# *~Drink your way to waistlength hair~* I am!



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I found this book, "The Natural Way to Super Beauty," at a fleamarket, and was hooked.  I had to get it, it sums me up in sooo many ways.  It was all of 50 cents.  As some of you may know, I am healed of alopecia and on the path to regain 7 times what the devil stole from me.  Literally.  Anyway, this book was written in the 70s and was way ahead of its time.  The author gives information regarding natural remedies for skin, hair, weight, etc, - the benefits of sulfur, protein, ph balancing, you name it.  She refers to a recipe for regrowing thick, lush hair.  I have enclosed it below.

This recipe comes from the book, "How I Stopped Growing Bald and Started Growing Hair,"  I tried this drink for about two months 4 years ago.  I happened upon an old photo and I thought, "Man my hair looked gorgeous!  So long, lushfully thick, full and shiny!  What was I doing then?"  Then I remembered it was the time when I was drinking this shake daily.  You know how sometimes you can't see the forest for the trees?  Well, I think that sums up how I could not see how gorgeous my own hair was for always looking at someone else's.  I'd get compliments daily and just roll my eyes, like, do you see these split endz?  Lesson learned ~ to appreciate what God blessed you with...

Anyway, I thought I'd share it, because it is also helpful in those dealing with hairloss.  That's what led me to find LHCF, so I give this back to you with love.

I pray that you guys find much benefit from it and it rejuvenates, replenishes and restores your follicles and blesses you from the top of your head to the very soles of your feet!

Hair Cocktail Ingredients:
3/4 glass of whole milk (I used SilkSoy Vanilla)
1 raw egg
1 tblspn raw wheat germ oil
2 tblspns raw wheat germ
for flavor, you may add a piece of fruit in season

blend at low speed for thirty to sixty seconds.  drink this blended mixture promptly.  this drink should serve as your complete breakfast.  do not eat or drink anything else for two hours after drinking this mixture.  keep all ingredients refrigerated until use.  once you notice the changes in your hair you may cut down on the daily intake of the hair cocktail and take it only twice a week.  ofcourse, since it is a healthful drink, you may prefer to continue taking it indefinitely.

Believe it or not, the drink was not so bad.  Even the raw egg bit .  It really just tasted like a protein shake.  I felt energized after taking it and I think I buffed up and slimmed down.  So there you have it.  I will start this new regimen on Monday, October 5th.

Be Blessed, I am!
~*Br*nze*~

for more info...see post #2 & #4

*to note hair progress, see the link.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=11007906#post11007906*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

4/25/09

Hi All~ 
Per your requests, I have posted some pertinent information that will aid those suffering with hair loss, setbacks or just an intense desire to get maximum, thick, hair growth - quick.  
It's the Alexander Salad and Menu for Growing Hair...

I have posted additional information for growing thick, waistlength hair ~
1) The Alexander Salad for Hair Growth
2) A Diet Plan for Growing Waistlength Hair

Blessings, Br*nze~

*1)HOW TO MAKE THE ALEXANDER SALAD FOR HAIR GROWTH *

_INGREDIENTS_

green parsley , baby carrots, green watercress, red cabbage, green romaine lettuce, green cucumbers, green onions including shoots, green zucchini, red sweet onions, green celery, greenish alfalfa sprouts, green or red pepper, beige Jerusalem artichokes, red tomatoes.

Seasonings
oregano, choice of oil made from sunflower seeds, safflower seeds, or soybeans, lemon concentrate powder, orange concentrate powder, enzyme seasoning, lemon juice, organic mineral powder, almond meal.

(The last two items are generally available only in health food shops but can be specially ordered in other food stores.)

Wash and clean all vegetables. Do not remove outside skin layers of any vegetables except the red onion and sweet corn. Remember that all vegetables used must be served in their raw state.(Alexander, 1969, 154). 

Wash and clean all vegetables. Do no remove outside skin layers of any vegetables except the red onion and sweet corn. Remember that all vegetables used must be served in their raw state. 

You will need an oversized wooden salad bowl and large wooden spoon and fork. Since this is a  salad of layer upon layer of greens designed to distribute oils effectively and to mask the odors of the onions, p lease follow mixing and tossing directions very carefully.

Take one-third of a bunch of green parsley. Cut up into quarter-inch long segments. Place pieces in bowl. Do same with one-third bunch of green watercress. Toss parsley and watercress in bowl.
Take ten to twelve leaves of green romaine lettuce. Cut up in half-inch segments. Place in bowl and toss together with parsley and watercress. 

Add the vegetable oil of your choice (safflower seed oil, soybean oil, sunflower seed oil) as your fist salad dressing. Add about three tablespoonfuls of whatever oil you use. Now add the first of your seasonings. You can start with organic multiple mineral food substances if you like. This is a compound of finely ground vegetables and is usually sold in a container like a pepper shaker or bottle. It can be sprinkled directly on to the salad. Add one-half of a teaspoon of this seasoning to the ingredients. Toss all the green in the bowl. Add one-half of a teaspoon of oregano. Toss all ingredients. You'll note at this point how well the oregano and mineral food substances cling to the oiled greens. 

Dice one-third of a bunch of green onions (scallions). Add to salad. Dice one-third of red onion. Add to salad. Toss all ingredients. Now add one or two teaspoonfuls of lemon concentrate powder. Sprinkle on greens. Follow this by overlaying the lemon concentrate with the same quantity of orange concentrate powder. (These last two are optional, but I believe they add zest to the salad.) Toss ingredients again. Add a generous handful of alfalfa sprouts. Squeeze one half of a fresh lemon onto salad. Toss ingredients. Add a tablespoonful of almond meal and toss.  
Cut half a dozen Jerusalem artichokes in to bite size wedges. Add to salad. Cut either a dozen baby carrots or three large ones into thin slices. Baby carrots are far superior in flavor.) Add to salad and toss ingredients. Slice thinly a medium-size wedge of red cabbage as if preparing for Cole slaw. Add to salad.
Take one zucchini and one cucumber and cut up into quarter-inch ingredients. Now sprinkle enzyme powder freely on salad. Overlay this with another sprinkling of oregano and any or all of the other three powdered seasonings. Toss all ingredients again. Add one tablespoon of almond meal and toss again.
Chop into bite size segments five to six stalks of green celery. Use the green parts of the celery, not the white, which are referred to as "hearts of celery". Add to salad. Now dice one-half of either a green or a red pepper. Add to salad. Slice off the kernels of one or two ears of raw sweet corn. Add to salad and toss ingredients. Add one or two red ripe tomatoes. Cut into wedges and then slice wedges into quarters. Add to salad (Be sure to add tomatoes last as they bruise easily and cannot take too much tossing.) Add juice of remaining half of lemon to salad. Toss ingredients, but lightly this time. 
You now have a really superb vegetable salad, one that is properly prepared. You can, if you wish, replace the various oils and seasonings mentioned above with a French dressing rich in herbs. If you do , add a little of this dressing at a time as you prepare the salad-let us say after adding every third, forth, or fifth vegetable to the bowl. Follow this by tossing ingredients evenly in bowl. In any case, avoid adding any salad dressing at the end of your preparations. You do not want the dressing to be concentrated on just a tiny portion of the  salad. Otherwise, you will find it very flat to the taste.
At this pint, you may eat the Alexander salad as is or enrich it father with diced cheddar cheese, a can of tuna, or a pound of fresh shrimp, lobster, or crab meat. You may if you wish, add slices of leftover chicken. If you use the aforementioned seafood, add a tablespoon of mayonnaise and toss all the ingredients one final time.


*2) SEVEN DAYS OF MENUS FOR THOSE WITH THINNING HAIR*


Monday

Breakfast
Alexander Hair Cocktail

Lunch
½ canteloupe 
1-c cottage cheese

Dinner
Alexander Salad (large portion)
Steak (lean, 4oz)
Milk 8oz glass
*optional (10-11pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture

 Tuesday

Breakfast
Alexander Hair Cocktail

Lunch
Alexander Salad (small portion
Broiled lean hamburger on wheat roll
Milk (8oz glass)

Dinner
Salmon steak, broiled (3oz.)
Alexander Salad (large portion)
Strawberries and cream (or other berries in season)
Milk (10oz glass)
*optional (10-11 pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture

Wednesday

Breakfast
Alexander Hair Cocktail

Lunch
Bowl of tomato and rice soup  
Rye crackers and butter
Sliced orange (large)
Milk (8oz glass)

Dinner
Roast chicken (4oz)
Alexander Salad (large portion)
Ripe banana-sunflower seeds milk shake (use 8oz. milk, 1 banana, and two tablespoonsful of sunflower seeds in blender)
*optional (10-11 pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture

Thursday

Breakfast
Alexander Hair Cocktail

Lunch
Tuna fish sandwich (use whole-grain bread)
Grapefruit sections, fresh (1/2 grapefruit)
Milk (10oz glass)

Dinner
 Choice of soup
Whole-grain crackers
Butter (1 pat)
Choice of broiled fish or meat (3oz)
Alexander Salad (medium portion)
Milk or milk shake (no ice cream-use yogurt, choice of fruit and sunflower seeds, plus almond meal) 
*optional (10 -11pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture

Friday

Breakfast
Alexander Hair Cocktail

Lunch
Broiled lean hamburger on wheat roll
Cole salw
Choice of Fruit
Milk shake (use plain yogurt, orange juice and sunflower seeds in blender)

Dinner
Large steak, broiled (4 oz)
Alexander Salad (medium portion)
Choice of soup
Choice of fruit
Milk (10 oz glass)

Optional (10-11 PM)
Wheat germ oil mixture 

Saturday

Breakfast
Alexander Hair Cocktail

Lunch
Hotdogs and beans  
Pineapple wedges
Plain yogurt and sliced banana
Milk (10oz glass)

Dinner
Broiled liver with onions (6oz)
Alexander Salad (medium portion)
Melon in season
Milk (10 oz glass)
*optional (10-11pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture

Sunday

Breakfast
Alexander Hair Cocktail

Lunch
Broiled lean hamburger on wheat roll
Cole slaw
Choice of fruit
Milk shake (use plain yogurt, orange juice, and sunflower seeds in blender.

 Dinner
Large steak, broiled (4oz)
Alexander Salad (medium portion)
Choice of soup
Choice of fruit
Milk (10oz glass)
*optional (10-11pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture


----------



## Tarae

Good luck with that.  Please, keep us updated but ain't no way


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

_*

Updated 4/28/09

How Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll Recovered from Alopecia*_...

First, my recovery included prayer and faith confessions.  I believed God for my healing and found scripture that related to healing and I confess those daily...I put pictures of ladies with hair that I would like to emulate and put them on mirrors and walls around me.  I visualized, through faith, my hair recovering and looking like theirs.

Secondly, I stopped relaxing.  I am transitioning (i have about 2 inches of relaxed hair left).  
I found my hair coming out by droves with every relaxer. The final straw was in January, 08', when, after a fresh relaxer, my hair was see-through at the scalp!!!  I could see my scalp from all directions! For me, this was un-real, for I'd always had massively thick and long hair.  
I cried and my DH had to help me through this painful time.  How could this be happening to ME?  I was known for my hair... 
I figured either I could have straight thin, see-through hair, or thick natural hair.....I decided to go with thick natural hair.  It was quite an undertaking for me and I have gone (and go) many days with ponytails (and bad hair days), but in the end, my hair is looking so much better and I know it will continue to transform.  
I am growing out my thin hair from the root, so it's a project in patience.

Thirdly, I started the Waistlength Hair Cocktail daily.

Fourth, I visited the Derm and received cortisone injections (I never did this consistently so I'm not sure of its benefits)

Fifth, I use Ayurvedic powders and oils - I use cassia twice a month and i mix in brahmi, amla, maka powders along with coconut oil - I put this in conditioner and dc for 6+ hours or overnight...I use amla oil, vatika oil as staples.

Sixth, when I started my transition I also purchased the Caramel Treatment and then I made my own.  This helped me big time...I gave this up for the benefits of cassia/henna..I will revisit...

Seventh, I will not accept anything less than my perfect head of hair and I am determined to get it.  As my siggy says, I'm the Child of The Most High God, El Elyon, and I ALWAYS win.  And I will win this challenge, too.  I have decided to share my knowledge to help others attain healthy heads of hair, as well.  I think this is why my recovery has been so quick, because I've tried to be transparent and help as many people as I can.  

And that is basically it.  I also take L-Cysteine (2000 mg).

I've been on this journey with transitioning 16 months and I've been on my Waistlength Cocktail for seven...  I encourage others facing a similar challenge to find others who've faced what you are facing and follow their regimen, tweak it as necessary.  That's what I did.  I had some wonderful sisters here that encouraged me and shared their knowledge with me and I pray God's Blessings on each and everyone of them.  Last, but not, least, look for the silver lining in the clouds.  There is a Canaan on the other side of your Egypt.  Identify it. Embrace it.  And watch your hardship turn into a harvest of blessings.


----------



## Sarahh.

Well eating enough protein is important for hair growth, so I can see why that shake would work.
I don't know if I'm game enough though, so I might just try to get more protein in other ways!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Sarahh. said:


> Well eating enough protein is important for hair growth, so I can see why that shake would work.
> I don't know if I'm game enough though, so I might just try to get more protein in other ways!


 

true that.  i've also consumed protein shakes in a major way...i just thought it was very appealing that this guy used this to stop his hair from balding...i hadn't heard that in reference to protein shakes, so i thought, maybe there could be something to this.


----------



## bklynLadee

wow that book seems interesting...I might try that shake out. What does the book recommend for weightloss?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

bklynLadee said:


> wow that book seems interesting...I might try that shake out. What does the book recommend for weightloss?


 

it really is...atkins...this was,what, 30 years before it really took off!  some of the info we've learned - like, been there, done that, but then some of it is kinda brand new, gives you a new perspective...


----------



## Irresistible

A long time ago raw eggs were cool , today we know about salmonella poisoning.  The eggs are primarily for protein,  you could eat them other ways or get extra protein other ways. The wheat Germ is high in B complex Vitamins, thats what its known most for.  you could take a good B complex supplement as well

Be careful mama , dont want you sick for trying something that could harm you

funny you said 7 times, you know I lost half my hair when I was sick, and I swear it grew back SO fast and thicker than ever,  I believe it was God and I never even thought about the 7 times thing  God is good!

I hear on learning appreciation, he has a way of opening the hearts and eyes of his children 

anyway, be careful with this , with the raw eggs and all


----------



## Irresistible

btw I started an egg and l-cysteine challenge , that includes all the supps with it.  you should try that, check it out when you can


----------



## ladylibra

i used to drink a peanut butter protein shake that had raw egg in it... and _loved_ it.  couldn't even taste the egg.  never did it consistently enough to see how it affected my hair, but it was a good and filling breakfast for sure


----------



## Neith

I drank a raw egg as a kid once (trying to be like Rocky )

Not something I ever want to experience again 

I wouldn't eat raw eggs out of concern for my health these days...


----------



## Mynappturalme

If you are worried about salmonella from the eggs, another alternative could egg whites from www.eggwhitesint.com The eggs are pasteurized and high in protein. 

You can use this to cook or mix in a drink.  It's great to use when trying to loose weight or maintain weight.


----------



## ImFree27

I usually drink protein shakes everyday. But I don't do dairy so my drink will be: Almond milk, whey protein, cahsew butter, wheat germ, wheat germ oil and prob some flax seed.  The wheat germ and wheat germ oil are the only things I don't add in my shake, so I will add it this time..


----------



## AtlantaJJ

*Vitamin A* - Antioxidant that helps produce healthy sebum in the scalp. Food sources: Fish liver oil, meat, milk, cheese, eggs, spinach, broccoli, cabbage, carrots, apricots and peaches. Daily Dose: 5,000 IU. Warnings: More than 25,000 IU daily is toxic and can cause hair loss and other serious health problems.

*Vitamin C* - Antioxidant that helps maintain skin & hair health. Food sources: Citrus fruits, strawberries, kiwi, cantaloupe, pineapple, tomatoes, green peppers, potatoes and dark green vegetables. Daily Dose: 60 mg.

*Vitamin E* - Antioxidant that enhances scalp circulation. Food sources: Cold-pressed vegetable oils, *wheat germ oil*, *soybeans*, raw seeds and nuts, dried beans, and leafy green vegetables. Daily dose: Up to 400 IU. Warnings: Can raise blood pressure and reduce blood clotting. People taking high blood pressure medication or anticoagulants should check with their doctors before taking Vitamin E supplements. 

*Biotin* - Helps produce keratin, may prevent graying and hair loss. Food sources: Brewer's yeast, whole grains, egg yolks, liver, rice and milk. Daily dose: 150-300 mcg. 
Inositol - Keeps hair follicles healthy at the cellular level. Food sources: Whole grains, *brewer's yeast*, liver and citrus fruits. Daily Dose: Up to 600 mg. 

*Niacin (Vitamin B3)* - Promotes scalp circulation. Food sources: *Brewer's yeast, wheat germ*, fish, chicken, turkey and meat. Daily dose: 15 mg. Warnings: Taking more than 25 mg a day can result in "niacin flush" - a temporary heat sensation due to blood cell dialiation. 

*Pantothenic Acid (Vitamin B5)* - Prevents graying and hair loss. Food sources: Whole grain cereals, *brewer's yeast*, organ meats and egg yolks. Daily dose: 4-7 mg. 

*Vitamin B6* - Prevents hair loss, helps create melanin, which gives hair its color. Food sources: *Brewer's yeast*, liver, whole grain cereals, vegetables, organ meats and egg yolk. Daily dose: 1.6 mg. Warnings: High doses can cause numbness in hands and feet. 

*Vitamin B12* - Prevents hair loss. Food sources: Chicken, fish, eggs and milk. Daily dose: 2 mg

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
My take away is that brewers yeast is a good nutrient for hair growth as well as wheat germ!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

My hair grew about two and a half inches from May to August, and I was drinnking a whey protien shake every morning for breakfast for weightloss (I used to graze all morning on junk before I started the shakes, and they really made me stop and kept me full). I just started back on the shakes (realized the link between them and my hair growth). Maybe I'll try dumping an egg in a couple of times a week, but for those of you with an adversion to raw egg, try whey protien. you can get a huge container of it at Walmart for $14. Just 2 scoops whey for 8 oz. of water skim milk, or juice.


----------



## MJ

I like it but I would skip the raw egg. A protein in raw egg whites binds with biotin and prevents your body from using it. So for some people it could negatively affect their hair health.


----------



## manegoal

Last month I saw a girl on youtube saying her hair grew like crazy when she ate protein bars every day and that she was going back to protein but this time shakes. I can't remember her name though. Her hair was beautiful too.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

deme camp said:


> Last month I saw a girl on youtube saying her hair grew like crazy when she ate protein bars every day and that she was going back to protein but this time shakes. I can't remember her name though. Her hair was beautiful too.


 
My sixteen year old's hair grew in seven months from chin length to just below her shoulders (and the kid's long necked like me), and I think it was because her hairdresser had her eating protein bars on the regular.


----------



## Duchesse

Thanks for this! I don't think I can do raw eggs, but it's a reminder for me to pick up some more wheat germ and stop slacking on my protein shakes in the morn,  and to eat at least 2 eggs a day. If you like it I love it!


----------



## Irresistible

MJ said:


> I like it but I would skip the raw egg. A protein in raw egg whites binds with biotin and prevents your body from using it. So for some people it could negatively affect their hair health.



Thats another fact


----------



## spacetygrss

No ma'am. No raw eggs for me. I'm all over the protein shakes, wheat germ and brewers yeast though and I regularly EAT eggs.


----------



## NYAmicas

Thanks for sharing! I may try it.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Yes IB. I was thinking the same thing. Back in the day, my ma made a similar drink for me and my sisters. My oldest sister and I had the longest, thickest hair. I tried again at 18 and my hair was really curly and grew so very fast. I wouldn't do today because food is not manufactured like it was in the day. 

Maybe I could try it again with powdered eggs. That could be a really good alternative to raw eggs. 



Irresistible said:


> A long time ago raw eggs were cool , today we know about salmonella poisoning. The eggs are primarily for protein, you could eat them other ways or get extra protein other ways. The wheat Germ is high in B complex Vitamins, thats what its known most for. you could take a good B complex supplement as well
> 
> Be careful mama , dont want you sick for trying something that could harm you
> 
> funny you said 7 times, you know I lost half my hair when I was sick, and I swear it grew back SO fast and thicker than ever, I believe it was God and I never even thought about the 7 times thing  God is good!
> 
> I hear on learning appreciation, he has a way of opening the hearts and eyes of his children
> 
> anyway, be careful with this , with the raw eggs and all


----------



## girlcherokee

thru the years, whenever my hair went south and i wanted to save it, i would swallow 1 raw egg per day, there is a tecnique to it, it is gross but more in idea because you really dont taste a thing the way that i do it.  it worked everytime, not only in skyrocketing my growth but in making my hair shiney and healthy looking.  if you eat ceasar salad, which i do, then you eat raw egg.  sooooo, life is a chance and they have found salmonella in stuff lately where it should not be.  that is why i pray before i ingest anything.  anything.... raw or cooked.  cuz it's God that keeps you safe.
now back to the egg..  it works, i do it 8 out of 10 days and the turn around my hair has experienced over the last 2 months, now that i know what ELSE to do is unprecendented. a friend commented the other day that my hair is looking really good these days.  not recommending that anyone try it(if you are afraid to chance it), but if you do, you will have beautiful hair.  and the powdered egg suggestion is a good one too, me thinks for those that dont want to chance it.  i buy organic, eggs that are the freshest i can find.


----------



## girlcherokee

MJ said:


> I like it but I would skip the raw egg. A protein in raw egg whites binds with biotin and prevents your body from using it. So for some people it could negatively affect their hair health.


 
doesnt this just mean that these two things should be done at different times of the day?   it's never hurt my hair at all.   much to the contrary in fact.  oh and i should say that i do a high protien shake as well, but that is made of yogurt, no egg although, sometimes i swallow it right before drinking it.  i sprinkle wheatgerm on our food and cook with it as well.  i'll have to consider adding it to my shake now.


----------



## *Happily Me*

Way to go OP and thanks for sharing .  Eat organic eggs and you'll be fine 



> Scientists estimate that, on average across the U.S., *only 1 of every 20,000 eggs might contain the bacteria.* So, the likelihood that an egg might contain _Se_ is extremely small – 0.005% (five one-thousandths of one percent). At this rate, if you’re an average consumer, *you might encounter a contaminated egg once every 84 years.*






> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*A note about  raw eggs*: *many people in North America have been conditioned to believe that  eating raw eggs is dangerous because of the potential of being infected with salmonella.*  According to a recent study by the United States Department of Agriculture, only  one in every 30,000 eggs is contaminated with salmonella. Although there are no  statistics that tell us what the percentage is for organic eggs, you can believe  that it is far lower. [/FONT]


----------



## CurlyMoo

I'm crazy enough to try this. 
 Thank you OP, what year was that book published. Sounds like something I need in my library.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

Um, I'm freaked out about raw eggs, but the other parts of the shake sounds awesome. Where do you get wheat germ oil from?


----------



## gymfreak336

I personally wouldn't do the raw eggs. They bind your bodies biotin. I drink chocolate whey protein on a regular basis instead.


----------



## manegoal

myangeleyez1072 said:


> My sixteen year old's hair grew in seven months from chin length to just below her shoulders (and the kid's long necked like me), and I think it was because her hairdresser had her eating protein bars in the regular.


 This is good to know thank you for sharing. I was on a protein challenge yrs ago but got bored with the same thing everyday. I think I'm going to try a variety of protein sources this time, from shakes, bars, lean meat, eggs, and vegetable protein like edamame (soy) beans.


----------



## OhmyKimB

ohhh I'm allergic to eggs


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hair Cocktail Ingredients:
> 3/4 glass of whole milk (I used SilkSoy Vanilla)
> 1 raw egg
> 1 tblspn raw wheat germ oil
> 2 tblspns raw wheat germ
> for flavor, you may add a piece of fruit in season
> 
> blend at low speed for thirty to sixty seconds. drink this blended mixture promptly. this drink should serve as your complete breakfast. do not eat or drink anything else for two hours after drinking this mixture. keep all ingredients refrigerated until use. once you notice the changes in your hair you may cut down on the daily intake of the hair cocktail and take it only twice a week. ofcourse, since it is a healthful drink, you may prefer to continue taking it indefinitely.
> 
> .
> 
> Be Blessed, I am!
> ~*Br*nze*~


 

Hey Chickadee,

Thanks for posting this. I am going to try it with egg powder and see if it works. I remember my mom made this for us when we were young and our hair thrived. Thanks again for bringing this back to the forefront.

Please report often, many wishings on healthy hair!


----------



## amara11

I will not drink raw eggs.

Other methods of hair growth work well enough for me.


----------



## JustKiya

Dang! Raw eggs, eh? I was hoping your were gonna say something *fun* to drink, like wine.  I think I'll stick with the MT.


----------



## girlyprincess23

I would try it..especially since I need the protein since I started lifting weights!! Also doesn't cooking the eggs negate some of it's benefits?


----------



## Millahdoowop

*So the main idea is to increase protein intake?*


----------



## Paradox

This reminds me that I need to start drinking protein shakes and eating eggs.


----------



## Jakibro

To add to this great post,I had found this recipe in prevention magazine from the 80's,I  i kept a post it in my wallet so i could purchase the ingredients because i could never remember.Can't vouch for the benefits,but i did drink it from time to time.Maybe some of you you are more knowledgeable in regards to ingredients can decipher if it's of any benefit.

1 cup of plain yogurt
1 cup of OJ
wheat germ
brewers yeast
lecithin granules
vitamin c crystals
packet of unflavored gelatin

blend and drink,Unfortunately I didn't have the amounts of the other items.

also found this link while trying to find the complete recipe,still looking


http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/showthread.php?t=2001&highlight=massage+study


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

bklynLadee said:


> wow that book seems interesting...I might try that shake out. What does the book recommend for weightloss?


 Ditto. !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jakibro

Is this the book?

Amazon.com: The Natural Way to Super Beauty: Mary Ann Crenshaw: Books

The natural way to super beauty; absolutely everything you need to know to keep your body trim, your skin glowing, your whole...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

CurlyMoo said:


> I'm crazy enough to try this.
> Thank you OP, what year was that book published. Sounds like something I need in my library.


 
Published in March, 1975!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Jakibro said:


> Is this the book?
> 
> Amazon.com: The Natural Way to Super Beauty: Mary Ann Crenshaw: Books
> 
> The natural way to super beauty; absolutely everything you need to know to keep your body trim, your skin glowing, your whole...


 

Yes, M'am, that's it!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

DDtexlaxd said:


> Um, I'm freaked out about raw eggs, but the other parts of the shake sounds awesome. Where do you get wheat germ oil from?


 

Whole Foods, GNC, about $15, you really don't taste the eggs, at all!  Many powerlifters, athletes down raw eggs daily - it's considered a superfood. You can get fertile, organic eggs to be safe.  You eat raw eggs in Caesar's Salad, in case many of you didn't know....look up the recipe!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> Hey Chickadee,
> 
> Thanks for posting this. I am going to try it with egg powder and see if it works. I remember my mom made this for us when we were young and our hair thrived. Thanks again for bringing this back to the forefront.
> 
> Please report often, many wishings on healthy hair!


 

Thanks, babe.  My cousins used to drink raw eggs daily and they are all geniuses. I kid you not.  It was part of their meal.  It helps the brain and the body, and all of the girls had waistlength hair.  This was in the 70s-80s as well....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

girlyprincess23 said:


> I would try it..especially since I need the protein since I started lifting weights!! Also doesn't cooking the eggs negate some of it's benefits?


 

EXACTLY, Girlyprincess23, EXACTLY.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Ditto. !!!!!!!!!


 It mentions Atkins, that's what the author did to lose weight she gained in college.....


----------



## Duchesse

I'm feeling experimentative now. BrBombshell, when you first started taking this drink, did you start off with a whole egg and did it upset your stomach? I know in the 80's my dad drank a few raw eggs every morning when he was bodybuilding and he never had any problems.

I'm going to buy organic eggs this week and wheat germ, maybe the oil as well. That book looks like something I would be so into. thanks again!

Just ordered it from amazon, only came out to 4$


----------



## Jakibro

When iw as little my mom would give a raw egg and geritol, oh lord....nasty,but if it's whipped up might not be too bad! Thank you for confirming,50 cent was a great deal! I WANT THAT BOOK!


----------



## girlcherokee

found this on the web:

http://www.regenerativenutrition.com/content.asp?id=268



> The Health Benefits of Raw Eggs By John Claydon D.Hom
> 
> 
> 
> The process of cooking eggs destroy the very goodness that our bodies so desperately need as the nature of proteins and fats is altered when exposed to heat.  When cooked, the egg protein changes its chemical shape; it is often this process that can be the cause of allergies.  Generally when eating raw eggs, any incidence of egg allergy will disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, in spite of ‘bad press’ raw eggs, organic or at least from a known source of healthy free-range chickens, are an excellent health tonic.  The regular consumption of raw eggs will do wonders for your overall health.  Exceptionally easy to digest, raw eggs provide a wonderful boost to the immune system, and a completely balanced nutritional package.  A good immune system is one of several things the body needs to overcome cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> Many people’s diets are deficient in high quality proteins and fats, and eggs are one the very best sources of these. Raw eggs have many benefits, they contain essential nutrients for the brain, nerves, glands and hormones, they are nutritionally balanced, and we highly recommend the addition of raw eggs to your nutritional programme.   The sulphur amino acids help to keep you young, raw eggs also contain an abundance of other vital substances including protein, essential fatty acids along with niacin, riboflavin, biotin, choline, vitamins A, D and E, magnesium, potassium, phosphorous, manganese, iron, iodine, copper, zinc and sulphur. Egg yolks are one of the few foods that contain vitamin D.
> 
> 
> 
> Poisoning from salmonella has been exaggerated in the past. A study by the U.S. Department of Agriculture in 2002 indicated that only 2.3 million, of the 69 billion eggs produced annually, are contaminated with salmonella.   In other words 0.003% or 1 in every 30,000 eggs.  The bulk of these come from battery chicken eggs and chickens kept in unhealthy conditions - only sick chickens lay salmonella contaminated eggs.  If only healthy chicken eggs (organic and free range ideally) are consumed, then far less than one in 30,000 eggs are contaminated.  Salmonella is a common micro-organism found almost everywhere, and is just as likely, or more likely, to proliferate on cooked food kept in the fridge. Infection is normally mild gastric symptoms, but in rare cases where the immune system is very low such in the elderly who have had much anti-biotic use, and the source is greatly contaminated, death can result. But such a person is highly lightly to contract one of many common micro-organisms and die from that.   To give some perspective, in the highly unusual situation of contracting Salmonella, in a healthy person, an infection is nothing to worry about and is easily treated with high quality pro-biotics every half an hour until you feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> Method of Consuming Raw Eggs
> 
> 
> 
> From day one of starting raw eggs, your immune system becomes stronger and health will improve.  We recommend Zell Oxygen as a key supplement for overall health enhancement. Three raw eggs a day (this will take the place of one meal), seems to be the preferred amount taken by people who regularly consume raw eggs.  It is sensible to build up the amount of raw eggs consumed gradually. They are best taken by breaking them into a cup and swallowing whole.  It can be helpful to cut through the yolk with a knife to make it easier to swallow, If you have a mental problem with swallowing raw eggs, (they are almost tasteless and easy to swallow) blend with a little goats or sheep’s milk or even avocado, but ideally raw eggs should not be blended as the molecular structure is damaged.    Inspect the egg, if it has been cracked do not use it, once broken into the cup or blender smell it, if it smells off do not use it.
> 
> 
> 
> It is best to keep eggs un-refrigerated, but in a cool place. Refrigeration can destroy the vital amino acids in raw eggs and can also disguise the distinctive smell of an egg that has gone off.
> 
> 
> 
> Raw Eggs and Cholesterol
> 
> 
> 
> There is no danger from the cholesterol build up since 2/3 of cholesterol in the body is produced by the liver. The amount of cholesterol consumed in the diet does not relate to the amount of cholesterol deposited.  Many studies have shown that the cholesterol in eggs does not raise cholesterol level in the body.  Furthermore, eggs contain Lecithin, a valuable nutrient that helps the body to process fats and cholesterol.
> 
> 
> 
> Eggs contain valuable fat needed to keep us healthy. On the other hand heated or processed fats are converted into Trans-fats - toxic chemicals that harden in the body, around every cell and clog the circulation. Margarine contains an abundance of Trans-fats and is not part of a healthy diet. Do not be afraid of that natural product that has been eaten with no adverse effects for thousands of years, butter. The initial report that cholesterol in foods leads to health problems was released to the press without scientific validation, and has since been proven by hundreds of scientists and studies around the world to be completely false. The only benefits from the initial press release were to the margarine and vegetable oil industries.
> 
> 
> 
> Raw Eggs and Biotin Deficiency
> 
> 
> 
> Nature created an egg to be a balanced live food – as long as you eat the biotin rich yolk along with the white, there is no risk of a biotin deficiency.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from the book “The Recipe for Living Without Disease” By Aajonus Vonderplanitz
> 
> 
> 
> Free range (ideally from healthy chickens, including organically certified, even better are fertile eggs).
> 
> 
> 
> “Raw eggs are one of the best compact foods in nature. Eggs are the ultimate, complete fast food. However the protein in eggs is not utilised for cellular reproduction. They are utilised for regeneration and maintenance. The relationship between raw eggs and salmonella poisoning is a myth"
> 
> (Reference the great egg panic by Emily Green, LA R times Jan 2000)
> 
> 
> 
> Eggs are remarkable for everyone especially the infirm. Three years ago a medical doctor called me on a Thursday evening about her 70 yr old female patient with emphysema. She explained that her patient had been mainly bed-ridden for two years, was on 100% oxygen and respiratory machines. She prognosed that her patient would die that weekend unless I could help. I told her that the only thing I thought might help at that late stage was eggs. I recommended that she get her patient 10 dozen raw eggs, and put them on her bed table. I suggested that she ask her patient to eat one as often as she could and that there was no limit. Very early Monday morning, I received a call from the patient. She told me that she was off the machines, out of bed and feeling stronger that she had in years. She had eaten 66 eggs over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> If eggs are whipped, beaten or blended without raw milk, raw cream, or coconut cream, many of the enzymes are oxidised and lost.”  It is best to break open the egg into a cup or glass and swallow whole.  Most people are repelled by this, but with a little courage it is found to be easy. There is almost no taste and the egg, even big ones are easily swallowed. Generally, I find, 3 to 4 eggs taken in the morning are an important part of my well-being programme. The cholesterol in raw eggs is not deposited in the arteries and is an essential nutrient for aiding health and well-being. The white of the egg has been said to interfere with biotin assimilation, but nature knows best by making the egg yolk very rich in biotin. The egg in its entirety is a very balanced food and only supports health and should be taken in its entirety, yolk and white together.


----------



## cuteazz1

Thanks for the article.Don't trust anything that the government says about Salmonella.Remember-This is the same government that puts experimental drugs into our food supply just to see if we get sick.Anything "natural" like raw eggs that may help us-The government will always find a way to discredit it.How will they make money off of prescriptions/companies if we all knew the truth....mini rant over...


----------



## Jakibro

I think the slimy texture is an issue as well,LOL


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Jakibro said:


> I think the slimy texture is an issue as well,LOL


 

Sliminess in a shake?   No way!  It's a shake texture, that's all...and drink it up really really quickly!  It's actually not so bad.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Duchesse said:


> I'm feeling experimentative now. BrBombshell, when you first started taking this drink, did you start off with a whole egg and did it upset your stomach? Actually, I felt really good when I drank it.  I had a real burst of energy and I felt mentally sharp.  I know in the 80's my dad drank a few raw eggs every morning when he was bodybuilding and he never had any problems. I've read the same thing.
> 
> I'm going to buy organic eggs this week and wheat germ, maybe the oil as well. That book looks like something I would be so into. thanks again!
> 
> Just ordered it from amazon, only came out to 4$


 Girl, get it while you can, i think they are about to run out....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Cherokia-Rose said:


> found this on the web:
> 
> http://www.regenerativenutrition.com/content.asp?id=268


 

Cherokia-Rose, you shut it down!  Now _that_ is a good article...I told ya folks, I think this may be IT!  That whole biotin-binding thing I haven't confirmed, but I know there are many benefits to this, so maybe take your biotin in a separate dosage, and not at the same time as the cocktail.


----------



## manegoal

Avidin is the protein in eggs that binds biotin. 20 raw eggs per day for several weeks would be necessary to create a biotin deficiency. So, if the eggs are organic-hormone free it is considered safe (in moderation) and used by many athletes to build muscle. Heat and light does denature the protein in eggs.


----------



## manegoal

I'm intrigued, I just bought the book for $4 bucks too. It looks like a good read.  Maybe I could add something like berries to the egg to disguise the taste. I dunno, I will see after I read.


----------



## Aggie

Thanks BBB for posting this thread. I am looking for different ways to increase the thickness and growth of myhair so every tip counts. I will however tweak it to suit my tastes.

Thanks to all other ladies for your added imput as well. I saw a lot of ways I can tweak this recipe through your suggestions. this is very timely for me too because I decided to start weight lifting again to get my bangin' body back, lol. Blessings.


----------



## Platinum

Thanks for sharing this! I have some wheat germ oil that I bought from GNC. I'll have to try this soon!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Aggie said:


> Thanks BBB for posting this thread. I am looking for different ways to increase the thickness and growth of myhair so every tip counts. I will however tweak it to suit my tastes. Aggie, you know I always got your back!
> 
> Thanks to all other ladies for your added imput as well. I saw a lot of ways I can tweak this recipe through your suggestions. this is very timely for me too because I decided to start weight lifting again to get my bangin' body back, lol. Blessings.


 Great minds at work, I luv it.



Platinum said:


> Thanks for sharing this! I have some wheat germ oil that I bought from GNC. I'll have to try this soon!


 Yes, put it to good use, the shake will camouflage _some_ of the taste.  emphasis on *some*...that is the worst tasting part, to be sure.  Thank God I've learned to gulp stuff down, no tasting allowed...


----------



## Jakibro

Yep,I find drinking through a straw helps with that "no tasting"! Every little bit helps! Thank you for starting this,let's keep it going! Can't wait for feedback!


----------



## SouthernTease

Can I fry them first???

No.. I wouldn't do it... unless I knew I would be WL when I woke up
or something super fast.


----------



## poookie

can you..  um...  scramble the egg, cook it on the skillet, and eat it separately from the other ingredients in the shake?


----------



## girlcherokee

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Great minds at work, I luv it.
> 
> Yes, put it to good use, the shake will camouflage _some_ of the taste. emphasis on *some*...that is the worst tasting part, to be sure. Thank God I've learned to gulp stuff down, no tasting allowed...


 
the way that i do it, it is actually tasteless, and i will either eat or drink my yogurt smoothie(very yummy)  afterwards.  it's more mental than anything. getting over the idea of swallowing a raw egg, yuk.  but honestly it is tasteless and i am pretty much over the mental part now.  i treat it like a supplement.  eggyollk is very rich in biotin, so that pretty much takes care of the biotin thing, just dont take supplements with biotin in it at the same time, do that at another time of day.  i know for a fact this works because i only had a few bag of tricks that worked and this was def one of them.  i did a BC a few years ago and went natural.  i only did this 2x per week then, (pretty much when i remembered), and my hair grew well past bsl within 2yrs -and that was without stellar care.  what care?  i barely looked at it then and would cut out my tangles.  now ofcourse i permed it and ended up back with damaged hair. i didnt have the other piece of the puzzle at that time.  now i do, and my hair is growing like wildfire now.  so much so, that my poor scalp is on fire with it.


----------



## girlcherokee

oh, i should say that it is tasteless and fast IF you do not bust that yolk in your mouth.  if you do, God save you.  but i never do, you get good at it quick because it is actually pretty easy.  just break the egg in a cup, without breaking the yolk(if it breaks use the egg for something else.  i inspect the egg, smell it make sure that it is fresh, then i open my mouth wide and poor it toward my throat past the front of my tongue, then swallow quickly.  so essentially, the white of the egg is very slippery and effective in getting the egg to slide down your throat, you never taste the yolk and the white is tasteless.  then reward yourself with something you enjoy, maybe a yummy protien shake.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Cherokia-Rose said:


> oh, i should say that it is tasteless and fast IF you do not bust that yolk in your mouth. You are a brave soul, indeed!  Just mix it in the blender, on low for 30 seconds, and then it tastes like a shake, the egg is unidentifiable.  I throw in a piece of banana or fresh fruit and it's all good.  Just don't lick the spoon with wheat germ oil on it because that stuff is ick!  But really, throw it in a blender or get a hand mixer and mix it really good, and you would never know you are drinking raw egg.  It really is a mental thing. if you do, God save you. but i never do, you get good at it quick because it is actually pretty easy. just break the egg in a cup, without breaking the yolk(if it breaks use the egg for something else. i inspect the egg, smell it make sure that it is fresh, then i open my mouth wide and poor it toward my throat past the front of my tongue, then swallow quickly. so essentially, the white of the egg is very slippery and effective in getting the egg to slide down your throat, you never taste the yolk and the white is tasteless. then reward yourself with something you enjoy, maybe a yummy protien shake.


Remember, throw it all in a blender for 30 secs, and then drink up!  It's actually not so bad, no worse than a protein shake!


----------



## girlcherokee

hey bronzed,
do you see a challenge coming on?  maybe a raw egg for 90 days(or you pick the # of days).  if so, i am in.


----------



## hillytmj

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> As some of you may know, I am healed of alopecia and on the path to regain 7 times what the devil stole from me. Literally. ~*Br*nze*~


 
I know that's right. I had the same sentiments three years ago when all of my hair came out due to overprocessing. I truly believe I'm reaping the results of my faith and God's graciousness.


----------



## naturalgurl

I'm into general whole health and this sounds EXCELLENT. I'm going to try it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

naturalgurl said:


> I'm into general whole health and this sounds EXCELLENT. I'm going to try it.


 

Naturalgurl, you will truly have a mane of lioness!  Grrrl!  Your hair will thrive!  I enjoyed my shake today!  I feel sooo good!  It was yummy, too!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Cherokia-Rose said:


> hey bronzed,
> do you see a challenge coming on? maybe a raw egg for 90 days(or you pick the # of days). if so, i am in.


Let's do it!  That'll be enough time to really see progress.  I need a digicamerplexed!!!  My last one broke!  Egad!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

poookie said:


> can you.. um... scramble the egg, cook it on the skillet, and eat it separately from the other ingredients in the shake?


 Allright, Pookie, now you read that destroys some of the benefits.  Trust me.  It isnt bad!  Blend it all for 30 seconds and you won't even see or smell the egg.  It is just like a regular protein shake, just kinda thin.  It's mind over matter, literally....


hillytmj said:


> I know that's right. I had the same sentiments three years ago when all of my hair came out due to overprocessing. I truly believe I'm reaping the results of my faith and God's graciousness.


 You are a gal after my own heart, Hillytmj, it's amazing what faith in God's grace and mercy can overcome!


----------



## Aggie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Great minds at work, I luv it.*
> 
> Yes, put it to good use, the shake will camouflage _some_ of the taste. emphasis on *some*...that is the worst tasting part, to be sure. Thank God I've learned to gulp stuff down, no tasting allowed...


 

oooh girl, you workin' on your body too? That's awesome. I can't wait to get into the full swing of things. I already started my Tae Bo exercises and stair climbing again. I need to slowly incorporate some light jogging/running.


----------



## poookie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Allright, Pookie, now you read that destroys some of the benefits*.  Trust me.  It isnt bad!  Blend it all for 30 seconds and you won't even see or smell the egg.  It is just like a regular protein shake, just kinda thin.  It's mind over matter, literally....
> !



No I hadn't.  Which is why i asked the question in the first place.  Thank you for answering, though.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

I think there's a powdered egg product for making shakes.  I used to drink raw egg shakes but got nauseated then stopped.  I'd prefer to just eat a boiled egg.  But I know that wheat germ and lecithin really push out the hair fast. I used to make my breads with lecithin and just drink the wheat germ in milk.  Kinda gross, but nutritious.


----------



## girlcherokee

bronzed,
i am up for the challenge.  since i am used to downing the egg straight, i will continue that and consider adding another egg to the shake on some days - other wise i will chase it down with the shake.  do you know how this shake tastes w/o the egg?  is it good or should i plan to add a little more flavor.  when are we beginning the challenge?  i need about a week to pick up the rest of what i need.  i also ordered this book.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

poookie said:


> No I hadn't. Sorry, hon, I thought you were kidding around, actually others have asked this, i think it would be a great thing to add more protein through eggs to your regimen, but for this, i think for maximum benefit you should consume raw.  Which is why i asked the question in the first place. Thank you for answering, though.


Sure.  I know that even with drinking high-protein shakes, my hair thrived, so your question is _more_ than valid, chica.  Forgive me.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Cherokia-Rose said:


> bronzed,
> i am up for the challenge. since i am used to downing the egg straight, i will continue that and consider adding another egg to the shake on some days - other wise i will chase it down with the shake. do you know how this shake tastes w/o the egg? I think it would be kinda bland.  It would just be wheat germ and wheat germ oil and fruit, which is okay, but nothing major.  is it good or should i plan to add a little more flavor. add flavor, even stawberry or chocolate syrup when are we beginning the challenge? how about next week?  i need about a week to pick up the rest of what i need. i also ordered this book.


 i'm thinking of adding lecithin to this, as well, thanks to all the great comments of the ladies...


----------



## MonaRae

I think I just might give this a try.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> I think I just might give this a try.


 Let me know how it goes, MonaRae, okay?


----------



## MonaRae

Will do!  I must admit I'm _scurred_!  But my need for beautiful hair out-weighs my fear!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> Will do! I must admit I'm _scurred_! But my need for beautiful hair out-weighs my fear!


 Go Braveheart, Go!


----------



## naturalgurl

hwiseman said:


> I think there's a powdered egg product for making shakes. I used to drink raw egg shakes but got nauseated then stopped. I'd prefer to just eat a boiled egg. But I know that wheat germ and lecithin really push out the hair fast. I used to make my breads with lecithin and just drink the wheat germ in milk. Kinda gross, but nutritious.


 
Scrolling down to get to end and then SCREEEEECH! I thought you were supporting those crazy people! WHEW! I see it says McDesperate...

ETA~ I'm talking about the two knuckle heads that are trying to change the world with two  heads that don't equal to one!


----------



## BillsBackerz67

I can do sunny side up eggs but i cant drink it raw.


----------



## SilverSurfer

My mom and her friend used to do this all the time. I remember trying it a couple of times when I was younger. They used to crack the egg into a glass cup, mix a little can carnation evaporated milk in it, give it two stirs with a spoon and gulp it all down in one swallow. I remember the taste as being yummy. Also I remember my God-Mom used to crack raw eggs and mix it into our cream of wheat cereal for breakfast, that was so yummy too. I was a kid then so I figured it was something adults did so I've never tried raw eggs as an adult. I might give it a try soon though.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ChiChiStar said:


> My mom and her friend used to do this all the time. I remember trying it a couple of times when I was younger. They used to crack the egg into a glass cup, mix a little can carnation evaporated milk in it, give it two stirs with a spoon and gulp it all down in one swallow. I remember the taste as being yummy. Also I remember my God-Mom used to crack raw eggs and mix it into our cream of wheat cereal for breakfast, that was so yummy too. I was a kid then so I figured it was something adults did so I've never tried raw eggs as an adult. I might give it a try soon though.


 

give it a try, join us! I've heard of that recipe, so it's pretty yummy, huh? isn't that a British-culture thing>not really sure, just asking...


----------



## amara11

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hair Cocktail Ingredients:
> 3/4 glass of *whole milk* (I used SilkSoy Vanilla)
> 1 *raw egg*
> 1 tblspn raw wheat germ oil
> 2 tblspns raw wheat germ
> for flavor, you may add a piece of fruit in season



This recipe sounds like a Gastrointestinal Disaster. I had to calm my stomach down, cuz my eyes sent the message to my brain and my brain got my stomach all riled up. I said to my stomach, I said "stomach, I'm not going to drink that, I was just reading about it- chill out" She's better now.

I would though, love to read that book and I guzzle and chow down the promising beauty concoctions *without* whole mill/raw eggs involved.


----------



## cuteazz1

Most of us eat raw eggs already in Egg nog,Mayonnaise,Cold Chiffons or mousses,hollandaise sauce,ceasar salad,cake frostings and Tiramisu.I LOVE Tiramisu and Eggnog with lots of Rum...yummy.

I'll join the challenge too.


----------



## Irresistible

more power to brave ones!

the thought has me like 

eta: salmonella poisoning and biotin defiency set aside (since those risks have been disputed) my gag reflex connected to my thought process is too strong





amara11 said:


> This recipe sounds like a Gastrointestinal Disaster. I had to calm my stomach down, cuz my eyes sent the message to my brain and my brain got my stomach all riled up. I said to my stomach, I said "stomach, I'm not going to drink that, I was just reading about it- chill out" She's better now.
> 
> I would though, love to read that book and I guzzle and chow down the promising beauty concoctions *without* whole mill/raw eggs involved.


----------



## Mars_Reiko

This is very interesting. I'm just too lazy for all this lol. But I would love to stay updated on your success with it.


----------



## Ladyhenri

I was very excite don reading teh original post untill i read 'raw egg'....

I dont do raw egg

However, i'll love to see your results....if they are worth it,


----------



## Xavier

I tried this last night. I think it is a mind over matter thing because I thought the drink was pretty good.

I didn't put the wheat germ in my drink. I took 1/2 tablespoon full of the wheat germ and followed it with the egg drink.

I used 1 med. raw organic egg and VERY Vanilla Soy Milk(sorry I didn't measure but there was more milk in the cup than egg, definitely less than 8oz). The thickness of the soy milk and the sweetness blended really well with the egg. I used a fork and "beat" the egg for about a minute then added the milk and mixed it together. I drank it with no problem. There was no weird smell or taste. I felt fine after. I am going to try it for 30 days to determine if it has a noticable effect on my hair.


----------



## MonaRae

I had planned on having it for bfast this morning and walked right out the house.   I didn't want drink it last night b/c I thought it would keep me up all nite.   I will do it when I get home today.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Xavier said:


> I tried this last night. I think it is a mind over matter thing *Exactomundo *because I thought the drink was pretty good. It really is, huh?
> 
> I didn't put the wheat germ in my drink.The wheat germ gives it a nice texture and adds alot of nutrients.  I got the toasted kind, near the cereal aisle, but it really should be raw.   I took 1/2 tablespoon full of the wheat germ and followed it with the egg drink.
> 
> I used 1 med. raw organic egg and VERY Vanilla Soy Milk(sorry I didn't measure but there was more milk in the cup than egg, definitely less than 8oz). I use Vanilla Silk Soy, it's great!  I don't drink whole milk, very rarely, but I mentioned that in my original post.  I think soymilk is a great substitute. The thickness of the soy milk and the sweetness blended really well with the egg. I used a fork and "beat" the egg for about a minute then added the milk and mixed it together. If you had a blender, you'd be in heaven, the egg is so smooth, it is unidentifiable, I drank it with no problem. There was no weird smell or taste. I felt fine after. I am going to try it for 30 days to determine if it has a noticable effect on my hair.  Please keep me posted, okay?


 Thanks for replying!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> I had planned on having it for bfast this morning and walked right out the house.  I didn't want drink it last night b/c I thought it would keep me up all nite.  I will do it when I get home today.


 

I kept wondering why I stopped drinking this cocktail, and I remembered, I started a new job and was always pushed for time, and eventually got out of the habit of doing it.  That was a very bad thing, my hair would be UNbelievable right now...My loss.  I was thinking of taking it at night, but it really is a meal substitution and I always eat dinner..hehe...


----------



## SilverSurfer

Ok, I tried it this morning. I didn't have all the ingredients so I just took out a med raw egg out of the refrigerator, cracked it into a cup, looked at it, smelled it, closed my eyes and gulped it down. It went down smooth, definitely no after taste but I think I was a bit more in shock by the coldness than the actual raw egg, so next time I will try it with room temperature egg and maybe add some milk.


----------



## girlcherokee

ChiChiStar said:


> Ok, I tried it this morning. I didn't have all the ingredients so I just took out a med raw egg out of the refrigerator, cracked it into a cup, looked at it, smelled it, closed my eyes and gulped it down. It went down smooth, definitely no after taste but I think I was a bit more in shock by the coldness than the actual raw egg, so next time I will try it with room temperature egg and maybe add some milk.


yup i treat this like a vitamin. you can definately gulp it down with some milk. once you get past the idea of it, it really is not bad at all.


----------



## KPH

I tried it and it wasn't bad at all, I was shocked.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ChiChiStar said:


> Ok, I tried it this morning. I didn't have all the ingredients so I just took out a med raw egg out of the refrigerator, cracked it into a cup, looked at it, smelled it, closed my eyes and gulped it down. It went down smooth, definitely no after taste but I think I was a bit more in shock by the coldness than the actual raw egg, so next time I will try it with room temperature egg and maybe add some milk.


 Girl, will you blend that sucka already?  Mix it in with the milk, i'm tellin' ya, it's that simple!  You'll love it..if you can drink a straight raw egg, you will fall in love with this drink...i mean i have, anyway...


----------



## Ivonnovi

WOW,  61 Thanks already!    

Again thank you for sharing the information; and best of luck to you.


----------



## ycj

I want to personally say thank you so much for sharing this info about the book! I just ordered it myself from amazon and too paid only 4.00 for it. Some people don't realize it but there is also raw egg in egg nog!  Which by the way I love. Some can't tolerate it while some can. But I will be trying this out myself! The only thing is some of us have like myself high blood pressure and high cholesterol so actually I will have to omit the raw egg but will sure to try the other ingredients except for the raw egg! Just wanted to share that tidbit and thank you for the wonderful info that you have decided to share with the rest of us trying to acheive the same things!


----------



## ycj

MonaRae said:


> I had planned on having it for bfast this morning and walked right out the house.   I didn't want drink it last night b/c I thought it would keep me up all nite.   I will do it when I get home today.


Sorry but you are too funny about it might have kept you up at night!  Could'nt help but to laugh, but I do understand your point!!!!


----------



## Jazala

Your body can only absorb about 50% of the available protein if you eat the eggs raw.  If you cook them you will get over 90%.

Here's a link to a scientific study on digestibility of cooked and raw egg protein:

http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/full/128/10/1716



> The true ileal digestibility of cooked and raw egg protein amounted to 90.9 ± 0.8 and 51.3 ± 9.8%, respectively.


----------



## Irresistible

Jazala said:


> Your body can only absorb about 50% of the available protein if you eat the eggs raw.  If you cook them you will get over 90%.
> 
> Here's a link to a scientific study on digestibility of cooked and raw egg protein:
> 
> http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/full/128/10/1716



I can really tell I'm getting the protein eating them cooked, thats why I was confused about the 'denaturing' the protein from cooking


----------



## Duchesse

I just made a smoothie, it's actually quite tasty!

one cup vanilla silk soymilk
1 organic egg
1/2 banana
tblsp wheat germ
1 scoop vanilla protein powder--Vitamin shoppe brand

If I don't have bowel issues in the morn......I'll try this 3-4 times a week and see what happens. I'm never giving up my boiled eggs and cheese omelets tho!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

yorlooksmybiz said:


> WOW, 61 Thanks already! No, prob, Hon, if I can help any one person, then, I'm happy.
> 
> Again thank you for sharing the information; and best of luck to you.


I hope to get fabulous results!



ycj said:


> I want to personally say thank you so much for sharing this info about the book! I just ordered it myself from amazon and too paid only 4.00 for it. Some people don't realize it but there is also raw egg in egg nog! Which by the way I love. Some can't tolerate it while some can. But I will be trying this out myself! The only thing is some of us have like myself high blood pressure and high cholesterol so actually I will have to omit the raw egg but will sure to try the other ingredients except for the raw egg! Just wanted to share that tidbit and thank you for the wonderful info that you have decided to share with the rest of us trying to acheive the same things!


That's why I posted this info, I mean, why not share, for some this is not the way to go, but for others like you and myself, this could be an option.



Jazala said:


> Your body can only absorb about 50% of the available protein if you eat the eggs raw. If you cook them you will get over 90%.  I'm really not hung-up on the protein-bit, all I know is that this recipe helped a person combat hair loss AND re-grow hair.  I'm not sure WHAT the combination of ingredients do to fight this, I only care that it does.
> 
> Here's a link to a scientific study on digestibility of cooked and raw egg protein:
> 
> http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/full/128/10/1716


 


Irresistible said:


> I can really tell I'm getting the protein eating them cooked, thats why I was confused about the 'denaturing' the protein from cooking


 Again, if your hair is coming out by the hand-fulls (like mine was) this may be something to try.  If it isn't your issue, then I probably wouldn't even consider this remedy, but then again, I know I wouldn't discourage others, either.



Duchesse said:


> I just made a smoothie, it's actually quite tasty!
> 
> one cup vanilla silk soymilk
> 1 organic egg
> 1/2 banana
> tblsp wheat germ
> 1 scoop vanilla protein powder--Vitamin shoppe brand  I was thinking of doing this, too...I also considered taking the drink twice a day...to really jumpstart the progress...I may do this in a few weeks...
> 
> If I don't have bowel issues in the morn......I'll try this 3-4 times a week and see what happens. I'm never giving up my boiled eggs and cheese omelets tho!


 Good for you!

I know there are many, many people out there who have faced the very real problem of hair loss, not hair breakage, but from alopecia - telogen effluvium, areata, totalis...of whatever variety there is.  I posted this as an attempt to reach them where they are at, when even the dermatologists can't help them.  I've been there, I know what it is like.  The raw egg thing is a key component, I'm not a scientist and I don't claim to be.  Leave it in, take it out, it's up to the individual.  I was led to this information and felt obligated to share with those that may desperately need it.  Even though I knew there would be naysayers...but then again, there always are.

Be Blessed, Ladies...and Grow Some Waistlength Hair!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Irresistible said:


> btw I started an egg and l-cysteine challenge , that includes all the supps with it. you should try that, check it out when you can


 I thought that was a good challenge, I've been taking l-cysteine, 2000mg for about the last two years and I know the difference it makes - if I could only take one supplement, l-cysteine would get my vote hands-down, and ofcourse we know the benefits of egg   Yum!


----------



## Aggie

ycj said:


> I want to personally say thank you so much for sharing this info about the book! I just ordered it myself from amazon and too paid only 4.00 for it. Some people don't realize it but there is also raw egg in egg nog! Which by the way I love. Some can't tolerate it while some can. But I will be trying this out myself! The only thing is some of us have *like myself high blood pressure and high cholesterol so actually I will have to omit the raw egg *but will sure to try the other ingredients except for the raw egg! Just wanted to share that tidbit and thank you for the wonderful info that you have decided to share with the rest of us trying to acheive the same things!


 
ycj, the cholesterol is really in the yolk of the egg, not the white of the egg. The white is primarily protein.


----------



## LadyPaniolo

When we move I will be getting a few hens. I would drink thier eggs raw in order to grow my hair out. But from what I have read, factory farmed eggs have a way higher salmonella incidence than is reported. So I'm not going to risk getting  over some hair. Plus I'm nursing, so I could potentially get my baby sick too. Not worth it. 

It'll have to wait till next year.


----------



## *Muffin*

Sometimes I lie awake at night and ask myself "Is there anything I wouldn't do for waist length hair?"  I still can't give you a straight answer on that one .  But seriously, the cocktail seems like a great idea.  Raw eggs are rich in sulfur and biotin, some key hair growing elements.  I would probably blend in some fruit or yogurt to make it more palatable, though.


----------



## MonaRae

I did it!  I did it!  I can’t believe I did it.  This morning I put on my big gurls and mix a scoop of protein powder, 1 raw (veggie feed) egg, about a tbls molasses, 4 – 6 oz of rice milk and 6 cubes of ice in a blender.  

I was good and not guggie like I thought it would be.  The molasses gave it a malt taste and I enjoyed every drop of it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Aggie said:


> ycj, the cholesterol is really in the yolk of the egg, not the white of the egg. The white is primarily protein.


 

Additionally, I've read that eating the entire egg is not high in cholesterol as previously espoused in the  media, that it is actually a whole food and the cholesterol balances out...so I dunno, you hear conflicting reports about everything these days....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Muffin* said:


> Sometimes I lie awake at night and ask myself "Is there anything I wouldn't do for waist length hair?" I still can't give you a straight answer on that one . But seriously, the cocktail seems like a great idea. Raw eggs are rich in sulfur and biotin, some key hair growing elements. I would probably blend in some fruit or yogurt to make it more palatable, though.


 that's exactly what i do, and it works wonders!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> I did it! I did it! I can’t believe I did it. This morning I put on my big gurls and mix a scoop of protein powder, 1 raw (veggie feed) egg, about a tbls molasses, 4 – 6 oz of rice milk and 6 cubes of ice in a blender.
> 
> I was good and not guggie like I thought it would be. The molasses gave it a malt taste and I enjoyed every drop of it.


 

Oh, I like this recipe, I may try this myself...malt tastes, I luv it!  Good going, MonaRae, I hope you see immediate benefits.


----------



## GinnyP

ChiChiStar said:


> My mom and her friend used to do this all the time. I remember trying it a couple of times when I was younger. They used to crack the egg into a glass cup, mix a little can carnation evaporated milk in it, give it two stirs with a spoon and gulp it all down in one swallow. I remember the taste as being yummy. Also I remember my God-Mom used to crack raw eggs and mix it into our cream of wheat cereal for breakfast, that was so yummy too. I was a kid then so I figured it was something adults did so I've never tried raw eggs as an adult. I might give it a try soon though.


Hey ChiChiStar, did it make you smarter? someone on here stated her cousins drink raw eggs and they are geniuses


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

jancan7 said:


> Hey ChiChiStar, did it make you smarter? someone on here stated her cousins drink raw eggs and they are geniuses


 

you are funny!  They were excellent students and have all done very well for themselves and excelled in school, truth be told....I'm just saying...there is such a thing as brain food....


----------



## GinnyP

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> you are funny!  They were excellent students and have all done very well for themselves and excelled in school, truth be told....I'm just saying...there is such a thing as brain food....


girl after reading that i got so excited! I want waist lenght hair and become smarter! I can't wait going to earth fare today to get eggs---thanks again!!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

hillytmj said:


> I know that's right. I had the same sentiments three years ago when all of my hair came out due to overprocessing. I truly believe I'm reaping the results of my faith and God's graciousness.


 Believe God for your breakthrough and you will receive the harvest!  

You have a right to get back everything that was taken from you and then some!  





jancan7 said:


> girl after reading that i got so excited! I want waist lenght hair and become smarter! I can't wait going to earth fare today to get eggs---thanks again!!!!


 

girl, what are you doing up at this time?  don't tell me you are hard-core like me!!!  but you will feel mentally more alert, i can tell bcs sometimes i feel like i have brain fog and focusing is an issue...so this does help, you may notice an _immediate_ difference!  BTW, you are very welcome!


----------



## Irresistible

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I thought that was a good challenge, I've been taking l-cysteine, 2000mg for about the last two years and I know the difference it makes - if I could only take one supplement, l-cysteine would get my vote hands-down, and ofcourse we know the benefits of egg   Yum!





Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I hope to get fabulous results!
> 
> That's why I posted this info, I mean, why not share, for some this is not the way to go, but for others like you and myself, this could be an option.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, if your hair is coming out by the hand-fulls (like mine was) this may be something to try.  If it isn't your issue, then I probably wouldn't even consider this remedy, but then again, I know I wouldn't discourage others, either.
> 
> Good for you!
> 
> I know there are many, many people out there who have faced the very real problem of hair loss, not hair breakage, but from alopecia - telogen effluvium, areata, totalis...of whatever variety there is.  I posted this as an attempt to reach them where they are at, when even the dermatologists can't help them.  I've been there, I know what it is like.  The raw egg thing is a key component, I'm not a scientist and I don't claim to be.  Leave it in, take it out, it's up to the individual.  I was led to this information and felt obligated to share with those that may desperately need it.  Even though I knew there would be naysayers...but then again, there always are.
> 
> Be Blessed, Ladies...and Grow Some Waistlength Hair!



oh no mama! I dont think anyone is wanting to discourage others at all, at least thats not my thinking.  I think others are just adding information they believe is relevant to the thread , you know how that goes, its not a diss the thread or OP OR Idea at all.  I know oftentimes things get taken that way , I hope you know thats not what I meant at all

I used to do raw eggs at Orange Julius,  I just did it cause I thought it was a good thing to do,  I remember tummy aches sometimes but also feeling better than before the egg in other ways.  I remember that little slime in my throat after,  but I survived it and it wasnt so bad 

for reals though I was genuinely concerned about both the salmonella and biotin thing.  I just 'as usual' would hate to see anyone suffer in some 'major set back' kinda of way to gain long hair

Ive been 'rode' hard around here over things when that truly is my only hearts intention , God knows! 

not being a nay sayer at all girl! not at all! 

one lesson I learned is that yes it can be taken real personal when you come across as telling others what they should and shouldnt do with their hair, suppplements etc.  trust me , LESSON LEARNED GIRL!

I want you to have long beautiful hair and for you to reap all your hearts desires from the God that is more than able, hey he has lead me places that others could not fathom going, so you know what!  I hear you-do what you feel lead to do- screw the rest OKAY

including me! hehe, but you know sometimes people are set in place also to point out something that God knows for whatever reason might be an issue for them, so its like a yellow flag for them, but not for everybody

hope that made sense

I would do this easily if not for my worries

Like you none of us have the exact break downs , so I dont know if the worries I had/have would even be founded in total facts , truth and scientific studies, was just voicing the concerns, not against the idea 'for you' just adding info ......you know?

eta: since I'm on that page, be sure your taking your B complex and three times the Vitamin C for that l-cysteine girl and of course getting the rest of your protein! Sorry I cant help myself but to be on the look out on certain things and speak up , its my downfall in some ways but also a blessing , thats a large dose your taking girl,  I love it too though!  pls just be careful


----------



## Xavier

Yesterday was my third day drinking my egg and milk mixture. I haven't experienced any ill effects so I will be continuing with this challenge.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Irresistible said:


> oh no mama! I dont think anyone is wanting to discourage others at all, at least thats not my thinking. I think others are just adding information they believe is relevant to the thread , you know how that goes, its not a diss the thread or OP OR Idea at all. I know oftentimes things get taken that way , I hope you know thats not what I meant at all
> 
> No harm taken, you have a lot of valuable info to share...
> 
> I used to do raw eggs at Orange Julius, I just did it cause I thought it was a good thing to do, I remember tummy aches sometimes but also feeling better than before the egg in other ways. I remember that little slime in my throat after, but I survived it and it wasnt so bad
> 
> At least I'm staying regular, now... and for me that is a good thing, no sliminess to speak of, Thank God, because I don't know if I could hack that...
> 
> for reals though I was genuinely concerned about both the salmonella and biotin thing. I just 'as usual' would hate to see anyone suffer in some 'major set back' kinda of way to gain long hair
> 
> That would be terrible, and you are correct, I've heard the threats as well.  Thanks for being a voice of caution.
> 
> Ive been 'rode' hard around here over things when that truly is my only hearts intention , God knows!
> 
> Yeah, I have noticed that...
> 
> not being a nay sayer at all girl! not at all!
> 
> one lesson I learned is that yes it can be taken real personal when you come across as telling others what they should and shouldnt do with their hair, suppplements etc. trust me , LESSON LEARNED GIRL!
> 
> 
> I want you to have long beautiful hair and for you to reap all your hearts desires from the God that is more than able, hey he has lead me places that others could not fathom going, so you know what! I hear you-do what you feel lead to do- screw the rest OKAY
> 
> Girl, you are too much!
> 
> including me! hehe, but you know sometimes people are set in place also to point out something that God knows for whatever reason might be an issue for them, so its like a yellow flag for them, but not for everybody
> 
> hope that made sense  It does.
> 
> I would do this easily if not for my worries  Always do what's right for you and if you feel hesitation, then maybe there is something in your body's makeup that would not work well with this.  Everything does not work for everyone, I too, have learned that...
> 
> Like you none of us have the exact break downs , so I dont know if the worries I had/have would even be founded in total facts , truth and scientific studies, was just voicing the concerns, not against the idea 'for you' just adding info ......you know?  Mosdef.
> 
> eta: since I'm on that page, be sure your taking your B complex and three times the Vitamin C for that l-cysteine girl and of course getting the rest of your protein! Sorry I cant help myself but to be on the look out on certain things and speak up , its my downfall in some ways but also a blessing , thats a large dose your taking girl, I love it too though! pls just be careful


  That's something I never did consistently, taking my b-complex, that is.  And I never took the vitamin c, well when i did, it wasn't on purpose.  I'll get on top of that.  Thanks, Iris.

~smooches~     ~right back at cha~

Girl, look Hon, I'm looking for my drink to get me some hair like yours, To God Be All The Glory!!!  LOL!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Xavier said:


> Yesterday was my third day drinking my egg and milk mixture. I haven't experienced any ill effects so I will be continuing with this challenge.


 Great, Xavier,  I too, have done very well, so keep up the good work...

now I did go and add MSM to my mix and eeewww!  Not a good combo, why did I think it would be undetectable?  

That's why some recipes should not be tampered with...LOL!  I'll have to take my MSM at night.  

Xavier, girl, your hair is gonna _sprout_!  I can just see it!


----------



## d-rock

I'm not a fan of ingesting any unborn animal fetus, not to mention the health risks involved with consuming raw poultry. I'm sure this recipe would work just as well with an alternative protein source.


----------



## MonaRae

To the more experienced (raw egg) ladies how long did it take for you to really notice the egg effect?


----------



## girlcherokee

d-rock said:


> I'm not a fan of ingesting any unborn animal fetus, not to mention the health risks involved with consuming raw poultry. I'm sure this recipe would work just as well with an alternative protein source.


 this is exactly what my sister said  
girl go find your alternative protien source!


----------



## girlcherokee

MonaRae said:


> To the more experienced (raw egg) ladies how long did it take for you to really notice the egg effect?


it takes me about a month to begin to see the difference in the shine and overall health of my hair(and skin - a bonus).
and with growth, my hair grows in sprurts so it will rest for up to 6 weeks and then grows for 6 weeks - so usually during the next spurt it really spurts(the last one was over 3 inches)!  overall - i feel a lot better as well and i also notice the difference when i work out because i seem to have a bit more stamina.  not sure of what the science is with that though since i really dont do it for that.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

d-rock said:


> I'm not a fan of ingesting any unborn animal fetus, not to mention the health risks involved with consuming raw poultry. I'm sure this recipe would work just as well with an alternative protein source.


 No prob, d-rock, you go for yours the way that you know how.....


MonaRae said:


> To the more experienced (raw egg) ladies how long did it take for you to really notice the egg effect?


 I think it took about 3 weeks for me to notice some difference, however, things were sooo hectic for me during that time, I couldn't really appreciate it.  I do remember I received alot of compliments during the time I took this drink.  As for energy and concentration, that was immediate.  I can definitely vouch for the stamina increase.


----------



## thinkpinkprincess

um is there any way that i can like, whip up the shake sans the egg and just cook the egg instead and make an omelete? lol can I get results that way?


----------



## MonaRae

I know you don't believe anyone when we say that you really don't taste it.  I believe it was Cherokia-Rose who said you just need to get past the mental part of it.  And she was so right about that.  My mind told me what to expect but my tongue didn't agree and now I absolutely love it.   I amost had 2 of them!


----------



## Hot40

Can you taste the egg? I dont like eggs


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

thinkpinkprincess said:


> um is there any way that i can like, whip up the shake sans the egg and just cook the egg instead and make an omelete? lol can I get results that way?


Well, I think you would definitely benefit from the protein from boiled eggs, per say, but maximum benefit from this cocktail is with raw eggs...I know you don't want to hear that, but TRUST US, you will not taste egg in any fashion with this drink.  Make sure to blend all ingredients and throw in some fruit and you'll be in Hair Heaven...see below....



MonaRae said:


> I know you don't believe anyone when we say that you really don't taste it. I believe it was Cherokia-Rose who said you just need to get past the mental part of it. And she was so right about that. My mind told me what to expect but my tongue didn't agree and now I absolutely love it.  I amost had 2 of them!


 I am thinking of adding two eggs to my shake, really, or taking them twice daily, like morning and night....they are delish!  And I am picky...



Hot40 said:


> Can you taste the egg? I dont like eggs


 No, ma'am, you can not taste the egg...I think that is the best part of it all...I think I'll have one tonight!
Join me, anyone?  Cheers!


----------



## MonaRae

I just might join you for the 2 a day!  It will make a nice evening snack!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Great, Mona, I think I'll start tonight...a sort of nightcap, so to speak...


----------



## Duchesse

This is my third day of the shake, and I've had no intestinal problems yet , that was my main fear. My experiment will last until the end of the month.

I just made a smoothie with strawberries, pineapples, orange juice, soy milk, wheat germ and an egg..it was delish!

I can't wait until my book arrives and read about all the other natural stuff inside..I keep checking the mail like a fiend. Thanks again!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Duchesse said:


> This is my third day of the shake, and I've had no intestinal problems yet , that was my main fear. My experiment will last until the end of the month.  Me either, actually, I think I'm healing some intestinal issues with this drink, surprise, surprise!
> 
> I just made a smoothie with strawberries, pineapples, orange juice, soy milk, wheat germ and an egg..it was delish!  Ooooh, creative, I was looking at that OJ this morning, like should I or shouldn't I....
> 
> I can't wait until my book arrives and read about all the other natural stuff inside..I keep checking the mail like a fiend. Thanks again!


 You are quite welcome, my dear!


----------



## spacetygrss

Ladies make sure you take pics of your hair (if you normally do that) so that you can keep track of your progress. I find this interesting.


----------



## MonaRae

I just ordered the book and I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

spacetygrss said:


> Ladies make sure you take pics of your hair (if you normally do that) so that you can keep track of your progress. I find this interesting.


 

I definitely will...I'm hoping to pick up a digicam this weekend!!  I'm glad you are interested....give it some thought, you may wanna join us in this challenge.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> I just ordered the book and I can't wait to get it.


 

you'll really enjoy it!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Howdy,

Its me again....
I went to get my raw wheat germ, wheatgerm oil, and I am also going to toss some flaxseed in there. I finished my research and validated the "raw egg" issue and found multiple validations stating that 1 out of 30,000 eggs contains salmon..bacteria./ also you can build up immunity to counter off any of the "bad" sal. bacteria by introducting a probiotic dietary supplement (which I am already taking). For the consumption of too much egg whites resulting in a deficiency of biotin, I would think biotin and/or biosil supplements would help rebuild it but I am no scientist. Also, the egg white taken along with the yolk also reduces the deficiency.

I am going to use organic dehydrated egg yolks. I found a couple of sites but nothing for sure yet. Whole Foods had a egg replacement product so I purchased that until I can find the egg powder. I am not going to do the raw egg deal but I have had these drinks during childhood and never became ill from it...

tonight I followed the recipe adding the flaxseed, cinnamon, vanilla extract and a pack of splenda. Drinky drink. Hoping to wake up with waist length hair in the morning. "Keep Hope Alive"

ps..I am going to need some flavor to add that I can put in my shaker bottle without having too use a blender. Do you guys think if I added some of my vanilla flavored gensoy, or another flavored protein powder that it will be too much protien? If so, what can I use for flavor without having to bust out that bigA blender?


----------



## thinkpinkprincess

Duchesse said:


> This is my third day of the shake, and I've had no intestinal problems yet , that was my main fear. My experiment will last until the end of the month.
> 
> I just made a smoothie with strawberries, pineapples, orange juice, soy milk, wheat germ and an egg..it was delish!
> 
> I can't wait until my book arrives and read about all the other natural stuff inside..I keep checking the mail like a fiend. Thanks again!


 sounds really good!  but my primary apprehension comes from concerns about salmonella... erplexed


----------



## PuffyBrown

I agree....just think egg nog. Egg Nog is made up of raw egg and is yummy...um um. Wow an ephiphany this came up right before winter festivites so instead of having that fattening egg nog we can have our healthy hair cocktails.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Well, I think you would definitely benefit from the protein from boiled eggs, per say, but maximum benefit from this cocktail is with raw eggs...I know you don't want to hear that, but TRUST US, you will not taste egg in any fashion with this drink. Make sure to blend all ingredients and throw in some fruit and you'll be in Hair Heaven...see below....
> 
> I am thinking of adding two eggs to my shake, really, or taking them twice daily, like morning and night....they are delish!  And I am picky...
> 
> No, ma'am, you can not taste the egg...I think that is the best part of it all...I think I'll have one tonight!
> Join me, anyone? Cheers!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Its me again....
> I went to get my raw wheat germ, wheatgerm oil, and I am also going to toss some flaxseed <<<<oooh, i'm jealous right here...good call.  in there. I finished my research and validated the "raw egg" issue and found multiple validations stating that 1 out of 30,000 eggs contains salmon..bacteria./ also you can build up immunity to counter off any of the "bad" sal. bacteria by introducting a probiotic dietary supplement (which I am already taking). For the consumption of too much egg whites resulting in a deficiency of biotin, I would think biotin and/or biosil supplements would help rebuild it but I am no scientist. Also, the egg white taken along with the yolk also reduces the deficiency.thanks for the research, this is basically what i found as well.
> 
> I am going to use organic dehydrated egg yolks.great idea.  i love your innovation. I found a couple of sites but nothing for sure yet. Whole Foods had a egg replacement product so I purchased that until I can find the egg powder. I am not going to do the raw egg deal but I have had these drinks during childhood and never became ill from it...
> 
> tonight I followed the recipe adding the flaxseed, cinnamon, vanilla extract and a pack of splenda. Drinky drink. Hoping to wake up with waist length hair in the morning. "Keep Hope Alive" I'm with ya all the way babe...Hope springs eternal.
> 
> ps..I am going to need some flavor to add that I can put in my shaker bottle without having too use a blender. Do you guys think if I added some of my vanilla flavored gensoy, or another flavored protein powder that it will be too much protien? i don't think so bcs one egg is only 6 grams...If so, what can I use for flavor without having to bust out that bigA blender?


don't scream, but i added sugar-free chocolate syrup to my mix...am i wrong?  strawberry is really good, too


----------



## PuffyBrown

Irresistible said:


> btw I started an egg and l-cysteine challenge , that includes all the supps with it. you should try that, check it out when you can


 
"post a link girly"



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> don't scream, but i added *sugar-free chocolate syrup to my mix...am i wrong? strawberry is really good*, too


 
See I just new you were a good egg (no pun intended). Sounds yummy! I love skrawberry.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> "post a link girly"
> 
> 
> 
> See I just new you were a good egg (no pun intended). <<<<< i love that! Sounds yummy! I love skrawberry.


 and yes, i am a good egg....i always use that term...how _apropo_...


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Hey, I'm all for health diet changes. I've recently gone vegetarian...er pretty much. I occasionally eat fish and do eat by products from animals.   My diet is pretty much 90 percent vegetable now, and I've cut out caffeine (no more cola for me). I decided to do this and I noticed a change without asking for one.  What I mean is that I decided to do this to feel healthier, and then my friends were asking me what I was doing as I looked younger. This was in two 1/2 weeks. Now I'm still in my twenties, so I'm was shocked (slightly past mid), but I went to go get a lottery ticket and the guy asked if I was old enough to purchase it.  I was walking by a window and I had to do a double take because the woman in the mirror staring back at me looked like a kid. So I know that eating heathier changes my face, it could most definitely change my hair.  I also eat seaweed and noticed a difference in my hair. So anyways, after my long typing "speech", the point I'm trying to make is I did some research about health benefits of eggs and I'm sold. My only question is, you say that the book says whole milk, but you use soy vanilla (which is not a milk product).  Could I use rice milk?  I am allergic to soy ( I know most people say that's impossible but its not, so please don't ask if I'm sure).  Or should it be pure milk or soy?


----------



## Irresistible

PuffyBrown said:


> "post a link girly"
> 
> 
> 
> See I just new you were a good egg (no pun intended). Sounds yummy! I love skrawberry.



Here you go girl!

surprised you aint seen it

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=255315


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey, I'm all for health diet changes. I've recently gone vegetarian...er pretty much. I occasionally eat fish and do eat by products from animals. My diet is pretty much 90 percent vegetable now, and I've cut out caffeine (no more cola for me)<<<<Now that's what I'm working on, why is it soo tough?  I'd drop 30 lbs like that "snap" !. I decided to do this and I noticed a change without asking for one. What I mean is that I decided to do this to feel healthier, and then my friends were asking me what I was doing as I looked younger.Get Outtt!  I believe you, how awesome This was in two 1/2 weeks!!!. Now I'm still in my twenties, so I'm was shocked (slightly past mid), but I went to go get a lottery ticket and the guy asked if I was old enough to purchase it. I was walking by a window and I had to do a double take because the woman in the mirror staring back at me looked like a kid dang!  You know when I was drinking this I was getting carded, too!  I promise you!  I just remembered this...I was also on an Atkin-type eating regimen, limiting my carbs, not altogether, just somewhat. So I know that eating heathier changes my face, it could most definitely change my hair. I also eat seaweed and noticed a difference in my hair I hear it is good for so many things, even weight loss>>>heard of the seaweed soap??  I've head good things. So anyways, after my long typing "speech", the point I'm trying to make is _I did some research about health benefits of eggs and *I'm sold*_. My only question is, you say that the book says whole milk, but you use soy vanilla (which is not a milk product). Could I use rice milk? I am allergic to soy ( I know most people say that's impossible but its not, so please don't ask if I'm sure). Or should it be pure milk or soy?


well, this time around I decided to stick to the recipe and I'm using milk, but it's still only 2%...  I noticed changes when I used soy so why don't you comp the two, rice and soy and look at the dietary similarities...I think I'll get whole milk this weekend...I keep thinking that there may be something to that _particular_ recipe, so I'm playing around with different ideas, but not wanting to deviate tooo far from the OG, ya know?  If I could only tolerate rice milk, I'd drink it.  If you can deal with whole milk, then maybe give it a shot.  Don't play around with your allergies, chica.


----------



## PuffyBrown

I completed more research today and found a website that I had long forgotten about.
They have a few used copies of The Natural Way to Super Beauty. I am not promoting this site and you should practice precaution as you would from any vendor via, yahoo, Amazon, eBay, etc. I have no affiliation and I am not selling anything on the site.

The link will take you to the search result. *NOTE*: A few are way OVERPRICED. Do not waste your money like that. Just keep checking back either they will reduce their price or someone else may get another copy.

http://www.alibris.com/booksearch?qwork=4593404&matches=26&author=ann+crenshaw+mary&cm_sp=works*listing*title

The books are from $1.99 to $12.95. Not anything over that is advisable that you purchase. One person has the book for $99.99. WTH? Shipping is 3.99 for standard. Shipping is about 10 days. (They obviously are in no hurry).


I have also researched a company that I am going to place an order for my organic egg yolk powder. The prices are reasonable as well as they have several other items that I am interested in. They are FDA registered and have been verified by GeoTrust and Authorize.net. Again. No affiliation with this vendor.

http://www.naturesflavors.com/product_info.php/products_id/4355


----------



## PuffyBrown

Girl, you know a sista don't get out much. I can't WAIT until I graduate.

Thanks Girly..




Irresistible said:


> Here you go girl!
> 
> surprised you aint seen it
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=255315


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

okay, i did a 2-fer, y'all.  I had two eggs in my cocktail.    Nice.  I think we are getting somewhere...


----------



## Brees_hair

I wouldn't chance the raw egg, because with my luck I would eat the 30,000 egg and get extremely sick. I do however eat boiled eggs at least three times a week and a breakfast shake which has protein in it. I do this more the convience in the mornings, but I could see myself going to get whey protein and adding it to my breakfast shake. 

You know what I need to do, challenge myself to the egg/protein breakfast for about a month or so and report back.  Will let you ladies know.


----------



## Newtogrow

I read through all sixteen pages and I am really interested in hearing about the results you guys experience. Keep up with the progress.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Brees_hair said:


> I wouldn't chance the raw egg, because with my luck I would eat the 30,000 egg and get extremely sick. I do however eat boiled eggs at least three times a week and a breakfast shake which has protein in it. I do this more the convience in the mornings, but I could see myself going to get whey protein and adding it to my breakfast shake.
> 
> You know what I need to do, challenge myself to the egg/protein breakfast for about a month or so and report back. Will let you ladies know.


 We'll be waiting....



angeldazed said:


> I read through all sixteen pages and I am really interested in hearing about the results you guys experience. Keep up with the progress.


 Thanks, we shall!


----------



## BUTTERNUTBABY

THAT BOOK WENT UP TO 62.00 AND I STILL WANT IT!!!!!! I BEEN AWAY ABOUT A WEEK , WHEN I SHOULD HAVE BEEN HERE ON THIS BOARD. TRYING TO FIND THIS BOOK.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Checking in.
Day 3 of the milk shakes.
The egg replacement is "different" I actually tried a real
egg today. I stopped by WF and got a pack of organic; cage free; vegetarian fed brown eggs. Soo.....made the shake and drank it. 
Slimy...yet satisfying (JK....). I took 2 probiotics instead of the usual 1; just to be on the safe side. 

Does anyone know how long before I notice anything.
What signs should I expect from my body to show that I am
reaping benefits?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

BUTTERNUTBABY said:


> THAT BOOK WENT UP TO *62.00*  AND I STILL WANT IT!!!!!! I BEEN AWAY ABOUT A WEEK , WHEN I SHOULD HAVE BEEN HERE ON THIS BOARD. TRYING TO FIND THIS BOOK.


 Girl, all the cool kids have one, don't ya know?



PuffyBrown said:


> Checking in.
> Day 3 of the milk shakes.
> The egg replacement is "different" I actually tried a real
> egg today. I stopped by WF and got a pack of organic; cage free; vegetarian fed brown eggs. Soo.....made the shake and drank it.
> Slimy...My mix has never been slimy..did you blend or just mix...blending is the best, you can't taste or feel the texture of the egg... oh yeah, did you add fruit?  sometimes i forget and my shake is still fine.  yet satisfying (JK....). I took 2 probiotics instead of the usual 1; just to be on the safe side.   My mix is genuinely like a protein shake...just kinda thin...i use 2% milk, but I have also used soy....
> 
> Does anyone know how long before I notice anything.  in all fairness, give it a month...
> What signs should I expect from my body to show that I am
> reaping benefits?


I felt more energized...less fatigued.  It should take a month before you see the results in your hair...your nails and skin should begin to look better and you may slim down, build muscle tone in a couple of weeks.  These were my results...

I think you'll notice the difference, for sure...just hang in there, PuffyBrown, hang in there....i'm in it for 3 months so I can REALLY see some progress, ya know?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Egg and Hair Loss Recipe...

Use 2 eggs for short hair and 4 eggs for longer hair. Crack each egg lightly on the edge of a large bowl. As you crack the egg, turn it upright and separate the shell in half. Keep the egg yolk in the bottom half. 
Step2Pour the egg yolk back and forth between each half of the shell while holding your hands over the bowl. Allow the egg white to spill into the bowl, but keep as much of the egg yolk in the shell as possible. Continue this motion until the egg white has been emptied into the bowl. 
Step3Dump the egg yolk into a separate large bowl. Repeat this process for the remaining eggs. Add about 3 tbsps. of almond or sesame oil and a dash of lemon for each egg to the bowl. Mix well with a whisk. 
Step4Wash your hair with your regular shampoo and conditioner. While your hair is still damp, gently massage the egg mixture into your scalp. Cover the entire length of each strand of hair. 
Step5Wrap your hair in a plastic shower cap or dry towel. Let this mixture stand on your hair for about 30 to 45 minutes. The warmth of this extra layer will allow the mixture to infiltrate each strand. Rinse the mixture from your hair and repeat as necessary.


----------



## MonaRae

BUTTERNUTBABY said:


> THAT BOOK WENT UP TO 62.00 AND I STILL WANT IT!!!!!! I BEEN AWAY ABOUT A WEEK , WHEN I SHOULD HAVE BEEN HERE ON THIS BOARD. TRYING TO FIND THIS BOOK.


 
_Don't do it Ms. Cicly!_   I got the book just last week.  When I went to purchase it on site listed in this thread (I think it was Amazon) it was about that prices.  Do a search on Amazon and you will find it cheaper.  I got mines for $1 S/H was an extra $3.99!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Girl, all the cool kids have one, don't ya know?
> 
> I felt more energized...less fatigued. It should take a month before you see the results in your hair...your nails and skin should begin to look better and you may slim down, build muscle tone in a couple of weeks. These were my results...
> 
> I think you'll notice the difference, for sure...just hang in there, PuffyBrown, hang in there....i'm in it for 3 months so I can REALLY see some progress, ya know?


 
Naw girl....it wasn't slimy for real...the Lion King just got stuck in my head at that one....remember Simba had to change from meat to bugs? ...anyhoo.... Okay, a month...


----------



## PuffyBrown

BUTTERNUTBABY said:


> THAT BOOK WENT UP TO 62.00 AND I STILL WANT IT!!!!!! I BEEN AWAY ABOUT A WEEK , WHEN I SHOULD HAVE BEEN HERE ON THIS BOARD. TRYING TO FIND THIS BOOK.


 

Girl, I just bought that book for $1.99. I paid 3.99 for shipping. Did  you see the link I posted earlier? They had about 15 at a decent price. You better not pay that much money for that book.


----------



## HoneyA

Yup, I'd drink them in the form of egg nog if I had to but I don't eat eggs so have to find another way to get my protein.


----------



## username12

For those who are drinking whey protein with milk, I found this VERY useful piece of info

mixing your whey protein with milk totally defeats the whole purpose of the supplement.

milk proteins (whey and casein) are removed from dairy to make them high in protein and as low in calories and sugars as possible. this causes them to be rapidly metabolized when consumed with water. when consumed like this amino acids from them can reach the portal bloodstream in 15-20 minutes as compared to 90 minutes with skim milk or longer with whole milk due to the fats.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...H2fDnEUjzKIX;_ylv=3?qid=20071219141346AAhIYcw


----------



## MonaRae

I’m starting to notice the egg effect!  I had serious breakage issues with my hair for a VERY LONG TIME and nothing I did stopped this.  Well yesterday I notice that only a quarter of my normal (_if you can call it that_) breakage occurred.  And on top of that I am 5 months post!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> I’m starting to notice the egg effect! I had serious breakage issues with my hair for a VERY LONG TIME and nothing I did stopped this. Well yesterday I notice that only a quarter of my normal (_if you can call it that_) breakage occurred. And on top of that I am 5 months post!


 

Awesome, MonaRae, that is very substantial...has it been, what, 3 days?  4 days?  Good going. I also had some shedding and breakage, but I haven't had any all this week, could this be attributed to cocktail, too?  I never thought about it.  I did figure maybe it was because I did a dc, but I do this every week, so maybe the cocktail helped me as well.  Thanks for the observation.  I am 10 months post....

Congrats.


----------



## MonaRae

6 days in for me.


----------



## Millahdoowop

*Okay so do protein shakes work as well? I won't gain weight from extra protein intake will I? I may be mistaken, but don't folks eat a lot of protein in order to bulk up? I may have gotten something mixed up.*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Millah03 said:


> *Okay so do protein shakes work as well? I won't gain weight from extra protein intake will I? I may be mistaken, but don't folks eat a lot of protein in order to bulk up? I may have gotten something mixed up. you'll only gain weight if you eat a meal while drinking the shake.  the protein should substitute for a meal and can be taken as a snack, but it needs to be low-cal, hi-pro.  you can't overeat and drink multiple shakes, you may bulk up.  A daily shake as breakfast or at bedtime should not cause weight gain.  this is my regimen and it actually helps with slimming down. *
> 
> [/quote]
> _hope this helps!_


----------



## PuffyBrown

Thats what I was thinking. I replaced my b4 bed bowl of cherios for the shake.




Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Millah03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Okay so do protein shakes work as well? I won't gain weight from extra protein intake will I? I may be mistaken, but don't folks eat a lot of protein in order to bulk up? I may have gotten something mixed up. you'll only gain weight if you eat a meal while drinking the shake. the protein should substitute for a meal and can be taken as a snack, but it needs to be low-cal, hi-pro. you can't overeat and drink multiple shakes, you may bulk up. A daily shake as breakfast or at bedtime should not cause weight gain. this is my regimen and it actually helps with slimming down. *
> 
> [/quote]
> _hope this helps!_
Click to expand...


----------



## Millahdoowop

*Ohhhh okay. I had to make sure, because I don't need to bulk up at all. Thanks!!!*


----------



## Irresistible

I will be getting my raw eggs soon, because I will be drinking plenty of egg nog this season


----------



## shyekiera

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I found this book, "The Natural Way to Super Beauty," at a fleamarket, and was hooked. I had to get it, it sums me up in sooo many ways. It was all of 50 cents. As some of you may know, I am healed of alopecia and on the path to regain 7 times what the devil stole from me. Literally. Anyway, this book was written in the 70s and was way ahead of its time. The author gives information regarding natural remedies for skin, hair, weight, etc, - the benefits of sulfur, protein, ph balancing, you name it. She refers to a recipe for regrowing thick, lush hair. I have enclosed it below.
> 
> This recipe comes from the book, "How I Stopped Growing Bald and Started Growing Hair," I tried this drink for about two months 4 years ago. I happened upon an old photo and I thought, "Man my hair looked gorgeous! So long, lushfully thick, full and shiny! What was I doing then?" Then I remembered it was the time when I was drinking this shake daily. You know how sometimes you can't see the forest for the trees? Well, I think that sums up how I could not see how gorgeous my own hair was for always looking at someone else's. I'd get compliments daily and just roll my eyes, like, do you see these split endz? Lesson learned ~ to appreciate what God blessed you with...
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd share it, because it is also helpful in those dealing with hairloss. That's what led me to find LHCF, so I give this back to you with love.
> 
> I pray that you guys find much benefit from it and it rejuvenates, replenishes and restores your follicles and blesses you from the top of your head to the very soles of your feet!
> 
> Hair Cocktail Ingredients:
> 3/4 glass of whole milk (I used SilkSoy Vanilla)
> 1 raw egg
> 1 tblspn raw wheat germ oil
> 2 tblspns raw wheat germ
> for flavor, you may add a piece of fruit in season
> 
> blend at low speed for thirty to sixty seconds. drink this blended mixture promptly. this drink should serve as your complete breakfast. do not eat or drink anything else for two hours after drinking this mixture. keep all ingredients refrigerated until use. once you notice the changes in your hair you may cut down on the daily intake of the hair cocktail and take it only twice a week. ofcourse, since it is a healthful drink, you may prefer to continue taking it indefinitely.
> 
> Believe it or not, the drink was not so bad. Even the raw egg bit . It really just tasted like a protein shake. I felt energized after taking it and I think I buffed up and slimmed down. So there you have it. I will start this new regimen on Monday, October 5th.
> 
> Be Blessed, I am!
> ~*Br*nze*~


 
it seems that the raw egg is really good for you, but what does the wheat germ do?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

_*Here, Hon, are the benefits of Wheat Germ....enjoy (long reading)*_​
_*The Super Food In Wheat*_​*"Wheat germ" is a nutritious super food, rich in vitamin B complex, vitamin E, enzymes, minerals and more. *
*The "germ" is the most nutritious portion of the wheat kernel and makes up only about 2 1/2 % of its weight.  Wheat germ is the reproductive area or embryo from which the seed germinates to form the sprout that becomes the green wheat grass. (The term "germ" comes from the word germinate, and does not refer to "germs" such as bacteria and viruses.)*
*Wheat germ is usually separated from the bran and starch during the milling of flour because the germ's perishable oil content limits the keeping time of the flour. Wheat germ contains *_*very little*_* of the sticky gluten protein to which many with wheat allergy react.  *
*To get the full benefit of wheat germ, it needs to be raw and truly fresh.*​_*Wheat Germ Contents & Benefits*_​
*Octacosanol*
*Wheat germ is the highest source among few foods containing Octacosanol, a group of long-chain food molecules that benefit the body in many ways. *
*Octacosanol has been found to:*​
*lower blood levels of cholesterol* ​
*improve energy storage in muscles*​
*enhance performance, endurance and stamina, even at high altitudes*​
*quicken reflexes*​
*spark alertness* ​
*improve oxygen utilization*​
*balance metabolism* ​
*increase ability to handle stress 
*​
*Vitamin E*
*Wheat germ is the highest food in vitamin E complex (including all three tocopherols, not just the alpha, which is all that most "vitamin E" supplements have.) -- Tocopherols are natural antioxidants that help prevent heart disease, cancer & aging. *
*Vitamin E protects the muscles, blood, lungs, & eyes; prevents blood clots; and strengthens the immune system.*
*An adequate amount of vitamin E lowers the risk of heart disease between 1/3 & 1/2. (Study at Harvard Univ. School of Public Health)*
*A deficiency can cause ischemic heart disease (study by World Health Org.), sterility, impotence, miscarriage, loss of vitality, arthritis and paralysis.*
*NOTE: Synthetic vitamin E is named dl'alpha tocopherol. The "l" following the d refers to the left rotation of its molecules, the mirror image of the right rotation of the natural molecules. Not only is the synthetic E much less effective in the body (only 5 to 20% as much biological activity), it has been show to block absorption of the natural E from food (New York Academy of Sciences -- 1988 Conference on vitamin E).* 
*Synthetic vitamin E is usually made from petroleum, turpentine, sugar and artificial preservatives. The body definitely can tell the difference.*

*B Vitamins*
*Wheat germs is one of highest foods in B-complex vitamins, good for metabolism & handling stress. It is especially high in B-6 & folic acid which lower homocysteine levels, preventing arterial damage. B vitamins are needed for energy, digestion, nerves, muscles, skin & hair, organs, growth and repair of tissues, and more.*

*Protein*

*Wheat germ is abundantly rich in Protein (28.9%). High quality protein is absolutely essential for repair of tissues and for carrying minerals and other nutrients into cells.*
*The highly-cooked, poorly-digested protein foods most people consume still leave them with a deficiency of good protein to meet the body's needs.*

*Other Nutrients in Wheat Germ*
*~ good source of Vitamin A (Beta Carotene) & enzymes*
*~ two tablespoons (about 25 grams) per day provides the RDA of chromium & manganese*
*~ provides these and other minerals in highly absorbable organically-bonded form*​.​


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Irresistible said:


> I will be getting my raw eggs soon, because I will be drinking plenty of egg nog this season


 

me, too, Iris, me, too!


----------



## Duchesse

My book came in the mail yesterday, I couldn't stop reading it...until I fell asleep.

I really like her whole approach to health in general. It's funny. because the majority of the stuff she was writing about, are things that have been discussed here before.

Diet Diet Diet!! If your insides aren't right, then your hair won't be right either.

For anyone who can't get the book, she mentions mainly Brewers Yeast, Low fat high protein sources, wheat germ and wheat germ oil, consuming raw fruits and veggies, sprouted breads, lecithin, B complex, eggs--raw and cooked, lo-no sugar, molasses.

For hair care--protein shampoo/conditioner, no chemical, clean scalp, and no heat.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Duchesse said:


> My book came in the mail yesterday, I couldn't stop reading it...until I fell asleep.
> 
> I really like her whole approach to health in general. It's funny. because the majority of the stuff she was writing about, are things that have been discussed here before.
> 
> Diet Diet Diet!! If your insides aren't right, then your hair won't be right either.
> 
> For anyone who can't get the book, she mentions mainly Brewers Yeast, Low fat high protein sources, wheat germ and wheat germ oil, consuming raw fruits and veggies, sprouted breads, lecithin, B complex, eggs--raw and cooked, lo-no sugar, molasses.
> 
> For hair care--protein shampoo/conditioner, no chemical, clean scalp, and no heat.


 I know, it's a must-read, but I did mention alot of the info has been heard before, but it's a great compilation of material in an easy-to-read format...I thought it was awesome, that's why I shared it with my LongHaired Sistas!


----------



## Duchesse

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I know, it's a must-read, but I did mention alot of the info has been heard before, but it's a great compilation of material in an easy-to-read format...I thought it was awesome, that's why I shared it with my LongHaired Sistas!


 

Oh no!!  I hope you didn't think I meant I fell asleep because it was boring! Quite the opposite, I was in bed trying to keep reading, but I literally fell asleep whilst reading lol!

I love this book, thanks again for recommending it! I agree, its def a great compilation of natural health stuff to know. My mom was way into this deal in the 70's and I asked her if she ever read it/heard of it, and she was like "No, I only read things about black people"..haha..thats Black Power for ya.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Duchesse said:


> Oh no!! I hope you didn't think I meant I fell asleep because it was boring! No, no!  I didn't think that...when you keep reading until you fall asleep, that sounds like quite a page-turner to me....I totally understood what you meant.  Quite the opposite, I was in bed trying to keep reading, LOL! You sound like me, I kept the book in my purse and read it every chance i had...my poor book is so tattered and torn (it's held together with yellow masking tape as we speak), it was basically in brand-new condition when i got it!  but I literally fell asleep whilst reading lol!
> 
> I love this book, thanks again for recommending it! I agree, its def a great compilation of natural health stuff to know. My mom was way into this deal in the 70's and I asked her if she ever read it/heard of it, and she was like "No, I only read things about black people"..haha..thats Black Power for ya.


 _The Obama Revolution Will Be Televised..._All Power To The People! *raises fist clothed in red, black and green...* HaHaaaa!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

another good day, how's it going, ladies?  i wanna try that egg yolk in hair roots thing that i posted a couple of days ago, that sounds pretty effective...strengthening the follicles and hair roots seem to be the end result...i haven't tried raw egg in hair, so i figure, since i'm drinking it, may as well put it on my nails, hair and skin...lol!  and i'm serious.


----------



## shyekiera

bought my wheat germ today(this is new to me)  so i will be trying this when i get off work this morning


----------



## PuffyBrown

I am loving this drink. I see why it is good for the hair. In any case, I would drink this if it wasn't good for the hair. I really like it. I will say this. You might want to regulate the time of day that you take it because it helps with digestion and when you have to go you have to go. It doesnt make your stomach hurt or anything, but it keeps that digestive tract in tip top shape. Love It.~


----------



## PuffyBrown

I received my used book today. Book was in excellent condition. $1.99. This is a very good read. You should know that I immediately turned to and read the complete hair chapter. I look forward to reading the rest of the book. She has a great nutritional approach to taking the best care of your body as a whole. 

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll; This was an excellent find.


----------



## MonaRae

Oh I hope I get my book 2morrow!  I'm having it delivered to my job.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

shyekiera said:


> bought my wheat germ today(this is new to me) so i will be trying this when i get off work this morning


Come on and join us...there's room for more than just a few heads of waistlength hair!



PuffyBrown said:


> I am loving this drink. I see why it is good for the hair. In any case, I would drink this if it wasn't good for the hair.  Yeah, me too.  really like it. I will say this. You might want to regulate the time of day that you take it because it helps with digestion and when you have to go you have to go. It doesnt make your stomach hurt or anything, but it keeps that digestive tract in tip top shape. I am sooo happy about that, it's like an unexpected bonus, huh?  And man do i need all the help in that area that i can get!  Love It.~


 


PuffyBrown said:


> I received my used book today. Book was in excellent condition. $1.99. This is a very good read. You should know that I immediately turned to and read the complete hair chapter. I look forward to reading the rest of the book. She has a great nutritional approach to taking the best care of your body as a whole. Yep, the lady was ahead of her time by leaps and bounds, for real.
> 
> Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll; This was an excellent find.Thanks for that acknowledgement.  You guys are generous with compliments...*blushing*


 I felt "led" to this book.  I wasn't looking for anything like this, I just "happened" across it.  It's a blessing and it has results to back up the claims, too.



MonaRae said:


> Oh I hope I get my book 2morrow! I'm having it delivered to my job.


 Girl, you won't get any work done once that book gets in your hands, you may have to take an early day bcs you will not be able to put it down.  It's soooo much information!  The book is 432 pages!!!   Small print, no less.


----------



## MonaRae

Ladies I know I mention this yesterday but my breakage is getting less and less by the day so bare with me as I tell ya again!

Many days and nights have I prayed _begging _not asking the Lord for help with my hair.  I reminded HIM how a woman hair is her glory (_as if HE didn't know_) and told HIM mines was not!  Then when I really thought about it ladies, the day before Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll posted about the egg drink I prayed hard for an answer and I believe I finally got it. 

You really don't understand when I mentioned how bad my breakage WAS!  All I had to do was touch my hair and it came out.  And today I can run my hand thru it and even give a good tug and nothing!  maybe one strand but for the most part nothing!

May God richly bless you Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll!!!!!


----------



## applebananas

...............


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> Ladies I know I mention this yesterday but my breakage is getting less and less by the day so bare with me as I tell ya again!
> 
> Many days and nights have I prayed _begging _not asking the Lord for help with my hair. I reminded HIM how a woman hair is her glory (_as if HE didn't know_) and told HIM mines was not! Then when I really thought about it ladies, the day before Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll posted about the egg drink I prayed hard for an answer and I believe I finally got it.
> 
> You really don't understand when I mentioned how bad my breakage WAS! All I had to do was touch my hair and it came out. And today I can run my hand thru it and even give a good tug and nothing! maybe one strand but for the most part nothing!
> 
> May God richly bless you Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll!!!!!


 *I am so blessed by your post, MonaRae, I really was only doing what The Lord told me to, so I knew there was someone who would benefit from this, I am so glad you shared this testimony, and it has meant the world to me!*


----------



## Duchesse

I have a quick question.. Are we all using organic eggs only? I have one egg left in my dozen, but this last carton cost me 6$! That's a lot for some eggs, when the regular type is 2$. I do feel safer ingesting the organic eggs though, I just wanted to know what everyone else was using. If I have to, I'll stop being cheap and stay organic. Thanx!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Duchesse said:


> I have a quick question.. Are we all using organic eggs only? I have one egg left in my dozen, but this last carton cost me 6$! That's a lot for some eggs, when the regular type is 2$. I do feel safer ingesting the organic eggs though, I just wanted to know what everyone else was using. If I have to, I'll stop being cheap and stay organic. Thanx!


i'm not using organic eggs, just plain old grade aa, large...more power to ya with the organic...i don't feel the need to get organic, but if this makes you more comfortable try to stick with it, Thank God I have had no problems with regular eggs, even the last time, those were totally suitable for me to use, i think someone is using powdered eggs, have you considered those?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

how's it going m'ladies?  i had an awesome week~


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

"~Here's to long, lush waistlength hair, Cheers!~ "*Br*nze gulps down her cocktail with unabashed delight*


----------



## PuffyBrown

You're too funny.
I know that I wont see any changes in my hair for a few more weeks, I can already see more improvement in my muscles. I have been on a health kick for like forever. I had forgotten about the incredible, edible egg. I couldn't flex my arm musles last week. Today I noticed they were a little perkier than they were last week. I am so happy about that. I was starting to think that my body had started its "southern" adventure. There may be hope after all.
I had my bevg. already. I just purchased my first real batch of powdered eggs http://store.honeyvillegrain.com/  shipping only $4.50. 
Bon Apetite'



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> "~Here's to long, lush waistlength hair, Cheers!~ "*Br*nze gulps down her cocktail with unabashed delight*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

_I'll drink to that!_



PuffyBrown said:


> You're too funny.
> I know that I wont see any changes in my hair for a few more weeks, I can already see more improvement in my muscles. I have been on a health kick for like forever. I had forgotten about the incredible, edible egg. I couldn't flex my arm musles last week. Today I noticed they were a little perkier than they were last week. I am so happy about that. I was starting to think that my body had started its "southern" adventure. There may be hope after all.
> I had my bevg. already. I just purchased my first real batch of powdered eggs http://store.honeyvillegrain.com/ shipping only $4.50.
> Bon Apetite'


----------



## MonaRae

Going strong here!  This is week 2 for me!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I am not on this challenge but I have added wheat germ and a brewers yeast blend to my daily shakes / supplements due to some of the info I found here.   I just as the post about powdered eggs, that's something to consider as well. 

I am drinking power shakes for fitness and weight loss purposes. I know my hair is benefiting from the extra protein alone.  

This thread has become huge!! I'm going to have to read through it soon.

Best of luck ot everyone on the challenge


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> Going strong here! This is week 2 for me!


 ~go Mona, with your bad self, go Mona with your bad self~



AtlantaJJ said:


> I am not on this challenge but I have added wheat germ and a brewers yeast blend to my daily shakes / supplements due to some of the info I found here. I just as the post about powdered eggs, that's something to consider as well.
> 
> I am drinking power shakes for fitness and weight loss purposes. I know my hair is benefiting from the extra protein alone.
> 
> This thread has become huge!! I'm going to have to read through it soon.
> 
> Best of luck ot everyone on the challenge


~Thanks, atlantajj, many of us are seeing noticeable differences already, like i noticed my skin is really bright and glowing(i look younger, more youthful, I was looking a little tired before - like i hadn't gotten enough rest)..i had a few breakouts but it looks as though i've had a facial, others have reported less shedding and breakage, more energy - i, too, can attest to that, and _great_ digestive functioning (how else can i put that and be polite ) ~ you may find some interesting new comments and tweaks that may be helpful to your regimen....


----------



## shyekiera

question:

do u see a difference in your new  growth, or all of your hair?
i just seems strange to me that it would help the old hair at all...

i have noticed a HUGE difference in my energy
i am not doing this everyday, about every other day.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ~go Mona, with your bad self, go Mona with your bad self~
> 
> ~Thanks, atlantajj, many of us are seeing noticeable differences already, like i noticed my skin is really bright and glowing(i look younger, more youthful, I was looking a little tired before - like i hadn't gotten enough rest)..i had a few breakouts but it looks as though i've had a facial, others have reported less shedding and breakage, more energy - i, too, can attest to that, and _great_ digestive functioning (how else can i put that and be polite ) ~ you may find some interesting new comments and tweaks that may be helpful to your regimen....


That's so awesome! The most exciting thing I have done is to use flax seeds and flax oil daily, my breakouts have been cut down to just a couple per month from almost chronic acne!! I am so happy about that. I totally know what you mean about the glowing and the energy levels also.  

I am at work now erplexed but as soon as I get some down time I will read through here and I should join because I really am doing a very simular thing that you laides are doing here. This is really powerful because those morning shakes have changed my life!!

ETA: I realized I did not use my coffee pot once last week! That's incredible!


----------



## girlcherokee

> do u see a difference in your new growth, or all of your hair?
> i just seems strange to me that it would help the old hair at all...
> 
> i have noticed a HUGE difference in my energy
> i am not doing this everyday, about every other day.


 

i have always seen a difference in all of my hair. not sure why, or what the science is but my hair after a few weeks tends to be stronger and shinier. it was my magic pill when i didnt know anything about good hair care. my new growth would grow more vigorously and my old hair just seemed stronger and shinier. now.... if that does not sound believable - take an anti biotic and notice the effect on your old hair. dull? brittle? that has been my experience which is why i try to avoid taking anti biotic like the plague. didnt like the effect on my hair. so honestly i am not sure i believe that your hair(previously grown) cannot be effected by what you are doing inside because it just has not been my experience. but ofcourse that is just myu humble opinion/experience.


----------



## vestaluv1

Just to let you know, I voted for 'Br*nze, You've gone too far. No way!' 

I don't even like cooked eggs, let alone RAW eggs .

I would / do use raw eggs on my hair though!  Great for shine and elasticity


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

AtlantaJJ said:


> That's so awesome! The most exciting thing I have done is to use flax seeds and flax oil daily, my breakouts have been cut down to just a couple per month from almost chronic acne!! I am so happy about that. I totally know what you mean about the glowing and the energy levels also.
> 
> I am at work now erplexed but as soon as I get some down time I will read through here and I should join because I really am doing a very simular thing that you laides are doing here. This is really powerful because those morning shakes have changed my life!!
> 
> ETA: I realized I did not use my coffee pot once last week! That's incredible!


 
you are the second person to mention going without coffee...i also went without coffee 3 days out of last week...coincidence?  I think not.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

vestaluv1 said:


> Just to let you know, I voted for 'Br*nze, You've gone too far. No way!'  LOL!  That's exactly why I included that in the choices, I knew that's what many had in their minds...
> 
> I don't even like cooked eggs, let alone RAW eggs .  Try powdered eggs, maybe that could work, hmm, that's a thought.
> 
> I would / do use raw eggs on my hair though! Great for shine and elasticity


 My cousin swears by this.  She loves mayonaisse and says that it is a miracle in a bottle!  I have yet to try it.  I was supposed to do this today, though...so maybe i will....but i just washed and dried, so maybe in a few days...


----------



## shyekiera

Cherokia-Rose said:


> i have always seen a difference in all of my hair. not sure why, or what the science is but my hair after a few weeks tends to be stronger and shinier. it was my magic pill when i didnt know anything about good hair care. my new growth would grow more vigorously and my old hair just seemed stronger and shinier. now.... if that does not sound believable - take an anti biotic and notice the effect on your old hair. dull? brittle? that has been my experience which is why i try to avoid taking anti biotic like the plague. didnt like the effect on my hair. so honestly i am not sure i believe that your hair(previously grown) cannot be effected by what you are doing inside because it just has not been my experience. but ofcourse that is just myu humble opinion/experience.


 

cool...not doubting you at all... like i said, i am doing this too!!! 
just have heard in the padt that old hair is dead, and can't be repaired


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

shyekiera said:


> cool...not doubting you at all... like i said, i am doing this too!!!
> just have heard in the padt that old hair is dead, and can't be repaired


 
we appreciate your questions, shyekiera, we are all learning, here...and none of us are claiming to be scientists, so, it is something valid to think about....thanks!  It works, we are all just not sure how...


----------



## shyekiera

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> My cousin swears by this. She loves mayonaisse and says that it is a miracle in a bottle! I have yet to try it. I was supposed to do this today, though...so maybe i will....but i just washed and dried, so maybe in a few days...


 

 i recently started using mayo on my hair...great conditioner...leaves my naps soft and more managable.


----------



## luckiestdestiny

i love this idea, but thinking on it, I think I can only go with the cooked egg version. I've been on the whole ovo vegetarian thing so I think I'll eat eggs (allowed on ovo vegetarian) in the morning, and veggies all day. That should really up my hair growth anyways. I'm going to start doing yoga 3-4 times a week for exercise purposes too. I think that should really up it.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Br*nze, your post was a GODSEND. I am going through some trials in relation to my hair's density. I have been working on a game plan to get me back on track, and it meant cutting out most salts, sugars, animal protein, and animal fats. I still plan to stick with that plan, but this concoction is going to HELP me. How do I know? I used to take something like this years ago and my hair was much healthier. Also, there is a slightly similar concoction used by Jamaicans and it works. I'm using your concoction now (today was my first day) and I am excited. I plan to keep doing this for the rest of my *life*. 

I used Soy Milk (vanilla), 1 cage free egg, lots of wheat germ, wheat germ oil, and 1 teaspoon of vanilla. It was YUMMY. Thank you


----------



## SilverSurfer

I had this again today. I am doing it about once a week because I still have to build my mind to swallow the drink. It doesn't taste bad at all, it's just mental for me. Well I hope I can still get some positive results from doing this once a week. My goal is to get up to 3 times a week though.


----------



## shyekiera

ChiChiStar said:


> I had this again today. I am doing it about once a week because I still have to build my mind to swallow the drink. It doesn't taste bad at all, it's just mental for me. Well I hope I can still get some positive results from doing this once a week. My goal is to get up to 3 times a week though.


 

i know what u mean about the 'mental challenge'.  i swear i can smell the egg as i swallow!


----------



## PuffyBrown

shyekiera said:


> question:
> 
> do u see a difference in your new growth, or all of your hair?
> i just seems strange to me that it would help the old hair at all...
> 
> i have noticed a HUGE difference in my energy
> i am not doing this everyday, about every other day.


 

ITA on that! I am so energetic and am really bursting for things to do. I feel more vibrant and stronger.


----------



## lwilliams1922

Cherokia-Rose said:


> hey bronzed,
> do you see a challenge coming on?  maybe a raw egg for 90 days(or you pick the # of days).  if so, i am in.




You know, I haven't eaten eggs in about 15 years.  I just cant eat them.
Dont like the taste and they upset my stomach if I eat them plain.

Now you ladies have me ready to try and swallow a whole egg.
My BC has me watching my growth like i'm waiting for it to boil.


I do know I could use more protien.  I've been anemic or close to it for the last 15 years or so.


----------



## suburbanbushbabe

I'm glad I read this post. I used to drink whey protein shakes with fresh/frozen fruit and soymilk, and that's a lot of protein. I may try this again


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

shyekiera said:


> i recently started using mayo on my hair...great conditioner...leaves my naps soft and more managable.


 i just did this today, i left it in for about 6 hours...so far so good, i'll see how it goes when it's dry...it's in a wet bun...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

SweetNic_JA said:


> Br*nze, your post was a GODSEND. *Well, **He led me to do it!* I am going through some trials in relation to my hair's density. *Me too*. I have been working on a game plan to get me back on track, and it meant cutting out most salts, sugars, animal protein, and animal fats. I still plan to stick with that plan, but this concoction is going to HELP me. How do I know? I used to take something like this years ago and my hair was much healthier. Also, there is a slightly similar concoction used by Jamaicans and it works. I'm using your concoction now (today was my first day) and I am excited. I plan to keep doing this for the rest of my *life*. *yaaa! *Br*nze claps excitedly and does a little jig**
> 
> I used Soy Milk (vanilla), 1 cage free egg, lots of wheat germ, wheat germ oil, and 1 teaspoon of vanilla. It was YUMMY. Thank you


 You are welcome, luv~



ChiChiStar said:


> I had this again today. I am doing it about once a week because I still have to build my mind to swallow the drink. It doesn't taste bad at all, it's just mental for me. Well I hope I can still get some positive results from doing this once a week. My goal is to get up to 3 times a week though.


Girl, tell your mind that you are taking one for the team, the hairy team, that is!  You can do this!  This week, you will have taken that cocktail no less than 3 times, bet!



PuffyBrown said:


> ITA on that! I am so energetic and am really bursting for things to do. I feel more vibrant and stronger.


Me too, I feel my old body comin' back, I was fierce, thus the name....



luckiestdestiny said:


> i love this idea, but thinking on it, I think I can only go with the cooked egg version. I've been on the whole ovo vegetarian thing so I think I'll eat eggs (allowed on ovo vegetarian) in the morning, and veggies all day. That should really up my hair growth anyways. I'm going to start doing yoga 3-4 times a week for exercise purposes too. I think that should really up it.


Luckiestdestiny, you and the other exercising divas may just motivate me to get myself movin' sooner rather than later, i know i'll reap the rewards on soo many levels..pray for me, y'all.  I really need to get in better shape.  *Br*nze begins to dust off "walk away the pounds"*  ~Don't laugh, it's a start!~  LOL!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

suburbanbushbabe said:


> I'm glad I read this post. I used to drink whey protein shakes with fresh/frozen fruit and soymilk, and that's a lot of protein. I may try this again


 i'm glad you read this post, too, suburbanbushbabe, i luv whey protein, i'll have to get some this week...it's sooo much better than soy.  thanks for the reminder...let us know how your shake works for you, okay?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

has anyone tried drinking horsetail tea for growth?  i bumped the thread last night, but not many responded...supergirl has a similar post about a tea that has horsetail as one of its ingredients....


----------



## girlcherokee

shyekiera said:


> cool...not doubting you at all... like i said, i am doing this too!!!
> just have heard in the padt that old hair is dead, and can't be repaired


shyekiera,
i've always learned the same thing, so i totally understand where you are coming from, but the first thing that really got me to thinking about that is antibiotics.  when you take those they effect ALL of your hair in a bad way. i hope i didnt come accross the wrong way.   i totally didnt mind you asking.


----------



## LilBrownied

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> has anyone tried drinking horsetail tea for growth? i bumped the thread last night, but not many responded...supergirl has a similar post about a tea that has horsetail as one of its ingredients....


 

I believe horsetail has trace amounts of nicotine in it, which is why I wouldn't drink it as a tea.

Though, I did try drinking nettle tea for hair growth, which I learned is close to horsetail through the MoeGro challenge. Nettle tea made me  feel a little weird. My heart felt heavier and beat a little faster.  BUT my scalp did tingle and that was good! I don't know how effective it would be for long term growth.


----------



## shyekiera

Cherokia-Rose said:


> shyekiera,
> i've always learned the same thing, so i totally understand where you are coming from, but the first thing that really got me to thinking about that is antibiotics. when you take those they effect ALL of your hair in a bad way. i hope i didnt come accross the wrong way. i totally didnt mind you asking.


 

no harm done...like i said...i am learning a lot from this forum....
never meant to make it seem like i was doubting anyone(sorry if i did) but just stating what i had learned in the past.

i don't know if i should notice a difference without any products on my hair(i have only been using coconut oil)

but i can say breakage has been minimal


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Br*nze,

I just realized I bought the wrong ingredients for my cocktail. The healthfood store only had toasted Wheat germ  - not *raw*, and the wheat germ oil doesn't say whether or not it's  raw. Any suggestions on where to get the raw kind?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Cherokia-Rose said:


> shyekiera,
> i've always learned the same thing, so i totally understand where you are coming from, but the first thing that really got me to thinking about that is antibiotics. when you take those they effect ALL of your hair in a bad way. i hope i didnt come accross the wrong way. i totally didnt mind you asking.


 you guys are so nice and polite...



shyekiera said:


> no harm done...like i said...i am learning a lot from this forum....
> never meant to make it seem like i was doubting anyone(sorry if i did) but just stating what i had learned in the past.  i can feel the love and genuine care not to hurt anyone's feelings, this is great....
> 
> i don't know if i should notice a difference without any products on my hair(i have only been using coconut oil)
> 
> but i can say breakage has been minimal


 


SweetNic_JA said:


> Br*nze,
> 
> I just realized I bought the wrong ingredients for my cocktail. The healthfood store only had toasted Wheat germ - not *raw*, and the wheat germ oil doesn't say whether or not it's raw. Any suggestions on where to get the raw kind?


 I, too have toasted wheat germ.  I couldn't find raw (it's not as good, anyway), but I need to get it.  It's been a hard find...i guess it's to whole foods we'll be going...or any store that sells natural or organic foods en masse.  Walmart used to carry it, but they don't anymore, at least the one i frequent.


----------



## ladyofvirtue

I get my raw wheat germ and raw wheat germ oil from Whole Foods.  The oil is just about always sold out, so I ordered it by the case (6 bottles for a litter over $100.00-you get a 10% discount).


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Thanks to you both. I'll stop by Trader Joe's today. Hopefully they'll have it. I plan to mix my toasted Wheat Germ with the raw one.

This feels so odd, but I'm craving another glass of that stuff. My body must really like it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Next time, try Vitamin Shoppe for Wheat Germ Oil, they carry Viobin, 32oz for $14, talk about a deal, I spend $15 on 8 oz Spectrum Brand at HEB Plus...Whole Foods has been out of stock of WGO from Spectrum for months...


----------



## kweenameena

I can't believe I'm actually considering downing a raw egg tonite for hair. Welp...my husband already thinks I'm crazy...I guess adding a raw egg to the mix won't make it worse.


----------



## ycj

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I found this book, "The Natural Way to Super Beauty," at a fleamarket, and was hooked. I had to get it, it sums me up in sooo many ways. It was all of 50 cents. As some of you may know, I am healed of alopecia and on the path to regain 7 times what the devil stole from me. Literally. Anyway, this book was written in the 70s and was way ahead of its time. The author gives information regarding natural remedies for skin, hair, weight, etc, - the benefits of sulfur, protein, ph balancing, you name it. She refers to a recipe for regrowing thick, lush hair. I have enclosed it below.
> 
> This recipe comes from the book, "How I Stopped Growing Bald and Started Growing Hair," I tried this drink for about two months 4 years ago. I happened upon an old photo and I thought, "Man my hair looked gorgeous! So long, lushfully thick, full and shiny! What was I doing then?" Then I remembered it was the time when I was drinking this shake daily. You know how sometimes you can't see the forest for the trees? Well, I think that sums up how I could not see how gorgeous my own hair was for always looking at someone else's. I'd get compliments daily and just roll my eyes, like, do you see these split endz? Lesson learned ~ to appreciate what God blessed you with...
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd share it, because it is also helpful in those dealing with hairloss. That's what led me to find LHCF, so I give this back to you with love.
> 
> I pray that you guys find much benefit from it and it rejuvenates, replenishes and restores your follicles and blesses you from the top of your head to the very soles of your feet!
> 
> Hair Cocktail Ingredients:
> 3/4 glass of whole milk (I used SilkSoy Vanilla)
> 1 raw egg
> 1 tblspn raw wheat germ oil
> 2 tblspns raw wheat germ
> for flavor, you may add a piece of fruit in season
> 
> blend at low speed for thirty to sixty seconds. drink this blended mixture promptly. this drink should serve as your complete breakfast. do not eat or drink anything else for two hours after drinking this mixture. keep all ingredients refrigerated until use. once you notice the changes in your hair you may cut down on the daily intake of the hair cocktail and take it only twice a week. ofcourse, since it is a healthful drink, you may prefer to continue taking it indefinitely.
> 
> Believe it or not, the drink was not so bad. Even the raw egg bit . It really just tasted like a protein shake. I felt energized after taking it and I think I buffed up and slimmed down. So there you have it. I will start this new regimen on Monday, October 5th.
> 
> Be Blessed, I am!
> ~*Br*nze*~


I just wanted to say thank you so much for sharing about this book!  It is very informative and educational at the same time.  I purchased it from Amazon and could not stop reading it. I am going to incorporate the drink into my regime. Except I will have to find some kind of substitute for the milk.  I am very lactose intolerant and am afraid of the affects. Just wanted to give you my sincere thanks and will let you know after about 2 months of drinking everyday my results.


----------



## MonaRae

Ok, I got my book today but it is filthy!  I mean just plain filthy!  I am gonna return it and get another!  I can’t even bare to even touch it. Yuck!

After calming down I look thru the book and I can't bare to part with it now.  There is just too much information!  I will hold on to it and see if I can find a better copy.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

kweenameena said:


> I can't believe I'm actually considering downing a raw egg tonite for hair. Welp...my husband already thinks I'm crazy...I guess adding a raw egg to the mix won't make it worse.


  Girl, he won't think you're crazy when you have hair to your butt!  He'll just think you're drop dead gorgeous!  LOL!



ycj said:


> I just wanted to say thank you so much for sharing about this book! It is very informative and educational at the same time. I purchased it from Amazon and could not stop reading it. I am going to incorporate the drink into my regime. Except I will have to find some kind of substitute for the milk. I am very lactose intolerant and am afraid of the affects. Just wanted to give you my sincere thanks and will let you know after about 2 months of drinking everyday my results.


 YCJ, you are more than welcome, I know the book is a real page turner, that's if you can get a clean one...note below .... ewww!



MonaRae said:


> Ok, I got my book today but it is filthy! I mean just plain filthy! I am gonna return it and get another! I can’t even bare to even touch it. Yuck!


 I'm sorry, MonaRae, even mine was clean and it was in a dusty old resale store "ka-chew" ...i swear I sneezed my way out of there, but man was I overjoyed with my 50 cent purchase!  What a deal, I mean, steal!


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Which book are you all buying? Br*nze recommended two, no? 


How I Stopped Growing Bald and Started Growing Hair
The Natural Way to Super Beauty

ETA: I just purchased #2 for $0.01 + shipping


----------



## MonaRae

I got The Natural Way to Super Beauty!  Mines looked like it has dust on it from 1883!  I cleaned it up a bit and when I get home I will spray it down with lysol and buy a book cover!!!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

SweetNic_JA said:


> Which book are you all buying? Br*nze recommended two, no? I did pitch both books, but I only have The Natural Way...I didn't even get the other one, but that's a good thought...
> How I Stopped Growing Bald and Started Growing Hair
> 
> The Natural Way to Super Beauty
> ETA: I just purchased #2 for $0.01 + shipping


 

hmm, let me google it to see what i find...


----------



## ycj

Xavier said:


> I tried this last night. I think it is a mind over matter thing because I thought the drink was pretty good.
> 
> I didn't put the wheat germ in my drink. I took 1/2 tablespoon full of the wheat germ and followed it with the egg drink.
> 
> I used 1 med. raw organic egg and VERY Vanilla Soy Milk(sorry I didn't measure but there was more milk in the cup than egg, definitely less than 8oz). The thickness of the soy milk and the sweetness blended really well with the egg. I used a fork and "beat" the egg for about a minute then added the milk and mixed it together. I drank it with no problem. There was no weird smell or taste. I felt fine after. I am going to try it for 30 days to determine if it has a noticable effect on my hair.


I have a question, I definately would like to try this for 2 months but is the Soy milk good for people who is lactose intolerant? That's me, I love milk but can't tolerate it!


----------



## Duchesse

I am loving this drink! Earlier at work I was like "I can't wait to get home so I can drink me some egg" lol.  I was seriously craving it.I'm really enjoying it with vanilla soymilk, vanilla whey powder, and a hunk of frozen fruit..it's very tasty with pineaplle. 

I'm lactose intolerant, and soy is fine with me..

I haven't noticed any hair changes yet, but my nails are growing quick, and my skin feels nicer somehow. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ycj said:


> I have a question, I definately would like to try this for 2 months but is the Soy milk good for people who is lactose intolerant? That's me, I love milk but can't tolerate it!


 most definitely, it is great for lactose intolerants...so you're good to go.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

lwilliams1922 said:


> You know, I haven't eaten eggs in about 15 years. I just cant eat them.
> Dont like the taste and they upset my stomach if I eat them plain.
> 
> Now you ladies have me ready to try and swallow a whole egg.the things we'll do for hair, that we won't even do for money...LOL!
> My BC has me watching my growth like i'm waiting for it to boil.  oooh, i feel ya on that, sheesh...but i'm waiting on thickness...like, thicken, already, darnit~
> 
> 
> I do know I could use more protien. I've been anemic or close to it for the last 15 years or so.


 


Duchesse said:


> I am loving this drink! Earlier at work I was like "I can't wait to get home so I can drink me some egg" lol.  i wake up looking for my drink, that is sooo not like me, i'm not a breakfast person, but i look forward to this...cra-zee  I was seriously craving it.I'm really enjoying it with vanilla soymilk, vanilla whey powder, and a hunk of frozen fruit..it's very tasty with pineaplle.
> 
> I'm lactose intolerant, and soy is fine with me..
> 
> I haven't noticed any hair changes yet, but my nails are growing quick, and my skin feels nicer somehow. Anyone else notice this?


check out the earlier posts, we are all feeling/seeing some major results, thats for sure...


----------



## ycj

BUTTERNUTBABY said:


> THAT BOOK WENT UP TO 62.00 AND I STILL WANT IT!!!!!! I BEEN AWAY ABOUT A WEEK , WHEN I SHOULD HAVE BEEN HERE ON THIS BOARD. TRYING TO FIND THIS BOOK.


Butternutbaby, I just purchased my book on amazon and it only cost me 4.00 used. Check there first before paying that outrageous price of $62.00 Please!


----------



## PuffyBrown

I do. My skin, and not just my face but everywhere has a younger appearance. That is the vitamin E from the wheat germ. Helps slows down skin from aging and wrinkling. I am throwing in a tsp of flaxseed oil in mine as well.



Duchesse said:


> I am loving this drink! Earlier at work I was like "I can't wait to get home so I can drink me some egg" lol. I was seriously craving it.I'm really enjoying it with vanilla soymilk, vanilla whey powder, and a hunk of frozen fruit..it's very tasty with pineaplle.
> 
> I'm lactose intolerant, and soy is fine with me..
> 
> I haven't noticed any hair changes yet, but my nails are growing quick, and my skin feels nicer somehow. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Paradox

well....I did buy some whey protein today.
I really need to start eating eggs, mine will be cooked though.


----------



## shyekiera

SweetNic_JA said:


> Br*nze,
> 
> I just realized I bought the wrong ingredients for my cocktail. The healthfood store only had toasted Wheat germ - not *raw*, and the wheat germ oil doesn't say whether or not it's raw. Any suggestions on where to get the raw kind?


 

dang, now i'm wondering if i have the 'raw' form....


also, i read in an earlier post that someone whipped the egg before adding the milk. i read someone on the internet, that if u whip the egg without the milk, the egg loses enzymes and some nutritional value....don't know if this is true, but i wouldn't want us all swallowing raw egg for nothing


----------



## shyekiera

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> i just did this today, i left it in for about 6 hours...so far so good, i'll see how it goes when it's dry...it's in a wet bun...


 

how did this work out for u?


----------



## shyekiera

MonaRae said:


> I got The Natural Way to Super Beauty! Mines looked like it has dust on it from 1883! I cleaned it up a bit and when I get home I will spray it down with lysol and buy a book cover!!!!!


 

i can't wait til i get mine...

question:
do u actually need wheat germ and wheat germ oil?  what is the difference in the two?  i have only been using wheat germ.


----------



## MonaRae

shyekiera said:


> dang, now i'm wondering if i have the 'raw' form....
> 
> 
> also, i read in an earlier post that someone whipped the egg before adding the milk. i read someone on the internet, that if u whip the egg without the milk, the egg loses enzymes and some nutritional value....don't know if this is true, but i wouldn't want us all swallowing raw egg for nothing


 
In the book she advises that you blend all the ingredients and drink immediately.  So maybe there is some truth to it.


shyekiera said:


> i can't wait til i get mine...
> 
> 
> question:
> 
> do u actually need wheat germ and wheat germ oil? what is the difference in the two? i have only been using wheat germ.




I've been drinking it without the wheat germ but starting 2morrow I will drink it as prescribed in the book with the exception on the milk.  These days I'm using Almond milk.  I cow's milk is not my friend.


----------



## ycj

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I found this book, "The Natural Way to Super Beauty," at a fleamarket, and was hooked.  I had to get it, it sums me up in sooo many ways.  It was all of 50 cents.  As some of you may know, I am healed of alopecia and on the path to regain 7 times what the devil stole from me.  Literally.  Anyway, this book was written in the 70s and was way ahead of its time.  The author gives information regarding natural remedies for skin, hair, weight, etc, - the benefits of sulfur, protein, ph balancing, you name it.  She refers to a recipe for regrowing thick, lush hair.  I have enclosed it below.
> 
> This recipe comes from the book, "How I Stopped Growing Bald and Started Growing Hair,"  I tried this drink for about two months 4 years ago.  I happened upon an old photo and I thought, "Man my hair looked gorgeous!  So long, lushfully thick, full and shiny!  What was I doing then?"  Then I remembered it was the time when I was drinking this shake daily.  You know how sometimes you can't see the forest for the trees?  Well, I think that sums up how I could not see how gorgeous my own hair was for always looking at someone else's.  I'd get compliments daily and just roll my eyes, like, do you see these split endz?  Lesson learned ~ to appreciate what God blessed you with...
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd share it, because it is also helpful in those dealing with hairloss.  That's what led me to find LHCF, so I give this back to you with love.
> 
> I pray that you guys find much benefit from it and it rejuvenates, replenishes and restores your follicles and blesses you from the top of your head to the very soles of your feet!
> 
> Hair Cocktail Ingredients:
> 3/4 glass of whole milk (I used SilkSoy Vanilla)
> 1 raw egg
> 1 tblspn raw wheat germ oil
> 2 tblspns raw wheat germ
> for flavor, you may add a piece of fruit in season
> 
> blend at low speed for thirty to sixty seconds.  drink this blended mixture promptly.  this drink should serve as your complete breakfast.  do not eat or drink anything else for two hours after drinking this mixture.  keep all ingredients refrigerated until use.  once you notice the changes in your hair you may cut down on the daily intake of the hair cocktail and take it only twice a week.  ofcourse, since it is a healthful drink, you may prefer to continue taking it indefinitely.
> 
> Believe it or not, the drink was not so bad.  Even the raw egg bit .  It really just tasted like a protein shake.  I felt energized after taking it and I think I buffed up and slimmed down.  So there you have it.  I will start this new regimen on Monday, October 5th.
> 
> Be Blessed, I am!
> ~*Br*nze*~


Br*nzeb, Are u going to officially start this challenge so we all can submit our names and say give it 4-6 months to post progress pics? Come on girl this is your baby!!!!! 
I am definately in


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

shyekiera said:


> how did this work out for u?


 

the mayo  worked well in my hair, i haven't styled it, but it feels pretty good with a hint of shine, i'll definitely do this again.

i just bought "How I stopped growing bald and regrowing hair" by dale alexander, it was $2 + 4 in shipping..not bad...i can't wait to get it, i can't wait to get it....go to amazon before there aren't any more....run...!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

okay,will do...


----------



## lwilliams1922

shyekiera said:


> dang, now i'm wondering if i have the 'raw' form....
> 
> 
> also, i read in an earlier post that someone whipped the egg before adding the milk. i read someone on the internet, that if u whip the egg without the milk, the egg loses enzymes and some nutritional value....don't know if this is true, but i wouldn't want us all swallowing raw egg for nothing





hmmm...
I've been wondering this as well.

I downed the first egg about an hr ago ( I stared at it for over an hour before I got the nerve to crack it!).  Then I poured off the egg white.
I have to take this (mentally) slowly.  I really hope my hair grows like crazy for me to end a 20 year avoidance of eggs.

I thought I read that it should be left in tact but I didn't want to risk not being able to get it down.

I didn't have a chance to get the wheat germ yet or the vanilla soy milk.  I do have coconut milk but I didn't hear anyone mention using coconut milk?

How many people are downing the egg leaving the yolk intact?
how many are blending it?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

lwilliams1922 said:


> hmmm...
> I've been wondering this as well.
> 
> I downed the first egg about an hr ago ( I stared at it for over an hour before I got the nerve to crack it!). Then I poured off the egg white.
> I have to take this (mentally) slowly. I really hope my hair grows like crazy for me to end a 20 year avoidance of eggs.
> 
> I thought I read that it should be left in tact but I didn't want to risk not being able to get it down.
> 
> I didn't have a chance to get the wheat germ yet or the vanilla soy milk. I do have coconut milk but I didn't hear anyone mention using coconut milk?
> 
> How many people are downing the egg leaving the yolk intact?
> 
> Lwilliams, you win for having the courage and gusto to down that egg.  Go girl, this one's for you!  *Yeaaa*
> 
> I am blending my egg, okay, taking that thing in one gulp is too much.  Even for me.  I throw it all in the mixer, and i leave the yolk in there too.  The whole egg is blended, you don't even recognize it.  I'm proud of you, gal~
> how many are blending it?


 
i am, that's for sure...some have those shake cups and are just shakin' em up.  i used to blend with a handheld mixer..but the blender is sooo much better!


----------



## MonaRae

Today for the first time I had the prescribed Egg Drink of Milk (I used almond milk), Wheat Germ Oil, Wheat Germ and Raw Egg.  I have to admit I was scare to drink it but much to my surprise it was very tasty.  I also added fruit preserves and lecithin.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

shyekiera said:


> i can't wait til i get mine...
> 
> question:
> do u actually need wheat germ and wheat germ oil?  what is the difference in the two?  i have only been using wheat germ.



The wheat germ oil is packed with Vitamin E. The wheat germ is packed with protein, fiber and some vitamin E. There are other differences as well.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

i downed my cocktail today as well, i'd like to do them twice daily, but haven't gotten around to it...how's everyone?  still going strong?


----------



## SweetNic_JA

I don't want to denature your recipe too much, but I am thinking of adding these two ingredients.

*Molasses*: molasses is nature's richest source of organic iron and copper, which work together to build 'strong blood', especially the iron dependent protein hemoglobin; 2 tbsp in a glass of warm water, twice daily.

*Lecithin*: builds strong blood plasma and dissolves sticky deposits in arteries, thereby enhancing blood's capacity to assimilate and transport oxygen and nutrients; liquid lecithin from soy beans is best; raw egg yolks is another rich source.


----------



## ladyofvirtue

Hey Br*nze,


So far, so good.

Here's my recipe: 8 0z. plain organic soy milk
1 Tbs. wheat germ oil
1 Tbs. raw wheat germ
1 scoop Jay Robb Whey Protein
1 raw cocoa

I'm working up to using the raw egg, hence, the whey protein.

The Lord Jesus has heard and answered my prayer by granting me long, thick, and flowing hair.

This is for you, >>>:rosebud:<<<


----------



## MonaRae

Oh my, my, my!  Molasses is very good for the iron and as I am now reading in the book how wonderful lecithin is for your hair b/c it contains 2 of the B vitamins that are most vital to beautiful hair!  I bought some the other day and started adding it to my drink and I am so glad I did after reading what I read today.  

Lecithin will also help with weight loss so you get 2 for 1 with it.  I start taking the Lecithin Saturday and everything I eat makes me full and I’m meaning Thanksgiving full!  

This book is a Godsend Ladies!  Get a copy!  You won’t be sorry!


----------



## PuffyBrown

You guys have added some really interesting information to this thread.
I agree that lecithin is a good thing. I have been taking now for about 3 months and
I do see the differences from taking it. I have also started taking n-acetyl l-cysteine. I am not taking the cysteine with the drink though. I take that one after I get off work.

I am having two shakes today. I had one for breakfast I had all the usual ingredients but I forgot to add my vanilla soy protein. The taste was just okay not bad; I want that , so I am having another. 

Puff


----------



## MonaRae

PuffyBrown have you notice any weight loss with lecithin?


----------



## lwilliams1922

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> i downed my cocktail today as well, i'd like to do them twice daily, but haven't gotten around to it...how's everyone?  still going strong?



I found the wheat germ today in the health food store.
They didn't have the oil avail.  they only had it in capsuls.
Anyone using these?

I also picked up whole organic milk
I havent had millk in years  
I also got some almond milk and rice milk (if the cow's milk doesnt work out for me).  I've never been a fan of soy milk but as you can see I'd go pretty far so grow my hair faster.

When I downed it today I found it wasnt as bad as I expected UNTIL
I got to a little slime from the egg.  The texture made me gag.  

I guess tomorrow I should bring out the mixer.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thank you so much, I receive that in Jesus' Name!  I love that!  "The Lord Jesus has answered my prayer by granting me long, thick and flowing hair..."



ladyofvirtue said:


> Hey Br*nze,
> 
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> Here's my recipe: 8 0z. plain organic soy milk
> 1 Tbs. wheat germ oil
> 1 Tbs. raw wheat germ
> 1 scoop Jay Robb Whey Protein
> 1 raw cocoa
> 
> I'm working up to using the raw egg, hence, the whey protein.
> 
> The Lord Jesus has heard and answered my prayer by granting me long, thick, and flowing hair.
> 
> This is for you, >>><<<


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> Oh my, my, my! Molasses is very good for the iron and as I am now reading in the book how wonderful lecithin is for your hair b/c it contains 2 of the B vitamins that are most vital to beautiful hair! I bought some the other day and started adding it to my drink and I am so glad I did after reading what I read today.
> 
> Lecithin will also help with weight loss so you get 2 for 1 with it. I start taking the Lecithin Saturday and everything I eat makes me full and I’m meaning Thanksgiving full! Great, I ordered Lecithin and I should get it by Thursday....waiting waiting waiting
> 
> This book is a Godsend Ladies! Get a copy! You won’t be sorry!


I ordered Dale Alexander's book, How I Stopped Growing Bald and Started Growing Hair...I can't wait to get it~~~$6 total



PuffyBrown said:


> You guys have added some really interesting information to this thread.
> I agree that lecithin is a good thing. I have been taking now for about 3 months and
> I do see the differences from taking it. I have also started taking n-acetyl l-cysteine. I am not taking the cysteine with the drink though. I take that one after I get off work.I've been taking L-Cysteine for years now, if there were only one vitamin/supplement I could take, L-Cysteine would be it ~ but it does have an o-d-o-r from the sulfur, be prepared, ladies, be prepared...
> 
> I am having two shakes today. I had one for breakfast I had all the usual ingredients but I forgot to add my vanilla soy protein. The taste was just okay not bad; I want that , so I am having another.
> 
> Puff


 


MonaRae said:


> PuffyBrown have you notice any weight loss with lecithin?


I'd like to know, too


----------



## MonaRae

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> the mayo worked well in my hair, i haven't styled it, but it feels pretty good with a hint of shine, i'll definitely do this again.
> 
> i just bought "How I stopped growing bald and regrowing hair" by dale alexander, it was $2 + 4 in shipping..not bad...i can't wait to get it, i can't wait to get it....go to amazon before there aren't any more....run...!


 

I am fighting not to get this book but I think I just lost the battle!  I gotta get it!!!!!


----------



## NYAmicas

Bump
May start drinking the eggs tomorrow morning but I think I need to purchase that book.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

NYAmicas said:


> Bump
> May start drinking the eggs tomorrow morning but I think I need to purchase that book.


 Go for it girlie, take the dive b4 you get the book...we'll be your resource until it comes in.  Now what do you need to know? 

I just ordered "How i stopped going bald..." it's supposed to come in tomorrow, i'm so excited!  I'll post some info after i get it...i'm hyped, i'm hyped~

*yawn* g'nite y'all and God Bless~


----------



## PuffyBrown

MonaRae said:


> PuffyBrown have you notice any weight loss with lecithin?


 


Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I ordered Dale Alexander's book, How I Stopped Growing Bald and Started Growing Hair...I can't wait to get it~~~$6 total
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know, too


 

I would not subject the lecithin to my weightloss but I will say that it has been very essential in my weight control. My food is processed better and my system is using my nutrients better because it is removing all of those sticky substances out of the way. I forgot tot ake it for a couple of weeks. I only remembered because I noticed that my body was acting kinda slugglish. I did not give credit to the lecithin at the time, but a few days after I started taking it again it improved, so I will definately make sure that I have lecithin in my system forever.


----------



## sowhut

I'm in! lol
I started yesterday so this was day 2 for me. I just do soymilk,organic egg and fruit blended. Its drinkable enough for me to continue. I am soooo NOT doing this for my hair. My hair is thick enough on its own (i would take some more length though) but I noticed the "other" benefits that have been reported ..and i'm hoping to get the same.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

My appetite is through the roof! Is anyone else experiencing this?

I fasted for the first time the day before I started this new regimen (Sabbath). I broke my fast with the shake - so I'm not sure if this is connected, but I cannot stop eating!


----------



## MonaRae

No!  For me I get full faster than normal and I know it’s the Lecithin.


----------



## Clazz E 2

JUMPING ON THIS CHALLENGE WAGON!!

I actually started yesterday with the "drink" Any official rules to the game? Time frame? Check in dates?

**I read about the benefits of raw eggs, and must have been crazy to not have start swallowing earlier in life... **posted for your reading pleasure!!

POST:
Eggs are probably one of the most nutritious foods that easily find space on every supermarket shelf round the world. Apart from being inexpensive, they are delicious and packed with a wealth of essential components required by the body. In fact, they act as a nutritional powerhouse and can help the body to prevent as well as get rid of different ailments. *Eating a raw egg is similar to consuming a good health tonic*, whereas having boiled eggs is equally beneficent. Many people also love to poach or scramble eggs for breakfast, which too offers a wonderful nutritional package right in your plate. Read on to know more about eggs, including its nutritional value and health benefits. **See raw egg is not your ENEMY!!!!

*Nutritional Value of Eggs *

Enumerated below is the amount of nutrients present in a medium-sized egg (without shell) 

Water - 38.8 g
Energy - 324 kJ/ 78 kcal
Protein - 6.5 g
Fat - 5.8 g
Inc saturated f.a - 1.7 g
Monounsaturated f.a - 2.3 g
Sodium - 72 mg
Potassium - 67 mg
Calcium - 29 mg
Phosphorus - 103 mg
Magnesium - 6.2 mg
Iron - 1.0 mg
Zinc - 0.7 mg
Copper - 0.04 mg
Iodine - 27 μg
Chlorine - 83 mg
Sulphur - 93 mg <<<<<GREAT HAIR, NAILS & SKIN
Selenium - 6 μg
Vitamin A - 98 μg
Vitamin D - 0.9 μ
Vitamin E - 0.57 mg
Thiamin (B1) - 0.05 mg
Riboflavin (B2) - 0.24 mg
Niacin - 0.05 mg
Vitamin B6 - 0.06 mg
Folate - 26 μg
Vitamin B12 - 1.3 μg
Biotin - 10 μg
*Health & Nutritional Benefits of Eating Eggs*

Eggs are rich source of high-quality protein and amino acids that are indispensable for a healthy body.
Due to presence of carotenoids like lutein and zeaxanthin, eggs check macular degeneration caused by ageing.
Eggs also defend and improve eyesight by preventing diseases like cataract.
Due to high vitamin D content, consuming eggs gives rise to strong and healthy bones.
Eggs are also rich sources of vitamin E that is important for combating free radicals and ensuring cell protection.
Eggs also contain phosphorus that helps in the development of healthy teeth and bones.
Iron present in eggs helps in the formation of red blood corpuscles (RBC’s) in the body.
Zinc present in eggs aids in normal functioning of the immune system.
Consuming eggs prevents different types of cancers, including breast cancer.
According to various researches, eggs facilitate weight loss and thus help to stay in shape.
Due to high sulphur content and presence of many vitamins and minerals, eating eggs helps in the promotion of healthy hair and nails.
Chlorine that forms an essential component of eggs, boosts memory power and brain functioning.
An important antioxidant called selenium is also found in eggs that curbs damages caused by unrestrained oxidation in the body, and thus prevents blood clots, strokes and heart attacks.
KNOWLEDGE=GROWING HAIR LONGGGGGGG & AND GAWGESS SKIN 


THANKS FOR STARTING THIS THREAD, NOW COME, COME, PLEASE WITH THE CHALLENGE DETAILS...

V


----------



## Chasity

I want to acheive waist length, but raw Eggs?  Good Luck, but no way for me..I can not even take a pill w/o gagging, I guess I am a wuss, LOL


----------



## SweetNic_JA

MonaRae said:


> No!  For me I get full faster than normal and I know it’s the Lecithin.



I'll monitor myself for the next couple of days. Maybe my appetite will die down - I don't mind it though. It makes me feel super energized. 

I've added Molasses to my mix but I held off on the lecithin because the egg is already a rich source. I may change my mind, though.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Br*nze, 

I have to thank you again for this thread. I was so serious when I said it was a God-send. I had prayed to God to restore my hair and bring it from this horrible, thin state. It had only been a couple of days since my prayer when I found your thread - and that's when the blessing started. 

I had gone through a course of Accutane years ago and my hair has never been the same since. I spent years trying to correct the problem - but not truly understanding the root cause. Sometimes the problem would be worse than others.As a result I ended up covering the damage rather than correcting it. Your thread opened the door, to learning what the real culprit is. Once I started researching the ingredients for the cocktail things started to fall into place. Then another member mentioned Biotin and how the raw egg's protein bind to the biotin and reduces its availability to the body. That led me to research the role biotin plays in our overall health. I learned that biotin is a key component in the full and proper functioning of our sebaceous glands - the glands that produce oils for our skin and hair. I then learned that Accutane basically turns off the sebaceous glands by essentially limiting the availability of biotin in our bodies. This leads to hair loss. *Bingo!* I have now committed to your morning cocktail, an evening dose of Biotin and I will follow-up with B-Complex to help ward off acne. I really believe I have found the key and I thank you


----------



## PuffyBrown

I know what you are talking about. I have the same feeling but it goes away with drinking a lot of water.  You have to drink a lot of water with taking the wheat germ. 




SweetNic_JA said:


> My appetite is through the roof! Is anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> I fasted for the first time the day before I started this new regimen (Sabbath). I broke my fast with the shake - so I'm not sure if this is connected, but I cannot stop eating!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> I would not subject the lecithin to my weightloss but I will say that it has been very essential in my weight control. My food is processed better and my system is using my nutrients better because it is removing all of those sticky substances out of the way. I forgot tot ake it for a couple of weeks. I only remembered because I noticed that my body was acting kinda slugglish. I did not give credit to the lecithin at the time, but a few days after I started taking it again it improved, so I will definately make sure that I have lecithin in my system forever.


 
This is good to know, i just bought liquid lecithin from VitaminShoppe and Wheat Germ Oil, so i'm hyped**


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

sowhut said:


> I'm in! lol
> I started yesterday so this was day 2 for me. I just do soymilk,organic egg and fruit blended. Its drinkable enough for me to continue. I am soooo NOT doing this for my hair. My hair is thick enough on its own (i would take some more length though) but I noticed the "other" benefits that have been reported ..and i'm hoping to get the same.


 Great. Welcome, you'll see immediate benefits, wait a few days...let us know.



SweetNic_JA said:


> My appetite is through the roof! Is anyone else experiencing this?Fer sure!  Like my stomach is growling now, my digestion is sooo much better! I love this.  I think this is how people's body is supposed to function.  I'm almost embarassed.  How have I been living?
> 
> I fasted for the first time the day before I started this new regimen (Sabbath). I broke my fast with the shake - so I'm not sure if this is connected, but I cannot stop eating!


Thank God I can stop, but it's nice to eat on command, and not just because I want to, my body is telling me that I have to.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Clazz E 2 said:


> JUMPING ON THIS CHALLENGE WAGON!!
> 
> I actually started yesterday with the "drink" Any official rules to the game? Time frame? Check in dates?
> 
> **I read about the benefits of raw eggs, and must have been crazy to not have start swallowing earlier in life... **posted for your reading pleasure!!
> 
> POST:
> Eggs are probably one of the most nutritious foods that easily find space on every supermarket shelf round the world. Apart from being inexpensive, they are delicious and packed with a wealth of essential components required by the body. In fact, they act as a nutritional powerhouse and can help the body to prevent as well as get rid of different ailments. *Eating a raw egg is similar to consuming a good health tonic*, whereas having boiled eggs is equally beneficent. Many people also love to poach or scramble eggs for breakfast, which too offers a wonderful nutritional package right in your plate. Read on to know more about eggs, including its nutritional value and health benefits. **See raw egg is not your ENEMY!!!!
> 
> *Nutritional Value of Eggs *
> 
> 
> Enumerated below is the amount of nutrients present in a medium-sized egg (without shell)
> 
> Water - 38.8 g
> Energy - 324 kJ/ 78 kcal
> Protein - 6.5 g
> Fat - 5.8 g
> Inc saturated f.a - 1.7 g
> Monounsaturated f.a - 2.3 g
> Sodium - 72 mg
> Potassium - 67 mg
> Calcium - 29 mg
> Phosphorus - 103 mg
> Magnesium - 6.2 mg
> Iron - 1.0 mg
> Zinc - 0.7 mg
> Copper - 0.04 mg
> Iodine - 27 μg
> Chlorine - 83 mg
> Sulphur - 93 mg <<<<<GREAT HAIR, NAILS & SKIN
> Selenium - 6 μg
> Vitamin A - 98 μg
> Vitamin D - 0.9 μ
> Vitamin E - 0.57 mg
> Thiamin (B1) - 0.05 mg
> Riboflavin (B2) - 0.24 mg
> Niacin - 0.05 mg
> Vitamin B6 - 0.06 mg
> Folate - 26 μg
> Vitamin B12 - 1.3 μg
> Biotin - 10 μg
> *Health & Nutritional Benefits of Eating Eggs*
> 
> Eggs are rich source of high-quality protein and amino acids that are indispensable for a healthy body.
> Due to presence of carotenoids like lutein and zeaxanthin, eggs check macular degeneration caused by ageing.
> Eggs also defend and improve eyesight by preventing diseases like cataract.
> Due to high vitamin D content, consuming eggs gives rise to strong and healthy bones.
> Eggs are also rich sources of vitamin E that is important for combating free radicals and ensuring cell protection.
> Eggs also contain phosphorus that helps in the development of healthy teeth and bones.
> Iron present in eggs helps in the formation of red blood corpuscles (RBC’s) in the body.
> Zinc present in eggs aids in normal functioning of the immune system.
> Consuming eggs prevents different types of cancers, including breast cancer.
> According to various researches, eggs facilitate weight loss and thus help to stay in shape.
> Due to high sulphur content and presence of many vitamins and minerals, eating eggs helps in the promotion of healthy hair and nails.
> Chlorine that forms an essential component of eggs, boosts memory power and brain functioning.
> An important antioxidant called selenium is also found in eggs that curbs damages caused by unrestrained oxidation in the body, and thus prevents blood clots, strokes and heart attacks.
> KNOWLEDGE=GROWING HAIR LONGGGGGGG & AND GAWGESS SKIN
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR STARTING THIS THREAD, NOW COME, COME, PLEASE WITH THE CHALLENGE DETAILS...OK, OK, I actually posted a challenge thread last night, after pouring over the details and getting it just "so", guess what?  I hit the wrong key and it erased sad: .  So back to the drawing board...just bear with us on this one, and I'll get 'er done, promise~Keep posting and Welcome "((<<<<<<<BIG HUG>>>>>>))))
> 
> V


 


Chasity said:


> I want to acheive waist length, but raw Eggs? Good Luck, but no way for me..I can not even take a pill w/o gagging, I guess I am a wuss, LOL


 Oh, Chasity, you're a big girl, now,aren't you, you're an LHCF-er, so I thought that meant you were a hard-core hair growing girl!  Join us, this cocktail is a keeper~    You can do it. Look at all the fringe benefits...*^^^see earlier posts^^^*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

SweetNic_JA said:


> Br*nze,
> 
> I have to thank you again for this thread. I was so serious when I said it was a God-send. I had prayed to God to restore my hair and bring it from this horrible, thin state. It had only been a couple of days since my prayer when I found your thread - and that's when the blessing started.
> 
> I had gone through a course of Accutane years ago and my hair has never been the same since. I spent years trying to correct the problem - but not truly understanding the root cause. Sometimes the problem would be worse than others.As a result I ended up covering the damage rather than correcting it. Your thread opened the door, to learning what the real culprit is. Once I started researching the ingredients for the cocktail things started to fall into place. Then another member mentioned Biotin and how the raw egg's protein bind to the biotin and reduces its availability to the body. That led me to research the role biotin plays in our overall health. I learned that biotin is a key component in the full and proper functioning of our sebaceous glands - the glands that produce oils for our skin and hair. I then learned that Accutane basically turns off the sebaceous glands by essentially limiting the availability of biotin in our bodies. This leads to hair loss. *Bingo!* I have now committed to your morning cocktail, an evening dose of Biotin and I will follow-up with B-Complex to help ward off acne. I really believe I have found the key and I thank you


* SweetNic_JA~  I am so touched by your words, they mean so much to me, I think this cocktail is a blessing and for those who are willing to try it they, too will reap the rewards.  I think it is especially meant for those battling hair loss.  That's a very scary and unsettling thing.  I wish that on no one.  So trust me, I value what you are saying because I've been there, I know.  This really gets deep when you treasured your hair or you've always been known to have beautiful hair, it's like you lose a part of yourself, your identity.  I think for those who never had long and thick hair, you don't know what you're missing until it's gone.  Does that makes sense?  Anyway, thanks for your blessings again, and girl, go get that hair!  God Promised, you, right? Receive The Promise~*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

g'night ladies, keep up the great progress~   God Bless You and Yours.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> g'night ladies, keep up the great progress~  God Bless You and Yours.


 
Thanks...* toots!
Love you!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Okay, still going strong.  Ran out of fruit, so threw in sugar-free chocolate syrup, .  I feel so good and LIGHT!  This is wonderful for my system.  I feel as though i've been detoxed.  Any others feel the same?  I really may up this to two a day...hopefully my sleep will not be affected..


----------



## lwilliams1922

I upped it to 2 eggs and only use the yolk.
-also added 1/2 tsp molasses

it's really not has bad as I imagined.
i just measured my hair last night so 
I'm ready to go the distance.


----------



## NYAmicas

Bumping......just bought the Natural Way book.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Okay, still going strong.  Ran out of fruit, so threw in sugar-free chocolate syrup, .  I feel so good and LIGHT!  This is wonderful for my system.  I feel as though i've been detoxed.  Any others feel the same?  *I really may up this to two a day...hopefully my sleep will not be affected.*.



 I did this last night a couple hours before bed. Slept like a baby.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

lwilliams1922 said:


> I upped it to 2 eggs and only use the yolk.
> -also added 1/2 tsp molasses
> 
> it's really not has bad as I imagined.
> i just measured my hair last night so
> I'm ready to go the distance.


We're racing off to get waistlength hair~  awesome...also, there is some research that shows it is better to use the entire egg, instead of just yolks.  Try checking that out and see which will work better for you and bring the max results, okay?



NYAmicas said:


> Bumping......just bought the Natural Way book.


you will keep that book 4-ever, it will be your pride n joy...taped and stapled to keep in all intact.



SweetNic_JA said:


> I did this last night a couple hours before bed. Slept like a baby.


thanx, i wouldn't want to disturb hubby with all that, ya know  gurgling and stuff..  .hee hee


----------



## ladyofvirtue

Hi Br*nze,

I finally did it...I blended a raw egg into my drink...and I didn't even taste it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lwilliams1922

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> We're racing off to get waistlength hair~  awesome...also, there is some research that shows it is better to use the entire egg, instead of just yolks.  Try checking that out and see which will work better for you and bring the max results, okay?
> 
> [/COLOR]




Can you send me a link on that?
I couldn't find enough info when I checked.

thanks


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ladyofvirtue said:


> Hi Br*nze,
> 
> I finally did it...I blended a raw egg into my drink...and I didn't even taste it!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I told  you, you can't tell!  It's great!  It just gets really  nice and frothy...yum!  *And* good for you.  Br*nze would not steer you wrong!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

lwilliams1922 said:


> Can you send me a link on that?
> I couldn't find enough info when I checked.
> 
> thanks


*Here's an article.  No link required.*

I'm sure you've heard it before. When you think of a "health freak," you don't think of someone eating egg yolks and discarding the _white._ 
Think again. 

*Egg Nutrition: Yolk vs. White*



Egg yolks are indeed full of cholesterol. Like most cholesterol-rich foods, they are jam-packed full of important nutrients, especially the fat-soluble vitamins and essential fatty acids. In fact, the slew of nutrients in an egg yolk is so comprehensive that a few a day would offer better insurance than a multi-vitamin. Most importantly, the yolk contains most of the nutrients in an egg. 
Egg whites, on the other hand, contain far fewer nutrients. The only thing that could justify their consumption is their attachment to their companion yolk. 
Don't believe it? Below is a table that compares the nutritional value of egg whites and yolks, with data provided by the USDA. I've included additional analysis in the last two columns that provides the percentage of the total nutrition found in the yolk and the percentage of total nutrition found in the white. 

*Table 1: Egg Yolks Versus Egg Whites*

<DIV class=Section1><DIV align=center>
<B>Nutrient


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Here's an article that is quite interesting....

I'm sure you've heard it before. When you think of a "health freak," you don't think of someone eating egg yolks and discarding the _white._ 
Think again. 

Finding The Right Kind of Eggs

Pastured eggs, meaning eggs from chickens that are free to forage for grass and insects, are of much higher nutritional quality than eggs from confinement chickens. The marginal increase in value, of course, is found mostly in the yolk. 

Insects provide a higher DHA content, found exclusive in the yolk, and grass provides a higher vitamin E and carotene content, also found exclusively in the yolk. Egg yolks from pastured chickens are thus a powerful supplement to a healthy diet — a super-food — providing necessary nutrients in which the Standard American Diet is deficient. 

To find a source of eggs from chickens raised on pasture, you can visit LocalHarvest.org and do a search for "eggs pastured" or "eggs grass fed" with your zip code. You can also visit EatWild.com and click on your state for a list of farms that pasture their animals. 

Additionally, you may be able to find roadside stands in your area that sell eggs from pastured chickens. Be sure to inquire about the farming practices, to make sure that the chickens are able to forage for both grass and insects. 


Back to the Basics: Taste!

The truth is that most satisfying meals one could make with eggs just don't taste right without both the yolk and the white. Most baked goods come out with a richer taste and a better texture when the yolks are included. Food should provide good nutrition — for which inclusion of the yolks is necessary! — but it should also taste good. 

Food should be fun. It should be rewarding to cook, delicious to eat, and relaxing to indulge in. 

The anti-cholesterol establishment upholds its poor theory and unjustified conclusions only to condemn us to a bland and unsatisfying diet, the cornerstone of which is "light cooking" with bland and taste-challenged "foods" like the notorious, emasculated, yolkless egg white. 

Fear not. 

You are now armed with the raw facts from the USDA's nutrition database that shows that missing out on the egg yolks means missing out on the nutrition in your breakfast. Take heart in this the next time you enjoy the incredible, edible egg yolk.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Data taken from the USDA Nutrient Database for Standard Reference, Release 15. AA and DHA data from NutritionData.Com. Since the article was written, the USDA has published revisions. The latest, Release 17, can be found here. 

As you can see from the table, the yolk contains 100% of the carotenoids, essential fatty acids, vitamins A, E, D, and K (6 items). The white does not contain 100% of any nutrient. 

The yolk contains more than 90% of the calcium, iron, phosphorus, zinc, thiamin, B6, folate, and B12, and 89% of the panthothenic acid (9 items). The white does not contain more than 90% of any nutrient, but contains over 80% of the magnesium, sodium, and niacin (3 items). 

The yolk contains between 50% and 80% of the copper, manganese, and selenium, while the white contains between 50% and 80% of the potassium, riboflavin, and protein. 

It should also be kept in mind that the yolk of an egg is smaller than the white. Where the white contains a slim majority of nutrients, such as protein, this is not due to a greater concentration in the white, but simply to the fact that there is more white in the egg than yolk. 


Egg Yolks Would Resolve Americans' Most Common Nutrient Deficiencies

According to the Executive Summary of the Third Report on Nutrition Monitoring in the United States by the Interagency Board for Nutrition Monitoring and Related Research of the Federation of American Societies for Experimental Biology's Life Sciences Research Office, the following is true: 


Most groups have a deficient median intake of magnesium. 
Several groups have a deficient median intake of calcium. 
Children aged 1-2 and most groups of females have a deficient median intake of iron. 
Blacks over the age of 16 and Mexican-Americans over the age of 60 have a deficient median intake of folate. 
All age groups and races have a deficient median intake of vitamins A, E, B6, and copper.

Considering this information, the importance of the egg yolk and relative unimportance of the egg white becomes even more clear. The yolk contains the majority of the copper, nearly all of the calcium, iron, folate, and B6, and 100% of the vitamins A and E. 

The white, on the other hand, is only useful as an added source of magnesium, or if the diet is on the whole deficient in protein. The simple addition of an adequate amount of meat in the diet would provide for both.

Finally, eggs are an excellent source of carotenoids. These are primarily highly absorbable forms of lutein and its partner zeaxanthin. These carotenoids accumulate in the back of the eye and appear to protect against age-related macular degeneration. There is no RDA for them, as researchers are still trying to understand their importance. All of the lutein and zeaxanthin in an egg is contained in the yolk.



Egg Yolks Contain Essential Fatty Acids DHA and Arachidonic Acid

One important set of nutrients that should not be overlooked is the long-chain essential fatty acids. Egg yolks contain the long-chain omega-3 fatty acid DHA, which is necessary for the brain and proper retinal function in the eye, and the long-chain omega-6 fatty acid arachidonic acid, which is required for the healthy skin, hair, libido, reproduction, growth and response to injury. These fatty acids are primarily needed by young children, pregnant and lactating women, and people with degenerative diseases involving oxidative stress, especially those of the nervous system such as Alzheimer's. While fatty fish and cod liver oil supply DHA in larger amounts, egg yolks have an advantage over these foods because they also contain arachidonic acid and because they do not contain EPA, which interferes with arachidonic acid metabolism.

According to NutritionData.Com, one egg yolk contains 75 mg of arachidonic acid (AA), 20 mg of DHA, but no EPA. As I describe in my Special Report, How Essential Are the Essential Fatty Acids?, DHA and AA are the two fatty acids essential to humans and other mammals, while EPA interferes with the body's use of AA and probably does not belong in the mammalian body at all.


Animal foods from animals raised on pasture are likely much richer in DHA. In all eggs, both the DHA and AA are contained in the yolk. 


To Cook, or Not to Cook? The Benefits of Raw Egg Yolks

Many people believe that the health benefits of egg yolks are greater when the yolks are consumed raw. Heat destroys enzymes, reduces the amounts of certain nutrients, and may make the amino acid cysteine less available, which is needed to synthesize the master antioxidant of the cell, glutathione.

Those who eat raw egg yolks report easier digestion, increased stamina, and resistance to illness — not to mention a quicker snack if they're on-the-go.

That said, there is little evidence beyond such anecdotes that egg yolks are truly more beneficial when consumed raw. 

There is also little evidence to support the common belief that consuming raw egg yolks is dangerous. Please see Dr. Mercola's article on the safety of eating raw egg yolks if you are concerned about this


----------



## Clazz E 2

I'm planning to ride this out strong, 7 days a week for six months.... Oct08-Apr09  If the results are great I'll keep up the 7 day routine w/o altering the no. of days..... But NEVA, NEVA, NEVA am I'm going to give this drink up.   I'm addicted to boiled eggs but don't eat them enough, this is an EGG-Cellent alternative girly..  Never in years would I have consumed 7-10 eggs a week before you posted this "Drink"

*Wish I was EGG-Smarter years ago.....    Eggs (RAW YOLK) that's whasup!*

Thanks Bronze.....Val


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> We're racing off to get waistlength hair~  awesome...also, there is some research that shows it is better to use the entire egg, instead of just yolks.  Try checking that out and see which will work better for you and bring the max results, okay?
> 
> you will keep that book 4-ever, it will be your pride n joy...taped and stapled to keep in all intact.
> 
> *thanx, i wouldn't want to disturb hubby with all that, ya know  gurgling and stuff..  .hee hee*


 I don't have to worry about that yet.


----------



## Duchesse

Though I've been consuming this drink almost daily since the post began, I never actually had it in the morning. My tummy tends to be sensitive early so I was always afraid. I was running late and didn't have any time to cook, so I threw some soy milk/protein powder in my Magic bullet, then tossed an egg in and drank away. No tummy problems and I had enough energy to speed walk to work (15min)!

Thanks again Bronze! This is the one thread that I have my eye on everyday, thanks so much for starting it, you are great!

I'm about to order some lecithin granules and maybe flax oil from vitacost to bump up the benefits.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Clazz E 2 said:


> I'm planning to ride this out strong, 7 days a week for six months.... Oct08-Apr09 If the results are great I'll keep up the 7 day routine w/o altering the no. of days..... But NEVA, NEVA, NEVA am I'm going to give this drink up. I'm witcha on that, chic. I'm addicted to boiled eggs but don't eat them enough, this is an EGG-Cellent alternative girly.. Never in years would I have consumed 7-10 eggs a week before you posted this "Drink"
> 
> *Wish I was EGG-Smarter years ago..... Eggs (RAW YOLK) that's whasup!*
> 
> Thanks Bronze.....Val


 I gotcha, gal, Br*nze will look out 



SweetNic_JA said:


> [/b] I don't have to worry about that yet.


 Take your time and enjoy pampering yourself, girlie, get all the beauty you can. Man, your hubby will be happ-eeee with you!



Duchesse said:


> Though I've been consuming this drink almost daily since the post began, I never actually had it in the morning. My tummy tends to be sensitive early so I was always afraid. I was running late and didn't have any time to cook, so I threw some soy milk/protein powder in my Magic bullet, then tossed an egg in and drank away. No tummy problems and I had enough energy to speed walk to work (15min)!
> 
> Thanks again Bronze! This is the one thread that I have my eye on everyday, thanks so much for starting it, you are great! I feel great, thanks to The Waistlength Hair Cocktail, you're great, too, Duchesse, thanks for keepin in touch~
> 
> I'm about to order some lecithin granules i bought liquid - i hope it's good and maybe flax oil from vitacost to bump up the benefits.


 Glad to hear your results, ladies, keep it up, we'll start a big challenge soon.  I'll keep all of you guys posted....


----------



## LilBrownied

So, just tried the raw egg with my whey protein shake this morning and although I felt a burst of energy... can you say gas city?  

Has anyone else experienced this? I knew that would happen... I mean... it _is_ egg.


----------



## PuffyBrown

why? why? why?

I have not had egg in my drinky for two days.
I used my last organic egg Wednesday. My powdered eggs was supposed to be here yesterday. Why did I not receive the packag? It is on delivery today. I always always always get my packages from UPS at the end of the day 7pm


----------



## lwilliams1922

has everyone recorded their hair lenght right before starting this?
I measured mine this week but I cant say I have a good idea of what my actual growth rate is up until now.


----------



## MonaRae

No but I did take a pic.


----------



## PuffyBrown

lwilliams1922 said:


> has everyone recorded their hair lenght right before starting this?
> I measured mine this week but I cant say I have a good idea of what my actual growth rate is up until now.


 

I am doing mines today. I just finished with my TU and am currently flat ironing it (shh!)..


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

LilBrownied said:


> So, just tried the raw egg with my whey protein shake this morning and although I felt a burst of energy... can you say gas city?
> Has anyone else experienced this? I knew that would happen... I mean... it _is_ egg.


 _eeeh hee hee!  Yes, but it tapers off after the first week to 10 days...yes that's an unpleasant side effect..i've had to excuse myself from the presence of others quite a bit...._



lwilliams1922 said:


> has everyone recorded their hair lenght right before starting this? _i haven't recorded, i'll do that tonight..._
> I measured mine this week but I cant say I have a good idea of what my actual growth rate is up until now.


 yeah, that's why it's good to record it, i'll make a growth t-shirt to chart my progress...thanks for reminding us, that will be a BIG help.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> why? why? why?
> 
> I have not had egg in my drinky for two days.
> I used my last organic egg Wednesday. My powdered eggs was supposed to be here yesterday. Why did I not receive the packag? It is on delivery today. I always always always get my packages from UPS at the end of the day 7pm


 

it'll be there today, i'm sure of it.


----------



## PuffyBrown

LilBrownied said:


> So, just tried the raw egg with my whey protein shake this morning and although I felt a burst of energy... can you say gas city?
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? I knew that would happen... I mean... it _is_ egg.


 

o. k. I'll say it....Gas City... So thank where you are going and schedule those dates accordingly "_after bathroom time_"


----------



## PuffyBrown

PS

I have been taking Zantac and it seems to help alot.


----------



## Qualitee

Is this really making yall hair grow?


----------



## LilBrownied

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> _eeeh hee hee! Yes, but it tapers off after the first week to 10 days...yes that's an unpleasant side effect..i've had to excuse myself from the presence of others quite a bit...._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PuffyBrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> o. k. I'll say it....Gas City... So thank where you are going and schedule those dates accordingly "_after bathroom time_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Great, it's not only me! Okay that gives me hope, I'll stick with it until it tapers off.
Click to expand...


----------



## cutenaynay

Girl thanks for posting and I will make sure to try this.


----------



## MonaRae

ok, is it just me or are you having problems seeing a current post.  The thread says the last post was at 10:20 PM but the last post I see is 4:58 PM?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

i see your post, monarae, at 9-ish and the one before that at 2:48...i think i'm gonnna up my eggs in cocktail to two a day...not sure, but it is a thought...what you guys think?


----------



## Irresistible

egg nog days are coming


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> i see your post, monarae, at 9-ish and the one before that at 2:48...i think i'm gonnna up my eggs in cocktail to two a day...not sure, but it is a thought...what you guys think?


I'd be hesitant about depleting too much biotin because of the avidin in raw eggs.

ETA: Nevermind . Looks like the yolk supplements additional biotin - significantly reducing the probability of a biotin deficiency



> *What about the biotin-deficiency risks from eating too many raw egg whites?*
> 
> Egg whites contain a glycoprotein called "avidin" which binds biotin - one of the B vitamins - very effectively. The cooking process deactivates the avidin in the egg, much the same way it deactivates every other protein in the egg white.
> 
> While it is true that eating too many raw egg whites by themselves will cause you to suffer from a biotin deficiency, the fact is that nature created the egg in such a way that its yolk is very rich in biotin. One of the highest concentration in nature. Eat the egg whole together with the egg white and you will be fine.


----------



## ladyofvirtue

Hey Br*nze,

I started the 2 eggs in my drink this a.m.  The only difference is that it made the consistancy (sp?) less thick.

I know I can't eat for 2 hours after my drink, but can I drink water?  I'm trynin to get me 64 oz per day in:  32 oz. in the a.m. and 32 oz. in the p.m.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ladyofvirtue said:


> Hey Br*nze,
> 
> I started the 2 eggs in my drink this a.m. The only difference is that it made the consistancy (sp?) less thick.
> 
> I know I can't eat for 2 hours after my drink, but can I drink water? I'm trynin to get me 64 oz per day in: 32 oz. in the a.m. and 32 oz. in the p.m.


 Hey LOV, I think water is okay.  Anything else may affect the absorption of the nutrients...good deal with 64 oz, that's what I need to get back into...I've relapsed into ---Coca Cola---horrid, huh?  I've got to break that habit...it's not good, I drink it too much!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Irresistible said:


> egg nog days are coming


  Yep, my protein intake is gonna be great!  As long as my waistline isn't...


----------



## PuffyBrown

I received the powdered egg yesterday. Of course, everything came to a hault so that I could investigate my packages. 

The package was very neat, and clean. Box in excellent condition. The product came in a large can that was spotless. I opened the large can of powder. It has no smell. I expected it to smell yolkie but it doesn't. Now for the taste test. I put a little in a spoon and added water and tasted it....."raw egg" pride and true.
I made a egg shake and drank happily. The dry egg mixed excellently. There was no residue there was no powder at the bottom. All of it blended; "as would an egg". The dehydrated egg is a winner....I have attached a picture of the product. 



nails
Widgets


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I am quite excited for you, Puff~  I know alot of ladies are happy to hear of this as an alternative to raw eggs....I'm  so glad you weren't disappointed.  Well I'm off to the grocer to pick up another supply of eggs and milk and wheat germ...why hasn't my liquid lecithin, wheat germ oil and Dale Anderson book arrived??? I'm quite steamed.  I so dislike online ordering. 



PuffyBrown said:


> I received the powdered egg yesterday. Of course, everything came to a hault so that I could investigate my packages.
> 
> The package was very neat, and clean. Box in excellent condition. The product came in a large can that was spotless. I opened the large can of powder. It has no smell. I expected it to smell yolkie but it doesn't. Now for the taste test. I put a little in a spoon and added water and tasted it....."raw egg" pride and true.
> I made a egg shake and drank happily. The dry egg mixed excellently. There was no residue there was no powder at the bottom. All of it blended; "as would an egg". The dehydrated egg is a winner....I have attached a picture of the product.
> 
> 
> 
> nails
> Widgets


----------



## MonaRae

I got to reading the weight loss section of the book and she says the granule lecithin is better than the liquid kind.  I got some yesterday and used it today and I have not notice anything different as far as taste.

Question on wheat germ oil:  What kind are you using?  The brand I got is Viobin and today I forgot to add it in my mix and notice that the odd taste was missing.  So of course I realized it was the wheat germ oil.  There was  a brand in the freezer section but it was $14 next to the one on the shelf for $7!  So guess whose gonna get the $14 brand tomorrow?   I'll use the Viobin for my hair.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> I got to reading the weight loss section of the book and she says the granule lecithin is better than the liquid kind. Dang.  I got some yesterday and used it today and I have not notice anything different as far as taste.
> 
> Question on wheat germ oil: What kind are you using? The brand I got is Viobin and today I forgot to add it in my mix and notice that the odd taste was missing. So of course I realized it was the wheat germ oil. There was a brand in the freezer section but it was $14 next to the one on the shelf for $7! So guess whose gonna get the $14 brand tomorrow?  I'll use the Viobin for my hair.


Okay, so I'm like the opposite, my brand is Spectrum - $15, however, I'm downgrading to the Viobin, I get more for the $$.  And it is great on hair.  Thanks for the heads up, I'll get the lecithin grantules....you're keeping me on my toes...*Br*nze goes digging for Super Beauty Book to read-up on lecithin and weight loss...*


----------



## PuffyBrown

What brand of wheat germ are you all using. I have the Fearns.


----------



## Irresistible

PuffyBrown said:


> I received the powdered egg yesterday. Of course, everything came to a hault so that I could investigate my packages.
> 
> The package was very neat, and clean. Box in excellent condition. The product came in a large can that was spotless. I opened the large can of powder. It has no smell. I expected it to smell yolkie but it doesn't. Now for the taste test. I put a little in a spoon and added water and tasted it....."raw egg" pride and true.
> I made a egg shake and drank happily. The dry egg mixed excellently. There was no residue there was no powder at the bottom. All of it blended; "as would an egg". The dehydrated egg is a winner....I have attached a picture of the product.
> 
> 
> 
> nails
> Widgets


Ok I want this stuff,  do me one small favor mama, tell me where you got it again, I know its back there in the thread somewhere,  dont be mad at me for askin u to tell me again 

I most def wanna get this


----------



## PuffyBrown

Irresistible said:


> Ok I want this stuff, do me one small favor mama, tell me where you got it again, I know its back there in the thread somewhere, dont be mad at me for askin u to tell me again
> 
> I most def wanna get this


 

No problem mommie.
....http://store.honeyvillegrain.com/


----------



## Irresistible

PuffyBrown said:


> No problem mommie.
> ....http://store.honeyvillegrain.com/


Thank you sweetie! that looks like good stuff! I can hang with that better than raw or boiled methinks


----------



## PuffyBrown

You will. 

Ladies...My drink was smooth and creamy good. You wouldn't know a egg was in it if you didn't put it in there yourself.



Irresistible said:


> Thank you sweetie! that looks like good stuff! I can hang with that better than raw or boiled methinks


----------



## MonaRae

PuffyBrown I'm glad you found something you like. 

Br*nzeb  if you really want to hear something big Mary Ann (_the author_) gives a formular for weight loss that allowed her to lose 12 pounds in just 2 weeks (_that is not a typo_).  Here's what she did:


B Complex
B6 (50 mg)
ACV (1 tsp in water after every meal)
Kelp (5 - 6 tablets after every meal)
Low cal diet (1000 daily)

I'm gonna tried it but I will up my calories.  I will admit the drink helps with the appetite but I'm not willing to go that low right now.


----------



## PuffyBrown

I read that. I had everything except for the sea kelp and the B6. I got the B6 but not the sea kelp...yet. 
I wish she would have made some pictures.


\


MonaRae said:


> PuffyBrown I'm glad you found something you like.
> 
> Br*nzeb if you really want to hear something big Mary Ann (_the author_) gives a formular for weight loss that allowed her to lose 12 pounds in just 2 weeks (_that is not a typo_). Here's what she did:
> 
> 
> B Complex
> B6 (50 mg)
> ACV (1 tsp in water after every meal)
> Kelp (5 - 6 tablets after every meal)
> Low cal diet (1000 daily)
> I'm gonna tried it but I will up my calories. I will admit the drink helps with the appetite but I'm not willing to go that low right now.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> PuffyBrown I'm glad you found something you like.
> 
> Br*nzeb if you really want to hear something big Mary Ann (_the author_) gives a formular for weight loss that allowed her to lose 12 pounds in just 2 weeks (_that is not a typo_). Here's what she did:
> 
> 
> B Complex
> B6 (50 mg)
> ACV (1 tsp in water after every meal)
> Kelp (5 - 6 tablets after every meal)
> Low cal diet (1000 daily)
> I'm gonna tried it but I will up my calories. I will admit the drink helps with the appetite but I'm not willing to go that low right now.


 This is so funny.  After your post about lecithin, i re-read the book and found this as well.  Last night, about the time of your post.  Amazing.  I will try, 1000 calories will have me crawling on the floor.  Yep, I will pick up the rest today hopefully.  I think the 2% milk is making me bulk-up.  I think I'll go back to soy...I am firm, though!  *makes a muscle*Thanks for the post...there's so much in that book, you just have to read it a couple, no, 4 times or so to grasp it all.  I think I saw a supplement that has all those ingredients in it...maybe Puritan's Pride?  I'll research..


----------



## PuffyBrown

You got that right. My muscles in my arms are great. They had gotten soft (I think I told this story before)..anyhoo...  Are you using the lecithin grans?



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> This is so funny. After your post about lecithin, i re-read the book and found this as well. Last night, about the time of your post. Amazing. I will try, 1000 calories will have me crawling on the floor. Yep, I will pick up the rest today hopefully. I think the 2% milk is making me bulk-up. I think I'll go back to soy...I am firm, though! *makes a muscle*Thanks for the post...there's so much in that book, you just have to read it a couple, no, 4 times or so to grasp it all. I think I saw a supplement that has all those ingredients in it...maybe Puritan's Pride? I'll research..


----------



## empressri

JustKiya said:


> Dang! Raw eggs, eh? I was hoping your were gonna say something *fun* to drink, like wine.  I think I'll stick with the MT.




shoot, if it was wine, i was going upstate to the brotherhood winery and was going to come back with CASES of holiday!


----------



## lwilliams1922

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey LOV, I think water is okay.  Anything else may affect the absorption of the nutrients...good deal with 64 oz, that's what I need to get back into...I've relapsed into ---Coca Cola---horrid, huh?  I've got to break that habit...it's not good, I drink it too much!



eeeesh
is everyone else waiting 2 hrs??
I can't seem to go that long, after an hour I'm usually eating


----------



## MonaRae

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> This is so funny. After your post about lecithin, i re-read the book and found this as well. Last night, about the time of your post. Amazing. I will try, 1000 calories will have me crawling on the floor. Yep, I will pick up the rest today hopefully. I think the 2% milk is making me bulk-up. I think I'll go back to soy...I am firm, though! *makes a muscle*Thanks for the post...there's so much in that book, you just have to read it a couple, no, 4 times or so to grasp it all. I think I saw a supplement that has all those ingredients in it...maybe Puritan's Pride? I'll research..


 
After I read about it in the book I was all over google and I did find a product that was an _all-in-one_.  I rather get then separate so I know what I'm getting.

This AM I added the b-comples and the b-6 in the blender along with the egg drink.  It easier and I will make sure I'm taking my b's!


----------



## MonaRae

I wait 2 hours and must admit it take effort for me.  So I drink mines on the way to work and that way I only have to wait an hour after I get to work.


----------



## shyekiera

MonaRae said:


> PuffyBrown I'm glad you found something you like.
> 
> Br*nzeb if you really want to hear something big Mary Ann (_the author_) gives a formular for weight loss that allowed her to lose 12 pounds in just 2 weeks (_that is not a typo_). Here's what she did:
> 
> 
> B Complex
> B6 (50 mg)
> ACV (1 tsp in water after every meal)
> Kelp (5 - 6 tablets after every meal)
> Low cal diet (1000 daily)
> I'm gonna tried it but I will up my calories. I will admit the drink helps with the appetite but I'm not willing to go that low right now.


 

seems like the 1000 calories will allow u to lose the weight by itself...no need for the other ingredients


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I tried adding brewer's yeast to my cocktail, but they didn't blend  i guess i need to press the higher buttons to get real blending action...

i'm really hoping that weight loss combo works...don't forget, drink vinegar water with a straw, it ruins teeth.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

So I finally found my raw wheat germ (WG) at the health food store. I bought 3-4 bags...Added it to my cocktail (with  some toasted WG) and I let's just say I'm waiting for the taste to wear on me. I didn't like it and I almost regret buying so much of it, but I will stick with it for now.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

MonaRae said:


> PuffyBrown I'm glad you found something you like.
> 
> Br*nzeb  if you really want to hear something big Mary Ann (_the author_) gives a formular for weight loss that allowed her to lose 12 pounds in just 2 weeks (_that is not a typo_).  Here's what she did:
> 
> 
> B Complex
> B6 (50 mg)
> ACV (1 tsp in water after every meal)
> *Kelp (5 - 6 tablets after every meal)*
> Low cal diet (1000 daily)
> 
> I'm gonna tried it but I will up my calories.  I will admit the drink helps with the appetite but I'm not willing to go that low right now.




That's funny. I happened to pick up some Kelp (whole leaves) from the store yesterday. I plan to make soup or snacks with it. 

I'm making Miso soup sometime this week, but using another type of  sea weed.


----------



## MonaRae

So I'm starting the Mary Ann's weight loss program today and when I counted up the calories in the coctail I get 420!  Now you know I will be getting more than 1000 on her plan!

Here's the breakdown:

8 oz Almond Milk - 60 calories
Large Raw Egg - 70 calories
1 tbsp Molasses - 60 calories
1 tbsp Wheat Germ Oil - 130 calories
2 tbps Raw Wheat Germ - 50 calories
1 tbps Lecithin granules - 50 calories


----------



## NinasLongAmbition

Hey ladies! So Im in on this challenge. I couldnt find wheat germ oil, so I said to heck with it. Here's what I use in my shake: 2 TBS of wheat germ, 3/4 cup vanilla soy milk, 1 organic egg, piece of fruit and  1 TBS of lecithin . I hope this works because this shake is 8 points!! Im on weight watchers and I only get 26 pts  a day! LOL By the way this is day 2.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

NinasLongAmbition said:


> Hey ladies! So Im in on this challenge. I couldnt find wheat germ oil, so I said to heck with it. Here's what I use in my shake: 2 TBS of wheat germ, 3/4 cup vanilla soy milk, 1 organic egg, piece of fruit and 1 TBS of lecithin . I hope this works because this shake is 8 points!! Im on weight watchers and I only get 26 pts a day! LOL By the way this is day 2.


 Wonderful!  Welcome!  I bought my wheat germ oil online-it's Viobin, at VitaminShoppe, very reasonably priced, too....so you'll be thin with long, thick hair, huh?  Sounds like a good combination .


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Ladies, my newgrowth is feeling very, uh - distinct.  My waves/curls are poppin' and it feels hmm, moister?  Any other observations?


----------



## NinasLongAmbition

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Wonderful! Welcome! I bought my wheat germ oil online-it's Viobin, at VitaminShoppe, very reasonably priced, too....so you'll be thin with long, thick hair, huh? Sounds like a good combination .


 How much was it? Will it make that much of a difference in the benefits of the shake?


----------



## MonaRae

Br*nzeb I notice the same thing just the other day.  My ng is volient!


----------



## strawbearysweet

Ok so I tried this. I bought a dozen organic brown eggs and that's it. I was in a hurry and didn't have time to pick up anything else. 

Let me just say, the actual thought of doing this when I first read the post was vomit inducing. But after reading up on the health benefits I figured what the hay. I'm into the all natural thing anyway.

So, since I was being lazy I decided to chug the dern egg plain...no yummy additives. I held the cup for a few mins., smelled it and, then took the plunge.  So the first try was the practice egg and it went straight down the sink in .0003 seconds. The second try was much better and I didn't taste a dern thing!!! It was all in my head. I did this two days in a row, fell off the wagon, and now I think I lost the wagon for good. 

Maybe I will try the shake next time but I wanted to tell you girls that I am pulling for you! HHG


----------



## cinnarose

bklynLadee said:


> wow that book seems interesting...I might try that shake out. What does the book recommend for weightloss?



My thoughts exactly! Thanks for sharing. I'll have to try it, but I'm curious to know about tips for weight loss too!


----------



## MonaRae

Very brave strawbearysweet!  Very brave!


----------



## Mrs.Green

strawbearysweet said:


> Ok so I tried this. I bought a dozen organic brown eggs and that's it. I was in a hurry and didn't have time to pick up anything else.
> 
> Let me just say, the actual thought of doing this when I first read the post was vomit inducing. But after reading up on the health benefits I figured what the hay. I'm into the all natural thing anyway.
> 
> So, since I was being lazy I decided to chug the dern egg plain...no yummy additives. I held the cup for a few mins., smelled it and, then took the plunge.  So the first try was the practice egg and it went straight down the sink in .0003 seconds. The second try was much better and I didn't taste a dern thing!!! It was all in my head. I did this two days in a row, fell off the wagon, and now I think I lost the wagon for good.
> 
> Maybe I will try the shake next time but I wanted to tell you girls that I am pulling for you! HHG


 
 this post was funny~


OK after reading 30 some odd pages of this thread I am wondering can you just drink the egg and the milk or do you have to add the Wheat stuff to get the benifits


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Did you get that other book yet?


----------



## MonaRae

lol!  I'm waiting for her to get the book too.  I tried to order it but got hung up.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey Ladies, my newgrowth is feeling very, uh - distinct.  My waves/curls are poppin' and it feels hmm, moister?  Any other observations?



All of a sudden I have a ton of new growth. I'm telling you, if I  ever collapse or bump my head, my head will be cushioned by all this NG. Seriously this stuff is working + I'm finally on *BIOTIN!* who hoo! I am also using the MN. I'm on a serious health + hair kick. I'm getting this baby back on track.

I'm so glad I found out about the  reduced Biotinidase activity caused by Accutane.  
I can finally get my hair back.


----------



## Clazz E 2

I have yet to mix the drink with Wheatgerm..... I will, but I'm sure i'm getting some benefits.....My skin is glowin'


----------



## MonaRae

SweetNic_JA what's Biotinidase activity caused by Accutane?


----------



## Jakibro

Hello Ladies,I ordered my book the same week this thread started and had been reading it on and off when i had the time.I love the posts and everyone's enthusiam.I love this book,But i recommend you start at the beginning,there is so much information and it's so informative.Anyway,I wanted to share a couple of things with you,Puritans pride is having a nice sale bogo or buy2 get 2 sale on vitamins, they have the sea kelp,B-6,and whatever else you might need.Also,I have been contemplating where i was going to get my wheat germ and oil from,what would be most economical,Well today someone on one of my freebie boards posted a 5.00 code for iherb.com,I got my 16 oz wheat germ oil, raw wheat germ, and free box of 24 ct green tea bags for 8.63! Much less than what i would've spent in the health food store.So I'm passing on the code they gave me to pass out after my order,also check the free section they have a weight loss book amongst other things.The code is RUZ987,shipping is only 1.99 for the next 4 days. I can't wait to get started.I'll be ordering my kelp and b6 from puritans pride....Happy hair growth and health! Lynette


----------



## SweetNic_JA

MonaRae said:


> SweetNic_JA what's Biotinidase activity caused by Accutane?



Here is the most unscientific explanation I can find. 


> Biotinidase is a human enzyme that is produced according to the instructions of the BTD gene. This enzyme allows the body to use and to recycle the B vitamin biotin, sometimes called vitamin H. Biotinidase removes biotin from food because the body needs biotin in its free, unattached form. This enzyme also recycles biotin from enzymes in the body that use it as a helper component in order to function. These enzymes, known as carboxylases, are important in the processing of fats, carbohydrates and proteins. Biotin is attached to these carboxylase enzymes through an amino acid (the building material of proteins) called lysine, forming a complex called biocytin. Biotinidase removes biotin from biocytin and makes it available to be reused by other enzymes.


Accutane reduces the biotinidase enzyme's activity, therefore limiting the body from breaking the covalently bonded biotin from other proteins. Biotin is *key* for hair, nails and skin, and with less of it available for the body's use, the quality, health, moisture, thickness of the hair, skin, and nails is degraded. 

A reduction in biotinidase activity can cause alopecia, eczema, and other more serious conditions. There is also a genetic condition called biotinidase deficiency - which affects babies and can lead to seizures, severe skin rashes, eczema  - just to name a few.


----------



## Duchesse

Thanks Jakibro!!

I got a bit crazy and just ordered raw wheat germ,wheat germ oil, brewers yeast powder, lecithin granules, protein powder, aloe vera gel, and sea kelp tablets, it came to 50 w/shipping, not bad....sigh...some people have bag addictions, I go crazy over supplements and health food!


----------



## Jakibro

I know, I try to keep my PJ On lockdown,It isn't easy! LOL, Did you get the 5.00 off and the free stuff from iherb.com or you did puritans pride? Make sure you join the puritans club thing they have,for every order you build up lifetime points or something like that and they will send you a 10.00 gift certificate to use later.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*What's up, my Cocktail Sweeties~*

Okay, I'm calm...I missed you guys, so much activity since i haven't checked in....where to start...?



NinasLongAmbition said:


> How much was it? Will it make that much of a difference in the benefits of the shake?


 Yep, it'll make a difference.  don't omit it.  It was $15 bucks for 32 oz Viobin Wheat Germ Oil, at VitaminShoppe, I'm mad, though, because they sent liquid lecithin and not wheatgerm oil  *grrrrooowwwlllll*  so they are rushing it..i am not impressed - that was my first and last order from them -maybe  , I didn't like the oil residue on liquid lecithin bottle, either...eeeww.



MonaRae said:


> Br*nzeb I notice the same thing just the other day. My ng is volient!


 That's an eggcellent way of putting it!  Fierce newgrowth.  Fierce!  BAMMMM!!!!



strawbearysweet said:


> Ok so I tried this. I bought a dozen organic brown eggs and that's it. I was in a hurry and didn't have time to pick up anything else.
> 
> Let me just say, the actual thought of doing this when I first read the post was vomit inducing. But after reading up on the health benefits I figured what the hay. I'm into the all natural thing anyway.
> 
> So, since I was being lazy I decided to chug the dern egg plain...no yummy additives. I held the cup for a few mins., smelled it and, then took the plunge.  So the first try was the practice egg and it went straight down the sink in .0003 seconds. The second try was much better and I didn't taste a dern thing!!! It was all in my head. I did this two days in a row, fell off the wagon, and now I think I lost the wagon for good.
> 
> Maybe I will try the shake next time but I wanted to tell you girls that I am pulling for you! HHG


  Strawbearysweet~Thanks for routing for us!  Girl you are toooo brave, even I wouldn't drink that thing straight-up...uh uh, no way....can we say yick?  I feel you joining us anytime now...anytime..




cinnarose said:


> My thoughts exactly! Thanks for sharing. I'll have to try it, but I'm curious to know about tips for weight loss too!


 Weight loss tips are atkins and kelp, lecithin, b-6 and apple cider vinegar...there are a few posts on this, and puritan's pride sells KB-6 which is all the ingredients in one...i'm gonna get that one, unless i go with Jakibro's info with iherb...i'll probably order from both...She has alot of stuff in that book, you gotta read it...you gotta get it!  You'll be hooked.



PuffyBrown said:


> Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll
> 
> Did you get that other book yet?


 Girl, NO!  I am soo tired of looking for that darned book, it should have come on the 22nd.  Oooh, waiting for the postman is an exercise in patience.



MonaRae said:


> lol! I'm waiting for her to get the book too. I tried to order it but got hung up.


 You know i'll be up posting at 3 am on the findings of this book....my hubbie is getting a lil' bit jealous...anyone else experience this?  My kids are like, "aww man, it's hair stuff _*again*_..."  I'm like "don't you all have a house to clean and homework to finish?"  they are 9 and 6 .  They can work!


----------



## Jakibro

I have to agree the book is addicting! I read it every night before i go to bed,looking at the clock! She wrote it like she is actually having a converstion with you!


----------



## CurlyGirly327

Thanks Jakibro!

I just ordered 3 bags of raw wheat germ and 2 bottles of raw wheat germ oil, and with shipping it only came to $21.42!  If anyone else wants to take advantage of these great prices, you can *use the discount code JAD140*.

I'm planning to fast for 3 days starting tomorrow, then start drinking this "hair cocktail" every morning starting November 1st.  My plan is to use it for at least 3 months, but the first month will be a test drive.  I'll be adding vitamin supplements on November 7th, after I get paid and have money to stock up.  The beginnings of a personal challenge are forming...


----------



## Jakibro

You're so welcome, anywhere we can save a penny or two is a good thing.Puritans pride is buy 2 get 3 free! I just need to get my vitamins and my apple cider,Braggs is a good one from what i hear,then i'll be on board!


----------



## PuffyBrown

oh.
you should try again. I am still looking..



MonaRae said:


> lol! I'm waiting for her to get the book too. I tried to order it but got hung up.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

keep trying,ladies, diligence is a virtue~


----------



## Prettyeyes

THIS IS REALLY GOING WELL. BEST WISHES!


----------



## SilverSurfer

Ok, so I have been taking this drink straight, just the raw organic egg mixed in some carnation milk and it goes down smooth and quick with no problems and I have no stomach problems afterwards. So I finally wanted to try it the right way I guess so I ordered ground wheat germ, ground flax seed and ground brewers yeast. I mixed in a blender, a tablespoon of each into my blender with one raw organic egg and some carnation milk and poured it almost full into an 8 oz glass . I started drinking it but the wheat germ and the brewers yeast taste so nasty and made the mix kinda of grainy so I didn't like the texture nor the taste.  Took me about 8 gulps to drink that mix down and with each swallow I felt like I wanted to vomit. Then immediately after drinking it, my stomach begins to ache and grumble really bad and it's been like that all day.
I know I am not going to do this mix again. I think I'll just stick to the simple route of just swallowing the raw egg alone or either the raw egg mixed with milk, gulp it down in one swallow and go. 
That ground brewers yeast and wheat germ is nasty but the ground flax seed is okay.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Sorry chichistar, but brewer's yeast is like, "yuck" and raw wheat germ ain't no picnic.  i've been taking toasted wheat germ found on cereal aisle in  grocery stores, i have taken take raw wheat germ and just placed an order so i'll start it again..., the taste grows on you and you need to blend it- with a blender . just mixing it all together just doesn't do it justice, ya know?.  Brewer's yeast is sooo bitter, i've heard flax is do-able.  So, try it with toasted wheat germ and your milk and egg, throw in wheat germ oil and some fruit (or sugar-free chocolate syrup or strawberry syrup), and i'm tellin' ya, you'll taste the difference, yes you will! if you can drink just egg and carnation milk, trust, this mix will work for you...  Br*nze would not steer you wrong, Uh uh, no way, I would not.  . also, you had a lot of fiber in that mix you put together...flax, brewer's yeast, wheat germ, milk, so that will explain the stomach turmoil erplexed.  omit the flax and brewer's yeast for now and your stomach should calm down big time.




ChiChiStar said:


> Ok, so I have been taking this drink straight, just the raw organic egg mixed in some carnation milk and it goes down smooth and quick with no problems and I have no stomach problems afterwards. So I finally wanted to try it the right way I guess so I ordered ground wheat germ, ground flax seed and ground brewyers yeast. I mixed a tablespoon of each into my blender with one raw organic egg and some carnation milk and poured it almost full into an 8 oz glass . I started drinking it but the wheat germ and the brewyers yeast taste so nasty and made the mix kinda of grainy so I didn't like the texture nor the taste. Took me about 8 gulps to drink that mix down and with each swallow I felt like I wanted to vomit. Then immediately after drinking it, my stomach begins to ache and grumble really bad and it's been like that all day.
> I know I am not going to do this mix again. I think I'll just stick to the simple route of just swallowing the raw egg alone or either the raw egg mixed with milk, gulp it down in one swallow and go.
> That ground brewyers yeast and wheat germ is nasty but the ground flax seed is okay.


----------



## SilverSurfer

Thanks for the suggestions Br*nze. I made the correction that I did in fact mix it in the blender. My stomach feels horrible so I am going to lay off of it for a few days then i might try your suggestion with the wheat germ oil and the sugar free strawberry syrup.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Sorry chichistar, but brewer's yeast is like, "yuck" and raw wheat germ ain't no picnic.  i've been taking toasted wheat germ found on cereal aisle in  grocery stores, i have taken take raw wheat germ and just placed an order so i'll start it again..., the taste grows on you and you need to blend it- with a blender . just mixing it all together just doesn't do it justice, ya know?.  Brewer's yeast is sooo bitter, i've heard flax is do-able.  So, try it with toasted wheat germ and your milk and egg, throw in wheat germ oil and some fruit (or sugar-free chocolate syrup or strawberry syrup), and i'm tellin' ya, you'll taste the difference, yes you will! if you can drink just egg and carnation milk, trust, this mix will work for you...  Br*nze would not steer you wrong, Uh uh, no way, I would not.  . also, you had a lot of fiber in that mix you put together...flax, brewer's yeast, wheat germ, milk, so that will explain the stomach turmoil erplexed.  omit the flax and brewer's yeast for now and your stomach should calm down big time.


----------



## ladyofvirtue

I'm looking so much younger.  Is this one of the positives too?

Goodnight.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

I just ordered some raw wheat germ and wheat germ oil from iherb.com. used the $5 discount and shipping was just $1.99 

i hope i like the taste of this drink and hopefully will see some type of results. i really hope my skin glows like some of the other posters.

i already take a multi, flax seed, biotin, & msm


----------



## MonaRae

I'm not sure ladyofvirtue but I wouldn't doubt it.  Just a couple of week ago I was told someone thought I was 26 year old.  I bout gave that man my wallet!  I"m 40!!!!!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Hey Curly,

what store is this?



CurlyGirly327 said:


> Thanks Jakibro!
> 
> I just ordered 3 bags of raw wheat germ and 2 bottles of raw wheat germ oil, and with shipping it only came to $21.42! If anyone else wants to take advantage of these great prices, you can *use the discount code JAD140*.
> 
> I'm planning to fast for 3 days starting tomorrow, then start drinking this "hair cocktail" every morning starting November 1st. My plan is to use it for at least 3 months, but the first month will be a test drive. I'll be adding vitamin supplements on November 7th, after I get paid and have money to stock up. The beginnings of a personal challenge are forming...


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

hey PuffyBrown i used that code when i ordered from iherb.com


----------



## SweetNic_JA

ladyofvirtue said:


> I'm looking so much younger.  Is this one of the positives too?
> 
> Goodnight.



That's great news. 

I'm starting to see new hairs sprouting up in my thin spots (edges) - albeit just a handful, but this is only the beginning.


----------



## ChocalateDiva

Okay ladies, Im in!! I got all the stuff over the weekend and I have been drinking the shake for 3 days totally by the direction of the OP.

I dont like the taste, but I can live with it.

I hope to see something soon...............


----------



## Mrs.Green

Are most of you ladies just drinking the raw egg and milk??


----------



## ChocalateDiva

Mrs.Green said:


> Are most of you ladies just drinking the raw egg and milk??


 
Im drinking the following

1/2 cup milk
fruit
raw wheat germ oil
raw wheat grem 
raw egg


----------



## lwilliams1922

VinDieselsWifey said:


> I just ordered some raw wheat germ and wheat germ oil from iherb.com. used the $5 discount and shipping was just $1.99
> 
> i hope i like the taste of this drink and hopefully will see some type of results. i really hope my skin glows like some of the other posters.
> 
> i already take a multi, flax seed, biotin, & msm




is there a code for the $5 discount?


----------



## ChocalateDiva

lwilliams1922 said:


> is there a code for the $5 discount?


 
*discount code JAD140*


----------



## MonaRae

Yes, I use raw egg in my mix 

1 Raw egg
1 cup Almond Milk
1 tbsp Raw Wheat Germ Oil
2 tbsp Raw Wheat Germ 
1 tbsp Fruit Preserves
1 B-Complex Tablet (50 mg)
1 B-6 Tablet (50 mg)
1 Vitamin C Tablet (1g)

Bonuses - The vitamin C enhance the mix and the B’s are good for hair and weight loss


----------



## Mrs.Green

It seems that everyone is having ok experience until they add the Wheat germ. Is the wheat germ extra? Can I skip that and still get the benifits of the drink?


----------



## MonaRae

Wheat Germ is loaded with B vitamins and vitamin E. Both does wonders for your hair.  So skipping it would decrease the benefits for your hair.  

It really depends on how you make your mix.  Mines taste pretty good.  If you don’t like the taste up your fruit in the mix.  I use a preservative in mines, the kind without the add sugar (natural nor unnatural).


----------



## Mrs.Green

MonaRae said:


> Wheat Germ is loaded with B vitamins and vitamin E. Both does wonders for your hair. So skipping it would decrease the benefits for your hair.
> 
> It really depends on how you make your mix. Mines taste pretty good. If you don’t like the taste up your fruit in the mix. I use a preservative in mines, the kind without the add sugar (natural nor unnatural).


 
What if I'm already taking a cocktail of vitamins . I know I know excuses excuses


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Mrs.Green said:


> Are most of you ladies just drinking the raw egg and milk??



~ 3/4 cup soy milk
~ 1 raw organic egg
~ a scoop of raw wheat germ
~ a scoop of toasted wheat germ (love the stuff)
~ 1 tblsp raw wheat germ oil
~ 1 tblsp molasses
~ 1 tsp vanilla


----------



## MonaRae

Mrs.Green said:


> What if I'm already taking a cocktail of vitamins . I know I know excuses excuses


 
 _where's my belt_!  j/k!  If you are already taking a good b complex than contiune.  If not depending on what you are already taking look into taking one at your own risk.  I say that b/c I don't know what you are currently taking.


----------



## Jakibro

YOu can use any of the 6 digit alphanumeric codes you see here from me aor anyone else who orders from iherb,after you place your order you'll get a code also that you can share with family and friends,make sure you write it down,unknown how long it's good for,but i believe you get points for teh code when someone or yourself uses it and after a certaina mount of points they send you a gift certificate or you get a credit you can use on the site.Lynette


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ladyofvirtue said:


> I'm looking so much younger. Is this one of the positives too?
> Yes, ma'am.  Looking younger, less wrinkles, youthful "glow".  Isn't that wonderful?!
> Goodnight.


 


VinDieselsWifey said:


> I just ordered some raw wheat germ and wheat germ oil from iherb.com. used the $5 discount and shipping was just $1.99
> 
> i hope i like the taste of this drink and hopefully will see some type of results. i really hope my skin glows like some of the other posters.
> 
> i already take a multi, flax seed, biotin, & msm


You will simply *beam*, how's that?



MonaRae said:


> I'm not sure ladyofvirtue but I wouldn't doubt it. Just a couple of week ago I was told someone thought I was 26 year old. I bout gave that man my wallet! I"m 40!!!!!


Girl, I can't wait.  I used to get this all the time, however, many took me for 21~  I miss that.  It's coming back, it's coming back....



PuffyBrown said:


> Hey Curly,
> 
> what store is this?


 iHerb.com...



SweetNic_JA said:


> That's great news.
> 
> I'm starting to see new hairs sprouting up in my thin spots (edges) - albeit just a handful, but this is only the beginning.


You ain't seen nothing yet!  My scalp is filling, in too.  I have alot of shorter hairs and i know they are sprouting out, not broken.



ChocalateDiva said:


> Okay ladies, Im in!! I got all the stuff over the weekend and I have been drinking the shake for 3 days totally by the direction of the OP.
> 
> I dont like the taste, but I can live with it.throw in some fruit or chocolate or strawberry syrup...it helps.  I like it, really.
> 
> I hope to see something soon...............


 Girl, hang in there, you'll see something, alot of things quickly.



lwilliams1922 said:


> is there a code for the $5 discount?


*use the discount code JAD140*.



*i'm hyped, but i missed my drink this morning..i'll catch up on it 2-nite.  Can not miss a day, too much progress is riding on this...Imagine, glowing youthful skin, less wrinkles, great digestion, body-toning, weight loss, AND THICK,LONG HAIR all from one all-natural drink, to be taken once a day - at a truly economical price? God is Good.*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Mrs.Green said:


> It seems that everyone is having ok experience until they add the Wheat germ. Is the wheat germ extra? Can I skip that and still get the benifits of the drink?


 
*Okay, Mrs. Green, do not skimp on the Wheat germ oil or Wheat Germ fiber...they have major ingredients that you will benefit from.  If you can't hang with Raw Wheat Germ, take Toasted Wheat Germ.  They will help. Try them.  Toasted WG tastes much better than raw and you can find it in cereal aisle in glass jar..Kleitschmann, I think?  about $4.  I'm not sure if you'll reap same benefits, but, it is part of the Original Recipe....*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*I'm taking*

*~ 3/4 cup 2% milk
~ 1 raw egg
~ 2 tblspns of toasted wheat germ (it adds a nice texture, good too)
~ 1 tblsp raw wheat germ oil
~ 1 squirt strawberry syrup or piece of fruit *

*and it's delish~*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Mrs.Green said:


> What if I'm already taking a cocktail of vitamins . I know I know excuses excuses


 *this will only help you  more....i take a slew of vitamins, too...*


----------



## SweetNic_JA

What's the best way to rid your body of sugar? I just finished OD'ing on some candy.


----------



## lwilliams1922

SweetNic_JA said:


> What's the best way to rid your body of sugar? I just finished OD'ing on some candy.



cold turkey for 3 days no sugar limited carbs does the trick for me.

Why do i buy candy (my favorites too)every year JUST IN CASE kids come way out here?!

those sweetish fish didn't stand a chance


----------



## SweetNic_JA

lwilliams1922 said:


> cold turkey for 3 days no sugar limited carbs does the trick for me.
> 
> Why do i buy candy (my favorites too)every year JUST IN CASE kids come way out here?!
> 
> those sweetish fish didn't stand a chance



The swedish fish are kryptonite, but they're soooo good. My drug this time around is Sesame crunch. They sell them at the health food store and I drove there right after work for my fix. lol


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hi, Gals~  I'm just sitting here with a dc of maka, brahmi and amla on my hair...about to make my cocktail that i missed earlier, this will be my evening snack.  I'll try it twice a day, it may just keep me from that grazing/eating syndrome and snacking before bed...whatcha think?


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hi, Gals~ I'm just sitting here with a dc of maka, brahmi and amla on my hair...about to make my cocktail that i missed earlier, this will be my evening snack. I'll try it twice a day, it may just keep me from that grazing/eating syndrome and snacking before bed...whatcha think?


 

sounds good as long as you have included that into your calories for the day. That drink is packed.


----------



## yodie

I've been peeking in this thread every so often.

Few questions for some to answer...please.

1.  Does powdered eggs work as well as regular eggs?
2.  Have you ladies seen results?
3.  Is lechithin (sp?) a requirement or just wheat germ?

Thanks.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

1)i'm not sure if powdered eggs work exactly the same as regular, but it seems like a good choice

2)results are being seen

3)lecithin is not part of the original recipe, wheat germ is a requirement.

okay, on that note,
i tried liquid lecithin in my cocktail a minute ago...my stomach is bubblin' - that lecithin has an after-taste, the consistency is sooo gooey and sticky - very surprised.  I bought 2 -32oz bottles erplexed.  Have mercy.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> 1)i'm not sure if powdered eggs work exactly the same as regular, but it seems like a good choice
> 
> 2)results are being seen
> 
> 3)lecithin is not part of the original recipe, wheat germ is a requirement.
> 
> okay, on that note,
> i tried liquid lecithin in my cocktail a minute ago...my stomach is bubblin' - *that lecithin has an after-taste, the consistency is sooo gooey and sticky -* very surprised. I bought 2 -32oz bottles erplexed. Have mercy.


 
Yes yes yes...I like to break open my liquid vitamins but I had to stop with the lecithin. I had them b4 this challenge. It makes your mouth gummy. Hot liquid will help get rid of it. I am getting the granules once this is gone.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Powdered eggs are real eggs. They are pasturized and sprayed until dried. I found a lot of information on line about it. I will see if I can find it again. The do have a filler.

see ingredient from the one that I have.

















yodie said:


> I've been peeking in this thread every so often.
> 
> Few questions for some to answer...please.
> 
> 1. Does powdered eggs work as well as regular eggs?
> 2. Have you ladies seen results?
> 3. Is lechithin (sp?) a requirement or just wheat germ?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## yodie

Thanks for posting.

I certainly was slighting powdered eggs. I actually went to the health food store tonight to price everything. They even had powdered eggs for $20 (yikes). Everything was a little too expensive for my budget at the moment. 

I certainly want to get the book.



PuffyBrown said:


> Powdered eggs are real eggs. They are pasturized and sprayed until dried. I found a lot of information on line about it. I will see if I can find it again. The do have a filler.
> 
> see ingredient from the one that I have.


----------



## PuffyBrown

No they're not cheap. I guess thats the cost of making them. I said the same thing but decided to get it since I did not want to have to drive to whole foods all the time to get it. It is so far to drive for me. I would think that if you can get whole organic eggs it is about the same cost but you just have to go back and get it.




yodie said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> I certainly was slighting powdered eggs. I actually went to the health food store tonight to price everything. They even had powdered eggs for $20 (yikes). Everything was a little too expensive for my budget at the moment.
> 
> I certainly want to get the book.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Good morning, ladies,

I tried my cocktail with liquid lecithin again, and it wasn't soo bad.  I used less lecithin, 1 tblspn instead of 2, i can hang...still not as good as before, but the aftertaste is minimal...so that's a very good thing.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Good morning, ladies,
> 
> I tried my cocktail with liquid lecithin again, and it wasn't soo bad.  I used less lecithin, 1 tblspn instead of 2, i can hang...still not as good as before, but the aftertaste is minimal...so that's a very good thing.



I hear the lecithin is very good, so stick with it .  I felt the same way when I tasted the raw wheat germ but I got used to it after a while.

Now for my update. My skin is looking _Fantabulous _this week. I started taking Biotin and I was very afraid that it would screw up my skin, but I am pleasantly suprised. Everything is working wonderfully.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

SweetNic_JA said:


> I hear the lecithin is very good, so stick with it . I felt the same way when I tasted the raw wheat germ but I got used to it after a while.
> 
> Now for my update. My skin is looking _Fantabulous _this week. I started taking Biotin and I was very afraid that it would screw up my skin, but I am pleasantly suprised. Everything is working wonderfully.


 

Thanks for the motivation.  I will stick it out, especially for weightloss benefits, I'll up the amount to 2 tblspns eventually...I'm glad to hear about your _Fantabulous_ skin....Awe-Some!  I'm hoping some of my dark spots eventually fade, too.  It could happen!?


----------



## CurlyGirly327

PuffyBrown said:


> Hey Curly,
> 
> what store is this?


It's www.iherb.com, an online vitamin and supplement store.


----------



## PuffyBrown

ok........txs



CurlyGirly327 said:


> It's www.iherb.com, an online vitamin and supplement store.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

How's everyone this am?  I had a great start with another cocktail.  Cocktails in the morning!  LOL!  Anywhoo, the aftertaste has disappeared with the liquid lecithin, Thank God, I am back to luv-ing my shake.

Toodles~


----------



## Irresistible

for tempory use I was thinking of getting the instant breakfast to use for a lil while

its supposed to contain all the protein of an egg and then some


----------



## Irresistible

welp one search and i found them in bulk and am getting them 

says it has the protein of two eggs plus its loaded with vitamins and minerals

I can add the wheat germ oil later to that


----------



## Irresistible

:2cool:

nutrition info for the drinks

Nutrition Facts
CARNATION® INSTANT BREAKFAST® POWDER
per 270mL / %RDI
Serving Size         270mL (~1 packet reconstituted w/ water)
Calories    mL    0.48
Protein
g    5
Protein
% kcal    15%
Carbohydrate    g    27.97
Carbohydrate    % kcal    86%
Fat    g    0
Fat    % kcal    0%
Flavors         Classic French Vanilla
Fiber Content    g    0
Free H2O         80%
Vitamin A*    IU    1748.25 / 34%
Vitamin D    IU    0 / 0%
Vitamin E    IU    7.51 / 25%
Vitamin K    mcg    19.98 / 24%
Vitamin C    mg    26.97 / 44%
Thiamine-B1    mg    0.3 / 20%
Riboflavin-B2    mg    0.14 / 8%
Niacin    mg    5 / 25%
Vitamin B6    mg    0.4 / 20%
Folic Acid    mcg    79.92 / 19%
Pantothenic Acid    mg    2 / 20%
Vitamin B12    mcg    0.59 / 9%
Biotin    mcg    75.06 / 25%
Sodium    mg    99.9
Sodium    mEq    4.32
Potassium    mg    239.76
Potassium    mEq    6.1
Calcium    mg    249.75 / 24%
Calcium    mEq    12.5
Phosphorus    mg    249.75 / 24%
Magnesium    mg    79.92 / 19%
Iron    mg    4.51 / 25%
Iodine    mcg    3 / 2%
Copper    mg    0.5 / 25%
Zinc    mg    3 / 20%
Manganese    mg    0.5 / 25%


----------



## ladyofvirtue

Hey Br*nze,

It's only been about 2 weeks since I've been doin this and I'M LUVIN THE RESULTS!!!

I can't imagine what will happen in 6 months.

My skin, is more "beautifuler," my hair is thicker, nails are growing, appetite is decreasing and my energy level if off da chain.

Again, eternal blessings to you and be blessed in His Name!


----------



## CHECKMATE!

I need to try this


----------



## SilverSurfer

Ok, I have received the book (great book by the way) and I read the chapters on hair. Here's a brief summary on what the book says about hair:



> *** The cocktail contains one Raw Egg, Milk and Raw Wheat germ (she says not toasted) and Wheat Germ Oil
> 
> ***The author herself said she CANNOT take raw egg but it is very important to eat at least one egg a day cooked or raw (which raw is the best way) for hair growth
> 
> *** She says Protein and B Vitamins are essential for hair growth and strength
> 
> ***She said Brewer's Yeast is the best way to get all your B vitamins in one but she says she can't do Brewer's Yeast because she just can't swallow it
> 
> ***She said B Vitamins that contain Choline and Inositol thicken up the hair and contains Lecithin which creates hair
> 
> ***She says Wheat Germ is essential for fast hair growth and that she takes 3 tablespoons every day
> 
> ***She says Wheat Germ is loaded with Vitamin E and the toasted kinds removes some of the Vitamin E content because of the heat used to toast it
> 
> ***She says Vitamin E is essential for lovely hair
> 
> ***She says clean hair makes for healthy hair so it is essential to wash your hair frequently. I think she says she washes her hair every other day
> 
> ***She says Protein Shampoos and Protein Conditioners are ideal for great growing hair
> 
> ***She says to maintain an acid balance for the hair to do a final hair rinse with Cider Vinegar after washing



Hope That Helps


----------



## MonaRae

Great synopses!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ladyofvirtue said:


> Hey Br*nze,
> 
> It's only been about 2 weeks since I've been doin this and I'M LUVIN THE RESULTS!!!
> 
> I can't imagine what will happen in 6 months.
> 
> My skin, is more "beautifuler," my hair is thicker, nails are growing, appetite is decreasing and my energy level if off da chain.
> 
> Again, eternal blessings to you and be blessed in His Name!


 

I'm glad you are looking and feeling more "beautifuler" ~ I luv that!  I receive your blessings, chica.  Thanx!  Can you imagine a year into this?  Wow-sa.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ChiChiStar said:


> Ok, I have received the book (great book by the way) and I read the chapters on hair. Here's a brief summary on what the book says about hair:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope That Helps


 I'm glad you put that together, that is very helpful.  I guess I coulda done that, too.  So thanks.  I'm sure many will benefit from those tips.  It helps me to just have them soo handy.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

patiencevirtue said:


> I need to try this


 Whatcha waitin' on?  Come on and join us!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I GOT MY BOOK TODAY!!!!  YEAAAAA!  LET ME SETTLE AND I'LL POST INFO TONIGHT....


----------



## joib

Hey ladies, keeping up on your progress. Just wanted to know how everything is going? Keep up the good work.


----------



## PuffyBrown

OK I'll b waiting to hear all the juicy stuff.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I GOT MY BOOK TODAY!!!! YEAAAAA! LET ME SETTLE AND I'LL POST INFO TONIGHT....


----------



## MonaRae

I can't wait to read your synopses!


----------



## Jakibro

Good Evening Ladies! 
I had my first shake this morning,wasn't crazy about the taste,but Nobody ever said being"beautifuler" was easy! so i will keep drinking my shakes.I also ordered some avocado oil,and vits from puritans pride today,I didn't want to take a chance on that KLB6.Make sure you guys read the skin section as well!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

oKAY, HAVEN'T had a chance to get into the book, give me til' tomorrow, and then i'll post...i can say this, alexander is heavy into dietary changes.  more protein, less sugar is key to hair growth and _re_growth and strength and the body benefits, as well.  he also has a hair growth salad...i'll post recipe later, i'm so tired, i'm gonna drop... g'nite, y'all.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> oKAY, HAVEN'T had a chance to get into the book, give me til' tomorrow, and then i'll post...i can say this, alexander is heavy into dietary changes.  more protein,* less sugar *is key to hair growth and _re_growth and strength and the body benefits, as well.  he also has a hair growth salad...i'll post recipe later, i'm so tired, i'm gonna drop... g'nite, y'all.



grrrr I knew the experts were going to say this, but cant seem to pull my Sweet Tooth!


----------



## MonaRae

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> oKAY, HAVEN'T had a chance to get into the book, give me til' tomorrow, and then i'll post...i can say this, alexander is heavy into dietary changes. more protein, less sugar is key to hair growth and _re_growth and strength and the body benefits, as well. he also has a hair growth salad...i'll post recipe later, i'm so tired, i'm gonna drop... g'nite, y'all.


 
Thanks to you we are gonna be in shape with beautiful skin and gorgeous long hair!  You're the best! :heart2:


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Okay, I've read that the program should be adhered to for 90 days, 180 to see full effect on length of hair...Alexander says this is due to women having longer hair.  In 90 days short hair will see noticeable effects on new growth or strands 2 inches in length....  The effect of the raw egg goes to work immediately.  Also, add foods to your diet that helps the bloodstream.  This helps oxygen going into scalp.

I'll be back with more.


----------



## MonaRae




----------



## Jakibro

I'm with you on the sweet tooth issue sweetnic ja,It's no joke,but I work very hard at controlling.I love to bake and cook so it isn't easy,But i'm doing ok, Had my shake this morning!Good afternoon ladies!


----------



## NYAmicas

I know Im all late but I finally got the book. I couldnt believe it was only a buck for a nice hardcover. The owner was very nice, 5thbookfree on Amazon.
Ok, well bumping now.


----------



## MonaRae

Thanks NYAmicas for the reference!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Ladies~  How'd your day go?  I'm still reaping benefits of our cocktail.  I got my hair pressed for the first time in years~~~I'm kinda dissapointed that my ends are still thin in back, but I am totally confident that a turnaround is on the way.  My newgrowth and the top 4 inches look and feel great!  I'm transitioning and this is a process.  Thank God the intense alopecia-hair loss is over, so now i can concentrate on thickening and strengthening my strands.  I thank all of you from the bottom of my heart for your love, support and encouragement.  You all are the best posters - ever!


----------



## lwilliams1922

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey Ladies~  How'd your day go?  I'm still reaping benefits of our cocktail.  I got my hair pressed for the first time in years~~~I'm kinda dissapointed that my ends are still thin in back, but I am totally confident that a turnaround is on the way.  My newgrowth and the top 4 inches look and feel great!  I'm transitioning and this is a process.  Thank God the intense alopecia-hair loss is over, so now i can concentrate on thickening and strengthening my strands.  I thank all of you from the bottom of my heart for your love, support and encouragement.  You all are the best posters - ever!



pictures??


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

lwilliams1922, 

now don't make me feel bad, I haven't bought a digicam yet, so no pix.(I missed a really good clearance on cameras at Target, dang)  I wouldn't even want to post em', though to tell the truth...i do have a pix if you click on my info, that's my hair in better days, after a 6-inch bob cut that was growing out...


----------



## Lavendar

Thanks OP so much for this thread!  I did a little research on consuming raw eggs and found that most sources said the chances of getting salmonella are slim to none.  I wonder why such a big deal is made about it in the news and such?  Anyway, the company that makes the protein I drink suggests mixing a raw egg with the protein powder, milk, and a small piece of fruit.  So today I tried 8 oz of unsweetened vanilla almond milk, 1 organic raw egg, 1 scoop unsweetened vanilla protein, 1/2 banana, two packs of stevia, and a splash of organic vanilla extract.  After it blended I added shaved ice from my snowcone maker.  Oh MAN!!!  That stuff was so thick, creamy, and delicious.  I could stay off sugar forever drinking this.  And the best part about it was that I was full for like 4 hours or so and when I finally did eat, I wasn't ravenous.  Also I filled up very quickly at my next meal, and no cravings all day.  This is like a magic potion.  I'm not sure I'm up for the wheatgerm, though I may try flaxseed.  I'm not so much going for the hair and skin benefits as I am for weight loss and appetite control.  But I just wanted to thank you because even though I had considered using raw eggs for some time, your post is what finally pushed me over the edge to try and it's definitely a keeper.  Blessings!


----------



## bellecheveux

Lavendar said:


> Thanks OP so much for this thread!  I did a little research on consuming raw eggs and found that most sources said the chances of getting salmonella are slim to none.  I wonder why such a big deal is made about it in the news and such?  Anyway, the company that makes the protein I drink suggests mixing a raw egg with the protein powder, milk, and a small piece of fruit.  So today I tried 8* oz of unsweetened vanilla almond milk, 1 organic raw egg, 1 scoop unsweetened vanilla protein, 1/2 banana, two packs of stevia, and a splash of organic vanilla extract*.  After it blended I added shaved ice from my snowcone maker.  Oh MAN!!!  That stuff was so thick, creamy, and delicious.  I could stay off sugar forever drinking this.  And the best part about it was that I was full for like 4 hours or so and when I finally did eat, I wasn't ravenous.  Also I filled up very quickly at my next meal, and no cravings all day.  This is like a magic potion.  I'm not sure I'm up for the wheatgerm, though I may try flaxseed.  I'm not so much going for the hair and skin benefits as I am for weight loss and appetite control.  But I just wanted to thank you because even though I had considered using raw eggs for some time, your post is what finally pushed me over the edge to try and it's definitely a keeper.  Blessings!



Sounds good!


----------



## The Savvy Sistah

I may have to try that recipe Lavender, it sounds yummy


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks Lavendar and Iris, I'm up at this time bcs I was thinking about my hair.  I am disappointed that I don't have greater results.  But I know this too shall pass.  I have alot to celebrate and yes, God gets all the Glory.  

I love your siggy, Lavendar that shows your progress in 3 years, I'm aiming for results like that, as well. You are quite the inspiration.  My hair is growing like weeds, it's already bsl -again-, but it's thin.  The front is fine, but when i turn to the back......aww, man..I keep cutting my thin ends expecting for it to catch up and get thick all over and it looks like i'll be cutting -AGAIN.  

As I said before, you guys are the best, bcs it's so hard to talk to others about your hair, as long as you have 10 strands on your hair and it's to your back, they are like "what?  you've got great hair!  It's sooo long"..so thanks for the feedback and I'm still inspired.

~Blessings from Br*nze~


----------



## PuffyBrown

Hello my little _Egglets 

 _

I've been MIA for a few days. The course that I am taking right now is a bear and most of the time when
I get home I am too pooped to pawty. This class is over in 6 weeks and I cannot wait to move on the the next one.

Anyhoo, I am sipping on my drinky right now. I past the 10 days and am now drinking it 3 to 4 days a week; depending upon my other meals. 

I still am enjoying the benefits that I am getting from the drink and am finding that the results that I am getting from the powder are the same as to what I was getting during the two weeks of the organic egg. I am going to test that theory again when I can get over to whole foods to get some organic eggs.

I tell you one thing about this drink. It gives me so much energy. I love it. I actually enjoyed a long walk. For me, exercise is like pulling teeth and it takes a lot of me to work on my endurance. It is really hard to work, and go to school. I can't seem to get that exercise time in there. I am asking God to light my path.

I guess now I am at that one month mark...so we will keep on going..

Ladies, I have been following along this thread because I have to keep up as you guys are posting really fast


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks, PuffyBrown~  You'll do great on your coursework...I'm about to enter grad school, so whew~ you're doing good.  Yeah, just track us and pop in every now and then and let us know how you're doing, okay?


----------



## MonaRae

PuffyBrown I love the egglet!  I'm goona add it to my siggy!   And good for you on the exercising!


----------



## Jakibro

Hey bronze!  I'm going to have to follow your lead and add a squirt of strawberry syrup and see how that works! :fat:Waiting for that hair growth salad recipe!


----------



## Duchesse

My goods came in the mail yesterday. The UPS guy was outside my building when I left to go out, and I darn near jumped him all like "Is that package for Duchesse?" lol.

I added the lecithin, raw wheat germ, and wheat germ oil to my smoothie.  The taste wasn't horrific, just not as tasty as I've been accostumed to. But I'm going to keep it up, as it did give me a burst of energy, and I had it at 7am, it's almost noon and I'm just now getting hungry.

I might add my hair is looking luscious and it's def grown according to the sudden spurt of grays in my hair that need to be hennad asap.


----------



## PuffyBrown

I know, ain't he cute? I think I am going to do it too. Moto for this challenge...ya think?



MonaRae said:


> PuffyBrown I love the egglet! I'm goona add it to my siggy! And good for you on the exercising!


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Ladies, I'm traveling this week and will be unable to have my cocktail for two days. I'm  bummed about it and hoping that I won't put a damper on my progress. ...sigh


----------



## GinnyP

MonaRae said:


> Br*nzeb I notice the same thing just the other day.  My ng is volient!


Monarae are you using the exact recipe for the drink?


----------



## MonaRae

I use the basic which are egg, wheat germ oil, and raw wheat germ but I vary with the milk I use Almond or Soy bc I can't stand cow's milk.  I also add molasses for the added iron.  And for kicks I throw in 1g of vit. C, 50 mg of B6 and 50 mg of b-complex.  All that and I still add lecithin.  You know how we do!  We will change up a recipe in a minute!


----------



## Kimberly

would someone mind pm'ing me the recipe please?  I'm supposed to be starting a 10-day MC tomorrow and would like to be able to have everything together for the shakes when I come off it...pretty please?  This thread is soooo long....


----------



## Lavendar

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks Lavendar and Iris, I'm up at this time bcs I was thinking about my hair. I am disappointed that I don't have greater results. But I know this too shall pass. I have alot to celebrate and yes, God gets all the Glory.
> 
> I love your siggy, Lavendar that shows your progress in 3 years, I'm aiming for results like that, as well. You are quite the inspiration. My hair is growing like weeds, it's already bsl -again-, but it's thin. The front is fine, but when i turn to the back......aww, man..I keep cutting my thin ends expecting for it to catch up and get thick all over and it looks like i'll be cutting -AGAIN.
> 
> As I said before, you guys are the best, bcs it's so hard to talk to others about your hair, as long as you have 10 strands on your hair and it's to your back, they are like "what? you've got great hair! It's sooo long"..so thanks for the feedback and I'm still inspired.
> 
> ~Blessings from Br*nze~


 
Girl, I think you may be cutting off your progress for nothing.  A lot of times when our hair grows, the thickness grows from crown to ends.  Therefore, you have to hang in there with your hair until the thickness starts to move down towards the ends.  I find this to especially be the case for really fine-haired ladies like myself.  What you must do is protect those ends and keep them well moisturized.  As my hair grows, I go through the thick-thin stages quite often.  I learned this from Chicoro and found it to be absolutely true.  This was priceless info for me, because like you, I would have been tempted to cut and start over.  Think about it....you keep cutting the thin ends and your hair is growing nicely, but the thin ends keep reappearing, and it probably seems like they keep reappearing at around the same length I bet.  You're not giving your hair a chance to show you what it's about to do!  Now I'm not advocating walking around with a bunch of splits or jagged ends, but that's not what you seem be saying.  As long as your ends are healthy, pamper them and let your hair do it's thang!

ETA:  I want to show you an example of what I mean.  Take a look at the picture in the feature of the month section (the one where I'm wearing the blue shirt).  Now look at the pic in my siggie.  I had quite a bit of growth between to two pics.  The feature one was taken on 9/18 and the siggie one on 10/30.  My ends are thinner right now because I had a growth spurt during the last two months for whatever reason.  I think it was due to using aloe vera.  That's the only new thing I added within the past two months.  But this is an example of how my hair does that thin-thick thing.   I just make sure my ends are healthy, moisturized, and bunned.


----------



## MonaRae

Great info Lavender!  No wonder you made Feature of the Month! 

Kimberely I just sent you a PM with the recipe which I copied from post #1.  Br*nzeb also gave a lot of details within that post so you may want to go and read post #1.


----------



## Kimberly

MonaRae said:


> Great info Lavender!  No wonder you made Feature of the Month!
> 
> Kimberely I just sent you a PM with the recipe which I copied from post #1.  Br*nzeb also gave a lot of details within that post so you may want to go and read post #1.



Thanks!  You're the best!  I'll go and read and reread post one several times


----------



## MonaRae

You're welcome Kimberly.  I'll bump the post within this thread.  This will help other that are overwhelmed by the number of pages.  I have mines set up to show 40 post per page and it help out a lot.  Right now I see 12 pages.


----------



## MonaRae

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I found this book, "The Natural Way to Super Beauty," at a fleamarket, and was hooked. I had to get it, it sums me up in sooo many ways. It was all of 50 cents. As some of you may know, I am healed of alopecia and on the path to regain 7 times what the devil stole from me. Literally. Anyway, this book was written in the 70s and was way ahead of its time. The author gives information regarding natural remedies for skin, hair, weight, etc, - the benefits of sulfur, protein, ph balancing, you name it. She refers to a recipe for regrowing thick, lush hair. I have enclosed it below.
> 
> This recipe comes from the book, "How I Stopped Growing Bald and Started Growing Hair," I tried this drink for about two months 4 years ago. I happened upon an old photo and I thought, "Man my hair looked gorgeous! So long, lushfully thick, full and shiny! What was I doing then?" Then I remembered it was the time when I was drinking this shake daily. You know how sometimes you can't see the forest for the trees? Well, I think that sums up how I could not see how gorgeous my own hair was for always looking at someone else's. I'd get compliments daily and just roll my eyes, like, do you see these split endz? Lesson learned ~ to appreciate what God blessed you with...
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd share it, because it is also helpful in those dealing with hairloss. That's what led me to find LHCF, so I give this back to you with love.
> 
> I pray that you guys find much benefit from it and it rejuvenates, replenishes and restores your follicles and blesses you from the top of your head to the very soles of your feet!
> 
> Hair Cocktail Ingredients:
> 3/4 glass of whole milk (I used SilkSoy Vanilla)
> 1 raw egg
> 1 tblspn raw wheat germ oil
> 2 tblspns raw wheat germ
> for flavor, you may add a piece of fruit in season
> 
> blend at low speed for thirty to sixty seconds. drink this blended mixture promptly. this drink should serve as your complete breakfast. do not eat or drink anything else for two hours after drinking this mixture. keep all ingredients refrigerated until use. once you notice the changes in your hair you may cut down on the daily intake of the hair cocktail and take it only twice a week. ofcourse, since it is a healthful drink, you may prefer to continue taking it indefinitely.
> 
> Believe it or not, the drink was not so bad. Even the raw egg bit . It really just tasted like a protein shake. I felt energized after taking it and I think I buffed up and slimmed down. So there you have it. I will start this new regimen on Monday, October 5th.
> 
> Be Blessed, I am!
> ~*Br*nze*~


 
Bumping the details!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Great job, MonaRae- you're keeping this thread going extremely well. you are so helpful, chica.  Thank you.

Lavendar- Thanks for the encouragement.  My husband said the same thing to me today.  The ends are not split, they are even and healthy, and yes, I keep cutting the same length off over and over...i'd be mbl by now...I know I've cut about 8 inches in the last 6 months, no lie...I'll hang on, I'll hang on...

Okay, I'll try and post the salad ingredients tonight. I haven't read that part, yet, so i'll skip and try to come back...busy day, busy day...Awesome Word at Church today, How to Get What's Yours From God!  ~ Girls, it was off the chain~  I'm sooo pumped.  Sooo pumped.  Ya'll are awesome...
until lata,
Much Luv B*~


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Great job, MonaRae- you're keeping this thread going extremely well. you are so helpful, chica.  Thank you.
> 
> Lavendar- Thanks for the encouragement.  My husband said the same thing to me today.  The ends are not split, they are even and healthy, and yes, I keep cutting the same length off over and over...i'd be mbl by now...I know I've cut about 8 inches in the last 6 months, no lie...I'll hang on, I'll hang on...
> 
> Okay, I'll try and post the salad ingredients tonight. I haven't read that part, yet, so i'll skip and try to come back...busy day, busy day...*Awesome Word at Church today, How to Get What's Yours From God!  ~ Girls, it was off the chain~  I'm sooo pumped.  Sooo pumped. * Ya'll are awesome...
> until lata,
> Much Luv B*~



That's what it's all about!! All of this information is coming together for a reason. Glory to God!


----------



## yodie

I read this thread constantly &  soooo want to try this but right now the wheat germ & wheat germ oil are not in my budget just yet. 

Keep gettin' great results ladies.


----------



## MonaRae

Yodie I believe the wheat germ & wheat germ oil are for added benefits of the b vitamins and vitamin E.  The egg is the most important.  Try the raw egg with milk and a fruit sweetener.  I believe you will still get very good growth from that combo along.  And if you have any protein powder laying around throw that in too. 

When I started out I would have soy milk, raw egg, 1 scoop of protein powder and molasses and I got good growth from that.  Just make lemonaid out of your situation.


----------



## MonaRae

Glad I can help Br*nzeb!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Chicas, this man's reggie is no joke...the salad has 15 or so ingredients and he wants you to layer and toss, layer and toss...the entire direction/ingredient list is like 3 pages...i wanted to scan it and attach it, which i may do, bcs i'm not trying to type that much stuff!  

He also mentioned, and this is really big, that if some could not tolerate egg, _take wheat germ oil and wheat germ with milk_ and that would help as well.  He mentioned soymilk as a good option, but not fat free or skim...which is what i was on this montherplexed.

He also mentioned drinking germinating seeds and milk to get follicles boosted....germinating seeds are like pumpkin, chia, sunflower, etc...I'm scanning/reading this book and trying to pick up on things here and there bcs i haven't had time to sit and read.  I just know I'm gonna end up scanning those pages and posting them right here...it seems to be the best way.  I'll try tomorrow...

If you have time, research germinating seeds and hair follicles, will y'all?

Be Back Lata~ in the real am (i'm going back to sleep )
~B*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Maybe our hair will grow like Chia Pets...LOL!  That would be good, right?  Their hair grew overnight...Who said there is no such thing as growing hair overnight is about to be proven wrong...i found this article...

Within the last decade, research done on Salba seeds has uncovered incredible nutritional information that could make this miracle grain the staple of the future. Claiming to hold more nutritional content than whole meals put together, Salba seeds are fast gaining popularity as a functional food that the ancient Aztec people valued above all else. More nutritious than flax seeds and packing more protein than soy, it’s a wonder Salba seeds were once used and marketed as Chia Pets, the lame ceramic animals that grew sprouts like hair. With increasing research and growing media attention however, Salba seeds are about to be the next nutritious grain to become incredibly mainstream.
*Miracle Nutrition*

Recent studies done on Salba seeds have shown them to be nutritionally superior to many of the current health foods people rely on today. Dr. Vladimir Vuksan, professor of endocrinology and nutritional sciences of the faculty of medicine at the University of Toronto has been conducting research on Salba, and encourages people to include the seeds in their diet. In addition to being beneficial for diabetics, Salba seeds contain the highest fibre content of any grain currently on the market. They also help to lower blood pressure due to the seed’s natural blood thinning effect.

Salba seeds are also superior in protein quality to rice, corn, oats, amaranth, soy, barley and wheat. They boast high mineral contents of potassium, niacin, magnesium, calcium and copper, not to mention being very high in omega-3, 6 and 9 fatty acids. Salba seeds are highly water soluble and can hold up to 14 times their weight in water, helping to effectively slow food digestion and positively affecting satiety levels as well. The fibre content is so high that just 12 grams of Salba can provide more than 5 grams of dietary fibre and also contain enough antioxidants to trump many different kinds of berries.

Salba seeds are so nutritious, in fact, that Dr. Vuksan claims that just three ounces of Salba contains as much omega-3 as eating 28 ounces of salmon, as much calcium as drinking three glasses of milk, as much fibre as eating a cup of All-Bran, as much iron as 5 cups of raw spinach, as much vegetable protein as a cup of kidney beans, as much potassium as a banana and as much vitamin C as eating 7 oranges!


----------



## Lavendar

So salba seeds are otherwise known as chia seeds?


----------



## tess1913

I am going to buy this book asap.  I have been suffering from alopecia for over a year now and I have had no success with my dermatologist, mega-tek, BT, or MTG in this spot.  
Thank you Bronze for posting this information!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Lavendar said:


> So salba seeds are otherwise known as chia seeds?


 Yes.  Like the Chia pet... Those are the actual seeds that grow it's hair....


tess1913 said:


> I am going to buy this book asap. I have been suffering from alopecia for over a year now and I have had no success with my dermatologist, mega-tek, BT, or MTG in this spot.
> Thank you Bronze for posting this information!


 
You are so welcome, tess1913.  We will answer any questions/concerns you may have, but you will find soo many benefits from this cocktail...Glad to have ya'.


----------



## MonaRae

I'm getting all hype about the book and may try order it again this week!  Thanks for all your info and time Br*nzeb


----------



## aribell

Lavendar said:


> Girl, I think you may be cutting off your progress for nothing. A lot of times when our hair grows, the thickness grows from crown to ends. Therefore, you have to hang in there with your hair until the thickness starts to move down towards the ends. I find this to especially be the case for really fine-haired ladies like myself. What you must do is protect those ends and keep them well moisturized. As my hair grows, I go through the thick-thin stages quite often. I learned this from Chicoro and found it to be absolutely true. This was priceless info for me, because like you, I would have been tempted to cut and start over. Think about it....you keep cutting the thin ends and your hair is growing nicely, but the thin ends keep reappearing, and it probably seems like they keep reappearing at around the same length I bet. You're not giving your hair a chance to show you what it's about to do! Now I'm not advocating walking around with a bunch of splits or jagged ends, but that's not what you seem be saying. As long as your ends are healthy, pamper them and let your hair do it's thang!
> 
> ETA: I want to show you an example of what I mean. Take a look at the picture in the feature of the month section (the one where I'm wearing the blue shirt). Now look at the pic in my siggie. I had quite a bit of growth between to two pics. The feature one was taken on 9/18 and the siggie one on 10/30. My ends are thinner right now because I had a growth spurt during the last two months for whatever reason. I think it was due to using aloe vera. That's the only new thing I added within the past two months. But this is an example of how my hair does that thin-thick thing. I just make sure my ends are healthy, moisturized, and bunned.


 
So old growth will thicken up too?  If so that's good news because ever since I've been taking vit and co-washing and whatnot, the newgrowth is much thicker and better than the old growth--even though I've been natural the whole time.  You just saved me from an unnecessary BC!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> I'm getting all hype about the book and may try order it again this week! Thanks for all your info and time Br*nzeb


 

I enjoy every minute of it...left the book at home, was gonna try and post on my break...oh well


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

nicola.kirwan said:


> So old growth will thicken up too? If so that's good news because ever since I've been taking vit and co-washing and whatnot, the newgrowth is much thicker and better than the old growth--even though I've been natural the whole time. You just saved me from an unnecessary BC!


 

that's great to know, huh?


----------



## PuffyBrown

Okay first book done.... I was reading 3 books at one time so it took a little longer......
It was a really good book. Some of the skin topics were off base for me but that should be expected as my skin type is not the same as hers. The rest of the book was really good. It confirms the things that we think are right but just not quite sure.

One example is our supplements. We choose to take supplements today because they are good for you. She comments on how the medical industry and the FDA is increasingly reducing the "need" for supplements. However she points out, that it was doctors who started the vitamin cures in the first place and now they wont even acknowledge that vitamins actually work. 

Back to talk more...currently at work

PX.  I ordered teh book by Alexander..Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll keep us posted when you can.....

Lova Ya!


----------



## MonaRae

Talk about a book worm!  Go head PuffyBrown!


----------



## Jakibro

Tess1913 check your mail,I sent you something


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Wooh, ladies, good going...Puff, you'll probably finish alexander's book b4 me...LOL!


----------



## PuffyBrown

MonaRae said:


> Talk about a book worm! Go head PuffyBrown!


 

I know right? JOIN the CLUB....you wont regret it...


----------



## ycj

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Good morning, ladies,
> 
> I tried my cocktail with liquid lecithin again, and it wasn't soo bad. I used less lecithin, 1 tblspn instead of 2, i can hang...still not as good as before, but the aftertaste is minimal...so that's a very good thing.


 
Hi Br*nzeb, but if I'm not mistaken the book indicates that the raw lecithin is better to take opposed to the liquid. I did in fact purchase the liquid and when I got home I re-read that section in the book that mentions the best way to take the lecithin and it was the raw version. As a matter of fact I was angry with myself for not looking at that reference before I purchased the liquid. So you know what that meant?  Yeah! I had to go back to the health food store and exchange the liquid for the raw lecithin.LOL


----------



## ycj

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> 1)i'm not sure if powdered eggs work exactly the same as regular, but it seems like a good choice
> 
> 2)results are being seen
> 
> 3)lecithin is not part of the original recipe, wheat germ is a requirement.
> 
> okay, on that note,
> i tried liquid lecithin in my cocktail a minute ago...my stomach is bubblin' - that lecithin has an after-taste, the consistency is sooo gooey and sticky - very surprised. I bought 2 -32oz bottles erplexed. Have mercy.


 
Girl re-read that section about the lecithin!!!!!! Take the liquid back and get the raw version......I bet it would taste better anyway!! The raw version has not been depeted as the liquid form. 
Have you ever heard this old expression....A hard head makes a soft ***


----------



## MonaRae

Br*nzeb are you using the wheat germ oil by Viobin?  If so try your shake without it.  When I used it mines had a funny after taste and when I remove it it was gone.  I now use the one found in the freezer section of the Health Food Store.  I cost twice as much but I'm worth it.


----------



## ycj

ChiChiStar said:


> Ok, so I have been taking this drink straight, just the raw organic egg mixed in some carnation milk and it goes down smooth and quick with no problems and I have no stomach problems afterwards. So I finally wanted to try it the right way I guess so I ordered ground wheat germ, ground flax seed and ground brewers yeast. I mixed in a blender, a tablespoon of each into my blender with one raw organic egg and some carnation milk and poured it almost full into an 8 oz glass . I started drinking it but the wheat germ and the brewers yeast taste so nasty and made the mix kinda of grainy so I didn't like the texture nor the taste. Took me about 8 gulps to drink that mix down and with each swallow I felt like I wanted to vomit. Then immediately after drinking it, my stomach begins to ache and grumble really bad and it's been like that all day.
> I know I am not going to do this mix again. I think I'll just stick to the simple route of just swallowing the raw egg alone or either the raw egg mixed with milk, gulp it down in one swallow and go.
> That ground brewers yeast and wheat germ is nasty but the ground flax seed is okay.


 
Girl you had me laughing to tears!!!!!!


----------



## ycj

strawbearysweet said:


> Ok so I tried this. I bought a dozen organic brown eggs and that's it. I was in a hurry and didn't have time to pick up anything else.
> 
> Let me just say, the actual thought of doing this when I first read the post was vomit inducing. But after reading up on the health benefits I figured what the hay. I'm into the all natural thing anyway.
> 
> So, since I was being lazy I decided to chug the dern egg plain...no yummy additives. I held the cup for a few mins., smelled it and, then took the plunge.  So the first try was the practice egg and it went straight down the sink in .0003 seconds. The second try was much better and I didn't taste a dern thing!!! It was all in my head. I did this two days in a row, fell off the wagon, and now I think I lost the wagon for good.
> 
> Maybe I will try the shake next time but I wanted to tell you girls that I am pulling for you! HHG


 
I must say you are bolder than most!  If you can chug a raw egg twice in 2 days, then the shake should not be a problem for you. I am rooting for ya!


----------



## ycj

ladyofvirtue said:


> Hey Br*nze,
> 
> I started the 2 eggs in my drink this a.m. The only difference is that it made the consistancy (sp?) less thick.
> 
> I know I can't eat for 2 hours after my drink, but can I drink water? I'm trynin to get me 64 oz per day in: 32 oz. in the a.m. and 32 oz. in the p.m.


 
Sorry for this little tid bit, but it states in the book don't eat or drink anythng for 2 hours. I don't know if she meant water!


----------



## yodie

Are the benefits from the egg alone or is it a combination of the egg and wheat germ/wheat germ oil?


----------



## ladyofvirtue

Thanks Vcj


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Well, I thought about your post, vcj, but i will keep the liquid lecithin, it's not so bad.  I ordered online and it's a hassle to return.  I'll just double up on it.  The book stated that powdered lecithin is better than liquid, but i'll just go with it...the bottle listed the nutrient info, so it's okay...

Viobin WG - i haven't tasted it yet in a while, but i tolerated it before, so i'll probably be okay...i hope my memory serves me right...


----------



## yodie

I'm ready to join.  Yay!!!
Arming myself with my vits and this shake.  

How much are you ladies spending on Wheat germ oil and raw wheat germ? Deciding whether to order off line or go to the store.  Found 1 lb of wheat germ online for $2, but the shipping cost $8.


----------



## yodie

MonaRae said:


> Br*nzeb are you using the wheat germ oil by Viobin? If so try your shake without it. When I used it mines had a funny after taste and when I remove it it was gone. I now use the one found in the freezer section of the Health Food Store. I cost twice as much but I'm worth it.


 
How much was the other wg oil you found in the frozen section vs. the Viobin? Does the shake taste that much better?

Have the rest of you ladies noticed a funny after taste with Viobin wheat germ oil?


----------



## MonaRae

Viobin is $7 and the freezer brand (_can't remember the name right now_) is $14


----------



## yodie

MonaRae said:


> Viobin is $7 and the freezer brand (_can't remember the name right now_) is $14


 
Thanks.  Guess I should just pick this stuff up from the store then.  

Any o


----------



## yodie

MonaRae said:


> Viobin is $7 and the freezer brand (_can't remember the name right now_) is $14


 
Any other ladies have feedback on the Viobin wg oil?

Picked up the raw wheat germ from whole foods, but they were out of wheat germ oil.  I noticed the price was $17, ouch!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

yodie said:


> I'm ready to join. Yay!!!
> Arming myself with my vits and this shake.
> 
> How much are you ladies spending on Wheat germ oil and raw wheat germ? Deciding whether to order off line or go to the store. Found 1 lb of wheat germ online for $2, but the shipping cost $8.


 i ordered wheatgerm from iherb, it was 2 bucks, shipping was 3 bucks



yodie said:


> How much was the other wg oil you found in the frozen section vs. the Viobin? Does the shake taste that much better?
> 
> Have the rest of you ladies noticed a funny after taste with Viobin wheat germ oil?


 i do remember an after taste, but think it can be dealt with - especially if you add fruit to your cocktail



yodie said:


> Any other ladies have feedback on the Viobin wg oil? it's so much cheaper taking viobin than spectrum...Now Foods also has WG oil and it's a great price, too.  I bought it at Vitaminshoppe...look through the thread for a code of $5...
> 
> Picked up the raw wheat germ from whole foods, but they were out of wheat germ oil. I noticed the price was $17, ouch!


 Ouch is right.  that's why i went with viobin and now foods for WG oil...i'm planning on doing this for the long haul, and i want to do something i can keep up with...so if you don't mind the 17 dollar price tag, the taste will be better, it's just your preference.  But I got 32oz of Viobin for $14 or $15...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

How's everyone today?  Did we all get out and Ba-Rack our Vote?  I refuse to  watch the exit polls...i'll just check in the morning for our history-making events...


----------



## Jakibro

I have been watching the polls and can't stop! So excited,,,anyway, doing good,got my vitamins today and notice since i've been doing the shake that my nails are growing.Yes,That viobin WG oil is killing me, But i know it's healthy so i'll keep it up....Hope everyone is doing well! WE ARE MAKING HISTORY!!!


----------



## yodie

Just ordered the book.  Can't hurt to have this on the shelf.  Got it, shipping included, for less than $5. 

Now I need to get me some wheat germ oil.


----------



## Kimberly

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> i ordered wheatgerm from iherb, it was 2 bucks, shipping was 3 bucks



Hey B, I'm not finding the wheatgerm on the iherb site...can you post a link or a product code or something.  I've been looking ever since you posted this and I am only coming up with wg oil

TIA


----------



## yodie

Kimberly said:


> Hey B, I'm not finding the wheatgerm on the iherb site...can you post a link or a product code or something. I've been looking ever since you posted this and I am only coming up with wg oil
> 
> TIA


 
I'm not sure if you have a Whole Foods Market in your area, but they had 1 lb of Wheat Germ for $1.99


----------



## GinnyP

yodie said:


> Just ordered the book.  Can't hurt to have this on the shelf.  Got it, shipping included, for less than $5.
> 
> Now I need to get me some wheat germ oil.


I ordered my book Oct 24th it was shipped out Oct 27th still NO BOOK I received a confirmation it should get here no later than Nov 14 I wrote back and was wondering if they sent it by Camel(heeeeeee) after that comment I hope I still get it.


----------



## Kimberly

yodie said:


> I'm not sure if you have a Whole Foods Market in your area, but they had 1 lb of Wheat Germ for $1.99



We have a Wild Oats which was bought by Whole Foods last year so I'll check today after work.    as if I need more reason to go there... 

Thank you!


----------



## MonaRae

OK, Ladies!  I’m on a sugar detox right now so that means no sweeteners in my egg cocktail.  So my new recipe (_closer to the original_) is:

1 Raw Organic Veggie Feed Egg
1 Tbsp Lecithin
2 Tbsp Raw Wheat Germ
1 Tbsp Wheat Germ Oil
8 oz Almond Milk
1 B-Complex Vitamin
1 gram Vitamin C
50 mg B6
1 Tbsp Raw Flaxseed

I do like it and it will take some getting use to but I think this is better for me.  I want to get the full blow of this one especially since I have to wait 2 hours in order to eat!  

This drink still pack a punch in the calorie department which is about *400*!  And its worth every drop!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Nice mix, MonaRae~  those calories are delicious, aren't they?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey, Kim~  I guess you'll pick up your raw wheat germ at your neighborhood WF...let me know if you need some help.


----------



## MonaRae

Br*nzeb are you still gonna post the healthy hair salad? I'm on my health kick _again_ and I really want the recipe.  TIA!


----------



## Puddles

MonaRae said:


> Br*nzeb are you still gonna post the healthy hair salad? I'm on my health kick _again_ and I really want the recipe. TIA!


 
Hi ladies......is there a link to the book you're ordering? 
I want to order it too. 

TIA


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> Br*nzeb are you still gonna post the healthy hair salad? I'm on my health kick _again_ and I really want the recipe. TIA!


 MonaRae~  I will get that to you asap...now lemme find it....


Puddles said:


> Hi ladies......is there a link to the book you're ordering?
> I want to order it too.
> 
> TIA


Google these books, i don't know why i can't add a link.. you can find them at amazon or alibris books online....
*How I Stopped Growing Bald and Started Growing Hair *

by Dale Alexander 

-and-

*The Natural Way to Super Beauty (Mass Market Paperback)*

by Mary Ann Crenshaw (Author)


----------



## Puddles

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> MonaRae~ I will get that to you asap...now lemme find it....
> 
> Google these books, i don't know why i can't add a link.. you can find them at amazon or alibris books online....
> *How I Stopped Growing Bald and Started Growing Hair *
> 
> by Dale Alexander
> 
> -and-
> 
> *The Natural Way to Super Beauty (Mass Market Paperback)*
> 
> by Mary Ann Crenshaw (Author)


 
Thanks hun.


----------



## MonaRae

Thanks Br*nzeb!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Ya'll more than welcome...I feel emotionally drained....I feel as though I'm in a dream-state....like this is surreal, I guess.

"Yes We Can"  ~ "Yes We Did"


----------



## slimting

Kimberly said:


> Hey B, I'm not finding the wheatgerm on the iherb site...can you post a link or a product code or something. I've been looking ever since you posted this and I am only coming up with wg oil
> 
> TIA


 

You have to do a search for "Raw Wheat Germ" on the iherb site. I couldn't find it either when I was looking for wheat germ.


----------



## yodie

Guess what... my blender broke down today.  I'm soo disappointed.


----------



## MonaRae

^^Snake it up yodie!  Snake it up!  

I had to improvise today.  I ran out of Almond Milk and I did not feel like running across town to get more so I got some canned goat milk for tomorrow shake!


----------



## yodie

MonaRae said:


> ^^Snake it up yodie! Snake it up!
> 
> I had to improvise today. I ran out of Almond Milk and I did not feel like running across town to get more so I got some canned goat milk for tomorrow shake!


 
What is snake it up? Mix it with a spoon?


----------



## MonaRae

lol I thought it looked funny sHake it up!


----------



## yodie

MonaRae said:


> lol I thought it looked funny sHake it up!


 
Oh, okay.  HA!
Yep, I might have to do that.  That's exactly what I'm gonna do....until I get a blender...sometime in the near future.


----------



## MonaRae

And since you are not dealing with powders it shall all blend well enough!


----------



## MonaRae

Canned goat milk is a no go!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

hey~

How's everyone?  I'm gonna try scanning and attaching a link....hope this works.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ohwell:

It doesn't work...

Okay, if you guys are interested in the Ingredients for *Hair Salad and Diet for Hair Growth*, send me a pm, in it enclose your email address and i will send the info via attachments - it's about 7 scanned pages from the book....now if you guys can post it, that's great.  Until then, I'll send it to you individually.

How's that?

Blessings, Br*nze~


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey everyone~  To all those who sent a pm to me, I've just sent a pm to you with the ingredients only.  I'll update it with more instructions and more recipes tomorrow....but here's your grocery list to begin with....

Be Blessed and Enjoy
B*~


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Hey Bronze,

I'm still on my cocktail. This is a keeper!

I got my older brother and one of my sisters started on it too.


----------



## MonaRae

Thanks you so much Br*nzeb!  I can't wait to get my book!


----------



## PuffyBrown

That recipe is similar to mine except I use soy and I take the b's and c's in tablet form. I don't use sweetener either I add a little vanilla flavoring it makes it taste sweet. (not vanilla extract...but flavoring. Same section as you would buy all flavorings like extracts and food coloring). For a egg noggy flavor add in a pinch of nutmeg....ummm ummm good.



MonaRae said:


> OK, Ladies! I’m on a sugar detox right now so that means no sweeteners in my egg cocktail. So my new recipe (_closer to the original_) is:
> 
> 1 Raw Organic Veggie Feed Egg
> 1 Tbsp Lecithin
> 2 Tbsp Raw Wheat Germ
> 1 Tbsp Wheat Germ Oil
> 8 oz Almond Milk
> 1 B-Complex Vitamin
> 1 gram Vitamin C
> 50 mg B6
> 1 Tbsp Raw Flaxseed
> 
> I do like it and it will take some getting use to but I think this is better for me. I want to get the full blow of this one especially since I have to wait 2 hours in order to eat!
> 
> This drink still pack a punch in the calorie department which is about *400*! And its worth every drop!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*HEy Chicas~  Send your email address when you pm so i can send this to you guys.  I hope you all enjoy the recipe.  I'll try to get ingredients this weekend to our Waistlength Hair Salad...Yumm!*


----------



## ladyofvirtue

Br*nze,

I wish I could make everybody start taking this recipe.

When I measured my hair yesterday, I was shocked at how much growth I had received.

This drink has proven itself.

My DH is also drinking it (for the skin benefits).

I know you get tired of hearing this, but, thank you.  You didn't have to share your blessing with us.  Many women would not have done so.

I publically want to invite everyone to, "Try it, you'll like it."


----------



## EOAA

Ive been lurking this thread from the beginning, was hesitant about the raw egg, but this morning I finally decided to try it...only using the egg and vanilla soy milk...and i didnt taste the egg...i have already placed my order for the other ingredients....So thank u for sharing this.... Happy hair growing


----------



## NYAmicas

I've been drinking the egg whole. *It's slimy* I've also been reading the book, a very interesting read and the author was quite ahead of her time as someone already mentioned. I have yet to purchase the wheat germ and lechitin she talks about
As for the egg-I've only swallowed it down whole 3 times and it wasnt pleasant but I felt like I had more energy during the day and wasn't as hungry as I normally am. I'm also losing some weight.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Gosh, you guys are sooo nice.  

I am very happy to share my blessings with all of you and to whomever is willing to take the chance.  It is more than worth it and you'll be pleasantly surprised.  Make sure to blend the egg and _you won't even taste it_.  Drinking it whole/straight-up is on a whole other level of determination and strength...and my gag reflexes are serious.  So, I'm not advising any-bod-y to go there, 'cause I'm not.  (;- ).  

My hair has also grown at a phenomenal rate.  I'm almost in disbelief.  I have to get a digicam.  I have to.  My hair is progressing in thickness and the growth rate is incredible.  

I think my skin is detoxifying and I know my cells are rejuvenating.  I never get tired of hearing thanks because it let's me know that I definitely did the right thing in sharing this recipe.  I can't wait to try the waistlength hair salad.  Lord only knows the benefits that will come out of that.  I'll try and pick-up ingredients this weekend.  

If anyone else needs the info, send your email address and I'll get it to you as soon as I can.

Hang in there, everyone, your hair dreams are coming to pass.

Blessings,
Br*nze~


----------



## kitamay

I have also been lurking around this thread since it started. I am so thankful. I have already got my ingredients and you really dont taste the raw egg once you mix everything up. I can't say that I am a big fan of the taste of the wheat germ and wheat germ oil.


----------



## sowhut

I fell off after a week of doing this but plan on re-starting tomorrow. I have grown to like my concoction lol.


----------



## yodie

I'm back on this challenge.

Just got my blender repaired today.  I just had a shake.  It tastes good!  My shake consists of the following:

Rice milk
2 tbs wheat germ
1 egg
frozen fruit (banana, cherry, mango)

Is this okay for my shake?
I haven't purchased the wheat germ oil yet and I just ordered the book.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

my wheat germ and wheat germ oil came on Friday. i'm going to get some eggs today so i can try the drink tonight. can't wait! 

i'm transitioning and 6 months post relaxer. i want to BC when i have enough new growth to put in a ponytail, maybe in a another year to 1.5 years. so hopefully this drink will speed up the process.

and my skin has been breaking out so i'm ready for the glowing skin!


----------



## PuffyBrown

VinDieselsWifey said:


> my wheat germ and wheat germ oil came on Friday. i'm going to get some eggs today so i can try the drink tonight. can't wait!
> 
> i'm transitioning and 6 months post relaxer. i want to BC when i have enough new growth to put in a ponytail, maybe in a another year to 1.5 years. so hopefully this drink will speed up the process.
> 
> and my skin has been breaking out so i'm ready for the glowing skin!


 
Well you're definately going to get some


----------



## MonaRae

I ordered the Alexander Dale book early Friday AM and I can't wait to get it.  Thanks Br*nze for all your help and info!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Great ladies.  I tried to respond to everyone's request for salad ingredients.  I'm so sorry that some attachments didn't work.  I'll resend if you all need me to, just let me know.


----------



## PuffyBrown

*This is the Alexander Salad*

This is the Alexander Salad. I had some time on my hands tonight, bored from nothing being on the tele. I decided to type this out and post. I copied the pages that Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll sent out to everyone.

I know that there are alot of lurkers out there as well as non-paid members. (We love you too!)


The salad was taken from the book "_How I Stopped Growing Bald and Started Growing Hair", by Dale Alexander._

In his book, he gives this delightful salad.
He says " _I feel certain you'll love the Alexander Salad. Everyone who's ever tasted it has raved about it. Recently, during a talent show at Patsy'D Amore's famous Villa Capri restaurant in Hollywood, I made the salad for forty people. It was a smash hit. Everybody clamored for second helpings. The maitre d' was so excited by the salad's unique flavor that he took a portion home to share it with his wife. It was the talk of the restaurant for weeks afterward. _
_Another good thing about this delicious and nutritious salad is that it goes a long way. If you prepare the salad as described below, it will easily serve a family of four. Moreover, if ther is any left over, it will keep for days in the refrigerator. The lemon juice helps to keep it fresh"._


*How to Make the Alexander Salad*​*INGREDIENTS*​ 
green parsley , baby carrots, green watercress, red cabbage, green romaine lettuce, green cucumbers, green onions including shoots, green zucchini, red sweet onions, green celery, greenish alfalfa sprouts, green or red pepper, beige Jerusalem artichokes, red tomatoes.​ 
*Seasonings*
_oregano, choice of oil made from sunflower seeds, safflower seeds, or soybeans, lemon concentrate powder, orange concentrate powder, enzyme seasoning, lemon juice, organic mineral powder, almond meal._​ 
_(The last two items are generally available only in health food shops but can be specially ordered in other food stores.)_​ 
_Wash and clean all vegetables. Do not remove outside skin layers of any vegetables except the red onion and sweet corn. Remember that all vegetables used must be served in their raw state.(Alexander, 1969, 154). _​ 
 Wash and clean all vegetables.  Do no remove outside skin layers of any vegetables except the red onion and sweet corn. Remember that all vegetables used must be served in their raw state. 

You will need an oversized wooden salad bowl and large wooden spoon and fork. Since this is a salad of layer upon layer of greens designed to distribute oils effectively and to mask the odors of the onions, p lease follow mixing and tossing directions very carefully.

Take one-third of a bunch of green parsley. Cut up into quarter-inch long segments. Place pieces in bowl. Do same with one-third bunch of green watercress. Toss parsley and watercress in bowl.
Take ten to twelve leaves of green romaine lettuce. Cut up in half-inch segments. Place in bowl and toss together with parsley and watercress. 

Add the vegetable  oil of your choice (safflower seed oil, soybean oil, sunflower seed oil) as your fist salad dressing. Add about three tablespoonfuls of whatever oil you use. Now add the first of your seasonings. You can start with organic multiple mineral food substances if you like. This is a compound of finely ground vegetables and is usually sold in a container like a pepper shaker or bottle. It can be sprinkled directly on to the salad. Add one-half of a teaspoon of this seasoning to the ingredients. Toss all the green in the bowl. Add one-half of a teaspoon of oregano. Toss all ingredients. You’ll note at this point how well the oregano and mineral food substances cling to the oiled greens. 

Dice one-third of a bunch of green onions (scallions). Add to salad. Dice one-third of red onion. Add to salad. Toss all ingredients. Now add one or two teaspoonfuls of lemon concentrate powder. Sprinkle on greens. Follow this by overlaying the lemon concentrate with the same quantity of orange concentrate powder. (These last two are optional, but I believe they add zest to the salad.) Toss ingredients again. Add a generous handful of alfalfa sprouts. Squeeze one half of a fresh lemon onto salad. Toss ingredients. Add a tablespoonful of almond meal and toss. 
Cut half a dozen Jerusalem artichokes in to bite size wedges. Add to salad. Cut either a dozen baby carrots or three large ones into thin slices. Baby carrots are far superior in flavor.) Add to salad and toss ingredients. Slice thinly a medium-size wedge of red cabbage as if preparing for Cole slaw. Add to salad.
Take one zucchini and one cucumber and cut up into quarter-inch ingredients. Now sprinkle enzyme powder freely on salad. Overlay this with another sprinkling of oregano and any or all of the other three powdered seasonings. Toss all ingredients again. Add one tablespoon of almond meal and toss again.
Chop into bite size segments five to six stalks of green celery. Use the green parts of the celery, not the white, which are referred to as “hearts of celery”. Add to salad. Now dice one-half of either a green or a red pepper. Add to salad. Slice off the kernels of one or two ears of raw sweet corn. Add to salad and toss ingredients. Add one or two red ripe tomatoes. Cut into wedges and then slice wedges into quarters. Add to salad (Be sure to add tomatoes last as they bruise easily and cannot take too much tossing.) Add juice of remaining half of lemon to salad. Toss ingredients, but lightly this time. 
You now have a really superb vegetable salad, one that is properly prepared. You can, if you wish, replace the various oils and seasonings mentioned above with a French dressing rich in herbs. If you do , add a little of this dressing at a time as you prepare the salad-let us say after adding every third, forth, or fifth vegetable to the bowl. Follow this by tossing ingredients evenly in bowl. In any case, avoid adding any salad dressing at the end of your preparations. You do not want the dressing to be concentrated on just a tiny portion of the salad. Otherwise, you will find it very flat to the taste.
At this pint, you may eat the Alexander salad as is or enrich it father with diced cheddar cheese, a can of tuna, or a pound of fresh shrimp, lobster, or crab meat. You may if you wish, add slices of leftover chicken. If you use the aforementioned seafood, add a tablespoon of mayonnaise and toss all the ingredients one final time. 


​​


----------



## MonaRae

May the Lord Bless your wonderful fingers PuffyBrown!  Thanks!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

great job, puff~  nice work.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition

Biotin
Biotin often called vitamin H, is yet another B complex component. Biotin is a proven hair growth vitamin and a preventative to excessive hair loss. It appears to metabolise fatty acids. Fatty acids are a valuable growth factor in numerous processes in the body including the hair. Biotin is also seen as an aid in preventing hair turning grey.
Biotin is found in egg yolks. *Raw egg whites actually hinder effectiveness*, but when the albumen (egg white) is cooked, the culprit - a substance called avidin is destroyed by heat. Biotin is also present in liver, milk, yeast and kidney.
Balding men might find that a Biotin supplement may keep their hair longer

Is the raw egg hurting us or helping us? Im confused because I've been researching and most sites say raw egss can cause hair loss.


----------



## ycj

*Re: This is the Alexander Salad*



PuffyBrown said:


> This is the Alexander Salad. I had some time on my hands tonight, bored from nothing being on the tele. I decided to type this out and post. I copied the pages that Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll sent out to everyone.
> 
> I know that there are alot of lurkers out there as well as non-paid members. (We love you too!)
> 
> 
> The salad was taken from the book "_How I Stopped Growing Bald and Started Growing Hair", by Dale Alexander._
> 
> In his book, he gives this delightful salad.
> He says " _I feel certain you'll love the Alexander Salad. Everyone who's ever tasted it has raved about it. Recently, during a talent show at Patsy'D Amore's famous Villa Capri restaurant in Hollywood, I made the salad for forty people. It was a smash hit. Everybody clamored for second helpings. The maitre d' was so excited by the salad's unique flavor that he took a portion home to share it with his wife. It was the talk of the restaurant for weeks afterward. _
> _Another good thing about this delicious and nutritious salad is that it goes a long way. If you prepare the salad as described below, it will easily serve a family of four. Moreover, if ther is any left over, it will keep for days in the refrigerator. The lemon juice helps to keep it fresh"._
> 
> 
> *How to Make the Alexander Salad*​*INGREDIENTS*​
> green parsley , baby carrots, green watercress, red cabbage, green romaine lettuce, green cucumbers, green onions including shoots, green zucchini, red sweet onions, green celery, greenish alfalfa sprouts, green or red pepper, beige Jerusalem artichokes, red tomatoes.​
> *Seasonings*
> _oregano, choice of oil made from sunflower seeds, safflower seeds, or soybeans, lemon concentrate powder, orange concentrate powder, enzyme seasoning, lemon juice, organic mineral powder, almond meal._​
> _(The last two items are generally available only in health food shops but can be specially ordered in other food stores.)_​
> _Wash and clean all vegetables. Do not remove outside skin layers of any vegetables except the red onion and sweet corn. Remember that all vegetables used must be served in their raw state.(Alexander, 1969, 154). _​
> 
> There were no specific measurements given so I am thinking one of each item?​


 
I would like to thank you as well for posting this recipe for all of us to copy!!!


----------



## esoterica

I am getting in on this as soon as find the raw wheat germ.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

NinasLongAmbition said:


> Biotin
> Biotin often called vitamin H, is yet another B complex component. Biotin is a proven hair growth vitamin and a preventative to excessive hair loss. It appears to metabolise fatty acids. Fatty acids are a valuable growth factor in numerous processes in the body including the hair. Biotin is also seen as an aid in preventing hair turning grey.
> Biotin is found in egg yolks. *Raw egg whites actually hinder effectiveness*,*They leave out how much raw eggs you have to ingest for this to take place, almost 3000, if i'm not overstating...someone already posted on this in the thread early on.* but when the albumen (egg white) is cooked, the culprit - a substance called avidin is destroyed by heat. Biotin is also present in liver, milk, yeast and kidney.
> Balding men might find that a Biotin supplement may keep their hair longer
> 
> Is the raw egg hurting us or helping us? *Raw eggs are not hurting us.  If you would see the progress, you'd know for sure, this is not harmful at all.  *Im confused because I've been researching and most sites say raw egss can cause hair loss*.I can only testify of what i've read and experienced, and it hasn't caused hair loss - in fact, it combats it.  That's what this post is all about.  The book states more information on how it works, I'm sorry I can't post it all.  There are some copies on amazon and alibris, if you'd like to read more on it. [/*quote]*It's always good to research things before you get started on them, so you're doing a good thing by double-checking this information.  You'll know if it's right for you.  I'm sure you will make good decisions regarding this regimen...*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I hope you guys had an awesome week~
And I hope this one is even better~~
G'nite!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I hope you guys had an awesome week~
> And I hope this one is even better~~
> G'nite!


 

U2 Sweetie...


----------



## PuffyBrown

I have to say ladies that I think we are on to something with this drink. I am feeling fab. My hair is thriving. I can't explain how it feels but I just feel GOOD all over. That wheat germ and flax seed is some good stuff. 
Drink up.

I don't know about that salad yet.
Water chestnuts, raw onion.
I wonder if it would be a big deal if I skipped those two items.
I am going to make this salad this weekend and give it a try. I still haven't received that book yet. It has been over a week! 

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, does he say how many times a week to eat this salad or does he give any info on how much this salad should be consumed?


----------



## MonaRae

I was just too lazy to get all the ingredients today.  I hope to have my book by the end of the week so I can see all the other tidbits and read the direct benefits of each salad ingredient.


----------



## Keen

PuffyBrown said:


> I have to say ladies that I think we are on to something with this drink. I am feeling fab. My hair is thriving. I can't explain how it feels but I just feel GOOD all over. That wheat germ and flax seed is some good stuff.
> Drink up.
> 
> I don't know about that salad yet.
> Water chestnuts, raw onion.
> I wonder if it would be a big deal if I skipped those two items.
> I am going to make this salad this weekend and give it a try. I still haven't received that book yet. It has been over a week!
> 
> Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, does he say how many times a week to eat this salad or does he give any info on how much this salad should be consumed?



The drink has flaxseed in it? I thought it was jut wheat germ, wheat germ oil and raw egg?


----------



## yodie

Is anyone drinking the shake without the wheat germ oil? This is the last ingredient that I have to pick up.


----------



## LilBrownied

yodie said:


> Is anyone drinking the shake without the wheat germ oil? This is the last ingredient that I have to pick up.


 
I'm drinking a version w/o wheatgerm. I think somewhere in this thread someone said the egg is the most important part. I looked up the nutritional info of wheatgerm and it doesn't seem THAT essential.


----------



## MonaRae

I am this week.  I used the last of my wheatgerm oil today and decided not to replace it.  With all that I am doing for my hair I think I can skip it for a little bit.  However, I am thinking for replacing it with flaxseed oil.  Its about half the price of wheatgerm oil.

Oh, and Keen flaxseed oil is not in the ingredients for the Egg Cocktail.


----------



## Kimberly

I'm drinking my first shake this morning.  I wasn't able to find the wheat germ oil and my blender is still in storage.  I'll try to get it out this week BUT in the mean time, I'm not wanting that to deter me!  I saw some basic recipes of just milk and egg and protein powder maybe and I should be able to mix that with a fork.  I'll work on the other ingredients but I have a bad habit of putting things off for one reason or another and never coming back to them...I need to be on this NOW!

I love you guys!  Saying *thank you* does not even seem like enough.  I feel inspired and encouraged...


----------



## PuffyBrown

Keen said:


> The drink has flaxseed in it? I thought it was jut wheat germ, wheat germ oil and raw egg?


 

sorry for confusing you!
Na the recipe does't call for the Flaxseed but I added to the mix.


----------



## Keen

LilBrownied said:


> I'm drinking a version w/o wheatgerm. I think somewhere in this thread someone said the egg is the most important part. I looked up the nutritional info of wheatgerm and it doesn't seem THAT essential.


 
Really? So any high amount of protein would do?


----------



## MonaRae

wheatgerm is packed with vit. E which is very beneficial for the hair.


----------



## Jakibro

I think i'm going to try my flaxseed oil, this wheatgerm oil is not to my liking at all,I love the shake,texture and everything.I have new growth and I am full for for at least 2 hrs after.I'm going to try it with that,I order alexander's book, so waiting for that to come in.Thanks again BB for even starting this,on the bandwagon for as long as the lord allows!


----------



## yodie

LilBrownied said:


> I'm drinking a version w/o wheatgerm. I think somewhere in this thread someone said the egg is the most important part. I looked up the nutritional info of wheatgerm and it doesn't seem THAT essential.


 


MonaRae said:


> I am this week. I used the last of my wheatgerm oil today and decided not to replace it. With all that I am doing for my hair I think I can skip it for a little bit. However, I am thinking for replacing it with flaxseed oil. Its about half the price of wheatgerm oil.
> 
> Oh, and Keen flaxseed oil is not in the ingredients for the Egg Cocktail.


 
Thanks ladies.  I'm taking flaxseed separately, so hopefully this will replace me putting it in my drink.  I'll stick with my current shake and continue w/o wheat germ oil.

Thanks.  Can't wait to get my book.


----------



## yodie

Which book has all the good info, "Natural Way to Super Beauty" or the other one? I ordered Natural Way to Super Beauty.


----------



## Jakibro

Natural way to super beauty has all of the good info,shake recipe,etc.,The alexander book has the salad recipe and info as well.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

i made my first shake yesterday. i mixed

3/4 cup of whole milk
2 tbsp raw wheat germ
1 tbsp wheat germ oil
1 raw egg
couple frozen strawberries i had in the freezer

i blended everything for about 30 seconds and tasted it.

the first 2 gulps i was like "not too bad". but that third gulp i was like 

i spit the rest back in the cup then poured it down the drain! 

but i was determined to like this shake so i tried again

this time i mixed

3/4 cup whole milk
2 tbsp raw wheat germ
1 tbsp wheat germ oil
1 tbsp vanilla extract
2 tbsp sugar ( bad i know)
about 10 of those little frozen strawberries
about 4 heaping spoonfuls of vanilla ice cream

then blended it all for about a minute. then added the raw egg and blended again for about 30 seconds.

i was left with a VERY large glass of this stuff. i was like "Please Lord let this drink be eatable!" 

i tasted it and....I LIKED IT!! 

it wasn't just delicious, but i could drink the whole thing without gagging.

i had that for my breakfast yesterday and i was full for about 3 hours

i'm gonna make it again today but not use as much ice cream


----------



## Kimberly

My shake this morning was pretty good.  It was just milk, one egg, and it was actually some meal replacement powder...not protein powder.  I used vamilla flavor.  I think I should be able to keep this up.


----------



## MonaRae

VDW   Some times you got to let the shake grow on you.  I was using molasses as a sweetner but decided to cut the sugar out of my diet and when I had the shake w/o it the first time I was like wow!  Now it taste sweet to me.  I think b/c I now use soy milk instead of Almond milk.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

yodie said:


> Which book has all the good info, "Natural Way to Super Beauty" or the other one? I ordered Natural Way to Super Beauty.


Alexander's book has alot of info in it as well.  His book is titled, "How I stopped going bald and started growing hair"  Enuf said.  He includes a 7 day diet plan, the salad, different drink mixes, etc...he also breaks down the science of hair and hair loss.  Quite informative.  It's also a great buy, you will not be disappointed.  It is also an easy read.  He's funny.  Also, ahead of his time.



Jakibro said:


> Natural way to super beauty has all of the good info,shake recipe,etc.,The alexander book has the salad recipe and info as well.


You are right.  You would enjoy alexander's book, too.    So much info!  I still haven't sat down to read it.  I keep glancing through...so tweaked for time, ya know?



VinDieselsWifey said:


> i made my first shake yesterday. i mixed
> 
> 3/4 cup of whole milk
> 2 tbsp raw wheat germ
> 1 tbsp wheat germ oil
> 1 raw egg
> couple frozen strawberries i had in the freezer
> 
> i blended everything for about 30 seconds and tasted it.
> 
> the first 2 gulps i was like "not too bad". but that third gulp i was like *Fun-nee!*
> 
> i spit the rest back in the cup then poured it down the drain!
> 
> but i was determined to like this shake so i tried again
> 
> this time i mixed
> 
> 3/4 cup whole milk
> 2 tbsp raw wheat germ
> 1 tbsp wheat germ oil
> 1 tbsp vanilla extract
> 2 tbsp sugar ( bad i know)
> about 10 of those little frozen strawberries
> about 4 heaping spoonfuls of vanilla ice cream  *you are wrong for that.*
> 
> then blended it all for about a minute. then added the raw egg and blended again for about 30 seconds.
> 
> i was left with a VERY large glass of this stuff. i was like "Please Lord let this drink be eatable!" *Really fun-nee.  really.*
> 
> *I'm sure you did, with ice cream and strawberries...this is a real strawberry shake.  For real!...*
> 
> it wasn't just delicious, but i could drink the whole thing without gagging.
> 
> i had that for my breakfast yesterday and i was full for about 3 hours
> 
> i'm gonna make it again today but not use as much ice cream


 


Kimberly said:


> My shake this morning was pretty good. It was just milk, one egg, and it was actually some meal replacement powder...not protein powder. I used vamilla flavor. I think I should be able to keep this up.


 *It's really easy, and you'll look forward to it every morning.  I look for that rush of energy that follows my drink.  I've been feeling a little off, turns out i have a sinus infection.  I really believe this shake has built-up my immune system, because any other time, i would have felt soo much worse.  *


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> VDW  Some times you got to let the shake grow on you. I was using molasses as a sweetner but decided to cut the sugar out of my diet and when I had the shake w/o it the first time I was like wow! Now it taste sweet to me. I think b/c I now use soy milk instead of Almond milk.


Yes, the soymilk is really sweet.  
It adds a pinch of sweetness to whatever you eat....or drink...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Have i told you guys that you are the best Posters ever?  Well you are!  And I appreciate each and every one of you!  ((((*smooches-n-hugs*))))*


----------



## Keen

I'm not sure if this has been ask before: What is the impact of taking this around dinner time instead of the morning? Would it keep me up all night?


----------



## PuffyBrown

I think it would be okay. If I were you however, I would do the first 10 days in the morning. This beverage gave alot of us an airy stomach (gas). If you do take a Zantac, Pepsid or something. (lactose on the stomach at night)



Keen said:


> I'm not sure if this has been ask before: What is the impact of taking this around dinner time instead of the morning? Would it keep me up all night?


----------



## PuffyBrown

Yeah!!
I got the book today. "they must have heard me complaining".
I hope I have time tor ead it. I am in a graduate level statistics class; I have to find time.


----------



## PuffyBrown

yodie said:


> Which book has all the good info, "Natural Way to Super Beauty" or the other one? I ordered Natural Way to Super Beauty.


 

That was the first one I read too Yodie!

I just got the other book today. The first book (the one you have) is very good. Enjoy!


----------



## Jakibro

I'm waiting for alexanders book as well,I walk around with the other one(natural beauty) because i'm always referring to it.It is really a great book.I'm going to try the flaxseed oil tomorrow morning, that wheat germ oil is very strong,I don't want to start adding extra sugars,etc...So goodnight everyone and read that book!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Hey guys I am up again late. (this is what going to grad school does to ya. I cannot sleep and am up reading through this book. I have skimmed the book and I am going to help Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll get the ingredients posted because I know that she wants to share this information with everyone. I am a fast typist so it is no problem, just be patient with me between this, work and homework. I am not trying to hog the board so "_anyone"_ is welcome to post these recipes if you have the book. I just figured it would be good for everyone to know about this information since we are all talking about it, so noone will be left in the dark.

I will post in another thread as I have gone on an on on this one..
From Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll 's recommended book.


The Wheat Germ Oil and Milk Mixture – A Modified Version of the Hair Cocktail

Br*bom

“Now there are some people who may prefer t take another blend, which is a modified but still potent version of the hair cocktail. This is a mixture of wheat germ oil and milk. For people who have he four problems listed below, this mixture is a suitable alternative:

1.    They are allergic to eggs, or do not like to eat them raw.
2.    They are trying to cut down on their calories
3.    They have hair that is very dry, and need a mixture that will enhance its luster.
4.    They have been told to limit their egg intake by their physicians.

It is also a complete breakfast to supplement with this second mixture at night half an hour before retiring.

How to Mix and Take the Oil and Milk Cocktail

1.    Put six tablespoonful of whole milk into the jar or blender.
2.    Add one tablespoon of virgin, cold=pressed wheat germ oil into the milk. Cover and shake or blend for ten to fifteen minutes. You will notice hundreds of tiny oil bubbles. (For even better results, put the ingredients into a blender and homogenize for ten to fifteen seconds)
3.    Drink the mixture immediately
4.    The optional method of taking this mixture is to drink it about thirty minutes before breakfast. If the mixture is taken at night, drink it at least four hours after the evening meal. For best results, the stomach should be empty.
5.    Keep your bottle of wheat germ oil refrigerated at all times to prevent it from becoming rancid.
6.    It is advisable to use a small jar when mixing the ingredients. If you use a large jar, more oil will be left clinging to the inside surfaces of the jar, and your hair will receive less. If you use a blender, which I recommend, use six ounces of milk rather than six tablespoonfuls; but the amount of wheat germ oil you mix with it remains the same.
7.    Do not mix the wheat germ oil with lemon or grapefruit juice. You may use fresh, strained orange juice. Whole sweet milk is the best liquid available for mixing. Those who do not care for sweet milk ma substitute soybean milk.
8.    Do not use nonfat milk
9.    Do not use wheat germ oil capsules in place of bottled oil.
10.    After a certain period of time, you should start to taper down on the use of the wheat germ oil mixture. When? Cut down when you se that the dryness of you hair fall has been alleviated, when you see that your hair has become glossy. But do not stop the intake of what germ oil suddenly. Keep taking the mixture every other morning, instead of daily. Continue this plan for approximately three months. Then use the oil at least twice each month
11.    Take the wheat germ oil alone without milk if you wish. It has other advantages. It is a good supply of energy for the body. But for optimal hair results, consume the wheat germ oil mixed with whole sweet milk.
*Dale Alexander, _How I Stopped Growing Bald and Started Growing Hair, 1969, 07)_

Coming Soon
Seven Days of Hair-Nourishing menu for three kinds of hair problems.

Standby...

10-4


----------



## PuffyBrown

SEVEN DAYS OF MENUS FOR THOSE WITH THINNING HAIR

*Monday*

*Breakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail

*Lunch*
½ canteloupe 
1-c cottage cheese

*Dinner*
Alexander Salad (large portion)
Steak (lean, 4oz)
Milk 8oz glass
*optional (10-11pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture

*Tuesday*

*Breakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail

*Lunch*
Alexander Salad (small portion
Broiled lean hamburger on wheat roll
Milk (8oz glass)

*Dinner*
Salmon steak, broiled (3oz.)
Alexander Salad (large portion)
Strawberries and cream (or other berries in season)
Milk (10oz glass)
*optional (10-11 pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture

*Wednesday*

*Breakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail

*Lunch*
Bowl of tomato and rice soup
Rye crackers and butter
Sliced orange (large)
Milk (8oz glass)

*Dinner*
Roast chicken (4oz)
Alexander Salad (large portion)
Ripe banana-sunflower seeds milk shake (use 8oz. milk, 1 banana, and two tablespoonsful of sunflower seeds in blender)
*optional (10-11 pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture

*Thursday*

*Breakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail

*Lunch*
Tuna fish sandwich (use whole-grain bread)
Grapefruit sections, fresh (1/2 grapefruit)
Milk (10oz glass)

*Dinner*
Choice of soup
Whole-grain crackers
Butter (1 pat)
Choice of broiled fish or meat (3oz)
Alexander Salad (medium portion)
Milk or milk shake (no ice cream-use yogurt, choice of fruit and sunflower seeds, plus almond meal) 
*optional (10 -11pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture

*Saturday*

*Breakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail

*Lunch*
Hotdogs and beans
Pineapple wedges
Plain yogurt and sliced banana
Milk (10oz glass)

*Dinner*
Broiled liver with onions (6oz)
Alexander Salad (medium portion)
Melon in season
Milk (10 oz glass)
*optional (10-11pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture

*Sunday*

*Breakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail

*Lunch*
Broiled lean hamburger on wheat roll
Cole slaw
Choice of fruit
Milk shake (use plain yogurt, orange juice, and sunflower seeds in blender.

*Dinner*
Large steak, broiled (4oz)
Alexander Salad (medium portion)
Choice of soup
Choice of fruit
Milk (10oz glass)
*optional (10-11pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture


COMING SOON... 7 DAYS MENU FOR THOSE WITH VERY LITTLE HAIR...


----------



## PuffyBrown

PuffyBrown said:


> Reserved for recipe


..............


----------



## PuffyBrown

PuffyBrown said:


> ..............


..........


----------



## GinnyP

PuffyBrown said:


> Yeah!!
> I got the book today. "they must have heard me complaining".
> I hope I have time tor ead it. I am in a graduate level statistics class; I have to find time.


i know I received my book on Saturday almost 3 weeks later when I ordered it I now have lost the desire to read it maybe this weekend


----------



## GinnyP

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Have i told you guys that you are the best Posters ever?  Well you are!  And I appreciate each and every one of you!  ((((*smooches-n-hugs*))))*


 thank you for sharing with everyone


----------



## MonaRae

Bravo PuffyBrown!  I haven't gotton my book yet so I am very please!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Thanks again, Puff~Wooh, you took alot of pressure off.  I just could not get time to do all that, so Kudos to You!*


----------



## ChocalateDiva

PuffyBrown said:


> Hey guys I am up again late. (this is what going to grad school does to ya. I cannot sleep and am up reading through this book. I have skimmed the book and I am going to help Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll get the ingredients posted because I know that she wants to share this information with everyone. I am a fast typist so it is no problem, just be patient with me between this, work and homework. I am not trying to hog the board so "_anyone"_ is welcome to post these recipes if you have the book. I just figured it would be good for everyone to know about this information since we are all talking about it, so noone will be left in the dark.
> 
> I will post in another thread as I have gone on an on on this one..
> From Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll 's recommended book.
> 
> 
> The Wheat Germ Oil and Milk Mixture – A Modified Version of the Hair Cocktail
> 
> Br*bom
> 
> “Now there are some people who may prefer t take another blend, which is a modified but still potent version of the hair cocktail. This is a mixture of wheat germ oil and milk. For people who have he four problems listed below, this mixture is a suitable alternative:
> 
> 1. They are allergic to eggs, or do not like to eat them raw.
> 2. They are trying to cut down on their calories
> 3. They have hair that is very dry, and need a mixture that will enhance its luster.
> 4. They have been told to limit their egg intake by their physicians.
> 
> It is also a complete breakfast to supplement with this second mixture at night half an hour before retiring.
> 
> How to Mix and Take the Oil and Milk Cocktail
> 
> 1. Put *six *tablespoonful of whole milk into the jar or blender.
> 2. Add one tablespoon of virgin, cold=pressed wheat germ oil into the milk. Cover and shake or blend for ten to fifteen minutes. You will notice hundreds of tiny oil bubbles. (For even better results, put the ingredients into a blender and homogenize for ten to fifteen seconds)
> 3. Drink the mixture immediately
> 4. The optional method of taking this mixture is to drink it about thirty minutes before breakfast. If the mixture is taken at night, dirk it at least four hours after the evening meal. For best results, the stomach should be empty.
> 5. Keep your bottle of wheat germ oil refrigerated at all times to prevent it from becoming rancid.
> 6. It is advisable to use a small jar when mixing the ingredients. If you use a large jar, more oil will be left clinging to the inside surfaces of the jar, and your hair will receive less. If you use a blender, which I recommend, use six ounces of milk rather than six tablespoonfuls; but the amount of wheat germ oil you mix with it remains the same.
> 7. Do not mix the wheat germ oil with lemon or grapefruit juice. You may use fresh, strained orange juice. Whole sweet milk is the best liquid available for mixing. Those who do not care for sweet milk ma substitute soybean milk.
> 8. Do not use nonfat milk
> 9. Do not use wheat germ oil capsules in place of bottled oil.
> 10. After a certain period of time, you should start to taper down on the use of the wheat germ oil mixture. When? Cut down when you se that the dryness of you hair fall has been alleviated, when you see that your hair has become glossy. But do not stop the intake of what germ oil suddenly. Keep taking the mixture every other morning, instead of daily. Continue this plan for approximately three months. Then use the oil at least twice each month
> 11. Take the wheat germ oil alone without milk if you wish. It has other advantages. It is a good supply of energy for the body. But for optimal hair results, consume the wheat germ oil mixed with whole sweet milk.
> *Dale Alexander, _How I Stopped Growing Bald and Started Growing Hair, 1969, 07)_
> 
> Coming Soon
> Seven Days of Hair-Nourishing menues for three kinds of hair problems.
> 
> Standby...
> 
> 10-4


 

Thanks for this post. I dont understand how many tablespoons of milk is needed.......what does xix mean??

Please advise,

TIA


----------



## Jakibro

Made my shake this morning using flaxseed oil and some frozen peaches i had,I have to say it was very good.Is it just me? or does anyone else find the wheatgerm oil a little strong?:scratchch


----------



## Keen

Jakibro said:


> Made my shake this morning using flaxseed oil and some frozen peaches i had,I have to say it was very good.Is it just me? or does anyone else find the wheatgerm oil a little strong?:scratchch


 
You're using both flaxeed and weatgerm oil?


----------



## PuffyBrown

ChocalateDiva said:


> Thanks for this post. I dont understand how many tablespoons of milk is needed.......what does xix mean??
> 
> Please advise,
> 
> TIA


 

its six...my bad....

good catch...I'll correct it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I use both flaxseed and wheat germ oil and in my shake, they aren't too noticeable.  I can deal with it, and I still think my shake is yummy.


----------



## MonaRae

So I forgot to get more eggs yesterday and decided to get some today and drink my cocktail tonight.  Well its no 8:45 PM and I'm just gonna skip the cocktail tonight.  This is the first time I will miss my cocktail and wanted to doc it.  I just don't feel for anything heavy right now.


----------



## SilverSurfer

I fell off drinking the raw eggs but I am consistent with eating cooked eggs though. I hope to get back to it soon.


----------



## ChocalateDiva

PuffyBrown said:


> its six...my bad....
> 
> good catch...I'll correct it.


 

Thanks- dang..I must have been tripping six never dawned on me..erplexed


----------



## ladyofvirtue

This is a keeper and I'll be doing this for the rest of my life.


----------



## Jakibro

I was doing the original recipe with the wheatgerm oil and wheatgerm, but i felt like something was very strong in there,I believe it to be the wheat germ oil,so I substituted the WG oil for Flaxseed oil and it was much better,maybe i'll just use a little less wheatgerm oil,we'll see...


----------



## MonaRae

I had that problem with the Viobin Wheatgerm oil.  If you still would like to use the wheatgerm oil try another brand.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I ordered NOW WGO and I think it's pretty good.  I have an enormous bottle of viobin, but I haven't opened it yet.  WGO is pretty strong, but I camouflage my cocktail with Chocolate syrup(sugar free) or Strawberry (sug-free) or fresh fruit.  It doesn't bother me, really.  I try not to smell it, though, because then the _whiff_ of it could get to me.  But otherwise, the wgo is okay, and for all the benefits of it, i really don't want to miss out on the effects of wgo, so I will most definitely tolerate the not-so-pleasant side effects.  The Spectrum brand is really for those who can't tolerate it, because there is almost no smell, and very little taste...


----------



## MonaRae

Ladies I was just looking in the mirror at my skin and it looks FABULOUS!  Its got a creamy look about it.  Egg Cocktails for life! :heart2:


----------



## MonaRae

I got my book by Dale Alexander today!


----------



## MD_Lady

I think I'll just stick to my whey protein powder.  Thanks for the info, though!


----------



## Jakibro

I'm still waiting for mine,lol


----------



## PuffyBrown

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxdm801MNUS http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxdm801MNUS


MonaRae said:


> Ladies I was just looking in the mirror at my skin and it looks FABULOUS! Its got a creamy look about it. Egg Cocktails for life! :heart2:


 
I would have to agree with you. That stuff is a God send.



MonaRae said:


> I got my book by Dale Alexander today!


 
WaaaHOO....


----------



## PuffyBrown

SEVEN DAYS OF MENUS FOR THOSE WITH THINNING HAIR


*Monday*

*Breakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail

*Lunch*
½ canteloupe 
1-c cottage cheese

*Dinner*
Alexander Salad (large portion)
Steak (lean, 4oz)
Milk 8oz glass
*optional (10-11pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture

*Tuesday*

*B**reakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail

*Lunch*
Alexander Salad (small portion
Broiled lean hamburger on wheat roll
Milk (8oz glass)

*Dinner*
Salmon steak, broiled (3oz.)
Alexander Salad (large portion)
Strawberries and cream (or other berries in season)
Milk (10oz glass)
*optional (10-11 pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture

*Wednesday*

*Breakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail

*Lunch*
Bowl of tomato and rice soup
Rye crackers and butter
Sliced orange (large)
Milk (8oz glass)

*Dinner*
Roast chicken (4oz)
Alexander Salad (large portion)
Ripe banana-sunflower seeds milk shake (use 8oz. milk, 1 banana, and two tablespoonsful of sunflower seeds in blender)
*optional (10-11 pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture

*Thursday*

*Breakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail

*Lunch*
Tuna fish sandwich (use whole-grain bread)
Grapefruit sections, fresh (1/2 grapefruit)
Milk (10oz glass)

*Dinner*
Choice of soup
Whole-grain crackers
Butter (1 pat)
Choice of broiled fish or meat (3oz)
Alexander Salad (medium portion)
Milk or milk shake (no ice cream-use yogurt, choice of fruit and sunflower seeds, plus almond meal) 
*optional (10 -11pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture

*Friday
*
*Breakfast
*Alexander Hair Cocktail

*Lunch*
Broiled lean hamburger on wheat roll
Cole salw
Choice of Fruit
Milk shake (use plain yogurt, orange juice and sunflower seeds in blender)

*Dinner*
Large steak, broiled (4 oz)
Alexander Salad (medium portion)
Choice of soup
Choice of fruit
Milk (10 oz glass)

Optional (10-11 PM)
Wheat germ oil mixture 

*Saturday*

*Breakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail

*Lunch*
Hotdogs and beans
Pineapple wedges
Plain yogurt and sliced banana
Milk (10oz glass)

*Dinner*
Broiled liver with onions (6oz)
Alexander Salad (medium portion)
Melon in season
Milk (10 oz glass)
*optional (10-11pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture

*Sunday*

*Breakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail

*Lunch*
Broiled lean hamburger on wheat roll
Cole slaw
Choice of fruit
Milk shake (use plain yogurt, orange juice, and sunflower seeds in blender.

*Dinner*
Large steak, broiled (4oz)
Alexander Salad (medium portion)
Choice of soup
Choice of fruit
Milk (10oz glass)
*optional (10-11pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture


*COMING SOON... 7 DAYS MENU FOR THOSE WITH VERY LITTLE HAIR...*


----------



## PuffyBrown

I updated the Alexander Salad to include the instructions on page 14.
I did not realize that it was the instructions when I typed it the first time. I thought it was for something else.
Thatz what I get for reading at 3am.


Has anyone tasted Jerusalem artichokes before. Please tell me what they taste like. Are they anything like regular artichokes?


----------



## Urban

For those hesitant to take the raw egg - because avidin binds biotin (I know others are concerned about salmonella aswell) ... could you just add the yolk and leave out the egg whites (the part that contains avidin)???


----------



## MonaRae

PuffyBrown you da bomb!


----------



## Jakibro

Good Morning!I hate to even ask you to type another thing,but what is the wheat germ oil mixture consist of?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> I got my book by Dale Alexander today!


Go girl, You are gonna be on fiya!  There are soo many great ideas in that book, you will be hooked 4 life!



Jakibro said:


> I'm still waiting for mine,lol


 I'm sorry, Jakibro, I bet it comes by Saturday!  

At least Puff did us all a favor and posted that diet!  It rocks!  It will make our hair grow AND help us lose weight, how fabulous is that?!?

okay, not that I'm saying you all need to lose weight, but* I* sure do...

Thanks for the support ladies, I really didn't have the time to post all that, and obviously my attachments were a no go...so sorry....but Puff is our HERO -INE!!!  Yaaah PuffyBrown!!!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Urban said:


> For those hesitant to take the raw egg - because avidin binds biotin (I know others are concerned about salmonella aswell) ... could you just add the yolk and leave out the egg whites (the part that contains avidin)???


 
Yes, you could do that, however we did research that and it seemed to be a minimally occuring instance of both of those happening-salmonella and avidin -binding the biotin...If you look through the thread I think it speaks of how much raw egg needed to be consumed to bind biotin...it was like a million (I'm almost serious - maybe 300? at a time)  We've all been eating raw eggs with no side effects, but yes, if you find it hazardous, then definitely do it.  I think page 3 of the thread discusses this....i'll try and find it and post it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Happily Me* said:


> Way to go OP and thanks for sharing . Eat organic eggs and you'll be fine


 

I think this is it...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Happily Me* said:


> Way to go OP and thanks for sharing . Eat organic eggs and you'll be fine


 

Scientists estimate that, on average across the U.S., *only 1 of every 20,000 eggs might contain the bacteria.* So, the likelihood that an egg might contain _Se_ is extremely small – 0.005% (five one-thousandths of one percent). At this rate, if you’re an average consumer, *you might encounter a contaminated egg once every 84 years.*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Happily Me* said:


> Way to go OP and thanks for sharing . Eat organic eggs and you'll be fine


 
*A note about raw eggs*: *many people in North America have been conditioned to believe that eating raw eggs is dangerous because of the potential of being infected with salmonella.* According to a recent study by the United States Department of Agriculture, only one in every 30,000 eggs is contaminated with salmonella. Although there are no statistics that tell us what the percentage is for organic eggs, you can believe that it is far lower.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Cherokia-Rose said:


> found this on the web:
> 
> http://www.regenerativenutrition.com/content.asp?id=268


 

The Health Benefits of Raw Eggs By John Claydon D.Hom



The process of cooking eggs destroy the very goodness that our bodies so desperately need as the nature of proteins and fats is altered when exposed to heat. When cooked, the egg protein changes its chemical shape; it is often this process that can be the cause of allergies. Generally when eating raw eggs, any incidence of egg allergy will disappear. 



Surprisingly, in spite of ‘bad press’ raw eggs, organic or at least from a known source of healthy free-range chickens, are an excellent health tonic. The regular consumption of raw eggs will do wonders for your overall health. Exceptionally easy to digest, raw eggs provide a wonderful boost to the immune system, and a completely balanced nutritional package. A good immune system is one of several things the body needs to overcome cancer. 



Many people’s diets are deficient in high quality proteins and fats, and eggs are one the very best sources of these. Raw eggs have many benefits, they contain essential nutrients for the brain, nerves, glands and hormones, they are nutritionally balanced, and we highly recommend the addition of raw eggs to your nutritional programme. The sulphur amino acids help to keep you young, raw eggs also contain an abundance of other vital substances including protein, essential fatty acids along with niacin, riboflavin, biotin, choline, vitamins A, D and E, magnesium, potassium, phosphorous, manganese, iron, iodine, copper, zinc and sulphur. Egg yolks are one of the few foods that contain vitamin D. 



Poisoning from salmonella has been exaggerated in the past. A study by the U.S. Department of Agriculture in 2002 indicated that only 2.3 million, of the 69 billion eggs produced annually, are contaminated with salmonella. In other words 0.003% or 1 in every 30,000 eggs. The bulk of these come from battery chicken eggs and chickens kept in unhealthy conditions - only sick chickens lay salmonella contaminated eggs. If only healthy chicken eggs (organic and free range ideally) are consumed, then far less than one in 30,000 eggs are contaminated. Salmonella is a common micro-organism found almost everywhere, and is just as likely, or more likely, to proliferate on cooked food kept in the fridge. Infection is normally mild gastric symptoms, but in rare cases where the immune system is very low such in the elderly who have had much anti-biotic use, and the source is greatly contaminated, death can result. But such a person is highly lightly to contract one of many common micro-organisms and die from that. To give some perspective, in the highly unusual situation of contracting Salmonella, in a healthy person, an infection is nothing to worry about and is easily treated with high quality pro-biotics every half an hour until you feel better. 



Method of Consuming Raw Eggs



From day one of starting raw eggs, your immune system becomes stronger and health will improve. We recommend Zell Oxygen as a key supplement for overall health enhancement. Three raw eggs a day (this will take the place of one meal), seems to be the preferred amount taken by people who regularly consume raw eggs. It is sensible to build up the amount of raw eggs consumed gradually. They are best taken by breaking them into a cup and swallowing whole. It can be helpful to cut through the yolk with a knife to make it easier to swallow, If you have a mental problem with swallowing raw eggs, (they are almost tasteless and easy to swallow) blend with a little goats or sheep’s milk or even avocado, but ideally raw eggs should not be blended as the molecular structure is damaged. Inspect the egg, if it has been cracked do not use it, once broken into the cup or blender smell it, if it smells off do not use it. 



It is best to keep eggs un-refrigerated, but in a cool place. Refrigeration can destroy the vital amino acids in raw eggs and can also disguise the distinctive smell of an egg that has gone off. 



Raw Eggs and Cholesterol



There is no danger from the cholesterol build up since 2/3 of cholesterol in the body is produced by the liver. The amount of cholesterol consumed in the diet does not relate to the amount of cholesterol deposited. Many studies have shown that the cholesterol in eggs does not raise cholesterol level in the body. Furthermore, eggs contain Lecithin, a valuable nutrient that helps the body to process fats and cholesterol. 



Eggs contain valuable fat needed to keep us healthy. On the other hand heated or processed fats are converted into Trans-fats - toxic chemicals that harden in the body, around every cell and clog the circulation. Margarine contains an abundance of Trans-fats and is not part of a healthy diet. Do not be afraid of that natural product that has been eaten with no adverse effects for thousands of years, butter. The initial report that cholesterol in foods leads to health problems was released to the press without scientific validation, and has since been proven by hundreds of scientists and studies around the world to be completely false. The only benefits from the initial press release were to the margarine and vegetable oil industries.



Raw Eggs and Biotin Deficiency



Nature created an egg to be a balanced live food – as long as you eat the biotin rich yolk along with the white, there is no risk of a biotin deficiency. 



Quote from the book “The Recipe for Living Without Disease” By Aajonus Vonderplanitz



Free range (ideally from healthy chickens, including organically certified, even better are fertile eggs). 



“Raw eggs are one of the best compact foods in nature. Eggs are the ultimate, complete fast food. However the protein in eggs is not utilised for cellular reproduction. They are utilised for regeneration and maintenance. The relationship between raw eggs and salmonella poisoning is a myth" 

(Reference the great egg panic by Emily Green, LA R times Jan 2000)



Eggs are remarkable for everyone especially the infirm. Three years ago a medical doctor called me on a Thursday evening about her 70 yr old female patient with emphysema. She explained that her patient had been mainly bed-ridden for two years, was on 100% oxygen and respiratory machines. She prognosed that her patient would die that weekend unless I could help. I told her that the only thing I thought might help at that late stage was eggs. I recommended that she get her patient 10 dozen raw eggs, and put them on her bed table. I suggested that she ask her patient to eat one as often as she could and that there was no limit. Very early Monday morning, I received a call from the patient. She told me that she was off the machines, out of bed and feeling stronger that she had in years. She had eaten 66 eggs over the weekend.



If eggs are whipped, beaten or blended without raw milk, raw cream, or coconut cream, many of the enzymes are oxidised and lost.” It is best to break open the egg into a cup or glass and swallow whole. Most people are repelled by this, but with a little courage it is found to be easy. There is almost no taste and the egg, even big ones are easily swallowed. Generally, I find, 3 to 4 eggs taken in the morning are an important part of my well-being programme. The cholesterol in raw eggs is not deposited in the arteries and is an essential nutrient for aiding health and well-being. The white of the egg has been said to interfere with biotin assimilation, but nature knows best by making the egg yolk very rich in biotin. The egg in its entirety is a very balanced food and only supports health and should be taken in its entirety, yolk and white together. 
__________________


----------



## Keen

The article says not to refrigirate the egg? What about preservation? I'd be afraid that I'd crack an egg open and a little chicky chick pop out...


----------



## Jakibro

My book came today! WOOHOOO,It's nice and rainy out,perfect reading weather! And I tried to give my wheatgerm oil a reprieve!I added a touch of molasses and i was good to go, so it's a keeper.But I found a recipe today that i can use my wheatgerm oil in if i really get sick of it again..lol..

*John Masters' DIY Hair Mask*

1 mashed organic avocado
1 Tbsp. of organic extra virgin oil
1 Tbsp. of almond or jojoba oil
2 egg yolks
Contents of vitamin E capsule
1/2 Tbsp. of wheat germ oil
10 drops of favorite essential oil (optional). 

Apply to clean wet hair, wrap in hot towel and leave for 15 minutes. Rinse well. 


*Source:* John Masters

hmmmmmm......Can't wait to start reading,If I come across anything that hasn't been posted,i'll add it later..


----------



## MonaRae

Keen said:


> The article says not to refrigirate the egg? What about preservation? I'd be afraid that I'd crack an egg open and a little chicky chick pop out...


 
  I don't think that will happen but I fell funny about the fertile egg.  I stick to my vegan feed organic eggs.


----------



## MonaRae

Read on Jakibro!  Read on!


----------



## Jakibro

You Know this mannnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## MonaRae

Hey Ladies!  I create a group for us to post our ups and downs on the SEVEN DAYS OF MENUS FOR THOSE WITH THINNING HAIR.  Let me know if you would like to join the group.


----------



## MonaRae

Oh and Friday is missing for Those With Thinning Hair Diet

Friday

Breakfast
Alexander Hair Cocktail

Lunch
Broiled lean hamburger on wheat roll
Cole salw
Choice of Fruit
Milk shake (use plain yogurt, orange juice and sunflower seeds in blender)

Dinner
Large steak, broiled (4 oz)
Alexander Salad (medium portion)
Choice of soup
Choice of fruit
Milk (10 oz glass)

Optional (10-11 PM)
Wheat germ oil mixture


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> Hey Ladies! I create a group for us to post our ups and downs on the SEVEN DAYS OF MENUS FOR THOSE WITH THINNING HAIR. Let me know if you would like to join the group.


 

You know i'm in...


----------



## PuffyBrown

Thank you sweetie!:blowkiss:



MonaRae said:


> Oh and Friday is missing for Those With Thinning Hair Diet
> 
> Friday
> 
> Breakfast
> Alexander Hair Cocktail
> 
> Lunch
> Broiled lean hamburger on wheat roll
> Cole salw
> Choice of Fruit
> Milk shake (use plain yogurt, orange juice and sunflower seeds in blender)
> 
> Dinner
> Large steak, broiled (4 oz)
> Alexander Salad (medium portion)
> Choice of soup
> Choice of fruit
> Milk (10 oz glass)
> 
> Optional (10-11 PM)
> Wheat germ oil mixture


----------



## yodie

Anyone adding lechitin to your shake? What's the benefit?


----------



## MonaRae

I am.  Its good for weight loss along with B-comples, B-6, ACV & kelp.  In the book she called it _less-is-thin_


----------



## PuffyBrown

*SEVEN DAYS OF MENUS FOR THOSE WITH VERY LITTLE HAIR*

SEVEN DAYS OF MENUS FOR THOSE WITH VERY LITTLE HAIR

*Monday*

*Breakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail (enriched with 1-tbs. chia seeds-taken blended as described at the end of this recipe).

*Lunch*
½-cup raw wheat germ (served as a regular cold cereal)
Sliced banana
Milk (10oz glass)

*Dinner*
Lentil soup (1 cup)
Roast beef, medium rare (4oz.)
Alfalfa sprouts-grated carrot salad
*Fortified milk shake of germinating seeds

*Evening Snack*
+Chia seed pudding

*Tuesday*

*Breakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail (enriched with 1-tbs. chia seeds)

*Lunch*
Liver Steak, medium rare (1/2 lb)
Raw, red onion (2-3 slices)
Baked potato
Butter (2pats)
Green drink (use parsley, watercress, and celery blended with fresh pineapple and apple juice)

*Dinner*
Fresh salmon steak, broiled (4oz)
Alexander Salad (large portion)
Plain yogurt with fresh fruit
Fortified milk shake of germinating seeds

*Evening Snack*
Chia seed pudding

*Wednesday*

*Breakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail (enriched with 1-tbs. chia seeds)

*Lunch*
Bean soup (1-bowl)
Dark grain bread (1-slice- use sprouted whole wheat if available)
Butter (1 pat)
Minute steak, broiled
Sliced tomato
Milk (8oz)

*Dinner* 
Lamb chops (lean), broiled (4oz)
Baked potato
Butter (2 pats)
Alexander Salad (medium portion)
Watermelon or choice of melon
Fortified milk shake of germinating seeds

*Evening snack*
Chia seed pudding


----------



## PuffyBrown

*Thursday*

*Breakfast*

Alexander Hair Cocktail (enriched with 1 tbsp chia seeds)

*Lunch*

Tuna fish and alfalfa sprouts sandwich (use sprouted whole wheat bread if available)

Sliced orange and plain yogurt (8 oz glass)

*Dinner* 
T-bone steak, broiled (4oz)
Alexander Salad (large portion)
Cheese wedges
Fortified milk shake of germinating seeds

*Evening Snack*

*Mixed nuts and raisins (small portion)

*Mix equal parts of cashews, filberts, almonds, and macadamia nuts with raisins. Use only unsalted, unroasted varieties of nuts generally available at health food stores.

*Friday* 

*Breakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail (enriched with 1 tbsp. chia seeds)

*Lunch*
Bean and barley soup (1 bowl)
Whole-wheat crackers
Grapefruit sections
Plain yogurt and orange juice milk shake

*Dinner*
Fish, meat, or fowl (4 oz)
Choice of vegetable or fruit salad
Whole-wheat cookie
Fortified milk shake of germinating seeds

*Evening snack*
Chia seed pudding

*Saturday*

*Breakfast* 
Alexander Hair Cocktail (enriched with 1 tbsp. chia seeds)

*Lunch*
Hamburger and alfalfa sprouts sandwich
Green drink (use parsley, watercress, and celery bLended with fresh pineapple or papaya and apple juice)

*Dinner*
Filet mignon or choice of steak, broiled (4oz)
Alexander Salad (large portion)
Sliced orange and grapefruit sections
Fortified milk shake of germinating seeds

*Evening Snack*
Cheese and choice of fruit

*Sunday*

*Breakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail (enriched with 1 tbsp. chia seeds)

*Lunch* 
½ raw wheat germ (serve as regular cold cereal)
Sliced banana
Mixed nuts (unsalted) and raisins (add to cereal or eat as a dessert – small portion)
Milk (10 oz glass)

*Dinner*
Roast beef, medium rare (4oz)
Alexander Salad (large portion)
½ cantaloupe
Fortified milk shake of germinating seeds

*Evening snack*
Chia seed pudding

* for the blend posted throughout this recipe*
*Blend: 1-tbsp each of chia, sunflower, millet, pumpkin, and sesame seeds with 8 oz glass of milk

+Blend: raw milk, raw egg, and 1 tbs. chia seeds. Refrigerate for two hours, which allows gelatin from chia seeds to firm. A small piece of papaya, or your favorite fruit, adds additional flavor.


COMING SOON; SEVEN DAYS OF MENUS FOR THOSE WITH DANDRUFF PROBLEMS


----------



## PuffyBrown

* food for thought.

I was actually thinking as I typed these recipes. This book was written with men in mind. I find these servings to be alot for the waistline.
I will be modifying my servings significantly. I know that I cannot consume this many calories in one day.
I get what he is saying and will be changing it up. 
For example, I rarely (no pun intended) eat red meat. It makes my stomach hurt...not a fan at all.


----------



## Keen

How much flaxeed (oil and dry) are you ladies taking?


----------



## Jakibro

I use one TBSP,same thing if i add lecithin granules add a TBSP as well.I'm also reading another book Dale Alexander wrote called Arthritis and common sense,He loves a menu! I just love these books,they have been a great help!


----------



## Jas123

my mom has this book... haven't seen it years, i'm gonna see if she still has it... i remember it had some good stuff in it


----------



## MonaRae

The older book just right down to it.  NO sugar coding just facts.  I was thinking of getting Dale's Arthritis and Common Sense book but I'm in now ruch for that one.


----------



## Jakibro

The arthritis and common sense is on amazon as well,but if you do a search you can find a good price for it,I got my from a seller on amazon.

Amazon.com: Arthritis and Common Sense (Fireside Book): Dale Alexander: Books they have them here for .01 plus shipping used


----------



## Chrissmiss

What about using a powder egg protien supplement instead of the raw egg?


----------



## PuffyBrown

Chrissmiss said:


> What about using a powder egg protien supplement instead of the raw egg?


 

I am using egg powder.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Keen said:


> How much flaxeed (oil and dry) are you ladies taking?


 

I take 1 Tb oil


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Keen said:


> How much flaxeed (oil and dry) are you ladies taking?


_* 1 tablespoon flaxseed oil, i'm not taking flaxseed....*_


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Chrissmiss said:


> What about using a powder egg protien supplement instead of the raw egg?


 Puffybrown is using powdered eggs, and she loves them!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> * food for thought.
> 
> I was actually thinking as I typed these recipes. This book was written with men in mind. I find these servings to be alot for the waistline.
> I will be modifying my servings significantly. I know that I cannot consume this many calories in one day.Puffy~  Do you really think those are alot of calories?  A 4 oz steak, isn't that enough to fit in the palm of your hand?   I remember reading to reduce calories, meat portions should be no more than that...It doesn't seem like that much to me, I think I would lose weight if I ate those foods...there's not alot of sugar or processed foods, so it seems like the typical protein-rich diet.  Only difference are the cocktails...It is a lot to eat, but I'm thinking that because it's so balanced, it may work for most if they are consuming a typical diet of burgers, fries, and soda...(like me..hee hee)The addition of the Waistlength Hair Salad and fruit on a daily basis are awesome....I'll keep your comments in mind, though...it is written for men, but he mentions women can definitely benefit from recipes/ suggestions.
> 
> I get what he is saying and will be changing it up.
> For example, I rarely (no pun intended) eat red meat. It makes my stomach hurt...not a fan at all.


 I know some people get arthritic type symptoms from too much red meat, and what is that, gout?  Adding lean protein would probably be better, but I'm gonna look into the benefits of the red meat.  Does he say anything about it, specifically in the book?  I'll look it up tonight.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh, yeah, all that i just wrote should probably be in our group discussion, huh?


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I know some people get arthritic type symptoms from too much red meat, and what is that, gout? Adding lean protein would probably be better, but I'm gonna look into the benefits of the red meat. Does he say anything about it, specifically in the book? I'll look it up tonight.


 
So far nothing specific on red meat. His emphasis is more in line with a "protein-rich" diet. We have to keep in mind as well, that the copywright of this book was 1969 and there was no such thing a a protein shake
Everyone "thought" that the only source of protein was from meat, nuts and beans. But, as we have learned over time, that is not true and that there are other resources, some better than meat. I will probally get a calorie scale to find out the total calorie weight of the diet, day for day. It "looks" like a lot.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> _* 1 tablespoon flaxseed oil, i'm not taking flaxseed....*_


 

I use oil as well.


----------



## Jakibro

Greetings from Honeyville Farms:

SUMMARY:  Act now!  Get 10% off our Powdered Whole Eggs in the can and in the case* from Friday, November 14, 2008 thru Tuesday, November 18, 2008 at 6:00PM PST.  No coupon code required.  Stock up and save!

LONG VERSION

We're always looking for ways to pass our saving along to our valued newsletter subscribers.  The cost of eggs seems to be trending down at the moment and we've overstocked our shelves to take advantage.  That's why we're offering huge savings on our most popular Powdered Whole Eggs for a limited time only.  From Friday, November 14th, 2008 thru Tuesday, November 18th we're offering 10% off our Powdered Whole Egg Cans and Cases*.  Simply add Powdered Eggs cans to your cart to receive your instant savings.  This is a great time to stock up on one of our most popular food storage items.  

Visit us at http://store.honeyvillegrain.com/discount.aspx.  Powdered Eggs in the can are listed On Sale for a limited time.  Act now as this discount will end promptly on Tuesday November 18, 2008 at 6:00PM PST.  If you have any questions, concerns, or just want to place an order over the phone call us, toll-free, at (888) 810-3212 and ask to speak with Internet Sales.  We're happy to help.

Powdered Dried Whole Eggs - Freeze Dried Fruit - Blanched Almond Flour - Steel C - Discount


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks for posting, Jakibro~  You are always hooking ya sistas up!



Jakibro said:


> Greetings from Honeyville Farms:
> 
> SUMMARY: Act now! Get 10% off our Powdered Whole Eggs in the can and in the case* from Friday, November 14, 2008 thru Tuesday, November 18, 2008 at 6:00PM PST. No coupon code required. Stock up and save!
> 
> LONG VERSION
> 
> We're always looking for ways to pass our saving along to our valued newsletter subscribers. The cost of eggs seems to be trending down at the moment and we've overstocked our shelves to take advantage. That's why we're offering huge savings on our most popular Powdered Whole Eggs for a limited time only. From Friday, November 14th, 2008 thru Tuesday, November 18th we're offering 10% off our Powdered Whole Egg Cans and Cases*. Simply add Powdered Eggs cans to your cart to receive your instant savings. This is a great time to stock up on one of our most popular food storage items.
> 
> Visit us at http://store.honeyvillegrain.com/discount.aspx. Powdered Eggs in the can are listed On Sale for a limited time. Act now as this discount will end promptly on Tuesday November 18, 2008 at 6:00PM PST. If you have any questions, concerns, or just want to place an order over the phone call us, toll-free, at (888) 810-3212 and ask to speak with Internet Sales. We're happy to help.
> 
> Powdered Dried Whole Eggs - Freeze Dried Fruit - Blanched Almond Flour - Steel C - Discount


----------



## Jakibro

I try! Girl,I'm the queen of finding a discount or freebie,especially in these times,If you look in the off topic section i posted a link to get ebony mag for free~!  I get a lot of my mags from this company....it's out there,just have to know where to look! LOL

I was reading that also,about the book being geared for men and men usually need more of a calorie intake than we do.Here are a few online calorie counters.

The Calorie Counter
Calorie Counter - Free Online Diet Journal
My Food Diary :: Online Calorie Counter w/ Diet Journal & Exercise Log

a Calorie Counter - Count Calories & Food Nutrition Facts FREE
Results

Calorie Counter (CalorieLab)

Online Diet Plans at SparkPeople


----------



## yodie

Ladies that aren't using the wheat germ oil... how are your results? 
I love the shake w/o wgo and I'm not sure if I want to add it now.  Juswt wondering if wgo will make a huge difference.

Feedback please.
My book came today. Yay!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

yodie said:


> Ladies that aren't using the wheat germ oil... how are your results?
> I love the shake w/o wgo and I'm not sure if I want to add it now. Juswt wondering if wgo will make a huge difference.
> 
> Feedback please.
> My book came today. Yay!!


 The book will give you the major benefits of wheat germ and wgo, it nourishes the hair follicle, causing the hair root to germinate and grow...there's more information, but suffice to say, i will continue to use it, and just *Suck Up* the aftertaste, literally...  If you just can't tolerate it, try the Spectrum brand, I found it was really taste-_less_.  I think you'll benefit without it, if your hair is not thinning, you may not miss much.  If you had a challenge with hair loss, i'd definitely stick with wgo.


----------



## MonaRae

I ran out of wheat germ oil and have yet to replace it.  I do still use the raw wheat germ tho.


----------



## Irresistible

I'm drinking egg nog now , along with the breakfast drinks with the protein of two eggs



I'm gonna get the wheat germ oil soon


----------



## PuffyBrown

Hey Ladies, 
I did not forget you on that other recipe. 
I've been getting caught up on my homework.
(too busy on this cite).
I will get it out soon. If there is anyone pressing to see
it right now, just let me know, ok?

Summary; On that chapter designated for dandruff; he basically
says it is a _warning signal and heed should be taken to that warning. (_Alexander, 1969, p.81)
In addition to that he states that people with severe dandruff, suborrheah, and hair loss that vitamin B complex and B12.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Irresistible said:


> I'm drinking egg nog now , along with the breakfast drinks with the protein of two eggs
> *You beat me to the egg nog, i almost picked up some last week, but I wanted Southern Comfort brand, so I held out*
> 
> 
> I'm gonna get the wheat germ oil soon


 


PuffyBrown said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I did not forget you on that other recipe.
> I've been getting caught up on my homework.
> (too busy on this cite).
> I will get it out soon. If there is anyone pressing to see
> it right now, just let me know, ok?
> 
> Summary; On that chapter designated for dandruff; he basically
> says it is a _warning signal and heed should be taken to that warning. (_Alexander, 1969, p.81)
> In addition to that he states that people with severe dandruff, suborrheah, and hair loss that vitamin B complex and B12.


Great as always, Puffy.  I know how it is to be strapped for time, so I thank you for posting as much info from the books as you have.  I usually can only pop in and out, because this site is addic-tive!  Your time will be sucked in like a black hole, but it truly is worth it, because of the knowledge and expertise, here.

Thanks again ladies for posting and helping everything move along.  You guys are the icing on the cake.  (which is my favorite) Luv Ya!


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Yesterday I tried to be brave and added a bit of MSM to the mix ... 

I'll have to find some other way & time to get my MSM.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

SweetNic_JA said:


> Yesterday I tried to be brave and added a bit of MSM to the mix ...
> 
> I'll have to find some other way & time to get my MSM.


 i tried that too, and i literally had to hold the v*&%t in my throat...well almost, but you get the picture, that was NOT a good mix.blush:

i'm just stirrin' it up in water and hoping to remember to take it every night....


----------



## PuffyBrown

SweetNic_JA said:


> Yesterday I tried to be brave and added a bit of MSM to the mix ...
> 
> I'll have to find some other way & time to get my MSM.


 


Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> i tried that too, and i literally had to hold the v*&%t in my throat...well almost, but you get the picture, that was NOT a good mix.blush:
> 
> i'm just stirrin' it up in water and hoping to remember to take it every night....


 

Both of you guys have me CRACKING up!


----------



## MonaRae

Have you tried throwing the MSM in the blender?  I now throw all my vitamins in the blender with my Egg Cocktail.  I don't taste a thing.  Here what I add:


MSM
Vit. C
B-Complex
B-6
MultiVitamin
Zinc
L-Lysine

I gets it all in there!  I realize that I was forgetting to take my vitamins so I thought all at one time couldn't hurt!


----------



## Jakibro

Puffy,I have the book now so if you tell me what recipe you were going to post i can do it for you.....


----------



## PuffyBrown

Jakibro said:


> Puffy,I have the book now so if you tell me what recipe you were going to post i can do it for you.....


 

Thank you it is the Dandruff Problems on page 136.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Mona,

Where is that social group you started? I can find it. How would I get to it?


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> i tried that too, and i literally had to hold the v*&%t in my throat...well almost, but you get the picture, that was NOT a good mix.blush:
> 
> i'm just stirrin' it up in water and hoping to remember to take it every night....



Girlll, I tried to take it like a man. You should have seen me. I had mixed my concoction after church since I was breaking my 24hr fast. I was sipping , holding the counter, closing my eyes, swallowing, and then going back for another gulp. UgH


----------



## SweetNic_JA

PuffyBrown said:


> Both of you guys have me CRACKING up!



MSM + WheatGerm drink should come with a disclaimer : "Don't Try This At Home"


----------



## PuffyBrown

Bawahhaha..




SweetNic_JA said:


> Girlll, I tried to take it like a man. You should have seen me. I had mixed my concoction after church since I was breaking my 24hr fast. I was sipping , holding the counter, closing my eyes, swallowing, and then going back for another gulp. UgH


 


SweetNic_JA said:


> MSM + WheatGerm drink should come with a disclaimer : "Don't Try This At Home"


----------



## Jakibro

SEVEN DAYS OF MENUS FOR THOSE WITH DANDRUFF PROBLEMS

Monday
*Breakfast*
Alexander hair cocktail(taken and blended as described in Chapter 8)

Lunch
Vegetable soup(1 bowl)
Broiled Hamburger on whole wheat bun
Sliced red onion
8 oz.glass of milk

Dinner
Shrimp cocktail
steak or chops broiled
Baked potato with chives and sour cream
med.portion of alexander salad
8oz.glass of milk

10-11p.m.
* vitamin B milk shake

*Blend 8oz milk with 1 tbsp each of brewers yeast, desicated liver,lecithin,raw wheat germ,and sunflower seeds.Choice of fruit(small piece) may be added for fruit flavor.Pineapple,apple, or banana recommended.Also add 1 tbsp of either soybean oil or sunflower seed oil.

Tuesday
Breakfast
Alexander hair cocktail

Lunch
Sunflower seed meal and raw wheat germ mixed(1/2c-serve as a regular cold cereal)
sliced banana
10 oz glass of milk

Dinner
Calf's or beef liver,broiled 6 oz
red onion and red tomato salad
choice of melon in season
10 oz glass of milk

10-11 pm
Vitamin B milk shake

Wednesday
Breakfast
Alexander Hair cocktail

Lunch
Crabmeat,lobster and shrimp salad
tomato and romaine lettuce salad
choice of raw fruit
8 oz plain yogurt

Dinner
medium portion alexander salad
4 oz medium rare roast beef
sliced orange
8 oz glass of milk

10-11 pm
vitamin b milk shake

Thursday
Breakfast
ALexander Hair cocktail

Lunch
Sunflower seed meal and raw wheat germ(1/2c-serve as a regular cold cereal)
choice of fruit
8 oz of glass of milk

Dinner
4 oz of roasted chicken or turkey
baked potato with sour cream and chives
raw fruit
8 oz plain yogurt
8 oz glass of milk

10-11 pm
vitamin b milk shake


Friday
Breakfast
Alexander hair cocktail

Lunch
Raw fruit salad plate
cheese wedges
8oz glass of milk

Dinner
6 oz glass of carrot juice
4 oz broiled swordfish or halibut steak
medium portion of alexander salad
cottage cheese and plain yogurt
8 oz glass of milk

10-11 pm
Vitamin B milk shake

Saturday
Breakfast
ALexander hair cocktail

Lunch
Sunflower seed meal and raw wheat germ mixed(1/2c)
sliced banana
8 oz glass of milk

Dinner
4 oz broiled sirloin steak
baked potato with chives and sour cream
raw grapefruit sections
cheese wedges
8 oz glass of milk

10-11 pm
Vitamin B milk shake

Sunday
Breakfast
Alexander hair cocktail

Lunch
1 cup of lentil soup
hot dogs and beans or cold cut meat plate and beans
plain yogurt and orange juice milk shake

Dinner
4 oz medium rare roast beef
large portion of alexander salad
choice of fresh fruit
small prtion of nuts and raisins
8 0z glass of milk

10-11 pm
Vitamin B milk shake

Special points:

Drink all the water you wish, but try to drink it at least ten minutes before a meal or several hours after it.

The same applies to coffee

Use only saccharin or other sugar substitues or brown sugar in all instances where a sweet taste is desired.

use salt sparingly

if you suffer from colitis or ulcers, to secure even greater assurance that no irritation will occur ise larger amounts of oil when preparing the salad than i have recommended.The oil will coat the vegetables.

Avoid refined foods, sweets and jellies unless made from natural products

remove fats from meat before broiling

take vitamins and food supplements at the end of your meal

use whole milk only,stay away from nonfat or skim milk

If you travel a lot and find teh hair cocktail hard to manage,take along a bottle of raw wheat germ,every morning have 1/2 c of wheat germ and milk as your breakfast.Eat big protions of raw green salads at other meals.

To replace nutrients lost in cooking add a tbsp of sunflower or soybean oil to your to your breakfast hair cocktail.I have also added brewers yeast,kelp powder,sunflower seed meal,calcium powder,and desicated lover.In addition I take multiple vitamin-mineral supplements,supplements not mandatory,but they will enrich teh diet i have recommended and speed up the process of growing healthy hair.

when yogurt is mentioned in the menus plain yogurt only is meant.


----------



## PuffyBrown

You're an angel  

 



Jakibro said:


> SEVEN DAYS OF MENUS FOR THOSE WITH DANDRUFF PROBLEMS


----------



## Jakibro

Thank you! We all have to chip in when we can,we all have the same hair goals,healthy,beautiful heads of hair!Good luck to everyone on their hair mission!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Y'all are cutting-up!  This is so so great, now everyone gets the benefits of the books without the hastle.  How thoughtful of you all.  it helps me too, now i can just print, don't even have to copy my book...thanks long haired ladies!

on another note,
what is good for thickening hair, i believe biotin is also breaking me out....i henna and cassia, too....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

mona, i don't know how you do it!  i put my vitamins in my shake and they don't blend well and i taste 'em.  I've tried, but i just can't, i can't..do you have a heavy duty kitchen aid or something?  My mixer is black and decker, $40 on sale at target...and it's loud...

girl, that msm in that shake was like a rumble in the jungle for days...girl, had to go prim and proper, with good ole h20....

and puffybrown, i'm glad you had a good laugh at our expense, but girl, don't try that at home, no no no, you'll want to choke us for not stressing how hor-rib-ble that mix is.  maybe i added too much msm?  but i'm not gonna risk it and try it again, uh uh, no way.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Jakiro, you are EXCELLENT! Thank you for typing all of that helpful info!


----------



## Jakibro

Anytime!


----------



## MonaRae

PuffyBrown said:


> Mona,
> 
> Where is that social group you started? I can find it. How would I get to it?


 
Chile I had a time looking for it myself.  If you look at the very top of the page just under the Long Hair Care Forum title (_where the 4 women are_)you will see Groups.  Click it and you should see our group there.


----------



## MonaRae

I will chip in too.  Jakibro got me in "_help a sista out_" spirit.  I will do the *Seven Day of Menus For Those With Very Little Hair*


----------



## MonaRae

SEVEN DAYS OF MENUS FOR THOSE WITH VERY LITTLE HAIR

Monday

Breakfast
Alexander hair cocktail (enriched with 1 tsp chia seeds – taken and blended)

Lunch
½ cup raw Wheat Germ (served as a regular cold cereal)
Slice Banana
Milk (10 oz)

Dinner
Lentil soup (1 cup)
Roast beef, medium rare (4 oz)
Alfalfa sprouts – grated carrots salad
Fortified milk shake of germinating seeds

Evening Snack
Chia seed pudding


Tuesday

Breakfast
Alexander hair cocktail (enriched with 1 tsp chia seeds – taken and blended)

Lunch
Liver steak, medium rare (1/2 lb)
Raw, red onions (2-3 slices)
Baked potato
Butter (2 pats)
Green drink (use parsley, watercress, and celery blended with fresh pineapple and apple juice)

Dinner
Fresh Salmon steak broiled (4 oz)
Alexander Salad (large portion)
Plain yogurt with fresh fruit
Fortified milk shake of germinating seeds

Evening Snack
Chia seed pudding


Wednesday

Breakfast
Alexander hair cocktail (enriched with 1 tsp chia seeds – taken and blended)

Lunch
Bean soup (1 bowl)
Dark grain bread (1 slices use sprouted whole wheat if available)
Butter (1 pat)
Minute (that what’s listed in the book) steak, broiled
Sliced Tomato
Mile (8 oz)

Dinner
Lamb chops (lean) broiled 4 oz
Baked potato
Butter (2 pats)
Alexander Salad (medium portion)
Watermelon or choice of melon
Fortified milk shake of germination seeds

Evening Snack
Chia seed pudding


Thursday

Breakfast
Alexander hair cocktail (enriched with 1 tsp chia seeds – taken and blended)

Lunch
Tuna Fish and alfalfa sprouts sandwich (use sprouted whole wheat bread if available)
Slice orange and plan yogurt
Milk (8 oz)

Dinner
T-bone steak, broiled (4 oz)
Alexander Salad (large portion)
Cheese wedges
Fortified milk shake of germinating seeds

Evening Snack
Chia seed pudding

Friday

Breakfast
Alexander hair cocktail (enriched with 1 tsp chia seeds – taken and blended)

Lunch
Bean and barley soup (1 bowl)
Whole wheat crackers
Grapefruit sections
Plain yogurt and orange juice milk shake

Dinner
Fish, meat or fowl (4 oz)
Choice of vegetables or fruit salad
Whole wheat cookie
Fortified milk shake of germinating seeds

Evening Snack
Chia seed pudding

Saturday

Breakfast
Alexander hair cocktail (enriched with 1 tsp chia seeds – taken and blended)

Lunch
Hamburger and alfalfa sprouts sandwich
Green drink (use parsley, watercress, and celery blended with fresh pineapple or papaya and apple juice)
Slice banana
Mixed nuts (unsalted) and raisins (add to cereal or eat as a dessert – small portion) 
Milk (10 oz)

Dinner
Filet Mignon or choice of steak, broiled (4 oz)
Alexander Salad (large portion)
Sliced orange and grapefruit sections
Fortified milk shake of germinating seeds

Evening Snack
Chia seed pudding

Sunday
Breakfast
Alexander hair cocktail (enriched with 1 tsp chia seeds – taken and blended)

Lunch
1 cup of lentil soup
Hot dogs and beans or cold cut meat plate and beans
Plain yogurt and orange juice milk shake

Dinner
Roast beef, medium rare (4 oz)
Alexander Salad (large portion)
½ Cantaloupe
Fortified milk shake of germinating seeds

Evening Snack
Chia seed pudding


----------



## SweetNic_JA

I found this in the market yesterday. I snatched it up with the quickness! It went into today's shake and it tastes pretty good. I only put a teaspoon full.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Monarae,

Is the Chia Seed Pudding made from the Saba seeds? I can't find those in any of the local stores.


Ladies, I must say that I have not witnessed any mind boggling growth *yet*, but my energy has consistently been through the roof. I used to have days when my body felt tired for no reason - even after a full night's sleep. My body use to feel tired all over (it's hard to describe the feeling) . The feeling is 110% gone! I have no reason to ever intentionally stop taking this mixture.


----------



## MonaRae

No.  Here the recipe:

Blend raw milk, raw egg and 1 tsp chia seeds.  Refrigerate for two hours, which allows gelatin from chia seeds to firm.  A small piece of papaya or your favorite fruit adds additional flavor.

You should be able to find Chia seeds in your local health food store.

Also, I read a lot of good things about Nopalina!  Its good for weight loss.


----------



## yodie

Anybody adding lecithin to their shake? Forgive me if this has already been asked.


----------



## Jakibro

Sweetnic,that looked like a nice item girl! LOL...I would've snatched that up too! Go mona! Those fingers typing away girl! That's right ,we must all help a sistah out from time to time! LOL...

I have to say my nails are growing,which i have always equated with hair growth,I do have new growth and my old acne scars are disappearing...Bronze you know you started a revolution girl! This is healthy and good for us and the results will show,not everything is always immediate,honey we are always in a rush,lol...but I'm sure we will all see something soon! Keep the faith my egglets!


----------



## PuffyBrown

God has been so good to me. I am sooooo glad I found this website.
_____________________________________

I have been losing weight. I look smaller, the protein has kicked in and my muscles are happy and they are getting rid of that fat they were holding on to since they have better nourishment! 

Thank Goodness!
I am finally using my treadmill! It took me a minute to get going



Jakibro said:


> Thank you! We all have to chip in when we can,we all have the same hair goals,healthy,beautiful heads of hair!Good luck to everyone on their hair mission!


----------



## SweetNic_JA

yodie said:


> Anybody adding lecithin to their shake? Forgive me if this has already been asked.



I think atleast 2 people have tried it. I'd like to try it, but for now I'm content with whatever lecithin is already in the egg yolk.


----------



## Duchesse

yodie said:


> Anybody adding lecithin to their shake? Forgive me if this has already been asked.


 
I've been using lecithin. It doesn't change the taste, or anything, I can't attest to any extra benefits yet, but I'm going to continue using it.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

i just had my 5th drink last night. the taste is actually growing on me. i like it!  and i'm using just one small scoop of ice cream instead of 4 and 1 tbsp of sugar. i tried it without the sugar but it wasn't as good. i am going to slowly ween myself off the sugar eventually.

and i think my skin is looking better already! i had a big pimple on my cheek last week and this week it's gone! and the scar is fading.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Oh I forgot to mention when I posted this that in the first book that we read together; Super Beauty..., Crenshaw mentions in the chapter on shape that you should supplement your diet with B6 to help with weight loss. I can't quote it right now because I left the book in the car. Itz cold out there and I just finished cowashing my hair. Just though yall might wanna know. I believe that is helping too. So a combo of protein, lecithin, vitamin b6, flaxseed, wheatgerm, and vitamin C = balanced diet which = weight balance. 



PuffyBrown said:


> God has been so good to me. I am sooooo glad I found this website.
> _____________________________________
> 
> I have been losing weight. I look smaller, the protein has kicked in and my muscles are happy and they are getting rid of that fat they were holding on to since they have better nourishment!
> 
> Thank Goodness!
> I am finally using my treadmill! It took me a minute to get going


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Good work, Ladies!
Love the results.  Love them.  My skin is looking sooo much better, my adult acne scars are fading, too.
I'm gonna use soymilk from now on, i think whole milk is causing me to gain a few, which is a  no-no...
I use liquid lecithin, and it's great.  Prob not as effective as granules, but i'll roll with it for now.  I saw that flaxseed in HEB, Chica, are you in Houston, by the way?  I started to get it from me and my dd.  It was a little more than the other flaxseed so i decided to do a price comparison...
Allright ladies, my husband is up for a promotion, so I'm helping him fill out the paperwork, be in agreement with us for this increase.  I know you all will, so thanks in advance... gotta go~


----------



## shyekiera

i have not done this in about 2 weeks...gonna get back on track though....not used to drinking whole milk(think its giving me gas) so i am gonna go back to my 2percent.  ...and i have the book and haven't sat down to read it yet...gonna have to get on that real soon too, cuz i'm noticing yall are adding lecitin(did i spell that right) so i gotta read up on that


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

shyekiera said:


> i have not done this in about 2 weeks...gonna get back on track though....not used to drinking whole milk(think its giving me gas) so i am gonna go back to my 2percent. ...and i have the book and haven't sat down to read it yet...gonna have to get on that real soon too, cuz i'm noticing yall are adding lecitin(did i spell that right) so i gotta read up on that


 Thanks for getting back on the wagon...lecithin helps with weight loss and hair growth....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

How goes it, Sistas?


----------



## Jakibro

It goes well! But has anyone found the lemon powder or orange powder listed in the salad recipe?


----------



## CHECKMATE!

I'm herrrrrrrrrrrrrre...what's crackin' people...what else i gotta do to get to  WL,i already got my  hair growth oil poppin',why not add something else


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

No, I'm sorry, I haven't looked...did you try iherb?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

patiencevirtue said:


> I'm herrrrrrrrrrrrrre...what's crackin' people...what else i gotta do to get to WL,i already got my hair growth oil poppin',why not add something else


 Have a few cocktails, patiencevirtue, and you'll have it like, wham!  You're not averse to raw eggs, now are you?


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

I've been following this thread and trying to keep up with all the posts.  I am not too fond of all the ingredients included in mixing some of the cocktails, so I decided to just keep it simple.  All of this seems so interesting, so about 2 weeks ago, I started experimenting with raw eggs.  I did lots of research on it before attempting to try eating them raw, and at first, I was really scared to try it.  But after doing research behind it, I thought that it really couldn't be that bad.  So, I found some free range hen eggs and made sure that they were fresh.  I ate my first raw egg about 2 weeks ago.  I ate the egg yolk, not the white.  The whites can actually cause a biotin deficiency.  I started out small, eating only a teaspoon of the yolk.  I gradually increased it up to 2 teaspoons, and last Tuesday, I ate my first whole raw egg yolk.  And it wasn't that bad.  Will I continue to do this?  Absolutely.  It has amazing health benefits from what I've read, not to mention the source of raw, uncut protein.  And I just started ingesting coconut oil daily.  I've gotten several compliments already about my skin having an amazing glow, not to mention that my nails are starting to sprout out faster.  I am really starting to like this.  I'll keep you guys updated on my progress.


----------



## MonaRae

shyekiera said:


> i have not done this in about 2 weeks...gonna get back on track though....not used to drinking whole milk(think its giving me gas) so i am gonna go back to my 2percent. ...and i have the book and haven't sat down to read it yet...gonna have to get on that real soon too, cuz i'm noticing yall are adding lecitin(did i spell that right) so i gotta read up on that


 
Dale Alexander explain in his book not to use low fat milk and said a good substitute would be soybean milk.  You need the fat.


----------



## MonaRae

Hey   I'm here.  I missed another day (Saturday)  my biggest mistake is not taking it first thing in the morning.  I had a taste for some pancakes and did not feel like waiting 2 whole hours to eat them.


----------



## MonaRae

Also ladies I have been digesting Dale's book and found a few tips to share with you all.


Onion, oinion and more onion are key to great hair
Carrots are very good for the hair (_but we already knew that one!_)
Iced drinks are a _no go _for the hair.   The interfere with the circulation.  A large meal may do the same.
Other _no goes _are coffee, alcohol and tea.
Chew your food thoroughly.  Food should be well mixed with saliva.

All points above can be found in chapter 8 of Dale Alexander's book.

HTH!


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Hola! I have another recruit. I suggested the drink to one of my co-workers and she was very excited. She probably drove to Whole Foods on her lunch break


----------



## CHECKMATE!

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Have a few cocktails, patiencevirtue, and you'll have it like, wham!  You're not averse to raw eggs, now are you?




can i add some hotsauce...please girl,as much sushi as i digest..i would have beeeeeeen sick...i have an iron stomach bring it on...what do u recommend?


----------



## sweetpeadst

I'm starting tomorrow!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

miss_cherokee said:


> I've been following this thread and trying to keep up with all the posts. I am not too fond of all the ingredients included in mixing some of the cocktails, so I decided to just keep it simple. All of this seems so interesting, so about 2 weeks ago, I started experimenting with raw eggs. I did lots of research on it before attempting to try eating them raw, and at first, I was really scared to try it. But after doing research behind it, I thought that it really couldn't be that bad. So, I found some free range hen eggs and made sure that they were fresh. I ate my first raw egg about 2 weeks ago. I ate the egg yolk, not the white. The whites can actually cause a biotin deficiency. I started out small, eating only a teaspoon of the yolk. I gradually increased it up to 2 teaspoons, and last Tuesday, I ate my first whole raw egg yolk.Good for you! And it wasn't that bad. Will I continue to do this? Absolutely. Great for you!! It has amazing health benefits from what I've read, not to mention the source of raw, uncut protein. And I just started ingesting coconut oil daily. I've gotten several compliments already about my skin having an amazing glowCan you believe, how quick?!?  That's better than any topical i've ever tried or heard of, not to mention that my nails are starting to sprout out faster.Dang, my manicures are getting costly...and my pedis, too! I am really starting to like this. You'll love, love, love it after a few weeks!!! I'll keep you guys updated on my progress.


We'll be here waiting and cheering you on!



MonaRae said:


> Hey  I'm here. I missed another day I missed Sunday and Today, too...I felt soo deprived.  And ravenously hungry!  (Saturday) my biggest mistake is not taking it first thing in the morning. Yep, I woke up soo late, i ran out the door. I had a taste for some pancakes and did not feel like waiting 2 whole hours to eat them.


Pancakes have done me in soo many times...



MonaRae said:


> Also ladies I have been digesting Dale's book and found a few tips to share with you all.
> 
> 
> Onion, oinion and more onion are key to great hairGarlic, too, both are high in guess what, SULFUR!
> Carrots are very good for the hair (_but we already knew that one!_)
> Iced drinks are a _no go _for the hair. The interfere with the circulation. A large meal may do the same.
> Other _no goes _are coffee, alcohol and tea.
> Chew your food thoroughly. Food should be well mixed with saliva.
> All points above can be found in chapter 8 of Dale Alexander's book.
> 
> HTH!


 This helps alot....*off to take garlic caps*  "burp!" *Do you smell anything?*(I have to take these at night, i'm too embarassed during the day...i feel sorry for my hubby..garlic breath ain't no joke )


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

patiencevirtue said:


> can i add some hotsauce...please girl,as much sushi as i digest..i would have beeeeeeen sick...i have an iron stomach bring it on...what do u recommend?


 
*I recommend this...*
Hair Cocktail Ingredients:
3/4 glass of whole milk (I used SilkSoy Vanilla)
1 raw egg
1 tblspn raw wheat germ oil
2 tblspns raw wheat germ
for flavor, you may add a piece of fruit in season

*Can you hang? *


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

sweetpeadst said:


> I'm starting tomorrow!


 *Welcome, sweetpeadst, tell us how your first day goes!*


----------



## CHECKMATE!

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *I recommend this...*
> Hair Cocktail Ingredients:
> 3/4 glass of whole milk (I used SilkSoy Vanilla)
> 1 raw egg
> 1 tblspn raw wheat germ oil
> 2 tblspns raw wheat germ
> for flavor, you may add a piece of fruit in season
> 
> *Can you hang? *



I'm on it!  how often? how long?


----------



## yodie

I added some soy lecithin granules to my shake. Yummy!!


----------



## guyanesesista

Hello there I've been on this thread like white on rice since the first day it started but I haven't bought any of the books yet. Shoutout to all those ladies who posted the recipes may God bless your fingers. It was a real big help to a former lurker. So I tried the recipe minus the wheatgerm stuff, just egg and milk, and it was NOT a good experience I was getting chills right after drinking it and my tummy was telling me that I did a bad thing. I did this for about 4 days then went online to research side effects of drinking raw egg and found a site that mentioned the chills and salmonella. I was shocked that I get the damn chills that were being mentioned. Now I know in my heart that this is a nutritious recipe but I didn't like the chills and the fear of salmonella drove me away from it too because I have no health insurance and I'm a broke college student. I ain't trying to have any bills. I've read the research that ladies in this challenge have done about salmonella but I am not risking it.

Fastforward to today. I normally drink whey protein powder and soymilk everyday. I discovered that I have Viobin wheatgerm oil from along time ago in my bathroom so I threw in a tablespoon and drank it with my vitamins first thing in the morning. Now the only thing different I did was the wheatgerm oil and lemme tell you I threw up something fierce.  I WILL NOT EVER TRY THAT PARTICULAR MIX AGAIN. Or maybe it was cuz I had it a long time. 

So with that being said thankyou Bronze for your recipe. I'm glad I learned something new. I know it is very healthy but my body says it's a no no for me. However goodluck to you and the ladies benefitting from it.


----------



## Jakibro

it also says add fruit,your wg oil may have been rancid and made you sick, too bad we aren't neighbors i'd make you a proper shake!! I hope u are feeling better.Ms.Patience you should if you can go back to page 1 pf this thread and read the posts,that will be so much more helpful for you,then if you have any other questions the ladies can jump in and clear anything up.Also i have read that we should be drinking warm water,chinese do when taking vitamins etc, they say it messes with the yin and yang in your body drinking cold water....


----------



## Jakibro

I'm going to take a look at iherb, i just did a general search


----------



## sweetpeadst

OK I just did the egg and milk with half a banana cause I haven't made it to the health food store quite yet! It wasn't bad at all! But I am having bad breakage so I will keep you posted!


----------



## Jakibro

I bet if you start using this shake regularly that breakage will clear up!The wg and wgo will also make a huge difference!


----------



## Irresistible

guyanesesista said:


> Hello there I've been on this thread like white on rice since the first day it started but I haven't bought any of the books yet. Shoutout to all those ladies who posted the recipes may God bless your fingers. It was a real big help to a former lurker. So I tried the recipe minus the wheatgerm stuff, just egg and milk, and it was NOT a good experience I was getting chills right after drinking it and my tummy was telling me that I did a bad thing. I did this for about 4 days then went online to research side effects of drinking raw egg and found a site that mentioned the chills and salmonella. I was shocked that I get the damn chills that were being mentioned. Now I know in my heart that this is a nutritious recipe but I didn't like the chills and the fear of salmonella drove me away from it too because I have no health insurance and I'm a broke college student. I ain't trying to have any bills. I've read the research that ladies in this challenge have done about salmonella but I am not risking it.
> 
> Fastforward to today. I normally drink whey protein powder and soymilk everyday. I discovered that I have Viobin wheatgerm oil from along time ago in my bathroom so I threw in a tablespoon and drank it with my vitamins first thing in the morning. Now the only thing different I did was the wheatgerm oil and lemme tell you I threw up something fierce.  I WILL NOT EVER TRY THAT PARTICULAR MIX AGAIN. Or maybe it was cuz I had it a long time.
> 
> So with that being said thankyou Bronze for your recipe. I'm glad I learned something new. I know it is very healthy but my body says it's a no no for me. However goodluck to you and the ladies benefitting from it.


I must be careful reading this thread , the mention of hot sauce,  OMG gag gag gag!

guyanesesista, I'm glad you posted your experience, I'm going to be getting the WGO and already know to start slow, I know many people ingest Coconut oil with no problems , but it did the same thing to me as WGO did to you,  for no good reason, other than my body said NO,  I really wanted to take it too,  so I know to start slow with this WGO


----------



## Jakibro

I agree, it certainly isn't the greatest tasting oil,but someone said spectrum is better tasting than viobin and this shake certainly may not agree with everyone,but I hope the best and maybe those of  you who  can't tolerate  the original recipe can find another mix that will work for you!


----------



## MonaRae

Guyanesesista so sorry to read about your reaction to the shake.  You may want to try the milk and wheat germ oil mixture.  And since you said you found an bottle of wheat germ oil in the house it could be that it was rancid like Jaribro said.


----------



## MonaRae

I had viobin and !  I now only use it as an external oil for my hair.


----------



## LiberianGirl

I tried the shake this morning, minus the oil (I couldn't find it in Whole Foods and I was ready to get out of that store). My mix included: 3/4 Vanilla Soy, one raw egg, half a banana, two tablespoons of wheat germ, and a half scoop of Kashi Go Lean Vanilla Protein Shake. It tasted really good..I love wheat germ

I will try to pick up the wheat germ oil this weekend.


----------



## Jakibro

Your WGO must be refrigerated!! We  don't want to make ourselves ill in the name of hair growth! So let's be careful,ladies....


----------



## guyanesesista

Jakibro said:


> *Your WGO must be refrigerated*!! We don't want to make ourselves ill in the name of hair growth! So let's be careful,ladies....


 
Ohhhhhhhh. I didn't know that. I'm tempted to try it again but I'm afraid. 
Thankyou ladies for the advice and comments. I'll be switching to soy protein and soymilk for this mix, no egg.


----------



## ladyofvirtue

O.K., my hair & nails are growing, the weight is dropping and I'm luvin this drink.  
But, my eyelashes are still thin.

How do I get these little critters to grow long, lush and thick?

Also, family and I are flying into D.C. for Thanksgiving.  I can't take my drink products with me.   How do I improvise for the 3 days that I'll be gone away from home?

_I don't want to get into trouble for trying to sneak raw eggs onto the plane.  And if security tells me that I can't bring my WGO and all that other hair stuff with me, they're gonna have to hand-cuff me, beat me down, arrest me and drag me by my silky, curly pony-tail as I scream out for Br*nzeBombshell to come to my rescue!_


----------



## Jakibro

It states in the book to take your wheat germ and add 1/2 c of milk to it and eat it like a cereal in the morning,You can take some  WG with you in a ziploc.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

ladyofvirtue said:


> O.K., my hair & nails are growing, the weight is dropping and I'm luvin this drink.
> But, my eyelashes are still thin.
> 
> How do I get these little critters to grow long, lush and thick?
> 
> *Also, family and I are flying into D.C. for Thanksgiving.  I can't take my drink products with me.   How do I improvise for the 3 days that I'll be gone away from home?*
> 
> _I don't want to get into trouble for trying to sneak raw eggs onto the plane.  And if security tells me that I can't bring my WGO and all that other hair stuff with me, they're gonna have to hand-cuff me, beat me down, arrest me and drag me by my silky, curly pony-tail as I scream out forl Br*nzeBombshell to come to my rescue!_



You can travel with pretty much all of your ingredients except the eggs. I would transfer some WG to a ziploc and the WGO to a mini spice jar. I  would buy a 1/2 carton of eggs in DC. Assuming you are staying with relatives or at a hotel with a  refridgerator, you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## MonaRae

ladyofvirtue said:


> O.K., my hair & nails are growing, the weight is dropping and I'm luvin this drink.
> But, my eyelashes are still thin.
> 
> How do I get these little critters to grow long, lush and thick?
> 
> Also, family and I are flying into D.C. for Thanksgiving. I can't take my drink products with me. How do I improvise for the 3 days that I'll be gone away from home?
> 
> _*I don't want to get into trouble for trying to sneak raw eggs onto the plane. And if security tells me that I can't bring my WGO and all that other hair stuff with me, they're gonna have to hand-cuff me, beat me down, arrest me and drag me by my silky, curly pony-tail as I scream out forl Br*nzeBombshell to come to my rescue*!_


----------



## MonaRae

Hey Ladies!  In his book Dale explains its takes a man 3 months to see an improvement (b/c of the short hair) and a woman 6 months (b/c of the long hair).  I was looking at the current HYH (hide your hair) thread and thought maybe we should do a 6 month reveal.  

Anyone interested?  I took a pic after my first week of the egg cocktail and I'm right at the 1 month timeframe.  So my reveal would be in April.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> How goes it, Sistas?


 
All goes well here. I am stagnant on the reading because my professor loaded me down with homework this week....statistics.

I planned to read some tonight. I have 4 chapters left. I am not going to read the part about hair replacements...it doesn't apply here.



Jakibro said:


> It goes well! But has anyone found the lemon powder or orange powder listed in the salad recipe?


 

I was planning on getting these ingredients for the salad this weekend. I don't know where to get it. I am going to call Whole Foods tomorrow. (they are closed right now)

 Something else to try are the world market; or those asian and indian food markets. They may have it too.



patiencevirtue said:


> I'm herrrrrrrrrrrrrre...what's crackin' people...what else i gotta do to get to WL,i already got my hair growth oil poppin',why not add something else


 
You are definately on your way. I read somewhere that you can stand on your head everyday to get the blood flowing to your head. Havent tried it yet.



miss_cherokee said:


> I've been following this thread and trying to keep up with all the posts.


 
You can do it!



MonaRae said:


> Also ladies I have been digesting Dale's book and found a few tips to share with you all.
> 
> 
> Onion, oinion and more onion are key to great hair
> Carrots are very good for the hair (_but we already knew that one!_)
> Iced drinks are a _no go _for the hair. The interfere with the circulation. A large meal may do the same.
> Other _no goes _are coffee, alcohol and tea.
> Chew your food thoroughly. Food should be well mixed with saliva.
> All points above can be found in chapter 8 of Dale Alexander's book.
> 
> HTH!


 
Great information. Also to add that if you are working on your shape while on this plan that Crenshaw states to stop drinking beverages that are carbonated or have bubbles. I had to give up my carbonated water...which I love. I haven't had one in a month, but I can tell a difference. 

Thanks for posting that. That was really good information.


----------



## yodie

I think I'm only at 2 or 2.5 weeks with this shake, BUT, I absolutely love it. It makes me want to be healthier throughout the day.  

I add lecithin granules and my liqui multi to my shake, in addition to wheat germ and the egg.  YUMMy!!! I could really drink this several times a day. It's that good.

Any of you ladies drink the shake at night or must you drink it first thing in the morning?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

patiencevirtue said:


> I'm on it! how often? how long?


 Okay, love, we'll do an official challenge thread, so how about 6 months...it'll go by so fast and you'll love the results on your hair skin and nails...


guyanesesista said:


> Hello there I've been on this thread like white on rice since the first day it started but I haven't bought any of the books yet. Shoutout to all those ladies who posted the recipes may God bless your fingers. It was a real big help to a former lurker. So I tried the recipe minus the wheatgerm stuff, just egg and milk, and it was NOT a good experience I was getting chills right after drinking it and my tummy was telling me that I did a bad thing. I did this for about 4 days then went online to research side effects of drinking raw egg and found a site that mentioned the chills and salmonella. I was shocked that I get the damn chills that were being mentioned. Now I know in my heart that this is a nutritious recipe but I didn't like the chills and the fear of salmonella drove me away from it too because I have no health insurance and I'm a broke college student. I ain't trying to have any bills. I've read the research that ladies in this challenge have done about salmonella but I am not risking it.
> 
> Fastforward to today. I normally drink whey protein powder and soymilk everyday. I discovered that I have Viobin wheatgerm oil from along time ago in my bathroom so I threw in a tablespoon and drank it with my vitamins first thing in the morning. Now the only thing different I did was the wheatgerm oil and lemme tell you I threw up something fierce.  I WILL NOT EVER TRY THAT PARTICULAR MIX AGAIN. Or maybe it was cuz I had it a long time.
> 
> So with that being said thankyou Bronze for your recipe. I'm glad I learned something new. I know it is very healthy but my body says it's a no no for me. However goodluck to you and the ladies benefitting from it. Thanks, babe, actually, blending the drink and adding fruit would be better, be careful with oil and vitamins, it's a bad mix..you will upchuck ever-time..yes i meant to say ever-time....i'm sorry yo had that bad episode, that would run me away, too...but i sense you'll be back and trying another version of the mix...but that rancid oil and vitamins...girl, my stomach would still be tremblin'


 


ladyofvirtue said:


> O.K., my hair & nails are growing, the weight is dropping and I'm luvin this drink.
> But, my eyelashes are still thin.i've been rubbin straight mt on my lashes and they are getting thicker...how's that, either the mt or the cocktail, bcs my lashes look artificial, now...i lost them years ago to alopecia and they are back...they just need to thicken up now...YAAAAYYYY!  I love lashes and was about to get the extensions, too....not now!
> 
> How do I get these little critters to grow long, lush and thick?
> 
> Also, family and I are flying into D.C. for Thanksgiving. I can't take my drink products with me. How do I improvise for the 3 days that I'll be gone away from home?
> 
> _I don't want to get into trouble for trying to sneak raw eggs onto the plane. And if security tells me that I can't bring my WGO and all that other hair stuff with me, *they're gonna have to hand-cuff me, beat me down, arrest me and drag me by my silky, curly pony-tail as I scream out for Br*nzeBombshell to come to my rescue!*_




*Girl, you know you got me  crackin' up!!!  *

*Lady of Virtue, GIrl, I will be by your side, I'll :superman:whip you out of their custody with these muscles i've gotten thanks to the cocktail,  and I'd be all like "whoosh whoosh, bam, bam, whoosh, bam"  And you'll be free to go on holiday and drink your cocktail in peace...*

*i had to go all out on that, one....in other words, Br*nze has definitely got your back!*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

yodie said:


> I think I'm only at 2 or 2.5 weeks with this shake, BUT, I absolutely love it. It makes me want to be healthier throughout the day.
> 
> I add lecithin granules and my liqui multi to my shake, in addition to wheat germ and the egg. YUMMy!!! I could really drink this several times a day. It's that good.
> 
> Any of you ladies drink the shake at night or must you drink it first thing in the morning?


 I knew you would...I drink my cocktail first thing in the am....tried it at night, but morning is best for me...i want lecithin granules too, no fair...but i gotta use up all this liquid one first...dang.


----------



## PuffyBrown

yodie said:


> I think I'm only at 2 or 2.5 weeks with this shake, BUT, I absolutely love it. It makes me want to be healthier throughout the day.
> 
> I add lecithin granules and my liqui multi to my shake, in addition to wheat germ and the egg. YUMMy!!! I could really drink this several times a day. It's that good.
> 
> Any of you ladies drink the shake at night or must you drink it first thing in the morning?



I took it at night for a couple of weeks. It was okay (dependent upon how late I drank it). The downside was it felt heavy (to me); and it made me go to the bathroom. (At the wrong time in the day)

He states that for special occassions ie...when you dont want to wait 2hrs you can use the oil and milk cocktail (see ingredients from previous post) you can take whatever hour you arise, just so it is taken about a half an hour before the first meal and at least half an hour after after any water intake. It can be taken just before going to sleep, at least four hours after any intake. If necessary it can be taken just before leaving for work, providing it has been four hours since eating and at least half an hour before any new food is to be eaten.

This is not the hair cocktail diet but the alternative one that we posted last week.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Here is some more important information from the Alexander book:
I apologize in advance if this has already been posted.

one chapter left for Alexander.
From the chapter which he talks about why do you have to wait 2 hours before eating. 

as stated

"Why eath nothing with it? So that there will be less separating for the stomach to do, and so that the digestive process in the intestine will be easier. Also, the presence of fat in the stomach slows its emptying time; if other foods are present with these fats, the former will not get out of the stomach as fast and may make you feel uncomfortably heavy. "


----------



## PuffyBrown

You could try the dry egg powder. They are pasturized so there is no fear of catching salmonella. Just putting it out there. Im not trying to disrespect your decision.

I used the raw egg for the first couple of weeks. Since I only go to Whole Foods about once a month, I did not feel the need to drive half way across town every other week.

I opted for powdered. I LOVE it. It is working. It is a real raw egg that has been dried in its raw state. When water is added it turns to what is technically a beated egg. It taste like egg; even though I wont be tasting it like that again, but I just had to be sure that it was pure egg and sure enough it is.

It is noted that powdered egg is used greatly by restaurants, bakeries and other eateries. So it is most likely that the cookies, cakes, and any type of foodstuff made from egg at many restaraunts come from powdered egg.

"Except for McDonalds Breakfast!"

Good luck to ya! 



guyanesesista said:


> Hello there I've been on this thread like white on rice since the first day it started but I haven't bought any of the books yet. Shoutout to all those ladies who posted the recipes may God bless your fingers. It was a real big help to a former lurker. So I tried the recipe minus the wheatgerm stuff, just egg and milk, and it was NOT a good experience I was getting chills right after drinking it and my tummy was telling me that I did a bad thing. I did this for about 4 days then went online to research side effects of drinking raw egg and found a site that mentioned the chills and salmonella. I was shocked that I get the damn chills that were being mentioned. Now I know in my heart that this is a nutritious recipe but I didn't like the chills and the fear of salmonella drove me away from it too because I have no health insurance and I'm a broke college student. I ain't trying to have any bills. I've read the research that ladies in this challenge have done about salmonella but I am not risking it.
> 
> Fastforward to today. I normally drink whey protein powder and soymilk everyday. I discovered that I have Viobin wheatgerm oil from along time ago in my bathroom so I threw in a tablespoon and drank it with my vitamins first thing in the morning. Now the only thing different I did was the wheatgerm oil and lemme tell you I threw up something fierce.  I WILL NOT EVER TRY THAT PARTICULAR MIX AGAIN. Or maybe it was cuz I had it a long time.
> 
> So with that being said thankyou Bronze for your recipe. I'm glad I learned something new. I know it is very healthy but my body says it's a no no for me. However goodluck to you and the ladies benefitting from it.


----------



## guyanesesista

PuffyBrown said:


> Here is some more important information from the Alexander book:
> I apologize in advance if this has already been posted.
> 
> one chapter left for Alexander.
> From the chapter which he talks about why do you have to wait 2 hours before eating.
> 
> as stated
> 
> "Why eath nothing with it? So that there will be less separating for the stomach to do, and so that the digestive process in the intestine will be easier. Also, the presence of fat in the stomach slows its emptying time; *if other foods are present with these fats, the former will not get out of the stomach as fast and may make you feel uncomfortably heavy*. "


 
That is exactly how I feel when I drink my protein shake with a meal. I feel the difference when I drink it alone.


----------



## guyanesesista

It's cool Puffy, I appreciate the suggestion. I was thinking about the powdered eggs. I may try it after my soy protein. 

I have to really get back on the horse. There was a two week period when I was eating my 3 meals a day along with fruits and green leafy veges, taking all my vits, and drinking my ensure, protein shake, and 8 glasses of water a day:fat:, and my skin was great by the beginning of the second week. It was glowing and my scars were fading faster than with the lemon juice I was using alone. My body felt great, I felt less stressed, and I slept better. It sounds like alot but it was real easy to do. Then I went on a trip and when I came home I fell off. I am so getting back on that. I figured if I ate my 3 full meals a day that everything else would go to my hair and skin cuz I swear I popped out close to an inch in that 2 weeks, pinky swear. No reason to lie.  I took comparison pics but I'm ashamed to show it cuz my almost non exhistant edges are visible. They're still chilling in my camera. 

Anyhoo back to the topic at hand: The Alexander Cocktail.


----------



## MonaRae

PuffyBrown said:


> I took it at night for a couple of weeks. It was okay (dependent upon how late I drank it). The downside was it felt heavy (to me); and it made me go to the bathroom. (At the wrong time in the day)
> 
> He states that for special occassions ie...when you dont want to wait 2hrs you can use the oil and milk cocktail (see ingredients from previous post) you can take whatever hour you arise, *just so it is taken about a half an hour before the first meal and at least half an hour after after any water intake. It can be taken just before going to sleep*, at least four hours after any intake. If necessary it can be taken just before leaving for work, providing it has been four hours since eating and at least half an hour before any new food is to be eaten.
> 
> This is not the hair cocktail diet but the alternative one that we posted last week.


 
Thank you so much for pointing that I.  I read it but I think at that point I was too sleepy to understand and I just couldn't get it.  I even read it more than once.  That's really helpful during those times I want a good breakfast.


----------



## PuffyBrown

guyanesesista said:


> It's cool Puffy, I apreciate the suggestion. I was thinking about the powdered eggs. I may try it after my soy protein.
> 
> I have to really get back on the horse. There was a two week period when I was eating my 3 meals a day along with fruits and green leafy veges, taking all my vits, and drinking my ensure, protein shake, and 8 glasses of water a day:fat:, and my skin was great by the beginning of the second week. It was glowing and my scars were fading faster than with the lemon juice I was using alone. My body felt great, I felt less stressed, and I slept better. It sounds like alot but it was real easy to do. Then I went on a trip and when I came home I fell off. I am so getting back on that. I figured if I ate my 3 full meals a day that everything else would go to my hair and skin cuz I swear *I poped out close to an inch in that 2 weeks, pinky swear. No reason to lie*.  I took comparison pics but I'm ashamed to show it cuz my almost non exhistant edges are visible. They're still chilling in my camera.
> 
> Anyhoo back to the topic at hand: The Alexander Cocktail.


 

No I believe you. Diet and nutrition go hand in hand. That is the points of both Alexander and Dale. They say people spend too much time trying to get their hair to grow from the outside but in the meantime they ingest bad food such as fries, potato chips, cookies, cakes, etc.
You CAN get back on track. We are here for each other. Just take one day at a time. It will come.


----------



## sweetpeadst

ok today I got my wheat germ still no wgo! and some liquid lecithin! My official start day will be on today so I can keep track better and hopefully I can make it six months!! So May 19th!!


----------



## Jakibro

6 Month reveal sounds great,I need to take some pics,I'm very lazy about that,lol...But i find rereading the books is a great help,there is no way with everything else going on that we can retain all of that! I have used those post it notes and the ones for marking the pages,forgot what you call them....But i like to take my shake in the morning,keeps me full and i wont eat,I think my biggest thing is cutting out the carbonation,But i'm doing really well with it,I'll take a sip and put it down,but I don't buy any soda anymore,but hubby and his indigestion will buy ginger ale...In laws coming for thanksgiving and they drink soda, so I'll buy a couple of bottles for them,but i wont touch it! I SWEAR....


----------



## Jakibro

I started Oct.31,so april for me as well


----------



## Duchesse

I would like to do a 6 month reveal as well. I started NOV 2.

This is the third week or so, and oh my! My face is really looking good, and yesterday my sister commented that I look thinner...and I haven't gone to the gym in months..so I'm assuming it's the protein shakes.

Also, the center of my head has a mini afro a'sprouting out of nowhere. I'm so happy, I know that 2009 is going to be a great hair year!


----------



## Jakibro

I have to agree with you on that,Why is that ? That your new growth is more prevalent in the middle and back,I have more there then the front and sides...But the improvement in skin condition is great,I'm very happy,Haven't had an outbreak of acne, I think adult acne is so d*** annoying,but it's nice to see my dots disappearing.My dermatologist has been telling me for years stop picking and squeezing and of course i never listened! But i'm so happy to see these things fading! Congrats to everyone on their progress!


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Jakibro said:


> *I have to agree with you on that,Why is that ? That your new growth is more prevalent in the middle and back,I have more there then the front and sides..*.But the improvement in skin condition is great,I'm very happy,Haven't had an outbreak of acne, I think adult acne is so d*** annoying,but it's nice to see my dots disappearing.My dermatologist has been telling me for years stop picking and squeezing and of course i never listened! But i'm so happy to see these things fading! Congrats to everyone on their progress!



Funny you two just mentioned this. I was wondering the same thing last night as I gave myself a full head massage. I can hardly get my fingers to touch my scalp in the middle/top areas and back of my head, but the sides feel like no man's land. I think (and am hoping) that the sides just grow straighter and this causes the NG to be less obvious.

Anyhow the 6 month reveals sounds good. I forgot my exact start date, but I should be able to find it somehwere in this thread. . . I just need to wein myself off of this sesame crunch candy.


----------



## guyanesesista

Ladies would it be ok for me to add the germinating seeds to my protein shake? Is anyone doing that? I don't want to be doing a bunch of stuff throughout the day as I'm a very busy person. Could someone please list the germinating seeds again? I'm too lazy to go back and read it. TIA.


----------



## guyanesesista

I'm also considering the thinning hair recipe for my edges. I need to look at that menu.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

guyanesesista said:


> Ladies would it be ok for me to add the germinating seeds to my protein shake? Is anyone doing that? I don't want to be doing a bunch of stuff throughout the day as I'm a very busy person. Could someone please list the germinating seeds again? I'm too lazy to go back and read it. TIA.



The taste will be the only thing you have to worry about. Will you report back? I am considering adding the Salba seeds/ Chia seeds as well.


----------



## Muse

Hi everyone! I've been reading this thread for a while and decided to try the raw egg thing. I am taking it straight up no chaser At first I was like everyone else and thought it was so gross and it might taste ewy and gooey but it went down so easily and there was absolutely no slime or aftertaste in my mouth. I take medication that's worse than that. I bought organic vegan fed free range hen eggs. 

I also take MSM, molybdenum, and garlic for my hair. I also want to try Amino Fuel which is a bunch of liquid amino acids sold at Vitaminshoppe. I am transitioning without a BC and my poor WAY over processed relax ends don't stand a chance against any type of manipulation they break if you just look at them. They were a lost cause a loooong time ago I just don't want to cut yet but I am determined to have this new batch of hair growing out of my hair as strong as diamonds and so far I think the MSM is helping because my hair is SO strong at the roots. When I find shed hairs I try to break them, the relaxed ends snap easily but I try to pull apart closer to the root end and sometimes I can't break it for anything so I just give up So I am hoping this raw egg and amino acids will help out even more.


----------



## Jakibro

From Dale's book:

"For those whose hair is almost gone, i suggest more of the germinating foods, such as the milk shake fortified with germinating foods, the liberal use of vegetable and grain sprouts and chia seed pudding.This type of dietary enrichment will, i am sure, increase the reproductive potential of the cells of the hair follicles and offer the needed nutrients for new hair growth.


Fortified milk shake of germinating seeds
Blend 1 tsp each of chia, sunflower,millet,pumpkin and sesame seeds with 8 oz of milk.

Chia seed pudding
Blend raw milk,raw egg, 1 tbsp of chia seeds.Refrigerate for two hours, which allows gelatin from chia seeds to firm. A small piece of papaya or your favorite fruit adds additional flavor.
Blend raw milk,raw egg and 1 tbsp chia seeds.Refrigerate


----------



## guyanesesista

SweetNic_JA said:


> The taste will be the only thing you have to worry about. Will you report back? I am considering adding the Salba seeds/ Chia seeds as well.


 
I sure will report back. I read a few posts ago that pumpkin seed is a germinating seed. Correct me if I'm wrong. So I'll buy some today along some soy protein powder and make my mix tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jakibro

Welcome Muse!


----------



## ladyofvirtue

Hey my little egglet sisters,

I think I started this month.  So, if I'm correct, my 6 mo. anniversary will be sometime in May.  I'll shoot for Mother's Day.  That will give me enough time to learn how to post some hair progress pics.


----------



## guyanesesista

I'm for the reveal but I'll take it alittle at a time and do a reveal in 3 months which will be February 19th, 2009. Hey maybe we should do a list of the dates when people are supposed to do their reveals. I think it could help us remember better. Who's up for it?


----------



## PuffyBrown

Girl you aint said nothing but a word. I promise that at my age I was starting to get those little aging spots on my face...well they are disappearing! I am going to be drinking this for the rest of my life...God willing!





Jakibro said:


> I have to agree with you on that,Why is that ? That your new growth is more prevalent in the middle and back,I have more there then the front and sides...But the improvement in skin condition is great,I'm very happy,Haven't had an outbreak of acne, I think adult acne is so d*** annoying,but it's nice to see my dots disappearing.My dermatologist has been telling me for years stop picking and squeezing and of course i never listened! But i'm so happy to see these things fading! Congrats to everyone on their progress!


----------



## PuffyBrown

I don't know if anyone has answered this because I am still reading the thread. Yes you can add the seeds to your shake.



guyanesesista said:


> Ladies would it be ok for me to add the germinating seeds to my protein shake? Is anyone doing that? I don't want to be doing a bunch of stuff throughout the day as I'm a very busy person. Could someone please list the germinating seeds again? I'm too lazy to go back and read it. TIA.


----------



## PuffyBrown

My whole foods said that they don't have it. I will go over there Friday to look for myself.

I found this website. Tell me what you guys think

Orange Powder:

http://search.kingarthurflour.com/?N=0&rt=p&Ntt=orange+powder

Lemon Powder 

http://search.kingarthurflour.com/?rt=p&Ntt=lemon+powder&N=1000013&Nty=1



PuffyBrown said:


> All goes well here. I am stagnant on the reading because my professor loaded me down with homework this week....statistics.
> 
> I planned to read some tonight. I have 4 chapters left. I am not going to read the part about hair replacements...it doesn't apply here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on getting these ingredients for the salad this weekend. I don't know where to get it. I am going to call Whole Foods tomorrow. (they are closed right now)
> 
> Something else to try are the world market; or those asian and indian food markets. They may have it too.
> 
> 
> 
> You are definately on your way. I read somewhere that you can stand on your head everyday to get the blood flowing to your head. Havent tried it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> You can do it!
> 
> 
> 
> Great information. Also to add that if you are working on your shape while on this plan that Crenshaw states to stop drinking beverages that are carbonated or have bubbles. I had to give up my carbonated water...which I love. I haven't had one in a month, but I can tell a difference.
> 
> Thanks for posting that. That was really good information.


----------



## PuffyBrown

SweetNic_JA said:


> The taste will be the only thing you have to worry about. Will you report back? I am considering adding the Salba seeds/ Chia seeds as well.


 

Have you tried these seeds before. Spill the beans...what do they taste like?


----------



## SweetNic_JA

PuffyBrown said:


> Have you tried these seeds before. Spill the beans...what do they taste like?



I've been reading up about them online, but I first heard about them on this board (perhaps in this thread ...too many pages to confirm ). Apparently they are _very_ nutritious but I have no idea how they taste.


----------



## PuffyBrown

oke:    Go on and get some ......_we need a full report _



SweetNic_JA said:


> I've been reading up about them online, but I first heard about them on this board (perhaps in this thread ...too many pages to confirm ). Apparently they are _very_ nutritious but I have no idea how they taste.


----------



## Keen

SweetNic_JA said:


> I've been reading up about them online, but I first heard about them on this board (perhaps in this thread ...too many pages to confirm ). Apparently they are _very_ nutritious but I have no idea how they taste.



I think Nonie brought this up on another thread as a substitute for flaxseed. I looked for them at whole food but didn't find any.


----------



## Keen

PuffyBrown said:


> My whole foods said that they don't have it. I will go over there Friday to look for myself.
> 
> I found this website. Tell me what you guys think
> 
> Orange Powder:
> 
> http://search.kingarthurflour.com/?N=0&rt=p&Ntt=orange+powder
> 
> Lemon Powder
> 
> http://search.kingarthurflour.com/?rt=p&Ntt=lemon+powder&N=1000013&Nty=1



If you have more than one wholefoods in your area, you may want to check all of them. I had to go to a wholefood farther away to get raw wheat germ. the one closer to me had toasted wheat germ.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

PuffyBrown said:


> oke:    Go on and get some ......_we need a full report _


 It seems to be very popular and the Salba (R) brand sells at $30/lb and the generic salba seeds sells at a mere $6/lb. I'll pick some up if I  come across it, but my health food store no - havey. Someone else volunteered to test it out so atleast we'll get a review soon.


----------



## guyanesesista

Oh crap I didn't get to buy the protein powder and pumpkin seeds today, I came out too late from school. Better luck tomorrow.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hola Chicas, 

It is me, Br*nze, that posted the info on the chia seeds about 2 weeks ago..it's the same as what makes hair grow on the chia pet..ch ch ch chia!  LOL! I haven't checked for them here, but I saw them in a catalog, was it Puritan's?  Maybe.  I'll search it as well.  

_My _6 month update will be in April~ In time for my birthday reveal..i plan on being at least 3 sizes smaller, with 3 times bigger hair.  I am bunning and thanks to tiffers, i picked up some Hawaiian Silky and I'm gonna try to flat iron on major holidays only...i'm thinking this will allow me to thicken my strands, and maintain length...I believe the results will be awesome!  My skin, my skin, let me tell ya, I'm getting "the look" again, you know,when people double back and look your way....it was like people thought i was famous or something, because they'd sometimes almost trip over looking at me....well, it's baaaaack!  And I think my glowing skin and shiny transitioning bun may have a little to do with it....This IS a lifetime staple that I will pass on to my children and my children's children, God Willin'.

Here's to you, Ladies~  Cheers!


----------



## MonaRae

Just last week I was told I look like I was in my 20’s!  Ladies I’m 40 years old!  I could of given that young man all of my savings and retirement money just for that.  I’m wigging it these days and it gives me a new look and he even stretched to say I looked 19!  He’s about 20 years old by the way and I think has a crush on me but little boys always had a thing for me (_I guess its my youthful look ~thanks Mom!_).  Now if I could only get the men my age to pay attention that would be worth my weight in gold!

By the way I did tell him I was just a few months younger than his father. 

This AM I was feeling a bit daring and added 2 eggs to my cocktail.  I was scared that it was gonna taste slimy but to my surprise I like it even more than with 1 egg.  So from here on I will add 2 eggs to my Egg Cocktail!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> Just last week I was told I look like I was in my 20’s! Ladies I’m 40 years old! I could of given that young man all of my savings and retirement money just for that. *I love that!  OMGosh!  Do I hear a Cougar in the house?!?!  *I’m wigging it these days and it gives me a new look and he even stretched to say I looked 19! He’s about 20 years old by the way and I think has a crush on me but little boys always had a thing for me (_I guess its my youthful look ~thanks Mom!_). Now if I could only get the men my age to pay attention that would be worth my weight in gold!*Girl, I hear them racing to get ya....they are comin in droves!  Just wait.  You'll have your pick *
> 
> By the way I did tell him I was just a few months younger than his father.
> 
> This AM I was feeling a bit daring and added 2 eggs to my cocktail. I was scared that it was gonna taste slimy but to my surprise I like it even more than with 1 egg. So from here on I will add 2 eggs to my Egg Cocktail!


*I was going there as well until i read in the book, that it didn't add value....i was surprised, but Alexander mentioned that the effect would not be noticeable with two eggs instead of one...but for the taste, it may be worth it!*

*Thank You Lord for the Waistlength Hair Cocktail!*


----------



## Jakibro

GNC - Nu-Greens™ Chia Seed

iHerb.com - Product Details - Nature's Answer, Chia Seed, 1.25 lbs (567.5 g)

Chia Seeds - Chia Seeds - Seeds & Spices - By the Pound - NutsOnline

Chia Seeds, Buy Chia Seeds, Organic Chia Seed, Dr.Oz Chia Seeds

Omega 3 Chia by Greens Plus - VitaminShoppe.com

The health benefits of chia seed

New Superfood: Chia Seeds?

MailTribune.com: Eat more chia seeds

- Life Enthusiast Co-ophttp://www.prevention.com/cda/artic...1eac____/health/health.experts/andrew.weil.md


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I missed my cocktail today.  I could really feel the difference, I was almost asleep on my drive home.  I've been so pressed for time this week, so many things to do, I overslept and didn't have time to mix it up.  dang.  i sure hated that.  my body did, too....

How's it going with all of you?  
Thanks for all the info PuffyBrown, Jakibro, MonaRae and others...special thanks for your speedy fingers and great research ability, too!

I'm gonna probably call it a nite, so -

Be Blessed, Ladies~~
xoxoxo,
~*Br*nze*~


----------



## guyanesesista

Ladies I'm so upset I can't buy my protein powder and germinating seeds till maybe late next month. I had to spend my money on stuff that was _actually_ more important than the two. Man I can't win.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I missed my cocktail today. I could really feel the difference, I was almost asleep on my drive home. I've been so pressed for time this week, so many things to do, I overslept and didn't have time to mix it up. dang. i sure hated that. my body did, too....
> 
> How's it going with all of you?
> Thanks for all the info PuffyBrown, Jakibro, MonaRae and others...special thanks for your speedy fingers and great research ability, too!
> 
> I'm gonna probably call it a nite, so -
> 
> Be Blessed, Ladies~~
> xoxoxo,
> ~*Br*nze*~


 
I missed mine this morning as well. I did not eat anything after lunch and drank it when I came home. I drank about 7:30 with just the egg; wheatgerm, and oils. Nothing extra. It was filling but since I am up late tonight I will be okay for bed. I hope you get back on track doll.



guyanesesista said:


> Ladies I'm so upset I can't buy my protein powder and germinating seeds till maybe late next month. I had to spend my money on stuff that was _actually_ more important than the two. Man I can't win.


 
Hang in there girl. Tomorrow is another day. Let the Lord lead the way and you will have all the nourishment you need.  The rest will come.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Oh I forgot to say somethin.

I am so upset with myself right now.
I pulled my hamstring today for doing something stupid.
I was playing that stupid Wii with my friends and pulled it. It hurts like hell. I have 1 serving of wheatgerm and about two servings of wheatgerm oil.  Fortunately I bought two bottles of Flaxseed.
I have to go to Whole Foods tomorrow. I hope that I am feeling better tomorrow. I have to go to the Asian store too to get some more soy milk. I will just be hobblin, because I will be getting my stuff tomorrow.


----------



## guyanesesista

Thanks Puffy. I needed that.


----------



## guyanesesista

PuffyBrown said:


> Oh I forgot to say somethin.
> 
> I am so upset with myself right now.
> I* pulled my hamstring today* for doing something stupid.
> I was playing that stupid Wii with my friends and pulled it. It hurts like hell. I have 1 serving of wheatgerm and about two servings of wheatgerm oil. Fortunately I bought two bottles of Flaxseed.
> I have to go to Whole Foods tomorrow. I hope that I am feeling better tomorrow. I have to go to the Asian store too to get some more soy milk. I will just be hobblin, because I will be getting my stuff tomorrow.


 

Sorry to hear that Puffy. You better ice that badboy.


----------



## MonaRae

guyanesesista said:


> Ladies I'm so upset I can't buy my protein powder and germinating seeds till maybe late next month. I had to spend my money on stuff that was _actually_ more important than the two. Man I can't win.


 

Don't worry sweetie, just stick with the egg and milk and when you can get what you can.  The germinating seeds and protein powder are bonuses not a requirement.

PuffyBrown sorry to read about your leg.  _Get well soon sweetie!_


----------



## guyanesesista

Nah I can't do the egg. I get the chills and the bubble guts.


----------



## MonaRae

_Oh that's right_!  I'm sorry! Well hang in there.  Its holiday season and money has a way of coming to you in all sorts of way.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> Oh I forgot to say somethin.
> 
> I am so upset with myself right now.
> I pulled my hamstring today for doing something stupid.
> I was playing that stupid Wii with my friends and pulled it. It hurts like hell. I have 1 serving of wheatgerm and about two servings of wheatgerm oil. Fortunately I bought two bottles of Flaxseed.
> I have to go to Whole Foods tomorrow. I hope that I am feeling better tomorrow. I have to go to the Asian store too to get some more soy milk. I will just be hobblin, because I will be getting my stuff tomorrow.


 

Feel better, Puffy, i think your cocktail may help your muscles heal quicker....(((hug)))


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

guyanesesista said:


> Ladies I'm so upset I can't buy my protein powder and germinating seeds till maybe late next month. I had to spend my money on stuff that was _actually_ more important than the two. Man I can't win.




We will have none of that talk, guyanesista, because - do you see my siggy?, I always win!  And so do you!  You'll get back on track and until you get the $$, God will give you grace to endure until change comes....here's a  (((hug))).  You will be fine.


----------



## guyanesesista

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> [/u][/color]
> 
> We will have none of that talk, guyanesista, because - do you see my siggy?, I always win! And so do you! You'll get back on track and until you get the $$, God will give you grace to endure until change comes....here's a (((hug))). You will be fine.


 
Thanks Bronze. I'll have to start thinking differently.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Thank you all for your well wishes.
I had a hard time getting off to sleep last night.
This morning stiff and swollen, I put on my clothes and went
to Whole Foods to get my wheatgerm oil, and raw wheat germ. 
I managed to buy a case of soymilk and shop carted it to my auto.

I have been sitting on my couch for about 3hrs now (day off). I stood up a few minutes ago without stiffness! So happy. 
The hardness is significantly reduced and the starteling pain is significantly reduced. I have never had this injury before but from my reading last night the mildest form of this injury is a 1 - 2 week recovery. I am going to keep doing my pilates and some floor exercises, but no running, or distance walking. (its going to be along two weeks).


----------



## Clazz E 2

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hola Chicas,
> 
> It is me, Br*nze, that posted the info on the chia seeds about 2 weeks ago..it's the same as what makes hair grow on the chia pet..ch ch ch chia! LOL! I haven't checked for them here, but I saw them in a catalog, was it Puritan's? Maybe. I'll search it as well.
> 
> _My _6 month update will be in April~ In time for my birthday reveal..i plan on being at least 3 sizes smaller, with 3 times bigger hair. I am bunning and thanks to tiffers, i picked up some Hawaiian Silky and I'm gonna try to flat iron on major holidays only...i'm thinking this will allow me to thicken my strands, and maintain length...I believe the results will be awesome! My skin, my skin, let me tell ya, I'm getting "the look" again, you know,when people double back and look your way....it was like people thought i was famous or something, because they'd sometimes almost trip over looking at me....well, it's baaaaack! And I think my glowing skin and shiny transitioning bun may have a little to do with it....This IS a lifetime staple that I will pass on to my children and my children's children, God Willin'.
> 
> Here's to you, Ladies~ Cheers!


 
That GLOW, it ain't no joke.  I know what you talking about girl.  It's a shimmering glow that  blings thru the face. (light that pregnant glow)
Heck  I’ve been looking at myself even more than usual LOL.....it's almost as if I look younger but that might be my mind.... But on the real, I CAN do without foundation now, my skin is glowing and off the *beauty-chain...AND OYEAYAH they be looking hard!  I wanna say yep "got eggs" *

 Drink Up Y'all


----------



## ladyofvirtue

Puffy,

Do u think that MSM might help you heal quicker?

Hope you feel better hon...


----------



## PuffyBrown

I know what you mean. My face powder that I wear under my make up is no longer the right shade. I have to go have a new color match made.

       Will be a good time to try out a new brand.  M.A.C? maybe.erplexed




Clazz E 2 said:


> That GLOW, it ain't no joke. I know what you talking about girl. It's a shimmering glow that blings thru the face. (light that pregnant glow)
> Heck I’ve been looking at myself even more than usual LOL.....it's almost as if I look younger but that might be my mind.... But on the real, I CAN do without foundation now, my skin is glowing and off the *beauty-chain...AND OYEAYAH they be looking hard! I wanna say yep "got eggs" *
> 
> Drink Up Y'all


----------



## PuffyBrown

ladyofvirtue said:


> Puffy,
> 
> Do u think that MSM might help you heal quicker?
> 
> Hope you feel better hon...


 
Not really sure. I am not a big fan of MSM. I do know that I have a lot of sulfur, amino acids and protein in my diet, including the cocktail. I also take "green" supplements. I believe all of this helps. I haven't been taking MSM so now that I have the injury I don't believe that if it could, it would. I think for supplements they have to build up in your system to be effective. 
 Good Looking out. I have some MSM w/Glucosomine that I could use up. I will take them until they are gone.


----------



## Jakibro

Puffy I hope you get well soon! I'd limp to the store myself! Istarted going to the gym, seriously,in october,of course my knee starts acting up then! LOL,You'll be well soon!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Such love and care in the forum!  I feel so great, and i have to agree about the "glow" - it is like the pregnant glow...but without the pregnant..LOL!  Puffy, I vouch for the complexion change ~ I could not wear a certain shade of lipstick because it was too light, not complimentary, well I decided to try it today, and WHAM! Perfect Match..., now I know that is no coincidence, even though my skin does fade from it's summer bronzing (get it?), but usually, that's not until January or so...it may be the cocktail...


----------



## PuffyBrown

I hear ya.
It took me awhile to match my complexion to a powder. Now that I have to do it again, I hope that I don't have as much trouble this time around. 





Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Such love and care in the forum! I feel so great, and i have to agree about the "glow" - it is like the pregnant glow...but without the pregnant..LOL! Puffy, I vouch for the complexion change ~ I could not wear a certain shade of lipstick because it was too light, not complimentary, well I decided to try it today, and WHAM! Perfect Match..., now I know that is no coincidence, even though my skin does fade from it's summer bronzing (get it?), but usually, that's not until January or so...it may be the cocktail...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

How's everyone tonight?  I'm excited.  I used coffee as a leave-in and it stopped my hair from shedding....That's real big in my book.  I hope your day went really well.

Puffy, I expect you to be better by Wednesday.  I think you'll heal very very fast.


----------



## MonaRae

I have been meaning to read the Coffee thread but waited too late and now it too long.  So is that the coffee effect  -  less shedding?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> I have been meaning to read the Coffee thread but waited too late and now it too long. So is that the coffee effect - less shedding?


 Less shedding, more hair, longer growth span, re-growth of hair...to make it short and sweet.  

The caffeine stimulates hair growth and stops shedding.  It is a cure for baldness.  Isn't that huge?


----------



## guyanesesista

Yes Bronze and only $5 a can. OK I'm going to nap now once and for all.


----------



## MonaRae

Yes, Br~nezeb!  I'm all set to read the thread tonight.  I view my post by the 40's so I got 7 pages to read.  :wow:


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I can't wait to see myself by April~  I. Am. Hyped.  ( I think it's Coffee Tonic ) G'nite.


----------



## PuffyBrown

MonaRae said:


> I have been meaning to read the Coffee thread but waited too late and now it too long. So is that the coffee effect - less shedding?


 

Im with you. I stopped reading and now it is to long. I am pretty happy with my ayurveda though. I suspect the results are similar. I am however investing in some coffee butter!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

The results are similar to ayurveda, which i am a big fan of, but i am seeing results much sooner...i actually skip and scan throughout the thread....then i research the info on my own, so i can get the good stuff really quick, no chaser...


----------



## cocoberry10

Irresistible said:


> btw I started an egg and l-cysteine challenge , that includes all the supps with it. you should try that, check it out when you can


 

I was going to reference this. I will stick with cooked eggs!  I don't think you have to cook the egg longer than like 5-7 minutes!  It just has to be cooked enough to kill the salmonella!


----------



## growinstrong

sorry, I didnt read all the previous posts, but would that be unrefined wheat germ oil or does it not really matter? Also, where is everyone buying this wheat germ stuff?


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> The results are similar to ayurveda, which i am a big fan of, but i am seeing results much sooner...i actually skip and scan throughout the thread....then i research the info on my own, so i can get the good stuff really quick, no chaser...


 
Girl I tried to finish reading that thread, some of those posts are so long. I had to give up. I had been reading stats all night and the two did not mix..

I am picking up some coffee today at the store.
How many days a week are you doing the coffee rinse?
I prefer a final conditioner rinse, do I have to eliminate that?


----------



## MonaRae

Got another complement today.  This time from a good friend.  She asked me what did I put on my face! lol!  I told her about the Egg Cocktail!  

You Just Got To Love This Stuff!​


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

growinstrong said:


> sorry, I didnt read all the previous posts, but would that be *unrefined* wheat germ oil or does it not really matter? Also, where is everyone buying this wheat germ stuff?


 Yes, it is unrefined.  I bought NOW brand at iherb, for $8, 16 oz.  I bought viobin for $13 for 32 oz, but i forget where.  You can pick them up at your local health food store, but the viobin was hard to find here, at it's the best price for wgo, imo.  You can get raw wheat germ at your local hfs, too.  $2 a bag.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> Girl I tried to finish reading that thread, some of those posts are so long. I had to give up. I had been reading stats all night and the two did not mix..
> 
> I am picking up some coffee today at the store.
> How many days a week are you doing the coffee rinse?
> I prefer a final conditioner rinse, do I have to eliminate that?


*Yes, as a rinse- for 30 minutes, and as a spritz on thinner areas 2x daily.  Hopefully I can do this twice weekly using as a rinse.*


MonaRae said:


> Got another complement today. This time from a good friend. She asked me what did I put on my face! lol! I told her about the Egg Cocktail! *Go MonaRae~  I'm happy for you.  I think I'll try to do an overall health challenge like you are doing, eliminating (some-LOL!) sweets and all... I'd like to drop 30 lbs by April~*
> 
> 
> You Just Got To Love This Stuff! I know, I do, too!​


----------



## Jakibro

Hey Mona! That's nice,share the wealth!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I'm ready for my cocktail (yes, cocktails in the morning) i had a jelly donut for bfast yesterday, and didn't make it...won't happen again.

How's everyone's weekend going?


----------



## MonaRae

I'm gonna skip and have a good ole Sunday breakfast.  I hope to drink my cocktail after Church.  My stomach should be empty by then.


----------



## PuffyBrown

I tried the germinating seed thing yestereday. I am going to do again today. I ate two tablespoons of almonds with my drin, yesterday. I felt more full after. I will try that a gain. I think the next time I go to the grocer I will get the sunflower seeds and some of those other seeds mentioned in the recipe.

I have yet to get the stuff for the Alexander Salad. Too bsy getting ready for Thanksgiving. Ejoy your cocktails ladies.


----------



## MonaRae

I got some Chia seeds Friday and have not tried it yet.  I may give it a try tonight.  Did you like it PuffyBrown?


----------



## MonaRae

Br*nzeb I'm gonna get a cup a coffee from the shop today and use it for my hair.  But I have a question - Is it better that I make a brew myself or will getting a cup from the shop do?

I read your post on the coffee spray you used and was hoping you could post the details here.

TIA


----------



## SweetNic_JA

I'm going to the healthfood store today. Instead of looking for the seeds on my own, I'll ask the store clerk. Maybe I'll get lucky this time


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Monarae, I want to try the coffee thing, but I just did a full sew-in this weekend...Maybe I' can manage to treat my edges...What kind of coffee are u going to use?


----------



## MonaRae

That raises another question - Can it be used as a leave in?


----------



## SweetNic_JA

It looks like most people are rinsing it out after a few minutes.


----------



## guyanesesista

Bronze is using it as a leave-in I think.


----------



## growinstrong

Hey ladies, I'm thinking of starting my cocktail challenge tomorrow.  Just wondering, how are the results going and how long is it taking to see the results?  I had a goal of reaching MBL in Jan, but just received a much needed trim that took me back to a little above BSL.  My new MBL goal is sometime in Apr 09' and hoping this cocktail will get me there.


----------



## MonaRae

6 month is the suggested time frame in both books.  But many of us started seeing results in 2 - 3 weeks thru our skin, nails and hair.  But for the hair I say for really good results wait the 6 months.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hi, all, I agree with Mona, and yes, you'll see results in skin and nails in a couple of weeks, in your hair in about 3, but for real results, wait at least 6.

I brewed a triple strength batch of Maxwell House and used it first as a spritz - put it in an empty spray bottle.  Yesterday i used it as a rinse for 2 hours with a baggie, rinsed it out, deep conditioned and then used it as a spritz.  I will spritz my scalp twice daily.  I didn't add anything to my coffee tonic.  Just put it in a spray bottle and on my scalp.  I'm thinking of mixing it with my ayurvedic powders, though....

I read that it can be used as a leave-in, no rinsing necessary.  Yes, I'm more alert and a lil' more energetic, not enough to clean my house, though.  Darn.


----------



## growinstrong

I went out today to pick up my goodies, but I couldnt find any raw wheat germ .  This is gonna be my recipe, let me know if it sounds good to you ladies:

1 cup whole milk
1 scoop Muscle Milk protein powder - Strawberry (16g protein)
1 TBL Viobin wheat germ oil
1 scrambled egg on the side

so basically my normal protein shake with the wheat germ oil added and my scrambled egg


----------



## MonaRae

Sounds good to me growinstrong.  I think the egg is most important.  The wheat germs are added bonuses.  Keep look and if you can't find it just add vitamins B & E.


----------



## PuffyBrown

MonaRae said:


> I got some Chia seeds Friday and have not tried it yet. I may give it a try tonight. Did you like it PuffyBrown?


 
I don't have any of those. I have no idea where to get those. Honestly, I haven't even looked for the chias yet.
Im not doing anything except with what I have until after the holidays.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Good morning, lovelies~  Welcome to the cocktail club, growinitstrong, sounds like a good reggie you got going.  

I dropped everything to get my cocktail this morning...i was rushed (hubby slowed me down...smile...) and i refused not to drink it.  I just refused.  I was like, I may be late, but I will get my drink on.  My sister told me yesterday that I was the picture of youthfulness and that i'd dropped 10 years....i told her, she better start having morning cocktails with me!  I've been getting compliments on my hair and skin.  My hair is just thrown in a transitioning bun either up or down, nothing special at all.  And everyone's like, I LOVE your hair!!  I'm like what?  My hair? My brother says he likes the natural look and that i'm shooting for Cleopatra Jones, er, Jazzy (my nickname).  He is VERY particular.  Three Cheers for the Cocktail!  Hip Hip Hooray.  Hip Hip Hooray.  Hip Hip Hooray!

i'm done.


----------



## MonaRae

Oh I love reading about the benefits of our Cocktail!  I think I'm falling in love with myself.  I just :heart2: me! My skin alone is enough for me to do this for the rest of my life!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Ditto, MonaRae, Ditto *as she gazes at her satiny complexion in the mirror...*


----------



## growinstrong

Great, I was worried that I wouldnt see great results seeing that I couldnt find the raw wheat germ.  I will definitely keep a lookout on it though.  I picked up some B-complex 50 from Vitamin Shoppe, so I'm good on the B vits and my multi vitamin has a pretty good amount of vit E (150 IU~500%).  I'm soooo excited. 



MonaRae said:


> Sounds good to me growinstrong. I think the egg is most important. The wheat germs are added bonuses. Keep look and if you can't find it just add vitamins B & E.


----------



## guyanesesista

So I was in the local healthfood store today and I saw this lady buying a bag of raw wheatgerm. This egg cocktail came to mind immediately and I wondered if she's on LHCF or maybe a lurker. Or maybe she has nothing to do with hairboards. Who knows? Btw I live in Bronx, NY so if you're out there, holla! The store was in Pelham.


----------



## ladyofvirtue

PuffyBrown said:


> I don't have any of those. I have no idea where to get those. Honestly, I haven't even looked for the chias yet.
> Im not doing anything except with what I have until after the holidays.


 

Hey Puff,

I added the chia seeds to my shake.  They're very small and black looking.  They don't have any flavor and tasted like little pieces of gravel.

But, Imma keep taking them for the sake of my hair.


----------



## ladyofvirtue

PuffyBrown said:


> I don't have any of those. I have no idea where to get those. Honestly, I haven't even looked for the chias yet.
> Im not doing anything except with what I have until after the holidays.


 
Sorry, double post.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ladyofvirtue said:


> Hey Puff,
> 
> I added the chia seeds to my shake. They're very small and black looking. They don't have any flavor and tasted like little pieces of gravel.
> 
> But, Imma keep taking them for the sake of my hair.


 Where'd you find your chia seeds?  I need to look for them...so basically, they taste just like they look, like little pieces of gravel...ick! But, for waistlength and anti-baldness, i'll take 'em....


----------



## guyanesesista

I saw chia seeds at the helth food store yesterday in a lil ziplock bag for bout $3. It was black. Is it the right right one. Any ladies use the black chia seeds?


----------



## MonaRae

I brought some Chia seed for $20 this past weekend and after work I plan on returning them.  I didn't open the package. I just feel I'm doing more than enuff for my hair right now.


----------



## yodie

My skin is glowing... I feel beautiful. I can tell this is working because I take 5000 mcg of biotin daily, with no breakouts. Usually I have to take it with a multi and a B complex.

I take my liquid multi and that's it. Oh... I don't take biotin and shake together.

I'm hiding my hair until May, so I can't really tell what's going on with it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I feel gorgeous, i've got my *shimmie* back...grrrwl!  And i lost 3 pounds!


----------



## MonaRae

Woot!  Woot!  On the 3 pounds!


----------



## Prettyeyes

You ladies are still going strong. How do I start, the shake?


----------



## PuffyBrown

Hello,

Egglets! I am so glad that the cocktail is working for everybody.
I did nto take for breakfast because I was so sleepy this morning.
I am planning on having it for dinner. I am eating light this week so that
I am not overdoing it. I will eat a normal meal on thanksgiving but
you know how those calories go for holiday food.
I am so happy that it is the holidays. I love this time of year.

I am trying to think of some different things we can do with our cocktails.
For example we can make the cocktail and add nuts for a yummy crunch.
How about throwing in some strawberry bits after mixing it and topping it with
some raw coconut.

I wonder if it would lose its content if I double boiled it until thick and make
an egg cocktail custard. How about egg cocktail curd on top of a fat free cookie. Yumm. I know going to far


----------



## PuffyBrown

Prettyeyes said:


> You ladies are still going strong. How do I start, the shake?


 
That is what many of us are doing. That is a great place to start.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> That is what many of us are doing. That is a great place to start.


 ditto what puffy said...start with the shake..


----------



## Duchesse

I'm sorry, I'm way too lazy to search for this, but for the powdered egg users, are you using this in place of, or with, the raw egg?

I just ordered some powdered egg whites, and planned on using it with my raw egg, and protein scoop, but I'm not sure if that will be overload.

I've just started weight training, so i'm in full mode to be a true Amazon with crazy long hair!


----------



## guyanesesista

Hey for those who plan on using protein powder I saw a soy one in a health food store name Super Green Pro-96. It looks pretty good and I saw good reviews on amazon. I think I'll buy this but I'll be going thru 4 lbs a month and whey makes me bulk up. Pricey, bout $60. But it's for my health cuz when I went to trichologist earlier this year she said I was protein deficient and that's one reason why my hair never grew back in those spots where it shed. So I'll find the money even if I have to prioritize my spending alittle better.


----------



## Jakibro

You ladies trying to make puddins' and stews!?! ...Y'all are funny! I just wanted to wish everyone a happy Thanksgiving,I know we are going to slack off this week,but monday,egglets,back on board! Congrats on the face glowing,hip slimmin',hair strengthening,.....y'all can add on,lets see how long it gets with the benefits of our shake!OK... dales shake!


----------



## MonaRae

Happy Holiday too you to Jakibro and to all my Egglet Sisters!


----------



## Jakibro




----------



## PuffyBrown

I use it in place of the raw egg. I love it. Don't let the word powder fool you. It is real egg that is pasturized and freeze dried. I tasted it without anything in it. Tasted just like egg. Icky when taken alone and raw

It is a little more pricey than a raw egg. I paid 19.99 for a 2lb can. I posted the link somewhere in the forum. I can look it up if you like. It s the equivalent of about 4 cartons of eggs. Saved me an extra couple trips to WF.



Duchesse said:


> I'm sorry, I'm way too lazy to search for this, but for the powdered egg users, are you using this in place of, or with, the raw egg?
> 
> I just ordered some powdered egg whites, and planned on using it with my raw egg, and protein scoop, but I'm not sure if that will be overload.
> 
> I've just started weight training, so i'm in full mode to be a true Amazon with crazy long hair!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Duchesse said:


> I'm sorry, I'm way too lazy to search for this, but for the powdered egg users, are you using this in place of, or with, the raw egg?
> 
> I just ordered some powdered egg whites, and planned on using it with my raw egg, and protein scoop, but I'm not sure if that will be overload.
> 
> I've just started weight training, so i'm in full mode to be *a true Amazon with crazy long hair!*


<<<<*girl, i love that, i'll be one with ya', a 5'5 one, but an amazon with crazy long hair, nonetheless!*



guyanesesista said:


> Hey for those who plan on using protein powder I saw a soy one in a health food store name Super Green Pro-96. It looks pretty good and I saw good reviews on amazon. I think I'll buy this but I'll be going thru 4 lbs a month and whey makes me bulk up. Pricey, bout $60. But it's for my health cuz when I went to trichologist earlier this year she said I was protein deficient and that's one reason why my hair never grew back in those spots where it shed. So I'll find the money even if I have to prioritize my spending alittle better.


*<<<<it is pricey, but if your trich recommended it, i'd go for it.  your worth it, and it'll pay off in the end...did you look for a less pricey alternative?*



Jakibro said:


> You ladies trying to make puddins' and stews!?! ...Y'all are funny! I just wanted to wish everyone a happy Thanksgiving,I know we are going to slack off this week,but monday,egglets,back on board! Congrats on the face glowing,hip slimmin',hair strengthening *,muscle-bulkin', bootie shimmie-ing, young-buck head turnin', you're a famous person thinkin', you got a makeover?- askin'.....*y'all can add on,lets see how long it gets with the benefits of our shake!OK... dales shake!


*<<<dale who?  this is the waistlength hair cocktail, chica~  yeah, let's give it up for dale, but i give it up to all of you who have tweaked it to meet our long-haired needs...*



MonaRae said:


> Happy Holiday too you to Jakibro and to all my Egglet Sisters!


*Happy Thanksgiving Ladies, Be Blessed!>>>>>>>>>>>>Hugs n Kisses, Br*nze~ (knowin' i'm gonna be on here, postin' tomorrow....)*



Jakibro said:


>


----------



## guyanesesista

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> [/b][/color] *<<<<it is pricey, but if your trich recommended it, i'd go for it. your worth it, and it'll pay off in the end...did you look for a less pricey alternative? *


 
Hey girl my trich didn't recommend it but what I saw with the whey and my hairgrowth is enough to make me stay on protein. Plus it will help with the deficiency. But I'm switching to soy because whey made me bulk up too much. The supergreen has 1 gram more protein than the whey I was taking, 25g to 24g. It also is about the same price as other protein powders be it whey or soy.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

i had my 11th shake today. i'm really starting to like the taste.  i've started adding 2 tblspns of flaxseed oil and it still tastes good. i'm so glad because i hate the taste of the flaxseed oil by itself.

i take my drink after work in the evening cause i dont have time to make it before work. it gives me energy and then i don't want to go to sleep at night. but i dont stay up too long. i think this will be a staple for me.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

okay, i want to report that my hair has grown substantially.  i know the cocktail has made the difference.  finally my hair is looking like my hair....and that's a good thing.  i had my hair flatironed today and there was minimal shedding and no breakage.  i have been bunning and i think that helped as well.  sometimes it takes more than one change to get the results you want, and i think i'm on to something...be blessed y'all.


----------



## MonaRae

Congrats on your progress Br*nzeb! Oh I can't wait to see my progress!  I haven't seen my hair in full bloom in monthz!


----------



## lwilliams1922

I measured my hair today (I stretch my twists).
It grew an inch in the past month.


I'm going to keep up with the tonic as well as the twists, HSR, Castor oil,...


----------



## MonaRae

Congrats lwilliams!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*i should have mentioned, my hair has thickened considerably, which at this point is more important to me than length. Whoop! Whoop!*
*are you guys cooking?  i started at about 7 this am, this is gonna be a l-o-o-o-ng and thank-filled day! *

*I'M*
*





*

*TO GOD FOR ALL OF YOU!*

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING!*
*Luv,*
*~*Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll*~*​


----------



## guyanesesista

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!


----------



## MonaRae

I'm late but I still wanted to say I hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hi guys, how's everything?  I just finished my shake.  I missed it so!  I'm so encouraged by my hair's fullness.  I really encourage sceptics to try this cocktail, you will not be disappointed.  It is soo nice to see the fruits of our labor ~ and the labor is not in vain, ya know?

So here's a big whoop whoop to all my egglettes!  
 
*Drink-Up Egglettes, Our Waistlength Hair is on The Way!*


​


----------



## PuffyBrown

Howdy Egglets!

I hope that everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving  Day!
I stayed on track with my shake breakfast. I am really getting the
effects of drinking the drink and being full for 2hrs. I was struggling with it and before, couldn't wait until the two hours was over. Now its no big deal and I can go even another hour without too much difficulty.
I drank my shake Thursday morning and ate only a snack before dinner. At dinner, I ate an average serving of Thanksgiving treats. Went a little over..just a little, on the dessert but I am so happy. I was so full! For leftovers I ate about two tablespoons of each (macaroni and cheese, dressing, gravy, and about 3oz of turkey meat). I sent all the other food home with my siser and her kids on Thanksgiving after dinner, so no worries about going off my regimin.

We have 3 weeks until another challenge and that is Christmas. Sweets sweets sweets...I need some willpower and I need you guys to get me gassed up on it before Xmas.


----------



## lwilliams1922

In the last 10 days several people have told me I look like Im loosing weight.

I didn't weigh myself when I started but after a couple peopled mentioned it I realized a few pairs of jeans fit much better.  


I HATE eggs!
but I put one down every morning!


----------



## guyanesesista

Hi ladies I finally have some money to go buy my protein powder. I am going to buy the supergreen pro-95 soy powder. I shouldn't bulkup on this stuff, it's green. Am I right? I'll also buy some wheatgerm to put in my milk everyday.


----------



## guyanesesista

So I bought my protein and I didn't get the one I wanted but I got soy protein from the same company. I didn't get the wheatgerm. I wanted to tkae it slow. So today is the official start day of my 3 month challenge.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Oh goody good gumdrops. I am so glad that you were able to get your stuff. You have been waiting for this day.



guyanesesista said:


> So I bought my protein and I didn't get the one I wanted but I got soy protein from the same company. I didn't get the wheatgerm. I wanted to tkae it slow. So today is the official start day of my 3 month challenge.


----------



## cutenaynay

well im checking in now. I drank two protein shakes with all the ingredients and I did feel energize the first time I used it and couldn't go to sleep. I guess cause I took it at night. This morning I kind of felt nausea a lil because I guess it was still a lot in my system. So I guess it was almost a double intake lol. I will give it a run for a couple of months and see how it goes


----------



## guyanesesista

PuffyBrown said:


> Oh goody good gumdrops. I am so glad that you were able to get your stuff. You have been waiting for this day.


 
Yes I'm happy too. I'll try to keep up with it. I want to make a list of staple foods I need on a weekly basis. Like protein powder, large eggs, apples, green leafy veges, those pre packaged salads, water, aloe leaf, etc. I also need to make another list of things I need for the external care of my hair like a number of herbs, liquid castile soap, coffee, etc.


----------



## PuffyBrown

you grow girl.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You guys are doing a great job.  I really feel motivated to get in shape.  My daughter and I both do, I don't want her to have poor eating habits, so I really need to set a better example.  I was pretty good at one time..

My sista and her dd are looking fab.  A little on the thin side, but watching them put on a fashion show for me was encouraging and little eye-opening.  I've got to get in better shape, I've got to drop some pounds my nrg level needs to be amped-up and i may as well get my mind together to do this for the long haul.

This cocktail is pointing me in the right direction, it definitely helps with sugar cravings, now i need to get portion size under control...You guys are also motivating me to eat healthier.


----------



## guyanesesista

Is it me or has this thread slowed down with only a few people regularly posting?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

i think it's the ebb and flow of threads...they start hot and then cool off.  right about now, with holidays and all, i'm not surprised.  it seems like everyone is checking in to note progress, which is cool.  it's good to check in regularly for newcomers - to answer questions and the like...i'm always available for pms, too...

hang in there, gsista, hang in there....


----------



## guyanesesista

Ok. Well I tasted my soy powder today and it tasted like paper. I'm bout to go make a shake.


----------



## PuffyBrown

guyanesesista said:


> Ok. Well I tasted my soy powder today and it tasted like paper. I'm bout to go make a shake.


 
Gotta love that paper!

PS I think Br*nze adds that milkshake syrup to hers. I want to but I need to cut some weight down so can't.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> You guys are doing a great job. I really feel motivated to get in shape. My daughter and I both do, I don't want her to have poor eating habits, so I really need to set a better example. I was pretty good at one time..
> 
> This cocktail is pointing me in the right direction, it definitely helps with sugar cravings, now i need to get portion size under control...You guys are also motivating me to eat healthier.


 
Br*ze, you are absolutely correct.
I don't know about you guys but I find my appetite so curbed. I am hardly able to eat a whole meal. My portions are getting smaller and smaller, which is great!


----------



## yodie

I love the shake.  My skin looks better and my hair is ... well, I don't quite know yet.  I keep it twisted underneath my wig.  Feels like everything is going well.  

I loveeeee this shake and will probably drink it forever. Is it okay to drink this more than once a day?


----------



## PuffyBrown

Well if it aint we both are in trouble. I started taking two at least twice a week. I started that week before last. I might up the anny but not yet. I was my dinner replacement and I was hungry as hel when I woke up and that shake for breakfast did not quite cut it. I thank I overate at lunch or something like that. 



yodie said:


> I love the shake. My skin looks better and my hair is ... well, I don't quite know yet. I keep it twisted underneath my wig. Feels like everything is going well.
> 
> I loveeeee this shake and will probably drink it forever. Is it okay to drink this more than once a day?


----------



## MonaRae

My appetite is smaller than normal as well but my eyes are still bigger than my stomach.  I too need help in this area.  I seem to be gaining weight tho.   Maybe we need a sub-challenge within this challenge.  I need help!!!!!


----------



## Opulence

I tried this shake today for the firsts time and as soon as I finished it I started feeling sooooo nauseous and disoriented. My stomach feels like it's bubbling and everything wants to come back up.

is this normal for day one?


----------



## PuffyBrown

sawy huny...I hope you feel better soon.



ladee_oz said:


> I tried this shake today for the firsts time and as soon as I finished it I started feeling sooooo nauseous and disoriented. My stomach feels like it's bubbling and everything wants to come back up.
> 
> is this normal for day one?


----------



## MonaRae

A couple of people had the same type of reaction.  You may want to switch to powdered eggs.


----------



## guyanesesista

ladee_oz said:


> I tried this shake today for the firsts time and as soon as I finished it I started feeling sooooo nauseous and disoriented. My stomach feels like it's bubbling and everything wants to come back up.
> 
> is this normal for day one?


 
I had a similar reaction; nausea, bubble guts, the chills. I say try it agin when you don't have to go out incase of emergencies. If you get the same reaction. THen switch to powdered eggs or protein powder.


----------



## Opulence

Thanks ladies.

I will try it again tomorrow morning. I will say that I took it at 7:30am and I'm still full. That definitely helps.


----------



## guyanesesista

I'm drinking my shake right now and WOOOOOOOOO!!! this stuff tastes nasty and thick like porridge. I should've used more milk. Worst yet I used the soy protein with soy milk double ewwww. But it's good for me so I have no problem sucking it up. Here's to my hair:fat:.


----------



## guyanesesista

I need to find a more interesting way of mixing this stuff.


----------



## MonaRae

I walked right out the house this AM and forgot about my shake!  I think its mental b/c I'm starting to get bord with the shake.


----------



## PuffyBrown

guyanesesista said:


> I'm drinking my shake right now and WOOOOOOOOO!!! this stuff tastes nasty and thick like porridge. I should've used more milk. Worst yet I used the soy protein with soy milk double ewwww. But it's good for me so I have no problem sucking it up. Here's to my hair:fat:.


 
yummy yummy....betta get cha some flava..
If you stop drinking it now your hair is gonna be pissed.



MonaRae said:


> I walked right out the house this AM and forgot about my shake! I think its mental b/c I'm starting to get bord with the shake.


 
I remember when I did that! 
Guess whats for dinner?
Have a great day!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ladee_oz said:


> I tried this shake today for the firsts time and as soon as I finished it I started feeling sooooo nauseous and disoriented. My stomach feels like it's bubbling and everything wants to come back up.
> 
> is this normal for day one?


Try it again, tomorrow, i had the fizzy stomach, too.  it does go away.  



MonaRae said:


> My appetite is smaller than normal as well but my eyes are still bigger than my stomach. I too need help in this area. I seem to be gaining weight tho.  Maybe we need a sub-challenge within this challenge. I need help!!!!!


me too, i just came off of mydietsolutions.com to look at supplements...i gotta drop 30 lbs by april, i've got to....sub-challenge sounds good to me - i'm thinking of drinking cocktail in am, protein drink for lunch, and having dinner...i should cut a lot of calories that way...now if i could incorporate exercise, i'd probably have a plan there...



MonaRae said:


> I walked right out the house this AM and forgot about my shake! I think its mental b/c I'm starting to get bord with the shake.


i'm not getting bored with the shake, it's too beneficial for me - so i'm happy to do it - i did, however, wake-up too late, and forgot it...if i had a fridge, i'd keep a stash at work...


----------



## ladyofvirtue

I will neva, neva, ever stop drinking my shake.  The results for me have been absolutely fantastic.

My stomach and waistline is shrinking, probably due to me using the raw vegan diet.  I'll stick to the raw diet until Christmas Eve and then resume it again on December 26th.

I ordered some Boundless Tresses to use in conjunction with this drink.
 
I am one happy girlie!


----------



## MonaRae

I think I need to change the taste up a bit.  I may start using my chocolate protein powder again.  I refuse to let go of the shake!


----------



## Duchesse

I've been an egg slacker for the past week...I think I had like one smoothie. I need to get different flavored protein powders so the taste doesn't bore me anymore.

But I'm getting back on the wagon (I'm stealing some of my bros cookies n creme powder sshh..)


----------



## MonaRae

Chile!  _What you talkin 'bout_!  I need a change too.  I love the benefits but its time for a new taste!


----------



## guyanesesista

guyanesesista said:


> I'm drinking my shake right now and WOOOOOOOOO!!! this stuff tastes nasty and thick like porridge. I should've used more milk. Worst yet I used the soy protein with soy milk double ewwww. But it's good for me so I have no problem sucking it up. Here's to my hair:fat:.



I'll add some fruit and see if it works. Btw I've been breaking wind all day from that stuff. Not cute.


----------



## ladyofvirtue

here's my recipe:

soy milk
2 raw eggs
1 Tbs. wgo
1 Tbs. omega 3-6-9 oil
1 Tbs. flaxseed oil
3 Tbs. w. germ
1/4 raw chocolate (it's called The Raw Choice) from Whole Foods
1 Tbs. lecithin
2 coenzyme B-complex capsules
1 scoop Jay Robb chocolate whey protein

I drink water or non-caffiein tea throughout the day.

I don't eat until dinner.


----------



## growinstrong

All day?  I've been breaking wind all week .



guyanesesista said:


> I'll add some fruit and see if it works. Btw I've been breaking wind all day from that stuff. Not cute.


----------



## MonaRae

I believe that happened to me when I first started.  Believe me when I tell you that it wont last forever.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

OMGosh!  I am not alone, I see!  Yeah, well your body does get used to it, it won't last much longer...he he, just make sure you guys excuse yourselves and keep some Febreze handy.....


----------



## sweetpeadst

I have slacked all week. I'm back as of tomorrow!


----------



## TemiLnd

Hi all - i finally got my raw wheat germ oil.
How do i store it? Fridge or Dry place


----------



## Jakibro

Put that oik in the fridge! Ok,Holiday is over time to get back on track! Hello egglets! Hope you all had a great Thanksgiving! Good night!


----------



## MonaRae

TemiLnd said:


> Hi all - i finally got my raw wheat germ oil.
> How do i store it? Fridge or Dry place


 
In the fridge.


----------



## TemiLnd

thank you...


----------



## Opulence

ladyofvirtue said:


> here's my recipe:
> 
> soy milk
> 2 raw eggs
> 1 Tbs. wgo
> 1 Tbs. omega 3-6-9 oil
> 1 Tbs. flaxseed oil
> 3 Tbs. w. germ
> 1/4 raw chocolate (it's called The Raw Choice) from Whole Foods
> 1 Tbs. lecithin
> 2 coenzyme B-complex capsules
> 1 scoop Jay Robb chocolate whey protein
> 
> I drink water or non-caffiein tea throughout the day.
> 
> I don't eat until dinner.


 
How long have you been drinking this and what benefits have you noticed?


----------



## Opulence

I tried it again today ladies and you were right. I was fine. I guess day one your body just has to get used to a combination of food it has NEVER had, especially all at once.

I drank it at 7:30....worked out hard on the elliptical for 10 minutes and now I'm drinking sassy water for the rest of the day.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Hi ladies 

I've been MIA for a while but still keeping up on my drink. I skipped a day because of the holidays but I'm back on track and still loving it. My NG feels lush and I 'm excited about  the reveal in April.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

growinstrong said:


> All day?  I've been breaking wind all week .



It'll stop soon.   It had the same effect on me.


----------



## Keen

I fell off the wagon for the holyday. I'm starting over today. I don't expect to fall off again untill Christmas.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

SweetNic_JA said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've been MIA for a while but still keeping up on my drink. I skipped a day because of the holidays but I'm back on track and still loving it. My NG feels lush and I 'm excited about the reveal in April.


 
Glad to hear your still up on it.  I went to the salon and had my hair flatironed, and i must say, my hair looked more "lush"  it is bsl-again-but not as thick as i'd like, but i'm thankful, i'm on a rebound from alopecia AND transitioning, so....it's just a matter of time, and woo hoo, glamarama here i am!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Keen said:


> I fell off the wagon for the holyday. I'm starting over today. I don't expect to fall off again untill Christmas.


 yep, looks like we all did, but i don't think it'll hinder your progess at all.

Welcome back~


----------



## anomcasm

Hi y'all! I was lurking before, but now I want to join with y'all.  I drank my first shake today. It wasn't bad at all.  I used vanilla soy milk with strawberries.  I couldn't find the wheat germ oil (they were sold out), so I only used the wheat germ with the raw egg.  I was pleasantly surprised that I didn't even taste the egg at all!!!  It wasn't a bad drink and I feel full right now (I have an hour to go).  I am hoping for the skin glow and hair improvement... I will let y'all know how I'm doing after about a month or so, but before then if I notice any difference sooner...


----------



## ladyofvirtue

ladee_oz said:


> How long have you been drinking this and what benefits have you noticed?


 
I have lots and lots of energy
I have absolutely no appetite (I eat raw fruit/veggies for dinner)
My skin is so clear
Dark circles under eyes are going away
I'm looking quite younger
My hair is growing extremely fast and getting thicker!!!
My tummy is getting flat
My waistline is getting smaller
DH says my skin feels like satin...it's true, I don't use body lotion anymore 

My 6 month results will be in May---I'll post some pics then.


----------



## yodie

Ladies... There's something about this shake. My skin feels like velvet - soft to the touch. Its milky and creamy. I found myself rubbing my face in the middle of the night.

The dark spots that I had on my face are naturally lightening up. Even the dark spots on my back are fading.

Is this for real or am I just seeing things? I'm not even wearing foundation the way that I used to.

My hair feels cottony soft. Its twisted under my wig, so I really can't monitor growth yet. 

No weight loss to report. Not sure if I have to eat the salad mixture or if the shake brings those benefits as well.


----------



## MonaRae

Song of Praise for the Egg Cocktail.  The one and only downfall for me is I gained 10 pounds! erplexed I refuse to give up the drink so I will start a process of elimination to see what's causing my weight gain.


----------



## MonaRae

ladee oz do you mind sharing the sassy water recipe?  I need to lose 10 pounds and I hope this will help me do so.  TIA!


----------



## ladyofvirtue

Mona,

R U excercising and drinking adequate amounts of water?

I am, 1 hour on the treadmil, Walk away the lbs. (walk strong dvd), and the mini trampoline 10 minutes 6 days per week.  I also drink 64 oz. water 6 days per week (32 oz. 2 hours after my shake and 32 oz. throughout the day).


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Glad to hear your still up on it.  I went to the salon and had my hair flatironed, and i must say, my hair looked more "lush"  it is bsl-again-but not as thick as i'd like, but i'm thankful, i'm on a rebound from alopecia AND transitioning, so....it's just a matter of time, and woo hoo, glamarama here i am!



Sounds like you'll be back in no time. Be thankful for the density you have and you'll open up the door for even thicker hair. Trust!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

Duchesse said:


> This is my third day of the shake, and I've had no intestinal problems yet , that was my main fear. My experiment will last until the end of the month.
> 
> I just made a smoothie with strawberries, pineapples, orange juice, soy milk, wheat germ and an egg..it was delish!
> 
> I can't wait until my book arrives and read about all the other natural stuff inside..I keep checking the mail like a fiend. Thanks again!



Oh, I'll try your recipe and go from there! Sounds awesome.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

OK, I just tried it in my magic bullet as a test run. It was the most tastiest thing ever!  I used skim milk, pineapple, 1 egg, and wheat germ.  I did not taste or smell the egg! Yes, I am in on this challenge. No more ignoring it! Next time I will add an apple...or is that overkill?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

anomcasm said:


> Hi y'all! I was lurking before, but now I want to join with y'all. I drank my first shake today. It wasn't bad at all. I used vanilla soy milk with strawberries. I couldn't find the wheat germ oil (they were sold out), so I only used the wheat germ with the raw egg. I was pleasantly surprised that I didn't even taste the egg at all!!! It wasn't a bad drink and I feel full right now (I have an hour to go). I am hoping for the skin glow and hair improvement... I will let y'all know how I'm doing after about a month or so, but before then if I notice any difference sooner...


 Welcome, Hon~  Please keep up posted, and do get the wheat germ oil, you will absolutely L-O-V-E the benefits!



ladyofvirtue said:


> I have lots and lots of energy nrg level is improving big time
> I have absolutely no appetite (I eat raw fruit/veggies for dinner)Ooooh, i wish i could do this!
> My skin is so clear yep, yep
> Dark circles under eyes are going away yep
> I'm looking quite younger "you mean you need to check my id, m'am?" yep
> My hair is growing extremely fast and getting thicker!!! yep, i did a length check this week, i cut 2 inches, i grew em back...
> My tummy is getting flat we're still workin' on this...erplexed
> My waistline is getting smaller and this, tooohwell:
> DH says my skin feels like satin yep, can't keep his hands off me, either.....it's true, I don't use body lotion anymore
> 
> My 6 month results will be in May---I'll post some pics then.
> 
> Daggone, girl, you sound like an advertisement...I ahve noticed all of the above, only I gained some weight - 6lbs, so i eliminated whole milk and went to soy...as a result of diching the milk, i lost 4 lbs working on next 2, i'm sure they'll be gone this week...


 


yodie said:


> Ladies... There's something about this shake. My skin feels like velvet - soft to the touch. Its milky and creamy. I found myself rubbing my face in the middle of the night.exactly
> 
> The dark spots that I had on my face are naturally lightening up. Even the dark spots on my back are fading.mine too
> 
> Is this for real or am I just seeing things? I'm not even wearing foundation the way that I used to.no, girl, these results are so for real!
> My hair feels cottony soft. Its twisted under my wig, so I really can't monitor growth yet. my hair is so soft, not coarse in any way....it's thick in there, though...
> 
> No weight loss to report. Not sure if I have to eat the salad mixture or if the shake brings those benefits as well.


 gotcha, wanna do the diet, but haven't gotten around to it..



MonaRae said:


> Song of Praise for the Egg Cocktail. The one and only downfall for me is I gained 10 pounds! i gained 6 erplexed I refuse to give up the drink so I will start a process of elimination to see what's causing my weight gain.


i eliminated the whole/2% milk and went to soy...i've dropped 4 so far....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

NatrlChallenge said:


> OK, I just tried it in my magic bullet as a test run. It was the most tastiest thing ever! I used skim milk, pineapple, 1 egg, and wheat germ. I did not taste or smell the egg! Yes, I am in on this challenge. No more ignoring it! Next time I will add an apple...or is that overkill?


 girl, do you.  sounds good to me...


----------



## weaveologist

I am assuming that those including pinapples and apples have JUICERS? Am I right? Pardon my slowness as I have been at work all day and can not concentrate any furtherI need a juicer for Christmas!


----------



## MonaRae

I'm drinking soy!  Oh the fustration!  I started with Almond milk, maybe I'll go back to that.


----------



## MonaRae

NatrlChallenge said:


> OK, I just tried it in my magic bullet as a test run. It was the most tastiest thing ever! I used skim milk, pineapple, 1 egg, and wheat germ. I did not taste or smell the egg! Yes, I am in on this challenge. No more ignoring it! Next time I will add an apple...or is that overkill?


 
This sounds delicious!  I will try it out tomorrow.  I need something new with my shake!


----------



## guyanesesista

I did my shake today with OJ instead and it was much better, so OJ it is. I may try adding some fruit to it later. It's not that filling to me with soy powder and juice so I'll eat breakfast with it and see how I feel. The milk was more filling but nastier.


----------



## DaPPeR

I may try this...the only thing I'm not sure ill be diggin is the raw egg. I will try though.


----------



## Duchesse

weaveologist said:


> I am assuming that those including pinapples and apples have JUICERS? Am I right? Pardon my slowness as I have been at work all day and can not concentrate any furtherI need a juicer for Christmas!



I'm thinking they are talking about fresh or frozen fruit..I may be wrong tho. thats what I do, add frozen fruit..even if I had a juicer I'd be to lazy to use it plus the blender.


----------



## Keen

DaPPeR said:


> I may try this...the only thing I'm not sure ill be diggin is the raw egg. I will try though.


 
Some of us use protein powder instead of raw eggs. I do raw eggs half of the time.


----------



## growinstrong

Yup, protein powder for me.  I have not been able to find the wheat germ, but I have the wheat germ oil. The shake isnt too bad with the protein powder and I'm definitely seeing my face clear up.  No hair growth to report yet as I only been on the shake for 7 days now .



Keen said:


> Some of us use protein powder instead of raw eggs. I do raw eggs half of the time.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

NatrlChallenge said:


> OK, I just tried it in my *magic bullet *as a test run. It was the most tastiest thing ever!  I used skim milk, pineapple, 1 egg, and wheat germ.  I did not taste or smell the egg! Yes, I am in on this challenge. No more ignoring it! Next time I will add an apple...or is that overkill?



I want one of these soooo bad. I would definitely get creative with my morning shakes.


----------



## Stella B.

OK girls, help me with this one. I have been thinking about making the shake minus the raw egg.( Just can't do the egg, because of the high cholesterol content, and I'm on high blood pressure meds). I've been studying the nutritional content of the raw egg, and it appears that sulfur is the most abundant ingredient in the egg yolk. So as a replacement for the raw egg, should I use lecithin, whey powder, egg protein powder, or how about using egg beaters with whites and yolk? The egg beaters have no cholesterol, and its pasturized. I can handle everything else in the shake, I just need help with the egg part. Thanks ladies!!  I've been watching (lurking) this thread since you all started. I want to join, cause I like what I'm reading so far! You ladies are awesome!!!!!!!

ETA: I will be using hemp milk as the base of the drink to ensure I'm getting my amino acids. Hoping this won't conflict with the rest of the shake ingredients.


----------



## PuffyBrown

ladyofvirtue said:


> Mona,
> 
> R U excercising and drinking adequate amounts of water?
> 
> I am, 1 hour on the treadmil, Walk away the lbs. (walk strong dvd), and the mini trampoline 10 minutes 6 days per week. I also drink 64 oz. water 6 days per week (32 oz. 2 hours after my shake and 32 oz. throughout the day).


 

What the mini trampoline? What do you do on it? Sorry I know it isnt rocket science


----------



## MonaRae

Stella B. said:


> OK girls, help me with this one. I have been thinking about making the shake minus the raw egg.( Just can't do the egg, because of the high cholesterol content, and I'm on high blood pressure meds). I've been studying the nutritional content of the raw egg, and it appears that sulfur is the most abundant ingredient in the egg yolk. So as a replacement for the raw egg, should I use lecithin, whey powder, egg protein powder, or how about using egg beaters with whites and yolk? The egg beaters have no cholesterol, and its pasturized. I can handle everything else in the shake, I just need help with the egg part. Thanks ladies!! I've been watching (lurking) this thread since you all started. I want to join, cause I like what I'm reading so far! You ladies are awesome!!!!!!!
> 
> ETA: I will be using hemp milk as the base of the drink to ensure I'm getting my amino acids. Hoping this won't conflict with the rest of the shake ingredients.


 
I am impressed by your determination!  And Hemp!  There is no wrong in Hemp, I think I may try that next.  There are at least 2 Ladies that use powdered egg so I say go for it.

Welcome to the Egglet Club!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Stella B. said:


> OK girls, help me with this one. I have been thinking about making the shake minus the raw egg.( Just can't do the egg, because of the high cholesterol content, and I'm on high blood pressure meds). I've been studying the nutritional content of the raw egg, and it appears that sulfur is the most abundant ingredient in the egg yolk. So as a replacement for the raw egg, should I use lecithin, whey powder, egg protein powder, or how about using egg beaters with whites and yolk? The egg beaters have no cholesterol, and its pasturized. I can handle everything else in the shake, I just need help with the egg part. Thanks ladies!! I've been watching (lurking) this thread since you all started. I want to join, cause I like what I'm reading so far! You ladies are awesome!!!!!!!I think your egg beaters with whites and yolks are a great compromise!  i know you'll see great results.  we've got a great bunch of posters, here, and i must say, i think we have the most positive thread going on lhcf, so welcome and reap the benefits of the cocktail with us.  The more, the merrier!
> 
> ETA: I will be using hemp milk as the base of the drink to ensure I'm getting my amino acids. Hoping this won't conflict with the rest of the shake ingredients.


 I think this will blend in well.  If you don't like it, you can always try another option...some of us are doing soy, almond, etc...


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I think this will blend in well.  If you don't like it, you can always try another option...some of us are doing soy, almond, etc...



Thanks, Br*nze! I'll try the egg beaters, and we'll see how it goes! You're right about the hemp milk, if It doesn't blend well, I'll switch over to rice milk, almond, or soy. I love all 3! Appreciate your fast reply!


----------



## tallnomad

Okay, so I'm in.  I just got home from the grocery store with some organic brown eggs, wheatgerm oil and flaxseed meal.  I already make a morning smoothie consisting of the below  ingredients, but now I'm going to up it with the wheatgerm oil, flaxseed meal and eggs.

This is my smoothie consists of:

frozen mixed berries, wheat germ powder, brewer's yeast, lecithin, a big scoop or 2 of vanilla egg white protein powder, almond milk, agave nectar, liquid multivitamin, fresh romain lettuce. delish!

Bronze--gave me good advice (thank you again) suggesting that I decrease the protein powder, which is already egg white, since I'm going to be adding in the raw egg.  I'm a bit nervous about the raw egg, but I really want to see a major improvement in my skin.  You ladies are really inspiring me with this, so I'm excited to blend all of this tomorrow!


----------



## guyanesesista

Since I'm doing the powder with OJ I'm wondering how it will taste with raw wheat germ? If it's nasty I'll gulp it down that one time and never do it again and just my alternative of soy milk and raw wheat germ as a seperate shake. Maybe for the night time. So that will make a total of 3 shakes for the day: ensure, soy powder and OJ, and sow milk and raw wheat germ.


----------



## yodie

I've been using whey protein powder in my shake for the last 2 weeks. Suddenly I've been feeling a little heavier. Wonder if the protein powder is adding more muscle or bulk.

Dang!!

Loved the taste and that it made my shake thicker. 

Does anyone use a non protein powder in their shake? 

Yall I'm psyched that my skin is glowing.


----------



## MonaRae

Is anyone eating the other beneficial foods like bean, and onions?  I went to an Indian restaurant a couple of weeks ago and they had raw onions siting out the the hot food.  I took a few knowing the benefits and surprisingly is was very good with my food.


----------



## guyanesesista

Yes Yodie that whey is making you gain weight. It's not muscle, unless you're exercising. I gained alot of weight in the two weeks I used it. I'm trying to lose it and that was since about 5 weeks ago.


----------



## MonaRae

Beautiful skin and extra weight.  Ladies we got to figure this out b/c I'm not giving up my drink!  NEVER!  If I got to break it down to milk egg and fruit for my shake I will.

I will first try removing the raw wheat germ.  I know its not the soy b/c I've been drinking it for years nor the eggs.  My experiment starts tomorrow and I will try this for 1 week.


----------



## ladyofvirtue

PuffyBrown said:


> What the mini trampoline? What do you do on it? Sorry I know it isnt rocket science


 
Hey Puff,

It's  a small version of the larger trampoline and is very good for overall circulation.  It also helps burn fat.

I picked mine up from the Sports Authority for $49.99


----------



## ladyofvirtue

MonaRae said:


> *Beautiful skin and extra weight*. Ladies we got to figure this out b/c I'm not giving up my drink! NEVER! If I got to break it down to milk egg and fruit for my shake I will.
> 
> I will first try removing the raw wheat germ. I know its not the soy b/c I've been drinking it for years nor the eggs. My experiment starts tomorrow and I will try this for 1 week.


 
Try excercising for 1 hour, 6 days a week, for 2 weeks and see if that makes a difference.

What do you have to lose but weight?


----------



## MonaRae

Normally I am all for exercise but right now I’m just not in the mood for all that jumping around.  My weight gain is from what I’m eating so I will focus on that for right now.  

If I continue to eat they way I’m eating and exercise for 2 week I’m sure I will lose a few pounds but as soon as I stop they will come right back.  But if I focus on my intake and maintain it until I’m ready to exercise I will come out a lot better.

Thanks LadyofVirtue!


----------



## guyanesesista

Drinking my shake ladies. Mmmmm...Tastey paper and OJ:fat:


----------



## weaveologist

If we add and subtract from the original ingredients and directions, aren't we effecting the purpose of the drink? Just curious.....


----------



## weaveologist

Duchesse said:


> I'm thinking they are talking about fresh or frozen fruit..I may be wrong tho. thats what I do, add frozen fruit..even if I had a juicer I'd be to lazy to use it plus the blender.


 

Daaaaaaaaaa frozen fruit!!! Gotcha!...I was having a brain fart!


----------



## Keen

MonaRae said:


> Normally I am all for exercise but right now I’m just not in the mood for all that jumping around. My weight gain is from what I’m eating so I will focus on that for right now.
> 
> If I continue to eat they way I’m eating and exercise for 2 week I’m sure I will lose a few pounds but as soon as I stop they will come right back. But if I focus on my intake and maintain it until I’m ready to exercise I will come out a lot better.
> 
> Thanks LadyofVirtue!


 
I definetely stop gaining once I monitor my intake. Whenever I exercise, I loose.


----------



## weaveologist

yodie said:


> I've been using whey protein powder in my shake for the last 2 weeks. Suddenly I've been feeling a little heavier. Wonder if *the protein powder* is adding more muscle or bulk.
> 
> Dang!!
> 
> Loved the taste and that it made my shake thicker.
> 
> Does anyone use a non protein powder in their shake?
> 
> Yall I'm psyched that my skin is glowing.


 

Men who want to gain weight drink *protein* shakes!


----------



## Keen

yodie said:


> I've been using whey protein powder in my shake for the last 2 weeks. Suddenly I've been feeling a little heavier.* Wonder if the protein powder is adding more muscle or bulk.*
> 
> Dang!!
> 
> Loved the taste and that it made my shake thicker.
> 
> Does anyone use a non protein powder in their shake?
> 
> Yall I'm psyched that my skin is glowing.


 
How is your clothing feeling though? Muscles weight more than fats. So you may weight more but are not gaining weight. The extra muscles is suppose to help you burn more fat.


----------



## MonaRae

weaveologist said:


> If we add and subtract from the original ingredients and directions, aren't we effecting the purpose of the drink? Just curious.....



Yes, it will affect the effects of the shake but there are special situation stated in the book (Dale Alexander) where he explains that if you are unable to tolerate any of the ingredients there are alternates.

My body is not accepting one of the ingredients so I need to weed it out and once I find it I will work on an alternative.  I believe it’s the raw wheat germ b/c I’m allergic to gluten.  I’m not having any serious reactions but the fact that I’m gaining weight is a negative reaction.  If it is the raw wheat germ then I will just use the wheat germ oil.  Currently I am using Flaxseed oil b/c the wheat germ is pricy!

Glad you asked this questions b/c people need to know that there are alternatives.


----------



## Keen

MonaRae said:


> Yes, it will affect the effects of the shake but there are special situation stated in the book (Dale Alexander) where he explains that if you are unable to tolerate any of the ingredients there are alternates.
> 
> My body is not accepting one of the ingredients so I need to weed it out and once I find it I will work on an alternative. I believe it’s the raw wheat germ b/c I’m allergic to gluten. I’m not having any serious reactions but the fact that I’m gaining weight is a negative reaction. If it is the raw wheat germ then I will just use the wheat germ oil. Currently I am using Flaxseed oil b/c the wheat germ is pricy!
> 
> Glad you asked this questions b/c people need to know that there are alternatives.


 
So flaxseed can be substituted for Weatgerm? I'd much rather use flaxseed because of the health benefits.


----------



## MonaRae

No I just use it b/c it fits my budget.  But if the raw wheat germ is the cause of my weight gain then I will have to bit the bullet and get it.  Flaxseed oil has many wonderful benefits and beautiful skin is one of them.


----------



## yodie

Keen said:


> How is your clothing feeling though? Muscles weight more than fats. So you may weight more but are not gaining weight. The extra muscles is suppose to help you burn more fat.



Overall I feel muscular.  My thighs and butt are plumping up some.  I feel heavier, but not fat like, just like I've been lifting weights and I haven't.  

Are there any powder substitutes that I can add to thicken my shake? 

So, is it good to continue with the protein in hopes of gaining lean muscle to fight off some fat or should I run?


----------



## yodie

DANG!!!! I checked around and it sure is.  I can feel the difference in my body.  I'm working out (just started back up again) and I feel very heavy.  

Are any ladies using a none-protein powder for their shakes?



guyanesesista said:


> Yes Yodie that whey is making you gain weight. It's not muscle, unless you're exercising. I gained alot of weight in the two weeks I used it. I'm trying to lose it and that was since about 5 weeks ago.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

DaPPeR said:


> I may try this...the only thing I'm not sure ill be diggin is the raw egg. I will try though.


 You'll be cool with the raw egg, trust us...i think everyone has done well with it, except maybe 1 person?  But the percentages are high that you won't have a prob.



guyanesesista said:


> Since I'm doing the powder with OJ I'm wondering how it will taste with raw wheat germ? If it's nasty I'll gulp it down that one time and never do it again and just my alternative of soy milk and raw wheat germ as a seperate shake. Maybe for the night time. So that will make a total of 3 shakes for the day: ensure, soy powder and OJ, and sow milk and raw wheat germ.


girl, you are putting down some shakes!  That should slim you down big-time!  Are you trying to lose weight, too?  When i substitute 2 meals for shakes, i usually drop pounds....quickly.  I may start this again.



yodie said:


> I've been using whey protein powder in my shake for the last 2 weeks. Suddenly I've been feeling a little heavier. Wonder if the protein powder is adding more muscle or bulk.Try soy protein powder.  I will do this bcs i added pounds, too.  I dropped the milk and  now i use soymilk like i did at first....soy is lighter and will not cause the bulking...whey just tastes soo much better.  It was also help thicken your drinks, for all those who were concerned.
> 
> Dang!!
> 
> Loved the taste and that it made my shake thicker.
> 
> Does anyone use a non protein powder in their shake? yeah, wheat germ...lol!  i know you didn't want to hear that....
> 
> Yall I'm psyched that my skin is glowing.


 i'm psyched that you're psyched...i'm psyched about my skin, too...



MonaRae said:


> Beautiful skin and extra weight. Ladies we got to figure this out b/c I'm not giving up my drink! NEVER! If I got to break it down to milk egg and fruit for my shake I will.  try soy protein powder, mona, it will take off that extra weight...
> 
> I will first try removing the raw wheat germ. keep the wheat germ, it's not causing your weight gain....if anything it is helping your digestion...which could lead to weight loss.  I know its not the soy nope, it's not.  it's the whey protein powder b/c I've been drinking it for years nor the eggs. My experiment starts tomorrow and I will try this for 1 week.


 



weaveologist said:


> If we add and subtract from the original ingredients and directions, aren't we effecting the purpose of the drink? Just curious.....


yes, i think it does affect the purpose of the drink in some ways, so i try to stick to the original recipe.  ofcourse, now that i add protein powder, i've tweaked it.  but the book does state substitutions due to intolerance of certain foodstuffs.


----------



## yodie

i'm psyched that you're psyched...i'm psyched about my skin, too...

I use the wheat germ now.  No problems at all.  Guess that thickens the shake up a bit.  I'll skip the protein powder and stick to my fruit, lecithin, wheat germ, egg, and rice milk.  Guess I don't really need to add a powder to my drink at all.


----------



## guyanesesista

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> girl, you are putting down some shakes! That should slim you down big-time! Are you trying to lose weight, too? When i substitute 2 meals for shakes, i usually drop pounds....quickly. I may start this again.


 

Girl Idk about the slim down cuz I'm not subbing meals but I do eat alot of green leafies. I don't do carbs. I think I'm getting enough from the shakes. I just eat meat and lotttts of veges. It's filling yet not bulky, I have more energy and don't get the _itis_ after I eat. I'm trying the same thing I did a few weeks ago: eat my 3 meals, 8 glasses water, vitamins, and any excess _should_ go to my hair and skin, then my body _should_ discard anything else it doesn't need. I exercise but I don't see significant loss tho. I feel like I'm at a standstill. Oh well it's better then gaining more weight, I think.


----------



## tallnomad

Okay, I'm drinking my concoction now.  When I cracked the egg, I couldn't look in my blender, and I had to keep singing "Jesus loves me" while doing it.  I usually love the way my smoothies taste, but it's just okay now.  I think that wheatgerm oil is strong.  It's not super bad, but I can taste it.  And my smoothie has a different consistency--kind of thick yet watery--if that makes any sense.  

I think in a few days, I'll be okay.  It's the initial shock of my mind knowing all too well what I'm drinking.  My stomach feels a little bit queasy--slightly, but that might just be my nerves.


----------



## tallnomad

guyanesesista--do you mind sharing some of the meals you eat?

I add greens to my shakes, so I get a lot of greens for the most part that way.  Just curious if you steam your greens and what other veggies you eat.



guyanesesista said:


> Girl Idk about the slim down cuz I'm not subbing meals but I do eat alot of green leafies. I don't do carbs. I think I'm getting enough from the shakes. I just eat meat and lotttts of veges. It's filling yet not bulky, I have more energy and don't get the _itis_ after I eat. I'm trying the same thing I did a few weeks ago: eat my 3 meals, 8 glasses water, vitamins, and any excess _should_ go to my hair and skin, then my body _should_ discard anything else it doesn't need. I exercise but I don't see significant loss tho. I feel like I'm at a standstill. Oh well it's better then gaining more weight, I think.


----------



## guyanesesista

tallnomad said:


> guyanesesista--do you mind sharing some of the meals you eat?
> 
> I add greens to my shakes, so I get a lot of greens for the most part that way. Just curious if you steam your greens and what other veggies you eat.


 
Oh my meals? Girl let's just say that if I'm gonna eat stewed chicken, instead of eating it with rice I'll throw in some brocolli, carrots, lettuce, string beans, etc. Basically anything that's on hand. Idc if it's chicken and callaloo, I'll eat it with greens. I know it's greens on greens but oh well. So in a nut shell, any regular meal that I'd eat with rice or bread, I sub the 2 with veges. I'll elaborate more if you'd like. I'm off to school, catch you ladies later.

ETA: I eat 95% of my greens raw


----------



## ladyofvirtue

tallnomad said:


> Okay, I'm drinking my concoction now.* When I cracked the egg, I couldn't look in my blender, and I had to keep singing* *"Jesus loves me" while doing it.* I usually love the way my smoothies taste, but it's just okay now. I think that wheatgerm oil is strong. It's not super bad, but I can taste it. And my smoothie has a different consistency--kind of thick yet watery--if that makes any sense.
> 
> I think in a few days, I'll be okay. It's the initial shock of my mind knowing all too well what I'm drinking. My stomach feels a little bit queasy--slightly, but that might just be my nerves.


----------



## tallnomad

Thank you!!!!  This sounds great.  I miss callaloo.  The veggies are a good substitution for the rice.  Thanks again.



guyanesesista said:


> Oh my meals? Girl let's just say that if I'm gonna eat stewed chicken, instead of eating it with rice I'll throw in some brocolli, carrots, lettuce, string beans, etc. Basically anything that's on hand. Idc if it's chicken and callaloo, I'll eat it with greens. I know it's greens on greens but oh well. So in a nut shell, any regular meal that I'd eat with rice or bread, I sub the 2 with veges. I'll elaborate more if you'd like. I'm off to school, catch you ladies later.
> 
> ETA: I eat 95% of my greens raw


----------



## tallnomad

My stomach still feels a bit funny--like stuff is dropping in order to be released soon.    Sorry.  It could be the flaxmeal trying to bring stuff out. 

Ladee--I was just seeing if you continued and if your stomach was okay the next few times after the initial day.

Do you ladies think it might be the flaxseed meal and the wheatgerm oil that I added trying to push things through?



ladee_oz said:


> I tried this shake today for the firsts time and as soon as I finished it I started feeling sooooo nauseous and disoriented. My stomach feels like it's bubbling and everything wants to come back up.
> 
> is this normal for day one?


----------



## Duchesse

Wheres a cabbage patch dance smilie when you need it? My egg white powder, MSM, and Omega 3-6-9 just arrived..woohoo! I can't wait to make a smoothie now~minus Msm of course.


----------



## Duchesse

tallnomad said:


> My stomach still feels a bit funny--like stuff is dropping in order to be released soon.  Sorry. It could be the flaxmeal trying to bring stuff out.
> 
> Ladee--I was just seeing if you continued and if your stomach was okay the next few times after the initial day.
> 
> Do you ladies think it might be the *flaxseed meal and the wheatgerm oil that I added trying to push things through?*


 
I think so for sure! Without getting too TMI, when I am on the smoothie with the regular, I am oh so regular..my pipes begin to whistle they are so clean lol


----------



## MonaRae

Duchesse said:


> Wheres a cabbage patch dance smilie when you need it? My egg white powder, MSM, and Omega 3-6-9 just arrived..woohoo! I can't wait to make a smoothie now~minus Msm of course.


 
I add MSM to my shake and I'm all the better for it.  As a matter of fact I throw all my vitamins in there.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

tallnomad said:


> Okay, I'm drinking my concoction now. When I cracked the egg, I couldn't look in my blender, and *I had to keep singing "Jesus loves me" while doing it.* I usually love the way my smoothies taste, but it's just okay now. I think that wheatgerm oil is strong. It's not super bad, but I can taste it. And my smoothie has a different consistency--kind of thick yet watery--if that makes any sense.
> 
> I think in a few days, I'll be okay. It's the initial shock of my mind knowing all too well what I'm drinking. My stomach feels a little bit queasy--you'll be fine, that's typical, it's really a mental thing, ya know? slightly, but that might just be my nerves.


I've got a really good visual of this, tallnomad, thank you for that pick me up!!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I don't have the wheat germ oil, just the wheat germ. Do you have to have the germ oil for the benefits?


----------



## MonaRae

No, I haven't used it in at least 3 weeks and I'm still reaping the benefits!


----------



## queen928

I'm interested in joining this challenge as well but I have a couple of questions....is anyone else that is drinking this shake also take fish, flax, borage oil? And if so what is the effect on the digestive system. Between the EFA thread and this one I keep reading about that specific effect and wondered if combining the two would keep me in the bathroom most of the time. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

queen928 said:


> I'm interested in joining this challenge as well but I have a couple of questions....is anyone else that is drinking this shake also take fish, flax, borage oil? And if so what is the effect on the digestive system. Between the EFA thread and this one I keep reading about that specific effect and wondered if combining the two would keep me in the bathroom most of the time. Thanks in advance!


 

I think you should be okay.  I've taken the supplements and i've added flax oil to my cocktail, with great results, so you'll be good to go...okay, excuse the pun.


----------



## guyanesesista

Had my shake today.


----------



## tallnomad

I had an 8am class today and had to do a presentation and it was nonstop the rest of the day.  So, I'm late and about to make it now.  

But, I kid you not--from the smoothie I had yesterday at around 12noon, I had one meal--risotto around 4 pm, and I didn't eat anything else all day execpt a handful of almonds and a few cornchips.  Then this morning, I had a few more almonds and didn't eat anything until noon.  I wasn't hungry at all!  So, I'm definitely a believer in this raw egg being a complete protein because I wasn't even hungry when I ate.  I was basically just eating to eat.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

OK, I changed my recipe. I put my egg, wheat germ, orange juice, and frozen banana.   My moods are better and I have no menstrual cramps at all. I am a mite tired, but that just comes with having the period.  I am so happy I finally paid attention to this thread!


----------



## MonaRae

Thank you to all the ladies that use orange juice in their mix.  I really needed something new to my old shake and I know this will help me.

I was in Whole Food tonight and picked up some OJ and then it hit me "_*carrot juice*_"!  I feel funny about adding carrot juice & OJ but I decided to only add 2 oz which is the necessary amount for thicker, longer hair.  I'm so excite!


----------



## MonaRae

Its me again!  As some of you may know I am wiggin it these day and under the wig I keep my hair braided.  This mean I rarely touch my hair.  I mean I try to re-braid every 3 days but that basically it.

Well tonight as I'm taking out my braids I notice that my hair feels super tuff!  Strong and tuff!  I love it!  I love it! And can't wait for my next texlax!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I'm glad to hear about carrot juice again, it has soo many benefits, maybe i'll drink it at night, now where's my juicer??

things went well today, shake is still doing me good!  keep up the great work ladies~ Happy Waistlength Hair Growing!


----------



## guyanesesista

I think I'm imagining things but my cornrows feel a lil loose. But it could just be a regular thing. I'll see at the end of the 2 week experiment.


----------



## queen928

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I think you should be okay.  I've taken the supplements and i've added flax oil to my cocktail, with great results, so you'll be good to go...okay, excuse the pun.



I was a little nervous at first but like most of you said its mind over matter. It didn't even trigger my gag reflex like I thought it might and quite tasty. The only thing I'm missing is the raw wheat germ oil and thats because the store was out but I will be picking up some tomorrow. I felt the effects of the shake like within an hour of drinking. I had energy all day and that's from one shake. I was gonna try 2 a day but I think I would really be bouncing off the walls. I have to say though...this is the best I've felt in a very long time. Thanks Br*nze for putting this out there.



tallnomad said:


> I had an 8am class today and had to do a presentation and it was nonstop the rest of the day.  So, I'm late and about to make it now.
> 
> But, I kid you not--from the smoothie I had yesterday at around 12noon, I had one meal--risotto around 4 pm, and I didn't eat anything else all day execpt a handful of almonds and a few cornchips.  Then this morning, I had a few more almonds and didn't eat anything until noon.  I wasn't hungry at all!  So, I'm definitely a believer in this raw egg being a complete protein because I wasn't even hungry when I ate.  I was basically just eating to eat.


 
This was me as well. I only ate because I felt like I should but not because I was hungry. My mother was skeptical about this when I told her about it but after I told her how I felt she was like, "What you put in it again?"


----------



## guyanesesista

When I take my protein powder I feel full and don't get hungry till more than 3 hours later. But I eat because I feel like my body still needs the nutrients especially my hair. I have issues up there.


----------



## Prose Princess

I was skeptical about this challenge at first, but after reading some of the benefits you ladies have posted, I think I wanna take a dive and try it out!  I wanna glow too!!   I'm a little confused on the ingredients though, everybody seems to be using different stuff.  Would using raw eggs yield the best benefits?  Should I use raw wheat germ or wheat germ oil?  Does it make any difference?  Fruit and milk are the only other ingredients that I remember seeing often, what else would you ladies suggest I add to my mix?


----------



## MonaRae

Here the original recipe as posted by Br~nzeb



> Hair Cocktail Ingredients:
> 3/4 glass of whole milk (I used SilkSoy Vanilla)
> 1 raw egg
> 1 tblspn raw wheat germ oil
> 2 tblspns raw wheat germ
> for flavor, you may add a piece of fruit in season



I deviated from the original recipe b/c I needed it to fit my budget and I can't stand cow's milk so here what I'm doing now:

Soy Milk
Raw Egg
Orange Juice (_thanks ladies_) :wink2:
2 oz Carrot Juice
Flaxseed oil
All my vitamins 
Molasses

For me the main ingredient is the milk and raw egg and the wheat germ oil but after a few weeks of the same mix I really needed a change.

HTH!


----------



## PuffyBrown

guyanesesista said:


> When I take my protein powder I feel full and don't get hungry till more than 3 hours later. But I eat because I feel like my body still needs the nutrients especially my hair. I have issues up there.


 
Me either. I can last a long while after I drink these. I must admit, it wasn't like that at first. 



yodie said:


> DANG!!!! I checked around and it sure is. I can feel the difference in my body. I'm working out (just started back up again) and I feel very heavy.
> 
> Are any ladies using a none-protein powder for their shakes?


 
Yodie, I am also using protein powder and I am not bulking up. I am using soy milk and if the protein shake calls for 1 big scoop I'll use half, 3 scoops, 1, etc...

I was gaining real quick with using the full protein serving. It stopped after I cut the serving of the protein.

It is probally the consumption of too much protein at one time. Also, many protein formulas are on average a meal replacement in themselves so if you are taking a full serving of protein and a full serving of fruit cocktail you almost double the calories depending on the brand of protein shake you use. Our bodies can only use so much at a time and remember we are getting some protein from the egg. Technically depending upon how you are making the drink on average it is close to 500 calores. Protein adds more and then you still have 5 smaller meals to go. 3 average size meals for most.


----------



## Prose Princess

I see you eliminated the raw wheat germ altogether. Is it expensive? Where do you buy it?


----------



## PuffyBrown

Prose Princess said:


> I see you eliminated the raw wheat germ altogether. Is it expensive? Where do you buy it?


 

I pay $2.49 at Whole Foods


----------



## guyanesesista

Just had my shake w/ pineapple juice.


----------



## guyanesesista

Ladies I'm noticing a difference btw the whey and soy protein powders in that I'm not feeling bulky on the soy. This may turn out to be a great thing. YAY!! I think I mentioned this before but whatever. Yay me!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

guyanesesista said:


> Just had my shake w/ pineapple juice.


 I luv pineapple juice, i think it wil be yummy yummy yummy.... gosh, you guys are making great shakes...


----------



## MonaRae

Prose Princess said:


> I see you eliminated the raw wheat germ altogether. Is it expensive? Where do you buy it?


 
No.  I found it at one of my locale Health Food Stores for less then $2 but I believe the raw wheat germ is the cause of my increase in weight.  Without it I feel less heavy and I already dropped 1 pound in less then 2 days off of it.

The wheat germ is pricy IMO.  I found an 8 oz bottle for $14!


----------



## weaveologist

Okay ladies, I bought all original ingredients today and I am so excited about this shake that I may have one for dinner instead of waiting for morning.

But I have a few questions. When adding the different juices (carrot, pineapple, etc.) how much of it are you adding? I am sitting here imagining mixing juice and milk and I gag! ... lol...But I know am sure its good. 

I will be heading to the grocery store after work to purchase some flavors to add so let me know what to do pleeeeeeez.


----------



## weaveologist

Duchesse said:


> Wheres a cabbage patch dance smilie when you need it? My egg white powder, MSM, and Omega 3-6-9 just arrived..woohoo! I can't wait to make a smoothie now~minus Msm of course.


 
I know this is of topic but MSM is no joke. I take the vitamins and they made such a different in the appearance of my skin. I hardly where my press powder when usually you couldn't catch me without it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

weaveologist said:


> Okay ladies, I bought all original ingredients today and I am so excited about this shake that I may have one for dinner instead of waiting for morning.
> 
> But I have a few questions. When adding the different juices (carrot, pineapple, etc.) how much of it are you adding? I am sitting here imagining mixing juice and milk and I gag! ... lol...But I know am sure its good.
> 
> I will be heading to the grocery store after work to purchase some flavors to add so let me know what to do pleeeeeeez.


 If you prefer, it's okay to start off with the original recipe, most of have, i only add a bit of powder protein.  That's it. The OG recipe doesn't include juices of any kind, only wheat germ and wheat germ oil, so if you have those ingredients, start there b4 you get creative, that way you'll know if the cocktail is working for you...


----------



## tallnomad

Mona--when you say all your vitamins, are you dumping in the acutal pills and then letting them grind up in your blender?

Thank you.



MonaRae said:


> Here the original recipe as posted by Br~nzeb
> 
> 
> 
> I deviated from the original recipe b/c I needed it to fit my budget and I can't stand cow's milk so here what I'm doing now:
> 
> Soy Milk
> Raw Egg
> Orange Juice (_thanks ladies_) :wink2:
> 2 oz Carrot Juice
> Flaxseed oil
> *All my vitamins*
> Molasses
> 
> For me the main ingredient is the milk and raw egg and the wheat germ oil but after a few weeks of the same mix I really needed a change.
> 
> HTH!


----------



## Prose Princess

I bought raw wheat germ at whole foods today for less than $2 for 10 oz !  I just hope it doesn't make me feel too bulky as some of you ladies have said.  The Vitamin Shoppe in my area opens tomorrow so I'll be headed out there to get some wheat germ oil and omega 3-6-9 oil (too expensive at whole foods).  I'm so excited!  My initial recipe will be:
2% organic milk
1 egg
1 banana (maybe half)
Raw wheat germ
Wheat germ oil
Omega 3-6-9 oil

I guess if the wheat germ does make me feel gross I can just count it as a loss.  What's $4 anyway? lol


----------



## Starr1

I made it to waist without the raw eggs, so I think I'll pass.


----------



## MonaRae

tallnomad said:


> Mona--when you say all your vitamins, are you dumping in the acutal pills and then letting them grind up in your blender?
> 
> Thank you.


 
! I toss them all in my blender with my shake and drink! 




Prose Princess said:


> I bought raw wheat germ at whole foods today for less than $2 for 10 oz ! I just hope it doesn't make me feel too bulky as some of you ladies have said. The Vitamin Shoppe in my area opens tomorrow so I'll be headed out there to get some wheat germ oil and omega 3-6-9 oil (too expensive at whole foods). I'm so excited! My initial recipe will be:
> 2% organic milk
> 1 egg
> 1 banana (maybe half)
> Raw wheat germ
> Wheat germ oil
> Omega 3-6-9 oil
> 
> I guess if the wheat germ does make me feel gross I can just count it as a loss. What's $4 anyway? lol


 
If you can stand it you will be better off with whole milk.  You really need the fat for the full effect.


----------



## tallnomad

Thanks Mona.  Hmm, I'll have to try this.  I remember my friend told me she would open up her MSM capsules and dump the powder in the blender.  I think I tried the MSM once like that and couldn't stand the taste.  That stuff tastes like acid poison.  But, dumping the vitamins all in at once would definitely make things a lot easier!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

We're so happy for you, Starr1!  Many others, like myself, are on our journey.  And we're enjoying the ride... see ya there!


----------



## yodie

Wisdom is priceless Bronze. 





Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> We're so happy for you, Starr1!  Many others, like myself, are on our journey.  And we're enjoying the ride... see ya there!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

yodie said:


> Wisdom is priceless, Bronze.


~ It takes Wisdom to know Wisdom, right, Yodie ~


----------



## Prose Princess

MonaRae said:


> ! I toss them all in my blender with my shake and drink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can stand it you will be better off with whole milk.  You really need the fat for the full effect.


 
What does the fat do? I love whole milk, I just don't want to start putting on weight from this drink. But if it really helps I'll definitely start using it once I get through this half gallon of 2%. I'm gonna start workin out regularly this coming week so I'm not too worried about it. Thanks for all your help Mona


----------



## guyanesesista

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I luv pineapple juice, i think it wil be yummy yummy yummy.... gosh, you guys are making great shakes...


 
Yes it was yum.


----------



## PuffyBrown

I am going to try the pineapple too!
Sounds so delish.

Anybody able to comment on some growth spurts.
I noticed fuller lustier(sp) hair. Not really paying much attention
to growth as I am wiggin it.
I keep forgetting to put on my MT. Shoot, I might be slowing myself down.


----------



## Duchesse

I haven't noticed any major spurts yet, but I just feel better in general. In a way, i won't feel salty if I don't get any crazy spurts, I know that my overall health is being improved so I'll be cool with that. 

I'm going to stop taking MT for now and just focus on internal methods, the smoothie obviously included. I really want to be able to pinpoint what attributed to any future growth.


----------



## PuffyBrown

I understand. I have an almost full bottle so I don't want to waste it. Not sure if I am going to get it again since I can never remember to put it on. Bottle is still half full and I purchased it at the end of summer.



Duchesse said:


> I haven't noticed any major spurts yet, but I just feel better in general. In a way, i won't feel salty if I don't get any crazy spurts, I know that my overall health is being improved so I'll be cool with that.
> 
> I'm going to stop taking MT for now and just focus on internal methods, the smoothie obviously included. I really want to be able to pinpoint what attributed to any future growth.


----------



## MonaRae

My scalp and roots look lucsious!  After I re-braind my hair last nite I too a good look and the hair and scalp and I was like :wow: is that my hair!  Honestly I was shocked!!!!!


----------



## sheba1

Sounds interesting! "Egg creams" are all the rage on many low carb forums. Through all of the discussions, it's believed that the risk of salmonella is little to none if you either boil the egg for 10 seconds or clean the egg with vinegar before proceeding with blending. Either of these methods effectively kills the salmonella on the outside of the egg, which is where the salmonella bacteria resides.

The shakes are darned tasty and frothy, too! A basic chocolate recipe is below. I've tried a cold chocolate one that tastes like a milkshake and an orange cream one that tastes a bit like an orange creamsicle. If they're gonna grow my hair maybe I'll make them a part of my plan... A lot of people on the low carb boards like them because they keep hunger at bay and are a nutritious power punch in a low amount of calories.

*Egg Cream Frappuccino*
*Hummingbird11's Recipe*

2-3 organic free-range/cage-free eggs (fresh!)
1/2 cup crushed ice
6-8 oz coffee (brewed strong & chilled overnight)
1 Tbsp Torani or DaVinci SF syrup (any flavor! - I use chocolate)
(or instead of SF syrup: 1 Tbsp WonderCocoa + 1 pkg Truvia or NuNaturals NoCarbs Blend*)
1 Tbsp melted EVCO (organic extra [URL="http://www.netrition.com/cgi/product_categories_display.cgi?categories=COCO"]virgin [URL="http://www.netrition.com/cgi/product_categories_display.cgi?categories=COCO"]coconut oil[/URL][/URL])

blend/froth eggs first
(makes it fluffy!)

add the rest of the ingredients (except EVCO)
blend/froth again

add melted EVCO last (so it won't "clump")
blend/froth again

*ENJOY your yummy, creamy & filling chocolate/coffee milkshake! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## MonaRae

:fat:


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

sheba1 said:


> Sounds interesting! "Egg creams" are all the rage on many low carb forums. Through all of the discussions, it's believed that the risk of salmonella is little to none if you either boil the egg for 10 seconds or clean the egg with vinegar before proceeding with blending. Either of these methods effectively kills the salmonella on the outside of the egg, which is where the salmonella bacteria resides.
> 
> The shakes are darned tasty and frothy, too! A basic chocolate recipe is below. I've tried a cold chocolate one that tastes like a milkshake and an orange cream one that tastes a bit like an orange creamsicle. If they're gonna grow my hair maybe I'll make them a part of my plan... A lot of people on the low carb boards like them because they keep hunger at bay and are a nutritious power punch in a low amount of calories.
> 
> *Egg Cream Frappuccino*
> *Hummingbird11's Recipe*
> 
> 2-3 organic free-range/cage-free eggs (fresh!)
> 1/2 cup crushed ice
> 6-8 oz coffee (brewed strong & chilled overnight)
> 1 Tbsp Torani or DaVinci SF syrup (any flavor! - I use chocolate)
> (or instead of SF syrup: 1 Tbsp WonderCocoa + 1 pkg Truvia or NuNaturals NoCarbs Blend*)
> 1 Tbsp melted EVCO (organic extra [URL="http://www.netrition.com/cgi/product_categories_display.cgi?categories=COCO"]virgin [URL="http://www.netrition.com/cgi/product_categories_display.cgi?categories=COCO"]coconut oil[/URL][/URL])
> 
> blend/froth eggs first
> (makes it fluffy!)
> 
> add the rest of the ingredients (except EVCO)
> blend/froth again
> 
> add melted EVCO last (so it won't "clump")
> blend/froth again
> 
> *ENJOY your yummy, creamy & filling chocolate/coffee milkshake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 

Sounds good and makes alot of sense.  The cocktail definitely keeps hunger at bay...wow, orange...i've put sugar free choco syrup in my drink, so i know it helps, thanks for this!  This could be my mid-day pick me up...especially with Coffee!


----------



## weaveologist

yodie said:


> Wisdom is priceless, Bronze.


 
Hello somebody! That was awesome. Better than me...


----------



## weaveologist

Just make my first smoothie. Should I be this excited? Anyway, it definetly needs some fruit added. The taste isn't bad but it would be delish with some fruit. Fruit with some crushed ice would be yuuuuummy. I can just imagine. 

Did anybody else feel like Rocky when they cracked that egg over the blender?


----------



## guyanesesista

Ladies is it me or am I actually sleeping better? I know I feel better overall. I feel more rested when I wake up and feel like I'm sleeping deeper sometimes. When I was on the whey a few weeks ago I felt the same way I do now on the soy. Is anyone noticing anything different with their sleeping? Maybe it's a false alarm.


----------



## Prose Princess

weaveologist said:


> Just make my first smoothie. Should I be this excited? Anyway, it definetly needs some fruit added. The taste isn't bad but it would be delish with some fruit. Fruit with some crushed ice would be yuuuuummy. I can just imagine.
> 
> Did anybody else feel like Rocky when they cracked that egg over the blender?



Lol I'm about to make my first one too, every time I think of drinking raw eggs that song is the first thing to pop in my head!


----------



## yodie

Sure ya right.  

quote=Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll;6383927]~ It takes Wisdom to know Wisdom, right, Yodie ~[/quote]


----------



## yodie

I had to learn this.



weaveologist said:


> Hello somebody! That was awesome. Better than me...


----------



## Prose Princess

yodie said:


> Sure ya right.
> 
> quote=Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll;6383927]~ It takes Wisdom to know Wisdom, right, Yodie ~


[/quote]

 I wasn't gonna say anything...but I know exactly what you ladies mean and I SO admire you for that one Br*nze.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Howdy,

I am getting ready to make the pineapple blend. I am just using pineapple juice correct and the rest of the ingredients...right?


----------



## guyanesesista

PuffyBrown said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I am getting ready to make the pineapple blend. I am just using pineapple juice correct and the rest of the ingredients...right?


 
Well Puff I use it with my soy powder. Idk how egg and pineapple juice will taste. But I'm guessing it might be ok since pineapple is so sweet. If it doesn't taste too healthy just chugg it down and chalk it up to experience. Hope it goes well tho.

Btw, I did a mix of soy powder, OJ and PJ today. It was YUM.


----------



## Prose Princess

I had to add ice and sugar to mine so I could manage to drink it all.  It made a LOT of shake.  I'm still working on it right now.  It tastes pretty weird, I'm not sure what it is that's making it taste weird though. maybe the wheat germ?  It probably just needs a citrusy taste added to it to cancel out that natural/healthy/woody taste lol.  I'm excited though.


----------



## guyanesesista

Ladies I just had an idea. I was just thinking about my acidophilous capsules and how maybe I should add it to my mix. Acidophilous aids in digestion and better absortion of nutrients as well as fighting off yeast infection. So why not? It can be bought in pill and capsule form at phramacies and supermarkets and at healthfood stores in the same form as well as liquid form. So is anyone up for this?

I also don't feel like popping anymore pills so I'll just open up my capsules and pour the powder into my shake.

Here are some links:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS302&q=benefits+of+acidophilus+absorb+nutrients

http://www.dancingalgae.com/acidophiluspage.html

http://herbalmusings.com/benefits-of-probiotics.htm

https://www.amazines.com/Absorption_(digestive)_related.html

http://naturalmedicine.suite101.com/article.cfm/acidophilus_benefits


----------



## PuffyBrown

guyanesesista said:


> Well Puff I use it with my soy powder. Idk how egg and pineapple juice will taste. But I'm guessing it might be ok since pineapple is so sweet. If it doesn't taste too healthy just chugg it down and chalk it up to experience. Hope it goes well tho.
> 
> Not very good that's how I did not get a response back so in went the egg. I had everything in it...raw wheatgerm, flaxseed, wheatgerm oil, egg and soy powder. I wasn't exactly yucky, just something that I could not get used to drinking.
> 
> 
> Btw, I did a mix of soy powder, OJ and PJ today. It was YUM.


 


guyanesesista said:


> Ladies I just had an idea. I was just thinking about my acidophilous capsules and how maybe I should add it to my mix. Acidophilous aids in digestion and better absortion of nutrients as well as fighting off yeast infection. So why not? It can be bought in pill and capsule form at phramacies and supermarkets and at healthfood stores in the same form as well as liquid form. So is anyone up for this?


 
I've been taking a probiotic for a couple of years. It would be a good idea to pop that sucker open and take it like that. I belive it comes in a liquid form too, that would be even easier.


----------



## tallnomad

I wasn't gonna say anything...but I know exactly what you ladies mean and I SO admire you for that one Br*nze. [/QUOTE]

Bronze is gracious.  I was like, "please don't let no eggs crack in this thread."  Definitely great energy in here.  You ladies are wonderful!

I'm about to get on the egg smoothie right now.


----------



## PuffyBrown

C'mon in sister..




tallnomad said:


> I wasn't gonna say anything...but I know exactly what you ladies mean and I SO admire you for that one Br*nze.


 
Bronze is gracious. I was like, "please don't let no eggs crack in this thread." Definitely great energy in here. You ladies are wonderful!

I'm about to get on the egg smoothie right now.[/quote]


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

guyanesesista said:


> Ladies is it me or am I actually sleeping better? I know I feel better overall. I feel more rested when I wake up and feel like I'm sleeping deeper sometimes. When I was on the whey a few weeks ago I felt the same way I do now on the soy. Is anyone noticing anything different with their sleeping? Maybe it's a false alarm.


GSista, i think i must agree with you, i'm sleeping like a log... i've been keeping late hours, when i went to bed at my normal time, i did wake up feeling ready to take on the world....so you are not just _dreaming_ about sleep improvement.... 


PuffyBrown said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I am getting ready to make the pineapple blend. I am just using pineapple juice correct and the rest of the ingredients...right?


yes, mam, and y'all are making me wanna pour some in my cocktail, too....ooh you guys are doing it up!



guyanesesista said:


> Well Puff I use it with my soy powder. Idk how egg and pineapple juice will taste. But I'm guessing it might be ok since pineapple is so sweet. If it doesn't taste too healthy just chugg it down and chalk it up to experience. Hope it goes well tho.
> 
> Btw, I did a mix of soy powder, OJ and PJ today. It was YUM.  i knew it.  i knew it....do you know how much these drinks cost retail?  Think of the money we're saving while saving our hair, too!


 


Prose Princess said:


> I had to add ice and sugar to mine so I could manage to drink it all. It made a LOT of shake. I'm still working on it right now. It tastes pretty weird, I'm not sure what it is that's making it taste weird though. maybe the wheat germ? It probably just needs a citrusy taste added to it to cancel out that natural/healthy/woody taste lol. I'm excited though.


 yeah, it tastes like leaves and twigs, kinda, huh?  smells like it, too...you can't help but believe you're getting healthier by drinking this stuff.  lol!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks, ladies.  I think our thread is awesome.  We are only here to encourage and support.  You guys are so kind and so gracious and so ladylike.  I enjoy interacting with each of you everyday.  I was a true "*B*mbshell*" at one time, and I've grown to know better....so thanks for appreciating the new and improved "_Blessed _Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll"....


----------



## Prose Princess

Is it normal to feel kind of nauseous the first time you have this drink?  I felt great at first, then I started to get hungry and felt dizzy, ate dinner (probably a bit too much food), and now I feel nauseous.  I don't think I'm actually going to throw up, but it's pretty uncomfortable.  Anybody else have this reaction?


----------



## guyanesesista

Prose Princess said:


> Is it normal to feel kind of nauseous the first time you have this drink? I felt great at first, then I started to get hungry and felt dizzy, ate dinner (probably a bit too much food), and now I feel nauseous. I don't think I'm actually going to throw up, but it's pretty uncomfortable. Anybody else have this reaction?


 
I had a similar reaction except vomiting. I felt nauseous, and got the chills and the bubble guts. I'm afraid of the egg. I can't afford to get sick. I have no health insurance so I use soy powder and juice or milk, no wheatgerm. And I'm not going neat wheatgerm oil ever again although I'm sure I threw up b/c it was rancid. I'm still not gonna chance it. Also someone in this thread said that oil and vitamins don't mix.


----------



## weaveologist

Prose Princess said:


> Is it normal to feel kind of nauseous the first time you have this drink? I felt great at first, then I started to get hungry and felt dizzy, ate dinner (probably a bit too much food), and now I feel nauseous. I don't think I'm actually going to throw up, but it's pretty uncomfortable. Anybody else have this reaction?


 

Did you wait two hours to eat?


----------



## queen928

I have also noticed that I've been sleeping better as well. I haven't had any nauseous feelings after drinking but I hope it gets better for you Prose Princess. I added the wheat germ oil today and couldn't drink my shake. It just made it taste bitter or something. I don't know but I just couldn't drink it all...most of it though. I think I will leave that out from now on but I don't know what else to do with it. That bottle cost me almost $8!


----------



## Prose Princess

weaveologist said:


> Did you wait two hours to eat?


 
Yeah, I didn't eat until about four hours later.


----------



## guyanesesista

queen928 said:


> I have also noticed that I've been sleeping better as well. I haven't had any nauseous feelings after drinking but I hope it gets better for you Prose Princess. I added the wheat germ oil today and couldn't drink my shake. It just made it taste bitter or something. I don't know but I just couldn't drink it all...most of it though. I think I will leave that out from now on but* I don't know what else to do with it. That bottle cost me almost $8!*


 
Maybe you could try putting it in your dc? But don't put alot. That stuff is oily as heck. I once poured about 2 ozs in my dc and it was a thick, oily, greasy nightmare. I suggest about a teaspoon or less. Try and see of it's put to good use that way. If not maybe you can try lotions maybe? Just putting some stuff out there for ya. Hope you find some good use for it.


----------



## MonaRae

One bottle of wheat germ oil ($8) I brought gave my shake a very bad taste and I now use that bottle for my hair.  I believe the ones on the shelf are not meant to be ingested but o the ones found in the fridge works better for the shake.  That one cost me $14 and when I ran out I never replaced it b/c it cost to much to replace every 2 weeks.  Flaxseed is cheaper and is great for the skin and hair.


----------



## tallnomad

Prose Princess said:


> Is it normal to feel kind of nauseous the first time you have this drink?  I felt great at first, then I started to get hungry and felt dizzy, ate dinner (probably a bit too much food), and now I feel nauseous.  I don't think I'm actually going to throw up, but it's pretty uncomfortable.  Anybody else have this reaction?



I felt nauseous the first day.  It felt like a lot of things were shifting and moving around in my stomach.  I think part of it was my own nervousness in knowing what I was drinking.  It's been about 4 days for me, and I haven't had that feeling since the first day.  Maybe your stomach was a bit nervous too.  See how you feel after another time or two, and if it you still feel nauseous, then reevaluate some of the ingredients---take out the oil or something to see how you feel. HTH a bit.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Prose Princess said:


> Is it normal to feel kind of nauseous the first time you have this drink? I felt great at first, then I started to get hungry and felt dizzy, ate dinner (probably a bit too much food), and now I feel nauseous. I don't think I'm actually going to throw up, but it's pretty uncomfortable. Anybody else have this reaction?


 I don't remember feeling nauseous, do you think you waited too long to eat?  Did you take vitamins?  Many times certain supplements will make me ill, oils and vitamins do not mix!!!    I learned that the hard way - The next time you try it you will probably not have this reaction...I hope!  This could be your body reacting to the super healthy mix and trying to sort it all out....I bet it gets better.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh, this is so cool! We are on our 100th page!  Woohoo!!!


----------



## Prose Princess

Thanks for all your advice ladies.  I woke up with a massive headache this morning.  Nausea is gone, but I'm taking a break from my shake today.  Tomorrow when I make it I am going to use about half of the ingredients I used yesterday so I don't end up with two tall glasses of the stuff.  I'm determined to get this right and stick with it!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Prose Princess said:


> Thanks for all your advice ladies. I woke up with a massive headache this morning. Nausea is gone, but I'm taking a break from my shake today. Tomorrow when I make it I am going to use about half of the ingredients I used yesterday so I don't end up with two tall glasses of the stuff. I'm determined to get this right and stick with it!


 
Glad to hear it, PPrincess, it may take a little tweaking, but i know you'll find a mix that's right for you.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Is everyone having a great weekend?  I am.  Getting ready for Monday is always a challenge, so i'll sign off.  Have a blessed week--  And grow some waistlength hair, already!

LOL!
~Br*nze~


----------



## MonaRae

Besides the Egg Cocktail what else are you all doing to your hair?  My doing the following

1 year relaxer stretch (_currently 27 week post_)
MT
Bentonite Clay washing
Wearing cornrows under my half wig (_re-braid every 3rd day. I've been doing this routine for 4 week now_)
On non-wash days I spray my hair with a mixture of water, peppermint, sage and rosemary oils.
Rub scalp and braids down with castor oil after water mix.

Thought it would be good to list these things out just incase we look back on this in years to come.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Is everyone having a great weekend? I am. Getting ready for Monday is always a challenge, so i'll sign off. Have a blessed week-- And grow some waistlength hair, already!
> 
> LOL!
> ~Br*nze~


 
Girl, I am so busy! This statistics class is getting on my last nerve. One week yall..one week! Finished that class and go on winter break a week after that!




MonaRae said:


> Besides the Egg Cocktail what else are you all doing to your hair? My doing the following
> 
> 1 year relaxer stretch (_currently 27 week post_)
> MT
> Bentonite Clay washing
> Wearing cornrows under my half wig (_re-braid every 3rd day. I've been doing this routine for 4 week now_)
> On non-wash days I spray my hair with a mixture of water, peppermint, sage and rosemary oils.
> Rub scalp and braids down with castor oil after water mix.
> Thought it would be good to list these things out just incase we look back on this in years to come.


 

I am considering transistion but not sure. Maybe I will texlax. Not wanting to keep hair relaxed but I dont want it to be un-manageable. 
I am doing ayurveda treatments once per week.
DC 2x per week.
MT
Considering adding a weekly coffee rinse.
Wash on Saturday


----------



## weaveologist

The Fruit Medley cups were on sale this weekend so I got a few. As I made my smoothie this morning I through two cups of the Apple/Orange fruit medley cups in it....Quite delish.  It was a good mix of fresh fruit and the natural fruit juices.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

My reggie:
Daily
Coffee spritz
Sulfur Oil
Hawaiian Silky Moisturizing Spray

Weekly
Co-wash-n-bun
Coffee/ayurvedic rinse
DC
Cayenne Pepper Scrub (starts this week)

Monthly
Caramel Treatment/Baking Soda Treatment


----------



## Duchesse

Good idea Monarae.

In addition to the cocktail, I'm eating a lot of lean protein (chicken breast, salmon, tuna), addtl. protein smoothies, taking MSM, brewers yeast, kelp, a multi, and eating more veggies/fruit, exercising 4Xweek.

As for externally, just wash/DC once a week, cowash midweek, braidout or bun. I'm using Humectress, Cantu as main moisturizers, coconut and castor as my oils.
When I remember (or feel like it) I use MT.

I'm focusing on internal methods more now.


----------



## Prose Princess

Duchesse said:


> Good idea Monarae.
> 
> In addition to the cocktail, I'm eating a lot of lean protein (chicken breast, salmon, tuna), addtl. protein smoothies, taking MSM, brewers yeast, *kelp*, a multi, and eating more veggies/fruit, exercising 4Xweek.
> 
> As for externally, just wash/DC once a week, cowash midweek, braidout or bun. I'm using Humectress, Cantu as main moisturizers, coconut and castor as my oils.
> When I remember (or feel like it) I use MT.
> 
> I'm focusing on internal methods more now.



What does the kelp do?  I need to start working out regularly too, I'm starting as soon as finals are over. :bouncegre:trampolin  I remember my hair used to grow a lot faster and shine more when I was working out on a regular basis, the internal is important!


----------



## growinstrong

Well, I am starting to see some NG.  Surely its not from the cocktail as I've only been on it for 2 weeks now  and I am 3 weeks post.  My face is getting soooo clear and the  gas is going away. This drink is definitely a keeper .

In addition to the cocktail, I am doing the following:
eating lots and lots of lean protein meats 
1 protein shake/day
taking a multi and B-complex vitamin
eating almonds


----------



## PuffyBrown

Ive been meaning to get in on the kelp supplements. I keep forgetting. I hear it is really good.



Duchesse said:


> Good idea Monarae.
> 
> In addition to the cocktail, I'm eating a lot of lean protein (chicken breast, salmon, tuna), addtl. protein smoothies, taking MSM, brewers yeast, kelp, a multi, and eating more veggies/fruit, exercising 4Xweek.
> 
> As for externally, just wash/DC once a week, cowash midweek, braidout or bun. I'm using Humectress, Cantu as main moisturizers, coconut and castor as my oils.
> When I remember (or feel like it) I use MT.
> 
> I'm focusing on internal methods more now.


----------



## guyanesesista

Hmmm I have kelp somewhere around but don't use it anymore. I never used it for more than 3 or 3 days cuz that's when I would notice a big painful ginormous pimple or two. 

I'm not breaking wind anymore. 

I decided to change things up today and mix my ensure, 2 scoops of soy powder, and 8 oz soy milk together and it tasted . I was able to split it up into two servings for morning and night. I drank some for bfast and poured the rest back into the ensure bottle and took it to school.

Bronze was right. We're saving a ton of money making these shakes ourselves. I don't even wanna know how much a protein shake a Jamba Juice costs.


----------



## MonaRae

Hmmm... Kelp!  I was taking it a couple of weeks ago for weight loss but when I kept gaining weight I got discouraged.  I will start it back up tomorrow.

I am also ashamed to list all the vitamins I am taking right now but I guess I better. 


Multi Vitamin
B-Complex
Vitamin B6 (50 mg)
Biotin (1 mg)
Propolis (1/2 tsp - _started 4 days ago_)
Zinc (50 mg _b/c I got low iron_)
N-Acetly-L_Cysteine (600 mg _caught VJ -vitamin junkie from dsylla regimen earlier this year so I'm taking it till it runs out - hate to waste_)
Vitamin D (2000 I.U. _till it runs out_)
MSM (2g)
Vitamin C (2g)
Super Seed (1/2 scoop - _contains Chia seeds_)

And believe it or not I throw all of them into my shake!  I tell myself that I don't need to eat with all the vitamins I take daily!


----------



## PuffyBrown

What you talking about Willis?

Gaining weight? I cannot afford that. I just started losing.



MonaRae said:


> Hmmm... Kelp! I was taking it a couple of weeks ago for weight loss but when I kept gaining weight I got discouraged. I will start it back up tomorrow.
> 
> I am also ashamed to list all the vitamins I am taking right now but I guess I better.
> 
> 
> Multi Vitamin
> B-Complex
> Vitamin B6 (50 mg)
> Biotin (1 mg)
> Propolis (1/2 tsp - _started 4 days ago_)
> Zinc (50 mg _b/c I got low iron_)
> N-Acetly-L_Cysteine (600 mg _caught VJ -vitamin junkie from dsylla regimen earlier this year so I'm taking it till it runs out - hate to waste_)
> Vitamin D (2000 I.U. _till it runs out_)
> MSM (2g)
> Vitamin C (2g)
> Super Seed (1/2 scoop - _contains Chia seeds_)
> And believe it or not I throw all of them into my shake! I tell myself that I don't need to eat with all the vitamins I take daily!


----------



## PuffyBrown

I know you're glad. Just keep drinking that water! Lots of it!



guyanesesista said:


> .
> 
> I'm not breaking wind anymore.
> 
> I decided to change things up today and mix my ensure, 2 scoops of soy powder, and 8 oz soy milk together and it tasted . I was able to split it up into two servings for morning and night. I drank some for bfast and poured the rest back into the ensure bottle and took it to school.
> 
> Bronze was right. We're saving a ton of money making these shakes ourselves. I don't even wanna know how much a protein shake a Jamba Juice costs.


----------



## PuffyBrown

I am going to try to go to March before getting a retouch. My current relaxer is 3 weeks old. I just texlaxed it and it is holding up very well. We will see how it goes.


----------



## MonaRae

Believe it or not I forgot on - Garlic (for shredding)

And the weight gain is unbearable.  I gained about 10 pounds since starting this drink and I'm finally realizing that I can't eat like I use to before the shake.  So this morning I tried to cut as many calories from my shake.  Here's my udpate recipe:

4 oz Soy Milk - 50 calories
2 oz Carrot Juice - 30 calories
4 oz Orange Juice - 60 calories
1/2 scoop Super Seed - 40 calories
1 Tbsp Flaxseed Oil - 120 calories
1 Organic Veggie Feed Egg  - 70 calories
1/2 tsp Propolis - 30 calories
And of course my vitamins!

Total calories = 400! and that's with a 175 calorie cut!  Now I got to get my protions under control.  Most times I'm just eating b/c its there and that's got to stop!

I cut out the raw wheat germ last week and the heavy feeling is gone which I really do like but I may add it back in another week or so but only 1 Tbsp.  I am determin to have my shake and lose this weight!  I refuse to give it up!


----------



## guyanesesista

Ladies my boobies went from 33 inches to 36 inches. Idk of it's the shake or not cuz I haven't measured in a lil over 2 months. But since taking the soy shake my body doesn't feel heavy like I'm packing on pounds(I haven't weighed since forever) but my boobs feel _especially_ different. They look nice and plump but most of my bras don't fit anymore. Could it be the estrogen in the soy powder? I take 50g of the stuff everyday that's 220 calories right there. But it's only been a week so I think it's too early to tell. False alarm? Other factors?


----------



## PuffyBrown

Not sure sweetie. Mine actually went down. I think it depends upon your body. Protein nutrition corrects muscle mass in areas that you were previously deficient. It will be different for everybody.  



guyanesesista said:


> Ladies my boobies went from 33 inches to 36 inches. Idk of it's the shake or not cuz I haven't measured in a lil over 2 months. But since taking the soy shake my body doesn't feel heavy like I'm packing on pounds(I haven't weighed since forever) but my boobs feel _especially_ different. They look nice and plump but most of my bras don't fit anymore. Could it be the estrogen in the soy powder? I take 50g of the stuff everyday that's 220 calories right there. But it's only been a week so I think it's too early to tell. False alarm? Other factors?


----------



## PuffyBrown

I know. It is definately a meal replacement for me. I jump on the treadmill to burn a few of those calories too. The rest goes to muscle. Should even out with proper exercise.




MonaRae said:


> Believe it or not I forgot on - Garlic (for shredding)
> 
> And the weight gain is unbearable. I gained about 10 pounds since starting this drink and I'm finally realizing that I can't eat like I use to before the shake. So this morning I tried to cut as many calories from my shake. Here's my udpate recipe:
> 
> 4 oz Soy Milk - 50 calories
> 2 oz Carrot Juice - 30 calories
> 4 oz Orange Juice - 60 calories
> 1/2 scoop Super Seed - 40 calories
> 1 Tbsp Flaxseed Oil - 120 calories
> 1 Organic Veggie Feed Egg - 70 calories
> 1/2 tsp Propolis - 30 calories
> And of course my vitamins!
> 
> Total calories = 400! and that's with a 175 calorie cut! Now I got to get my protions under control. Most times I'm just eating b/c its there and that's got to stop!
> 
> I cut out the raw wheat germ last week and the heavy feeling is gone which I really do like but I may add it back in another week or so but only 1 Tbsp. I am determin to have my shake and lose this weight! I refuse to give it up!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> Believe it or not I forgot on - Garlic (for shredding)
> 
> And the weight gain is unbearable. I gained about 10 pounds since starting this drink and I'm finally realizing that I can't eat like I use to before the shake. So this morning I tried to cut as many calories from my shake. Here's my udpate recipe:
> 
> 4 oz Soy Milk - 50 calories
> 2 oz Carrot Juice - 30 calories
> 4 oz Orange Juice - 60 calories
> 1/2 scoop Super Seed - 40 calories
> 1 Tbsp Flaxseed Oil - 120 calories
> 1 Organic Veggie Feed Egg - 70 calories
> 1/2 tsp Propolis - 30 calories
> And of course my vitamins!
> 
> Total calories = 400! and that's with a 175 calorie cut! Now I got to get my protions under control. Most times I'm just eating b/c its there and that's got to stop!
> 
> I cut out the raw wheat germ last week and the heavy feeling is gone which I really do like but I may add it back in another week or so but only 1 Tbsp. I am determin to have my shake and lose this weight! I refuse to give it up!


 I actually think taking protein with this Cocktail causes weight gain.  I'm actually omitting the protein powder, when i took this cocktail previously, i NEVER gained weight...in fact, my weight went down quite a bit....in pounds and inches...i've been adding a scoop of whey protein and I gained 6 pounds, i've dropped most of them, but I really believe that's the difference.  The OG recipe doesn't ask for protein powder, so when we start altering the recipe, sometimes we get altered results....


guyanesesista said:


> Ladies my boobies went from 33 inches to 36 inches. Idk of it's the shake or not cuz I haven't measured in a lil over 2 months. But since taking the soy shake my body doesn't feel heavy like I'm packing on pounds(I haven't weighed since forever) but my boobs feel _especially_ different. They look nice and plump but most of my bras don't fit anymore. Could it be the estrogen in the soy powder? I take 50g of the stuff everyday that's 220 calories right there. But it's only been a week so I think it's too early to tell. False alarm? Other factors?


I felt the difference all over, that's alot of extra calories without changing your eating reggie, so this could be the culprit.  I drank my shake today without a scoop of whey, and it was still good, i actually could drink it quicker bcs it wasn't as thick...so this I'm going back to the original...If I drink a protein drink, it'll be as a sub for lunch or dinner, not mixed with The Cocktail....


----------



## Opulence

guyanesesista said:


> Ladies my boobies went from 33 inches to 36 inches. Idk of it's the shake or not cuz I haven't measured in a lil over 2 months. But since taking the soy shake my body doesn't feel heavy like I'm packing on pounds(I haven't weighed since forever) but my boobs feel _especially_ different. They look nice and plump but most of my bras don't fit anymore. Could it be the estrogen in the soy powder? I take 50g of the stuff everyday that's 220 calories right there. But it's only been a week so I think it's too early to tell. False alarm? Other factors?


 
wow, it's funny you should say that. I wasn't going to say anything because I didn't know if it was all in my head or wishful thinking, but I've been taking the shake for two weeks now and I noticed the same thing with my breasts. I have not measured them but if anyone knows "the girls" it's me. They are more plump and they are sitting up  better. I'm rather heavy chested (34HH) but usually they are sagging. I noticed towards the end of last week that they were looking more plump. I didn't think anything of it, I thought it was the shirt i was wearing. Then sunday I wore a shirt and skirt I couldn't fit like a month ago. I got on the scale. I didn't lose weight. I actually gained 3lbs. But my waist looked curvier. I thought it was just me so I asked my husband and he agreed. I look like I'm getting my hour glass figure back. Again, there is no weight loss based on the scale but i think I have definitely lost inches. My nails had a growth spirt and my skin looks refreshed in the morning.

FYI - I drink about 150 oz of water a day


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Opulence said:


> wow, it's funny you should say that. I wasn't going to say anything because I didn't know if it was all in my head or wishful thinking, but I've been taking the shake for two weeks now and I noticed the same thing with my breasts. I have not measured them but if anyone knows "the girls" it's me. They are more plump and they are sitting up better. I'm rather heavy chested (34HH)Girl, we could be Bosom Buddies!  LOL!  I'm right there with ya'  but usually they are sagging. I noticed towards the end of last week that they were looking more plump. Yep, mine are more "plump"  I didn't think anything of it, I thought it was the shirt i was wearing. Then sunday I wore a shirt and skirt I couldn't fit like a month ago. I got on the scale. I didn't lose weight. I actually gained 3lbs. But my waist looked curvier. Maybe bcs I pcked up a few, I definitely have an even curvier body, I am also Quintessential (sp) Hourglass, big boobs, small waist, big hips/butt and it was getting even moreso....I thought it was just me so I asked my husband and he agreed. my hubby is going a little more nuts over me than usual, i dropped a few, but the curves are still there.  I look like I'm getting my hour glass figure back. Again, there is no weight loss based on the scale but i think I have definitely lost inches. My nails had a growth spirt and my skin looks refreshed in the morning.
> 
> FYI - I drink about 150 oz of water a day


 I definitely need to up my water.....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

guyanesesista said:


> Ladies my boobies went from 33 inches to 36 inches.I'm thinking of the added bonus for those who are looking for natural breast augmentation, here ya go!  Who would have thunk it?   Idk of it's the shake or not cuz I haven't measured in a lil over 2 months. But since taking the soy shake my body doesn't feel heavy like I'm packing on pounds(I haven't weighed since forever) but my boobs feel _especially_ different. They look nice and plump but most of my bras don't fit anymore. Could it be the estrogen in the soy powder? I take 50g of the stuff everyday that's 220 calories right there. But it's only been a week so I think it's too early to tell. False alarm? Other factors?


 
The Waistlength Hair Cocktail ROCKS!!!


----------



## Puddles

OK ladies......I've joined you. This is day two of my smoothie.

My smoothie:
3/4 cup Vanilla Almond Milk
1 scoop Whey protein
2 Tlbs. Wheat Germ
1 raw egg
1/2 banana
1 packet Stevia Plus 

The first day...my stomach was a lil queasy. Today it's just fine. I don't think I'm going to add the wheat germ oil. 
So far, so good.......I'm going to stick with it for as long as possible.


----------



## tallnomad

Yay Puddles!  I'm drinking mine right now.  And, my drink has the vanilla almond milk too--love that stuff.

Enjoy.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Great job, Ladies...Keep Up The Good Work!


----------



## Duchesse

MonaRae said:


> Hmmm... Kelp!  I was taking it a couple of weeks ago for weight loss but when I kept gaining weight I got discouraged.  I will start it back up tomorrow.
> 
> I am also ashamed to list all the vitamins I am taking right now but I guess I better.



Don't be ashamed! Please my friends and fam know I'm a supplement junky. I call myself a healthy drug addict!


----------



## Duchesse

Prose Princess said:


> What does the kelp do?  I need to start working out regularly too, I'm starting as soon as finals are over. :bouncegre:trampolin  I remember my hair used to grow a lot faster and shine more when I was working out on a regular basis, the internal is important!



There was a thread not too long ago that spoke about the benefits of kelp, I'll see if I can find it, I think I saved it and bump it for you.

I started taking kelp after I stopped taking spirulina (no reason I just ran out). I read a book called Sacred Woman years ago and she was all about ingesting sea veggies, so I figured why not!

They have similar benefits, one being good sources of iodine, they aid in your metabolism, and have high mineral contents. I haven't experienced any adverse reactions and I've been taking it for a while now.


----------



## Stella B.

OK ladies, I made my first drink using liquid eggs on Sunday. Since I couldn't find any EggBeaters with yolks after going to 3 differnt grocery stores, I ended up at whole foods getting their version of EggBeaters called ReddiEgg. I noticed on the side of the box, it was suggested to use this product in protein drinks and smoothies.  So I brought home my liquid eggs, and got ready to make my drink...if a picture is worth 1000 words, then here's a few thousand of them for me to share. I like to keep it simple.

Ingredients I used






It looked like this all mixed up





I substituted oat granola for the wheat germ. I've sworn off wheat for the next few months. Those big granola flakes left a nice cereal sludge at the bottom of my shake. Had to spoon it out like cereal.erplexed





It tasted OK, but I will be mixing up the flavors to keep things exciting. I take EFA on a regular basis, so no need for the wheat germ oil. I will also try adding fruit and juices too. I noticed that the drink got in my system quickly, because I felt flushed inside. I also noticed a burst of energy.  The one thing I'll have to work on for next time is to drink this cocktail early in the day, because I had lots of gas 7 hours later, and you need to work off the drink during the day, so you can rest well at night. This is what my hair looks like now, and I'll do picture check-ins every 3 months.







 My longest ends can be stretched to the end of my shoulders. Heck, if I can just get to healthy hair, then any length I get will be great!

Tasty, Delicious?? 
Healthy, Nutriious??  
So glub glub, I'm now a member of the egglet club!! Thanks, Br*nze and crew.


----------



## Puddles

tallnomad said:


> Yay Puddles! I'm drinking mine right now. And, my drink has the vanilla almond milk too--love that stuff.
> 
> Enjoy.


 
Me too. I tried drinking the original....but the vanilla has more flavor.

The main thing I'm hoping to gain from this is more energy I hear you ladies talking about. I desperately need it.


----------



## Prose Princess

Hmmm vanilla almond milk sounds yummy , I may have to try that when I run out of milk!  I'm still drinking my cocktail every other day, I just feel like I'll pass out if I drink it every day at this point, my body is still getting used to it.  I haven't noticed any differences yet for real, but I've only drunk it twice.  I'm still waiting on my Wheat Germ Oil and EFA Oil to come in the mail (didn't seem worth it to drive so far to buy them this weekend, plus it was raining).


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Duchesse said:


> There was a thread not too long ago that spoke about the benefits of kelp, I'll see if I can find it, I think I saved it and bump it for you.
> 
> I started taking kelp after I stopped taking spirulina (no reason I just ran out). I read a book called Sacred Woman years ago and she was all about ingesting sea veggies, so I figured why not!
> 
> They have similar benefits, one being good sources of iodine, they aid in your metabolism, and have high mineral contents. I haven't experienced any adverse reactions and I've been taking it for a while now.


I bought Kelp a while back, i've been thinking of trying it again....please bump the thread,Duchesse, tia!



Stella B. said:


> OK ladies, I made my first drink using liquid eggs on Sunday. Since I couldn't find any EggBeaters with yolks after going to 3 differnt grocery stores, I ended up at whole foods getting their version of EggBeaters called ReddiEgg. I noticed on the side of the box, it was suggested to use this product in protein drinks and smoothies.  So I brought home my liquid eggs, and got ready to make my drink...if a picture is worth 1000 words, then here's a few thousand of them for me to share. I like to keep it simple.
> 
> Ingredients I used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looked like this all mixed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I substituted oat granola for the wheat germ. I've sworn off wheat for the next few months. Those big granola flakes left a nice cereal sludge at the bottom of my shake. Had to spoon it out like cereal.erplexed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It tasted OK, but I will be mixing up the flavors to keep things exciting. I take EFA on a regular basis, so no need for the wheat germ oil. I will also try adding fruit and juices too. I noticed that the drink got in my system quickly, because I felt flushed inside. I also noticed a burst of energy. The one thing I'll have to work on for next time is to drink this cocktail early in the day, because I had lots of gas 7 hours later, and you need to work off the drink during the day, so you can rest well at night. This is what my hair looks like now, and I'll do picture check-ins every 3 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My longest ends can be stretched to the end of my shoulders. Heck, if I can just get to healthy hair, then any length I get will be great!
> 
> Tasty, Delicious??
> Healthy, Nutriious??
> So glub glub, I'm now a member of the egglet club!! Thanks, Br*nze and crew.


I absolutely adore these types of posts!  Pictures included, this thread is going big time!  You are so welcome, girl your hair is thick, it's gonna be ferociously long and thick!



Puddles said:


> Me too. I tried drinking the original....but the vanilla has more flavor.
> 
> The main thing I'm hoping to gain from this is more energy I hear you ladies talking about. I desperately need it.  Look out, Energizer Bunny, Puddles is on her way~  you'll feel it.  By tomorrow, for sure...*br*nze says a little prayer for puddles to gain more energy*


 


Prose Princess said:


> Hmmm vanilla almond milk sounds yummy , I may have to try that when I run out of milk! I'm still drinking my cocktail every other day, I just feel like I'll pass out if I drink it every day at this point, my body is still getting used to it. I haven't noticed any differences yet for real, but I've only drunk it twice. I'm still waiting on my Wheat Germ Oil and EFA Oil to come in the mail (didn't seem worth it to drive so far to buy them this weekend, plus it was raining).


i know that's right, why drive when you can shop online?!  okay, prose princess, take your time, you'll know when it's time to up your cocktail frequency, until then, you're doing great!  i bet you still tell a difference by next week, though.....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

_Father, I pray in Jesus' Name, that all ladies who are taking this cocktail to gain healthy hair and healthy bodies, will receive more than they ever dreamed - pressed down, shaken together and running over...and they will have healing and wholeness, nothing missing, nothing broken, in areas they didn't anticipate.  I believe You will bless them with wisdom, insight, grace and favor to attain their heart's desire.  Amen.

it's not my most articulate prayer, but i felt compelled....

Be Blessed, 
~*Br*nze*~_


----------



## PuffyBrown

How in the world did you guys add so many posts today? I am so sleepy right now I cannot even see straight. I will be back tomorrow.
I had my yummy cocktail this morning as with all mornings. At lunchtime I was not even hungry. I fasted for lunch (shame on me). I still at a normal dinner and I am stuffed! This drink is regulating my eating habits. I am staying consistent with the cocktail as the recommended ingredients. I add a tablespoon of soy protein and 1tbs flaxseed oil and drink daily. I have lost weight and am reaping the benefits. Honestly, I can say that I am starting to get see the affects with my hair. Certainly it is combination with all the care that I take but I noted this week that my hair is flourishing. I am so happy with everything. Me, my well beings, my sisters on this site, everything. God is so good to have brought us all together to share this wonderful journey that he has set forth for us. Bless you Br*nz for the kind prayer. It will endure forever.


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> _Father, I pray in Jesus' Name, that all ladies who are taking this cocktail to gain healthy hair and healthy bodies, will receive more than they ever dreamed - pressed down, shaken together and running over...and they will have healing and wholeness, nothing missing, nothing broken, in areas they didn't anticipate.  I believe You will bless them with wisdom, insight, grace and favor to attain their heart's desire.  Amen.
> 
> it's not my most articulate prayer, but i felt compelled....
> 
> Be Blessed,
> ~*Br*nze*~_



Amen for the prayer, and thanks again for the inspiration.  I also ordered Mary Ann Crenshaw's book so I can read up on how this special cocktail and diet work.  Information is knowledge, and knowledge is power. Good night y'all!


----------



## ycj

HI Ladies, I just wanted to add my input as well being on this journey with the rest of you.  I normally have not done this since I started the cocktail, but I missed 2 days of taking it. Yesterday I had oral surgery and had to leave @ 6:30 am to go for the 2 hour ride to the hospital. So I really was not in the mood to put anything in my stomach. And today I just opted not to drink it because I was still a bit sore from yesterday.

Anyway I just wanted to say I felt so guilty every time I miss drinking it.  I've gotten so accostumed to taking it in the morning.  It is my breakfast and it does keep you full for 2-3 hours.  But it also does gives me gas.  That's ok though!  I am definately reaping the benefits as well with my hair.  

I am on the strict cocktail from the book with the whole milk thing, the only item I've added is the squirt of chocolate/or strawberry syrup to add some type of flavor. Other than that I have followed the recipe to a tee!

I washed and cond. today using the Aveda Damage Remedy poo and cond. for the second time and decided to air dry.  But was a bit too impatient and decided to get under my hooded dryer.

I am only 12 weeks post relaxer and now my hair feels as though I am about 28 weeks post.  I know the cocktail is working but I must admit I am on my vitamins as well.  I am insulin dependent and drink alot of water too.  My hair was so nappy at the roots I could not comb it once it was completely dry. I had to use my Denman brush.  I was so darn happy

God is good!!!! And all of you ladies are wonderful as well. Thanks girl for that precious prayer but I must give a special shout out to my girls Br*nzeb*mbsh and PuffyBrown LOL!!!!

I am beginning to feel really good about all of the hard work, now it's time for me to start concentrating on my body.  Yes I am going back to the gym.  I purchased a 2 yr membership and only used the gym a total of 4 times.   Now you know that's sad!!!! There is no excuse.  OK I think I said enough for now, just wanted to let everyone know that I am still in this with you and thanks so much from the bottom of my soul for everything, every contribution, thought, idea, suggestion and prayers.  

I could'nt have gotten this far without you!


----------



## EOAA

Hi Ladies, Its been a month now since I've been on the shake ( faithfully).
I always enjoying reading this thread and keeping up with you Ladies...You are all so positive and encouraging....thanks


----------



## ladyofvirtue

Heavenly Father,

I am asking You to reward Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll sevenfold everything that she has asked for us.  

In The Name Of Jesus.  Amen.


----------



## MonaRae

What an Awesome prayer!  I felt it as I was reading it and I can’t thank you enough for it.  And the timing is perfect.  Yesterday I was re-braiding my hair and it is shedding a lot due to MT.  

I decided to leave MT alone for a week or two and started taking garlic pills to stop the shedding.  Seeing that much hair bothers me. I try to numb myself to it but I’m dong all I can to grow it and thicken it up so I got a little discouraged. 

So I received it!  And thanks again for the prayer!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You guys are more than welcome.  I drank my Cocktail today, minus extra protein.  I still feel full, but not stuffed.  I like that.

Oh, gosh, I receive all of your well wishes and prayers and kind thoughts.  You are a great group of Sistas.  I even all of you who don't post, you guys are great, too ~ over 53,000 of you! So keep it up, I think this is special, and we'll reap benefits in so many areas, too many to speak of.

My hair is flourishing, as well.

I love the word FLOURISHING, it symbolizes, growth, lush and expansive and healthy and thick, full, limitless and longlasting, with deep roots and sweet fruit....FLOURISHING....

I pray all of your hair ~FLOURISHES~...


----------



## complexsimplicity

so quick question...how much growth are you ladies experiencing? I've only been taking this shake for 6 days so it's too early for me to tell. My shake consists of:

3/4 whole milk or vanilla soy (i alternate)
2 tbsp raw wheat germ
1 tbsp wheat germ oil
1/2 tbsp sugar
1/2 banana
1 raw egg

I'm a/b to add msm and maybe even vitamin c to it. i might jus take the vitamin c separately from the shake. but anywho, are you experiencing faster growth? tia


----------



## ladyofvirtue

^^^^^
Not only is my hair growing faster, but it is much thicker and stronger.

You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

complexsimplicity said:


> so quick question...how much growth are you ladies experiencing? I've only been taking this shake for 6 days so it's too early for me to tell. My shake consists of:
> 
> 3/4 whole milk or vanilla soy (i alternate)
> 2 tbsp raw wheat germ
> 1 tbsp wheat germ oil
> 1/2 tbsp sugar
> 1/2 banana
> 1 raw egg
> 
> I'm a/b to add msm and maybe even vitamin c to it. i might jus take the vitamin c separately from the shake. but anywho, are you experiencing faster growth? tia


 This is the cocktail verbatim, try to eliminate the sugar, complexsimplicity, it counteracts the effect of the shake...Dale Alexander mentions this in the book, to go as sugar-free as possible, sugar inihibits hair growth and causes hairloss...yes, my hair is growing faster and getting thicker, i haven't measured, but it's hoticeably more than before.   i tried adding msm, but it made my nauseous, you may be able to handle it.  I couldn't, so i'll take it separately as soon as i get some capsules, the tablets are too huge.


----------



## Puddles

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> _Father, I pray in Jesus' Name, that all ladies who are taking this cocktail to gain healthy hair and healthy bodies, will receive more than they ever dreamed - pressed down, shaken together and running over...and they will have healing and wholeness, nothing missing, nothing broken, in areas they didn't anticipate. I believe You will bless them with wisdom, insight, grace and favor to attain their heart's desire. Amen._
> 
> _it's not my most articulate prayer, but i felt compelled...._
> 
> _Be Blessed, _
> _~*Br*nze*~_


 
What an awesome thing to wake up to. Thanks sis and may the Lord bless you abundantly.


----------



## Puddles

Prose Princess said:


> Hmmm vanilla almond milk sounds yummy , I may have to try that when I run out of milk! I'm still drinking my cocktail every other day, I just feel like I'll pass out if I drink it every day at this point, my body is still getting used to it. I haven't noticed any differences yet for real, but I've only drunk it twice. I'm still waiting on my Wheat Germ Oil and EFA Oil to come in the mail (didn't seem worth it to drive so far to buy them this weekend, plus it was raining).


 
I love milk....but it no longer loves me.
So I had to find something that didn't upset my stomach. Soy didn't cut it. Almond milk was the only one that made the grade. I drink Almond Breeze








I just wish they had half gallon containers.

Well today is day 3. One thing I have noticed......I don't get hungry throughout the day. I read so much abut drinking raw eggs yesterday. Some people actually put 3 in their smoothies every morning. They even give it to their kids. These people have been doing it for years and say it's the best thing that they could have done.

Thanks again Br*nze


----------



## ycj

ladyofvirtue said:


> ^^^^^
> Not only is my hair growing faster, but it is much thicker and stronger.
> 
> You will not be disappointed.


 
I second, third and forth that!!!!!! You are absolutely right!!!!


----------



## MonaRae

Puddles said:


> I just wish they had half gallon containers.



They do!  They do!  I was so excited when I found it in Wal-Mart and then a couple weeks later in Whole Foods!


----------



## complexsimplicity

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> This is the cocktail verbatim, try to eliminate the sugar, complexsimplicity, *it counteracts the effect of the shake*...Dale Alexander mentions this in the book, to go as sugar-free as possible, sugar inihibits hair growth and causes hairloss...yes, my hair is growing faster and getting thicker, i haven't measured, but it's hoticeably more than before. i tried adding msm, but it made my nauseous, you may be able to handle it. I couldn't, so i'll take it separately as soon as i get some capsules, the tablets are too huge.


 
Thanks so much!!! I did not know that. I really should go ahead and buy this book so I won't make any more errors. I was all excited a/b the sugar too because it made my drink taste a little better. lol. I'll find other alternatives


----------



## Prose Princess

So my mom ate four out of my five bananas and I had no fruit to put in my shake this morning .  But I'm actually glad she did because it was a lot more tolerable without it.  I just added some caramel syrup to it, and there wasn't too much shake, plus it tasted a lot better.  It didn't make me sick at all!  Plus I left the MSM powder out, so that may have helped too.  I can probably manage to drink my new mix every day so I'm excited.  I don't know how the oils are gonna taste in it once they get here tho


----------



## Puddles

MonaRae said:


> They do! They do! I was so excited when I found it in Wal-Mart and then a couple weeks later in Whole Foods!


 
Are you sure it's almond milk? Cause girl.......I go thru this like water. Imma run to Wally's and check it out.


----------



## complexsimplicity

so i was scanning through the thread and read that whole milk was better for this concoction. will it be just as effective with soy and/or almond milk? i've got some soy vanilla milk already and it doesn't really taste any different than my whole milk. will the almond milk taste better? since i just found out that putting sugar in my mix was a no no, i really want my drink to taste better but without nullifying some of the benefits of the other ingredients. TIA


----------



## guyanesesista

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> _Father, I pray in Jesus' Name, that all ladies who are taking this cocktail to gain healthy hair and healthy bodies, will receive more than they ever dreamed - pressed down, shaken together and running over...and they will have healing and wholeness, nothing missing, nothing broken, in areas they didn't anticipate. I believe You will bless them with wisdom, insight, grace and favor to attain their heart's desire. Amen._
> 
> _it's not my most articulate prayer, but i felt compelled...._
> 
> _Be Blessed, _
> _~*Br*nze*~_


 
Thankyou for the lovely prayer Bronze.


----------



## Puddles

complexsimplicity said:


> so i was scanning through the thread and read that whole milk was better for this concoction. will it be just as effective with soy and/or almond milk? i've got some soy vanilla milk already and it doesn't really taste any different than my whole milk. will the almond milk taste better? since i just found out that putting sugar in my mix was a no no, i really want my drink to taste better but without nullifying some of the benefits of the other ingredients. TIA


 
I put Stevia Plus in mine. 

Well almond milk is really healthy. Is it better....I think so. Get the unsweetened if you get it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

complexsimplicity said:


> so i was scanning through the thread and read that whole milk was better for this concoction. will it be just as effective with soy and/or almond milk? i've got some soy vanilla milk already and it doesn't really taste any different than my whole milk. will the almond milk taste better? since i just found out that putting sugar in my mix was a no no, i really want my drink to taste better but without nullifying some of the benefits of the other ingredients. TIA


 I use soymilk, bcs, whole milk make me gain weight...it's just as effective...i haven't tried almond milk, though I think I may get some this weekend...I've heard it's great!


----------



## MonaRae

Puddles said:


> Are you sure it's almond milk? Cause girl.......I go thru this like water. Imma run to Wally's and check it out.


 
  I brought it at both stores!


----------



## tallnomad

Puddles said:


> I put Stevia Plus in mine.
> 
> Well almond milk is really healthy. Is it better....I think so. Get the unsweetened if you get it.




Oh, that's a thought.  I am I'm bad, because I always get the sweetened kind.   Maybe I'll try the unsweetened and just add my agave nectar, which I already add to the sweetened version.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

i have stopped adding sugar to mine and am not bothered by the taste. i still add a spoonful of ice cream though. maybe i can wean myself off that too. i don't want the sugar hindering my growth. i tried adding my chocolate Scandishake to it but that gave me stomach problems. i have vanilla Scandishake so i might try that instead of the ice cream and see if i still get stomach problems.


----------



## growinstrong

thx, I really needed this prayer .  You're such a beautiful person, may God bless u girl.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> _Father, I pray in Jesus' Name, that all ladies who are taking this cocktail to gain healthy hair and healthy bodies, will receive more than they ever dreamed - pressed down, shaken together and running over...and they will have healing and wholeness, nothing missing, nothing broken, in areas they didn't anticipate. I believe You will bless them with wisdom, insight, grace and favor to attain their heart's desire. Amen._
> 
> _it's not my most articulate prayer, but i felt compelled...._
> 
> _Be Blessed, _
> _~*Br*nze*~_


----------



## PuffyBrown

ycj said:


> HI Ladies, I just wanted to add my input as well being on this journey with the rest of you. I normally have not done this since I started the cocktail, but I missed 2 days of taking it. Yesterday I had oral surgery and had to leave @ 6:30 am to go for the 2 hour ride to the hospital. So I really was not in the mood to put anything in my stomach. And today I just opted not to drink it because I was still a bit sore from yesterday.
> 
> Anyway I just wanted to say I felt so guilty every time I miss drinking it. I've gotten so accostumed to taking it in the morning. It is my breakfast and it does keep you full for 2-3 hours. But it also does gives me gas. That's ok though! I am definately reaping the benefits as well with my hair.
> 
> 
> God is good!!!! And all of you ladies are wonderful as well. Thanks girl for that precious prayer but I must give a special shout out to my girls Br*nzeb*mbsh and PuffyBrown LOL!!!!


 
We are in it to win it. Nothing we cannot accomplish when we work together.




complexsimplicity said:


> so i was scanning through the thread and read that whole milk was better for this concoction. will it be just as effective with soy and/or almond milk? i've got some soy vanilla milk already and it doesn't really taste any different than my whole milk. will the almond milk taste better? since i just found out that putting sugar in my mix was a no no, i really want my drink to taste better but without nullifying some of the benefits of the other ingredients. TIA


 
I don't think using soy will cause harm. Whole milk makes me gain weight. The way that I look at it is that Alexander wrote that book in 1969. I don't think that there was alot of talk about drinking other than whole milk for benefits. If you can tolerate whole milk than go for it. I tried whole milk for the first two weeks and gained weight faster than you know what. I do consume alot of milk though. I just cannot drink that much.


----------



## ebonysweetie

Oh Lawd over 1000 posts? I want to jump on the bandwagon but I don't know where to start LOL. I know you guys have gone through the trial and error stage, what seems to be working? I would love to drink my way to bsl (my goal for next year) I'm not trying to gain weight though  I'm trying to loose.  This is what I have so far

vanilla soy
raw egg 
stevia
wheat germ (luv wheat germ)
are we omitting the oil?


----------



## PuffyBrown

You look like you are on the right track

The recipe calls for 1tbs of wheatgerm oil as well.
Personally I use wheatgerm oil and flaxseed oil. Along with the other ingredients.



ebonysweetie said:


> Oh Lawd over 1000 posts? I want to jump on the bandwagon but I don't know where to start LOL. I know you guys have gone through the trial and error stage, what seems to be working? I would love to drink my way to bsl (my goal for next year) I'm not trying to gain weight though  I'm trying to loose. This is what I have so far
> 
> vanilla soy
> raw egg
> stevia
> wheat germ (luv wheat germ)
> are we omitting the oil?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

VinDieselsWifey said:


> i have stopped adding sugar to mine and am not bothered by the taste. i still add a spoonful of ice cream though. maybe i can wean myself off that too. i don't want the sugar hindering my growth. i tried adding my chocolate Scandishake to it but that gave me stomach problems. i have vanilla Scandishake so i might try that instead of the ice cream and see if i still get stomach problems.


Let us know how it goes, you're almost there, and you won't miss the added sugar, promise!  The cocktail will go down super smooth and fast, too...



ebonysweetie said:


> Oh Lawd over 1000 posts? I want to jump on the bandwagon but I don't know where to start LOL. I know you guys have gone through the trial and error stage, what seems to be working? I would love to drink my way to bsl (my goal for next year) I'm not trying to gain weight though  I'm trying to loose. This is what I have so farLooking good, just add wheat germ oil and fruit if you like and you are good to go...we are not omitting the oil, well some are, but the wg oil is part of the original recipe, so i'd go with it....
> 
> vanilla soy
> raw egg
> stevia
> wheat germ (luv wheat germ)
> are we omitting the oil?


Nope, keep the wg oil...it's soo beneficial...look for viobin brand wheat germ oil, it's cheaper and you still get all the bang for less buck...


----------



## MonaRae

As of today I am gonna start drinking green smoothie for dinner.  I joined Pinkskates fitness challenge and I believe this will really boost my growth and it will definately help with the weight loss.  I really need the push.  But I can say this since I stop using the raw wheat germ I lost 2 pounds. 

Hello to all the new members.  Just jump right on in and everyone will help you out along the way.  See over 1000 post is over whelming but dont let that stop you!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Ok egglet, what is a green smoothie?
You can't be coming up in here talking about you are going to try something without posting them ingredients. Now spill it!



MonaRae said:


> As of today I am gonna start drinking green smoothie for dinner. I joined Pinkskates fitness challenge and I believe this will really boost my growth and it will definately help with the weight loss. I really need the push. But I can say this since I stop using the raw wheat germ I lost 2 pounds.
> 
> Hello to all the new members. Just jump right on in and everyone will help you out along the way. See over 1000 post is over whelming but dont let that stop you!


----------



## Puddles

ycj said:


> It is my breakfast and it does keep you full for 2-3 hours. But it also does gives me gas.


 
OK.....this stuff keeps me full to......but I also get gas. And this gas is like "*Whoa*!!" 
I don't think I can go on.....it makes you wanna  


No more raw egg for me.  Heck.......no one wants to be around me. 
Heck......*I* don't wanna be around me. 

I came......I tried......it's not for me.
Keep it up ladies.......I'm going to follow your progress.

Thanks Br*nze.......you are a blessing to many.


----------



## guyanesesista

Green smoothies:

*I must have missed something, what is a GREEN SMOOTHIE ....* 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=5974255

*Green Smoothies for Hair and Weightloss...* 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=155063


----------



## MonaRae

sowwy sis!  I just finished it and it was really good!

I had 2 cups of raw organic spinach, 1/2 cup frozen pineapple & 1/2 cup frozen mango!

That was it and it was really good  I was affraid it was gonna be bitter but I think the Egg Cocktail upgraded my taste buds!

I had an odd dinner which was my green smoothie, raw baby carrots with thousand island dressing and a banana!  And I feel really good!  About a year ago I was drinking green smoothie and my hair got all the benefits so I guess with the egg cocktail I'm about to have bling for hair!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Don't give up. That passes! (no pun intended)
Blow there butts away..we are talking about beauty here. No pain no gain.

Seriously, that gas will pass. Your digestive track is just adjusting to this wholesome goodness.



Puddles said:


> OK.....this stuff keeps me full to......but I also get gas. And this gas is like "*Whoa*!!"
> I don't think I can go on.....it makes you wanna
> 
> 
> No more raw egg for me.  Heck.......no one wants to be around me.
> Heck......*I* don't wanna be around me.
> 
> I came......I tried......it's not for me.
> Keep it up ladies.......I'm going to follow your progress.
> 
> Thanks Br*nze.......you are a blessing to many.


----------



## Puddles

Oh.....forgot to ask........did or does anyone else get gas?


----------



## MonaRae

Don't give up Puddles!  The gas  only last for a little bit and it goes away!


----------



## Puddles

MonaRae said:


> Don't give up Puddles! The gas  only last for a little bit and it goes away!


 
 that smilie is too cute. You got me crackin' up over here.

I was kinda thinking that.........I'm going to give it a little more time. But girl......I'm running folks away.


----------



## Puddles

PuffyBrown said:


> Don't give up. That passes! (no pun intended)
> Blow there butts away..we are talking about beauty here. No pain no gain.
> 
> Seriously, that gas will pass. Your digestive track is just adjusting to this wholesome goodness.


 
OK girl....it better (pass) 
This mess "STINKS!!!" 
I'm too cute to be smelling like this.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Puddles said:


> OK girl....it better (pass)
> This mess "STINKS!!!"
> I'm too cute to be smelling like this.


 
Girly you are crazy


----------



## MonaRae

I pretty much gave up cute when I found this site 3 years ago.  I can't wait to where my hair out gain with it long, strong and healthy!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Puddles said:


> Oh.....forgot to ask........did or does anyone else get gas?


 Yeah, like all of us had the "wind" going...but it went away...we are gas-free, now...i was offending my own self.


Puddles said:


> OK girl....it better (pass)
> This mess "STINKS!!!"
> I'm too cute to be smelling like this.


 i've never walked so fast to get out of the presence of others, I just refused to go out like that....Peeeee-UUUUU!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

​SEVEN DAYS OF MENUS FOR THOSE WITH THINNING HAIR


*Monday*

*Breakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail

*Lunch*
½ canteloupe 
1-c cottage cheese

*Dinner*
Alexander Salad (large portion)
Steak (lean, 4oz)
Milk 8oz glass
*optional (10-11pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture

*Tuesday*

*B**reakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail

*Lunch*
Alexander Salad (small portion
Broiled lean hamburger on wheat roll
Milk (8oz glass)

*Dinner*
Salmon steak, broiled (3oz.)
Alexander Salad (large portion)
Strawberries and cream (or other berries in season)
Milk (10oz glass)
*optional (10-11 pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture

*Wednesday*

*Breakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail

*Lunch*
Bowl of tomato and rice soup
Rye crackers and butter
Sliced orange (large)
Milk (8oz glass)

*Dinner*
Roast chicken (4oz)
Alexander Salad (large portion)
Ripe banana-sunflower seeds milk shake (use 8oz. milk, 1 banana, and two tablespoonsful of sunflower seeds in blender)
*optional (10-11 pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture

*Thursday*

*Breakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail

*Lunch*
Tuna fish sandwich (use whole-grain bread)
Grapefruit sections, fresh (1/2 grapefruit)
Milk (10oz glass)

*Dinner*
Choice of soup
Whole-grain crackers
Butter (1 pat)
Choice of broiled fish or meat (3oz)
Alexander Salad (medium portion)
Milk or milk shake (no ice cream-use yogurt, choice of fruit and sunflower seeds, plus almond meal) 
*optional (10 -11pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture

*Friday*

*Breakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail

*Lunch*
Broiled lean hamburger on wheat roll
Cole salw
Choice of Fruit
Milk shake (use plain yogurt, orange juice and sunflower seeds in blender)

*Dinner*
Large steak, broiled (4 oz)
Alexander Salad (medium portion)
Choice of soup
Choice of fruit
Milk (10 oz glass)

Optional (10-11 PM)
Wheat germ oil mixture 

*Saturday*

*Breakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail

*Lunch*
Hotdogs and beans
Pineapple wedges
Plain yogurt and sliced banana
Milk (10oz glass)

*Dinner*
Broiled liver with onions (6oz)
Alexander Salad (medium portion)
Melon in season
Milk (10 oz glass)
*optional (10-11pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture

*Sunday*

*Breakfast*
Alexander Hair Cocktail

*Lunch*
Broiled lean hamburger on wheat roll
Cole slaw
Choice of fruit
Milk shake (use plain yogurt, orange juice, and sunflower seeds in blender.

*Dinner*
Large steak, broiled (4oz)
Alexander Salad (medium portion)
Choice of soup
Choice of fruit
Milk (10oz glass)
*optional (10-11pm)
Wheat germ oil mixture


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*How to Make the Alexander Salad*​*INGREDIENTS*​ 

green parsley , baby carrots, green watercress, red cabbage, green romaine lettuce, green cucumbers, green onions including shoots, green zucchini, red sweet onions, green celery, greenish alfalfa sprouts, green or red pepper, beige Jerusalem artichokes, red tomatoes.​ 

*Seasonings*
_oregano, choice of oil made from sunflower seeds, safflower seeds, or soybeans, lemon concentrate powder, orange concentrate powder, enzyme seasoning, lemon juice, organic mineral powder, almond meal._​ 

_(The last two items are generally available only in health food shops but can be specially ordered in other food stores.)_​ 

_Wash and clean all vegetables. Do not remove outside skin layers of any vegetables except the red onion and sweet corn. Remember that all vegetables used must be served in their raw state.(Alexander, 1969, 154). _​ 
Wash and clean all vegetables. Do no remove outside skin layers of any vegetables except the red onion and sweet corn. Remember that all vegetables used must be served in their raw state. 

You will need an oversized wooden salad bowl and large wooden spoon and fork. Since this is a salad of layer upon layer of greens designed to distribute oils effectively and to mask the odors of the onions, p lease follow mixing and tossing directions very carefully.

Take one-third of a bunch of green parsley. Cut up into quarter-inch long segments. Place pieces in bowl. Do same with one-third bunch of green watercress. Toss parsley and watercress in bowl.
Take ten to twelve leaves of green romaine lettuce. Cut up in half-inch segments. Place in bowl and toss together with parsley and watercress. 

Add the vegetable oil of your choice (safflower seed oil, soybean oil, sunflower seed oil) as your fist salad dressing. Add about three tablespoonfuls of whatever oil you use. Now add the first of your seasonings. You can start with organic multiple mineral food substances if you like. This is a compound of finely ground vegetables and is usually sold in a container like a pepper shaker or bottle. It can be sprinkled directly on to the salad. Add one-half of a teaspoon of this seasoning to the ingredients. Toss all the green in the bowl. Add one-half of a teaspoon of oregano. Toss all ingredients. You'll note at this point how well the oregano and mineral food substances cling to the oiled greens. 

Dice one-third of a bunch of green onions (scallions). Add to salad. Dice one-third of red onion. Add to salad. Toss all ingredients. Now add one or two teaspoonfuls of lemon concentrate powder. Sprinkle on greens. Follow this by overlaying the lemon concentrate with the same quantity of orange concentrate powder. (These last two are optional, but I believe they add zest to the salad.) Toss ingredients again. Add a generous handful of alfalfa sprouts. Squeeze one half of a fresh lemon onto salad. Toss ingredients. Add a tablespoonful of almond meal and toss. 
Cut half a dozen Jerusalem artichokes in to bite size wedges. Add to salad. Cut either a dozen baby carrots or three large ones into thin slices. Baby carrots are far superior in flavor.) Add to salad and toss ingredients. Slice thinly a medium-size wedge of red cabbage as if preparing for Cole slaw. Add to salad.
Take one zucchini and one cucumber and cut up into quarter-inch ingredients. Now sprinkle enzyme powder freely on salad. Overlay this with another sprinkling of oregano and any or all of the other three powdered seasonings. Toss all ingredients again. Add one tablespoon of almond meal and toss again.
Chop into bite size segments five to six stalks of green celery. Use the green parts of the celery, not the white, which are referred to as "hearts of celery". Add to salad. Now dice one-half of either a green or a red pepper. Add to salad. Slice off the kernels of one or two ears of raw sweet corn. Add to salad and toss ingredients. Add one or two red ripe tomatoes. Cut into wedges and then slice wedges into quarters. Add to salad (Be sure to add tomatoes last as they bruise easily and cannot take too much tossing.) Add juice of remaining half of lemon to salad. Toss ingredients, but lightly this time. 
You now have a really superb vegetable salad, one that is properly prepared. You can, if you wish, replace the various oils and seasonings mentioned above with a French dressing rich in herbs. If you do , add a little of this dressing at a time as you prepare the salad-let us say after adding every third, forth, or fifth vegetable to the bowl. Follow this by tossing ingredients evenly in bowl. In any case, avoid adding any salad dressing at the end of your preparations. You do not want the dressing to be concentrated on just a tiny portion of the salad. Otherwise, you will find it very flat to the taste.
At this pint, you may eat the Alexander salad as is or enrich it father with diced cheddar cheese, a can of tuna, or a pound of fresh shrimp, lobster, or crab meat. You may if you wish, add slices of leftover chicken. If you use the aforementioned seafood, add a tablespoon of mayonnaise and toss all the ingredients one final time.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

i posted the above ingredients for those who sent pms it was too much info to submit, so i'm just posting it here....much love, Br*nze


----------



## Puddles

PuffyBrown said:


> Girly you are crazy






MonaRae said:


> I pretty much gave up cute when I found this site 3 years ago. I can't wait to where my hair out gain with it long, strong and healthy!


 
I gave up a lot too....but can't give up being cute.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Yeah, like all of us had the "wind" going...but it went away...we are gas-free, now...i was offending my own self.
> 
> i've never walked so fast to get out of the presence of others, I just refused to go out like that....Peeeee-UUUUU!!!


 
Well I took you all's advice.......I just drank another shake. This time without the whey. Taste the same....just not as thick.

I'm sure not looking forward to later on today. I'll be locking myself in my room with the windows "wide" open.


----------



## Puddles

Br*nze.......what's the "Wheat Germ Oil Mixture?"


----------



## ladyofvirtue

Puddles said:


> Oh.....forgot to ask........did or does anyone else get gas?


 
 In the beginning, my gas was so bad that my DH told me one night, 
*"We have found the weapons of mass destruction*!"   


Thank goodness that episode "passed."


----------



## Duchesse

you ladies are hilarious with your flatulence puns!

But yes, the gas shall pass, give it a few more days..your toxic eruptions should lessen .


----------



## guyanesesista

My gas only lasted a day. I'll remind everyone that I'm not using egg I'm using soy powder.


----------



## MonaRae

ladyofvirtue said:


> In the beginning, my gas was so bad that my DH told me one night,
> *"We have found the weapons of mass destruction*!"
> 
> 
> Thank goodness that episode "passed."


 
   that was a good one!


----------



## Kimberly

just a quick check in...I've been drinking my egg shakes pretty faithfully, at least 5 times per week...I haven't bought the wheat germ oil yet because they were out of it when I went to Whole Foods.  Worse comes to worse, I'll break down and order it from the net.  Anyway, I had to get a pretty drastic hair cut about 3.5 weeks ago because STRESS had eaten my hair up!  Seriously, ya'll STRESS is the DEVIL!  Anyway, I went back this past weekend, after 3 weeks and the hairdresser told me I looked like I could use a relaxer (as in...I looked like I had about 6 weeks of newgrowth) and a trim (my style is already trying to grow out).  I reminded her that 1) it's only been 3 weeks so too soon for a relaxer and 2) my intentions are to grow my hair back so I'm not trying to maintain the short style...we'll just have to work on some transition styles while it's growing and until it gets long enough for me to bun again....

Now, I was supposed to be posting a starting pic, which I took, but I'm on my work computer...nevertheless...either soon or at the end, I should definitely have a good, stunning, marvelous, jaw-dropping before/after progress pics!

HHG!


----------



## Puddles

ladyofvirtue said:


> In the beginning, my gas was so bad that my DH told me one night,
> *"We have found the weapons of mass destruction*!"
> 
> 
> Thank goodness that episode "passed."


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Puddles said:


> Br*nze.......what's the "Wheat Germ Oil Mixture?"


 That's simply wheat germ _and_ wheat germ oil...a few folks wanted to know if it was mandatory.  It's up to personal preference, however, it is part of the original recipe, so I say, yes, definitely get both for your cocktail...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Kimberly said:


> just a quick check in...I've been drinking my egg shakes pretty faithfully, at least 5 times per week...I haven't bought the wheat germ oil yet because they were out of it when I went to Whole Foods. Worse comes to worse, I'll break down and order it from the net. Anyway, I had to get a pretty drastic hair cut about 3.5 weeks ago because STRESS had eaten my hair up! Seriously, ya'll STRESS is the DEVIL! Girl, it's nothing but...alot of my issues with my hair were rooted in stress.  i've also whacked off soo much hair in the last few years, i should have saved it all to make myself a real nice lace front wig...LOL!Anyway, I went back this past weekend, after 3 weeks and the hairdresser told me I looked like I could use a relaxer (as in...I looked like I had about 6 weeks of newgrowth) and a trim (my style is already trying to grow out). I reminded her that 1) it's only been 3 weeks so too soon for a relaxer and 2) my intentions are to grow my hair back so I'm not trying to maintain the short style...we'll just have to work on some transition styles while it's growing and until it gets long enough for me to bun again....
> 
> Now, I was supposed to be posting a starting pic, which I took, but I'm on my work computer...nevertheless...either soon or at the end, I should definitely have a good, stunning, marvelous, jaw-dropping before/after progress pics!
> 
> HHG!


Yaay, Kimberly, you and me together, girl, you and me together!


----------



## Kimberly

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Yaay, Kimberly, you and me together, girl, you and me together!



...


----------



## PuffyBrown

Forget that! I plan to stay cute as long as possible; gas an all
Tell them that a new french perfume....le'gascous. It has a slightly pungent smell until you get used to it



Puddles said:


> I gave up a lot too....but can't give up being cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I took you all's advice.......I just drank another shake. This time without the whey. Taste the same....just not as thick.
> 
> I'm sure not looking forward to later on today. I'll be locking myself in my room with the windows "wide" open.


----------



## ladyofvirtue

PuffyBrown said:


> Forget that! I plan to stay cute as long as possible; gas an all
> *Tell them that a new french perfume....le'gascous. It has a slightly pungent smell until you get used to it*


----------



## Prose Princess

I should be writing my final paper but... I just like to keep whoever's interested updated on my experiences with this cocktail lol.  I bought some strawberry syrup at Walmart yesterday and my wheat germ oil came in the mail so I had a strawberry shake today .  Took me back to elementary school with the strawberry milk cartons that were hard to get cuz everybody bought them and they ran out before my class went to lunch lol!  The only thing is, the wheat germ oil had a VERY weird taste to it and it probably would have been better without it.  But this was the first combination I used and was able to drink the entire thing!   Also the first time I've had it two days in a row, so I'll be drinking it daily from now on. :fat:


----------



## MonaRae

My flaxseed oil finally kick in any my skin feels wonderful.  With the winter came the dry skin and since I'm not using wheat germ oil my skin started to suffer as it normally does this time of year.  It took about a good week and a half to kick in. 

Egg Cocktail - A gurl can really start to fall madly in love with herself with this drink.   You should see me caressing hands!


----------



## ebonysweetie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> That's simply wheat germ _and_ wheat germ oil...a few folks wanted to know if it was mandatory. It's up to personal preference, however, it is part of the original recipe, so I say, yes, definitely get both for your cocktail...


 
has this been known to cause weight gain?


----------



## MonaRae

^^^ For me yes b/c I'm allergic to gluten.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Prose Princess said:


> I should be writing my final paper but... I just like to keep whoever's interested updated on my experiences with this cocktail lol. I bought some strawberry syrup at Walmart yesterday and my wheat germ oil came in the mail so I had a strawberry shake today . Took me back to elementary school with the strawberry milk cartons that were hard to get cuz everybody bought them and they ran out before my class went to lunch lol! The only thing is, the wheat germ oil had a VERY weird taste to it and it probably would have been better without it. But this was the first combination I used and was able to drink the entire thing!  Also the first time I've had it two days in a row, so I'll be drinking it daily from now on. :fat:


go PPrincess, go!  good for you!



ebonysweetie said:


> has this been known to cause weight gain?


No, it actually has been known to cause weight loss....



MonaRae said:


> My flaxseed oil finally kick in any my skin feels wonderful. With the winter came the dry skin and since I'm not using wheat germ oil my skin started to suffer as it normally does this time of year. It took about a good week and a half to kick in.
> 
> Egg Cocktail - A gurl can really start to fall madly in love with herself with this drink.  You should see me caressing hands!


Girl, you and me both, my hubby was like, ga ga over my smooth and soft body...winter skin is heck, usually!


----------



## MonaRae

There was a soy milk question a couple of days ago and I happen upon this today



> http://www.holisticonline.com/remedies/Hair/hair_loss-diet.htm
> ...European studies have found that soy protein reinforces hair and stimulates its growth. In one study, The hair growth increased by 15 percent. Tofu and soy milk are good sources of soy protein. Other good sources of protein are: low-fat cheese, eggs, fish, beans, brewer's yeast and yogurt....



HTH!


----------



## PuffyBrown

I received an email from Honeyville. Discount for anyone who is interested. This is where I buy my powdered egg.


HAPPY HOLIDAYS from Honeyville Farms:
SUMMARY: Act now! Get 10% off your entire order from Thursday, December 11, 2008 thru Tuesday, December 16, 2008 at 6:00PM PST. Simply enter coupon code HOLIDAY80 during checkout. Stock up and save! Also, check out a phenomenal deal on 2 pound pouches of cocoa in the Clearance category. 
http://store.honeyvillegrain.com/clearance.aspx
LONG VERSION
Happy Holidays from all of us here at Honeyville Farms. As 2008 draws to a close we're all looking forward to a Holiday Season full of family, friends, and plenty of good eats. But before we can get to the fun, we've got a great promotion for all of our Newsletter subscribers. We're offering 10% off your entire order (excluding shipping) for a limited time only. From Thursday, December 11th, 2008 thru Tuesday, December 16th we're offering 10% off the entire online store. Simply order as usual and enter the coupon code HOLIDAY80 during checkout. This is a great time to stock up and save. 
We're also featuring a great buy on our Gourmet Mint and Cherry Hot Cocoas. Due to a production overrun on a special project we're offering 2 pound packages (24 servings) of Gourmet Cocoa, regular $6.49, for just $2.89. 24 serving of our delicious, gourmet cocoa for just $2.89. It's unbeatable. If you act now, you can get an even better deal by applying your HOLIDAY80 discount.
Visit us at http://store.honeyvillegrain.com. Act now as this discount will end promptly on Tuesday December 16, 2008 at 6:00PM PST. If you have any questions, concerns, or just want to place an order over the phone call us, toll-free, at (888) 810-3212 and ask to speak with Internet Sales. We're happy to help. Happy Holidays to you and yours.
Chris Ondatje
Director of E-Commerce
Honeyville Food Products, Inc.
[email protected]
(888) 810-3212 ext. 1001
*10% off does not apply to shipping. Discount valid for INTERNET ORDERS placed from Thursday, December 11, 2008 thru Tuesday, December 16, 2008 at 6:00PM PST. For assistance call (888) 810-3212 and ask for Internet Sales.

This message was sent by: Honeyville Grain, Inc., 11600 Dayton Drive, Rancho Cucamonga, CA 91730
Powered by iContact: http://freetrial.icontact.com
To be removed click here:
http://app.icontact.com/icp/mmail-mprofile.pl?r=1036184262&l=34889&s=2CV4&m=4102934&c=34723
Forward to a friend: 
http://app.icontact.com/icp/sub/forward?m=4102934&s=1036184262&c=2CV4&cid=34723


----------



## guyanesesista

Holla Ladies!!!


----------



## PuffyBrown

I am still in awe of what this stuff has done for my skin. Unbelievable.




MonaRae said:


> My flaxseed oil finally kick in any my skin feels wonderful. With the winter came the dry skin and since I'm not using wheat germ oil my skin started to suffer as it normally does this time of year. It took about a good week and a half to kick in.
> 
> Egg Cocktail - A gurl can really start to fall madly in love with herself with this drink.  You should see me caressing hands!


----------



## Puddles

Guess what ladies.....that foul presence is gone. 
Thanks for telling me not to give up. 
Now I want the more energy and pretty skin to kick in....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Holla, GSista~

How's it going, Mis Amigas?  This is a great day...good on energy...wanna get some stuff to make my salad this weekend.  Has anyone tried it yet?

Good Hangin' Puddles, We told ya!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Buenas dias por a mi. Gracias!

I am waiting until after the holidays to try it. There is too much stuff going on in my neck of the woods.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Holla, GSista~
> 
> How's it going, Mis Amigas? This is a great day...good on energy...wanna get some stuff to make my salad this weekend. Has anyone tried it yet?
> 
> Good Hangin' Puddles, We told ya!


----------



## guyanesesista

Hey Bronze, Holla back. The last 3 days I really fell off. I've been sooo busy working out that my diet went to crap. Idk why I let that happen when I needed it the most. But I had to work out, track and field season has started and if I don't train it'll be a loss for me. I think the soy powder is kicking in with my growth. Monday 22nd is my reveal date. I hope I'm touching the tip of my nose by then. A girl can only wish right?


----------



## guyanesesista

Oh wait a minute, my reveal date is this Monday 15th. I started taking the shake on the first. My experiment was for 2 weeks from the first. Damn time flies so fast. It really doesn't feel like it's been close to 2 weeks already. Wow. Well ya'll will see Monday and let me know what you think. I stretched my hair today and it's past the point it was when I took the pic on the 3rd, _I think _that it's a considerable amt. of growth given the fact that I do 0.5 to 0.75 inches per month. But that's just me.


----------



## PuffyBrown

ah..you gonna be in trouble...you gonna git it!
lol




guyanesesista said:


> Hey Bronze, Holla back. The last 3 days I really fell off. I've been sooo busy working out that my diet went to crap. Idk why I let that happen when I needed it the most. But I had to work out, track and field season has started and if I don't train it'll be a loss for me. I think the soy powder is kicking in with my growth. Monday 22nd is my reveal date. I hope I'm touching the tip of my nose by then. A girl can only wish right?


----------



## DDTexlaxed

OK, seriously...I just lost 2 lbs.  This mix helps me to stay full until lunch. I am exercising, but it's only been 4 days of constant use of my mix and I'm very happy I found this thread. The one day I went without my mix and ate badly,and  I was very sick to my stomach.  It is helping me to focus on healthy eating. My skin is getting better and I had no cramps or nausea during my period. I'm convinced that it will help me reach my goals health wise and hair wise. I'm not sure if I'll ever add wheat germ oil, but I'm very happy with it as is!


----------



## PuffyBrown

I know what you mean.
I went shopping today and in a hurry I decided I would'nt do the shake for breakfast. 2nd time since starting the challenge. Well I decided to splurge a little (since I'd been doing so well on my plan). I bought a juicy burger. Well I have indigestion so bad right now. It is almost 6:00 and I ate that at 12.00. Six hours later. I have eaten all day. I am going to have the shake for dinner and never, ever skip my wonderful breakfast shake again.



NatrlChallenge said:


> OK, seriously...I just lost 2 lbs. This mix helps me to stay full until lunch. I am exercising, but it's only been 4 days of constant use of my mix and I'm very happy I found this thread. The one day I went without my mix and ate badly,and I was very sick to my stomach. It is helping me to focus on healthy eating. My skin is getting better and I had no cramps or nausea during my period. I'm convinced that it will help me reach my goals health wise and hair wise. I'm not sure if I'll ever add wheat germ oil, but I'm very happy with it as is!


----------



## guyanesesista

I generally don't eat fatty food and when I do I feel nauseous and can't finish the meal.


----------



## guyanesesista

I really haven't been as consisitent with my shake like I would've liked to but I will try to prioritize better. Maybe if I was more consisitent I would've gotten more growth. But I'm thankful for what I got.


----------



## ebonysweetie

I finally did it for the first time today. Once you get your head right, you wouldn't even know there was egg in the mixture.  Here's what I did:

1 egg
wheat germ
Vanilla Soy Milk
Blueberries
I didn't have wheat germ oil so I just took some flax 

I work from home most days of the week and I have acquired the bad habit of staying up late. I'm usually tired around noon and have to take a lunch nap   I went through the whole day and realized that I didn't need a nap, in fact I wasn't tired at all.  I had so much energy.  This seems like a keeper!

One more queustion.  Do you think it would make a difference if I used pasterized eggs? I use it when baking, its supposed to eliminate the salmonella factor but I wasn't sure if it would have the same nutrients. 

http://www.safeeggs.com/

anyone considered this?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

guyanesesista said:


> Hey Bronze, Holla back.


 


guyanesesista said:


> Oh wait a minute, my reveal date is this Monday 15th. I started taking the shake on the first. My experiment was for 2 weeks from the first. Damn time flies so fast. It really doesn't feel like it's been close to 2 weeks already. Wow. Well ya'll will see Monday and let me know what you think. I stretched my hair today and it's past the point it was when I took the pic on the 3rd, _I think _that it's a considerable amt. of growth given the fact that I do 0.5 to 0.75 inches per month. But that's just me.


 


NatrlChallenge said:


> OK, seriously...I just lost 2 lbs. This mix helps me to stay full until lunch. I am exercising, but it's only been 4 days of constant use of my mix and I'm very happy I found this thread. The one day I went without my mix and ate badly,and I was very sick to my stomach. It is helping me to focus on healthy eating. My skin is getting better and I had no cramps or nausea during my period. I'm convinced that it will help me reach my goals health wise and hair wise. I'm not sure if I'll ever add wheat germ oil, but I'm very happy with it as is!


 


guyanesesista said:


> I really haven't been as consisitent with my shake like I would've liked to but I will try to prioritize better. Maybe if I was more consisitent I would've gotten more growth. But I'm thankful for what I got.


 


ebonysweetie said:


> I finally did it for the first time today. Once you get your head right, you wouldn't even know there was egg in the mixture. Here's what I did:
> 
> 1 egg
> wheat germ
> Vanilla Soy Milk
> Blueberries
> I didn't have wheat germ oil so I just took some flax
> 
> I work from home most days of the week and I have acquired the bad habit of staying up late. I'm usually tired around noon and have to take a lunch nap  I went through the whole day and realized that I didn't need a nap, in fact I wasn't tired at all. I had so much energy.  This seems like a keeper!
> 
> One more queustion. Do you think it would make a difference if I used pasterized eggs? I use it when baking, its supposed to eliminate the salmonella factor but I wasn't sure if it would have the same nutrients.
> 
> http://www.safeeggs.com/
> 
> anyone considered this?


 Girls, all i can say is, y'all are cuttin' up!  Weight loss!  No Naps!  Extra NRG!  Feeling ill if you eat fat!  This is toooo  much!  This drink does all that?  I am sooo happy for each of you...

GSista~ Don't sweat it, I'm sure your progress is excellent!  Just think once you've done this for a month straight!  Hair to There, I'm tellin' ya!

The rest of you with your good eating habits, i'm just mad and wanna be where you all are ...i'm comin' for ya!  That Br*nzed Hourglass is on it's way!!


----------



## Stella B.

Hi  Br*nze and crew!! Just wanted to share with you all that I had my fifth hair cocktail earlier today, at around lunch time.  Usually by 5:30, I'm starving, and ready for dinner. Do you know that I am not even hungry and its 8:30 in the evening? My nutrional drink has kept me full for 7 hrs!!!! I am so excited that I don't have the desire to eat anything else before I go to bed. Now this is a first for me, but it shows the potency of this drink. Members have reported that it will give you energy, keep your stomach full, is nutritionally sound, make your chest bigger!!??? make your skin glow, and help your hair to grow!  Did I leave anything out? 
 Lets drink up, ladies 'cause I have a feeling we're on to something really good here...


----------



## ebonysweetie

Stella B. said:


> Hi Br*nze and crew!! Just wanted to share with you all that I had my fifth hair cocktail earlier today, at around lunch time. Usually by 5:30, I'm starving, and ready for dinner. Do you know that I am not even hungry and its 8:30 in the evening? My nutrional drink has kept me full for 7 hrs!!!! I am so excited that I don't have the desire to eat anything else before I go to bed. Now this is a first for me, but it shows the potency of this drink. Members have reported that it will give you energy, keep your stomach full, is nutritionally sound, *make your* *chest bigger!!???* make your skin glow, and help your hair to grow! Did I leave anything out?
> Lets drink up, ladies 'cause I have a feeling we're on to something really good here...


 

 I missed that one!!    

I'm planning a reduction next year.  Lets just hope this isn't the case for me


----------



## lwilliams1922

http://www.deliciousorganics.com/Controversies/eggsactly.htm

Salmonella is really a threat in a fast food breakfast place or restaurant.  And even there, salmonella infects only one egg in a million.  The problem is that salmonella can grow quickly in breakfast places since eggs sit out and get mixed together with other eggs where the bacteria can multiply.  If one egg is infected and is mixed with others and not kept refrigerated, the salmonella can grow quickly.  These restaurants tend to use conventional eggs too since they are cheaper than free range and organic eggs.  There is a slim chance of infection from a healthy hen.  There is really no threat at home where eggs are properly handled, especially eggs from free range organically fed hens.  Salmonella outbreaks have greatly declined in past years due to increased awareness of the proper handling of eggs and cases of salmonella in the home are very rare indeed.  "They" still say to cook yolks completely but many of us still enjoy eggs over easy from fresh organic eggs.




ebonysweetie said:


> I finally did it for the first time today. Once you get your head right, you wouldn't even know there was egg in the mixture.  Here's what I did:
> 
> 1 egg
> wheat germ
> Vanilla Soy Milk
> Blueberries
> I didn't have wheat germ oil so I just took some flax
> 
> I work from home most days of the week and I have acquired the bad habit of staying up late. I'm usually tired around noon and have to take a lunch nap   I went through the whole day and realized that I didn't need a nap, in fact I wasn't tired at all.  I had so much energy.  This seems like a keeper!
> 
> One more queustion.  Do you think it would make a difference if I used pasterized eggs? I use it when baking, its supposed to eliminate the salmonella factor but I wasn't sure if it would have the same nutrients.
> 
> http://www.safeeggs.com/
> 
> anyone considered this?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

WooWooWoo...yes, some of our boobs have gotten, em, er, "perkier-er"  This may not happen to you, chica, but if you're gettin' a reduction, you'll have no probs, anyway...i think this happened to me bcs i drank whole milk...that's a no-no for me-me.....you should be okay...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Stella B. said:


> Hi Br*nze and crew!! Just wanted to share with you all that I had my fifth hair cocktail earlier today, at around lunch time. Usually by 5:30, I'm starving, and ready for dinner. Do you know that I am not even hungry and its 8:30 in the evening? My nutrional drink has kept me full for 7 hrs!!!! I am so excited that I don't have the desire to eat anything else before I go to bed. Now this is a first for me, but it shows the potency of this drink. Members have reported that it will give you energy, keep your stomach full, is nutritionally sound, make your chest bigger!!??? make your skin glow, and help your hair to grow! Did I leave anything out?
> Lets drink up, ladies 'cause I have a feeling we're on to something really good here...


 True Words of Wisdom, True Words of Wisdom...


----------



## Prose Princess

I had my fifth shake today, I'm really getting the hang of making it! I was up until 5 a.m. writing my paper last night, woke up at 12, so I was expecting to be tired today because my sleeping was all off.  I had my shake after I woke up and I've been wired all day long!  No midday nap for me woohoo!    I'm really glad I added the strawberry syrup too (did I say that already?)  I'm so happy I finally have a challenge I can stick to!


----------



## cutenaynay

well this is my 2nd week of taking the shake and I added in exotic allure vitamin, b complex, and a little bit of onrange juice. It keeps me alert at work, I will see how my hair is progressing a month from now


----------



## PuffyBrown

I rebuke thee boobs.
I just got my 34 back from losing weight. I rebuke thee!






Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> WooWooWoo...yes, some of our boobs have gotten, em, er, "perkier-er" This may not happen to you, chica, but if you're gettin' a reduction, you'll have no probs, anyway...i think this happened to me bcs i drank whole milk...that's a no-no for me-me.....you should be okay...


----------



## guyanesesista

Just had my shake for the day


----------



## MonaRae

PuffyBrown!  I have to admin the girls are perkining up.  I start paying attention this week.  Who would of thought you could get all this from an egg and a bit of oil!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> *I rebuke thee boobs.*
> I just got my 34 back from losing weight. I rebuke thee!


*Girl, stop making me scream.....i almost fell off my seat when i saw this....stop, stop, stop....rebuking the boobs, i've heard it all!!!*


----------



## Duchesse

Looks down at chest and thinks "Maybe I need a dozen eggs per shake?"


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Duchesse said:


> Looks down at chest and thinks "Maybe I need a *dozen* eggs per shake?"


 *Thine, too, Duchesse, thine, too?  This is good stuff right here, hysterics before 9 am, that's priceless..............*


----------



## growinstrong

Love it. Then I need to get on the dozen egg bandwagon too.  You ladies are priceless. 



Duchesse said:


> Looks down at chest and thinks "Maybe I need a dozen eggs per shake?"


----------



## guyanesesista

Yea these breastases of mine still look plump. I'm soooo not getting off soy protein ever!!


----------



## MonaRae

So after reading about Lavender's weight loss success via the Egg Cocktail I changed up my recipe.  She lost 19 pounds since October and I need that kind of weight loss in my life right now. 

This morning's shake looked like this:

1 Raw organic veggie feed egg
2 Handful of Raw organic Spinach
4 oz Soy Milk
2 oz Carrot Juice
1 Tbsp Flaxseed Oil
Vitamin Cocktail

Estimated Calories: 380

And it's just as still filling!  I'm gonna ride this wave and see how it goes.  I got to get this weight off!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> So after reading about Lavender's weight loss success via the Egg Cocktail I changed up my recipe. She lost 19 pounds since October and I need that kind of weight loss in my life right now.
> 
> This morning's shake looked like this:
> 
> 1 Raw organic veggie feed egg
> 2 Handful of Raw organic Spinach
> 4 oz Soy Milk
> 2 oz Carrot Juice
> 1 Tbsp Flaxseed Oil
> Vitamin Cocktail
> 
> Estimated Calories: 380
> 
> And it's just as still filling! I'm gonna ride this wave and see how it goes. I got to get this weight off!


 
She also mentioned she let go of red meat, sugar and i think dairy and probably carbs......i don't know if i could hang with *all* of that, but i'll try cutting back on some of it ... i know if i did all that i'd lose 20 lbs in about 2 days....(a sad commentary on my dietary habits....)  i'm thinking about having one of these in lieu of lunch....that way, i'd keep my original Waistlength Hair Cocktail and incorporate this one as a meal substitute....


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> She also mentioned she let go of red meat, sugar and i think dairy and probably carbs....i don't know if i could hang with *all* of that, but i'll try cutting back on some of it ... i know if i did all that i'd lose 20 lbs in about 2 days....(a sad commentary on my dietary habits....) i'm thinking about having one of these in lieu of lunch....that way, i'd keep my original Waistlength Hair Cocktail and incorporate this one as a meal substitute....


 She didn't say carbs, just wheat. That means you could eat rice, or any pastas that are rice based like pad thai, etc. You could also eat sweet potatoes, etc.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

luckiestdestiny said:


> She didn't say carbs, just wheat. That means you could eat rice, or any pastas that are rice based like pad thai, etc. You could also eat sweet potatoes, etc.


 Okay, wheat, that helps, definitely....so, if i did this, in addition to the drinks, i would surely reach my goals ahead of schedule...
Now, where's my motivation, determination and willpower???? Where did i put those guys???  LOL!   Something's gotta give...

Lavendar, Monarae, I'm cheering you guys on!  Please keep me/us updated on your progress... I need all the motivation i can get....


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty

ladies, ladies, ladies, 

Looongtime lurker here, and I just want to say the the wealth of info on this site is AMAZING anyway...

I got my wheat germ oil 
soy milk, fruit, and of course eggs
but then I couldnt find the blades and other small components that go to my blender (aarrgghh!), this is of course after my PCS (move)
so I will have to go buy another blender(sad) i liked the one i had

anyway my question is can i just use wheat germ oil? I got mine from the vitamin shop and when I asked about both, the lady told me she had only heard of the oil, not just wheat germ, go figure.


----------



## MonaRae

Yes Lavender did give up the sugar & starches (_includind rice, potatoes, bread_).  I had an off line convo with her so I could get more details.  She also incorporated coconut oil.  

I am willing to give them up and will starting Monday.  I will allow a few holiday treats but only a little.  This is the worst time of year to diet.


----------



## yodie

I fell off the wagon with my shake.  I haven't had it in at least 8 days.  So, this morning I got back on it and had my beloved shake.  Yummy.  Reminded me of how filling it actually is.  My skin had even started breaking out, but that could be from anything.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Sho_iz_pretty said:


> ladies, ladies, ladies,
> 
> Looongtime lurker here, and I just want to say the the wealth of info on this site is AMAZING anyway...
> 
> I got my wheat germ oil
> soy milk, fruit, and of course eggs
> but then I couldnt find the blades and other small components that go to my blender (aarrgghh!), this is of course after my PCS (move)
> so I will have to go buy another blender(sad) i liked the one i had
> 
> anyway my question is can i just use wheat germ oil? I got mine from the vitamin shop and when I asked about both, the lady told me she had only heard of the oil, - sad - not just wheat germ, go figure.


wheat germ oil is important, you can even get it at grocery stores, it's toasted, not quite as healthy as raw, but it's chock full of nutrients...$4 or so, raw about $3...



MonaRae said:


> *Yes Lavender did give up the sugar & starches (includind rice, potatoes, bread).* <<<<<*as my Mom always says, it takes courage....*I had an off line convo with her so I could get more details. She also incorporated coconut oil.
> 
> I am willing to give them up and will starting Monday. I will allow a few holiday treats but only a little. This is the worst time of year to diet.


 Girl, if you are brave enuf to start this now, i know you'll be successful -- you go, Monarae, i'll be your cheerleader and root for you....~


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

yodie said:


> I fell off the wagon with my shake. I haven't had it in at least 8 days. So, this morning I got back on it and had my beloved shake. Yummy. Reminded me of how filling it actually is. My skin had even started breaking out, but that could be from anything.


 Glad you got back on the bandwagon...you know it's good, Yodie, hang in there, girlie~


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

luckiestdestiny said:


> She didn't say carbs, just wheat. That means you could eat rice, or any pastas that are rice based like pad thai, etc. You could also eat sweet potatoes, etc.


see below, she did give up carbs, dang it....



MonaRae said:


> Yes Lavender did give up the sugar & starches (_includind rice, potatoes, bread_). I had an off line convo with her so I could get more details. She also incorporated coconut oil.
> 
> I am willing to give them up and will starting Monday. I will allow a few holiday treats but only a little. This is the worst time of year to diet.


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty

OK!   So I am starting with the shake this morn! I'm hoping to make this my breakfast for real, because all of the energy that you ladies have been talking about having is something that I need!


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty

Allright, drinking the shake now and it's not so bad not even the wheat germ oil, but this is what I did

1egg
1 big TBL spoon of wheat germ oil
2 cups of soy milk
AND I stole a TBL spoon of my kids Nesquik (2 is 60 cals so I estimate 30)

My concoction pales in comparison to most of you ladies, but as I hate dieting, I trying to keep it simple, plus it's some good chocolate milk!


----------



## MonaRae

Sounds about right!  In no time you will be singing the praises of the Egg Cocktail.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Sho_iz_pretty said:


> Allright, drinking the shake now and it's not so bad not even the wheat germ oil, but this is what I did
> 
> 1egg
> 1 big TBL spoon of wheat germ oil
> 2 cups of soy milk
> AND I stole a TBL spoon of my kids Nesquik (2 is 60 cals so I estimate 30)
> 
> My concoction pales in comparison to most of you ladies, but as I hate dieting, I trying to keep it simple, plus it's some good chocolate milk!


Hey, Sho-iz-pretty, that's a great combo you have, you don't have to get creative - you can just stick to the basics, which is what you've done...you'll get fantastic results, and like Monarae said you'll be singing the praises of the cocktail right along with us.....


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty

thanx  

I dont mean to give a min by min report but that cocktail gave me the BG's (if you know what I mean) I'm here in CO, we have 5 DAYS of snow ahead starting today, went to the store to get supplies, and now I'm kicking myself cuz I should have stocked up on Soy milk!


----------



## complexsimplicity

so i've been doing tons of research and i think the key truly is protein. i've been looking at old protein challenge threads and these ladies are experiencing amazing growth. some even got up to 1.5" a month. here's a link to a calculator to tell you how much protein you should be ingesting daily: http://www.healthcalculators.org/calculators/protein.asp
the ladies in the protein challenge were shooting for at least 100 g daily. i calculated how many grams are in this particular drink for this thread and it's only 16.5. the other day i added liquid amino acids and have been able to get the drink up to 38.5 g. I'm going to be shooting for 100g as well. i'm going to the store today to buy some protein bars, tuna (42.5g per can!!), and maybe some other type of protein drink. hth some!!!

ETA: I've also been trying to consume up to 75oz of water a day


----------



## PuffyBrown

guess what?

Tomorrow is the last day of STATISTICS CLASS!
wHOO HOO!
Right now strong 86 with this weeks assignments should bump up to a 90 -92  yup yup


----------



## Reinventing21

Hi ladies!  I have been following this thread for awhile now & I am joining.  Started yesterday actually.  I am usually the queen of weird drinks & a LONG time ago I had done the raw egg thing, but forgot ALL about it, & when I was thought about it that was the last time my hair seemed to be growing lush,long & thick with EASE, not fighting so hard for it.

I am doing the original recipe BUT with two changes.  One, I am using goat milk.  Why?  I am allergic to soy.  Love almond milk, but they only come in those tiny cartons & I can't afford that right now.  Plus recently on an Oprah show with Doc Oz, they were investigating blue zones (areas where the populations have tons of centenarians), & in one zone they only drink goat milk.  I've been reading about the benefits of goat milk.

And second, I am downing the drink with an l-lysine capsule.

I think I have finally found 'the' products, the method, and now I am adding back the nutricion.  This year should finally be my year.  Long hair here I come! LOL  Btw I will one day post progress pics in 2009.


----------



## thatscuteright

I just discovered this thread and I had my first shake today. I tried to order the book but the lowest that I could find was $6.49 _ before_ shipping. So after shipping it will probably be about $10-11  so I didn't order it and want to find it cheaper.

I don't have any wheat germ or oil, which I hope to get this week. For my shake I added the following:

1 banana
a couple frozen peaches
1 egg
Vanilla soy milk

It was delicious.  I hope to make it more nutritious with the wheat germ and oil.

Thank you so much Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll for starting this thread.


----------



## guyanesesista

Hey I'm thinking of a mix and I've come up with:

4 opened acidophilous capsules 
flaxseeds(don't know how much yet)
pineapple juice or OJ
2 scoops soy protein powder(50g protein). 

Wonder how that tastes? Wanna make it more nutritious. I was gonna do flaxseed oil but I drink my vitamins with my shake and I don't want to throw up again. What do you ladies think?


----------



## guyanesesista

Would it be too much to eat a can of tuna a day? Would mercury be an issue?
I think I wanna hit that 100g of protein that Complexsimplicity was talking about. I did close to that b4 and it worked great. I really wasn't able to do it again the last 2 weeks of my challenge. I was so all over the place. I think it's cuz I had a strict diet back then. I'll put one together and post it later.


----------



## Prose Princess

Hmmm sounds like I need to get some whey protein. Would the added proteun cause weight gain though? 1.5" of hair growth a month sounds fantastic but I don't want the drink to start weighing me down.


----------



## yodie

I always feel heavier when I consistently drink protein shakes. Not worth it to me.

Had my shake again today. Yay!!!


----------



## MonaRae

guyanesesista said:


> Would it be too much to eat a can of tuna a day? Would mercury be an issue?
> I think I wanna hit that 100g of protein that Complexsimplicity was talking about. I did close to that b4 and it worked great. I really wasn't able to do it again the last 2 weeks of my challenge. I was so all over the place. I think it's cuz I had a strict diet back then. I'll put one together and post it later.


 
Adding cilantro will draw out the mercury.  I will join you are well.  I'll be back with a menu!


----------



## guyanesesista

Prose Princess said:


> Hmmm sounds like I need to get some whey protein. Would the added proteun cause weight gain though? 1.5" of hair growth a month sounds fantastic but I don't want the drink to start weighing me down.


 
Yes whey will cause weight gain especially if you're not working it off.


----------



## guyanesesista

MonaRae said:


> Adding cilantro will draw out the mercury. I will join you are well. I'll be back with a menu!


 
Oooo goody MonaRae. Thanks for joining me. Having a partner will be great. We can support each other.


----------



## guyanesesista

If anybody else is interested in upping protein consumption you should check this list:

HIGH PROTEIN FOODS
Shortcut: An ounce of meat or fish has approximately 7 grams of protein. 
Beef
Hamburger patty, 4 oz – 28 grams protein 
Steak, 6 oz – 42 grams 
Most cuts of beef – 7 grams of protein per ounce
Chicken
Chicken breast, 3.5 oz - 30 grams protein 
Chicken thigh – 10 grams (for average size) 
Drumstick – 11 grams 
Wing – 6 grams 
Chicken meat, cooked, 4 oz – 35 grams 
Fish
Most fish fillets or steaks are about 22 grams of protein for 3 ½ oz (100 grams) of cooked fish, or 6 grams per ounce 
Tuna, 6 oz can - 40 grams of protein
Pork
Pork chop, average - 22 grams protein 
Pork loin or tenderloin, 4 oz – 29 grams 
Ham, 3 oz serving – 19 grams 
Ground pork, 1 oz raw – 5 grams; 3 oz cooked – 22 grams 
Bacon, 1 slice – 3 grams 
Canadian-style bacon (back bacon), slice – 5 – 6 grams
Eggs and Dairy
Egg, large - 6 grams protein 
Milk, 1 cup - 8 grams 
Cottage cheese, ½ cup - 15 grams 
Yogurt, 1 cup – usually 8-12 grams, check label 
Soft cheeses (Mozzarella, Brie, Camembert) – 6 grams per oz 
Medium cheeses (Cheddar, Swiss) – 7 or 8 grams per oz 
Hard cheeses (Parmesan) – 10 grams per oz
Beans (including soy)
Tofu, ½ cup 20 grams protein 
Tofu, 1 oz, 2.3 grams 
Soy milk, 1 cup - 6 -10 grams 
Most beans (black, pinto, lentils, etc) about 7-10 grams protein per half cup of cooked beans 
Soy beans, ½ cup cooked – 14 grams protein 
Split peas, ½ cup cooked – 8 grams
Nuts and Seeds
Peanut butter, 2 Tablespoons - 8 grams protein 
Almonds, ¼ cup – 8 grams 
Peanuts, ¼ cup – 9 grams 
Cashews, ¼ cup – 5 grams 
Pecans, ¼ cup – 2.5 grams 
Sunflower seeds, ¼ cup – 6 grams 
Pumpkin seeds, ¼ cup – 19 grams 
Flax seeds – ¼ cup – 8 grams

http://longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=311551


----------



## luckiestdestiny

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Okay, wheat, that helps, definitely....so, if i did this, in addition to the drinks, i would surely reach my goals ahead of schedule...
> Now, where's my motivation, determination and willpower???? Where did i put those guys??? LOL! Something's gotta give...
> 
> Lavendar, Monarae, I'm cheering you guys on! Please keep me/us updated on your progress... I need all the motivation i can get....


 
If you guys have the motivation to drink raw eggs, I know you can find it for the rest!  I lost over a hundred pounds on a somewhat restrictive carb diet.  I pretty much cut out wheat. The good thing is that you can still east other things.  It's if you had to cut out bread and everything that would suck. Now they have other breads that are wheat free (use rice and potato starch instead, check wholefoods), and they taste just the same (you need to try different brands though as some do suck).  So you won't miss the bread. In addition, no white potatoes, but I'm fine with cooking a sweet potato and putting some butter on it in place.  You can take soy flour and make fried chicken. Now I'm not joking about this, soy flour replacement on other things is b.S but if you fry chicken in it, it tastes just the same. I did it when I visited my parents and they didn't notice a difference until I told them after the meal (at which point my dad pretended to gag and all of a sudden conveniently noticed a difference, after first saying how good it waserplexed).  You just make the chicken like normal. Also if you fry fish you can use cornmeal, etc.  Right now I am 80 percent veggies, with mostly fish and eggs as my other meals (as it's so much healthier for me), but before that, I was successfully doing the carb (or bad carb) restriction just fine and losing weight. Hope that helps someone!


----------



## MonaRae

I tried this a couple of years ago so I have a bit of stached info.

Breakfast
Egg Cocktail - 6g

Lunches and Dinners
Tuna Salad 5 oz (37.5 g), fruit – 37.5 g 
Chicken 8 oz (52 g) and Broccoli, fruit - 52 g 
Crab Salad 1.5 cups (24 g), fruit - 24 g 

Protein Shake
· Powder (14 gm), Soy Milk (6) - 20 g

Found this in an old thread
High Protein Food Listing


----------



## complexsimplicity

I think the protein could weigh you down and make your weight go up if you're not working it off. Being that I'm in the Air Force it's part of the job requirement to work out. lol. I also like to work out on my own time as well. I think it would be a good idea to work out though ladies because most of us know that some type of exercise increases the circulation in our bodies, hence making our hair grow faster. We could all have hot hair and hot bodies!!!


----------



## MonaRae

Took me a bit of time tracking this one down but I found it! 



PrincessDiva said:


> I just posted this on the cooking forum but I know many of us are increasing our protein intake for healthy hair growth so I`ll post it here as well. This is quick, easy, tasty & full of protein and omegas....
> 
> 
> 
> Protein Powerhouse Pasta
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 15oz. can Salmon (drained,flaked) 85 grams Protein
> 1 can Tuna ( drained,flaked) 32.5 grams Protein
> 8 oz. Barrilla Plus Multigrain Elbows 40 grams Protein
> 1/4 cup Mayonnaise ( or to desired consistency)
> 4 Eggland`s Best Eggs (boiled,chopped) 25.2 grams Protein
> fresh chives , 2-3 green onions (a few sprigs of each chopped)
> fresh dill (a few sprigs finely chopped)
> 2 tablespoons of DRY Hidden Valley Ranch Dressing (sometimes I substitute lemon pepper)
> 1/4 cup roasted sunflower nuts 8.5 grams Protein
> 
> 
> Instructions
> 
> In a large bowl mix : Drained ,cooked pasta; drained , flaked salmon; drained ,flaked tuna & boiled chopped eggs & sunflower nuts...In another small bowl gently mix : 1/4 cup mayonnaise ;chives ;dill and 2 tablespoons of Dry Hidden Valley Ranch Dressing.
> 
> gently fold Mayonnaise mixture with Salmon mixture. Blend well . Refrigerate (overnight is best) Enjoy..this usually makes 4-5 good size servings .
> 
> approx. 48 grams of Protein PER serving!!!
> 
> PLEASE ADD ANY OF YOUR GREAT, HIGH PROTEIN RECIPES TO THIS THREAD AS WELL



HTH!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

First of all, welcome, welcome, welcome to all out new egglettes!  You all are in for a major treat, no that's an understatement, a life-altering experience in terms of health benefits...as you can see, we support one another and cheer each other on...

there are so many knowledgeable ladies who post here, so everyday there's a wealth of info to share and learn...

we started off growing waistlength hair and now we're whittling our waists away ~  you can't beat that!  

So as I drink my Cocktail, I say "cheers" to all of you, i thank you in advance for helping me reach my goal of hawt body and hawt hair...life is sweet!


----------



## yodie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> First of all, welcome, welcome, welcome to all out new egglettes! You all are in for a major treat, no that's an understatement, a life-altering experience in terms of health benefits...as you can see, we support one another and cheer each other on...
> 
> there are so many knowledgeable ladies who post here, so everyday there's a wealth of info to share and learn...
> 
> we started off growing waistlength hair and now we're whittling our waists away ~ you can't beat that!
> 
> So as I drink my Cocktail, I say "cheers" to all of you, i thank you in advance for helping me reach my goal of hawt body and hawt hair...life is sweet!


 
My waist isn't whittling away.  Am I missing something? Share Bronze!!


----------



## Prose Princess

complexsimplicity said:


> I think the protein could weigh you down and make your weight go up if you're not working it off. Being that I'm in the Air Force it's part of the job requirement to work out. lol. I also like to work out on my own time as well. I think it would be a good idea to work out though ladies because most of us know that some type of exercise increases the circulation in our bodies, hence making our hair grow faster. We could all have hot hair and hot bodies!!!



I am trying to get into the habit of working out during my winter break, it's just that I don't want to add protein powder to my drink, and then end up not losing weight from working out as a result.  I don't expect to gain, but I do want to lose, so I may try to incorporate more protein into my diet instead.


----------



## guyanesesista

Just had my shake of 8oz, 2tbl spoon, and 1 scoop soy protein powder.


----------



## Duchesse

Hey ladies! Just passing through. I made my sister an egg cocktail this weekend (I didn't warn her about the gas though..my bad). She didn't really enjoy the taste, but I'm trying to convince her of it's benefits. I should have added chocolate whey powder to make it tastier.

I'm going to try to severely limit my sugar intake and continue to further increase my protein as well.

I love this thread, can we keep it going forever? lol


----------



## complexsimplicity

this is my revamped shake:
1 cup vanilla soy milk
2 tbsp wheat germ
1 tbsp wheat germ oil
1/2 banana
1 raw organic egg
3/4 tsp msm
4 tbsp amino acids
total grams of protein=38.5
right now i'm munching on my protein bar that equals 20g of protein.
so far that 58.5g for the day already. yay!! I think I'll have some tuna or salmon for lunch today. increasing my protein has been easier than I thought...

ETA: My skin is glowing but I don't know whether I can chalk it up to the shake or the new Alpha Hydrox products I bought. I guess I'll just keep up w/ both.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Duchesse said:


> Hey ladies! Just passing through. I made my sister an egg cocktail this weekend (I didn't warn her about the gas though..my bad). She didn't really enjoy the taste, but I'm trying to convince her of it's benefits. I should have added chocolate whey powder to make it tastier.
> 
> I'm going to try to severely limit my sugar intake and continue to further increase my protein as well.
> 
> I love this thread, can we keep it going forever? lol


we'll try, duchesse~



yodie said:


> My waist isn't whittling away. Am I missing something? Share Bronze!!


 
well, i'm knockin off the pounds i gained by adding whey to my cocktail, i am being optimistic that after going back to the original cocktail, my waist will diminish...a few posters have lost some lbs, and i'm gonna add a shake for lunch...i am certain if i can make this a lifestyle, i'll attain my goals...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

still going strong, wanna buy a fridge for my classroom so that i can keep some soymilk, oj and protein powders on hand...i'm really thinking of adding a "green food" shake for lunch...just need to find the right ingredients or the right powder...i'm excited..

i wish i had gone grocery shopping, i really wanted to pick up my salad ingredients...oh well, maybe i'll aim for new year's


----------



## Puddles

complexsimplicity said:


> ETA: My skin is glowing but I don't know whether I can chalk it up to the shake or the new *Alpha Hydrox products* I bought. I guess I'll just keep up w/ both.


 
Love that stuff. I use the 10% AHA Oil-Free serum. Makes my face so smooth and yummy.


----------



## complexsimplicity

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> still going strong, wanna buy a fridge for my classroom so that i can keep some soymilk, oj and protein powders on hand...*i'm really thinking of adding a "green food" shake for lunch*...just need to find the right ingredients or the right powder...i'm excited..
> 
> i wish i had gone grocery shopping, i really wanted to pick up my salad ingredients...oh well, maybe i'll aim for new year's


 
i was thinking the same thing. my regular egg cocktail in the morning and maybe some type of spinach shake for lunch. I remember monarae saying smthg a/b it earlier. how she is joining a certain challenge w/ pinkskates. HEY MONARAE!!! WHERE ARE YOU? LOL. CAN YOU POSSIBLY POST THE LINK TO THAT CHALLENGE??? TIA


----------



## PuffyBrown

I switch my wheatgerm brand and I like it better.
I was using the Fearns, now Bob's Red Mill. It is lighter and finer than the
Fearns. It actually provided more thickening for the shake. It took less time for the wheatgerm to fall to the bottom of the glass as well.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> I switch my wheatgerm brand and I like it better.
> I was using the Fearns, now Bob's Red Mill. It is lighter and finer than the
> Fearns. It actually provided more thickening for the shake. It took less time for the wheatgerm to fall to the bottom of the glass as well.


 I use it too, it's great!  It has a better taste than other raw wheat germs, too.  I must agree...i bought it online, now if only i can find it in stores...no worry, i bought 3 bags...pj-ism, for life!


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty

Had my shake today! I gotta find some raw wheat germ too, I want to add some other things, probably have to down some Vits with the shake,


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Sho_iz_pretty said:


> Had my shake today! I gotta find some raw wheat germ too, I want to add some other things, probably have to down some Vits with the shake,


 How'd you feel?  Was it what you expected?  Wait about a week and you'll feel awesome.


----------



## MonaRae

complexsimplicity said:


> i was thinking the same thing. my regular egg cocktail in the morning and maybe some type of spinach shake for lunch. I remember monarae saying smthg a/b it earlier. how she is joining a certain challenge w/ pinkskates. HEY MONARAE!!! WHERE ARE YOU? LOL. CAN YOU POSSIBLY POST THE LINK TO THAT CHALLENGE??? TIA


 
Here you go!  Pinkskates Fitness Challenge.  I am more focus on the food and I try to exercise when I feel up to up.


----------



## yodie

Had my yummy shake for breakfast and guess what I'm having for dinner? 

Can't guess? 

MY SHAKE!!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I use it too, it's great! It has a better taste than other raw wheat germs, too. I must agree...i bought it online, now if only i can find it in stores...no worry, i bought 3 bags...pj-ism, for life!


 

Don't worry...I got two. For $2.50 wasn't actually breaking the bank.


----------



## yodie

YUM!

I made my shake with:

3 ice cubes
1 frozen banana
Vanilla or Original Rice Milk
2 tbs raw wheat germ
1 tbs lecithin
1 egg

Taste like a banana shake and oh, so yummy. 
I had two shakes today and some raw carrots for lunch.


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> How'd you feel?  Was it what you expected?  Wait about a week and you'll feel awesome.



Actually with that tablespoon of nesquick, the shake is delicous! I want to drink more for lunch and even snack, but I need to get some more vanilla soy before this snow storm hits CO.
oh and I got some frozen strawberries too!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Are any of you ladies getting in on that Pibbs deal?
I'm taking the plunge.


----------



## MonaRae

I am!  I let the last 2 deal pass me by.


----------



## MonaRae

OK, this AM I made my shake pour it into my mug and headed out the door.  ½ mile down the road I realize I didn't add the egg so I turned around pour half of my shake back into the blender added my egg and blended it!

There are very few things that are important enuf for me to turn around after I left for work and the egg is now one of them! 

Also, I ran out of soy milk and replaced it with got some Almond milk.  I think I may stick with it b/c 1 cup is only 60 calories were the soy was 100 per cup.


----------



## PuffyBrown

lol
It seems like I have an episode at least once a week. The favorite one seems to be leaving the drink on the counter and going out the door. Then reaching for it and it's not there.



MonaRae said:


> OK, this AM I made my shake pour it into my mug and headed out the door. ½ mile down the road I realize I didn't add the egg so I turned around pour half of my shake back into the blender added my egg and blended it!
> 
> There are very few things that are important enuf for me to turn around after I left for work and the egg is now one of them!
> 
> Also, I ran out of soy milk and replaced it with got some Almond milk. I think I may stick with it b/c 1 cup is only 60 calories were the soy was 100 per cup.


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty

Had my shake today! today I just double up on everything,

2 eggs
2 tbls of wheat germ oil
2 tbls of Nesquik
4 cups of vanilla soy
and 4 frozen strawberries

both of my girls asked me for some and they liked it, I think I'm gonna have my oldest drink some, she has dry scalp problems.


----------



## PuffyBrown

U so greedy...




Sho_iz_pretty said:


> Had my shake today! today I just double up on everything,
> 
> 2 eggs
> 2 tbls of wheat germ oil
> 2 tbls of Nesquik
> 4 cups of vanilla soy
> and 4 frozen strawberries
> 
> both of my girls asked me for some and they liked it, I think I'm gonna have my oldest drink some, she has dry scalp problems.


----------



## MonaRae

Sho_iz_pretty your recipe sounds delicious!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> Are any of you ladies getting in on that Pibbs deal?
> I'm taking the plunge.


 How much is the Pibbs?  I'd like one, but don't really need one, right now.


----------



## complexsimplicity

I think I might double up on eggs as well...that sounds like a good idea. I don't think it would hurt


----------



## PuffyBrown

Im doing two as well. I think it makes the drink taste better.



complexsimplicity said:


> I think I might double up on eggs as well...that sounds like a good idea. I don't think it would hurt


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> How much is the Pibbs? I'd like one, but don't really need one, right now.


 
Prices: PIBB-514 KWIK DRYER : $ 239.24
PIBB-512 EZ DRYER: $ 174.74

More details http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=315711

I don't have a hood dryer at all. I have a soft bonnet (Conair) and it sucks. Works good for my DC's but that is about it.

Im gonna break down and go for the 514...(i think)


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty

PuffyBrown said:


> U so greedy...



lol, this shake gives me alot of energy! Im a stay at home mom, and I always have piles of clean laundry to put away, among alot of other things, and I'm doing it all today! between posts of course . .


----------



## PuffyBrown

Sho_iz_pretty said:


> lol, this shake gives me alot of energy! *Im a stay at home mom*, and I always have piles of clean laundry to put away, among alot of other things, and I'm doing it all today! between posts of course . .


 
That is such a beautiful thing...off to work I go...


----------



## Carrie A

Howz ya'llz hair doin' with this?


----------



## ladyofvirtue

^^^^

It's growing like grass and softer than cotton.


----------



## PuffyBrown

doings are good...very good.


----------



## KPH

I have just been doing the raw egg maybe 4 times a week and yes, it has made a wonderful difference in my growth (lenghtwise).  I am on a hopeful transition and I have miminal shed/breakage and it is much thicker.   Oh, I'm using HAIRVEDA products too.


----------



## d-rock

Irresistible said:


> A long time ago raw eggs were cool , today we know about salmonella poisoning.  The eggs are primarily for protein,  you could eat them other ways or get extra protein other ways. The wheat Germ is high in B complex Vitamins, thats what its known most for.  you could take a good B complex supplement as well
> 
> Be careful mama , dont want you sick for trying something that could harm you
> 
> funny you said 7 times, you know I lost half my hair when I was sick, and I swear it grew back SO fast and thicker than ever,  I believe it was God and I never even thought about the 7 times thing  God is good!
> 
> I hear on learning appreciation, he has a way of opening the hearts and eyes of his children
> 
> anyway, be careful with this , with the raw eggs and all



Raw eggs are actually found in quite a number of foods you eat everyday and probably aren't even aware. Cake icing for one. No more dangerous than the e-coli tainted produce circulating our food system or the bacteria laden fish used for sushi.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Sho_iz_pretty said:


> lol, this shake gives me alot of energy! Im a stay at home mom, and I always have piles of clean laundry to put away, among alot of other things, and I'm doing it all today! between posts of course . .


 


PuffyBrown said:


> That is such a beautiful thing...off to work I go...


Stay at Home Moms Represent!  Mocha Mom over here~7 years strong and my hubby is trying to reel me back in....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey ladies, hope  y'all had an ab fab day!  G'nite & God Bless~


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty

had my shake, well something like it anyway, had to mix in 2% with my vanilla soy, most of it was soy though, but only one egg today and 1 tbls of germ oil, when I get more soy, I will still double up. oh and about 6 frozen strawberries and a tbles of Nesquik this morning also


----------



## guyanesesista

In light of my brokeness I've gone down to one scoop of soy protein powder.


----------



## tarheelgurl

I wanted to try this but I am afraid of what will happen to my cholesterol levels if I eat a raw egg every day. As it is now, I only use egg beaters when I need an egg or want srambled eggs. 

Off to do some research......


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

i had a checkup and it was great ~ everything - all tests - read normally....WooHoo!


----------



## yodie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> i had a checkup and it was great ~ everything - all tests - read normally....WooHoo!


 
Congrats Bronze!!


----------



## guyanesesista

^^Great to hear Bronze.


----------



## Prose Princess

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> i had a checkup and it was great ~ everything - all tests - read normally....WooHoo!



Yaaaayyyy health!! 

I'm getting better circulation already.  This shake+working out=feeling great and not being cold all the time!


----------



## yodie

Just brought some spinach to add to my shake. I've been wanting to drink a green shake/smoothie.  I'll see how it tastes.


----------



## MonaRae

Great new Br*nzeb!


----------



## MonaRae

Ladies I just have to report that this green Egg Smoothie is the joint (_yes, I'm a child of the 70's_)!  My old shake filled me up but I was still able to eat as neva before.  

But this green Egg Cocktail!  I eat half of everything.  This AM I has a chocolate muffin and could only eat half and did not feel bad about throwing the rest away.  If figure throw it away or work it off!  For lunch I had a 6 inch turkey sub from Subway's and ate half of it and 3 hours later ate the other half.  That was 2.5 hours ago and I am still full!

I now see why Lavender lost 19 pound!


----------



## complexsimplicity

I had my regular shake this morning-44.5g of protein, protein bar-20g, whey powder shake-31g, & then some holiday brunch w/ my squadron. Not sure how many grams of protein but a good amount. I had some chicken & ham. From what I can count I had 95g plus the chicken & ham. So I know I reached my goal of 100g. I worked out yesterday & I really think this protein is giving me energy. I ran 2.5 miles on the treadmill w/ ease


----------



## yodie

MonaRae said:


> Ladies I just have to report that this green Egg Smoothie is the joint (_yes, I'm a child of the 70's_)! My old shake filled me up but I was still able to eat as neva before.
> 
> But this green Egg Cocktail! I eat half of everything. This AM I has a chocolate muffin and could only eat half and did not feel bad about throwing the rest away. If figure throw it away or work it off! For lunch I had a 6 inch turkey sub from Subway's and ate half of it and 3 hours later ate the other half. That was 2.5 hours ago and I am still full!
> 
> I now see why Lavender lost 19 pound!


 
How do you make your green egg cocktail?


----------



## MonaRae

2 Handful of organic raw spinach
1 Organic veggie feed raw egg
8 oz Almond Milk
8 oz Orange Juice (_will switch to Pineapple juice later this week_)
2 oz Carrot Juice (_altho I left this out today to see if I would get the same effect and I did_)
Vitamin cocktail
1/2 tsp Bee Pollen

And it keep me full all day long.  I did get a bit hungry between meals but it was time for my next meal.


----------



## yodie

MonaRae said:


> 2 Handful of organic raw spinach
> 1 Organic veggie feed raw egg
> 8 oz Almond Milk
> 8 oz Orange Juice (_will switch to Pineapple juice later this week_)
> 2 oz Carrot Juice (_altho I left this out today to see if I would get the same effect and I did_)
> Vitamin cocktail
> 1/2 tsp Bee Pollen
> 
> And it keep me full all day long. I did get a bit hungry between meals but it was time for my next meal.


 
Thanks.  On a whim I purchased spinach and almond milk today.  I'll throw these in my shake and try it out tomorrow.  It would be GREAT to consume tons of spinach without having to chew it all.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I must report, ladies, my hair is getting so much healthier...

the thickness is coming back, it doesn't look *sick*~ (That's what unhealthy hair looks like to me, it makes the wearer look *sick*, too, like something's not quite right...)

anyhoo, I am sooo happy. My stylist even mentioned that my roots looked really good and full, she thinks my hair is doing fine...yay!....i cut 2 inches off of my ends -bsl gone again-, it still has a way to go, but I'm so thankful for my progress...

keep it up you ladies, you'll see and feel the difference..

i've only been at this since, what, October?~

i was flatironed today. and of course, i'm transitioning...

~!!!The Waistlength Hair Cocktail RuLeS!!!~


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I want my greenfood shake, too....those sound awesome...that's okay, i'll be ready for next week.....y'all aren't leaving me behind, nooooo way~


----------



## weaveologist

I have been drinking the cocktail religiously for about a week and a half. Finally I am starting not be as hungry during the day. After my cocktail yesterday I only ate chicken and rice soup and tuna. This is great because I am trying to diet.... I added more fruit to my smoothie this morning and it was awesome. I want to add another egg for some reason. I don't know why.

Ladies, a word to the wise. I got cocky and added grapefruit to my smoothie.  It was not tasty at all!

*As anyone added yogurt?*


----------



## weaveologist

yodie said:


> YUM!
> 
> I made my shake with:
> 
> 3 ice cubes
> 1 frozen banana
> Vanilla or Original Rice Milk
> 2 tbs raw wheat germ
> 1 tbs lecithin
> 1 egg
> 
> Taste like a banana shake and oh, so yummy.
> I had two shakes today and some raw carrots for lunch.


 
I love PotBelly's Apple/Banana Smoothies. I think I am going to try that with my shake this weekend.


----------



## weaveologist

complexsimplicity said:


> I think I might double up on eggs as well...that sounds like a good idea. I don't think it would hurt


 
Glad I'm not the only one wanting to double up on the eggs.


----------



## ladyofvirtue

I use 2 organic eggs.  

Someone earlier gave advice to clean the outer shell with vinegar.  This would remove any salmonella bacteria. I use Bragg's acv to do this.  

Poster said that you could also place the egg in hot water for 10 seconds.


----------



## complexsimplicity

I've been adding 2 organic eggs for the past 2 days. I think it makes my drink taste somewhat better or maybe I'm just getting used to the taste. I remember the first time I drank it. I almost couldn't finish. Now I just take it to the head and don't stop until it's all done. I've been taking this shake now for a/b two weeks. I definitely think it's growing my hair faster. My hair grows uberly slow, like 1/4" a month. So to my surprise I'm going to be 10 weeks post tomorrow and I already have 3/4" of new growth. I wasn't expecting that for another 2 weeks. Yay!!!


----------



## MonaRae

weaveologist said:


> I have been drinking the cocktail religiously for about a week and a half. Finally I am starting not be as hungry during the day. After my cocktail yesterday I only ate chicken and rice soup and tuna. This is great because I am trying to diet.... I added more fruit to my smoothie this morning and it was awesome. I want to add another egg for some reason. I don't know why.
> 
> Ladies, a word to the wise. I got cocky and added grapefruit to my smoothie.  It was not tasty at all!
> 
> *As anyone added yogurt?*


 
I'm glad you didn't like it b/c in Dale Alexander's book he specifically
said not to use grapefruit juice.  Come to think of it I believe he said no citric juice.  Glad I use the last of my orange juice this morning.  Starting 2morrow I will replace it with pineapple juice.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> I'm glad you didn't like it b/c in Dale Alexander's book he specifically
> said not to use grapefruit juice. Come to think of it I believe he said no citric juice. Glad I use the last of my orange juice this morning. Starting 2morrow I will replace it with pineapple juice.


 
Oh wow, I'm glad i didn't go there, the oj sounds delish....
My shake is fine, i'm taking it straight, no chaser...as in original recipe sans fruit....I'm hardcore, y'all


----------



## weaveologist

I've yet to add anything different from the recipe than fruit as well.


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty

Did NOT have my shake today, woke up this morn and NO POWER

basically I just got home, we had yet another power outage, (6-7 in the past 2 months) so I could not make my shake today, kids have been getting over a cold, so I had to waiht until my husbands lunch to get the car and take them somewhere warm,

oh yea and get this, I ate Mikey D's today, its just been a really hectic day and I need to get more soy milk anyway, but I will be back in the morn and if I'm not then you know that these people who run an air force BASE cant get it together,
sorry about the rant


----------



## Prose Princess

Sho_iz_pretty said:


> Did NOT have my shake today, woke up this morn and NO POWER
> 
> basically I just got home, we had yet another power outage, (6-7 in the past 2 months) so I could not make my shake today, kids have been getting over a cold, so I had to waiht until my husbands lunch to get the car and take them somewhere warm,
> 
> oh yea and get this, I ate Mikey D's today, its just been a really hectic day and I need to get more soy milk anyway, but I will be back in the morn and if I'm not then you know that these people who run an air force BASE cant get it together,
> sorry about the rant



I'm sorry to hear about your power situation.  I know how awful and frustrating that is.  Our whole city lost power back in September, like 300,000 people without power, nowhere to buy gas, it was awful.  I personally was without power for two full weeks, and I honestly wanted to kill somebody (not really, but just to give a frame of reference for how much it sucks).  I hope you get your power back soon!!


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty

thanks for the support princess! got power back today! but they really need to get it together, anyway I'm holding off until my dd goes to preschool, and my DH is dropped off at work to go to the store and get some more ingredients 
 oh, and I have been using egglands best Cage Free eggs!
AND today is my Amelia's B-day, she is three today, my younger one in my avatar pic


----------



## yodie

I've been wanting a green smoothie for some time now.

Thanks to Mona Rae's post, I added spinach to my shake and used almond milk. It was pretty and greenn, but the taste.... It tasted even better than it did originally.

So now my shake consists of:
Organic egg
2 tbs raw wheat germ
1 tbs lecithin
8 oz or so of almond milk
1 frozen banana
3 ice cubes 
Handful of spinach

I don't know what this mixture is doing for my hair, but it keeps my pretty full, eliminates me eating all kinds of junk for breakfast, gives my skin a beautiful glow and now I'm getting in the greens that my body needs.

I feel like I found a healthy, yet enjoyable, decret for life.


----------



## complexsimplicity

I might have to go buy some of that green food/ superfood bc I know I'm definitely not getting enough vegetables. As a matter of fact I need to go to the chow hall and get a salad for lunch today. I ate a salmon steak for lunch yday. Pretty good and it's got 24g of protein too.


----------



## PuffyBrown

oh yall...
Imma jump on the green wagon too!


----------



## MonaRae

PuffyBrown your hair is looking good!


----------



## yodie

Green is definitely where its at! Now I can get the benefits of a salad on a consistent basis without having to eat it. 

Going out of town for 8 days. Would you ladies continue the shake or skip it until you got back home?

Thanks ladies.


----------



## PuffyBrown

MonaRae said:


> PuffyBrown your hair is looking good!


 
 Thanks Mona! I can finally see results!



yodie said:


> Green is definitely where its at! Now I can get the benefits of a salad on a consistent basis without having to eat it.
> 
> Going out of town for 8 days. Would you ladies continue the shake or skip it until you got back home?
> 
> Thanks ladies.


 

Green is in. 
How inconvenient is it going to be. I have one of those
hand blenders that I can take around. Not sure if you have one of those. You can put the ingredients in a small cooler if you have one. Other than that maybe you can drink a scaled down version just to make sure you get at least some of the ingredients in there. Have a good time on your trip BTW and be safe.


----------



## complexsimplicity

I'm going out of town as well on Sunday. I so badly want to keep taking my shake but I don't want to risk anything in my bag breaking or leaking bc I've seen how those bag handlers "handle" luggage. They don't give a crap. I'm also too cheap to buy the ingredients over again just for a week trip. But I'm sure one week couldn't hurt that bad. I'm definitely going to keep this up bc I can definitely tell the difference in my skin & hair.


----------



## yodie

I'd have to drive about 15 mins to WFoods, get the ingredients and get to drinking.

Guess I will make the effort. Shake fills me up and keeps me healthy.


----------



## Puddles

Well I've ran out of eggs a few days ago and haven't bought any since. When I went to the store the expiration date said 12/23. That was too soon. So I've been MIA from my shake. And I was just getting past the bad gas...so starting over does not excite me. Oh well....I will be back on it asap.

Anyway.........here's the Nutrition content of the "Incredible Edible Egg" 


*Nutrient Content of a Large Egg*
 
Source: USDA National Nutrient Database for Standard Reference

Eggs are an excellent source of choline and a good source of the highest quality protein and riboflavin. Many of the egg’s incredible nutrients are found in the egg yolk, including choline, folate, lutein, zeaxanthin and vitamin D. The yolk also includes healthy monosaturated and polyunsaturated fats and almost half of the high-quality protein found in eggs. 

One egg provides 6 grams of protein, or 12% of the Recommended Daily Value. Eggs provide the highest quality protein found in any food because they provide all of the essential amino acids our bodies need in a near-perfect pattern. While many people think the egg white has all the protein, the yolk actually provides nearly half of it.

 The high-quality protein in eggs helps you to feel full longer and stay energized, which contributes to maintaining a healthy weight. In fact, research* shows that eggs eaten at the start of the day can reduce daily calorie intake, prevent snacking between meals and keep you satisfied on those busy days when mealtime is delayed.


----------



## Prose Princess

Is this considered "green food"? 
http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=GU-1030


----------



## PuffyBrown

Prose Princess said:


> Is this considered "green food"?
> http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=GU-1030


 

I think so. Has anyone tried this. I've tried a few powdered versions and the taste wasn't that good.


----------



## weaveologist

I made an attempt at the Pot Belly's Apple/Bananna Smoothie this morning. May I say that it was OFF THE CHAIN! I used all original ingredients and simply added apple slices and a bananna. Mmmmmmmmmmmm whew! It was delicious! (Using my Katt Williams voice)


----------



## MonaRae

Prose Princess said:


> Is this considered "green food"?
> http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=GU-1030


 

Without a shadow of a doubt this is green.  The expensive kind too!


----------



## Prose Princess

MonaRae said:


> Without a shadow of a doubt this is green.  *The expensive kind too*!



Oh really?  Could you give me the names of some more affordable brands?  Do they sell the stuff at Kroger or Whole Foods?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

yodie said:


> Green is definitely where its at! Now I can get the benefits of a salad on a consistent basis without having to eat it.
> 
> Going out of town for 8 days. Would you ladies continue the shake or skip it until you got back home?
> 
> Thanks ladies.


 ~I'd keep at it, unless it's terribly inconvenient~ 


MonaRae said:


> PuffyBrown your hair is looking good!


 I second that, Puffy, you make me wanna try my mt again...i am thinking of buying the oct christmas gift set...


----------



## princess me

i know im late but RAW EGG??!?!?!?!??!


----------



## MonaRae

Prose Princess I doubt you will find it in Kroger's but Whole Foods should have other more affordable brands.  I can't think of any name brand.


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty

hey!  got me so mo' vanilla soy!
and some Rexall organic flaxseed oil, also more cage free eggs.

come morning my shake will look like this:

2 cage free eggs
2 tbls wheat germ oil
6 frozen strawberries
4 cups of Vanilla Soy
2 tbls flax seed oil
2 tbls of Nesquik

I might try to get the ingredients for the green shake and start doing those for lunch,
thank all of you guys soooo much for all this info, as soon as I saw that flax oil when I was not even looking for it, my Heart jumped!:trampolin


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Sho_iz_pretty said:


> hey! got me so mo' vanilla soy!
> and some Rexall organic flaxseed oil, also more cage free eggs.
> 
> come morning my shake will look like this:
> 
> 2 cage free eggs
> 2 tbls wheat germ oil
> 6 frozen strawberries
> 4 cups of Vanilla Soy
> 2 tbls flax seed oil
> 2 tbls of Nesquik
> 
> I might try to get the ingredients for the green shake and start doing those for lunch,
> thank all of you guys soooo much for all this info, as soon as I saw that flax oil when I was not even looking for it, my Heart jumped!:trampolin


 you are on your way, sho_iz_pretty, that mix sounds delish   enjoy!!!  i can't wait to start my green foods shake, either...i'm gonna be sooo supa fiiiiine~ ...


----------



## Amour

I have found organic eggs frm hens that av been vaccinated against salmonella, so after much hesistation i think im in.


----------



## PuffyBrown

KissKiss said:


> I have found organic eggs frm hens that av been vaccinated against salmonella, so after much hesistation i think im in.


 
That makes me nervous. Too much human interference. The samonella rate is low enough when you purchase from reputable buyers. If farmers are clean and do what they are suppose to do the risk is lower. When man tries to interfere with life's natural cycles is when stuff happens. You just be careful and keep us posted. Maybe I'll change my mind. That's just my first opinion.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Is anyone here texlaxed?  If you are, send me a pm and let me know your regimen and products...i'm weighing my options....tia~


----------



## Amour

Uh oh! I hope ur wrong lol.. Esp how expensive them damm eggs were! I wz puzzled hw they culd b considered organic. Any other thoughts on this?


----------



## PuffyBrown

KissKiss said:


> Uh oh! I hope ur wrong lol.. Esp how expensive them damm eggs were! I wz puzzled hw they culd b considered organic. Any other thoughts on this?


 
How much are they and where are you buying them?
I believe someone mentioned using Braggs ACV to pour over the eggs before cracking them. I will say that we have been doing this together for several months and so far, no reports of illness.


----------



## guyanesesista

Yes girl go wash your eggs with some vinegar to kill that salmonella. Those ARE NOT organic eggs in my opinion. Idl maybe you could try them see how you like them. Goodluck.


----------



## tallnomad

Hey Ladies--I'm still in.  I've been MIA for a bit.  Went away last weekend for two days, so I didn't do my smoothie, but since then, I've been on it daily.  

My skin is doing very well--nice glow and very smooth.  My hair is in individuals that I think I'm going to have to take out very soon.  Between the eggs and my inconsistent use of MT, my roots are really trying to start fighting.  At the roots, my hair is getting stuck together, so that definitely means there is a lot of growth.  Also, my hair feels very soft, moisturized and has a nice sheen.

I usually alternate between spinach and romaine in my smoothies, but this week, I've incorporated both as well as parsley.  I'd like to add another egg like some of you ladies are doing . . .


----------



## MonaRae

Oh that second egg will make it taste creamer!   I did it a couple of time but I would go thru my eggs too quickly so I stopped.  I may go back to this b/c of the extra protein.

This AM I did not have time for the greens so I did my drink the ole fashion way.  And then I got to thinking to stick with the ole way.  When I got home I made a simple green smoothie (_just spinach and Udo's Omega 3-6-9_) and it was simply and delish!  I like the idea of a smoothie later in the day so I will split up the drink.  Oh and BTW I had to force myself to eat today!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

The wheat germ oil made me very sick. I'll be off the challenge for awhile. If I start doing this again, I will omit it and go back to the old recipe I had.


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty

MonaRae said:


> Oh that second egg will make it taste creamer!   I did it a couple of time but I would go thru my eggs too quickly so I stopped.  I may go back to this b/c of the extra protein.




I feel you on the eggs girl! I had run out of soy, so when I went to the store today, I made sure I doubled up on the eggs, I'll probably make a variation for lunch and sub the nesquik, and strawberries for veggies and make that my green shakes for lunches and maybe some dinners, 

ooohh bronze, Love you for this one! my hair and skin do feel ALOT better, out here in this dry elavated colorado desert, my hair is very shiny and moisturized, and even the skin on my hands feels better!


----------



## MonaRae

Ladies *DO NOT *drink your green smoothie for *DINNER*!  I did that tonight!  Big MISTAKE!  Its 3:30 AM and I am wide open! I dranked the shake around 6:15 PM.  If you need energy try a Spinach Smoothie with water and a good fat (I used Udo's Omega 3-6-9).  I am so glad I don't have to work tomorrow!


----------



## guyanesesista

Hey mona you sleep yet? It's now 4:21am and I'm off the the Macy's last day sale. WOOOHOOOOO!!!! ***random? yes I know***


----------



## MonaRae

I'm up!  Are you going to the one in Parkchester?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> Oh that second egg will make it taste creamer!  I did it a couple of time but I would go thru my eggs too quickly so I stopped. me too, girl i had to conserve my supplies, i can only go shopping once a week, takes up too much time...I may go back to this b/c of the extra protein.
> 
> This AM I did not have time for the greens so I did my drink the ole fashion way. And then I got to thinking to stick with the ole way. me too....yeah, i thought splitting the drink would be better than combining it into the cocktail, i don't want to miss the full benefits of the original, and adding a second drink is just like, bammm!  you know what the results will be... can we say weight-LOSSSSSS!?!  When I got home I made a simple green smoothie (_just spinach and Udo's Omega 3-6-9_) and it was simply and delish! I like the idea of a smoothie later in the day so I will split up the drink. Oh and BTW I had to force myself to eat todayokay, what's with that??Dang, i must eat just tooo much...i can feel my appetite curbed a little, and much of my sweet tooth is gone, but force myself to eat?!?!?!  I've got to get there ~  that's what i'm praying for....!





NatrlChallenge said:


> The wheat germ oil made me very sick. I'll be off the challenge for awhile. If I start doing this again, I will omit it and go back to the old recipe I had.


 


tallnomad said:


> Hey Ladies--I'm still in. I've been MIA for a bit. Went away last weekend for two days, so I didn't do my smoothie, but since then, I've been on it daily.
> 
> My skin is doing very well--nice glow and very smooth. My hair is in individuals that I think I'm going to have to take out very soon. Between the eggs and my inconsistent use of MT, my roots are really trying to start fighting. At the roots, my hair is getting stuck together, so that definitely means there is a lot of growth. Also, my hair feels very soft, moisturized and has a nice sheen.you've been missed tallnomad, welcome back...i second that, i always got questions of what type of foundation i used, though i rarely used any, well that had stopped , i got a case of adult onset acne and it was causing massive breakouts - disgusting.  well, i'm getting the compliments and questions again, so i know how my skin is clearing and improving, my nude lipsticks are almost invisible on me now, my skin has changed soo much...
> 
> I usually alternate between spinach and romaine in my smoothies, but this week, I've incorporated both as well as parsley. I'd like to add another egg like some of you ladies are doing . . .


 


guyanesesista said:


> Yes girl go wash your eggs with some vinegar to kill that salmonella. Those ARE NOT organic eggs in my opinion. Idl maybe you could try them see how you like them. Goodluck.


i second gsista and puffy, just clean 'em with vinegar, you'll be okay, we are NOT sick and are NOT getting sick....don't waste good money...



Sho_iz_pretty said:


> I feel you on the eggs girl! I had run out of soy, so when I went to the store today, I made sure I doubled up on the eggs, I'll probably make a variation for lunch and sub the nesquik, and strawberries for veggies and make that my green shakes for lunches and maybe some dinners,
> 
> ooohh bronze, Love you love ya right back!  for this one! my hair and skin do feel ALOT better, mine too!! out here in this dry elavated colorado desert, my hair is very shiny and moisturized, and even the skin on my hands feels better!


yep, the hubby is feeling my super smooth skin, yes he is.....literally....tmi?



MonaRae said:


> Ladies *DO NOT *drink your green smoothie for *DINNER*! I did that tonight! Big MISTAKE! Its 3:30 AM and I am wide open! I dranked the shake around 6:15 PM. If you need energy try a Spinach Smoothie with water and a good fat (I used Udo's Omega 3-6-9). I am so glad I don't have to work tomorrow!


  No sleep, MonaRae?  That's good to know, i will definitely have to drink this at lunch time...
I looked at the time of your post and I was like, Mona can not sleep, she is up posting at 3 am!  It was the green smoothie that gotcha....i'm really excited to know this, at about 6pm, my energy begins to wane, so if i take it at noon, i should be good to go...



guyanesesista said:


> Hey mona you sleep yet? It's now 4:21am and I'm off the the Macy's last day sale. WOOOHOOOOO!!!! ***random? yes I know***


don't go there with shopping, true shopaholic over here >>>>is there a good sale?



MonaRae said:


> I'm up! Are you going to the one in Parkchester?


i can feel the excitement brewing....shop til you drop ladies~


----------



## tallnomad

Thanks Bronze for the skin encouragement.

yeah, i have lots of energy.  it's 536am here.  i'm a night owl anyways.  i fell asleep in my chaise around 11 and then woke up at around 3am wide awake.  i'm craving my smoothie now,  but too lazy to go make it.  my blender is too loud and i don't want to wake up my upstairs neighbors at this time.  just a few more hours.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Loud blenders.  I swear I feel my next door neighbors...the house next door, can hear my blender at 5am...i feel sooo self-conscious.  Are there any quiet blenders, (red, preferably ---what? to match my french country decor...) that do not cost over $100 bucks? tia, tia


----------



## peppers01

Hey ladies! Today is day two of the egg shake for me and I am so motivated by all you ladies and your success. Yesterday, during my lunch break, I went to the Vitamin Shoppe and got my ingredients. My shake consists of:

-about a cup ofwhole milk
-1 egg
-1 tbl spn of lecithin
-1 scoop of "Hair Thickening Shake" vanilla flavored (it had the L-cysteine in it and full of other vitamins, mineral, and good stuff)
-1 teaspoon of wheat germ oil
-3 capsules of PHion super green foods (it's from the PHion line of alkalizing pills and powders, and has dozens upon dozens of every kind of green vegetable)
-1 vitamin E capsule
-1 CoQ capsule
Blended it, dumped 1 tbl spn of roasted flax seeds in my mouth, and washed it down with the shake. I'm ready for the results. 

I need to get my wheat germ, cause as many of you have said, it's not in the Vitamin Shoppe. Is it at Whole Foods anyone?


----------



## Platinum

peppers01 said:


> Hey ladies! Today is day two of the egg shake for me and I am so motivated by all you ladies and your success. Yesterday, during my lunch break, I went to the Vitamin Shoppe and got my ingredients. My shake consists of:
> 
> -about a cup ofwhole milk
> -1 egg
> -1 tbl spn of lecithin
> -1 scoop of "Hair Thickening Shake" vanilla flavored (it had the L-cysteine in it and full of other vitamins, mineral, and good stuff)
> -1 teaspoon of wheat germ oil
> -3 capsules of PHion super green foods (it's from the PHion line of alkalizing pills and powders, and has dozens upon dozens of every kind of green vegetable)
> -1 vitamin E capsule
> -1 CoQ capsule
> Blended it, dumped 1 tbl spn of roasted flax seeds in my mouth, and washed it down with the shake. I'm ready for the results.
> 
> *I need to get my wheat germ, cause as many of you have said, it's not in the Vitamin Shoppe. Is it at Whole Foods anyone*?


 
I'm not familiar with Whole Foods. Have you checked Walmart? I think I saw Wheat Germ in the cereal aisle.


----------



## tallnomad

peppers--wholefoods would definitely have the wheatgerm.  bob's red mill is a pretty standard brand they carry.  i think it's about $3, and it lasts for awhile.

i've always wanted to try that hair thickening shake mix, even though my hair is uber thick.  i was thinking the thickness the shake is supposed to give might translate into more length for me.  please let us know how that shake mix affects your hair--if you can even tell if it's the powder since you have so much good stuff in that smoothie! 



peppers01 said:


> Hey ladies! Today is day two of the egg shake for me and I am so motivated by all you ladies and your success. Yesterday, during my lunch break, I went to the Vitamin Shoppe and got my ingredients. My shake consists of:
> 
> -about a cup ofwhole milk
> -1 egg
> -1 tbl spn of lecithin
> -1 scoop of "Hair Thickening Shake" vanilla flavored (it had the L-cysteine in it and full of other vitamins, mineral, and good stuff)
> -1 teaspoon of wheat germ oil
> -3 capsules of PHion super green foods (it's from the PHion line of alkalizing pills and powders, and has dozens upon dozens of every kind of green vegetable)
> -1 vitamin E capsule
> -1 CoQ capsule
> Blended it, dumped 1 tbl spn of roasted flax seeds in my mouth, and washed it down with the shake. I'm ready for the results.
> 
> I need to get my wheat germ, cause as many of you have said, it's not in the Vitamin Shoppe. Is it at Whole Foods anyone?


----------



## guyanesesista

MonaRae said:


> I'm up! Are you going to the one in Parkchester?


 
Nah I went to the one in Cross County. The sale was blaahahhh. But I did get some $7.99 sweaters.


----------



## peppers01

Platinum said:


> I'm not familiar with Whole Foods. Have you checked Walmart? I think I saw Wheat Germ in the cereal aisle.


 I never thought about Walmart, but I'll check it out tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## peppers01

tallnomad said:


> peppers--wholefoods would definitely have the wheatgerm. bob's red mill is a pretty standard brand they carry. i think it's about $3, and it lasts for awhile.
> 
> i've always wanted to try that hair thickening shake mix, even though my hair is uber thick. i was thinking the thickness the shake is supposed to give might translate into more length for me. please let us know how that shake mix affects your hair--if you can even tell if it's the powder since you have so much good stuff in that smoothie!


 
I sure will cause my hair broke off horribly in the back when I stopped taking my flax seed oil, so if there are any results I'll be able to tell and thanks!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

peppers01 said:


> Hey ladies! Today is day two of the egg shake for me and I am so motivated by all you ladies and your success. Yesterday, during my lunch break, I went to the Vitamin Shoppe and got my ingredients. My shake consists of:
> 
> -about a cup ofwhole milk
> -1 egg
> -1 tbl spn of lecithin
> -1 scoop of "Hair Thickening Shake" vanilla flavored (it had the L-cysteine in it and full of other vitamins, mineral, and good stuff)
> -1 teaspoon of wheat germ oil
> -3 capsules of PHion super green foods (it's from the PHion line of alkalizing pills and powders, and has dozens upon dozens of every kind of green vegetable)
> -1 vitamin E capsule
> -1 CoQ capsule
> Blended it, dumped 1 tbl spn of roasted flax seeds in my mouth, and washed it down with the shake. I'm ready for the results.
> 
> I need to get my wheat germ, cause as many of you have said, it's not in the Vitamin Shoppe. Is it at Whole Foods anyone?


Peppers this is a mega-mix!!!  i'm curious about the thick hair shake, let us know how it goes...phion super greens, have you used it before?  Wheat germ is about $4 at walmart, but you can get it at heb central market for about $3 in the health food aisle...$4 in the cereal aisle...try the health food one, it's cheaper you get more and it's healthier for you, i have bob's also, but i ordered it online from iherb, i think 



peppers01 said:


> I sure will cause my hair broke off horribly in the back when I stopped taking my flax seed oil, so if there are any results I'll be able to tell and thanks!


 so, flax seed oil helped your hair considerably, huh?  i was using it in my cocktail until i ran out...i haven't gotten anymore..i need my nape to grow out, it always gets left behind...thanks for jumping on this train, you will LUV the results~


----------



## PuffyBrown

peppers01 said:


> Hey ladies! Today is day two of the egg shake for me and I am so motivated by all you ladies and your success. Yesterday, during my lunch break, I went to the Vitamin Shoppe and got my ingredients. My shake consists of:
> 
> -about a cup ofwhole milk
> -1 egg
> -1 tbl spn of lecithin
> -1 scoop of "Hair Thickening Shake" vanilla flavored (it had the L-cysteine in it and full of other vitamins, mineral, and good stuff)
> -1 teaspoon of wheat germ oil
> -3 capsules of PHion super green foods (it's from the PHion line of alkalizing pills and powders, and has dozens upon dozens of every kind of green vegetable)
> -1 vitamin E capsule
> -1 CoQ capsule
> Blended it, dumped 1 tbl spn of roasted flax seeds in my mouth, and washed it down with the shake. I'm ready for the results.
> 
> I need to get my wheat germ, cause as many of you have said, it's not in the Vitamin Shoppe. Is it at Whole Foods anyone?


 
What is the Hair Thickening shake.
Also, where did  you by the Phion super greens and how does it taste?


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty

drinking my new "double up" version with flax oil, so glad that I got it after hearing info from above, this shake really gives me alot of energy!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

My cocktail gave me a much needed "rush" this am...a gazillion things on my to do list.  first stop, church~


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hi everyone, i'm beginning to feel my stomach shrink and sweet tooth is diminishing...when i eat over *the point* i feel ill....that's a good thing -- i hate the feeling i get when i overeat <shudders>.

Hope y'all had a great day...have a better tomorrow~

{{Blessings from Br*nze}}


----------



## tallnomad

Just got done reading this online article and thought of my egglette crew.  I posted the excerpt we're most concerned about below, however, the link has some additional healthy information worth reading--all about eating for beauty.

*Unscramble your thoughts about eggs and cholesterol because eggs are actually good for us. The sunny side up is that eggs are a high-quality protein and they contain antioxidants that are easily absorbed into the body. When it comes to egging our beauty on, whole eggs are best because they contain vitamin E, vitamins B12 and other vitamin Bs, selenium, and protein, which are all good for your skin and hair. Added benefit: eggs are packed with the carotenoids, lutein, and zeaxanthin, which are crucial to keeping healthy eyes and sharp vision.*

http://www.divinecaroline.com/article/22177/60185-eat-better-looking


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

i saw an eggcream heel repair treatment...it swore about the benefits of eggs for all parts of the body...i'm gonna get it next time i see it....we may as well put egg *everywhere*, it seems like it will only help and not hurt us.....


----------



## yodie

People tell me I look like I've lost weight, but the scale has increased.

I'm working out, but nothing crazy and I don't add protein powder to my drink. 

My body seems more contoured, but that dang scale. My thighs look better than they have in a long time.

Is the egg cocktail deceiving?


----------



## peppers01

yodie said:


> People tell me I look like I've lost weight, but the scale has increased.
> 
> I'm working out, but nothing crazy and I don't add protein powder to my drink.
> 
> My body seems more contoured, but that dang scale. My thighs look better than they have in a long time.
> 
> Is the egg cocktail deceiving?


 
It seems like you're adding muscle. Since muscle weighs more than fat, some ppl who put on muscle actually gain weight, but the good thing is that muscle burns fat. So don't be bummed. Great job!


----------



## guyanesesista

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> i saw an eggcream heel repair treatment...it swore about the benefits of eggs for all parts of the body...i'm gonna get it next time i see it....we may as well put egg *everywhere*, it seems like it will only help and not hurt us.....


 
Bronze I used to put eggwhite and lemon juice mix on my face and it was the bomb! My skin looked fab. Why am I not doing this anymore? Hmmmmm. Tightens pores and makes skin look refined.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yodie, i must concur with Peppers01, muscle weighs more than fat...i'm going through this myself.  My clothes arent tighter, but the scale won't budge...I'm not really altering my diet very much, so it stands to reason...now, once i start changing my eating pattern, then i definitely expect some big changes.  So hang in there.  I also eliminated p powder from my drink...that has helped, i know the scale would have continually gone up.  I will be drinking a green food shake for lunch, eventually.

GSista, lemon juice and egg white...i can just imagine this would rock.  I bet it lightens dark spots and everything...i will try that this week...i have a few blemishes i'm targeting...

okay ladies, off to make my shake...
baby, it's cold outside~that's for all the h-town folks....


----------



## guyanesesista

It's frigid here in NY. On the shake tip, I just had mine with cereal. Bad yet good idea. I need to rethink this. Ok we need a thread for pic results. Who's with me?


----------



## peppers01

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Yodie, i must concur with Peppers01, muscle weighs more than fat...i'm going through this myself. My clothes arent tighter, but the scale won't budge...I'm not really altering my diet very much, so it stands to reason...now, once i start changing my eating pattern, then i definitely expect some big changes. So hang in there. I also eliminated p powder from my drink...that has helped, i know the scale would have continually gone up. I will be drinking a green food shake for lunch, eventually.
> 
> GSista, lemon juice and egg white...i can just imagine this would rock. I bet it lightens dark spots and everything...i will try that this week...i have a few blemishes i'm targeting...
> 
> okay ladies, off to make my shake...
> baby, it's cold outside~that's for all the h-town folks....


 
Yes ma'am! When I came out the door this morning, I almost ran back in!


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty

tallnomad said:


> Just got done reading this online article and thought of my egglette crew.  I posted the excerpt we're most concerned about below, however, the link has some additional healthy information worth reading--all about eating for beauty.
> 
> *Unscramble your thoughts about eggs and cholesterol because eggs are actually good for us. The sunny side up is that eggs are a high-quality protein and they contain antioxidants that are easily absorbed into the body. When it comes to egging our beauty on, whole eggs are best because they contain vitamin E, vitamins B12 and other vitamin Bs, selenium, and protein, which are all good for your skin and hair. Added benefit: eggs are packed with the carotenoids, lutein, and zeaxanthin, which are crucial to keeping healthy eyes and sharp vision.*
> 
> http://www.divinecaroline.com/article/22177/60185-eat-better-
> looking



YES! all the b vits help to speed up you metabolism!
and Had my Shake today! still doubled up . . .


----------



## yodie

Maybe the scale will eventually start going down.  My diet hasn't been terrible, but I haven't been very strict either.

I'm in NJ right now. Its crazy cold outside. Gotta find some eggs, spinach and bananas.


----------



## tallnomad

drinking mine now.

I just wanted to make a suggestion for ladies who want to add sugar to their concoctions, you might want to try adding agave nectar.  it is delicious and is extremely low on the glycemic index scale, therefore not increasing your sugar levels or causing inflammation.  it's made from a catcus and is super sweet, so a little goes a long way.  

it's sold at whole foods and most other stores like that.


----------



## Clazz E 2

This cocktail has grown into a Massive Ingredient having drank! What's the best way to get great results based on the book? Or does it matter?

I keep it real simple
Wheatgerm
Organic Vanilla Soy Milk
Whey Powder for thickness
& EGGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Just wonderingerplexed


----------



## MonaRae

^^^  I went thru the same phase!  It will past at least mines did.  Now I'm on the simple tip.  I even streamlined my vitamins!


----------



## ladyofvirtue

I add stevia...and I love it.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Yodie, i must concur with Peppers01, muscle *weighs more than fat...i'm going through this myself. My clothes arent tighter, but the scale won't budge...I'm not really altering my diet very much,* so it stands to reason...now, once i start changing my eating pattern, then i definitely expect some big changes. So hang in there. I also eliminated p powder from my drink...that has helped, i know the scale would have continually gone up. I will be drinking a green food shake for lunch, eventually.
> 
> GSista, lemon juice and egg white...i can just imagine this would rock. I bet it lightens dark spots and everything...i will try that this week...i have a few blemishes i'm targeting...
> 
> okay ladies, off to make my shake...
> baby, it's cold outside~that's for all the h-town folks....


 
Im withyou on that. I noted the other day that my belly button is slowly reaching for my backbone. I am so excited about that. Some of my pants are just too big. The scale hasn't moved. Honestly, I stopped checking. Refusing to disappoint myself on purpose. Whatever this shake is doing I like it and I guess it will eventually balance itself off. I see fat leaving though.



tallnomad said:


> Just got done reading this online article *and thought of my egglette crew.* I posted the excerpt we're most concerned about below, however, the link has some additional healthy information worth reading--all about eating for beauty.


 
OMY!  



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hi everyone, i'm beginning to feel my stomach shrink and sweet tooth is diminishing...when i eat over *the point* i feel ill....that's a good thing -- i hate the feeling i get when i overeat <shudders>.
> 
> Hope y'all had a great day...have a better tomorrow~
> 
> {{Blessings from Br*nze}}


 
I agree. I had a cookie-a-day habit. Snickerdoodle and oatmeal raisin every other day alternatively. I forgot about those cookies. Hey they are in the freezer. Thanks for reminding me. *she thinks of the cookie then decides not to make one*

Nite ladies


PS. officially out on winter break from school. Do you know one of my team members had the nerve to ask me if I was going to be working in class during the break? (We have team projects). My comments were N-O. (they don't call it a break for nothing).


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^^Puffy, Gal, enjoy your break, you need it, you've been cranking out the brains, I would hear "hallelujah" ringing in my ears.

^^^Clazz E 2,Yes, keep the drink simple, it's easy to get into a mixologist phase, but i stick to the og, and i think that's best...i'll add an additonal drink for lunch, though...

Good looking out, Tallnomad, with agave, because it's a definite no-no to add sugar to this drink...

I'm on break too and i'm lovin' it....i slept all day...oh what a feelin'!!

^^^^GSista, a pics thread would be awesome...i was just thinking that as i looked at our 1300 post thread.....hopefully i'll get a digicam as a gift..one can only hope~


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty

having my shake, quick question, when does the gas die down?


----------



## yodie

Sho_iz_pretty said:


> having my shake, quick question, when does the gas die down?


 
Hmmm... what in your shake is giving you gas? I never experienced gas with my shake.

Just got my ingredients for my shake.  I'm at moms house.  Man, she's been baking sugar cookies since I got here.  They're good. Gotta get back to my shake. I don't want to gain weight.

Oh, like some of you ladies said, I've been seeing the fat leave my body too.  I'm taking CLA, but I'm noticing a greater difference, especially on my thighs.  The scale hasn't budged, but I'm loving it!!


----------



## Vinyl

How long does this drink survive in the fridge/without refrigeration? I'm taking a trip next week that requires a 5 hour bus ride. I'd love to make all my drinks for the week then toss them in the fridge when I get there.


----------



## kitamay

The Dreamer said:


> How long does this drink survive in the fridge/without refrigeration? I'm taking a trip next week that requires a 5 hour bus ride. I'd love to make all my drinks for the week then toss them in the fridge when I get there.


 

That is a great question. I would also love to make my drink ahead of time.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Sho_iz_pretty said:


> having my shake, quick question, when does the gas die down?


it should go away in about a week or two...



The Dreamer said:


> How long does this drink survive in the fridge/without refrigeration? I'm taking a trip next week that requires a 5 hour bus ride. I'd love to make all my drinks for the week then toss them in the fridge when I get there.


 


kitamay said:


> That is a great question. I would also love to make my drink ahead of time.


 the directions read to drink the cocktail immediately, bcs of the oils have broken and dispersed, it makes it easier to digest, also, leaving raw egg unattended in a drink for a few hours is not a good idea...let alone a few days...bacteria will have a field day..be on the safe side,chicas, make them daily...i would hate for you all to get ill.


----------



## antisocial

I decided to try this (a couple weeks ago but I'm just getting around to posting in this thread) and the cocktails don't taste as bad as I thought they would. I do have a lot more energy than before and my skin is glowing even though I'm not consistent with this......The only problem is that people have been mistaking me for being 17-19 and I'm 24. I got "carded" buying a Rated-R dvd at walmart


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Okay, egglettes, i have just cut 3 inches of hair this week, letting go of thin ends, so now, i gotta get my hair growing in overdrive...i'm pushing this drink to the limit..."Cheers" *now where's those ingredients for the salad?*


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

i just took my braids down after having them in for 5 weeks and OH. MY. GOSH!! my new growth is soooooooooo freaking thick!!! i'm 7 months into my transition. my hair has always been thick but it's like a freaking jungle in there! i tried to wear my hair in a bun but it wouldn't lay flat! even people at work noticed how thick and puffy my hair was. i started drinking the shakes on Nov. 10th. i have been drinking them 5-6 days out the week most of the time. i have also been my growth aide Moe Gro Oil. for about 2 weeks i used Moe Gro Oil mixed with Mega Tek. 

i also finally cut out the sugar from my drink and it's not bad at all.

i will post some pics later because i'm about to go to sleep.


----------



## ladyofvirtue

^^^^We told you it would happen.

I'm so, so, happy for you!


----------



## tallnomad

oooh, this is exciting!  Happy for you.  I'm hoping to have a similar hair story in a few weeks.  Still have my braids and the new growth is revolutionary! It's trying to take over.  I've been doing this drink for about three weeks and I just stopped doing the Mega Tek consistently, but I'm hoping I've gotten good results from both the MT and this egg shake.



VinDieselsWifey said:


> i just took my braids down after having them in for 5 weeks and OH. MY. GOSH!! my new growth is soooooooooo freaking thick!!! i'm 7 months into my transition. my hair has always been thick but it's like a freaking jungle in there! i tried to wear my hair in a bun but it wouldn't lay flat! even people at work noticed how thick and puffy my hair was. i started drinking the shakes on Nov. 10th. i have been drinking them 5-6 days out the week most of the time. i have also been my growth aide Moe Gro Oil. for about 2 weeks i used Moe Gro Oil mixed with Mega Tek.
> 
> i also finally cut out the sugar from my drink and it's not bad at all.
> 
> i will post some pics later because i'm about to go to sleep.


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty

VinDieselsWifey said:


> i just took my braids down after having them in for 5 weeks and OH. MY. GOSH!! my new growth is soooooooooo freaking thick!!! i'm 7 months into my transition. my hair has always been thick but it's like a freaking jungle in there! i tried to wear my hair in a bun but it wouldn't lay flat! even people at work noticed how thick and puffy my hair was. i started drinking the shakes on Nov. 10th. i have been drinking them 5-6 days out the week most of the time. i have also been my growth aide Moe Gro Oil. for about 2 weeks i used Moe Gro Oil mixed with Mega Tek.
> 
> i also finally cut out the sugar from my drink and it's not bad at all.
> 
> i will post some pics later because i'm about to go to sleep.



yay!

had yet another shake, not doubled up today though, doing ALOT of baking, chocolate chip cookies, apple pie, Evan williams pound cake, strawberry cup cakes and confetti cake! the when the kids go to sleep tonite I'll start on the ham chirstmas dinner, or maybe I'll do that in the morning so it will be extra fresh, 

oh and the gas, It is dying down from day to day, I think that the wheat germ oil and eggs are just cleaning me out, sorry about the food and gas in the same post.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

VinDieselsWifey said:


> i just took my braids down after having them in for 5 weeks and OH. MY. GOSH!! my new growth is soooooooooo freaking thick!!! i'm 7 months into my transition. my hair has always been thick but it's like a freaking jungle in there! i tried to wear my hair in a bun but it wouldn't lay flat! even people at work noticed how thick and puffy my hair was. i started drinking the shakes on Nov. 10th. i have been drinking them 5-6 days out the week most of the time. i have also been my growth aide Moe Gro Oil. for about 2 weeks i used Moe Gro Oil mixed with Mega Tek.
> 
> i also finally cut out the sugar from my drink and it's not bad at all.
> 
> i will post some pics later because i'm about to go to sleep.


 From ice cream cocktails to sugar-free cocktails?  And you still were able to drink the cocktail?!? awesome job, VinDiselsWifey, can't wait to see your pics.  keep it up, we are right behind you with that waistlength hair you've got....


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> From ice cream cocktails to sugar-free cocktails?  And you still were able to drink the cocktail?!? awesome job, VinDiselsWifey, can't wait to see your pics.  keep it up, we are right behind you with that waistlength hair you've got....



thanks! but i'm not waistlength anymore like in my pic from this summer.  since i'm transitioning i cut my hair to about armpit length. but i hope to be waistlength natural in a few years 

here's the front part







here's the middle






it's hard taking hair pics when you live by yourself


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

VinDieselsWifey said:


> thanks! but i'm not waistlength anymore like in my pic from this summer.  since i'm transitioning i cut my hair to about armpit length. Ouch!  I miss your hair, I admired it so...your's was one of the first heads i saw that inspired me when i joined...hopefully, we'll get to waistlength together, by the end of the year, maybe?  but i hope to be waistlength natural in a few years
> 
> here's the front part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's hard taking hair pics when you live by yourself


 I can't see your pics, btw...

i missed my drink, yesterday, but it's on today...HAppy Day After Christmas, Egglettes~~~  Shop On!

Anyone try Liquid Aminos?  Does it taste awful?  Is it worth the $$$?


----------



## Vinyl

I still haven't been able to get the ingredients to try this, but I can't wait to start! Darn me discovering this thread over the holidays.


----------



## complexsimplicity

i put liquid amino acids in my shake. it doesn't taste great but it doesn't take horrible either. it says it's fruit punch flavor. i'm not in my dorm room so i can't tell you exactly what the name of it is but it's smthg like amino 2222. i got it from gnc. i think it's worth the money bc that's a whole 22g of protein added in my shake each day. i heard the twin lab amino fuel has an orange like taste.

ETA: i found it. here's the link
http://www.gnc.com/product/index.js...&kw=amino&origkw=amino&pg=2&parentPage=search


----------



## PuffyBrown

VinDieselsWifey said:


> i just took my braids down after having them in for 5 weeks and OH. MY. GOSH!! my new growth is soooooooooo freaking thick!!! i'm 7 months into my transition. my hair has always been thick but it's like a freaking jungle in there! i tried to wear my hair in a bun but it wouldn't lay flat! even people at work noticed how thick and puffy my hair was. i started drinking the shakes on Nov. 10th. i have been drinking them 5-6 days out the week most of the time. i have also been my growth aide Moe Gro Oil. for about 2 weeks i used Moe Gro Oil mixed with Mega Tek.
> 
> i also finally cut out the sugar from my drink and it's not bad at all.
> 
> i will post some pics later because i'm about to go to sleep.


 
Yet another rave about this wonderful shake. I wish that I could see your  pictures because I have always loved your hair anyway. 




complexsimplicity said:


> i put liquid amino acids in my shake. it doesn't taste great but it doesn't take horrible either. it says it's fruit punch flavor. i'm not in my dorm room so i can't tell you exactly what the name of it is but it's smthg like amino 2222. i got it from gnc. i think it's worth the money bc that's a whole 22g of protein added in my shake each day. i heard the twin lab amino fuel has an orange like taste.
> 
> ETA: i found it. here's the link
> http://www.gnc.com/product/index.js...&kw=amino&origkw=amino&pg=2&parentPage=search


 

Girl you are all over this shake. You always come in with something exciting that you have done with it.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Sho_iz_pretty said:


> yay!
> 
> had yet another shake, not doubled up today though, doing ALOT of baking, chocolate chip cookies, apple pie, Evan williams pound cake, strawberry cup cakes and confetti cake! the when the kids go to sleep tonite I'll start on the ham chirstmas dinner, or maybe I'll do that in the morning so it will be extra fresh,
> 
> oh and the gas, It is dying down from day to day, I think that the wheat germ oil and eggs are just cleaning me out, sorry about the food and gas in the same post.


 

I too did a lot of baking. I did not drink my shake on Christmas.  I was so busy...I should have taken time out for myself, but there was so much to do. I barely made it on time. I had about 15 min left when the guess started arriving. Acutally, I had less than that because I had to take a shower. I was so tired after everyone went home. I cannot believe I slept to 12 today!
I am already back on track.


----------



## ladyofvirtue

Um, I took a "break from my shake,"  but, I'll be "back on track" this coming Monday.


----------



## Prose Princess

I also took a break from my shake yesterday.I figured it was Christmas, so why not? I'm drinking it as I'm writing this though. I feel like such slacker when I don't drink it! I added some omega 3 fish oil a few days ago and my hair feels less dry already!


----------



## PuffyBrown

ladyofvirtue said:


> Um, I took a "break from my shake," but, *I'll be "back on track*" this coming Monday.


 


Prose Princess said:


> I *also took a break from my shake yesterday.*I figured it was Christmas, so why not? I'm drinking it as I'm writing this though. I feel like such slacker when I don't drink it! I added some omega 3 fish oil a few days ago and my hair feels less dry already!


 
I don't think it hurts to take a break every now and then. Even Alexander says that after 90 days its maintenance, or you can continue the shake daily which most of us have done. I think we will be okay.

I am going to do treadmill everyday this week. I usually do 3 days. I did not eat a lot yesterday but I had three heavy sweets.

I have lost almost 12lbs so I don't want to do anything to mess that up. 
We wont have all that for the new year. New Years meals are fairly healthy. More like Sunday dinner not all the sweets like Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## guyanesesista

complexsimplicity said:


> i put liquid amino acids in my shake. it doesn't taste great but it doesn't take horrible either. it says it's fruit punch flavor. i'm not in my dorm room so i can't tell you exactly what the name of it is but it's smthg like amino 2222. i got it from gnc. i think it's worth the money bc that's a whole 22g of protein added in my shake each day. i heard the twin lab amino fuel has an orange like taste.
> 
> ETA: i found it. here's the link
> http://www.gnc.com/product/index.js...&kw=amino&origkw=amino&pg=2&parentPage=search


 
Does amino 2222 give you gas? Cuz I used twin lab and had to stop becuz the gas was unbearable. That orange like taste is horrible, like extremely acidic, IMO. The 2222 has more protein than twin lab too, 22g to 15g respectively.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Great job, Ladies, I didn't overindulge, either,Thank God!  New Year's meals are pretty heavy, but my cocktail is helping my carb tooth.

I am adding liquid aminos in a separate drink.  Vitamin Shoppe has twin fuel for $15 for 32 oz, i'm on route to pick up...i'll get two so that should hold me.  2222 sounds good, i didn't know gnc carries it, i'll have to check on that b4 i pick up twin fuel...comparison shopping always makes me happy 

i always feel *healthier* when i have my cocktail...i'm loving it without added protein and chocolate/strawberry syrup.  yaay!


----------



## guyanesesista

I added flaxseeds to my shake and now I'm soooo regular and it feels great. Plus it has 4g of protein. I wanna buy some raw wheatgerm. Oh and I also quit drinking ensure shakes all together and my weight gain is under control now. I used to feel so heavy with that and the alexander shake. The nurse at my school said it's nothing but fat, sugar, and water and used to build people up. I knew that but I like that it has alot of vitamins in it but that wirght gain is not cute. I can't remember the name of the flaxseeds I'm taking, I'll post that later as I'm way too lazy to get up right now  .


----------



## complexsimplicity

yeah it gives me gas, unfortunately. it's pretty bad. lol. i know tmi. i used to b able to pass gas w/out hesitation bc it doesn't smell bad at all. but after i started taking this shake...o lord. watch out!!!!


----------



## guyanesesista

^^^Yes girl that gas will kill you and anyone in your path. That's why I had to stop. If anybody knows of liquid aminos that don't make you gassy please lets us know. Hey how about Bragg's Liquid Aminos? Anybody use this? Does it make you gassy?

eta:Bragg's Liquid Aminos: note the 290mg of protein. Is that = 29g? If so I'll try this. OHHHH and ZERO CALORIES. Serving size is 1tsp? Is one gonna get the 290mg of protein in that 1tsp? 
Please add some input to this.

http://bragg.com/products/la.html

eta: And it's not expensive
http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/search...Aminos+&intsource2=main&image.x=69&image.y=12


----------



## Vinyl

I'm about to try this shake for the first time now. With all the tales of gas though maybe it's a good idea I don't make it while I'm out of town. Don't want to have to hide that from SO and his family. 

ETA: It didn't taste nearly as bad as I thought it would, it was like drinking bread. I may add some fruit next time. I can definitely see myself drinking this long term. =D


----------



## Duchesse

I'm so shameful, I haven't had the cocktail in over a week...and yesterdays bingefest on cakes and scrumptiousness, though delectable, wasn't very beneficial. I'm almost afraid to have the raw egg on my still full belly. I think I will give it a whirl starting this weekend.


----------



## PuffyBrown

The Dreamer said:


> I'm about to try this shake for the first time now. With all the tales of gas  http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxdm801MNUS though maybe it's a good idea I don't   make  http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNxdm801MNUS it   while I'm out of town. Don't want to have to hide that from SO and his family.
> 
> ETA: It didn't taste nearly as bad as I thought it would, it was like drinking bread. I may add some fruit next time. I can definitely see myself drinking this long term. =D


 
I know what you mean. It last really only for a couple of   weeks. But like they said....whoo hoo doggie.


----------



## Vinyl

I feel weird asking this question but does the gas start right away? Because I didn't experience any. I may carry it out of town after all, just don't want any surprises.


----------



## PuffyBrown

I think it really varies from person to person. There may be some who have little or none at all. I found drinking tons and tons of water really helps. It is really just cleaning your intestinal tract, so it would have come out eventually anyways




The Dreamer said:


> I feel weird asking this question but does the gas start right away? Because I didn't experience any. I may carry it out of town after all, just don't want any surprises.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

ok let's try this again

here's the front





here's the middle







aww thanks BronzeBombshell...i didn't know i was one of your inspirations. i straightened my hair last night and....i'm touching the top of my brastrap again!!!! i cut my hair in September. so maybe by the end of next year i can be waistlength again....and yes we can journey to waistlength together!


----------



## yodie

I just had my shake at 8:30 tonight. I know that's late, but I didn't want to skip too many of my shakes.

I've eaten ALOT of sweets within the last three days and my digestion has been terrible (on vacation at moms house for the holiday).  I don't like to eat this late at night, but I sooo missed my shake.  

This shake is so much a part of my routine now that the taste of the spinach almost tasted as good as those yams that I made. Well....

What are the benefits of adding the liquid aminos?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

yodie said:


> I just had my shake at 8:30 tonight. I know that's late, but I didn't want to skip too many of my shakes.
> 
> I've eaten ALOT of sweets within the last three days and my digestion has been terrible (on vacation at moms house for the holiday). I don't like to eat this late at night, but I sooo missed my shake.
> 
> This shake is so much a part of my routine now that the taste of the spinach almost tasted as good as those yams that I made. Well....
> 
> What are the benefits of adding the liquid aminos?


 I'm only adding the liquid aminos bcs i wanted to buy HF37, which worked really well for me.  HF37 are hair vitamins, and they are costly, $50 a month...so i decided to get the liquid aminos instead, they'll absorb better anyway.  I'm not adding this into my cocktail, i just asked bcs you guys are sooo knowledgeable....this will be taken separately as part of my vitamin reggie..

I also believe the 2222 aminos takes 4 tblspns, where the amino fuel takes 3 so it's not that much of a difference in grams...Braggs liquid aminos are used as a seasoning, it's made from soy protein...i suppose you could use it, but it's awful salty...it's actually like using mccormick or lawry's season salt .


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

okay, i had some amino fuel...it's orangey and the taste is so do-able...i mean, it's like so wonderful, no more torture with giganormous amino tablets that don't dissolve in your stomach...ewww....i threw it in an ounce or two of oj, and it was great, a lil after taste, but no biggie...highly recommend for taste alone, i figure, at 1 tblspn = 5000 mg, i'm beating hf37 in one pop - no hunkering down with 10 or so pills on a strict regimen, and then i have like, 60 servings per bottle at $15.  I win!!!  thanks for the info, Egglettes~~~


----------



## Vinyl

This morning I decided to add some OJ to try to sweeten the taste... bad mistake! It made it taste horrible. Granted it wasn't actual OJ but some OJ-flavored juice that I thought was orange juice when I picked it up.

I think I may add fruit tomorrow but I'm a little afraid to experiment now.


----------



## complexsimplicity

C I was gonna try the Bragg amino acids but I didn't know it was gonna b salty. It would last me way longer too than the amino 2222 or amino fuel. Can't beat $8 for a year supply of amino acids. Decisions decisions


----------



## complexsimplicity

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> okay, i had some amino fuel...it's orangey and the taste is so do-able...i mean, it's like so wonderful, no more torture with giganormous amino tablets that don't dissolve in your stomach...ewww....i threw it in an ounce or two of oj, and it was great, a lil after taste, but no biggie...highly recommend for taste alone, i figure, at 1 tblspn = 5000 mg, i'm beating hf37 in one pop - no hunkering down with 10 or so pills on a strict regimen, and then i have like, 60 servings per bottle at $15.  I win!!!  thanks for the info, Egglettes~~~



Which amino fuel r u taking? The twin lab one is only 15g of protein per 3 tbsp. I want to get on the one ur talking a/b if it's 50g of protein per 1 tbsp!!!


----------



## PuffyBrown

yodie said:


> I just had my shake at 8:30 tonight. I know that's late, but I didn't want to skip too many of my shakes.
> 
> I've eaten ALOT of sweets within the last three days and my digestion has been terrible (on vacation at moms house for the holiday). I don't like to eat this late at night, but I sooo missed my shake.
> 
> This shake is so much a part of my routine now that the taste of the spinach almost tasted as good as those yams that I made. Well....
> 
> What are the benefits of adding the liquid aminos?


 
I agree. I missed 2 days, Christmas Eve and Christmas. The bad thing is, I love soy milk and I tasted a little last night and I "thought" it taste yucky. See what eating too much of a good thing can do for you. I know that my body will change, once my brain no longer sees cake, candy, cookies, chocolate, ham, etc... I am back on the program as of today.

PS 
I hope you had a good vacation at your mom's house.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> okay, i had some amino fuel...it's orangey and the taste is so do-able...i mean, it's like so wonderful, no more torture with giganormous amino tablets that don't dissolve in your stomach...ewww....i threw it in an ounce or two of oj, and it was great, a lil after taste, but no biggie...highly recommend for taste alone, i figure, at 1 tblspn = 5000 mg, i'm beating hf37 in one pop - no hunkering down with 10 or so pills on a strict regimen, and then i have like, 60 servings per bottle at $15. I win!!! thanks for the info, Egglettes~~~


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty

skipped chirstmas and the day after, too busy chowing down!
but I am drinking the doubled up shake, with just one egg though, doubled up on wheat germ, flaxseed oil and kept the soy, stawberries, eggs, and nequik the same, I have an stationary bike now, and I'm trying to get an hour in the morning on it, my youngest just turned 3 on the 19th and now both of them will be in pre school on jan 5th,! I get SOME time!.


----------



## Prose Princess

Ok, I just had to come back and rave more about Omega 3 fish oil to you ladies.  I got the Vitamin Shoppe brand, and I mix 2 tsp per day in my shake.  I literally got this stuff on Tuesday of this week, and now today I looked closely at my scalp after drinking my shake and then working out and noticed that it was glistening.  At first I thought it was just sweat lingering on my scalp, but long after my hair dried I looked more closely and it was still glistening.  I haven't put any product directly on my scalp since I washed my hair, but every follicle on my scalp had moisture on it!!  I noticed on Christmas that my hair seemed to actually be accepting moisture rather than just sucking it up and drying out within hours.  So as of today I am officially convinced that Omega 3 Fish Oil has saved my life!





http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VS-2265

I chose the Vitamin Shoppe brand because of its high concentration of EPA's and DHA's, which are supposed to be good for women's libido.  And um , for fear of giving too much information, I'll just say that they really are.   But on TOP of that, I've FINALLY resolved my hair's moisture problem!  I'm thinking of stretching my relaxer even longer now.  AND it adds a refreshing lemon-lime taste to my wasitlength cocktail!  Don't sleep on this oil ladies, it will change your LIFE!  lol


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

complexsimplicity said:


> Which amino fuel r u taking? The twin lab one is only 15g of protein per 3 tbsp. I want to get on the one ur talking a/b if it's 50g of protein per 1 tbsp!!!


 That's right, i'm taking amino fuel by twinlab, it's 15 grams...5000 mg per tablespoon...i'm comparing it to hf37 which, after 6 tablets is only 4600 mg...so with one tablespoon of aminofuel, i'm better off at $15 per 60 servings...if i take 3 tablespoons, i'll only get about 20 servings per bottle...i want to match hf37 bcs those things work, so 1 tblspn of amino fuel i'll take daily.  Is that confusing?  

I'm only taking twinlab amino fuel liquid bcs i hate tablets, especially 6 tablets of hf37 aminos per day, and they cost too dang much  $50 that's alot of product right there...


----------



## guyanesesista

Hey Bronze are you experiencing any gas from twin lab?


----------



## mommy2kaela

yuck the idea of raw eggs makes me gag!   Have fun, I'll eat them cooked.  I know body builders who drink raw eggs, so I guess it works.


----------



## complexsimplicity

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> That's right, i'm taking amino fuel by twinlab, it's 15 grams...5000 mg per tablespoon...i'm comparing it to hf37 which, after 6 tablets is only 4600 mg...so with one tablespoon of aminofuel, i'm better off at $15 per 60 servings...if i take 3 tablespoons, i'll only get about 20 servings per bottle...i want to match hf37 bcs those things work, so 1 tblspn of amino fuel i'll take daily.  Is that confusing?
> 
> I'm only taking twinlab amino fuel liquid bcs i hate tablets, especially 6 tablets of hf37 aminos per day, and they cost too dang much  $50 that's alot of product right there...



I absolutely get it. I like math so I understood that perfectly. LOL. Thanks!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

guyanesesista said:


> Hey Bronze are you experiencing any gas from twin lab?


My tummie was a lil bit uncomfie, yeah, i did, how long does it take to "pass," ?   I guess i'll have to drown it out with water.  I luv that it absorbs so quickly, i think those other tablets were just sitting in my stomach, making me nauseous...



complexsimplicity said:


> I absolutely get it. I like math so I understood that perfectly. LOL. Thanks!!!


I'm glad you like math, cuz i'm not a big fan.  i had to make sure my figures weren't throwing anyone off.  LOL! i wish it were 50 grams, talk about getting  your protein in one shot!  Literally. 

off to drinkie me shakie...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

hi, guys, hope y'all had a wonderful sunday~
amino fuel didn't have me as "episodic" today, so that's a good thing...i drank tons more water, too, so that could have helped bunches.

toodles


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

missed my cocktail this am, i'll try it for lunch...toodles~


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty

had my shake today


----------



## VirtuousGal

I stopped drinking this for a few days and I came home for the holidays, eating a little bit of this, a little bit of that. My weight has jumped back up after a 7 pound progress.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Had my scrummy, yummy shake today.
It was so good. I was thinking in the back of my mind.
_"I missed you for a couple of days baby. But, I'm sorry..can we make up?"_


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> Had my scrummy, yummy shake today.
> It was so good. I was thinking in the back of my mind.
> _"I missed you for a couple of days baby. But, I'm sorry..can we make up?"_


 

~I bet it missed you right back~


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

The Incredible Edible Egg....  I can't wait to try*!*

Honey Egg Shampoo 
1/4 cup honey
2 tablespoons liquid soap
2 tablespoons water
1 tablespoon witch hazel
1 large egg, at room temperature
1 tablespoon wheat germ oil or almond oil
1 tablespoon rosewater or cologne

Place all the ingredients in a screw top jar, cover and shake well. Makes about 2/3 cup. 


How to Make Egg Yolk Hair Conditioner
By eHow Fashion, Style & Personal Care Editor 

Try making your own hair conditioner at home from natural ingredients from your kitchen. It only takes a little time and can save big bucks on expensive store-bought hair conditioners. The natural ingredients will leave your hair refreshed and clean with a natural healthy glow. Read on to learn more.
Difficulty: Easy 
Things You’ll Need:
•	1 Egg yolk 
•	1 Tablespoon olive or baby oil 
Step1
Begin by cracking open one egg yolk into a mixing bowl. Beat the egg yolk quickly with a fork or whisk until it is completely broken up. 
Step2
Add one tablespoon of olive oil. Beat again with the whisk or fork until it is well mixed. Baby oil can also be substituted for the olive oil for a better fragrance. 
Step3
Mix in one cup of lukewarm water. Mixing the water in will dilute the mixture and make it easier to spread evenly throughout your whole head of hair. 
Step4
Wet hair completely. It is best to apply the conditioning treatment to clean hair, so wash hair with a gentle shampoo, rinse and squeeze excess water from hair. 
Step5
Pour half the egg yolk conditioner on top of the head, trying to avoid the face. While egg yolk is good for the face as well, the oil in the mixture is not. Use hands to apply the other half of the conditioner to the bottom of hair. 
Step6
Run the conditioner through with your finger tips to ensure even coating. Let it set for 5 minutes. 
Step7
Rinse your hair thoroughly with lukewarm or cool water. It is important not to use hot water because it may cook the egg yolk in your hair and require another washing. Cool water is good for hair because it makes it shiny. 

Enjoy~


----------



## Vinyl

Anyone tried this with Whey Protein? Trying to figure out how to up my protein intake. I added blueberries and finally got it to taste good, lol.

Also are you guys eating something before this? I tend to eat breakfast beforehand because I don't want to have cravings during the two hours. Will that affect my benefits?


----------



## ladyofvirtue

^^^Hi Lux,

You're not supposed to eat anything before the shake and should wait 2 hours after drinking before you eat any food.

Believe me, you will not want anything to eat for several hours after you drink this.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ladyofvirtue said:


> ^^^Hi Lux,
> 
> You're not supposed to eat anything before the shake and should wait 2 hours after drinking before you eat any food.
> 
> Believe me, you will not want anything to eat for several hours after you drink this.


 

Lux, Ditto what LadyofVirtue says, don't eat, you'll be so full...think of it as eating scrambled eggs, toast and a glass of milk - it's a complete breakfast .


----------



## peppers01

*Hello ladies! Since 12/20, I was taking the shake faithfuly everyday. I did however slip when I went out of town for Christmas, but as soon as I made it in the house, I had the blender going. What I have noticed is that my nails are growing like crazy! When I took my QW down and did my coconut oil, glycerin, and black castor oil pre-wash treatment, I noticed I had about a little over an inch of new growth, considering I permed my hair 3 weeks ago. I'll have to give the shake 2 thumbs up!!*


----------



## Vinyl

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Lux, Ditto what LadyofVirtue says, don't eat, you'll be so full...think of it as eating scrambled eggs, toast and a glass of milk - it's a complete breakfast .



I never have the problem of feeling full. I eat waaay too much so my stomach has adjusted.  But I'm going to start having this as my sole breakfast because I want to see some results! 

I'm going to have SO take me to the store while I'm out of town next week so I can buy some eggs/milk and not use up all of his family's.


----------



## guyanesesista

Lux In Musica said:


> Anyone tried this with Whey Protein? Trying to figure out how to up my protein intake. I added blueberries and finally got it to taste good, lol.
> 
> Also are you guys eating something before this? I tend to eat breakfast beforehand because I don't want to have cravings during the two hours. Will that affect my benefits?


 
I used body fortress whey at first. I gained a ton of weight.


----------



## cmperez

Lux In Musica said:


> This morning I decided to add some OJ to try to sweeten the taste... bad mistake! It made it taste horrible. Granted it wasn't actual OJ but some OJ-flavored juice that I thought was orange juice when I picked it up.
> 
> I think I may add fruit tomorrow but I'm a little afraid to experiment now.



I tried that ...  thinking "_It's gonna be Orange Julius up in this piece..._."  it so was not.    I put vanilla flavoring in mine this morning and it didn't taste too bad...


----------



## growinstrong

ITA with the nail comment.  I clipped my nails like 6 weeks ago very short, now they are super long .  I cant report on the hair growth yet, but I will be relaxing this coming weekend and plan to take pics. I took pics when I first started the shake about 2 months ago, so we will see .



peppers01 said:


> *Hello ladies! Since 12/20, I was taking the shake faithfuly everyday. I did however slip when I went out of town for Christmas, but as soon as I made it in the house, I had the blender going. What I have noticed is that my nails are growing like crazy! When I took my QW down and did my coconut oil, glycerin, and black castor oil pre-wash treatment, I noticed I had about a little over an inch of new growth, considering I permed my hair 3 weeks ago. I'll have to give the shake 2 thumbs up!!*


----------



## WhipEffectz1

Did I get the right thing Wheat Germ Oil? http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VI-1009

The lady said that was the only wheat germ she had so what about the other wheat germ?

I also got this http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=FN-1002


----------



## PuffyBrown

peppers01 said:


> *Hello ladies! Since 12/20, I was taking the shake faithfuly everyday. I did however slip when I went out of town for Christmas, but as soon as I made it in the house, I had the blender going. What I have noticed is that my nails are growing like crazy! When I took my QW down and did my coconut oil, glycerin, and black castor oil pre-wash treatment, I noticed I had about a little over an inch of new growth, considering I permed my hair 3 weeks ago. I'll have to give the shake 2 thumbs up!!*


 

Yes, my nails are growing like weeds. I'm not able to wear them right now with the work that I do. I am looking for another job though.




WhipEffectz1 said:


> Did I get the right thing Wheat Germ Oil? http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VI-1009
> 
> The lady said that was the only wheat germ she had so what about the other wheat germ?
> 
> I also got this http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=FN-1002


 
This is the same wheatgerm that I use.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

peppers01 said:


> *Hello ladies! Since 12/20, I was taking the shake faithfuly everyday. I did however slip when I went out of town for Christmas, but as soon as I made it in the house, I had the blender going. What I have noticed is that my nails are growing like crazy! When I took my QW down and did my coconut oil, glycerin, and black castor oil pre-wash treatment, I noticed I had about a little over an inch of new growth, considering I permed my hair 3 weeks ago. I'll have to give the shake 2 thumbs up!!*


 *Peppers01, Stop the Madness!!!  Girl, that is incredible, a little over an inch...in 3 WeEkS!!!  I will have to document my progress...i know my hair is growing literally like weeds, it's amazing...i actually don't mind that i cut 3 inches last week, because i really feel it will all be back by March, with added thickness...i appreciate your post, Chica, ThAnKs *


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

WhipEffectz1 said:


> Did I get the right thing Wheat Germ Oil? http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VI-1009
> 
> The lady said that was the only wheat germ she had so what about the other wheat germ?
> 
> I also got this http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=FN-1002


 These are the exact oils i use.  Now, the raw wheat germ i purchased at iherb was bob's mill, i think, 
but you can also use the toasted wheat germ that is found in the cereal aisle.  now it's not as nutrient-rich, and it costs more for less, but i used it until i found the raw one.  whole foods or gnc should have it...if all else fails, you can buy the one in your local grocery store and order some from iherb, remember bob's mill...it was maybe $3 for a huge bag of raw wheat germ, i bought 3 bags, trust me, i don't think i'll need to buy anymore this year


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

i am so happy.
i no longer have to listen to the tirade of a too loud b&d crushmaster mixer.  i have located my back to basics smoothie maker and i luv luv luv it...now my cocktails are mixed in quiet solitude...i am not disturbed by the roar of concrete blasters every morning...it's so small, i'm only washing out a small tumbler, really...this is soo great, it crushed ice pretty good, so i know it'll handle my fruit...i highly recommend you guys get one, it's not a magic bullet, but for $10 bucks, you really can't beat it...this little guy is over a year old...i had to dig 'em out....
i missed you baby, *kisses and hugs*


----------



## peppers01

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Peppers01, Stop the Madness!!! Girl, that is incredible, a little over an inch...in 3 WeEkS!!! I will have to document my progress...i know my hair is growing literally like weeds, it's amazing...i actually don't mind that i cut 3 inches last week, because i really feel it will all be back by March, with added thickness...i appreciate your post, Chica, ThAnKs *


 
*I just cut about 2 inches off of mine too. In the past, that much coming off would've bothered me, but I am so confident that the shake will bring it back 2 fold in a couple of months, I'm not worried.*


----------



## sunflower

I have not read this entire thread yet. I just wanted to add a recipe that might make drinking the raw egg more tolerable. My apologies if this has been added to the thread

1 cup vanilla soy milk
1 egg 
1 banana
top off with a pinch of cinnamon

I promise that you will not be able to taste the egg. This shake taste great and gives a boost of energy.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Hello,
My little lovely Egglets!
I wanted to say Happy New Year to all of you and I hope that the year brings you prosperity and great health.

I have decided to make an eggshake tonight with a shot of vodka. So that I am getting my egg for the day as well as my New Year's Drink. Spiked Homemade eggnog . Just bringing in the New Year! lol


----------



## guyanesesista

Hello Ladies. Happy New Year to you all. I had to miss my shake today cuz I have a stomach flu and I wasn't about to go make my good shake and waste it by throwing it up. I also couldn't eat today. I actually don't feel like lost out, more like saving a good cocktail. I'll see if I can have one 2morrow.


----------



## blue_flower

I'm going to try this recipe out.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

great suggestions, cinnamon staves off sugar cravings, vodka keeps the bones warm...sounds great to me, Cheers~

Peace and Prosperity in the New Year to you, too, Puffy, thanks for our friendship {{{hugs and kisses}}}.

Peace and Prosperity to all of you Egglettes, Happy New Year and New Growth~~~
<3 ~*Br*nze*~


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

guyanesesista said:


> Hello Ladies. Happy New Year to you all. I had to miss my shake today cuz I have a stomach flu and I wasn't about to go make my good shake and waste it by throwing it up. I also couldn't eat today. I actually don't feel like lost out, more like saving a good cocktail. I'll see if I can have one 2morrow.


 {{hug}}  Feel Better, GSista~  I'm so sorry...I know you'll jumb back in asap...


blue_flower said:


> I'm going to try this recipe out.


 Great, let us know how it goes for ya~  but we know you'll love it


----------



## PuffyBrown

Yea, hugs and kisses!



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> great suggestions, cinnamon staves off sugar cravings, vodka keeps the bones warm...sounds great to me, Cheers~
> 
> Peace and Prosperity in the New Year to you, too, Puffy, thanks for our friendship {{{hugs and kisses}}}.
> 
> Peace and Prosperity to all of you Egglettes, Happy New Year and New Growth~~~
> <3 ~*Br*nze*~


----------



## yodie

Happy New Year ladies!!!

Imagine what our results will be next year this time.


----------



## complexsimplicity

I'm really loving this shake. i've got an inch of new growth and it's only gonna be 12 weeks post on friday. i know for some that seems like nothing but my hair usually grows really slow. i'm not supposed to have a full inch until another month!!!! love the shake and all the other protein foods i'm consuming. i'm really starting to like salmon straight out the can. lol. i was wondering if u ladies know of smthg i can add to the salmon so that it just doesn't taste salty. i saw smthg today a/b mayo or mustard. any suggestions? tia


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^^This time next year?  
Oh My Heavens, will be like Glam Amazons....stunning, statuesque with silken strands of waistlength hair...Oh My I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## sunflower

complexsimplicity said:


> I'm really loving this shake. i've got an inch of new growth and it's only gonna be 12 weeks post on friday. i know for some that seems like nothing but my hair usually grows really slow. i'm not supposed to have a full inch until another month!!!! love the shake and all the other protein foods i'm consuming. i'm really starting to like salmon straight out the can. lol. i was wondering if u ladies know of smthg i can add to the salmon so that it just doesn't taste salty. i saw smthg today a/b mayo or mustard. any suggestions? tia


 
Try some lemon pepper. Good Luck!


----------



## sunflower

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> great suggestions, cinnamon staves off sugar cravings, vodka keeps the bones warm...sounds great to me, Cheers~
> 
> Peace and Prosperity in the New Year to you, too, Puffy, thanks for our friendship {{{hugs and kisses}}}.
> 
> Peace and Prosperity to all of you Egglettes, Happy New Year and New Growth~~~
> <3 ~*Br*nze*~


 
Yes the cinnamon does wonders for the appetite. I have been drinking this shake off and on for several years. It's a great shake for overall health.


----------



## PuffyBrown

I am telling you!



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ^^This time next year?
> Oh My Heavens, will be like Glam Amazons....stunning, statuesque with silken strands of waistlength hair...Oh My I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## Platinum

I still haven't tried this shake yet but I plan to start tomorrow. (I can't tonight because I'm drinking beer.)


----------



## PuffyBrown

I have been thinking about this post since you wrote it. 
I might get a blender. I hate washing them though. I gave my old one to my sister for that reason. The hand mixer is so easy, I can just wash the blades and I am done. 



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> i am so happy.
> i no longer have to listen to the tirade of a too loud b&d crushmaster mixer. i have located my back to basics smoothie maker and i luv luv luv it...now my cocktails are mixed in quiet solitude...i am not disturbed by the roar of concrete blasters every morning...it's so small, i'm only washing out a small tumbler, really...this is soo great, it crushed ice pretty good, so i know it'll handle my fruit...i highly recommend you guys get one, it's not a magic bullet, but for $10 bucks, you really can't beat it...this little guy is over a year old...i had to dig 'em out....
> i missed you baby, *kisses and hugs*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> I have been thinking about this post since you wrote it.
> I might get a blender. I hate washing them though. I gave my old one to my sister for that reason. The hand mixer is so easy, I can just wash the blades and I am done.


 I love this one, because i used to use a handmixer, but it didn't work as well for me, the regular blender was just too bulky and large and heavy .  but this single serving blender is da bomb.  i mean really, it's so quick and easy to use...if it works for ya, don't bother, but my big mixer was getting on my last nerves.  4 real.  i dreaded the thought of using it.  as a matter of fact, i've had two shakes bcs it was so easy to make.  i may buy another and keep at work so that i can make my drink for lunch...i know i'll drop some pounds that way, for sure.


----------



## MonaRae

Happy New Year Ladies!  I'm back and I only missed 2 day (12/24 & 12/25)!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

~~Mona, we missed you~~  Welcome Back and Happy New Year and New Growth~~


----------



## DDTexlaxed

All right! I'm back on this challenge! If I add an apple to my mix. Now I'm a happy camper again!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I use the Magic Bullet to make my cocktail. It comes out delicious. To wash it, I just add a squirt of dish washing fluid and some water and put it on a minute. Rinse and it is all clean. It is the same with my Jack LaLanne Health master. Very easy to clean.


----------



## complexsimplicity

when i bought my blender i knew all that i was going to use it for was my shake. i bought this cheap $14 one from wally world. and what i like a/b it is that i can detach it from the base and drink right from it. it has a "travel lid" here's a link to it...
http://www.hamiltonbeach.com/blenders-single-serve-blenders.html


----------



## Prose Princess

Happy New Year ladies!  Let's all do our best not to miss a day of our beloved shakes this year!


----------



## guyanesesista

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> {{hug}} Feel Better, GSista~ I'm so sorry...I know you'll jumb back in asap...


 
Thanks a bunch Bronze. I feel better already but I'm not gonna start the shake till tomorrow when I know my stomach is under control.


----------



## guyanesesista

complexsimplicity said:


> when i bought my blender i knew all that i was going to use it for was my shake. i bought this cheap $14 one from wally world. and what i like a/b it is that i can detach it from the base and drink right from it. it has a "travel lid" here's a link to it...
> http://www.hamiltonbeach.com/blenders-single-serve-blenders.html


 
OOh I have this one. It's very convenient. I like drinking straight from it beause it's one less glass for me to wash.


----------



## tallnomad

Happy New Year Ladies!  

I haven't made my smoothie since December 23 or 24 and I miss it terribly.  I've been visiting my family and just haven't made the time to make it.  I did tell my mom about the drink and she informed me that she would watch her grandfather down a raw egg practically every morning.  I was so excited to hear this . . . I was thinking maybe I'm taking after him! 

I'm heading back to my spot tomorrow, so I'll be back on my routine.


----------



## MonaRae

Missed my shake this AM!  And I'm really ok with that.  

The other day I was looking at my back and my jaw dropped!  In the past my back was marked up due to backacne and I was thinking for getting a back brush so I could exfoliate it and to my surprise I don't have those marks anymore.  So not only is the shake clearing my face it also cleared my back!


----------



## PuffyBrown

MonaRae said:


> Happy New Year Ladies! I'm back and I only missed 2 day (12/24 & 12/25)!


 
Welcome back!

I was wondering where you sneaked off to. I hope you had a wonderful holiday.



complexsimplicity said:


> when i bought my blender i knew all that i was going to use it for was my shake. i bought this cheap $14 one from wally world. and what i like a/b it is that i can detach it from the base and drink right from it. it has a "travel lid" here's a link to it...
> [URL="http://www.hamiltonbeach.com/blenders-single-serve-blenders.html"]http://www.hamiltonbeach.com/blenders-single-serve-blenders.html[/URL]


 
I like this one. Doesn't look like it take up that much space in the dishwasher.



MonaRae said:


> Missed my shake this AM! And I'm really ok with that.
> 
> The other day I was looking at my back and my jaw dropped! In the past my back was marked up due to backacne and I was thinking for getting a back brush so I could exfoliate it and to my surprise I don't have those marks anymore. So not only is the shake clearing my face it also cleared my back!


 
Almost all of the brown spots (aging) that were coming in are gone! I was so excited this Christmas when everyone was telling me how good my skin looks.


----------



## weaveologist

Hey ladies,

I am still going strong with my smoothie! I love it! Recently I started a diet and this smoothie has really helped since you aren't so hungry once drinking it in the morning. I am also taking to Slim Quick as a diet aid, so with its combonation with the smoothie, I may only eat a can of soup and a salad after my smoothie. So far I've lost five lbs in that past two weeks. I finally got back in the gym today so the lbs should start fallling off faster.

My shake is so delish now that I have been adding two cups of the Fruit Medley snakes. I change up between the different variety of fruit cups. I think I will start going green too.


----------



## complexsimplicity

I just want to say that I absolutely love this forum. I have learned so much and not all a/b hair either. This forum has taught me to live healthier overall. Today I self relaxed and it came out fabulous bc of learning a/b the half and half method. It really works!!!! I can now be completely free of salons. I never went to the salons anyway except for a touch up, now I don't have to. Learning a/b this shake has made me re-evaluate my eating habits. Now I'm all a/b being healthy. I even purchased some colon cleansing stuff. The benefits are amazing. I haven't received it yet but I'm sure I will be pleased. I definitely want to do this especially after learning a/b Eartha Kitt passing away from colon cancer a few days ago. May she rest in peace. I LOVE THIS FORUM!!!!


----------



## Stella B.

NatrlChallenge said:


> I use the Magic Bullet to make my cocktail. It comes out delicious. To wash it, I just add a squirt of dish washing fluid and some water and put it on a minute. Rinse and it is all clean. It is the same with my Jack LaLanne Health master. Very easy to clean.



Smart idea for cleaning the magic bullet!  I like that!  I have been putting my magic bullet tumbler in the dishwasher. It works out fine, but I guess it doesn't need a heavy washing each time. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Stella B.

PuffyBrown said:


> Hello,
> My little lovely Egglets!
> I wanted to say Happy New Year to all of you and I hope that the year brings you prosperity and great health.
> 
> I have decided to make an eggshake tonight with a shot of vodka. So that I am getting my egg for the day as well as my New Year's Drink. Spiked Homemade eggnog . Just bringing in the New Year! lol



Sounds like you're bringing in the New Year right!!!!! I want some of that egg nog! Hope everybody has a wonderful 2009!!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Stella B. said:


> Sounds like you're bringing in the New Year right!!!!! I want some of that egg nog! Hope everybody has a wonderful 2009!!


 
Girl,
I talked all that stuff and ended up getting sleepy. I barely made it to 12:00. Out like a light by 12:30.
The next morning it did not seem as appetizing so I skipped it and drank it the regular way.


----------



## MzWill

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I found this book, "The Natural Way to Super Beauty," at a fleamarket, and was hooked.  I had to get it, it sums me up in sooo many ways.  It was all of 50 cents.  As some of you may know, I am healed of alopecia and on the path to regain 7 times what the devil stole from me.  Literally.  Anyway, this book was written in the 70s and was way ahead of its time.  The author gives information regarding natural remedies for skin, hair, weight, etc, - the benefits of sulfur, protein, ph balancing, you name it.  She refers to a recipe for regrowing thick, lush hair.  I have enclosed it below.



I stumbled across this thread last year & bought the book because I'm transitioning to a more natural way of life.  I've decided to give the "hair shake" a try this year not only for the hair benefits but also for the health benefits.  Thanks much Bronze!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Has anybody else used the Banana Orange Smoothing Recipe on the package of the Red Mill Wheat Germ?
(of course I had to alter it to include eggs).

Banana Orange Smoothie

1 1/2 c Plain Low Fat Yogurt
1/2 c    Orange Juice
1/4 c    Bob's Red Mill Wheat Germ
1/2 tsp Vanilla
1 Lrg.   Ripe Banana peeled and sliced
1 TBSP Honey
1/4 tsp Ground cinnamon
(added)
1-2       Eggs 

Place all ingredients in blender container. Cover and Blend on high speed 1 minute or until smooth.
Pour into glasses and sprinkle with additional
wheat germ. Makes 2 servings.
(For a thicker smoothie add frozen banana slices)

I didn't have plain yogurt and Im glad because I think it made it taste better.

Sorry if this was previously posted. I forgot.


----------



## ayoung

Finally Joining! Been eying this thread for the LONGEST, but thought I couldn't get the egg down. I did and I will do this for 3 months....if I get good results like u ladies--this is a keeper!

My 'egg drink'
1 egg white
4-8 oz of apple juice, cranberry juice, or soy milk
flaxseed oil
1 scoop of my powdered multi-vitamin

STARTING PIC:


----------



## dlove

Ladies, I am glad to report that I tried the original recipe "hair smoothie" this morning with one cup of the Del Monte pineapples.

The result:  Delicious!  I didn't taste the raw egg;however, I did have somewhat of an unsettling taste in my mouth afterwards.  This will not deter me from receiving all the benefits of this smoothie.

I need your help finding wheat germ oil.  Whole foods nor GNC had it.  Where are purchasing it? Please post a pic so I know what I'm looking for.

How long did you notice hair benefits?  Skin benefits?

Happy Hair Growing,
 DLove


----------



## LostInAdream

I have been eyeing this thread for a while now like everyday seeing what results you guys were getting. I finally decided to try for my self on thursday and its actually pretty good. I add omega 369 oil from the vitamin shoppe, a banana, vanilla extract and cinnamon and I love it can't wait to see the results my hair feels really moisturized. Thanks ladies for all the tips!


----------



## silentdove13

Okay, I think  I am almost ready to try this.  I have been eyeing this thread for some time and just spent the last 1 1/2 reading post when I should be doing my errands. I am going to start on January 21 (I don't get my disability check until then) so I have time to buy all my ingredients unless I can convince one of my brothers to buy them for me.  I wish continued hair growth for all who have been using this and new growth for us just joining.


----------



## MonaRae

complexsimplicity said:


> I just want to say that I absolutely love this forum. I have learned so much and not all a/b hair either. This forum has taught me to live healthier overall. Today I self relaxed and it came out fabulous bc of learning a/b *the half and half method*. It really works!!!! I can now be completely free of salons. I never went to the salons anyway except for a touch up, now I don't have to. Learning a/b this shake has made me re-evaluate my eating habits. Now I'm all a/b being healthy. I even purchased some colon cleansing stuff. The benefits are amazing. I haven't received it yet but I'm sure I will be pleased. I definitely want to do this especially after learning a/b Eartha Kitt passing away from colon cancer a few days ago. May she rest in peace. I LOVE THIS FORUM!!!!


 
I really glad this is working for you!  

What the half and half method?  I missed this one.


----------



## MonaRae

Ms.Lyons & silentdove13 you will not be sorry!  The hardest part is getting past what you think the raw egg would taste like.  After that its easy.  And like was all boost around here "_you don't even taste it_" .

Welcome Ladies and all New comers!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Wow, so many new Egglettes~  Welcome, welcome, welcome!  

This is probably the BeSt decision you will ever make for your hair and your body.  Seriously.  You all are in for wonderful surprises.  It's great to read of our success, but wait until you reap the benefits for yourselves. 

I'm sorry I missed you guys yesterday, i was under the weather with a sore throat, ear infection, but i've bounced back really quickly...i think my daily cocktail has built up my immune system.  I've been running myself ragged trying to be all things to everyone and it caught up with me.  But, not for long, Thank God!

^^^I'll post a pix of raw wheat germ and where you can buy it, hon.

I appreciate all of your warm words, it's a great way to start the year off.  

I had a really challenging year in '08 and i'm believing God that '09 will make up for all the heart break and disappointment I endured, I can say this, God got me through...so for all going through some challenges, just know, things will get better as long as you put your hand in God's and trust Him all the way.

I'm glad so many have stuck it out, we told ya the egg didn't taste badly, and so many more are on-board.


~*~Happy New Growth, Egglettes~*~


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*As i promised*,





 
Brands A-Z > Bob's Red Mill 







Enlarge image
*Bob's Red Mill, Natural Raw Wheat Germ, 16 oz (1 lb) 453 g*

SRP: $2.45
Our price: $2.33 
Savings of: $0.12(5.00 %)













 Description 

Friend of the Heart
The Heart of the Wheat Kernel
A Natural Source of Folic Acid
You Can See Our Quality!
All Natural
Kosher
Wheat Germ is the heart of the wheat berry. It has a delicious nutty flavor, and is packed with nutrition. For a scant 60 calories and one and a half grams of dietary fiber, thirteen percent of recommended daily value of folic acid, ten percent of recommended daily value of phosphorus, magnesium and zinc, and fifteen percent of your vitamin E and thiamin requirements. It is a cholesterol and sodium free food, and its fat is unsaturated. You can use Wheat Germ to replace up to one half cup of flour when baking cookies, muffins and breads. Use it as a topping for fruit pies, fruit salads, yogurt and ice cream, or as a nutritious breading for chicken or fish and as filler for meatballs and meatloaf.
Diets rich in whole grain foods and other plant foods low in total fat, saturated fat and cholesterol, may reduce the risk of heart disease and some cancers.
You can use Wheat Germ to replace up to one half cup of fiber when baking cookies, muffins, and breads. Use it as a topping for fruit pies, fruit salads, yogurt and ice cream, or as a nutritious breading for chicken or fish and as filler for meatballs and meatloaf. 

Supplement Facts *Supplement Facts **Serving Size: *2 Tbsp (16 g) *Servings Per Container: *28 *Amount Per Serving **% DV *Calories60 Cal. from Fat 15 Total Fat 1.5 g 3%Saturated Fat 0 g 0%Tran Fat 0 g Cholesterol0 mg 0%Sodium0 mg 0%Total Carbohydrate 9 g 3%Dietary Fiber 2 g 10%Sugars2 g Protein4 g Vitamin A 0%Vitamin C 0%Calcium 0%Iron 6%Vitamin E 15%Thiamin 15%Folate 13%Phosphorus 10%Magnesium 10%Zinc 10%*Percent Daily Values (DV) are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. Your Daily Values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs. *Calories**2,000**2,500*Total Fat Less than 65 g 80 g Sat. Fat Less than 20 g 25 g CholesterolLess than 300 mg 300 mg SodiumLess than 2,400 mg 2,400 mg Total Carbohydrate 300 g 375 g Dietary Fiber 25 g 30 g 

Other Ingredients 100% natural raw wheat germ. 
Free of preservatives and chemical additives. 

Warnings Keeps best refrigerated or frozen.


----------



## ladyofvirtue

I've had my hair in braids for about the last month.(I'll be wearing a wig for about another year). Before I did the BC, about a year ago, my hair was around mid-back length.  But, I was so tired of it being thin and being super weak.  It was a breaking, tangled mess.

I had decided to grow out the permed hair by gradually cutting my ends.  But, one day when I washed it, I was forced to cut off all the permed hair.  My comb would only go through the new growth!!!  I had grown about 3.5 inches of NG.

So, I braided it, got a wig that looked like my own hair and decided that I would wear it for many years before my length came back.

Then, I read about this recipe and thought, why not?  It sure couldn't hurt.  

Fastforward to today, when I took my braids down to comb and re-braid, I was so shocked and surprised.  My natural hair HAS NEVER BEEN SO HEALTHY, THICK, AND GREW SO LONG, SO FAST, IN MY ENTIRE LIFE!!!!!

Again, blessings to Br*nze for sharing this wonderful information with us.

_*Br*nze, I hope your hair grows down to your ankles. *_

_*I can see you now, "Um...scuse me, but you're stepping on my hair.  Would you get off of it please?"*_


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Lady of Virtue, this post brought me to tears.  I was hoping that this thread would bless someone, and your testimony and others, have shown me that it has.  *

*Thank you, thank you, thank you for that blessing, girl i receive it in Jesus' Name, I do~~*

*I'm so very happy for you, your hair is gonna come back 7-fold, i pray that for everyone on this cocktail....Blessings to you, Lady of Virtue, & more blessings for sharing that powerful testimony.*



ladyofvirtue said:


> I've had my hair in braids for about the last month.(I'll be wearing a wig for about another year).
> 
> Before I did the BC, about a year ago, my hair was around mid-back length. But, I was so tired of it thin jing and being super weak. It was a breaking, tangled mess.
> 
> I had decided to grow out the permed hair by gradually cutting my ends. But, one day when I washed it, I was forced to cut off all the permed hair. My comb would only go through the new growth!!! I had grown about 3.5 inches of NG.
> 
> So, I braided it, got a wig that looked like my own hair and decided that I would wear it for many years before my length came back.
> 
> Then, I read about this recipe and thought, why not? It sure couldn't hurt.
> 
> Fastforward to today, when I took my braids down to comb and re-braid, I was so shocked and surprised. My natural hair HAS NEVER BEEN SO HEALTHY, THICK, AND GREW SO LONG, SO FAST, IN MY ENTIRE LIFE!!!!!
> 
> Again, blessings to Br*nze for sharing this wonderful information with us.
> 
> _*Br*nze, I hope your hair grows down to your ankles. *_
> 
> _*I can see you now, "Um...scuse me, but you're stepping on my hair. Would you get off of it please?"*_


* <<<I luv luv luv it~~~*


----------



## PuffyBrown

Bronze~
This one is the best one I have tried so far. I tried the Fearns. It has more of a nuttier flavor but is not ground as fine as the Red Mills. Red Mills also thickens better and settles to the bottom at a much slower rate.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *As i promised*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brands A-Z > Bob's Red Mill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enlarge image
> *Bob's Red Mill, Natural Raw Wheat Germ, 16 oz (1 lb) 453 g*
> 
> SRP: $2.45
> Our price: $2.33
> Savings of: $0.12(5.00 %)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Description
> 
> Friend of the Heart
> The Heart of the Wheat Kernel
> A Natural Source of Folic Acid
> You Can See Our Quality!
> All Natural
> Kosher
> Wheat Germ is the heart of the wheat berry. It has a delicious nutty flavor, and is packed with nutrition. For a scant 60 calories and one and a half grams of dietary fiber, thirteen percent of recommended daily value of folic acid, ten percent of recommended daily value of phosphorus, magnesium and zinc, and fifteen percent of your vitamin E and thiamin requirements. It is a cholesterol and sodium free food, and its fat is unsaturated. You can use Wheat Germ to replace up to one half cup of flour when baking cookies, muffins and breads. Use it as a topping for fruit pies, fruit salads, yogurt and ice cream, or as a nutritious breading for chicken or fish and as filler for meatballs and meatloaf.
> Diets rich in whole grain foods and other plant foods low in total fat, saturated fat and cholesterol, may reduce the risk of heart disease and some cancers.
> You can use Wheat Germ to replace up to one half cup of fiber when baking cookies, muffins, and breads. Use it as a topping for fruit pies, fruit salads, yogurt and ice cream, or as a nutritious breading for chicken or fish and as filler for meatballs and meatloaf.
> 
> Supplement Facts *Supplement Facts **Serving Size: *2 Tbsp (16 g) *Servings Per Container: *28 *Amount Per Serving **% DV *Calories60 Cal. from Fat 15 Total Fat 1.5 g 3%Saturated Fat 0 g 0%Tran Fat 0 g Cholesterol0 mg 0%Sodium0 mg 0%Total Carbohydrate 9 g 3%Dietary Fiber 2 g 10%Sugars2 g Protein4 g Vitamin A 0%Vitamin C 0%Calcium 0%Iron 6%Vitamin E 15%Thiamin 15%Folate 13%Phosphorus 10%Magnesium 10%Zinc 10%*Percent Daily Values (DV) are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. Your Daily Values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs. *Calories**2,000**2,500*Total Fat Less than 65 g 80 g Sat. Fat Less than 20 g 25 g CholesterolLess than 300 mg 300 mg SodiumLess than 2,400 mg 2,400 mg Total Carbohydrate 300 g 375 g Dietary Fiber 25 g 30 g
> 
> Other Ingredients 100% natural raw wheat germ.
> Free of preservatives and chemical additives.
> 
> Warnings Keeps best refrigerated or frozen.


----------



## complexsimplicity

MonaRae said:


> I really glad this is working for you!
> 
> What the half and half method? I missed this one.


 
The half and half method is when you relax one half of your hair first while covering up the other half w/ a shower cap so that it doesn't get wet while rinsing and neutralizing the first half. then you go back and relax the second half rinse and neutralize. i neutralize my entire ahead after i relax the second half just to make sure i got all of the relaxer out. This works for me because I get overwhelmed trying to do my whole head at one time and I come out underprocessed. Like it looks like a relaxer never even touched my head at all. hth


----------



## lp318lp

Hello ladies!

Just wanted to know if anyone has posted any progress pics yet?  I just found this thread and am interested to see if anyone is seeing any results, and if you have...  would you mind sharing?

Thanks!

me~


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yep, it is really good, huh?  I tried Fearns a while back and I swear it made me gag, the after taste was deplorable, ick.  I'm sticking with Bob's, for sure.



PuffyBrown said:


> Bronze~
> This one is the best one I have tried so far. I tried the Fearns. It has more of a nuttier flavor but is not ground as fine as the Red Mills. Red Mills also thickens better and settles to the bottom at a much slower rate.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^^ lp318lp, Thanks for checking us out.  How about this for progress?  Check the thread, many, including me, are reporting younger looking skin, more energy, weight loss, in addition to  thicker, longer, moisturized hair....there is so much, you'd be amazed...



ladyofvirtue said:


> I've had my hair in braids for about the last month.(I'll be wearing a wig for about another year). Before I did the BC, about a year ago, my hair was around mid-back length. But, I was so tired of it being thin and being super weak. It was a breaking, tangled mess.
> 
> I had decided to grow out the permed hair by gradually cutting my ends. But, one day when I washed it, I was forced to cut off all the permed hair. My comb would only go through the new growth!!! I had grown about 3.5 inches of NG.
> 
> So, I braided it, got a wig that looked like my own hair and decided that I would wear it for many years before my length came back.
> 
> Then, I read about this recipe and thought, why not? It sure couldn't hurt.
> 
> Fastforward to today, when I took my braids down to comb and re-braid, I was so shocked and surprised. My natural hair HAS NEVER BEEN SO HEALTHY, THICK, AND GREW SO LONG, SO FAST, IN MY ENTIRE LIFE!!!!!
> 
> Again, blessings to Br*nze for sharing this wonderful information with us.
> 
> _*Br*nze, I hope your hair grows down to your ankles. *_
> 
> _*I can see you now, "Um...scuse me, but you're stepping on my hair. Would you get off of it please?"*_


----------



## ladyofvirtue

ladies!

Just wanted to know if anyone has posted any progress pics yet? I just found this thread and am interested to see if anyone is seeing any results, and if you have... would you mind sharing?

Thanks!

me~ 

I'd like to post pics around Mother's Day.  I just need to find out how to get them from my camera phone.


----------



## MonaRae

I'm  about posting my pics.  Yeah I'm getting wonderful growth (_phenomenal actually_) but my ends are towup!  And I'm  for a miracle.  I'm also 31 weeks post right now so most of my hair is sticking to my head! 

The plan was to stretch for 1 year (May 2009) but enuff is enuff.  I'm going to a wedding on Valentines's day and I plan on looking good from head to toe!

Oh and today is my 3 months marker for shake.


----------



## complexsimplicity

MonaRae said:


> I'm  about posting my pics. Yeah I'm getting wonderful growth (_phenomenal actually_) but my ends are towup! And I'm  for a miracle. I'm also 31 weeks post right now so most of my hair is sticking to my head!
> 
> The plan was to stretch for 1 year (May 2009) but enuff is enuff. I'm going to a wedding on Valentines's day and I plan on looking good from head to toe!
> 
> Oh and today is my 3 months marker for shake.


 
*Would you happen to know the exact amount each month? And would you mind sharing if you increased the amount of protein in your overall diet or would you just sum up your growth to the shake? I'm already getting tired of all this salmon and tuna I've been eating. I would love to just take my shake in the morning and my protein bar for my mid morning snack and not have to worry a/b consciously ingesting protein for the rest of the day. tia*


----------



## ladyofvirtue

MonaRae said:


> I'm  about posting my pics. Yeah I'm getting wonderful growth (_phenomenal actually_) but my ends are towup! And I'm  for a miracle. I'm also 31 weeks post right now so most of my hair is sticking to my head!
> 
> The plan was to stretch for 1 year (May 2009) but enuff is enuff. I'm going to a wedding on Valentines's day and I plan on looking good from head to toe!
> 
> Oh and today is my 3 months marker for shake.


 
Hi Mona,

With so much growth and improvement with our hair in 3 months, can you imagine, Lord willing, how long our hair will be in one year?


----------



## ayoung

Can't wait to hit the 3 month mark like u ladies!!

Day 2 for me.

Used soy milk (for a bit more protein)
Multi-vitamin powder
1 egg white
flaxseed
*chugged it*


----------



## yodie

My church is doing a corporate fast starting tomorrow.  Guess what I'll be drinking during the fast?? Yep, my shake.  This shake comes in handy for everything.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yep, it is my 3 month marker, also, wow, that went by fast!   We need to do a 6-month-er and be done with it....Girls, I am so serious when i posted waistlength hair cocktail, i made no mistakes with that...i'm sure everyone thought it was a cute, catchy phrase.  I'm in it to win it...we all stick with this and our hair will be to our waists in record-time, i cut my hair and it grows back in 3 weeks, i feel like a chia pet...and that's a good thing.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I added an apple and my light and fit vanilla yogurt....:notworthy   I think this made my drink even more awesome! I'm going to add another egg to the mix. I  now use the wheat germ oil in my green smoothie for lunch. The taste was just too strong for my egg cocktail.   I was so lost without my cocktail. No energy, my skin started acting up! Thank goodness I can start drinking this again.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^that sounds like a good mix, natrlchallenge, yum, i will eventually get that adventurous on my lunch mix...i'm taking notes on all of your cocktails, bcs i will need the variety so i don't get bored at lunchtime...now, i need to go shopping, big time.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Ok.

Here is a comparison shot of my hair.
I started taking the shakes in October.
Granted I DC twice per week.
I used MT in November but I keep forgetting to do it.
I use my tatoo as my marker.

From the picture, I believe that I increased in thickness mostly. My hair grows out and not down. I got a normal amount of length. I am over all pleased.


*note: I have about 1.5" of new growth in there.


----------



## MonaRae

complexsimplicity I'm not a hair measurer so I'm not sure how much I get monthly.  I believe without any suppliments I get 1/4 of an inch.  But currently I have about 5 inches of new growth at the crown of my head and about 4" in the back and I would say 3" in the front.  Keep in mind that I'm also 31 weeks post so that's not all from the shake.

Keep up with the protein I believe you will like what you see when its all said and don't (_I should be saying that to myself_ ).

Oh and I don't eat any extra protein. The plan was to increase my protein intake but I just ever got around to it.  This week that will change.  Not sure how much I will consume daily but I will try to get at least 2 servings.

Thanks for the encouragement LadyOfVirtue!


----------



## yodie

For the ladies making the shake at lunch, are you using a portable mixer?

I'm having a shake for dinner tonight. That'll make 2 today.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Wait, no comments egglets?
Whats up with that?


----------



## lp318lp

You ladies are definitely encouraging me to join this challenge...  ....

I'll have to go back and read up on a few of the posts before I make my final decision.

me~


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Puf-fy-Brown!!!  Dang-gon-it, girl, that is some awesome progress!!!  Your hair looks delicious.  Simply mouthwatering.  I am so happy for you.  I just read the post and I almost fell off my chair.  Girl, the thickness is incredible.  The length is incredible.  I'm at a loss for adjectives, here.  And i'm a writer. .  We are gonna make all of lhcf join this bandwagon with results like this. 

quote=PuffyBrown;6645483]Ok.

Here is a comparison shot of my hair.
I started taking the shakes in October.
Granted I DC twice per week.
I used MT in November but I keep forgetting to do it.
I use my tatoo as my marker.

From the picture, I believe that I increased in thickness mostly. My hair grows out and not down. I got a normal amount of length. I am over all pleased.


*note: I have about 1.5" of new growth in there.



[/quote]


----------



## yodie

PuffyBrown,

Your hair looks so full.  I see the length and I also see that it has grown out.  Kind of looks like a lush fountain.  You gro girl!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Mona~, i can't wait til you post pics, your hair will probably make me faint, just keel over....

I know what you mean about posting pics and being a lil' photo-shy.  I feel the same way, i have *had* such thinning that i've cut quite a bit...i'm really all natural except for, i dunno know, 2 inches maybe?  I did finally get a digicam for Christmas, and i did take pictures that i posted in another thread...i'll eventually post it in my fotki...can someone help me build one? pretty pleeze?( pm me if you can...)

But you know what, Mona, soon we (meaning all Egglettes) will be vying for a spot as Feature of The Month, promise.   The Moderators just won't know who to choose, it'll probably be like 12-way ties....or a year or two of celebrating each and every one of us. 



MonaRae said:


> complexsimplicity I'm not a hair measurer so I'm not sure how much I get monthly. I believe without any suppliments I get 1/4 of an inch. But currently I have about 5 inches of new growth at the crown of my head and about 4" in the back and I would say 3" in the front. Keep in mind that I'm also 31 weeks post so that's not all from the shake.
> 
> Keep up with the protein I believe you will like what you see when its all said and don't (_I should be saying that to myself_ ).
> 
> Oh and I don't eat any extra protein. The plan was to increase my protein intake but I just ever got around to it. This week that will change. Not sure how much I will consume daily but I will try to get at least 2 servings.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement LadyOfVirtue!


----------



## MonaRae

Sorry PuffyBrown!  I went straight to Post Reply without reading and missed your shinning results!

Great progress!  I'm really loving the fullness! 

Oh and Br*nzeb!  How dare you post pics in another thread!  We been thru to much for that one!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> Sorry PuffyBrown! I went straight to Post Reply without reading and missed your shinning results!
> 
> Great progress! I'm really loving the fullness!
> 
> Oh and Br*nzeb! How dare you post pics in another thread! We been thru to much for that one!


 *I knew i would get called out...okay, here goes ......*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

So, it's really nothing major, just a starting point.  I'm shy because at one time I had a gorgeous head of hair, and i'm starting over with great egglettes like you all cheering me on...i did feel like a traitor for not posting a pic earlier, though, i must say, but I joined a thicker hair in 09 challenge and i HAD to post a starting picture....so without further 'ado, {be gentle}





excuse the messy Christmas bathroom and mirror and un-toned bod, I was up super early wrapping gifts...yes on Christmas day, don't judge me.  I had just cut 2+ inches off the night before, and 1+ inches the week before so i was well at bsl...oh well, i should get it back by...hm, whatcha think, Feb 25th?  That's my goal. 

Can i make it?  I bet I can!!!  I think I can!!!  I hope I can!!!


----------



## yodie

You'll make it Bronze. We'll all make it!!!

Do you ladies have portable blenders to make your shake at work?


----------



## PuffyBrown

Wow.
You have some pretty hair.
It doesn't look thin to me. Your strands looks
thick as ever.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> So, it's really nothing major, just a starting point. I'm shy because at one time I had a gorgeous head of hair, and i'm starting over and i've got great buddies like you all cheering me on...i did feel like a traitor, though, i must say, but it is a thicker hair in 09 challenge and i HAD to post a starting picture....so without further 'ado,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse the messy Christmas bathroom and mirror and un-toned bod, I was up super early wrapping gifts...yes on Christmas day, don't judge me.  I had just cut almost 4 inches off the night before, so i was well at bsl...oh well, i should get it back by...hm, whatcha think, Feb 25th? That's my goal.
> 
> Can i make it? I bet I can!!! I think I can!!! I hope I can!!!


----------



## Stella B.

PuffyBrown said:


> Ok.
> 
> Here is a comparison shot of my hair.
> I started taking the shakes in October.
> Granted I DC twice per week.
> I used MT in November but I keep forgetting to do it.
> I use my tatoo as my marker.
> 
> From the picture, I believe that I increased in thickness mostly. My hair grows out and not down. I got a normal amount of length. I am over all pleased.
> 
> 
> *note: I have about 1.5" of new growth in there.


  Puffy, you should be pleased. You've got quite a bit of new growth and length going on. Super job! umm, I mean 'eggscellent' my dear, just 'eggscellent !!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

yodie said:


> You'll make it Bronze. We'll all make it!!!Thanks, Chica [winks]...., Yes, we will!
> 
> Do you ladies have portable blenders to make your shake at work?


 I have one at home, i will buy one for work, though, i guess that means i'll be at wallyworld tomorrow..i hope they have greenfoods, too.  i need a fridge for my classroom, as well, man i could stock some good stuff there...{dreaming}....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> Wow.
> You have some pretty hair.
> It doesn't look thin to me. Your strands looks
> thick as ever.


 
Puffy, have I told you I love you today?  Well, I <3 U, Puffy~ I really do....


----------



## sunflower

I have been consuming a raw egg off and on for several years. I have not tried the wheat germ yet. I plan on buying some tomorrow and adding it to my shake. I'm subscribing to this thread.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

sunflower said:


> I have been consuming a raw egg off and on for several years. I have not tried the wheat germ yet. I plan on buying some tomorrow and adding it to my shake. I'm subscribing to this thread.


 So you're joining us, then?  

Welcome Sunflower, our newest Egglette~  What has been your results from consuming raw eggs, has it been for hair health or other nutritional benefits?

you'll love the wheat germ it adds a nice texture to the cocktail...don't forget wheat germ oil, too~


----------



## sunflower

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> So you're joining us, then?
> 
> Welcome Sunflower, our newest Egglette~ What has been your results from consuming raw eggs, has it been for hair health or other nutritional benefits?
> 
> you'll love the wheat germ it adds a nice texture to the cocktail...don't forget wheat germ oil, too~


 
I started doing it a couple of years ago for health benefits. That recipe that I posted earlier with the banana and the soy milk is what I have been consuming for several years now. I would stop drinking it when I got pregnant then after our baby was born I would start up again. I noticed that I would build muscle easier and faster. I also had strong hair and nails when I was consuming the shake. I used it as a breakfast, meal replacement. 

I'm going to try to find the wheat germ oil as well.


----------



## MonaRae

Beautiful hair Br*nzeb! Your strands look strong and well moisturized!  Great job 

I'm sitting here desperately looking for the Design Essential relaxer online and I just can't find it.  I want to texlax with it so that means no salon.  However since I can't find it I will have to go to a salon.  The good news is I know a hair school that using DS and one of the ladies there is really good.  I can't take the nap!  So I might have a preview myself really soon.  I don't have the lenght as Puffy and Br*nzeb but I hope to have the healthy strands.


----------



## CheLala13

I've gone through some of the thread, but could people post their UPDATED recipes? I know some of them didn't work, didn't taste good but people tweaked them. This thread is so long! I found a few, but this would be helpful.


----------



## MonaRae

Here's my current recipe:

8 oz Soy Milk
1 Tbsp Flaxseed Oil
1 Raw Veggie Feed Cage Free Egg
1 Tbsp Molasses (for the iron)
Vitamin Cocktail
Banana (if available)

My Vitamin Cocktail consist of:

B6 
  Multi Vitamin
  Multi Mineral
  Zinc
  Biotin

I plan to get more MSM and Vitimin C really soon. 

The wheat germ oil for me was too pricie ($14 for 8 oz)  So I got 16 oz of Flaxseed for $17 and it supplies 33 servings.  The raw wheat germ was causing me weight gain so I dropped it like it was hot!


----------



## guyanesesista

My current recipe:

8oz. soy milk
2tbl spoon flaxseeds
1 scoop soy protein powder

or 
8oz pineapple or orange juice
2tbl spoon flaxseeds
1 scoop soy protein powder


----------



## complexsimplicity

Here's my recipe

8oz vanilla soy
1/2 banana
1 pack of stevia (natural sweetener)
2 raw organic eggs
3/4 tsp MSM powder
2 tbsp raw wheat germ
1 tbsp wheat germ oil
4 tbsp amino acids

on the side I take 2 vitamin c tablets which equate to 2,000mg. I read somewhere that vitamin c helps the MSM absorb better and then I also take some digestive enzymes because I also read that if consuming large amounts of protein, you need the enzymes to help break it down and have it go to the places it needs to go faster


----------



## weaveologist

ladyofvirtue said:


> Hi Mona,
> 
> With so much growth and improvement with our hair in 3 months, can you imagine, Lord willing, how long our hair will be in one year?


 
I have started a personal "inch a month" challenge. I will most likely blog the results. I won't start the blog though until January 19th, when I get the first month progress pics.

My "inch a month" challenge regimen includes this smoothie sooooo I will be sure to post the link in this thread.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I currently use 1 egg
1/4 cup orange juice
1/4 cup skim milk
1 small apple
1 banana (i freeze mine. It adds extra flavor)
2 tbsp of lite and fit vanilla yogurt
1 tbsp of wheat germ
It's tasty and it is not too strong for my stomach. The wheat germ oil is just too strong for me. The apple and yogurt makes it really sweet and filling. This drink gives me so much energy and it soothes my problematic winter skin! I don't eat like a pig when I have it and it helps me wake up refreshed, too. It is a win win situation for me. I use my lil magic bullet to make it.


----------



## ladyofvirtue

Hi *Br*nze* and *Puffy*,


If this is your starting point, you will reach your goal in no time.

Great length, and thickness!


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty

hey all, been gone for a for about a week, but I was just taking a break, you should have seen the looks that I was getting when I wore my hair down for the holidays. I really need to find my usb cord for my cam, I'm really mad because I cant find it and I have some awesome updated pics, anyway my cocktail is still the same

soy milk
wheat germ oil 2 tbls
flaxseed oil 2 tbls
1 egg1 tbls nesquik
couple of frozen strawberries


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> Beautiful hair Br*nzeb! Your strands look strong and well moisturized! Great job  [smooches] Thanks, Mona, that post was just for you...
> 
> I'm sitting here desperately looking for the Design Essential relaxer online and I just can't find it. I want to texlax with it so that means no salon. However since I can't find it I will have to go to a salon. The good news is I know a hair school that using DS and one of the ladies there is really good. I've heard those hair schools are really good, my cuz in Louisiana will only get her hair done at one in particular, she swears by them I can't take the nap! So I might have a preview myself really soon. I don't have the lenght as Puffy and Br*nzeb but I hope to have the healthy strands.


 Great, Mona, you know we all have to start somewhere, and i'm like you, i just pray for the healthiness to come back...the length will get there, it may take a little patience, but it'll happen.

I cut so much hair off I didn't know if i'd be able to do my co-wash-n-go bun, but i pulled it off, Thank God!  Wooh, I would have been stuck for styles, because I'm not taking that much time to style my hair, I can't with my schedule, but i'm spoiled, because I never did, I've always had 5 minute hair, if it takes longer than that, i won't have it.



ladyofvirtue said:


> Hi *Br*nze* and *Puffy*,
> 
> 
> If this is your starting point, you will reach your goal in no time.
> 
> Great length, and thickness!


Thanks for the support, Ladyofvirtue, you'll be right in there with us.  I'm routing for all of us to get to our goals in record time.  



Sho_iz_pretty said:


> hey all, been gone for a for about a week, but I was just taking a break, you should have seen the looks that I was getting when I wore my hair down for the holidays. Oooh, weee, enquiring minds wanna know, were they is it live or memorex stares?  Or gosh i wish my hair looked like that stares?  I really need to find my usb cord for my cam, I'm really mad because I cant find it and I have some awesome updated pics, anyway my cocktail is still the same hurry up and find that usb cord and post those pics, Sho_iz_pretty, i wanna see what they saw...congrats....girl, let 'em know about the cocktail, i bet they'd drink raw eggs to get what you've got.
> 
> soy milk
> wheat germ oil 2 tbls
> flaxseed oil 2 tbls
> 1 egg1 tbls nesquik
> couple of frozen strawberries


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

My cocktail recipe is the same as the original, no changes I started using flax oil and eventually ran out, i haven't started again.  I may use flaxseed, instead, though...


----------



## yodie

I added 2 tbsp of flax to my shake too. So, now its:

Almond milk
Handful of spinach
Frozen banana
Ice
2 tbsp wheat germ
2 tbsp flaxseed
1 tbsp lecithin
1 egg
Liquid vits

I take flax oil separately


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

yodie said:


> I added 2 tbsp of flax to my shake too. So, now its:
> 
> Almond milk
> Handful of spinach
> Frozen banana
> Ice
> 2 tbsp wheat germ
> 2 tbsp flaxseed
> 1 tbsp lecithin
> 1 egg
> Liquid vits
> 
> I take flax oil separately


 Yodie, let me know how you feel with the flax seed in your cocktail...i hope to get it this week.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Welcome Sunflower.
============================

My recipe is the same.

Soy Milk
1/2 scoop soy protein powder
2 TBSP Raw Wheat Germ
1 TBSP Wheat Germ Oil
1 TBSB Flaxseed Oil
2 Eggs. I use powder eggs so that is 4 TBSP.

PS.
I am going to add some sugar free strawberry, or banana powder for an additional kick. I am ordering it on Friday.


----------



## Amari

Would it be horrible if I used skim milk or even 2% because whole milk is too many calories.(150)


----------



## Kimbosheart

Hey Y'all, I have been reading about this and I'm joining in. Or rather, I have been drinking the shake for 6 days now.

My recipe:
1 raw egg, 1 cup skim milk, 1 heaping TBS brewer's yeast, 1 heaping TBS raw wheat germ, 2 TBS wheat germ oil and 1 packet of carnation breakfast shake.

A few things I've noticed:
- my skin looks amazingly radiant
- if you pour the milk into the blender and then add the wheat germ and brewer's yeast, mix it a little and let it dissolve, the graininess and taste really subside. I usually do crunches or squats while Im letting it dissolve.
- The carnation mix in chocolate adds 130 calories, and 7g of protein. It also makes the shake extremely palatable.
- The only time I "taste" the raw egg is when I think about it while, Im drinking it

Well, I will keep the board posted with results and pics at some regular interval. Thanks so much for the information, when I first read it I knew it would work. I really feel that our bodies are designed to take nutrients from real, whole food sources. I don't think a vitamin or supplement could ever work as efficiently in our bodies as something like this could.


----------



## MonaRae

Amari said:


> Would it be horrible if I used skim milk or even 2% because whole milk is too many calories.(150)


 
You need the fat!  If calories are an issue try Almond milk.  The plan one has 60 calories per 8 oz!


----------



## MonaRae

Welcome Kimbosheart!  Looks like we have another member of the chior!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Puffy, have I told you I love you today? Well, I <3 U, Puffy~ I really do....


 
I love you too honey. We are sisters. We grow hair together and we will make our goals. God Bless~



Sho_iz_pretty said:


> hey all, been gone for a for about a week, but I was just taking a break, you should have *seen the looks that I was getting when I wore my hair down for the holidays*. I really need to find my usb cord for my cam, I'm really mad because I cant find it and I have some awesome updated pics, anyway my cocktail is still the same
> 
> soy milk
> wheat germ oil 2 tbls
> flaxseed oil 2 tbls
> 1 egg1 tbls nesquik
> couple of frozen strawberries


 
Do tell;
What happened?



Kimbosheart said:


> Hey Y'all, I have been reading about this and I'm joining in. Or rather, I have been drinking the shake for 6 days now.


 
*Welcome Kimbosheart*


----------



## CheLala13

Thanks for the recipes ladies! I think I'll give some of these a go....next week.

Anyone else, please post your updated recipes! Thanks


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Kimbosheart said:


> Hey Y'all, Hey, You, I hear that Texas drawl~ I have been reading about this and I'm joining in. Or rather, I have been drinking the shake for 6 days now.
> 
> My recipe:
> 1 raw egg, 1 cup skim milk, 1 heaping TBS brewer's yeast, 1 heaping TBS raw wheat germ, 2 TBS wheat germ oil and 1 packet of carnation breakfast shake.
> 
> A few things I've noticed:
> - my skin looks amazingly radiant
> - if you pour the milk into the blender and then add the wheat germ and brewer's yeast, mix it a little and let it dissolve, the graininess and taste really subside. I usually do crunches or squats while Im letting it dissolve. *Okay, so you're a show-off, I can work out while my cocktail dissolves, too....*Br*nze digs out walk away the pounds*  LOL!*
> - The carnation mix in chocolate adds 130 calories, and 7g of protein. It also makes the shake extremely palatable.
> - The only time I "taste" the raw egg is when I think about it while, Im drinking it
> 
> Well, I will keep the board posted with results and pics at some regular interval. Thanks so much for the information, when I first read it I knew it would work. I really feel that our bodies are designed to take nutrients from real, whole food sources. I don't think a vitamin or supplement could ever work as efficiently in our bodies as something like this could.


 Thanks for sharing.  In 6 days, your skin is gleaming, radiating, even.  Awesome.  


MonaRae said:


> You need the fat! If calories are an issue try Almond milk. The plan one has 60 calories per 8 oz!


I second Mona, you need the fat.  I made that mistake.  Don't do skim or reduced fat milk...go for the gusto or try soy or almond or.... goat?



CheLala13 said:


> Thanks for the recipes ladies! I think I'll give some of these a go....next week.Welcome, girlie~  Keep us posted when you do.
> 
> Anyone else, please post your updated recipes! Thanks


 *A great big welcome to our newest Egglettes, Kimbosheart and CheLaLa13!  Happy Hair Growing!*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*I have missed the presence of a couple dozen of Egglettes that haven't posted in a hot minute.  You all shall remain nameless at this time.  

This is a kosher way of calling y'all out and saying, "Show us some luv, come by and let the sistas know how things are goin'!"  I shall wait patiently for you all to pop back in.  

No pressure.  LOL!  

Really, We miss you guys, we hope all is going well and that you do not/have not give(n) up on the waistlength cocktail.  I mean that for "the silent soldiers" as well.  I feel the love from the lurkers, too.  [smooches xoxox]

<3 ~*Br*nze*


----------



## Kimbosheart

LOL Bronze, at digging out the Leslie Sansone, I put that there to show how I let it dissolve for just a few minutes. 
I can't wait to have a few months under my belt like the rest of y'all.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Kimbosheart said:


> LOL Bronze, at digging out the Leslie Sansone, I put that there to show how I let it dissolve for just a few minutes.
> I can't wait to have a few months under my belt like the rest of y'all.


 Girl, that Leslie Sansone "go hard!" as my students would say....  KHeart, those months went by like fiya.  I still can't believe it myself.  That's why it's not good to procrastinate (makes note to self).  It seemed like i posted this only yesterday.  *amazed*


----------



## Stella B.

I've been doing the drink for a little more than a month now, and I am confident that I am getting results:  softer new growth, complexion clearing up, lower blood pressure, increased energy... this drink is so good for you because its so healthy!! Here's my recipe:  
1 cup of rice milk
1 scoop of soy protein powder with spirulina (my new love)!
1 Tblsp. lecithin
1/4 cup egg beaters (equals 1 whole egg)
1 Tbsp wheat germ or 1/4 cup granola

I take Essential Fatty Acids separately; no need for wheat germ oil.

I'm drinking the hair cocktail every other day. On alternate days I'm drinking a glass of green smoothie( Naked Green Machine) to get my amino acids in me. I've learned that aminos need to be replaced every day, and there are 18 of them in all; 9 of them are considered essential. The body needs our help in producing some aminos on a regular basis. The eggs in our cocktail are also full of aminos. Whey is another power source for aminos. The smart ladies that were adding kelp, and spinach were so on track!  The spirulina (kelp) in my current protein powder is chock full of aminos, and has the added benefit of serving up a full portion of all the vitamins, (vitamins A,C,D,E,K, riboflavin, thiamine, niacin, vitamin B6, folate, vitamin B12, Pantheonic acid, choline, betaine,)  minerals, and has 14g. of protein per serving. This protein powder has a triple whammy-vitamins, proteins, and minerals all packed into one source. Here's a pic of my new love: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Purchased from Whole Foods
Spirulina Rules!!!!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Oh this looks good. I like Spirulina as well. Does taste really good or do you Dr. it up?




Stella B. said:


> I've been doing the drink for a little more than a month now, and I am confident that I am getting results: softer new growth, complexion clearing up, lower blood pressure, increased energy... this drink is so good for you because its so healthy!! Here's my recipe:
> 1 cup of rice milk
> 1 scoop of soy protein powder with spirulina (my new love)!
> 1 Tblsp. lecithin
> 1/4 cup egg beaters (equals 1 whole egg)
> 1 Tbsp wheat germ or 1/4 cup granola
> 
> I take Essential Fatty Acids separately; no need for wheat germ oil.
> 
> I'm drinking the hair cocktail every other day. On alternate days I'm drinking a glass of green smoothie( Naked Green Machine) to get my amino acids in me. I've learned that aminos need to be replaced every day, and there are 18 of them in all; 9 of them are considered essential. The body needs our help in producing some aminos on a regular basis. The eggs in our cocktail are also full of aminos. Whey is another power source for aminos. The smart ladies that were adding kelp, and spinach were so on track! The spirulina (kelp) in my current protein powder is chock full of aminos, and has the added benefit of serving up a full portion of all the vitamins, (vitamins A,C,D,E,K, riboflavin, thiamine, niacin, vitamin B6, folate, vitamin B12, Pantheonic acid, choline, betaine,) minerals, and has 14g. of protein per serving. This protein powder has a triple whammy-vitamins, proteins, and minerals all packed into one source. Here's a pic of my new love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased from Whole Foods
> Spirulina Rules!!!!


----------



## Stella B.

PuffyBrown said:


> Oh this looks good. I like Spirulina as well. Does taste really good or do you Dr. it up?



Honey, I have to Dr. this stuff up, physically and psychologically in order to get it down!!!! Physically, I add a little fruit juice, or a piece of fruit; and psychologically I drink it with a straw so it'll go down fast, and I'l be fooled into thinking I'm sipping a creamy MickeyD's milkshake!!!! Just kidding. It's really not so bad, it has more of the bland light protein powder taste, unlike a rich thick milkshake.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Hum,
That Spirulina can make anything have a strong taste. I have a powdered vitamin that I use that has many wonderful ingredients in it. I can only tolerate it in pineapple juice. I have to drink it right after mixing else the it will consume the flavor of the pineapple juice.Sometimes I mix it with Crystal Light which makes it good. Again don't let it sit, else you'll be sorry. It is the Puritan Prides Life's Greens. I love the results but it tastes like crap.
Thanks for sharing.



Stella B. said:


> Honey, I have to Dr. this stuff up, physically and psychologically in order to get it down!!!! Physically, I add a little fruit juice, or a piece of fruit; and psychologically I drink it with a straw so it'll go down fast, and I'l be fooled into thinking I'm sipping a creamy MickeyD's milkshake!!!! Just kidding. It's really not so bad, it has more of the bland light protein powder taste, unlike a rich thick milkshake.


----------



## Stella B.

PuffyBrown said:


> Hum,
> That Spirulina can make anything have a strong taste. I have a powdered vitamin that I use that has many wonderful ingredients in it. I can only tolerate it in pineapple juice. I have to drink it right after mixing else the it will consume the flavor of the pineapple juice. It is the Puritan Prides Life's Greens. I love the results but it tastes like crap.
> Thanks for sharing.



You're right, and I couldn't agree with you more about all the wonderful health benefits in Spirulina. I haven't tried the Puritan Pride, but I will. The results are definitely worth it.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1

Hi everybody!! I am new to the forum and I really want to try this. I have the organic eggs, the wheat germ and the silk soy vanilla but I don't have the wheat germ oil and I don't know where to get it so my question is, is it ok to just use my spectrum flax oil instead? Also, my wheat germ is the toasted kind I think. I got it from the grocery store in the cereal aisle so will the shake still be as effective with my ingredients? Thanks in advance ladies! I am so anxious to get started!


----------



## Prose Princess

I haven't posted in here in a while. Just checking in! I skipped my shake today due to time constraints but I'll be back on it tomorrow!  It's coming up on a month since I started drinking it so I'm excited! I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Essensual

Okay,

...so I've gotta locate some wheat germ oil later today, but I've got wheat germ. I'll be adding 4 (2400MG per serving) Rexall Naturals Flax seed oil gelcaps to the mix from Wal-Mart. Milk and eggs are never in short supply in our home. And being a (lacto-ovo) vegetarian, fruit and veggies are usually readily available. It's currently backordered, but I will later be putting Muscle Milk's Brownie Batter (I see you drooling) protein powder in as well (GNC). 

That having been said...

I'm in Egglets!LOL!

The fruit for today was peaches. They weren't too sweet so I did add a Tbl of honey to sweeten. IMHO...not too shabby at all!


----------



## determine3

Ladies, this is day 4 for me so i'm officially jumping on the egglett bandwagon.  I have been following you ladies for a while and watching your results and dammit, I dont want to be thinking later on.....if only i joined early out where would i be now.  I'm not only jumping in  for the hair benefits but for the overall health benefits. My shake:
3 eggs, flaxseed oil, raw wheat germ, soy milk, nutmeg, vanilla, cinnamon. I couldn't find wheat germ oil but I did find it in the capsules so i also take 1 with the drink. l

btw.....this thread is a good read!!!!!!!


----------



## EOAA

Welcome *4everbeautifull1, Essensual, and determine3*
We are glad to have you apart of this challenge!!!

4everbeautiful, wheat germ oil can be found at your
nearest whole foods store or online.
Yes,its ok to use flax oil, alot of ladies including myself are using it
And toasted wheat germ is ok, it just doesnt provide all the benefits
as raw wg....

Hello*Br*nze and Egglets*, (since i was being called out,lol)Im on my 10th week
My hair is growing like crazy...will post pics after my 6mos stretch which ends
mid Feb


----------



## Stella B.

OK ladies, I'm getting ready to have my shake after I finish this post! Drinking this hair cocktail is such an amazing way of doing beautiful things for your body and hair. I found a powerhouse website that tells what nutrients your body is getting from the different foods we consume. I decided to do a breakdown of the hair cocktail to see why author Mary Ann Crenshaw's mighty 4 ingredients work in such great combination with each other. (BTW,the Super Beauty book is a great read)!! We all know what's in the drink, but what does each ingredient in the drink offer the user in terms of vitamins, minerals, etc?  What quantity and what vitamins are we getting in each serving? This is a website that can help us figure things out:  

http://www.nutritiondata.com
A lot of ladies are substituting one ingredient for another, based on likes, dislikes, intolerances, medical conditions, whatever, and this site can help you plan nutritionally for the best alternatives to suit your tastes. The first time I went on this site, I spent hours just exploring the in-depth witamin and mineral charts, and amino acid graphs. I was awed at the amount of info here, and I hope you'll find it helpful as well.    

  Here's the good news: The milk, eggs wheat germ, and wheat germ oil all work together to provide the body with the maximum amount in grams, and milligrams of the full spectrum of the following:

Vitamins:  
Vitamin A                                        
Vitamine C                                                    
Vitamine D                                 
Vitamin E                                 
Vitamin K                                     
Thiamine                                        
Riboflavin                                          
Vitamin B6                                  
Folate                                          
Vitamin B12                                     
Pantheoic Acid                                            
Betaine   

Minerals:
Calcium
Iron
Magnesium
Phosphorous
Potassium
Sodium
Zinc
Copper
Manganese
Selenium
Flouride    

Amino acids  
Tryptophan  
Threonine
Isoleucine
Leucine
Lysine
Methionine
Cystine
Phenylanine
Tyrosine
Valine
Arginine
Histidine
Alanine
Aspartic acid
Glutanic acid
Glycine
Prolone
Serine
Hydroxproline  

And of course protein.

Whew!!!  I think that's every vitamin known to man! Believe it or not, ladies, the mighty 4 basic ingredients (milk, egg, wheat germ, wheat germ oil,) provide us with all of the above!!!!!! and then some. The trick is to make sure that all of the above is derived from the ingredients in your drink, based on the required daily amount. For example, I discovered from this website that my drink was lacking in vitamin C (added orange juice) and vitamin K (added lecithin). You can find many other food substitutions by using the nutritional analysis and food comparison buttons on the site.


Look here to view and see the benefits:
Milk:  Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Milk, whole, 3.25% milkfat 
Egg:  Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Egg, whole, raw, fresh
Raw wheat germ/oil:  Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Oil, wheat germ 
No wonder this drink does so much for the hair and body!!
The site is easy to use, and has a seemingly unlimited amount of info that can help us egglets prepare the perfect hair cocktail tailored to all our individual needs, and tastes. Just enter the food or ingredient you want to learn about, then click on nutrition facts. *Set the quantity (tsp., cup) *, and the computer will do the rest. Spend the rest of the time looking thru the vitamin charts, drop down menus for amino acids, etc. The magic number on the aminos chart should be as close to 100 as possible. The higher the number, the healthier the drink. Check out the protein quantity, calories,... there's so much info here!! You can even analyze your own recipes, if you join the site. It's free!! We will feel better knowing that we've kept the original nutritional values of our cocktail intact.
Enough from me for today. I didn't mean to tire you all out. This site was so eye-opening, that I just had to pass this on. Drink up ladies!Its gonna be a great new year filled with happiness and healthy hair!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

you guys are great...i'll be back with further comments, welcomes, etc...lol!


----------



## cmperez

4everbeautifull1 said:


> Hi everybody!! I am new to the forum and I really want to try this. I have the organic eggs, the wheat germ and the silk soy vanilla but I don't have the wheat germ oil and I don't know where to get it so my question is, is it ok to just use my spectrum flax oil instead? Also, my wheat germ is the toasted kind I think. I got it from the grocery store in the cereal aisle so will the shake still be as effective with my ingredients? Thanks in advance ladies! I am so anxious to get started!



I got my wheat germ oil at The Vitamin Shoppe.  ...  Also, just an fyi and I could be wrong on this but I believe the raw wheat germ has more nutrients than the toasted.  However, it's my understanding that the toasted wheat germ stays fresh longer than the raw....  it supposedly turns rancid pretty quickly.  I use the raw and I've been keeping it in an airtight container in the fridge and it seems fine to me.


----------



## determine3

Thanks for the welcome ladieswoohoo.  Quick question.....how many shakes do you drink per day?  I know you use it as a meal replacement but I was wondering if anyone is drinking more than 1 per day and what kind of results did you get?


----------



## Stella B.

determine3 said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladieswoohoo.  Quick question.....how many shakes do you drink per day?  I know you use it as a meal replacement but I was wondering if anyone is drinking more than 1 per day and what kind of results did you get?



Welcome....!
Some ladies are adding more dairy to the drink, some are lessening the protein; I think it depends on what the individual is trying to accomplish. I only drink it once a day, since it can be pretty calorie dense, and my body does not need 'eggstra' calories right now, just the 'eggstra' benefits!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^^Stella B., that was an amazing compilation of facts.  Just what we need to stay on track.  I appreciate you for that and the link to the site.  Chica, your work for today is done!  I will spend oodles of time there, i can already tell.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

4everbeautifull1 said:


> Hi everybody!! I am new to the forum and I really want to try this. I have the organic eggs, the wheat germ and the silk soy vanilla but I don't have the wheat germ oil and I don't know where to get it so my question is, is it ok to just use my spectrum flax oil instead? Also, my wheat germ is the toasted kind I think. I got it from the grocery store in the cereal aisle so will the shake still be as effective with my ingredients? Thanks in advance ladies! I am so anxious to get started!


 Hey Beautifull, welcome to the best thread on the forum~  You are an official Egglette.  We are happy to have ya.

First of all, i used toasted wg the first two months bcs it was all i could find.  i then found Bob's Mill Raw Wheat Germ at Iherb and purchased 3 bags for $8, total.  Toasted has less nutrients than raw, like CMPerez stated, but it'll work.  I would use it up and go for raw once you're done.  I had great progress with it.



Prose Princess said:


> I haven't posted in here in a while. Just checking in! I skipped my shake today due to time constraints but I'll be back on it tomorrow!  It's coming up on a month since I started drinking it so I'm excited! I hope everyone is doing well.


I'm glad you're back, Prose Princess. Thanks for hoppin' in.  Yeah, we are doing well, I'm so glad to be in a New Year...'08 was hard on me .  I am very optimistic about our fresh new start.



Essensual said:


> Okay,
> 
> ...so I've gotta locate some wheat germ oil later today, but I've got wheat germ. I'll be adding 4 (2400MG per serving) Rexall Naturals Flax seed oil gelcaps to the mix from Wal-Mart. Milk and eggs are never in short supply in our home. And being a (lacto-ovo) vegetarian,  fruit and veggies are usually readily available. It's currently backordered, but I will later be putting Muscle Milk's Brownie Batter (I see you drooling) *wipes up slobber*, yeah, that's me.  I saw this the other day and I knew it would be awesome...protein powder in as well (GNC).
> 
> That having been said...
> 
> I'm in Egglets!LOL! Yaay, another Egglette!
> 
> The fruit for today was peaches. They weren't too sweet so I did add a Tbl of honey to sweeten. IMHO...not too shabby at all! Not at all.


Another satisfied Egglette.  Welcome to our "Nest'" Essensual   You'll find a happy home, here.



determine3 said:


> Ladies, this is day 4 for me so i'm officially jumping on the egglett bandwagon. Ya-Hoo! I have been following you ladies for a while and watching your results and dammit, I dont want to be thinking later on.....if only i joined early out where would i be now I know, I know, I hate feeling like I missed-out on something. . I'm not only jumping in for the hair benefits but for the overall health benefits. My shake:
> *3 eggs*, flaxseed oil, raw wheat germ, soy milk, nutmeg, vanilla, cinnamon. I couldn't find wheat germ oil but I did find it in the capsules so i also take 1 with the drink. l  *Dang, Determine3,* you are _*determined*_ to get some benefits here, you'll make-up for any lost time...okay, did that taste like EggNog?  It had to.  I miss my eggnog, I may take time to do this tomorrow.
> 
> btw.....this thread is a good read!!!!!!!


Thanks, we've got a great group of posters...



EyesOfAnAngel said:


> Welcome *4everbeautifull1, Essensual, and determine3*
> We are glad to have you apart of this challenge!!!
> 
> 4everbeautiful, wheat germ oil can be found at your
> nearest whole foods store or online.
> Yes,its ok to use flax oil, alot of ladies including myself are using it
> And toasted wheat germ is ok, it just doesnt provide all the benefits
> as raw wg....
> 
> Hello*Br*nze and Egglets*, (since i was being called out,lol) *Yes, ma'am, you were being called out...uh huh. *Im on my 10th week
> My hair is growing like crazy*glad to hear it*...will post pics after my 6mos stretch which ends
> mid Feb


*can't wait.*



cmperez said:


> I got my wheat germ oil at The Vitamin Shoppe. ... Also, just an fyi and I could be wrong on this but I believe the raw wheat germ has more nutrients than the toasted. However, it's my understanding that the toasted wheat germ stays fresh longer than the raw.... it supposedly turns rancid pretty quickly. I use the raw and I've been keeping it in an airtight container in the fridge and it seems fine to me.


Good job, I totally agree with CMPerez on this...


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ^^Stella B., that was an amazing compilation of facts.  Just what we need to stay on track.  I appreciate you for that and the link to the site.  Chica, your work for today is done!  I will spend oodles of time there, i can already tell.



Thanks Bronze- I had been planning on sharing for a while now, so glad I finally got a chance to post today. I think those progress pics you and Puffy posted have got me all excited!!! Just keep the good work and news flowing...so we all can be inspired!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Gosh, our thread is flourishing, just like our hair...Welcome Newbie Egglettes, come on in', everybody that may have been hesitant to join, you'll love your results~


----------



## Vinyl

So I chickened out on taking the smoothie on my vacation. I felt awkward explaining why I needed to buy milk/eggs because I didn't want to use all of theirs up. "Oh and uh... could you toss in some blueberries?"  So I'm going to restart tomorrow.


----------



## guyanesesista

I've been falling off. I haven't had a shake since my stomach flu. I feel so bad. I'm gonna go make one in a few minutes. Since that stomach flu I haven't had a craving for much. I need to jump back into my routine.


----------



## MonaRae

The thread exploded today!  Oh my!  Welcome to all new comers!


----------



## Kimbosheart

Thanks Stella for the info. I found out that i should not use a whole packet of the chocolate instant breakfast and about 1/2 the amount of brewer's yeast. The brewer's yeast in particular can increase appetite but is wonderful for your skin. That's one heck of a catch 22.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Essensual said:


> Okay,
> 
> ...so I've gotta locate some wheat germ oil later today, but I've got wheat germ. I'll be adding 4 (2400MG per serving) Rexall Naturals Flax seed oil gelcaps to the mix from Wal-Mart. Milk and eggs are never in short supply in our home. And being a (lacto-ovo) vegetarian, fruit and veggies are usually readily available. It's currently backordered, but I will later be putting Muscle Milk's Brownie Batter (I see you drooling) protein powder in as well (GNC).
> 
> That having been said...
> 
> I'm in Egglets!LOL!
> 
> The fruit for today was peaches. They weren't too sweet so I did add a Tbl of honey to sweeten. IMHO...not too shabby at all!


 


determine3 said:


> Ladies, this is day 4 for me so i'm officially jumping on the egglett bandwagon. I have been following you ladies for a while and watching your results and dammit, I dont want to be thinking later on.....if only i joined early out where would i be now. I'm not only jumping in for the hair benefits but for the overall health benefits. My shake:
> 3 eggs, flaxseed oil, raw wheat germ, soy milk, nutmeg, vanilla, cinnamon. I couldn't find wheat germ oil but I did find it in the capsules so i also take 1 with the drink. l
> 
> btw.....this thread is a good read!!!!!!!


 


4everbeautifull1 said:


> Hi everybody!! I am new to the forum and I really want to try this. I have the organic eggs, the wheat germ and the silk soy vanilla but I don't have the wheat germ oil and I don't know where to get it so my question is, is it ok to just use my spectrum flax oil instead? Also, my wheat germ is the toasted kind I think. I got it from the grocery store in the cereal aisle so will the shake still be as effective with my ingredients? Thanks in advance ladies! I am so anxious to get started!


 


WELCOME EGGLETTS!


----------



## Opulence

I have been off my cocktail for a week and 2 days. I can already tell the difference in my skin and nails. my nail growth slowed down and my face is looking tired and I have had some breakouts. I am going to the store tomorrow to buy some eggs and get back on track.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

guyanesesista said:


> I've been falling off. I haven't had a shake since my stomach flu. I feel so bad. I'm gonna go make one in a few minutes. Since that stomach flu I haven't had a craving for much. I need to jump back into my routine.


 Oh, come on, GSista, we need ya, fight that ole flu off, you've got great hair to grow.  We're here for you {hug}



Opulence said:


> I have been off my cocktail for a week and 2 days. I can already tell the difference in my skin and nails. my nail growth slowed down and my face is looking tired and I have had some breakouts. I am going to the store tomorrow to buy some eggs and get back on track.


 That's remarkable.  you can tell the difference already?  That's why I try to not go more than a weekend without my cocktail, i don't want to lose progress.  In the early morning rush, it's easy for me to slip.  I need to get a fridge and keep all my ingredients at work.  For real.  I hope to do this in a month, tops.


----------



## guyanesesista

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Oh, come on, GSista, we need ya, fight that ole flu off, you've got great hair to grow. We're here for you {hug}
> 
> 
> That's remarkable. you can tell the difference already? That's why I try to not go more than a weekend without my cocktail, i don't want to lose progress. In the early morning rush, it's easy for me to slip. I need to get a fridge and keep all my ingredients at work. For real. I hope to do this in a month, tops.


 
The flu went away in a day but since then my appetite has changed. I've been living off soups and salads and gatorade. I guess my body is telling me something. Last time I had a stomach flu I was the same way after.


----------



## PuffyBrown

it is amazing how this product works.
Just think something so simple right under
your nose and you don't even know it.
As I said earlier, my mom made this drink for
my sister and I when we were young and I had
MBL thick hair. I am certain that the the drink was apart
of that. The "egg" scare is the reason she stopped making it. 
That recipe (I asked) was
Eggs
Milk
Mineral or Castor Oil (remember when people used to ingest mineral oil?)
Cinnamon.

I don't remember the taste but I think it 
probally would have tasted the same. 


Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Oh, come on, GSista, we need ya, fight that ole flu off, you've got great hair to grow. We're here for you {hug}
> 
> 
> That's remarkable. you can tell the difference already? That's why I try to not go more than a weekend without my cocktail, i don't want to lose progress. In the early morning rush, it's easy for me to slip. I need to get a fridge and keep all my ingredients at work. For real. I hope to do this in a month, tops.


----------



## ayoung

Quick clarification question:

Are you ladies using the whole egg or just the egg whites???

From what I understand the protein is in the egg white---but if you are using the entire egg...what are the benifits?

Thanks ladies!

Oh, and this is day 4--going strong!


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

Okay, while I have been doing the raw egg thing, I have been contemplating on doing the cocktail shake.  I have only question right now:  how does the shake taste?  I really would like to try this out, but I don't want to drink something that's going to make me have a bad gag reflex.


----------



## determine3

miss_cherokee said:


> Okay, while I have been doing the raw egg thing, I have been contemplating on doing the cocktail shake. I have only question right now: how does the shake taste? I really would like to try this out, but I don't want to drink something that's going to make me have a bad gag reflex.


 
To me the shake is yummy.  I normally add a banana,nutmeg and vanilla extract to mine but today I added frozen fruit (mangoes,strawberries,peaches) and it was extra delicious-like icecream. I use 3 eggs and I can't taste eggs at all.  

So today is day 5.  Wow, I can't wait to do a full month.  Results so far are that i'm more regular (love this) and my body feels alive.  Hard to explain but that's how I feel.  I can't wait to get the glowing healthy skin and hair benefits.  

I realize today that my mix is high in calories so i'm just gonna eat very well for the rest of my meals. I'm currently working out trying to get rid of the extra pounds from pregnancy (had baby Oct.3) and eating really healthy is already on my agenda so i'm good. I could pull back ingredients from my shake but "why would I?"


----------



## Essensual

Hello Fellow Egglettes!
Since I have to wait patiently for the arrival of my Brownie Batter protein powder, today's blend consisted of the usual suspects (egg, wheat germ, (off to get WGO today), Flax seed oil & milk) and to curb the chocolate craving I added some cocoa powder (unsweetened) and sweetened it up with honey. Uhhh....yum....but I still want my brownie batter.LOL!

And I thought you might like this handy little tool (of which I ordered 2) for Egglettes on the go like myself: http://www.gnc.com/product/index.js...r=1&kw=shaker&origkw=shaker&parentPage=search

What? No more carpal tunnel from shaking the blend manually???LOL! Gotta love that...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ayoung said:


> Quick clarification question:
> 
> Are you ladies using the whole egg or just the egg whites???
> 
> From what I understand the protein is in the egg white---but if you are using the entire egg...what are the benifits?
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Oh, and this is day 4--going strong!


 Most of us are using the entire egg.  The benefits have been posted throughout the thread, i'll do a quick run-down...extra energy, glowing skin, looking more youthful, appetite decreasing, sugar and carb craving decreased, and of course wild growth of hair, and softening of hair texture..... i think we'll look like the mixed chicks in the banner above real soon....i used to look like that, not so long ago....oh, well .



miss_cherokee said:


> Okay, while I have been doing the raw egg thing, I have been contemplating on doing the cocktail shake. I have only question right now: how does the shake taste? I really would like to try this out, but I don't want to drink something that's going to make me have a bad gag reflex.


 trust us, you won't gag, it's quite good.  i added cinnamon to my cocktail, *Thanks, Egglettes, for hipping me on to this*, and it was SOOOO good.  All I added was cinnamon, i didn't even go so far to add vanilla and nutmeg, so i can just imagine....anyhoo, Miss_Cherokee, you'll love it, promise~


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Essensual said:


> Hello Fellow Egglettes!
> Since I have to wait patiently for the arrival of my Brownie Batter protein powder, today's blend consisted of the usual suspects (egg, wheat germ, (off to get WGO today), Flax seed oil & milk) and to curb the chocolate craving I added some cocoa powder (unsweetened) *good call, throw a little cinnamon and girl, i bet this is da bomb!  i love chocolate and cinnamon *and sweetened it up with honey. Uhhh....yum....but I still want my brownie batter.LOL!
> 
> And I thought you might like this handy little tool (of which I ordered 2) for Egglettes on the go like myself: http://www.gnc.com/product/index.js...r=1&kw=shaker&origkw=shaker&parentPage=search
> 
> What? No more carpal tunnel from shaking the blend manually???LOL! Gotta love that...


*OH, snap!  That's what's up!!!!  I luv it, <3 it, love it!  I'm getting this, for sure...., it seems even simpler than the one i have at home, and it looks way cooler .  I need one for work, so i'll hit this place up this week.  Thanks, Chica~*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> it is amazing how this product works.
> Just think something so simple right under
> your nose and you don't even know it.
> As I said earlier, my mom made this drink for
> my sister and I when we were young and I had
> MBL thick hair. I am certain that the the drink was apart
> of that. The "egg" scare is the reason she stopped making it. That's why you really have to be careful who's information you take in...i was a journalism major and reporter and i hardly watch the news, if ever.  I think sometimes it does more harm than good.
> That recipe (I asked) was
> Eggs
> Milk
> Mineral or Castor Oil (remember when people used to ingest mineral oil?)
> Cinnamon.
> 
> I don't remember the taste but I think it
> probally would have tasted the same.


 This was such a great post, i remember when you shared this earlier...MBL thick hair, girl, that got me.  It was like everything  began to fall into place,  to just "fit."   You were one of the first people, besides the author  and myself, that could verify of the potency of this on hair.  I knew my cousins in Louisiana had this kinda hair and they drank this shake and were uber-smart.  I think this drink helps your mental clarity as well, i'm gonna get my babes to drink, but first i gotta hide all the egg shells, i don't wanna freak them out.  talk about picky eaters .

Thanks again for sharing, Puffy~


----------



## complexsimplicity

Essensual said:


> Hello Fellow Egglettes!
> Since I have to wait patiently for the arrival of my Brownie Batter protein powder, today's blend consisted of the usual suspects (egg, wheat germ, (off to get WGO today), Flax seed oil & milk) and to curb the chocolate craving I added some cocoa powder (unsweetened) and sweetened it up with honey. Uhhh....yum....but I still want my brownie batter.LOL!
> 
> And I thought you might like this handy little tool (of which I ordered 2) for Egglettes on the go like myself: http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2133694&cp=&sr=1&kw=shaker&origkw=shaker&parentPage=search
> 
> What? No more carpal tunnel from shaking the blend manually???LOL! Gotta love that...


 
my coworker has one of these. it's ok as long as you don't have anything like fruit in there. it won't mash it up at all. it's good for liquids only really. i was wanting to get one but i realized it's not that strong to mash up half of the banana that i put in my mix. it definitely won't chop up any frozen fruits.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^okay, so i'll get my portable smoothie maker from wally world...look aren't everything, lol


----------



## ayoung

Hmmm, portable smoothie maker....gotta look into that! 

Thanks for the clarificiation about the entire egg vs. just the egg whites.

I'll give that a try for the 2nd week and compare.
I want to keep the calories down......my drink is 150 calories at the most so if i add the yolk I should still be ok. (I use mine as supplement, not a meal replacement)

Thnks agin BBS


----------



## MonaRae

Only 150 calories!  Please share!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*^^You are so welcome, Ayoung~*


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

ayoung said:


> Quick clarification question:
> 
> Are you ladies using the whole egg or just the egg whites???
> 
> From what I understand the protein is in the egg white---but if you are using the entire egg...what are the benifits?
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Oh, and this is day 4--going strong!


I think if I decide to do the shake thingie, then I'll only be using the egg yolk.  The reasons are because I'm accustomed to consuming it raw now, and plus the egg whites are considered to be a Biotin robber.  So ladies who are eating the egg whites (raw) also, please be careful.  I can't remember exactly where I got the info from, I do remember getting it from some pretty good sources though, but egg whites can naturally rob the body of Biotin, and we all know how much we need Biotin.


----------



## tallnomad

Hey Ladies.  About to go make mine now.  I started back yesterday officially and it was SO good!  I spilled half of it, so I had to remake it which I didn't mind.  

I got my hair rebraided over the weekend, and it was super moisturized!  And my hair is usually like dry dull hay after braids.  I'm also taking salmon oil pills, so that could have helped with the moisture as well.  

My skin is still doing well, even though it had been nearly two weeks since I made the shake.  My fingernails are decent, they never really grow that long for me, BUT my toenails are off the hook!    They are long and super strong and very thick.  Anyone else notice some industrial strength toenails?


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

determine3 said:


> To me the shake is yummy.  I normally add a banana,nutmeg and vanilla extract to mine but today I added frozen fruit (mangoes,strawberries,peaches) and it was extra delicious-like icecream. I use 3 eggs and I can't taste eggs at all.
> 
> So today is day 5.  Wow, I can't wait to do a full month.  Results so far are that i'm more regular (love this) and my body feels alive.  Hard to explain but that's how I feel.  I can't wait to get the glowing healthy skin and hair benefits.
> 
> I realize today that my mix is high in calories so i'm just gonna eat very well for the rest of my meals. I'm currently working out trying to get rid of the extra pounds from pregnancy (had baby Oct.3) and eating really healthy is already on my agenda so i'm good. I could pull back ingredients from my shake but "why would I?"


What are the main ingredients in your shake?  Please forgive me, I've been trying to keep up with this thread, but I lost track


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Most of us are using the entire egg.  The benefits have been posted throughout the thread, i'll do a quick run-down...extra energy, glowing skin, looking more youthful, appetite decreasing, sugar and carb craving decreased, and of course wild growth of hair, and softening of hair texture..... i think we'll look like the mixed chicks in the banner above real soon....i used to look like that, not so long ago....oh, well .
> 
> trust us, you won't gag, it's quite good.  i added cinnamon to my cocktail, *Thanks, Egglettes, for hipping me on to this*, and it was SOOOO good.  All I added was cinnamon, i didn't even go so far to add vanilla and nutmeg, so i can just imagine....anyhoo, Miss_Cherokee, you'll love it, promise~


Thanks bronze, I'm looking forward to trying it.  Tell me though, what are the main, basic ingredients in the shake?  I know people have been modifying the originals, so I'm wondering what you all are using.


----------



## ayoung

MonaRae said:


> Only 150 calories!  Please share!



 150 calories b/c mine is a 'drink' and not a 'smoothie'. It is very simple--just to get into my system what I want---lol---not for taste or to be yummy. My multi-vit is NASTY so I just chug my drink....

1 cup Silk (Vanilla)     100 
1 Egg White             ~20  (gonna try the entire egg next which is ~70 cal)
~2tsp Flaxseed Oil    ~20
Multi-vitamin powder   --
                   Total= ~140

I drink it in the moning

Sometimes I do cranberry, OJ, or Apple Juice--but I half the calories by using 1/2 cup of juice and 1/2 cup of water.

HTH


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

Is the wheat germ oil necessary?  I've gotten the wheat germ, but haven't gotten the wheat germ oil yet.


----------



## tallnomad

miss_cherokee said:


> Thanks bronze, I'm looking forward to trying it.  Tell me though, what are the main, basic ingredients in the shake?  I know people have been modifying the originals, so I'm wondering what you all are using.



Here's the original recipe that Bronze posted:

Hair Cocktail Ingredients:
3/4 glass of whole milk (I used SilkSoy Vanilla)
1 raw egg
1 tblspn raw wheat germ oil
2 tblspns raw wheat germ
for flavor, you may add a piece of fruit in season

blend at low speed for thirty to sixty seconds. drink this blended mixture promptly. this drink should serve as your complete breakfast. do not eat or drink anything else for two hours after drinking this mixture. keep all ingredients refrigerated until use. once you notice the changes in your hair you may cut down on the daily intake of the hair cocktail and take it only twice a week. ofcourse, since it is a healthful drink, you may prefer to continue taking it indefinitely.


This is my modification of the original:

frozen mixed berries, wheat germ powder, brewer's yeast, lecithin, a big scoop or 2 of vanilla egg white protein powder, almond milk, agave nectar, liquid multivitamin, fresh romaine lettuce and spinach, EGG.  Today I added cinnamon--delish.


----------



## ladyofvirtue

tallnomad said:


> Hey Ladies. About to go make mine now. I started back yesterday officially and it was SO good! I spilled half of it, so I had to remake it which I didn't mind.
> 
> I got my hair rebraided over the weekend, and it was super moisturized! And my hair is usually like dry dull hay after braids. I'm also taking salmon oil pills, so that could have helped with the moisture as well.
> 
> My skin is still doing well, even though it had been nearly two weeks since I made the shake. My fingernails are decent, they never really grow that long for me, *BUT my toenails are off the hook!  They are long and super strong and very thick. Anyone else notice some industrial strength toenails?*




No to the above question, but, my hair is growing everywhere---and I mean _everywhere_!


----------



## guyanesesista

Essensual said:


> Hello Fellow Egglettes!
> Since I have to wait patiently for the arrival of my Brownie Batter protein powder, today's blend consisted of the usual suspects (egg, wheat germ, (off to get WGO today), Flax seed oil & milk) and to curb the chocolate craving I added some cocoa powder (unsweetened) and sweetened it up with honey. Uhhh....yum....but I still want my brownie batter.LOL!
> 
> And I thought you might like this handy little tool (of which I ordered 2) for Egglettes on the go like myself: http://www.gnc.com/product/index.js...r=1&kw=shaker&origkw=shaker&parentPage=search
> 
> What? No more carpal tunnel from shaking the blend manually???LOL! Gotta love that...


 
I hate you!! Now I have to go buy this. J/K girl. I'll love this for traveling. Good tip.



tallnomad said:


> Hey Ladies. About to go make mine now. I started back yesterday officially and it was SO good! I spilled half of it, so I had to remake it which I didn't mind.
> 
> I got my hair rebraided over the weekend, and it was super moisturized! And my hair is usually like dry dull hay after braids. I'm also taking salmon oil pills, so that could have helped with the moisture as well.
> 
> My skin is still doing well, even though it had been nearly two weeks since I made the shake. My fingernails are decent, they never really grow that long for me, BUT my toenails are off the hook!  They are long and super strong and very thick. Anyone else notice some *industrial strength toenails*?


 
No, but


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

tallnomad said:


> Here's the original recipe that Bronze posted:
> 
> Hair Cocktail Ingredients:
> 3/4 glass of whole milk (I used SilkSoy Vanilla)
> 1 raw egg
> 1 tblspn raw wheat germ oil
> 2 tblspns raw wheat germ
> for flavor, you may add a piece of fruit in season
> 
> blend at low speed for thirty to sixty seconds. drink this blended mixture promptly. this drink should serve as your complete breakfast. do not eat or drink anything else for two hours after drinking this mixture. keep all ingredients refrigerated until use. once you notice the changes in your hair you may cut down on the daily intake of the hair cocktail and take it only twice a week. ofcourse, since it is a healthful drink, you may prefer to continue taking it indefinitely.
> 
> 
> This is my modification of the original:
> 
> frozen mixed berries, wheat germ powder, brewer's yeast, lecithin, a big scoop or 2 of vanilla egg white protein powder, almond milk, agave nectar, liquid multivitamin, fresh romaine lettuce and spinach, EGG.  Today I added cinnamon--delish.


Thanks!  With the exception of lettuce and spinach, your shake sounds yummy


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

miss_cherokee said:


> I think if I decide to do the shake thingie, then I'll only be using the egg yolk. The reasons are because I'm accustomed to consuming it raw now, and plus the egg whites are considered to be a Biotin robber. So ladies who are eating the egg whites (raw) also, please be careful. I can't remember exactly where I got the info from, I do remember getting it from some pretty good sources though, but egg whites can naturally rob the body of Biotin, and we all know how much we need Biotin.


 We discussed this early on and found that it had to be an alarming amount of egg white consumption to deplete Biotin levels, 30 eggs per day couldn't even do it.  I forget which post, but it was early in the life of this thread.  We realized our Biotin levels are not being threatened, so we can take the yolk and whites , those of us who wish to, anyway.


----------



## tallnomad

miss_cherokee said:


> Thanks!  With the exception of lettuce and spinach, your shake sounds yummy



Thanks, but I can assure you it's yummy even with the lettuce and spinach.  I find that the greens help to ground me because with the fruit, I can be a bit loopy.  Because the greens are water-based, you really don't even taste them at all.  And of course they contain lots of vitamin A and other essential goodies.


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

I was wondering:  do you think we could add something like a flavored packet of sugar-free gelatin to the mix?  Would that cause any problems?


----------



## tallnomad

miss_cherokee said:


> I was wondering:  do you think we could add something like a flavored packet of sugar-free gelatin to the mix?  Would that cause any problems?



I myself am not sure about that.  I'd be afraid that the mix might turn out kind of jello-like.  Are you just wanting it to have a good flavor?  If that's the case, you should be able to find some packets of natural sweeteners that contain vitamins as well.  I know that Wholefoods and other natural stores have things like that.  But, are you wanting the gelatin because of vitamins/minerals it contains?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

miss_cherokee said:


> I was wondering: do you think we could add something like a flavored packet of sugar-free gelatin to the mix? Would that cause any problems?


 *I really don't know.  I haven't thought about it.  Are you just wanting flavor or nutrients of gelatin?  I'm thinking maybe try other types of flavorings, to be on the safe side.  But seriously, I'd have to ponder that....i may even look in the ole' trusty  manual for that one.*


----------



## determine3

miss_cherokee said:


> What are the main ingredients in your shake? Please forgive me, I've been trying to keep up with this thread, but I lost track


 

hey girl, my ingredients are:
1 cup vanilla soy milk
1 tbsp flaxseed oil
2 tbsp raw wheat germ
3 eggs
a dash of nutmeg, vanilla and cinnamon

1 banana OR frozen fruit.  I also take 1 wheatgerm oil capsule when I take the shake bc I can't find wheatgerm oil.


----------



## Kimbosheart

Day 8 for me and I still can't tell anything about my hair but I have plenty of other benefits to list.
- I can't sleep and Im never tired
- my teeth feel and look like I just had a dentist appointment (anyone else notice whiter teeth?)
- I had to stop wearing eyeshadow a few days ago, my skin looks so darn clear and radiant I actually look older with makeup on (according to coworkers)
- My scars on my arms and hands are fading and my overall body skin tone is getting more even

My favorite benefit is that it has inspired me to be healthy in other ways. I went ahead and added a liter of water so now Im up to 3 each day. Im consistent with my other vitamins (MSM and Fish Oils). I eat much less and fried foods taste disgusting to me now.

All things being considered, I am going to just stick to the original recipe. I don't think its necessary for me to add extra eggs or anything or take anything away. I decreased the brewer's yeast to  1teaspoon and I will keep that in my drink until I run out then I will stick to the 4 original items. 

Thanks again for posting this. I can't wait until i notice an effect on my hair but honestly im satisfied with just the skin benefits. I had acne as a teenager and I have always hated my scars. I could've saved so much money on the dermatologist and prescriptions if I would have known about this back then.


----------



## MonaRae

Wonderful progress Kimbosheart!


----------



## Essensual

I found some NOW wheat germ oil in gelcap form yesterday (1130mg/per gelcap). I was looking for liquid but the local health food store was backordered on it. I didn't want to wait so, here's today's blend:

3/4 c milk 
2 eggs (just felt like 2 today)
2TBL unsweetened cocoa powder
2TBL wheat germ
2 wheat germ oil gelcaps
2 flax seed oil gelcaps (I cut this back to 2 since I've got the wgo now)
1-2TBL honey (to sweeten)

It is yumminess!

...oh BTW...MY BROWNIE BATTER PROTEIN POWDER IS SHIPPING OUT! Yes!


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*I need a break down of this thread.. I jsyt cant go through it all.. I am trying but its not working... Lol... *


----------



## complexsimplicity

^^^^Yes I too agree. I have been discouraged to read through a thread when it's as long as this one. I think a new thread should start so that some people can catch up. In the new thread we should recap most of this one just to help the new egglets. I've been thinking of saying this a few days ago but I never got around to it.


----------



## guyanesesista

Currently drinking my shake after so many days.


----------



## determine3

Day 6 for me.  My drink was dee-lish today bc I mixed the banana with the frozen fruit.  So Yummy BTW....i use 3 eggs because that is the amount of eggs I usually eat for breakfast.​


----------



## 4everbeautifull1

Thanks for the welcome ladies...So, this is my third day with the shake and all I have to say is I'm an egglet for life!  It is soooo good and I couldn't even taste the egg at all. I used the eggs, wheat germ, flax oil, (I still need to find my wheat germ oil) silk soy vanilla, banana, and honey and it is so so tasty! I couldn't believe it. I am so happy to be on my way to waist length with this drink it is almost like cheating your way there cus this is just too easy


----------



## 4everbeautifull1

miss_cherokee said:


> Is the wheat germ oil necessary? I've gotten the wheat germ, but haven't gotten the wheat germ oil yet.


 

OT but why am I sitting here reading the posts and my 4 year old daughter saw the cake in your siggy and was like " Mommy, give me some of that cake!"


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

Has anyone tried adding coconut oil to their shake?  I ingest coconut oil raw, but I was wondering how it would affect the taste of the shake, you know, being that it has that coconut taste and all.

ETA:  Do you have to take the shake on an empty stomach?


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

4everbeautifull1 said:


> OT but why am I sitting here reading the posts and my 4 year old daughter saw the cake in your siggy and was like " Mommy, give me some of that cake!"


That's too funny!!  That cake was delish  I'm making a strawberry cake tonight for SO. The only thing is that I'll have to get some willpower not to eat any of it  Now you better go and make that girl some chocolate cake


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *I need a break down of this thread.. I jsyt cant go through it all.. I am trying but its not working... Lol... *


 


complexsimplicity said:


> ^^^^Yes I too agree. I have been discouraged to read through a thread when it's as long as this one. I think a new thread should start so that some people can catch up. In the new thread we should recap most of this one just to help the new egglets. I've been thinking of saying this a few days ago but I never got around to it.


 
*^^ This is the breakdown of our thread in a nutshell, pretty much..*
**The book that i got the recipe from and the cocktail ingredients are posted on the first page.  If you chose to change it, the choice is yours, the additional pages include; *
**everyone's thoughts about the cocktail, *
**revelation on how tasty the cocktail is, *
**their current mixes (many of which have gone back to the original, simple formula ~ there's really no need to change it), *
**the ordering of the book, How I Stopped Going Bald and Started Re-Growing Hair by Dale Alexander, the originator of the cocktail (which also has diet plans for re-growing hair...)*
**comments regarding the effect the cocktail has on hair AND health*

*and that's about it.  The rest are questions and comments and the like...but it's not a whole lot of information that you guys are missing...just come on in, and enjoy...we've done the legwork for ya~ *


----------



## cmperez

miss_cherokee said:


> *Has anyone tried adding coconut oil to their shake?*  I ingest coconut oil raw, but I was wondering how it would affect the taste of the shake, you know, being that it has that coconut taste and all.
> 
> ETA:  Do you have to take the shake on an empty stomach?




I did just day before yesterday....  big, big mistake.  You know how coconut oil melts at something like 76 degrees?  Well as soon as it hit the milk it solidifed again...  I was swallowing chunks of coconut oil and wheat germ.    I haven't been able to find a coconut oil that is "liquid"...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

miss_cherokee said:


> Has anyone tried adding coconut oil to their shake? I ingest coconut oil raw, but I was wondering how it would affect the taste of the shake, you know, being that it has that coconut taste and all.
> 
> ETA: Do you have to take the shake on an empty stomach?


 The coconut oil became solid again as I blended my shake, not the effect I was after erplexed.  

Yes, the shake should be taken on an empty stomach so that nutrients are absorbed better into your system for maximum effect.


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

cmperez said:


> I did just day before yesterday....  big, big mistake.  You know how coconut oil melts at something like 76 degrees?  Well as soon as it hit the milk it solidifed again...  I was swallowing chunks of coconut oil and wheat germ.    I haven't been able to find a coconut oil that is "liquid"...


Yikes!!  I could just imagine the look on your face



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> The coconut oil became solid again as I blended my shake, not the effect I was after erplexed.
> 
> Yes, the shake should be taken on an empty stomach so that nutrients are absorbed better into your system for maximum effect.


Thanks bronze, I'll keep that in mind.  I tried to get my wheatgerm oil, but couldn't find it.  A lady at a health food store said she doesn't sell, but she would order it for me and told me to check back in 2 weeks.  But I got everything else, so I'm soooooo excited, I can't wait to get started!!!


----------



## tallnomad

miss_cherokee said:


> Has anyone tried adding coconut oil to their shake?  I ingest coconut oil raw, but I was wondering how it would affect the taste of the shake, you know, being that it has that coconut taste and all.
> 
> ETA:  Do you have to take the shake on an empty stomach?



Last year, I was "addicted" to this coconut cream stuff (edited to say: that it is totally raw also) I got at my natural health food store.  It was like coconut fat which had the oils, but also the fat or flesh of the coconut.  That stuff was amazing.  I would stick a spoon in it and eat it like that.  I also added it to my smoothies and it gave it a very creamy smooth consistency.  I can't think of the name, but on the jar, it talked about all of the health benefits and how it was better than just plain oil because it had the fat with it.  It was naturally sweet and delish.  Just a bit pricey--about $14/jar.  And for me, I would eat it all up in a matter of days.  Also, I noticed that I started breaking out because I think the oil was so concentrated . . . and plus, I was just so greedy I would add big helpings to my smoothies anyways.  

*Oh, actually, I just found the name and link:*

http://www.premierorganics.org/


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

Okay ladies, I took the plunge!!!  So here's my review.........I'm officially an Egglet!!!  Not bad, not bad at all.  Here's what I crafted up:

1 cup of whole milk
2 tbsp of wheat germ
1 egg yolk (not the whites)
15 drops of Cell Food Silica
1 tbsp molasses
1/2 tbsp of honey
dash of cinnamon
dash of nutmeg
1/2 banana

And it wasn't bad at all!!!  I was quite surprised at how it tasted, and I can see myself rockin' this concoction daily.  You ladies got my vote.  Tomorrow though, I'll leave out the cinnamon and nutmeg to see how it tastes.  I just can't wait to get that wheatgerm oil to see how it tastes.  Happy to be on board with the Egglets!!


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

tallnomad said:


> Last year, I was "addicted" to this coconut cream stuff (edited to say: that it is totally raw also) I got at my natural health food store.  It was like coconut fat which had the oils, but also the fat or flesh of the coconut.  That stuff was amazing.  I would stick a spoon in it and eat it like that.  I also added it to my smoothies and it gave it a very creamy smooth consistency.  I can't think of the name, but on the jar, it talked about all of the health benefits and how it was better than just plain oil because it had the fat with it.  It was naturally sweet and delish.  Just a bit pricey--about $14/jar.  And for me, I would eat it all up in a matter of days.  Also, I noticed that I started breaking out because I think the oil was so concentrated . . . and plus, I was just so greedy I would add big helpings to my smoothies anyways.
> 
> *Oh, actually, I just found the name and link:*
> 
> http://www.premierorganics.org/


Ooooohhh!!  That sounds delish  I checked out the website and I may look into ordering that sometime soon.  Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

We have new Egglettes, AnjelLuvsUBabe and Miss Cherokee, Welcome, Welcome, Welcome~

I hope you guys reap the benefits of all our investigative work...we have some great recipes, but i stick to the OG and add liquid lecithin (not sure what effect it's having ) and cinnamon, and that's it...don't feel that you're missing out, pleeze...we are all "mixologists" and like to dibble and dabble and make our own versions of everything...LOL!  

So, experiment if you like, research and share...that's what makes this thread great!

We welcome your thoughts and encourage your posts, let us know how it's going, what's working, what's not....but most of all, let's grow some waistlength hair, dang gone it!


----------



## Msstarr718

Ok so this post has over 1000 posts so this stuff must be the business.. I was hearing that it makes you gain weight.... If so count me in. Im 5'4 135lbs and I have sticks for legs and I seriously wanna gain about 10lbs so Ms. Bronzebombshell I think you can count me in.. 

And I know you guys have tweeked the recipe a bit so what is the best way to make it?


----------



## c*c*chic*

hi ladies! i just joined the forum and i must say........ YOU LADIES R THE ISH! lol im def going shopping tomorrow to get ingredients to do this tomorrow. i want to try:
wheat germ
wheat germ oil
van soy milk
straw. syrup or nesquik
2 eggs 

hopefully itll turn out well. thankyou ladies!!!!

by the way, after going through the pages i think someone was lookking for coconut water. if you go to a grocery store or somewhere like target, they have goya products and goya has coconut water! happy hair growing!!


----------



## tallnomad

Welcome CC Chic!  I LOVE this site.  The ladies are fab.  And I learn so much.

MsStarr--you might want to stick to the original recipe (in red on the first page).  But, I know for me, I added frozen berries and switched out regular milk for almond milk.  But be creative.  As long as you have the egg and the other main ingredients, I think you're fine.  Oh, and in regards to gaining weight, I think some of the ladies said whey protein does that.  

Maybe do a search within this thread about whey and see what comes up.


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

c*c*chic* said:


> hi ladies! i just joined the forum and i must say........ YOU LADIES R THE ISH! lol im def going shopping tomorrow to get ingredients to do this tomorrow. i want to try:
> wheat germ
> wheat germ oil
> van soy milk
> straw. syrup or nesquik
> 2 eggs
> 
> hopefully itll turn out well. thankyou ladies!!!!
> 
> by the way, after going through the pages i think someone was lookking for coconut water. if you go to a grocery store or somewhere like target, they have goya products and goya has coconut water! happy hair growing!!


  and welcome to the board hun!!!


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

Ooops...........sorry.  Double post


----------



## Msstarr718

tallnomad said:


> Welcome CC Chic! I LOVE this site. The ladies are fab. And I learn so much.
> 
> MsStarr--you might want to stick to the original recipe (in red on the first page). But, I know for me, I added frozen berries and switched out regular milk for almond milk. But be creative. As long as you have the egg and the other main ingredients, I think you're fine. Oh, and in regards to gaining weight, I think some of the ladies said whey protein does that.
> 
> Maybe do a search within this thread about whey and see what comes up.


 
Thanks.. Im gonn pick up everything tomorrow


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Msstarr718 and c*c*chic*~~~ 
Welcome to our "Nest!"  We are so happy to have y'all. 

I must say, and I think others will agree, that this is one of the best threads on the forum.  You'll love your results and see 'em quickly.  I don't know anything that works this fast.  You'll want to pass this on to your children, especially your daughters.  . I will.

Take a starting picture really soon, because you'll want to note your progress.  It's that serious.  You won't believe how quickly your hair is growing, you'll think you're  .  Truly. .  I regret not doing this, but my camera was broken.

I'm having tech difficulties at home, so I'll  see ya'll in the morning, if I don't post again, "Cheers!"


----------



## DDTexlaxed

For me, it made my weight go down. I eat less and feel more energized even without exercise. My wii said my BMI went down, but my weight is the same. If I exercised more, I'd be a bad mama jamma!


----------



## MonaRae

Hey c*c*chick!   Thanks for the coconut water tip!


----------



## Queen_Earth

I am going to buy the stuff this weekend and begin my one a day (that's all right?) on Monday...I have been a lurking for the past week and have made a super long list of things that I want to try so I am not sure if I am doing too much or if I shouldn't try everything at once or not...b.u.t tonight I am perusing the site and getting my shopping list together THANKS GALS!


----------



## c*c*chic*

thankyou  guys for the welcome!
yw monarae!

ive read most of this thread and i see that almost everyone is raving about thickness/growth. and shine. my question to you ladies who have tried and are still drinking this cocktail is: has this drink helped with sheddinng and the health of your ends/less breakage? 

this doesnt make any sense! it's 5 am and im on here lol


----------



## determine3

Day 7 for me and i'm still a happy camper.  Today I made a shake for my husband with 1 egg, and one for myself with 2 eggs instead of 3.  Today i noticed, tingly feelings in my scalp. I feel like my scalp is ALIVE.  weird huh????My hair is weaved but thank goodness I took hair shots the before I did it which is when I started making the shakes.  

Ladies, i love me some coconut water but be careful.  Some of them have a high concentration of sugar and other things.  I have yet to find one that is the natural coconut water but if anyone does...please...let me know.


----------



## ladyofvirtue

Salmonella Warning

The news reported that this illness has been reported in several states.

They listed tainted/uncooked meat, vegetables, fruit and _RAW EGGS_ as possible causes.

Someone recently posted that ingesting this bacteria is extremely rare, but, cleaning the eggshell with vinegar or placing it in boiling hot water for 10 seconds  would make the _RAW EGG_ safe.  

I use both methods and have not had any problems.


----------



## ayoung

Question, 

How does cleaning w/ vinegar help? Are you using the ENTIRE egg (shell and all in the blender) or is it b/c the shell is somewhat permeable, therefore cleaning and boiling as an effect to the egg inside? 

Thnks!



ladyofvirtue said:


> Salmonella Warning
> 
> The news reported that this illness has been reported in several states.
> 
> They listed tainted/uncooked meat, vegetables, fruit and _RAW EGGS_ as possible causes.
> 
> Someone recently posted that ingesting this bacteria is extremely rare, but, cleaning the eggshell with vinegar or placing it in boiling hot water for 10 seconds  would make the _RAW EGG_ safe.
> 
> I use both methods and have not had any problems.


----------



## ladyofvirtue

^^^I dunno how it helps.  But, what I do is place the egg in boiling hot water for 10 seconds, then, take some cotton, put vinegar on it and wipe the entire egg shell.

I crack open the egg, tossing the egg contents into the blender and throw the egg shell away.

I guess we're only supposed to let the egg stay in the boiling water so that the composition won't be changed.  (I cut the heat off of the pot before I place the egg inside of it).HTH.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Egglettes, How goes it?  My hair is getting soo thick, I let it out of this pony, and it's like "BAMM!!"  I was getting concerned bcs i'm transitioning and my natural hair wasn't as big as I thought it should be....I won't express those concerns again...uh uh, no way.


----------



## tallnomad

I used to feel really full after I drank this.  Like, I wouldn't have to really eat throughout the day, but lately, I am hungry.  I made my shake about 2 hours ago, and now I'm ready to eat.  I feel like it goes straight through me now, like my metabolism burns off its energy really quickly.  Is this a good thing?  Are you ladies still really full from the shake, or have you begun feeling hunger pangs?  

Also, my skin was looking good, but now, in the last few days that I have been drinking it again, it has a new clarity, freshness and radiance to it.


----------



## sunflower

I have been taking drinking this shake for about five days and I have to say that it is a keeper. Some of the benefits so far:

1. More energy
2. better quality of sleep
3. glowing skin

All this after five days. In the past I would drink this shake without the wheat germ oil, raw wheat germ and got good results in regards to obtaining muscle tone. I think it is the wheat germ that is making my skin glow and my nails are growing faster as well. Today I added flax seed.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Ya know, I sleep well also. It never dawned on me that
it could be this drink.



sunflower said:


> I have been taking drinking this shake for about five days and I have to say that it is a keeper. Some of the benefits so far:
> 
> 1. More energy
> 2. better quality of sleep
> 3. glowing skin
> 
> All this after five days. In the past I would drink this shake without the wheat germ oil, raw wheat germ and got good results in regards to obtaining muscle tone. I think it is the wheat germ that is making my skin glow and my nails are growing faster as well. Today I added flax seed.


----------



## PuffyBrown

I believe that if you are not gaining non-muscular weight than its a great thing.



tallnomad said:


> I used to feel really full after I drank this. Like, I wouldn't have to really eat throughout the day, but lately, I am hungry. I made my shake about 2 hours ago, and now I'm ready to eat. I feel like it goes straight through me now, like my metabolism burns off its energy really quickly. Is this a good thing? Are you ladies still really full from the shake, or have you begun feeling hunger pangs?
> 
> Also, my skin was looking good, but now, in the last few days that I have been drinking it again, it has a new clarity, freshness and radiance to it.


----------



## PuffyBrown

I am sitting here waiting for the UPS man to deliver my eggs! I used the last of it this morning so, I don't have any! The tracking number says that it is out for delivery so I hope he comes because it is about 7pm here. I don't think they deliver after 7 

I might have to get up in the morning and drive over to Whole Foods to get some organic eggs.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> This was such a great post, i remember when you shared this earlier...MBL thick hair, girl, that got me. It was like everything began to fall into place, to just "fit." You were one of the first people, besides the author and myself, that could verify of the potency of this on hair. I knew my cousins in Louisiana had this kinda hair and they drank this shake and were uber-smart. I think this drink helps your mental clarity as well, i'm gonna get my babes to drink, but first i gotta hide all the egg shells, i don't wanna freak them out. talk about picky eaters .
> 
> Thanks again for sharing, Puffy~


 
I'm just glad that you brought it back to life. This drink is redicously healthy.




miss_cherokee said:


> Okay ladies, I took the plunge!!! So here's my review.........I'm officially an Egglet!!! Not bad, not bad at all. Here's what I crafted up:
> 
> And it wasn't bad at all!!! I was quite surprised at how it tasted, and I can see myself rockin' this concoction daily. You ladies got my vote. Tomorrow though, I'll leave out the cinnamon and nutmeg to see how it tastes. I just can't wait to get that wheatgerm oil to see how it tastes. Happy to be on board with the Egglets!!


 
I can't even taste the wheatgerm oil in the drink. However, I took some buy itself just to see what it taste
like. I don't care how healthy it is, I aint doing that aagin.



NatrlChallenge said:


> For me, it made my weight go down. I eat less and feel more energized even without exercise. My wii said my BMI went down, but my weight is the same. If I exercised more, I'd be a bad mama jamma!


 
I was thinking the same thing. I have lost 12 pounds!



ayoung said:


> Question,
> 
> How does cleaning w/ vinegar help? Are you using the ENTIRE egg (shell and all in the blender) or is it b/c the shell is somewhat permeable, therefore cleaning and boiling as an effect to the egg inside?
> 
> Thnks!


 
That makes sense. When there is contamination on the egg it is on the outside of the egg. It is when we crack the egg that the egg (yolk and white) comes exposed to the bacteria. The bacteria takes a high temperature of heat to kill it but who cooks an egg up to 180 degrees. Talk about a "fried egg"!





----


----------



## Vinyl

My family bought large eggs instead of medium, and now I'm having trouble keeping the shake down. That's the only thing that's changed... It's interesting. I didn't think that would make a difference. I'm still drinking it though.


----------



## Amari

My shake was going great until I added whey protein.I started feeling nauseated all day.I dont think I can aim for the 100g of protein its not agreeing w/ me.


----------



## peppers01

*I have been still faithfully waking up earlIER to take my shake. Which is hard for me because I'm use to waking up with just enough time to get ready and bolt out the door. But I am so feeling the shake working that it's worth it. The energy I have is welcomed. I'm not going to Jack in the crack for those delicious breakfast sandwiches; I'm full from the shake. *

*My nails are still growing like crazy! I took my QW down maybe 2 hours ago and oiled my scalp and hair down with my pre-wash treatment of black jamaican castor oil, coconut oil, and extra virgin olive oil. When I wash it tomorrow, I can see what type of growth I've had.*

*But is anyone else gaining weight or noticed that you were gaining weight from drinking the shake? If so, what did you take out to stop the weight gain*

*Don't feel bad MonaRae, cause I thought I take a lot of supplements. If it makes you feel any better here's my list:*

*b12 liquid drops (under tongue)*
*PHion Gold (prebiotic complex in shake)*
*Phion Green (alkalizing green super foods in shake)*
*Phion Indigo (antioxidant complex in shake)*
*acai capsules (in shake)*
*fish, flaxseed, and borage softgels (every other day)*
*ginko biloba (everyday)*
*chitosan (dietary supplement for carbs)*
*another supplement that contains: b6, choline, inositol, L-Methionine, taurine, betaine HCI, and barberry*
*Korean red ginseng (energy)*
*plus the stuff added to the shake (wheat germ, wheat germ oil, lecithin, flax seed oil)*



MonaRae said:


> Hmmm... Kelp! I was taking it a couple of weeks ago for weight loss but when I kept gaining weight I got discouraged. I will start it back up tomorrow.
> 
> I am also ashamed to list all the vitamins I am taking right now but I guess I better.
> 
> 
> Multi Vitamin
> B-Complex
> Vitamin B6 (50 mg)
> Biotin (1 mg)
> Propolis (1/2 tsp - _started 4 days ago_)
> Zinc (50 mg _b/c I got low iron_)
> N-Acetly-L_Cysteine (600 mg _caught VJ -vitamin junkie from dsylla regimen earlier this year so I'm taking it till it runs out - hate to waste_)
> Vitamin D (2000 I.U. _till it runs out_)
> MSM (2g)
> Vitamin C (2g)
> Super Seed (1/2 scoop - _contains Chia seeds_)
> And believe it or not I throw all of them into my shake! I tell myself that I don't need to eat with all the vitamins I take daily!


----------



## peppers01

Yeah I add the coconut oil, it adds a natural sweetness to it! I love it, and I don't even like coconut.



miss_cherokee said:


> Has anyone tried adding coconut oil to their shake? I ingest coconut oil raw, but I was wondering how it would affect the taste of the shake, you know, being that it has that coconut taste and all.
> 
> ETA: Do you have to take the shake on an empty stomach?


----------



## PuffyBrown

I was adding soy protein to my drink. The instructions call for 1 full scoop of the protein powder. When I started to gain weight I reduced it down to half a serving. It worked. 




peppers01 said:


> *I have been still faithfully waking up earlIER to take my shake. Which is hard for me because I'm use to waking up with just enough time to get ready and bolt out the door. But I am so feeling the shake working that it's worth it. The energy I have is welcomed. I'm not going to Jack in the crack for those delicious breakfast sandwiches; I'm full from the shake. *
> 
> *My nails are still growing like crazy! I took my QW down maybe 2 hours ago and oiled my scalp and hair down with my pre-wash treatment of black jamaican castor oil, coconut oil, and extra virgin olive oil. When I wash it tomorrow, I can see what type of growth I've had.*
> 
> *But is anyone else gaining weight or noticed that you were gaining weight from drinking the shake? If so, what did you take out to stop the weight gain*
> 
> 
> *Don't feel bad MonaRae, cause I thought I take a lot of supplements. If it makes you feel any better here's my list:*
> 
> *b12 liquid drops (under tongue)*
> *PHion Gold (prebiotic complex in shake)*
> *Phion Green (alkalizing green super foods in shake)*
> *Phion Indigo (antioxidant complex in shake)*
> *acai capsules (in shake)*
> *fish, flaxseed, and borage softgels (every other day)*
> *ginko biloba (everyday)*
> *chitosan (dietary supplement for carbs)*
> *another supplement that contains: b6, choline, inositol, L-Methionine, taurine, betaine HCI, and barberry*
> *Korean red ginseng (energy)*
> *plus the stuff added to the shake (wheat germ, wheat germ oil, lecithin, flax seed oil)*


----------



## Vinyl

Is anyone taking supplements with their shakes? I haven't been feeling energized etc. Hmm. Maybe I should also change my diet.


----------



## 20perlz

Hi Ladies:

I have been following this thread but I have not read all of the pages so I don't know if anyone is doing this but...I read that some were looking for ways to add to the flavor of the shake.

I have been follwing the original recipe to the letter but I add this egg protein powder for flavor (I haven't tried the whey).





It has no sugar - its sweetened with stevia. They sell it at Whole Foods. You get 12 oz for $24. I know it's a little pricey but I use 1/2 scoop in each shake and it flavors it up great (and adds protein to boot). I have not experienced weight gain (I don't think) and since its egg whites - I hope I won't.

Just sharing....BTW God Bless OP for this shake. My hair had started to break badly. I had tried everything and it has finally stopped! Shake for life!


----------



## tallnomad

^^Yup.  That's exactly what I add to my shakes.  I used to do Whey, but now I prefer the Egg Whites much more.  I guess in part because I wanted more egg to supplement the raw egg as well.  I always get vanilla.  The strawberry didn't taste that great to me and overpowered the flavor of my smoothie.  Have you tried it?

I'm kind of curious to try the chocolate, but because they're so expensive, I think I better stick to what I know.


----------



## Vinyl

How much protein does the egg white protein have per scoop?


----------



## patient1

Hi there ladies,

Bronze, thanks for this thread. I've been egging with ya'll all along but was on a no-post stubburn streak for the last half '08 (and no lurking either for Nov.)

So, since the jump, I have had nothing but excellent results. I read everything first, did some soul searching (I've had salmonella poisoning before, about a decade ago), and decided to go for it.

I love the benefits to my intestinal tract, my energy levels, and my skin. It's a great way for me to start my day since I typically do not eat lunch at school (the lunch period is too short and I need to monitor the students). This makes me superenergized and I'm full for the entire day.

I've remixed mine to include other stuff (fruit, peanut butter, maple syrup, etc.) but the fundamentals are always the same. It's great prior to a workout.

p1


----------



## PuffyBrown

Hey Egglets,

Lookie what I got.

http://www2.jcpenney.com/jcp/x6.asp...2105&Source=&txtSourceCode=HP9222&CmCatId=eob

The regular price is $59.99, right now it'z $29.99.


----------



## dlove

Its day 7 for me and I absolutely love it!  I have energy in the am.  Every since I can remember, I was never a morning person.  I have serious, I mean serious problems waking up in the morning, thus being late for work.  Since taking the hair cocktail, I can get up at 5:00am with no problem.  

I wish I would have known about back in High school, college and especially the last 12 years since I've held down a job...

I haven't really noticed skin  or hair improvement but I cant wait to see the results in the very near future.

Thanks again Bronze!


----------



## ayoung

PB,

I've been thinking about a personal blender to take to work, too! At work sometimes I have a hankering for a shake/smoothie and it would be better than going to that darn vending machine

Like this:





or this:






PuffyBrown said:


> Hey Egglets,
> 
> Lookie what I got.
> 
> http://www2.jcpenney.com/jcp/x6.asp...2105&Source=&txtSourceCode=HP9222&CmCatId=eob
> 
> The regular price is $59.99, right now it'z $29.99.


----------



## ayoung

Day 7 for me (3 of using the entire egg). I'm loving it  Energy is crazy.
Can't wait to see what I have to report in 4 weeks, 2 months and then 90 days!


----------



## yodie

Great idea.  

Someone tried to give me one of these for Christmas and I turned it down for something else that I couldn't even get into my suitcase and carry back home.  Now, I have nothing.



PuffyBrown said:


> Hey Egglets,
> 
> Lookie what I got.
> 
> http://www2.jcpenney.com/jcp/x6.asp...2105&Source=&txtSourceCode=HP9222&CmCatId=eob
> 
> The regular price is $59.99, right now it'z $29.99.


----------



## PuffyBrown

I really like that first one!
Too late, I'm stuck with this one. 
Can't wait til it gets here.



ayoung said:


> PB,
> 
> I've been thinking about a personal blender to take to work, too! At work sometimes I have a hankering for a shake/smoothie and it would be better than going to that darn vending machine
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this:


----------



## ayoung

PB, are you replacing the one you have at home or taking this to work? *being nosey*


----------



## PuffyBrown

Honey, my blender kicked the bucket months ago. I have a hand blender similar to the one in the picture. This one I will use at home. I tend to drink my shake at home. I get up early enough to enjoy before work. Sometimes I am not all that hungry in the evening and I will take a shake a couple hours after eating a bowl of cereal. 

The hand blender works well but IMO it is too time 
consuming when you want to mix in fruits or something.
I cannot wait until peaches are in season. 



ayoung said:


> PB, are you replacing the one you have at home or taking this to work? *being nosey*


----------



## PuffyBrown

I just wanted to post this.
Today I got up early to do some rounds and shopping at Ulta. 
I opted to stop by IHOP for breakfast. I ate 3 pancakes, some sausage and some eggs. Yum, yum. I could hardly eat it. I took a couple of bites and I was done. Needless to say, I put it in a carryout tray to eat as a snack. I finished the pancakes, that was it. My stomach is shrinking! 

Something else. If you have ever skipped the shake do you notice that by the end of the day you are craving the shake. My body just wasn't the same today. I never noticed this because I drink the shake on the regular and I have only not had it for breakfast twice. Today being the second time. Well my body was weary. I mean I was tiring out and getting irratible about it. I am drinking the shake now. Talk about fast acting. As soon as I took a couple sips my body became lively again. Just like a plant when you give it water. This is amazing. Cheap and easy to make. You can't that.


----------



## 20perlz

Lux In Musica said:


> How much protein does the egg white protein have per scoop?


 
The can says that one scoop has 24 grams of protein. 



tallnomad said:


> ^^Yup. That's exactly what I add to my shakes. I used to do Whey, but now I prefer the Egg Whites much more. I guess in part because I wanted more egg to supplement the raw egg as well. I always get vanilla. The strawberry didn't taste that great to me and overpowered the flavor of my smoothie. Have you tried it?
> 
> I use the strawberry and I really like it. I tried vanilla whey that my DH buys from Walmart and it was like drinking paper erplexed so that's why I picked strawberry. I might try vanilla in one of the small packs tommorrow just to see....
> 
> I'm kind of curious to try the chocolate, but because they're so expensive, They sell single serve packs for $2 at my Whole Foods
> 
> I think I better stick to what I know.


----------



## ayoung

In my 1 week I have noticed this too! 

Energy (which I need w/ the semester starting back) (and with working out again)
Fullness----keeps me full for quite awhile--which I DEF. luv! 

Great drink already and if I see an impact on my hair.....no words!! 



PuffyBrown said:


> I just wanted to post this.
> Today I got up early to do some rounds and shopping at Ulta.
> I opted to stop by IHOP for breakfast. I ate 3 pancakes, some sausage and some eggs. Yum, yum. I could hardly eat it. I took a couple of bites and I was done. Needless to say, I put it in a carryout tray to eat as a snack. I finished the pancakes, that was it. My stomach is shrinking!
> 
> Something else. If you have ever skipped the shake do you notice that by the end of the day you are craving the shake. My body just wasn't the same today. I never noticed this because I drink the shake on the regular and I have only not had it for breakfast twice. Today being the second time. Well my body was weary. I mean I was tiring out and getting irratible about it. I am drinking the shake now. Talk about fast acting. As soon as I took a couple sips my body became lively again. Just like a plant when you give it water. This is amazing. Cheap and easy to make. You can't that.


----------



## determine3

Ladies, I was soooooooooooo worried that i would have to stop taking the shake  because I am starting to Low Carb so I can lose the rest of this pregnancy weight and LC'ing is the only diet that works for me.  I decided instead to stick more the the original recipe (no banana's, no frozen fruit) since there is only 10 carbs in a cup of soy milk and low carbs in the raw wheat germ.  (BTW...if anyone knows how much carbs in in 2 tablespoons of raw wheat germ please let me know bc my bag only tells me per 100 grams and I suck at conversion erplexed).  The rest of my meals for the day were LC. 

 Results: not only did the shake taste better and made me feel lighter vs. the shake with the banana and frozen fruit, I lost 2lbs overnight.  I'm so happy I am able to drink this and low carb at the same time.

I have been having some CRAZY energy.  Today is around day 9 for me and wow.  Yesterday, I had so much energy I couldn't keep still.  I did a 45 minute workout, then a different 20 minute workout then I couldn't stop drooling over my husband.  *ahem* this drink gives me some crazy kind of sexual energylook:.  I'm not sure but my skin is also starting to look brighter!!  

Side note: I noticed on another thread called the beauty pill or something they are talking about a supplement called ALA that is helping their skin tremendously.  Well, i noticed that there is ALA in my soya milk so that is an added benefit.

OK, i'm done now!!!!!!! Hope everyone is having great results.  My hubby is drinking this now and wasn't even troubled when I told him there was raw eggs in there.  He said it made him feel better and can I make it for him every morning.   Shoot, now I have to get up at 630 .


----------



## ayoung

^^^Good to hear D3! You're having all kinds of benefits from the drink *ahem*


----------



## tallnomad

Lux In Musica said:


> How much protein does the egg white protein have per scoop?




It has 24 grams


----------



## determine3

ayoung said:


> ^^^Good to hear D3! You're having all kinds of benefits from the drink *ahem*


 
ayoung, thanks!

BRONZE, this drink is the answer to sooooooooo many things.  THANK-YOU!


----------



## c*c*chic*

i made the shake for the 1st time today with vanilla soy protein powder, 1 organic egg, vanilla  soy milk, and nesquik and wheat germ oil. it was sooo good. i was  shocked! tomorrow after the gym im gonna use fresh strawberries instead of the nesquik. thanx ladies!!!!


----------



## Stella B.

c*c*chic* said:


> i made the shake for the 1st time today with vanilla soy protein powder, 1 organic egg, vanilla  soy milk, and nesquik and wheat germ oil. it was sooo good. i was  shocked! tomorrow after the gym im gonna use fresh strawberries instead of the nesquik. thanx ladies!!!!



Sounds great!!!  I bet tomorrow when you drink it it post workout, you will feel relaxed and refreshed!  This drink is so healthy for you-your body and your hair will be thanking you now and later!


----------



## SugarBaby

bumping so I can read later.


----------



## Essensual

Hey there, Egglettes,

Just checking in. I've been out of pocket for a few days so here's recap:

Day 3 remix: The 2 egg version seems to work better for me as far as smoothness, a fullness factor (as well as increased protein intake). The fruit of the day was banana. Mmmmm.

Day 4 remix: I was feeling kinda lazy so instead of the unsweetened coca powder and honey for sweetener I just added a hot cocoa packet for flavor and sweetnes....OMG! This brownie batter protein powder delivery needs to hurr' up!!! I am stalking the FEDEX man, y'all! LOL!

I will be posting today's remix later today as I won't have my first meal of the day till later.

I also felt it was only fair to my fellow egglettes to list my suppies so here goes:

1.Nature Made B Complex with Vitamin C
2.Nature Made Natural B12 1000mcg
   (when this is finished, I'm switching to a sublingual)
3.CVS 200 IU Vitamin E (in shake) from CVS
4.Rexall Naturals 2400MG Flax Oil - 2gelcaps (in shake)
5.NOW 1120mg Wheat Germ Oil - 2gelcaps (in shake) from local HFS
6.Rexall Naturals Super Potency Biotin 5000mcg 
7.Spring Valley 1000mg MSM 
8.Spring Valley Natural Calcium Magnesium and Zinc
9.Spring Valley Natural 500mg L-lysine 

...in addition, I on the 2nd month of a 6 month iron protocol prescribed by my doctor for anemia. This consists of taking 250mg of Vitamin C with 65mg of iron (Feosol) 3 times daily at 6 hour intervals. Whew! ....and I still feel like I'm forgetting something.

Unless noted, all of the above were purchased at Wal-Mart and were affordable when not purchased all at once.

Benefits:
*I am full for a good while and as a vegetarian I am enjoying the increased protein intake. 
*Roots are thickening, but I am also attributing this to the addition of amla oil in my haircare regi. 
*Skin is beginning to clear up. (I have a recurring crop along the jawbone monthly.*ahem*)
*The skin on the soles of my feet seem to be softening. (Imagined? We'll see..)

At any rate, no complaints at all from me.


----------



## Vinyl

I added some chocolate to my shake today. It was waaay too chocolatey, but the shake was a lot lighter and easier to swallow. I didn't feel so full afterward, but I still felt full enough that I wasn't thinking about eating ten minutes later. I'm going to look into more liquid sweeteners that are more healthy than chocolate.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Oh, my Egglettes, 

So much to comment on, such great results....
I'll have to get back to you guys....
keep up the "eggcellent" results~  

Luv, ~B**


----------



## complexsimplicity

i'm still rolling w/ the shake. it's been a/b a month and half for me. it definitely gives me energy bc i remember when my squadron first started a different workout @ pt one morning. i could barely finish. i was so exhausted. we took a hiatus bc of the weather and the holidays. during this time i had started the shake. well last week when we had pt....i flew right through it. i was amazed. i was no where near as tired as i was last time. and i think my muscles are more defined. especially my abs. they are almost janet jackson status. lol. this shake is definitely a keeper for me. i just relaxed on jan 2, so i'll b back in a month to report how much growth i've attained.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*I changed my cocktail ingredients today...i was exotic...i added half a banana, 2 generous strawberries, a few good shakes of flaxseed...and erplexed. For the first time, my cocktail was too thick to get down.  I tossed a third of it, i could take no more.  I've used banana before, so it must be the flaxseed.  My shake just "swole" up.  It was not a good thing.   I even added more soymilk and it just bubbled and fizzed. .  So tomorrow, i'm gonna leave that flaxseed where it's at.  I wanted the benefit, but I don't like the taste or the texture, maybe I'll use less...*


*^^^Okay, for D3 that noted the "virility," results, I must concurr (sp?).  I feel more like a tigress than usual, and my hubby ain't complaining. ..this is a welcome addition to the other effects of the shake.  I've got less sleep , but definitely more zing in my zang, if you know what i mean .*

*I think I noted a few new Egglettes...Welcome, Chicas. *
* You've just joined the best thread on LHCF (i mean this with ALL sincerity after just reading my DivaSmooth thread...sad.*

*Good job noting progress,everyone.  I've been out of pocket, so I'm trying to play catch-up.*

*Cheers~*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^^^Puffy, my stomach has definitely shrunk, too bad i keep trying to force-feed it.  I am getting fuller, quicker.

^^^I get hunger pains consistently.  My metabolism is revved up and I am burning through my food at a consistent pace.  By 11 am, I am full-fired ravenously hungry.  My stomach begins to growl at about 10:30, sharp.  I luv it.

I bought Acidopholous and it is awesome.  It, along with the cocktail, is doing wonders for my digestion.  Wonders.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Egglettes,*
*Let's welcome*

*~*SugarBaby, **Queen_Earth, Lux In Musica, 20perlz & p**atient1*~*

*to our Nest!!!!!!  *
*~Happy Waistlength Hair Growing, Chicas~*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> Hey Egglets,
> 
> Lookie what I got.
> 
> http://www2.jcpenney.com/jcp/x6.asp...2105&Source=&txtSourceCode=HP9222&CmCatId=eob
> 
> The regular price is $59.99, right now it'z $29.99.


 Dang, Puffy, they knocked off the Magic Bullet, now this price I can roll with...oh, a girl has to stay gainfully employed hangin' with y'all.  No wonder i'm enrolling in grad school .


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Okay, well, you guys know i cut my hair for Christmas, and I could barely grab my hair when wet...do you know i made a co-wash n go bun yesterday and I swear it was much, much easier?  Like my hair had already grown substantially?  I can't wait to take progress pics!!! I'm so HyPeD!!!


----------



## Essensual

As promised, today's remix was (drumroll please)...

...peanut butter cup!

I just did my lazy version of the choc. blend and added a TBL of peanut butter. STOP THE MADNESS! Yes it ups the fat content a lil, but that's okay for me personally. It also ups the "smoothness" and yuminess factor as well. I am really enjoying this shake.

More progress reports please. I love to hear about results!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Thanks for your support, Egglettes, I appreciate each and every one of you as much as you appreciate me.  Your support and kind words are soo encouraging.  Share the love and the wisdom and reap the harvest!*



dlove said:


> Its day 7 for me and I absolutely love it! I have energy in the am. Every since I can remember, I was never a morning person. I have serious, I mean serious problems waking up in the morning, thus being late for work. Since taking the hair cocktail, I can get up at 5:00am with no problem.
> 
> I wish I would have known about back in High school, college and especially the last 12 years since I've held down a job...
> 
> I haven't really noticed skin or hair improvement but I cant wait to see the results in the very near future.
> 
> Thanks again Bronze!


 


patient1 said:


> Hi there ladies,
> 
> Bronze, thanks for this thread. I've been egging with ya'll all along but was on a no-post stubburn streak for the last half '08 (and no lurking either for Nov.)
> 
> So, since the jump, I have had nothing but excellent results. I read everything first, did some soul searching (I've had salmonella poisoning before, about a decade ago), and decided to go for it.
> 
> I love the benefits to my intestinal tract, my energy levels, and my skin. It's a great way for me to start my day since I typically do not eat lunch at school (the lunch period is too short and I need to monitor the students). This makes me superenergized and I'm full for the entire day.
> 
> I've remixed mine to include other stuff (fruit, peanut butter, maple syrup, etc.) but the fundamentals are always the same. It's great prior to a workout.
> 
> p1


 


20perlz said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> I have been following this thread but I have not read all of the pages so I don't know if anyone is doing this but...I read that some were looking for ways to add to the flavor of the shake.
> 
> I have been follwing the original recipe to the letter but I add this egg protein powder for flavor (I haven't tried the whey).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has no sugar - its sweetened with stevia. They sell it at Whole Foods. You get 12 oz for $24. I know it's a little pricey but I use 1/2 scoop in each shake and it flavors it up great (and adds protein to boot). I have not experienced weight gain (I don't think) and since its egg whites - I hope I won't.
> 
> Just sharing....BTW God Bless OP for this shake. My hair had started to break badly. I had tried everything and it has finally stopped! Shake for life!


 


ayoung said:


> In my 1 week I have noticed this too!
> 
> Energy (which I need w/ the semester starting back) (and with working out again)
> Fullness----keeps me full for quite awhile--which I DEF. luv!
> 
> Great drink already and if I see an impact on my hair.....no words!!


 


determine3 said:


> ayoung, thanks!
> 
> BRONZE, this drink is the answer to sooooooooo many things. THANK-YOU!


----------



## SugarBaby

Ok Bronze, that last post gave me the courage. 

I have got my stuff and I am going to try it. I am a little concerned about the raw egg, but I am needing an energy boost,....so I am in.


----------



## MonaRae

I'm I the only one gaining weight from the shake   Nothing and I mean nothing is helping me.  I'm sure its me because I love to eat.  Adding the shake simply meant more calories even tho I feel full just about all day. _grrrrrr_!  Help Me!!!!!


----------



## sunflower

MonaRae said:


> I'm I the only one gaining weight from the shake  Nothing and I mean nothing is helping me. I'm sure its me because I love to eat. Adding the shake simply meant more calories even tho I feel full just about all day. _grrrrrr_! Help Me!!!!!


 
Are you working out? You got to work out at least three times a week to help build up that muscle. If you are working out you are probably building muscle not fat which is going to make you weight more.  Also are you using the shake as a meal replacement? Use it as a meal replacement if you can.


----------



## peppers01

Great job!



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Okay, well, you guys know i cut my hair for Christmas, and I could barely grab my hair when wet...do you know i made a co-wash n go bun yesterday and I swear it was much, much easier? Like my hair had already grown substantially? I can't wait to take progress pics!!! I'm so HyPeD!!!


----------



## PuffyBrown

complexsimplicity said:


> i'm still rolling w/ the shake. it's been a/b a month and half for me. it definitely gives me energy bc i remember when my squadron first started a different workout @ pt one morning. i could barely finish. i was so exhausted. we took a hiatus bc of the weather and the holidays. during this time i had started the shake. well last week when we had pt....i flew right through it. i was amazed. i was no where near as tired as i was last time. and i think my muscles are more defined. especially my abs. they* are almost janet jackson* status. lol. this shake is definitely a keeper for me. i just relaxed on jan 2, so i'll b back in a month to report how much growth i've attained.


 
Go Janet, Go Janet....Miss Jackson if you nasty!



Couldn't help it




Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *I changed my cocktail ingredients today...i was exotic...i added half a banana, 2 generous strawberries, a few good shakes of flaxseed...and erplexed. For the first time, my cocktail was too thick to get down. I tossed a third of it, i could take no more. I've used banana before, so it must be the flaxseed. My shake just "swole" up. It was not a good thing. I even added more soymilk and it just bubbled and fizzed. . So tomorrow, i'm gonna leave that flaxseed where it's at. I wanted the benefit, but I don't like the taste or the texture, maybe I'll use less...*
> 
> 
> *^^^Okay, for D3 that noted the "virility," results, I must concurr (sp?). I feel more like a tigress than usual, and my hubby ain't complaining. ..this is a welcome addition to the other effects of the shake. I've got less sleep , but definitely more zing in my zang, if you know what i mean .*
> 
> *I think I noted a few new Egglettes...Welcome, Chicas. *
> *You've just joined the best thread on LHCF (i mean this with ALL sincerity after just reading my DivaSmooth thread...sad.*
> 
> *Good job noting progress,everyone. I've been out of pocket, so I'm trying to play catch-up.*
> 
> *Cheers~*


 
Flaxseeds of Flaxseed oil. I used flaxseed oil and I don't get that. Maybe you could use less of it.



MonaRae said:


> I'm I the only one gaining weight from the shake  Nothing and I mean nothing is helping me. I'm sure its me because I love to eat. Adding the shake simply meant more calories even tho I feel full just about all day. _grrrrrr_! Help Me!!!!!


 
Maybe you can cut carbs too?


----------



## guyanesesista

Ladies I need help. I don't have an appetite for anything. Eversince that stomach flu I've not been the same. I barely had one shake last week and I'm barely eating. I'm rejoining my track team tomorrow so hopefully the workouts are gonna force me to eat cuz I'll NEED the energy. I'll try to drink a shake in the morning b4 I leave for practice. I'd drink it now but I'll never sleep. Wish me luck.


----------



## NYAmicas

Well I relaxed on the 5th and despite a lot of breakage and shedding from a hair coloring mishap, I saw some grownth. I stopped with the eggs for a few weeks but Im starting back up because it helps me lose weight (I dont know how), and my NG grew in more softer and manageable. I still havent gotten the rest of the mix yet so Im just reporting on the eggs' benefits for me.


----------



## SugarBaby

I had my first shake last night. It wasn't bad, w/ some of the suggestions I have read, I think it could be good. 

ALERT: 

The energy I had was insane. I was so full, I didn't eat the rest of the night. 

This is so great. Just what I needed.


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

Yesterday was supposed to be day 5 of me drinking the shake, but I got so caught up in stuff, it slipped my mind.  And let me tell you, I could feel the effects of not drinking it.............I know that may seem a bit odd, but really, I felt so tired yesterday and last night, I even went to bed early (like 8:30 early)  I definitely will be drinking the shake again today before I hit the door


----------



## SugarBaby

Essensual said:


> As promised, today's remix was (drumroll please)...
> 
> ...peanut butter cup!
> 
> I just did my lazy version of the choc. blend and added a TBL of peanut butter. STOP THE MADNESS! Yes it ups the fat content a lil, but that's okay for me personally. It also ups the "smoothness" and yuminess factor as well. I am really enjoying this shake.
> 
> More progress reports please. I love to hear about results!




I love your ideas for adding different ingredients....Thanks for the twists.

Keep it up.


----------



## weaveologist

I went through the first couple of pages of this thread trying to find the benefits of flaxseed oil and realized how negative people were first being about this drink. Now this thread is 100+ pages long.....Things that you go hmmmmmm.....

Anyway, just thought I'd share that random thought.


----------



## tallnomad

just checking in.  drinking mine now.  i have 2 large scoops of flaxseed powder.  it does make the drink very thick.  takes me awhile to get it down, but i like the texture it gives the shake.  enjoy your drink and have an energy filled productive day!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> I'm I the only one gaining weight from the shake  Nothing and I mean nothing is helping me. I'm sure its me because I love to eat. Adding the shake simply meant more calories even tho I feel full just about all day. _grrrrrr_! Help Me!!!!!


  I was also concerned about weight gain.  I eliminated the whey powder, and that helped big time.  My boobs are still "perked," but my hubbies happy and I can still wear my same pleasantries, so I'm okay, until my weight release kicks in.



sunflower said:


> Are you working out? You got to work out at least three times a week to help build up that muscle. If you are working out you are probably building muscle not fat which is going to make you weight more. Also are you using the shake as a meal replacement? Use it as a meal replacement if you can.


*That's what i did, but until i cut out the whey, i still bulked up...uh,no to working out, though . uh uh.*



guyanesesista said:


> Ladies I need help. I don't have an appetite for anything. Eversince that stomach flu I've not been the same. I barely had one shake last week and I'm barely eating. I'm rejoining my track team tomorrow so hopefully the workouts are gonna force me to eat cuz I'll NEED the energy. I'll try to drink a shake in the morning b4 I leave for practice. I'd drink it now but I'll never sleep. Wish me luck.


*Come on, back. We miss you. Shake it off.  You were making such progress.  You won't have a choice once you start training, you can't exist without eating...take care of yourself and MAKE yourself drink this.*



weaveologist said:


> I went through the first couple of pages of this thread trying to find the benefits of flaxseed oil and realized how negative people were first being about this drink. Now this thread is 100+ pages long.....Things that you go hmmmmmm.....
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd share that random thought.


*Honey, that's why you have to stay focused and forge ahead.  There will always be naysayers, just for the heck of it.  They haven't tried it, but they'll knock it.  That's why I continued my commitment to post and for those looking for answers, I tried to be there.  They are missing out, I must say, but hey, to each his own. Great observation.*


----------



## MonaRae

sunflower said:


> Are you working out? You got to work out at least three times a week to help build up that muscle. If you are working out you are probably building muscle not fat which is going to make you weight more. Also are you using the shake as a meal replacement? Use it as a meal replacement if you can.


 
I started a exercise regimen yesterday (1/12) and today I'm starting to count my calories.  The shake is a meal replacement and I eat 2 - 4 hours after I had the shake.  

Without a shadow of a doubt its me.  I am working on me and hope to get things under-control ASAP.

My new regimen is Treadmill or Ellipital machine 30 - 40 minutes Monday - Friday and 1200 calories daily.  

PuffyBrown - Thanks for the carb tip!   I will try to track them as well.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae, when you find a solution, let me know.  I haven't lost weight, but i haven't gained anymore since I stopped adding whey protein.  

I was hoping I'd slim down a la Puffy, but haven't just yet.  Ofcourse, I need to change some things I'm doing daily.  I do notice that my eating portions are smaller, however, I need to eliminate a few things to start whittling my waist...I'll keep you posted.


----------



## PuffyBrown

MonaRae said:


> I started a exercise regimen yesterday (1/12) and today I'm starting to count my calories. The shake is a meal replacement and I eat 2 - 4 hours after I had the shake.
> 
> Without a shadow of a doubt its me. I am working on me and hope to get things under-control ASAP.
> 
> My new regimen is Treadmill or Ellipital machine 30 - 40 minutes Monday - Friday and 1200 calories daily.
> 
> PuffyBrown - Thanks for the carb tip!  I will try to track them as well.


 
Dang Mona, 1200 calories a day. I hope you are eating an extra 1200 calories to make up for that. If your day consists of 1200-1500 calories you are left with only 300 calories for food intake; . I found that if I have a 1200-1500 daily food intake with <60gr/mg fat and <120g/mg of carbs work well with burning 300 - 500 calories daily. You can burn a ton of calories by doing light weight an pilates. Thats after you hit the treadmill for about 30-45 minutes. Really truely burning 1200 calories is A LOT! Just be careful honey.

Sorry no soda, no candy and 1 item from the bread group daily. I found that cutting bread helps alot unless you get that low carb bread at whole foods that is too $rich for me. Let us know how it works out.

PS. I could remember if it is g or mgs on the above. I have to research that when I get home from work.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> MonaRae, when you find a solution, let me know. I haven't lost weight, but i haven't gained anymore since I stopped adding whey protein.
> 
> I was hoping I'd slim down a la Puffy, but haven't just yet. Ofcourse, I need to change some things I'm doing daily. I do notice that my eating portions are smaller, however, I need to eliminate a few things to start whittling my waist...I'll keep you posted.


 
I am losing weight consistently and honestly I don't even exercise


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> Dang Mona, 1200 calories a day. I hope you are eating an extra 1200 calories to make up for that. If your day consists of 1200-1500 calories you are left with only 300 calories for food intake; . I found that if I have a 1200-1500 daily food intake with <60gr/mg fat and <120g/mg of carbs work well with burning 300 - 500 calories daily. You can burn a ton of calories by doing light weight an pilates. Thats after you hit the treadmill for about 30-45 minutes. Really truely burning 1200 calories is A LOT! Just be careful honey.
> 
> Sorry no soda, no candy and 1 item from the bread group daily. I found that cutting bread helps alot unless you get that low carb bread at whole foods that is too $rich for me. Let us know how it works out.
> 
> PS. I could remember if it is g or mgs on the above. I have to research that when I get home from work.
> 
> 
> 
> I am losing weight consistently and honestly I don't even exercise


 *Okay, Puffy~  Rub it in, already. .  I pray to have those results, without exercise, even!*


----------



## MonaRae

PuffyBrown said:


> *Dang Mona, 1200 calories a day. I hope you are eating an extra 1200 calories to make up for that*. If your day consists of 1200-1500 calories you are left with only 300 calories for food intake; . I found that if I have a 1200-1500 daily food intake with <60gr/mg fat and <120g/mg of carbs work well with burning 300 - 500 calories daily. You can burn a ton of calories by doing light weight an pilates. Thats after you hit the treadmill for about 30-45 minutes. Really truely burning 1200 calories is A LOT! Just be careful honey.
> 
> Sorry no soda, no candy and 1 item from the bread group daily. I found that cutting bread helps alot unless you get that low carb bread at whole foods that is too $rich for me. Let us know how it works out.
> 
> PS. I could remember if it is g or mgs on the above. I have to research that when I get home from work.
> 
> 
> 
> I am losing weight consistently and honestly I don't even exercise


 
I'm not sure what you mean by this but I think you misunderstood me.  I plan on eating 1200 a day and exercising 30 - 40 minutes daily Monday - Friday.


----------



## Duchesse

I've been slacking on the serious!!

I jump started back into the egg cocktail this weekend, using two eggs instead of one. I almost forgot how tasty the drink is, and how full it makes me. I just bought flaxseed oil, I'm going to use that in place of the wheat germ.

I'm happy you ladies are still going strong and that there are so many new converts!


----------



## Kimbosheart

Hey Y'all just checking in. I have finished 1 dozen eggs and 1 bottle of wheat germ oil so far. I haven't missed a day on the shake. I can't sleep I am so wired with energy. I cut out the carnation and added a small scoop of chocolate soy protein (25 grams of protein) and I cut back on the brewer's yeast. Most of the bad side effects have stopped. My skin is breaking out but I think that may be because of MSM, so I will stop taking that to see if the bumps go away. 

For those not losing weight, what are you doing with the extra energy the shake gives you? Im hyper so Im constantly moving around because of the energy, and I eat small portions. I don't have a scale so I don't know if I've lost any weight but my clothes are roomier. 

And yes, I finally noticed some hair growth, a substantial amount to say I have only been drinking the shake for 14 days. Thanks again Bronze, this drink has sparked a whole bunch of positive changes in the way I care for my body.


----------



## growinstrong

Hey ladies, just checkin in.  Today my DH told me that my ponytail looks fake .  I took it as a compliment.  Yay, this shake is working. Can't wait to see my results and post for you ladies in Feb/March.


----------



## patient1

A little encouragemnt with the wheat germ oil (i thought I posted this last night)

Most supplements for animal coats features wheat germ oil or is composed entirely of it. Only a few drops are added to their food in order to enhance the shine and health of the coat and skin. So there's definitely something to this (as we already know).

I'm missing The Shake right now and looking forward to ending my fast. 

p1


----------



## PuffyBrown

Oh I get it!
Honey I thought you was saying that you were trying to burn 1200 calories while exercising. I was like . Thanks for letting me know. 



MonaRae said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by this but I think you misunderstood me. I plan on eating 1200 a day and exercising 30 - 40 minutes daily Monday - Friday.


----------



## MonaRae

! You scared me!  It look like you was typing in greek!  My bad tho, I should of typed "_and a 1200 diet_"   Thanks for looking out for me sis!


----------



## weaveologist

Question ladies:

What are the benefits of the flaxseed oil?


Just a few more days until my progress pics!


----------



## guyanesesista

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Come on, back. We miss you. Shake it off. You were making such progress. You won't have a choice once you start training, you can't exist without eating...take care of yourself and MAKE yourself drink this.*


 
I went to train yesterday and wanted to die. It took everything out of me to the point where I had a headache and I know it's because of my diet. I ate when I got home and I slept WELL. No burning eyes when I woke up. I must admit I didn't have a shake yesterday but I'm off to make one now. I'll be back but it's taking some time.


----------



## guyanesesista

weaveologist said:


> Question ladies:
> 
> What are the benefits of the flaxseed oil?
> 
> 
> Just a few more days until my progress pics!


 
I think some ladies reported more moisturized skin,eg. the scalp and face.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Kimbosheart said:


> Hey Y'all just checking in. I have finished 1 dozen eggs and 1 bottle of wheat germ oil so far. I haven't missed a day on the shake. I can't sleep I am so wired with energy. I cut out the carnation and added a small scoop of chocolate soy protein (25 grams of protein) and I cut back on the brewer's yeast. Most of the bad side effects have stopped. My skin is breaking out but I think that may be because of MSM, so I will stop taking that to see if the bumps go away.
> 
> For those not losing weight, what are you doing with the extra energy the shake gives you? Im hyper so Im constantly moving around because of the energy, and I eat small portions. I don't have a scale so I don't know if I've lost any weight but my clothes are roomier. *Honey, I'm in the classroom and I need all the nrg I can muster with my 8th graders, so trust, by mid-day, my  hyperactivity is all burned out.  *
> 
> And yes, I finally noticed some hair growth, a substantial amount to say I have only been drinking the shake for 14 days. Thanks again Bronze, this drink has sparked a whole bunch of positive changes in the way I care for my body.


*{{{hug}}} you're welcome~*



Duchesse said:


> I've been slacking on the serious!!
> 
> I jump started back into the egg cocktail this weekend, using two eggs instead of one. I almost forgot how tasty the drink is, and how full it makes me. I just bought flaxseed oil, I'm going to use that in place of the wheat germ.
> 
> I'm happy you ladies are still going strong and that there are so many new converts!


*So many new Egglettes, good things will never be hidden in the dark~*



growinstrong said:


> Hey ladies, just checkin in. Today my DH told me that my ponytail looks fake . I took it as a compliment. Yay, this shake is working. Can't wait to see my results and post for you ladies in Feb/March.


*I love "compliments" like these, I used to get them all the time .  I'm expecting them to start again...*


----------



## peppers01

weaveologist said:


> Question ladies:
> 
> What are the benefits of the flaxseed oil?
> 
> 
> Just a few more days until my progress pics!


 
There are tons of benefits. I started using for acne, and it worked wonders. In the process my hair became stronger and thus I retained length. It also help with cholestoral, blood pressure, prevention of some diseases. Just google it and you'll learn so much more about it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

peppers01 said:


> There are tons of benefits. I started using for acne, and it worked wonders. In the process my hair became stronger and thus I retained length. It also help with cholestoral, blood pressure, prevention of some diseases. Just google it and you'll learn so much more about it.


 *Peppers01, I'm glad you posted, I was thinking about your hair last night, and said  I would have to comment....you are doing a great job, girl your hair will be to your tush really quickly...keep up the GREAT work, honestly.  I'm excited for you...You'll be at the Houston meet-up, right?*

*Any other H-town Ladies, come on out~I think it's in Feb  Hope to see y'all, soon!*


----------



## tallnomad

I just made my shake and today is the first day that I noticed, I've been using Wheatbran flakes instead of raw wheatgerm!  erplexed  I'm going to buy some wheatgerm this weekend and will probably continue using the wheatbran as well as it has a lot of fiber.  Oh well.  

Also, going to pick up more wheatgerm oil.  I was really inspired by the post from patient1 about it being used in animal products for shiny coats.


----------



## guyanesesista

Just had my shake.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

guyanesesista said:


> Just had my shake.


 *Yaaaaay!  Go~~GSista~~Go!!!!!!*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

tallnomad said:


> I just made my shake and today is the first day that I noticed, I've been using Wheatbran flakes instead of raw wheatgerm! erplexed I'm going to buy some wheatgerm this weekend and will probably continue using the wheatbran as well as it has a lot of fiber. Oh well.
> 
> Also, going to pick up more wheatgerm oil. I was really inspired by the post from patient1 about it being used in animal products for shiny coats.


 I'm sorry tallnomad, well at least you were getting good fiber....  I had strawberries and blueberries in my shake, delish!  I can not add two tblspns of flaxseed to my cocktail, it is uber-thick and will not go down my throat, i just can't, so i shake it on, just a tad.  I hope it's enough to do some good.  It's no where near the recommended dosage.


----------



## PuffyBrown

DON'T DO THIS!

I have been using soy milk to drink my shakes right?
So, this week I haven't felt like eating food.  The only food that I have had this week is what I eat for lunch. I have been feeling really good in doing this. Soooo, I was trying to prevent using
all of my soy milk as the case that I buy last about a month. I decided to make with milk (2%). OMG....that stuff tore my stomach up. I should have known better. After I realized the cramps were going absolutely nowhere, I took a ZANTAC. It took at least 30 minutes to kick in. Pure agony. If you want something to
keep you up at night it was that! Soy from now own. I will just get an extra case from now on. Should have known not to drink 12 oz of milk as I can only handle a little at a time. Whew!


----------



## divinefavor

I so want to try this.  But, not sure if I want to use the wheat germ and wheat germ oil.  You all are starting to convince me to try it, but now I'm reading about possible weight gain (that part scares me).


----------



## CheLala13

Now that I have SOME ingredients...I think I'll start tomorrow.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> DON'T DO THIS!
> 
> I have been using soy milk to drink my shakes right?
> So, this week I haven't felt like eating food. The only food that I have had this week is what I eat for lunch. I have been feeling really good in doing this. Soooo, I was trying to prevent using
> all of my soy milk as the case that I buy last about a month. I decided to make with milk (2%). OMG....that stuff tore my stomach up. I should have known better. After I realized the cramps were going absolutely nowhere, I took a ZANTAC. It took at least 30 minutes to kick in. Pure agony. If you want something to
> keep you up at night it was that! Soy from now own. I will just get an extra case from now on. Should have known not to drink 12 oz of milk as I can only handle a little at a time. Whew!


*I experienced this to a degree, not quite as badly as you did, but it ceased once i went to soy as well....i kinda liked the regularity .*



divinefavor said:


> I so want to try this. But, not sure if I want to use the wheat germ and wheat germ oil. You all are starting to convince me to try it, but now I'm reading about possible weight gain (that part scares me).


*the weight gain was for Mona, I believe, and it was because she's allergic...i think.  Correct me if i'm wrong, Egglettes.  I experienced weight gain bcs I added whey protein to my cocktail...once i eliminated that, everything has been fine.  my weight has been stable.*



CheLala13 said:


> Now that I have SOME ingredients...I think I'll start tomorrow.


*Girl, start today, you may as well break it in, lol!  ~get a taste of it, you'll like it, i'm certain *


----------



## Shimmie

Mynappturalme said:


> If you are worried about salmonella from the eggs, another alternative could egg whites from www.eggwhitesint.com The eggs are pasteurized and high in protein.
> 
> You can use this to cook or mix in a drink. It's great to use when trying to loose weight or maintain weight.


 
  I was looking for this product.   Thank you very much...



MJ said:


> I like it but I would skip the raw egg. A protein in raw egg whites binds with biotin and prevents your body from using it. So for some people it could negatively affect their hair health.


 
Thanks for sharing this MJ.     I found this information on the site above that explains why this happens.

_Avidin, which is found in raw egg whites, blocks the uptake of Vitamin B6 (Biotin) causing a vitamin deficiency. You must cook the egg white to neutralize the Avidin and allow your body to safely digest the protein and utilize all its Amino acids. Unfortunately, cooking also starts to destory the protein. 
_
https://www.eggwhitesint.com/healthfacts.htm

So what in the world is Avidin?     I just had to know....   So I found this information  

http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/avidin

*av·i·din* (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





v
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







-d
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n)  _n._ A protein, found in uncooked egg white, that binds to and inactivates biotin and which, when present in abundance, can result in a deficiency of biotin.



The American Heritage® Medical Dictionary Copyright © 2007, 2004 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.
*avidin (av´idin),* 
_n_ a glycoprotein in nondenatured egg whites (raw) that binds biotin and prevents its absorption, causing biotin depletion.

Mosby's Dental Dictionary, 2nd edition. © 2008 Elsevier, Inc. All rights reserved.
avidin
a constituent of normal eggs which inhibits the absorption of biotin. The feeding of large quantities of raw egg whites causes dermatitis, alopecia and cracked hooves in pigs and heavy mortality in mink.



Cherokia-Rose said:


> doesnt this just mean that these two things should be done at different times of the day? it's never hurt my hair at all. much to the contrary in fact. oh and i should say that i do a high protien shake as well, but that is made of yogurt, no egg although, sometimes i swallow it right before drinking it. i sprinkle wheatgerm on our food and cook with it as well. i'll have to consider adding it to my shake now.


 
I thought about this too.... 

I found this:

http://www.worthington-biochem.com/AV/default.html

http://www.vectorlabs.com/products.asp?catID=28&locID=0

I'm not a chemist.....


----------



## MonaRae

weaveologist said:


> Question ladies:
> 
> What are the benefits of the flaxseed oil?
> 
> 
> Just a few more days until my progress pics!


 
To add to the list its also good at balancing the female hormones!   I love it for the skin and hair benefits!

Also, I must fess up!   I had just one shake this week (Monday) and I missed last Friday, Saturday and Sunday!  I"m back on it tomorrow!  I was waiting to get more bananas and ran out of eggs and have not restocked my supplies! My skin is showing the sign of it too.  The back of my hands are so dry! 

Yes, Br*nzeb I'm allergic to gluten so the raw wheat germ caused me to gain weight.  I was able to stop the weight gain by discontinuing the raw wheat germ now I'm trying to lose what I gained.  The benefits are just too good to get rid of the shake altogether.


----------



## BiRacialBarbie

not drinking any eggs b/c i am allergic to eggs..i will just keep taking my hair vitamins


----------



## JayAnn0513

I bought wheatgerm last night! I'll be starting tomorrow once I get some a carton of liquid egg whites. When is there a H-town GTG???? I'm in Fort worth but I would drive down for that.


----------



## tallnomad

Hi Shimmie--it's me, formerly Tiffcurl. 

Will you be joining us?  Hope so.  Always love your inspirational words.


----------



## ayoung

PB, you ain't lying about that 'real' milk.
Me and milk==

I only can drink it sometimes w/ cereal or cookies---but still in moderation.
*and it has to be 1% or it feels like i'm drinking yogurt *


----------



## MonaRae

Ashame of myself I went and got my supplies and I am having my shake now.


----------



## guyanesesista

When I had my shake today I drank it with a straw and it went down fast. I normally drink it from straight from the cup and it's so hard to go down. I think someone mentioned early in the thread that the straw made it easier. Just alittle tidbit from me. Carry on.


----------



## Vinyl

Hmm, I think I need to change my diet. It may be because I've been sick for the past few weeks, but I haven't really been feeling better/energized from the shake. I'll probably start seeing more results once my cold goes away. I will say that I got twists in late December and they look terrible. I definitely need to get them redone, lol. I can't wait to do my lengh-update shot!

I decided to stop adding taste-enhancers to my drink because it has sooo many calories! I'd really love to try that chocolate protein mix. I can substitute it for the whey and it'd taste great without any added calories. I've been taking my shake diligently since last Friday, I think. I'm definitely noticing a difference in how much I'm able to eat. It's made it a lot easier to stick to my diet.


----------



## Shimmie

tallnomad said:


> Hi Shimmie--it's me, formerly Tiffcurl.
> 
> Will you be joining us? Hope so. Always love your inspirational words.


 Hi Tiff...  

Yes....     I'm joining.  I'll have my ingredients this weekend and I'm starting Saturday.   

I love this thread.  I'm still reading through it, but I can attest that it's the best for healthy, strong and silky hair.    

Happy New Year to you...


----------



## tallnomad

right back at ya!

Between the success of MT and now this, your hair is going to be beyond amazing.


----------



## tallnomad

Shimmie--

 right back at ya!

Between the success of MT and now this, your hair is going to be beyond amazing.


----------



## mscocoface

Okay I have been watching this thread and I was not going to join, but since I am taking some or all of these ingredients in different formats on a regular I thought why not create it as a drink and have my DH drink it in the AM with me since we do the green drinks anyway.

So this is the only bandwagon I will jump on (she says with a straight face, yeah right!) I could use some help with my skin right now as well as energy and the hair benefits will be a bonus.

Consider me in.  For those of you who are lactose intolerant have you tried the lactose free milk out there.  My DH has an issue with regular milk and I finally persuaded him to try the Lactose Free milk and he as well as my son love it.

I will try using that tomorrow morning and will see what he thinks.  May even make a shake for my teenage son before he goes to school in the AM.

Mscocoface jumping in with both feet and all my hair!!!!


----------



## SugarBaby

divinefavor said:


> I so want to try this.  But, not sure if I want to use the wheat germ and wheat germ oil.  You all are starting to convince me to try it, but now *I'm reading about possible weight gain *(that part scares me).



Can anyone explain this....If the shake keeps you full from snacking and eating a lot, Why would the shake make you gain weight?

Atkins diet promotes eating a lot of protein to keep you full and for your body to digest the fat first..

Anyone that can help w/ this...I was using this as a weight loss tool. 

I love this shake.


----------



## PuffyBrown

I learned from a Dr. a long time ago that dairy products
prolong congestion associated with cold and flu. Not sure of your illness but I hope you feel better soon.



Lux In Musica said:


> Hmm, I think I need to change my diet. It may be because I've been sick for the past few weeks, but I haven't really been feeling better/energized from the shake. I'll probably start seeing more results once my cold goes away. I will say that I got twists in late December and they look terrible. I definitely need to get them redone, lol. I can't wait to do my lengh-update shot!
> 
> I decided to stop adding taste-enhancers to my drink because it has sooo many calories! I'd really love to try that chocolate protein mix. I can substitute it for the whey and it'd taste great without any added calories. I've been taking my shake diligently since last Friday, I think. I'm definitely noticing a difference in how much I'm able to eat. It's made it a lot easier to stick to my diet.


----------



## 4everbeautifull1

Hey ladies!!! Just checking in. This is my 10th day on the shake and I am loving it and I am noticing a difference in my skin already so I know its starting to work! I can't wait til a few months pass so I cansee the difference in my hair!


----------



## Essensual

…so there I was, still bleary from working a long shift (having just applied my pre-poo oils and fitted my shower cap) attempting to catch a brief nap while the DCs prepared to be taken to school. My nap was abruptly interrupted by a clamor at the front door. 
*“ Who….in God’s creation is ringin’ da do’bell THIS early in da mornin’?!?”*
(Oh, sorry. I fell out of character. *ahem*)  
I opened to door swiftly so as to snare the ne’er-do-wells in the act. To my chagrin, what lay before my eyes but a wondrous gift addressed to me! I look up just in time to glimpse the fair knight who had brought such glad tidings mounting his trusty, white, 4-wheeled,  metal steed. Our eyes met…
*“ I love yooooooooou!”* I shouted. He smiled and chuckled at the newly realized source of his secret admiration, seeming not at all put off by the plastic cap on my head or the sleep in my eyes.
……It was magical.

TRANSLATION: *My Brownie Batter Protein Powder arrived, Y’all! LOL!

OOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGG!*It has been a Duncan Hines mess up in here for the past few days! This stuff is yummy!
I may just have two a day.

P.S. How do you get the FEDEX man to lift a restraining order?rolleyes:


----------



## MonaRae

SugarBaby said:


> Can anyone explain this....If the shake keeps you full from snacking and eating a lot, Why would the shake make you gain weight?
> 
> Atkins diet promotes eating a lot of protein to keep you full and for your body to digest the fat first..
> 
> Anyone that can help w/ this...I was using this as a weight loss tool.
> 
> I love this shake.


 
For me it was the gluten in the raw wheat germ.  I'm allergic to gluten and all it did was stick to my lower stomach.  It was getting bigger and bigger and ...


----------



## PuffyBrown

Essensual said:


> …so there I was, still bleary from working a long shift (having just applied my pre-poo oils and fitted my shower cap) attempting to catch a brief nap while the DCs prepared to be taken to school. My nap was abruptly interrupted by a clamor at the front door.
> *“ Who….in God’s creation is ringin’ da do’bell THIS early in da mornin’?!?”*
> (Oh, sorry. I fell out of character. *ahem*)
> I opened to door swiftly so as to snare the ne’er-do-wells in the act. To my chagrin, what lay before my eyes but a wondrous gift addressed to me! I look up just in time to glimpse the fair knight who had brought such glad tidings mounting his trusty, white, 4-wheeled, metal steed. Our eyes met…
> *“ I love yooooooooou!”* I shouted. He smiled and chuckled at the newly realized source of his secret admiration, seeming not at all put off by the plastic cap on my head or the sleep in my eyes.
> ……It was magical.
> 
> TRANSLATION: *My Brownie Batter Protein Powder arrived, Y’all! LOL!*
> 
> *OOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGG!*It has been a Duncan Hines mess up in here for the past few days! This stuff is yummy!
> I may just have two a day.
> 
> P.S. How do you get the FEDEX man to lift a restraining order?rolleyes:


 
That was hilarious!


----------



## ladyofvirtue

Hey Egglets,

*SHAKE UPDATE*

I added (4) Rexall Naturals Cinnamon 1000 mg caplets to my shake and it is deeeelish!  It's got chromium in it and promotes sugar metabolism.

Picked it up from WalMart.

So, my currrent daily regimen is: 
-hair shake 
-multiple glasses of fresh squeezed orange juice
-raw fruit, veggies

Supplements: 
-Alpha lipoic acid  600 mg (Vitamin Shoppe)
-Hair, Skin, Nail Vitamins   (Vitamin Shoppe)

-Water, green tea, dandelion tea, spearmint tea

My MIL keeps telling me how good I look.  After church last Sunday, while at dinner, I caught her staring at me several times. I get so "noivis" when people stare at me, it's a wonder that I didn't drop something, trip over my feet, or do something else goofy.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

JayAnn0513 said:


> I bought wheatgerm last night! I'll be starting tomorrow once I get some a carton of liquid egg whites. When is there a H-town GTG???? I'm in Fort worth but I would drive down for that.


 The meet-up will be in Feb.  don't know the exact date. I'll keep you posted when i find out.  Welcome, JayAnn!!!


mscocoface said:


> Okay I have been watching this thread and I was not going to join, but since I am taking some or all of these ingredients in different formats on a regular I thought why not create it as a drink and have my DH drink it in the AM with me since we do the green drinks anyway.
> So this is the only bandwagon I will jump on (she says with a straight face, yeah right!) I could use some help with my skin right now as well as energy and the hair benefits will be a bonus.
> 
> Consider me in. For those of you who are lactose intolerant have you tried the lactose free milk out there. My DH has an issue with regular milk and I finally persuaded him to try the Lactose Free milk and he as well as my son love it.
> 
> I will try using that tomorrow morning and will see what he thinks. May even make a shake for my teenage son before he goes to school in the AM.
> 
> Mscocoface jumping in with both feet and all my hair!!!!


Mscocoface, you could not resist the pull of the cocktail...so enticing, isn't it?   You'll love your results and your "right" decision.   You and all your hair are Welcomed to our Nest!!



SugarBaby said:


> Can anyone explain this....If the shake keeps you full from snacking and eating a lot, Why would the shake make you gain weight?
> 
> Atkins diet promotes eating a lot of protein to keep you full and for your body to digest the fat first..
> 
> Anyone that can help w/ this...I was using this as a weight loss tool.
> 
> I love this shake.


 The cocktail made me gain weight when I; 1) used milk 2)added whey protein powder 3) never changed my eating habits (meaning high fat, high carb foods)  Since I have dropped those two ingredients, my weight has stabilized, hth.



Essensual said:


> …so there I was, still bleary from working a long shift (having just applied my pre-poo oils and fitted my shower cap) attempting to catch a brief nap while the DCs prepared to be taken to school. My nap was abruptly interrupted by a clamor at the front door.
> *“ Who….in God’s creation is ringin’ da do’bell THIS early in da mornin’?!?”*
> (Oh, sorry. I fell out of character. *ahem*)
> I opened to door swiftly so as to snare the ne’er-do-wells in the act. To my chagrin, what lay before my eyes but a wondrous gift addressed to me! I look up just in time to glimpse the fair knight who had brought such glad tidings mounting his trusty, white, 4-wheeled, metal steed. Our eyes met…
> *“ I love yooooooooou!”* I shouted. He smiled and chuckled at the newly realized source of his secret admiration, seeming not at all put off by the plastic cap on my head or the sleep in my eyes.
> ……It was magical.
> 
> TRANSLATION: *My Brownie Batter Protein Powder arrived, Y’all! LOL!*
> 
> *OOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGG!*It has been a Duncan Hines mess up in here for the past few days! This stuff is yummy!
> I may just have two a day.
> 
> P.S. How do you get the FEDEX man to lift a restraining order?rolleyes:


 Girl, you are truly hilarious!!! Have Mercy, Poor Guy may need to change his route....all over a lil' bit o' chocolate....



ladyofvirtue said:


> Hey Egglets,
> 
> *SHAKE UPDATE*
> 
> I added (4) Rexall Naturals Cinnamon 1000 mg caplets to my shake and it is deeeelish! It's got chromium in it and promotes sugar metabolism.
> 
> Picked it up from WalMart.
> 
> So, my currrent daily regimen is:
> -hair shake
> -multiple glasses of fresh squeezed orange juice
> -raw fruit, veggies
> 
> Supplements:
> -Alpha lipoic acid 600 mg (Vitamin Shoppe)
> -Hair, Skin, Nail Vitamins (Vitamin Shoppe)
> 
> -Water, green tea, dandelion tea, spearmint tea
> 
> My MIL keeps telling me how good I look. After church last Sunday, while at dinner, I caught her staring at me several times. I get so "noivis" when people stare at me, it's a wonder that I didn't drop something, trip over my feet, or do something else goofy.


 Thanks for sharing that reggie. Sounds good.  I haven't added cinammon lately bcs i've been adding berries and such...i thought it may throw off my berry taste erplexed.  I shall resume.  Thanks for the heads-up.  I saw a couple in wmart with like a zillion bottles of those things, that's what gave me the impetus to go ahead and add it to my shake, that and our Egglette's recipe....

Drank my shake, today, great, however, i think guzzling it straight no chaser, from the glass is quicker than slurping from a straw.  It was too thick and took too long, i guess that says a little about me.... my Debutante sponsors would not be pleased, uh uh, no way...


----------



## acooks143

THis thread is extremely long....Can someone please pm me a good receipe that is low on the egg intake and is lactose free (I usually drink the lactaid milk with my cereal and have not problems)


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

acooks143 said:


> THis thread is extremely long....Can someone please pm me a good receipe that is low on the egg intake and is lactose free (I usually drink the lactaid milk with my cereal and have not problems)


* I just sent you a pm....i sent the original recipe *


----------



## Vinyl

PuffyBrown said:


> I learned from a Dr. a long time ago that dairy products
> prolong congestion associated with cold and flu. Not sure of your illness but I hope you feel better soon.



Oh wow, I had no idea. Maybe that's why it's been taking me so long to get better. I'll substitute soy milk and skip the egg for a week and see if it helps.


----------



## J-Moe

Egglets, 
       What in the world am I doing WRONG!!! My shake isn't thick at all what is it, and i'm dying because I feel like I drinking straight milk(although I use soy). What could account for the thinness? Bronze you said yours is to thick at times, why i wonder is mine coming out thin. I stick to the original recipe.


----------



## Essensual

J-Moe said:


> Egglets,
> What in the world am I doing WRONG!!! My shake isn't thick at all what is it, and i'm dying because I feel like I drinking straight milk(although I use soy). What could account for the thinness? Bronze you said yours is to thick at times, why i wonder is mine coming out thin. I stick to the original recipe.


 
...I think you may be right about the soymilk making it thinner. Try adding half a banana.hth.


----------



## peppers01

Hello ladies! I have great news, and we are all grown ladies so this shouldn't offend any, but....................my period was lighter and shorter this month! Now ever since my cycle began when I was 13 yrs old, I ALWAYS and I mean ALWAYS had the 6-day period, but something magical happened this go round. It was only 3 days, and ladies you know I was tripping and paranoid, thinking okay, should I use the max protection or just minimal. But nothing else has happened, but I can't help but still be a bit weary about it returning, but I'll know for sure by tomorrow, that was suppose to be the last day. If this shake doesn't help with anything else (which it has), I would drink just to have this happen every month.


----------



## Essensual

Girl, you are truly hilarious!!! Have Mercy, Poor Guy may need to change his route....all over a lil' bit o' chocolate....



erplexed... Well at least he won't half to worry about me for another month or two.LOL!


P.S. Here a lil conversation from later that day...

DS: Mommy?
Me: Hmm?
DS: Why did you tell the FEDEX man you loved him?
Me: (deep in a brownie batter hang over)..........I did, didn't I?


----------



## peppers01

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Peppers01, I'm glad you posted, I was thinking about your hair last night, and said I would have to comment....you are doing a great job, girl your hair will be to your tush really quickly...keep up the GREAT work, honestly. I'm excited for you...You'll be at the Houston meet-up, right?*
> 
> *Any other H-town Ladies, come on out~I think it's in Feb  Hope to see y'all, soon!*


 
When and where is it? Also I just read about the eggs cancelling out the biotin, so where do I get the powdered egss or a substitute; the grocery store?


----------



## guyanesesista

Ladies I missed the shake this morning. I wanna drink it now but I'll won't sleep early and I need to be at a track meet in the morning. I had so much to do today I didn't have the time. I wanted to get the protein in b4 the race but Idk if it's worth losing sleep. I may just skip it and drink it in the morn. Decisions, decisions. hmmmmm...


----------



## Essensual

peppers01 said:


> Hello ladies! I have great news, and we are all grown ladies so this shouldn't offend any, but....................my period was lighter and shorter this month! Now ever since my cycle began when I was 13 yrs old, I ALWAYS and I mean ALWAYS had the 6-day period, but something magical happened this go round. It was only 3 days, and ladies you know I was tripping and paranoid, thinking okay, should I use the max protection or just minimal. But nothing else has happened, but I can't help but still be a bit weary about it returning, but I'll know for sure by tomorrow, that was suppose to be the last day. If this shake doesn't help with anything else (which it has), I would drink just to have this happen every month.


 

OMGoodness, Peppers! Me too!

I didn't want to mention it because it has really only been a few days since I've been drinking the shake. But I'm use to having heavy flow on days 1 & 2 and increasingly less on days 3-5 or even 3-7! Would you believe some months there are two cycles in a 30-31 day time period! This was one of the contributing factors to the severe anemia as well. (Coupled with stairstep children and being vegetarian.)

...anyway this month days 1 & 2 were like days 4 & 5 usually are, the entire cycle only lasted 4 days. 4 DAYS! And not a peep since. I'm still dumbfounded! But I am NOT complaining whatsover. I definitely would love for this to become the norm for me.


----------



## Essensual

guyanesesista said:


> Ladies I missed the shake this morning. I wanna drink it now but I'll won't sleep early and I need to be at a track meet in the morning. I had so much to do today I didn't have the time. I wanted to get the protein in b4 the race but Idk if it's worth losing sleep. I may just skip it and drink it in the morn. Decisions, decisions. hmmmmm...


 

I vote for skip it and use the extra NRG for the meet. RUN SISTA RUN!!


----------



## guyanesesista

Essensual said:


> I vote for skip it and use the extra NRG for the meet. RUN SISTA RUN!!


 
Jesus take the wheel!!Girl I'm taking one for the team 2morrow. I decided to skip it cuz I WILL NEVER get up in the morning if I drink it and my coach won't be amused.


----------



## guyanesesista

peppers01 said:


> Hello ladies! I have great news, and we are all grown ladies so this shouldn't offend any, but....................my period was lighter and shorter this month! Now ever since my cycle began when I was 13 yrs old, I ALWAYS and I mean ALWAYS had the 6-day period, but something magical happened this go round. It was only 3 days, and ladies you know I was tripping and paranoid, thinking okay, should I use the max protection or just minimal. But nothing else has happened, but I can't help but still be a bit weary about it returning, but I'll know for sure by tomorrow, that was suppose to be the last day. If this shake doesn't help with anything else (which it has), I would drink just to have this happen every month.


 
Good for you girl.

I remember when mine literally disappeared for almost 6 months when I was on MSM. I was soooo happy but I knew that it couldn't be healthy so I stopped and that badboy came back with a vengence(sp).


----------



## peppers01

Well good for me that I still got a few days!



guyanesesista said:


> Good for you girl.
> 
> I remember when mine literally disappeared for almost 6 months when I was on MSM. I was soooo happy but I knew that it couldn't be healthy so I stopped and that badboy came back with a vengence(sp).


----------



## ladyofvirtue

Essensual said:


> Girl, you are truly hilarious!!! Have Mercy, Poor Guy may need to change his route....all over a lil' bit o' chocolate....
> 
> 
> 
> erplexed... Well at least he won't half to worry about me for another month or two.LOL!
> 
> 
> P.S. Here a lil conversation from later that day...
> 
> DS: Mommy?
> Me: Hmm?
> DS: Why did you tell the FEDEX man you loved him?
> Me: (deep in a brownie batter hang over)..........I did, didn't I?


 
You are hilarious...


----------



## Stella B.

ladyofvirtue said:


> Hey Egglets,
> 
> *SHAKE UPDATE*
> 
> I added (4) Rexall Naturals Cinnamon 1000 mg caplets to my shake and it is deeeelish!  It's got chromium in it and promotes sugar metabolism.
> 
> Picked it up from WalMart.
> 
> So, my currrent daily regimen is:
> -hair shake
> -multiple glasses of fresh squeezed orange juice
> -raw fruit, veggies
> 
> Supplements:
> -Alpha lipoic acid  600 mg (Vitamin Shoppe)
> -Hair, Skin, Nail Vitamins   (Vitamin Shoppe)
> 
> -Water, green tea, dandelion tea, spearmint tea
> 
> My MIL keeps telling me how good I look.  After church last Sunday, while at dinner, I caught her staring at me several times. I get so "noivis" when people stare at me, it's a wonder that I didn't drop something, trip over my feet, or do something else goofy.



You go girl!!  Got folks looking at ya sideways cause your inner beauty is showing!!!  Isn't it a good feeling when you know they're looking at you, you know you're looking good, but they can't figure it out??? I really like your daily regimen. You've included lots of anti-oxidants and fruit juices!  Looks like you've just amped your skin, body and hair cocktail up tenfold!!!


----------



## Stella B.

mscocoface said:


> Okay I have been watching this thread and I was not going to join, but since I am taking some or all of these ingredients in different formats on a regular I thought why not create it as a drink and have my DH drink it in the AM with me since we do the green drinks anyway.
> 
> So this is the only bandwagon I will jump on (she says with a straight face, yeah right!) I could use some help with my skin right now as well as energy and the hair benefits will be a bonus.
> 
> Consider me in.  For those of you who are lactose intolerant have you tried the lactose free milk out there.  My DH has an issue with regular milk and I finally persuaded him to try the Lactose Free milk and he as well as my son love it.
> 
> I will try using that tomorrow morning and will see what he thinks.  May even make a shake for my teenage son before he goes to school in the AM.
> 
> Mscocoface jumping in with both feet and all my hair!!!!



Love it!  Great to have you here joining the rest of the egglets!  I have only been here since December, but I can already see positive things beginning to happen to my hair and skin. My new growth is softer, and my hair more manageable.  My skin tone is beginning to even out. I can promise you that you will see changes within the first month, so take a few starting pics, and prepare to be amazed! Welcome!!


----------



## MonaRae

Peppers01 that is great news!

I drank my shake last night and really like the effect.  I'm normally trying to eat everything in site at night (hense the weight gain).  By drink the shake at night it fills me up and stops my late night snacking!

Hey Shimmie


----------



## peppers01

MonaRae said:


> Peppers01 that is great news!
> 
> I drank my shake last night and really like the effect. I'm normally trying to eat everything in site at night (hense the weight gain). By drink the shake at night it fills me up and stops my late night snacking!
> 
> Hey Shimmie


 

Good suggestion, I think I'll have another shake tonight to stop my late night snacking as well, and plus I just bought some frozen strawberries and can't wait to tey them. The funny thing though is that I know by the way I'm snacking I should be gaining weight, but I seem to be in limbo. So if I stop snacking, I should see some result on my waistline. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## guyanesesista

Just had my shake and about to leave for my meet. Peace and hairgrease.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

J-Moe said:


> Egglets,
> What in the world am I doing WRONG!!! My shake isn't thick at all what is it, and i'm dying because I feel like I drinking straight milk(although I use soy). What could account for the thinness? Bronze you said yours is to thick at times, why i wonder is mine coming out thin. I stick to the original recipe.


 Sweetie, how much soy are you using? The more soy you use, the thinner it will be...I use about a cup of soymilk and 2 -3 tblspns of wheat germ.  I tried flaxseed on Monday and it was like, "blah" - it made me cocktail toooooooooo thick.  I couldn't even finish it, that's the first time EVER!  I don't like that at all.  I prefer my cocktail a little thin.  The thicker it is, the longer it takes to get that puppy down.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

peppers01 said:


> When and where is it? Also I just read about the eggs cancelling out the biotin, so where do I get the powdered egss or a substitute; the grocery store?


 *The eggs do NOT cancel biotin.  You have to ingest an extremely large amount of eggs for this to take place, like 40 eggs a day.  We reported on this earlier in the thread and then again about a month ago.  This is a misrepresented fact.  You can still eat regular eggs if you want.  *

*Hope this helps.*

*I'm not sure when or where the meet-up will take place, i'll keep you posted, though.*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Where my Egglettes at?  Are ya'll off gettin' dolled up for the Inauguration?  
I can feel that y'all are....


----------



## yodie

We're here Bronze! 

Had two shakes yesterday.  None so far today.  Saving it for dinner!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

peppers01 said:


> Hello ladies! I have great news, and we are all grown ladies so this shouldn't offend any, but....................my period was lighter and shorter this month! Now ever since my cycle began when I was 13 yrs old, I ALWAYS and I mean ALWAYS had the 6-day period, but something magical happened this go round. It was only 3 days, and ladies you know I was tripping and paranoid, thinking okay, should I use the max protection or just minimal. But nothing else has happened, but I can't help but still be a bit weary about it returning, but I'll know for sure by tomorrow, that was suppose to be the last day. If this shake doesn't help with anything else (which it has), I would drink just to have this happen every month.


*That is great news, Peppers01.  Good for you.  That is absolute bliss.  I remember when I was that way...I miss those days.*



Essensual said:


> Girl, you are truly hilarious!!! Have Mercy, Poor Guy may need to change his route....all over a lil' bit o' chocolate....
> 
> 
> 
> erplexed... Well at least he won't half to worry about me for another month or two.LOL!
> 
> 
> P.S. Here a lil conversation from later that day...
> 
> DS: Mommy?
> Me: Hmm?
> DS: Why did you tell the FEDEX man you loved him?
> Me: (deep in a brownie batter hang over)..........I did, didn't I?


*Girl you are hilarious!!!!  I luv reading your posts!!!*



Essensual said:


> OMGoodness, Peppers! Me too!
> 
> I didn't want to mention it because it has really only been a few days since I've been drinking the shake. But I'm use to having heavy flow on days 1 & 2 and increasingly less on days 3-5 or even 3-7! Would you believe some months there are two cycles in a 30-31 day time period! This was one of the contributing factors to the severe anemia as well. (Coupled with stairstep children and being vegetarian.) *My sister has gone through this as well.  *
> 
> ...anyway this month days 1 & 2 were like days 4 & 5 usually are, the entire cycle only lasted 4 days. 4 DAYS! And not a peep since. I'm still dumbfounded! But I am NOT complaining whatsover. I definitely would love for this to become the norm for me.


*amazing, i may have to tell my sister to take this just for help in this area.*



Essensual said:


> I vote for skip it and use the extra NRG for the meet. RUN SISTA RUN!!


*Life is like a box of chocolates....*



MonaRae said:


> Peppers01 that is great news!
> 
> I drank my shake last night and really like the effect. I'm normally trying to eat everything in site at night (hense the weight gain). By drink the shake at night it fills me up and stops my late night snacking!
> 
> Hey Shimmie


*I'm gonna try this as well.  Late night eating is challenge, too.  I'm willing to try this.  Thanks, Mona.*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ladyofvirtue said:


> Hey Egglets,
> 
> *SHAKE UPDATE*
> 
> I added (4) Rexall Naturals Cinnamon 1000 mg caplets to my shake and it is deeeelish! It's got chromium in it and promotes sugar metabolism.
> 
> Picked it up from WalMart.
> 
> So, my currrent daily regimen is:
> -hair shake
> -multiple glasses of fresh squeezed orange juice
> -raw fruit, veggies
> 
> Supplements:
> -Alpha lipoic acid 600 mg (Vitamin Shoppe)
> -Hair, Skin, Nail Vitamins (Vitamin Shoppe)
> 
> -Water, green tea, dandelion tea, spearmint tea
> 
> My MIL keeps telling me how good I look. After church last Sunday, while at dinner, I caught her staring at me several times. I get so "noivis" when people stare at me, it's a wonder that I didn't drop something, trip over my feet, or do something else goofy.


 *L-o-V, Girl-ie, when the MIL is eye-ing you, you know you got it goin' on. You are gonna have to get used to them looks, Chica, they will be coming more often.  Girl, walk with that head up, shoulders back, there's a new Egglette in town, L-o-V is her name!!  H-ell-O!*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

yodie said:


> We're here Bronze!
> 
> Had two shakes yesterday. None so far today. Saving it for dinner!


 

*{{{hugs n kisses}}}  Thanks Yodie, I feel ya, babe.  *

*I think I'll have one as a "snack."   I hope this curbs that dang "nite grazing" - gotta break the habit, y'all.*


----------



## secretrose

PuffyBrown said:


> I learned from a Dr. a long time ago that dairy products
> prolong congestion associated with cold and flu. Not sure of your illness but I hope you feel better soon.


 

I have also been experiencing a longer than usual cold/congestion since starting this shake.  I use soy milk and egg protein powder.  Could this contribute as well?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

secretrose said:


> I have also been experiencing a longer than usual cold/congestion since starting this shake. I use soy milk and egg protein powder. Could this contribute as well?


 
*That's funny that this was mentioned.  I had a flu bout a couple of weeks ago and I felt the cocktail helped my immune system get rid of it much more quickly than normal.   Hmmm.  *

*I do know that soymilk does not have the same effect as regular milk.  The doctors recommended this for my children - it combats them having colds and congestion.  I didn't know (don't think) that eggs would be a source of cold/congestion.  Only cow's milk and milk by-products.*


----------



## PuffyBrown

Dairy products helps with the production of mucus. This is a good thing when you are not sick. However, when you are than your body creates too much of it and it is hard to get rid of. If you consume enough fluids and drink hot broths I would think you could still continue to use the soy milk. I am no expert but I have not had the flu for over 20 years! When I get a sniffle, I consume hot beverages and teas all day and it clears me out in a day or so. Another good thing (TMI): when coughing, clearing your throat, sneezing or anything else, spit it out!



secretrose said:


> I have also been experiencing a longer than usual cold/congestion since starting this shake. I use soy milk and egg protein powder. Could this contribute as well?


----------



## secretrose

PuffyBrown said:


> Dairy products helps with the production of mucus. This is a good thing when you are not sick. However, when you are than your body creates too much of it and it is hard to get rid of. If you consume enough fluids and drink hot broths I would think you could still continue to use the soy milk. I am no expert but I have not had the flu for over 20 years! When I get a sniffle, I consume hot beverages and teas all day and it clears me out in a day or so. Another good thing (TMI): when coughing, clearing your throat, sneezing or anything else, spit it out!


 
Thanks.  I didn't think it would be a problem since soy milk is not a dairy product.  I wasn't too sure about the egg protein powder but my colds normally last 2-4 days.  It's been over 2 weeks now.   I will give it up for a week to see.


----------



## PuffyBrown

It sounds to me like you need an antibiotic.
Cutting back on the products isn't going to make it
go away it just lessens the effect. See a doctor please. Love you!



secretrose said:


> I have also been experiencing a longer than usual cold/congestion since starting this shake. I use soy milk and egg protein powder. Could this contribute as well?


 


secretrose said:


> Thanks. I didn't think it would be a problem since soy milk is not a dairy product. I wasn't too sure about the egg protein powder but my colds normally last 2-4 days. It's been over 2 weeks now.  I will give it up for a week to see.


----------



## secretrose

PuffyBrown said:


> It sounds to me like you need an antibiotic.
> Cutting back on the products isn't going to make it
> go away it just lessens the effect. See a doctor please. Love you!


 
Thanks for the suggestion.  My SO has been telling me to give up the shake and get an antibiotic for 2 weeks but I wasn't listening.  I will probably go to the doc after work but I will tell him it was his idea and not puffybrowns from lhcf, LOL.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Yall,this is so off topic.
I tried putting sunflower seeds in my shake a month ago. It was okay but I've been too lazy to add another step in the mixing process. Today, I added some sunflower seeds to my yogurt. Yummy!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

This cocktail really helped my hair grow fast. Even my nape is responding! I'm very pleased.Now I'm going to see how I can get my body in shape and bring it up a notch!


----------



## ladyofvirtue

^^^I know what you mean.  Before the BC, even though my hair was just about mid-back, my nape was always super short.

Not anymore.


----------



## changedlife

I am joining


----------



## J-Moe

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Sweetie, how much soy are you using? The more soy you use, the thinner it will be...I use about a cup of soymilk and 2 -3 tblspns of wheat germ.  I tried flaxseed on Monday and it was like, "blah" - it made me cocktail toooooooooo thick.  I couldn't even finish it, that's the first time EVER!  I don't like that at all.  I prefer my cocktail a little thin.  The thicker it is, the longer it takes to get that puppy down.



Bronze, that's what's crazy I even attempted to use lessI might just need to add some flaxseed to mine. I'm still drinking but I wish it was a bit thicker!!


----------



## onelove08

Thanks so much Bronze for posting this info! My hair is silky (like I put oil in it)! And growing! I use soymilk. I love it!


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Where my Egglettes at?  Are ya'll off gettin' dolled up for the Inauguration?
> I can feel that y'all are....



Hey Bronze!  I had my drink earlier today-it tasted like a vanilla shake with a dash of eggnog!  Ummmmm, tasty!  I'm drinking the hair cocktail every other day, and rotating the smoothie drink Naked green machine on alternate days. I really miss the drink on days when I don't make it.  
I won't be all dolled up for the inauguration ball, but  I will be going to a special luncheon here in town on Tuesday with my girlfriend to celebrate the inauguration. I'm excited!! Do you have any plans?


----------



## guyanesesista

Hey ladies I'm back I felt like a million bucks today. My day was great!!! And I was still full on the shake even after running. Running normally eats up all my fuel. Thanks Bronze. I don't think I've thanked you since this thread started.


----------



## peppers01

Just checking in today! Today was pay day so I went splurging at the vitamin shoppe (like it's the mall)! But I got some molasses, a multi-vitamin powder, and MSM to add to the shake. I added them to my shake this evening and the molasses gave it a chocolatey-type of flavor, which was actually good. I even have my boss at work jumping on this bandwagon (unofficially). I feel a little guilty, because I think I turned her into a vitamin PJ. We were in there excited, discovering, and reading all these new vitamin and stuff we never heard of.


----------



## Essensual

guyanesesista said:


> Just had my shake and about to leave for my meet. Peace and hairgrease.


 

...so...do tell...


How went the meet?

ETA: So sorry, I missed the post where you answered this question. Congratulations! Gotta love extra NRG...


----------



## guyanesesista

^^^Girl I got last place. Oh well it was my first meet and I wasn't even trained for it anyway that man just threw me under the bus. I didn't even care though, I was like WOOHOOO I finished!!! YEAH!!! Now I have to work on my time, I did 11.18 secs in the 60m. That was bad but who cares.


----------



## esoterica

Do you guys think this will work without the raw wheatgerm? 
I can only find stabilised wheatgerm. I do have the oil though.


----------



## sunflower

Anyone else's nails feel like steel? My nails are super strong, stronger than they have ever been. They are growing at an above average rate and stronger than heck.


----------



## sunflower

esoterica said:


> Do you guys think this will work without the raw wheatgerm?
> I can only find stabilised wheatgerm. I do have the oil though.


 
I think it would work.  You should drink it with what you have now until you are able to find the raw wheat germ. The wheat germ oil is better than nothing.


----------



## Reinventing21

NatrlChallenge said:


> This cocktail really helped my hair grow fast. Even my nape is responding! I'm very pleased.Now I'm going to see how I can get my body in shape and bring it up a notch!


 

That's encouraging!  I am working on my nape as well.  Between this shake and the aminos I have been taking, I have had a ton of energy and have been able to work out daily.  Thanks everybody!


----------



## peppers01

*Okay ladies I have progress pics from 12/31 to today that I am so excited about. Okay Bronze I told you I cut about 2 inches, maybe 1 1/2 inch from my  ends. I relaxed today, did the aphogee 2 step protein treatment, DC, and added vatika frosting. I am so excited because it's gotten longer than it was BEFORE I dusted and this is healthiest shine my hair has ever had post-relaxer. I have to give it to the shake for my progress, because I had no specific hair regimen besides pre-poo treatments with coconut oil, EVOO, black castor oil, and grapeseed oil. Thanks Bronze, this shake has truly been a God-send.*

*December 31, 2008*






*January 17, 2009*


----------



## Kimbosheart

Good Growth Peppers


----------



## MonaRae

esoterica said:


> Do you guys think this will work without the raw wheatgerm?
> I can only find stabilised wheatgerm. I do have the oil though.


 
Yes,  I tried the raw wheat germ for about a month and it just didn't sit right with me.  I haven't had it in 2 months and I'm hair is still flourishing.


----------



## ayoung

Way to go Pep,

How many weeks post were you in the b/f pic?
When did you cut the 1-2 inches off?

*if I can get these results...*


----------



## peppers01

ayoung said:


> Way to go Pep,
> 
> How many weeks post were you in the b/f pic?
> When did you cut the 1-2 inches off?
> 
> *if I can get these results...*


 
*In the before pic I was 2 weeks post, and I dusted about a week following that pic.*


----------



## esoterica

Thanks MonaRae & Sunflower.


----------



## sunflower

peppers01 said:


> *Okay ladies I have progress pics from 12/31 to today that I am so excited about. Okay Bronze I told you I cut about 2 inches, maybe 1 1/2 inch from my ends. I relaxed today, did the aphogee 2 step protein treatment, DC, and added vatika frosting. I am so excited because it's gotten longer than it was BEFORE I dusted and this is healthiest shine my hair has ever had post-relaxer. I have to give it to the shake for my progress, because I had no specific hair regimen besides pre-poo treatments with coconut oil, EVOO, black castor oil, and grapeseed oil. Thanks Bronze, this shake has truly been a God-send.*
> 
> *December 31, 2008*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *January 17, 2009*


 
Wow, your hair is really shiny. Did you flat iron in either pic.


----------



## Essensual

peppers01 said:


> ...* this is healthiest shine my hair has ever had post-relaxer. I have to give it to the shake for my progress, because I had no specific hair regimen besides pre-poo treatments with coconut oil, EVOO, black castor oil, and grapeseed oil. Thanks Bronze, this shake has truly been a God-send.*
> 
> *December 31, 2008*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *January 17, 2009*


 
"...bling bling. Everytime you come around ma city...bling bling..."


----------



## guyanesesista

OOOH great progress Peppers.


----------



## tallnomad

My cousin came to visit me today.  I was busy cleaning my house up until she arrived and hadn't made my smoothie.  After we visited for awhile, I told her I could make us a smoothie--she hadn't eaten either.  I explained to her about the raw egg and told her all about our thread.  She thought everything made sense, but said she thought she would pass.  

Well, I started making her smoothie without the egg and then she was like, "you know what, add it.  Everything about it sounds right."  So, she tasted it and couldn't stop saying how good it was.  She was basically like this 

I made a big batch and she kept downing it and was very excited about it . . .  so, I made a convert!  She's serious about her diet and beauty habits too, so I'm very happy that this is something we can share when we visit one another.


----------



## tallnomad

secretrose said:


> Thanks.  *I didn't think it would be a problem since soy milk is not a dairy product.*  I wasn't too sure about the egg protein powder but my colds normally last 2-4 days.  It's been over 2 weeks now.   I will give it up for a week to see.



Secretrose--sorry I'm late to respond to this just now.  Soy also produces a lot of mucous--just FYI.  I've read a lot about this, and my cousin and I were talking about this during her visit today.  She went to see a naturopath who also told her this.  Just FYI.  Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## peppers01

sunflower said:


> Wow, your hair is really shiny. Did you flat iron in either pic.


 
*No, I only blowdried it at that point.*


----------



## LostInAdream

Hey ladies! Its been two weeks on the shake and I feel great. First let me say thanks to bronze for giving us the scoop on this great shake. This shake has my skin looking beautiful! My nails are strong as ever, my hair is so moisturized. I go to the gym feeling like I can work out all day lol! I have so much energy and No matter how much or less sleep I get I feel great in the morning. I just feel so great and I know its the shake thanks ladies!


----------



## divinefavor

I purchased everything to make my shake.  The only thing I didn't get was wheat germ oil, since I already have my EPA oil that I'm going to add.


----------



## Vinyl

Hey again! I went off the shake for a few days, and I'd like to get back on it Monday, but my cold hasn't gone yet. I just read that soy milk also contributes to that, and I've been drinking soymilk. So maybe I should cut that out too. I can't wait to get back on my shake again! I was thinking of cutting out the whey protein because my shake currently has 553 calories. Which only leaves me about 600 for the rest of the day. I use all the normal ingredients, with one scoop of whey protein.

Oh, I wanted to add that I've noticed an improvement in my belly-size since I've been taking the shake. It's a lot smaller than normal, and I love it. (I have what I liked to call a "pregnant belly.") I haven't lost any weight though.


----------



## divinefavor

Lux In Musica said:


> Hey again! I went off the shake for a few days, and I'd like to get back on it Monday, but my cold hasn't gone yet. I just read that soy milk also contributes to that, and I've been drinking soymilk. So maybe I should cut that out too. I can't wait to get back on my shake again! I was thinking of cutting out the whey protein because my shake currently has 553 calories. Which only leaves me about 600 for the rest of the day. I use all the normal ingredients, with one scoop of whey protein.



I'm going to be using almond milk.  Have you considered almond or rice milk?


----------



## Vinyl

divinefavor said:


> I'm going to be using almond milk.  Have you considered almond or rice milk?



You know what, I actually have both of them downstairs but considered soy milk to be the same as rice milk. I think I'll use rice milk; that'd be great.


----------



## divinefavor

Lux In Musica said:


> You know what, I actually have both of them downstairs but considered soy milk to be the same as rice milk. I think I'll use rice milk; that'd be great.



Let us know how it works out for you.  I haven't started drinking the shake yet, I'm a little nervous to try it in fear that it may me gag.


----------



## NYAmicas

Bronze, thank you for the 3rd time for making this. I was researching wheat germ oil and whey protein when I came across an article that suggested isolate instead of concentrate (less carbs and stronger).
Where is everyone getting their wheat germ oil/other ingredients? This thread has grown exponentially.


----------



## Shimmie

divinefavor said:


> I'm going to be using almond milk. Have you considered almond or rice milk?


I love using Almond milk in my smoothies and shakes.  In addition to soy milk, it's been one of my 'Healthy' staples for quite some time.   Rice milk is also very good.


----------



## yodie

divinefavor said:


> I'm going to be using almond milk. Have you considered almond or rice milk?


 
Welcome DF.

Meant to tell you that I actually use Almond milk, not rice milk.


----------



## MonaRae

Welcome to all new comers!  DivineFavor I'm sure you will like it.  The first taste is the hardest only b/c of what you may think it taste like but in the end it taste like a milk shake!


----------



## MonaRae

Thought this would help those who are having a hard time obtaining Wheat Germ Oil.



> *Vitamin E Rich Foods List*
> 
> 
> Sunflower oil
> Safflower oils
> Hazelnuts
> Almonds
> Wheat germ
> Rapeseed oil
> Cod liver oil
> Mayonnaise
> corn oil
> Soya bean oil
> Peanut oil
> Pine nuts
> Popcorn
> Samosas
> Peanuts
> Brazil Nuts
> Marzipan
> Sweet Potato
> Walnuts
> Egg Yolks
> Muesli
> Avocado


----------



## PuffyBrown

tallnomad said:


> My cousin came to visit me today. I was busy cleaning my house up until she arrived and hadn't made my smoothie. After we visited for awhile, I told her I could make us a smoothie--she hadn't eaten either. I explained to her about the raw egg and told her all about our thread. She thought everything made sense, but said she thought she would pass.
> 
> Well, I started making her smoothie without the egg and then she was like, "you know what, add it. Everything about it sounds right." So, she tasted it and couldn't stop saying how good it was. She was basically like this
> 
> I made a big batch and she kept downing it and was very excited about it . . . so, I made a convert! She's serious about her diet and beauty habits too, so I'm very happy that this is something we can share when we visit one another.


 
Oh this is such a wonderful story about the wonders of this drink. 



NYAmicas said:


> Bronze, thank you for the 3rd time for making this. I was researching wheat germ oil and whey protein when I came across an article that suggested isolate instead of concentrate (less carbs and stronger).
> Where is everyone getting their wheat germ oil/other ingredients? This thread has grown exponentially.


 
Welcome to the Egglett thread! 
You can get the raw wheatgerm at
most healthfood stores. I buy mine at whole foods for like $2.50 per bag. Dont get the toasted kind. They carry the wheatgerm oil there also. You can also get the oil at the vitamin shoppe. Not sure it GNC has it but they probally do.


----------



## MonaRae

PuffyBrown!  I'm loving your progress!  You grow gurl!!!!! :wow:


----------



## divinefavor

Shimmie said:


> I love using Almond milk in my smoothies and shakes.  In addition to soy milk, it's been one of my 'Healthy' staples for quite some time.   Rice milk is also very good.




Thanks Shimmie! It sounds like I've made a great choice with the almond milk.


----------



## divinefavor

MonaRae said:


> Welcome to all new comers!  DivineFavor I'm sure you will like it.  The first taste is the hardest only b/c of what you may think it taste like but in the end it taste like a milk shake!



Thanks MonaRae!

I just took my first shake about 15 minutes ago and I must say that I was pleasantly surprised.  I actually kind of like it, the only think is that I need a little more sweet taste to it.    I used unsweetened almond milk so maybe that's why there was no sweetness.  But, I also add a little agave nectar, but still no sweet taste.  Maybe next time I'll add some fruit to it.  Overall, I liked it!  Here's the recipe I used today:

3/4 cup almond milk
1 egg
2 tbs wheat germ
1 tbs Omega 3-6-9 Total EFA oil (organic flax, organic evening primrose, vitamin e, organic borage oil, organic rosemary extract, and vitman c)
agave nectar


----------



## yodie

divinefavor said:


> Thanks MonaRae!
> 
> I just took my first shake about 15 minutes ago and I must say that I was pleasantly surprised. I actually kind of like it, the only think is that I need a little more sweet taste to it.  I used unsweetened almond milk so maybe that's why there was no sweetness. But, I also add a little agave nectar, but still no sweet taste. Maybe next time I'll add some fruit to it. Overall, I liked it! Here's the recipe I used today:
> 
> 3/4 cup almond milk
> 1 egg
> 2 tbs wheat germ
> 1 tbs Omega 3-6-9 Total EFA oil (organic flax, organic evening primrose, vitamin e, organic borage oil, organic rosemary extract, and vitman c)
> agave nectar


 
Try adding vanilla almond milk or a frozen banana for sweetness.  The frozen banana adds a nice sweetness for me.


----------



## yodie

My digestive system has been on the slow side for most of my life, so forgive me if I'm late with this post... but, does this shake make anyone go to the bathroom?


----------



## divinefavor

yodie said:


> Try adding vanilla almond milk or a frozen banana for sweetness.  The frozen banana adds a nice sweetness for me.



Oh ok...I looked at that one when I was in the store.  I ended up buying the original flavor.  I'll buy the one vanilla and try that, they're on sale at Earth Fare for $2.00.  I will try the banana as well!  Thanks Yodie!


----------



## yodie

Has anyone seen a dramatic difference because of the wheat germ oil? I don't add it.  Just wondering. 

Thanks.


----------



## guyanesesista

yodie said:


> My digestive system has been on the slow side for most of my life, so forgive me if I'm late with this post... but, does this shake make anyone go to the bathroom?


 
When I have my shake with flaxseeds I go about a half hour later like clockwork. But not with my plain mix of soy protein powder and soy milk. I usually add a tblsp flaxseeds.


----------



## MonaRae

Yodie is right!  Banana is the key! Fresh or Frozen!


----------



## peppers01

Just checking in today on this MLK holiday. I had my shake today and as usual it was delish! Last night, though, I had a pill case and since I add all types of vits to my shake, I just opened up a weeks worth and put it in all the slots. This is to make making my shake a faster process. BTW where is Bronze?


----------



## TonicaG

Hello My Egglet Sistahs!

Where do I sign up to join?!! I've been eyeing this thread for a while and finally decided to purchase the ingredients for the shake this past Friday.  

I mixed everything up as the recipe' suggested with a little bit of Nestle's Strawberry Syrup for taste along with a tablespoon of flaxseed oil and I'm very pleased to report that it was pretty good.

I'm looking forward to reaping all the benefits of the shake!  I took pictures and marked my hair calendar this morning to so that I can monitor my progress.  I got a fresh relaxer this Saturday so that will help me see how fast the shake is working along with my other growth methods, which are:  Vitamins, drinking lots of water, MT/MN/Castor Oil/Sulfur mix along with the hair shake so I'm hoping to be past bsl by the spring.  

I'm very excited and wish all of my egglet sistahs the best!!!  I believe if we know better we'd do better so with that said, let's get growing!!!

Special thanks to Bronze and Puffy, you guys are the best!!!

TonicaG


----------



## yodie

guyanesesista said:


> When I have my shake with flaxseeds I go about a half hour later like clockwork. But not with my plain mix of soy protein powder and soy milk. I usually add a tblsp flaxseeds.


 
I add two tbsp of flax to my drink as well.  Maybe this is it.



MonaRae said:


> Yodie is right! Banana is the key! Fresh or Frozen!


 
The banana is yummy! Glad you like it.  I don't need to add any sweetner.


----------



## guyanesesista

Yes where _is_ Bronze? I haven't seen her in a while. Come out, come out where ever you are!! Hope all is well with you.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Hey Bronze, come out come out wherever you are!



MonaRae said:


> PuffyBrown! I'm loving your progress! You grow gurl!!!!! :wow:


 


yodie said:


> My digestive system has been on the slow side for most of my life, so forgive me if I'm late with this post... but, does this shake make anyone go to the bathroom?


 
Thank you for noticing. I got another inch...whoo hoo. So happy. I have been wiggin it and it has been worth it. gonna be lookin cute this summer.



yodie said:


> Has anyone seen a dramatic difference because of the wheat germ oil? I don't add it. Just wondering.
> 
> Thanks.


 
I don't know the author of the book (Alexander) seemed to think that this was an important ingredient. I pretty much stick to the recipe with the exception of a 1/2 scoop of soy protein. I am having great results.


----------



## tallnomad

yodie said:


> My digestive system has been on the slow side for most of my life, so forgive me if I'm late with this post... but, does this shake make anyone go to the bathroom?



It most certainly does.  And when my cousin visited, she also validated this  !


----------



## tallnomad

yodie said:


> Has anyone seen a dramatic difference because of the wheat germ oil? I don't add it.  Just wondering.
> 
> Thanks.



I know when I first was thinking about doing this smoothie, I sent a message to Bronze and she said that the oil helps to internally moisturize your skin and hair.  I do feel like my hair is softer and my skin has more of a radiant inner glow.  In addition to to this oil, I am also taking red sockeye salmon oil (Omega 3), so I'm assuming both of them are having positive effects on my hair and skin.


----------



## MzWill

Hello ladies,

I've been reading this thread for awhile & posted once or twice.  I finally decided to try the shake yesterday.  I followed the recipe in the book except I used very vanilla soy milk.  It tasted ok (nutty & vanilla) but not bad enuff to keep me from drinking it again today. I'm gonna stick to it & will post when I do length checks. 

Thanks Bronze for this thread!


----------



## chocolat79

I decided to become an Egglet about a week ago and I've been drinking my shake faithfully...except I missed Sat/Sun....I'll be drinking tonight! 

My recipe is the same as the original and I use frozen strawberries!

The first couple times I made it I didn't have any raw wheat germ, just the wheat germ oil...but when I added the raw wheat germ, I had so much energy, I thought I was on crack!! 

Also, it seems like my skin is glowing!! I was thinking it was my imagination, but I don't think it is!!

Plus, I've started on the 5-factor diet and it incorporates LOT of proteins, and I take marine capsules, so I definitely think I'm getting enough protein!

I'm going to drink to WL  hair!

Thanks so much to the OP!!


----------



## tallnomad

Here is some random info on wheat germ oil and benefits; also a warning:


This is from a online post I found:

I take wheat germ oil capsules and yes, I keep them refrigerated.
I have indeed noticed an increase in stamina with my workouts since i began
taking them a couple of months ago. My hair seems shinier and healthier
and my skin fresher.

Some years ago I used the liquid, the taste can be hard to take, I wouldn't recommend
it with food. Otherwise, great stuff.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Wheat Germ Oil (Triticum vulgare)
* light weight
* rich in vitamins A, B1, B2, B3, B6, D and most importantly E
* nourishing to the skin
* also contains phosphorus, zinc, iron, sulphur, potassium, carotene and vegetable lecithin
* highly nutritive ingredient in skin care products
* soothes and nourishes irritated skin and may be helpful with eczema
* believed to promote skin elasticity, nourish skin cells, and prevent moisture loss resulting *in smoother, younger looking skin*. Mature skin, in particular, will benefit from wheat germ oil
* *anti-oxidants improve the scalp’s ability to utilize oxygen, leaving the scalp healthy, decreasing thinning
* also softens hair** COM 5
* shelf life 1 yr; should be refrigerated 

Wheat germ Oil
Contains: protein, minerals, vitamins E, A & D 
Uses: dry cracked skin, eczema, psoriasis, prematurely aged skin, stretch-marks. Thick, sticky, some sources say anti-oxidant. Use a 10% dilution NOTE: often recommended as addition to other oils to increase stability and shelf life. HOWEVER, Sylla Sheppard- Hanger states that "if anything it oxidizes more readily than others. The vitamin E content is low and does not prevent it from oxidizing...if it has been used as an anti-oxidant and worked it is purely because the original wheat germ oil contained synthetic anti-oxidants commonly added at the source of production." 

*WARNING:* Wheat Germ Oil can be very dangerous for a person with a severe wheat or gluten allergy. I recently received the following in my email, from a member of the Canadian Celiac Association " Just wanted to mention that wheat germ oil would be harmful to those people who have a wheat allergy, or gluten sensitivity, like Celiac Disease (CD), or the associated disease, Dermatitis Herpitiformus, (DH). Both Diseases are sensitive to the gluten in the wheat germ, and might inadvertently absorbed through the skin."

WHEAT GERM OIL 
This amber oil has a nutty aroma and is extracted by pressing or solvent extraction from the wheat "germ." Wheat germ oil is very rich in lecithin, minerals, proteins, and vitamins A, D, and E. This oil is especially high in vitamin E, an antioxidant long used to help skin tissue rejuvenate itself. 

Properties:
Wheat germ oil stimulates tissue regeneration to minimize wrinkling, scarring, and stretch marks. Good for aging skin, promotes skin cell formation, improves blood circulation, softens and rejuvenates the skin, speeds up healing of cuts and wounds. Also good for psoriasis and eczema.


----------



## yodie

I've never used the wheat germ oil and hate to even do so now.

Is anyone see great results without the oil? I can't really check my own hair because it's braided underneath my wig.


----------



## MonaRae

I am!  I'm allergic!  I use flaxseed oil instead.


----------



## divinefavor

I don't even know if I'm allergic to wheat or not.  So, I hope I don't have any adverse effects from the wheat germ.  I'm not using wheat germ oil, because I already have Omega 3-6-9 and want to continue using it.

MonaRae - what are you using in place of the wheat germ?


----------



## yodie

I take flax and fish oil (I don't put them in my shake).  So, hopefully this counts.


----------



## MonaRae

So I decided to reveal a few pic of my hair.  

The first pic is what 3 years of LFCH done for me  I know!  For the life of me I don't know what I was doing wrong.  It got to the point that I was scared to use any chemicals.

The second shot is 3 months of the Egg Cocktail and before my last relaxer.  Can you see the growth?

The third & fourth shots is after my last relaxer which was Design Essential Special Time Release.  It give me the perfect texlax!  I'm loving the texture of my hair.

Egg Cocktail for LIFE!


----------



## divinefavor

MonaRae said:


> So I decided to reveal a few pic of my hair.
> 
> The first pic is what 3 years of LFCH done for me  I know!  For the life of me I don't know what I was doing wrong.  It got to the point that I was scared to use any chemicals.
> 
> The second shot is 3 months of the Egg Cocktail and before my last relaxer.  Can you see the growth?
> 
> The third & fourth shots is after my last relaxer which was Design Essential Special Time Release.  It give me the perfect texlax!  I'm loving the texture of my hair.
> 
> Egg Cocktail for LIFE!



Wow, great growth MonaRae!


----------



## MonaRae

Thanks DivineFavor!  I said I don't know what I was doing wrong but now that I'm thinking about it I recently developed Anemia!  Which was the cause of so much of my hair fell out.  When I started with LHCF was was full SL.  The Egg Cocktail really brought my hair back to life.


----------



## peppers01

Wow nice progress MonaRae!


----------



## Essensual

MonaRae said:


> Thanks DivineFavor! I said I don't know what I was doing wrong but now that I'm thinking about it I recently developed Anemia! Which was the cause of so much of my hair fell out. When I started with LHCF was was full SL. The Egg Cocktail really brought my hair back to life.


 

Ah...MonaRae, this gives me hope. How has it helped with the anemia, if at all?


----------



## MonaRae

Thank you ladies!  I'm trying my best to hit full BSL!


----------



## weaveologist

I have progress pics ladies! Its been a month since I have been drinking this cocktail. Mine consist of the original recipe with the addition of fruit for taste. The rest of my hair regimen is as follows:

Mega Tek
Bee Mine
Biotin
MSM

I have been faithful with all for a month with maybe two or three days of missing either part of the regimen. I decided this past Christmas that I wanted to wear ALL of my real hair next Christmas. Though I love my weave, I want to be able to go without it comfortably when I want to. I was in the MegaTek/OCT challenge last year but chopped ALOT of my hair off because it was so badly damaged. So I decided to do my own private "Inch a Month" challenge. I am not literally aiming for an inch a month, but I want to see how long my hair will grow with consistent treatment. So here is are the progress pics. The first pic was took December 18th, 2008 and the next was taken January 19, 2009. I had my son pull my tag out so that he knew where to take the picture...lol







My last relaxer was March of 2008 so my hair is soooooo nappy. Espiacally my new growth!  But it looks healthier and longer to me. 

I lost weight too! This drink keeps me full! Look at my back!


----------



## MonaRae

Nice work Weaveologist!


----------



## divinefavor

Weaveologist, great progress!!!


----------



## onelove08

Weaveologist your weight loss...WOW!


----------



## Kimbosheart

way to go weaveologist. Have we found Bronze yet?


----------



## weaveologist

onelove08 said:


> Weaveologist your weight loss...WOW!


 
I'm trying girl. This drink really helps. For some reason I am not that hungry during the day anymore...Plus I have beendoing alot of cardio.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Good progress! Your hair is alot thicker!



weaveologist said:


> I have progress pics ladies! Its been a month since I have been drinking this cocktail. Mine consist of the original recipe with the addition of fruit for taste. The rest of my hair regimen is as follows:
> 
> Mega Tek
> Bee Mine
> Biotin
> MSM
> 
> I have been faithful with all for a month with maybe two or three days of missing either part of the regimen. I decided this past Christmas that I wanted to wear ALL of my real hair next Christmas. Though I love my weave, I want to be able to go without it comfortably when I want to. I was in the MegaTek/OCT challenge last year but chopped ALOT of my hair off because it was so badly damaged. So I decided to do my own private "Inch a Month" challenge. I am not literally aiming for an inch a month, but I want to see how long my hair will grow with consistent treatment. So here is are the progress pics. The first pic was took December 18th, 2008 and the next was taken January 19, 2009. I had my son pull my tag out so that he knew where to take the picture...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last relaxer was March of 2008 so my hair is soooooo nappy. Espiacally my new growth!  But it looks healthier and longer to me.
> 
> I lost weight too! This drink keeps me full! Look at my back!


----------



## peppers01

Still no Bronze?! Hold up y'all we need put an APB out for her!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

yodie said:


> Has anyone seen a dramatic difference because of the wheat germ oil? I don't add it.  Just wondering.
> 
> Thanks.




I don't use the wheat germ oil and I've received a lot of growth! Since starting this shake. I just use egg, banana, wheat germ, and 2 tsp of yogurt. I have never seen my hair grow so fast, even with MTG and Surge.


----------



## guyanesesista

BRONZE!!! HELLO, WHERE ARE YOU? WE MISS YOU. Hope everything is ok with you.


----------



## divinefavor

Good Morning,

This is my third day of drinking the shake.  I noticed that the instructions said not to eat or drink anything for 2 hours after drinking the shake.  Does that go for water as well? I'm so used to drinking water when I'm at work.  I drank the shake this morning at around 6:30 and I am pretty thirsty at work right now.  Usually when I immediately get into work I am feeling up my 20 oz cup w/water to drink first thing when I get in.  I haven't done that though since taking the shake.


----------



## guyanesesista

I don't think water could hurt.


----------



## divinefavor

guyanesesista said:


> I don't think water could hurt.



Thank you!  I'm going to go drink some water now.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^^^^Thanks Ladies, I missed you, too!  I'm okay.  I've been unable to post.  I'll catch-up soon.  It's nice to be missed.


----------



## guyanesesista

Oh there you are. Come back soon.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

guyanesesista said:


> Oh there you are. Come back soon.


 

Yes, here I am, GSista.  Congrats on your match, Chica.

^^^^Such excellent progress, Egglettes!  And Newbies, too!  Welcome.  Welcome.  Happy Waistlength Hair Growing, Ladies~


----------



## Essensual

Br*nze,
I knew you were lurking nearby since I saw you thanking folks. Glad to see you're back.

Weavologist,
OMGoodness! Thickness, length and weightloss?!? That testimonial alone has made me an egglette for life. EFILFORETTELGGE!!! YA'HEARME??

Just an update on the abbreviated menses. I may have spoken too soon *OR* I'm experiencing what's known as a *"healing crisis". *Just 7 days after the previously brief menses for 01/09 (4 light days) she has returned. I am experiencing day 3 of a *2nd* menses for 01/09. The 1st day was light but days 2 and 3 are *NOT AT ALL *light. That being said...they are very...*HAPPY* (read: bright in color and not dark). I say that this may be a *"healing crisis"* as the body tend to go through a correction stage when you reintroduced something it has been missing for a long time. I'll keep you all posted. 

Other than that: the latest variations on the shake have been strawberries, blueberries and raspberries...all fresh. *PURE YUMINESS!!*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yes, Ma'am, I was in lurk mode earlier today...had to thank all my Egglettes and catch-up, you guys are putting in work!  Looks like everyone is doing a phenomenal job, as usual.  Any questions for me?  

Well, I'm having some technical difficulties with home pc, so if it gets resolved today, I'll check in.  If not, c-y'all tomorrow~  I missed you guys!


----------



## Angelicus

This is a very long thread. Is there a part 2 thread? 

I am now an egglette. I thought you were all crazy but I took the plunge and drank a raw egg. I don't have wheat germ or wheat germ oil, but I have everything else. I usually drink a protein shake daily but now I just put an egg in it when I have them around. I really want long hair and I hope this will help me reach my hair goals. Thank you, bronze.


----------



## guyanesesista

Had my shake today. I think I'm toning up. I went to practice today and looked in the mirror and saw that my waist is a lil smaller and my butt looks _different_.


----------



## Stella B.

divinefavor said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> This is my third day of drinking the shake.  I noticed that the instructions said not to eat or drink anything for 2 hours after drinking the shake.  Does that go for water as well? I'm so used to drinking water when I'm at work.  I drank the shake this morning at around 6:30 and I am pretty thirsty at work right now.  Usually when I immediately get into work I am feeling up my 20 oz cup w/water to drink first thing when I get in.  I haven't done that though since taking the shake.


I can't see where drinking water would hurt.  Gotta get those 64 ozs. in each day!!! Seems like drinking water immediately after your hair cocktail would probably get it into your system a little faster anyway.


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Yes, Ma'am, I was in lurk mode earlier today...had to thank all my Egglettes and catch-up, you guys are putting in work!  Looks like everyone is doing a phenomenal job, as usual.  Any questions for me?
> 
> Well, I'm having some technical difficulties with home pc, so if it gets resolved today, I'll check in.  If not, c-y'all tomorrow~  I missed you guys!



Hope you get the technical difficulties  cleared up with your PC, cause we have really been missing you around here!  Good to know that you're OK tho.  Hope you can get your 'puter working again soon!!!!!!


----------



## Kimbosheart

Bronze I love you baby!! My hair is growing like crazy. I know I use MegaTek but darn it, MT will only work as much as my body will allow it to. I know its the shake thats making me healthy enough to let every thing else work.


----------



## peppers01

Hey Bronze great to see you stop in! We miss you so much!


----------



## MonaRae

divinefavor said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> This is my third day of drinking the shake. I noticed that the instructions said not to eat or drink anything for 2 hours after drinking the shake. Does that go for water as well? I'm so used to drinking water when I'm at work. I drank the shake this morning at around 6:30 and I am pretty thirsty at work right now. Usually when I immediately get into work I am feeling up my 20 oz cup w/water to drink first thing when I get in. I haven't done that though since taking the shake.


 
Sorry chica but the book explicitly says "*Do not eat or drink anything else for two hours afer taking this mixture*".  His explanation is so that:



> Page 120
> Why eat nothing with it?  So that there will be less separating for the stomach to do, and so that the digestive process in the intestine will be easier.  Also, the presence of fat in the stomach slows its emptying time if other foods are present with these fats, the former will not get out of the stomach as fast and may make you fell uncomfortable heavy.



Unfortunately there are a lot of rules with this drink.  I bend at least 1 of them myself b/c of the raw wheat germ but I stay true to form on the 2 hours.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Hey eggletts.
I'm still around. Going down under for awhile again. 
Finance class S - U - C - K - S !


----------



## divinefavor

Stella B. said:


> I can't see where drinking water would hurt.  Gotta get those 64 ozs. in each day!!! Seems like drinking water immediately after your hair cocktail would probably get it into your system a little faster anyway.



Hmmm...that's a good point!  Maybe I'll drink water soon after drinking the shake as well.


----------



## divinefavor

MonaRae said:


> Sorry chica but the book explicitly says "*Do not eat or drink anything else for two hours afer taking this mixture*".  His explanation is so that:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately there are a lot of rules with this drink.  I bend at least 1 of them myself b/c of the raw wheat germ but I stay true to form on the 2 hours.



Darn, ok...well I guess I'll have to wait the 2 hours.  I messed that up though yesterday and today.  I'm already drinking my water right now.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I've been guilty of drinking water, too.  The cocktail makes me really thirsty.

How's everyone this morning?  I feel great, so energetic, it's wonderful.

On the hairfront, I tried to do a two-strand twist, but my hair isn't curling...it's growing in pretty straight..?!?....I have to add product to it, to gel it together.  I am pleased with my hair's moisture and "glow" and growth.  I'm getting compliments 24/7 on  my lil' ole' transitioning hair...more so in the last 4 months when I really began to show the texture---and i'm simply rockin a wash-n-go bun!  Everyone's really supporting my decision and now none of them want me to straighten.  "If my hair was like that, I wouldn't get a relaxer, either.  Don't you put them chemicals back in your hair!" is the typical response.  

So I'll hold off for now....I'm not looking forward to the hazy days of summer, Can we say Puff City?  I'll be honest, it's pushing me to the Texlax Side.  Help me resist "The Force", Ladies.

Let me say again how much I appreciate the love.  You Egglettes rock!


----------



## guyanesesista

What's up man? No more check-ins? Come on ladies!!


----------



## acooks143

I emailed Bronze yesterday and told her that I have only been taking mine for 3 days MINUS the wheat germ, I only added the wheat germ oil but a rash I had on my stomach for the past 8 months has cleared completely up! THis is enough to make me stay drinking. I did some research and I did read that it can clear up rashes in skin conditions so I AM SOOOO THANKFUL...


----------



## MonaRae

Wow!


----------



## Kimbosheart

check in: my SL hair is growing out of control. I can tell because I have to twist more and more to make my bun. Im gonna be APL in no time. Finally! I got the skin and energy benefits right away but that growth kicking in is no joke


----------



## guyanesesista

acooks143 said:


> I emailed Bronze yesterday and told her that I have only been taking mine for 3 days MINUS the wheat germ, I only added the wheat germ oil but a rash I had on my stomach for the past 8 months has cleared completely up! THis is enough to make me stay drinking. I did some research and I did read that it can clear up rashes in skin conditions so I AM SOOOO THANKFUL...


 
Wow that's great!!


----------



## Vinyl

I need to hop back on the shake bandwagon. I stopped taking it due to being sick, and it's been hard for me to get back into the routine. Tomorrow I'm going to make the shake first thing and keep at it. I miss the shake! 

I'm still not better, lol. Tomorrow I'll report on how it tastes with the rice milk.


----------



## shyekiera

Lux In Musica said:


> I need to hop back on the shake bandwagon. I stopped taking it due to being sick, and it's been hard for me to get back into the routine. Tomorrow I'm going to make the shake first thing and keep at it. I miss the shake!
> 
> I'm still not better, lol. Tomorrow I'll report on how it tastes with the rice milk.


 

yeah me too, i been slacking


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

i've been drinking the shake since November. not everyday but pretty consistently. but now i'm wondering if the shake is still having any affect on me. at first my skin was clearing up and there was even a nice glow. my new growth is really thick. but lately my skin has been breaking out and i'm getting scars.  i also don't feel really energized like i used to when i first started drinking it. erplexed

i also stopped taking my bc pills in November. so maybe that has something to do with the breaking out. i've been keeping my hair in cornrows so i can't comment on my growth too much. but it is thick and my braids are growing out really quickly. 

i wonder if i need to take a break from the shake for a little while then start again?


----------



## Angelicus

VinDieselsWifey said:


> i also stopped taking my bc pills in November. so maybe that has something to do with the breaking out



My skin also revolted when I got off birth control. That's what it is...

Check-in to this long thread: This is my 5th day on the egg stuff. I don't taste the egg at all. I do feel energized when I have this shake. Everytime I drink it, I have a sudden urge to exercise within an hour. This is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^ I second that.  BC pills can do a number on the body when starting or stopping...Keep trying, VDWifey, I bet your body heals itself with this cocktail...I've noticed that sometimes my energy is low, also, but I also know when I'm doing even more than usual, and that's typically the cause.  Don't give up your cocktail, it'll do your body good.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thank goodness I had my cocktail, I almost skipped it bcs I was running a little late...but I thought no, I'm gonna make time for _me_.  Well, I'm glad I did bcs the roads were empty today and arrived to work early.  Yaay!  My hair is getting really large, y'all.  I like that.

How's everyone else doing?  Any reports on the front?


----------



## Hot40

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I found this book, "The Natural Way to Super Beauty," at a fleamarket, and was hooked. I had to get it, it sums me up in sooo many ways. It was all of 50 cents. As some of you may know, I am healed of alopecia and on the path to regain 7 times what the devil stole from me. Literally. Anyway, this book was written in the 70s and was way ahead of its time. The author gives information regarding natural remedies for skin, hair, weight, etc, - the benefits of sulfur, protein, ph balancing, you name it. She refers to a recipe for regrowing thick, lush hair. I have enclosed it below.
> 
> This recipe comes from the book, "How I Stopped Growing Bald and Started Growing Hair," I tried this drink for about two months 4 years ago. I happened upon an old photo and I thought, "Man my hair looked gorgeous! So long, lushfully thick, full and shiny! What was I doing then?" Then I remembered it was the time when I was drinking this shake daily. You know how sometimes you can't see the forest for the trees? Well, I think that sums up how I could not see how gorgeous my own hair was for always looking at someone else's. I'd get compliments daily and just roll my eyes, like, do you see these split endz? Lesson learned ~ to appreciate what God blessed you with...
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd share it, because it is also helpful in those dealing with hairloss. That's what led me to find LHCF, so I give this back to you with love.
> 
> I pray that you guys find much benefit from it and it rejuvenates, replenishes and restores your follicles and blesses you from the top of your head to the very soles of your feet!
> 
> Hair Cocktail Ingredients:
> 3/4 glass of whole milk (I used SilkSoy Vanilla)
> 1 raw egg
> 1 tblspn raw wheat germ oil
> 2 tblspns raw wheat germ
> for flavor, you may add a piece of fruit in season
> 
> blend at low speed for thirty to sixty seconds. drink this blended mixture promptly. this drink should serve as your complete breakfast. do not eat or drink anything else for two hours after drinking this mixture. keep all ingredients refrigerated until use. once you notice the changes in your hair you may cut down on the daily intake of the hair cocktail and take it only twice a week. ofcourse, since it is a healthful drink, you may prefer to continue taking it indefinitely.
> 
> Believe it or not, the drink was not so bad. Even the raw egg bit . It really just tasted like a protein shake. I felt energized after taking it and I think I buffed up and slimmed down. So there you have it. I will start this new regimen on Monday, October 5th.
> 
> Be Blessed, I am!
> ~*Br*nze*~


 
Ok I have been avoiding this thread, but tell me how does this taste?


----------



## PuffyBrown

I know what you mean Bronze~.
I was on the run yesterday morning and did not have my drink. Not a good thing 
I was dragging all day. I was still yawning  well after 11am. I am sitting here now drinking it. I am not even done with it and I feel so alert and the energy is going to flow in soon.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Hot40 said:


> Ok I have been avoiding this thread, but tell me how does this taste?


 

I testify that this drink is delicious. The first time I had it I was like  whatevuh. After a couple more drinks and a 1/2 scoop of soy protein (vanilla) I am in love. There are not too many people (if any) who have started the drink and found it simple repulsive.


----------



## Hot40

PuffyBrown said:


> I testify that this drink is delicious. The first time I had it I was like  whatevuh. After a couple more drinks and a 1/2 scoop of soy protein (vanilla) I am in love. There are not too many people (if any) who have started the drink and found it simple repulsive.


 

Ok do do you use the recipe at the front of this thread. 

Hair Cocktail Ingredients:
3/4 glass of whole milk (I used SilkSoy Vanilla)
1 raw egg
1 tblspn raw wheat germ oil
2 tblspns raw wheat germ
for flavor, you may add a piece of fruit in season

I do not like eggs at all so I have to add something for taste.
But I need the energy I ran around the office today asking 
for vitamins did not take one today felling bad now. 

This is a long thread so give me quick tips if you have any!


Hey where cand I get the wheat germ and wheat germ oil?


----------



## PuffyBrown

Yes, 
I stick to the recipe. The only diversion is the 1/2 scoop of soy protein mix. I also add a sprinkle of nutmeg. I also use powdered eggs. I don't use the frozen fruit out of pure laziness. Thats it.




Hot40 said:


> Ok do do you use the recipe at the front of this thread.
> 
> Hair Cocktail Ingredients:
> 3/4 glass of whole milk (I used SilkSoy Vanilla)
> 1 raw egg
> 1 tblspn raw wheat germ oil
> 2 tblspns raw wheat germ
> for flavor, you may add a piece of fruit in season
> 
> I do not like eggs at all so I have to add something for taste.
> But I need the energy I ran around the office today asking
> for vitamins did not take one today felling bad now.
> 
> This is a long thread so give me quick tips if you have any!
> 
> 
> Hey where cand I get the wheat germ and wheat germ oil?


----------



## Essensual

Wow, Puffy! Powered eggs never crossed my mind. *Files in mental rolodex*

Okay, cosign time.... The skin has definitely been clearly up slowly but surely--even with the double menses. And as previously suspected, the skin on the soles of my feet is regenerating. Almost self-exfoliating if you will...
Hair is GROWING LIKE A WEED! (full disclosure: I'm also caffeine rinsing, and using amla oil on scalp daily). I thought I was imagining this until I saw a headshot I took back in November on my mom's computer. I will try to upload pics later for comparison. 

Haven't had the energy boosts others have spoken of, but I suspect that is anemia related. I lost 3 lbs the first week (gained them back with the 2nd menses so we'll see what the scale says when this is over.) 

I AM however seeing some TONING going on in my muscles (mostly arms legs and stomach area)--and this is with nearly no excercise. While I've been intending to get going with excercise, the low iron has been kickin' my rump--so delayed but not denied...

*Recent shake additives:*
Cinnamon (thanks, Br*nze)
*COCONUT OIL!* (Is this stuff the nectar of the gods, or what? It has so many uses and benefits. Besides food, skin and nails we've recently begun using it to flat iron....as Br*nze would say...A-MAZ-ING!)


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

I started takin this shake last week but i don't feel energised from it. Does it take a while to notice a difference in energy levels? am i doin something wrong?


----------



## PuffyBrown

Essensual said:


> Wow, Puffy! Powered eggs never crossed my mind. *Files in mental rolodex*
> 
> Okay, cosign time.... The skin has definitely been clearly up slowly but surely--even with the double menses. And as previously suspected, the skin on the soles of my feet is regenerating. Almost self-exfoliating if you will...
> Hair is GROWING LIKE A WEED! (full disclosure: I'm also caffeine rinsing, and using amla oil on scalp daily). I thought I was imagining this until I saw a headshot I took back in November on my mom's computer. I will try to upload pics later for comparison.
> 
> Haven't had the energy boosts others have spoken of, but I suspect that is anemia related. I lost 3 lbs the first week (gained them back with the 2nd menses so we'll see what the scale says when this is over.)
> 
> I AM however seeing some TONING going on in my muscles (mostly arms legs and stomach area)--and this is with nearly no excercise. While I've been intending to get going with excercise, the low iron has been kickin' my rump--so delayed but not denied...
> 
> *Recent shake additives:*
> Cinnamon (thanks, Br*nze)
> *COCONUT OIL!* (Is this stuff the nectar of the gods, or what? It has so many uses and benefits. Besides food, skin and nails we've recently begun using it to flat iron....as Br*nze would say...A-MAZ-ING!)


 
I started with raw egg. Getting organic eggs is a lot for me to drive. I drive sixty miles to work and whole foods is on the other side of town about 20 miles. Okay for the weekend but I need eggs ever week or so. I opted for powdered eggs. I use this brand http://store.honeyvillegrain.com/. 
Equals about the same price as a couple months of whole organic eggs. It last about two months as well.



Austro-Afrikana said:


> I started takin this shake last week but i don't feel energised from it. Does it take a while to notice a difference in energy levels? am i doin something wrong?


 
Are you already energetic and in good fit. I haven't been exercising a lot lately and this drink helps me with energy. I am not sure that it has the same effect on everybody. If my memory serves me right, when I first started taking it my body took a couple of weeks to change.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

I'm really stressed at the moment so that's probably what's been makin me tired. I'm hoping that this helps coz nothing else has...


----------



## PuffyBrown

Oh sweetie, I hope you feel better soon. Don't let the small stuff get to ya. I have had similar feelings, don't let it get to ya. Time changes everything and this too will pass.




Austro-Afrikana said:


> I'm really stressed at the moment so that's probably what's been makin me tired. I'm hoping that this helps coz nothing else has...


----------



## complexsimplicity

Essensual said:


> Wow, Puffy! Powered eggs never crossed my mind. *Files in mental rolodex*
> 
> Okay, cosign time.... The skin has definitely been clearly up slowly but surely--even with the double menses. And as previously suspected, the skin on the soles of my feet is regenerating. Almost self-exfoliating if you will...
> Hair is GROWING LIKE A WEED! (full disclosure: I'm also caffeine rinsing, and using amla oil on scalp daily). I thought I was imagining this until I saw a headshot I took back in November on my mom's computer. I will try to upload pics later for comparison.
> 
> Haven't had the energy boosts others have spoken of, but I suspect that is anemia related. I lost 3 lbs the first week (gained them back with the 2nd menses so we'll see what the scale says when this is over.)
> 
> I AM however seeing some TONING going on in my muscles (mostly arms legs and stomach area)--and this is with nearly no excercise. While I've been intending to get going with excercise, the low iron has been kickin' my rump--so delayed but not denied...
> 
> *Recent shake additives:*
> Cinnamon (thanks, Br*nze)
> *COCONUT OIL!* (Is this stuff the nectar of the gods, or what? It has so many uses and benefits. Besides food, skin and nails we've recently begun using it to flat iron....as Br*nze would say...A-MAZ-ING!)


 
how much coconut oil are you putting in your shake? i use coconut oil externally but i really don't know the benefits of taking it internally. anybody have any idea? tia


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hot40 said:


> Ok I have been avoiding this thread, but tell me how does this taste?


It's quite good, especially with fruit.  If you've had a protein shake, it's very similar to that.  It doesn't have a bad taste, at all.  So you should be okay with drinking it.



Austro-Afrikana said:


> I started takin this shake last week but i don't feel energised from it. Does it take a while to notice a difference in energy levels? am i doin something wrong?


 Well, Ma'am, you are probably already in good shape, as Puffy stated.  I suffered from low energy levels, so this was a big boost for me.  It helps get me going in the am, which is a near miracle, to say the least.



Austro-Afrikana said:


> I'm really stressed at the moment so that's probably what's been makin me tired. I'm hoping that this helps coz nothing else has...


I know the feeling, Austro-Afrikana, that's why this helps me.  We've got to learn to put things in the proper perspective and to quote Puffy again, "this too shall pass."  Things will get better, even though it doesn't look like it.   Keep your head up.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hot40 said:


> Ok I have been avoiding this thread, but tell me how does this taste?


 Oh, yeah, Hot40, you just could not resist the pull of the Waistlength Cocktail, it's just too easy and too enticing to pass up.  Talk about doing something good for you?  This is it.


----------



## Hot40

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Oh, yeah, Hot40, you just could not resist the pull of the Waistlength Cocktail, it's just too easy and too enticing to pass up. Talk about doing something good for you? This is it.


 

Thanks I am going to try 
Just not sure where to find the wheat products.
Please know this I am not a healthy eater 
I turn 40 in a few months and I am attempting to do better.
So you ladies are going to have to help me.
I have never heard of any of these items that area good for me.
Wheat ??? Oil??? and the Oils you all use on your hair ???
Ok sorry if they do not sell it at Sally's I am lost 

So I take all advice


----------



## Hot40

Hey  can I do a proten powder if I dont have wheat germ oil and wheat germ?
I need hair, skin and energy.


----------



## tinycoils

The recipe for this drink looks okay but there are a couple of ways it make it even better. 

I would use raw pastured milk instead of factory farmed  which is the milk you get from the super market which has been so processed there is really no nutrition in it except for the synthetic vitamins they add back in. 

Nothing is wrong with consuming raw eggs as long as you get them from a good source such as from a farm where he chickens are allowed to roam and forage for bugs and other little goodies.  The eggs you get from the  supermarket are okay if they are organic/free range.  The regular eggs should be avoided both raw and cookin IMHO. 

I would skip the actual wheat germ but I would include the wheat germ oil and probably some coconut oil which is actually really good for you and your intestinal health.  I would also add some probiotic powder to the mix as well for intestinal support. 

You may be wondering why I get talking about intestines but I think they are really important to hair growth.  If your intestines are not in good shape then it doesn't really matter how many vitamins you pop cause you won't be digesting and absorbing the nutrients that your taking in anyway. 

After taking the shake I would pop some cod liver oil pills along with some supplemental vitamin D and couple of fish oil tablets.  The omega 3's are important for hair growth and cod liver oil is a natural source of vitamin A&D.  I suggest taking more vitamin D because he ratio of vitamin A to D is important and most cod liver oil out there does not contain enough vitamin d. We as black women should be taking vitamin d anyways because we generally have lower levels than what is reccomended.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hot40 said:


> Hey  can I do a proten powder if I dont have wheat germ oil and wheat germ?
> I need hair, skin and energy.


 

Go with the original ingredients, if you choose to add to it, then usually that's okay.  But since this is your first stab at it, go with the original. Here's where you can pick up those ingredients... get them both ^^ at www.Iherb.com








Enlarge image
$2.33 for a 1 lb bag

-and-







Enlarge image

$14.55 for 32 oz


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks for the suggestions.



tinycoils said:


> The recipe for this drink looks okay but there are a couple of ways it make it even better.
> 
> I would use raw pastured milk instead of factory farmed which is the milk you get from the super market which has been so processed there is really no nutrition in it except for the synthetic vitamins they add back in.
> 
> Nothing is wrong with consuming raw eggs as long as you get them from a good source such as from a farm where he chickens are allowed to roam and forage for bugs and other little goodies. The eggs you get from the supermarket are okay if they are organic/free range. The regular eggs should be avoided both raw and cookin IMHO.
> 
> I would skip the actual wheat germ but I would include the wheat germ oil and probably some coconut oil which is actually really good for you and your intestinal health. I would also add some probiotic powder to the mix as well for intestinal support.
> 
> You may be wondering why I get talking about intestines but I think they are really important to hair growth. If your intestines are not in good shape then it doesn't really matter how many vitamins you pop cause you won't be digesting and absorbing the nutrients that your taking in anyway.
> 
> After taking the shake I would pop some cod liver oil pills along with some supplemental vitamin D and couple of fish oil tablets. The omega 3's are important for hair growth and cod liver oil is a natural source of vitamin A&D. I suggest taking more vitamin D because he ratio of vitamin A to D is important and most cod liver oil out there does not contain enough vitamin d. We as black women should be taking vitamin d anyways because we generally have lower levels than what is reccomended.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Allright, Ladies, I'm gone.  Probably until Monday if my pc isn't fixed this weekend.  Carry on without me and .....

Go Grow Some Gorgeous Waistlength Hair, Already!!!!

(try saying that 5 times...)


----------



## PuffyBrown

Hot40 said:


> Hey  can I do a proten powder if I dont have wheat germ oil and wheat germ?
> I need hair, skin and energy.


 

Many of us add a protein product to our beverage.
I use soy as many others. Some of us use whey protein. I found years ago that whey protein makes me gain weight so I have been using soy for years. I use soy milk as well. If I am correct more than half of us don't use cows milk.


----------



## MonaRae

VinDieselsWifey said:


> i've been drinking the shake since November. not everyday but pretty consistently. but now i'm wondering if the shake is still having any affect on me. at first my skin was clearing up and there was even a nice glow. my new growth is really thick. but lately my skin has been breaking out and i'm getting scars.  i also don't feel really energized like i used to when i first started drinking it. erplexed
> 
> i also stopped taking my bc pills in November. so maybe that has something to do with the breaking out. i've been keeping my hair in cornrows so i can't comment on my growth too much. but it is thick and my braids are growing out really quickly.
> 
> i wonder if i need to take a break from the shake for a little while then start again?


 
Or it could just be the season.  I am having a hard time keeping my skin moist right now and its b/c is the last couple of weeks it been very cold here.


----------



## patient1

Hot40 said:


> Hey  can I do a proten powder if I dont have wheat germ oil and wheat germ?
> I need hair, skin and energy.



If I had to rank the power of individual ingredients, I'd say the wheatgerm oil is second only to the raw egg.

I mentioned this earlier in the thread I think, but most oil supplements for dogs and cats are founded on wheatgerm oil. There is one product sold at Whole Foods that is 100% wheatgerm oil. There's something about it and it only takes a bit to have an effect.

If you want to start somewhere, start with what you have: protein powder, the milk or your choice, and the raw egg. That's the biggest hurdle: getting used to the idea of a raw egg. Ultimately, a raw egg is approaching tasteless. So as long as the items surrounding it are tasty, you're good to go.

One last thing about the 2 hour wait. Ultimately, it's best not to chase anything you eat with any other fluid (water included). The stomach's digestive juices get diluted and that prolongs and complicates the digestive process.

hth,
p1


----------



## Hot40

patient1 said:


> If I had to rank the power of individual ingredients, I'd say the wheatgerm oil is second only to the raw egg.
> 
> I mentioned this earlier in the thread I think, but most oil supplements for dogs and cats are founded on wheatgerm oil. There is one product sold at Whole Foods that is 100% wheatgerm oil. There's something about it and it only takes a bit to have an effect.
> 
> If you want to start somewhere, start with what you have: protein powder, the milk or your choice, and the raw egg. That's the biggest hurdle: getting used to the idea of a raw egg. Ultimately, a raw egg is approaching tasteless. So as long as the items surrounding it are tasty, you're good to go.
> 
> One last thing about the 2 hour wait. Ultimately, it's best not to chase anything you eat with any other fluid (water included). The stomach's digestive juices get diluted and that prolongs and complicates the digestive process.
> 
> hth,
> p1


 

Thansk you have given me good information, will startin the morning


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Great having you aboard, Hot40!!  Welcome to all of our Newbie Egglettes!!!  You are bringing in 40 the right way, I must say.  I'm taking notes....



Hot40 said:


> Thansk you have given me good information, will startin the morning


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

Angelicus said:


> My skin also revolted when I got off birth control. That's what it is...


 


Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ^ I second that. BC pills can do a number on the body when starting or stopping...Keep trying, VDWifey, I bet your body heals itself with this cocktail...I've noticed that sometimes my energy is low, also, but I also know when I'm doing even more than usual, and that's typically the cause. Don't give up your cocktail, it'll do your body good.


 
thanks...i will keep taking it. i think it's the bc pills.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

MonaRae said:


> Or it could just be the season. I am having a hard time keeping my skin moist right now and its b/c is the last couple of weeks it been very cold here.


 
that could be it too. the cold weather in Korea is NO JOKE. i have to dress in layers, long johns, 2 shirts, big coat, gloves, etc.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Have a great night, Egglettes!  My pc is repaired!  Woop-woop!!


----------



## MonaRae

Welcome back Br*nzeb!


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Have a great night, Egglettes!  My pc is repaired!  Woop-woop!!



So glad to know you're back in the mix, and your 'puter ain't broke' no more!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Have a great night, Egglettes! My pc is repaired! Woop-woop!!


 


:woohoo:




....................


----------



## Essensual

complexsimplicity said:


> how much coconut oil are you putting in your shake? i use coconut oil externally but i really don't know the benefits of taking it internally. anybody have any idea? tia


 
I started with 1 melted Tablespoon because I heard others had issues with it not blending well, but yesterday I increase it to 2 melted Tablespoons. I think melting it may make all the difference.HTH.


----------



## guyanesesista

Who told me to have my shake lastnight? Man I didn't sleep till 4 this morning. Off to have another one.


----------



## guyanesesista

currently having shake


----------



## acooks143

acooks143 said:


> I emailed Bronze yesterday and told her that I have only been taking mine for 3 days MINUS the wheat germ, I only added the wheat germ oil but a rash I had on my stomach for the past 8 months has cleared completely up! THis is enough to make me stay drinking. I did some research and I did read that it can clear up rashes in skin conditions so I AM SOOOO THANKFUL...



I forgot to say I added 2 tblspns of Lecithin to my shake. That could have made all the difference on my skin clearing up so fast...


----------



## Hot40

I did not do it this morning I dont have the wheat product.
I think I will try in the morning Tell me waht you think? 

Milk
Egg 
Protein Powder 
Bananna for taste
??????


----------



## Hot40

Is this the same as wheat germ? 

 Found at GNC

http://www.gnc.com/product/index.js...&sr=1&kw=wheat&origkw=wheat&parentPage=search










Bob's Red Mill Wheat Bran  136069
10 oz(s)


Regular Price: $1.59

Gold Card Price: $1.27 Details

 Free Shipping! Limited Time Offer!(See Promotion Details)

AVAILABILITY: IN STOCK
Leaves warehouse in 1 - 2 full bus. days. (Details)


----------



## Hot40

Just found this great information!

Wheat Germ Oil
Botanical Name: Triticum vulgare 
Aroma: Strong 
Properties: Unrefined, sensitive, dark in color, antioxidant, thick in consistency 
Uses: Skin care, Medicinal Use 



Wheat germ oil is a highly rich unrefined oil that is one of the richest sources of Vitamin E, A and D. It also has a high content of proteins and Lecithin. This oil is widely used for external application, as it helps a great deal in getting rid of skin irritation including skin dryness and cracking. Wheat germ oil is increasingly finding its way in the making of skin care products. The oil extracted from wheat germ, the botanical name of which is Triticum vulgare, has a shelf life of near about 6-8 months.

Wheatgerm oil is a very sensitive oil, therefore must be used cautiously. It tends to degrade in quality, when exposed to high temperatures. Being unrefined in nature, it is usually dark in color and also has a heavy smell. It is a good source of fatty acids that are very vital for the healthy growth of the body. The oil is taken out from the germ of the wheat. The germ forms only 3% of the weight of a wheat grain; nonetheless, contains about 25% of the protein, vitamins and minerals.

Wheatgerm oil is known for its antioxidant properties and this explains the reason why it is added to other carrier oils. The basic idea is to enhance their shelf life and prevent rancidity. When applied on the skin, it improves the circulation of blood and also helps to repair the skin cells destroyed by the scorching heat of sun. It keeps away the symptoms of dermatitis, thereby preventing the skin from being victimized by various kinds of problems. Thick in consistency, its independent use for massaging the body is not usually preferred. Since it has exceptional nourishing qualities, it is used in lesser quantities for preparing the carrier oil blend.


----------



## guyanesesista

I've been making my shake with half and half apple juice and OJ or PJ lately. One day I did it with AJ alone and it was good.


----------



## Hot40

guyanesesista said:


> I've been making my shake with half and half apple juice and OJ or PJ lately. One day I did it with AJ alone and it was good.


 
Are yous showing the same results with your skin and hair.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> Welcome back Br*nzeb!


 Aw shucks, Thanks, Mona~



Stella B. said:


> So glad to know you're back in the mix, and your 'puter ain't broke' no more!


 Girl, I'm all in the mix...I was trying to be a big girl and not complain too much, so it all worked out....I just knew i was missing out on all the action!



PuffyBrown said:


> :woohoo:Puffy, girl, you've nailed it....Cocktails all around!!!  This is exactly how elated I am!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....................


 


Hot40 said:


> I did not do it this morning I dont have the wheat product.
> I think I will try in the morning Tell me waht you think? Sound great.  I posted pictures of wheat germ and wheat germ oil for your review...you can get them at iherb.com.....I would definitely start with what you have and then as I get other ingredients, I'd add them to my cocktail.  That way you get to experience different tastes and effects....
> Milk
> Egg
> Protein Powder
> Bananna for taste
> ??????


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oooh y'all, I got my hair "did," and it's full and thick[er]...and my digicam went out...blasted!  It's only a month old and you know Circuit City is going out of business.  Now that ain't right.  So, no pics.  I'm gonna keep foolin' with it and see if I can make something happen.....I'll get back with ya later.


----------



## divinefavor

Hot40 said:


> Just found this great information!
> 
> Wheat Germ Oil
> Botanical Name: Triticum vulgare
> Aroma: Strong
> Properties: Unrefined, sensitive, dark in color, antioxidant, thick in consistency
> Uses: Skin care, Medicinal Use
> 
> 
> 
> Wheat germ oil is a highly rich unrefined oil that is one of the richest sources of Vitamin E, A and D. It also has a high content of proteins and Lecithin. This oil is widely used for external application, as it helps a great deal in getting rid of skin irritation including skin dryness and cracking. Wheat germ oil is increasingly finding its way in the making of skin care products. The oil extracted from wheat germ, the botanical name of which is Triticum vulgare, has a shelf life of near about 6-8 months.
> 
> Wheatgerm oil is a very sensitive oil, therefore must be used cautiously. It tends to degrade in quality, when exposed to high temperatures. Being unrefined in nature, it is usually dark in color and also has a heavy smell. It is a good source of fatty acids that are very vital for the healthy growth of the body. The oil is taken out from the germ of the wheat. The germ forms only 3% of the weight of a wheat grain; nonetheless, contains about 25% of the protein, vitamins and minerals.
> 
> Wheatgerm oil is known for its antioxidant properties and this explains the reason why it is added to other carrier oils. The basic idea is to enhance their shelf life and prevent rancidity. When applied on the skin, it improves the circulation of blood and also helps to repair the skin cells destroyed by the scorching heat of sun. It keeps away the symptoms of dermatitis, thereby preventing the skin from being victimized by various kinds of problems. Thick in consistency, its independent use for massaging the body is not usually preferred. Since it has exceptional nourishing qualities, it is used in lesser quantities for preparing the carrier oil blend.



Thanks for this post!  I think I may purchase some wheat germ oil and add to the shake.  This may do wonders for rashes I get during this time of the year.


----------



## divinefavor

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Oooh y'all, I got my hair "did," and it's full and thick...and my digicam went out...blasted!  It's only a month old and you know Circuit City is going out of business.  Now that ain't right.  So, know pics.  I'm gonna keep foolin' with it and see if I can make something happen.....I'll get back with ya later.



Aww dang, no pics!!!  I'm glad you're back though and your computer is working.  Congrats on the full and thick hair!


----------



## divinefavor

Didn't do the shake this morning I ran out of almond milk.  Hubby and I went to the grocery store a little while ago and they didn't have almond milk. They did have the rice milk though so I bought that.  I bought the vanilla flavor, so I hope I'm not adding too many more calories to the drink.  I may need to just run up to Earth fare and get the almond milk though, I'm used to drink that one.


----------



## Hot40

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Aw shucks, Thanks, Mona~
> 
> Girl, I'm all in the mix...I was trying to be a big girl and not complain too much, so it all worked out....I just knew i was missing out on all the action!


 


I can place the order, but I wanted to start today.
I might drive over to the local Vitamin store tomorrow. 

I am ready for longer hair and great skin without any side effects.


----------



## Vinyl

Wow, using rice milk instead of whole milk gave me 1/2 cup of shake vs a full cup. It didn't taste any different, though. I would prefer to use whole milk because it has more protein.

ETA: I think I'll start using skim milk. It has the most protein and the least calories.


----------



## guyanesesista

Hot40 said:


> Are yous showing the same results with your skin and hair.


 
Girl Idk. I may go back to whey powder, I ain't seeing the results with this soy that I was seeing with whey. But I was taking 2 scoops of 23g whey as to my current 1 scoop 25g soy. So maybe I'll start doubling up from now on. I read somewhere online that whey has a larger Biological Value(BV) than soy. Whey's value is about 104 and soy's value is about 74 I think. Maybe that has alot to do with I'm not gaining weight with soy like I did with whey. I think I'll double up on the soy and see what happens. 

As for the skin front, Idk. Nothing? I'm not taking care of myself like I should. I'm real lazy right now. I just lay in bed and eat. But I'm not looking for the skin benefit, just the hair. I have things I can do to make my skin better.


----------



## Hot40

guyanesesista said:


> Girl Idk. I may go back to whey powder, I ain't seeing the results with this soy that I was seeing with whey. But I was taking 2 scoops of 23g whey as to my current 1 scoop 25g soy. So maybe I'll start doubling up from now on. I read somewhere online that whey has a larger Biological Value(BV) than soy. Whey's value is about 104 and soy's value is about 74 I think. Maybe that has alot to do with I'm not gaining weight with soy like I did with whey. I think I'll double up on the soy and see what happens.
> 
> As for the skin front, Idk. Nothing? I'm not taking care of myself like I should. I'm real lazy right now. I just lay in bed and eat. But I'm not looking for the skin benefit, just the hair. I have things I can do to make my skin better.


I here you I am attempting to start the new year right from reading this thread I should have changed my diet long ago would have given me better hair and skin long ago.  After All I will be a Hot40 in 09.


----------



## MzWill

acooks143 said:


> I forgot to say I added 2 tblspns of Lecithin to my shake. That could have made all the difference on my skin clearing up so fast...



acooks, where are you buying your lecithin from?  TIA


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Egglettes ~  How goes it?


----------



## guyanesesista

It goes well Bronze.


----------



## PuffyBrown

guyanesesista said:


> It goes well Bronze.


 

All is well.
Drank shake for dinner. Wide awake at 2am. I told myself not to do it anymore last week and forgot


----------



## dlove

I've been a faithful egglet since the January 3rd.  So far, I've noticed changes in my skin.  It's a lot softer. I keep rubbing my forearm.  The dead skin on my usually extremely dry and cracked heels are lot easier to rub off with the file.  The bed of my toe nails are also much easier to file and smooth.  My face looks younger.  The lines have softened.  I got my ends trimmed two weeks ago so I'll post hair growth results at a later date.  I follow the recipe to the T. I add cinnamin and a del monte mixed fruit cup.  I going to try by best not to straighten my hair until June.  Cant wait to see the results after doing this for 6 months!

Thanks Bronze for the post.

DLove


----------



## Prose Princess

Had my shake today!


----------



## guyanesesista

I also forgot to say that the article I read stated that along with whey protein, egg protein also has more biological value than soy protein. I'll try to find the article and post the link here.


----------



## guyanesesista

double post


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Egglette's ~

I skipped my cocktail and had french toast, instead.  What?  French toast is made with eggs!  LOL! Can't wait til' tomorrow morning to drink my cocktail....grow hair grow!!


----------



## growinstrong

ok, about the protein powder.  I'm thinking about switching over to the Jay Robb brand which I've been hearing some good reviews about. Now, which do I choose, the whey kind or the egg white kind?


----------



## Queen_Earth

HEY! I am trying to get better with my shake...I been averaging about 3-4 times a week, but beginning tomorrow I am making the 7 day commitment...My shake consist of:

Isacleanse shake pack (It was all I had at the time I wanted to start and it has 23 grams of protein and some other vitamins)
8 oz of water (to mix the shake pack)
2 tablespoons of toasted wheat germ (didn't understand the difference when I initially ordered it; but now I have raw wheat germ so I will start using that)
1 tablespoon of wheat germ oil
1 tablespoon of Maximum fruits (for taste and to get the sugar benefits without the sugar)
1 teaspoon of honey (sometimes I skip this)

I am thinking of adding 1 tablespoon of MSM and Flaxseed oil as well...what do you other eggletes think?  

Also once I am out of the Isacleanse I am thinking of switching to egg protein powder...what brand/type/flavor are yall using?

I love the shake because it really makes me eat less because I am not as hungry and I dont crave crappy food like I used to...my friends notice that my skin is clearing up but I have only been a shaker for about 2-3 weeks so I am not sure if it is the shake or the Visibly Even line I began about the same time as the shake...also my menstrual was soooo much better...I usually get INTENSE cramps to the point where I can't get out of bed; however, this time they were easy peasy and I am sure that is because of the shake


----------



## patient1

Queen,

Have you not been using the raw egg so far? I'd give it a try, it really does take the entire shake to a new level!  If you're not comfortable with the raw egg, then I would definitely work in the egg protein powder.

I'm sure some of the other ladies will weigh in!

p1


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

growinstrong said:


> ok, about the protein powder. I'm thinking about switching over to the Jay Robb brand which I've been hearing some good reviews about. Now, which do I choose, the whey kind or the egg white kind?


 Is the raw egg not working for you?  It is so worth it to add this to the cocktail.  Now whey powder has been known to cause weight gain, so i'd go with the egg white kind, definitely.



Queen_Earth said:


> HEY! I am trying to get better with my shake...I been averaging about 3-4 times a week, but beginning tomorrow I am making the 7 day commitment...My shake consist of:
> 
> Isacleanse shake pack (It was all I had at the time I wanted to start and it has 23 grams of protein and some other vitamins)
> 8 oz of water (to mix the shake pack)
> 2 tablespoons of toasted wheat germ (didn't understand the difference when I initially ordered it; but now I have raw wheat germ so I will start using that)
> 1 tablespoon of wheat germ oil
> 1 tablespoon of Maximum fruits (for taste and to get the sugar benefits without the sugar)
> 1 teaspoon of honey (sometimes I skip this)
> 
> I am thinking of adding 1 tablespoon of MSM and Flaxseed oil as well...what do you other eggletes think? I used flaxseed oil as well, I ran out and didn't re-purchase.  MSM has great benefits, I tried it, but it made my cocktail to "salty" so I gave it up, it actually made me nauseous.  If you can tolerate it, then it's a good add.
> 
> Also once I am out of the Isacleanse I am thinking of switching to egg protein powder...what brand/type/flavor are yall using?I've never used egg protein powder, I've only added whey....Are you uncomfy using raw egg?  It's definitely worth it to add to your mix.  Your hair and body will love you for it.
> 
> I love the shake because it really makes me eat less because I am not as hungry and I dont crave crappy food like I used to...my friends notice that my skin is clearing up but I have only been a shaker for about 2-3 weeks so I am not sure if it is the shake or the Visibly Even line I began about the same time as the shake...also my menstrual was soooo much better...I usually get INTENSE cramps to the point where I can't get out of bed; however, this time they were easy peasy and I am sure that is because of the shake


 Many have mentioned that their menses were easier, so I'm certain it's the cocktail....Good results, Queen and thanks for sharing!


patient1 said:


> Queen,
> 
> Have you not been using the raw egg so far? I'd give it a try, *it really does take the entire shake to a new level! * If you're not comfortable with the raw egg, then I would definitely work in the egg protein powder.
> 
> I'm sure some of the other ladies will weigh in!  I'm in total agreement with Patient1, give it a try, you won't be sorry!
> 
> p1


 
Looking good, Egglettes, looking good!


----------



## uptowngirl

Bronze, my love, THANK YOU so much for this!  I'm still going strong!


----------



## mscocoface

Everytime I make this drink I can go hours without snacking or eating and my energy level is up.

I don't know what effects it is having on my hair, but I like what it is doing to me and my energy level.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

uptowngirl said:


> Bronze, my love, THANK YOU so much for this! I'm still going strong!


 I'm so happy for you, Uptowngirl....don't you mean "_growing_ strong?"  {wink}.  Thanks for poppin' in!!!  Keep up with your progress, okay?


mscocoface said:


> Everytime I make this drink I can go hours without snacking or eating and my energy level is up. Me too.  I don't want to eat for at least 6 hours...
> 
> I don't know what effects it is having on my hair, but I like what it is doing to me and my energy level.


I keep saying it, but I'm gonna have to do this cocktail twice daily, I just need to get my regimen in order, and then it'll be on!  As my Opelousas cousins would say, "Like popcorn!"


----------



## PuffyBrown

mscocoface said:


> Everytime I make this drink I can go hours without snacking or eating and my energy level is up.
> 
> I don't know what effects it is having on my hair, but I like what it is doing to me and my energy level.


 

I was at first. Now I am hungry about 3 - 4 hours after drinking it. That might be normal though now that I think about it.

How many hours do you go before you're hungry again?


----------



## SugarBaby

^^^^I am not generally hungary for 4 hours after taking it. I have so much energy and my eating portions have been reduced greatly. 



YUMMY ALERT: 

Has anyone tried the Soymilk Slender in Chocolate from Walmart....It is soooooooo goood in the shake. 

For chocolate lovers it is a must have.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Good Morning, Egglettes!  Growing Strong today, too!!


----------



## divinefavor

I don't think I like the rice milk too much in the shake.  I need to switch back to almond milk, but Walmart didn't have it when I was in their grocery shopping on Saturday.  I never did make it to Earth Fare or Whole foods.  I'm seriously considering getting the wheat germ oil...I didn't realize that it had so many benefits!


----------



## guyanesesista

YUMMY ALERT!!!:
I'm sitting here drinking the tastiest mix I've ever made. Here goes:

OJ- 120 cal, 1g prot.(HA!!)
Flaxseeds- 90 cal, 4g prot.
Soy protein powder- 110 cal, 25g prot.
Yogurt(la yogurt peach flavor)- 130 cal, 6g prot.
Grand total- 450 cal, 36g prot.
Alittle honey in the end.

Ok I'm done drinking. It was alittle sweet. Maybe I'll leave out the honey next time.


----------



## PuffyBrown

I wasn't a big fan of the rice milk either.


----------



## MonaRae

I didn't like the rice milk either.  It was too thin.


----------



## onelove08

I use soy milk 3/4 cup. An organic egg. I also add pomegranate extract along with a green smoothie mix and wheat germ untoasted. I do not use wheat germ oil. I am still getting great results!


----------



## tinycoils

All of you ladies who are using soy in your shakes everyday should take notice that soy protien is a very estrogenic food and can cause imbalance in your female hormones.  Also, soy is a goitergen and can inhibitory effects on your thyroid making it sluggish.  I know that soy in touted as this miricle health food because of the great effects attributed to it from the asian diet. However, the truth of the matter is that traditionally Asians do consume soy but mostly in it's fermented form such as soy sauce, miso, natto and tempeh. Soy is also a potent enzyme inhibitor which blocks the action of trypsin and other enzymes needed for protein digestion.

Now not everyone experiences these types of problems but I had a friend who worked at a health food store and her boss gave her a box of firm tofu cause they had extra.  My friend thinking so was just the healthiest thing in the world started incoporating the tofu into her diet daily and after a month she was having some unexplained pelvic pain and her breast were getting lumpy.  She went to see her doc and was told to lay off the soy cause she was getting way to much estrogenic exposure due to her daily tofu consumption.


----------



## onelove08

I have a thyroid problem but I only drink 3/4 cup. I do not have any problems. I have in the past eaten too many soy products and I did have problems. People need to listen to their bodies.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks for the information.  We should all be cautious when supplementing our diets.  And yes, we definitely need to listen to our bodies.



tinycoils said:


> All of you ladies who are using soy in your shakes everyday should take notice that soy protien is a very estrogenic food and can cause imbalance in your female hormones. Also, soy is a goitergen and can inhibitory effects on your thyroid making it sluggish. I know that soy in touted as this miricle health food because of the great effects attributed to it from the asian diet. However, the truth of the matter is that traditionally Asians do consume soy but mostly in it's fermented form such as soy sauce, miso, natto and tempeh. Soy is also a potent enzyme inhibitor which blocks the action of trypsin and other enzymes needed for protein digestion.
> 
> Now not everyone experiences these types of problems but I had a friend who worked at a health food store and her boss gave her a box of firm tofu cause they had extra. My friend thinking so was just the healthiest thing in the world started incoporating the tofu into her diet daily and after a month she was having some unexplained pelvic pain and her breast were getting lumpy. She went to see her doc and was told to lay off the soy cause she was getting way to much estrogenic exposure due to her daily tofu consumption.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

Hmm...this shake must work!
I put braid extensions in my hair last week and also started drinking the shake, well, my hair looks like how it normally does 3weeks after! I hope it's growth and it hasn't just loosened lol


----------



## ChoKitty

I gave in and tried today! I think I'll continue! It wasn't really good, but it wasn't hard to drink or anything. I think I will switch to soy milk, and try some of the other fruits aside from bananas, which is what I used today....I'm also using the toasted wheat germ until I can get a hold of raw wheat germ. It really sucks that no one around here sells it. Maybe this will help with my transition! Help me get to a length that I can cut faster.


----------



## guyanesesista

tinycoils said:


> All of you ladies who are using soy in your shakes everyday should take notice that soy protien is a very estrogenic food and can cause imbalance in your female hormones. Also, soy is a goitergen and can inhibitory effects on your thyroid making it sluggish. I know that soy in touted as this miricle health food because of the great effects attributed to it from the asian diet. However, the truth of the matter is that traditionally Asians do consume soy but mostly in it's fermented form such as soy sauce, miso, natto and tempeh. Soy is also a potent enzyme inhibitor which blocks the action of trypsin and other enzymes needed for protein digestion.
> 
> Now not everyone experiences these types of problems but I had a friend who worked at a health food store and her boss gave her a box of firm tofu cause they had extra. My friend thinking so was just the healthiest thing in the world started incoporating the tofu into her diet daily and after a month she was having some unexplained pelvic pain and her breast were getting lumpy. She went to see her doc and was told to lay off the soy cause she was getting way to much estrogenic exposure due to her daily tofu consumption.


 
Thanks for the info. I do notice something different with my body with the soy than with the whey but I can't really pin point what it is. I have alot of energy and I'm now going to burn off to my workout to burn off those calories I consumed in today's shake. That whole estrogen thing may the reason why my boobies got bigger. I'll be tweaking this reggie in a while. I wanna try the egg again so bad, I really wanna like it but my tummy tells me to stay away and I'm too paranoid about the salmonella although I know that the risk is very slim but I don't have health insurance so no risk taking for me. Once again thanks for the info.


----------



## Duchesse

tinycoils said:


> All of you ladies who are using soy in your shakes everyday should take notice that soy protien is a very estrogenic food and can cause imbalance in your female hormones.



This is the reason why I've been doing 1/2 cup of soy milk, and the rest water. ..I used to eat a heck of a lot of soy products, but now limit them. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MonaRae

OK, its been downhill for me for about 2 weeks now and today I dranked my last shake! It took all the strenght I had just now to drink my shake.  I have changed up too many times and today I had to force it down.  

Its been an nice 3.5 month run but its time for me to move on.  I will continue to have a egg or 2 daily but it will have to be cooked (fried or boiled).  And the weight gain isn't going anywhere!

I got wonderful growth from it and the thickness is just an answered prayer.  But I got to move on.


----------



## peppers01

I just read further about soy on the female body, and the results were not good. I've been taking this shake for a while, and the soy milk explains why my period was only three days (irregular). I'm gonna finish out this carton of soy milk that I have and stick to the 2% milk going forward.

On the http://stanford.wellsphere.com/complementary-alternative-medicine-article/how-much-impact-does-eating-soy-products-have-on-female-hormones/353096, this is what effects of soy were:

Here are the side-effects of too much soy?

•Bloating 
•Breast cancer (Soy isoflavones mimic estrogen) 
•Calcium deficiencies (soy blocks calcium absorption) 
•Cognitive decline (esp. in post menopausal women that have increased levels of estrogen in their blood) 
•Constipation 
•Depression 
•Endocrine disruption 
•Fatigue 
•Goiter 
Hair loss 
•Hot flashes 
•Hypothyroidism 
•Infertility 
•Irregular periods 
•Lethargy 
•Loss of muscle tone 
•Painful periods 
•Premature aging 
•Thyroid cancer 
•Thyroid disease 
•Thyroid Stimulating Hormone increase 
•Uterine cysts 
•Vitamin D deficiencies 
•Weight gain despite workouts and dieting

Kind of scary now that I think about it.


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

peppers01 said:


> I just read further about soy on the female body, and the results were not good. I've been taking this shake for a while, and the soy milk explains why my period was only three days (irregular). I'm gonna finish out this carton of soy milk that I have and stick to the 2% milk going forward.
> 
> On the http://stanford.wellsphere.com/comp...g-soy-products-have-on-female-hormones/353096, this is what effects of soy were:
> 
> Here are the side-effects of too much soy?
> 
> •Bloating
> •Breast cancer (Soy isoflavones mimic estrogen)
> •Calcium deficiencies (soy blocks calcium absorption)
> •Cognitive decline (esp. in post menopausal women that have increased levels of estrogen in their blood)
> •Constipation
> •Depression
> •Endocrine disruption
> •Fatigue
> •Goiter
> Hair loss
> •Hot flashes
> •Hypothyroidism
> •Infertility
> •Irregular periods
> •Lethargy
> •Loss of muscle tone
> •Painful periods
> •Premature aging
> •Thyroid cancer
> •Thyroid disease
> •Thyroid Stimulating Hormone increase
> •Uterine cysts
> •Vitamin D deficiencies
> •Weight gain despite workouts and dieting
> 
> Kind of scary now that I think about it.


Soy/soy products can also cause a decrease in libido too


----------



## the_UnPrettiest_pretty

MonaRae said:


> OK, its been downhill for me for about 2 weeks now and today I dranked my last shake! It took all the strenght I had just now to drink my shake.  I have changed up too many times and today I had to force it down.
> 
> Its been an nice 3.5 month run but its time for me to move on.  I will continue to have a egg or 2 daily but it will have to be cooked (fried or boiled).  *And the weight gain isn't going anywhere!*
> 
> *I got wonderful growth from it* and the thickness is just an answered prayer.  But I got to move on.


Awwwwww.........sorry to hear that Mona!!!    How much weight did you gain and about how much growth did you get while on the shake?


----------



## MonaRae

I gained 15 pounds max and I fighting not to gain an ounce more.


----------



## Reinventing21

peppers01 said:


> I just read further about soy on the female body, and the results were not good. I've been taking this shake for a while, and the soy milk explains why my period was only three days (irregular). I'm gonna finish out this carton of soy milk that I have and stick to the 2% milk going forward.
> 
> On the http://stanford.wellsphere.com/comp...g-soy-products-have-on-female-hormones/353096, this is what effects of soy were:
> 
> Here are the side-effects of too much soy?
> 
> •Bloating
> •Breast cancer (Soy isoflavones mimic estrogen)
> •Calcium deficiencies (soy blocks calcium absorption)
> •Cognitive decline (esp. in post menopausal women that have increased levels of estrogen in their blood)
> •Constipation
> •Depression
> •Endocrine disruption
> •Fatigue
> •Goiter
> Hair loss
> •Hot flashes
> •Hypothyroidism
> •Infertility
> •Irregular periods
> •Lethargy
> •Loss of muscle tone
> •Painful periods
> •Premature aging
> •Thyroid cancer
> •Thyroid disease
> •Thyroid Stimulating Hormone increase
> •Uterine cysts
> •Vitamin D deficiencies
> •Weight gain despite workouts and dieting
> 
> Kind of scary now that I think about it.


 

Please listen or give it consideration!  I mentioned this before in some thread (4get which).  When I was younger -early twenties I began to have discomfort which got worse every year.  No doc thought to look for uterine tumors becuz of my age.  During those time I was HEAVY into soy - soy everything.  An older woman had warned me, but I didn't get it.  Finally I had to have surgery to remove more than a dozen HUGE tumors.  I always examine diet, and I knew that was the biggest change. Today I don't touch soy, but it's hard cuz these days it's in just about everything.  I am a little paranoid so I think that it's part of the plan to keep people sick.  Anyhoo, just be careful with soy as it *is* estrogenic.  Btw, while I was on soy, my skin always had a fine rash.  Post soy --no rash, nor breakouts.  Food for thought.


----------



## tinycoils

guyanesesista said:


> Thanks for the info. I do notice something different with my body with the soy than with the whey but I can't really pin point what it is. I have alot of energy and I'm now going to burn off to my workout to burn off those calories I consumed in today's shake. That whole estrogen thing may the reason why my boobies got bigger. I'll be tweaking this reggie in a while. I wanna try the egg again so bad, I really wanna like it but my tummy tells me to stay away and I'm too paranoid about the salmonella although I know that the risk is very slim but I don't have health insurance so no risk taking for me. Once again thanks for the info.


 
I wouldn't do the raw egg unless you have organic, free range eggs preferably from a farm.  The store bought ones are okay too, but the farm ones are fresh and you can actually go the the farm and see how the farmer treats his/her chickens.  I have been drinking smoothies with raw egg yolks for about 2 years and I don' get sick.  If you are adding coconut oil or wheat germ the lecithin rich egg yolks help to emulsify the fat/oil so the smoothie has a better mouth feel.


----------



## tinycoils

Reyna21 said:


> Please listen or give it consideration! I mentioned this before in some thread (4get which). When I was younger -early twenties I began to have discomfort which got worse every year. No doc thought to look for uterine tumors becuz of my age. During those time I was HEAVY into soy - soy everything. An older woman had warned me, but I didn't get it. Finally I had to have surgery to remove more than a dozen HUGE tumors. I always examine diet, and I knew that was the biggest change. Today I don't touch soy, but it's hard cuz these days it's in just about everything. I am a little paranoid so I think that it's part of the plan to keep people sick. Anyhoo, just be careful with soy as it *is* estrogenic. Btw, while I was on soy, my skin always had a fine rash. Post soy --no rash, nor breakouts. Food for thought.


 

Thank you so much for sharing your experience.  Usually when I talk about the dangers of soy people dismiss me and tell me that I crazy but unfortunately soy is not as healthy as claims make it out to be.  
You know what is really bad is that they put soy in infant formula!!!! This is just horrible especially for little baby boys!!!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> OK, its been downhill for me for about 2 weeks now and today I dranked my last shake! It took all the strenght I had just now to drink my shake. *I have changed up too many times* and today I had to force it down.
> 
> Its been an nice 3.5 month run but its time for me to move on. I will continue to have a egg or 2 daily but it will have to be cooked (fried or boiled). And the weight gain isn't going anywhere!
> 
> I got wonderful growth from it and the thickness is just an answered prayer. But I got to move on.


 
*Say it ain't so, MonaRae!  You will be truly missed. *



MonaRae said:


> I gained *15 pounds max* and I fighting not to gain an ounce more.


 *So you really feel the cocktail caused this much weight gain?  I picked up a few (3 or so) but nothing close to this.  And I got rid of it once i cut the whey protein and whole milk.  I can see you have major growth - which is awesome, I'm just so sorry for your decision.  *

*You mentioned that you changed your recipe too many times,  do you think if you had have stuck to the original recipe instead of differing versions of the cocktail that your outcome would be different?  Have you ever had a weight gain like this before, in a short period of time?  *

*Whatever the case may be, if I can help in anyway, let me know.  *

*Us Egglettes are always here for you, Chica. *

*Blessings to you.  *


----------



## PinkSkates

MonaRae said:


> OK, its been downhill for me for about 2 weeks now and today I dranked my last shake! It took all the strenght I had just now to drink my shake. I have changed up too many times and today I had to force it down.
> 
> Its been an nice 3.5 month run but its time for me to move on. I will continue to have a egg or 2 daily but it will have to be cooked (fried or boiled). And the weight gain isn't going anywhere!
> 
> I got wonderful growth from it and the thickness is just an answered prayer. But I got to move on.


MR, that is a wise, wise decision. Trust me on this.
Please put your health before hair length!


----------



## MonaRae

Thank you so much Br*nzeb!

I change the recipe b/c I tire easily.  Changing it up is what kept me this long.  And the originally recipe does not work for me b/c of my gluten allergy.  I will continue with the egg and flaxseed oil but I can't bare the drink another day.

The drink is really good so to those who are thinking about trying it please don't let me discourage you.  I have been at it for 3.5 months and its really good and most importantly it works!  I got wonderful growth and thickness.  I just need another route.

I will continue to follow the thread as I can't seem to part with it :heart2: but I will try other methods.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

This is good information, and I've heard some of it before, but I always err on the side of moderation in everything I do.



peppers01 said:


> I just read further about soy on the female body, and the results were not good. I've been taking this shake for a while, and the soy milk explains why my period was only three days (irregular). I'm gonna finish out this carton of soy milk that I have and stick to the 2% milk going forward.
> 
> On the http://stanford.wellsphere.com/comp...g-soy-products-have-on-female-hormones/353096, this is what effects of soy were:
> 
> Here are the side-effects of too much soy?   >Does the article state what constitutes too much soy?  How much do you have to drink to get these side effects?  A glass a day or more...?  That's about how much I have on a daily basis.  I'd really like to know this.  Like GSista, this may explain my perky boobs....
> 
> •Bloating
> •Breast cancer (Soy isoflavones mimic estrogen)
> •Calcium deficiencies (soy blocks calcium absorption)
> •Cognitive decline (esp. in post menopausal women that have increased levels of estrogen in their blood)
> •Constipation
> •Depression
> •Endocrine disruption
> •Fatigue
> •Goiter
> Hair loss
> •Hot flashes
> •Hypothyroidism
> •Infertility
> •Irregular periods
> •Lethargy
> •Loss of muscle tone
> •Painful periods
> •Premature aging
> •Thyroid cancer
> •Thyroid disease
> •Thyroid Stimulating Hormone increase
> •Uterine cysts
> •Vitamin D deficiencies
> •Weight gain despite workouts and dieting
> 
> Kind of scary now that I think about it.


 This is definitely something to consider.  

I do question the companies which fund the testing of these products, like the milk industry not wanting us to drink soy, (it's "slurping" up their profits) so they disseminate this information to scare off individuals.  

I think the same thing of the soy industry trying to scare consumers away from milk.   
 
There's soo much propaganda out there that I think much of it is suspect and as long as a person uses _moderation_ in consumption of anything, they should be pretty safe and I do say that _cautiously_.

I kinda gave up on alot of things I've heard in the media, one day something will kill you on the spot, the next day it's great for your heart.  

That's why I pray over everything I do, in all honesty, because the only way I'm truly safe and protected is under the covering of Christ.  If I make a mistake, His Grace is Sufficient, and He always makes a way of escape for me.  That's really how I have to live in this day and time.  Otherwise, I'd be too paranoid to leave my house, breathe air or eat _any_ kind of food.


----------



## MonaRae

Br*nzeb is right!  Right now soy is no good according to the media.  But soy is very good for all.



> http://www.garynull.com/documents/soy/6wayssoybenefits.htm
> Six Ways Soy Benefits Your Health
> by Monique N. Gilbert
> 
> This article was provided by:
> Monique N. Gilbert
> E-mail: [email protected]
> www.virtuesofsoy.com
> 
> Note: The information on this website is presented for educational purposes only.
> It is not a substitute for the advice of  a qualified professional.
> 
> Soy, and most soy-based products, are nutritional powerhouses. Soybeans are the only plant food that has all of the essential amino acids our body requires, making it a complete protein. Soy foods do not have any cholesterol, and most are high in fiber. Soy also has many vitamins, minerals, and phytochemical compounds (like isoflavones) that work together to create numerous health benefits. Research shows that a daily intake of at least 25 grams of soy protein and 30-50 milligrams of isoflavones can improve and safeguard your health. This is the equivalent of 1-2 servings of soy foods a day. Here is a list of soy's properties and how they can positively affect you.
> 
> 1. Soy's protein and isoflavones lower LDL (the bad) cholesterol and decrease blood clotting (thrombosis), which reduces the risk of heart attack and stroke.
> 
> 2. Soy's protein and isoflavones provide antioxidants, reduce artery clogging plaque, improve blood pressure and promote healthy blood vessels, which protects the body from free radical damage, boosts the immune system, and lowers the risk of atherosclerosis (hardening of the arteries), heart disease, and hypertension (high blood pressure).
> 
> 3. Soy's soluble fiber protects the body from many digestive related cancers, such as colon and rectal cancer. While its isoflavones may protect the body from many hormone-related cancers, like breast, endometrial (uterine) and prostate cancer.
> 
> 4. Soy's protein enhances the body's ability to retain and better absorb calcium in the bones. While its isoflavones slow bone loss and inhibit bone breakdown, which helps prevent osteoporosis.
> 
> 5. Soy's isoflavones help the body regulate estrogen when this hormone is declining or fluctuating, which helps alleviate many menopausal and PMS symptoms.
> 
> 6. Soy's protein and soluble fiber help regulate glucose levels and kidney filtration, which helps control diabetic conditions and kidney disease.
> 
> To learn more about soy, visit the Virtues of Soy website at www.virtuesofsoy.com.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*I'm so sorry, MonaRae, I feel awful about your weight gain.  This was an unexpected effect.  I only wanted to help you reach your hair goals.  I'd be mortified about 15 lbs!  I can't afford to gain that much, that's for sure.  *

*Much luv to ya~~Miss ya already.*



MonaRae said:


> Thank you so much Br*nzeb!
> 
> I change the recipe b/c I tire easily. Changing it up is what kept me this long. And the originally recipe does not work for me b/c of my gluten allergy. I will continue with the egg and flaxseed oil but I can't bare the drink another day.
> 
> The drink is really good so to those who are thinking about trying it please don't let me discourage you. I have been at it for 3.5 months and its really good and most importantly it works! I got wonderful growth and thickness. I just need another route.
> 
> I will continue to follow the thread as I can't seem to part with it :heart2: but I will try other methods.


----------



## MonaRae

15 pounds is scary and the energy boost left me really quick so that means working out was a no-go.

I'll be round!  But with cooked eggs!  So that make me an honorary egglet!


----------



## tinycoils

MonaRae said:


> Br*nzeb is right! Right now soy is no good according to the media. But soy is very good for all.


 
I am sorry but I have to disagree emphatically.  Soy may have all of those positive attributes but the negetive outweigh the positive.  Doesn't tell you anything that the asian culture who eats way more soy than americans do eat it mostly in it's fermented form? That is because they know that in it's raw form it can cause alot of problems. There are other foods that you can eat that exhibit the positive attributes of soy that don't have the negative possibly life threatening ones. 

We all know how bad processed foods are for us and soy is a very processed food.  I mean really think about it.  Soy bugers, soy dogs - do you realize how much processing goes into making these foods? It is just crazy!!!

Broccoli is a very nutritious food with a list of very positive attributes. However, raw broccoli can be very hard to digest and like soy in it's raw form broccoli and all of the other nutritious cruciferous foods are goitergens (thyroid inhibitors). Steaming for a couple of minutes improves the digestibility of these foods and disables the anti-thyroid properties of these foods.  Soy needs to be fermented in order to remove the anti-thyroid and estorgenic properties.  We as amerians eat way too much soy in it's raw form and soy is in everything - even mayonnaise!!!!

The incidence of estrogen dominance has a direct relationship with the rise of the consumption of soy based foods in the amerian diet.


----------



## divinefavor

MonaRae said:


> 15 pounds is scary and the energy boost left me really quick so that means working out was a no-go.
> 
> I'll be round!  But with cooked eggs!  So that make me an honorary egglet!



15 pounds weight gain is very scary!  I'm going to be monitoring my weight while drinking this shake...I got on the scale this morning and was not pleased.

I am curious though, what could have caused the weight gain?


----------



## J-Moe

Good Morning Egglettes!!!! 
I'm curious does anyone have any progress pictures yet. I've been Drinking My Way for almost a month now and I'm anxious to see some pics.I'm currently wearing a sew-in and I need a growth fix badly and I was hoping to live vicariously. Ladies, stay BLESSED and as always HAPPY HAIR GROWING!!!!


----------



## alittlestar

I am drinking the shake as well.  Today I used:

1 scoop of Jay Robb vanilla protein powder
6 oz unsweetened almond milk
1 egg
2 teaspoons of raw wheat germ
1 teaspoon of wheat germ oil
lots of ice

blended with my magic bullet and it taste pretty good. Sort of has a nutty flavor but I can live with that.  This is my third day making the shake.  I want to keep the sugar low so I didnt add any raw fruits or sweetener.  I will monitor my progress and report back to you ladies.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Good Morning Egglette J-Moe,  Be Blessed and Happy Hair Growing to you, too.

I'm having a great one, too.  Had my shake this morning and it revived me, as usual.

I have a picture I posted on 12/25, i believe, and my hair had thickened quite a bit, now I cut a few inches off (3?) because I wanted to wear it out, and I couldn't take the thin little spot in the middle.  I had my hair straightened and my hair is fuller, bouncier, big...just the way I like it. 

 My ponytail has gone from almost a nickle in width to 3 times that -it's pretty full, now.  My pony looked so sick, I hated to wear it, my hair had gotten just that thin...I would hate to look at it and feel it....Now, it looks good, it's not as long as usual, but it's full and I have to contribute that to my cocktail....



J-Moe said:


> Good Morning Egglettes!!!!
> I'm curious does anyone have any progress pictures yet. I've been Drinking My Way for almost a month now and I'm anxious to see some pics.I'm currently wearing a sew-in and I need a growth fix badly and I was hoping to live vicariously. Ladies, stay BLESSED and as always HAPPY HAIR GROWING!!!!


----------



## MonaRae

tinycoils said:


> I am sorry but I have to disagree emphatically. Soy may have all of those positive attributes but the negetive outweigh the positive. Doesn't tell you anything that the asian culture who eats way more soy than americans do eat it mostly in it's fermented form? That is because they know that in it's raw form it can cause alot of problems. There are other foods that you can eat that exhibit the positive attributes of soy that don't have the negative possibly life threatening ones.
> 
> We all know how bad processed foods are for us and soy is a very processed food. I mean really think about it. Soy bugers, soy dogs - do you realize how much processing goes into making these foods? It is just crazy!!!


 
All processed food is bad in one form or another.  But I'm talking about the soy bean itself.  The food industry has taking soy to levels only a man can do.  Now of course not everyone is going to eat soy beans all day long but still soy itself is not bad.  Its what is done to soy that is bad.

When it comes to soy stick with organic and minute processing.


----------



## tinycoils

MonaRae said:


> All processed food is bad in one form or another. But I'm talking about the soy bean itself. The food industry has taking soy to levels only a man can do. Now of course not everyone is going to eat soy beans all day long but still soy itself is not bad. Its what is done to soy that is bad.
> 
> When it comes to soy stick with organic and minute processing.


 
I have to agree and disagree.  Soy by itself can be bad unless it is prepared properly.  Raw soy in the form of soy milk and unfermented tofu can be very harmful.


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess

I've been drinking my egg for 5 days now. Usually I drink it after I do my P90X workout.  I figure I will give this 30 days to see if I get results.  I drink the entact egg in one shot with orange juice.  The orange juice hides the egg yoke.  I haven’t had any tummy aches, nausea or anything.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

EbonyHairedPrincess, <Luv That.  Welcome Egglette EbonyHaired Princess!  Great to hear you're getting that raw egg in.  I think the original recipe says that orange juice destroys some of the value of the egg, I'll double check that.  Glad to hear you're not nauseous or ill.  We've had great results.


EbonyHairedPrincess said:


> I've been drinking my egg for 5 days now. Usually I drink it after I do my P90X workout. I figure I will give this 30 days to see if I get results. I drink the entact egg in one shot with orange juice. The orange juice hides the egg yoke. I haven’t had any tummy aches, nausea or anything.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

tinycoils said:


> I have to agree and disagree. Soy by itself can be bad unless it is prepared properly. Raw soy in the form of soy milk and unfermented tofu can be very harmful.


 I think it's safe to say, that there's good and bad in everything, and we'll table it as "we agree to disagree."  

Whatcha think, ladies?  

The original recipe doesn't call for soy, this is my option and the choice of others.  It all boils down to "choice."


----------



## SugarBaby

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I think it's safe to say, that there's good and bad in everything, and we'll table it as "we agree to disagree."
> 
> Whatcha think, ladies?
> 
> The original recipe doesn't call for soy, this is my option and the choice of others.  It all boils down to "choice."



Wonderful answer Bronze, I agree choice is available to all with information galore.


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> EbonyHairedPrincess, <Luv That. Welcome Egglette EbonyHaired Princess! Great to hear you're getting that raw egg in. I think the original recipe says that orange juice destroys some of the value of the egg, I'll double check that. Glad to hear you're not nauseous or ill. We've had great results.


 

Oh no!  Please let me know.


----------



## peppers01

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> This is good information, and I've heard some of it before, but I always err on the side of moderation in everything I do.
> 
> This is definitely something to consider.
> 
> I do question the companies which fund the testing of these products, like the milk industry not wanting us to drink soy, (it's "slurping" up their profits) so they disseminate this information to scare off individuals.
> 
> I think the same thing of the soy industry trying to scare consumers away from milk.
> 
> There's soo much propaganda out there that I think much of it is suspect and as long as a person uses _moderation_ in consumption of anything, they should be pretty safe and I do say that _cautiously_.
> 
> I kinda gave up on alot of things I've heard in the media, one day something will kill you on the spot, the next day it's great for your heart.
> 
> That's why I pray over everything I do, in all honesty, because the only way I'm truly safe and protected is under the covering of Christ. If I make a mistake, His Grace is Sufficient, and He always makes a way of escape for me. That's really how I have to live in this day and time. Otherwise, I'd be too paranoid to leave my house, breathe air or eat _any_ kind of food.


 
I'm actually listening to my body. Remember when I came on talking about "YAY my period was only three days!"? Well, what other product cause shorter, lighter periods? birth control pills. And what do they contain? estrogen. So I don't doubt that there are good effects from eating soy-based foods, but based on my experience there are couple of bad effects. 

I, like Monarae, have experienced some weight-gain. I've cut down eating beyond the shake, and I'm still putting on weight. Just this morning, I was looking closely at what I was putting my shake that contained soy. It end up being the hair thickening shake, the multi-vitamin powder, and the soy milk. That may be too much soy.

But Bronze I'm not giving up! I'm just gonna drop all soy-based products from my shake and try to find powdered egg whites. It's just not fun getting fat, and I'm already a DD, and the boobies have gotten a little bigger, and that's a big no no.


----------



## MonaRae

Peppers01 please keep me posted.  I would love to continue but I got to concentrate on losing this weight.  Once I stopped the raw wheat germ the weight gained stopped but I am unable to lose it.


----------



## Shimmie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I think it's safe to say, that there's good and bad in everything, and we'll table it as "we agree to disagree."
> 
> Whatcha think, ladies?
> 
> The original recipe doesn't call for soy, this is my option and the choice of others. It all boils down to "choice."


Yes, it really does boil down to 'choice'.       I love this thread; and I wish blessings upon everyone. 

For those concerned about Soy Milk.  It's a phyto-estrogen (natural plant based), not a chemically created one.   It's those made by man which is of great concern.

Soy Milk can't hurt you....   We're only using a few ounces of it in our daily shakes.    It's been a part of my diet for so long that I can't remember not drinking it.    I also mix Tofu (Solid Soy) in scramble eggs, salads.     

Now.......... If one is drinking a gallon of Soy Milk per day........ 

Use less Soy Milk; by the time you mix your smoothie/shake with fruit, ice, and then add the Soy milk, the egg alone gives you a good liquid base.   Plus you can have a 'Sorbet'.   Freeze your shake; add some strawberries or bannana slices, or blueberries and eat it with a spoon..... Yummy.   

Even without Soy Milk, there are so many other options out there.  Many, many options.   Rice Milk is thin, but fruit will thicken it up;  Hempseed Milk is another favorite of mine as well as Almond Milk.   I spend a lot of time in Health Food Stores.   

While these Milks are 'foreign' to our taste buds, they are very healthy for our bodies.   I've become 'used' to their taste and knowing the benefits of them makes me love them all the more. 

I wish everyone success with this.  It's an excellent thread and the shakes / smoothies are exceptional.   They are a gold mine.  

I pray that each of you will find your comfort zone and enjoy this hair journey.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

peppers01 said:


> I'm actually listening to my body. Remember when I came on talking about "YAY my period was only three days!"? Well, what other product cause shorter, lighter periods? birth control pills. And what do they contain? estrogen. So I don't doubt that there are good effects from eating soy-based foods, but based on my experience there are couple of bad effects.
> 
> I, like Monarae, have experienced some weight-gain. I've cut down eating beyond the shake, and I'm still putting on weight. Just this morning, I was looking closely at what I was putting my shake that contained soy. It end up being the hair thickening shake, the multi-vitamin powder, and the soy milk. That may be too much soy.
> 
> But Bronze I'm not giving up! I'm just gonna drop all soy-based products from my shake and try to find powdered egg whites. It's just not fun getting fat, and I'm already a DD, and the boobies have gotten a little bigger, and that's a big no no.[/quote]   *I bet Mr. Peppers01 ain't disappointed....hee hee hee..*
> 
> *Girl, I feel ya, because I started to pick-up weight,early on,( I didn't the first time I took this shake) too, and I had to let milk and whey powder ( I really think whey was the culprit) go....now my body is beginning to shape-up.  My butt is getting rounder and firmer per Mr. Br*nze and my waistline is whittling even more, my thighs are slimming, I feel really good about all of that, my shape is looking more defined, more hourglass like before and I <3 <3 <3 that!*
> 
> *But, no, Egglette....I didn't think you were giving up, but I hoped you would weigh all options...and yes, I agree, that's a lot of soy in your mix.  That's the caution in changing the original recipe, you never know what effects it will have...*
> 
> *Great observation, by the way, btwn that and bc pills....*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

As always, Shimmie, Wisdom reigns supreme.  You  are always so eloquent.  


Shimmie said:


> Yes, it really does boil down to 'choice'.  I love this thread; and I wish blessings upon everyone.
> 
> For those concerned about Soy Milk. *It's a phyto-estrogen (natural plant based), not a chemically created one. It's those made by man which is of great concern.*
> 
> *Soy Milk can't hurt you....  We're only using a few ounces of it in our daily shakes.* It's been a part of my diet for so long that I can't remember not drinking it. I also mix Tofu (Solid Soy) in scramble eggs, salads.
> 
> Now..........* If one is drinking a gallon of Soy Milk per day*........
> 
> *Use less Soy Milk*; by the time you mix your smoothie/shake with fruit, ice, and then add the Soy milk, the egg alone gives you a good liquid base. Plus you can have a 'Sorbet'. Freeze your shake; add some strawberries or bannana slices, or blueberries and eat it with a spoon..... Yummy.
> 
> Even without Soy Milk, there are so many other options out there. Many, many options. Rice Milk is thin, but fruit will thicken it up; Hempseed Milk is another favorite of mine as well as Almond Milk. I spend a lot of time in Health Food Stores.
> 
> While these Milks are 'foreign' to our taste buds, they are very healthy for our bodies. I've become 'used' to their taste and knowing the benefits of them makes me love them all the more.
> 
> *I wish everyone success with this. It's an excellent thread and the shakes / smoothies are exceptional. They are a gold mine. *
> 
> *I pray that each of you will find your comfort zone and enjoy this hair journey*.


*Thank you Shimmie for your prayers.  And yes, I am thoroughly enjoying this hair journey.*


----------



## ohlalaitsamd

does anyone have before and after pics of their hair since taking this drink? or does anyone at least know how much their hair has grown so far..im really curious about this drink but would like to hear some results...thanks!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Most of us agreed to post pictures during our six-month "reveal" which is in April, I believe.  So you won't find a whole lot of pics.  I posted a picture on Christmas, but it was after I cut 3 inches of hair...my hair is fuller and thicker, to say the least.



ohlalaitsamd said:


> does anyone have before and after pics of their hair since taking this drink? or does anyone at least know how much their hair has grown so far..im really curious about this drink but would like to hear some results...thanks!


----------



## tinycoils

Shimmie said:


> Yes, it really does boil down to 'choice'.  I love this thread; and I wish blessings upon everyone.
> 
> For those concerned about Soy Milk. It's a phyto-estrogen (natural plant based), not a chemically created one. It's those made by man which is of great concern.
> 
> Soy Milk can't hurt you....  We're only using a few ounces of it in our daily shakes. It's been a part of my diet for so long that I can't remember not drinking it. I also mix Tofu (Solid Soy) in scramble eggs, salads.
> 
> Now.......... If one is drinking a gallon of Soy Milk per day........
> 
> Use less Soy Milk; by the time you mix your smoothie/shake with fruit, ice, and then add the Soy milk, the egg alone gives you a good liquid base. Plus you can have a 'Sorbet'. Freeze your shake; add some strawberries or bannana slices, or blueberries and eat it with a spoon..... Yummy.
> 
> Even without Soy Milk, there are so many other options out there. Many, many options. Rice Milk is thin, but fruit will thicken it up; Hempseed Milk is another favorite of mine as well as Almond Milk. I spend a lot of time in Health Food Stores.
> 
> While these Milks are 'foreign' to our taste buds, they are very healthy for our bodies. I've become 'used' to their taste and knowing the benefits of them makes me love them all the more.
> 
> I wish everyone success with this. It's an excellent thread and the shakes / smoothies are exceptional. They are a gold mine.
> 
> I pray that each of you will find your comfort zone and enjoy this hair journey.


 

I am sorry but you are mistaken. No matter if it is synthetic estrogen from bc pills or estrogenic compounds from your water bottle (yeah thats right, look it up), or from soy - IT IS STILL ESTROGEN!! Your body will react to it and your body will react to it as such no matter the source!! 

And you many be only using a couple ounces in your shake in the morning but unfortuantely soy is in everything!!! If you are allergic or sensitive to this substance it is really hard to find foods that don't have it in some form. That is why I don't buy hardly any prepackaged foods.  And even if you do avoid pre packaged food they but soy in cow and chicken feed so they eat it and guess what soylicious chicken and beef.  

Now don't get me wrong there are some good attribute to soy if prepared correctly.  But in the intance of raw soy the bad totally outweighs the good IMHO. 

Ya'll are right though it is all about making an informed decision though.

Oh and for you ladies looking for another type of alternative mik there is always coconut milk.  I make a smoothie with coconut milk, cocoa nibs, two raw egg yolks, once tablespoon of coconut oil and a little sorhgum (mineral rich sweetner), sometimes I add half of a bannana too.


----------



## peppers01

MonaRae said:


> Peppers01 please keep me posted. I would love to continue but I got to concentrate on losing this weight. Once I stopped the raw wheat germ the weight gained stopped but I am unable to lose it.


 
*I sure will Mona! Take care!*



Shimmie said:


> Yes, it really does boil down to 'choice'.  I love this thread; and I wish blessings upon everyone.
> 
> For those concerned about Soy Milk. It's a phyto-estrogen (natural plant based), not a chemically created one. It's those made by man which is of great concern.
> 
> Soy Milk can't hurt you....  We're only using a few ounces of it in our daily shakes. It's been a part of my diet for so long that I can't remember not drinking it. I also mix Tofu (Solid Soy) in scramble eggs, salads.
> 
> Now.......... If one is drinking a gallon of Soy Milk per day........
> 
> Use less Soy Milk; by the time you mix your smoothie/shake with fruit, ice, and then add the Soy milk, the egg alone gives you a good liquid base. Plus you can have a 'Sorbet'. Freeze your shake; add some strawberries or bannana slices, or blueberries and eat it with a spoon..... Yummy.
> 
> Even without Soy Milk, there are so many other options out there. Many, many options. Rice Milk is thin, but fruit will thicken it up; Hempseed Milk is another favorite of mine as well as Almond Milk. I spend a lot of time in Health Food Stores.
> 
> While these Milks are 'foreign' to our taste buds, they are very healthy for our bodies. I've become 'used' to their taste and knowing the benefits of them makes me love them all the more.
> 
> I wish everyone success with this. It's an excellent thread and the shakes / smoothies are exceptional. They are a gold mine.
> 
> I pray that each of you will find your comfort zone and enjoy this hair journey.


 


Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> peppers01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually listening to my body. Remember when I came on talking about "YAY my period was only three days!"? Well, what other product cause shorter, lighter periods? birth control pills. And what do they contain? estrogen. So I don't doubt that there are good effects from eating soy-based foods, but based on my experience there are couple of bad effects.
> 
> I, like Monarae, have experienced some weight-gain. I've cut down eating beyond the shake, and I'm still putting on weight. Just this morning, I was looking closely at what I was putting my shake that contained soy. It end up being the hair thickening shake, the multi-vitamin powder, and the soy milk. That may be too much soy.
> 
> But Bronze I'm not giving up! I'm just gonna drop all soy-based products from my shake and try to find powdered egg whites. It's just not fun getting fat, and I'm already a DD, and the boobies have gotten a little bigger, and that's a big no no.[/quote]  *I bet Mr. Peppers01 ain't disappointed....hee hee hee..*
> 
> *Girl, I feel ya, because I started to pick-up weight,early on,( I didn't the first time I took this shake) too, and I had to let milk and whey powder ( I really think whey was the culprit) go....now my body is beginning to shape-up. My butt is getting rounder and firmer per Mr. Br*nze and my waistline is whittling even more, my thighs are slimming, I feel really good about all of that, my shape is looking more defined, more hourglass like before and I <3 <3 <3 that!*
> 
> *But, no, Egglette....I didn't think you were giving up, but I hoped you would weigh all options...and yes, I agree, that's a lot of soy in your mix. That's the caution in changing the original recipe, you never know what effects it will have...*
> 
> *Great observation, by the way, btwn that and bc pills....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinycoils said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry but you are mistaken. No matter if it is synthetic estrogen from bc pills or estrogenic compounds from your water bottle (yeah thats right, look it up), or from soy - IT IS STILL ESTROGEN!! Your body will react to it and your body will react to it as such no matter the source!!
> 
> And you many be only using a couple ounces in your shake in the morning but unfortuantely soy is in everything!!! If you are allergic or sensitive to this substance it is really hard to find foods that don't have it in some form. That is why I don't buy hardly any prepackaged foods. And even if you do avoid pre packaged food they but soy in cow and chicken feed so they eat it and guess what soylicious chicken and beef.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong there are some good attribute to soy if prepared correctly. But in the intance of raw soy the bad totally outweighs the good IMHO.
> 
> Ya'll are right though it is all about making an informed decision though.
> 
> Oh and for you ladies looking for another type of alternative mik there is always coconut milk. I make a smoothie with coconut milk, cocoa nibs, two raw egg yolks, once tablespoon of coconut oil and a little sorhgum (mineral rich sweetner), sometimes I add half of a bannana too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Once I switch it up, I'll keep my eggs sisters informed on any changes. Thanks for all the different outlooks! And Br*nze, you better not EVER leave us that long ever ever again! Had a sister thinking you were.*
Click to expand...


----------



## ladyofvirtue

I believe my hair shake journey began in 11/08
which would make 5/09 my 6 month anniversary.

If someone will show me how to post pics from my phone, I'll be more than happy to "show ya what I got."

My hair growth has been unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChoKitty

I drank my second shake today, and I added in slimfast high protien chocolate shake mix. It was MUCH better to me, and it gave me the extra calories I need per meal. Yummy! I also took pictures of my wet hair yesterday, so I can update after drinking this regularly.


----------



## Shimmie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> As always, Shimmie, Wisdom reigns supreme. You are always so eloquent. *Thank you Shimmie for your prayers. And yes, I am thoroughly enjoying this hair journey.*


Bronze, I love this thread    And you too, angel.   It's a very good thing you've shared with us.  It's also placed me back on track with some areas of my diet that I 'let go of' because of my busy schedule.  

For the weight gain, may I suggest adding Vitamin C and Vitamin E  or increasing the daily dose of Vitamin C in those who have gained weight?     

These vitamins are antioxidents AND they are excellent with your blood circulation.   In other words, our blood will breathe better and this aids in energy and weight loss, naturally.   

Protein is 'heavy' _so to speak_.   It weighs you down, somewhat.  Think about it.  It's protein that feeds your muscles and makes muscle stronger and more dense.    But we have to balance the protein with 'air' or better to say, increase or enhance our circulation.     That's where the antioxidants come in.   The Vitamin C and E increase and help our circulation.   

When taking extra protein, it's good to finally work on those 'glute' exercises and to work those arms, you'll be amazed and it's not allowing the protein to go to waste.   You're using it to another advantage in addition to your hair growth.

I hope this makes sense.   One thing we have to know about protein, is that when we increase it in our diets, it's going to add weight/bulk to something in our bodies.   That will be either muscle or other weight.  This is why strength trainers / muscle builders thrive on protein. 

If there are any experts on this reading, please help me to explain this a little better.   

I know from experience that when I add extra protein to my diet, I have to build up my antioxidant level as well.   I need at least 1500 mgs of Vitamin C in in my diet (Ester C is excellent, it absorbs more) and 400 to 800 mg of Natural Vitamin E.  

Hope this helps.   

My love to each of you.


----------



## Kimbosheart

Shimmie said:


> When taking extra protein, it's good to finally work on those 'glute' exercises and to work those arms, you'll be amazed and it's not allowing the protein to go to waste.   You're using it to another advantage in addition to your hair growth.
> 
> I hope this makes sense.   One thing we have to know about protein, is that when we increase it in our diets, it's going to add weight/bulk to something in our bodies.   That will be either muscle or other weight.  This is why strength trainers / muscle builders thrive on protein.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> My love to each of you.



Thanks for the tip on the antioxidants. I don't know any professional weight lifters but my younger brother saw what I was drinking when i first started and he told me to do the crunches and squats or else I would "get fat". I don't think the squats are working as well as I would like but I think that and moving around has helped me keep my weight in check. 

Also I love how I have promised myself I would get in shape and eat healthy year after year but when Bronze appealed to my vanity I was finally able to do it. Now I have no problem with the shake, I find its tasty and I crave it in the morning all because it may or may not be doing something for my hair and its making my dark ashy elbows fade and look normal. Not to mention that I have stuck with a workout plan for almost a month and I eat vegetables now.


----------



## Essensual

Afternoon, Egglettes!

I just wanted to check in and let you know I'm still going strong. I realized how many calories had creeped into my shake with all my additives and I decided to cut back to one egg and 1 Tbl of wheat germ. Other than that, I am still loving this shake somethin' fierce.

Peace and blessings,
E-


----------



## Kimbosheart

Quick question, why are we switching up from milk to soy/rice/almond in the first place? was it allergies or fat or what? I use that 1% milk (purple label) and I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Shimmie

Kimbosheart said:


> Quick question, why are we switching up from milk to soy/rice/almond in the first place? was it allergies or fat or what? I use that 1% milk (purple label) and I haven't had any problems.


Milk allergies is one of the main reasons.   I'm one who can't drink regular cow's milk.   The lactic acid in cow's milk will rip through my stomach something fierce....  

Okay... TMI   

But seriously, the Soy, Almond, Rice and Hemp Seed Milks are an excellent alternative for those who have milk allergies and they have many healthier properties for our bodies.  

You can still drink cow's milk if it doesn't bother you or if you prefer it. 

Hope this helps.  

Blessings to you.


----------



## Shimmie

Kimbosheart said:


> Thanks for the tip on the antioxidants. I don't know any professional weight lifters but my younger brother saw what I was drinking when i first started and he told me to do the crunches and squats or else I would "get fat". I don't think the squats are working as well as I would like but I think that and moving around has helped me keep my weight in check.
> 
> Also I love how I have promised myself I would get in shape and eat healthy year after year but when Bronze appealed to my vanity I was finally able to do it. Now I have no problem with the shake, I find its tasty and I crave it in the morning all because it may or may not be doing something for my hair and its making my dark ashy elbows fade and look normal. Not to mention that I have stuck with a workout plan for almost a month and I eat vegetables now.


I'm going to come back later and share some exercise routines via  PM.  Actually,  I'll post them in my blog for others.    I'm logging off soon to go home.   As soon as I get settled in at home I'll share some exercises that will help you.  

See you soon.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*I initially switched to soy bcs Milk upset my stomach and gave me "digestive ills" now, my stomach is not quite so sensitive to milk, so I can tolerate it a little better.  *

*I also thought that both milk and whey protein caused me to gain weight.  I now think it's the whey protein, not the milk.  This is why i chose to switch back to soy after trying whole milk for a while.  *

*Whenever I run out of soy, I use regular milk, so I'm really not strict on my milk choice.*

*The original recipe called for whole milk bcs the fat is good for the hair follicle to thrive and grow.  Dale Alexander, the author of the recipe, argued against skim milk of any kind....*



Kimbosheart said:


> Quick question, why are we switching up from milk to soy/rice/almond in the first place? was it allergies or fat or what? I use that 1% milk (purple label) and I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Kimbosheart

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *
> 
> The original recipe called for whole milk bcs the fat is good for the hair follicle to thrive and grow.  Dale Alexander, the author of the recipe, argued against skim milk of any kind....*


*

Ooh good to know, I don't mind switching to whole milk I guess, I'm already working out. I wonder if skim milk v. whole milk was different back then? Or if the good fat vs. bad fat argument applies here. Just thinking out loud. Thanks for the info.*


----------



## Kimbosheart

Okay, I just checked on my fitday and the difference between 1% and whole milk is really in the fat grams. The protein, and other minerals and vitamins are the same if not more in the 1%. It looks like the 1% has less saturated fat and cholesterol, overall fewer calories. Which means that maybe she objected to something in the process that creates skim milk or there is something highly technical and completely-over-my-head happening on a molecular level. Who knows I have a half gallon of skim milk in the fridge so Im not changing anytime soon anyway.


----------



## cmperez

Ladies who are *gaining weight... *I don't know if this has already been addressed but I just read bits and pieces of this thread b/c of the length but..  I started gaining weight when I started this too.  Only I thought it was coconut oil b/c I started taking that for weight loss around the same time I started this cocktail.  I researched some things and found that a lot of people who are trying to gain weight are told to add wheat germ to their diets.  Not necessarily the wheat germ oil but the actual wheat germ.  Just something to consider...  I stopped putting wheat germ in my shake and haven't gained any more weight.


----------



## sunbubbles

Its official! Im going to start this tonight! Im a little nervous but we shall see. Call me "CADET EGGLET!" lol  So that means Ill have a JULY check in date!!
Id like to start off with the original recipe. but with almond or rice milk.
What yall think? Also how many of these shakes is everybody drinking /day? It should be okay for me to drink it once EVERY day right?
and no drinking or eating for at least 2 hrs after right? 
Sorry for all the questions, I shouldn't have any since I read almost the ENTIRE thread! lol
Just clarifying.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Wow, CMPerez, that's so helpful for me to know.  I never, ever considered wheat germ causing weight gain....I will have to look into this.  I use it faithfully.  I luv the texture.  Thanks for sharing.  I'll do some additional research.



cmperez said:


> Ladies who are *gaining weight... *I don't know if this has already been addressed but I just read bits and pieces of this thread b/c of the length but.. I started gaining weight when I started this too. Only I thought it was coconut oil b/c I started taking that for weight loss around the same time I started this cocktail. I researched some things and found that a lot of people who are trying to gain weight are told to add wheat germ to their diets. Not necessarily the wheat germ oil but the actual wheat germ. Just something to consider... I stopped putting wheat germ in my shake and haven't gained any more weight.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

First of all, luv your hair Cadet Egglette Sunbubbles!

You are good to go, drink your cocktail once daily, and do not eat or drink for 2 hrs, I think you need to start with one cocktail and see how your body responds.

You read the whole entire thread!  Girl, you've got diligence and stamina!  Good for you!  Happy to have you in our "Nest."

Let us know how it goes tomorrow, okay?

~MonaRae~  wILL you send a link to the Egglette signature that you had?...I love it and I want to make it available to all Egglettes....first I need to know how to add it..lol! 

..





sunbubbles said:


> Its official! Im going to start this tonight! Im a little nervous but we shall see. Call me "CADET EGGLET!" lol So that means Ill have a JULY check in date!!
> Id like to start off with the original recipe. but with almond or rice milk.
> What yall think? Also how many of these shakes is everybody drinking /day? It should be okay for me to drink it once EVERY day right?
> and no drinking or eating for at least 2 hrs after right?
> Sorry for all the questions, I shouldn't have any since I read almost the ENTIRE thread! lol
> Just clarifying.


----------



## sunbubbles

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Let us know how it goes tomorrow, okay?
> 
> 
> 
> ..




Absolutely! Thanks for the help!


----------



## cmperez

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Wow, CMPerez, that's so helpful for me to know.  I never, ever considered wheat germ causing weight gain....I will have to look into this.  I use it faithfully.  I luv the texture.  Thanks for sharing.  I'll do some additional research.



You're welcome!  Let us know what you find!


----------



## MonaRae

Thanks for the info Shimmie!  I ran out of Vit. C a few weeks ago and have yet to replace it.  I will get it ASAP!


----------



## divinefavor

Shimmie said:


> Bronze, I love this thread    And you too, angel.   It's a very good thing you've shared with us.  It's also placed me back on track with some areas of my diet that I 'let go of' because of my busy schedule.
> 
> For the weight gain, may I suggest adding Vitamin C and Vitamin E  or increasing the daily dose of Vitamin C in those who have gained weight?
> 
> These vitamins are antioxidents AND they are excellent with your blood circulation.   In other words, our blood will breathe better and this aids in energy and weight loss, naturally.
> 
> Protein is 'heavy' _so to speak_.   It weighs you down, somewhat.  Think about it.  It's protein that feeds your muscles and makes muscle stronger and more dense.    But we have to balance the protein with 'air' or better to say, increase or enhance our circulation.     That's where the antioxidants come in.   The Vitamin C and E increase and help our circulation.
> 
> When taking extra protein, it's good to finally work on those 'glute' exercises and to work those arms, you'll be amazed and it's not allowing the protein to go to waste.   You're using it to another advantage in addition to your hair growth.
> 
> I hope this makes sense.   One thing we have to know about protein, is that when we increase it in our diets, it's going to add weight/bulk to something in our bodies.   That will be either muscle or other weight.  This is why strength trainers / muscle builders thrive on protein.
> 
> If there are any experts on this reading, please help me to explain this a little better.
> 
> I know from experience that when I add extra protein to my diet, I have to build up my antioxidant level as well.   I need at least 1500 mgs of Vitamin C in in my diet (Ester C is excellent, it absorbs more) and 400 to 800 mg of Natural Vitamin E.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> My love to each of you.



Hi Shimmie,

So, if I'm trying to lose weight, should I not be drinking this shake?  I'm still not clear on what could be causing the weight gain from this shake.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

divinefavor said:


> Hi Shimmie,
> 
> So, if I'm trying to lose weight, should I not be drinking this shake? I'm still not clear on what could be causing the weight gain from this shake.




I'm losing weight/ inches and I'm not altering my eating plan very much, either.  I think it depends on the amount of wheat germ consumed per day, (am I right, CMPerez?)...the recipe called for 2 tblspns I don't think that's enough to bulk-up, but I'll look into it...I haven't gained any since i stopped adding whey protein to my shake (when I deviated from the original recipe).  This cocktail actually seems to crave my taste for sweets and junk food.  I'm making better food choices as a result.  I'm not even TRYING to do this.  It's effortless.  Sweets taste tooo sweet.  Greasy tastes toooo greasy, etc.

Whenever you add protein to your diet, your muscles become heavier than your fat, which accounts for weight gain.  If you drink a Slimfast shake and then eat everything in sight (like i've done in the past, drinking it like soda) you will gain weight, not lose it.  This drink is a meal _replacement_.  And you should probably see your tastebuds making better food choices for you, without you even thinking about it...that's why so many have stated that this is helping them to eat healthier and begin exercise programs.  

I'm hoping/striving/praying to lose weight, and I don't see this hindering my progress in anyway.  Now, keep in mind, when you start adding different ingredients to this cocktail, don't be surprised if you get different results.  I did.  I got caught-up and decided to add whey protein (I never did this before) and I GAINED weight, my clothes were getting too tight.  Now I'm actually releasing those pounds and today I found my clothes fit looser.  Yippee!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Here's what I found on wheat germ...

When you cut back on saturated fat, you almost certainly cut back on the amount of meat you eat. When this happens, you may also be cutting back on important nutrients, too. Filling the void, though, is fat-fighting wheat germ. It provides a bevy of minerals, including all-important iron and zinc.

Wheat germ, a health-food basic, is the embryo of the wheat kernel. It is one portion of the wheat kernel that is removed when it is processed into refined flour. Wheat germ certainly deserves its reputation for being a powerhouse of nutrients, as its profile strikingly illustrates.


Health Benefits

Nutritional Values
Serving Size: 1 oz, toasted Calories: 108 
Fat: 3 g 
Saturated Fat: 1 g 
Cholesterol: 0 mg 
Carbohydrate: 14 g 
Protein: 8 g 
Dietary Fiber: 4 g 
Sodium: 1 mg 
Folic Acid: 100 mcg 
Pantothenic Acid: <1 mg Riboflavin: <1 mg 
Thiamin: 1 mg 
Vitamin B6: <1 mg 
Vitamin E: 4 mg 
Calcium: 13 mg 
Copper: <1 mg 
Iron: 3 mg 
Magnesium: 91 mg 
Manganese: 6 mg 
Phosphorus: 325 mg 
Potassium: 269 mg 
Zinc: 5  

Face it, wheat germ is a nutrition standout. It's one of the best sources of folic acid. That's good news, since it's recommended that all women of childbearing age get sufficient amounts of this nutrient to prevent neural-tube birth defects. Folic acid reduces a compound in your body called homocysteine. Lower levels of homocysteine have been linked to reducing the risk of heart disease, osteoporosis bone fractures, and dementia.


Wheat germ also contains a phytonutrient called L-ergothioneine, which is a powerful antioxidant that is not destroyed by cooking. The fiber boost you get from wheat germ is phenomenal.


Selection and Storage

Because of its unsaturated fat content, wheat germ goes rancid easily, especially if it's raw. Fresh wheat germ should smell something like toasted nuts, not musty. Unopened, a sealed jar of wheat germ will keep about one year on the shelf. Always store opened wheat germ in the refrigerator in a tightly sealed container, where it'll keep up to nine months.


Preparation and Serving Tips

Wheat germ makes a nutritious and often undetectable addition to a myriad of dishes, including breads, pancakes, waffles, cookies, cereals, and milk shakes. It's a lower-fat alternative to granola that can be added to yogurt and cereals. When adding wheat germ to baked goods or quick breads, you can replace one half to one cup of the flour with it. Because wheat germ tends to absorb moisture, you may want to add one to two tablespoons of water for every one-quarter cup of wheat germ you add to a recipe.

As you work on your weight-loss plan to cut back on fatty meat dishes, remember that wheat germ can provide you with those vitamins and minerals you may be missing, as well as give you fiber to satisfy your appetite.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I also found this....it seems you have to eat an awful lot of wheat germ to gain weight, like all day, the way cows graze on food, i think if i eat carrots all day I'd probably gain weight, too, LOL!  check it out...

You have so many people wanting to loose weight and numerous advertisements on the subject. But what about people who want to Gain Weight? I'm going to provide three choices that should work in any situation.


InstructionsDifficulty: Challenging 
Things You’ll Need:
Wheat Germ 
A supply of beef 
A need to come off medication that curbs the appetite. 
Step1Go to regular grocery store and purchase several jars of wheat germ.
- Once you make your purchase, open a jar and began to munch wheat germ. This treat is made of honey covered wheat.
- Whatever the time of day, when you crave a snack, pull out the wheat germ and have at it.
- If you desire something to wash the wheat germ down, a glass of water will do just fine. If you so desire, drink milk.
- Regardless to what meal you are having, try a spoon full of wheat germ to add to the taste.
- Wheat germ is great to start the day as a bowl cereal with milk.
- If you are in a health club or an athlete, keep up with your before, during and after weight. Share with associates what you are doing. Group participation adds encouragement.
- Beef works great for evening meals. Strive to have it nightly. After a few nights of munching wheat germs after your meal or with your meal, you'll find your body reminding you to add the wheat germ.- Try to eat all your beef nightly if you eat nothing else of your meal. The wheat germ will provide you with the balance you'll normally get from your vegetable and starches.
 .
...


----------



## divinefavor

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I'm losing weight/ inches and I'm not altering my eating plan very much, either.  I think it depends on the amount of wheat germ consumed per day, (am I right, CMPerez?)...the recipe called for 2 tblspns I don't think that's enough to bulk-up, but I'll look into it...I haven't gained any since i stopped adding whey protein to my shake (when I deviated from the original recipe).  This cocktail actually seems to crave my taste for sweets and junk food.  I'm making better food choices as a result.  I'm not even TRYING to do this.  It's effortless.  Sweets taste tooo sweet.  Greasy tastes toooo greasy, etc.
> 
> Whenever you add protein to your diet, your muscles become heavier than your fat, which accounts for weight gain.  If you drink a Slimfast shake and then eat everything in sight (like i've done in the past, drinking it like soda) you will gain weight, not lose it.  This drink is a meal _replacement_.  And you should probably see your tastebuds making better food choices for you, without you even thinking about it...that's why so many have stated that this is helping them to eat healthier and begin exercise programs.
> 
> I'm hoping/striving/praying to lose weight, and I don't see this hindering my progress in anyway.  Now, keep in mind, when you start adding different ingredients to this cocktail, don't be surprised if you get different results.  I did.  I got caught-up and decided to add whey protein (I never did this before) and I GAINED weight, my clothes were getting too tight.  Now I'm actually releasing those pounds and today I found my clothes fit looser.  Yippee!



Thanks Bronze!

I haven't been adding anything but a banana and I use the EFA oil.  But, I will be switching to the wheat germ  toil.  I'm not sure what would cause weight gain as the calories for 2 tbs of raw wheat germ isn't that much.  I know protein adds bulk, but the eggs I use is only about 6 grams of protein.  I haven't checked to see how many grams of protein.  Actually I think I'm not getting enough protein.  I used to drink the low carb slim fast shakes and never gained weight and I think that alone was about 24 grams of protein.  I'm going to keep monitoring to see what happens.  I have found that the shake has curbed my sweet tooth some, so I'm grateful for that.  I also don't get hungry during the day either.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

divinefavor said:


> Thanks Bronze!
> 
> I haven't been adding anything but a banana I luv banana, too and I use the EFA oil. But, I will be switching to the wheat germ toil. I'm not sure what would cause weight gain as the calories for 2 tbs of raw wheat germ isn't that much. I know protein adds bulk, but the eggs I use is only about 6 grams of protein. I haven't checked to see how many grams of protein. Actually I think I'm not getting enough protein. I used to drink the low carb slim fast shakes and never gained weight and I think that alone was about 24 grams of protein. I'm going to keep monitoring to see what happens. I have found that the shake has curbed my sweet tooth some, so I'm grateful for that. I also don't get hungry during the day either.


 
It sounds like you're on the path to NOT gain weight, so I think you're good to go.  I did pull up info on wheat germ and it's like you have to eat it all day long and *then* it'll bulk you up, so I think it's just based on individual's physiological make-up.  It is puzzling, but I think taking a look at other foods consumed during the day may help.  I know I kicked out that whey protein and I'm good to go, now.  Whew!  That was not nice. 

So I'll definitely keep taking my wheat germ...yaaay!  Waistlength here I come!!!


----------



## peppers01

I need to know where to get egg white powder from. Since our little soy discussions earlier, I have been researching all the ingredients I have been adding to my shake and it says that raw eggs block biotin in the body. Damn my shake is going to be an ever-changing recipe.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You have to consume like, 30 raw eggs to bind biotin in the body.  We discussed this earlier in the thread.  You won't have to change this part of your cocktail, at least...dig a little further, you'll find research to support this.  



peppers01 said:


> I need to know where to get egg white powder from. Since our little soy discussions earlier, I have been researching all the ingredients I have been adding to my shake and it says that raw eggs block biotin in the body. Damn my shake is going to be an ever-changing recipe.


----------



## Essensual

peppers01 said:


> I need to know where to get egg white powder from. Since our little soy discussions earlier, I have been researching all the ingredients I have been adding to my shake and it says that raw eggs block biotin in the body. Damn my shake is going to be an ever-changing recipe.


 

Check back a few pages on this thread. PuffyBrown posted a link for the place where she buys her powered eggs online.


----------



## Shimmie

peppers01 said:


> I need to know where to get egg white powder from. Since our little soy discussions earlier, I have been researching all the ingredients I have been adding to my shake and it says that raw eggs block biotin in the body. Damn my shake is going to be an ever-changing recipe.


_Jay Robb_ has a really good product for powdered egg whites.  It's a little pricey, but it's a really good product.  

Scroll down this page and you see the product for powdered egg whites.  He even has flavors.   

http://www.jayrobb.com/products.asp

*Added Bonuses:*  (Yes.... I'm love this website  )  

He has free ground shipping for orders over $25, which is easy to acquire in your shopping basket. 

His site has great WEIGHT LOSS  with protein information.    This may help some of the ladies who have experienced weight gain. 

His has some pretty good articles:  

These are from his article page.  Hope the links and the information works for you.    I have always been blessed by this man's information and products. 

Main Page:   http://www.jayrobb.com/articlesByJay.asp

Articles Listed:

Jay Robb Protein And How It’s Created 
Why Protein is Essential In Your Diet And Which Protein Is Right for You
The Power Of Protein What To Add to Your Shake To Make It Great!
Study: Animal Protein Helps Build Strong Bones
*Carbohydrate / Diet Related*

High Carb Low Carb Who’s Right?
Good Carbs / Bad Carbs, How To Know The Difference
How To Beat The Bloat!
Beating The Battle Of The Bulge!
This Common Sugar Substitute Could Be Killing You!
*Holiday Eating / Special Occasions*

How To Overeat At Special Occasions and Holiday Dinners And Not Get Fat
Making Healthy Holiday Snack Selections
Holiday Check List and 3 Healthy Holiday Treats
3 Tips To Beat Holiday Stress and Avoid The Flu
*Benefits of Essential Fatty Acids*

Flaxseed Oil, Healthy benefits from this essential fatty acid
Once more Jay Robb Bonus:  A free downloadable E booklet for weight secrets and protein.  I like the information inside.  

http://www.jayrobb.com/eNewsletter.asp

________________
http://www.jayrobb.com/products.asp 
Also, Whole Foods sells a powdered egg white (I don't remember the name brand), but I see it often on the shelf when I'm shopping there.

The Vitamin Shoppe also has a variety of powdered egg proteins. 

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/search/en/query.jsp?q=Powdered+Egg+Whites&intsource2=main

Enjoy


----------



## MonaRae

You are on it!  And now so I'm I!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

divinefavor said:


> Hi Shimmie,
> 
> So, if I'm trying to lose weight, should I not be drinking this shake? I'm still not clear on what could be causing the weight gain from this shake.


 
I have two theories here: 

Protein feeds muscle, naturally.  It could be muscle weight, not fat weight.   How are your clothes fitting you and do you look as if you have gained weight?   

Also, one of our posters above just confirmed that she researched that wheat germ is used for those who wish to gain weight.  This confirms a 'thought' or 'guess' that I had.   

I truly think it's the wheat germ its self.   OR it's your muscles.  When I 'up' my protein this happens to me a lot, but I'm still getting smaller, the scale says I'm heavier, but my clothing is looser on me. 

I do know that taking the extra Vitamin C and E helps a lot.  Also, when taking these protein shakes, we have to use up the energy with resistance exercises.  Not a lot and not with heavy weights, but some type of resistance to burn off the weight.   

Walking on the treadmill at an 'incline' is good.   The leg press; stepper.   At home, exercises like Pilates, Callenectics, Lotte Berk, Ballet Warm ups, etc.  Whatever gives your body 'resistance'.   And just relax with the exercises, don't force them or do them too long or you'll give up.   

You'll be okay.  We'll fix the weight gain.   God is on our side.


----------



## Shimmie

MonaRae said:


> Thanks for the info Shimmie! I ran out of Vit. C a few weeks ago and have yet to replace it. I will get it ASAP!


Hey Sweet Lady....   Vitamin C and Natural Vitamin E are great.


----------



## divinefavor

Shimmie said:


> I have two theories here:
> 
> Protein feeds muscle, naturally.  It could be muscle weight, not fat weight.   How are your clothes fitting you and do you look as if you have gained weight?
> 
> Also, one of our posters above just confirmed that she researched that wheat germ is used for those who wish to gain weight.  This confirms a 'thought' or 'guess' that I had.
> 
> I truly think it's the wheat germ its self.   OR it's your muscles.  When I 'up' my protein this happens to me a lot, but I'm still getting smaller, the scale says I'm heavier, but my clothing is looser on me.
> 
> I do know that taking the extra Vitamin C and E helps a lot.  Also, when taking these protein shakes, we have to use up the energy with resistance exercises.  Not a lot and not with heavy weights, but some type of resistance to burn off the weight.
> 
> Walking on the treadmill at an 'incline' is good.   The leg press; stepper.   At home, exercises like Pilates, Callenectics, Lotte Berk, Ballet Warm ups, etc.  Whatever gives your body 'resistance'.   And just relax with the exercises, don't force them or do them too long or you'll give up.
> 
> You'll be okay.  We'll fix the weight gain.   God is on our side.



Thanks Shimmie!

I'm not gaining weight, but weight wasn't moving until this morning.  I got on the scale this morning and I'm 1lb lighter.  It may have something to do with me drinking ACV and water mixed once or twice during the day before a meal.  

Actually my clothes have been fitting a little differently and my body looks different.  I'll keep going with the shake and add wheat germ oil (since that's a good source of Vitamin E from what I've read here).


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Morning, Egglettes~ Almost missed my cocktail, but I got it in~  Have a great one!

Also, thanks Shimmie for all those great tips and links.  I will be sure to research. 

RE: Wheat Germ;

To gain weight from wheat germ, one must consume wheat germ all day long, eat a bowl full as cereal, add it to everything they eat and use as a snack, per the resources I found yesterday.  Adding 2 tblspns to your cocktail will keep you well within limits of NOT gaining weight.   Blessings!


----------



## sunbubbles

Good Morning All!! 

Well I took the plunge this morning and had the cocktail..............It was great! I kept thinking I was gonna upchuck but nope! I kept trying to smack my lips to see If I could taste the egg. I even licked the spoon! Tasted like slightly sweet malty oatmeal almost. Had a slight nutty flavor. I guess because of the almond milk. Here's what I used....

1/2 cup Almond Milk Vanilla ( I didnt think Id be able to gulp a whole cup at once)
2 TBS Ground Flaxseed
2 TBS Raw Wheat Germ
1  Raw Egg  (cage free-grain fed)
1 TBS Molasses

I Couldn't find the wheat germ oil so Ill just have to start adding it when I get some. Id like to try it with some coconut milk and pineapple too. Kinda like a healthy Pina Colada................. mmmmmmmm ggggrrrgggghhggaaa ( HOMER SIMPSON VOICE)

The molasses gave it a malty flavor.yyyyyyuuuuummmmm! 
I didnt taste the egg AT ALL!  Heres the *WATCH OUT* side..........

GRAND TOTAL= *410 CALORIES!!*
Ladies this drink is DEFINATELY a meal substitute. I can see myself gaining weight BIG TIME if I had this in the morning and continued to eat the way I regularly do. ESPECIALLY if I call myself having 2/day yikes!!erplexed. That would be 820 calories just in 2 shakes! and thats only with 1 egg each and still without the WHEAT GERM OIL!!  1 TBS of Wheat germ oil is about 120 calories
so 1 shake with the oil is 530 CALORIES!!!!!! If you have a shake with 2 eggs thats 600!!!
and none of this is including fruit( I cant wait to get some good mangos, thats gonna be yummy) Imagine drinking 2 shakes/day at 600 calories each. Thats 1200, then if you continue to eat the same way, which for me is about 2000 calories/ day ( yea im greedy SO WHAT!!!) Thats 3200 calories/day  ID BE HUGE!!! ............

OK RANT OVER. lol

So maybe my drinking this will help me watch what Im eating more, cause I am NOT in a position to be gaining weight right now. Im trying to lose it!!!

I also felt VERY full! So in conjunction with this mix Im gonna be eating better and exercising. Lets see where that goes.
6 month check in date: JULY 09 BABAY!!

SIDE NOTE: Anybody gonna contribute to the "Sunbubbles needs some M-T-G,coconut oil, other random Deep Conditioners  and organic eggs for a year fund!!???"


----------



## tallnomad

Hey Ladies.  I'm just checking in.  I was away for a few days over the weekend, so I missed my cocktail.  Had one yesterday and about to get on it right now.  Hope everything is well for everyone.  I need to catch up on my reading in this thread.

Blessings today!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

sunbubbles said:


> Good Morning All!!
> 
> Well I took the plunge this morning and had the cocktail..............It was great! I kept thinking I was gonna upchuck but nope! I kept trying to smack my lips to see If I could taste the egg. I even licked the spoon! Tasted like slightly sweet malty oatmeal almost. Had a slight nutty flavor. I guess because of the almond milk. Here's what I used....
> 
> 1/2 cup Almond Milk Vanilla ( I didnt think Id be able to gulp a whole cup at once)
> 2 TBS Ground Flaxseed
> 2 TBS Raw Wheat Germ
> 1 Raw Egg (cage free-grain fed)
> 1 TBS Molasses
> 
> I Couldn't find the wheat germ oil so Ill just have to start adding it when I get some. Id like to try it with some coconut milk and pineapple too. Kinda *like a healthy Pina Colada................. mmmmmmmm ggggrrrgggghhggaaa ( HOMER SIMPSON VOICE)*
> 
> The molasses gave it a malty flavor.yyyyyyuuuuummmmm!
> I didnt taste the egg AT ALL! Heres the *WATCH OUT* side..........
> 
> GRAND TOTAL= *410 CALORIES!!*
> Ladies this drink is DEFINATELY a meal substitute. I can see myself gaining weight BIG TIME if I had this in the morning and continued to eat the way I regularly do. ESPECIALLY if I call myself having 2/day yikes!!erplexed. That would be 820 calories just in 2 shakes! and thats only with 1 egg each and still without the WHEAT GERM OIL!! 1 TBS of Wheat germ oil is about 120 calories
> so 1 shake with the oil is 530 CALORIES!!!!!! If you have a shake with 2 eggs thats 600!!!
> and none of this is including fruit( I cant wait to get some good mangos, thats gonna be yummy) Imagine drinking 2 shakes/day at 600 calories each. Thats 1200, then if you continue to eat the same way, which for me is about 2000 calories/ day ( yea im greedy SO WHAT!!!) Thats 3200 calories/day ID BE HUGE!!! ............
> 
> OK RANT OVER. lol
> 
> So maybe my drinking this will help me watch what Im eating more, cause I am NOT in a position to be gaining weight right now. Im trying to lose it!!!
> 
> I also felt VERY full! So in conjunction with this mix Im gonna be eating better and exercising. Lets see where that goes.
> 6 month check in date: JULY 09 BABAY!!
> 
> *SIDE NOTE: Anybody gonna contribute to the "Sunbubbles needs some M-T-G,coconut oil, other random Deep Conditioners and organic eggs for a year fund!!???"*




*>>>>Girl, we both need one~*

*"Give to the United Sunbubbles and Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll Fund, because not growing waistlength hair is a terrible thing to waste."*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

tallnomad said:


> Hey Ladies. I'm just checking in. I was away for a few days over the weekend, so I missed my cocktail. Had one yesterday and about to get on it right now. Hope everything is well for everyone. I need to catch up on my reading in this thread.
> 
> Blessings today!


 Missed you, Tallnomad, we've covered alot in the last few days...wheat germ, weight gain, soymilk, etc....have things gone well with you?  Glad you're back on your cocktail.


----------



## tallnomad

Thank you Bronze!  Again, I just want to thank you SO much for sharing and for always giving good advice!  And, I think I've caught up on my reading!  

I think I'm going to finish up the rest of my almond milk and then switch over to hemp milk.  Hemp milk is super delicious--a bit pricey, but very creamy and protein rich.  I really try to avoid soy for many of the reasons that were posted--high estrogen, etc.  I noticed that a soy byproduct is an ingredient in the almond milk that I drink . . . so my goal is to do more hemp.





Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Missed you, Tallnomad, we've covered alot in the last few days...wheat germ, weight gain, soymilk, etc....have things gone well with you?  Glad you're back on your cocktail.


----------



## acooks143

peppers01 said:


> I'm actually listening to my body. Remember when I came on talking about "YAY my period was only three days!"? Well, what other product cause shorter, lighter periods? birth control pills. And what do they contain? estrogen. So I don't doubt that there are good effects from eating soy-based foods, but based on my experience there are couple of bad effects.
> 
> I, like Monarae, have experienced some weight-gain. I've cut down eating beyond the shake, and I'm still putting on weight. Just this morning, I was looking closely at what I was putting my shake that contained soy. It end up being the hair thickening shake, the multi-vitamin powder, and the soy milk. That may be too much soy.
> 
> But Bronze I'm not giving up! I'm just gonna drop all soy-based products from my shake and try to find powdered egg whites. It's just not fun getting fat, and *I'm already a DD, and the boobies have gotten a little bigger, and that's a big no no*.



My GF asked me if my boobs are getting bigger and I  almost fell out...NO WAY I cannot take bigger boobs I am already a DD too and I cant imagine after I have kids the size will go up!


----------



## acooks143

Also I am still scared that some reports show raw egg white removes biotin so I did a search and if I knew how to post the article I would but it said that when eating a raw egg you need to consume at least 5000mg of biotin to level out and keep the needed amount of biotin in your body. So I am just removing the egg white and putting the egg yolk in my shake to be on the safe side!


----------



## patient1

Had one this morning with Chocolate soymilk and peanut butter. The weight loss can come and go with me. I know where it'll land...where they like it. LOL!! However, if it is a concern I would definitely use the lightest base (a low-fat milk) and make it breakfast. Period. Follow it a few hours later with fresh fruit and green tea if you need a snack. Have a salad for lunch, etc.

I hope this helps.
p1


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Egglettes, Hope y'all are having a great day~  

Miss ya, Puffy, hurry up and finish them classes, LOL!

I luv the idea of chocolate and peanut butter, yum!  Patient1, you are very creative.  Wow, that sounds good.

Acooks143, your girls may not get much bigger, I know of some whose boobs went down after they had babes, so don't be afraid.  I'm sure you can rock DDDs.  lol!  I say that because then you'd be knockin' at my door.  LOL!


----------



## lexi84

bUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MonaRae

I don't think my girls got bigger but I do believe they are perkie!  I keep catching women (straight women) sneaking a peak!


----------



## tallnomad

MonaRae said:


> I don't think my girls got bigger but I do believe they are perkie!  I keep catching women (straight women) sneaking a peak!



I thought this was just me.  My bosoms  seem much more perky too, but I thought this was just my new bras.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Good morning Egglettes, missed my cocktail...boo hoo.  No prob, I'll catch-up tonight.  I'll take a tylenol pm to help me sleep. LOL!

GSista, where are you?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Everyone's okay? *


----------



## tallnomad

I'm here!   Just finished my smoothie.


----------



## sunbubbles

Yup! I drank my smoothie up with a big slurp this morning! I also was rushin and didnt really mix it up that good. So when I drank it, the egg wasnt broke. But its all good! I still didnt taste a thing!

ETA: Ok so heres my reggie, my EGGLET Cocktail in the morning, biotin supp late afternoon, and my acai berry powder in the late afternoon/evening. ( I had already been doing my acai berry )
ACAI BERRY IS THA BOMB YALL!!!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Good looking out Bronze.
This class is truely getting on my nerves. 
There is one week left and I am so glad.
Hold on to your seats though, my next class is
finance related as well. This is the 3rd dang one.
Fortunately I only have 5 classess left and I am
so glad!

I have been maintaining my shake but slacking on the vitamins. The are sitting right here beside me and I have yet to open a bottle. Now I got to rebuild it
in my system again.

I saw some of the post from earlier, I am just glad that everyone is still on board. It has been a positive environment so far. I hope it stays that way.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey Egglettes, Hope y'all are having a great day~
> 
> Miss ya, Puffy, hurry up and finish them classes, LOL!
> 
> I luv the idea of chocolate and peanut butter, yum! Patient1, you are very creative. Wow, that sounds good.
> 
> Acooks143, your girls may not get much bigger, I know of some whose boobs went down after they had babes, so don't be afraid. I'm sure you can rock DDDs. lol! I say that because then you'd be knockin' at my door. LOL!


----------



## guyanesesista

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Good morning Egglettes, missed my cocktail...boo hoo. No prob, I'll catch-up tonight. I'll take a tylenol pm to help me sleep. LOL!
> 
> *GSista, where are you?*


 
Hi Bronze I'm right here. I had a bad day. I had to train early this morning about 10. I drank my shake on the train and when I got to practice I was feeling alittle sluggish and when I did my warmups I felt the same way. So halfway thru my actual workout I threwup everything. Well I ran to the bathroom. All I could think was "my shake, my protein all gone!". Then I thought that apart from it being a very rigourous workout it may have been because I made the shake the night before and let it sit in the fridge till morning. Idk, all I know is that if I do another morning workout I am not drinking the shake until after. Apart from that everything from the kness down hurt and I feel I like if anyone or anything hits my shins I'll die from the pain and go melting into the floor.

FYI everybody my shake is one scoop 25g soy protein powder to 8oz soy milk. I think I'm going to ditch the soy protein when it's done. It may be messing with my workouts. I feel so sluggish for some reason and I can't think of anything else.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Oh wowzers!
I hope that doesn't happen again!
The author of the book does say don't let
the drink sit. You are correct when you say
that you should drink it after the workout.
That would be a great way to feed your muscles
after a workout. Really, I think it would work better.
When I was working out vigorously I would do
a protein shake after my workout. I read that in
one of those muscle magazines. Worked for me.
You make me want to hit the gym. I am stuck
with working out at home because of my schedule
and school. You better believe that after I graduate
I will be hitting up somebody's gym.



guyanesesista said:


> Hi Bronze I'm right here. I had a bad day. I had to train early this morning about 10. I drank my shake on the train and when I got to practice I was feeling alittle sluggish and when I did my warmups I felt the same way. So halfway thru my actual workout I threwup everything. Well I ran to the bathroom. All I could think was "my shake, my protein all gone!". Then I thought that apart from it being a very rigourous workout it may have been because I made the shake the night before and let it sit in the fridge till morning. Idk, all I know is that if I do another morning workout I am not drinking the shake until after. Apart from that everything from the kness down hurt and I feel I like if anyone or anything hits my shins I'll die from the pain and go melting into the floor.
> 
> FYI everybody my shake is one scoop 25g soy protein powder to 8oz soy milk. I think I'm going to ditch the soy protein when it's done. It may be messing with my workouts. I feel so sluggish for some reason and I can't think of anything else.


----------



## PuffyBrown

oh BTW.
I am going in for a trim today.
I am excited.
The only thing is that I just got my
Pibbs on Wednesday and now I have to wait
a oouple days before I can use it.
Nevertheless, I finally got my Pibbs and I am in love 
already and I haven't even used it yet.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

GSista and Egglettes, do NOT leave your cocktail to ferment....it will sour.  You must drink it immediately, per Dale Alexander, the author of this recipe.  I never let my cocktail sit.  This will more than likely cause upset stomach.


----------



## guyanesesista

^^^Yes Bronze I've learned my lesson. It should've digested my the time I got to practice but I felt it just sitting there.


----------



## tinycoils

guyanesesista said:


> Hi Bronze I'm right here. I had a bad day. I had to train early this morning about 10. I drank my shake on the train and when I got to practice I was feeling alittle sluggish and when I did my warmups I felt the same way. So halfway thru my actual workout I threwup everything. Well I ran to the bathroom. All I could think was "my shake, my protein all gone!". Then I thought that apart from it being a very rigourous workout it may have been because I made the shake the night before and let it sit in the fridge till morning. Idk, all I know is that if I do another morning workout I am not drinking the shake until after. Apart from that everything from the kness down hurt and I feel I like if anyone or anything hits my shins I'll die from the pain and go melting into the floor.
> 
> FYI everybody my shake is one scoop 25g soy protein powder to 8oz soy milk. I think I'm going to ditch the soy protein when it's done. It may be messing with my workouts. I feel so sluggish for some reason and I can't think of anything else.


 
You are probably right to ditch the soy protien because it can make you sluggish due to thyroid supression and give you brain fog.


----------



## tallnomad

Has anyone noticed softer hair?  I know that some of the various ingredients are supposed to help with softer hair, such as wheat germ oil, as well as flaxseed powder (which I add to my shake), so has anyone felt that their hair texture has changed or softened?

I got my hair re-braided about a month ago, so maybe the full force of the new growth hasn't kicked in yet, but the bit that I do have seems to be finer and much more soft.  I would love it if this shake could really help to "tame" my coarse hair.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yep, Tallnomad, my hair is even softer, it was pretty curly before, and now it's growing out kinda "straight."  I believe it is a definite result of the cocktail.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

And yes, Puffy, we will make sure this thread remains positive, it's been going great for 3 months and we intend to keep it that way.  Don't get sidetracked or discouraged, Ladies.  Hold your course, and your results will come.  

I'm not easily swayed, if I were, this thread would have been over a long time ago, ...... so I encourage all of our Egglettes to "keep on keepin' on" til you get that waistlength hair!  

*smooches*

~*Br*nze*~


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Puffy, how much was your Pibbs?  What model did you get?  I want one!!


----------



## guyanesesista

tinycoils said:


> You are probably right to ditch the soy protien because it can make you *sluggish due to thyroid supression* and give you brain fog.


 
I'll research the bolded. It's weird because at first I was energised by the shake and then now I feel sluggish so it may be the thyroid supression kicking in? I wanna try egg white protein next.


----------



## RavenMaven

This can be turned into a sticky now, geez!!


----------



## Kimbosheart

Just checking in, i have been keeping up with the shake, i won't stop until...waistlength. for some of the new egglettes or people just wanting to switch up their recipe Im posting this link. It may have been posted before but y'all will forgive me if I don't go through 200 pages of posts to find it.

http://www.sixwise.com/newsletters/...hich-is-the-best-alternative-milk-for-you.htm

HTH, HHG


----------



## Kimbosheart

Is anyone using vegetable protein in the shake. I have been using soy protein and I liked it, I guess I didn't notice anything bad. I am now using the jay robb egg white protein and that is a heavier on my stomach, I haven't noticed weight gain or anything but I don't like the feeling. I am looking at green protein, veggie protein (i think the difference is that the green as grass and algae) and pea protein. I already have a green mix that doesn't have protein in it, I may start with that first move to greens + protein in the same powder mix but if anyone has any experience or advice that would be nice.

http://www.vitacost.com/Lifetime-Lifes-Basics-Plant-Protein Im thinking about trying this brand, anyone use this?

I think Im sticking with the nonfat milk too for now. After researching the others Im not sold on the fat in soy although the protein is good. I think i just started looking because I heard something weird about "no other species of mammals drinks another species milk" but now that i think about it Humans do a lot of things other mammals can't so why not just chalk that up to the benefits of being human. 

sorry not only am i thinking aloud, im in a very boring class


----------



## guyanesesista

RavenMaven said:


> This can be turned into a sticky now, geez!!


 
I second this.


----------



## sunbubbles

guyanesesista said:


> I second this.



We have a third notion here!!


----------



## divinefavor

Didn't do my drink this morning, ran out of rice milk.  I'll be purchasing more almond milk or hemp milk this weekend.


----------



## tallnomad

After reading Kimbo's post about soy and almond milk, I'm heading out right now to get my hemp milk.  I do love my almond milk so much, but I had a feeling it may have been watered down a bit and then pumped up with some additives.  Hemp probably has some mess going on with it too, but as of right now, I'm going to try it since it's high in protein and omegas .

Here's some info I found if anyone is interested.  Mentions skin and hair health too:

*HEMP MILK:*

Though its name might be a bit misleading, organic hemp milk is a perfectly legal, not to mention healthy, alternative for vegetarians or non vegetarians. Produced from the seeds of the hemp plant, this milk has only begun to be sold in the United States within the past few years.



One concern that people have about organic hemp milk is that it might contain some of the chemical THC (tetrahydrocannabinol), which is found in marijuana. Rest assured that this ingredient is not present or associated with hemp milk.

Another concern is that the hemp seeds must be imported since it’s currently not legal to grow the hemp plant in the US. Some hemp milk producers have to rely on obtaining hemp seeds from farmers in Canada or Europe, where the growth of hemp plants for oil or milk is perfectly legal.


*Health Benefits of Organic Hemp Milk*
Organic hemp milk is also a great alternative to toxic cow’s milk and those who cannot consume dairy because of dietary issues.

One 8-Ounce glass contains the following healthy nutrients:
900mg Omega-3 Fatty Acid 
2800mg Omega-6 Fatty Acid 
All 10 Essential Amino Acids 
4 grams of Digestible Protein 
46% of RDA of Calcium 
0% Cholesterol 
Potassium 
Phosphorous 
Riboflavin 
 Vitamin A 
Vitamin E 
Vitamin B12 
Folic Acid 
Vitamin D 
Magnesium 
Iron 
Zinc 
And more… 

*Other Things You Need To Know About Organic Hemp Milk*
It can be purchased in plain, vanilla, or chocolate flavors, and the boxes they are packaged in do not have to be refrigerated until after you open them. There are now multiple stores selling multiple brands, so if you are a consumer who prefers to stick to organic products, you should not have too much difficulty finding them.

Plain organic hemp milk contains no sugar, no cholesterol, and is free of soy and gluten. For many people, these factors make it an obvious choice for an abundant source of vital nutrients. The essential fatty acids, vitamins & nutrients that are contained in organic hemp milk provide a wide variety of health benefits.

DID YOU KNOW?
The Declaration of Independence was first drafted on hemp paper.¹Hemp Milk Benefits Include:
Strengthened Immune System 
*Clear, Healthy Skin, Hair & Nails* 
Strong, Healthy Heart 
Increased Mental Capacity 
NOTE: As with anything, you should always conduct a sufficient amount of research on any products that you are considering trying. There are actually quite a few different brands available on the market, and not all of them are made with organic ingredients. Try to get in the habit of reading product labels on everything, not just food and beverage items. When you regularly read ingredients of the things you and your family are using or consuming, you will develop a greater understanding of labeling practices and what to look for to be safe.

Organic hemp milk may very well be the best alternative for those of you who either do not like cow’s milk, suffer from lactose intolerance, or are vegetarians. While the taste of it may be something that you have to adjust to, you might just find that you actually prefer it to any of the other milk products you have tried.


----------



## PuffyBrown

UPDATE:

Ok...so I went in for a trim.

YAY: Hair trim went wonderful.
NAY: Styling practices SUCK.
         She washed, conditioned. I thought I was in 
         the money. After coming from under the dryer
          do you think she added more product?
         How about some moisturizer or some CHI
         Silk Infusion. My hair was so freaking dry when
         I got home. I just put some CHI on it and it 
         is better. I so waisted my money. I needed that
         trim though and she did a good job on that.
         Lesson learned.






Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Puffy, how much was your Pibbs? What model did you get? I want one!!


----------



## Curli08

Im a newbie, yet this information is most appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## esoterica

Just had my first drink.


Rice Dream Original Rice Milk
2 free range eggs
1 tablespoon of cold pressed WheatGerm oil
1 teaspoon of RX Omega 3 oil
I can't find raw wheatgerm on any UK website so I've left it out.
I feel slightly weird which has happened before when taking raw eggs.
I will carry on, maybe 1 egg next time though.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Mornin' Egglettes, no cocktail today, I'm having breakfast....Drink up, Chicas!


----------



## MonaRae

Puffy what is CHI Silk Infusion good for?  I have seen it in the store but thought it was just a heat protector and didn't get it b/c I really don't use heat on my hair.

TIA


----------



## Vinyl

So I ended up going back to the basics with my drink, and I love it! I substituted whole milk for fat-free milk, so that I can get the protein with less calories. I love that now it's easy to swallow and I don't feel overwhelmed with tastes. I never did find the right combination for me, but since I'm trying to lose weight and can stomach it without flavor I figured I'd just drink it that way. It currently has around 313 calories, which is perfect for a breakfast.

I have been noticing a lot of NG, but I won't know for sure how much I have until I can get my hair redone and take another length shot. The last time she did my hair she didn't braid it all the way up to the top, so I'm not sure which is NG and which was already there. Darn!


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

Esoterica, you can find milled wheat germ at holland and barrett.


----------



## PuffyBrown

MonaRae said:


> Puffy what is CHI Silk Infusion good for? I have seen it in the store but thought it was just a heat protector and didn't get it b/c I really don't use heat on my hair.
> 
> TIA


 
CHI Silk Infusion helps strengthen your hair, providing incredible softness, manageability and shine without any build-up. Alcohol free, enriched with pure silk and wheat and soy proteins. Available in 6 oz. and 2 oz. 




*Product Features: *

Silk Reconstructing Complex no pH
Rich leave in treatment
Enriched with pure silk along with wheat and soy proteins
Alcohol free
Ceramic heat will insure deep penetration of silk proteins
This will help strengthen the hair, providing incredible softness, manageability and shine without any build up
*Ingredients*
Cyclomethicone, Dimethiconol, Dimethicone, C12-15 Alkyl Benzoate, Panthenol, Ethyl Ester of Hydrolyzed Silk, Phenoxyethanol, Fragrance, D&C Yellow 11, D&C Red 17, Zinc Oxide, Titanium Dioxide, Mica, Boron Nitride Powder.


----------



## tallnomad

So I added the hemp milk to mine today.  Still delish, but was a little thick.  I think I put too many spinach and romaine leaves in, so I will cut back tomorrow.  I did add some Almond milk to water it down a bit.

Still loving this drink and so happy I'm being consistent.

Have a relaxing Saturday!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Did you guys see the $10 off coupon that I posted?

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=6928893#post6928893


----------



## Essensual

Hola Egglettes,

Another thread was started requesting progress pics from the egg shake. I know that many here have decided to post pics around April/May, but I decided to go ahead and post some now. I had to post for my fellow Egglettes first, though! Keep in mind, I AM using other growth aides, and I have been drinking the shake for less than a month. At any rate...if the pikistrips link works you can see my progress thus far (Dec 2008-Jan 2009). 

Peace and blessings,
E

P.S. ...umm...would you say I'm grazing shoulder length?erplexed


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks Puffy for looking out!  $10 in savings is always appreciated.

Essensual, you are definitely shoulder length.  That is awesome.  Great job!!!  I know you are happy for that much progress in a month.  Shut it down!!!  Woop-Woop!  

Can you post the link to the other thread?  I haven't seen it.  TIA!  
Seems like inquiring minds want to know how The Egglettes are doing, eh?

Yep, Lux in Musica, that's why I try to keep my cocktail basic, that way I can keep consistent.  I'm challenged in that area~so I really only go with what is absolutely necessary so I'll know what's working for me or against me.


----------



## weaveologist

Lux In Musica said:


> So I ended up going back to the basics with my drink, and I love it! I substituted whole milk for fat-free milk, so that I can get the protein with less calories. I love that now it's easy to swallow and I don't feel overwhelmed with tastes. I never did find the right combination for me, but since I'm trying to lose weight and can stomach it without flavor I figured I'd just drink it that way. It currently has around 313 calories, which is perfect for a breakfast.
> 
> I have been noticing a lot of NG, but I won't know for sure how much I have until I can get my hair redone and take another length shot. The last time she did my hair she didn't braid it all the way up to the top, so I'm not sure which is NG and which was already there. Darn!


 
I went back to the basics as well. I felt as if I was taking away from the effects of the ingredients by adding so much stuff. Now I only use the original ingredients in addition to adding MSM and Maca powder. I honestly feel the effects so much more than I did when I was adding all that fruit and what not. Instead of milk I may use the superfood smoothies, but that's only the 8 ounces as suggested. That is delish. Espiacally the mango and green food ones.

Man oh man. This week was my first week cutting down on all that extra fruit and I have been ENERGIZED. In addition to the energy, I am RARELY hungry. Today I drank my shake while I did my cardio at 8AM. Then at about 2PM my stomach started to growl and I realized that I hadn't eaten. So I ate a bowl of cereal. At about 7PM I decided to eat some soup because I knew I needed something else on my stomach. I was honestly so satisified with that bowl of soup! Usually I can max some food and need an appetite supressant when dieting, but this drink has kept me going and I am really losing weight! Now I eat for health reasons and not because I am hungry.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Weaveologist that's great news.  I'm slimming down, too.  I am sooo happy about that.  I think it's a good idea to stick to the original recipe as far as this goes, too.  I haven't deviated very much and it is showing all over my body.


----------



## tallnomad

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks Puffy for looking out!  $10 in savings is always appreciated.
> 
> Essensual, you are definitely shoulder length.  That is awesome.  Great job!!!  I know you are happy for that much progress in a month.  Shut it down!!!  Woop-Woop!
> 
> *Can you post the link to the other thread?  I haven't seen it.  TIA!
> Seems like inquiring minds want to know how The Egglettes are doing, eh?*
> 
> Yep, Lux in Musica, that's why I try to keep my cocktail basic, that way I can keep consistent.  I'm challenged in that area~so I really only go with what is absolutely necessary so I'll know what's working for me or against me.



Here it is . . . I was curious too! 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=332609&highlight=


----------



## PuffyBrown

I'm staying in hiding.



tallnomad said:


> Here it is . . . I was curious too!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=332609&highlight=


----------



## weaveologist

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ^Weaveologist that's great news. I'm slimming down, too. I am sooo happy about that. I think it's a good idea to stick to the original recipe as far as this goes, too. I haven't deviated very much and it is showing all over my body.


 
Yes ma'am. You are so correct. The closer I stay to the ingredients and the directions, the better I feel. I was like a jack rabbit yesterday. My friend was like "Why does you leg keep bouncing?"...lol...I was just ready. Didn't know for what, but I was ready for it! LOL!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

tallnomad said:


> Here it is . . . I was curious too!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=332609&highlight=


 


PuffyBrown said:


> I'm staying in hiding.


 
I popped in there, but I explained that many of us agreed to reveal around April or May....was I correct?  

I guess this explains why this thread has over 100,000 views....

I realize now, that I get off my cocktail on the weekend...we almost always do a big breakfast  and I'm not wanting to supersize those calories, uh uh no way.


----------



## complexsimplicity

so for the ladies that are adding msm to your shake, how many grams? i believe my hair growth has slowed some. last month i was adding 3000g in powder form to the shake and then before bed i would take another 3000g in tablet form. i used up all of the tablets and have only been doing the 3000g in powder form for my shake. this month i don't have as much growth. just wanted to know what's the average amount you are adding to your shake. tia


----------



## peppers01

I've stopped with the shake for a while, just to let my body readjust without soy and lose a few pounds. I've already noticed a difference in weight. Can't deny that there was a difference with my hair. My hair did grow faster and had a nice shine to it, but the weight was not hot at all. Maybe I'll continue it in the future.


----------



## Vinyl

I haven't added any MSM to my shake, but I was taking 2,000g with the shake (and another 2,000g at night) before I went back to the basics. Now I take 2,000g in tablet form a few hours before I have the shake.


----------



## esoterica

Austro-Afrikana said:


> Esoterica, you can find milled wheat germ at holland and barrett.


Thanks  I'll check it out tomorrow.


----------



## esoterica

Just had shake #2. Milk + 1 egg + whey protein. It's almost bed time so I skipped the oil.


----------



## Angelicus

I don't know about the hair on my head, but after a week of drinking a protein shake with extra egg, I definitely had to shave my underarms and legs. I can definitely say that my bidy hair is growing extremely fast.


----------



## CosmicVisitor

Hey ladies! 
I just joined LHCF today but I've been lurking for a while. I just wanted to say a big thank you to Br*nze for starting this thread. Thanks to you, I am going to start a new hair regimen and finally take care of my tresses. My day will include:

For breakfast:
1 organic egg
3/4 cup of Organic Vanilla Soy Milk
Wheat Germ oil
Sprinkle of Cinnamon

For lunch:
1 scoop of Soy protein powder
Mango juice

For dinner:
Whatever's in the house 

I'm also incorporating an ayurvedic system externally. I had my BC in Nov 08, shoulder length, weak, thin texturized hair became one inch of thick, brittle, 4z natural hair. I'm giving myself 3 years to grow about 12" of natural hair. I'm currently wearing kinky twists as a protective style and will update in one year. 2010, here I come!

Thanks again Br*nze and all you wonderful ladies with your great advice and recipes.

CV


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome CosmicVisitor, you won't regret your decision....A New Egglette has arrived!  Let's give CosmicVisitor a warm Waistlength Salute!!!



CosmicVisitor said:


> Hey ladies!
> I just joined LHCF today but I've been lurking for a while. I just wanted to say a big thank you to Br*nze for starting this thread. Thanks to you, I am going to start a new hair regimen and finally take care of my tresses. My day will include:
> 
> For breakfast:
> 1 organic egg
> 3/4 cup of Organic Vanilla Soy Milk
> Wheat Germ oil
> Sprinkle of Cinnamon
> 
> For lunch:
> 1 scoop of Soy protein powder
> Mango juice
> 
> For dinner:
> Whatever's in the house
> 
> I'm also incorporating an ayurvedic system externally. I had my BC in Nov 08, shoulder length, weak, thin texturized hair became one inch of thick, brittle, 4z natural hair. I'm giving myself 3 years to grow about 12" of natural hair. I'm currently wearing kinky twists as a protective style and will update in one year. 2010, here I come!
> 
> Thanks again Br*nze and all you wonderful ladies with your great advice and recipes.
> 
> CV


----------



## Shadiyah

Men use to drink raw eggs all the time and when I was younger I did it too with my father. when you add nutmeg and cin to it you don't even taste the egg, you blend it up before you drink it. I think we added milk too. but I know you could not taste the egg.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

peppers01 said:


> I've stopped with the shake for a while, Thine, too Peppers01!  just to let my body readjust without soy and lose a few pounds. I feel ya on that one.  I've already noticed a difference in weight. Can't deny that there was a difference with my hair. My hair did grow faster and had a nice shine to it, but the weight was not hot at all. Maybe Come back, Peppers01, Come back!  I'll continue it in the future.


 
I'm sure you are making a good decision.  Let me know what aids you with weightloss, because I'm always looking for helpful hints.  

Keep in touch, Chica, and I'm sure you'll find the right "mix" for you.  Just don't stay away too long.  I don't want to put an APB out on _you._  LOL!  {xoxox}  I still want my QW, too!!!


----------



## MonaRae

complexsimplicity ~  When I was drinking the shake I added 2g of MSM and towards the end I went up 1g for a total of 3g.  I didn't taste it at all.

Welcome CosmicVisitor!


----------



## Essensual

Angelicus said:


> I don't know about the hair on my head, but after a week of drinking a protein shake with extra egg, I definitely had to shave my underarms and legs. I can definitely say that my bidy hair is growing extremely fast.


 
I can certainly attest to this. I have definitely had to keep up on the *ahem* landscaping, if you will...

CS,

I was originally taking 1000mg MSM with the shake, but last week increased to 2000mg. HTH.

And a warm welcome to CosmicVisitor. So happy this thread was one of your first posts. LHCF is the bomb...I love this forum.


----------



## determine3

hey ladies, i'm still an Egglette although I had a few days off bc of the weekend and running out of eggs .  I'm going to pick up more supplies today.  I'm drinking a lower carb version of the drink bc i am fighting to lose this pregnancy weight but the main ingredients are still there.  I have a weave in that was done approx. Dec.28th and when i stretch the cornrow underneath i measure about an inch of growth.  I'm taking my hair out today or tomorrow and I do have pictures I took before the weave.  My hair is natural and i plan to relax in approx.6 months.


----------



## alittlestar

determine3 said:


> hey ladies, i'm still an Egglette although I had a few days off bc of the weekend and running out of eggs .  I'm going to pick up more supplies today.  I'm drinking a lower carb version of the drink bc i am fighting to lose this pregnancy weight but the main ingredients are still there.  I have a weave in that was done approx. Dec.28th and when i stretch the cornrow underneath i measure about an inch of growth.  I'm taking my hair out today or tomorrow and I do have pictures I took before the weave.  My hair is natural and i plan to relax in approx.6 months.



Hey there... I am a low carber myself and always looking for new recipes.  Can you share your low carb shake recipe?  Thanks in advance, - Star


----------



## sunbubbles

Merry Monday! Lol Just checking in. I had my cocktail on sat, but not on sunday. Ive got the flu really bad so the only thing I could stomach was Orange Juice. But Im starting it back up today!

ETA: Even tho I felt like POO yesterday, it was absolutely unavoidable that I detangle and wash my hair. So I did that
and then I blew it out.................3 1/2 hours!!!! 
and alot of broken hairs from the blow out. Ok thats my vent.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Hello,
Welcome to the club.




CosmicVisitor said:


> Hey ladies!
> I just joined LHCF today but I've been lurking for a while. I just wanted to say a big thank you to Br*nze for starting this thread. Thanks to you, I am going to start a new hair regimen and finally take care of my tresses. My day will include:
> 
> For breakfast:
> 1 organic egg
> 3/4 cup of Organic Vanilla Soy Milk
> Wheat Germ oil
> Sprinkle of Cinnamon
> 
> For lunch:
> 1 scoop of Soy protein powder
> Mango juice
> 
> For dinner:
> Whatever's in the house
> 
> I'm also incorporating an ayurvedic system externally. I had my BC in Nov 08, shoulder length, weak, thin texturized hair became one inch of thick, brittle, 4z natural hair. I'm giving myself 3 years to grow about 12" of natural hair. I'm currently wearing kinky twists as a protective style and will update in one year. 2010, here I come!
> 
> Thanks again Br*nze and all you wonderful ladies with your great advice and recipes.
> 
> CV


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I too have had to step up my waxing game....I swear I'm sprouting grass all over my body, lol!  I tried MSM in my cocktail once, and it made me gag so I never did it again.  Sorry, I have no advice, CS.

Sunbubbles, sorry for your hair episode.  With your cocktail, it'll come back in spades, so don't even get upset.

Okay, ladies, it was hard for me to drag myself out of bed, so I almost missed my cocktail, but then I remembered, I was off for the weekend, so I headed straight for my fridge.  It went down smooth and quick, just the way I like it.

Have a blessed week, Egglettes!


----------



## determine3

alittlestar said:


> Hey there... I am a low carber myself and always looking for new recipes. Can you share your low carb shake recipe? Thanks in advance, - Star


 
Hey Star, i have substituted my soya milk with table cream or heavy whipping cream.  Sometimes I put half the soya milk and half whipping cream.  The whipping cream has 0% carbs vs. the table cream that has 1 gram per tablespoon.  I am trying to keep my carb count under 20 carbs to shed fat (this is what I have done in the past).  I figure, the raw wheat  germ has carbs I can't avoid so i cut it somewhere else. The bonus to low carbing is that i don't have to worry about the calorie count or fat content so i get lots of protein in my drink.  It doesn't taste bad though...more like eggnog.  I use:
cream, 3 eggs, raw wheat germ, flaxseed oil, about a capful of vanilla, nutmeg and banana extract and 1 or 2 splenda packets. i also take wheatgerm capsules.

UPDATE ON GROWTH: I cut the weave off (but didn't take the cornrows out because i'm getting a lacefront tomorrow and my friend told me to keep my hair braided to try it on so i can see the true fit of the lacefront with flat hair....she has one and I'm sold! ) and was able to SEE how much growth i got vs. pulling the cornrow and measuring underneath the weave.  First of all, my roots are pretty...very thick with a nice wavy curl.  I stretched the cornrow over and measured and wow!!!!!!!  Over 1 inch of growth  it's 1 inch and 1/4 growth!!!!!  This doesn't sound that great but i normally i get about 1/4 to 1/2 inch a month...i have some slowwwwwww growing hair.  And to boot, I didn't drink the shake everyday like i should.  When I take my cornrows out I should really be able to tell by the size of my afro.


----------



## alittlestar

determine3 said:


> Hey Star, i have substituted my soya milk with table cream or heavy whipping cream. Sometimes I put half the soya milk and half whipping cream. The whipping cream has 0% carbs vs. the table cream that has 1 gram per tablespoon. I am trying to keep my carb count under 20 carbs to shed fat (this is what I have done in the past). I figure, the raw wheat germ has carbs I can't avoid so i cut it somewhere else. The bonus to low carbing is that i don't have to worry about the calorie count or fat content so i get lots of protein in my drink. It doesn't taste bad though...more like eggnog. I use:
> cream, 3 eggs, raw wheat germ, flaxseed oil, about a capful of vanilla, nutmeg and banana extract and 1 or 2 splenda packets. i also take wheatgerm capsules.
> 
> UPDATE ON GROWTH: I cut the weave off (but didn't take the cornrows out because i'm getting a lacefront tomorrow and my friend told me to keep my hair braided to try it on so i can see the true fit of the lacefront with flat hair....she has one and I'm sold! ) and was able to SEE how much growth i got vs. pulling the cornrow and measuring underneath the weave. First of all, my roots are pretty...very thick with a nice wavy curl. I stretched the cornrow over and measured and wow!!!!!!! Over 1 inch of growth it's 1 inch and 1/4 growth!!!!! This doesn't sound that great but i normally i get about 1/4 to 1/2 inch a month...i have some slowwwwwww growing hair. And to boot, I didn't drink the shake everyday like i should. When I take my cornrows out I should really be able to tell by the size of my afro.


 

>>>> Thanks so much for responding. I am just now seeing your note about the wheat germ. I brought a bag of raw wheat germ from whole foods.  There are 14 carbs in 1/4 cup and there is 4 grams of fiber. I hope this helps ya out.  I like your recipe, it's low in sugar and that's what I am after.  Much appreciated


----------



## J-Moe

Hey Eggletts, 
Just dropping in to say hey!! I've missed my shake this weekend but I'm back on it today. I added MSM today and it was a MESS, but I got through it. Lawd help me!!!!! I'm so excited to see my progress but I still have my weave and it will be a while. I just wanted to stop in and say hello. Happy Hair Growing!!!


----------



## determine3

alittlestar said:


> >>>> Thanks so much for responding. I am just now seeing your note about the wheat germ. I brought a bag of raw wheat germ from whole foods. There are 14 carbs in 1/4 cup and there is 4 grams of fiber. I hope this helps ya out. I like your recipe, it's low in sugar and that's what I am after. Much appreciated


 
Thanks for the carb count.  Do you know how much carbs per tablespoon? I use 2 tablespoons.  Thanks!!


----------



## alittlestar

determine3 said:


> Thanks for the carb count. Do you know how much carbs per tablespoon? I use 2 tablespoons. Thanks!!


 

>>> There are 4 tablespoons in a 1/4cup and I am also using 2 tablespoons, so I am counting 7 carbs.  Like you, my goal is to stay below 20 carbs per day...but thats a problem when I am using 7 for the shake... but I am going to work it out somehow.


----------



## onelove08

hi everyone. checking in. i had my shake but, forgot my wheatgerm. boo! 3/4 cup soy milk 1 teaspoon spirulina, 1 teaspoon wheatgrass, 1 egg. I am not hungry at all. usually after a 60 minute run, by the afternoon i am sooo hungry.


----------



## determine3

alittlestar said:


> >>> There are 4 tablespoons in a 1/4cup and I am also using 2 tablespoons, so I am counting 7 carbs. Like you, my goal is to stay below 20 carbs per day...but thats a problem when I am using 7 for the shake... but I am going to work it out somehow.


 
wow, THANK-YOU!!!!!!!  I am sooooooo bad at conversions LOL  7 carbs, that is alot.  Good to know though.  I have to add 2 carbs for the splenda packets.  This is manageable though, now I have a more accurate count.


----------



## CosmicVisitor

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies. I feel like an Egglette already! 
I'm off to have my shake!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

determine3 said:


> Hey Star, i have substituted my soya milk with table cream or heavy whipping cream. Sometimes I put half the soya milk and half whipping cream. The whipping cream has 0% carbs vs. the table cream that has 1 gram per tablespoon. I am trying to keep my carb count under 20 carbs to shed fat (this is what I have done in the past). I figure, the raw wheat germ has carbs I can't avoid so i cut it somewhere else. The bonus to low carbing is that i don't have to worry about the calorie count or fat content so i get lots of protein in my drink. It doesn't taste bad though...more like eggnog. I use:
> cream, 3 eggs, raw wheat germ, flaxseed oil, about a capful of vanilla, nutmeg and banana extract and 1 or 2 splenda packets. i also take wheatgerm capsules.
> 
> UPDATE ON GROWTH: I cut the weave off (but didn't take the cornrows out because i'm getting a lacefront tomorrow and my friend told me to keep my hair braided to try it on so i can see the true fit of the lacefront with flat hair....she has one and I'm sold! ) and was able to SEE how much growth i got vs. pulling the cornrow and measuring underneath the weave. First of all, my roots are pretty...very thick with a nice wavy curl. I stretched the cornrow over and measured and wow!!!!!!! Over 1 inch of growth it's 1 inch and 1/4 growth!!!!! This doesn't sound that great but i normally i get about 1/4 to 1/2 inch a month...i have some slowwwwwww growing hair. And to boot, I didn't drink the shake everyday like i should. When I take my cornrows out I should really be able to tell by the size of my afro.


*All I can say is, "Whoa!"  That's almost 3 times faster than your normal growth, right?   I feel faint.  I'm jealous and happy for you all at the same time.  Fantasmical.  That's all I can say.  Fantasmical.*



J-Moe said:


> Hey Eggletts,
> Just dropping in to say hey!! I've missed my shake this weekend but I'm back on it today. I added MSM today and it was a MESS, *I don't know how you can hang, I really could not stomach it.  *but I got through it. Lawd help me!!!!! I'm so excited to see my progress but I still have my weave and it will be a while. I just wanted to stop in and say hello. Happy Hair Growing!!!


 *HHG, to you too, Egglette.  I'm feeling icky, so many students got the crud, I didn't take my vitamin c, and now I wanna go home .*



onelove08 said:


> hi everyone. checking in. i had my shake but, forgot my wheatgerm. boo! 3/4 cup soy milk 1 teaspoon spirulina, 1 teaspoon wheatgrass, 1 egg. I am not hungry at all. usually after a 60 minute run, by the afternoon i am sooo hungry.


*I usually get ravenously hungry at noon.  Which is good, because I know my cocktail is revving up my metabolism, which needs a good jolt.  But after drinking the cocktail, i can't smell or look at food.  A friend brought all kinds of pastries to our house, like an overload of stuff, and I had VERY LITTLE desire to sample.  Not EVEN the CHOCOLATE FUDGE CAKE - which is a miracle, truly.  I love this cocktail!*


----------



## Shimmie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I too have had to step up my waxing game....I swear I'm sprouting grass all over my body, lol! I tried MSM in my cocktail once, and it made me gag so I never did it again. Sorry, I have no advice, CS.
> 
> Sunbubbles, sorry for your hair episode. With your cocktail, it'll come back in spades, so don't even get upset.
> 
> Okay, ladies, it was hard for me to drag myself out of bed, so I almost missed my cocktail, but then I remembered, I was off for the weekend, so I headed straight for my fridge. It went down smooth and quick, just the way I like it.
> 
> Have a blessed week, Egglettes!


 

Egglettes, you are too funny with this 'extra' hair growth.  

Bronze, guess what?   I can't take MSM....    I never understood it, because of all of it's wonderful benefits.   Off and On I've tried to incorporate MSM into my diet, but it doesn't work for me.  

First, it weakens my nails (they become thin and they break very easily). 

Then my hair begins to weaken and I have to stop taking the MSM.    

I recently was having soreness with my right ankle (gym related) and I was taking a supplement called Bio Flex and it has MSM in it.   About a week into taking the Bio Flex, I noticed my nails weakening and then my hair started to feel brittle.   I realized what it was; the MSM in the Bio Flex.  

It's strange, but I'm one of the ones who can't take MSM.   I wonder if anyone else has had this experience?  

Any hoo, your Thread really saved my hair and nails, along with my use of Mega Tek and Ovation.     I just wanted to thank you for helping me to become an 'official' Bronze Egglette'.    

You regime really works for healthy hair.


----------



## sunbubbles

Oh yea. I think the shake is helping me in regards to making sure I watch what I eat after drinking it (Dont want any EXTRA calories), anyways it keeps me full for a while. I weighed myself this morning. YAY!! I lost 5 pds!!


----------



## onelove08

Good for you sunbubbles!


----------



## Tigerlily25

I will never ever ever...drink  Raw Eggs....  My hair needs/loves PROTEIN but not like that . My other issue is I can't stand mixing stuff up if I can avoid it.

So, I just started drinking this ready-made protein drink. It has 14g of protein per scoop and with the 7g from Silk (soy milk), I'm up to 21g per day...that's HUGE for me. And the taste, the taste, the taste....nothing like the other protein drinks I've tried, all bland and chalky. It tastes like a dessert ! I'm in love... I hope that I remember to keep this up, I hate to find something good only to forget about it after a month or two. This is the second time I stumbled upon this protein powder, so go figure.

I posted a picture of the Spiru-Tein Simply Natural flavor I buy because it has no sweeteners, as I am cutting down on sweets, period, but they have a lot of different flavors available like Cherries Jubilee, Strawberry Shortcake, and Cookies & Cream. I bought it at local health food store but you can get online as well.


----------



## alittlestar

lol I'm mathy like that (geekish) and also really strict about carbs when I get fed up with being fat LOL. But yeah I almost just want to use 1 tablespoon in the shake because of the carb count but the original recipe said 2 for a reason and I don't want to mess myself up from getting the benefits for my hair.  I will try to cut carbs somewhere else later in the day.

Good Luck to you.  Keep me updated with your progress and let me know if you need any other conversions


----------



## alittlestar

Tigerlily25 said:


> I will never ever ever...dring Raw Eggs.... My hair needs/loves PROTEIN but not like that . My other issue is I can't stand mixing stuff up if I can avoid it.
> 
> So, I just started drinking this ready-made protein drink. It has 14g of protein per scoop and with the 7g from Silk (soy milk), I'm up to 21g per day...that's HUGE for me. And the taste, the taste, the taste....nothing like the other protein drinks I've tried, all bland and chalky. It tastes like a dessert ! I'm in love... I hope that I remember to keep this up, I hate to find something good only to forget about it after a month or two. This is the second time I stumble upon this protein powder, so go figure.
> 
> I posted a picture of the *Spiru-Tein Simply Natural flavor* I buy because it has no sweeteners, as I am cutting down on sweets, period, but they have a lot of different flavors available like Cherries Jubilee, Strawberry Shortcake, and Cookies & Cream. I bought it at local health food store but you can get online as well.


 

>>> I like this brand. I had the low sugar banana flavor and it tasted so good.  Almost like a banana smoothie with real bananas YUM !


----------



## Shimmie

Tigerlily25 said:


> I will never ever ever...dring Raw Eggs.... My hair needs/loves PROTEIN but not like that . My other issue is I can't stand mixing stuff up if I can avoid it.
> 
> So, I just started drinking this ready-made protein drink. It has 14g of protein per scoop and with the 7g from Silk (soy milk), I'm up to 21g per day...that's HUGE for me. And the taste, the taste, the taste....nothing like the other protein drinks I've tried, all bland and chalky. It tastes like a dessert ! I'm in love... I hope that I remember to keep this up, I hate to find something good only to forget about it after a month or two. This is the second time I stumble upon this protein powder, so go figure.
> 
> *I posted a picture of the Spiru-Tein Simply Natural flavor I buy because it has no sweeteners, as I am cutting down on sweets, period, but they have a lot of different flavors available like Cherries Jubilee, Strawberry Shortcake, and Cookies & Cream. I bought it at local health food store but you can get online as well. *


 
I love these protein drinks.  I have both the canisters and I have the envelopes to carry with me when I'm traveling back/forth between my homes in Maryland and Florida.   (It's easier to pack and no explanations needed to the Airline security ....  ).    The flavors are wonderful.  

Making a smoothie with them and liquid egg whites is a real treat as well.       The texture is nice and frothy and  yum; it's like a fluffly milk shake.    

   Love being an egglette


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Shimmie said:


> Egglettes, you are too funny with this 'extra' hair growth.
> 
> Bronze, guess what? I can't take MSM....  I never understood it, because of all of it's wonderful benefits. Off and On I've tried to incorporate MSM into my diet, but it doesn't work for me.
> 
> First, it weakens my nails (they become thin and they break very easily).
> 
> Then my hair begins to weaken and I have to stop taking the MSM.
> 
> I recently was having soreness with my right ankle (gym related) and I was taking a supplement called Bio Flex and it has MSM in it. About a week into taking the Bio Flex, I noticed my nails weakening and then my hair started to feel brittle. I realized what it was; the MSM in the Bio Flex.
> 
> It's strange, but I'm one of the ones who can't take MSM. I wonder if anyone else has had this experience?
> 
> Any hoo, your Thread really saved my hair and nails, along with my use of Mega Tek and Ovation. I just wanted to thank you for helping me to become an 'official' Bronze Egglette'.
> 
> You regime really works for healthy hair.


 

{smooches} Right back at ya', Shimmie .  I think you may make an Ovation Princess out of me, yet.  Girl, your hair is lookin' scrumptious!  You're the bestest!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

sunbubbles said:


> Oh yea. I think the shake is helping me in regards to making sure I watch what I eat after drinking it (Dont want any EXTRA calories), anyways it keeps me full for a while. I weighed myself this morning. YAY!! I lost 5 pds!!


 

Yaay!  Sunbubbles dropped 5 pounds!  That's impressive.  So proud of you, Chica.  Long hair and a great bod...sounds like a good combo.


----------



## Tigerlily25

Shimmie said:


> I love these protein drinks. I have both the canisters and I have the envelopes to carry with me when I'm traveling back/forth between my homes in Maryland and Florida. (It's easier to pack and no explanations needed to the Airline security ....  ). The flavors are wonderful.
> 
> Making a smoothie with them and liquid egg whites is a real treat as well.  The texture is nice and frothy and yum; it's like a fluffly milk shake.
> 
> Love being an egglette


 
*They only have one non-sweetened flavor, oh well, too bad for me . What flavor/s did you like?*



alittlestar said:


> >>> I like this brand. I had the low sugar banana flavor and it tasted so good. Almost like a banana smoothie with real bananas YUM !


 
*I'll try the banana flavor later, when I add sugar back into my life. Me and sugar are not friends anymore cause it keeps breaking me out something fierce, dang erplexed.*

But, it's good to hear I'm not alone on this... I still can't get over how good this stuff tastes, my stars! I will be enjoying my shakes all the way to MBL...WL...and beyond. Well, let me not get carried away and outta control.... 

The  price was right on time too, I paid *$1.35* for the small trial/travel pack, but now that I know what it tastes like, I'm going back for the large can which I think is *$18*.


----------



## Shimmie

Tigerlily25 said:


> *They only have one non-sweetened flavor, oh well, too bad for me . What flavor/s did you like?*
> 
> 
> 
> *I'll try the banana flavor later, when I add sugar back into my life. Me and sugar are not friends anymore cause it keeps breaking me out something fierce, dang erplexed.*
> 
> But, it's good to hear I'm not alone on this... I still can't get over how good this stuff tastes, my stars! I will be enjoying my shakes all the way to MBL...WL...and beyond. Well, let me not get carried away and outta control....
> 
> The price was right on time too, I paid *$1.35* for the small trial/travel pack, but now that I know what it tastes like, I'm going back for the large can which I think is *$18*.


I'm sorry about the 'sugar'  

I like mostly all of the flavors, but I tend to stay with the Vanilla because it's more versitile with the fruits and other items I add to them.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome to our nest, Tigerlily, our newest Egglette!  

You are a new Egglette, aren't you? .  I'm making sure I'm not missing anyone.  .



Tigerlily25 said:


> *They only have one non-sweetened flavor, oh well, too bad for me . What flavor/s did you like?*
> 
> 
> 
> *I'll try the banana flavor later, when I add sugar back into my life. Me and sugar are not friends anymore cause it keeps breaking me out something fierce, dang erplexed.*
> 
> But, it's good to hear I'm not alone on this... I still can't get over how good this stuff tastes, my stars! I will be enjoying my shakes all the way to MBL...WL...and beyond. Well, let me not get carried away and outta control....
> 
> The price was right on time too, I paid *$1.35* for the small trial/travel pack, but now that I know what it tastes like, I'm going back for the large can which I think is *$18*.


----------



## determine3

Well, i decided to post pics of the growth I got between approx. Dec.28th and now.  I have just taken out my weave and the cornrows are still in my hair.  Greys and all  I tried to show close-ups of my hair stretched, unstretched, diff angles.  

hopefully it works, if not I will edit and try again.


----------



## patient1

Lots of growth for sure. Good work. I'm trying my best to stick to bimonthly cornbraiding sessions for the rest of the school year. Either that or I'm gonna go back to individuals. I wish I would get over my wig phobia and just go for it...or my weave-phobia. I think a sew-in and the shake would change my hair's life. LOL!! I've just never been able to bite.

p1


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*D3, I'm so happy for you~  That's good growth, right there. Keep it up.  Greys, what greys?*



determine3 said:


> Well, i decided to post pics of the growth I got between approx. Dec.28th and now. I have just taken out my weave and the cornrows are still in my hair. Greys and all  I tried to show close-ups of my hair stretched, unstretched, diff angles.
> 
> hopefully it works, if not I will edit and try again.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

patient1 said:


> Lots of growth for sure. Good work. I'm trying my best to stick to bimonthly cornbraiding sessions for the rest of the school year. Either that or I'm gonna go back to individuals. I wish I would get over my wig phobia and just go for it...or my weave-phobia. I think a sew-in and the shake would change my hair's life. LOL!! I've just never been able to bite.
> 
> p1


 *P1, I'm wig and weave-phobic, too.  I wish I wasn't, because life would be so much easier for me...maybe we can wade the waters together....I keep saying I'll do it, but then I get cold feet.*


----------



## tallnomad

I have also noticed a "forest" of hairgrowth on my "other" areas as well.  Glad you ladies mentioned it first.  I felt a little shy.  My "happy" trail is off the chain!   So if these areas are showing significant signs of growth, then I'm optimistic and don't have to worry at all about the hair that really counts!


----------



## Stella B.

Hey, sister egglets!  I haven't posted in a while, but I have definitely been keeping up with this thread. Looks like we're working thru the kinks, slowly and surely. So glad to see so much support for each other. Yesterday, I had my hair cocktail, but changed things up just a little bit. I tried the Jay Robb egg white protein powder (thanks to Shimmie)!  

Here's what I used:

1 scoop Jay Robb egg protein- for the aminos and the protein
1 Tbsp. Lethicin-provides vitamin K
1 cup rice milk- provides vitamin A, D, B
1/4 cup eggnog-just for flavor!!
It was ummm...ummmmmm good!!!

Word of advice-check to see what food source in your cocktail your vitamins are coming from- I thought sure the protein powder had them (vitamins A,C,B, E) until I looked at the label!!  Only nutrients, aminos and protein, so I knew I had to get my vitamins in me before the day was up, so...

separately later that day I had:
glass of orange juice-vitamin C
1 tbsp. EFA (essential fatty acids) -replaces the wheat germ oil-vitamin E

The drink was delicious, and I could feel it flushing thru my system right away. I will rotate between the Jay Robb, and the vanilla soy with spirulina for now. I am so appreciating and loving the benefits of this drink for my body and my hair. Yes, I've picked up a few pounds, but I know I've toned up so I'm felling smaller, since my clothes fit better. Gotta post some pics soon, (I'm so lazyerplexed) but for right now, just sitting back and watching the magic happen!!!!        
Drink up ladies, here's to us, and our future long locks!!!


----------



## patient1

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *P1, I'm wig and weave-phobic, too.  I wish I wasn't, because life would be so much easier for me...maybe we can wade the waters together....I keep saying I'll do it, but then I get cold feet.*



Man, life would yield another 4-5 hours a week at least. 

Ediese's thread has me reallllllly thinking about doing a sew-in for the summer. I think that thread will have a lot of Ediese hair twins poppin up. And I might be one of 'em. Maybe you and I need to have a Lose Your Weave/Wig Virginity thread. Funny, I've been clean like kojak and didn't bat an eye but the thought of a weave brings up all sorts of silliness for me. 

p1


----------



## Stella B.

tallnomad said:


> I have also noticed a "forest" of hairgrowth on my "other" areas as well.  Glad you ladies mentioned it first.  I felt a little shy.  My "happy" trail is off the chain!   So if these areas are showing significant signs of growth, then I'm optimistic and don't have to worry at all about the hair that really counts!



Never thought about checking my other areas for new hair growth, I think I'm too old for that to happen now!! You all are so funny! You got me curious-off to see..


----------



## tallnomad

Stella B. said:


> Never thought about checking my other areas for new hair growth, I think I'm too old for that to happen now!! You all are so funny! You got me curious-off to see..



You find anything Stella?


----------



## Stella B.

tallnomad said:


> You find anything Stella?



Nada, but its still all good!


----------



## PuffyBrown

How in the world is there a whole page of new stuff?
I cannot read this tonight because I was working on my 
paper. Now I don't want to read another thing tonite.
Stop talking.  lol.


----------



## MonaRae

I know just what you mean.  Earlier today we hit post # 2000 and I was like wow!  And now we are at post #2033! :wow:


----------



## Shimmie

Stella B. said:


> Hey, sister egglets! I haven't posted in a while, but I have definitely been keeping up with this thread. Looks like we're working thru the kinks, slowly and surely. So glad to see so much support for each other. Yesterday, I had my hair cocktail, but changed things up just a little bit. I tried the Jay Robb egg white protein powder (thanks to Shimmie)!
> 
> Here's what I used:
> 
> 1 scoop Jay Robb egg protein- for the aminos and the protein
> 1 Tbsp. Lethicin-provides vitamin K
> 1 cup rice milk- provides vitamin A, D, B
> 1/4 cup eggnog-just for flavor!!
> It was ummm...ummmmmm good!!!
> 
> Word of advice-check to see what food source in your cocktail your vitamins are coming from- I thought sure the protein powder had them (vitamins A,C,B, E) until I looked at the label!! Only nutrients, aminos and protein, so I knew I had to get my vitamins in me before the day was up, so...
> 
> separately later that day I had:
> glass of orange juice-vitamin C
> 1 tbsp. EFA (essential fatty acids) -replaces the wheat germ oil-vitamin E
> 
> The drink was delicious, and I could feel it flushing thru my system right away. I will rotate between the Jay Robb, and the vanilla soy with spirulina for now. I am so appreciating and loving the benefits of this drink for my body and my hair. Yes, I've picked up a few pounds, but I know I've toned up so I'm felling smaller, since my clothes fit better. Gotta post some pics soon, (I'm so lazyerplexed) but for right now, just sitting back and watching the magic happen!!!!
> Drink up ladies, here's to us, and our future long locks!!!


   Yayyyy, I'm glad you got the Jay Robb Egg White Powder...  I love his products and his advice.   

Your cocktail sounds yummie.  I never thought about adding egg nog.  Hmmmmmm, think I'll try it this weekend.  

Blessings to you and your health all around.   I'm so thankful for this thread, it really put the health and shine back into my hair and into my life.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

From now on i am only drinking the yolk of the egg, It has way more nutrients than the white. The only thing that the white has that the yolk hasn't got is riboflavin and avidin, and avidin is harmful!
Hopefully i can separate them efficiently...


----------



## sunbubbles

Morning!!! I had my shake this morning! I got my wheat germ oil yesterday, so I went on ahead and added that in. yay!!! So anyways heres my whole shake...

1/2 cup almond milk
2 TBS Ground Flaxseed
2 TBS Raw Wheat Germ
1 TBS Wheat germ oil
1 TBS molasses
1 raw egg
GRAND TOTAL: 530 CALORIES!!! 

if I omit the molasses, and flaxseed. It'll only be 350 CALORIES. 

Can anybody tell me exactly what flaxseed is good for again? as far as I know its good fiber, thats why I added it.

ETA: Im gonna be gettin me some cornrows today also. Then instead of taking them down ( my mom is getting married in 3 weeks) I might just get a net weave put over them! I got waaaaay to much breakage from this last blow dry session, and I need to trim!!! THIS is why I shouldnt be able to touch my hair!!! LOL


----------



## Essensual

Austro-Afrikana said:


> From now on i am only drinking the yolk of the egg, It has way more nutrients than the white. The only thing that the white has that the yolk hasn't got is riboflavin and avidin, and avidin is harmful!
> Hopefully i can separate them efficiently...


 

..sure you can. Just crack the raw egg over your clean hand and allow the "whites" to slip through you fingers down the drain. What remains in your hand is just the yolk. HTH.


----------



## Essensual

determine3 said:


> Well, i decided to post pics of the growth I got between approx. Dec.28th and now. I have just taken out my weave and the cornrows are still in my hair. Greys and all  I tried to show close-ups of my hair stretched, unstretched, diff angles.
> 
> hopefully it works, if not I will edit and try again.


 

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## girlcherokee

Essensual said:


> ..sure you can. Just crack the raw egg over your clean hand and allow the "whites" to slip through you fingers down the drain. What remains in your hand is just the yolk. HTH.


 there is also a little gadget that looks like a spoon with a ring around it that you can get from places like bed bath and beyond that does this perfectly.  leave it to inspectress gadget to know


----------



## onelove08

Checkin in! I had 3/4 cup almond milk. 1 teaspoon of spirulina powder, 1/2 teaspoon wheat grass powder an egg YOLK and two tbs of wheat germ. for two months i drank the whole egg but,i decided to try just the yolk. just washed and retwisted my hair. i can see marked growth. i am a slow grower. as far as using the yolk. i crack the egg, stand over the sink or trash and transfer the yolk
and egg white back and forth until most of the egg white is in the trash or sink.


----------



## Kimbosheart

just FYI, i have not had any problem with feeling hungry or throughout this past month until today and yesterday. The only difference is the spirutein powder, so Im returning that and cutting out the protein powder altogether. making the only addition to the shake chlorella powder and green food mix


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Egglettes, I missed you guys.  

Today was HEC-tic!  I was on the go from sun up til sun down.  

I missed my cocktail, i woke up with a massive migraine and blindly made my way to work, an hour late, went to a meeting this evening, went to 3 stores after work and now I am finally home, feeding the chickadees and trying to feed myself before throwing my body into bed.  Whew!  I was so busy, I forgot I was ill.  LOL!  

And I just applied aphogee 2 min recon to my hair, washed and now I'm airdrying....I just might have two eggs in my cocktail tomorrow to make-up for today.

Sounds like you guys are productive and having a great day...so far so good! 

Be blessed, Egglettes, I'm checkin' out, g'nite.....
~*B


----------



## yodie

I haven't posted here in a while, but I still agree that this is the best tastin' shake out there. 

My shake is pretty much still the same.  I'm swapping spinach for chlorella powder.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^^You've been missed, Yodie.  Everything is well, I hope.  How's the hair and skin and bod?


----------



## divinefavor

Good Morning Egglettes,

I'm still going strong!  However, I have yet to get to the store to get wheat germ oil.  I've been using by Total EFA oil and it's almost gone.  This week at work has been crazy busy (11-12 hour days) and all I feel like doing after work is going straight to the house.


----------



## sunbubbles

Morning ladies! I had my shake this morning. The funny thing is that I cant taste the egg at all,........ but that wheat germ oil!!!!??? YUCK! I dont think Im very fond of that AT ALL! How can I cover that taste?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

divinefavor said:


> Good Morning Egglettes,
> 
> I'm still going strong! However, I have yet to get to the store to get wheat germ oil. I've been using by Total EFA oil and it's almost gone. This week at work has been crazy busy (11-12 hour days) and all I feel like doing after work is going straight to the house.


I know, I'm counting down Spring Break, already....

Good Morning, Hon~


sunbubbles said:


> Morning ladies! I had my shake this morning. The funny thing is that I cant taste the egg at all,........ but that wheat germ oil!!!!??? YUCK! I dont think Im very fond of that AT ALL! How can I cover that taste?


Have you tried cinnamon?  That helps a bunch.

Yep, I had my cocktail like a good girl, though a third of it landed on me and I had to jump in the shower and wash off - again. erplexed.  But it was all good, I had more than enough left over....I think my puppy's hair will be gawjus!  He lapped some up .


----------



## tallnomad

sunbubbles said:


> Morning ladies! I had my shake this morning. The funny thing is that I cant taste the egg at all,........ but that wheat germ oil!!!!??? YUCK! I dont think Im very fond of that AT ALL! How can I cover that taste?




I second Bronze's cinnamon suggestion.  It worked for me!


----------



## sunbubbles

Okay, so first thing tomorrow im gonna try the cinnamon. Thanks ladies!


----------



## patient1

sunbubbles said:


> Okay, so first thing tomorrow im gonna try the cinnamon. Thanks ladies!



Peanut butter and honey (or maple syrup) does the trick for me.

p1


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Egglettes, I just read up on this...it says you will receive a biotin defiency if large amounts of raw egg whites are consumed.....Large Amounts of Raw Egg Whites....Large Amounts...not a raw egg or day or even two....

Who is likely to be deficient?
Certain rare inborn diseases can leave people with depletion of biotin due to the inability to metabolise the vitamin normally. A dietary deficiency of biotin, however, is quite uncommon, even in those consuming a diet low in this B vitamin. *Nonetheless, if someone eats large quantities of raw egg whites, a biotin deficiency can develop, because a protein in the raw egg white inhibits the absorption of biotin. Cooked eggs do not present this problem.* Long-term antibiotic use can interfere with biotin production in the intestine and increase the risk of deficiency symptoms, such as dermatitis, depression, hair loss,2 anaemia, and nausea. Long-term use of anti-seizure medications may also lead to biotin deficiency.3 Alcoholics and people with diseases of the stomach have been reported to show evidence of poor biotin status. However, the usefulness of biotin supplementation for these people remains unclear.4 In animals, and possibly in humans, biotin deficiency can cause birth defects.5 As biotin deficiency may occur in as many as 50% of pregnant women,6 it seems reasonable to use a prenatal multiple vitamin and mineral formula that contains biotin.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I also found this...you need to eat a dozen raw egg per day to achieve Biotin defiency....just for those still on the fence about this.


----------



## complexsimplicity

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I also found this...you need to eat a dozen raw egg per day to achieve Biotin defiency....just for those still on the fence about this.


 
Thanx for this. It was really getting to me when they kept bringing up the biotin defiency. I KNOW it was mentioned before in the thread that one or two raw eggs a day wouldn't hurt.


----------



## weaveologist

complexsimplicity said:


> Thanx for this. It was really getting to me when they kept bringing up the biotin defiency. I KNOW it was mentioned before in the thread that one or two raw eggs a day wouldn't hurt.


 
What do you all mean by biotin defiency? Excuse my ignorance..... My shake is the original ingredients. I take biotin in addition to MSM as well so this peeked my interest.


----------



## tallnomad

weaveologist said:


> What do you all mean by biotin defiency? Excuse my ignorance..... My shake is the original ingredients. I take biotin in addition to MSM as well so this peeked my interest.



People were saying that they had read if one consumed raw eggs, it could possibly cause a biotin deficiency, however, if you look above your original post, Bronze has found information that says you would have to consume lots of raw eggs (in 1 day) for this to happen.

And some women are now separating the "whites" from the yolk just in case I guess.  But as far as the information seems, we shouldn't be too concerned unless you are already compromised in some way health-wise (this is also mentioned in the information that Bronze posted).


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

weaveologist said:


> What do you all mean by biotin defiency? Excuse my ignorance..... My shake is the original ingredients. I take biotin in addition to MSM as well so this peeked my interest.


 In earlier threads, there were posters who continually mentioned that consuming raw eggs, especially the white, caused biotin defiencies, even though we asserted that it would not - unless you eat many, many raw eggs, such as a dozen per day.  

I have researched this myself and posted the information for those concerned that their biotin was being destroyed.  I also read that our intake of biotin comes from so many places, it would really,  really difficult, EXTremely difficult to have this condition.  It is considered a rarity.  Something that almost never happens.  

In the event, that you are a body builder, consuming 20 egg whites per day, doctors recommend taking a 5000 mg dose of biotin.  This would offset any possible deficiencies.  

We keep putting this information out there, so everyone can make an informed decision.

HTH!


----------



## ayoung

Haven't been posting much--but I am still drinking my egg drink...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Glad you checked-in, AYoung....Happy Waistlength Hair Growing~


----------



## PuffyBrown

Tigerlily25 said:


> I will never ever ever...drink Raw Eggs.... My hair needs/loves PROTEIN but not like that . My other issue is I can't stand mixing stuff up if I can avoid it.
> 
> So, I just started drinking this ready-made protein drink. It has 14g of protein per scoop and with the 7g from Silk (soy milk), I'm up to 21g per day...that's HUGE for me. And the taste, the taste, the taste....nothing like the other protein drinks I've tried, all bland and chalky. It tastes like a dessert ! I'm in love... I hope that I remember to keep this up, I hate to find something good only to forget about it after a month or two. This is the second time I stumbled upon this protein powder, so go figure.
> 
> I posted a picture of the Spiru-Tein Simply Natural flavor I buy because it has no sweeteners, as I am cutting down on sweets, period, but they have a lot of different flavors available like Cherries Jubilee, Strawberry Shortcake, and Cookies & Cream. I bought it at local health food store but you can get online as well.


 

I am glad you posted this! I was looking at this
last week and did not buy it because I wasn't sure
if I would like it. I will have to get some next time I visit Whole Foods.





yodie said:


> I haven't posted here in a while, but I still agree that this is the best tastin' shake out there.
> 
> My shake is pretty much still the same. I'm swapping spinach for chlorella powder.


 
Nice to hear from ya! 




sunbubbles said:


> Morning ladies! I had my shake this morning. The funny thing is that I cant taste the egg at all,........ but that wheat germ oil!!!!??? YUCK! I dont think Im very fond of that AT ALL! How can I cover that taste?


 
I cover it up with nutmeg and I use a tablespoon of vanilla protein powder. Covers really good. I know that some people don't use protein powder but I do.


----------



## msa

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I also found this...you need to eat a dozen raw egg per day to achieve Biotin defiency....just for those still on the fence about this.




Interesting. I posted in another thread the other day that I read that you shouldn't have raw egg at all if you are trying to boost your hair growth because it is high in avidin, which binds to biotin and stops it from being absorbed.

I wonder...even if you're not eating a dozen raw eggs a day...one per day is more than the normal amount...the avidin is still there...so wouldn't that still affect your biotin absorption, even minimally? It just seems like it's counteracting some (or all) of the other efforts you might be making.


----------



## Ltown

Puffy, I use this too and it does taste good.


----------



## complexsimplicity

msa said:


> Interesting. I posted in another thread the other day that I read that you shouldn't have raw egg at all if you are trying to boost your hair growth because it is high in avidin, which binds to biotin and stops it from being absorbed.
> 
> I wonder...even if you're not eating a dozen raw eggs a day...one per day is more than the normal amount...the avidin is still there...so wouldn't that still affect your biotin absorption, even minimally? It just seems like it's counteracting some (or all) of the other efforts you might be making.


 
But our hair is growing faster....


----------



## sunbubbles

Morning Ladies! I hope everyone is off to a good start this morning!! 

 Ok I had my shake made oil and everything................ and I just..........couldnt................ doit! The thought of that oil.... NOPE!!!
Sorry yall but I think Im a candidate for the wheat germ oil pills. I saw them in gnc the other day so Imma go get me some.  I tryed the cinnamon thing but I could still smell it. 

but dont think I DIDNT HAVE MY SHAKE!! No ma'am! I was gettin my shake in one way or another, so I threw that one away ( waste of a perfectly good organic egg!)

and made me another shake MINUS the oil, slurped that down:fat:and ran out tha door to work!  hee hee


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

msa said:


> Interesting. I posted in another thread the other day that I read that you shouldn't have raw egg at all if you are trying to boost your hair growth because it is high in avidin, which binds to biotin and stops it from being absorbed.In earlier threads, there were posters who continually mentioned that consuming raw eggs, especially the white, caused biotin defiencies, even though we asserted that it would not - unless you eat many, many raw eggs, such as a dozen per day.
> 
> I have researched this myself and posted the information for those concerned that their biotin was being destroyed. I also read that our intake of biotin comes from so many places, it would really, really difficult, EXTremely difficult to have this condition. It is considered a rarity. Something that almost never happens.
> 
> In the event, that you are a body builder, consuming 20 egg whites per day, doctors recommend taking a 5000 mg dose of biotin. This would offset any possible deficiencies.
> 
> 
> I wonder...even if you're not eating a dozen raw eggs a day...one per day is more than the normal amount...the avidin is still there...so wouldn't that still affect your biotin absorption, even minimally? It just seems like it's counteracting some (or all) of the other efforts you might be making.


 HTH!

~*B


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

sunbubbles said:


> Morning Ladies! I hope everyone is off to a good start this morning!!
> 
> Ok I had my shake made oil and everything................ and I just..........couldnt................ doit! The thought of that oil.... NOPE!!!
> Sorry yall but I think Im a candidate for the wheat germ oil pills. I saw them in gnc the other day so Imma go get me some. I tryed the cinnamon thing but I could still smell it.
> 
> but dont think I DIDNT HAVE MY SHAKE!! No ma'am! I was gettin my shake in one way or another, so I threw that one away ( waste of a perfectly good organic egg!)
> 
> _and made me another shake MINUS the oil, slurped that down:fat:and ran out tha door to work!  hee hee_[/quote]<<<This is so funny this is me, every morning, chugging my cocktail down and driving like a bandit to work!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I got my cocktail down, and guess what? My dd wanted one, and she got hers down, too...just egg, soymilk, a lil wheat germ oil and a splash of sugarfree choc syrup....she loved it!  She's 9 with waistlength natural hair...so if she keeps this up, can you imagine?


----------



## PuffyBrown

..........





sunbubbles said:


> Morning Ladies! I hope everyone is off to a good start this morning!!
> 
> Ok I had my shake made oil and everything................ and I just..........couldnt................ doit! The thought of that oil.... NOPE!!!
> Sorry yall but I think Im a candidate for the wheat germ oil pills. I saw them in gnc the other day so Imma go get me some. I tryed the cinnamon thing but I could still smell it.
> 
> but dont think I DIDNT HAVE MY SHAKE!! No ma'am! I was gettin my shake in one way or another, so I threw that one away ( waste of a perfectly good organic egg!)
> 
> and made me another shake MINUS the oil, slurped that down:fat:and ran out tha door to work!  hee hee


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Puffy, Girl, your hair looks gooooood!  Talk about "Bling!"  That length, that volume...you're workin' it girlfriend!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Egglettes, I hope everyone had a great day and a better tomorrow~


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ^Puffy, Girl, your hair looks gooooood! Talk about "Bling!" That length, that volume...you're workin' it girlfriend!


 

I'm trying girl. Thank you for the compliment.
I am loving my Pibbs. If you can get one, don't sit 
on it.


----------



## msa

complexsimplicity said:


> But our hair is growing faster....



I'll believe that when I see it. 



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> In earlier threads, there were posters who continually mentioned that consuming raw eggs, especially the white, caused biotin defiencies, even though we asserted that it would not - unless you eat many, many raw eggs, such as a dozen per day.
> 
> I have researched this myself and posted the information for those concerned that their biotin was being destroyed. I also read that our intake of biotin comes from so many places, it would really, really difficult, EXTremely difficult to have this condition. It is considered a rarity. Something that almost never happens.
> 
> In the event, that you are a body builder, consuming 20 egg whites per day, doctors recommend taking a 5000 mg dose of biotin. This would offset any possible deficiencies.




I'm not saying that eating raw egg would cause a biotin deficiency. My research has shown me that avidin binds to biotin making it less likely that it will be absorbed. Obviously one raw egg a day is not going to be enough to stop *all* the biotin you get from other sources from being absorbed, just *some* of it (maybe just a small amount). So it just seems contradictory to me. But, that's why I've been reading the thread and what not, so that I could find out more about it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

msa said:


> I'll believe that when I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying that eating raw egg would cause a biotin deficiency. My research has shown me that avidin binds to biotin making it less likely that it will be absorbed. Obviously one raw egg a day is not going to be enough to stop *all* the biotin you get from other sources from being absorbed, just *some* of it (maybe just a small amount). So it just seems contradictory to me. But, that's why I've been reading the thread and what not, so that I could find out more about it.


 As we learn more, we'll share more.  That's what this thread is all about..


----------



## PuffyBrown

Powdered Egg Users;

I told you I would let you know when Honeyville offers their discount again.

GREETINGS from Honeyville Farms:

SUMMARY:  Time to stock up!  Get 10% off your entire order from Thursday, 
February 5, 2009 thru Tuesday, February 10, 2009 at 6:00PM PST.  Simply enter 
the coupon code LINCOLN during checkout.  Act now!  Check out our new Dairy 
Combo Pack.  It has our 6 canned, dried dairy products in one convenient, 
cost-reduced package.  Also, check out a phenomenal deal on 2 pound pouches of 
cocoa in the Clearance category. 

http://store.honeyvillegrain.com


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

G'Morning, Egglettes, I'm having my cocktail in a little bit...


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> G'Morning, Egglettes, I'm having my cocktail in a little bit...


 

I beat ya!


----------



## Angelicus

Hello! I had my concoction today!  I am noticing a few things since I have started:

1. My hair is more oily than usual. It's to the point that after conditioning my hair, I didn't have to use a leave-in. I don't care that my hair is a little oily.

2. My hair is definitely stronger than usual. This is weird to me because I think I've only being drinking my egg shakes for three weeks. How could my new growth seem so strong after only three weeks? Also, I had a relaxer on Jan 15 and I already feel new growth in the back and crown of my head.

3. My SO has noticed a difference in my hair. He says it's getting longer and thicker.

Bronz, I really want to have a Part 2 thread of our discussions but I don't know how to start. If anyone is willing to help Bronz make a part 2 of this thread, please send her an instant message. I really want a new thread. Thanks.


----------



## onelove08

Checking in! In my shake: 3/4 almond milk, 1 tbs spirulina powder,1 egg yolk, 2 tbs wheat germ, 1 tbs flax oil. I also took 15 pills/4g powder along with it. For me when I did not add the spirulina I think I was hungrier because of the wheat germ? Not sure. I was not hungry today! Oh yea forgot to add, I also had  2 ounces of aloe juice in the shake. I know it may seem like a bit much but, I am lazy so, I do everything together! I use this as a meal replacement. I do not eat for 3 hours.


----------



## weaveologist

complexsimplicity said:


> But our hair is growing faster....


 
Mine sure is.



msa said:


> I'll believe that when I see it.


 
I posted pictures, so you can go see that...

I think a thread a long of this many participants proves the point.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

weaveologist said:


> Mine sure is.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted pictures, so you can go see that...
> 
> I think a thread a long of this many participants proves the point.


 Thanks so much, Weaveologist.  Points made perfectly.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Hi Ladies,

I just want you to be the first to know that my LCHF membership is coming up early next month. I am not going to renew my membership. I have learned so much on this website but it is time for me to move on. I will probally lurk for awhile and maybe someday see some of my cousins (Nikko's) on this journey we call life.  I love you all so much (you wouldn't believe how much). I have just gotten tired of coming to the website and need a break from it.


----------



## Platinum

I haven't even started my shakes yet! *sigh* I need to start because I really want to see if I can make APL by Dec.


----------



## Kimbosheart

Platinum said:


> I haven't even started my shakes yet! *sigh* I need to start because I really want to see if I can make APL by Dec.



Girl whatchu waitin on? Just mix it up, pinch your nose and swallow, its not that bad and you get used to it.

Bye Puffy, when you go I will miss you!


----------



## msa

weaveologist said:


> I posted pictures, so you can go see that...
> 
> I think a thread a long of this many participants proves the point.



I must have missed your pictures, I'll definitely look for them. And, there are lots of long threads, with many participants, about things that don't really work (MT, MTG, MN, BT, BM, etc. etc.)...so that doesn't do much to convince me. But, I'm all about progress pictures so believe me I'll be looking for them. I'm just doing my research.

I'm more interested in this because it's natural and it'll make me healthier all around, which my hair will benefit from of course.


----------



## complexsimplicity

msa said:


> I must have missed your pictures, I'll definitely look for them. And, there are lots of long threads, with many participants, about things that don't really work (MT, MTG, MN, BT, BM, etc. etc.)...so that doesn't do much to convince me. But, I'm all about progress pictures so believe me I'll be looking for them. I'm just doing my research.
> 
> I'm more interested in this because it's natural and it'll make me healthier all around, which my hair will benefit from of course.


 
it seems like what's holding you back is the raw egg bc of the egg white. you can always substitute the raw egg w/ powdered eggs or egg beaters. or you can separate the egg white and the yolk. the key is really protein, so you can just use some amino acids or protein powders or drinks. increase the protein, increase hair growth. hth.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh, Puffy, that hurt.  You will be missed.  Let's keep in touch.  You're a great gal.  I understand, though.  This site was really addictive when I first joined and searched for answers, thank goodness, I've found a lot of what I was looking for.  So, my time on the site is not as consuming as it once was.  I wish you well, PuffyBrown.  (a little tear drops...)



PuffyBrown said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just want you to be the first to know that my LCHF membership is coming up early next month. I am not going to renew my membership. I have learned so much on this website but it is time for me to move on. I will probally lurk for awhile and maybe someday see some of my cousins (Nikko's) on this journey we call life. I love you all so much (you wouldn't believe how much). I have just gotten tired of coming to the website and need a break from it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

How goes it, Egglettes?


----------



## J-Moe

Hey Ladies, I've  been keeping up on all of your wonderful progress while working out the kinks. I'm still having my shake on a daily basis but I've missed a few days here and there. I was just checking in to say what's up!! I have a question are any of you ladies taking Cholrella?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^I took it for a while, but I knew nothing of it making hair grow...I discontinued it after a while, it made me feel a little odd, not bad, but different.  I wish i knew of the effects, i would have kept it up.

Glad you're keeping up with your cocktail, I'm looking forward to having mine in the am.


----------



## yodie

J-Moe said:


> Hey Ladies, I've been keeping up on all of your wonderful progress while working out the kinks. I'm still having my shake on a daily basis but I've missed a few days here and there. I was just checking in to say what's up!! I have a question are any of you ladies taking Cholrella?


 
I'm taking chlorella and drinking the shake.

Bye Puffy.  I totally understand your decision.  Your posts will be missed.  I've decided not to renew when my membership expires.  Time to move on.


----------



## MonaRae

See you PuffyBrown!  I'm sure the MBA is working you so I truly understand!


----------



## Essensual

J-Moe said:


> Hey Ladies, I've been keeping up on all of your wonderful progress while working out the kinks. I'm still having my shake on a daily basis but I've missed a few days here and there. I was just checking in to say what's up!! I have a question are any of you ladies taking Cholrella?


 
I'm taking Chlorella too. I'm up to 4 grams will no ill effects. 

Puffy,
I understand your decision and wish you all the best life has to offer. 
Peace and blessings, and HHG!


----------



## Kimbosheart

J-Moe said:


> Hey Ladies, I've  been keeping up on all of your wonderful progress while working out the kinks. I'm still having my shake on a daily basis but I've missed a few days here and there. I was just checking in to say what's up!! I have a question are any of you ladies taking Cholrella?




Yes ma'am I am. So is Yodie and maybe a few others. Both are doing wonderful things for my body and my hair. I just upped my dosage of chlorella though and everytime I do that I get a mini break out but I should be seeing skin benefits very soon.

Both the Chlorella and the egg shake together are very beneficial for regulating your body. I am seeing very interesting results in that area.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Platinum, have you taken the plunge?  Come on and join us and you won't even have to hold your nose!  lol!

Have a great Sunday, Egglettes~


----------



## onelove08

J-Moe said:


> Hey Ladies, I've been keeping up on all of your wonderful progress while working out the kinks. I'm still having my shake on a daily basis but I've missed a few days here and there. I was just checking in to say what's up!! I have a question are any of you ladies taking Cholrella?


 
I just started last week!


----------



## tallnomad

Just checking in.  Haven't missed a day in two weeks!  So far so good.


----------



## ayoung

OK---I can't wait to post progress pics! (well, if everyone is revealing in March--I might be late b/c I won't use heat again until ~May) But I do have my feb update in my fotki.

I used heat for the first time since mid-December and I have def. noticeable hair improvement and growth.

I started Jan 1st. drinking the egg drink. The first week was only egg whites and then the rest of the time 1-2 entire eggs. 

I will DEF be doing this consist. until Summer and will be keeping this as a part of my routine.


----------



## sunbubbles

Morning Ladies!!

Just checking in! I ve been taking my shake  faithfully for almost 2 weeks now.. UUUMMMM......................... Did I already mention Im having a great SKIN month!!!!Im like glowing! Its amazing. I dont care if this shake makes my hair BUTT length or not, because my skin has never been softer! and my BOOBS!! at first I was like "something weird is going on. "My cup runneth over"Ive been having that horrible "4 BOOBY SYNDROME" in the bra.  (yall KNOW what Im talking about so dont act!!) lol I dont know what thats about, its weird............ but I like it!!! So drink up ladies! 
Ive been tryna recruit everybody! lol My mom wont do it, but she does remember her father drinking raw eggs every morning for breakfast. So I guess it was an old school practice.
Peace out!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Great testimonies, Ladies....haha, sunbubbles, "my cup runneth over" -  that's a real good one.  I did a super LOL!  on that one.  Yep, something in the cocktail makes the boobs perk-up, for real.

Had my cocktail, all was good, haven't changed my recipe because i'm loving my results.  Everyone is mentioning how thick my hair is looking.  My wash n' go's have been uncomfortable, lately.  The ponies are hurting my head.  My mom said my hair looked "packed." lol~


----------



## weaveologist

msa said:


> I must have missed your pictures, I'll definitely look for them. And, there are lots of long threads, with many participants, about things that don't really work (MT, MTG, MN, BT, BM, etc. etc.)...so that doesn't do much to convince me. But, I'm all about progress pictures so believe me I'll be looking for them. I'm just doing my research.
> 
> I'm more interested in this because it's natural and it'll make me healthier all around, which my hair will benefit from of course.


 
If you search this thread for my name you will find my post with the pictures. If not, PM me, and would be more than happy to email them to you. I will also be posting additional progress pics on the 20th (My monthly anniversary of my inch a month personal challenge)...... MT, MTG, and BM also works! I am a witness. My hair is growing like crazy! The LHCF forum is FULL of progress pics and proof of what works!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Are any of you Egglettes drinking two cocktails per day?  I think I want to do this and I'd like to know of your results.  Thanks in advance~


----------



## CosmicVisitor

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Are any of you Egglettes drinking two cocktails per day? I think I want to do this and I'd like to know of your results. Thanks in advance~


 
Hey Br*nze,

I drink two cocktails per day. In the morning I have the Alexander cocktail:
1 Egg
2 tsp Wheat Germ
1 tsp Wheat Germ oil
Soya Milk
Pinch of cinnamon for flavour

I have a normal lunch and in the evening I drink my own cocktail:
1 scoop of soya protein powder
Mango juice

I find both cocktails really filling but follow up with lots of water during the day. I'd say for the past week of doing this, my hair has almost grown 1cm and my face is definitely clearer (my boss commented on my clearer complexion lol) I've also lost about 3 inches from my waist, hips, arms and thighs. HTH

On another note, my copy of the Natural Way to Super Beauty finally arrived today


----------



## Kimbosheart

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Are any of you Egglettes drinking two cocktails per day?  I think I want to do this and I'd like to know of your results.  Thanks in advance~



Bronze, for the past 15 days I have been drinking 2 of the original cocktails/shakes per day. For the first few days I was drinking it with the added protein but Im worried about calories and fat so I cut that out. Now my recipe only has the chlorella and spirulina powders in it which add protein and a nasty fish taste. Im only going to continue for the next 15 days making it 30 days in total. I dont want to comment on all the benefits I have been seeing because I don't know what they should be properly attributed too. BUT my hair and skin have greatly improved within those two weeks, and I have obtained measurable growth.

Now for other side effects. At first I was losing weight doing the 2 shakes, but I was also working out and not eating anything because I couldnt. I have only done 1 workout in the past week and I am not feeling comfortable with that given the amount of protein that I am taking so believe that I will be remedying that situation ASAP.  I hate aerobics so I tivo Gilad or do the Jiliian Micheals 30 day shred both are about 22 minutes and then I do like 5 of the Callenetics moves nightly. I know thats not much but I think its helping. I hope this helps. If you need something more specific let me know and I can try to answer your questions.


----------



## yodie

I'd like to do two shakes a day. Maybe I'll try once my mom leaves town.

Hi ladies.  Been awhile since I really posted here.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks Cosmic, Kimbos and Yodie,

I was hoping for weight loss and increased growth, to tell the truth.  Thanks ladies, this will be on my to do list for next week.  

Happy Waistlength Hair Growing, Egglettes~

Cosmic, you will Luv Luv Luv that book!


----------



## Kimbosheart

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks Cosmic, Kimbos and Yodie,
> 
> I was hoping for weight loss and increased growth, to tell the truth.  Thanks ladies, this will be on my to do list for next week.
> 
> Happy Waistlength Hair Growing, Egglettes~
> 
> Cosmic, you will Luv Luv Luv that book!



I just guilted myself into working out, so I went and did Gilad real quick. 

Bronze I will let you know about the increased growth. I am hoping that everything combined I get 1.5 inches this month maybe 2. 

I honestly upped it to 2 shakes a day because of the skin benefits I was seeing. I was hoping it would continue to decrease the discoloration on my elbows and knees and fade those old acne scars. I think its working.


----------



## Stella B.

PuffyBrown said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just want you to be the first to know that my LCHF membership is coming up early next month. I am not going to renew my membership. I have learned so much on this website but it is time for me to move on. I will probally lurk for awhile and maybe someday see some of my cousins (Nikko's) on this journey we call life.  I love you all so much (you wouldn't believe how much). I have just gotten tired of coming to the website and need a break from it.



Wow, PuffyBrown! You will be so missed around here! It won't be the same without you! (sniff, sniff..) Keep in touch, and let us know about all the progress you're having with your hair, and school!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Kimbosheart said:


> I just guilted myself into working out, so I went and did Gilad real quick.
> 
> Bronze I will let you know about the increased growth. I am hoping that everything combined I get 1.5 inches this month maybe 2.
> 
> I honestly upped it to 2 shakes a day because of the skin benefits I was seeing. I was hoping it would continue to decrease the discoloration on my elbows and knees and fade those old acne scars. I think its working.


 I swore to myself i would not mention this unless someone else did, but my KNEES, ANKLES and ELBOWS are improving in tone, texture and scars are fading away.  Yessss!  

I thought, am i imagining things, but i used to use cocoa butter faithfully and i stopped for a few months, don't ask why, i mean i've used for yeeeaars, anyway, i took a good look at myself and I see the difference.  Scars on my body are disappearing like they were never there to begin with.

It is *definitely* working.


----------



## dlove

My skin is so soft its unbelievable!  I'm wearing my hair braided and wearing a wig until May.  I cant wait to see the growth.  Will be reporting hair growth in May...

I take my shake everyday...late for work and all!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

it's a good thing to wear a wig and hide your hair...if only i had the gutzzz....


----------



## divinefavor

Good Morning!  I have not had the shake since Thursday morning.  I ran out of eggs and keep forgetting to get them when I go to the store.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^ I soo hate when that happens, I've been picking up 3 dozen at a time...lol an I still run out...3 cartons of soy and i still run out in a week, go figure!  I had my cocktail and looks like i'm still slimming down...I have to find a black dress today so we'll see....{bronze says a prayer}


----------



## yodie

Morning ladies.  Gotta get back to posting here.

Just sipped my lovely green shake.  I took the wig off and pressed my hair last night.  Whew, that was a challenge, but I must admit that I'm seeing progress.  

My shake is still simple:
Almond Milk
Egg
Wheat Germ (not the oil)
Frozen Banana
Ice
I'm adding chlorella instead of spinach.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Great news, Yodie, keep up the progress, Chica.



yodie said:


> Morning ladies. Gotta get back to posting here.
> 
> Just sipped my lovely green shake. I took the wig off and pressed my hair last night. Whew, that was a challenge, but I must admit that I'm seeing progress.
> 
> My shake is still simple:
> Almond Milk
> Egg
> Wheat Germ (not the oil)
> Frozen Banana
> Ice
> I'm adding chlorella instead of spinach.


----------



## msa

complexsimplicity said:


> it seems like what's holding you back is the raw egg bc of the egg white. you can always substitute the raw egg w/ powdered eggs or egg beaters. or you can separate the egg white and the yolk. the key is really protein, so you can just use some amino acids or protein powders or drinks. increase the protein, increase hair growth. hth.



Yeah, I'm definitely not eating any raw egg ever, my doctor would throw a fit. But, I do like getting the information and I already eat a lot of protein so I'm sure I'm fine on that front. Thank you for the suggestions though!



weaveologist said:


> If you search this thread for my name you will find my post with the pictures. If not, PM me, and would be more than happy to email them to you. I will also be posting additional progress pics on the 20th (My monthly anniversary of my inch a month personal challenge)...... MT, MTG, and BM also works! I am a witness. My hair is growing like crazy! The LHCF forum is FULL of progress pics and proof of what works!



Thanks I'll definitely look for them. I have a question....if you're using all of those growth aids at one time, including the shake, how do you know which one is working? I mean you can't really contribute your success to one thing can you? I would think you can't.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

msa said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely not eating any raw egg ever, my doctor would throw a fit. But, I do like getting the information and I already eat a lot of protein so I'm sure I'm fine on that front. Thank you for the suggestions though!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I'll definitely look for them. I have a question....if you're using all of those growth aids at one time, including the shake, how do you know which one is working? I mean you can't really contribute your success to one thing can you? I would think you can't.


I'm using multiple growth aids, and I know when i add something to my regimen if my results change in anyway.  I know what type of growth and thickness i've gotten with the cocktail and without.  My growth/thickness has been more substantial *with*. 

As with most LHCFers, we go for multiple routes to growth and many of us know how to track/assess our patterns based on our reggies.  So, I don't doubt anyone, I assume they are knowledgeable enough about their bodies (hair) that they'd know what is working and what isn't.  Now this doesn't apply to everyone, but I think it applies to enough of us.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Egglettes, how goes it?


----------



## divinefavor

Well, when I got off work I went straight to WF because I wanted try the wheat germ oil now and see if that makes a difference than when I wasn't putting it in my shake.  I also didn't forget the eggs this time!  Saturday, I bought Hemp milk instead of the almond milk, I hope the hemp milk doesn't gross me out.  So my shake starting tomorrow will be:

Egg
Wheat germ
Wheat germ oil
hemp milk


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

divinefavor said:


> Well, when I got off work I went straight to WF because I wanted try the wheat germ oil now and see if that makes a difference than when I wasn't putting it in my shake. I also didn't forget the eggs this time! Saturday, I bought Hemp milk instead of the almond milk, I hope the hemp milk doesn't gross me out. So my shake starting tomorrow will be:
> 
> Egg
> Wheat germ
> Wheat germ oil
> hemp milk


 Sounds good DivineF, tell me how the hemp milk tastes.  Just make sure to blend your wg oil really well add a sprinkle of cinnamon, and you'll be fine.  that wg oil has soo many benefits, you'll appreciate that.

I am so excited, Egglettes.  My mother told me that i'm slimming down.  Yaay!


----------



## AstroQueen77

starting this tomorrow along with a 30 day raw food diet. i have everything except the wheat germ oil....is this ok?


----------



## divinefavor

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Sounds good DivineF, tell me how the hemp milk tastes.  Just make sure to blend your wg oil really well add a sprinkle of cinnamon, and you'll be fine.  that wg oil has soo many benefits, you'll appreciate that.
> 
> I am so excited, Egglettes.  My mother told me that i'm slimming down.  Yaay!



Wish I had seen your post this am before drinking the shake.  I did not like my shake this morning and almost gagged.  But, I got it down.  I did not like the taste at all, I don't know if it was the hemp milk or the wg oil.  I used the Vidoin brand from WF and the date hasn't expired, so the wg oil couldn't have been rancid.  I wasn't brave enough to taste the hemp milk before putting it in the shake to see what it really tasted like.  Not knowing that you wrote this post, I called myself doctoring the shake up a little with cinnamon and also add a tad of agave nectar.  But, it still wasn't good!  Maybe I need to mix the oil with something first before putting it in my blender.  I'm not sure.


----------



## onelove08

I do not put wheat germ oil in my shake. I am still seeing progress.


----------



## divinefavor

onelove08 said:


> I do not put wheat germ oil in my shake. I am still seeing progress.



Do you take wheat germ oil at all?  Maybe I should just take that by itself right before I drink the shake.  I wanted to try the wg oil because so many were giving reports about their skin, and I hadn't seen those type results while drinking the shape without the wg oil.


----------



## weaveologist

msa said:


> Thanks I'll definitely look for them. I have a question....if you're using all of those growth aids at one time, including the shake, how do you know which one is working? I mean you can't really contribute your success to one thing can you? I would think you can't.


 
I do use multiple growth aids so I can only tell doubters to take it for what it is! I am not the only individual drinking this. There are many women in this thread that have posted the benefits. There is proof. Anything additional would take doing it yourself! That or continue to doubt.





Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I'm using multiple growth aids, and I know when i add something to my regimen if my results change in anyway. I know what type of growth and thickness i've gotten with the cocktail and without. My growth/thickness has been more substantial *with*.
> 
> As with most LHCFers, we go for multiple routes to growth and many of us know how to track/assess our patterns based on our reggies. So, I don't doubt anyone, I assume they are knowledgeable enough about their bodies (hair) that they'd know what is working and what isn't. Now this doesn't apply to everyone, but I think it applies to enough of us.


 
Thanks Bronze!!


----------



## onelove08

divinefavor said:


> Do you take wheat germ oil at all? Maybe I should just take that by itself right before I drink the shake. I wanted to try the wg oil because so many were giving reports about their skin, and I hadn't seen those type results while drinking the shape without the wg oil.


 no, i never purchased it. a couple of people said they were gaining weight with it. i do not need any extra pounds so i decided not to include it. i do however, put the untoasted wheat germ in it. i use coconut oil instead. my skin looks nice(DH has been telling me .lol.) but, i take ALA and i am also mixing green powders and taking green pills with the shake.


----------



## sunbubbles

divinefavor said:


> Wish I had seen your post this am before drinking the shake.  I did not like my shake this morning and almost gagged.  But, I got it down.  I did not like the taste at all, I don't know if it was the hemp milk or the wg oil.  I used the Vidoin brand from WF and the date hasn't expired, so the wg oil couldn't have been rancid.  I wasn't brave enough to taste the hemp milk before putting it in the shake to see what it really tasted like.  Not knowing that you wrote this post, I called myself doctoring the shake up a little with cinnamon and also add a tad of agave nectar.  But, it still wasn't good!  Maybe I need to mix the oil with something first before putting it in my blender.  I'm not sure.



GIIIRRRRRLLLL!! Believe me its the WG oil!! 
Im not feelin tha taste of that stuff either so I went to gnc and got some of the  WG oil pills!! Same thing.


----------



## complexsimplicity

yeah...the wheat germ oil doesn't taste that hot. i have the same brand, viobin. i don't really care though. in my head i'm thinking "waistlength hair here i come!" and that's when i take the drink straight to the head. i haven't looked back since.


----------



## Amerie123

okay ladies, does this shake make you loose weight? if so, i don't want to take it. anyone???


----------



## MonaRae

Believe me its the Viobin!  If you go to Whole Foods get the one in the freezer section.  It cost about $16 but if you must use WG its worth the price.  I brought it one time and after that I stuck with Flaxseed oil by Udo's.


----------



## divinefavor

complexsimplicity said:


> yeah...the wheat germ oil doesn't taste that hot. i have the same brand, viobin. i don't really care though. in my head i'm thinking "waistlength hair here i come!" and that's when i take the drink straight to the head. i haven't looked back since.



Have you gained weight at all from the wg oil?


----------



## divinefavor

MonaRae said:


> Believe me its the Viobin!  If you go to Whole Foods get the one in the freezer section.  It cost about $16 but if you must use WG its worth the price.  I brought it one time and after that I stuck with Flaxseed oil by Udo's.



I didn't know I could get WG oil out of the freezer.  I got the one in the supplements section, that's where the guy walked me to to get it.  Shoot, I may just get some flaxseed oil and/or finish off my total EFA oil and call it day.  I don't know if I can stomach the wg oil.


----------



## complexsimplicity

divinefavor said:


> Have you gained weight at all from the wg oil?


 
_nope. no weight gain._


----------



## Kimbosheart

why was this thread on page 6?


----------



## MonaRae

divinefavor said:


> I didn't know I could get WG oil out of the freezer. I got the one in the supplements section, that's where the guy walked me to to get it. Shoot, I may just get some flaxseed oil and/or finish off my total EFA oil and call it day. I don't know if I can stomach the wg oil.


 
Trust me the one in the freezer section (I really mean to say the refridgerated section) is so much better.  But its too expensive for me.  You only get an 8 oz bottle for $16 when I could get 17 oz bottle of Flaxseed for the same price.

OK, I started drinking a protein drink Monday and today I decided to add the raw egg and wouldn't you know it my uncontrollable erge to eat started up again!  Its the raw egg!  Even tho I am full I can't stop eating!  I know it sound weird but just like clock work I have been eating out of control today!!!!!

So now that I know that I may just do the alternative virgin of the drink.  I'm back in the game!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

What's up, Egglettes?  Missed you guys!  And yes, I'm with ya Kimbosheart, why was this thread on page 6?  LOL!  I've been busy from sun up til sun down.  Just getting a chance to post (just walked in the door an hour ago).

Okay, Egglettes, y'all can't cope with the taste of wheat germ oil for waistlength hair? OMGosh!  Come' on, Ladies, chug it on down, take it to the head, like ComplexSimplicity said.  You all can do this!  Research the benefits, I think (actually I know) it outweighs the taste.  Okay, I'm done.

To clarify, the only time wg oil caused weight gain was when one of our Egglettes, MonaRae, posted that she was allergic, and thus it caused her weight gain.  The rest of us gained weight from Whey Protein Powder.  I even stopped adding whey to my cocktail bcs i was packing on the pounds.  If you want to gain weight, add whey protein powder to your cocktail, that should do it for ya.  and double up on raw wheat germ.

I'm off to bed, Chicas.  Have a blessed night!
~Br*nze
Grow some waistlength hair, okay?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MonaRae said:


> Trust me the one in the freezer section (I really mean to say the refridgerated section) is so much better. But its too expensive for me. You only get an 8 oz bottle for $16 when I could get 17 oz bottle of Flaxseed for the same price.
> 
> OK, I started drinking a protein drink Monday and today I decided to add the raw egg and wouldn't you know it my uncontrollable erge to eat started up again! Its the raw egg! Even tho I am full I can't stop eating! I know it sound weird but just like clock work I have been eating out of control today!!!!!
> 
> So now that I know that I may just do the alternative virgin of the drink. I'm back in the game!


 
Yaay, Mona's back!  We missed you, Chica!  That's good to know.... wow, amazing how our bodies work.  So the raw egg made you eat, and *it cut my appetite*.  Isn't that odd?  I feel my metabolism going and by lunch time I'm famished, but I never over eat.  I haven't been over eating much lately, since October, really.  My appetite has decreased and my sweet tooth is gone, thank God!  If i can get an exercise regimen in, i'd be good to go.  I'm so glad you found out what was happening.  I'm very happy you are on this journey with us. {hug}


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

"Mornin' Egglettes, 'bout to have my cocktail.  Cheers!


----------



## divinefavor

So glad you're back Mona!

Well Egglettes,

Today was a little better getting the shake down with the WG oil.  I added less than a 1/2 banana, some agave nectar and a dash of cinnamon, that sort of made it bearable. So, I think I'm going to continue with the WG oil.  I'm probably going to see if I can find some research on WG oil vs. Flaxseed oil.

Ladies, it looks like my body is changing!!!  But, not just with weight, it's hard to explain, but when I look in the mirror my body looks different.  The scale is going down, but not a whole lot (this may be contributed to the green tea and lemon that I drink every day)!  Also, my hair is starting to feel and look different as far as thickness (I have very fine hair).  I'm not sure if I'm supposed to see any results yet, as I started this about a month ago and then didn't even drink the shake from Friday of last wee through Tuesday.


----------



## weaveologist

Ladies,

For those of you who hate the taste, try 8 oz of Superfood instead of milk. It tastes delish! Plus if you get the greenfood, veggies, and/or fruit flavors, you add your daily dose of veggies and fruit. Bolthouse farms is a great brand because it comes in BIG bottles for 3 bucks versus Naked that comes in a little bottle for the same price. I usually get about 3 or 4 shakes out of each bottle. Plus they have great flavors like green food, carrot, mango, perfectly protein, etc.


----------



## complexsimplicity

weaveologist said:


> Ladies,
> 
> For those of you who hate the taste, try 8 oz of Superfood instead of milk. It tastes delish! Plus if you get the greenfood, veggies, and/or fruit flavors, you add your daily dose of veggies and fruit. Bathhouse farms is a great brand because it comes in BIG bottles for 3 bucks versus Naked that comes in a little bottle for the same price. I usually get about 3 or 4 shakes out of each bottle. Plus they have great flavors like green food, carrot, mango, perfectly protein, etc.


 
_Do you mean Bolthouse Farms? I've tried their perfectly protein mocha cappuccino. Taste just like the Starbucks frap. Really good._


----------



## weaveologist

complexsimplicity said:


> _Do you mean Bolthouse Farms? I've tried their perfectly protein mocha cappuccino. Taste just like the Starbucks frap. Really good._


 
YES! lol...

I never tried to cappuccino one but I just saw it yesterday when I was picking up a few more bottles.


----------



## tallnomad

Hey Ladies.  Drinking mine.  It's actually too sweet today.  Accidentally added too much agave nectar so I hope I don't have a sugar fit. 

Enjoy your day!


----------



## AstroQueen77

day two of this...My scalp is itching...never experienced that before even with all of the tricks on the hair board..I am also on day 2 of a raw diet. 
 The shake is like a milk shake to me...I use almond milk instead of dairy. I am not using the wheat germ oil and I add in a few strawberries and blueberries. Can't taste the egg at all.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Lnacen said:


> day two of this...My scalp is itching...never experienced that before even with all of the tricks on the hair board..I am also on day 2 of a raw diet.
> The shake is like a milk shake to me...I use almond milk instead of dairy. I am not using the wheat germ oil and I add in a few strawberries and blueberries. Can't taste the egg at all.


 Welcome, Egglette Lnacen!  Glad to have you join our nest.  I feel itchy scalp at times myself...not sure if it's related to the cocktail or not, though.  It IS like a milk shake, isn't it?  No one believes that you can not identify the egg.  You can't tell it's in there.  That is so great, imo.  Let us know of your progress, okay?

Tallnomad, thanks for checking in, Chic.

Divinefavor you are probably seeing results already.  
Most of us could tell a change in a few days, so don't doubt it.

I will be out of town for a few days, Egglettes.  I will miss my beloved cocktails, so drink a few extra for me!  TIA!

~Br*nze


----------



## Kimbosheart

So, Im thinking about taking out the milk, and replacing it with green machine or some other veggie drink. Im thinking the milk cannot be as critical and ingriedient because we are all using different milk substitutes. I would keep the egg, wheat germ oil, wheat germ, brewer's yeast and chlorella. What do y'all think? I think i need more help in the veggie intake area than i do with calcium.


----------



## Essensual

Hello Egglettes,

I'm still loving this shake. I realized recently that just like Br*nze, I've been foregoing the shake on the weekends for "Big Breakfast" with the fam-. I guess it's just a G.R.I.T.S thing. A sistuh wants a biscuit on a Saturday morning.

I feel as though I am satiated for hours after drinking this (also having a similar effect with the Chlorella). The problem is that I still have a MAD sweet tooth and I am eating "treats" like crazy. Gotta get that under control A.S.AP. 

My NG is coming in thick and softer than I'm use too. I think my curl pattern has changed a little too. I'm looking forward to my next progress pic. (End of February.) I am REALLY looking forward to the April/May reveals you all are planning.:bouncegre


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I miss your posts, Essensual, there always so colorful and poetic...thanks for doing you, chica, thanks for doing you.  

Okay Chics, i got my hair blown and flatironed.  If i showed y'all pics you would not believe your eyes.  I'm very very very did i mention VERY pleased?

I can't wait until my reveal, I was thinking of texlaxing, but i'm gonna stay put.  I still got a little "spot" that needs some tlc, but the progress is definitely there.  If I drink two of these a day.?.  Lord help me.  Prayers do come true. 



Essensual said:


> Hello Egglettes,
> 
> I'm still loving this shake. I realized recently that just like Br*nze, I've been foregoing the shake on the weekends for "Big Breakfast" with the fam-. I guess it's just a G.R.I.T.S thing. A sistuh wants a biscuit on a Saturday morning.
> 
> I feel as though I am satiated for hours after drinking this (also having a similar effect with the Chlorella). The problem is that I still have a MAD sweet tooth and I am eating "treats" like crazy. Gotta get that under control A.S.AP.
> 
> My NG is coming in thick and softer than I'm use too. I think my curl pattern has changed a little too. I'm looking forward to my next progress pic. (End of February.) I am REALLY looking forward to the April/May reveals you all are planning.:bouncegre


----------



## minJabs

Hi Egglettes, i have been lurking in this thread for a while now and finally to day decided to take the plunge, all i can say is i dunno what i have been waiting for!! Can you say yummy.  I can't find WGO in my neck of woods so i substituted with WGO pills. My shake was as follows:

2 Eggs
Whole milk
Mango
Raw Wheat germ
Agave nectar and some cardamom seeds for extra flavor

I cant wait to have the results you have been getting.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome MinJabs, our newest Egglette...and all the way from Nairobi!  We are very pleased to have you in our nest.  

I know, you really have to taste the cocktail to believe it.  You'll enjoy the journey and your new head of hair, and your glowing skin and your bodacious bod...and and need i go on?.....the rewards are endless.



minJabs said:


> Hi Egglettes, i have been lurking in this thread for a while now and finally to day decided to take the plunge, all i can say is i dunno what i have been waiting for!! Can you say yummy. I can't find WGO in my neck of woods so i substituted with WGO pills. My shake was as follows:
> 
> 2 Eggs
> Whole milk
> Mango
> Raw Wheat germ
> Agave nectar and some cardamom seeds for extra flavor
> 
> I cant wait to have the results you have been getting.


----------



## onelove08

Kimbosheart said:


> So, Im thinking about taking out the milk, and replacing it with green machine or some other veggie drink. Im thinking the milk cannot be as critical and ingriedient because we are all using different milk substitutes. I would keep the egg, wheat germ oil, wheat germ, brewer's yeast and chlorella. What do y'all think? I think i need more help in the veggie intake area than i do with calcium.


 
I drink milk,spirulina,toasted wheat germ,an egg yolk and chlorella pills all together. I mix everything together and drink it for breakfast. except on weekends. i love grits,bacon...


----------



## Stella B.

Kimbosheart said:


> So, Im thinking about taking out the milk, and replacing it with green machine or some other veggie drink. Im thinking the milk cannot be as critical and ingriedient because we are all using different milk substitutes. I would keep the egg, wheat germ oil, wheat germ, brewer's yeast and chlorella. What do y'all think? I think i need more help in the veggie intake area than i do with calcium.



The dairy provides you with vitamin A, D, some vitamin C, protein and calcium. As long as you know you're getting these important vits and minerals from substitutions in your drink, I'd say you're good to go!! Check out www.nutritiondata.com website for a breakdown of which food sources help you get specific nutrients that are in the hair cocktail. I mentioned this site earlier in this post-about 50 pages back. Great resource site!
I too am excited about our April-May reveal! Can't wait to check out the progress shots!!


----------



## Stella B.

weaveologist said:


> YES! lol...
> 
> I never tried to cappuccino one but I just saw it yesterday when I was picking up a few more bottles.



Yep, this stuff is good! I tried it last fall on a whim, and went back the next day to get another bottle. (I wasn't thinking about the protein, I just liked the way it tasted!!!)


----------



## nafissa

Hey ladies i just started my shake. I use 1 cup of vanilla almond milk, 2 eggs and 2 tablespoons of whear germ powder. It tastes good.  Is the shake safe for toddlers? My 16 months old saw me drinking it and stsarted crying until i gave her some and she robbed me of it. Let me know if i need to hide it.


----------



## Essensual

minJabs said:


> Hi Egglettes, i have been lurking in this thread for a while now and finally to day decided to take the plunge, all i can say is i dunno what i have been waiting for!! Can you say yummy. I can't find WGO in my neck of woods so i substituted with WGO pills. My shake was as follows:
> 
> 2 Eggs
> Whole milk
> *Mango*
> Raw Wheat germ
> Agave nectar and some cardamom seeds for extra flavor
> 
> I cant wait to have the results you have been getting.


 

*in a trance-like state*

....mangoes............must................find...........mangoes...........


----------



## tallnomad

nafissa said:


> Hey ladies i just started my shake. I use 1 cup of vanilla almond milk, 2 eggs and 2 tablespoons of whear germ powder. It tastes good.  Is the shake safe for toddlers? My 16 months old saw me drinking it and stsarted crying until i gave her some and she robbed me of it. Let me know if i need to hide it.



Hi Nafissa.  I like that name. 

That's so sweet about your baby wanting some of the shake too.  Maybe Bronze and some of the ladies who have the original book can speak to this.  I'm not sure if it's harmful for babies.  I wouldn't think so, but just not sure.


----------



## tallnomad

I've never really had a prominent moustache, but recently (since this shake) I've noticed that my upper lip area has been getting thicker with hair.  Well today, goodness gracious, I noticed while washing my face, that I look like I have the lip of a 13-year-old boy.  Not to mention, my nether regions continue to be off the hook.  I mean, I never . . .  

And, I just said to heck with the MT because this shake seems to make my new growth come out just as quick.  This shake is truly amazing.


----------



## songbyrd517

Sounds like everyone has great results!  It sounds healthful, and I know how important protein is, but I don't know if I could bring myself to drink raw egg...  It doesn't make you sick?  Can I substitute peanut butter and just eat one boiled egg with the shake?


----------



## nafissa

Thanks tallnomad.     at the 13 year old boy. I hope you have some nair handy.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Egglettes, just got back in town.  

Glad to hear we have a new Egglette, Nafissa --  Welcome, Chic!!  And Songbyrd, I know you're about to jump on board, the raw egg does not make us ill and we actually luv to drink it.

Nafissa, I haven't read anything contrary about giving the raw egg to infants.  I haven't heard/read that it was harmful.  I think I've heard of others giving it to their small children.  My third grade dd is drinking it.  I wished I'd given it to my kids sooner, so I would do it, but maybe research it to make sure it's okay, to be on the really safe side.

Tallnomad, I've had to double up on my hot wax treatments, it's like i sprout everywhere overnight...well, i'd rather invest in nair than hair transplants, anyday, lol --which is really true for me considering where i've come from.

I'm still getting great results with my hair.  I wore it out this weekend and I had lots of compliments.  It did revert and poof, but it looked so healthy and thick, I didn't even mind.

Go Grow Waistlength hair, Egglettes!


----------



## Essensual

tallnomad said:


> I've never really had a prominent moustache, but recently (since this shake) I've noticed that my upper lip area has been getting thicker with hair. Well today, goodness gracious, I noticed while washing my face, that I look like I have the lip of a 13-year-old boy. Not to mention, *my nether regions continue to be off the hook*. I mean, I never . . .
> 
> And, I just said to heck with the MT because this shake seems to make my new growth come out just as quick. This shake is truly amazing.


 

...I tried to warn y'all 'bout dat "landscaping".


----------



## songbyrd517

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Egglettes, just got back in town.
> 
> And Songbyrd, I know you're about to jump on board, the raw egg does not make us ill and we actually luv to drink it.
> 
> Go Grow Waistlength hair, Egglettes!



Thank you!  You're right, none of you girls have reported any ill effects - 
other than the sprouting elsewhere    I think I may just try it, if I can get over my mental issues... I am going to have to tell myself I am not drinking raw egg, otherwise I may not be able to get it to my mouth, or I might gag for no real reason at all - even if its not nasty.  I know you all say its delicious, but my mind keeps saying, "raw egg, raw egg, RAW EGG"! LOL.  I will report back once I am able to get the ingredients, and try to drink it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Egglettes, my cupboards are bare.  I will have to restock and have my cocktail tonight.  Go Waistlength Hair Growth!!

Also, i've always been hairy, so this just makes me feel 15 again, with more hair all on my face, neck, legs and arms...it makes me feel youthful, if that's understandable....i just think of it as progress.  Because, y'all I had some hair at 15!  GEeez!


----------



## tallnomad

Song, I definitely know how you feel--truly!  The first time I made it and drank it, I had to see a song to get through it.  The song was my prayer and took my mind off of what I was drinking.  I had to drink it very slowly and carefully.  The very next day, I was good.  Once you see all of the benefits, you're not even going to realize what you're drinking.  The upside, the shake is actually just that good taste-wise anyways!  If my wimp behind can do it, I know anyone can! 



songbyrd517 said:


> Thank you!  You're right, none of you girls have reported any ill effects -
> other than the sprouting elsewhere    I think I may just try it, if I can get over my mental issues... I am going to have to tell myself I am not drinking raw egg, otherwise I may not be able to get it to my mouth, or I might gag for no real reason at all - even if its not nasty.  I know you all say its delicious, but my mind keeps saying, "raw egg, raw egg, RAW EGG"! LOL.  I will report back once I am able to get the ingredients, and try to drink it.


----------



## ayoung

I struggled w/ my drink today too 
I used 2 whole eggs instead of my usual 1---but forgot to use more milk---it was sooo thick and still kinda slimy ---I had to fight to get it down....and keep it down


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Egglettes, gonna miss my cocktail -again, I forgot and ate.  Dang.  Anyhoo, i'll try two eggs tomorrow and i'll add extra milk...thanks, Ayoung.  Hope all goes well~


----------



## sunbubbles

still goin cocktail strong! tomorrow it will be 3 weeks! Wow Ive never stuck with a challenge for more than a week! lol


----------



## divinefavor

I'm still going strong with the cocktail as well!!!  I can't remember though when I started drinking it.  I think I may be on week 4, not sure.


----------



## complexsimplicity

_still going w/ my cocktail. i believe i've been drinking it now for a little over 2 months. the only time i missed my cocktail was when i went home for the holidays for a week. other than that i haven't missed a day._


----------



## ladyofvirtue

*Hope no one is tired of me saying this but, my hair is growing off the charts.*

*Forget waistlength, *
*I'm shootin for hiplength!!!*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Well, Chics, I am growing my hair in memory of Grandmother, Mame', the best, most blessed Grandmother a person could ever have.  She is the OG Waistlength (actually hiplength) Natural Hair Diva and from this point on, I am devoting my journey to her.  She kept her long, beautiful hair 'til the end.  She was famous for her beauty, her gorgeous tresses, her generosity, her faith and her love.

I'll love you always, Mame'!

Thanks LoV for that reminder....my Mame' had hair to her hips....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

And finally, I had my cocktail today, with only one xlarge egg....


----------



## Chameleonchick

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Well, Chics, I am growing my hair in memory of Grandmother, Mame', the best, most blessed Grandmother a person could ever have. She is the OG Waistlength (actually hiplength) Natural Hair Diva and from this point on, I am devoting my journey to her. She kept her long, beautiful hair 'til the end. She was famous for her beauty, her gorgeous tresses, her generosity, her faith and her love.
> 
> I'll love you always, Mame'!
> 
> Thanks LoV for that reminder....my Mame' had hair to her hips....


 
That's awesome, I'm sure you will achieve your goals!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Chameleonchick said:


> That's awesome, I'm sure you will achieve your goals!


 

Thanks you, CChick, I hope to get there sooner rather than later....I'll see if I can post a pic of Mame'.....


----------



## Sui Topi

So just a question because this all sounds so interesting and I am really excited to join but, is anyone doing this while pregnant/breastfeeding? Also what are your thoughts? I'm in my second trimester so I don't really think if I get food poisoning and have to poop my bowel movement is really going to encourage my uterus to contract and make me deliver early but I don't want to hurt my baby. I'm just feeling very tired lately and would love to get the extra energy and protein (I have to count the grams to make sure I get enough since I am vegetarian and I would love a big boost). I've been eating cooked eggs for breakfast most days, but I know when it is cooked it loses most of the nutrients you guys are reacting from in the raw egg. Sigh, I can't wait until August when this baby comes out so I can start.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Girl, you'd love it.  I'm not certain about your lil' bambino, though.  Have you tried a search on it?  I would imagine that once it's in there, there would be no probs, but then i dunno.  It may help instead of harm, actually.  If i find anything on this, I'll be sure to post.



Sui Topi said:


> So just a question because this all sounds so interesting and I am really excited to join but, is anyone doing this while pregnant/breastfeeding? Also what are your thoughts? I'm in my second trimester so I don't really think if I get food poisoning and have to poop my bowel movement is really going to encourage my uterus to contract and make me deliver early but I don't want to hurt my baby. I'm just feeling very tired lately and would love to get the extra energy and protein (I have to count the grams to make sure I get enough since I am vegetarian and I would love a big boost). I've been eating cooked eggs for breakfast most days, but I know when it is cooked it loses most of the nutrients you guys are reacting from in the raw egg. Sigh, I can't wait until August when this baby comes out so I can start.


----------



## msa

Sui Topi said:


> So just a question because this all sounds so interesting and I am really excited to join but, is anyone doing this while pregnant/breastfeeding? Also what are your thoughts? I'm in my second trimester so I don't really think if I get food poisoning and have to poop my bowel movement is really going to encourage my uterus to contract and make me deliver early but I don't want to hurt my baby. I'm just feeling very tired lately and would love to get the extra energy and protein (I have to count the grams to make sure I get enough since I am vegetarian and I would love a big boost). I've been eating cooked eggs for breakfast most days, but I know when it is cooked it loses most of the nutrients you guys are reacting from in the raw egg. Sigh, I can't wait until August when this baby comes out so I can start.



ASK YOUR DOCTOR!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

msa said:


> ASK YOUR DOCTOR!


 As always, consult your physician in addition to consulting The Great Physician....


----------



## Hot40

I still have not started I can not find the raw wheat germ.
Can I start without it?

Another question
How do you know ifr it is working?


----------



## Hot40

tallnomad said:


> I've never really had a prominent moustache, but recently (since this shake) I've noticed that my upper lip area has been getting thicker with hair. Well today, goodness gracious, I noticed while washing my face, that I look like I have the lip of a 13-year-old boy. Not to mention, my nether regions continue to be off the hook. I mean, I never . . .
> 
> And, I just said to heck with the MT because this shake seems to make my new growth come out just as quick. This shake is truly amazing.


 

How long before I will see the results????erplexed


----------



## ladyofvirtue

^^^You will see the awesome, guaranteed results.


----------



## Hot40

ladyofvirtue said:


> ^^^You will see the awesome, guaranteed results.


 
How long before results show?


----------



## Sui Topi

msa said:


> ASK YOUR DOCTOR!



Yes Ma'am!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hot40 said:


> How long before results show?


 
For some, within a week.  It shows up in the skin, face, energy level, etc...you should see changes in your hair in 3 weeks for sure...maybe 2.


----------



## The Sweetest B

When I first saw this thread I was like what else ladies.  I have read some and now I am like okay maybe (mind over matter).  I just can't keep up with this thread.  I am an information freak(nosey)  so I feel like I always have to read the whole thread before I do anything on top of my own research.

I am some where into 60's but God there is 219 pages.  I would think after 60 pages I have what I need to decide if I am in or not.  Somebody oke:me please.


----------



## SugarBaby

The Sweetest B said:


> When I first saw this thread I was like what else ladies.  I have read some and now I am like okay maybe (mind over matter).  I just can't keep up with this thread.  I am an information freak(nosey)  so I feel like I always have to read the whole thread before I do anything on top of my own research.
> 
> I am some where into 60's but God there is 219 pages.  I would think after 60 pages I have what I need to decide if I am in or not.  Somebody oke:me please.



I think you probably got it. ....A lot of encouragement and new recipes ideas for the shakes is mostly following. 

Good Luck!


----------



## tallnomad

Hot40 said:


> How long before I will see the results????erplexed



My results came pretty quickly and I missed more than a week at one point.  I've lost track as to how long I've been doing this, but it's been since maybe the first or second week of December.  I honestly think I started noticing changes within 3-5 days.  My skin had an extra glow.


----------



## tallnomad

The Sweetest B said:


> When I first saw this thread I was like what else ladies.  I have read some and now I am like okay maybe (mind over matter).  I just can't keep up with this thread.  I am an information freak(nosey)  so I feel like I always have to read the whole thread before I do anything on top of my own research.
> 
> I am some where into 60's but God there is 219 pages.  I would think after 60 pages I have what I need to decide if I am in or not.  Somebody oke:me please.




At this point in the thread, we're mostly just posting our astonishment and excitement over various changes--softer new growth, skin glow, other body parts with increased hair growth.  As long as you have the general recipe, then you're good to go.  There have been some suggestions as to what types of milk to use--soy, almond, hemp, etc.  it's a matter of preference though.


----------



## sunbubbles

Good Morning egglettes! So I decided to do a switch up! Im going to start drinking Green Smoothies in ADDITION TO  my egglette shake.

I had my first green smoothis this morning, and Im going to be drinking my egglette shake in the evening after work, which works out better for me since I really need energy in the evenings!! I bought a blender, so now I can start adding some fruit.............. yyyuuuuuummmmmmmyyyy!! Today makes 3 weeks on my shake!! Woo Hoo!! HAPPY HAIR GROWING LADIES!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

DOes the egglette shake help thicken your hair? My hair feels so thin!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

tallnomad said:


> At this point in the thread, we're mostly just posting our astonishment and excitement over various changes--softer new growth, skin glow, other body parts with increased hair growth. As long as you have the general recipe, then you're good to go. There have been some suggestions as to what types of milk to use--soy, almond, hemp, etc. it's a matter of preference though.


 Ditto what tallnomad states.  Yes, the first 60 pages, you got the drink in a nutshell, really page 1.  THE recipe is the recipe, if you want to vary it up a bit, that's really your call.  But I haven't deviated much.    

Yep, lots of surprise and general encouragement over the results of the cocktail comprise the other 1000 posts....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

TheLadySays said:


> DOes the egglette shake help thicken your hair? My hair feels so thin!


 

The drink is for those suffering with hair loss or thinning hair...so yes, it will thicken your strands.  My hair is soo much better now, it's improving quite a bit.  I am healed of hair loss - alopecia- telogen effluvium.


----------



## alittlestar

sunbubbles said:


> Good Morning egglettes! So I decided to do a switch up! Im going to start drinking Green Smoothies in ADDITION TO my egglette shake.
> 
> I had my first green smoothis this morning, and Im going to be drinking my egglette shake in the evening after work, which works out better for me since I really need energy in the evenings!! I bought a blender, so now I can start adding some fruit.............. yyyuuuuuummmmmmmyyyy!! Today makes 3 weeks on my shake!! Woo Hoo!! HAPPY HAIR GROWING LADIES!!


 

....I have been considering adding some greens to my drink as well.  I need to do some research and decide what I want to add. I want the benefits without a strong green taste. Any recommendations?  I have a magic bullet so I am straight with the blending


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I'm still at it...had my usual cocktail in the am, really need to add a second drink in the pm...i need to get my reggie together.

All other Egglettes doing well?


----------



## divinefavor

Egglette doing well here!  I've been drinking this now with WG oil for about a week now.  I have gotten used to the WG oil taste, it's really not that bad when I add the sprinkle of cinnamon and a little agave nectar/or a little bit of banana slices.  So, I'm going to stick with the WG oil.


----------



## The Sweetest B

Came across the following today.  I apologize if it was already posted.  Hope you all find it helpful.  A very similar recipe on the end as well for those who like to experiment and change things up.  Its to long have to break up into two post sorry, please don't shoot me


http://www.stophairlossnow.co.uk/Vitamins.htm



*Vitamins and minerals play a vital role in the function of  the body, the use of certain vitamins can most certainly play a major part in  helping to maintain a healthy head of hair.  *


Introduction The human body is an amazingly complex  and wonderful machine, but it cannot function without a supply of food. The  nutrients in food are needed for energy, movement, heat, growth, repair, hair  growth and sometimes reproduction. The body needs to be able to digest the foods  it takes in so that it can be used in various ways.


There are six basic types of nutrients  and two basic non-nutrients found in food. The six nutrients are carbohydrate,  fat, protein, vitamins, minerals, trace elements; the two non-nutrients are  fibre and water. Generally speaking most foods contain several nutrients, in  varying amounts. Carrots, for instance, contain a little protein, a trace of  fat, some carbohydrate, a good deal of water, a little sugar, fibre, and a  selection of vitamins and minerals such as potassium, sodium, calcium, iron,  zinc, vitamins B6, C and E, folic acid, biotin and pantothenic acid, etc. We  need a combination of all the above nutrients to maintain a normal and healthy  body.

Para-Aminobenzoic Acid
(PABA) as this vitamin is commonly  known is one of the lesser known members of the B complex family, has been shown  to be an anti-grey hair vitamin. In tests in black animals that were feed with a  diet deficient of PABA, they developed grey hair, when the animals were  reintroduced to the vitamin, normal hair colour was restored
Research on humans with grey hair being  given 200mg of PABA after each meal produced results that showed that a study of  the hair afterwards resulted in a seventy per cent result of the hair returning  to its original colour. Other research claims that PABA combined with folic acid  also helps restore hair to its original colour.
Deficiency of PABA, Biotin, Folic Acid  and Pantothenic Acid appears to affect hair colour. Hair colour can normally be  restored with a diet rich in the B vitamins and in the few cases where colour is  not restored the hair will improve in quality and strength of growth.
PABA and the B vitamins are found in  foods such as liver, kidney, whole grain and yeast. The richest source being  liver.

 Inositol
 Inositol is also a member of the B  vitamin group. It is a compound occurring in the brain, muscles, liver, kidney  and eyes.
In laboratory animals, a diet lacking  Inositol produced baldness, but when the vitamin was added to the food of these  animals, the hair grew back again. It was also observed that male animals lost  hair twice as fast as female animals. The result of this experiment would  suggest that males require a higher Inositol intake than females. An Inositol  deficient diet can also cause eczema, a form of skin irritation.
One doctor in a series of experiments  prescribed Inositol together with other sources of B vitamins to all his balding  patients. In almost all case's hair loss was arrested, in some case's hair  growth was noticeable in as little as one month. In one case hair recovery was  total and not one bald spot remained.
Inositol, also appears to reduce the  amount of cholesterol in the blood.

Biotin
Biotin often called vitamin H, is  yet another B complex component. Biotin is a proven hair growth vitamin and a  preventative to excessive hair loss. It appears to metabolise fatty acids. Fatty  acids are a valuable growth factor in numerous processes in the body including  the hair. Biotin is also seen as an aid in preventing hair turning grey.
Biotin is found in egg yolks. Raw egg  whites actually hinder effectiveness, but when the albumen (egg white) is  cooked, the culprit - a substance called avidin is destroyed by heat. Biotin is  also present in liver, milk, yeast and kidney.
Balding men might find that a Biotin  supplement may keep their hair longer.

 Zinc
 In laboratory tests animals fed with a  zinc supplement showed signs of more hair growth, as opposed to loss of hair in  animals that were deprived of zinc in their feed. It was discovered that there  was a change in the hair protein structure when zinc was deficient in the diet.
Severe zinc deficiency in humans has  been shown to produce baldness and scalp problems that were reversed when zinc  was returned to the diet.
Zinc has also been shown to stop hair  turning grey. One doctor taking zinc for a year reversed the grey hairs which  returned to their original colour.
Zinc can be depleted by high stress  levels. For a good source of zinc, wheat germ is the best, other sources are  brewer's yeast, pumpkin seeds, oysters and mussels, shrimps and egg yolks.
One delightful effect of zinc is that  it has long been regarded as an aphrodisiac, and as such it can be very  beneficial for your sex life, which is not a bad side effect to have.

Protein
Protein is a basic ingredient in many  hair shampoos and conditioners and is also the major ingredient of hair itself,  which is at least ninety per cent protein. Whilst this should not necessarily be  the main ingredient in your diet, its importance should not be ignored.
In controlled tests volunteers,  supplementing their diets with protein in the form of 14g of gelatine daily,  found it increased the thickness of individual hair strands by as much as 45 per  cent in only two months.
Diet can influence both hair growth and  quality and gelatine has exhibited one of the highest specific dynamic effects  of any food or supplement.
Given that a strong hair is a healthy  hair, the study noted that the gelatine induced increases in the diet  constituted an improvement in the mechanical properties of the hair, including  strength. When the volunteers stopped eating the gelatine, their hair returned  to its original diameter within six months.

Vitamin E
A Canadian physician who started going  grey was able to reverse the process by taking 800iu of vitamin E in capsule  form daily. At the age of 68 after some 15 years of taking vitamin E he still  has a healthy head of thick black hair, and is the envy of men half his age.
Vitamin E has also been shown to retard  the ageing process. It has been suggested that grey hair is a symptom of body  degeneration so a supplement of vitamin E can only be beneficial whether you  have grey hair or not.
The best natural sources of vitamin E  are wheat germ, Soya beans, broccoli, brussel sprouts, spinach and eggs.

 Choline
 Choline is a B vitamin like nutrient  that's useful in counter acting the effects of stress. Recently scientists in  America were able to induce toxic levels of stress in baby animals by limiting  the amount of choline in their diets.
Choline supplements prescribed to  balding patients produced significant results to prove choline's worth in hair  loss. Lecithin is a very good source of choline, at it also supplies inositol, a  B complex vitamin with a particular affinity with choline, these two vitamins  work together well.
Foods rich in choline are egg yolks,  yeast, liver and wheat germ.

Continued in next post


----------



## The Sweetest B

Recipe at the end

Vitamin A
A deficiency of Vitamin A will  cause dry hair and rough skin. Vitamin A is stored in the liver and if large  doses (50,000 - 100,000 iu daily) are taken for a prolonged period the liver  cannot store the A vitamin, and it can build up in the body to give unpleasant  side effects which include nausea, headaches, hair loss, drowsiness and weight  loss.
The R.D.A. for vitamin A is 2,500 iu.

 Pantothenic Acid
 Pantothenic Acid also known as Calcium  Pantothenate is considered to be important to the health of the skin and scalp.  Pantothenic acid is necessary for the well being of every body cell and neither  carbohydrate nor fat can be changed into energy without it.
This nutrient is also important for the  functioning of the adrenal glands that produce much of the male sex hormones.
Volunteers who were feed on a diet  deficient of pantothenic acid showed increased vulnerability to infection and  adrenal levels dropped, blood pressure also dropped and constipation developed.
Animals lacking this nutrient in their  diet became grey haired and the follicles started to waste away.
This supplement is most often found in  B complex formulas.
This nutrient is obtained from liver,  kidney, egg yolks, whole grains, milk and potatoes.

 Cider Vinegar
 Hair loss can sometimes be a result of  poor metabolism. Many case histories show that as a result of a few teaspoonfuls  of cider vinegar each day for several months, hair loss has stopped and the  remaining hair has grown healthier and thicker. One reason for thinning hair is  a deficiency of minerals salts, so it is easy to understand why mineral-rich  cider vinegar can help.
Cider vinegar will not work the same  way for everyone. A few people may be allergic to it and others may not be  affected at all. But for many people, cider vinegar opens up a wonderful new  chapter in life.
Cider vinegar may be taken in a glass  of water first thing in the morning or just before meals. One of the side  effects can be weight loss which is an added bonus.

*Seven Wonders "Hair Food" Cocktail*
*The following drink contains Protein,  Choline, Inositol, Pantothenic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin E and Zinc: The seven  ingredients' nutritionists most often recommend for growing healthy hair.*
*8 Fl oz Plain Yoghurt
8 Fl oz Orange Juice
3 Tablespoons Wheat Germ
3 Tablespoons Brewers Yeast
1 Tablespoon Lecithin Crystals
1 Teaspoon Vitamin C Crystals
1 Raw Egg Yolk
1 Tablespoon Unflavored Gelatine Powder
Honey to Taste (optional)*
*Combine all the ingredients and blend  until smooth. If a blender is not available put all the ingredients into a jar  with a lid and shake vigorously.*
*This tonic makes a quick and nutritious  breakfast and will work wonders for your hair.*
*This cocktail should help just about  everyone, and you will certainly notice a difference to your hair once you try  it.*
Another recommended regime for hair  loss which has proved to be very effective is a supplement of the Amino Acids,  Zinc and Vitamin C. This supplement is particularly good for people who go on  crash diets and find a problem with hair loss, or problems which are less  obvious such as women who are losing hair as a result of birth control pills and  subsequent vitamin and mineral deficiencies.

 Hair loss supplement
 A daily vitamin and mineral supplement
B Complex
Pantothenic Acid
Folic Acid
P.A.B.A.
Vitamin A
Zinc
A daily supplement of the above will  help produce healthy hair and helps restore grey hair to its original colour.
0ne multi- vitamin formula 1000mg and  500mg magnesium taken daily can have a great effect on hair growth - There is no  guarantee but many people have reported a definite reduction of hair loss with  this regime.
Another combination that has produced  excellent results with some people is a daily supplement of choline and inositol,  1000mg of each daily.
The Amino Acid L Tyrosine is also  recommended for helping hair regain its natural colour.
While there are a number of supplements  which can be beneficial, it is important for the diet to improve and take  precedence over supplements alone. That said there are enormous benefits to be  derived from using vitamins, many food products today have been treated with  chemicals during the growing process.
When anyone is embarking on a course of  vitamins or minerals they should be aware that results will not happen  overnight. Vitamins are not some magic potion that is suddenly going to cure  hair loss overnight. They may not do anything for some people but for others  they will achieve excellent results with noticeable differences in hair growth  and in the slowing down of hair loss.
Results will usually take from about  three to four months before the body actually reacts to the effects brought  about by the vitamins.
Vitamins should always be taken as directed on the  bottle and not more than the stated dosage. An extra helping of a vitamin does  not make it work twice as much, besides which it can be dangerous overdosing on  certain vitamins. When taking vitamins you may find that you have to take them  after a meal otherwise they may cause a stomach upset.


----------



## alittlestar

^ This is good info. Thanks for sharing


----------



## sunbubbles

alittlestar said:


> ....I have been considering adding some greens to my drink as well.  I need to do some research and decide what I want to add. I want the benefits without a strong green taste. Any recommendations?  I have a magic bullet so I am straight with the blending




Hey Girly! Heres the thread below about the green shakes and heres what I used this morning! The best part is you can pretty much do whatever you want with it as far as ingredients! HTH! 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=327363


My shake this morning

Spring mix ( I had to use this stuff up)
Celery
1 apple
1 banana
2 TBS Ground Flaxseed
1 scoop Acai powder
Water
Ice


----------



## Nicole1976

I just made my first drink...

OOOhhh it was terrible erplexed

1 cup milk
3 tbsp wheat germ (I couldnt find raw wheat germ so I go toasted what germ)
1 tbsp wheat germ oil
1 tsp Cholorphyll (<- this might have done it too, not sure)
1 Banana

I'm definitely not a quiter, so I am going to try and figure out what's grossing me out and lessen it (I have a feeling its the Wheat Germ Oil)

Anybody else have issue with the Wheat Germ Oil?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks The Sweetest B~ 

I found this same information in a thread not long ago...many of our Egglettes have been making a very similar version of this drink.  Great minds think alike!

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Nicole1976 said:


> I just made my first drink...
> 
> OOOhhh it was terrible erplexed
> 
> 1 cup milk
> 3 tbsp wheat germ (I couldnt find raw wheat germ so I go toasted what germ)
> 1 tbsp wheat germ oil
> 1 tsp Cholorphyll (<- this might have done it too, not sure)*I think this was your culprit...*
> 1 Banana
> *Did you add an egg, or did you go egg-free?*
> I'm definitely not a quiter, so I am going to try and figure out what's grossing me out and lessen it (I have a feeling its the Wheat Germ Oil)
> 
> Anybody else have issue with the Wheat Germ Oil?


 *The taste definitely would not have been terrible, so i'm sure it was chlorophyll, if i remember correctly, it has an awful taste.*

*try it next time without the chlorophyll, you'll be much happier...or perhaps use less?*


----------



## Nicole1976

Okay, Actually I did include the egg, just forgot to list it.

Good Eye!

I think I will drop the Chlorophyl...that stuff is so...GROSS...

Anyway I am happy to join the crew!!!

Thanks for all you do


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks Egglette Nicole1976...thank you for being there for me when i first started MY journey...you never know how you'll get it back, huh?....



Nicole1976 said:


> Okay, Actually I did include the egg, just forgot to list it.
> 
> Good Eye!
> 
> I think I will drop the Chlorophyl...that stuff is so...GROSS...
> 
> Anyway I am happy to join the crew!!!
> 
> Thanks for all you do


----------



## alittlestar

Nicole1976 said:


> I just made my first drink...
> 
> OOOhhh it was terrible erplexed
> 
> 1 cup milk
> 3 tbsp wheat germ (I couldnt find raw wheat germ so I go toasted what germ)
> 1 tbsp wheat germ oil
> 1 tsp Cholorphyll (<- this might have done it too, not sure)
> 1 Banana
> 
> I'm definitely not a quiter, so I am going to try and figure out what's grossing me out and lessen it (I have a feeling its the Wheat Germ Oil)
> 
> Anybody else have issue with the Wheat Germ Oil?


 

... 1) I don't think the toasted wheat germ is as good as the raw wheat germ.  2) I think the recipe called for 2 tbsp as opposed to 3tbsps. 
3) Cholorphyll has a very strong taste and smell.  You might either need to remove this from this shake or perhaps add something else to mask the taste.  Hope this helps !


----------



## Nicole1976

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks Egglette Nicole1976...thank you for being there for me when i first started MY journey...you never know how you'll get it back, huh?....


 
Sure don't


----------



## Nicole1976

alittlestar said:


> ... 1) I don't think the toasted wheat germ is as good as the raw wheat germ. 2) I think the recipe called for 2 tbsp as opposed to 3tbsps.
> 3) Cholorphyll has a very strong taste and smell. You might either need to remove this from this shake or perhaps add something else to mask the taste. Hope this helps !


 
That was very helpful.

I just cant seem to find raw wheat germ locally
and I dont want to order it because it's a 
refrigerated item (I'm a little anal about some things )

So I thought...okay...I guess I will just settle for 
the toasted stuff...

It's actually really good all by itself, I could see 
myself having it as a snack through out the day; 
this would be in addition to my morning shake


----------



## alittlestar

Nicole1976 said:


> That was very helpful.
> 
> I just cant seem to find raw wheat germ locally
> and I dont want to order it because it's a
> refrigerated item (I'm a little anal about some things )
> 
> So I thought...okay...I guess I will just settle for
> the toasted stuff...
> 
> It's actually really good all by itself, I could see
> myself having it as a snack through out the day;
> this would be in addition to my morning shake


 

....Where did you get the toasted wheat germ from? a health food store?

Here are the two brands of raw wheat germ that I have successfully tried.











I found the Red Mill brand in the baking section of Whole Foods, not refridgerated.  I hope this helps !


----------



## determine3

Hey Egglettes...been a while since i checked in but i'm still on board.  I haven't been as consistent bc i kept running out of supplies but after a quick visit to costco i am now the proud owner of 60 eggs and 3 boxes of soya milk.  I'm actually doing a 30 day personal challenge where everything that is beneficial to me is my focus and #1 on my list is my shake!!!!  

So today is officially Day 1.

Edited to ADD: for the first time in my life I actually do believe, *ahem*, know, that I can grow me some long hair.  The longest my hair has been is a little past my shoulders but I know now that ANY length I want I can achieve.  To think the answer has always been right before us.  What you put into your body is what you put out of your body.  By nourishing our bodies with the proper ingredients our hair is growing!!!!!!!!!!  I am no longer relaxing my hair.  I'm gonna have a BIG A$$ afro!!


----------



## Nicole1976

alittlestar said:


> ....Where did you get the toasted wheat germ from? a health food store?
> 
> Here are the two brands of raw wheat germ that I have successfully tried.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B000LKYWCG/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=16310101&s=grocery
> 
> 
> 
> I found the Red Mill brand in the baking section of Whole Foods, not refridgerated. I hope this helps !


 
It definitely does!  I will try the baking isle next time.  And I think I wil need to go to a Specialty Store.

Our main stores here in Florida are Publix and Winn-Dixie, both these stores did not carry Raw Wheat Germ 

I actually found the toasted wheat germ on the cereal isle in both Publix and Winn-Dixie


----------



## The Sweetest B

Nicole1976 said:


> It definitely does!  I will try the baking isle next time.  And I think I wil need to go to a Specialty Store.
> 
> Our main stores here in Florida are *Publix *and Winn-Dixie, both these stores did not carry Raw Wheat Germ
> 
> I actually found the toasted wheat germ on the cereal isle in both Publix and Winn-Dixie



You may want to double check your Publix.  They sometimes have things separated even though in the same family.  I know they have greenwise or organic section.  For example in Publix here you will not find soy and greek yougurt with Dannon, Yoplait.  They are in a different area of the store.


----------



## Nicole1976

The Sweetest B said:


> You may want to double check your Publix. They sometimes have things separated even though in the same family. I know they have greenwise or organic section. For example in Publix here you will not find soy and greek yougurt with Dannon, Yoplait. They are in a different area of the store.


 
I will do that , I also asked if our 
Publix could consider ordering it in 
the future...and they are looking into it


----------



## The Sweetest B

I am preparing to embark on this journey.  I do not like milk and would like to also keep the carbs in this cocktail low.  When I make my whey protein shakes I usually make them with about a 1/2-3/4cup of Crystal Light.  This gives a sweet taste with out adding anymore sweetener as well as some flavor.
I am wondering if this would work for this cocktail.

Do you all add ice?

I think I may just add the ingredients to my whey shakes.


----------



## tallnomad

I'm still going through the thread, so sorry if this has already perhaps been suggested.  I add romaine and spinach.  Romaine has an extremely mild taste.  You can't even taste it.  Spinach isn't bad either.  This week I'm adding in baby romaine which is very mild too.




alittlestar said:


> ....I have been considering adding some greens to my drink as well.  I need to do some research and decide what I want to add. I want the benefits without a strong green taste. Any recommendations?  I have a magic bullet so I am straight with the blending


----------



## alittlestar

Nicole1976 said:


> It definitely does! I will try the baking isle next time. And I think I wil need to go to a Specialty Store.
> 
> Our main stores here in Florida are Publix and Winn-Dixie, both these stores did not carry Raw Wheat Germ
> 
> I actually found the toasted wheat germ on the cereal isle in both Publix and Winn-Dixie


 
....Oh I see. This item might be hard to find in your area.  Hopefully you will track it down and reap the beneifts.  Feel free to PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Nicole1976, regarding the toasted wheat germ...it has less nutrional value than raw wheat germ, but if that's all you can find, i would use it.  i used toasted wg for months before i switched over to raw and i don't think it hurt too badly.


----------



## complexsimplicity

so i had added some muscle milk light in the banana creme flavor. it was so delicious!!! it made my shake a little bit too thick but all i could taste was the muscle milk. i'm going to buy some of this after i finish the designer whey protein and amino fuel i already have. someone had left their muscle milk light at work and she doesn't even really like it. muscle milk is a bit expensive but i get a good amount of protein and it tastes great.


----------



## Stella B.

Hi Bronze and crew!  Just checking in to say hi, and to see how everybody's doing. The last time I checked in there were about 132 posts! This thread seems to double every week!!! Anyway, I did have my cocktail today, it was good. Mixed up a little Spiru-tein powder with milk and egg. It wasn't as tasty as the vanilla version, but I tolerated it because I know it will get the job done! I gave myself a moisture treatment the other day, where I dc'ed with heat and a good conditioner. Since I'm getting more protein now through the hair cocktail, its helpful for me to give my hair additional moisture treatments, so I can avoid protein overload, which causes excess shedding and breaking. Overall, my hair is still doing good!


----------



## sunbubbles

I mixed my cocktail in my new blender yesterday with some vanilla rice milk. All I can say is .............mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! It had a creamy like texture. Ive started taking fish oil pills again, since I cant get the wheat germ oil down. You know what Im actually starting to CRAVE my cocktail everyday! I think im gonna toast some coconut and put that in there with 2 eggs and a banana and some pineapple.......
 watch your step......My drool is all over the floor!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

sunbubbles said:


> I mixed my cocktail in my new blender yesterday with some vanilla rice milk. All I can say is .............mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! It had a creamy like texture. Ive started taking fish oil pills again, since I cant get the wheat germ oil down. You know what Im actually starting to CRAVE my cocktail everyday! I think im gonna toast some coconut and put that in there with 2 eggs and a banana and some pineapple.......
> watch your step......My drool is all over the floor!


 Ya'll are  working that drink, huh?  Man tropical explosion, ...Luv it!

Had my cocktail today, a little thick, though...i don't like my drink where it takes too long to get down....but, my hairline is improving, which is something i was hoping for.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Stella B. said:


> Hi Bronze and crew! Just checking in to say hi, and to see how everybody's doing. The last time I checked in there were about 132 posts! This thread seems to double every week!!! Anyway, I did have my cocktail today, it was good. Mixed up a little Spiru-tein powder with milk and egg. It wasn't as tasty as the vanilla version, but I tolerated it because I know it will get the job done! I gave myself a moisture treatment the other day, where I dc'ed with heat and a good conditioner. Since I'm getting more protein now through the hair cocktail, its helpful for me to give my hair additional moisture treatments, so I can avoid protein overload, which causes excess shedding and breaking. Overall, my hair is still doing good!


 Making a mental note of protein overload and excess shedding....good tip.  I'm looking for the perfect medium between moisture and strength...i think i'm almost there.....


----------



## The Sweetest B

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Ya'll are  working that drink, huh?  Man tropical explosion, ...Luv it!
> 
> Had my cocktail today, a little thick, though...i don't like my drink where it takes too long to get down....but, *my hairline is improving,* which is something i was hoping for.



What she said?  close enough for edges for me.  I have the dreaded bald temples, one style wonder.  They are looking hopeful since using amla, but if this cocktail will kick it up a notch I am so on it, holding nose and all.


----------



## The Sweetest B

You know, I remember as a child my dad use to make an egg cordial for us.

I think he use to put eggs, malt and sugar. Use to taste good.  I will call aunty this weekend.


----------



## naturallygoldie

How do u store raw wheat germ? How do u know its rancid?


----------



## alittlestar

naturallygoldie said:


> How do u store raw wheat germ? How do u know its rancid?


 

....You should store it in a seal container and keep it in the fridge or freezer.  I actually keep mines in the freezer but either one is fine.  But yes, it could go rancid so it needs to be kept cold. Hope this helps!


----------



## divinefavor

naturallygoldie said:


> How do u store raw wheat germ? How do u know its rancid?



I keep mine in the fridge.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yep, keep it in the fridge...wheat germ, that is.


----------



## naturallygoldie

thanx ladies


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

naturallygoldie said:


> thanx ladies


 Naturallygoldie, are you now an Egglette?  If so, "Welcome to our Nest!"


----------



## Kimbosheart

whoa, its supposed to go in the fridge, I haven't been doing that. Luckily I have been going through it pretty fast. I will get on that right away.


----------



## determine3

I'm not usually a $hit disturber (so to speak) but.....shouldn't this thread be a sticky?  I have it in my favourites but sometimes I can't be bothered to find it that way?  Maybe it's not a sticky bc it was created as a poll?  

Anywho, had my drink today.....can't wait for it to get back into my system so I can get the energy and the glow back I'm my own worst enemy.  I'm gonna stick out this challenge though...i'm tired of weaves and wigs and "trying" to grow my hair.  I've been a member for a LONG time  My husband keeps teasing me....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*^D3, and other Egglettes....let's contact the Moderators and request this thread to become a sticky....i guess we could pm Allandra...?*


----------



## Nicole1976

I made my second drink (This one tasted a lot better)...

But I have broken all kinds of rules...

I dont like the Germ Wheat Oil so I left it out, also I have toasted Germ Wheat instead of raw wheat germ...

I'm working on it though guys


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Nicole1976 said:


> I made my second drink (This one tasted a lot better)...
> 
> But I have broken all kinds of rules...
> 
> I dont like the Germ Wheat Oil so I left it out, also I have toasted Germ Wheat instead of raw wheat germ...
> 
> I'm working on it though guys


 

Okay, just hang in there, try the wg oil again, only use less and gradually build yourself up, you'll develop a tolerance for it....there are a million great reasons to use it.

But hey, take it one step at a time....you're doing great!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Guess what Egglettes?  We're gonna be a STICKY!!!! YAAAY!!*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh, yeah, another delicious cocktail and another day of phenomenal growth!!!


----------



## nafissa

Thanks ladies I think i'm gonna let her have some, she needs it. i'll use 1 egg instead of 2 i've also added flax seed and so far so good.


----------



## niesy942

Is it too late to join? I think I've got my nerve up to drink the raw egg.  I'll get the other ingredients today and begin with my first shake tomorrow morning. I'm a relative newbie to the site and all the women on here are *fierce* and I want to be fierce, too!
Hmmm...I'll be Nanette the Egglette...nice ring to it don't cha think?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Yippeeeee!!!  We made the big time!  We are a stickeee!!!!*


----------



## determine3

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Yippeeeee!!! We made the big time! We are a stickeee!!!!*


 

yay!!!!!!! I was wondering when that would happen!!!!! Off to make my shake.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

niesy942 said:


> Is it too late to join? I think I've got my nerve up to drink the raw egg.  I'll get the other ingredients today and begin with my first shake tomorrow morning. I'm a relative newbie to the site and all the women on here are *fierce* and I want to be fierce, too!
> Hmmm...I'll be Nanette the Egglette...nice ring to it don't cha think?


 Very catchy, Nanette the Egglette...welcome to our nest.  Girl, be *fierce* with us, newbie or not...with this cocktail you'll catch up with the ladies who've been at it for years.....bet.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

nafissa said:


> Thanks ladies I think i'm gonna let her have some, she needs it. i'll use 1 egg instead of 2 i've also added flax seed and so far so good.


 She'll thank you for it later, Nafissa. ...I wish I had started my kids with this when they were young, too.....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Ummm, Did I mention we're a STicKy?  LOL~*


----------



## Kimbosheart

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Ummm, Did I mention we're a STicKy?  LOL~*



YAY!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Egglettes, Hope you all had an awesome week!


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Ummm, Did I mention we're a STicKy?  LOL~*


Cool!!!  I just looked up our thread in about 5 seconds!  Way to go!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Hey Ladies,

Just killing some time today and wanted to stop by and say hello!

Update that I will probally renew my membership but I cannot see myself making a lot of posts. Maybe once or twice a month.

I logged myself out and tried to use the site without having access to see what it would be like....

I have to keep it open just to make it over to the cosmetics thread. Anyhoo, still going strong on the drink. I will never depart from it. Almost time to get a retouch again and it is getting thick up in there. My edges look like crap. I've been wiggin it all winter so it is getting close to getting it removed.

Oh, yet again about that Pibbs. It is wonderful.

OH yea, I broke down and bought some Aveda. I almost passed out when that lady told me how much it was. I just sucked it up and ran out of that mall. I had already been to MAC, Estee Lauder, Sephora, Burlington Coat Factory. I then went grocery shopping and shopped online at the Avenue. I am broke now


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Nice to have ya checkin in, Puffy., glad to see you renewed your membership, just drop by and let us see your progress, every now and then, okay?....you dropped a few grips, today huh?  I'm sure your salespersons were really happy to have ya!  

offtopic>>>

I wanna pibbs so bad, but don't wanna pay the duckets..i saw a better priced version for 140, but it's on backorder 'til march...i want it nowwwww!  I wanna try rollersetting my hair.  the dang blowdrying method feels so harsh.


yeah, my hair is getting really thick.  i was a little down when i got it flat ironed, (they get it uber-straight) but after about a day, i could feel the thickness coming back and i was like, "happy happy joy joy"  I was wondering where the heck did all my hair go?  {looking around with a frown...}

off topic>> okay, what flat iron should i get?  is the sally's version really a good substitute? ..i wanna by a diy-er, i have no flat iron skills save what i do to my daughter's hair, and that's not much...do not wanna spend $200 on a flat iron...

still going strong with my cocktail, too, about to make one now.  b-4 my real breakfast, lol!  i gotta tighten up, you guys~


----------



## PuffyBrown

They should have been happy. This is my stock up season. I am just trying the Aveda. We will see if I go back. I have enough products for now. I know that if I decide to use Aveda it wont be until the products I have now are gone. I heard so much about it so I had to try it.

I don't flat iron that well either, and need to learn. My flat iron is a Jilibere and I am not too crazy about it. For me it is a toss up between the Sedu and a Chi. I can't afford a FHI but I heard that one is the bom.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ^Nice to have ya checkin in, Puffy., glad to see you renewed your membership, just drop by and let us see your progress, every now and then, okay?....you dropped a few grips, today huh? I'm sure your salespersons were really happy to have ya!
> 
> offtopic>>>
> 
> I wanna pibbs so bad, but don't wanna pay the duckets..i saw a better priced version for 140, but it's on backorder 'til march...i want it nowwwww! I wanna try rollersetting my hair. the dang blowdrying method feels so harsh.
> 
> 
> yeah, my hair is getting really thick. i was a little down when i got it flat ironed, (they get it uber-straight) but after about a day, i could feel the thickness coming back and i was like, "happy happy joy joy" I was wondering where the heck did all my hair go? {looking around with a frown...}
> 
> off topic>> okay, what flat iron should i get? is the sally's version really a good substitute? ..i wanna by a diy-er, i have no flat iron skills save what i do to my daughter's hair, and that's not much...do not wanna spend $200 on a flat iron...
> 
> still going strong with my cocktail, too, about to make one now. b-4 my real breakfast, lol! i gotta tighten up, you guys~


----------



## Essensual

Nice to have ya checkin in, Puffy., glad to see you renewed your membership, just drop by and let us see your progress, every now and then, okay
offtopic>>>
Yeay! PuffMommy renewed!

I wanna pibbs so bad.
Me too! 

"happy happy joy joy" 
Let's rule the world together, LHCFers!

off topic>> okay, what flat iron should i get? is the sally's version really a good substitute? 
Get the GVP...it's da bomb, has a one year warranty, and is well worth the money especially if you get it on sale or online with a promo code.


----------



## yodie

Checking in!! Had my shake this morning.  Yum, yum, yum.  My hair feels great!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Thanks honey.....nice to say hello.
I am just relaxing today. I finished my assignments early this week.



Essensual said:


> Nice to have ya checkin in, Puffy., glad to see you renewed your membership, just drop by and let us see your progress, every now and then, okay
> offtopic>>>
> Yeay! PuffMommy renewed!
> 
> I wanna pibbs so bad.
> Me too!
> 
> "happy happy joy joy"
> Let's rule the world together, LHCFers!
> 
> off topic>> okay, what flat iron should i get? is the sally's version really a good substitute?
> Get the GVP...it's da bomb, has a one year warranty, and is well worth the money especially if you get it on sale or online with a promo code.


----------



## Thoroughbred

tinycoils said:


> All of you ladies who are using soy in your shakes everyday should take notice that soy protien is a very estrogenic food and can cause imbalance in your female hormones.  Also, soy is a goitergen and can inhibitory effects on your thyroid making it sluggish.  I know that soy in touted as this miricle health food because of the great effects attributed to it from the asian diet. However, the truth of the matter is that traditionally Asians do consume soy but mostly in it's fermented form such as soy sauce, miso, natto and tempeh. Soy is also a potent enzyme inhibitor which blocks the action of trypsin and other enzymes needed for protein digestion.
> 
> Now not everyone experiences these types of problems but I had a friend who worked at a health food store and her boss gave her a box of firm tofu cause they had extra.  My friend thinking so was just the healthiest thing in the world started incoporating the tofu into her diet daily and after a month she was having some unexplained pelvic pain and her breast were getting lumpy.  She went to see her doc and was told to lay off the soy cause she was getting way to much estrogenic exposure due to her daily tofu consumption.



Oh there are stories I could tell you about soy, and none of them are good unless of course you have already gone through menopause.  But if like me you are ages away, then I have only horror stories to tell about soy. 

I love soy.  Tofum miso soup and anything soy in Japan is just so delicious that I just endulged myself.  Well soy is also the devil.  It gave me heavy periods, enlarged fibroids, made my endometriosis a nightmare and shortened my cycle to like 21 days.  Within 2 years, I went from itsy bitsy barely detectable fibroids, to whaoa you need to remove those babies, if you want to have real babies in the future.  

If you have a hormone imbalance, problems with your flow or cycle etc then you may want to consider staying away from soy.  It is a wonder-food, IF you are menopausal and need the extra estrogen.  If not it may be healthier for you to reduce, or eliminate it from your diet for now. 

I am sure there are ladies who may not have any negative reactions to soy, and I am so jealous of you, because I find  soy to be quite delicious.  However as I wrote before, if you are having hormonal trouble, issues with your cycle or volume of flow, then my sound advice is to stay away from soy.

Happy growing ladies


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^^Thanks for sharing.  We need to remain conscientious about our long-term health...


----------



## determine3

Thoroughbred said:


> Oh there are stories I could tell you about soy, and none of them are good unless of course you have already gone through menopause. But if like me you are ages away, then I have only horror stories to tell about soy.
> 
> I love soy. Tofum miso soup and anything soy in Japan is just so delicious that I just endulged myself. Well soy is also the devil. It gave me heavy periods, enlarged fibroids, made my endometriosis a nightmare and shortened my cycle to like 21 days. Within 2 years, I went from itsy bitsy barely detectable fibroids, to whaoa you need to remove those babies, if you want to have real babies in the future.
> 
> If you have a hormone imbalance, problems with your flow or cycle etc then you may want to consider staying away from soy. It is a wonder-food, IF you are menopausal and need the extra estrogen. If not it may be healthier for you to reduce, or eliminate it from your diet for now.
> 
> I am sure there are ladies who may not have any negative reactions to soy, and I am so jealous of you, because I find soy to be quite delicious. However as I wrote before, if you are having hormonal trouble, issues with your cycle or volume of flow, then my sound advice is to stay away from soy.
> 
> Happy growing ladies


 
i wonder if it's the soya milk that is making my breasts fuller?  weird huh.  oh, i came in to post that i have been reading up on the effects of cinnamon and cinnamon not only regulates blood sugars but it also helps fight off any bad bacteria.  i use it in my shake daily.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^So do I, I luv it.  I think i'll get cinnamon supplements to keep on hand as well...walmart has 'em and they are really reasonable.  

Thanks for reminding, D3~

No cocktail today, BreAkFaSt-yum!


----------



## Hot40

Can I use this instead of raw wheat germ? 

http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2763945


----------



## J-Moe

Hey Ladies, I just wanted to check-in with my fellow eggletts and say hello. I've still been trucking I'm actually on my way to the health food store to re-up on my wheat germ oil. I have a confession, I've been letting my vitamins fall by the wayside since this shake as well as adding Chlorella. Do y'all think I'm wrong? I know I need to get back to it.


----------



## J-Moe

Oh, I forgot to give a "SUPER BIG" shout out to BRONZE for creating such a wonderful thread it became a STICKY! You Grow Gurl, I really want to thank you for all your hard work and words of encouragement! We all have common goals, healthy and beautiful hair and let me say it feels good to have such a haven for my hair care needs. Sooooo..... thanks to all u eggletts and of course our gurl Bronze.


----------



## tallnomad

I use this because I bought it by accident.  I think the 2 have different properties, but I don't think it will hinder you too much.  

Have you been able to find the wheatgerm oil?



Hot40 said:


> Can I use this instead of raw wheat germ?
> 
> http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2763945


----------



## tallnomad

I said to heck with vitamins beacuse I notice more growth with the shake.

I know that some ladies actually blend their vitamins into the shake; I mix a liquid multivitamin into mine. 



J-Moe said:


> Hey Ladies, I just wanted to check-in with my fellow eggletts and say hello. I've still been trucking I'm actually on my way to the health food store to re-up on my wheat germ oil. I have a confession, I've been letting my vitamins fall by the wayside since this sahke as well as adding Chlorella. Do y'all think I'm wrong? I know I need to get back to it.


----------



## Hot40

tallnomad said:


> I use this because I bought it by accident. I think the 2 have different properties, but I don't think it will hinder you too much.
> 
> Have you been able to find the wheatgerm oil?


 
Yes, Vitamin Shop has the Oil for as low as $6


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^ I do not take a multivitamin and I don't think my body is missing it, either...i do try to take l-cysteine and vitamin c, but i'm so irregular with it....all my other supplements have gone by the wayside....yayyy cocktail~

Thanks J-Moe for the shout-out~  I think it's a wonderful testament of all the great ladies who've chimed in and offered suggestions, support and a great sistahood for all of us on our journey to waistlength....Thanks for making this a great thread, Egglettes, it could not have gotten this far without all of you.  {BIG HUG}   <3, ~B*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hot40 said:


> Can I use this instead of raw wheat germ?
> 
> http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2763945


 *Hey Hot40, i've never seen this product, and never considered it.*

*  have you researched the difference between wheat bran and wheat germ?, because i don't know offhand... *

*www.iherb.com has the Bob's Mill Raw Wheat Germ, though, if you need to get it. i bought three at a time, i have one bag remaining and about to reorder.  try it there before you start with the wheat bran, okay?  the prices are comparable and i got it really quickly so i'll reorder from them again.  *

*if all else fails, go to your local grocer's cereal aisle and get the toasted wheat germ in a bottle,(starts with a K..can't recall the name right now) i used that one for months and months before i ordered from iherb and i think it worked well for me.*


----------



## Kimbosheart

So update, I haven't missed a shake since I started the day before new years. I no longer do 2 shakes a day. My current shake recipe is:
4 oz of green foods juice
1 egg
1 TSP WGO
1 TSP raw wheat germ 
1/2 tsp brewer's yeast
1 tsp chlorella

At the beginning of next month I think I will be adding 4 oz of Aloe Juice and a serving of Amino Fuel. As it is my recipe is really easy to drink and actually tasty. Don't be discouraged by the raw egg or the wheat germ oil, I have never tasted either. 

As far as benefits, I have extremely clear skin, bright eyes, my eyelashes are out of control and yep my hair has grown quite a bit and its soft. Thanks a million Bronze, the egg shake was just crazy enough to suck me into the forum and give me the kick in the pants I needed to take care of my body and my hair.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Smooches KHeart, and girlie that hair of yours is looking delish...keep up the great growing...don't you love batting those lashes, mine are out of control, too...they look fake, even~



Kimbosheart said:


> So update, I haven't missed a shake since I started the day before new years. I no longer do 2 shakes a day. My current shake recipe is:
> 4 oz of green foods juice
> 1 egg
> 1 TSP WGO
> 1 TSP raw wheat germ
> 1/2 tsp brewer's yeast
> 1 tsp chlorella
> 
> At the beginning of next month I think I will be adding 4 oz of Aloe Juice and a serving of Amino Fuel. As it is my recipe is really easy to drink and actually tasty. Don't be discouraged by the raw egg or the wheat germ oil, I have never tasted either.
> 
> As far as benefits, I have extremely clear skin, bright eyes, my eyelashes are out of control and yep my hair has grown quite a bit and its soft. Thanks a million Bronze, the egg shake was just crazy enough to suck me into the forum and give me the kick in the pants I needed to take care of my body and my hair.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Mornin' Egglettes, okay, i refused to miss my cocktail, i was able to drink it on the run - and i was 5 minutes late to work, but no matter, my hair grew a lil' bit more today, so all is good....lol~  have a great week!


----------



## J-Moe

Kheart & Bronze, when did y'all begin seeing growth in your eyelashes? I'm going on 7 weeks and I'm ready to bat my lashes at folks!!!! LOL, but seriously I need some of that!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

J-Moe said:


> Kheart & Bronze, when did y'all begin seeing growth in your eyelashes? I'm going on 7 weeks and I'm ready to bat my lashes at folks!!!! LOL, but seriously I need some of that!


 Bout' 2 months or so into it, my lashes were growing....noticeably so.


----------



## tallnomad

Hey Bronze,

I'm taking a nutrition class this year and our professor says that she believes people, particularly women should take a multi because our food quality isn't as sufficient as it should be due to soil and just overall poor quality of our foods as it lacks the proper minerals and nutrients our bodies needs.  Not trying to be controversial of course, just wanted to spread the info. I learned last week.  It was very interesting, because she seemed very heartfelt about it and slipped it in the midst of something else we were discussing.

But who knows, perhaps our shake is giving us a full range of stuff as we've all noticed positive changes!  Just in case you ever start to feel like you're missing something, maybe a multi would help.  



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ^ *I do not take a multivitamin and I don't think my body is missing it, either*...i do try to take l-cysteine and vitamin c, but i'm so irregular with it....all my other supplements have gone by the wayside....yayyy cocktail~


----------



## divinefavor

Good Morning Egglettes!

I'm still going strong with the shake.  Although, I did not take it on the weekend.  On Friday morning I ran out of egss, so I didn't get to make the shake that morning.  Then Friday evening through yesterday, DH and I went on a mini getaway to Asheville, NC.  So, I wasn't thinking about a shake.    This morning I was back on it though!

I see that from now on I need to go to VS to get the WG oil for $6.  I paid about $10 at WF.

I think I've hit the one month mark, so I can't wait to see what my results will be going forward!  I'm so excited!!!


----------



## tallnomad

I'm excited about your changes!  Do you think the chlorella has given you an extra added punch of growth and skin beauty?

I haven't noticed my eyelash growth really.  A girl asked me if I wore fake lashes the other day, but I attributed it to my Lash Stylist mascara--love that stuff!   But maybe, they really have grown naturally themselves.  

I'm just a bit nervous about adding the chlorella because I don't want detox symptoms to erupt on my face . . . I am acne-prone, but with this shake, my skin has been looking good and I'd love for it to go even a step further.

What brand of chlorella do you use?





Kimbosheart said:


> So update, I haven't missed a shake since I started the day before new years. I no longer do 2 shakes a day. My current shake recipe is:
> 4 oz of green foods juice
> 1 egg
> 1 TSP WGO
> 1 TSP raw wheat germ
> 1/2 tsp brewer's yeast
> 1 tsp chlorella
> 
> At the beginning of next month I think I will be adding 4 oz of Aloe Juice and a serving of Amino Fuel. As it is my recipe is really easy to drink and actually tasty. Don't be discouraged by the raw egg or the wheat germ oil, I have never tasted either.
> 
> As far as benefits, I have extremely clear skin, bright eyes, my eyelashes are out of control and yep my hair has grown quite a bit and its soft. Thanks a million Bronze, the egg shake was just crazy enough to suck me into the forum and give me the kick in the pants I needed to take care of my body and my hair.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

tallnomad said:


> Hey Bronze,
> 
> I'm taking a nutrition class this year and our professor says that she believes people, particularly women should take a multi because our food quality isn't as sufficient as it should be due to soil and just overall poor quality of our foods as it lacks the proper minerals and nutrients our bodies needs. Not trying to be controversial of course, just wanted to spread the info. I learned last week. It was very interesting, because she seemed very heartfelt about it and slipped it in the midst of something else we were discussing.
> 
> But who knows, perhaps our shake is giving us a full range of stuff as we've all noticed positive changes! Just in case you ever start to feel like you're missing something, maybe a multi would help. *Thanks, i believe you're right, I was eyeing prenatals this weekend...I would like to take a liquid and throw it in my cocktail, but we'll see...thanks for looking out.  I'm sure i'll add one pretty soon.*
> 
> 
> 
> Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ *I do not take a multivitamin and I don't think my body is missing it, either*...i do try to take l-cysteine and vitamin c, but i'm so irregular with it....all my other supplements have gone by the wayside....yayyy cocktail~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divinefavor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Egglettes!
> 
> I'm still going strong with the shake. Although, I did not take it on the weekend. On Friday morning I ran out of egss, so I didn't get to make the shake that morning. Then Friday evening through yesterday, DH and I went on a mini getaway to Asheville, NC. So, I wasn't thinking about a shake.  This morning I was back on it though!*Ooooh, I think DivineFavor had a really really good getaway.........I wanna be like you, girlfriend, me and my DH are long overdue .*
> 
> I see that from now on I need to go to VS to get the WG oil for $6. I paid about $10 at WF.
> 
> I think I've hit the one month mark, so I can't wait to see what my results will be going forward! I'm so excited!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I am really excited, i've been getting comments on how thick and long my hair has gotten and that it looks healthy, i'm being told to keep doing what i'm doing, so that is a really good indicator for me.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

GSista, how goes it, chic?


----------



## sunflower

Checking in ladies. I went on vacation for two weeks and have been off the shake. I have been back on the shake for a week now. I was receiving great results when I took it for about a month consistently. 

I really hope that you ladies keep up with a multi vitamin. I have noticed I feel so much better taking a mulit, drinking my green tea and water, the shake and daily exercise. The vitamins I take are called the 30day beauty secret by futurebiotics. They are a little pricey, about 15 bucks for a 30 day supply ,but imo they are worth it. They help keep my nails and skin looking great and along with the shake you have a win win combo.


----------



## guyanesesista

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> GSista, how goes it, chic?


 
Girl I'm here chillin' I've been off the shake, the soy powder had me slowing and so sluggish down it must have messed with my thyroid. I'm coming back on but I'm gonna go back to whey and hit the gym to keep the weight off. I'm soooo not gonna be using egg. I lately remembered egg beaters. Hmmmm... I'm getting up the money for the whey powder I want. It's on sale at 47% off and I wanna buy two; it's a 5lb container so if I get two it'll last a long time. So yeah I'm on break for now but when I get back on I'll be tracking my growth for real. I'm shoulder length and I'm trying to get to APL by December. It's a dream but I'll try real hard. Toodles. Happy growing ladies.


----------



## divinefavor

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> tallnomad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bronze,
> 
> I'm taking a nutrition class this year and our professor says that she believes people, particularly women should take a multi because our food quality isn't as sufficient as it should be due to soil and just overall poor quality of our foods as it lacks the proper minerals and nutrients our bodies needs. Not trying to be controversial of course, just wanted to spread the info. I learned last week. It was very interesting, because she seemed very heartfelt about it and slipped it in the midst of something else we were discussing.
> 
> But who knows, perhaps our shake is giving us a full range of stuff as we've all noticed positive changes! Just in case you ever start to feel like you're missing something, maybe a multi would help. *Thanks, i believe you're right, I was eyeing prenatals this weekend...I would like to take a liquid and throw it in my cocktail, but we'll see...thanks for looking out.  I'm sure i'll add one pretty soon.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am really excited, i've been getting comments on how thick and long my hair has gotten and that it looks healthy, i'm being told to keep doing what i'm doing, so that is a really good indicator for me.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep sis, I had a really really good getaway!!  You and your hubby should definitely take one.  We've made it our mission to try and get away every 3-4 months, just us!  It's great!
> 
> Getting comments are so wonderful, it let's you know that you're hard work is paying off.  Keep on keeping on!
Click to expand...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey, chics, glad to see y'all are doing well.  Thanks for posting Sunflower and GSista, I will follow-up with a multi, but i'm gonna do a cheapie, gotta watch the budget, Sunflower, lol~  GSista, work it girl.  You'll be apl for certain, can't wait to see your hair in december.
DivineFavor, we will have to follow your lead, keep the bonds tight, right?   That would be so lovely, just the thought of a getaway....long overdue, too long overdue.

Have a great night, Egglettes
~Br*nze


----------



## minJabs

Checking in; still taking my yummy egg shakes in the a.m. Did a touch up on sunday so i should be able to track growth progress easily, so far i have noticed more energy and skin benefits, my skin is GLOWING. This is definitely a keeper, just wish i could get wheat germ oil, but until then the supplements will have to do.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yep, got my drink on this morning, too.  I pleased with my new growth as well.  My hair is definitely coming in thicker.  When i have a breakout, my face heals quickly and the dark spots are fading fast.

Have a great one!


----------



## ladyofvirtue

I've been led to give up this board for Lent, so, I won't be posting anymore until after Palm Sunday.

Keep drinkin, Keep glowin, and Keep growin!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^ 
I was thinking of what I would abstain from during this time as well.  Enjoy the Lenten Season, it's my favorite time of year....See ya after Easter~  Be Blessed, LoV~

Hey Egglettes hope you guys had a great day~

Blessings, Br*nze


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Good mornin', Egglettes I was drinkin' and drivin' this morning, but I refused to let go of my cocktail..Here's to a day of fabulous hair growth!


----------



## determine3

Morning egglettes.......longer eyelashes....hmmm, i haven't seen this with myself but dang, i think i have the shortest curliest eyelashes ever..so this is something to look forward to!!!!!  I added romaine lettuce to my drink yesterday with a banana to make it thicker and it was yummy.  I had a dream last night that i stretched my hair and it was down to my butt so i'm gonna keep on keeping on with this cocktail and my new ayurvedic routine.


----------



## onelove08

Hi everyone! just checking in! it has been almost 3 months for me(mar 7). I am excited about my overall hair apprearance. My husband said it looks like it is growing. I see growth as well as more thickness. I do not measure. I may take a pic in april or may. Drank my shake: 1 tsp spirulina, 1 tsp pomegranate extract, 1 egg yolk, 3/4 almond milk, 2 tsb wheat germ and 4 ounces of goji juice. This shake replaces breakfast. I feel awesome!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

determine3 said:


> Morning egglettes.......longer eyelashes....hmmm, i haven't seen this with myself but dang, i think i have the shortest curliest eyelashes ever..so this is something to look forward to!!!!! I added romaine lettuce to my drink yesterday with a banana to make it thicker and it was yummy. I had a dream last night that i stretched my hair and it was down to my butt so i'm gonna keep on keeping on with this cocktail and my new ayurvedic routine.


D3, I wanna BAA, too (your siggy), I like that dream, chica, I think that is very promising, i'd take it as a premonition.  



onelove08 said:


> Hi everyone! just checking in! it has been almost 3 months for me(mar 7). I am excited about my overall hair apprearance. My husband said it looks like it is growing. I see growth as well as more thickness. I do not measure. I may take a pic in april or may. Drank my shake: 1 tsp spirulina, 1 tsp pomegranate extract, 1 egg yolk, 3/4 almond milk, 2 tsb wheat germ and 4 ounces of goji juice. This shake replaces breakfast. I feel awesome!


I like your mix, onelove08, I bet it tastes , too.

I went to the derm yesterday and he told me he saw no signs of alopecia except in one  little spot _ YAAAY!!!  That was the best news!  Thank you GOD!!!  I am so hyped about that.  Looks like severing my ties with relaxers was a very good thing...now if i can just keep this hair from reverting, everything will be alll gooooood .


----------



## tallnomad

I'm off to pick up more eggs and wheat germ oil.  

I love that BAA in your siggy too, Determine 3.  I want to sprout one for the 2009 as well!


----------



## guyanesesista

I used egg beaters this morning with cow's milk, soy milk, and pine apple chunks. It was to be cow's milk alone but I ran out of that. I drank it and it tasted sour like the acidity of the pineapple chunks turned the milk sour or something and I couldn't stand the taste of the egg beaters. I knew I'd throwup if I continued. I can't win man. Soy makes me sluggish, whey makes me fat, real egg makes me throw up, now I don't like egg beaters. But as I'm in the gym now I'll go back to whey. Atleast I like it and it doesn't make me sick. I need the protein anyway. Last year a trich told me that I'm deficient and I've never been able to rememdy it like I should.


----------



## determine3

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> D3, I wanna BAA, too (your siggy), I like that dream, chica, I think that is very promising, i'd take it as a premonition.


 
Hey Br*nze, I have ALWAYS adored big afro's.  I have let ppl talk me into perming my hair in the past everytime my afro starts to grow.  I suit natural puffy hair more than the straight look IMHO.  Whenever there is something I really want and may think it's out of my reach, I dream about it.  I feel it is God telling me it is going to happen so i'm not gonna stop this year.  I've been a member since 05 so this is my year to make my hair happen-no set backs.  I'm actually keeping an online blog about this with my progress.  I am planning to reveal it when i'm closer to my goal!

BTW...cheers on the disappearing Alopecia!!!!! i'll drink to that too..CHEERS!!!


----------



## determine3

tallnomad said:


> I'm off to pick up more eggs and wheat germ oil.
> 
> *I love that BAA in your siggy too, Determine 3. I want to sprout one for the 2009 as well! *




tallnomad let's sprout us one girl.............. cheers to big sexy afros, can you imagine how long her hair is stretched?????


----------



## tallnomad

I'm all for it!

I'll be your BAA sista in crime.  

I'm drinking to waistlength when stretched (or pressed) and BAA status when I'm just chillin'

And yeah, you know her hair is off the hook when stretched



determine3 said:


> [/B]
> 
> tallnomad let's sprout us one girl.............. cheers to big sexy afros, can you imagine how long her hair is stretched?????


----------



## tallnomad

In addition to buying my eggs and oil today, I also got some chlorella and the multivitamins Sunflower mentioned--the ones by Futurebiotics.  Curious to see if I noticed increased changes.


----------



## determine3

Morning Egglettes.....my drink is drank.  Yesterday I didn't have my drink until around 11pm.  There was no way i was going to bed without it.  Today i had it early but want to choke my DH for eating the last banana.  I was going to hide it last night but didn'tlachen:

I have a question for you ladies....those of you that are taking chlorella, how much are you taking?  Are u taking the pill or the powder?

ladies, i was soooooooooooooo pissed yesterday-well, for a minute.  I happened to stumble across my fotki address in my profile which i didn't even REMEMBER i had and after getting a PW recovery looked at the pics i had in there.  Well, let's just say in 2006, i was going strong with growing my hair.  It was almost full shoulder length and natural. Then i went to this girl who did hair from home and it went downhill from there.  She permed my hair and within a week it started FALLING out.  Then i just fell off the bandwagon.  Now, i had an almost hair twin on the board at the time  (will not mention her name) who had the same length and hair type as me at the time.  Well, i ran across her fotki (searched for it) and holy crap.  Her hair is OFF da hook.   I believe it's APL but 100% natural.  So, i'm gonna use her as inspiration not to relax or do anything stupid and to push forward with my own hair goals.  The GOOD thing is, back then i was just learning how to take care of my hair and still didn't have a set routine.  I also ate terribly.  Now, i eat better-cleaner, drink my cocktail and have a better routine for actual haircare so i know i will surpass my expectations.  

Anyways ladies, i could go on and on for days so i'll stop here.  Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I know how you feel, when i look at my old pics, I feel as though I've been sabotaged.  Those relaxers!  It is so hard to maintain strength and keep from getting your hair damaged when you have a relaxer...I look at my relatives' hair and we were KNOWN for our hair, ya know?  And now, the ladies have these thin, fragile heads of hair , something is so very wrong here.  I know it's the chemicals and not having the right kind of knowledge to care for our hair and praying you have an informed stylist who can keep that hair on your head.

This gives me more incentive to keep transitioning.  I have a better chance of getting waistlength hair in a short period of time by going natural than battling with relaxers/stylists/etc..(i never self-relax).  I pray I can deal with the summer/perspiration/humidity/etc...so I can maintain my course.

Had my cocktail this morning,yaay~
I've been really challenged these last few weeks, so keep me lifted, okay?

Blessings, Br*nze~



determine3 said:


> Morning Egglettes.....my drink is drank. Yesterday I didn't have my drink until around 11pm. There was no way i was going to bed without it. Today i had it early but want to choke my DH for eating the last banana. I was going to hide it last night but didn'tlachen:
> 
> I have a question for you ladies....those of you that are taking chlorella, how much are you taking? Are u taking the pill or the powder?
> 
> ladies, i was soooooooooooooo pissed yesterday-well, for a minute. I happened to stumble across my fotki address in my profile which i didn't even REMEMBER i had and after getting a PW recovery looked at the pics i had in there. Well, let's just say in 2006, i was going strong with growing my hair. It was almost full shoulder length and natural. Then i went to this girl who did hair from home and it went downhill from there. She permed my hair and within a week it started FALLING out. Then i just fell off the bandwagon. Now, i had an almost hair twin on the board at the time (will not mention her name) who had the same length and hair type as me at the time. Well, i ran across her fotki (searched for it) and holy crap. Her hair is OFF da hook.  I believe it's APL but 100% natural. So, i'm gonna use her as inspiration not to relax or do anything stupid and to push forward with my own hair goals. The GOOD thing is, back then i was just learning how to take care of my hair and still didn't have a set routine. I also ate terribly. Now, i eat better-cleaner, drink my cocktail and have a better routine for actual haircare so i know i will surpass my expectations.
> 
> Anyways ladies, i could go on and on for days so i'll stop here. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## guyanesesista

Currently having my shake. I mixed 1/4 cup egg beaters, 8oz soy milk, and 1tbsp folgers cappucino powder and it is YUM. So this will be my mix till I get my whey powder. YAY!

ETA: 1/4 cup egg beaters - 6g protein
        8oz soy milk - 6g protein
        total - 12g


----------



## onelove08

I am taking the pills. 6g/20 pills. I am placing a order for the powder. I like to have both on hand just in case.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I threw in a scoop of instant coffee in my cocktail, that was the stuff!  I don't even wanna go there, GSista, with cappucino, ooohhh, now you're talkin'.


----------



## guyanesesista

I'm bout to have another one now. Wooo that shake was gooooood.


----------



## determine3

onelove08 said:


> I am taking the pills. 6g*/20 pills*. I am placing a order for the powder. I like to have both on hand just in case.


This is what i was afraid of.  My capsules have 100mg of chlorella.  That sucks.


----------



## tallnomad

I'm taking the chlorella powder--one tablespoon dumped into a shake mix.

Today was only my second day of taking it, but I feel like my skin is glowing already.  I have a pretty nice glow anyways, thanks to the shake and my salmon oil, but today, I looked really bright and my face looked shiny, but when I reached to see if it was oily, it wasn't at all.  I don't know if this is in my head, but I like what I see, even if it is my imagination.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Keep on growin' Egglettes, g'nite~


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Good Mornin' Egglettes, I 've been having my cocktail sans wg oil, i ran out and iherb has already shipped my order. I am soo impressed with their customer service.  I know the wg oil is making my hair more supple and moisturized, so i don't wanna go too long without it.  I bought Viobin -again, and it was about $14 for 32 oz, which is pretty good.  Drink up, Chicas~


----------



## alittlestar

Bronze --thats a good price on the WG oil.  I might have to check out iherb.

I wanted to post a recipe for you guys from the package of the raw wheat germ. You can probably modify this recipe to make your egg shake by just adding an egg and the WG oil.

Here it is:

1 1/2 cups plain low fat yogurt
1/2 cup Orange Juice
1/4 cup raw wheat germ
1/2 tsp vamilla
1 Large ripe banana, peeled and sliced
1 tbsp honey
1/4 tsp ground cinnamon 

Place all ingredients in blender container.  Cover and blend on high speed 1 minute or until smooth. Pour into glases and sprinkle with additional wheat germ.  Note :: This recipe makes 2 servings. 
(For a thicker smoothie, add frozen banana slices).


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

alittlestar, that sounds delish..i'm gonna have to start getting creative with my recipes, once i go to two cocktails a day...thanks for sharing!  I need to check out jcpenney for the knock-off magic bullet, too...i'm arming myself for weightloss and hair growth!!!


----------



## guyanesesista

Had two shakes today.


----------



## yodie

I'm drinking my second shake now and I can still say that this is the yummiest shake!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^^Ooooh, i'm jealous of both of y'all...........


----------



## guyanesesista

I'm bout to go buy some more eggbeaters(that stuff went fast) and some folgers cappucino mix.


----------



## J-Moe

Hey Ladies, I hope all is well this weekend!!!! Just wanted to check in with everyone to say Hello!!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

all is good, thanks, j-moe


----------



## tallnomad

i got a really late start.  about to start drinking mine now!


----------



## Essensual

Just a quick check in. Going hard with the eggshake M-F and sometimes on the weekends too. Between this and Chlorella, I think I should reach my hair goals in 2009. I will be posting my February progress pics later this week. The thickness I'm getting in the crown area I attribute to the eggshake. Seriously. It's thick!! Real talk.


----------



## sunflower

For those of you gagging on the WG oil taste: a while back someone posted that they allow the WG oil to sit for several minutes before mixing the shake. I have tried this and it works. I put my bananas in first then the oil. I allow the bananas to soak up the oil then I mix in the rest of the ingredients. I cannot taste the oil. This works for me.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks sunflower, for the tip.  You must have read my mind.  I was thinking there had to be something to help with the taste.  I think cinnamon works well, too.  Guess what, Egglettes, I'm drinking my cocktail today, and it's SunDay~  Woop woop!


----------



## Hot40

You all will not beleive this.

I have been waiting to get wheat germ I had to order and have shipped.

My husband and I made a run to the Kroger in my area this morning before
the snow arrived (rare in GA). My husband was waisting time reading I walked
down an aisle I had never been on before and low and behold Raw Wheat germ
for $2.50  I can not believe I waited all this time and there was Wheat germ around the corner. 

So I go, I dont think it taste soooo great so I added strawberrys. 

You might be able to find this items in the local store.

The taste of the raw wheat germ is bad. I have to figure out my recipe, will
try something different tomorrow until I get a taste I like. 


The start of my journey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hot40

Question: Did I not blend long enough I could see and taste the wheat germ flakes?
              Why wait 2 hours to eat?


----------



## Hot40

Prose Princess said:


> Ok, I just had to come back and rave more about Omega 3 fish oil to you ladies. I got the Vitamin Shoppe brand, and I mix 2 tsp per day in my shake. I literally got this stuff on Tuesday of this week, and now today I looked closely at my scalp after drinking my shake and then working out and noticed that it was glistening. At first I thought it was just sweat lingering on my scalp, but long after my hair dried I looked more closely and it was still glistening. I haven't put any product directly on my scalp since I washed my hair, but every follicle on my scalp had moisture on it!!  I noticed on Christmas that my hair seemed to actually be accepting moisture rather than just sucking it up and drying out within hours. So as of today I am officially convinced that Omega 3 Fish Oil has saved my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VS-2265
> 
> I chose the Vitamin Shoppe brand because of its high concentration of EPA's and DHA's, which are supposed to be good for women's libido. And um , for fear of giving too much information, I'll just say that they really are.  But on TOP of that, I've FINALLY resolved my hair's moisture problem! I'm thinking of stretching my relaxer even longer now. AND it adds a refreshing lemon-lime taste to my wasitlength cocktail! Don't sleep on this oil ladies, it will change your LIFE! lol


 
Ok will try this next, I have such dry skin looking for diet changes to combat a problem I have had for years. I have been telling my family for years I fill like my extream dry scalp has to do with supplements I am not getting in my diet.


----------



## Liege4421

ITA about the protein...I compete in figure competitions (kind of like bodybuilding) and when I'm in season (now erplexed) I eat about 1.5 to 2 grams of protein per lb of bodyweight a day...usually I eat about 1 gram of protein/lb of bodyweight a day.  My hair grows much faster and stronger with this extra protein intake.  

Please remember all proteins are not created equally...I don't agree that a regular whey or soy protein drink will do the trick...ask any bodybuilder and they will tell you egg protein is a better, more complete protein than whey or soy (which is what is usually in protein drinks).  If you're going to use a protein drink, be sure you choose a protein drink made primarily from egg protein (preferably with less than 4 grams of fat per serving, too!).  I would say you can just EAT a few eggs (or egg beaters, which are made from whites so they have less calories, less cholesterol, and less fat!) rather than drinking raw eggs.  At any rate, I'm sure it will work, but I'll take cooked eggs instead


----------



## MagnoliaBelle

Duplicate, I thought was erased.  See below.


----------



## MagnoliaBelle

Thanks to Bronze and all of the ladies for starting this thread and sharing your experiences.  After lurking for a while, I decided to start drinking my way to waistlength hair on today.  I even convinced my mom to start, and she is having serious hair issues right now.  I added Lethicin, brewer's yeast, a bananna, and a few strawberries to my recipe, and I am using yogurt in the place of milk.  It tastes pretty good.  Thanks to all of you for your prayers and support.  I will keep you updated.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks for joining us, MagnoliaBelle, I like your cocktail mix, you chose great ingredients, good for you!  I am certain you and your mom will enjoy the benefits this drink rewards.  This is an awesome thread, with a great group of ladies who are very supportive and kind and will help with suggestions and recommendations.  We'll look for posts on you guys' progress.

Let's welcome MagnoliaBelle and her mom, our newest Egglettes!



MagnoliaBelle said:


> Thanks to Bronze and all of the ladies for starting this thread and sharing your experiences. After lurking for a while, I decided to start drinking my way to waistlength hair on today. I even convinced my mom to start, and she is having serious hair issues right now. I added Lethicin, brewer's yeast, a bananna, and a few strawberries to my recipe, and I am using yogurt in the place of milk. It tastes pretty good. Thanks to all of you for your prayers and support. I will keep you updated.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hot40, I'm glad you finally got your raw wheat germ.  Right in your own backyard, to say the least.  Well, at least you're good to go.  You will taste and see the wheat germ, you need to blend for at least 30 seconds.  longer if you have chunky fruit.



Hot40 said:


> Question: Did I not blend long enough I could see and taste the wheat germ flakes?
> Why wait 2 hours to eat?


wait two hours to eat to let the nutrients completely absorb into your system with no interruption.



Hot40 said:


> Ok will try this next, I have such dry skin looking for diet changes to combat a problem I have had for years. I have been telling my family for years I fill like my extream dry scalp has to do with supplements I am not getting in my diet.


you probably won't need this if you are using wheat germ oil - i purchased my batch from iherb.com, i bought 32oz of Viobin for $14, a good deal, imo.  there are some who probably use both, but i think the wg oil will probably take care of your dry skin and definitely dry scalp.  you'll be amazed by the results of this drink.  Amazed.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Essensual said:


> Just a quick check in. Going hard with the eggshake M-F and sometimes on the weekends too. Between this and Chlorella, I think I should reach my hair goals in 2009. I will be posting my February progress pics later this week. The thickness I'm getting in the crown area I attribute to the eggshake. Seriously. It's thick!! Real talk.


Thanks for the updates, Essensual, i must agree, my hair is getting real thick, where it is beginning to bother me to bun my hair.  I had this problem all my life, when my new growth is intense, it's hard to bun, i just had too much hair!  Well it's getting that way.  I'm transitioning and I'm beginning to run into that same feeling.  For a whole year i haven't felt this way until now.  My hair is thick thick!!  Real talk.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Egglettes, I missed my cocktail!!!!  DANG nabbit!  Well, that'll be my dinner, for sure.  Don't miss yours!


----------



## Hot40

OK SECOND DAY FOR ME. TODAY I ADDED PROTEIN POWDER IT HELPED THE TASTE FOR ME. I WILL KEEP GOING UNTIL I GET A FORMULA THAT TASTE GOOD TO ME.

HOW LONG BEFOR YOU LADIES SAW HAIR GROWTH???
DID YOU NOTICE GROWTH OTHER THAN YOUR HEAD???? LOL


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hot40 said:


> OK SECOND DAY FOR ME. TODAY I ADDED PROTEIN POWDER IT HELPED THE TASTE FOR ME. I WILL KEEP GOING UNTIL I GET A FORMULA THAT TASTE GOOD TO ME.
> 
> HOW LONG BEFOR YOU LADIES SAW HAIR GROWTH???
> DID YOU NOTICE GROWTH OTHER THAN YOUR HEAD???? LOL


 Girl, you have to read those posts, we are sprouting hair everywhere, i think Nair stock has risen due to the Waistlength Cocktail....lol~  I keep some handy, I promise hair grows within minutes, i have to check myself hourly....


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Girl, you have to read those posts, we are sprouting hair everywhere, i think Nair stock has risen due to the Waistlength Cocktail....lol~  I keep some handy, I promise hair grows within minutes, i have to check myself hourly....



Girl, you are too funny! Love ya!


----------



## ayoung

Got two in today.
1 in the morning and 1 after my evening workout......i'm still at it


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Stella B. said:


> Girl, you are too funny! Love ya!


StellaB, I crack my ownself up sometimes...



ayoung said:


> Got two in today.
> 1 in the morning and 1 after my evening workout......i'm still at it


Ayoung, you are on a roll.  I missed my cocktail this am, we are testing, i woke up late and just bolted out the door.  erplexed no prob, i'll hit it up this evening as well.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Hey Egglets....just stopping by. My roots are really nappy right now. I wanted a touch up but my ma is going out of town this weekend. I can't even get a comb thorough this jungle. I have it in braids now. I have got to come out of this wig...it is starting to reak havoc on my edges.

shake going strong...still doing 1 and 1/2 shakes a day. I have lost almost 20lbs since starting the shake in October! Whoo hoo!:woohoo2:


----------



## MonaRae

PuffyBrown!  I had to come out of lurkmood for that one!


----------



## determine3

I have some update pics to post. There was a thread asking us to reveal pics and how we are a secret society and I posted comparison shots. Well, here is my latest update.

pic 1 is starting point. Pic 2 was a month later. Pic 3,4 and 5 were taken today which  is approx. another month of progress.  In the last pic I can finally get my hair into pigtail.


----------



## determine3

Here are a few more.  My hair is crazy thick, i kept having to turn off my blowdryer to let it cool down before overheating.  My hair has always been thick but now it's CRAZY THICK.

The first pic was after i blowdried (ignore my big *** ears lol).  The second pic was before blowdrying all..you can see my shrink.  3rd pick is my hair before blowdrying.  The last pick is my hair before blowdrying stretched at the back.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> Hey Egglets....just stopping by. My roots are really nappy right now. I wanted a touch up but my ma is going out of town this weekend. I can't even get a comb thorough this jungle. I have it in braids now. I have got to come out of this wig...it is starting to reak havoc on my edges.
> 
> shake going strong...still doing 1 and 1/2 shakes a day. I have lost almost 20lbs since starting the shake in October! Whoo hoo!:woohoo2:


Well, shut the front door!  Puffyyyyy, 20 pounds!  That is great!  Congrats, girl.  And the thickness in the roots ain't nothin to sneeze at, either.  You are my (s)hero.



MonaRae said:


> PuffyBrown! I had to come out of lurkmood for that one!


 *Mona, you are not lying, you have got to come out and give her props for that.  *


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

determine3 said:


> Here are a few more. My hair is crazy thick, i kept having to turn off my blowdryer to let it cool down before overheating. My hair has always been thick but now it's CRAZY THICK.
> 
> The first pic was after i blowdried (ignore my big *** ears lol). The second pic was before blowdrying all..you can see my shrink. 3rd pick is my hair before blowdrying. The last pick is my hair before blowdrying stretched at the back.


 *D3, that Big A$$ afro IS yours!  *

*Wow-wee, mama mia!  That is some good looking juicy hair you got going.  Thanks for posting those pics, chica.  Keep it up.  Man I got to catch-up with y'all folks. *


----------



## PuffyBrown

Thanks. I am so excited. I am going to keep moving forward. I still have a lot to loose. Like 30lbs!



MonaRae said:


> PuffyBrown! I had to come out of lurkmood for that one!


----------



## determine3

PuffyBrown said:


> Thanks. I am so excited. I am going to keep moving forward. I still have a lot to loose. Like 30lbs!


 
Congrats on your weightloss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## determine3

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *D3, that Big A$$ afro IS yours! *
> 
> *Wow-wee, mama mia! That is some good looking juicy hair you got going. Thanks for posting those pics, chica. Keep it up. Man I got to catch-up with y'all folks. *


 
Thanks Br*nze, trust me, i am on cloud 10 right now


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Missed my cocktail -again.  This is a rough week.*


----------



## Essensual

*February Progress Report:

Okay, so check the siggy pics for length. I am claiming shoulder length!

...but the bigger news is the thickness of the roots!  I apologize that my no-so-fabulous VS Answers flat iron didn't give my great results. (I'm sending my GVP out for repair this weekend.) That dang thing would not flatten my roots to save it's life. 
That being said, here's a better look at the root thickness:*





*The egg shake is the TRUTH people.*


----------



## onelove08

Wow ladies! Thanks for the progress pics! Your hair looks a lot thicker!


----------



## weaveologist

I have been off my shake for about three weeks. Why? Because about three weeks ago I caught this God awful viral infection . Lawdamercy it was awful. I couldn't eat anything. NOT ANYTHING! Then come to find out I was also putting too much MSM in my system. MSM causes diarrhea. When I was suppose to be taking one teaspoon, I was putting one TABLEspoon in my shake.....................

So I am weening myself back on the shake this weekend since I will stuck in the house unpacking. That way if i have a reaction, I will be in safe haven.

Pray for me......lol


----------



## Stella B.

PuffyBrown said:


> Hey Egglets....just stopping by. My roots are really nappy right now. I wanted a touch up but my ma is going out of town this weekend. I can't even get a comb thorough this jungle. I have it in braids now. I have got to come out of this wig...it is starting to reak havoc on my edges.
> 
> shake going strong...still doing 1 and 1/2 shakes a day. I have lost almost 20lbs since starting the shake in October! Whoo hoo!:woohoo2:



Congrats Puffy on loosing 20 lbs! Maybe I should lay low for a little while too. If I knew it would take at least 5 lbs. off, I would! You're doing good, girl! Thanks for coming back around!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

weaveologist said:


> I have been off my shake for about three weeks. Why? Because about three weeks ago I caught this God awful viral infection . Lawdamercy it was awful. I couldn't eat anything. NOT ANYTHING! Then come to find out I was also putting too much MSM in my system. MSM causes diarrhea. When I was suppose to be taking one teaspoon, I was putting one TABLEspoon in my shake.....................
> 
> So I am weening myself back on the shake this weekend since I will stuck in the house unpacking. That way if i have a reaction, I will be in safe haven.
> 
> Pray for me......lol


 Missed ya weaveologist.  Oooh, that was a bad bug you caught.  Dang ole' msm messed you up, too?  Well, your cocktail will have you good as new in a jiff.  I pray for your speedy recovery.

Blessings~


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Essensual said:


> *February Progress Report:*
> 
> _*Okay, so check the siggy pics for length. I am claiming shoulder length!*_
> 
> _*...but the bigger news is the thickness of the roots!  I apologize that my no-so-fabulous VS Answers flat iron didn't give my great results. (I'm sending my GVP out for repair this weekend.) That dang thing would not flatten my roots to save it's life. *_
> _*That being said, here's a better look at the root thickness:*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The egg shake is the TRUTH people.*


 *Essensual, that is some good, thick growth, girl.  That ponytail is thriving, big time.  Thanks for the pics.  I wanna post after getting my hair blown and flatironed this weekend, but my digicam is broken.  Blaze you, Circuit City for going out of business!*


----------



## gn1g

I only read a couple of post,  I'd like to try this drink.  
*
Can someone that has had major growth start a new thread and the exact ingredients.*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

gn1g said:


> I only read a couple of post, I'd like to try this drink.
> 
> *Can someone that has had major growth start a new thread and the exact ingredients.*


 You will love it!  The results are fantastic!


----------



## dlove

I can testify about growth.  My hair has grown significantly.  My cell phone network is down. As soon as I can send pics to my e-mail, I will prove it.  Pictures speak louder than words.  

TRUST ME, I HAVE ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to lie about.  I had bottom of the nape  length hair in Jan.  I am now 3 inches from APL, but only from the back- my hair grows in layers.

I will be drinking until MBL-  My goal for Dec. 09.

My name is DLove and I approve this post.


----------



## naturallygoldie

I need to see some pics before I become an actual believer!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

gn1g said:


> I only read a couple of post, I'd like to try this drink.
> 
> *Can someone that has had major growth start a new thread and the exact ingredients.*[/quote]
> 
> 
> *I'm not sure how so many overlook this, but the exact ingredients are posted on the first page (page #1) I've had major growth and I'll start a new thread some time in the future, not now.  Thanks for the request.*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*You'll be missing out on some serious growth while you wait....*



naturallygoldie said:


> I need to see some pics before I become an actual believer!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Priceless.*



dlove said:


> I can testify about growth. My hair has grown significantly. My cell phone network is down. As soon as I can send pics to my e-mail, I will prove it. Pictures speak louder than words.
> 
> TRUST ME, I HAVE ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to lie about. I had bottom of the nape length hair in Jan. I am now 3 inches from APL, but only from the back- my hair grows in layers.
> 
> I will be drinking until MBL- My goal for Dec. 09.
> 
> My name is DLove and I approve this post.


----------



## divinefavor

I just wanted to stop in a say hello to all the egglettes!  I haven't had the shake in a week.  I ran out of supplies and then was out of town in Boston with my job all this week.  I got in around midnight.  So, once I get to the store this weekend, I'll start back up on the shake.  My hair must be really growing, because DH looked at my head and said you need a touch up.    I looked at him like he was crazy!  I can't believe he said, he rarely comments about me needing my hair done.  Men!

ETA: I forgot to mention that I can barely comb my hair.  I'm not sure if my new growth is just that thick or my hair is tangled.  I have to find someone that will take time to my perm in.  I can do it myself, I did back in December, but the back was a little underprocessed.  However, DH told me last week, "why don't you go natural, you have enough new growth".  LOL!!!  Don't think I'm ready to go the natural route yet though.


----------



## Stella B.

divinefavor said:


> I just wanted to stop in a say hello to all the egglettes!  I haven't had the shake in a week.  I ran out of supplies and then was out of town in Boston with my job all this week.  I got in around midnight.  So, once I get to the store this weekend, I'll start back up on the shake.  My hair must be really growing, because DH looked at my head and said you need a touch up.    I looked at him like he was crazy!  I can't believe he said, he rarely comments about me needing my hair done.  Men!
> 
> ETA: I forgot to mention that I can barely comb my hair.  I'm not sure if my new growth is just that thick or my hair is tangled.  I have to find someone that will take time to my perm in.  I can do it myself, I did back in December, but the back was a little underprocessed.  However, DH told me last week, "why don't you go natural, you have enough new growth".  LOL!!!  Don't think I'm ready to go the natural route yet though.



Honey, when the men start noticing the changes in a woman's hair, that is proof that something good is going on! Isn't it wonderful to see your new growth sprout in so quickly?? Yeah, cause that means your hair is G-R-O-W-I-N-G!!!!!  Try to stretch as long as you can; you should see some real length your next perm. I'm still working on my 17 week stretch...trying to keep the new growth moisturized and oiled daily (what a challenge) until mid April! I'm like you, don't know if I'm ready to go natural yet!


----------



## gn1g

PuffyBrown said:


> Ok.
> 
> Here is a comparison shot of my hair.
> I started taking the shakes in October.
> Granted I DC twice per week.
> I used MT in November but I keep forgetting to do it.
> I use my tatoo as my marker.
> 
> From the picture, I believe that* I increased in thickness* mostly. My hair grows out and not down. I got a normal amount of length. I am over all pleased.
> 
> 
> *note: I have about 1.5" of new growth in there.


 

I would MUCH rather have thicker hair than longer hair.  My ultimate goal is to have thick shinny health shoulder length hair.  Yes Lord!


----------



## divinefavor

Stella B. said:


> Honey, when the men start noticing the changes in a woman's hair, that is proof that something good is going on! Isn't it wonderful to see your new growth sprout in so quickly?? Yeah, cause that means your hair is G-R-O-W-I-N-G!!!!!  Try to stretch as long as you can; you should see some real length your next perm. I'm still working on my 17 week stretch...trying to keep the new growth moisturized and oiled daily (what a challenge) until mid April! I'm like you, don't know if I'm ready to go natural yet!



Wow that's wonderful to hear that something good is going on!!!  I think the longest I've stretched is about 20 weeks!  It's usually such a chore just to wash my fine strands when I've stretched for months.  I'm going to revisit Rusk Smoother, I haven't used it in about 3 years and don't remember how my hair reacted to it.  But, I know it's done wonders for Sylver2 and those with thick hair, so I know it can my fine strands and new growth.  I'm going to try to stretch a little longer, I'm at about 13 weeks post right now.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Stella B. said:


> Congrats Puffy on loosing 20 lbs! Maybe I should lay low for a little while too. If I knew it would take at least 5 lbs. off, I would! You're doing good, girl! Thanks for coming back around!


 
I wont say it is only the shake. I lowered my calorie intake. I owe it to the shake. That whopping 400 calories changed that!



gn1g said:


> I would MUCH rather have thicker hair than longer hair. My ultimate goal is to have thick shinny health shoulder length hair. Yes Lord!


 

Me too girl. My hair grows in thick. It will be a looooong wait before I see a lot of lenght.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

G'nite Egglettes, God Bless~


----------



## HairHustla

Okay I am convinced!

I am so proud that you ladies are so very well blessed by this drink.  The main reason that convinced me to try to be a part of this is the love and comraderie that is going on up in here.   (and the results!)Honestly things are a little hard for me because my husband is deployed and I live so far away from the military post so I don't have a lot of "love" going on right now.  I am going to get my supplies today and will be starting this on Monday morning.  I am thinking of making my shake as follows, tell me if you think this will suffice and I am so looking forward to getting some weight loss, glamourous skin and healthy flowing hair with you all:

1 cup fat free organic milk
1 scoop strawberry whey protein
1 Tbsp of greek honey yogurt 
1 organic egg or 1/4 cup of eggbeaters
1 Tbsp of flaxseed
1 Tbsp of Wheat Germ
1 capsule of Evening Primrose Oil (can't get wheat germ oil over here)
lastly, 2ml ( 1 squirt) of self metabolism weight loss formula containing nettle, green tea, dandelion, yerba mate and ginger root.  Later I will be adding chlorella and spirulina once I receive them.  Thank you ladies for having me and many blessings to you!!!


----------



## tallnomad

Welcome Hairhustla!  

I think your ingredients look pretty good.  

1 cup fat free organic milk
1 scoop strawberry whey protein--*there has been discussion that people may put on weight with the whey and that overall, egg white proten powder is superior.  *1 Tbsp of greek honey yogurt 
1 organic egg or 1/4 cup of eggbeaters
1 Tbsp of flaxseed
1 Tbsp of Wheat Germ
1 capsule of Evening Primrose Oil (can't get wheat germ oil over here)
lastly, 2ml ( 1 squirt) of self metabolism weight loss formula containing nettle, green tea, dandelion, yerba mate and ginger root. Later I will be adding chlorella and spirulina once I receive them. *this sounds really good and interesting!*

Thank you ladies for having me and many blessings to you!!! *Glad to have you.  The women in this thread are wonderful!  And it's so fun to read about all of the sproutings going on.  *

I'm visiting my parents for the weekend, so I will miss two days of my shake.  My stomach is rumbling for it now.  I'll be back on it for Monday though!


----------



## divinefavor

I had my shake this morning!  Yummy!


----------



## guyanesesista

I'M BACK!!!!! I finally got my whey powder. I'm hitting the gym alot now so that should help me keep the whey weight off. I started yesterday and I'll be doing 92g protein a day from 2 scoops whey(20g ea.) and 1 cup soy milk(6g). I did that b4 and got lots of growth so let's see if it'll happen again. I'm using GNC pro performance whey powder, Riteaid has it for $38 for the 5lb bottle. I think vitaminshoppe(free shipping over $100) and vitscost has either that or optimum nutrition whey powder for about the same price. I'm using this much protein a day to see if it can help me with my edges(protein deficiency). I'm also drinking 1.5 to 2 litres of water a day. So yea I'm back in full swing ready to regrow my hairline. Peace and hairgrease!!


----------



## star

I rather just drink a protein drink but good protein drink.


----------



## HairHustla

Thank you so much TallNomad for the Welcome!

I just could not wait to get started so I went on out in the pouring rain to get my supplies and I just mixed up my first batch with an air of uncertainty and added some fresh avocado in it and voila...it was 
Fab:eatme:BU  Lous!!!


----------



## HairHustla

Here is some interesting information on avocados:

*A small avocado will provide more usable protein then a huge steak because cooked protein in meat is deranged and mostly unavailable to our liver, the organ which makes all of our body’s protein.  Avocados are bursting with nutrients--vitamins, A, B-complex, C, E, H, K, and folic acid, plus the minerals magnesium, copper, iron, calcium, potassium and many other trace elements. Avocados provide all of the essential amino acids (those that must be provided by our diet), with 18 amino acids in all, plus 7 fatty acids, including Omega 3 and 6. Avocados contain more protein than cow’s milk, about 2% per edible portion. *

*Avocado eaters who eat a healthful vegan diet typically experience more lustrous hair, softer, smoother skin, more pliable nails, fewer joint problems, slimmer belly, less body odor, improved mental function and enhanced libido. Upon giving up animal meat and dairy, switching to a diet of 75% to 100% raw vegan foods with enzymatically-alive “plant meat,” and adopting a healthful lifestyle, a multitude of people have reaped amazing health benefits and joyous vitality. *

*Do not eat avocado with any other kind of oily, fatty or high-protein food such as seeds, nuts, coconut, olives, yogurt, cream, cheese or meat. Wait several hours between eating these foods, although the ideal is 24 hours. It takes several hours to digest and utilize any kind of heavy/oily food, and the body can only digest one at a time.*

*This was taken from Living and Raw Foods.*


----------



## cupcakes

Im gonna start doing this ASAP


----------



## guyanesesista

Ooooo I wanna go get me some avocados now.


----------



## nafissa

I love this! I've been using coconut oil instead of wheat germ oil and the taste is just divine. I would like to know if the WGO is necessary if not i'll just stick with the CO.


----------



## SweetlyBlessed

Sooooooooooooooo I have read every single post in this thread.  I was starting my adventure on a green and weight gaining shake/smoothie (green for overall health and energy and the weight gain is well give me more butter in the back ).

Before I saw this thread I had a 2000 calorie shake that included what germ oil, wheat grass frozen shot and almonds.

Then I came across a friend that has clear skin and long dreads.  Her green smoothie was kale, apples, agave nectar and some water to get it going in the blender.

So thus, I decided to combine it all and here are the contents of my shakes ( I switch up):

- sliced almonds, egg, wheat germ oil, ice cream OR milk, strawberries, seaweed (all the other items, you can't taste it at all!), and honey 

- sliced almonds, egg, wheat germ oil, kale, apples, agave nectar, water

I just need to stop by Whole Paycheck and get me some wheat germ!!!

I work in the office Monday and Tuesday and these will be my green tea in the morning days and Wednesday - Friday I work from home and that will be my shake days, including the weekends.  The ice cream overloads me on the bubble guts  but the milk doesn't.  I eat a bowl of cereal every night but the daily ice cream got to me.

Thank you ladies for all the research and encouragement.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Essensual said:


> *February Progress Report:*
> 
> _*Okay, so check the siggy pics for length. I am claiming shoulder length!*_
> 
> _*...but the bigger news is the thickness of the roots!  I apologize that my no-so-fabulous VS Answers flat iron didn't give my great results. (I'm sending my GVP out for repair this weekend.) That dang thing would not flatten my roots to save it's life. *_
> _*That being said, here's a better look at the root thickness:*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The egg shake is the TRUTH people.*


 
Congrats! :superbanana:



SweetlyBlessed said:


> Sooooooooooooooo I have read every single post in this thread. I was starting my adventure on a green and weight gaining shake/smoothie (green for overall health and energy and the weight gain is well give me more butter in the back ).
> 
> Before I saw this thread I had a 2000 calorie shake that included what germ oil, wheat grass frozen shot and almonds.
> 
> Then I came across a friend that has clear skin and long dreads. Her green smoothie was kale, apples, agave nectar and some water to get it going in the blender.
> 
> So thus, I decided to combine it all and here are the contents of my shakes ( I switch up):
> 
> - sliced almonds, egg, wheat germ oil, ice cream OR milk, strawberries, seaweed (all the other items, you can't taste it at all!), and honey
> 
> - sliced almonds, egg, wheat germ oil, kale, apples, agave nectar, water
> 
> I just need to stop by Whole Paycheck and get me some wheat germ!!!
> 
> I work in the office Monday and Tuesday and these will be my green tea in the morning days and Wednesday - Friday I work from home and that will be my shake days, including the weekends. The ice cream overloads me on the bubble guts  but the milk doesn't. I eat a bowl of cereal every night but the daily ice cream got to me.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all the research and encouragement.


 
this shake sounds really yummy. How much do you drink?


----------



## SweetlyBlessed

I do a whole glass full of each...16 oz


----------



## PuffyBrown

SweetlyBlessed said:


> I do a whole glass full of each...16 oz


 
I will get these ingredients.  I hope its good.


----------



## SweetlyBlessed

PuffyBrown said:


> I will get these ingredients. I hope its good.


 

Don't know if you want to do the seaweed but I only do 1/4 of a nori sheet.  I actually tossed it in there bc I had it for a while and tried eating it in other ways and it just was not something I could stick to.  How am I going to put a fish taste in my mouth without an actual fish?! 

Mines taste like a big ole strawberry shake to me!   The honey makes all the difference in sweetness that's for sure!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Not too sure about the seaweed. Ive only had it on sushi. I will do a little research on that. 



SweetlyBlessed said:


> Don't know if you want to do the seaweed but I only do 1/4 of a nori sheet. I actually tossed it in there bc I had it for a while and tried eating it in other ways and it just was not something I could stick to. How am I going to put a fish taste in my mouth without an actual fish?!
> 
> Mines taste like a big ole strawberry shake to me!  The honey makes all the difference in sweetness that's for sure!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Welcome Welcome to all the new Egglettes.  I've had a family emergency and haven't been online.  I'm so glad that you guys are joining our Waistlength Cocktail Hair Journey...you'll be amazed at the benefits.  There's no hype, just see for yourself.  I can't wait to see your posts after about a week.

Keep up the great work!  Hope to talk to you guys soon.  

Keep my nephew Mark in your prayers he is in the hospital and in need of healing.  May God bless you all for interceding on his behalf.  I'll give you guys an update and praise report.


----------



## HairHustla

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Welcome Welcome Welcome to all the new Egglettes. I've had a family emergency and haven't been online. I'm so glad that you guys are joining our Waistlength Cocktail Hair Journey...you'll be amazed at the benefits. There's no hype, just see for yourself. I can't wait to see your posts after about a week.
> 
> Keep up the great work! Hope to talk to you guys soon.
> 
> Keep my nephew Mark in your prayers he is in the hospital and in need of healing. May God bless you all for interceding on his behalf. I'll give you guys an update and praise report.


 
So sorry to hear about that, adding Mark to my prayer list tonight!


----------



## SweetlyBlessed

PuffyBrown said:


> Not too sure about the seaweed. Ive only had it on sushi. I will do a little research on that.


 
There's a few threads on here about sea veggies and whatnot due to all the vitamines and minerals they have.  The benefits kick in from daily consumption of it.  There are more threads but these are what I had subscribed to.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=315281

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=105659

you can sub it with spirulina (sp?) and other sea veggie powders.  I just happen to have the nori sheets left over.  My next buy will probably just be the powder of some sort (more quantity and cheaper).  Everyone into the pool!


----------



## PuffyBrown

You know what...I lied. I have had sushi. Isn't spirulina sushi? I have a powdered spirulina supplement that I was taking a while back. I couldn't take it. It taste nasty and dominated everything else that was in the glass. I stopped taking it. 




SweetlyBlessed said:


> There's a few threads on here about sea veggies and whatnot due to all the vitamines and minerals they have. The benefits kick in from daily consumption of it. There are more threads but these are what I had subscribed to.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=315281
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=105659
> 
> you can sub it with spirulina (sp?) and other sea veggie powders. I just happen to have the nori sheets left over. My next buy will probably just be the powder of some sort (more quantity and cheaper). Everyone into the pool!


----------



## Essensual

Thanks for the encouragement everyone!

*Dlove* - I can't wait for your pics.
*HairHustla*- I would decrease the protein powder to 1/2 of a scoop.
*SweetlyBlessed*- Thanks for the reminder about nori sheets.
*Puffy Brown*- I believe Spirulina is an algae, like Chlorella.

...and *Br*nze*. Jehovah Rapha Reigns! I anxiously await the praise report!


----------



## tallnomad

Bronze--earnest prayers for Mark.  You and your family are supported and protected.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thank you so much, my Sistas in Christ, Marky is making definite progress.  Thanks for lifting him up, I knew I could count on all of you.  Blessings

Yes, I got my cocktail in, i've been upside down here lately, but i made sure to get it.  Also, i picked up a battery-operated smoothie maker for $5 at Ross.  It looks really efficient.  I can't wait to put it to use.

Blessings again, Br*nze  

ps
I Love You All~  *hugs n kisses*


----------



## HairHustla

Essensual said:


> Thanks for the encouragement everyone!
> 
> *Dlove* - I can't wait for your pics.
> *HairHustla*- I would decrease the protein powder to 1/2 of a scoop.
> *SweetlyBlessed*- Thanks for the reminder about nori sheets.
> *Puffy Brown*- I believe Spirulina is an algae, like Chlorella.
> 
> ...and *Br*nze*. Jehovah Rapha Reigns! I anxiously await the praise report!


 
We are in sync sista!  I had already done that cause I need to watch those calories but thanx so much for looking out for me!  Love your comment about Jehovah Rapha reigns...yes he does!


----------



## HairHustla

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thank you so much, my Sistas in Christ, Marky is making definite progress. Thanks for lifting him up, I knew I could count on all of you. Blessings
> 
> Yes, I got my cocktail in, i've been upside down here lately, but i made sure to get it. Also, i picked up a battery-operated smoothie maker for $5 at Ross. It looks really efficient. I can't wait to put it to use.
> 
> Blessings again, Br*nze
> 
> ps
> I Love You All~ *hugs n kisses*


Girl God can't fail!  I am so very glad your nephew is okay!  You take care too!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Continue to lift him up, ladies, we need all the support we can get, some of our family members aren't as knowledgeable about the faith process.  Doctors can be so discouraging, but we knew who is the Chief Physician, right?


----------



## PuffyBrown

HairHustla said:


> Girl God can't fail! I am so very glad your nephew is okay! You take care too!


 
......and he never will.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks again, 
I went to the hospital today and Mark's healing is manifesting right before our eyes!

Hope you guys had a great day~  My day has been awesome!  I appreciate your love and support, it means so much to me.

G'nite, Egglettes and Happy Waistlength Hair Growing!!
I will not miss my cocktail tomorrow.  i will not.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

i read a few have gained weight on this, how are you all avoiding weight gain??


----------



## guyanesesista

Blaque I burn off the calories in the treadmill but I've only been doing that for a week. Let's see the effect over the next 3 weeks. I have no idea how much I weigh though. But I don't feel heavier.

I just had my first shake. I went to sleep late last night, about 2:30ish and woke up at 6:30 with no problems. It felt weird cuz I normally can't get up so early. I was like "what am I gonna do so early in the morning? Should I study for my test tomorrow? Nahhhh" So I lay back down in bed for another 30 minutes and now I'm getting ready for school. I did this in September for 2 weeks along with lots of veggies and had the very same effect, deep sleep and waking up very early and 1/2" in 2 weeks. I only had about 4 hrs of sleep and I feel so wired. It's so weird ya'll. When I was on soy protein I never had this effect. I was sluggish as hell. I think there is really something to that soy and thyroid thing. Plus on soy my boobs blew up and were very plump. Now that I'm off soy protein my boobs have deflated. I miss my soy boobs. Oh well. That's my review, I have the energy from this whey protein again, I'm working to keep the weight off, now let's see if my hair is gonna sprout out like crazy again.

ETA: Bronze I wish Marky a speedy recovery.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks GSista, Marky is getting better every second, literally.  

Glad to know you are back in the nest.   That hair is gonna sprout, i tell ya.  

Got my cocktail in again, today.  I've been dragging myself outta bed.  But, I would not miss my drink, no way.  I can't wait to get a fridge at work.  It'll be on then!  

Oh yeah, my hair is getting harder and harder to pull into a pony....I'm so HaPpY about that!!!

Have a great one, Egglettes!


----------



## HairHustla

guyanesesista said:


> Blaque I burn off the calories in the treadmill but I've only been doing that for a week. Let's see the effect over the next 3 weeks. I have no idea how much I weigh though. But I don't feel heavier.
> 
> I just had my first shake. I went to sleep late last night, about 2:30ish and woke up at 6:30 with no problems. It felt weird cuz I normally can't get up so early. I was like "what am I gonna do so early in the morning? Should I study for my test tomorrow? Nahhhh" So I lay back down in bed for another 30 minutes and now I'm getting ready for school. I did this in September for 2 weeks along with lots of veggies and had the very same effect, deep sleep and waking up very early and 1/2" in 2 weeks. I only had about 4 hrs of sleep and I feel so wired. It's so weird ya'll. When I was on soy protein I never had this effect. I was sluggish as hell. I think there is really something to that soy and thyroid thing. Plus on soy my boobs blew up and were very plump. Now that I'm off soy protein my boobs have deflated. I miss my soy boobs. Oh well. That's my review, I have the energy from this whey protein again, I'm working to keep the weight off, now let's see if my hair is gonna sprout out like crazy again.
> 
> ETA: Bronze I wish Marky a speedy recovery.


 
Hi GS,

*I am like you right now, I have only been on the shake for about 4 days now but I have lost 1.5 lbs so far...this is for you Blaque too, I only have one shake per day first thing in the morning and I am careful with the whey protein, I use only half a scoop as Essentual suggested.  So far it is working nicely, I am going to bed at my usual time and sleeping deeply but waking up early full of energy.  I normally get up at 5:45 but the last two days I have been waking up at 4:30 am on the dot and I feel fine.  This is a complete turnaround for me because I am NOT a morning person in the least but I do not mind getting up now because of the way I FEEL!  I don't know how long this will last but my wedding rings are beginning to slide around on my fingers and the scale is moving in the right direction.  Oh, I also try to eat every 2 to 3 hours while at work, I will snack on an apple and cheese or some whole wheat crackers or even walnuts and raisins.  For dinner I eat only meat and veggies and I have a nutrigrain bar and a glass of fat free organic milk for my last snack of the day.  Also, I hate exercising but I have been doing belly dancing on videos for 20 to 30 minutes every other day.  So I started out last week at 204 down from 207 the previous week and stayed at 204 for almost two weeks until I started the shakes now I have moved down to 202.  Sorry so long and I Hope this helps...*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*This sounds like a good plan, HairHustla, I may have to mimic you, I need to drop quite a few....*




HairHustla said:


> Hi GS,
> 
> *I am like you right now, I have only been on the shake for about 4 days now but I have lost 1.5 lbs so far...this is for you Blaque too, I only have one shake per day first thing in the morning and I am careful with the whey protein, I use only half a scoop as Essentual suggested. So far it is working nicely, I am going to bed at my usual time and sleeping deeply but waking up early full of energy. I normally get up at 5:45 but the last two days I have been waking up at 4:30 am on the dot and I feel fine. This is a complete turnaround for me because I am NOT a morning person in the least but I do not mind getting up now because of the way I FEEL! I don't know how long this will last but my wedding rings are beginning to slide around on my fingers and the scale is moving in the right direction. Oh, I also try to eat every 2 to 3 hours while at work, I will snack on an apple and cheese or some whole wheat crackers or even walnuts and raisins. For dinner I eat only meat and veggies and I have a nutrigrain bar and a glass of fat free organic milk for my last snack of the day. Also, I hate exercising but I have been doing belly dancing on videos for 20 to 30 minutes every other day. So I started out last week at 204 down from 207 the previous week and stayed at 204 for almost two weeks until I started the shakes now I have moved down to 202. Sorry so long and I Hope this helps...*


----------



## HairHustla

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *This sounds like a good plan, HairHustla, I may have to mimic you, I need to drop quite a few....*


 
*Step right up with me girl!  The shake jumpstarted my stalled efforts!  *

*The following is what brought me to my original weight (197) (before hubby came on R&R Dec-Jan) Starting Weight in August of last year 236 which was my heaviest.  *
*Came down to 226 by End of August*
*216 by end of September*
*212 by end of October*
*198 by end of November just in time for Hubby in December (got to 197)*



*This is what a typical day looked like oh and by the way I lost 38 pounds doing this: (but I got stuck in February at 207 and needed the shake to get me back going..thank you so much for that!!) *

*While at work, I wore ankle weights and ate every 2 to 3 hours small snacks such as fruit, nuts, yogurt or protein such as light lunch meat.*

*At work I would also take items to make oatmeal with flaxseed for breakfast because I am not the kind to get up early and fix breakfast.*

*At Lunch- I ate a full lunch of things like chicken, fish, with a salad or things like tuna salad with tomato and cucumber mixed with ranch dressing instead of mayo. I even had dessert sometimes with no problems*

*At home in the evening I would fix dinner which would consist of anything I wanted as long as it was NOT ANY OF THESE:*
*Bread*
*Rice*
*Potatoes*
*Potato Chips*

*I did eat plenty of these:*

*Veggies*
*Meats of any kind no matter the fat content*
*Lots of eggs*
*Peanut butter-be careful with this it can make you fat*
*Tuna*
*Chicken Salad*
*Fish*
*Fruits*

*In the early evening around 7 I had my last snack of the day and I normally ate sunflower seeds (already shelled) and tangerines...loads of them!  I typically would have about 4 or 5 of those bad boys and a handfull or two of sunflower seeds.  *

*I drank this and this only:*

*Green Tea and Water!! Lots of it!*

*I exercised with my belly dancing videos  just about every evening which I love because they are not strenuous but they take the weight off and sculpt your body and they are fun!  Plus you can use what you learn on your husband or SO.*

*You could try it out and see if it will work for you along with the shake for breakfast...oh, I drink the shake at 6:30 am and STILL go eat breakfast at 7:30 even though it is just a small breakfast.  It gives me enough to last for a couple of hours so that I don't go for the bad stuff.  I am able to block donuts, deflect pastries and booty bounce anything else bad coming my way!!!  Hope this helps someone!!!  *


----------



## HairHustla

*Oh and I left off one very important thing,*

*I took a supplement called CLA or conjugated linoleic acid.  If you want to know more about it you can PM.  It is not a drug or anything, it is an amino acid that makes fat cells smaller.  Ok, I am through!*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Thanks for the info, HairHustla,
I can't wait to jumpstart my efforts.  

Got my cocktail in, YaAy, but I'm sooo sleepy, only one more day til SpRiNg BrEaK!!!!!


----------



## yodie

HairHustla said:


> *Oh and I left off one very important thing,*
> 
> *I took a supplement called CLA or conjugated linoleic acid. If you want to know more about it you can PM. It is not a drug or anything, it is an amino acid that makes fat cells smaller. Ok, I am through!*


 
CLA really works!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

my sis has lost about 50 lbs, kept off 4 yrs, and cla is one of her staple products.


----------



## mscocoface

Off to purchse some CLA to use with my morning shake.

I have not determined if this is working for my hair but my jeans sure are loose now.  So I will continue on this for the health benefits for sure.  Come on size 10!!!!! 

I think I can, I think  I can, I think I can!!!!!!!


----------



## PuffyBrown

I had draama today....running late, and needed to put some air in the stupid tire. Not enough time to have my beloved shake!
I am so tired, not alert at all and am ready to go home


----------



## PuffyBrown

mscocoface said:


> Off to purchse some CLA to use with my morning shake.
> 
> I have not determined if this is working for my hair but my jeans sure are loose now. So I will continue on this for the health benefits for sure. Come on size 10!!!!!
> 
> I think I can, I think I can, I think I can!!!!!!!


 

Girl I'm telling ya. I am on a roll. Pounds be gone! *waves hand in air to the left*


----------



## guyanesesista

Had my shake this afternoon. I'll have the other one when I get home tonight.


----------



## PuffyBrown

I'm all over this supplement. How long did it take before you started to see benefits?



HairHustla said:


> *Oh and I left off one very important thing,*
> 
> *I took a supplement called CLA or conjugated linoleic acid.  If you want to know more about it you can PM.  It is not a drug or anything, it is an amino acid that makes fat cells smaller.  Ok, I am through!*


----------



## Hot40

At the end of week two now, I think I like the taste???
Can anyone tell me how much time before I see the difference?


----------



## Hot40

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Yep, got my drink on this morning, too. I pleased with my new growth as well. My hair is definitely coming in thicker. When i have a breakout, my face heals quickly and the dark spots are fading fast.
> 
> Have a great one!


 

So do you think the drink is helping with your skin as well????\
I have very dry skin hope it works for me.


----------



## PuffyBrown

It sure is helping minesm my therapist noted it a couple weeks ago. I actually got her hip to the website. She took the recipe for the shake



Hot40 said:


> So do you think the drink is helping with your skin as well????\
> I have very dry skin hope it works for me.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hot40 said:


> So do you think the drink is helping with your skin as well????\
> I have very dry skin hope it works for me.


 Most definitely it will help your skin, fades dark spots, fights breakouts, skin feels supple, glows...you should start noticing hair and skin changes for sure in a few days.  Do you feel it in terms of your health?  Many of us noticed this immediately, like day one.

Ladies, had a great day.  Gone to sleep.

Welcome again to all the new Egglettes.  

Please forgive me if i didn't respond to your posts, directly.  I've been coming and going and here and there, but if you stay close to the original ingredients and take pictures of your hair and skin before and after, you'll be pleased.  

What questions i miss, i know the other Egglettes will chime in and assist you with (feel free to pm me). There's some awesome ladies posting in this thread...you guys are in great company.

*smooches*
~Br*nze


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ^Thanks for the info, HairHustla,
> I can't wait to jumpstart my efforts.
> 
> Got my cocktail in, YaAy, but I'm sooo sleepy, only one more day til SpRiNg BrEaK!!!!!


Hang in there Br*nze! You know the kids can drive you crazy  at this time of year, cause the sap is rising! One more day, and then you'll get a nice little break! Wow! I can't believe spring break is so early this year...heck Easter is still a month away!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Stella B., you know they will run you up the wall and down it!  
Spring, Sprang, Sprung is what's up at our middle school.  And with me going to the hospital every evening, i've been really stretched.  God is good, because i have more energy than usual and the kids have been better behaved.  

My nephew is continuing to progress.   Prayer Warriors do your thing.  It's a joy to see the miracle unfold...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Had my cocktail, yaaay!  However, i let it sit for a while...ick, all the oil and stuff was very pungent.  I won't do that again.  uh uh.


----------



## Kimbosheart

I love this shake!!!! I am thisclose to my Q1 goal and I have over 2 weeks left. thankyou thankyou thankyou bronze. I have only missed the shake 4 days since I started. Now its a supergreen powered egg shake.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Kimbosheart said:


> I love this shake!!!! I am thisclose to my Q1 goal and I have over 2 weeks left. thankyou thankyou thankyou bronze. I have only missed the shake 4 days since I started. Now its a supergreen powered egg shake.


 you're welcome you're welcome you're welcome Kimbosheart~


----------



## luvmesumhair

Well, I tried the shake tonight and I have to say.....THIS SHAKE IS REALLY GOOD!!!

I used everything the recipie called for:

~ 1 raw organic egg
~3/4 cup of Vanilla Soy Milk
~1 tablespoon of Wheat Germ oil
~ 2 tablespoon of "Raw" Wheat Germ
~1 tablespoon of "toasted" Wheat Germ 
~ plus I added 1 tablespoon of Lecithin Granules to it.

Tomorrow morning I think I am going to add 1 teaspoon of Ground Flaxseed to it.  I really love this stuff too.

The drink had a nice nutty flavor.  

I have a question though...I noticed that on the container of the Lecithin, it says "SOY".  Is the SOY one good or should I switch to the regular one.  I did not notice until I brought it home tonight and opened it.  

Pls let me know and if so, I will go and get the regular one.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I have the soy lecithin, also....i've been using it faithfully with no probs...welcome Egglette Luvmesumhair.

WE TOLD YA IT WAS GOOD!!!




luvmesumhair said:


> Well, I tried the shake tonight and I have to say.....THIS SHAKE IS REALLY GOOD!!!
> 
> I used everything the recipie called for:
> 
> ~ 1 raw organic egg
> ~1 tablespoon of Wheat Germ oil
> ~ 2 tablespoon of "Raw" Wheat Germ
> ~1 tablespoon of "toasted" Wheat Germ
> ~ plus I added 1 tablespoon of Lecithin Granules to it.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I think I am going to add 1 teaspoon of Ground Flaxseed to it. I really love this stuff too.
> 
> The drink had a nice nutty flavor.
> 
> I have a question though...I noticed that on the container of the Lecithin, it says "SOY". Is the SOY one good or should I switch to the regular one. I did not notice until I brought it home tonight and opened it.
> 
> Pls let me know and if so, I will go and get the regular one.


----------



## HairHustla

PuffyBrown said:


> I'm all over this supplement. How long did it take before you started to see benefits?


 
Hey Puffy!

I hope you are a patient person because CLA is for those who can WAIT!  You will not notice anything for atleast 4 to 6 wks.  Sorry girl but that is the truth.  After then you will be like "Hey what happened to me"?? The stuff truly an honestly works but you have to wait on it and I mean wait...did I say wait???  One other thing, do not get on the scales thinking oh I will lose weight with this.  NOPE, the scale will NOT move.  But if you take it faithfully your fat WILL GET ON OUTTA THERE!  HTH.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thank you for that honest report HairHustla, bcs i've tried cla and it did nada, however, my sis has used it faithfully for at least 5 years and swears by it.  i think i took it for a month, but after 3 weeks, i couldn't see or feel anything so i quit.  I think with alot of supplements, you have to take them for at least 2 (3) months str8 to get them to work.  This is where i have probs, if i can't see or feel it in a week, maybe two, i'm moving on....

thanks for that review.



HairHustla said:


> Hey Puffy!
> 
> I hope you are a patient person because CLA is for those who can WAIT! You will not notice anything for atleast 4 to 6 wks. Sorry girl but that is the truth. After then you will be like "Hey what happened to me"?? The stuff truly an honestly works but you have to wait on it and I mean wait...did I say wait??? One other thing, do not get on the scales thinking oh I will lose weight with this. NOPE, the scale will NOT move. But if you take it faithfully your fat WILL GET ON OUTTA THERE! HTH.


 
Got my cocktail in, just finished it, i've been drinking borden hi-protein milk this week .


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hope you guys had a great Saturday~

Blessings, 
~Br*nze


----------



## Essensual

I had my shake today! Me! Essensual! ON A SATURDAY!?!


....get right, Church, and let's go home.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^my sentiments exactly.....


----------



## PuffyBrown

What you talking 'bout ? Six weeks *she says with both eyes almost popping out of her head* ok itz worth a try. Where do I get it?


HairHustla said:


> Hey Puffy!
> 
> I hope you are a patient person because CLA is for those who can WAIT!  You will not notice anything for atleast 4 to 6 wks.  Sorry girl but that is the truth.  After then you will be like "Hey what happened to me"?? The stuff truly an honestly works but you have to wait on it and I mean wait...did I say wait???  One other thing, do not get on the scales thinking oh I will lose weight with this.  NOPE, the scale will NOT move.  But if you take it faithfully your fat WILL GET ON OUTTA THERE!  HTH.


----------



## PuffyBrown

I've never heard of Borden high protein milk. More info please. 





Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thank you for that honest report HairHustla, bcs i've tried cla and it did nada, however, my sis has used it faithfully for at least 5 years and swears by it.  i think i took it for a month, but after 3 weeks, i couldn't see or feel anything so i quit.  I think with alot of supplements, you have to take them for at least 2 (3) months str8 to get them to work.  This is where i have probs, if i can't see or feel it in a week, maybe two, i'm moving on....
> 
> thanks for that review.
> 
> 
> 
> Got my cocktail in, just finished it, i've been drinking borden hi-protein milk this week .


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> I've never heard of Borden high protein milk. More info please.


 Borden High Protein Milk has 38% less fat than regular milk is naturally produced and not made with artificial growth hormones or rBST, 1 cup contains 10 grams of protein.  It was on sale. .  I thought, hey, why not?  You can pick it up at your grocer's...now this may be a regional product because it is manufactured out of Dallas.

I may buy it again, my stomach was not as aggravated as when i drink regular milk, so i've enjoyed it for the last couple of weeks.

Got my drink in today, too!  Good Heavens, Saturday and Sunday cocktailin'  ?  Go figure.  I've got to make up for those days i missed.

Drink up, Egglettes~


----------



## Hot40

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Most definitely it will help your skin, fades dark spots, fights breakouts, skin feels supple, glows...you should start noticing hair and skin changes for sure in a few days. Do you feel it in terms of your health? Many of us noticed this immediately, like day one.
> 
> Ladies, had a great day. Gone to sleep.
> 
> Welcome again to all the new Egglettes.
> 
> Please forgive me if i didn't respond to your posts, directly. I've been coming and going and here and there, but if you stay close to the original ingredients and take pictures of your hair and skin before and after, you'll be pleased.
> 
> What questions i miss, i know the other Egglettes will chime in and assist you with (feel free to pm me). There's some awesome ladies posting in this thread...you guys are in great company.
> 
> *smooches*
> ~Br*nze


 

I notice a difference in my skin but I started to tak the pretty skin pill at the same time --- over all very happy with my results.

I will have to continue antoher few weeks and check my hair!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Yum. I have drinking everyday since the beginning. My body doesn't like to be without it. If I don't take it my body knows. I think its all the vitamins in it





Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Borden High Protein Milk has 38% less fat than regular milk is naturally produced and not made with artificial growth hormones or rBST, 1 cup contains 10 grams of protein.  It was on sale. .  I thought, hey, why not?  You can pick it up at your grocer's...now this may be a regional product because it is manufactured out of Dallas.
> 
> I may buy it again, my stomach was not as aggravated as when i drink regular milk, so i've enjoyed it for the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Got my drink in today, too!  Good Heavens, Saturday and Sunday cocktailin'  ?  Go figure.  I've got to make up for those days i missed.
> 
> Drink up, Egglettes~


----------



## yvette

Hello, joining the bandwagon............wait for me!!!

I just started today with this concoction. However, since I now a STRICT vegan, I had to forego the egg. I used vanilla flavored soy milk (which is yummy) wheat germ oil and wheat germ. Hope the fact that I am leaving out the egg, does not hinder my progress. I wouldn't think so because wheat germ is good for you!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hot40 said:


> I notice a difference in my skin but I started to tak the pretty skin pill at the same time --- over all very happy with my results.
> 
> I will have to continue antoher few weeks and check my hair!


 I'm glad to hear it.  Let us know how it goes.  Try to stay consistent and the results will be phenom.


yvette said:


> Hello, joining the bandwagon............wait for me!!!
> 
> I just started today with this concoction. However, since I now a STRICT vegan, I had to forego the egg. I used vanilla flavored soy milk (which is yummy) wheat germ oil and wheat germ. Hope the fact that I am leaving out the egg, does not hinder my progress. I wouldn't think so because wheat germ is good for you!


Welcome Egglette Yvette!  
Now I may be mistaken, but I think you are the first vegan Egglette.  There's room for everyone.    Glad to have you and you can really work this drink to your advantage.  You are definitely off to a great start.  You may want to add soy protein powder to your drink to pack on the protein for more effect.  Let us know how it goes.

G'nite Egglettes and God Bless~


----------



## HairHustla

Hey ladies,

For some reason I am starting to notice weight gain with this shake so I am cutting out the whey protein and see if that will help, I was only using half a scoop but now I have stopped losing and started gaining so I will have to cut the whey out.  Can't be going backwards As for hair progress, my new growth is really starting to stand at attention so I know the shake is working!  Oh and PB, you can get the CLA anywhere, like GNC, Walmart, Walgreens and places like that.  You all be blessed today!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Good move, HairHustla, I noticed the same thing and I dropped the Whey powder, the weight gain immediately halted.  I then started to drop some of what I gained.  I'm sure you'll notice an immediate difference.

Havin my cocktail~  Cheers!


----------



## PuffyBrown

If its making you gain weight, I would definately leave it out. I couple other ladies had that same experience and stopped using it as well.



HairHustla said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> For some reason I am starting to notice weight gain with this shake so I am cutting out the whey protein and see if that will help, I was only using half a scoop but now I have stopped losing and started gaining so I will have to cut the whey out. Can't be going backwards As for hair progress, my new growth is really starting to stand at attention so I know the shake is working! Oh and PB, you can get the CLA anywhere, like GNC, Walmart, Walgreens and places like that. You all be blessed today!


----------



## guyanesesista

Hey had my first shake this morning. I'm still busting it out on the treadmill and so far I don't see weight gain. Will have my second shake tonight.


----------



## luvmesumhair

Hey ya'll.  Going on day 4 with this and I LOVE IT!!!

I also started adding 1/2 tablespoon of Agave to my shake to give it a little "sweetness"!

*I don't know if this was asked before but is it OK for me to also drink this cocktail (minus the egg) at night before bed?  So far I am drinking this in the morning (with the egg)*

Thx


----------



## PuffyBrown

I drink a half order before I go to bed every night. It is a little easier for me because I am using whole powdered eggs.



luvmesumhair said:


> Hey ya'll.  Going on day 4 with this and I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> I also started adding 1/2 tablespoon of Agave to my shake to give it a little "sweetness"!
> 
> *I don't know if this was asked before but is it OK for me to also drink this cocktail (minus the egg) at night before bed?  So far I am drinking this in the morning (with the egg)*
> 
> Thx


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Luv, I've only had it at night a few times, with no probs.  I keep promising to have this as a meal substitute, but i haven't gotten there yet, i'm weaning myself from night time eating.  I think it would be okay, just monitor your progress.  I'd love to go at this 2x a day.....


----------



## luvmesumhair

OK.  Thank you! 

Oh and just to make sure you understand me, I meant I am still going to take the cocktail (with egg) in the morning AND I want to start takeing it again at night (without the egg)

Thanks again!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Lol...po baby.  Thanks for the warning I have let mine sit a couple times but I didn't get the taste maybe it didn't sit long enough.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Had my cocktail, yaaay!  However, i let it sit for a while...ick, all the oil and stuff was very pungent.  I won't do that again.  uh uh.


----------



## Essensual

Hello Egglettes,

Started my day off with the walk a mile challenge, 
then had my egg shake (around 11am Monday). I wasn't hungry again until 3pm. I'm amazed.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Essensual, that sounds sooo good.  A 1 mile walk, in the am, even!  You are amazing.  Keep up the great work.  

You Chics are soo inspiring.

G'nite and God Bless~
~B*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

G'Mornin' Egglettes, Just got my cocktail down, hurray!!  Now I'm off to start my day.  HAve a great one!


----------



## SweetlyBlessed

Hello ladies!

So I combined my two shakes into one out of getting to work early this morning.  I am so happy with the taste!

Mind you I am also trying to gain weight so instead of milk, I just vanilla ice cream.

I start out with these items so that they blend to liquid first
- handful of kale
- frozen wheat grass shot
- splash of water
- a big squeeze of agave nectar (for sweetness - this is better then honey to me)
- 1/2 apple & 1/2 banana
- handful of strawberries
- sliced almonds

Then I end with the with the Egglet Drink 
- 2 scoops of ice cream
- 1 raw egg
- 1 tblsp of wheat germ oil
- 2 tblsps of raw wheat germ

This comes out to a light green shake consistency that tastes like strawberry shake.  I goozle it before I get to work.  I ate breakfast when I get to work.  (Remember this isn't to replace a meal for me, it's to accompany it.)  

As long as these ingredients fit into my budget, I should have no problem hitting this up every morning.  I get all my ingredients from a farmer's market and Whole Foods.

Thanks again ladies!


----------



## divinefavor

Hello Egglettes!

I'm still drinking my shake.  I ran out of wheat germ oil and can't find the better tasting (refrigerated kind) one anywhere.  Whole Foods and Vitamin Shop only had the nasty brand that I had previously.  I did see another brand online and will probably purchase it and the end of the week.  I've been using my flaxseed oil instead until I get more wheat germ oil.

Also, I just started back to drinking green smoothies yesterday.  I take a handful of kale, an apple, a little water, and agave nectar.  I make it after I drink my shake, bottle it up and take to work for a mid morning snack.  I hope I can continue down this path.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Sounds good, Egglettes, keep up the great work.

SweetlyBlessed what a delicious and hair-healthy way to pack on pounds.  Good for you!


----------



## SweetlyBlessed

divinefavor said:


> Hello Egglettes!
> 
> I'm still drinking my shake. I ran out of wheat germ oil and can't find the better tasting (refrigerated kind) one anywhere. Whole Foods and Vitamin Shop only had the nasty brand that I had previously. I did see another brand online and will probably purchase it and the end of the week. I've been using my flaxseed oil instead until I get more wheat germ oil.
> 
> Also, I just started back to drinking green smoothies yesterday. I take a handful of kale, an apple, a little water, and agave nectar. I make it after I drink my shake, bottle it up and take to work for a mid morning snack. I hope I can continue down this path.


 

Hey divine!  I posted about the kale smoothie a few days ago.  Where did you get the recipe from?  My friend told me about it but she didn't recall the source.  I usually research everything but I trusted her word on this.  Is it from a book, a site or something?  TIA!


----------



## luvmesumhair

Hi

I have a question.  Is Flaxseed Oil just as good as Wheat Germ Oil?  I was wondering if I could switch the two from time to time.

Thx.


----------



## Essensual

luvmesumhair said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question. Is Flaxseed Oil just as good as Wheat Germ Oil? I was wondering if I could switch the two from time to time.
> 
> Thx.


 
I take both. I take flaxseed since I can't do fish oils. I think they WGO and Flax seed oil provide to different types of Omegas.....(3-6-9) I can't recall which, though.


----------



## divinefavor

SweetlyBlessed said:


> Hey divine!  I posted about the kale smoothie a few days ago.  Where did you get the recipe from?  My friend told me about it but she didn't recall the source.  I usually research everything but I trusted her word on this.  Is it from a book, a site or something?  TIA!



Good Morning SB!  I got the recipe from reading the ladies comments in the Health and Fitness Forum a year ago or so.  I think the thread is called Green Smoothies.  Then I saw your post about your friend only using kale and apple (that seems so much simpler and takes less time for me in the morning).  I used to use banana and sometimes romaine and always add agave nectar for sweetness if I used another fruit besides banana.  My favorite green smoothie is kale, 1/2 apple, baby carrots, water and agave nectar.  I didn't have any carrots on hand this week though.


----------



## luvmesumhair

divinefavor said:


> Good Morning SB! I got the recipe from reading the ladies comments in the Health and Fitness Forum a year ago or so. I think the thread is called Green Smoothies. Then I saw your post about your friend only using kale and apple (that seems so much simpler and takes less time for me in the morning). I used to use banana and sometimes romaine and always add agave nectar for sweetness if I used another fruit besides banana. My favorite green smoothie is kale, 1/2 apple, baby carrots, water and agave nectar. I didn't have any carrots on hand this week though.


Now what do you use to blend this smooth?  I have a hand held blender (Braun) that I use to mix my egg cocktail with and I am wondering if I wanted to try this green smoothie as well, would it work blending that too. 

Thx


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

luvmesumhair said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question. Is Flaxseed Oil just as good as Wheat Germ Oil? I was wondering if I could switch the two from time to time.
> 
> Thx.


 Flax Oil is great, but I agree with Essensual, it provides different types of nutrients than WGO, I would go with it until I found the wgo.

About to get my cocktail on.....


----------



## luvmesumhair

Ok.  Thanks B!


Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Flax Oil is great, but I agree with Essensual, it provides different types of nutrients than WGO, I would go with it until I found the wgo.
> 
> About to get my cocktail on.....


----------



## HairHustla

luvmesumhair said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question. Is Flaxseed Oil just as good as Wheat Germ Oil? I was wondering if I could switch the two from time to time.
> 
> Thx.


 
*Hi There, I noticed your question and I had been wondering as well so I decided to do a little investigation and here is what I found:*

*What is the difference between flax seed oil and wheat germ oil?*

*Benefits Of Flax Seed Oil
The main benefit of flax oil is what it does for the brain and nerves, but because it helps prevent circulatory problems and cancer, the two major killer health conditions, it has really become popular. 

The flax seed oil health benefits are primarily due to it being the highest food source of crucially needed Omega 3 fatty acids. 

Omega 3's are crucial to good brain and nerve function. They also reduce arthritis and other inflammation and pain, and help keep cholesterol lower. Omega 3's aid the body in oxygen absorption. 

The quality of the skin, hair and nails are improved by the flax oil. 

Flax oil also helps with weight control. Some of the most popular weight-loss product packages have flax oil capsules (also known as "linseed oil") as a key component. This oil emulsifies fat in the body and moves it along. 

The benefits of flax seed oil are just a part of flax benefits. The whole flax seed's health benefits are far greater than the oil alone can provide. 
*
*Benefits of Wheat Germ Oil or Wheat Germ*

*WHEAT GERM

"Wheat germ" is a nutritious super food, rich in vitamin B complex, vitamin E, enzymes, minerals and more. 

To get the benefit of wheat germ, it needs to be truly fresh.


Wheat Germ Contents and Benefits

Octacosanol

Wheat germ is the highest source among few foods containing Octacosanol, a group of long-chain food molecules that benefit the body in many ways. 

Octacosanol has been found to 

*lower blood levels of cholesterol 

*improve energy storage in muscles

*enhance performance, endurance and stamina, even at high altitudes

*quicken reflexes

spark alertness 

*improve oxygen utilization

*balance metabolism 

*increase ability to handle stress 


Vitamin E

Wheat germ is the highest food in vitamin E complex (including all three tocopherols, not just the alpha, which is all that most "vitamin E" supplements have.) -- Tocopherols are natural antioxidants that help prevent heart disease, cancer & aging. 

Vitamin E protects the muscles, blood, lungs, & eyes; prevents blood clots; and strengthens the immune system.
*
*It looks like both are critical to the body but offer totally different benefits so I guess it is just a personal choice.  The article has a lot more information about both, if you would like to read it here is the link: (HTH) By the way, I am currently just doing flax seed, no particular reason, I just don't have any wheat germ right now.  *

*http://askville.amazon.com/Wheat-germ-flax-seeds-advice/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=385264*


----------



## luvmesumhair

Thank you  so much for taking the time to do this and for the and the link!!!


HairHustla said:


> *Hi There, I noticed your question and I had been wondering as well so I decided to do a little investigation and here is what I found:*
> 
> *What is the difference between flax seed oil and wheat germ oil?*
> 
> *Benefits Of Flax Seed Oil*
> *The main benefit of flax oil is what it does for the brain and nerves, but because it helps prevent circulatory problems and cancer, the two major killer health conditions, it has really become popular. *
> 
> *The flax seed oil health benefits are primarily due to it being the highest food source of crucially needed Omega 3 fatty acids. *
> 
> *Omega 3's are crucial to good brain and nerve function. They also reduce arthritis and other inflammation and pain, and help keep cholesterol lower. Omega 3's aid the body in oxygen absorption. *
> 
> *The quality of the skin, hair and nails are improved by the flax oil. *
> 
> *Flax oil also helps with weight control. Some of the most popular weight-loss product packages have flax oil capsules (also known as "linseed oil") as a key component. This oil emulsifies fat in the body and moves it along. *
> 
> *The benefits of flax seed oil are just a part of flax benefits. The whole flax seed's health benefits are far greater than the oil alone can provide. *
> 
> *Benefits of Wheat Germ Oil or Wheat Germ*
> 
> *WHEAT GERM*
> 
> *"Wheat germ" is a nutritious super food, rich in vitamin B complex, vitamin E, enzymes, minerals and more. *
> 
> *To get the benefit of wheat germ, it needs to be truly fresh.*
> 
> 
> *Wheat Germ Contents and Benefits*
> 
> *Octacosanol*
> 
> *Wheat germ is the highest source among few foods containing Octacosanol, a group of long-chain food molecules that benefit the body in many ways. *
> 
> *Octacosanol has been found to *
> 
> **lower blood levels of cholesterol *
> 
> **improve energy storage in muscles*
> 
> **enhance performance, endurance and stamina, even at high altitudes*
> 
> **quicken reflexes*
> 
> *spark alertness *
> 
> **improve oxygen utilization*
> 
> **balance metabolism *
> 
> **increase ability to handle stress *
> 
> 
> *Vitamin E*
> 
> *Wheat germ is the highest food in vitamin E complex (including all three tocopherols, not just the alpha, which is all that most "vitamin E" supplements have.) -- Tocopherols are natural antioxidants that help prevent heart disease, cancer & aging. *
> 
> *Vitamin E protects the muscles, blood, lungs, & eyes; prevents blood clots; and strengthens the immune system.*
> 
> *It looks like both are critical to the body but offer totally different benefits so I guess it is just a personal choice. The article has a lot more information about both, if you would like to read it here is the link: (HTH) By the way, I am currently just doing flax seed, no particular reason, I just don't have any wheat germ right now. *
> 
> *http://askville.amazon.com/Wheat-germ-flax-seeds-advice/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=385264*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks to both of you, I may add flax oil to my reggie again....


----------



## CHECKMATE!

I really need to start drinking wheatgrass more often


----------



## cupcakes

I think i am going to finally start doin this egg shake for real. I have all the ingredients except the raw wheat germ. I've tried the chlorella tablets but i think im allergic to them :[. im gonna start taking the shake on sunday.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Cupcakes, to our Nest.  Let's wish our newest Egglette a great waistlength journey, chics~  Update us on your progress....



cupcakes said:


> I think i am going to finally start doin this egg shake for real. I have all the ingredients except the raw wheat germ. I've tried the chlorella tablets but i think im allergic to them :[. im gonna start taking the shake on sunday.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Finally got my hair flatironed, i'm quite happy.  This is my time to post my results, too.  dang.  My hair is just barely touchin' bsl,,, i know, no pics, camera is on the blink, I  still have an inch of "endz" but i'm not gonna trim...i'm holding off on scissors and just ignoring them and try to see if my nape grows out and catches up with the rest of my hair.   I must say that I am impressed.  My hair is getting heavy again.   I like that.

my dh told me he had a dream last night that i kept my hair up for a long time without straightening it and when i did, i told him, "honey, look i got all my hair back!" and my hair was huge and thick to my waist and really heavy and he said he just picked it up and it was all over my back, just a whole bunch of hair...

Need I say, Egglettes, he made my year!  I told him really quickly, "I receive that as confirmation in Jesus' Name!!!  LOL!  

You gotta grab every blessing you get, o-kay?  I may just have another cocktail tonite.  ;-}

Blessings, Egglettes~


----------



## guyanesesista

Hey Bronze your husband had a wonderful dream take that and run with it. i just had my second shake. I know it's late but I drink 2 a day and I'm not slipping.


----------



## Essensual

cupcakes said:


> I think i am going to finally start doin this egg shake for real. I have all the ingredients except the raw wheat germ. I've tried the chlorella tablets but i think im allergic to them :[. im gonna start taking the shake on sunday.


 
cupcakes,

Totally OT, but I was wondering what form and dosage of CHL your were taking? What leads to believe you are allergic to them? Could it be too much too soon. I recently experienced that when I ramped up too quickly. Once I made the adjustment, I was back in business.


----------



## Essensual

guyanesesista said:


> Hey Bronze your husband had a wonderful dream take that and run with it. i just had my second shake. I know it's late but I drink 2 a day and I'm not slipping.


 
...and the Church said, "Amen!"

Ya'll gone make me start drinking two-a-days. I'm already doing a two egg shake in the morning. Lawd, these ROOTS!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yum YumYummy...i have banana and chocolate syrup(sugarfree) in my cocktail and it is sooo good.  I haven't added anything to my drink in a while so this is a nice treat.

Bon Appetit, Egglettes~


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

My dh is really big on dreams.  If he dreams it, you can look for some sort of manifestation on it.  Yeah, I'ma roll with that one.  I have to mark it on my calendars.  

I'm a lil' past apl now, aiming for full bsl by july --- who wants to be my waistlength buddy?  I'm transitioning as well with about 2 inches of relaxed endz left.  

Any takers?  

I figure it would be encouraging for us to partner-up to meet our goals...

whatda ya'll think?


----------



## luvmesumhair

Hey all!

I have a question, have any of you experience your face getting a little darker?  I know that some of you said that your skin had a "glow" to it.  Mines does look I have makeup on it a little (I use bare minerals) and it gives it a nice glow.  Kinda dark but glowish.

Also, it had not stopped or even slowed down my shedding that I am experiencing. I noticed that some of you said that it helped with your shedding.   

I am starting to get depressed...


----------



## J-Moe

I'm all for a Partna, I wouldn't mind the encouragement!!!! So here's my update, I took my sew-in out after *9* weeks and I'm SATISFIED to say the least. I can second all the ladies in regards to the thickness. I need a trim but I'm going to hold off until after my next install. My hair has grown A LOT I believe more than it would if I had just had a sew-in!!! I thank Bronze, all the other EGGLETTS, Luckdestiny & her Chlorella. I got to give props where they due!!!!! Thanks ladies, I'm gone keep going! ( oh yeah I'm getting a new install on Sunday) Got to stick to the script! 

Happy Hair Growing LAdies!!!


----------



## HairHustla

luvmesumhair said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I have a question, have any of you experience your face getting a little darker? I know that some of you said that your skin had a "glow" to it. Mines does look I have makeup on it a little (I use bare minerals) and it gives it a nice glow. Kinda dark but glowish.
> 
> Also, it had not stopped or even slowed down my shedding that I am experiencing. I noticed that some of you said that it helped with your shedding.
> 
> I am starting to get depressed...


 
Hi dear,

I have not noticed getting darker..just clearer skin but my radar went up when you said you had all that shedding.  Some shedding is normal but I strongly suggest you get in on tea rinsing.  If it could work for my hair and especially my daughter's hair who USED to be a tangled, shedding mess then I know it should work for you.  I love it!  Check out this thread on it, it works pretty darn well atleast for me.  (Good luck)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=312901


----------



## guyanesesista

I just had breakfast and I realised how much protein I just had. I think it maybe overkill. 

Protein shake- 46g
2 eggs- 12g
1/2 cup chick peas- 6g
Total- 64g 

Overkill? I still have to do a second shake. I want to take in at least 90g protein a day. But I love beans and eggs and my shake is yummy. But then again there are other vitamins and minerals that I am getting out of those foods. I don't eat rice so I rely on beans and I eat alot of green leafies.


----------



## luvmesumhair

HairHustla said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> I have not noticed getting darker..just clearer skin but my radar went up when you said you had all that shedding. Some shedding is normal but I strongly suggest you get in on tea rinsing. If it could work for my hair and especially my daughter's hair who USED to be a tangled, shedding mess then I know it should work for you. I love it! Check out this thread on it, it works pretty darn well atleast for me. (Good luck)
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=312901


 Thank you HairHustla.  I am going to read it now....


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks to both of you, I may add flax oil to my reggie again....


 


Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Finally got my hair flatironed, i'm quite happy. This is my time to post my results, too. dang. My hair is just barely touchin' bsl,,, i know, no pics, camera is on the blink, I still have an inch of "endz" but i'm not gonna trim...i'm holding off on scissors and just ignoring them and try to see if my nape grows out and catches up with the rest of my hair. I must say that I am impressed. My hair is getting heavy again. I like that.
> 
> my dh told me he had a dream last night that i kept my hair up for a long time without straightening it and when i did, i told him, "honey, look i got all my hair back!" and my hair was huge and thick to my waist and really heavy and he said he just picked it up and it was all over my back, just a whole bunch of hair...
> 
> Need I say, Egglettes, he made my year! I told him really quickly, "I receive that as confirmation in Jesus' Name!!! LOL!
> 
> You gotta grab every blessing you get, o-kay? I may just have another cocktail tonite. ;-}
> 
> Blessings, Egglettes~


 
    Oh honey I am so glad that you are meeting your goals. I am going to start going to the stylist again. I just cannot handle my hair anymore. I have decided to be demanding in order to have my needs met so that I wont have any setbacks. My first appointment is tomorrow and I cannot wait to see the results. 



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Yum YumYummy...i have banana and chocolate syrup(sugarfree) in my cocktail and it is sooo good. I haven't added anything to my drink in a while so this is a nice treat.
> 
> Bon Appetit, Egglettes~


  I haven't been adding anything the last couple of shakes. I was adding half scoop of protein powder but I am not feeling the "sweetness" right now. I guess I'll work with the nutty blend for right now.



luvmesumhair said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I have a question, have any of you experience your face getting a little darker? I know that some of you said that your skin had a "glow" to it. Mines does look I have makeup on it a little (I use bare minerals) and it gives it a nice glow. Kinda dark but glowish.
> 
> Also, it had not stopped or even slowed down my shedding that I am experiencing. I noticed that some of you said that it helped with your shedding.
> 
> I am starting to get depressed...


 Is your weather changing enough were your skin is preparing to adjust to warmer temperatures. I can tell my skin is changing a little. I have been taking the shake since Oct and this just started. I;ve read that your skin starts to thin out as spring rolls in and fall rolls out. If you notice in a few months, your skin thickens as it starts to get cold. Maybe its just your body's defense mechanisms working. If it bothers you get it checked out. Good luck.


----------



## SweetlyBlessed

divinefavor said:


> Good Morning SB! I got the recipe from reading the ladies comments in the Health and Fitness Forum a year ago or so. I think the thread is called Green Smoothies. Then I saw your post about your friend only using kale and apple (that seems so much simpler and takes less time for me in the morning). I used to use banana and sometimes romaine and always add agave nectar for sweetness if I used another fruit besides banana. My favorite green smoothie is kale, 1/2 apple, baby carrots, water and agave nectar. I didn't have any carrots on hand this week though.


 
Thanks Divine!  Ima have to get to searching.  They just posted 70 Green Smoothie recipes in the Natural Living area.  Thanks for mentioning the carrots!  I can mos def add that to it with no problems.  I use to do just apples and carrots with my mommy.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

luvmesumhair said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I have a question, have any of you experience your face getting a little darker? I know that some of you said that your skin had a "glow" to it. Mines does look I have makeup on it a little (I use bare minerals) and it gives it a nice glow. Kinda dark but glowish.
> 
> Also, it had not stopped or even slowed down my shedding that I am experiencing. I noticed that some of you said that it helped with your shedding.
> 
> I am starting to get depressed...


Okay, Luv, first do not go there.  Depression will only lead to a setback, where your mind goes, your body follows.  That may sound a bit "much" but I really believe this.  You are doing good things for your hair and your body.  Now, for shedding, if you can tolerate coffee rinses, i highly suggest them.  I simply brew a regular pot of coffee (don't use instant, not the same effect)  I allow it to cool and i rinse my hair before detangling.  This keeps the hair from shedding.  Actually it halts shedding in its tracks.  I have to agree with HairHustla  I haven't tried tea rinsing, but it's the caffeine that does the trick.  It is amazing.  

Now with the skin darkening issue, I haven't had that.  My skin is actually clearer and feels 'firmer'.  I'm thinking that Puffy is right and that it could be a seasonal change.  Take note and see what happens.  I know that my skin gets darker in the summer and lightens almost 3 shades during winter to the point that i can't wear my same makeup, so could this be happening to you?  In Houston, our temps are already 90 degrees , so summer is hittin' us up early.

Let us know how it goes, we're here to help.




HairHustla said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> I have not noticed getting darker..just clearer skin but my radar went up when you said you had all that shedding. Some shedding is normal but I strongly suggest you get in on tea rinsing. If it could work for my hair and especially my daughter's hair who USED to be a tangled, shedding mess then I know it should work for you. I love it! Check out this thread on it, it works pretty darn well atleast for me. (Good luck)
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=312901


 


J-Moe said:


> I'm all for a Partna, I wouldn't mind the encouragement!!!! So here's my update, I took my sew-in out after *9* weeks and I'm SATISFIED to say the least. I can second all the ladies in regards to the thickness. I need a trim but I'm going to hold off until after my next install. My hair has grown A LOT I believe more than it would if I had just had a sew-in!!! I thank Bronze, all the other EGGLETTS, Luckdestiny & her Chlorella. I got to give props where they due!!!!! Thanks ladies, I'm gone keep going! ( oh yeah I'm getting a new install on Sunday) Got to stick to the script!
> 
> Happy Hair Growing LAdies!!!


Thanks J-Moe, sounds great, yeah I'm stickin to my script too, i'm not gonna change things up, because if it ain't broke, don't fix it.....You are more than welcome, Chica.



guyanesesista said:


> I just had breakfast and I realised how much protein I just had. I think it maybe overkill.
> 
> Protein shake- 46g
> 2 eggs- 12g
> 1/2 cup chick peas- 6g
> Total- 64g
> 
> Overkill? I still have to do a second shake. I want to take in at least 90g protein a day. But I love beans and eggs and my shake is yummy. But then again there are other vitamins and minerals that I am getting out of those foods. I don't eat rice so I rely on beans and I eat alot of green leafies.


I think this is okay, especially if you are meeting your goal...I know your hair and skin must be happy happy happy.  I think these are  healthy choices you are making.  Listen to your body and make adjustments accordingly, that's the best decision, I think.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> Oh honey I am so glad that you are meeting your goals. I am going to start going to the stylist again. I just cannot handle my hair anymore. I have decided to be demanding in order to have my needs met so that I wont have any setbacks. My first appointment is tomorrow and I cannot wait to see the results.
> That's a good and bad thing, huh?  I would love to have this prob.  .  Yep, you have got to be firm bcs there are some hard-headed stylists, i'm so much happier that i'm not going to them, except every 3 months, and it's only for blow-outs/flatirons.  I'm happy I'm not at their mercy with regard to chemical treatments, I can say "Hallelujah"!!!  Like 100 times a day for a month.
> 
> I bet your results will be stunning, Puff.  Show us some pics, okay?
> 
> 
> I haven't been adding anything the last couple of shakes. I was adding half scoop of protein powder but I am not feeling the "sweetness" right now. I guess I'll work with the nutty blend for right now.Yeah, that's how i felt, but i woke up wanting a lil' something extra, the nuttiness has really grown on me.
> 
> Is your weather changing enough were your skin is preparing to adjust to warmer temperatures. I can tell my skin is changing a little. I have been taking the shake since Oct and this just started. I;ve read that your skin starts to thin out as spring rolls in and fall rolls out. If you notice in a few months, your skin thickens as it starts to get cold. Maybe its just your body's defense mechanisms working. If it bothers you get it checked out. Good luck.


This sounds about right....


----------



## MagnoliaBelle

luvmesumhair said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I have a question, have any of you experience your face getting a little darker? I know that some of you said that your skin had a "glow" to it. Mines does look I have makeup on it a little (I use bare minerals) and it gives it a nice glow. Kinda dark but glowish.
> 
> Also, it had not stopped or even slowed down my shedding that I am experiencing. I noticed that some of you said that it helped with your shedding.
> 
> I am starting to get depressed...


 
You shouldn't be depressed. Just think of the great progress that you made from Sept 08 to now.  Judging from your siggy, you appear to be in good shape so stay encouraged!


----------



## guyanesesista

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I think this is okay, especially if you are meeting your goal...I know your hair and skin must be happy happy happy. I think these are healthy choices you are making. Listen to your body and make adjustments accordingly, that's the best decision, I think.


 
Thanks Bronze. The only complaint my body has is the gas I'm getting from the beans but I'll live.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Me too I use both. I love it.



Essensual said:


> I take both. I take flaxseed since I can't do fish oils. I think they WGO and Flax seed oil provide to different types of Omegas.....(3-6-9) I can't recall which, though.


----------



## Essensual

luvmesumhair said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I have a question, have any of you experience your face getting a little darker? I know that some of you said that your skin had a "glow" to it. Mines does look I have makeup on it a little (I use bare minerals) and it gives it a nice glow. Kinda dark but glowish.
> 
> Also, it had not stopped or even slowed down my shedding that I am experiencing. I noticed that some of you said that it helped with your shedding.
> 
> I am starting to get depressed...


 
Gyal,  get de *Liptons* an git cha "tea rinse" on!


----------



## cupcakes

Essensual said:


> cupcakes,
> 
> Totally OT, but I was wondering what form and dosage of CHL your were taking? What leads to believe you are allergic to them? Could it be too much too soon. I recently experienced that when I ramped up too quickly. Once I made the adjustment, I was back in business.


 
i was taking 2gs of source naturals chlorella for a couple of days with like a gallon of water and i got a rash on my face and my eyes were watering. smh. not cute. but now that ive stopped using it it went away


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I didn't have my cocktail this am, will try and get it in 2nite...


----------



## luvmesumhair

Thanks ladies for showing me love and encouragement.

Well last night I went and got me some Lipton Tea.  Boiled 4 bags in 32oz of water.  After it cooled down, I put some in my applicator bottle and applied it to my scalp.  I did not wash it out.  I am going to wash tonight and also do another tea rinse in the process.  Hope this works.

Ladies believe me, I am trying my best not to get depressed or even think about it to much.  I just don't want all my hard work going down the drain since my set back in Sept 08 and now end up with thinning hair.  I don't understand it.  I am really bugging out about why this is happening.  BUT, I will keep on keeping on, keep my head up and take all of ya'lls advice.  I will get back to you sometime this weekend (maybe tonight even!) and let you know the outcome.  

Again, thanks ladies for all of your encouragements!


----------



## luvmesumhair

Also I forgot to mention that I also used the tea bags on my face this morning and I LOVE IT!!!

I kept the tea bags in the fridge with a little bit of tea with it to keep from drying out.  Then this morning after washing with Dove, I took the tea bag (didn't wring it out) and rubbed it all over my face.  Eyes and all.  Let sit for about a minute.  Rinsed off then applied my Proactive medicine then my face lotion.  

I love the way my skin felt after rinsing the tea off.  It felt firm yet soft.

Also the last two nights I have been oil washing my face with Emu oil after reading how GREAT the oil is.  I would first was with Proactive, pat dry, rub the oil into my face (and eye area) really good.  Take my washcloth and wet it with hot water (as hot as I can take it) and sit it on my face for a few seconds to steam it.  Then wipe off.  I do that at least two times.  Afterwards, I put on my Proactive medicine and go to bed.  

My face feels nice and soft.  Not oily.  My eye area feels nice and moisturized too.

Just wanted to share...


----------



## Essensual

cupcakes said:


> i was taking 2gs of source naturals chlorella for a couple of days with like a gallon of water and i got a rash on my face and my eyes were watering. smh. not cute. but now that ive stopped using it it went away


 

hmmm...sounds suspiciously like detox. If you choose to try CHL again, you may want to start with 1gm (or even .5gm) and ramp up slowly. Each body is different, but I think that may help.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I didn't have my cocktail this am, will try and get it in 2nite...



I almost did not have mine today. Pure laziness and trying to hurry up and go to the mall so that I could get to the MAC store and Macys.


----------



## guyanesesista

I ran out of milk and had to make my shake with water.


----------



## PuffyBrown

guyanesesista said:


> I ran out of milk and had to make my shake with water.


 
Girl I choked on my Pepsi reading this! (yes, I said pepsi...I'm cheating today)


----------



## dlove

I've noticed that my once tight coiled 4b hair is beginning to look like 3a hair.  It is growing so long, its scary....

Has anyone else experience a looser curl pattern?


----------



## sunflower

dlove said:


> I've noticed that my once tight coiled 4b hair is beginning to look like 3a hair. It is growing so long, its scary....
> 
> Has anyone else experience a looser curl pattern?


 
I think that I am. I had some hair fall out a couple of months ago (bad reaction to merida birth control) The hair that is growing in seems to be more of a 3a or 3b; normally I am a 4a. My hair is growing pretty fast. I love, love love this shake.


----------



## Stella B.

Hey egglets!  Just checkin' in to see how everybody's doing! I had my shake yesterday, it was very good! I had what I call the bare minimum shake, cause I'm just about out of rice milk, protein powder, and eggbeaters! Time to replenish! My roots are growing in thick, I've got about 2 inches of new growth and my gray hairs are getting out of control!!  It's time for some henna...hope I can hold out until April...


----------



## Essensual

dlove said:


> I've noticed that my once tight coiled 4b hair is beginning to look like 3a hair. It is growing so long, its scary....
> 
> Has anyone else experience a looser curl pattern?


 
*(10 character rule)*

*Yes'ser!*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

My hair is growin in much looser, and i'm really  happy about that.  It is an odd state now, like it's wanting to be something different.  3b here i come!  Also, my hair is sooo much thicker at the roots, i wanna cut 4 inches off.  But i need my length for bunning purposes and protection/comfort....I can't wait to see my hair  in a year!!!


----------



## PuffyBrown

I really don't know how to tell if my hair grows differently. I will say that that my hair is more softer but that could also be from health hair practices. 

Oh BTW I had a really good time at the salon yesterday. No cutting and she did a wonderful job. I took pictures but I havent uploaded it yet. I am working on a paper this weekend. Will try to get around to it. No promises.


----------



## cupcakes

had my first shake today yay!


----------



## cicilypayne

I've been egging it up for over a week now minus the wheat germ oil.  I hope to have good results in the future. Thanks to all the ladies posting on this thread..you guys are motivators.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You guys, I was so sassy with my swangin' hair today with my cute halter sundress and little cardigan...reminded me of the old me~  yaaay *  ofcourse i did get some swelling from the humidity, but it's okay, also - my thinner endz don't even bother me and my hair has more weight.  I'm not gonna cut and my hair is barely touching my brastap -- double yaaay yaaay!!


----------



## AKA-Tude

subscribing!!!!!

I hafta figure out what to put in my shake!

I like the idea of drinking 2 a day too!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Br*nze is on it, downing my cocktail this morning.  Go Me!


----------



## cupcakes

I had my first shake yesterday and this morning i woke up with skin so soft. I like the shake it kind of tastes like cake batter. Im gonna be taking 3 chlorella tablets for now. Thanx essential and luckie for the dosage suggestions.


----------



## tallnomad

hey ladies.  haven't posted here in a sec.  i'm still on it.  and yes, i have noticed looser hair pattern.  it's still thick as all get out, but it appears to be a bit more springy and the curls more defined.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

G'nite Egglettes~


----------



## PuffyBrown

ah sooky sooky. You better stop.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> You guys, I was so sassy with my swangin' hair today with my cute halter sundress and little cardigan...reminded me of the old me~ yaaay * ofcourse i did get some swelling from the humidity, but it's okay, also - my thinner endz don't even bother me and my hair has more weight. I'm not gonna cut and my hair is barely touching my brastap -- double yaaay yaaay!!


----------



## cupcakes

I actually think the shake is making me hungrier lol. Im luvin wat itz doin for my skin tho.


----------



## luvmesumhair

Good Morning all!

I am still drinking my shake every morning faithfully!!!

Now for the hair update...

Well as I stated before, first I made some tea and applied it to my scalp (last week Thurs) and left that on until I washed on Sat.  First I DC'd, poured the rest of the tea over my head.  Left that on for about 20 mins, rinsed then washed then rollerset.

Well I can say that I still saw some shedding.  Funny, while I was washing my hair, hardly no hair came out.(Before when I would wash my hair, A LOT would come out)   Only started coming out when I started rollersetting.  Another funny thing is after my hair dried and I started combing it into my usual bun, HARDLY NO HAIR CAME OUT!!!  Strange.

Anyway, I am wondering if I should do the coffee one next?  Also, could I use instant coffee?

Thx.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

luvmesumhair said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> I am still drinking my shake every morning faithfully!!!
> 
> Now for the hair update...
> 
> Well as I stated before, first I made some tea and applied it to my scalp (last week Thurs) and left that on until I washed on Sat. First I DC'd, poured the rest of the tea over my head. Left that on for about 20 mins, rinsed then washed then rollerset.
> 
> Well I can say that I still saw some shedding. Funny, while I was washing my hair, hardly no hair came out.(Before when I would wash my hair, A LOT would come out) Exactly.  This is what you should be aiming for. Only started coming out when I started rollersetting. Another funny thing is after my hair dried and I started combing it into my usual bun, HARDLY NO HAIR CAME OUT!!! Strange.  It's not strange.  That's why we recommended this to you.  This is very very effective.  Simple yet unbelievably effective.
> Anyway, I am wondering if I should do the coffee one next? Also, could I use instant coffee?I use coffee, never used tea.  Do not use instant coffee it is not the same.  Glad this is working for you.
> 
> Thx.


You can also put some in a spray bottle and spritz your scalp at morning and night if you like and that would help as well.  I coffee as a leave-in scalp tonic and it works for me very well.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my cocktail on, but it was really liquidy...i'm not sure why...maybe too much wgo?


----------



## Elkaye

Wish I would have seen this thread earlier.  I'd be tempted to try the original recipe for my hair, but the sight and smell of eggs and cow milk make me wanna gag! I saw a few alternative ingredients posted by some members (like almond milk instead of traditional, protein powder instead of egg) and I think I'll give that a try. I just hope that I'll get the same great results as the original recipe with eggs have apparently been giving many of you.

Thanks for all the suggestions, ladies.  Please keep updating!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks Elkaye, you'll love it and if you throw those ingredients together really quickly, you'll be shocked to see what it tastes like.  If you didn't know it, you'd never think you were drinking a raw egg.  Try it in almond milk, if that's a no go, hit up the protein powder.  But I'd give it the ole' team try before i said no way.  I even said that before I took the plunge. And I was a no raw-nothin' girl.  Uh uh no way.  My food has to be almost burnt for me to eat it, literally.  .  So for me to tolerate this was HuGe for me.  You (and your hair and your skin and your body) will be glad you did.

I think we have a new Egglette, y'all...Elkaye in tha howse!!




Elkaye said:


> Wish I would have seen this thread earlier. I'd be tempted to try the original recipe for my hair, but the sight and smell of eggs and cow milk make me wanna gag! I saw a few alternative ingredients posted by some members (like almond milk instead of traditional, protein powder instead of egg) and I think I'll give that a try. I just hope that I'll get the same great results as the original recipe with eggs have apparently been giving many of you.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions, ladies. Please keep updating!


----------



## leontyneb

I am seeing results with my skin and hair. My hair is stronger and softer. I also noticed my hair is growing out quickly.  My skin is so soft.  The shake is good!  The ingredients that I use are

Frozen mixed berries (raspberry, blueberry and strawberries)
1 scoop of Whey protein by Optimum-flavor cookies and cream
1 tsp of Wheat germ oil
1 organic egg
1 cup of orange juice
1 tsp of Tahitian Noni Juice

Thanks for the receipe!


----------



## luvmesumhair

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> You can also put some in a spray bottle and spritz your scalp at morning and night if you like and that would help as well. I coffee as a leave-in scalp tonic and it works for me very well.


 I did the spray.  I used Green (mint) tea.  It kinda made my hair hard.  I don't know if it was the green tea itself or what.  I also need a different bottle because the one I have only sprays in a straight stream and does not cover a lot of area.  I want a nice soft spray that sprays a good amount at one time.  Know what I mean?  

Anyway, Thanks again ladies for all of your help.  

I am going to put somemore of the "original" tea on my scalp tonight and do a co-wash Wed and rinse with the coffee.  That is if I can get me a  cheap little coffeemaker before then.  If not, Gonna use the tea again.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

LeontyneB, i've read that orange juice lessens the effectiveness of the cocktail, dang, i can't find that info, but you might want to forego the oj and use milk or a milk substitute.  Just trying to help.  If I find the info, i'll post, but i do remember reading about that.

you've got a good mix going on, too.


----------



## sunflower

I HAVE EYELASHES!!!!! sorry for yelling but I am shocked. My eyelashes are so long and full.


----------



## Amerie123

okay, at this point in time, I'm doing "so-so" in my hair care journey. I need faster growth. So, I said that to say, I'm thinking about being a potential egglette. .. but I will know for sure in about 2-4 weeks after I get done reading up on this WHOOOLE ENTIRE THREAD. whew. Talk about homework. But, I'm skimming and reading nothing but good stuff. I'm also considering ovation cell therapy. But again, I'll know for sure within the next 4 weeks. I want to have some real length by Aug-Dec.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

sunflower said:


> I HAVE EYELASHES!!!!! sorry for yelling but I am shocked. My eyelashes are so long and full.


 I told you guys that your lashes will grow.  I used to have to buy mega mascara to build up my thick lashes.  They are getting thicker and longer where I only need great lash to get 'em to "Pop"  - Great Lash never did the trick for me, I'm like what?  My sistas are all jelly of me...I'm just batting my lashes at everybody....without hurting my arm, lol!!!  sometimes you gotta work that wand....




amazing said:


> okay, at this point in time, I'm doing "so-so" in my hair care journey. I need faster growth. So, I said that to say, I'm thinking about being a potential egglette. .. but I will know for sure in about 2-4 weeks after I get done reading up on this WHOOOLE ENTIRE THREAD. whew. Talk about homework. But, I'm skimming and reading nothing but good stuff. I'm also considering ovation cell therapy. But again, I'll know for sure within the next 4 weeks. I want to have some real length by Aug-Dec.


 Girl, you are already on it.  You know you can not resist the pull of the waistlength cocktail...Welcome Egglette Amazing to our Nest!!!


----------



## tallnomad

drinking a 2 egg shake now.  i have a long day ahead of me and felt like i needed the extra boost.

great day to all


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Same to you...Tallnomad.  I think i  will be upping my egg count....


I got my cocktail in today, Ladies....Yaay Me!


----------



## Makenzie

Hi ladies   Egglette newbie here.  I will be joining you on Friday.  That's when I'm going grocery shopping.  I'm starting Weight Watchers on Monday so I need to organize my supplies if this is to work for me.

You all are so encouraging and have really stuck with this.  Hope to have me some good results too.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Pretty Brown Eyes!!!

With results like this, you can't help but stick to it.  Everyone is making comments like, ooooh, your hair is sooo thick!!!  My hair is getting there, y'all.  I am soo happy.  I thank God for leading me to this drink.

He'll order your steps, everytime 

~B*



Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Hi ladies  Egglette newbie here. I will be joining you on Friday. That's when I'm going grocery shopping. I'm starting Weight Watchers on Monday so I need to organize my supplies if this is to work for me.
> 
> You all are so encouraging and have really stuck with this. Hope to have me some good results too.


----------



## SweetlyBlessed

Deleted post...


----------



## PuffyBrown

I am doing so good. I have lost another 5 pounds. This week - started working ou. I walked on the treadmill Monday, today - lifted weights at the gym. Tomorrow is walking again, then the gym on Thursday. I had my shake immediately after my workout and I feel great.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Puffyyyyy, you're gonna make me get fine in 09', o-kay?  Good work, chica.  I'm inspired.*



PuffyBrown said:


> I am doing so good. I have lost another 5 pounds. This week - started working ou. I walked on the treadmill Monday, today - lifted weights at the gym. Tomorrow is walking again, then the gym on Thursday. I had my shake immediately after my workout and I feel great.


----------



## leontyneb

I did not know that OJ would affect the drink. Will stop using OJ.  Thanks!


----------



## guyanesesista

Oh crap I'm gaining weight again this is some mess. I don't even have to measure I feel and look dumpy, it's not muscle tone. I haven't been able to go the gym for a while and it's like that whey came with a vengance as soon as I stopped exercising. I'm gonna have to drop out. Wish ya'll luck ladies I can't deal with this fluctuation. My method has side effects that I'm not happy with.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*GSista, so saad to see you go...but I totally understand. *
* I'm sorry your mix wasn't working for you and yes, with whey protein you definitely have got to work out to keep from blowing up.  Either that or cut all carbs...which is what i did when i slimmed down using Atkins.  *

*I wish you well and keep us updated with your progress.  I still wanna see you make waistlength.  You can do it.*

*{{Smooches}}*
*~Br*nze*



guyanesesista said:


> Oh crap I'm gaining weight again this is some mess. I don't even have to measure I feel and look dumpy, it's not muscle tone. I haven't been able to go the gym for a while and it's like that whey came with a vengance as soon as I stopped exercising. I'm gonna have to drop out. Wish ya'll luck ladies I can't deal with this fluctuation. My method has side effects that I'm not happy with.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

G'nite, 

oh yeah, if i drink this right before bed, do you think this would cause weight gain?  hmmmm, it seems as though it would....


----------



## PuffyBrown

I drink 1/2 shake every nite.
G'nite dear.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> G'nite,
> 
> oh yeah, if i drink this right before bed, do you think this would cause weight gain? hmmmm, it seems as though it would....


----------



## MagnoliaBelle

Hi Ladies. I wanted to check in in order to provide a mini update.  I have been drinking the shake faithfully for 24 days now.  It's hard for me to measure length since my hair is natural.  However, I am happy to report that I am now able to use my Sally's large foam bun donut without any problem.  My hair easily stretches around it with a little to tuck under where as before there is no way I could cover that donut with my hair.  I couldn't even cover a itsy bitsy bun donut that I made from one thin dress sock.  Anyhow, my experiences with the cocktail are going well.  It's my breakfast in the morning and I'm never hungry until lunch.  I used to always be hungry.

I've also noticesd that my hair is softer, thicker, and stronger.  This week I am also using 2 eggs.  I don't want those eggs sitting in the refrigerator too long. 

**My 2 pound chihuahua loves the shake**  She's waiting for it every morning, and she wants seconds.

My added ingredients are:
frozen  berries
lecithin (1 tablespoon)
brewer's yeast (3 tablespoons)
1 gelatin (1 packet)
vitamin C (1 teaspoon)


----------



## Blaque*Angel

wow, i got the book about 3 weeks ago but only picked it up to read it today, can i say amazing???

 i have read half of it already, i could not put the book down!!

that was a great find bronzebombshell 
THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!
i only paid one cent  but it is one of the best beauty books EVER!!


----------



## HairHustla

*Hi Egglettes,*

*I am still keeping up with the shake even though I have not posted in a few days!  I flat ironed my hair this last weekenend to check progress and I noticed some differences.  The last time I flat ironed my hair was in January and it seemed much longer then, even my husband asked me if I had cut my hair.  Do you think the shake or maybe the protein treatments (OCT) I have been using could be causing my hair to thicken and it seems shorter or what do you think could be happening?  erplexed*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> I drink 1/2 shake every nite.
> G'nite dear.


Sounds good to me.



MagnoliaBelle said:


> Hi Ladies. I wanted to check in in order to provide a mini update. I have been drinking the shake faithfully for 24 days now. It's hard for me to measure length since my hair is natural. However, I am happy to report that I am now able to use my Sally's large foam bun donut without any problem. My hair easily stretches around it with a little to tuck under where as before there is no way I could cover that donut with my hair. I couldn't even cover a itsy bitsy bun donut that I made from one thin dress sock. Anyhow, my experiences with the cocktail are going well. It's my breakfast in the morning and I'm never hungry until lunch. I used to always be hungry.Awesome!
> 
> I've also noticesd that my hair is softer, thicker, and stronger. I concur.  This week I am also using 2 eggs. I don't want those eggs sitting in the refrigerator too long. Let me know how it goes using two eggs, i wanna know if you bulk-up, any, okay?
> 
> **My 2 pound chihuahua loves the shake** She's waiting for it every morning, and she wants seconds.That's gonna be one hairy chihuahua .....
> 
> My added ingredients are:
> frozen berries
> lecithin (1 tablespoon)
> brewer's yeast (3 tablespoons)
> 1 gelatin (1 packet)
> vitamin C (1 teaspoon)


 


Blaque*Angel said:


> wow, i got the book about 3 weeks ago but only picked it up to read it today, can i say amazing???Absolutely A-Ma-Zing.
> 
> i have read half of it already, i could not put the book down!!
> 
> that was a great find bronzebombshell  Yep, it was.
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!
> i only paid one cent  but it is one of the best beauty books EVER!![/quote]Yep, it is.
> 
> 
> 
> HairHustla said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hi Egglettes,*
> 
> *I am still keeping up with the shake even though I have not posted in a few days! I flat ironed my hair this last weekenend to check progress and I noticed some differences. The last time I flat ironed my hair was in January and it seemed much longer then, even my husband asked me if I had cut my hair. Do you think the shake or maybe the protein treatments (OCT) I have been using could be causing my hair to thicken and it seems shorter or what do you think could be happening? erplexed*
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm stumped on this.  I guess it stands to reason that this could happen, but I hate relying on my memory so I have to take pictures or mark my hair on a shirt or something, bcs sometimes my eyes will make me think I'm imagining things...
> 
> It could be that your hair just looks different because it is soo much thicker, it has a different "look" than before, though not necessarily shorter.
> Can you bun differently or roll your hair differently than you could before?
> 
> I knew my hair was growing when my washn'go ponytail was easier to catch...I had a lot of hair to bun with where as when i first cut my hair on christmas day, i had almost nothing...Try to make note of your length now and do another length check in a month, that should set things straight.
Click to expand...


----------



## HairHustla

I don't have a way to measure right now but I know for sure that it was definitely shorter.  I think I am dealing with shrinkage because I am a natural but it was so much shorter.  I can tell there is growth because I need a trim and it was funny how my hair just grew past the rough split ends anyway...I know I am not making any sense but that is exactly how it looked.  Don't get me wrong, there was growth but for some reason even with the flat ironing, it would not stretch out like before.  It must be thicker, that is the only thing that could explain this.  The reason I know it looked shorter because I sent my husband pictures and he asked if my hair had been cut.  It was down a little past my shoulders in Jan, and this past weekend it looked neck length.  Sorry that I am venting but I can't figure this one out either.  But in more positive news, my daughter is also drinking the shake and her hair has taken off like a darn rocket.  Her hair WAS shoulder length in January and has grown in a few weeks to armpit length!  Some weird hair stuff going on up in here! Her hair is so thick and long I was plain SCARED to flat iron it cause I did not want to go up in that jungle!


----------



## onelove08

HairHustla said:


> I don't have a way to measure right now but I know for sure that it was definitely shorter. I think I am dealing with shrinkage because I am a natural but it was so much shorter. I can tell there is growth because I need a trim and it was funny how my hair just grew past the rough split ends anyway...I know I am not making any sense but that is exactly how it looked. Don't get me wrong, there was growth but for some reason even with the flat ironing, it would not stretch out like before. It must be thicker, that is the only thing that could explain this. The reason I know it looked shorter because I sent my husband pictures and he asked if my hair had been cut. It was down a little past my shoulders in Jan, and this past weekend it looked neck length. Sorry that I am venting but I can't figure this one out either. But in more positive news, my daughter is also drinking the shake and her hair has taken off like a darn rocket. Her hair WAS shoulder length in January and has grown in a few weeks to armpit length! Some weird hair stuff going on up in here! Her hair is so thick and long I was plain SCARED to flat iron it cause I did not want to go up in that jungle!


 
Hi! That is great to hear about your DD!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I know what you mean, HairHustla, In all honesty, my hair has grown so quickly I think that I must be mistaken or that I'm just a little .  That's how my hair growth has been, I cut it and it grows right back.  I've never had my hair to grow so quickly and I am recouping the thickness I lost.

My s-i-l said, "OOOhh, look at all that hair!!"  Now she has beautiful thick hair as well, and it grows really quickly, so I know I'm on to something when she begins to comment on my hair....



HairHustla said:


> I don't have a way to measure right now but I know for sure that it was definitely shorter. I think I am dealing with shrinkage because I am a natural but it was so much shorter. I can tell there is growth because I need a trim and it was funny how my hair just grew past the rough split ends anyway...I know I am not making any sense but that is exactly how it looked. Don't get me wrong, there was growth but for some reason even with the flat ironing, it would not stretch out like before. It must be thicker, that is the only thing that could explain this. The reason I know it looked shorter because I sent my husband pictures and he asked if my hair had been cut. It was down a little past my shoulders in Jan, and this past weekend it looked neck length. Sorry that I am venting but I can't figure this one out either. But in more positive news, my daughter is also drinking the shake and her hair has taken off like a darn rocket. Her hair WAS shoulder length in January and has grown in a few weeks to armpit length! Some weird hair stuff going on up in here! Her hair is so thick and long I was plain SCARED to flat iron it cause I did not want to go up in that jungle!


----------



## PuffyBrown

I had some hair loss. My hair thinned out from wearin that dang wig. I loved wearing it but I surely paid the price. I I went back to the MT treatments so hopefully that will help things move along.

 HairHustla I wish you the best on regaining the hair you've lost. Did you ever have a relaxer, maybe its shedding at the demarcation section.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

G'nite, you guys and God Bless~


----------



## Essensual

HairHustla said:


> I don't have a way to measure right now but I know for sure that it was definitely shorter. I think I am dealing with shrinkage because I am a natural but it was so much shorter. I can tell there is growth because I need a trim and it was funny how my hair just grew past the rough split ends anyway...I know I am not making any sense but that is exactly how it looked. Don't get me wrong, there was growth but for some reason even with the flat ironing, it would not stretch out like before. It must be thicker, that is the only thing that could explain this. The reason I know it looked shorter because I sent my husband pictures and he asked if my hair had been cut. It was down a little past my shoulders in Jan, and this past weekend it looked neck length. Sorry that I am venting but I can't figure this one out either. But in more positive news, my daughter is also drinking the shake and her hair has taken off like a darn rocket. Her hair WAS shoulder length in January and has grown in a few weeks to armpit length! Some weird hair stuff going on up in here! Her hair is so thick and long I was plain SCARED to flat iron it cause I did not want to go up in that jungle!


 
I can totally relate to this. After the 2nd full month on the eggshake My roots were so thick and "jungle-like", I felt as though the flat iron was having a good laugh. . Once I finally DID get it ironed, it seem as though it was shorter. Thank goodness for the pictures because that was the only way I could tell there was actually growth happening. I am truly grateful for pictures.  

If you're certain it is breakage, I would definitely do a quick reevaluation of you regimine. It may just need some tweaking. HTH.


----------



## guyanesesista

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *GSista, so saad to see you go...but I totally understand. *
> *I'm sorry your mix wasn't working for you and yes, with whey protein you definitely have got to work out to keep from blowing up. Either that or cut all carbs...which is what i did when i slimmed down using Atkins. *
> 
> *I wish you well and keep us updated with your progress. I still wanna see you make waistlength. You can do it.*
> 
> *{{Smooches}}*
> *~Br*nze*


 
Hey Bronze I'll still be checking in tho.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Woo, got my cocktail in, just in the nick of time, too...i was late for work, but no matter, i got my drink on.

Have a good one, Egglettes~


----------



## HairHustla

You ladies are so sweet! I pray that you all have had a blessed day, for me it is winding down as it is almost 4pm but I will check in with you later on tonight!  

Essensual,

Girl, sorry you are in the same boat but you did give me some comfort that it must be thickening up!  I don't have alot of damage and I am not even sure if I have split ends, I just know that when flat ironed, the section close to my ends look flat but kind of different from the rest of my hair..hope I am making some kind of sense!


----------



## kitamay

HairHustla said:


> I don't have a way to measure right now but I know for sure that it was definitely shorter. I think I am dealing with shrinkage because I am a natural but it was so much shorter. I can tell there is growth because I need a trim and it was funny how my hair just grew past the rough split ends anyway...I know I am not making any sense but that is exactly how it looked. Don't get me wrong, there was growth but for some reason even with the flat ironing, it would not stretch out like before. It must be thicker, that is the only thing that could explain this. The reason I know it looked shorter because I sent my husband pictures and he asked if my hair had been cut. It was down a little past my shoulders in Jan, and this past weekend it looked neck length. Sorry that I am venting but I can't figure this one out either. But in more positive news, my daughter is also drinking the shake and her hair has taken off like a darn rocket. Her hair WAS shoulder length in January and has grown in a few weeks to armpit length! Some weird hair stuff going on up in here! Her hair is so thick and long I was plain SCARED to flat iron it cause I did not want to go up in that jungle!


 
HairHustla,

Are you and your daughter drinking the original shake, I mean with wheat germ oil and all. My daughter said that the wheat germ oil was nasty.


----------



## HairHustla

kitamay said:


> HairHustla,
> 
> Are you and your daughter drinking the original shake, I mean with wheat germ oil and all. My daughter said that the wheat germ oil was nasty.


 
Kita,

No, where I am I do not have access to the wheat germ oil so we just use the wheat germ.  Try this, my daughter loves it although she says it looks nasty but tastes so good.  Every morning I put sliced avocado in along with a teaspoon of cream of coconut.  No other sugar or anything sweet is needed if you do this.  The avocado gives the shake a powerhouse of nutrients and a creamy consistency and the cream of coconut gives it additional nutrients plus creamy but natural sweetness.  So in all, here is the recipe I use:


*1 cup of organic or whole milk preferably 2% or fat free*
*1 tsp of flax seed and/or wheat germ* 
*¼ cup of egg beaters or one whole egg* 
*1/4  scoop of whey protein (I use strawberry Designer Whey)* 
*5 pieces of avocado, or any in season fruit. * *1 teaspoon of coconut cream or cream of coconut made by Goya.  *

*Try it this way and let me know what your daughter says.  Even with chlorella and spirulina mixed in it, my daughter can't taste them when I put the coconut cream  and avocado in.  *


----------



## HairHustla

*Ladies, I thought I would tell you a little about coconut oil or cream.  If you are like me, you are looking for something that will help burn that fat off right?   I actually put it in my morning shake because it's all good ladies, it is the truth!  Here's why:*

*People have a really hard time believing that coconut oil is not "fattening" or "dangerous". We have all been falsely led to believe that fat, especially saturated fat, is the cause of our weight gain and health problems. This is only half true. Some fats like hydrogenated oils and vegetable oils do contribute to heart disease and weight gain but good fats like coconut oil, butter and olive oil are actually great fats for our bodies. Think about how much healthier people were in the late 1800's and very early 1900's. Heart disease was almost unheard of back then. *

*Let's put some of these MYTHS about coconut oil to rest right now. *
*Myth #1 - Coconut Oil contains a lot of fat so it must be fattening. *
*Truth - Not all fat makes you fat (I want to get this tattooed on my forehead). Certain fats do cause weight gain but other good fats will actually burn unwanted fat off your body and accelerate your metabolism. I explain this in much more detail in my video "Does Fat make you Fat?". You can watch it here: *
*http://thedietsolution-program.com/blog/one-of-my-favorite-fat-burning-foods/*
*Myth #2 - Coconut Oil contains almost all saturated fat so it must be bad for you. *
*Truth - Saturated Fat is not the cause of heart disease, weight gain and high cholesterol. Saturated Fat has been falsely accused and it is SUGAR that is Enemy Numero Uno (It is worse than the Joker in Bat Man). I have explained this very thoroughly in my video "The Truth About Saturated Fat". If you haven't watched it already, you can watch it here: *
*http://thedietsolution-program.com/blog/one-of-my-favorite-fat-burning-foods/*
*Myth #3 - Coconut Oil should be avoided by those who are at risk for heart disease *
*Truth - The fat in coconut oil is one of the healthiest oils you can consume (yes, even for those with heart disease). It is rich in lauric acid, which is known for its antiviral, antibacterial, and antifungal properties and contains no trans fat. The saturated fat in coconut oil is different than many other oils in that it is of the medium-chain fatty acid (MCFA) variety. The body digests MCFAs more easily and sends these fats directly to the liver where they are immediately converted into energy. Now isn't that great? A fat that is used to make energy instead of storing it on our bodies. We can all use some of that. *

*I highly recommend everyone use unrefined, organic coconut oil for all of their cooking needs. 1 - 2 teaspoons for most cooking is more than enough. You can even use it raw if you like as I think, it tastes OH SO DELICIOUS! I usually have about 2-3 total tablespoons per day which is a perfect amount for a fat burning eating plan. While it's really good for you, there's no need to go overboard. *
*If you have a hard time finding coconut oil in your local supermarket, I buy mine here: *
*http://wildfamilynaturals.com *
*Now go right ahead and enjoy your coconut oil. *


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I used coconut oil, but it froze in my mix....i hated the hard 'pellet' like consistency....it was not smooth and i gagged.  So no more coconut oil in my cocktail unless i can keep it from getting frozen...i have capsules for the very reasons you mentioned above, but i keep forgettin' to take 'em....  ;(


----------



## HairHustla

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I used coconut oil, but it froze in my mix....i hated the hard 'pellet' like consistency....it was not smooth and i gagged. So no more coconut oil in my cocktail unless i can keep it from getting frozen...i have capsules for the very reasons you mentioned above, but i keep forgettin' to take 'em.... ;(


 
*Eww, I know what you are talking about, try the cream of coconut then.  It is already smooth like an oil but it is a cream, that works for me without the pellet taste!  It is so good for you that I had to find a way to use it.*


----------



## PuffyBrown

OMG this recipe looks great!



HairHustla said:


> Kita,
> 
> No, where I am I do not have access to the wheat germ oil so we just use the wheat germ.  Try this, my daughter loves it although she says it looks nasty but tastes so good.  Every morning I put sliced avocado in along with a teaspoon of cream of coconut.  No other sugar or anything sweet is needed if you do this.  The avocado gives the shake a powerhouse of nutrients and a creamy consistency and the cream of coconut gives it additional nutrients plus creamy but natural sweetness.  So in all, here is the recipe I use:
> 
> 
> *1 cup of organic or whole milk preferably 2% or fat free*
> *1 tsp of flax seed and/or wheat germ*
> *¼ cup of egg beaters or one whole egg*
> *1/4  scoop of whey protein (I use strawberry Designer Whey)*
> *5 pieces of avocado, or any in season fruit. * *1 teaspoon of coconut cream or cream of coconut made by Goya.  *
> 
> *Try it this way and let me know what your daughter says.  Even with chlorella and spirulina mixed in it, my daughter can't taste them when I put the coconut cream  and avocado in.  *



I will try it. I don't know where to get the coconut cream. I will try whole foods and trader joes. I am not sure if they carry this at my local supermarket. ie...Kroger, Publix.


----------



## HairHustla

PuffyBrown said:


> OMG this recipe looks great!


 
*It really does taste uhm uhm good!  Let me know if you try it and like it!  It comes out like a creamy green smoothie.  Make sure to use only part of an avocado like 4 or 5 slices and only a teaspoon of coconut cream because you want to make the expensive avocado stretch for one and two even though there are a healthy fat, you want to keep your calories down a bit.  *


----------



## sunflower

I'm telling ya'll my eyelashes are the truth. I wish that I took a before and after pic but I had no idea my eyelashes would take off. I  started taking chlorella about a week or so ago. I knew my eyelashes were taking off when I started taking the drink some two months ago. I'm not sure about my hair because I am natural and I rarely flat iron. I can tell you that if my freaking eyelashes are growing then the hair on my head has to be growing. My eyelashes have never looked like this.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Thanks Sunflower, blink them lashes at us, will, ya~


----------



## kitamay

HairHustla said:


> *It really does taste uhm uhm good! Let me know if you try it and like it! It comes out like a creamy green smoothie. Make sure to use only part of an avocado like 4 or 5 slices and only a teaspoon of coconut cream because you want to make the expensive avocado stretch for one and two even though there are a healthy fat, you want to keep your calories down a bit. *


 

I'll let you know how it goes, I need to go and get some new ingredients this weekend.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I got my cocktail just in the nick of time, and was one second away from signing in late...whew~


----------



## HairHustla

PuffyBrown said:


> OMG this recipe looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> I will try it. I don't know where to get the coconut cream. I will try whole foods and trader joes. I am not sure if they carry this at my local supermarket. ie...Kroger, Publix.


 
Puffy they should have it at Kroger or anywhere in the section that has like mexican foods or ethnic foods.  Try looking there first.  HTH


----------



## HairHustla

kitamay said:


> I'll let you know how it goes, I need to go and get some new ingredients this weekend.


 
I hope it goes well for you and make sure that you let your avocado sit like in your window sill for a day or two so that it can get fully ripened.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Mornin' ladies, will try to get my drink on 2-nite..........


----------



## tallnomad

making mine now.  happy sunday ladies!


----------



## kitamay

HairHustla said:


> I hope it goes well for you and make sure that you let your avocado sit like in your window sill for a day or two so that it can get fully ripened.


 

I tried your recipe this weekend and my daughter like it but couldn't finish it. 

I absolutely loved it. I will have to modify it during the week b/c I can't use my blender every morning since everyone is sleep, but it's a keeper.


----------



## Essensual

Okay Egglettes! March update: 

It may be a little difficult to tell in the pics but there has been more growth. These roots are ridiculous! My pony tail holder tells to whole story. It is far more difficult to get all of that hair into the holder now. The roots are also much softer (thanks also to Chlorella, and ACV rinses), and thicker. I'm still sold on the raw egg shake and will fight over an 18 count of eggs! We're getting closer to April and more you ladies' *REVEAL PICS*. I cannot wait!






Here is a comparison from November 2008 until March 2009. I can definitely say that LHCF and the information applied from this forum is doing wonderful things for my mane!


----------



## grnidmonster

Ladies,
I am so down w/ you and I am wishing and praying for your success. I want desperately to reasd this threasd but... um, er, uh, it is almost 300 pages. I started reading the beginning and got to page 65 and then jumped to the end to see the results. I bought the book and am ready to roll but first...

I have an autoimmune diease, lupus, and i take prednisone daily to LOWER my over active immune system which makes me suseptible to other viruses and bacteria. Do you think I can take the egg raw or should look for a substitute? As a sub, what would you suggest?


----------



## Essensual

grnidmonster said:


> Ladies,
> I am so down w/ you and I am wishing and praying for your success. I want desperately to reasd this threasd but... um, er, uh, it is almost 300 pages. I started reading the beginning and got to page 65 and then jumped to the end to see the results. I bought the book and am ready to roll but first...
> 
> I have an autoimmune diease, lupus, and i take prednisone daily to LOWER my over active immune system which makes me suseptible to other viruses and bacteria. Do you think I can take the egg raw or should look for a substitute? As a sub, what would you suggest?


Welcome grnidmonster!

Glad to have you! What about lightly scrambled eggs or maybe poached eggs?


----------



## Amerie123

Essensual said:


> Okay Egglettes! March update:
> 
> It may be a little difficult to tell in the pics but there has been more growth. These roots are ridiculous! My pony tail holder tells to whole story. It is far more difficult to get all of that hair into the holder now. The roots are also much softer (thanks also to Chlorella, and ACV rinses), and thicker. I'm still sold on the raw egg shake and will fight over an 18 count of eggs! We're getting closer to April and more you ladies' *REVEAL PICS*. I cannot wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a comparison from November 2008 until March 2009. I can definitely say that LHCF and the information applied from this forum is doing wonderful things for my mane!



that's great progress!!! wow, and yeah, I cant wait for april neither.


----------



## MagnoliaBelle

Essensual said:


> Okay Egglettes! March update:
> 
> It may be a little difficult to tell in the pics but there has been more growth. These roots are ridiculous! My pony tail holder tells to whole story. It is far more difficult to get all of that hair into the holder now. The roots are also much softer (thanks also to Chlorella, and ACV rinses), and thicker. I'm still sold on the raw egg shake and will fight over an 18 count of eggs! We're getting closer to April and more you ladies' *REVEAL PICS*. I cannot wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a comparison from November 2008 until March 2009. I can definitely say that LHCF and the information applied from this forum is doing wonderful things for my mane!


 
Thanks for documenting your progress.  It's magnificent and keep it up!  I'm drinking my shake now. I almost missed it today, but I didn't want to miss so here I am drinking it before bedtime.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

My Gosh, Essensual, that is some majah progress.  Luscious, indeed.  Well, I've gotta get a digicam bcs i wanna show off, too.  Thanks for keeping track.  It's good for you and for others on the journey...

GM^, try boiled eggs, or the suggestions that Essensual mentioned.  I would err on the side of caution bcs of your condition, that I pray you are healed of, in Jesus' name.  PuffyBrown purchases freeze dried eggs and she swears by 'em.  I'm sure she'll chime in when she logs in.  If you need an answer sooner, send her a pm and she'll respond to ya....she's a peach.

Okay, ladies, missed my drinks this weekend, but i'm on it in the am....good night.


----------



## grnidmonster

thank you ladies, i am going to keep doing the boiled eggs and protein shakes and looking into powdered eggs. thanks for your help and Bronze B, thanks for your prayer. 

Happy hair growing ladies. Now back to page 65 for me.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You are most welcome, G'M....'Bout to get my cocktail on', cheers!~  

Keep it up, MagnoliaBelle, I hate to miss my cocktail, too....I think I'll take Puffy's advice and drink 1/2 serving at night, just don't want added pounds, and i'm a nighttime eater, too, so i've gotta tip toe very lightly around this one...

Essensual, I'm still flabbergasted by your progress...


----------



## PuffyBrown

I can see the difference. Great progress!



Essensual said:


> Okay Egglettes! March update:
> 
> It may be a little difficult to tell in the pics but there has been more growth. These roots are ridiculous! My pony tail holder tells to whole story. It is far more difficult to get all of that hair into the holder now. The roots are also much softer (thanks also to Chlorella, and ACV rinses), and thicker. I'm still sold on the raw egg shake and will fight over an 18 count of eggs! We're getting closer to April and more you ladies' *REVEAL PICS*. I cannot wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a comparison from November 2008 until March 2009. I can definitely say that LHCF and the information applied from this forum is doing wonderful things for my mane!


----------



## Essensual

Awww shucks, Ladies!

...y'all makin' a sistuh blush. Thank you so much for the support and encouragement. I am so thoroughly enjoying the lovefest I'm feeling is this thread as well as the CHL thread. Positivity is so powerful and contagious! While I've been a member of the board for a while, I didn't subscribe (pay the fee) until the end of last year. I started trying to build a working regimen (thanks ladies for helping me spell that word correctly.LOL) and work my plan. I set some goals and started my journey. I have no complaints. I've really been having so much fun! I have always had a love for hair, make up etc. Even my DCs are benefitting from the things shared on LHCF. Thanks everyone!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Well feeling good is such a good thing. When we feel good our bodies know and will reward us with beautiful skin, fatburning and hair growth. When we cherish our hair and take care of it, we get benefits of growth, thickness and all the other elements of beautiful. I feel really honored myself to have stumbled upon this website. I will never forget it. It has been the best find in my life and I really mean that. I probally would have had a matted mess or braids had it not been for this website. Many wishes to you on your hair journey. 



Essensual said:


> Awww shucks, Ladies!
> 
> ...y'all makin' a sistuh blush. Thank you so much for the support and encouragement. I am so thoroughly enjoying the lovefest I'm feeling is this thread as well as the CHL thread. Positivity is so powerful and contagious! While I've been a member of the board for a while, I didn't subscribe (pay the fee) until the end of last year. I started trying to build a working regimen (thanks ladies for helping me spelled that word correctly.LOL) and work my plan. I set some goals and started my journey. I have no complaints. I've really been having so much fun! I have always had a love for hair, make up etc. Even my DCs are benefitting from the things shared on LHCF. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Ladies, I feel the love, too....I was so hesitant to post because i've read the negative remarks left by so many, and it is so unnecessary and vicious that it makes a person want to remain in lurk mode....

 i'm happy to have the freedom to share my experiences on my journey to waistlength...i prayed that God would lead the right people to this thread and I must say, He did just that.  I got mad love for you Egglettes.  Good night and God Bless.  And ~ Grow Some Waistlength Hair, Already.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my cocktail on, doing great added 5 chlorella tabs (I used this in the past, but never noticed the results)....Keep up the great progress, Egglettes~


----------



## HairHustla

*Beautiful Ladies, just Beautiful in every aspect, literally and utterly.  I am enjoying the lovefest too!  Still hanging in there with my shake although it is getting harder for me because I have CHL and Spirulina in it in the mornings and sometimes the taste is pleasant but the smell ISNT!  Also, I am still struggling with the weight loss but I suspect that it is the chlorella so I am cutting back this week.  I am still losing but very very very slowly.  Before I was on a roll with just the shake.  Love ya ladies!*


----------



## HairHustla

kitamay said:


> I tried your recipe this weekend and my daughter like it but couldn't finish it.
> 
> I absolutely loved it. I will have to modify it during the week b/c I can't use my blender every morning since everyone is sleep, but it's a keeper.


 
Praise God that she did like it, try adding a couple of drops of stevia sweetener if it needs sweetening but normally the coconut creme does the job!  As for your blender issues, hmmm, you could try throwing a couple of heavy towels over it while it is roaring to mask the sound.


----------



## HairHustla

Essensual said:


> Okay Egglettes! March update:
> 
> It may be a little difficult to tell in the pics but there has been more growth. These roots are ridiculous! My pony tail holder tells to whole story. It is far more difficult to get all of that hair into the holder now. The roots are also much softer (thanks also to Chlorella, and ACV rinses), and thicker. I'm still sold on the raw egg shake and will fight over an 18 count of eggs! We're getting closer to April and more you ladies' *REVEAL PICS*. I cannot wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a comparison from November 2008 until March 2009. I can definitely say that LHCF and the information applied from this forum is doing wonderful things for my mane!


 
*Essensual You are growing girl, I am so proud for you!  *


----------



## HairHustla

grnidmonster said:


> Ladies,
> I am so down w/ you and I am wishing and praying for your success. I want desperately to reasd this threasd but... um, er, uh, it is almost 300 pages. I started reading the beginning and got to page 65 and then jumped to the end to see the results. I bought the book and am ready to roll but first...
> 
> I have an autoimmune diease, lupus, and i take prednisone daily to LOWER my over active immune system which makes me suseptible to other viruses and bacteria. Do you think I can take the egg raw or should look for a substitute? As a sub, what would you suggest?


 
Hi There, 

Could you try the eggbeaters?  I don't have any problems with regular eggs and I use them every day but if you feel you should tread kind of lightly I would go with some egg beaters.  Good luck to you, my mom has Lupus too.


----------



## HairHustla

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Got my cocktail on, doing great added 5 chlorella tabs (I used this in the past, but never noticed the results)....Keep up the great progress, Egglettes~


 
*Good job in keeping up with your shake, I will tell you the truth..God has been really working with me on being consistent.  I THOUGHT that I had commitment problems, but evidently, God says different.  I have joined a new Church and have been attending CONSISTENTLY.*
*I have started these shakes for the past 3 wks...CONSISTENTLY (haven't missed not one day!) *
*I have started Chlorella and Spirulina for the past month...WHAT?  Consistently!*
*So I know that I can be faithful to God AND MYSELF!!!! Amen and excuse me.*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I absolutely and positively appreciate your post.  I, too, have commitment issues...the day after my wedding, i woke up hyperventilating...why?  Commitment Issues.

This is the most consistent I've been at anything, honestly.  Even just keeping up with the posts is an achievement for me.  I am so glad to have found something i can stick with, you guys just don't know.  So congratulations on your accomplishments, HairHustla, keep it up, don't stop, I know you won't stop.



HairHustla said:


> *Good job in keeping up with your shake, I will tell you the truth..God has been really working with me on being consistent. I THOUGHT that I had commitment problems, but evidently, God says different. I have joined a new Church and have been attending CONSISTENTLY.*
> *I have started these shakes for the past 3 wks...CONSISTENTLY (haven't missed not one day!) *
> *I have started Chlorella and Spirulina for the past month...WHAT? Consistently!*
> *So I know that I can be faithful to God AND MYSELF!!!! Amen and excuse me.*


----------



## luvmesumhair

Still drinking my shake every morning!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

g"nite, chicas...abundant blessings to each of you~


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I absolutely and positively appreciate your post.* I, too, have commitment issues...the day after my wedding, i woke up hyperventilating...why? Commitment Issues.*
> 
> This is the most consistent I've been at anything, honestly. Even just keeping up with the posts is an achievement for me. I am so glad to have found something i can stick with, you guys just don't know. So congratulations on your accomplishments, HairHustla, keep it up, don't stop, I know you won't stop.


 

You are cracking me up!


----------



## onelove08

Hi everyone! Still drinking my shake! 3/4c fat free milk 1/2 tsp spirulina and 2 tbs of wheat germ! Growing like crazy! I have to say that I also take 3g of chlorella as well! My texture has somewhat relaxed as well!  I love my shake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have been drinking my shake for 4 months on the 7th!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Great news, onelove08, keep up the excellent work...can't wait to see your progress.....i'm at 1g of chlorella day 3...



onelove08 said:


> Hi everyone! Still drinking my shake! 3/4c fat free milk 1/2 tsp spirulina and 2 tbs of wheat germ! Growing like crazy! I have to say that I also take 3g of chlorella as well! My texture has somewhat relaxed as well! I love my shake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have been drinking my shake for 4 months on the 7th!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my cocktail on this morning, though i was running late...i think i run late alot...


----------



## DaughterOfZion1

I am getting ready to start. I told my mom (shes a nurse so she thinks she knows it alllll lol ) and she was like our bodies were not made to process raw protein and me doing that could be a problem. Can you ladies answer this for me?


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

I've fallen off this bandwagon...and every morning i'm so HUNGRY! Lol


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I'm not a nurse, but individuals eat raw meat all the time, from fish to steak, so I differ on that, and raw egg consumption has been going on for decades, and I can attest to its value.  I've had no ill effects, and if questioned, hundreds on this forum would vouch for.  

Mothers are always cautious, so I understand your mother's concern.  Do some research on this (or just read this 3000 post thread, lol) and you should get your answer.  We've gone through this so many times, and it is really a matter of individual preference.  The raw egg hasn't hurt anyone, the cocktail when mixed with certain ingredients could cause weight gain...and basically, that's about it.

I do know this.  If you try it, you'll love it.



DaughterOfZion1 said:


> I am getting ready to start. I told my mom (shes a nurse so she thinks she knows it alllll lol ) and she was like our bodies were not made to process raw protein and me doing that could be a problem. Can you ladies answer this for me?


 


Austro-Afrikana said:


> I've fallen off this bandwagon...and every morning i'm so HUNGRY! Lol


If you're hungry every morning, have a Waistlength Cocktail...Get up a little earlier and try and work it in, if can stick with this, anyone can


----------



## HairHustla

*I tell you what, if I can get up and make it (I wake up at 5:45 am anyway) anyone can.  I am not a morning person at all but since taking the Chlorella it has helped me not hurt people and the shake helps me not be hungry hence..not hurt people out of hunger!  I m just joking I would never hurt anyone but I know that the shake will be a part of my routine for a long time to come!  *


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Update.  

A co-worker just complimented my hair.  She is very, very picky...she used to play in my hair on a daily basis...that stopped about a year ago....She just picked up my hair, and said, "With your pretty hair..."  Now I know, It's On!!!!!  I'm on the comeback, Praise The Lord!!!!

Yes.  I am excited.  Me and my hair have been through alot.


----------



## HairHustla

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Update.
> 
> A co-worker just complimented my hair. She is very, very picky...she used to play in my hair on a daily basis...that stopped about a year ago....She just picked up my hair, and said, "With your pretty hair..." Now I know, It's On!!!!! I'm on the comeback, Praise The Lord!!!!
> 
> Yes. I am excited. Me and my hair have been through alot.


 
Whoo Hoo!  You are on the uptake girl!


----------



## PuffyBrown

I would have been over the top. That must have been the best news you could have received. Now you know you're on you way when other people start noticing.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Update.
> 
> A co-worker just complimented my hair. She is very, very picky...she used to play in my hair on a daily basis...that stopped about a year ago....She just picked up my hair, and said, "With your pretty hair..." Now I know, It's On!!!!! I'm on the comeback, Praise The Lord!!!!
> 
> Yes. I am excited. Me and my hair have been through alot.


----------



## SherylsTresses

No thank you.  Length is not a problem for me, just thickness.  My hair has always been thin to medium.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Pardon?.....*



SherylsTresses said:


> No thank you. Length is not a problem for me, just thickness. My hair has always been thin to medium.


----------



## tallnomad

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Pardon?.....*



I think she was just answering the poll question: Would you drink raw eggs to get waistlength hair?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

tallnomad said:


> I think she was just answering the poll question: Would you drink raw eggs to get waistlength hair?


 
Oh.  Okay.  And there you have it....:

Thanks, tallnomad *wink*


G'nite Egglettes, sleep tight...oh, btw, i had an awful dream...i'll share. 

i dreamt i was at my faithful dominisalon and my son picked up the roundbrush my stylist uses to blow out my hair and it was FILLED with HAIR!!!  Like TONS and TONS of hair, as though I had been scalped!!  And i felt my hair and it did feel really thin and I was so nauseous and I was just in disbelief that all my hair was in this brush, it looked like a brush with a wig wrapped around it, it was so huge!

Anyway, I woke up feeling completely disgusted, yet relieved that this was a nightmare...

any psychoanalysts in this thread?  Prophets, preferred...

sleep tight, EGglettes and sweet dreams...literally.


----------



## tallnomad

It means that your head will be filled with hair, NOT your brush! 

Look up Florence Scovel Shinn.  She was a Christian spiritual teacher.  She said something about when you're close to a demonstration (manifesting your desire) sometimes negative feelings will come about for some reason, but it really means you are getting close to receiving your blessing.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Oh.  Okay.  And there you have it.
> 
> Thanks, tallnomad *wink*
> 
> 
> G'nite Egglettes, sleep tight...oh, btw, i had an awful dream...i'll share.
> 
> i dreamt i was at my faithful dominisalon and my son picked up the roundbrush my stylist uses to blow out my hair and it was FILLED with HAIR!!!  Like TONS and TONS of hair, as though I had been scalped!!  And i felt my hair and it did feel really thin and I was so nauseous and I was just in disbelief that all my hair was in this brush, it looked like a brush with a wig wrapped around it, it was so huge!
> 
> Anyway, I woke up feeling completely disgusted, yet relieved that this was a nightmare...
> 
> any psychoanalysts in this thread?  Prophets, preferred...
> 
> sleep tight, EGglettes and sweet dreams...literally.


----------



## grnidmonster

Bronze,
Since it was your son (a part of you) that picked it up and it was the brush the stylist uses on your hair, I think it means that all the hair you lost is coming back to you seven fold.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Wow tallnomad, that is the same thing I was going to say.
She's right Bronze that's what that dream means. Also, some people say it is bad Karma for you to dream what you really want becuase it will never happen if you already have it in your dreams.




tallnomad said:


> It means that your head will be filled with hair, NOT your brush!
> 
> Look up Florence Scovel Shinn. She was a Christian spiritual teacher. She said something about when you're close to a demonstration (manifesting your desire) sometimes negative feelings will come about for some reason, but it really means you are getting close to receiving your blessing.


----------



## sunbubbles

Hey Ladies!! I just want to say that..........Im back! Ive been off the shake for a couple months, due to a diet change, but Im back on full fledge!! This is day 3 restarting, so I guess Ive gotta change my 6 month check date to OCTOBER???!!! GGGRRRRR.


----------



## onelove08

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Great news, onelove08, keep up the excellent work...can't wait to see your progress.....i'm at 1g of chlorella day 3...


 

Thanks! You too! I hope that you see as many postives changes in your body that I have taking chlorella!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Welcome back sunbubbles!


sunbubbles said:


> Hey Ladies!! I just want to say that..........Im back! Ive been off the shake for a couple months, due to a diet change, but Im back on full fledge!! This is day 3 restarting, so I guess Ive gotta change my 6 month check date to OCTOBER???!!! GGGRRRRR.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

tallnomad said:


> It means that your head will be filled with hair, NOT your brush! *Yaaayy!*
> 
> Look up Florence Scovel Shinn. She was a Christian spiritual teacher. She said something about when you're close to a demonstration (manifesting your desire) sometimes negative feelings will come about for some reason, but it really means you are getting close to receiving your blessing.


 *WoW!*



grnidmonster said:


> Bronze,
> Since it was your son (a part of you) that picked it up and it was the brush the stylist uses on your hair, I think it means that all the hair you lost is coming back to you *seven fold*.


*I confess this and I pray for this, so you are right on target.*



PuffyBrown said:


> *Wow tallnomad, that is the same thing I was going to say.* *Confirmation*.
> She's right Bronze that's what that dream means. Also, some people say it is bad Karma for you to dream what you really want becuase it will never happen if you already have it in your dreams.


 
*You guys have me about to jump out of my seat....My husband says basically the same, that it is always the opposite of what you dream, so if you dream negative, there's a positive manifestation coming along...*

*Thanks you guys are wonderful!  So astute.  Thanks for your interpretations and I receive them in Jesus' Name!  *

*Gosh this is an awesome thread.  You ladies ROCK!!!!  I'm so happy to know you guys!  Honest.  *

*I wish we could have a meet up.  Wouldn't that be great?*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PuffyBrown said:


> Welcome back sunbubbles!


 Yes, Welcome back.  I'm glad you got your diet adjusted control....we missed ya, chica.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Almost forgot to add, got my cocktail in...i'm so excited I lost focus...


----------



## sunbubbles

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Yes, Welcome back.  I'm glad you got your diet under control....we missed ya, chica.





PuffyBrown said:


> Welcome back sunbubbles!




Thanks ladies!! Yup I posted my story in the natural living thread. I was trying to do fasts but I ended up passing out sooooo......... my body is NOT  a good candidate to say the least. lol
BUTT LENGTH HAIR, HERE WE COME! ( Ill settle for APL )


----------



## ghanaian dime

I'm so happy for all the ladies who are benefitting from this hair cocktail.  Great and informative thread!  

Do you ladies think I could put an egg in my green smoothie?  I already put wheat germ oil and raw wheat germ in it so could adding an egg give me the same benefits?  I'm lactose intolerent so I wouldn't be using whole milk anyway?  I really want to try this reading all of the benefits you all have posted, but I can't do this and my green smoothie in the morning...What do y'all think?


----------



## tallnomad

I make a green smoothie every morning and add my egg into it, so YES! 

My green smoothie is modification of the orginal ingredients posted and I've had nothing but great benefits.




ghanaian dime said:


> I'm so happy for all the ladies who are benefitting from this hair cocktail.  Great and informative thread!
> 
> Do you ladies think I could put an egg in my green smoothie?  I already put wheat germ oil and raw wheat germ in it so could adding an egg give me the same benefits?  I'm lactose intolerent so I wouldn't be using whole milk anyway?  I really want to try this reading all of the benefits you all have posted, but I can't do this and my green smoothie in the morning...What do y'all think?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

SherylsTresses said:


> No thank you. Length is not a problem for me, just thickness. My hair has always been thin to medium.


I thought I'd add, that actually this cocktail may be beneficial to you, too. 

I'm drinking this primarily to regain my hair's thickness and 7 times as much, to be exact.  I've always had lengthy hair, I've had to cut several inches (3+) several times because of thinning.  So thickness is my number one priority.  You may wanna jump on this bandwagon because the results are astounding.  The added length and quick growth will be a bonus for ya.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*That's exactly what I would do, Ghanaian dime, If i did green smoothies, i'd just combine the two.  You'll love this.  Let us know when you climb aboard.*



ghanaian dime said:


> I'm so happy for all the ladies who are benefitting from this hair cocktail. Great and informative thread!
> 
> Do you ladies think I could put an egg in my green smoothie? I already put wheat germ oil and raw wheat germ in it so could adding an egg give me the same benefits? I'm lactose intolerent so I wouldn't be using whole milk anyway? I really want to try this reading all of the benefits you all have posted, but I can't do this and my green smoothie in the morning...What do y'all think?


----------



## ghanaian dime

Yayyyyy!  Thanks ladies!  I'm going to add an egg to my smoothie tomorrow morning!  I'm officially on board!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Ghanaian Dime to our Nest~  

Check in and let us know how you're doing, okay?



ghanaian dime said:


> Yayyyyy! Thanks ladies! I'm going to add an egg to my smoothie tomorrow morning! I'm officially on board!


----------



## ghanaian dime

tallnomad said:


> I make a green smoothie every morning and add my egg into it, so YES!
> 
> My green smoothie is modification of the orginal ingredients posted and I've had nothing but great benefits.



Do you mind sharing your green smoothie recipe?  Currently I use:

3-4 cups leafy green (2 different greens; kale and something else)
1 banana
blueberries
1 tablespoon wheat germ oil
1 tablespoon raw wheat germ
1 teaspoon maca powder
1/2 cup water


----------



## HairHustla

ghanaian dime said:


> Do you mind sharing your green smoothie recipe? Currently I use:
> 
> 3-4 cups leafy green (2 different greens; kale and something else)
> 1 banana
> blueberries
> 1 tablespoon wheat germ oil
> 1 tablespoon raw wheat germ
> 1 teaspoon maca powder
> 1/2 cup water


 
Hi, just curious, what does your shake normally taste like?  Does it taste like spinach or like eating a green meal or can you describe it?


----------



## ghanaian dime

HairHustla said:


> Hi, just curious, what does your shake normally taste like?  Does it taste like spinach or like eating a green meal or can you describe it?



It's hard to describe.  It doesn't taste like spinach because the banana and blueberries help mask this.  I also add honey or agave for sweetner.  It tastes like a green drink with banana and blueberries in it.  I had to get used to it, but now I like it and miss it if I skip a day.  Also, it depends on what greens you use.  I've discovered when you use kale exclusively you don't even know there are greens in it.  So I use kale all the time and add another green.  Mustard is kind of bitter, spinach is ok.  The best combination for me is kale and red chard.


----------



## Essensual

ghanaian dime said:


> Do you mind sharing your green smoothie recipe? Currently I use:
> 
> 3-4 cups leafy green (2 different greens; kale and something else)
> 1 banana
> blueberries
> 1 tablespoon wheat germ oil
> 1 tablespoon raw wheat germ
> 1 teaspoon maca powder
> 1/2 cup water


 
*THIS SOUNDS FAAAABULOOOUUSSS!*


----------



## tallnomad

Ghanaian Dime,

This is what I use:

frozen mixed berries, wheat germ powder, brewer's yeast, almond milk or hemp milk, agave nectar, fresh romaine lettuce and spinach, cinnamon, and an egg.

However, my greens alternate from week to week.  This week I'm adding in parsley and red and green oak lettuce.  Other times it will be mixed greens or some other type of dark green mix. 

I don't know the measurements, I just throw in and mix in whatever I feel like doing for that morning. 

For the past two weeks, I was also adding cacao beans (raw source of chocolate) which have amazing benefits.  It gave the drink a deep rich taste with some added texture, but I've run out and they're a bit pricey.  

Your ingredients sound wonderful too!  Good for you that you can do water with it, I don't think I could manage that, but the water probably brings the nutritional content of everything up a notch.



ghanaian dime said:


> Do you mind sharing your green smoothie recipe?  Currently I use:
> 
> 3-4 cups leafy green (2 different greens; kale and something else)
> 1 banana
> blueberries
> 1 tablespoon wheat germ oil
> 1 tablespoon raw wheat germ
> 1 teaspoon maca powder
> 1/2 cup water


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Egglettes, good recipes.  I may throw in a bunch of spinach into my cocktail in the am, as well...g'nite and as always, God Bless~


~B*


----------



## sunbubbles

Morning Morning! I had my shake this morning. Quick question. Was there a substitute oil for the wheat germ oil or no? I cant remember. ......... ok one more question (dont hurt me) but what is brewers yeast good for?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Some have subbed Flax Oil for Wheat Germ Oil and brewer's yeast is good for everything...just do a search, it's almost too much to mention here.  Brewer's yeast is packed with nutrients, b-vitamins, it's a complete hair/skin/nail food fix.  I have tablets, but I tired of taking them, they scratched my throat, kinda hard to swallow, when i tried blending them in my cocktail, i was always left with little tablets/pellets, so i just gave up.

Got my cocktail on, yaay!

Have a great day, Egglettes~


----------



## ghanaian dime

Thanks!  This sounds great!



tallnomad said:


> Ghanaian Dime,
> 
> This is what I use:
> 
> frozen mixed berries, wheat germ powder, brewer's yeast, almond milk or hemp milk, agave nectar, fresh romaine lettuce and spinach, cinnamon, and an egg.
> 
> However, my greens alternate from week to week.  This week I'm adding in parsley and red and green oak lettuce.  Other times it will be mixed greens or some other type of dark green mix.
> 
> I don't know the measurements, I just throw in and mix in whatever I feel like doing for that morning.
> 
> For the past two weeks, I was also adding cacao beans (raw source of chocolate) which have amazing benefits.  It gave the drink a deep rich taste with some added texture, but I've run out and they're a bit pricey.
> 
> Your ingredients sound wonderful too!  Good for you that you can do water with it, I don't think I could manage that, but the water probably brings the nutritional content of everything up a notch.


----------



## cupcakes

HΞy ladies i have been keeping up with my shakes and also taking chl and wheat grass. So far I've noticed cleare skin. Longer nails and eyelashes. I can't Rモ∀LLy tell about growth until i straighten it. I had a  bad experience at a salon this week.. And i hope it didn't cause .М∈· a set back.


----------



## divinefavor

So you all are adding in the greens with your cocktail?  I've been drinking the cocktail with the regular ingredients and then having my green smoothie (kale or romain lettuce or spinach, apple,water, agave nectar) later in the day.  I'm just wondering how the kale would taste mixed in with almond milk...I don't know if I can stomach that.


----------



## *Frisky*

I have been reading this thread off and on and kudos to all you ladies for being consistent with this but has anybody posted progress pictures?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I hate that, Cupcakes, your setback that is, I hope that all is well.  I started Chl as well, and hoping for additional benefits.  Glad you are keeping up.  Salons can sure wreck havoc on a girl's hair...isn't it suppossed to be the opposite?



cupcakes said:


> HΞy ladies i have been keeping up with my shakes and also taking chl and wheat grass. So far I've noticed cleare skin. Longer nails and eyelashes. I can't Rモ∀LLy tell about growth until i straighten it. I had a bad experience at a salon this week.. And i hope it didn't cause .М∈· a set back.


----------



## Amerie123

*DUMB QUESTION ALERT*:Are any of you incorporating chlorella into your shake, or anywhere in your diet at all??


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^ Not a dumb question at all, My mom gave me CHlorella three years ago and I stopped taking it.  I didn't really know what to expect and i was taking other stuff so i quit.  I just decided to revisit it this week.  I'm starting off at 1 gm and working my way up.   There are a few that are taking chl, but at higher dosages.


----------



## tallnomad

yes.  i have been adding chlorella for about a month.  it's the powder and I just add it into my shake, usually a full tablespoon.


amazing said:


> *DUMB QUESTION ALERT*:Are any of you incorporating chlorella into your shake, or anywhere in your diet at all??


----------



## JFemme

tallnomad said:


> yes.  i have been adding chlorella for about a month.  it's the powder and I just add it into my shake, usually a full tablespoon.



What changes have you noticed since taking Chlorella...(just bought some this evening)

 (hey, gal !)


----------



## Essensual

amazing said:


> *DUMB QUESTION ALERT*:Are any of you incorporating chlorella into your shake, or anywhere in your diet at all??


 
...currently at 10gm CHL/daily.


----------



## Essensual

marie170 said:


> I have been reading this thread off and on and kudos to all you ladies for being consistent with this but has anybody posted progress pictures?


 

Does this count? (see post #2547)


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

as soon as i can, i'll post pictures, this is my time for my reveal...dang samsung digicam...


----------



## tallnomad

Hey JFemme--the first two-3 weeks, my skin looked flawless and glowy.  

In regards to my hair, I'm in braids until June, but about two weeks ago, my braider was amazed by how much my hair had grown.  I'm assuming the growth was due to a combo of the shake ingredients with the added chlorella.

Last week, however, I had a breakout which I haven't had in a long time.  I'm just getting off my cycle, so I'm sure that was a part of it, but I broke out on my neck which never happens. 

I need to read the chlorella thread in more detail, but from my quick skim throughs, it sounds like some women experienced a detox; I'm assuming that is what is happening to me now.  I'm going to finish the rest of my bottle, but if I'm still getting breakouts, I'm going to have to leave it alone as this is the only new thing I've added to my regimen.

I do have a lot of energy though.  And chlorella helps with that.  

Hope that helps in regards to your question. 



JFemme said:


> What changes have you noticed since taking Chlorella...(just bought some this evening)
> 
> (hey, gal !)


----------



## Makenzie

I had my first cocktail today.  A little slimy.  Maybe because I mixed it by hand. The taste wasn't bad actually.  Just a little slimy.  Will put in blender tomorrow.

I was gassy all day today. How long will that last?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Give the gassiness about 9 days to go through  your system...you should be all good by then.

Also, got my cocktail on and it's Saturday...woop woop


----------



## PuffyBrown

I don't know why I did not think of this before but this morning I put my milk in the freezer to chill and forgot about it. When I got ready to make my shake it had the perfect pieces of "milk" ice and made my shake taste so yummy. I think I will get up early every morning and put some in the freezer so that it can chill up before I make my shake.


----------



## *Frisky*

Essensual said:


> Does this count? (see post #2547)


 

Thanks for responding...I didn't realize my question was maybe "taboo" since no one really respondederplexed..well keep up the good work ladies I guess if it is working for you.


----------



## Amerie123

I finally have all my ingredients. YAY ..Soooo, I think I will do my first one today, and like drink this 5 days a week. I'm still reading through this thread. I'm like on pg. 40 something. LOL. I doubt I have time to read the whole thing, so, I will be skimming, and searching for the "key" things that I need to know. I'm an official egglette. LOL.

10 mins later...
okay, so the taste definitely wasn't great at all. Infact I added sugar .. I know, it's supposed to be healthy. But I think that was the only way I'd be able to drink it. And the taste still wasn't that great, but definitely tolerable. I have a little bit left in my cup and I'm gonna just go ahead and take it to the head. What kind of fruit are you ladies using?? I used strawberries and grapes.


----------



## Essensual

marie170 said:


> Thanks for responding...I didn't realize my question was maybe "taboo" since no one really respondederplexed..well keep up the good work ladies I guess if it is working for you.


 
Oh no, not taboo at all. I think it may have been overlooked because the topic has been addressed previously. Most of the ladies have decided that they would be posting result pics during *April and May*. I am personally on a growth challenge for 2009 and would be taking monthly pics anyway, so I've decided to post my progress pics in my siggy for the time being. It's a LoveFest up in this thread so trust me, any oversight wasn't intentional. Got a question? Ask away!


----------



## Essensual

amazing said:


> I finally have all my ingredients. YAY ..Soooo, I think I will do my first one today, and like drink this 5 days a week. I'm still reading through this thread. I'm like on pg. 40 something. LOL. I doubt I have time to read the whole thing, so, I will be skimming, and searching for the "key" things that I need to know. I'm an official egglette. LOL.
> 
> 10 mins later...
> okay, so the taste definitely wasn't great at all. Infact I added sugar .. I know, it's supposed to be healthy. But I think that was the only way I'd be able to drink it. And the taste still wasn't that great, but definitely tolerable. I have a little bit left in my cup and I'm gonna just go ahead and take it to the head. What kind of fruit are you ladies using?? I used strawberries and grapes.


 
Hey there! I have tried several fruit options with great success. My favs have been strawberries, blueberries, bananas, or peaches. I suppose pineapples might even be in order. I'd maybe try honey or agave nectar instead of sugar....or you could substitute a fruit flavored yogurt instead of milk. HTH.


----------



## onelove08

10 mins later...
okay, so the taste definitely wasn't great at all. Infact I added sugar .. I know, it's supposed to be healthy. But I think that was the only way I'd be able to drink it. And the taste still wasn't that great, but definitely tolerable. I have a little bit left in my cup and I'm gonna just go ahead and take it to the head. What kind of fruit are you ladies using?? I used strawberries and grapes.[/quote]


Hi there! I was using Goji berry juice but, no I do not include any fruit. I drink a mixture of 1/2tbs spirulina powder with 1 egg yolk and 2tbs of wheat germ and 3/4 c milk. The mixture is not  sweet but, I am used to the taste and milk does have some sugar in it.


----------



## sunbubbles

Morning Egglettes! I missed my shake on Sat and Sun, but started back up this morning!  I dont know if its the shake or not but Ive lost 2 1/5 pounds this last week. I know that doesnt sound like a lot, but if you would have seen the way that Ive been EATING this last week you'd be supprised I didnt gain 5 POUNDS! erplexed Ive been pigging out CONSTANTLY, idk why! Maybe its cause Im close to the time of my monthly.  For example.............. Sunday I woke up, had a huge fattening breakfast from burgerking ( yuck I know), then 2 hours later I had a fruit smoothie ( the BIG one), a few PB& J sandwiches ( yes I said FEW ) A big bag of chips. Then I went home and made fried plaintains ( I had a taste for them)  and went out for a chicken and cheese monster CALZONE later that night....... and another fruit smoothie before bed..........

Ive been eating like that ALL week long and I lose weight??? Oh well I aint complainin! LOL

Oh yea and did I already say how much Ive been craving Avocados lately    (which might I add are amazing for you skin and hair)?! I GOTTA HAVE THEM AT LEAST ONCE A DAY! 

I think that Im gonna try to start putting the  WGO in my shake this week. Id like to see where that takes me as far as results, but I definately have got to  cover the taste somehow. Maybe with a fruit or something?  

One more thing....... I had some coffee creamer in the fridge so I decided to put that with my shake for a little kick. Can I just say it was the BOMB DIGGITY!! I used coconut cream flavor......mmmmmmmmmmmmm
I used 
Almond milk
1 raw egg
2 Tbl Raw wheat germ 
vanilla ( for flavor)
and a few squirts of Coconut cream coffee creamer!

Maybe if I start adding the WGO to that the coffee creamer will cover the taste? I smell an experiment brewing!! lol Sorry for the long post! Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Girl, LOL!  Good for you....yeah those monthly bingefests can sure set a gal back, it didn't hold you back, any, huh?  

Love the coconut cream flavor idea...delish~


sunbubbles said:


> Morning Egglettes! I missed my shake on Sat and Sun, but started back up this morning! I dont know if its the shake or not but Ive lost 2 1/5 pounds this last week. I know that doesnt sound like a lot, but if you would have seen the way that Ive been EATING this last week you'd be supprised I didnt gain 5 POUNDS! erplexed Ive been pigging out CONSTANTLY, idk why! Maybe its cause Im close to the time of my monthly. For example.............. Sunday I woke up, had a huge fattening breakfast from burgerking ( yuck I know), then 2 hours later I had a fruit smoothie ( the BIG one), a few PB& J sandwiches ( yes I said FEW ) A big bag of chips. Then I went home and made fried plaintains ( I had a taste for them) and went out for a chicken and cheese monster CALZONE later that night....... and another fruit smoothie before bed..........
> 
> Ive been eating like that ALL week long and I lose weight??? Oh well I aint complainin! LOL
> 
> Oh yea and did I already say how much Ive been craving Avocados lately (which might I add are amazing for you skin and hair)?! I GOTTA HAVE THEM AT LEAST ONCE A DAY!
> 
> I think that Im gonna try to start putting the WGO in my shake this week. Id like to see where that takes me as far as results, but I definately have got to cover the taste somehow. Maybe with a fruit or something?
> 
> One more thing....... I had some coffee creamer in the fridge so I decided to put that with my shake for a little kick. Can I just say it was the BOMB DIGGITY!! I used coconut cream flavor......mmmmmmmmmmmmm
> I used
> Almond milk
> 1 raw egg
> 2 Tbl Raw wheat germ
> vanilla ( for flavor)
> and a few squirts of Coconut cream coffee creamer!
> 
> Maybe if I start adding the WGO to that the coffee creamer will cover the taste? I smell an experiment brewing!! lol Sorry for the long post! Have a great day ladies!


 

Got my cocktail in, i'm on a roll......
A Great Week is in store for each and every one of us!!!


----------



## ghanaian dime

divinefavor said:


> So you all are adding in the greens with your cocktail?  I've been drinking the cocktail with the regular ingredients and then having my green smoothie (kale or romain lettuce or spinach, apple,water, agave nectar) later in the day.  I'm just wondering how the kale would taste mixed in with almond milk...I don't know if I can stomach that.



It still tastes like a green smoothie...but...I don't know if I can handle the egg y'all.  I usually drink my green smoothie.  But I've been guzzling it now because of the egg.  Is there anything I can put in to mask the egg scent?  I've been drinking holding my nose.  I added orange juice today, that seemed to help a bit....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I've never dealt with egg 'scent' so i don't know about that...orange juice is a no no, bcs it well interfere with absorption of nutrients.  Can you add fruit or yogurt to your cocktail?  That may help.  I wish I could help more...



ghanaian dime said:


> It still tastes like a green smoothie...but...I don't know if I can handle the egg y'all. I usually drink my green smoothie. But I've been guzzling it now because of the egg. Is there anything I can put in to mask the egg scent? I've been drinking holding my nose. I added orange juice today, that seemed to help a bit....


----------



## ghanaian dime

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I've never dealt with egg 'scent' so i don't know about that...orange juice is a no no, bcs it well interfere with absorption of nutrients.  Can you add fruit or yogurt to your cocktail?  That may help.  I wish I could help more...



Really?  I have no problem with the texture of the egg, it just goes down better when I hold my nose, so I thought it was the scent bothering me, that raw egg smell.  Anyway, I think I'm going to have to drink the shake and then have my green smoothie afterwords.  How long should I wait after the shake to drink my green smoothie do you think?


----------



## DaughterOfZion1

did anyone answer my question about my mom saying that our bodies  cant process raw protein...? I would hate to start and have something happen and then she be like i told you so lol

you ladies that have been doing it for a long time, have you seen any really bad effects?


----------



## Essensual

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> did anyone answer my question about my mom saying that our bodies cant process raw protein...? I would hate to start and have something happen and then she be like i told you so lol
> 
> you ladies that have been doing it for a long time, have you seen any really bad effects?


 
I'm not sure if it was addressed previously, but in a situation such as hers I would probably go with powdered eggs. Some have the ladies here have been having success with those. You could also try poached or lightly scrambled HTH.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

wait two hours....



DaughterOfZion1 said:


> did anyone answer my question about my mom saying that our bodies cant process raw protein...? I would hate to start and have something happen and then she be like i told you so lol
> 
> you ladies that have been doing it for a long time, have you seen any really bad effects?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Daughter of Zion, i posted this last week, so here, i've pasted it for ya...

I'm not a nurse, but individuals eat *raw* meat all the time, from fish to steak, so I differ on that, and *raw* egg consumption has been going on for decades, and I can attest to its value. I've had no ill effects, and if questioned, hundreds on this forum would vouch for. 

Mothers are always cautious, so I understand your mother's concern. Do some research on this (or just read this 3000 post thread, lol) and you should get your answer. We've gone through this so many times, and it is really a matter of individual preference. The *raw* egg hasn't hurt anyone, the cocktail when mixed with certain ingredients could cause weight gain...and basically, that's about it.

I do know this. If you try it, you'll love it.


Quote:
Originally Posted by *DaughterOfZion1* 

 
_I am getting ready to start. I told my mom (shes a nurse so she thinks she knows it alllll lol ) and she was like our bodies were not made to process *raw* *protein* and me doing that could be a problem. Can you ladies answer this for me?_

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Austro-Afrikana* 

 
_I've fallen off this bandwagon...and every morning i'm so HUNGRY! Lol_

If you're hungry every morning, have a Waistlength Cocktail...Get up a little earlier and try and work it in, if can stick with this, anyone can  
__________________
*Child of The Most High.......*
*I Always Win!!!*


----------



## Stella B.

divinefavor said:


> So you all are adding in the greens with your cocktail?  I've been drinking the cocktail with the regular ingredients and then having my green smoothie (kale or romain lettuce or spinach, apple,water, agave nectar) later in the day.  I'm just wondering how the kale would taste mixed in with almond milk...I don't know if I can stomach that.


I'm like you divinefavor. I keep my hair tonic and smoothies separate. I alternate by drinking the hair tonic one day, and then the smoothie the next. That way, I feel I'm getting the best of both worlds without having to worry about digestion conflicts in my system.


----------



## divinefavor

Stella, I feel you girl!!

I haven't had any digestion problems with drinking the green smoothie later in the day (usually as a mid-morning snack).


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

got my cocktail on, yep yep


----------



## tallnomad

getting ready to have mine in a sec . . . yep yep


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Update * 

My Nephew, Mark, is making such progress, he is off the ventilator and TODAY is being moved to a state of the art facility with excellent rehabilitation success rates!!!! (Back story..there was a waiting list and alot of hurdles he needed to cross, The Caseworker skipped all of those just for him, accepted him without all of the conditions being met - favor ain't fair!!!) God is Good ~ Jehovah Rophe is on the scene***  Thank you Thank you Thank you to all of my Prayer Partners and please continue to lift him  up as well as my family....

Blessings, ~Br*nze....


----------



## onelove08

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Update *
> 
> My Nephew, Mark, is making such progress, he is off the ventilator and TODAY is being moved to a state of the art facility with excellent rehabilitation success rates!!!! (Back story..there was a waiting list and alot of hurdles he needed to cross, The Caseworker skipped all of those just for him, accepted him without all of the conditions being met - favor ain't fair!!!) God is Good ~ Jehovah Rophe is on the scene*** Thank you Thank you Thank you to all of my Prayer Partners and please continue to lift him up as well as my family....
> 
> Blessings, ~Br*nze....


 

That is wonderful! I am happy for your family!!!!!!


----------



## PuffyBrown

I need prayer and support. I am swelling up from water retention. I just cannot seem to drink it anymore. This is not normal for me because I usually drink plenty of water. I am scared to get on the scale. I had a couple of binge days because I was too dang lazy to go to the grocery store. I have since gotten back on the right track but without motivation but just because I know I need to. Any suggestions on how to speed things up?


----------



## PuffyBrown

Oh Bronze that is fantastic news.I am so happy that your blessings showed up on time. Yes God is good and he does answer prayers.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Update *
> 
> My Nephew, Mark, is making such progress, he is off the ventilator and TODAY is being moved to a state of the art facility with excellent rehabilitation success rates!!!! (Back story..there was a waiting list and alot of hurdles he needed to cross, The Caseworker skipped all of those just for him, accepted him without all of the conditions being met - favor ain't fair!!!) God is Good ~ Jehovah Rophe is on the scene***  Thank you Thank you Thank you to all of my Prayer Partners and please continue to lift him  up as well as my family....
> 
> Blessings, ~Br*nze....


----------



## dlove

God is so good Bronze.  Praise Him!


----------



## ladyofvirtue

To GOD Be The Glory!


----------



## Amerie123

WOW, Br*nze, that is outstanding news. Thank you for sharing that testimony.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Lord, I pray in Jesus' Name that Puffy gets back on track with her health regimen and that you give her wisdom to give her body what it needs to release the weight and the retained water.  I pray that she knows that with You _all things are possible_ and this will give her the strength she needs to press forward to obtain her prize.  I thank You in advance for doing it, Father, in Jesus' Name, I pray, Amen.

Also, Puff, try drinking your water with lemon, lime, citrus slices, etc...try a few tea bags, anything that can spruce it up for ya.  Also, two words, Master Cleanser.



PuffyBrown said:


> I need prayer and support. I am swelling up from water retention. I just cannot seem to drink it anymore. This is not normal for me because I usually drink plenty of water. I am scared to get on the scale. I had a couple of binge days because I was too dang lazy to go to the grocery store. I have since gotten back on the right track but without motivation but just because I know I need to. Any suggestions on how to speed things up?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thank you , each of you, for your prayers, your love and your support.  Things have been quite hectic for me and my family this last month, but God has brought us through it all.  It was such a blessing tonight to see my nephew in a place where miracles are welcomed and encouraged.  He was not getting the care he needed and we are blessed that God favored him to place him in better care.  

We still have a way to go, but we know we'll get there, Jehovah Rohi is our Shepherd.

Blessings~



onelove08 said:


> That is wonderful! I am happy for your family!!!!!!


 


PuffyBrown said:


> Oh Bronze that is fantastic news.I am so happy that your blessings showed up on time. Yes God is good and he does answer prayers.


 


dlove said:


> God is so good Bronze. Praise Him!


 


ladyofvirtue said:


> To GOD Be The Glory!


 


amazing said:


> WOW, Br*nze, that is outstanding news. Thank you for sharing that
> testimony.



Bronze. SO happy to hear about your nephew. Prayer does work and it does change things. Amen


----------



## tallnomad

Bronze.  SO happy to hear about your nephew.  Prayer does work and it does change things.  Amen


----------



## adnolej

I just found this thread yesterday and am shocked that there are 265 pages in less than 6 months!:wow: As much as I wanted to read all of them, that wasn't an option  lol

Bronze, I am glad for your nephews progress and will be keeping your family and your nephew in my prayers.

Just as an update to a new reader, what has everyone's progress been with the drink? Has anyone acheived waistlength hair yet????????

Thanks


----------



## Blaque*Angel

that is great news about your nephew bronze, i pray he keeps on improving


----------



## ladyofvirtue

Just as an update to a new reader, what has everyone's progress been with the drink? Has anyone acheived waistlength hair yet????????

I havn't gotten there yet, but I am well on my way.

I'm telling ya, my hair has never been so healthy, thick and long.

DH is gonna show me how to posts pics from my camera phone.  My approximate 6 month "egg shake" anniversary will be towards the end of May, 2009.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

tallnomad said:


> Bronze. SO happy to hear about your nephew. Prayer does work and it does change things. Amen


 
Thank you, Tallnomad, yes it does.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks so much, everyone.



adnolej said:


> Bronze, I am glad for your nephews progress and will be keeping your family and your nephew in my prayers.


 


Blaque*Angel said:


> that is great news about your nephew bronze, i pray he keeps on improving


----------



## ghanaian dime

Don't know the backstory about your nephew but I am happy to hear that God answered your prayers!  God bless you and your family.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

adnolej said:


> I just found this thread yesterday and am shocked that there are 265 pages in less than 6 months!:wow: As much as I wanted to read all of them, that wasn't an option  lolI feel ya
> 
> Bronze, I am glad for your nephews progress and will be keeping your family and your nephew in my prayers.Thank you
> 
> Just as an update to a new reader, what has everyone's progress been with the drink? Has anyone acheived waistlength hair yet????????
> Thanks


 Getting there, definitely.  If i could stop cutting, for sure.  I'm just on a rebound from major hair damage, so I cut my hair because I wear it down monthly.  I can't stand wearing it with thin ends and such.  

My hair is growing really quickly, but alot of my damage was at the root. (I'm also transitioning which adds another level of challenge) I started this drink, primarily to gain major thickness.  Hair growth has never been a challenge for me so this is just a wonderful bonus.  It is a drink that regrows thinning hair and those suffering from baldness.  

It helps others to gain and maintain lush, vibrant tresses, too.  

If you are interested in any of the above, this is the drink for you!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thank you so much, 
Back story is - mainly my nephew is a victim of malpractice.  Went in pretty healthy and now we're dealing with this....But God is faithful, what the enemy meant for harm, He's turning it around for my nephew's good.  And that's the truth.



ghanaian dime said:


> Don't know the backstory about your nephew but I am happy to hear that God answered your prayers! God bless you and your family.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Did not miss my cocktail.  Yes!


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Did not miss my cocktail.  Yes!



Good for you Bronze!!  Keep your head up and your spirits high. I'm keeping you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## onelove08

PuffyBrown said:


> I need prayer and support. I am swelling up from water retention. I just cannot seem to drink it anymore. This is not normal for me because I usually drink plenty of water. I am scared to get on the scale. I had a couple of binge days because I was too dang lazy to go to the grocery store. I have since gotten back on the right track but without motivation but just because I know I need to. Any suggestions on how to speed things up?


 

Hi there! Sorry to hear this. All of the following are natural diruretics (sp?): green peppers, cranberries, cucumbers and exercise with a lot of sweat or the sauna!. This is what I can think of quickly! If I remember anything else, I will let you know!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks, StellaB~  We need it!



Stella B. said:


> Good for you Bronze!! Keep your head up and your spirits high. I'm keeping you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Essensual

I was just wondering how Mark was doing, so I came in here to ask and there was my answer! *HALLELUJAH TO EL ELYON!* (God most high.)


----------



## PuffyBrown

I haven't read the latest posts yet but I just had to come in and give an update. Well thank you all so much for your prayers because Jesus came running in here and is cleansing me. For the past two days I have had nothing but salad, one small can of tuna, a large baked potato water water and more water, I've been taking CLA for about a week. Yall the bloating is gone. Water is just comming out from everywhere. My stomach is flattening out. I feel so much better,and I regained my taste for water. I am going to do this for about 5 more days (except this Sunday). I am going to drink some of that senna(sp) tea Friday. I love you guys! Praise God.


----------



## adnolej

PuffyBrown said:


> I haven't read the latest posts yet but I just had to come in and give an update. Well thank you all so much for your prayers because Jesus came running in here and is cleansing me. For the past two days I have had nothing but salad, one small can of tuna, a large baked potato water water and more water, I've been taking CLA for about a week. Yall the bloating is gone. Water is just comming out from everywhere. My stomach is flattening out. I feel so much better,and I regained my taste for water. I am going to do this for about 5 more days (except this Sunday). *I am going to drink some of that senna(sp) tea Friday.* I love you guys! Praise God.


 
GURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRL be careful with that senna! Somebody recommended that I drink "smooth move" whose active ingredient is senna. Well when I went to the health food store and saw senna, I decided just to use that. MAN my stomach hurt SO BAD!!! It was SEVERE cramping that kept waking me up out of my sleep and then it hurt so bad that it hurt when I walked. Having said that, I would recommend that you don't drink straight senna. JMO But what is CLA?

Thanks ladyofvirtue and bronze for updating me regarding your progress!


----------



## determine3

Hey ladies, nice to see everyone still going strong.  I'm bummed, i had to stop the drink for a minute as well as other things bc i went a little too buck wild and had a bad reaction to EVERYTHING i was taking. Actually, i was fine on the shake and had been taking it for a long time and then i got greedy and started taking chlorella, added in salmon oil capsules, vit D along with a lot of other stuff and i instantly broke out in hives.  The messed up thing is, my hair growth has definately slowed down so i can't wait to start again in May.  I have definately passed a major hurdle in my hair growth journey that i couldn't pass before so i'm good.  Waistlength yet???  No but i'm looking forward to bra strap length first.  It used to seem unachievable but now i know i'll get there.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thank you so much, Essensual!!  EL ELYON is our Most High God and He is Helping Mark to make it through every situation in his life...Praise Him!!!



Essensual said:


> I was just wondering how Mark was doing, so I came in here to ask and there was my answer! *HALLELUJAH TO EL ELYON!* (God most high.)


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

What a speedy turnaround!!!  God is good all the time....!!!



PuffyBrown said:


> I haven't read the latest posts yet but I just had to come in and give an update. Well thank you all so much for your prayers because Jesus came running in here and is cleansing me. For the past two days I have had nothing but salad, one small can of tuna, a large baked potato water water and more water, I've been taking CLA for about a week. Yall the bloating is gone. Water is just comming out from everywhere. My stomach is flattening out. I feel so much better,and I regained my taste for water. I am going to do this for about 5 more days (except this Sunday). I am going to drink some of that senna(sp) tea Friday. I love you guys! Praise God.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

D3, Thanks for the update.  Glad you've already met one goal, the rest are just waiting to be conquered...We'll get there, together!



determine3 said:


> Hey ladies, nice to see everyone still going strong. I'm bummed, i had to stop the drink for a minute as well as other things bc i went a little too buck wild and had a bad reaction to EVERYTHING i was taking. Actually, i was fine on the shake and had been taking it for a long time and then i got greedy and started taking chlorella, added in salmon oil capsules, vit D along with a lot of other stuff and i instantly broke out in hives. The messed up thing is, my hair growth has definately slowed down so i can't wait to start again in May. I have definately passed a major hurdle in my hair growth journey that i couldn't pass before so i'm good. Waistlength yet??? No but i'm looking forward to bra strap length first. It used to seem unachievable but now i know i'll get there.


----------



## ghanaian dime

I am happy to report that I drank the cocktail today the original way (but substitued whole milk and wheat germ oil for almond milk and flaxseed oil) and added some pieces of frozen mango.  It was good!  I actually didn't notice the egg scent at all.  So I will be doing what someone else suggested and alternating btw this and my green smoothie.  I hope I still get the same benefits even though I won't be drinking it everyday!


----------



## HairHustla

*Hi Ladies,*

*I just wanted to send some love your way!  I have not been able to post as much these days but you all are still on my mind and in my prayers.  I am so happy to hear about your nephew!  Puffy, I am glad you are back on track for real!  As for me, I have been slacking just slightly on the shake because I am still having weight loss issues and sometimes just a tad bit lazy but I find that when I don't do the shake I really do miss it, it has become part of my morning routine and a good way to get in chlorella and spirulina without a bunch of tablets so I am soldiering on with it!  I think my weight loss issues have stabilized now so I can go back full force.  I did have to modify a few things in the shake, I now only use either flax seed or wheat germ and not both as well as cut back the amount of fruit and took out the protein powder. *

* So now I am hoping things will start looking up.  As for hair growth, it is hard for me to tell because I am natural and I have so much shrinkage but I asked my daughter to see if my hair looked shorter, she said no way...it looks waaay thicker mom, so that made me feel really good.  My daughter is not one to butter me up, she is one of those who is straight up so I trust her analysis!  The shake must be working big time!  Anyway, I didn't mean to ramble on, just wanted to say hello and update you all on my little story!  You all continue to be blessed and Glory be to God the most High!  *

*ETA:

The reason I asked my daughter if my hair looked shorter is that something definitely has changed about my hair, I mentioned this in a previous post but I really do feel like my hair has gotten so thick that I can't see any change in length at all, it looks so bushy and certain parts look like they are in a foot race and leaving behind other parts so SOMETHING  is really going on with my hair and I am excited!*


----------



## PuffyBrown

I know the feeling. I have been using senna for a long time. The secret is not to let it steep too long. The longer you leave the bag in the water, the stronger it becomes. Trust me girl, I know 



adnolej said:


> GURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRL be careful with that senna! Somebody recommended that I drink "smooth move" whose active ingredient is senna. Well when I went to the health food store and saw senna, I decided just to use that. MAN my stomach hurt SO BAD!!! It was SEVERE cramping that kept waking me up out of my sleep and then it hurt so bad that it hurt when I walked. Having said that, I would recommend that you don't drink straight senna. JMO But what is CLA?
> 
> Thanks ladyofvirtue and bronze for updating me regarding your progress!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Happy Good Friday to all of The Egglettes~

Expect Miracles and The Resurrection of things that were dead in your life

Blessings to each and every one of you!!!!

Gonna have my cocktail, now~*


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty

Hello all,

I was on the "chicken bandwagon" with you guys, going strong too, but then I cut my hair . . . . . . . . .  I do like it though, got an inverted bob
The drink was delicious but the eggs always ran right through me, I was thinking of starting back with just the egg whites? uncooked eggs are just not good for my stomach or colon.  . .  .  

anyway been going through alot with the family and the air force, (dont join the military!) 
My husband just had a congressional inquiery opened up for the second time in less than a year on two different bases!
two different congressmen! 

for legit reasons ranging from all kinds of professional,racial,class descrimnation, but also outright lies and illegal activity (military illegal) and that is just from the base that we left, not to mention where we are now the commander that tried to get my husband and article 15(for asking a question) ended up getting one himself because of gambling. 

UUUHHGGG!!!
I'm so tired of this.


----------



## Sho_iz_pretty

PuffyBrown said:


> I know the feeling. I have been using senna for a long time. The secret is not to let it steep too long. The longer you leave the bag in the water, the stronger it becomes. Trust me girl, I know




OMG I remember your pics from last fall, your hair is getting so loonngg!


----------



## tallnomad

Sho iz Pretty--I hope everything works out for you and your husband! 

Drinking mine now and so is my dad!  I don't think he's on a quest for longer hair, however, but I think he likes that this is a meal replacement. 

He visited me for a few days and then I decided to drive him back home so I could visit with both him and my mom.  Well, every single day he has been having the shake with me and just this morning, he helped me make it.  

The first day he had it, he said it kept him full the entire day.  I've been adding two eggs since it's the two of us drinking it.  We both drove for 4 hours without stopping to get anything to eat or even feeling hungry at all.

When we first got back home from the drive, he gave me money and sent me out to Whole Foods to get the ingredients, so he was serious.  So this morning, I had him make part of the shake by adding in wheat germ, etc., but he wasted some and then spilled another portion of it.  

My mom is super neat and clean, so I'm not sure how she's going to handle him spilling flakes on her countertops.  I was telling him that he just might want to focus on all of the other ingredients and leave out the "messy" things because my mom will be HOT if she finds flakes and mess all in her kitchen.  She'll then be blaming me for introducing the drink to him and then you know I'm going to have to blame the whole thing on you ladies.  

So, I think I'm going to encourage him to make it with two eggs, greens, berries and milk--that should hold him over.


----------



## JFemme

tallnomad said:


> Sho iz Pretty--I hope everything works out for you and your husband!
> 
> Drinking mine now and so is my dad!  I don't think he's on a quest for longer hair, however, but I think he likes that this is a meal replacement.
> 
> He visited me for a few days and then I decided to drive him back home so I could visit with both him and my mom.  Well, every single day he has been having the shake with me and just this morning, he helped me make it.
> 
> The first day he had it, he said it kept him full the entire day.  I've been adding two eggs since it's the two of us drinking it.  We both drove for 4 hours without stopping to get anything to eat or even feeling hungry at all.
> 
> When we first got back home from the drive, he gave me money and sent me out to Whole Foods to get the ingredients, so he was serious.  So this morning, I had him make part of the shake by adding in wheat germ, etc., but he wasted some and then spilled another portion of it.
> 
> My mom is super neat and clean, so I'm not sure how she's going to handle him spilling flakes on her countertops.  I was telling him that he just might want to focus on all of the other ingredients and leave out the "messy" things because my mom will be HOT if she finds flakes and mess all in her kitchen.  She'll then be blaming me for introducing the drink to him and then you know I'm going to have to blame the whole thing on you ladies.
> 
> So, I think I'm going to encourage him to make it with two eggs, greens, berries and milk--that should hold him over.



What a cute story...

I'll be visiting my DD next month, and I'm looking forward to introducing lots of messy concoctions to her...

(I'm already deep in the planning stage, and YES, she's very anal, so I have a challenge on my hands...


----------



## PuffyBrown

I went to 2 Whole Foods and to Trader Joes today. None of them had wheat germ. I am glad I went before I ran out because now I have to figure out what to do. I hate to have to order some online when the bag is 2.50. Who wants to pay shipping on a $2.50 product.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Okay, I didn't have my cocktail...got sidetracked, but i'm gonna make a hi-pro shake instead, not eating meat today....


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Okay, I didn't have my cocktail...got sidetracked, but i'm gonna make a hi-pro shake instead, not eating meat today....



It's ok Bronze; we all get sidetracked...that hi-pro shake will be an excellent substitute since you're not eating meat today!!!  Hope your Good Friday was indeed good! I'm sitting here 'hungry' since I had my shake hours ago...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

All good, Ladies, cocktailin' it right now...


----------



## J-Moe

Morning Ladies, I'm cocktallin' it to.....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&sa=N&start=20&um=1&ei=POvhSbjNO4XstgPJ6IiIDg



*Happy Resurrection Sunday~*

*Blessings to You and Yours*

*~Br*nze*
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...sa=N&start=140&um=1&ei=1OrhSfrGNqWatAODtpWBDg


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hiya Egglette, caring for an under-the-weather lil' chica, so i missed work and have been on private nurse duty...missed my cocktail, too...i'm all over it tomorrow...hope all is well with all of you~


----------



## Essensual

Okay Egglettes,

I have a prayer request. I'm posting it here because I know my Egglettes got my back on this. 
A young lady from our fellowship was in a serious car accident last week and is in SICU. The doctors call it a coma, but we are calling it rest. I paid her a visit today, and when I began to sing praises unto the Lord, she responded by opening her eyes for a few minutes and trying to lift herself off of the bed. We are certain that she can hear us, so help us to pray her all the way through this rest, and back to us. I won't post too many details because I hadn't ask permission to do so yet. I just did not want waste a moment to but this petition in the hands of you Intercessors out there. TIA. 

...AND... since I believe in praising Him in advance:

:reddancer:


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

:reddancer: 

I'll join you in Praise and Worship, even before i pray....

Father, I pray in Jesus' Name, for complete healing of this young lady who is in a state of 'rest' - i believe that Jesus' bore stripes for her healing and by those stripes' this girl is healed!  I plead the Precious Blood of Jesus over her from the top of her head -her brain- to the very soles of her feet, that no weapon formed against her shall prosper.  Jehovah Ropha have your way and do what doctors can not.  You are no respecter of persons, and the same miracles You are performing in Mark's life, I expect you to perform in this young lady's life.  Jesus Christ is the same, yesterday, today and forever more. Just as You performed miracles in the past,  Jesus, I expect a miracle today and i look for a praise report on her behalf.  Amen.

Essensual, Mark is also in a state of 'rest' and Jehovah Ropha is showing up and showing out on his behalf, too.  Expect Miracles.

:reddancer:And I'm gonna Praise Him again for doing it because He is so faithful to heal Mark and our Young Lady....




Essensual said:


> Okay Egglettes,
> 
> I have a prayer request. I'm posting it here because I know my Egglettes got my back on this.
> A young lady from our fellowship was in a serious car accident last week and is in SICU. The doctors call it a coma, *but we are calling it rest*. I paid her a visit today, and when I began to sing praises unto the Lord, she responded by opening her eyes for a few minutes and trying to lift herself off of the bed. We are certain that she can hear us, so help us to pray her all the way through this rest, and back to us. I won't post too many details because I hadn't ask permission to do so yet. I just did not want waste a moment to but this petition in the hands of you Intercessors out there. TIA.
> 
> ...AND... since I believe in praising Him in advance:
> 
> :reddancer:


----------



## PuffyBrown

Oh my. I am sorry to hear this. I know that the Lord will bless and keep her during her time of struggle. He is the father on high and his word reigns. God Bless.



Essensual said:


> Okay Egglettes,
> 
> I have a prayer request. I'm posting it here because I know my Egglettes got my back on this.
> A young lady from our fellowship was in a serious car accident last week and is in SICU. The doctors call it a coma, but we are calling it rest. I paid her a visit today, and when I began to sing praises unto the Lord, she responded by opening her eyes for a few minutes and trying to lift herself off of the bed. We are certain that she can hear us, so help us to pray her all the way through this rest, and back to us. I won't post too many details because I hadn't ask permission to do so yet. I just did not want waste a moment to but this petition in the hands of you Intercessors out there. TIA.
> 
> ...AND... since I believe in praising Him in advance:
> 
> :reddancer:


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

haven't cocktailed it yet, still on nurse duty, but the lil' diva is getting better...


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> haven't cocktailed it yet, still on nurse duty, but the lil' diva is getting better...


 

That's great news Bronze!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Hey, What happened to Mona. Has anyone heard from her lately?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Thanks, Puff~
I was wondering about Mona, too.  Mona give us a shout!  We miss ya!


----------



## Hot40

Just checking in I have been off the the wagon getting ack on tomorrow


----------



## Essensual

Thank you Ladies for your prayers! I knew you all would have my back!

E-


----------



## MonaRae

Hey!   I been MIA from this thread.  I'm still very grateful this thread.  I joined WW and I am finally losing the weight.  I was thinking once I get to at least 140 I will try again but just not daily.

BTW, my hair is still healthy and strong.  I *use *to have thin hair!

Thanks for asking about me!


----------



## sunbubbles

Got my cocktail in yesterday and today, and Im LOVIN the flavored coffee creamer in it!

ETA: Im gonna look into getting the Wheat germ oil pills, cause I just CANT stomach the oil. Ive tried it a whole bunch of different ways! Its just NOT YUMMY! lol


----------



## HairHustla

*Just wanted to report that I am back on my shake faithfully, I took a few days off from it for lack of supplies.  I have added a fruit powder from iherb to the shake along with my chlorella and spirulina so I am getting a power packed healthy hair and body shake in the mornings.  I just recently got my hair trimmed so I will be able to track growth from here on out.  Here is the fruit powder, it helps with the taste as well:*




*Contains:*

Freeze-Dried Goji
Wild-Harvested Açaí
Freeze-Dried Mangosteen
Seabuckthorn Juice Powder
Full-Spectrum, Certified Organic, Freeze-Dried Wild SuperBerries & SuperFruits
Extracts of Pomegranate & Mangosteen
 
*Supports:*

Health & Well-Being*
Free Radical Scavenging*
*100% Natural -- No added sugars, flavors, artificial sweeteners or colors of any kind!*


Our Unique *Exotic SuperFruit Blend* contains: *Freeze-Dried Goji Berry (Lycium barbarum) Juice Powder* – Goji Berries contain: Beta-carotene & Zeaxanthin, Trace Vitamins, Minerals, Amino Acids, Essential Fatty Acids & Polysaccharides. These berries support: Healthy Immune Function, Healthy Energy Levels & Healthy Aging.*


*Wild-Harvested, Freeze-Dried Açaí Berry (Euterpa oleracea) Powder *– This little purple berry from the Brazilian Rainforest contains: significant amounts of Protein, Anthocyanins (powerful antioxidants), Essential Fatty Acids & Dietary Fiber. Açaí supports: Cardiovascular Health, Healthy Inflammatory Response & Free Radical Scavenging.* 


*Freeze-Dried Mangosteen Fruit (Garcinia mangostana) Powder* – Native to Southeast Asia, and known as the “Queen of Fruits”, its taste is indescribably delicious. Used primarily to enhance the flavor profile of this formula.


*Seabuckthorn Juice (Hippophae rhamnoides) Powder* – The Yellow/Orange Seabuckthorn Berry is native to Eurasia and contains: Fat & Water Soluble Vitamins (most importantly Vitamin C), Minerals, Essential Fatty Acids, Protein, Flavonoids & Polyphenols and a number of key phytonutrients.


Our Proprietary *Certified Organic*, *Freeze-Dried High-Latitude Wild SuperBerry and SuperFruit Blend* contains:



*Wild Bilberry & Wild Blueberry Powder* – These closely-related berries contain high levels of Anthocyanin pigments and a diverse range of micronutrients and phytochemicals.
*Wild Lingonberry Powder* – Contains Vitamin C, beta-carotene & phytochemiicals.
*Black Currant Powder *– This dark purple/black berry has significant amounts of Vitamin C.
*Aronia (Chokeberry) Powder* – This deep purple berry is high in Anthocyanins and Proanthocyanidins.
*Pomegranate Powder* – The Juicy Arils (seeds) of this fruit contain Vitamin C, Punicalagins & Ellagic Acid.
*Concord Grape Powder* – This purple grape contains Resveratrol and other Antioxidant compounds.
*Sour Cherry Powder* – This deep red cherry contains naturally occurring Melatonin & high levels of Anthocyanins.
*Wild Elderberry Powder* – This berry is best-known for its immune-supportive properties.*
*Wild Cranberry Powder* - This intensely red berry is commonly used to support Urinary Tract Health.*
*Red Raspberry Powder & Black Raspberry Powder* – These deeply pigmented berries both contain a wide range of micronutrients and phytochemicals, including: Ellagic Acid, Quercetin & Proanthocyanidins.


----------



## divinefavor

Hi Egglettes!  I'm still cocktailing it!!!  I have my days where I'll miss it, but it's more so when I don't have all of the supplies.


----------



## tallnomad

okay.  I'm quoting myself.  

I have to revise what I said about my supposed chlorella detox.  My skin was acting up, so I decided to remove chlorella from my shake.  But, I had added raw cacao beans which is supposed to be full of magnesium which is great for the skin.  I had been tearing up that cacao and probably overdoing it a bit.  My chest started breaking out as well as my back, so finally and reluctantly, I now know it was the cacao messing me up.  I was "slow" to realize it because I loved the taste and the texture of the beans.  A lot of raw foodists called cacao a "superfood," but I found a blog where many people were saying that cacao caused rashes and other issues for them.  So, I'm back on the chlorella bandwagon.



tallnomad said:


> Hey JFemme--the first two-3 weeks, my skin looked flawless and glowy.
> 
> In regards to my hair, I'm in braids until June, but about two weeks ago, my braider was amazed by how much my hair had grown.  I'm assuming the growth was due to a combo of the shake ingredients with the added chlorella.
> 
> Last week, however, I had a breakout which I haven't had in a long time.  I'm just getting off my cycle, so I'm sure that was a part of it, but I broke out on my neck which never happens.
> 
> I need to read the chlorella thread in more detail, but from my quick skim throughs, it sounds like some women experienced a detox; I'm assuming that is what is happening to me now.  I'm going to finish the rest of my bottle, but if I'm still getting breakouts, I'm going to have to leave it alone as this is the only new thing I've added to my regimen.
> 
> I do have a lot of energy though.  And chlorella helps with that.
> 
> Hope that helps in regards to your question.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Missed my cocktail -again.  But I WILL have it tonight.  Bet.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I like Mona's post...I used to have thin hair....

my hair is lookin real good y'all.  Lookin' real good.  Everyone just keeps running their fingers through it and complementing my natural hair, in amazement..i think i'll have some natural converts, soon...feels like old times....


----------



## PuffyBrown

Now this looks absolutely wonderful. I will definately be getting some of this this weekend



HairHustla said:


> *Just wanted to report that I am back on my shake faithfully, I took a few days off from it for lack of supplies.  I have added a fruit powder from iherb to the shake along with my chlorella and spirulina so I am getting a power packed healthy hair and body shake in the mornings.  I just recently got my hair trimmed so I will be able to track growth from here on out.  Here is the fruit powder, it helps with the taste as well:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Contains:*
> 
> Freeze-Dried Goji
> Wild-Harvested Açaí
> Freeze-Dried Mangosteen
> Seabuckthorn Juice Powder
> Full-Spectrum, Certified Organic, Freeze-Dried Wild SuperBerries & SuperFruits
> Extracts of Pomegranate & Mangosteen
> 
> *Supports:*
> 
> Health & Well-Being*
> Free Radical Scavenging*
> *100% Natural -- No added sugars, flavors, artificial sweeteners or colors of any kind!*
> 
> 
> Our Unique *Exotic SuperFruit Blend* contains: *Freeze-Dried Goji Berry (Lycium barbarum) Juice Powder* – Goji Berries contain: Beta-carotene & Zeaxanthin, Trace Vitamins, Minerals, Amino Acids, Essential Fatty Acids & Polysaccharides. These berries support: Healthy Immune Function, Healthy Energy Levels & Healthy Aging.*
> 
> 
> *Wild-Harvested, Freeze-Dried Açaí Berry (Euterpa oleracea) Powder *– This little purple berry from the Brazilian Rainforest contains: significant amounts of Protein, Anthocyanins (powerful antioxidants), Essential Fatty Acids & Dietary Fiber. Açaí supports: Cardiovascular Health, Healthy Inflammatory Response & Free Radical Scavenging.*
> 
> 
> *Freeze-Dried Mangosteen Fruit (Garcinia mangostana) Powder* – Native to Southeast Asia, and known as the “Queen of Fruits”, its taste is indescribably delicious. Used primarily to enhance the flavor profile of this formula.
> 
> 
> *Seabuckthorn Juice (Hippophae rhamnoides) Powder* – The Yellow/Orange Seabuckthorn Berry is native to Eurasia and contains: Fat & Water Soluble Vitamins (most importantly Vitamin C), Minerals, Essential Fatty Acids, Protein, Flavonoids & Polyphenols and a number of key phytonutrients.
> 
> 
> Our Proprietary *Certified Organic*, *Freeze-Dried High-Latitude Wild SuperBerry and SuperFruit Blend* contains:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wild Bilberry & Wild Blueberry Powder* – These closely-related berries contain high levels of Anthocyanin pigments and a diverse range of micronutrients and phytochemicals.
> *Wild Lingonberry Powder* – Contains Vitamin C, beta-carotene & phytochemiicals.
> *Black Currant Powder *– This dark purple/black berry has significant amounts of Vitamin C.
> *Aronia (Chokeberry) Powder* – This deep purple berry is high in Anthocyanins and Proanthocyanidins.
> *Pomegranate Powder* – The Juicy Arils (seeds) of this fruit contain Vitamin C, Punicalagins & Ellagic Acid.
> *Concord Grape Powder* – This purple grape contains Resveratrol and other Antioxidant compounds.
> *Sour Cherry Powder* – This deep red cherry contains naturally occurring Melatonin & high levels of Anthocyanins.
> *Wild Elderberry Powder* – This berry is best-known for its immune-supportive properties.*
> *Wild Cranberry Powder* - This intensely red berry is commonly used to support Urinary Tract Health.*
> *Red Raspberry Powder & Black Raspberry Powder* – These deeply pigmented berries both contain a wide range of micronutrients and phytochemicals, including: Ellagic Acid, Quercetin & Proanthocyanidins.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Sounds good.its calling you.





Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Missed my cocktail -again.  But I WILL have it tonight.  Bet.


----------



## HairHustla

PuffyBrown said:


> Now this looks absolutely wonderful. I will definately be getting some of this this weekend


 
Puffy I have only been using it for about 4 days but so far I love it and will definitely be keeping this as a part of my shake!  The only downside is the shocking price tag for it but it comes with a small scoop and only one scoop is needed each day so I think its gonna come out to be pretty economical!  Girl it seems like good health really does come at a cost!  Let me know if you get it and you like it.

HH


----------



## HairHustla

PuffyBrown said:


> Now this looks absolutely wonderful. I will definately be getting some of this this weekend


 
*Ooh Puffy (and everyone) , I just went back to the iherb site and they have this powder on sale for 19.95 for the month of April!  But you can only get one at that price at a time.  Gonna stock up!  *


----------



## PuffyBrown

Ok lay it on me. How much is it? 





HairHustla said:


> Puffy I have only been using it for about 4 days but so far I love it and will definitely be keeping this as a part of my shake!  The only downside is the shocking price tag for it but it comes with a small scoop and only one scoop is needed each day so I think its gonna come out to be pretty economical!  Girl it seems like good health really does come at a cost!  Let me know if you get it and you like it.
> 
> HH


----------



## HairHustla

PuffyBrown said:


> Ok lay it on me. How much is it?


 
The price is not for the meek girl, it is a shock and awe campaign for real, the normal price is regularly 39.42 for about 7 oz. (If you have passed out, I send you my strongest fanning efforts...LOL) but it is a really light and fine powder and the scoop is extremely small so I expect it to last atleast 3 to 4 months.  But right now they are having a sale and you can get it for 19.95.  So I guess its just a matter of if you want to splurge and get something really good for yourself.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Oh wow That is steep. I am glad it is on sale now in case I don't like the taste. I will definately be getting some.



HairHustla said:


> The price is not for the meek girl, it is a shock and awe campaign for real, the normal price is regularly 39.42 for about 7 oz. (If you have passed out, I send you my strongest fanning efforts...LOL) but it is a really light and fine powder and the scoop is extremely small so I expect it to last atleast 3 to 4 months. But right now they are having a sale and you can get it for 19.95. So I guess its just a matter of if you want to splurge and get something really good for yourself.


----------



## PuffyBrown

I see they have different flavors, I might get those too just to know how they taste, since the price has been dropped. I don't necessarily have to have it with my shake but I will try it that way first. 



HairHustla said:


> The price is not for the meek girl, it is a shock and awe campaign for real, the normal price is regularly 39.42 for about 7 oz. (If you have passed out, I send you my strongest fanning efforts...LOL) but it is a really light and fine powder and the scoop is extremely small so I expect it to last atleast 3 to 4 months. But right now they are having a sale and you can get it for 19.95. So I guess its just a matter of if you want to splurge and get something really good for yourself.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

g'nite, egglettes~


----------



## Essensual

HairHustla said:


> *Ooh Puffy (and everyone) , I just went back to the iherb site and they have this powder on sale for 19.95 for the month of April! But you can only get one at that price at a time. Gonna stock up! *


 
I say hand a few family members the cash, and have them order you some extra jars at THAT price....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Egglettes, My regimen is so thrown :Z(

I didn't have my cocktail last night or this morning, my milk is spoiled.  dratz


----------



## PuffyBrown

Okay, quite a challenge this week Bronze. You'll definately going to savor that drink when you finally get one.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey Egglettes, My regimen is so thrown :Z(
> 
> I didn't have my cocktail last night or this morning, my milk is spoiled. dratz


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I am craaaavvvvinnng it.  And i'm thinking of how much i'm missing out on... dang nabbit.



PuffyBrown said:


> Okay, quite a challenge this week Bronze. you got that right. You'll definately going to savor that drink when you finally get one.


yep yep, i may even do a few double deckers to make up for this week...


----------



## tallnomad

Hey ladies.  I'm feeling a little disappointed.  I got my hair lightly pressed and it seems as if it's at the same length, armpit.  I am very blessed to have that length, but it seems like it's been here for nearly three years.  Last summer, my hair braider told me she was sure my hair was brastrap length.

My hair is thick as heck and always has been and overall, I've also always had good length--brastrap being the longest.  I'm wondering if the braids might be hampering my progress.  I've done braids off and on for years and feel like they've served me well.  I don't have problems with them being too tight or messing up my edges, so I'm wondering what the issue is.

I'm just venting.  I wanted to reveal my hair in June, but not sure about this right now.  I will actually be getting my hair braided tomorrow for what I plan to be the last time until perhaps the winter.  I think my hair might need to breathe.  I'm in braids now because I have a busy schedule with graduate school and don't have time to fully handle my massive hair.

I do think that the shake is helping to give my hair more moisture and is loosening up the texture, but I would really like more length.  I will continue drinking it because I love the taste and the general health benefits.

Any of you ladies in braids or have any advice?  I do know that I should let the braids probably go, just to see if this could be an issue.  So, tomorrow will be the very last time.  

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Okay, Tallnomad, i'm sorry you are disappointed.  Here's a {{{BIG HUG}}}

So, your hair doesn't seem to have grown?  When's the last time you did a length check and did you actually measure or did you just eyeball-it?  I know that many times, just looking at my hair does me no good, my eyes play tricks on me.  It really helps to photograph or wear a progress tee, i've learned that.  

Not sure if the braids are hampering you, but if you've been wearing them for years and still seem stuck at the same length, I would reasonably guess that they could be the culprit.  Even without the cocktail, it seems that you should be gaining length, and not remaining at a standstill, so to speak.

This makes me re-think getting a sew-in or wearing a wig for the summer, bcs I know with those usually come a whole other bag of issues that I don't want to deal with.  

Have you considered bunning as a protective style?  June is still a way to go to gain some good length, this could be just what you need to get you over the hump.

HTH~  Hang in there, it's not as bad as you think.

~B*



tallnomad said:


> Hey ladies. I'm feeling a little disappointed. I got my hair lightly pressed and it seems as if it's at the same length, armpit. I am very blessed to have that length, but it seems like it's been here for nearly three years. Last summer, my hair braider told me she was sure my hair was brastrap length.
> 
> My hair is thick as heck and always has been and overall, I've also always had good length--brastrap being the longest. I'm wondering if the braids might be hampering my progress. I've done braids off and on for years and feel like they've served me well. I don't have problems with them being too tight or messing up my edges, so I'm wondering what the issue is.
> 
> I'm just venting. I wanted to reveal my hair in June, but not sure about this right now. I will actually be getting my hair braided tomorrow for what I plan to be the last time until perhaps the winter. I think my hair might need to breathe. I'm in braids now because I have a busy schedule with graduate school and don't have time to fully handle my massive hair.
> 
> I do think that the shake is helping to give my hair more moisture and is loosening up the texture, but I would really like more length. I will continue drinking it because I love the taste and the general health benefits.
> 
> Any of you ladies in braids or have any advice? I do know that I should let the braids probably go, just to see if this could be an issue. So, tomorrow will be the very last time.
> 
> Thank you for reading.


----------



## HairHustla

Hey there, I am so sorry about your dilemna. In my opinion, braids are more trouble than they are worth...that is for me though.  After getting braids, I seemed to lose more hair than gain.  But, braids can lead to very  *THICK* hair especially if you are a natural and the thicker it is, the more that you will appear to have shrinkage.  You really do have to wait on your hair though.  I thought the same thing since I'm natural I definitely don't see growth in the same way but just know that your hair is Growing and just wait it out sweetie.  Also, you need to be prepared with an alternative style that will work for you such as bunning so that you don't mess up your progress.


----------



## tallnomad

Bronze, thank you immensely!  And a big hug to you.  Really appreciate it.

Well, I always feel like I have tons of new growth, but perhaps I'm not retaining the ends well.  And no, I haven't actually measured it.  Last night and this morning, I pulled it as taut as possible downward, and it's just at my armpits.   I agree with you about actually measuring, so I plan to order a progress tee.

I had a texturizer about three years ago, and wore braids to transition.  I feel like my hair was nearly brastrap during the initial phase and I trimmed it gradually, so maybe this is the length that it should be at since all of this hair is new.  But, it's never taken me three years to get to armpit length in the past.

For now, I'm going to go ahead and get it braided around the perimeter and then weaved in the middle.  Inter-locks and sew-ins had amazing growth powers for me in the past, so I'm going to go ahead one last time.  I do agree with you about the bunning.  After I take these braids out, I will be bunning this summer.  

You might be fine in the summer with your sew-in or wig.  I did let me hair breathe all of last summer.  I had my own hair braided which was really cute, but this summer, I think I'm going to focus on wet bunning and double strand twists.

Again, thank you so much.  I'll be keeping you updated.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Okay, Tallnomad, i'm sorry you are disappointed.  Here's a {{{BIG HUG}}}
> 
> So, your hair doesn't seem to have grown?  When's the last time you did a length check and did you actually measure or did you just eyeball-it?  I know that many times, just looking at my hair does me no good, my eyes play tricks on me.  It really helps to photograph or wear a progress tee, i've learned that.
> 
> Not sure if the braids are hampering you, but if you've been wearing them for years and still seem stuck at the same length, I would reasonably guess that they could be the culprit.  Even without the cocktail, it seems that you should be gaining length, and not remaining at a standstill, so to speak.
> 
> This makes me re-think getting a sew-in or wearing a wig for the summer, bcs I know with those usually come a whole other bag of issues that I don't want to deal with.
> 
> Have you considered bunning as a protective style?  June is still a way to go to gain some good length, this could be just what you need to get you over the hump.
> 
> HTH~  Hang in there, it's not as bad as you think.
> 
> ~B*


----------



## HairHustla

*Hey ladies,*

*I had to give this thread a shout out as well as the chlorella and spirullina thread because my daughters hair as well as my own to some extent is so much healthier.  If you all want to see a real life testimony in pictures, go to my profile and look at the picture albums of my daughters hair.  It is unreal and I am so proud that I did not cut all her hair off, I found some BLESSED information instead from you all!  Her hair has had a complete turnaround plus growth and I just thank you all!  *

*HH*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

First of all, HairHustla, I'm digging the looks of you hair, the thickness is gawjus!!! I mentioned this in another thread, as well.

Glad to hear about your dd's progress!  Oh, I'm so glad you didn't cut all her hair off, gosh, to know hair can be saved - a big cut is NOT always needed.  

You are a blessing to this thread, as well....Go 'head growin' with yo bad self!!!

Congrats.  Let's go for the waist, shall we?



HairHustla said:


> *Hey ladies,*
> 
> *I had to give this thread a shout out as well as the chlorella and spirullina thread because my daughters hair as well as my own to some extent is so much healthier. If you all want to see a real life testimony in pictures, go to my profile and look at the picture albums of my daughters hair. It is unreal and I am so proud that I did not cut all her hair off, I found some BLESSED information instead from you all! Her hair has had a complete turnaround plus growth and I just thank you all! *
> 
> *HH*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I must say, this cocktail is a must for those having healthy hair issues, which was my thing.  I have recovered from hair loss.  I Have RECOVERED from HAIR LOSS!!  This is so major, because if you research this topic, most information states that this can NOT be done.

Keys to my progress-
1) Stopped relaxing my hair
2) Co-washing
3) Wet Bunning
4) Ayurvedic Regimen
5) Last, but not least THE WAISTLENGTH COCKTAIL!!!

In less than a year's time, I have a completely different head of hair.  This cocktail is not only a must to regrow lost hair strands, but it helps maintain and encourage hair growth while it gives hair strength and vitality.  I can't NOT mention that it enhances hair texture and the effects on the body, well, it's just too much to mention.

If you are like me and have dealt with alopecia, hair loss to stress or chemical damage, then this is your answer.  I can't stress that enough.  I did well when i stopped relaxing, but my hair grew back when i started this cocktail in October.


I wish I had taken pictures of what my hair looked like in January, but I was too ashamed.  You could literally *see my scalp.*  Now, even with the bone-straight *Dominican Salon* flat irons i get (sometimes weekly), my hair is in NO WAY see-through.  My ends are the last vestiges of damaged hair and I'm trimming away at them slowly but surely.  I am just ecstatic to know I'm growing thick and full hair.  Not baby hair.  *The real deal.*

This is major for me and I just want to encourage anyone who may be reading to give this a try.  It may be your last (and best) resort.

~Blessings, Br*nze~


----------



## HairHustla

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I must say, this cocktail is a must for those having healthy hair issues, which was my thing. I have recovered from hair loss. I Have RECOVERED from HAIR LOSS!! This is so major, because if you research this topic, most information states that this can NOT be done.
> 
> Keys to my progress-
> 1) Stopped relaxing my hair
> 2) Co-washing
> 3) Wet Bunning
> 4) Ayurvedic Regimen
> 5) Last, but not least THE WAISTLENGTH COCKTAIL!!!
> 
> In less than a year's time, I have a completely different head of hair. This cocktail is not only a must to regrow lost hair strands, but it helps maintain and encourage hair growth while it gives hair strength and vitality. I can't NOT mention that it enhances hair texture and the effects on the body, well, it's just too much to mention.
> 
> If you are like me and have dealt with alopecia, hair loss to stress or chemical damage, then this is your answer. I can't stress that enough. I did well when i stopped relaxing, but my hair grew back when i started this cocktail in October.
> 
> 
> I wish I had taken pictures of what my hair looked like in January, but I was too ashamed. You could literally *see my scalp.* Now, even with the bone-straight *Dominican Salon* flat irons i get (sometimes weekly), my hair is in NO WAY see-through. My ends are the last vestiges of damaged hair and I'm trimming away at them slowly but surely. I am just ecstatic to know I'm growing thick and full hair. Not baby hair. *The real deal.*
> 
> This is major for me and I just want to encourage anyone who may be reading to give this a try. It may be your last (and best) resort.
> 
> ~Blessings, Br*nze~


 
*AMEN!  My daughter and I are living witnesses to these facts..thanx for the compliment too!  *


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You got it, Chica...
'nite all...

I'm all over my cocktail in the am!


----------



## sunbubbles

Morning Ladies! Im still goin strong this morning with my cocktail!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I'm not even gonna say it.  But, y'all know what happened....tonight, though, tonight!!!


----------



## luvmesumhair

Hey Peeps!  How is everyone doing?

First off, I am still drinking my cocktail every morning faithfully!

But this morning I did not have anymore organic eggs so I had to use a regular egg and right after drinking, I notice my tummy started to hurt.erplexed  I was like....Never again!   But as soon as I got to work, I drunk a cup of mint tea and felt better.
=======================
Now re my hair issue (shedding)  I just wanted to say that my shedding has cut down dramatically since using the *Nu-Gro* products!!!

Thank you ladies for all of your love and support in helping me out.

Have a bless weekend!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^ Same to you, Luvmesumhair....by the way, your hair looks goooood in that March photo, keep on it, chica~


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I'm not even gonna say it. But, y'all know what happened....tonight, though, tonight!!!


 

po thang....mine was good! lol


----------



## tallnomad

HairHustla--Thank You SO much for your message.  I just now saw this and haven't been online as I was getting my hair re-braided.  

I think you're absolutely right and I appreciate your insight.  I think the braids do lead to thicker hair and I really don't need that, I need, or want the length.  I'm definitely going to work with the buns and double strand twisting my own hair this summer.

By the way, your hair looks fab--very lush, shiny and healthy!



HairHustla said:


> Hey there, I am so sorry about your dilemna. In my opinion, braids are more trouble than they are worth...that is for me though.  After getting braids, I seemed to lose more hair than gain.  But, braids can lead to very  *THICK* hair especially if you are a natural and the thicker it is, the more that you will appear to have shrinkage.  You really do have to wait on your hair though.  I thought the same thing since I'm natural I definitely don't see growth in the same way but just know that your hair is Growing and just wait it out sweetie.  Also, you need to be prepared with an alternative style that will work for you such as bunning so that you don't mess up your progress.


----------



## ayoung

Checking in....

Still on the egg drink....(1 whole egg and 8oz soy milk)
I finally ended my stretch....my last relaxer was 12/08.
I have been drinking the egg drink since January.
Twice a day sometimes (pretty often) since March.

I am a wet-length checker so my first wash this week I will take pics and update.

My hair is def thicker....I'll have DH take some dry pics too just to compare....

Until Wed ladies!

PS--when I slacked off for a few weeks the end of Feb and a little into March my skin was MAD!  This drink def keeps my skin looking fab


----------



## ayoung

Quoting myself lol

Ok, here are the dry pics....I'm happy I guess...but I was hoping for more retention. Not really a diff in length  but as far as overall health of my hair--there is a change
April 2009






Feb 2009




Im gonna stick with the drink b/c my body likes it and keep tip-toeing towards my goals....slowly but surely I'm getting there......

:toast:


ayoung said:


> Checking in....
> 
> Still on the egg drink....(1 whole egg and 8oz soy milk)
> I finally ended my stretch....my last relaxer was 12/08.
> I have been drinking the egg drink since January.
> Twice a day sometimes (pretty often) since March.
> 
> I am a wet-length checker so my first wash this week I will take pics and update.
> 
> My hair is def thicker....I'll have DH take some dry pics too just to compare....
> 
> Until Wed ladies!
> 
> PS--when I slacked off for a few weeks the end of Feb and a little into March my skin was MAD!  This drink def keeps my skin looking fab


----------



## sunflower

I just wanted to say that I have been taking the shake everyday for almost two months now and my skin looks fab.


----------



## HairHustla

ayoung said:


> Quoting myself lol
> 
> Ok, here are the dry pics....I'm happy I guess...but I was hoping for more retention. Not really a diff in length  but as far as overall health of my hair--there is a change
> April 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im gonna stick with the drink b/c my body likes it and keep tip-toeing towards my goals....slowly but surely I'm getting there......
> 
> :toast:


 
*Your hair has a beautiful luster to it, it looks gorgeous to me!  *
* *


----------



## Blaque*Angel

i love the shine of your hair ayoung!! it looks thicker too!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

AYoung, I def can tell a difference in your hair, it looks even healthier...beautiful luster and man, you are thick to the ends! And in only two months!! Get outta here, you definitely have growth!  Looks great, hang in there, _*more*_ length will definitely come.

Sunflower, glad you checked-in, things going well, I see. Glowing skin and I know your hair will show it, too.

I did it! I got my cocktail on!!! My hair was like, "*YES*!!!"


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Good work being consistent, Sunbubbles, you will _definitely _see the benefit...


----------



## Almaz

Your hair IS longer you may not see it but it IS longer and it is so beautiful and shiny very healthy looking 

You are doing great


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Almaz, you joining us in the cocktail?  You'd luv luv luv it!!  Thanks for the support!



Almaz said:


> Your hair IS longer you may not see it but it IS longer and it is so beautiful and shiny very healthy looking
> 
> You are doing great


----------



## shortycocoa

Hello Ladies!  I am a longtime lurker (5-6 years off and on) and I just  officially became a paid member last night.  So now I get to see what I've been restricted to for so long.  I saw this thread back when it was first started and I began reading it, then got sidetracked and overwhelmed all at once when I saw it had reached the 60 plus pages...then even more so when  I saw it was gaining on 300!  But earlier this month I got some discipline from somewhere and told myself I was gonna get through it...from the top!  Whew!  That was some reading.  I actually got antsy while reading the thread (because initially I told myself I wasn't gonna start the cocktail until I was completely through) but then I couldn't put it off any longer.  I started the cocktail on 04.11.09 so it has been a week.  I had gotten the book when the thread was first created, and then later on I bought Dale's book.  I did miss the boat on the super cheap pricing, but it was still a decent price and not ridiculously marked up.  Still waiting to get it in the mail, though.

Anyways, I like the drink and all i can say is .  I don't want to beat a dead horse, but the benefits are the truth!!!!!  

I didn't actually take a picture of my hair until I was 4 days in, but that's okay!  I started out with one egg, then I bumped it to two eggs. one day I even used three eggs but that was only because I was trying to use up the carton because we had it for a while.  Then I moved to drinking 2 shakes a day.  I was only able to get in one yesterday though, but I'm glad i got it in.  I went to the store last night to get a few more cartons of eggs and more bananas and other fruit.  I even had a coupon for a free carton of eggs and I came across it in the nick of time because it was going to expire today.

Thanks Br*nze and the other ladies for this wonderful wealth of information...I hope that you are all prosperous in your journey to healthy hair, mind, body and soul!


----------



## PuffyBrown

ayoung said:


> Quoting myself lol
> 
> Ok, here are the dry pics....I'm happy I guess...but I was hoping for more retention. Not really a diff in length  but as far as overall health of my hair--there is a change
> April 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feb 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im gonna stick with the drink b/c my body likes it and keep tip-toeing towards my goals....slowly but surely I'm getting there......
> 
> :toast:


 
Your hair is definately longer. Great job! 



shortycocoa said:


> Hello Ladies! I am a longtime lurker (5-6 years off and on) and I just officially became a paid member last night. So now I get to see what I've been restricted to for so long. I saw this thread back when it was first started and I began reading it, then got sidetracked and overwhelmed all at once when I saw it had reached the 60 plus pages...then even more so when I saw it was gaining on 300! But earlier this month I got some discipline from somewhere and told myself I was gonna get through it...from the top! Whew! That was some reading. I actually got antsy while reading the thread (because initially I told myself I wasn't gonna start the cocktail until I was completely through) but then I couldn't put it off any longer. I started the cocktail on 04.11.09 so it has been a week. I had gotten the book when the thread was first created, and then later on I bought Dale's book. I did miss the boat on the super cheap pricing, but it was still a decent price and not ridiculously marked up. Still waiting to get it in the mail, though.
> 
> Anyways, I like the drink and all i can say is . I don't want to beat a dead horse, but the benefits are the truth!!!!!


 
Welcome, to the thread and to LCHF! I have been on this shake since this past October and I tell ya, I wish I would have been drinking this shake since I joined the forum. Needless to say, God has a plan for all of us. Welcome again.


----------



## tallnomad

Happy Monday ladies.

Shortycocoa--WELCOME!  I enjoyed reading your post.  Looking forward to reading more.  Wow, 3 cocktails sometimes?   Maybe I can up that for the summer.  It was 90 degrees here yesterday and supposed to be 94 today, so when it's too hot, I don't want to eat much and increasing my intake of the shakes might be perfect to ease me through summer and keep me cool.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Shortycocoa~  Welcome New Egglette!!  Glad you are enjoying the journey.  You are most welcome to our Nest.

Thanks for your support and your post was dead-on.  Please let us know of your progress.  So happy to have you aboard!  Prosperous blessings to you, too, Chica!


----------



## shortycocoa

Thanks for the warm welcome, ladies.  @ puffybrown...I too wish I was 
on it since October but you know how that goes.  And you're right, 
everything does happen for a reason and if we were supposed to be on 
it in October then we would have been.  But like I always say to my 
boyfriend, it is of no consequence now because we are all doing great 
things for ourselves and our bodies with this drink!
@tallnomad...I haven't worked up to 3 a day yet but I was thinking 
about it last night.  I did put 3 eggs in one cocktail though...just 
didn't want the eggs to go bad so I was trying to use them quickly.  
It might be hard for me to do 3 but it is a challenge that I accept.  
LoL!
Right now I am pretty satiated with 2 cocktails and I usually eat a 
raw, mostly raw or veggie/vegan meal in between cocktails.  It just 
depends on when I have my drink.  I definitely try to get one in as 
soon as I wake up.  I missed my first cocktail saturday morning 
because I just didn't plan well that day.  But I made sure to have 
one Saturday night when I got back from the grocery store to restock 
supplies.

But tallnomad, I know what you mean about not wanting to eat much in 
the blistering heat.  Try one cocktail in the am, and then another 
for lunch and then maybe a light raw meal in the evening.  It can be 
anything you want.  That might keep you light on your feet and your 
digestive system running smoothly.    Another thing you can do to 
stay cool is to eat some frozen grapes or a chilled fruit salad for 
one of your meals.  It is very refreshing.


----------



## shortycocoa

@Br*nze...the nighttime cocktail wouldn't hurt.  Sometimes I have one if I drink my first cocktail in the a.m. and then eat a meal during the day.  It keeps me from snacking all night.  I found that when I take 2 cocktails (one for breakfast and lunch) and then a meal at dinner I am more apt to snack at night.  I try to make it a raw snack but sometimes those chips and other things are calling me and I just have to answer.  I am getting better at it though.  Last night (or should I say early this morning) I had a bowl of granola with soymilk.  I don't know if it would keep you up all night (it usually does for me but I am a night owl anyway) but you are a teacher and need your rest for your students, correct?  The upside to it is that It staves off hunger well into the next day.  Yesterday I didn't have my first cocktail until around 2:30, and I wasn't even hungry then but I had it just because I felt like I should have something in my 
system.


I am giving myself a manicure now ladies.  My nails grow pretty fast because of the mostly raw foods I eat, but I had started taking liquid chlorophyll and using green powder in some of my smoothies 2 weeks before starting the cocktail.  Then when I started the cocktail, my nails started growing even faster.  I could also feel that they were stronger and sturdier.  It took me three tries with the nail clipper on some of my nails before they would actually go through the nail.  I had to cut them down 
because I couldn't type as fast and they were slowing me down.  But I know they will be back soon!  Plus, I finger comb my hair and I am always paranoid about what the nails might really be doing to my hair.  So I always try to use the pads of my fingers when my nails are really long, but when they are filed down to my fingertips I 
don't worry about it much.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Shortycocoa, thanks for the tips.  I really wanna have a nightcap, but i usually munch alot and i don't want to overdo it.  If I ate correctly, this would be a great thing, bcs I know drinking this at night would lead to me dropping excess pounds.  I may plan for this.

Yes, my nails are growing phenomenally fast.  I hate that, bcs my mani/pedis do not last for nothing.  Nada.


----------



## HairHustla

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Shortycocoa, thanks for the tips. I really wanna have a nightcap, but i usually munch alot and i don't want to overdo it. If I ate correctly, this would be a great thing, bcs I know drinking this at night would lead to me dropping excess pounds. I may plan for this.
> 
> Yes, my nails are growing phenomenally fast. I hate that, bcs my mani/pedis do not last for nothing. Nada.


 
*Hi Ladies,*

*I am thinking about adding the shake for evenings too.  I am an off and on grazer at night but I have found for the last week or so that when I eat kind of heavy for my last meal, that seems to hold me somewhat...oh and I sometimes have to get me a hot cup of nettle tea or any other kind of tea as long as it is before 6 or 7 so that I can sleep at night.  So I am with you ladies on the night snacking thang!  *


----------



## shortycocoa

In regards to the thirst issue, it is hard for me to not drink 
anything for the 2 hours.  I try to stick to the rule, but sometimes 
I find I have to drink water.  Other times, I can wait it out and 
I'll just chew a piece of gum.  However, I am trying to kick my 
chewing gum habit but it isn't easy.  One thing I did find was the 
thread about gum alternatives in the natural living thread, so I read 
through that.  I am finding that I am slowly not liking the taste of 
gum.  I'll chew it for a few minutes, spit it out and my throat is 
still dry.    I did see something in Sports Authority this past 
saturday called Quench chewing gum.  It's for athletes and active 
people and it is supposed to satisfy your thirst.  I didn't get to 
investigate it further because we were pressed for time, but I did 
try to do a search online later this past weekend to get more info 
about it.  So that might be another alternative for us, ladies!

Br*nze...do you do your own mani/pedis or do you go to a salon?  I usually do my own but last spring/summer I went to a salon a few times just for a pedi (I did do a mani/pedi but the mani seemed to not be worth the money and I felt I did a better job) and then I had to let that go for a while.  I was thinking about going to get a pedi today or I might just suck it up and do it now.  My nails are back down the way I like them...yay!  If you do it yourself, think of it this way...the average price of a mani and pedi together can be anywhere from 36-50 dollars...and that's $$$ you could use to buy more eggs/ingredients for your cocktail.  But you can always get mani/pedi supplies from a dollar store or other cheap department store and hook your nails up something serious yourself for less money...and isn't that always great?

The food bill is also less.  Are you ladies spending less on groceries or is it about the same?


----------



## shortycocoa

I also wanted to add that I noticed a lot of you are using that Bob's 
red mill raw wheat germ...I had some of that in my refrigerator left 
over from cooking before I knew about the cocktail.  When I was going 
to order all the supplies, I was going to go with iherb.com but then 
I saw a health food store while I was out running errands and decided 
to see what their prices were like.  I ended up buying in store (plus 
I was really anxious to get started and didn't want to wait for 
ingredients to be shipped) which was Good Nutrition.  I got 4 bags of 
wheat germ from them @ $1.29 each.  I don't know if that was a 
special sale they had at the time or if that is an every day price; I 
didn't think to ask the associate who helped me.  But I did ask her if 
it was raw wheat germ and she said it was.  It was in the 
refrigerated section of the store, so that was definitely a good 
look.  I am using the Now brand of wheat germ oil, which I also 
bought from there.  I know from lurking experience I can't just come without 
pictures or visuals, so here is what it looks like for those of you who don't already 
know:

http://www.needs.com/images/large/NOW-5549-016.jpg


It is pretty good to me, so some of you that 
voiced your issues with other brands not tasting good, you can try 
that one.  It was $10.99 for a 16 oz. bottle so I got the last two on 
the shelf.  I am thinking of re-upping on a a bottle of wheat germ 
oil now because I feel the bottle in the fridge getting light and I 
don't want to run the risk of running out, even though I have another 
unopened bottle.  Don't want to get slack and miss a cocktail!  
tallnomad....here is my recipe contribution to you girlie for a nice, 
refreshing summertime soup.  it's from Suzanne Havala, M.S., R.D.'s 
book, Vegetarian Cooking for Dummies.
I bought it back in 2005 when i decided to go vegetarian.  This is 
what it looks like:

http://public.fotki.com/shortycocoa/healthy-living/my-recipe-books/pict0244edited.html

I tried it as a soup a few times, because I don't like cantaloupe 
plain but blended this way I love it!  You can also drink it as a 
smoothie.  It's delish that way.  I also had a bunch of cantaloupe to 
use up when I started the cocktail so my fruit was 1 banana and a few 
spoonfuls of sliced cantaloupe, along with the other ingredients.  
yummy yummy yummy yummy yummy in my tummy is all i can say.
here it is:

prep time: 10 minutes (plus time to chill)
yield: 4 servings
1 medium cantaloupe, peeled and cut into chunks
1 cup orange juice
juice from 2 fresh lemon or lime (about 2 tablespoons)
1 tablespoon honey
1 cup nonfat yogurt (vegans can substitute 1 medium ripe banana)
fresh mint leaves

1.  combine the cantaloupe, orange juice, lemon or lime juice, honey 
and yogurt in a blender or food processor and puree until smooth.
2.  refrigerate until the soup is very cold--at least 1 hour.  Serve 
in glass bowls or cups, if available, and garnish with mint leaves.
vary it!  if you love the aroma and flavor of fresh mint with melon, 
tear a mint leaf into tiny pieces and add it to the blender with the 
other ingredients.  As the soup chills, the mint wil blend with the 
other flavors.

per serving:  calories 128 (from fat 9g); fat 1g (saturated 0g); 
cholesterol 1 mg; sodium 60 mg; carbohydrate 28g (dietary fiber 1g); 
*protein 5g.*


I tried it with yogurt the first time ever and then I wanted to keep 
it as raw as possible so then I ditched the yogurt and used banana 
instead.  I also juiced my own oranges, which is about 3 oranges if 
you wanna do the same.  If you are against honey, you can use another 
sweetener of your choice.  Agave is good too.  I like to blend the 
mint in the drink and then you get a refreshing drink and minty fresh 
breath too.  can't beat that!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Well, Mama, I wish i could say i'm a diy-er, but i get acrylic overlays, so i'm in the salon every two weeks, looks like every week.  I'm at three weeks and my nails are hideous.  I hide them from even myself.  I only get overlays bcs the polish lasts longer.  I lUVE nail polish and i hate that regular mani/pedis do not last long, okay, like, a *day*, so that's a no go.  I used to hook myself up, and i definitely saved $$, but i just hate chipped nails. And i don't have time to re-do twice a week and such.  Man, my supplement stash would be HUGE with the duckies i spend on mani/pedis....

I get thirsty, too, and guess what?  I drink water.  I hate to.  I feel like i'll dehydrate and whither (sp) away...when i can hold out, i do, but more often than not, i can't.



shortycocoa said:


> In regards to the thirst issue, it is hard for me to not drink
> anything for the 2 hours. I try to stick to the rule, but sometimes
> I find I have to drink water. Other times, I can wait it out and
> I'll just chew a piece of gum. However, I am trying to kick my
> chewing gum habit but it isn't easy. One thing I did find was the
> thread about gum alternatives in the natural living thread, so I read
> through that. I am finding that I am slowly not liking the taste of
> gum. I'll chew it for a few minutes, spit it out and my throat is
> still dry. I did see something in Sports Authority this past
> saturday called Quench chewing gum. It's for athletes and active
> people and it is supposed to satisfy your thirst. I didn't get to
> investigate it further because we were pressed for time, but I did
> try to do a search online later this past weekend to get more info
> about it. So that might be another alternative for us, ladies!
> 
> Br*nze...do you do your own mani/pedis or do you go to a salon? I usually do my own but last spring/summer I went to a salon a few times just for a pedi (I did do a mani/pedi but the mani seemed to not be worth the money and I felt I did a better job) and then I had to let that go for a while. I was thinking about going to get a pedi today or I might just suck it up and do it now. My nails are back down the way I like them...yay! If you do it yourself, think of it this way...the average price of a mani and pedi together can be anywhere from 36-50 dollars...and that's $$$ you could use to buy more eggs/ingredients for your cocktail. But you can always get mani/pedi supplies from a dollar store or other cheap department store and hook your nails up something serious yourself for less money...and isn't that always great?
> 
> The food bill is also less. Are you ladies spending less on groceries or is it about the same?


----------



## tallnomad

Shortycocoa, girl you read my mind!  Just yesterday I was wishing I had a recipe for a summer soup.  Thank you!  I used to do raw and still try to incorporate a lot of raw entrees into my diet as often as possible.  I have Alicia Cohen's book, so I think she has some good summer soup recipes too.  Once I make it, I'll let you know my thoughts!  



shortycocoa said:


> tallnomad....here is my recipe contribution to you girlie for a nice,
> refreshing summertime soup.  it's from Suzanne Havala, M.S., R.D.'s
> book, Vegetarian Cooking for Dummies.
> I bought it back in 2005 when i decided to go vegetarian.  This is
> what it looks like:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/shortycocoa/healthy-living/my-recipe-books/pict0244edited.html
> 
> I tried it as a soup a few times, because I don't like cantaloupe
> plain but blended this way I love it!  You can also drink it as a
> smoothie.  It's delish that way.  I also had a bunch of cantaloupe to
> use up when I started the cocktail so my fruit was 1 banana and a few
> spoonfuls of sliced cantaloupe, along with the other ingredients.
> yummy yummy yummy yummy yummy in my tummy is all i can say.
> here it is:
> 
> prep time: 10 minutes (plus time to chill)
> yield: 4 servings
> 1 medium cantaloupe, peeled and cut into chunks
> 1 cup orange juice
> juice from 2 fresh lemon or lime (about 2 tablespoons)
> 1 tablespoon honey
> 1 cup nonfat yogurt (vegans can substitute 1 medium ripe banana)
> fresh mint leaves
> 
> 1.  combine the cantaloupe, orange juice, lemon or lime juice, honey
> and yogurt in a blender or food processor and puree until smooth.
> 2.  refrigerate until the soup is very cold--at least 1 hour.  Serve
> in glass bowls or cups, if available, and garnish with mint leaves.
> vary it!  if you love the aroma and flavor of fresh mint with melon,
> tear a mint leaf into tiny pieces and add it to the blender with the
> other ingredients.  As the soup chills, the mint wil blend with the
> other flavors.
> 
> per serving:  calories 128 (from fat 9g); fat 1g (saturated 0g);
> cholesterol 1 mg; sodium 60 mg; carbohydrate 28g (dietary fiber 1g);
> *protein 5g.*
> 
> 
> I tried it with yogurt the first time ever and then I wanted to keep
> it as raw as possible so then I ditched the yogurt and used banana
> instead.  I also juiced my own oranges, which is about 3 oranges if
> you wanna do the same.  If you are against honey, you can use another
> sweetener of your choice.  Agave is good too.  I like to blend the
> mint in the drink and then you get a refreshing drink and minty fresh
> breath too.  can't beat that!


----------



## tallnomad

Bronze, I know that you've trimmed your hair recently.  I'm starting to think maybe my hair hasn't retained as much length because I haven't gotten a trim in over two years.  I think Hairhustla started a thread about trimming and I read a post from someone who said that trimming has nothing to do with growth, but has everything to do with retention of growth.

Do you ladies agree?  Bronze, have you noticed more retention with your trims?  Hairhustla, have you noticed anything regarding trimming of your hair?  

I'm afraid that when I take these braids out, I might have to get a hair cut instead of a trim because it's been so long since my ends were clipped.  

My hair was super beyond soft when I got it pressed the other day.  I was in disbelief.    So, I know that it's this cocktail and it seems like it's infusing my strands.  I'm hoping with the increased growth that I seem to be getting, that it outweighs the possible split ends I may have.  My ends looked fairly healthy do me, so maybe my hair just grew slower than normal, but I'm really thinking the reason why it was significantly shorter than I expected is because it's gone so long without a trim, not even a dusting.


----------



## shortycocoa

Oh, you're most welcome, tallnomad!  I hope you like the recipe.  The first time I made it I used the food processor and i was like .  Then when I had a chance to get another cantaloupe I tried it in the blender as a smoothie instead and it was still .  So it really is going to boil down to preference with which appliance you want to use.  

I have Alissa's book too, I got it when I decided to go raw in 2007.  Right now I still incorporate mostly raw meals and i do eat some seafood every now and then.  I want to try the watermelon soup.  Have you done that one yet?


----------



## tallnomad

I knew I spelled her name incorrectly--Alissa . . .

Your diet sounds fab.  I'm vegetarian or pescetarian (sp) I guess you could say.  I love salmon and tuna.  

I have a food processor and blender, so I'll try the recipe in both.  I'm not a huge cantaloupe fan either, but because it will be blended, the taste might be better.

No, I haven't tried the watermelon soup.  I've only made the pastas from her book and those came out really well.  I look forward to more "raw" convos with you because this will inspire me to do a lot of raw this summer!  



shortycocoa said:


> Oh, you're most welcome, tallnomad!  I hope you like the recipe.  The first time I made it I used the food processor and i was like .  Then when I had a chance to get another cantaloupe I tried it in the blender as a smoothie instead and it was still .  So it really is going to boil down to preference with which appliance you want to use.
> 
> I have Alissa's book too, I got it when I decided to go raw in 2007.  Right now I still incorporate mostly raw meals and i do eat some seafood every now and then.  I want to try the watermelon soup.  Have you done that one yet?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Tallnomad, I think trimming is important, and I understand why many don't.  I probably wouldn't do it if i didn't wear my hair out as much as i do.  Some of my ends look perfect.  Then there are others that look as though they obviously need a dusting.  I'm trying to work the 'hole' out of the middle of my hair, so i'm trimming as i go, now if i didn't, i'd be very very very close to waistlength this year....but, i want to get there and stay there, so i'm just doing a little at a time.  

I really don't think you'll have to 'cut' _your _hair.  I think your hair just may be getting *bigger *before it gets even longer.  I wouldn't sweat it, because when your hair does lengthen, it'll make up for lost time.  Don't be eager to cut.  If your ends look good, by all means keep them.  If you need to dust, then do that, but don't cut what isn't necessary.  Lavendar and a lot of the ladies told me here to let my hair do its thing, i suggest the same to you.  Leave it alone, dust it, and watch it happen.  The length WILL come.


----------



## Essensual

Welcome shortycocoa,
Always happy to have more Egglettes!

Wow! Former Rawbie here, and yes, Alissa Cohen's book is all that. I really wish I didn't love coooked so much. Winter is tough for me, then it's hard to get back to raw in the Spring...but I digress.

Br*nze--If you decide to try your own manis again, try using the top coat from a company called *Sech Vite*. (You can purchase this at Sally Beauty Supply). They may last a little longer.


----------



## tallnomad

Thanks Bronze!  I definitely feel encouraged by not having to do a cut.  I think you're really right about leaving it alone and letting it do its thing!  As always, I appreciate your insight!



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Tallnomad, I think trimming is important, and I understand why many don't.  I probably wouldn't do it if i didn't wear my hair out as much as i do.  Some of my ends look perfect.  Then there are others that look as though they obviously need a dusting.  I'm trying to work the 'hole' out of the middle of my hair, so i'm trimming as i go, now if i didn't, i'd be very very very close to waistlength this year....but, i want to get there and stay there, so i'm just doing a little at a time.
> 
> I really don't think you'll have to 'cut' _your _hair.  I think your hair just may be getting *bigger *before it gets even longer.  I wouldn't sweat it, because when your hair does lengthen, it'll make up for lost time.  Don't be eager to cut.  If your ends look good, by all means keep them.  If you need to dust, then do that, but don't cut what isn't necessary.  Lavendar and a lot of the ladies told me here to let my hair do its thing, i suggest the same to you.  Leave it alone, dust it, and watch it happen.  The length WILL come.


----------



## shortycocoa

tallnomad said:


> Your diet sounds fab. I'm vegetarian or pescetarian (sp) I guess you could say. I love salmon and tuna. girl me too!  I am actually craving some right now!  I bought some salmon burgers from Sam's earlier today while I was out.  I was recently trying to transition back to all raw, but I think this is more me also.  I told my bf that Saturday (probably for like the fiftyleventh time) and he was like, "duh!"
> so now I'm just trying to go with whatever my body wants out of those categories of vegetarian, raw, vegan and pescatarian.
> 
> I have a food processor and blender, so I'll try the recipe in both. I'm not a huge cantaloupe fan either, but because it will be blended, the taste might be better.  I think I developed an aversion to cantaloupe because my mother would feed it to us so much as a child.  It seemed as if that was the most economical fruit or something, because we ate it like it was going out of style.  But I have learned that most times if I don't like a particular food, it's best to try it in a different texture before I write it off completely.  I'm glad I did, because it's great with this recipe, and some cantaloupe and banana in the egg cocktail is mmm mmmm good!
> 
> No, I haven't tried the watermelon soup. I've only made the pastas from her book and those came out really well. I look forward to more "raw" convos with you because this will inspire me to do a lot of raw this summer!


 
I've tried some pasta dishes off and on but I just can't get my spiral slicer to make really long "noodles."  I guess practice makes perfect.  pasta was something that was really hard for me to give up when I first started eating raw.  I still have a love affair with it every now and then...my bf took me out to this seafood restaurant Saturday and I didn't even get any seafood!  When I realized this and told him, he was also surprised.  I ordered a vegetarian pasta dish.  It was ok.  He ate it the next day, and I wasn't even upset.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

got my cocktail, Egglettes!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I gotta do something with gelatin, it thickens waaay too quickly!


----------



## tallnomad

I was cracking up about your post--your boyfriend getting frustrated with you about salmon.  I get on everyone's nerves with my salmon fetish.  It went from them saying: "well, that restaurant doesn't have a lot of vegetarian stuff" to "they don't got no salmon there."  

I think most vegetarians are extremely flexible, so I can always find something decent to eat when out.

It took me a minute to get the spiral slicer down, but I'm pretty good with making the noodles.  Zuchininis work really well.  You can adjust the little latch and get thin or thicker noodles.

Running out, but getting to my shake early this afternoon!




shortycocoa said:


> I've tried some pasta dishes off and on but I just can't get my spiral slicer to make really long "noodles."  I guess practice makes perfect.  pasta was something that was really hard for me to give up when I first started eating raw.  I still have a love affair with it every now and then...my bf took me out to this seafood restaurant Saturday and I didn't even get any seafood!  When I realized this and told him, he was also surprised.  I ordered a vegetarian pasta dish.  It was ok.  He ate it the next day, and I wasn't even upset.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Hello Ladies, 

This is my progress picture. I am showing growth in my hair. I am overall pleased with the progress. Point of reference is the panthers chin. :> It thinned from wearing wigs. (Never again). I started using MT again. We will see. I only use heat 1x per month if that, so hopefully it will grow during the summer months.


----------



## Essensual

Puffy,

Your hair looks great!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Lookin' good, Puff!  Lookin' Gooooood!!


----------



## tallnomad

Puffy, your hair looks wonderful!  

My goal come end of summer or the first part of the fall is to start getting my hair pressed.  I'd like to only apply heat once a month as well.  

Do you mind explaining your regimen?  Are you natural or relaxed?

Thank you!


----------



## shortycocoa

wow...great progress puffybrown!  i was actually gonna ask some of you when we were going to be able to see some reveal pics...ahem...br*nze especially...

i know a few of you posted mini-update pics throughout the thread but being that i was still on the low-low with my membership i was not able to view them.  i guess i could sift back through the thread to try to find them but....forget that!  I'll just babysit the egg cocktail reveal pics thread instead.  

PuffyBrown...I am so sorry your hair thinned out from wearing wigs.  I have noticed a lot of you ladies say that.  what is exactly causing this?  I thought that wigs were a great protective style.  some people swear by them.  I wore a wig a few times this past winter and I didn't have any problems, but then my hair was drenched in conditioner under the wig cap.

It is of no consquence now, because it looks like thin, fragile, weak and broken hair is no match for the mighty egg cocktail.  so get your drink on!!!!

or should i say, keep getting your drink on.  and whenever you feel like you want to skip it or get lazy, think about your progress pic and your goals and then keep chugging along.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Thanks ladies for all your support, it really goes a long way.

My goal come end of summer or the first part of the fall is to start getting my hair pressed. I'd like to only apply heat once a month as well. 

Do you mind explaining your regimen? Are you natural or relaxed?

Thank you![/quote]

Tallnomad thanks again for your compliments.
My regimen is to wash and do a good DC once per week.
I used to have a mid week DC but my hair just cannot take it, plus my hair pushes back on moisturizer . I have a protein treatment with Nexxus Aloxxi Emergency or Affirms 5 n 1. I rollerset my hair with each wash unless it is a day for flatironing which is rare. I rollerset with flexirods or perm rods so that I get little curls on my head. They last for quite a few days so I don't have to comb my hair. I would like to see BSL this time next year if the Lord sees fit. Either way, I just want healthy hair and especially to grow my thickness back.



shortycocoa said:


> wow...great progress puffybrown! i was actually gonna ask some of you when we were going to be able to see some reveal pics...ahem...br*nze especially...
> 
> i know a few of you posted mini-update pics throughout the thread but being that i was still on the low-low with my membership i was not able to view them. i guess i could sift back through the thread to try to find them but....forget that! I'll just babysit the egg cocktail reveal pics thread instead.
> 
> PuffyBrown...I am so sorry your hair thinned out from wearing wigs. I have noticed a lot of you ladies say that. what is exactly causing this? I thought that wigs were a great protective style. some people swear by them. I wore a wig a few times this past winter and I didn't have any problems, but then my hair was drenched in conditioner under the wig cap.
> 
> It is of no consquence now, because it looks like thin, fragile, weak and broken hair is no match for the mighty egg cocktail. so get your drink on!!!!
> 
> or should i say, keep getting your drink on. and whenever you feel like you want to skip it or get lazy, think about your progress pic and your goals and then keep chugging along.


 
My problem with the wig, and I am sure of it was because I wore it everyday for 6 months. I heard that you are supposed to give your hair a break occassionally. I wore a silk bonnet underneath. It doesn't look bad, I just know how my hair is supposed to look. Unless I say something, no one knows the difference. I am definately going to stick with my cocktail. I need to start taking my vitamins again but I always forget to. Same thing with the MT, I forget to do this kind of stuff. Needless to say that my hair still grows.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Well stated, SCocoa, we got ourselves a Cheerleader!  *

*"Shish Boom Bah, The Waistlength Cocktail Rocks!"  *
**that was supposed to rhyme* (lol)*



shortycocoa said:


> wow...great progress puffybrown! i was actually gonna ask some of you when we were going to be able to see some reveal pics...ahem...br*nze especially...
> 
> i know a few of you posted mini-update pics throughout the thread but being that i was still on the low-low with my membership i was not able to view them. i guess i could sift back through the thread to try to find them but....forget that! I'll just babysit the egg cocktail reveal pics thread instead.
> 
> PuffyBrown...I am so sorry your hair thinned out from wearing wigs. I have noticed a lot of you ladies say that. what is exactly causing this? I thought that wigs were a great protective style. some people swear by them. I wore a wig a few times this past winter and I didn't have any problems, but then my hair was drenched in conditioner under the wig cap.
> 
> It is of no consquence now, because it looks like thin, fragile, weak and broken hair is no match for the mighty egg cocktail. *Amen!  *so get your drink on!!!!
> 
> or should i say, *keep getting your drink on  <<<Wise Words*. and whenever you feel like you want to skip it or get lazy, think about your progress pic and your goals and then keep chugging along.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*SCocoa, Girrrrl, when I post pics, y'all are gonna be like, "whoa" - okay, maybe not, but i'm pleased....*


----------



## HairHustla

*Hi Ladies,*

*Puffy, I just want to give you props on your hair girl, I am so proud of your growth, just keep on keeping on girl!  As for me, I am blessed you all.  I just lost my Grandfather this weekend, he was 91 and my grandmother in Dec. She was 92.  I lost my aunt just before her and my uncle is in the hospital right now suffering from colon cancer and his prognosis is not good but that is ok because I know a healer, and his name is Jesus.  The deaths have hit me hard because I am so far away from my family and I feel so helpless at times but God sustains and comforts me so I don't have to worry!  I just give him praise for allowing my grandparents to have a long and wonderful life.  I am almost 40 (in 2 yrs) and still had my grandparents around, I think that is wonderful.  *

*Both of them passed away with no pain and no sickness, my grandmother passed out on the floor and my grandfather just passed away in the night.  So I am sorry for such a long post but I just wanted to share with you all because I feel that the Holy Spirit abides here and I feel comfortable with you all.  Thank you for listening and may God bless all of you and yours.*

*Oh, and my shake is a daily "requirement", got to have it!*

*HH*


----------



## ladyofvirtue

HairHustla said:


> *Hi Ladies,*
> 
> *Puffy, I just want to give you props on your hair girl, I am so proud of your growth, just keep on keeping on girl! As for me, I am blessed you all. I just lost my Grandfather this weekend, he was 91 and my grandmother in Dec. She was 92. I lost my aunt just before her and my uncle is in the hospital right now suffering from colon cancer and his prognosis is not good but that is ok because I know a healer, and his name is Jesus. The deaths have hit me hard because I am so far away from my family and I feel so helpless at times but God sustains and comforts me so I don't have to worry! I just give him praise for allowing my grandparents to have a long and wonderful life. I am almost 40 (in 2 yrs) and still had my grandparents around, I think that is wonderful.*
> 
> *Both of them passed away with no pain and no sickness, my grandmother passed out on the floor and my grandfather just passed away in the night. So I am sorry for such a long post but I just wanted to share with you all because I feel that the Holy Spirit abides here and I feel comfortable with you all. Thank you for listening and may God bless all of you and yours.*
> 
> *Oh, and my shake is a daily "requirement", got to have it!*
> 
> *HH*


*^^^ Your post touched my soul deeply.*

*Thank you for giving ALL credit to whom credit is due!*

*Keep growing in The Lord and keep growing that long, lucious, thick hair that will be waist length very, very soon!*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh, HairHustla,

I know what it feels like for a Beloved Grandparent to go on to be with The Lord, My Mame' went home February 5, 2009.  Her memorial service was on my anniversary, Valentine's Day.  She had a wonderful celebration, it was simply beautiful.  I was just thinking of her a few moments ago and how i felt privileged that her memorial service was on the day recognized by Love - The Best Thing She Gave all 200 of her grandchildren, 12 of her children and 130 great grandchildren...- And I feel honored, that I will always remember her when my DH and I reflect on our "Day of Love" 

- God has truly blessed you just as he has blessed me and my family.  Thanks for sharing, and yes, Holy Spirit resides in this place.

Blessings and {HUGS} to you and yours~



HairHustla said:


> *Hi Ladies,*
> 
> *Puffy, I just want to give you props on your hair girl, I am so proud of your growth, just keep on keeping on girl! As for me, I am blessed you all. I just lost my Grandfather this weekend, he was 91 and my grandmother in Dec. She was 92. I lost my aunt just before her and my uncle is in the hospital right now suffering from colon cancer and his prognosis is not good but that is ok because I know a healer, and his name is Jesus. The deaths have hit me hard because I am so far away from my family and I feel so helpless at times but God sustains and comforts me so I don't have to worry! I just give him praise for allowing my grandparents to have a long and wonderful life. I am almost 40 (in 2 yrs) and still had my grandparents around, I think that is wonderful. *
> 
> *Both of them passed away with no pain and no sickness, my grandmother passed out on the floor and my grandfather just passed away in the night. So I am sorry for such a long post but I just wanted to share with you all because I feel that the Holy Spirit abides here and I feel comfortable with you all. Thank you for listening and may God bless all of you and yours.*
> 
> *Oh, and my shake is a daily "requirement", got to have it!*
> 
> *HH*


 
LoV~  As always, thank you for reaching out.  Miss ya, girlie.



ladyofvirtue said:


> *^^^ Your post touched my soul deeply.*
> 
> *Thank you for giving ALL credit to whom credit is due!*
> 
> *Keep growing in The Lord and keep growing that long, lucious, thick hair that will be waist length very, very soon!*


----------



## yodie

Hi ladies,

I haven't posted in awhile.  Dealing with some hair setbacks, but I'm still going strong with my shake. 

HHustla, sending you hugs and thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey, Yodie~  I'm chasing you!

I just sent you a shout out in chl thread!  Glad you're back~



yodie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I haven't posted in awhile. Dealing with some hair setbacks, but I'm still going strong with my shake.
> 
> HHustla, sending you hugs and thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## yodie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey, Yodie~ I'm chasing you!
> 
> I just sent you a shout out in chl thread! Glad you're back~


 
Hi Bronze,

Glad to be back! Thanks for that shout out.  I'm definitely keeping it simple this time around and nurturing my hair.  The positive in having a setback is that you learn what is and isn't good for your hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I'm just peaking in...I just have one question then I'll go back and read from the beginning.

Are you making your shakes with egg whites or the entire egg.  

Is anyone concerned with salmonella exposure ?


----------



## shortycocoa

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Well stated, SCocoa, we got ourselves a Cheerleader! *
> 
> *"Shish Boom Bah, The Waistlength Cocktail Rocks!" *
> **that was supposed to rhyme* (lol)*


 

lol....hey it works for me!  Cheerleader?  I'll be that!  Br*nze is the resident diplomat/PR rep of the thread.  Go ahead and field that question about the salmonella exposure...you know you want to! 

Oh, and come on with the come on already....{talking about revealing your six month results pics}...

I'm sorry let me pipe down.  I'm just a little delirious from hunger ladies.  Off to make myself a second egg cocktail.


----------



## HairHustla

ladyofvirtue said:


> *^^^ Your post touched my soul deeply.*
> 
> *Thank you for giving ALL credit to whom credit is due!*
> 
> *Keep growing in The Lord and keep growing that long, lucious, thick hair that will be waist length very, very soon!*


 
*Lady of Virtue,*

*Your name says it all.  This is good for me, I am so glad to have been able to share this with you ladies and I thank you so much for your support.  I can't say enough about how the Lord has kept me and my family, he is GOOD you all, and I will never forget his kindness.  You all be blessed.  *


----------



## HairHustla

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey, Yodie~ I'm chasing you!
> 
> I just sent you a shout out in chl thread! Glad you're back~


 
Yodie,

I am chasing you too, I did the same thing in the CHL post. Loving you back among us!!!!


----------



## yodie

HairHustla said:


> Yodie,
> 
> I am chasing you too, I did the same thing in the CHL post. Loving you back among us!!!!


 
Awww, it's nice to be loved. Sending hugs out to you and Bronze.


----------



## yodie

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm just peaking in...I just have one question then I'll go back and read from the beginning.
> 
> Are you making your shakes with egg whites or the entire egg.
> 
> Is anyone concerned with salmonella exposure ?


 
Most of us are drinking the entire raw egg.  Salmonella exposure was covered throughout the thread somewhere.  We came to the conclusion that it wasn't an issue.  You'll see it in the thread or one of the ladies will chime in.


----------



## HairHustla

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Oh, HairHustla,
> 
> I know what it feels like for a Beloved Grandparent to go on to be with The Lord, My Mame' went home February 5, 2009. Her memorial service was on my anniversary, Valentine's Day. She had a wonderful celebration, it was simply beautiful. I was just thinking of her a few moments ago and how i felt privileged that her memorial service was on the day recognized by Love - The Best Thing She Gave all 200 of her grandchildren, 12 of her children and 130 great grandchildren...- And I feel honored, that I will always remember her when my DH and I reflect on our "Day of Love"
> 
> - God has truly blessed you just as he has blessed me and my family. Thanks for sharing, and yes, Holy Spirit resides in this place.
> 
> Blessings and {HUGS} to you and yours~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoV~ As always, thank you for reaching out. Miss ya, girlie.


 
*Bronze,*

*I did not know that about your Grandmother, girl I am so sorry too but you know what, I feel that our Grandparents have had their "graduation day", they have earned their place with the Lord.  Thank you so much for your kindness as well, it truly helps and this is more than just a hair board, this is a HEALING board, we heal our HAIR of course, we heal our minds, we heal our bodies and our souls.  We do this in the spirit of companionship and unity.  It is a true blessing.  Thank you ladies for everything that you ARE AND EVERYTHING THAT YOU DO.  *


----------



## Stella B.

Great job, Puffy! Your hair is making fantastic progress! I know that cocktail is working for you!! Keep up the good efforts, cause all your hard work is definitely paying off!! Will be drinking my cocktail later today...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I use the entire raw egg.  There are others using powdered eggs, still others using egg whites or egg yolks.  We've covered the salmonella question, and all is good.  None have been harmed, and it's simply a matter of choice.  

I've never been sick and no one has gotten salmonella poisoning, Thank God.  We have learned the chance of exposure to salmonella is really really really slim.  Washing the egg in hot water before using kills the bacteria that could cause this.  But, I don't even do that much - I just crack it open and blend it up.  You won't notice the egg, let alone taste it.

HTH~



AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm just peaking in...I just have one question then I'll go back and read from the beginning.
> 
> Are you making your shakes with egg whites or the entire egg.
> 
> Is anyone concerned with salmonella exposure ?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*I Just LUV You Egglettes!*


----------



## tallnomad

Hairhustla and Bronze--hugs to both of you.  

I was just thinking of my grandparents yesterday.  I have no more, but I think of them all of the time.  

You were both blessed to have them these many years.  Grandparents are SO special and I had some fabulous times with mine.  I can count my grandmother as my most favorite person in the world.  

So be blessed and rejoice that they are still sending love your way.


----------



## tallnomad

And sending love right back to you!

I want to send you a big box of eggs too to show my appreciation. 



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *I Just LUV You Egglettes!*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Lift up my nephew, Mark, he is being sent to another facility until he stabilizes. This could be very unsettling, but I believe what looks like a *setback* is a *set-up *for a *comeback*. Keep us lifted, keep us lifted. We have a meeting with his care staff tomorrow.

g'nite and God Bless~
~B*


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Lift up my nephew, Mark, he is being sent to another facility until he stabilizes. This could be very unsettling, but I believe what looks like a *setback* is a *set-up *for a *comeback*. Keep us lifted, keep us lifted. We have a meeting with his care staff tomorrow.
> 
> g'nite and God Bless~
> ~B*



Sending love and prayers your way, Bronze for you and your family.


----------



## Essensual

Stella B. said:


> Sending love and prayers your way, Bronze for you and your family.


 
...I second that.

Hairhustla, 
You and your family are in this prayer as well. My prayer is that "The Comforter" will stand tall in your situation and do what only He can do. Amen.

E-


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Stella, I see you~

_Your_ hair is making excellent progress, too.



Stella B. said:


> Great job, Puffy! Your hair is making fantastic progress! I know that cocktail is working for you!! Keep up the good efforts, cause all your hard work is definitely paying off!! Will be drinking my cocktail later today...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks ladies, our meeting is at 11am-ish...

Had time to get my drink on!  Yaay!!


----------



## shortycocoa

we love you too br*nze....sending some extra love and support to you and your family during this difficult time.  i had 3 cocktails yesterday and am having my first one for today right now.


off to watch the young and the restless now...


----------



## PuffyBrown

Much love to my Egglett sistas!
This thread is so blessed. It is nice that God has brought us together to reach some common goal. No matter what your goals are. God has a plan. To everything there is a season. God knows everything about us and his son Jesus Christ. Even though we don't know ourselfs during times of trouble sometimes his soul is enduring and he knows what is best for us. He passes that on to us in his love and each day that we wake up and are still on the face of the earth. This is until the day we find ourselfs crossing over in this world to his. This is what he wants for us. God heals the sick and leads the poor to prosperity. There is no other God like him this I know. Blessed is his name and may the Lord God bless you all, in all the days of your lives. Amen.







<< Ecclesiastes 3 >>
King James Bible 
*1* To every thing there is a season, and a time to every purpose under the heaven: 
*2* A time to be born, and a time to die; a time to plant, and a time to pluck up that which is planted; 
*3* A time to kill, and a time to heal; a time to break down, and a time to build up; 
*4* A time to weep, and a time to laugh; a time to mourn, and a time to dance; 
*5* A time to cast away stones, and a time to gather stones together; a time to embrace, and a time to refrain from embracing; 
*6* A time to get, and a time to lose; a time to keep, and a time to cast away; 
*7* A time to rend, and a time to sew; a time to keep silence, and a time to speak; 
*8* A time to love, and a time to hate; a time of war, and a time of peace. 
*9* What profit hath he that worketh in that wherein he laboureth? 
*10* I have seen the travail, which God hath given to the sons of men to be exercised in it. 
*11* He hath made every thing beautiful in his time: also he hath set the world in their heart, so that no man can find out the work that God maketh from the beginning to the end. 
*12* I know that there is no good in them, but for a man to rejoice, and to do good in his life. 
*13* And also that every man should eat and drink, and enjoy the good of all his labour, it is the gift of God. 
*14* I know that, whatsoever God doeth, it shall be for ever: nothing can be put to it, nor any thing taken from it: and God doeth it, that men should fear before him. 
*15* That which hath been is now; and that which is to be hath already been; and God requireth that which is past. 
*16* And moreover I saw under the sun the place of judgment, that wickedness was there; and the place of righteousness, that iniquity was there. 
*17* I said in mine heart, God shall judge the righteous and the wicked: for there is a time there for every purpose and for every work.
*18* I said in mine heart concerning the estate of the sons of men, that God might manifest them, and that they might see that they themselves are beasts. 
*19* For that which befalleth the sons of men befalleth beasts; even one thing befalleth them: as the one dieth, so dieth the other; yea, they have all one breath; so that a man hath no preeminence above a beast: for all is vanity. 
*20* All go unto one place; all are of the dust, and all turn to dust again. 

*21* Who knoweth the spirit of man that goeth upward, and the spirit of the beast that goeth downward to the earth? 

*22* Wherefore I perceive that there is nothing better, than that a man should rejoice in his own works; for that is his portion: for who shall bring him to see what shall be after him? << Ecclesiastes 3 >>​






HairHustla said:


> *Hi Ladies,*
> 
> *Puffy, I just want to give you props on your hair girl, I am so proud of your growth, just keep on keeping on girl! As for me, I am blessed you all. I just lost my Grandfather this weekend, he was 91 and my grandmother in Dec. She was 92. I lost my aunt just before her and my uncle is in the hospital right now suffering from colon cancer and his prognosis is not good but that is ok because I know a healer, and his name is Jesus. The deaths have hit me hard because I am so far away from my family and I feel so helpless at times but God sustains and comforts me so I don't have to worry! I just give him praise for allowing my grandparents to have a long and wonderful life. I am almost 40 (in 2 yrs) and still had my grandparents around, I think that is wonderful. *
> 
> *Both of them passed away with no pain and no sickness, my grandmother passed out on the floor and my grandfather just passed away in the night. So I am sorry for such a long post but I just wanted to share with you all because I feel that the Holy Spirit abides here and I feel comfortable with you all. Thank you for listening and may God bless all of you and yours.*
> 
> *Oh, and my shake is a daily "requirement", got to have it!*
> 
> *HH*


 


Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Oh, HairHustla,
> 
> I know what it feels like for a Beloved Grandparent to go on to be with The Lord, My Mame' went home February 5, 2009. Her memorial service was on my anniversary, Valentine's Day. She had a wonderful celebration, it was simply beautiful. I was just thinking of her a few moments ago and how i felt privileged that her memorial service was on the day recognized by Love - The Best Thing She Gave all 200 of her grandchildren, 12 of her children and 130 great grandchildren...- And I feel honored, that I will always remember her when my DH and I reflect on our "Day of Love"
> 
> - God has truly blessed you just as he has blessed me and my family. Thanks for sharing, and yes, Holy Spirit resides in this place.
> 
> Blessings and {HUGS} to you and yours~
> 
> 
> 
> LoV~ As always, thank you for reaching out. Miss ya, girlie.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh, Puffy,I needed that.  Thank you so much for taking the time to post.  

This is a thread like NO other.  I thank each and every one of you (even the silent supporters) for being a part of it.

Be Blessed, All
Our meeting went well...off to find a therapeutic hospital....


----------



## ayoung

I started with just egg whites---then 2 weeks later I switched to the entire egg. I've been using the entire egg since the middle of January.



AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm just peaking in...I just have one question then I'll go back and read from the beginning.
> 
> Are you making your shakes with egg whites or the entire egg.
> 
> Is anyone concerned with salmonella exposure ?



PB,

Ur hair looks great--you are doing ur thing! *woot* I can't wait to see all of our hair after summer and at the end of the year!

I took wet hair pics (this is the way I see growth) and wet you can def see the change in thickness and length.

I'm glad I got over my fear and stereotype of the egg  I see a total diff. in my hair in less than 6 months!  

December 2008---before egg drink





April 2009--3 months of egg drink


----------



## PuffyBrown

ayoung said:


> I started with just egg whites---then 2 weeks later I switched to the entire egg. I've been using the entire egg since the middle of January.
> 
> 
> 
> PB,
> 
> Ur hair looks great--you are doing ur thing! *woot* I can't wait to see all of our hair after summer and at the end of the year!
> 
> I took wet hair pics (this is the way I see growth) and wet you can def see the change in thickness and length.
> 
> I'm glad I got over my fear and stereotype of the egg  I see a total diff. in my hair in less than 6 months!  You can see the diff. better in my fotki.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS I don't know how to take pics at the same scale...
> 
> Sooo, I put a line horizontal across the longest part of my hair in both pics.


 
Now thatz what Im talkin bout'. I can't wait.


----------



## shortycocoa

ayoung...girl you better work!  look at your hair!!!!

Puffybrown I agree....everyone's hair is going to be BANANAS at the end of the year.  I am anxious to see those pics.

Br*onze....would a Naturopath be able to help your nephew?


----------



## PuffyBrown

I just realized you posted an update. Girl your hair has GROWN! It looks so good. Healthy and thick. Your hair is encouragement for me that I can get my thickness back after wearing a wig for too long. I look forward to the next few months, watching my hair regain its true form.



ayoung said:


> I started with just egg whites---then 2 weeks later I switched to the entire egg. I've been using the entire egg since the middle of January.
> 
> 
> 
> PB,
> 
> Ur hair looks great--you are doing ur thing! *woot* I can't wait to see all of our hair after summer and at the end of the year!
> 
> I took wet hair pics (this is the way I see growth) and wet you can def see the change in thickness and length.
> 
> I'm glad I got over my fear and stereotype of the egg  I see a total diff. in my hair in less than 6 months!
> 
> December 2008---before egg drink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2009--3 months of egg drink


----------



## tallnomad

ayoung, your hair looks amazing!!!!

and i'm glad you stopped being prejudiced of the egg too.


----------



## Essensual

ayoung,

All I hear is Flava Flav:

*"Wooooooooooooooooooow!"*


----------



## HairHustla

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Oh, Puffy,I needed that. Thank you so much for taking the time to post.
> 
> This is a thread like NO other. I thank each and every one of you (even the silent supporters) for being a part of it.
> 
> Be Blessed, All
> Our meeting went well...off to find a therapeutic hospital....


 
*I sooo agree, this is more like a theraputic/support/inspire thread.  It is different than any other.  Thank you Puffy, I wanna be like you when I grow up!!!!*


----------



## HairHustla

*AYoung,*

*Girl your hair is onfiya!  Whoo that is some growth.  I am looking forward to getting there right along with you girl..outstanding progress!  *


----------



## HairHustla

shortycocoa said:


> ayoung...girl you better work! look at your hair!!!!
> 
> Puffybrown I agree....everyone's hair is going to be BANANAS at the end of the year. I am anxious to see those pics.
> 
> Br*onze....would a Naturopath be able to help your nephew?


 
*Shortycocoa girl you ain't said nothing but tha TRUTH!!!!*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Oh DANG!!!!*

*GOLLLLLEEEEE!!!*

*Talk about progress!!  Girl, that is Phenomenal!!! *



ayoung said:


> I started with just egg whites---then 2 weeks later I switched to the entire egg. I've been using the entire egg since the middle of January.
> 
> 
> 
> PB,
> 
> Ur hair looks great--you are doing ur thing! *woot* I can't wait to see all of our hair after summer and at the end of the year!
> 
> I took wet hair pics (this is the way I see growth) and wet you can def see the change in thickness and length.
> 
> I'm glad I got over my fear and stereotype of the egg  I see a total diff. in my hair in less than 6 months!
> 
> December 2008---before egg drink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2009--3 months of egg drink


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I'll look into a Naturopath...I hadn't even considered it, ShortyC~ 

Thanks for the mention, I'll do some research....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I am encouraged as well, AYoung, as if you couldn't tell.  I'm looking forward to 12/09....Who knows?  We may make feature of the month ;-)


----------



## shortycocoa

Ok Br*nze...definitely look into it and let us know how it goes.  I wish I was already a Naturopath (that's one of the things I really want to do..I am looking into it now) and then I would try to help your nephew.  

This past fall my bf went to the hospital due to meningitis.  The doctors later told him he had diabetic neuropathy.  He is improving more and more every day, and when he had his check up with the diabetes doctor this past february, the doctor told him that he could go off insulin.  During that whole time I was doing everything natural that I could think of to help him.  So now he has changed his whole position on my lifestyle, and now I find him really paying attention to some of the things I've told him before during our discussions about Big Pharma, the medical industry, FDA, etc. etc.


----------



## HairHustla

*Hey Ladies,*

*I had posted this in the CHL thread but you all have to see this too.  Talk about inspiration!  *

*By Ericka Blount Danois | Special to The Sun 
Trainer, 71, is inspiration to clients*

_



_

*I am shocked and ashamed yall, this lady is 71 years old. I copied most of the article but it was long so I cut and paste the most important parts. You all, we have no darn excuse:*

*Shepherd hasn't always had a focus on fitness in her life. In fact, in her younger days she was a 'prissy' girl, with little athletic interests.

It wasn't until she turned 56 that she began to exercise with the aid of her sister.

They were both spurred on to join a gym after shopping for bathing suits and not liking what they saw in the mirror.

Day trained them both at a gym on U.S. 40 and remembers that Shepherd was in good shape, but had a lot of body fat and didn't know how to lift weights. Her sister, a year older, acclimated her body quickly to the routines.

Then one day in 1992, her sister came into the gym complaining of a ringing in her ears. 'A few days later, she passed away,' remembers Day. 'She had a brain aneurysm that burst in her head. They were really close, they did everything together.' 'When she died, I said I didn't want to do anything,' says Shepherd, a retired Baltimore schools secretary. 'A friend of mine said, 'You know your sister wouldn't want you to do that.' '

Day says that when she decided to come back to the gym, she came back with a new vigor and dedication. Before long, people would compliment her on how she looked. 'She was the most dedicated person I have ever trained,' says Day, who worked with her for 15 years.

*


----------



## shortycocoa

Ok ladies...I've been up for a while but just haven't been hungry enough to have my shake yet.  So I'm gonna go whip one up after this post.  Plus, I think I forgot to take my MSM yesterday, so I wanted to get that in first today.  I will probably double up since I missed it yesterday. 

I just came back to reach out to tallnomad.  I went to Sam's earlier this week, and I had been wanting to try these salmon burgers for a hot minute.  I finally got a box and put some of them in the oven last night.  I actually wanted a meal and not a coctail for dinner for a change.  I ate it with some sauteed green beans.  I liked them, and I know you are a salmon lover just like me so it might be worth a try if you don't know about it already.  Here's the link for a visual.:

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=373622

It's $11.83 for 1 box of 10 burgers, so that's not bad.  

I tried these several years ago too and they are also :

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=198393

These are a little pricier ($14 and change I believe...but it's still pretty good.  If I remember correctly, there's six in a package.)  

and finally...when I first went vegetarian at the end of 2005 I was able to find a box of Boca veggie burgers there, so I got a box.  Then a few weeks later when I went back to re-up...they didn't have anymore.  I asked a cashier about it and she said they may have stopped ordering it because it didn't sell well there.  I haven't been able to find it again at any Sam's I've been to, but if you have a Sam's near you it might be worth looking into.  I don't remember quantity or price since it was a while back.  But look what I just found...something told me to just do a search:

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=190502
 ($9.82/16 ct. box...and you KNOW how much retailers charge for a 4 ct. box so this is good!  Plus, I found a Sam's in my area that is listing it as an in-store item so that's even better!) 

Ok ladies that's my contribution for the day...off to make my brunch cocktail.  I will probably be heading out today to re-up on bananas, flaxseed oil and wheatgerm oil.

Have a most eggcellent day!


----------



## tallnomad

shortycocoa, thanks for the tip about the salmon burgers.  my parents have a sam's card, so next time i visit, i will most def check for those.

but, thanks to you, i went to trader joe's and picked up some salmon burgers!


----------



## yodie

ayoung said:


> I started with just egg whites---then 2 weeks later I switched to the entire egg. I've been using the entire egg since the middle of January.
> 
> 
> 
> PB,
> 
> Ur hair looks great--you are doing ur thing! *woot* I can't wait to see all of our hair after summer and at the end of the year!
> 
> I took wet hair pics (this is the way I see growth) and wet you can def see the change in thickness and length.
> 
> I'm glad I got over my fear and stereotype of the egg  I see a total diff. in my hair in less than 6 months!
> 
> December 2008---before egg drink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2009--3 months of egg drink


 
Wow, AYoung, your picture is an inspiration!   I ran out of eggs last night, but I'm definitely stopping by the store tonight.  I haven't seen a dramatic difference like this, but I will if I'm consistent.  Do you ladies think wheat germ oil is a major factor in growth? I don't add it to my shake.


----------



## PuffyBrown

This was so inspirational. This is a true testimony. Our bodies are so strong. Sometimes people just don't give themselves enough credit. 



HairHustla said:


> *Hey Ladies,*
> 
> *I had posted this in the CHL thread but you all have to see this too. Talk about inspiration! *
> 
> *By Ericka Blount Danois | Special to The Sun *
> *Trainer, 71, is inspiration to clients*
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> *I am shocked and ashamed yall, this lady is 71 years old. I copied most of the article but it was long so I cut and paste the most important parts. You all, we have no darn excuse:*
> 
> *Shepherd hasn't always had a focus on fitness in her life. In fact, in her younger days she was a 'prissy' girl, with little athletic interests.*
> 
> *It wasn't until she turned 56 that she began to exercise with the aid of her sister.*
> 
> *They were both spurred on to join a gym after shopping for bathing suits and not liking what they saw in the mirror.*
> 
> *Day trained them both at a gym on U.S. 40 and remembers that Shepherd was in good shape, but had a lot of body fat and didn't know how to lift weights. Her sister, a year older, acclimated her body quickly to the routines.*
> 
> *Then one day in 1992, her sister came into the gym complaining of a ringing in her ears. 'A few days later, she passed away,' remembers Day. 'She had a brain aneurysm that burst in her head. They were really close, they did everything together.' 'When she died, I said I didn't want to do anything,' says Shepherd, a retired Baltimore schools secretary. 'A friend of mine said, 'You know your sister wouldn't want you to do that.' '*
> 
> *Day says that when she decided to come back to the gym, she came back with a new vigor and dedication. Before long, people would compliment her on how she looked. 'She was the most dedicated person I have ever trained,' says Day, who worked with her for 15 years.*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yodie, I think wheat germ oil does help with growth, i think it helps retain it, and keep the hair from breaking as easily.  It also aids with improving hair texture.  I ran out yesterday, but i'm still having my cocktail.  My order should be in tomorrow.  i buy $15 32oz bottles of Viobin from iherb...that's the best price i've seen.

HTH~


----------



## tallnomad

Yodie, I agree with Bronze.  I cannot even express to you how soft and luscious my hair felt after I took it out of braids.  My lightly press hair got frizzy, but still maintained the softness.  I use both flaxseed meal and wheatgerm so both of them probably help, but I would not be without my wheatgerm oil at all.

If you get a sec, do a search for wheatgerm within this very thread and read the benefits of wheatgerm oil, or just do a google search.  Wheatgerm is great for hair.

Edited to include wheat germ oil benefits for Yodie:

This is from MonaRae:

Wheat Germ is loaded with B vitamins and vitamin E. Both does wonders for your hair. So skipping it would decrease the benefits for your hair.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is from a online post I found:

I take wheat germ oil capsules and yes, I keep them refrigerated.
I have indeed noticed an increase in stamina with my workouts since i began
taking them a couple of months ago. My hair seems shinier and healthier
and my skin fresher.

Some years ago I used the liquid, the taste can be hard to take, I wouldn't recommend
it with food. Otherwise, great stuff.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Wheat Germ Oil (Triticum vulgare)
* light weight
* rich in vitamins A, B1, B2, B3, B6, D and most importantly E
* nourishing to the skin
* also contains phosphorus, zinc, iron, sulphur, potassium, carotene and vegetable lecithin
* highly nutritive ingredient in skin care products
* soothes and nourishes irritated skin and may be helpful with eczema
* believed to promote skin elasticity, nourish skin cells, and prevent moisture loss resulting in smoother, younger looking skin. Mature skin, in particular, will benefit from wheat germ oil
* anti-oxidants improve the scalp’s ability to utilize oxygen, leaving the scalp healthy, decreasing thinning
* also softens hair* COM 5
* shelf life 1 yr; should be refrigerated 

Wheat germ Oil
Contains: protein, minerals, vitamins E, A & D 
Uses: dry cracked skin, eczema, psoriasis, prematurely aged skin, stretch-marks. Thick, sticky, some sources say anti-oxidant. Use a 10% dilution NOTE: often recommended as addition to other oils to increase stability and shelf life. HOWEVER, Sylla Sheppard- Hanger states that "if anything it oxidizes more readily than others. The vitamin E content is low and does not prevent it from oxidizing...if it has been used as an anti-oxidant and worked it is purely because the original wheat germ oil contained synthetic anti-oxidants commonly added at the source of production." 

WARNING: Wheat Germ Oil can be very dangerous for a person with a severe wheat or gluten allergy. I recently received the following in my email, from a member of the Canadian Celiac Association " Just wanted to mention that wheat germ oil would be harmful to those people who have a wheat allergy, or gluten sensitivity, like Celiac Disease (CD), or the associated disease, Dermatitis Herpitiformus, (DH). Both Diseases are sensitive to the gluten in the wheat germ, and might inadvertently absorbed through the skin."

WHEAT GERM OIL 
This amber oil has a nutty aroma and is extracted by pressing or solvent extraction from the wheat "germ." Wheat germ oil is very rich in lecithin, minerals, proteins, and vitamins A, D, and E. This oil is especially high in vitamin E, an antioxidant long used to help skin tissue rejuvenate itself. 

Properties:
Wheat germ oil stimulates tissue regeneration to minimize wrinkling, scarring, and stretch marks. Good for aging skin, promotes skin cell formation, improves blood circulation, softens and rejuvenates the skin, speeds up healing of cuts and wounds. Also good for psoriasis and eczema.


----------



## shortycocoa

tallnomad said:


> shortycocoa, thanks for the tip about the salmon burgers. my parents have a sam's card, so next time i visit, i will most def check for those.
> 
> but, thanks to you, i went to trader joe's and picked up some salmon burgers!


 

glad to hear it, tallnomad!  weren't they just scrumptiously delicious?  And only 130 calories/patty.  I had some with greenbeans and sliced fresh pineapple for lunch today, and a cocktail for dinner.  Got hungry for my cocktail around 9:00 or so I believe, so I went to whip one up.  I am still pretty full right now.  

I will definitely be going to get more salmon burgers from Sam's the next time I am out.  Maybe tomorrow.  I got lazy and didn't get the other stuff from the store today, so I'll do it tomorrow while bf is at work.


----------



## beachlover

Hello All, 
I'm new to this site but love it ! I'm really curious about this shake. How many times a day should you drink it? I 'm trying to grow my hair back ,it broke off and seems to be shedding a long .So it went from being think and healthy to breaking and shedding . I'm not sure why either but I  suspect stress (economic kind)

Thanks for you help on this


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Beachlover to our Nest!  You are our latest Egglette and you'll love being on this cocktail .

Also, welcome to LHCF...I have my cocktail once, in the morning.  There are a few, like Shortycocoa that takes it a few times a day.  Others may have it as a nightcap, as well.

There's some awesome sistas here who will help you in any way they can.

Happy Waistlength Hair Growing!!

I hope I don't have a setback, y'all.  I over-proteined my hair, it became really tangly, and I don't think i moisturized enough before detangling...it was a mess.  My hair is not looking/feeling right, but, I didn't see that much hair coming out, (it was more than i've had in months and months, though)...say a prayer for me....



beachlover said:


> Hello All,
> I'm new to this site but love it ! I'm really curious about this shake. How many times a day should you drink it? I 'm trying to grow my hair back ,it broke off and seems to be shedding a long .So it went from being think and healthy to breaking and shedding . I'm not sure why either but I suspect stress (economic kind)
> 
> Thanks for you help on this


----------



## dlove

How do I resize my pics so that I can post my growth results?  The attachement manager indicate that my pics are too large and they need to be 620 x 280.  When I change the attribute, you loose the picture.


----------



## tallnomad

Welcome Beachlover!  That's a great name.  Once summer comes, I'm going to be at the beach all day.

Bronze, praying for your hair.  I'm sure that it is fine.  Maybe try some castor oil or a good thick leave-in-conditioner?

I am a bit scared of protein as it is so drying.  I think because we're doing these protein shakes internally, they supercede the external protein used for our hair.  

Please keep us posted on your hair.  We are all praying for your nephew and your hair.  Just baby it and let it rest.  Not sure how often you comb, but you might want to just fingercomb it for the next few days until it get backs the way you feel comfortable.  Hugs to you!


----------



## shortycocoa

welcome aboard, Beachlover.  I'm sure you will find that the egg cocktail is great!  Like Br*nze said, some of us have it more than once a day.  One day this week I had 3 cocktails.  I didn't eat anything else that day, nor did I need to.  I might fall back for a little bit because I have a lot of fresh produce I need to use up before it goes bad...so I'm thinking just one or two cocktails and then a raw/veggie/pesco meal until it's all gone. 

Br*nze...so sorry to hear about your hair.  But I'm sure you will bounce back with no problems.  Just give it extra tlc like tallnomad said and finger comb and re-up on the moisture.


----------



## ayoung

I have never added it to my drink but still have had pretty good results. I'm straight egg and milk (and flaxseed oil when I remember)



yodie said:


> Wow, AYoung, your picture is an inspiration!   I ran out of eggs last night, but I'm definitely stopping by the store tonight.  I haven't seen a dramatic difference like this, but I will if I'm consistent.  *Do you ladies think wheat germ oil is a major factor in growth? I don't add it to my shake.*


----------



## ayoung

Welcome! 

I drink 1-2 per day. Mine are less than 200 calories b/c I just use 8oz of soymilk and 1 egg per drink.



beachlover said:


> Hello All,
> I'm new to this site but love it ! I'm really curious about this shake. How many times a day should you drink it? I 'm trying to grow my hair back ,it broke off and seems to be shedding a long .So it went from being think and healthy to breaking and shedding . I'm not sure why either but I  suspect stress (economic kind)
> 
> Thanks for you help on this


----------



## HairHustla

beachlover said:


> Hello All,
> I'm new to this site but love it ! I'm really curious about this shake. How many times a day should you drink it? I 'm trying to grow my hair back ,it broke off and seems to be shedding a long .So it went from being think and healthy to breaking and shedding . I'm not sure why either but I suspect stress (economic kind)
> 
> Thanks for you help on this


 
*Hey Beachlover and Welcome,*

*It's pretty much up to you how often you would like to do the shake as for me, I have it once a day in the mornings as my breakfast/healthy hair shake but you could do it anytime of the day. I do it once a day also to keep weight issues down.  Good luck to you, I think you are on the road to recovery now.  Try not to stress too much and just lean on the Lord and he will most definitely see you through!  We are here for you! *

*ETA:

Oh, stop by my profile and look at my daughters pictures of damaged and I do mean damaged hair and see what the shake could have in store for your hair!*


----------



## PuffyBrown

Welcome Beachlover!

I know that you will love this forum. It is so informative and may I add addicting. I am glad that you made the decision to join the site and come and talk to us. I look forward to watching your hair grow to waistlenght.
I have 1.5 shakes per day!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Check this out. I am happier than a kid at an Easter Egg hunt right now.
Ok so my mom knows this man who has a farm. Guess what I got today. 1 dozen of fresh farm cage free brown eggs all for the cost of $1. Guess what I am drinking right now? Need a hint?


----------



## Essensual

PuffyBrown said:


> Check this out. I am happier than a kid at an Easter Egg hunt right now.
> Ok so my mom knows this man who has a farm. Guess what I got today. 1 dozen of fresh farm cage free brown eggs all for the cost of $1. Guess what I am drinking right now? Need a hint?


 
*JACKPOT!!*


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I'm getting back on this challenge. My hair is growing, but it grew like a weed when I drank the cocktail.


----------



## tallnomad

PuffyB,

You lucky girl, you!  



PuffyBrown said:


> Check this out. I am happier than a kid at an Easter Egg hunt right now.
> Ok so my mom knows this man who has a farm. Guess what I got today. 1 dozen of fresh farm cage free brown eggs all for the cost of $1. Guess what I am drinking right now? Need a hint?


----------



## shortycocoa

way 2 go PuffyBrown...that is a GREAT deal....make sure your mom keeps him on deck so you can keep getting those discounted eggs.


----------



## HairHustla

Essensual said:


> *JACKPOT!!*


 
*Essensual girl*

*How are you?  Are you doing ok, you have been a little quiet these days.  I was just thinking about you and hoping all is well.  You be blessed, I just wanted to holler at you!  *


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Egglettes, no cocktail this am, try to get it in 2nite...

I'm pooped...

Thanks for the advice, everyone...i will baby my hair and i have upped the moisture...i think all is well.


----------



## PuffyBrown

I'm telling you. She said he comes by once a week.:woohoo2:



shortycocoa said:


> way 2 go PuffyBrown...that is a GREAT deal....make sure your mom keeps him on deck so you can keep getting those discounted eggs.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my cocktail on!  Woop woop!

Puffy, I envy you with that premium protein hook-up.  Can you airmail some to Texas for me? 
;-)

Be Blessed, Egglettes~


----------



## leontyneb

I have been taking the drink for over a month now and it has done some wonders to my hair. My hair has become thicker, softer, and stronger and it has grown some more.  I have always had thick, strong and long hair.  I love my results.  I had to cut my ends due to stress!  Ughh!!  Will continue with the drink!  Thanks!


----------



## shortycocoa

leontyneb said:


> I have been taking the drink for over a month now and it has done some wonders to my hair. My hair has become thicker, softer, and stronger and it has grown some more. I have always had thick, strong and long hair. I love my results. I had to cut my ends due to stress! Ughh!! Will continue with the drink! Thanks!


 
Congrats on your success!  I look forward to your reveal pics as well.  Watch out for that stress though.  See if you can figure out where it's coming from and how to eliminate it or at least decrease it.  We don't want you having to keep cutting if it's not neccessary.

Maybe you should try yoga, pilates, meditation...anything calming that will counteract the stress.


----------



## leontyneb

I need to get back to working out. That does relieve stress.  I do not want to cut anymore of my hair.  I am so busy with God, my children, work, church, working on my MBA and leadership has really kept me going and stressing in certain areas.  I will do my best not to stress.  Thanks!


----------



## HairHustla

leontyneb said:


> I need to get back to working out. That does relieve stress. I do not want to cut anymore of my hair. I am so busy with God, my children, work, church, working on my MBA and leadership has really kept me going and stressing in certain areas. I will do my best not to stress. Thanks!


 
*Leontyneb,*

*Hey girl, you have quite an impressive schedule!  I am right there with you although not working on an MBA but I did just finish my bachelor's degree.  Anyway, take one day a week and do something just for you.  I was talking to my hair stylist and she made an important point about exercise (although I am still stubborn about it) she says to look at exercise as something just for you, "your time".  So it does not take a long time, if you could just do 20 mins here and there it will make a difference and help you with that stress you have going on too!  You will feel lighter and more energetic and will be able to handle all thats going on a lot better.  Good luck with everything and God bless you!! *


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Go -Leontyneb- Go!  Thanks for the update, and  congrats on your progress.  My hair is getting hard to pull back into one pony...as it dries it is beginning to h-u-r-t...ima have to start spritzing during the day.

I think that's a good thing.


----------



## shortycocoa

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Go -Leontyneb- Go! Thanks for the update, and congrats on your progress. My hair is getting hard to pull back into one pony...as it dries it is beginning to h-u-r-t...ima have to start spritzing during the day.
> 
> I think that's a good thing.


 

yes ma'am I think that's a VERY good thing!  Go Br*nze, Go!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I had my first cocktail in months and OMG I forgot how much energy it gives you. It also seems to help me get over evil morning syndrome. I don't usually wake up until after 9 am.   It also helped me to be able to have the energy to work out for an hour and a half after work and I felt like I could do more. I had to go home and cook dinner and clean. I am finally feeling a little more competent with my natural hair. I am still sad I can't get my hair strait, but in time I'll get it. This cocktail made my hair grow so fast, it made MTG, Surge, MN , and every other thing I used look like nothing. It tastes awesome, too.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks NatrlChallenge for that testimonial...I am seriously having scalp pains.  I know this is from hair growth and thickness...and it's not comfortable AT ALL.  I am so serious about spritzing my hair thru the day...otherwise, i'd have to straighten it...and i'm trying to go low/no heat...

What's a girl to do with all this hair?  >feigns confusion<  YES!!


----------



## shortycocoa

Get your spritz on, Br*nze...I love spritzing my hair (especially in the summertime...it's so refreshing!) but haven't done it in about 2 weeks.  I am going to have to work it back into the rotation though.  My bf has been "requesting" to see more of my hair so I will make an effort to meet him halfway.  I will just ease up some on all the headwraps and rock my fake ponytails and puffs instead and just spray the part of my hair that is not baggied underneath the pony.  I wore my fake afro puffs all weekend and it was a refreshing change, I must admit.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Got my cocktail on! Woop woop!
> 
> Puffy, I envy you with that premium protein hook-up. Can you airmail some to Texas for me?
> ;-)
> 
> Be Blessed, Egglettes~


 
Bronze it is nice to know that you've gotten back into your cocktail. I have just one serving of milk left and so i have to go to the store tomorrow on my way home from work to get some. I also have only 2 servings of wheat germ oil and flaxseed oil so I guess i will have to drink without it for a couple days til i can get to whole foods.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yep, Puffy, I am so happy to be back on my game!  I missed it so much, i realized this at the end of the week, when I just crashed.  I was so tired and worn out.  This cocktail is a lifesaver in so many ways.  I received my Chl and i mixed a little in my cocktail this am, so I know my results will be SUPER-Phenom!

ShortyC~  I am gonna buy a cute little bottle to keep in my bag...I think I may get exotic with my spritz...i'm thinking rose water, lavendar, ppermint...etc, etc....a dash of honey...i'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## shortycocoa

Br*nze when you say chl do you mean liquid chlorophyll?  i was putting that in mine but then i stopped because i didn't really like it in my drink.  i just take it as a separate shot in the mornings.  i was also adding green powder to mine but i stopped that too.  now i stick to the original recipe.


----------



## Stella B.

shortycocoa said:


> Br*nze when you say chl do you mean liquid chlorophyll?  i was putting that in mine but then i stopped because i didn't really like it in my drink.  i just take it as a separate shot in the mornings.  i was also adding green powder to mine but i stopped that too.  now i stick to the original recipe.



We've all had fun adding different things to our drinks, like protein powders, flavored syrups, orange juice, flax seeds... but ultimately the closer we keep it to the original recipe, the better off we'll be. I've never tried adding chlorophyll, like you or Bronze, but I have added spirulina (similar) protein powder. I stopped doing that when I felt my hair was on protein overload, and started to shed.  Now I'll do the extra protein on a day when I'm not doing the cocktail.  I'm sticking to the tried and true 'milk and eggs' to do my body and my hair good!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

chlorella, ShortyC~  now I'm wondering if i should...i may give it to my mom, instead....

decisions, decisions.



shortycocoa said:


> Br*nze when you say chl do you mean liquid chlorophyll? i was putting that in mine but then i stopped because i didn't really like it in my drink. i just take it as a separate shot in the mornings. i was also adding green powder to mine but i stopped that too. now i stick to the original recipe.


 

I did NOT get my cocktail on, hopefully I'll get it tonight.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I think you've got a point there, Stella B., though the posts about weight loss in the Chlorella thread pushed me over the edge...I had to get it, now i'm rethinking my decision.  I hear its awesome for arthritis, so I may give it to my mom, though she told me she doesn't want to take it..



Stella B. said:


> We've all had fun adding different things to our drinks, like protein powders, flavored syrups, orange juice, flax seeds... but ultimately the closer we keep it to the original recipe, the better off we'll be. I've never tried adding chlorophyll, like you or Bronze, but I have added spirulina (similar) protein powder. I stopped doing that when I felt my hair was on protein overload, and started to shed.  Now I'll do the extra protein on a day when I'm not doing the cocktail. I'm sticking to the tried and true 'milk and eggs' to do my body and my hair good!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Stellaaaa, your hair looks sooo good, girl!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Stellaaaa, your hair looks sooo good, girl!  Keep up the great work!


Bronze, I can hear you shouting my name all the way in the next room!!!!! Thanks so much for the compliment, honey!! I really appreciate it! I'm hanging around; me and my egg drink ain't going nowhere soon!! I got my cocktail in earlier today- I made a little more than usual cause I'm trying to 'tame' my 19 week post new growth!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my cocktail in, Yep Yep!


----------



## divinefavor

I am still getting my cocktail on!


----------



## Angelicus

Hello. Haven't been here in a while but I'm finally back on my egg shakes!  They are so good!


----------



## cupcakes

So the chlorella and the Egg shake really work! I got a relaxer last week and im touching Waist Length now check my siggy!! when I started this challenge i was mbl. My goal is Hip Length im gonna stop doing the shakes because of weight gain.. but i will continue with chlorella. thanx for this challenge


starting length


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Awesome ladies, Cupcake, so glad you met your goal of waistlength..and so quickly!  Great having you on our team...Holla at us when you get hiplength!


----------



## shortycocoa

Hey ladies!!!! You know I am most definitely still in the game.  My hair is doing great things...thickening up even more than it already is.  I had to fight with the ponytail band today when I was making my bun.  

Br*nze I think we will be forever in your debt for this one.  Thank you, thank you, thank you a million times again for this wonderful recipe you decided to share with us.

Now for my contributions for the day....I was out running errands and doing some shopping.  The Dollar Tree had soy milk ya'll.    Talk about shocked.  I had never seen soy milk there before so of course I had to buy some.  It's a 32. oz box of westsoy plain low fat soymilk drink.  70 calories a cup as opposed to the 100 calories in the brand I normally use, which is called Naturally Preferred Vanilla Soymilk.  I get that kind from Kroger because it's 2 half gallons for $5.00.  Once I was so fortunate to find a coupon just sitting in the refrigerated bin for that exact brand of soymilk, so I snatched it up with the quickness.  It was for $1.00 off of one carton of soy milk.   I haven't been that fortunate again to find the coupon just chillin' waiting for me, but believe me...I am ALWAYS looking now!

Anyways, I just wanted to share my find with you all just in case you want to try that.  And Hey, it's only $1.00.  I only bought one carton because I wanted to taste it first to see if I like it, then I will go back and get some more.  You can't beat $1.00 for soy milk, I'm sorry.  I don't care where you go.  

I asked the lady who rung up my order if the soy milk was just a once in a lifetime purchase for the store, and she said they have been ordering it regularly.  She said usually they get stuff from other stores when they have too much stock and need to move the product really quickly.  

Bf gets paid tomorrow so maybe I can go back and stock up.  

Here's a visual except the boxes they had in stock were just white instead of blue, so you know what to look for in your area and you use soy milk in your cocktail.  Hey, a penny saved is a penny earned.

http://coffeegoodies.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/03-0644.jpg

And drink up!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Ladies I am getting ready to convert again. Remember when I changed over to powdered eggs. Well that's changing. I've got an egg connection. This will also give the test results on whether the powdered egg work just as good as a regular egg.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Appreciate the look-out, ShortyC~  I will be hounding dollartree....
Puffy, that's a good thing, let us know which works better...powdered or the real deal...
my refrig was acting up, my milk spoiled...again.

i will not be deterred...


----------



## Hot40

Ok ladies, I was faithful to my drink from the end of Feb until around the 2nd week of April,  (my life is crazy these days)  I stretched the last relaxer from feb 21 until April24
I am happy with the results.  Not sure what lenght I am 
I call it The Happy Lenght

I was also taking Biotin off and on --- trying to keep the skin clear.


----------



## cupcakes

oops i accidentlay posted the same pic twice before. the results are in my siggy i gained 2 inches


----------



## Vinyl

I'm hopping back on this bandwagon. I want to see my hair grow, grow, grow!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Welcome back! And your hair will will will grow!




Lux In Musica said:


> I'm hopping back on this bandwagon. I want to see my hair grow, grow, grow!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Looking good. You have some purty hair.



Hot40 said:


> Ok ladies, I was faithful to my drink from the end of Feb until around the 2nd week of April, (my life is crazy these days) I stretched the last relaxer from feb 21 until April24
> I am happy with the results. Not sure what lenght I am
> I call it The Happy Lenght
> 
> I was also taking Biotin off and on --- trying to keep the skin clear.


----------



## PuffyBrown

I still have a half can of the powdered milk so I will be using that for my evening drink until its all gone. Then I will use the real thing for my second drink. I am still drinking it straight up with the exception of 1/2 scoop of vanilla protein powder. 



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Appreciate the look-out, ShortyC~ I will be hounding dollartree....
> Puffy, that's a good thing, let us know which works better...powdered or the real deal...
> my refrig was acting up, my milk spoiled...again.
> 
> i will not be deterred...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I'm going to the grocer's this weekend, (and dollar tree ;-D) so I will stock up, i'm gonna throw out my eggs bcs the temp in my fridge was too high, dang, that's like 2 dozen...anyhoo, I'll be back on track by tomorrow for sure...happy hair growing ladies and don't forget to check-in!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Are you getting something for your shake at the $ tree?



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I'm going to the grocer's this weekend, (and dollar tree ;-D) so I will stock up, i'm gonna throw out my eggs bcs the temp in my fridge was too high, dang, that's like 2 dozen...anyhoo, I'll be back on track by tomorrow for sure...happy hair growing ladies and don't forget to check-in!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yep, I wanna stock up on some of that $1 soymilk ShortyC mentioned...



PuffyBrown said:


> Are you getting something for your shake at the $ tree?


----------



## PuffyBrown

OH, I forgot about that. Let me know how you like it.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Yep, I wanna stock up on some of that $1 soymilk ShortyC mentioned...


----------



## shortycocoa

I tried the westsoy soy milk in my cocktail this morning.  It was good!  I put a little bit of honey and agave in it.  I also used frozen bananas because the ones I got last Saturday were ripened nicely and I didn't want them to go bad.  I missed my cocktail yesterday because bf and I spent the whole day out of the house together and just ate out as a result.  I am gonna go get my cartons this afternoon though while the getting is still good!


p.s. Let me know how ya'll like it!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Yes, I tried the Westsoy brand before too. You are definately right it is quite yummy. I may have to try some again. I used to drink it alot (before the shake) and for some reason, I just stopped buying it. I think it was because of shelf life, but with the shake, I will be drinking more of it so that may not be a problem now.



shortycocoa said:


> I tried the westsoy soy milk in my cocktail this morning. It was good! I put a little bit of honey and agave in it. I also used frozen bananas because the ones I got last Saturday were ripened nicely and I didn't want them to go bad. I missed my cocktail yesterday because bf and I spent the whole day out of the house together and just ate out as a result. I am gonna go get my cartons this afternoon though while the getting is still good!
> 
> 
> p.s. Let me know how ya'll like it!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I did NOT go grocery shopping....so you know what this means....


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I did NOT go grocery shopping....so you know what this means....


 
don't tell us....


You're out of milk? lol


----------



## shortycocoa

Alright, Br*nze...you better get on it, doggone it!!!  


Puffy Brown, I don't think you'll have a problem with the shelf life since you'll be using it pretty frequently.  I did see on my carton that it said use within 7-10 days after opening but I'm sure that will not be a problem.  It might not make it that long!  One carton (if you're using the recommended serving of 1 cup--8 oz.) should get you 4 cocktails, and 8 cocktails if you use half soy milk and half water (4 oz. each.)  When I had mine Sunday morning I used 1 cup soymilk, and about 1/2 cup of water.

But it's still a good buy either way you flip the coin.


----------



## PuffyBrown

sounds good!



shortycocoa said:


> Alright, Br*nze...you better get on it, doggone it!!!
> 
> 
> Puffy Brown, I don't think you'll have a problem with the shelf life since you'll be using it pretty frequently. I did see on my carton that it said use within 7-10 days after opening but I'm sure that will not be a problem. It might not make it that long! One carton (if you're using the recommended serving of 1 cup--8 oz.) should get you 4 cocktails, and 8 cocktails if you use half soy milk and half water (4 oz. each.) When I had mine Sunday morning I used 1 cup soymilk, and about 1/2 cup of water.
> 
> But it's still a good buy either way you flip the coin.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*What no posts since 7:03 AM!!???!!

Okay, I am back on my cocktail!  YEAH!!!  Gosh, I had low energy, well, actually NO energy, so I need this -seriously.

Hey, Egglettes, Where y'all at?*


----------



## sunbubbles

morning, morning! I had my shake this morning! Its the first time in 2 weeks!! YIKES!! I dont know why I keep getting off track!  Ok no more distractions!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*You and me both, sunbubbles, you and me both...*



sunbubbles said:


> morning, morning! I had my shake this morning! Its the first time in 2 weeks!! YIKES!! I dont know why I keep getting off track! Ok no more distractions!


----------



## guyanesesista

Hey ladies, just saying hi. Happy cocktailing!!!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *What no posts since 7:03 AM!!???!!*
> 
> *Okay, I am back on my cocktail! YEAH!!! Gosh, I had low energy, well, actually NO energy, so I need this -seriously.*
> 
> *Hey, Egglettes, Where y'all at?*


 

Hey Bronze'. Still here. I've been working hard.
I doubled up yesterday but that was too much. I am going back down to 1 1/2 drinks a day.


----------



## tallnomad

I'm still here.  Will be having my shake in a bit.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Thanks, Chicas~*


----------



## shortycocoa

awwww...Br*nze missed us!  I had my cocktail today around 12.  For the past few days I have went back to one cocktail.  I might bump it back up to 2.  not sure yet.  it was delish!

my bf had a small sip of my cocktail yesterday. it tasted like a thick banana creme pie milkshake.  i was grinning from ear to ear the whole time i was sipping it.


----------



## Pooks

I'm still doing the back reading, but just wanted to say I was so moved by the results and testimonials about skin, increased hair volume and body changes that I had my first WL shake today.

My ingredients:
1 raw organic egg
5g chlorella
125ml (1/2 cup) rice milk
125ml (1/2 cup) carrot, orange and mango juices
2 tbsp wheatgerm flakes
1 tbsp wheatgerm oil

I tasted it, and I was in heaven, there was nothing yucky about it, I am totally psyched!  I had it at 7:30, and I was full for a long time after.  Survived on some org yofu, a few dried figs, and a cup of tea till a late lunch at about 2pm.  Normally I *NEED* to go get lunch by about 1, usually I'm ravenous by then.  I believe the chlorella  helped with the feeling of fullness too as its high in protein.  Thanks for all the information and for starting this thread Br*nzeB!  Can't wait for my next smoothie!


----------



## Pooks

MonaRae said:


> I'm glad you didn't like it b/c in Dale Alexander's book he specifically
> said not to use grapefruit juice. Come to think of it I believe he said no citric juice. Glad I use the last of my orange juice this morning. Starting 2morrow I will replace it with pineapple juice.


 
Does Dale give a reason for not using the juice of citrus fruits?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

shortycocoa said:


> awwww...Br*nze missed us! I had my cocktail today around 12. For the past few days I have went back to one cocktail. I might bump it back up to 2. not sure yet. it was delish!
> 
> Yes, I did.  It was hard to come here and hear crickets **
> 
> my bf had a small sip of my cocktail yesterday. it tasted like a thick *banana creme pie milkshake*. i was grinning from ear to ear the whole time i was sipping it.


*Enuf, already.  Dang that sounds soo good!*




pookiwah said:


> I'm still doing the back reading, but just wanted to say I was so moved by the results and testimonials about skin, increased hair volume and body changes that I had my first WL shake today.
> 
> My ingredients:
> 1 raw organic egg
> 5g chlorella
> 125ml (1/2 cup) rice milk
> 125ml (1/2 cup) carrot, orange and mango juices
> 2 tbsp wheatgerm flakes
> 1 tbsp wheatgerm oil
> 
> I tasted it, and I was in heaven, there was nothing yucky about it, I am totally psyched! I had it at 7:30, and I was full for a long time after. Survived on some org yofu, a few dried figs, and a cup of tea till a late lunch at about 2pm. Normally I *NEED* to go get lunch by about 1, usually I'm ravenous by then. I believe the chlorella helped with the feeling of fullness too as its high in protein. Thanks for all the information and for starting this thread Br*nzeB! Can't wait for my next smoothie!


 
*~Welcome Egglette Pookiwah to our Nest~*



pookiwah said:


> Does Dale give a reason for not using the juice of citrus fruits?


 I believe it had something to do with citric acid absorbing the nutrients before the body had a chance to assimilate it.  I'll try to double check it...

Okay, got my cocktail on...I may bkt my hair bcs it is getting more and more difficult to rock my wash'n'go bun...like, way too much work....i'm a low-maintenance hair kinda girl, and it's taking me a minute to smooth all that hair up...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Pookiwah, i <3 your hairstyle siggy....


----------



## sunbubbles

Had my shake today!!

ETA: When are they gonna make this thread a sticky ALREADY!??  It should be sticky!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

_~It is a Sticky, Sunbubbles~Yaay!!_



sunbubbles said:


> Had my shake today!!
> 
> ETA: When are they gonna make this thread a sticky ALREADY!?? It should be sticky!!


----------



## sunbubbles

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> _~It is a Sticky, Sunbubbles~Yaay!!_



oooooohhh!! I went back and looked! Well good! I was about to get all huffy and puffy! LOL


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*LOL!!!!!*



sunbubbles said:


> oooooohhh!! I went back and looked! Well good! I was about to get all huffy and puffy! LOL


----------



## Angelicus

Checking in. Made my daily shake of:

1 large egg
Designer Whey Protein (4/5 scoop)
1/2 banana
2 1/2 large strawberries
5 oz unsweetened soy milk.

It was so yummy as usual! I know I need to do more cardio though. I'm scared of gaining even more weight... yet, I never miss a day of weight training. I have not been using wheat germ or wheat germ oil. Maybe I will go to Whole Foods tomorrow and finally take the wheat germ plunge.

ETA: When I started doing this shake stuff, my hair was above BSL. It's May now and I am past BSL. Please check my pics in my Fotki. It's working!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

hey ladies 

i thought i'd check in on this amazing thread, i've been following it religiously ad have been a secret egglette since March, I have not missed a single day 

the thickness of my hair is AMAZING!! I notice a lot of growth too.

who has noticed that the middle of the head is growing in at a faster rate? you also feel your folicles pulsing throughout the day!

i stick to the original recipe and love it, as it is my breakfast every morning! 
drinking my shake comes so natural to me, i cannot do without it.

i love all the health benefits, off to order more supplies, as i'm running out of them 

thank you all for all the information and love in this great thread


----------



## shortycocoa

Blaque*Angel said:


> hey ladies
> 
> i thought i'd check in on this amazing thread, i've been following it religiously ad have been a secret egglette since March, I have not missed a single day
> 
> the thickness of my hair is AMAZING!! I notice a lot of growth too.
> 
> *who has noticed that the middle of the head is growing in at a faster rate? you also feel your folicles pulsing throughout the day!*
> 
> i stick to the original recipe and love it, as it is my breakfast every morning!
> drinking my shake comes so natural to me, i cannot do without it.
> 
> i love all the health benefits, off to order more supplies, as i'm running out of them
> 
> thank you all for all the information and love in this great thread


 

thanks for pointing this out...i've been meaning to address it myself but didn't know how else to describe it.  It feels like my hair is actually "moving" or something is moving along my scalp.  I don't know how else to put it.  Some areas also feel more tender than others, and the crown has been a bit unruly lately...but that's always been the difficult section for me to detangle.  Now it is taking a bit longer, but I don't mind it.  I just find a way to adapt and find something to watch or another way to occupy my time.  I look at is as an investment I have to make if I want long, flowing, healthy, thick, natural hair.

I think I am going to have a second shake later tonight.  I had a breakfast shake and then ate pretty light the rest of the day.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

shortycocoa said:


> thanks for pointing this out...i've been meaning to address it myself but didn't know how else to describe it. It feels like my hair is actually "moving" or something is moving along my scalp. I don't know how else to put it. Some areas also feel more tender than others, and the crown has been a bit unruly lately...but that's always been the difficult section for me to detangle. Now it is taking a bit longer, but I don't mind it. I just find a way to adapt and find something to watch or another way to occupy my time. I look at is as an investment I have to make if I want long, flowing, healthy, thick, natural hair.
> 
> I think I am going to have a second shake later tonight. I had a breakfast shake and then ate pretty light the rest of the day.


 
your welcome. the sensation is strange, like a strong pulse rate. our follicles are working over time. lol


----------



## Pooks

Hey ladies, how long had you been drinking your shakes before you felt the pulsing scalp sensation? 

I have this every now and then but currently its either from my essential oil mix or drinking/rinsing with nettle tea. Day 2 of my shake, I put my whole daily dose of CHL in today, my shake was really green, but still yummy and I will be full for hours!


----------



## sunbubbles

Blaque*Angel said:


> hey ladies
> 
> i thought i'd check in on this amazing thread, i've been following it religiously ad have been a secret egglette since March, I have not missed a single day
> 
> the thickness of my hair is AMAZING!! I notice a lot of growth too.
> 
> who has noticed that the middle of the head is growing in at a faster rate? you also feel your folicles pulsing throughout the day!
> 
> i stick to the original recipe and love it, as it is my breakfast every morning!
> drinking my shake comes so natural to me, i cannot do without it.
> 
> i love all the health benefits, off to order more supplies, as i'm running out of them
> 
> thank you all for all the information and love in this great thread




SNEAKY SNEAKY!!  See you would have busted out wit all this LONG hair on the forum, and we would have been like..... where tha heck did ALL THAT come from!!?? LOL Welcome Egglette Blaque*Angel!!! Oh yea I got my shake in this morning too!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

sunbubbles said:


> SNEAKY SNEAKY!!  See you would have busted out wit all this LONG hair on the forum, and we would have been like..... where tha heck did ALL THAT come from!!?? LOL Welcome Egglette Blaque*Angel!!! Oh yea I got my shake in this morning too!


 
heehee  thanks for the welcome!


----------



## shortycocoa

sunbubbles said:


> SNEAKY SNEAKY!!  See you would have busted out wit all this LONG hair on the forum, and we would have been like..... where tha heck did ALL THAT come from!!?? LOL Welcome Egglette Blaque*Angel!!! Oh yea I got my shake in this morning too!


 

sunbubbles, there are probably lots of secret/closet Egglettes!    And welcome aboard, Blaque*Angel...I forgot to welcome you with all the excitement about someone else having the scalp pulsations.

Pookiwah, I can't speak for everyone else because I imagine the results are different for everybody.  However, I started the cocktail on april 11th, so next week monday will make it one month for me.  I think I started paying attention to the weird scalp feelings about 2 weeks in.  It has been that way ever since and I am always doing the "itchy weave pat" even though I have none. 

ladies, get your drink on!!!

i am going to make mine right now!


----------



## DaughterOfZion1

Blaque*Angel said:


> hey ladies
> 
> i thought i'd check in on this amazing thread, i've been following it religiously ad have been a secret egglette since March, I have not missed a single day
> 
> the thickness of my hair is AMAZING!! I notice a lot of growth too.
> 
> who has noticed that the middle of the head is growing in at a faster rate? you also feel your folicles pulsing throughout the day!
> 
> i stick to the original recipe and love it, as it is my breakfast every morning!
> drinking my shake comes so natural to me, i cannot do without it.
> 
> i love all the health benefits, off to order more supplies, as i'm running out of them
> 
> thank you all for all the information and love in this great thread



Is your hair thick throughout or just the new growth is?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Angelicus....Wow, your hair really has had a new beginning.  It's lushous!  Congrats on such good growth and thanks for letting us know of your progress.  I really liked my cocktail with whey, but i was gettin' a lil' too juicy in the...well, you know what i mean...

I had to let it go....but, Man, it was good!  Strawberry banana is my absolute fav.

Yep.  It's workin' 



Angelicus said:


> Checking in. Made my daily shake of:
> 
> 1 large egg
> Designer Whey Protein (4/5 scoop)
> 1/2 banana
> 2 1/2 large strawberries
> 5 oz unsweetened soy milk.
> 
> It was so yummy as usual! I know I need to do more cardio though. I'm scared of gaining even more weight... yet, I never miss a day of weight training. I have not been using wheat germ or wheat germ oil. Maybe I will go to Whole Foods tomorrow and finally take the wheat germ plunge.
> 
> ETA: When I started doing this shake stuff, my hair was above BSL. It's May now and I am past BSL. Please check my pics in my Fotki. It's working!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

* I luv u, Blaque*Angel....you're amazing...*

*I agree with the pulsing in the scalp, thingy, i've felt that.  You have not missed since March?!?!  You've got me beat.  But that's okay, i'm on it...i'm in it to win it.  And yes, my body missed the cocktail, I was absolutely run-down last week, and i just lately realized why....  Once you start, you just can't stop.*




Blaque*Angel said:


> hey ladies
> 
> i thought i'd check in on this amazing thread, i've been following it religiously ad have been a secret egglette since March, I have not missed a single day
> 
> the thickness of my hair is AMAZING!! I notice a lot of growth too.
> 
> who has noticed that the middle of the head is growing in at a faster rate? you also feel your folicles pulsing throughout the day!
> 
> i stick to the original recipe and love it, as it is my breakfast every morning!
> drinking my shake comes so natural to me, i cannot do without it.
> 
> i love all the health benefits, off to order more supplies, as i'm running out of them
> 
> thank you all for all the information and love in this great thread


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Welcome Egglette Blaque*Angel to our Nest!!  Yep, a secret Egglette has come out of the closet!!!*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*I have had the creep crawly scalp for months, now.  I never really attributed it to anything in particular, but, I too, do the weave-pat on my head to keep from digging in my scalp, but sometimes, I just can't resist, i'll shove just about anything in there to get to that crown, LOL~  I've had this sensation for so long, it must have started right after October, when i started the cocktail.*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

_OK, yesterday evening I saw myself on video from Christmas '07...and my hair was gorgeous!  It was so heavy and full and bsl...I became very, very sad...it made me feel like my hair is just pitiful, I had to shake it off...

~ so now, I'm now looking forward - even more- to what the future holds for me and my hair.  I just had to share that with my Sistas._


----------



## Phoenix11

Hello Ladies...

I've been following your posts since I think Nov.  I have even tried the shake for a week, but couldn't stick with it (just wasn't disciplined enough) Thinking about starting again as I still have many of the ingredients.

When or has anyone post progress pics?  I think I recall in an earlier post the big reveal was going to be in April.  I would really luv to see how you all are making out with the shake as I need some inspiration to take it back up again.

Oh...did any of you ever make the hair growth salad referened in the book?  If so, how did that turn out and was it tasty and easy to make?


----------



## tallnomad

Bronze, your hair is even going to be more amazing than Dec 07.  I truly believe our hair is being nourished inside of the strand and being strengthened.

I'm drinking my shake now.  Earlier this morning, I was in the bathroom and pulled out a few shedded hairs from the front of my braids that were sticking out.  One strand was *THICK* and very dark.  I wanted to see how easy it would snap.  So, I tried to snap it, but the hair would NOT break.  I wrapped it around my finger, pulled, nothing, wrapped it around again, and still nothing.  I then started thinking maybe it was part of the synthetic hair, but it wasn't because it had the white bulb attached to one end.  I was finally able to break it after using my nails to pull it.  

There was another shed hair that was thinner than the previous one, again, it was very hard to break as well.  To me, this is a sign that my hair is really gaining strength, because prior to this drink, my hair would have snapped as soon as I tried to pull even lightly.  

And in regards to the scalp pulsating experience, I don't remember feeling my scalp do that, but I wouldn't mind.  Maybe my follicles are communicating to me in other ways.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Phoenix11 said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I've been following your posts since I think Nov. I have even tried the shake for a week, but couldn't stick with it (just wasn't disciplined enough) Thinking about starting again as I still have many of the ingredients.
> 
> When or has anyone post progress pics? I think I recall in an earlier post the big reveal was going to be in April. I would really luv to see how you all are making out with the shake as I need some inspiration to take it back up again.
> 
> Oh...did any of you ever make the hair growth salad referened in the book? If so, how did that turn out and was it tasty and easy to make?


 
Hey, Pheonix, 
yep some of us posted, i didn't have a camera  ohwell: after purchasing one specifically for this  anyhoo~ You'll have to do a search, but PuffyBrown posted progress pics, so did Essensual, Angelicus, (I did in December, after cutting a few inches off - i started my drink in October)..I forget others, but you may have to just seek n' find, sorry.

Dive back in, you'll be happy you did.  Trust us, your hair will do amazing things. A-MAZ-ING things.

I never made the salad.  I'd like to, the number of ingredients turn me off, big time...but I bet it is sooo worth it.

For those interested, I posted 
_*the Waistlength Hair Diet Menu,  _
_*Waistlength Salad Menu and _
_*"How I Recovered from Alopecia"_
 information on page #1 of this thread...



tallnomad said:


> Bronze, your hair is even going to be more amazing than Dec 07. I truly believe our hair is being nourished inside of the strand and being strengthened.
> 
> I'm drinking my shake now. Earlier this morning, I was in the bathroom and pulled out a few shedded hairs from the front of my braids that were sticking out. One strand was *THICK* and very dark. I wanted to see how easy it would snap. So, I tried to snap it, but the hair would NOT break. I wrapped it around my finger, pulled, nothing, wrapped it around again, and still nothing. I then started thinking maybe it was part of the synthetic hair, but it wasn't because it had the white bulb attached to one end. I was finally able to break it after using my nails to pull it.
> 
> There was another shed hair that was thinner than the previous one, again, it was very hard to break as well. To me, this is a sign that my hair is really gaining strength, because prior to this drink, my hair would have snapped as soon as I tried to pull even lightly.
> 
> And in regards to the scalp pulsating experience, I don't remember feeling my scalp do that, but I wouldn't mind. Maybe my follicles are communicating to me in other ways.


 
Thanks, Tallnomad, I believe you.  I remember the dream I had and the interpretations you guys gave me of it....I hold on to that.  Thank you for the encouragement.  That was a real bummer.  I was stunned.  You kinda forget what things looked like...that's why taking pictures is sooo important.  It's the truth.


----------



## reena

Hi all... I just made the shake today after months of thinking about and lurking in here. And I couldnt drink it... where can I find the wheat germ root because the oil makes want throw up. It looked good but I had to throw it down the toliet. If I just do alot of the wheat germ will it be the same as the oil because the scent of it make want to vomit. Maybe I'll try like two teaspoons of the oil because I already have it. I want to drink it but I need some suggestions to make it smell and taste better.


----------



## PuffyBrown

@secret closet egglettes. Maybe we will become obsessed and need therapy like an EA (Egglet Annonymous) intervention.


shortycocoa said:


> sunbubbles, there are probably lots of secret/closet Egglettes!  And welcome aboard, Blaque*Angel...I forgot to welcome you with all the excitement about someone else having the scalp pulsations.
> 
> Pookiwah, I can't speak for everyone else because I imagine the results are different for everybody. However, I started the cocktail on april 11th, so next week monday will make it one month for me. I think I started paying attention to the weird scalp feelings about 2 weeks in. It has been that way ever since and I am always doing the "itchy weave pat" even though I have none.
> 
> ladies, get your drink on!!!
> 
> i am going to make mine right now!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Hi everybody, just checking in. I haven't gotten caught up on the posts but I see I better hurry because the posts are piling up on me. Just wanted to give a shout out to all the new Egglettes. Thanks for taking this journey with us. I am happy with the health quality of my hair. Lenghtwise, it is coming along, but my hair is definatly healther, shiner and stronger. Welcome again.

Bronze, how's your drink going?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

reena said:


> Hi all... I just made the shake today after months of thinking about and lurking in here. And I couldnt drink it... where can I find the wheat germ root because the oil makes want throw up. It looked good but I had to throw it down the toliet. If I just do alot of the wheat germ will it be the same as the oil because the scent of it make want to vomit. Maybe I'll try like two teaspoons of the oil because I already have it. I want to drink it but I need some suggestions to make it smell and taste better.


 

Hey, Reena, thanks for taking the first step.  You'll get there.  Which oil are you taking?  Viobin is pretty putrid.  Try NOW Brand.  It's odorless/tasteless - much easier to take.  Try it without the oil and after a couple of weeks, add a tiny bit of the oil, like a drop and work your way up.  Had you drank it and not inhaled it, you would have been pleasantly surprised at the taste.  Also, you can add fresh fruit or sugarless chocolate or strawberry syrup -it's cheap and works WONDERS!

~Welcome Egglette Reena to our Nest~


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh, Puff, I'm back on the wagon!!! I fell off last week, and I missed it sooo bad.  I was like, needing my fix .  No, seriously.  I felt something was sooo *off* with my week.  As soon as I got my ingredients, I had a nightcap cocktail...didn't really sleep,  but that's okay.  I feel so much better, so complete, and my focus is back.  I was all over the place  last week, really.

I feel more like me, and my hair is much happier...it told me so.

That can NEVER happen again!!!



PuffyBrown said:


> Hi everybody, just checking in. I haven't gotten caught up on the posts but I see I better hurry because the posts are piling up on me. Just wanted to give a shout out to all the new Egglettes. Thanks for taking this journey with us. I am happy with the health quality of my hair. Lenghtwise, it is coming along, but my hair is definatly healther, shiner and stronger. Welcome again.
> 
> Bronze, how's your drink going?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> Is your hair thick throughout or just the new growth is?


 

thick throughout, but the new growth is extra thick!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

shortycocoa said:


> sunbubbles, there are probably lots of secret/closet Egglettes!  And welcome aboard, Blaque*Angel...I forgot to welcome you with all the excitement about someone else having the scalp pulsations.
> 
> Pookiwah, I can't speak for everyone else because I imagine the results are different for everybody. However, I started the cocktail on april 11th, so next week monday will make it one month for me. I think I started paying attention to the weird scalp feelings about 2 weeks in. It has been that way ever since and I am always doing the "itchy weave pat" even though I have none.
> 
> ladies, get your drink on!!!
> 
> 
> i am going to make mine right now!


 
thank you for the welcome, yeah this thread is a sticky and has so many views, there certainly is loads of secret egglettes!!!

some have sent me pm's


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> * I luv u, Blaque*Angel....you're amazing...*
> 
> *I agree with the pulsing in the scalp, thingy, i've felt that. You have not missed since March?!?! You've got me beat. But that's okay, i'm on it...i'm in it to win it. And yes, my body missed the cocktail, I was absolutely run-down last week, and i just lately realized why.... Once you start, you just can't stop.*


 

Aww luv u too bronze, because i am low carbing and cant be bothered with all the cooking in the morning, the shake is great for me  especially when i have a busy day, as it keeps me full for up to three hours 

you've been drinking the shake since november, so i'm yet to catch up to you!!

the scalp thing, i'm getting used to it now, it really used to bug me 

i don't think i can imagine life without my shake, it comes second nature now


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> _OK, yesterday evening I saw myself on video from Christmas '07...and my hair was gorgeous! It was so heavy and full and bsl...I became very, very sad...it made me feel like my hair is just pitiful, I had to shake it off..._
> 
> _~ so now, I'm now looking forward - even more- to what the future holds for me and my hair. I just had to share that with my Sistas._


 


Aw,. it'll be what it used to be and much more. keep doing what your doing ((hugs))


----------



## Pooks

Hey ladies, day 3 whoo hoo!  

I am experiencing - sorry for TMI in advance - very loose BMs and very very eggy farts, but that won't stop me.  Today my mix was (changes in bold):

*2 *raw organic eggs
125ml (1/2 cup) rice milk
125ml (1/2 cup) *apple juice*
1 tbsp wheatgerm flakes
1 tbsp flaxseed
*Generous handful of spinach*
*1 golden kiwi*
1 tbsp wheatgerm oil

It was delicious! I left out my CHL as the tabs are pretty easy for me to take with other meals and it makes the shake a bit more grainy than I like.  Adding another egg meant that there was more than enough for me to share with my Mommy who I've initiated too.  I think I'll be an egglet that changes it up every day, no chance of boredom.

I also am considering adding a green tea supplement to my shakes in the morning - _*does anyone know if caffeine would disrupt the absorption of any of the cocktail's nutrients? *_If yes, I will reintroduce my CHL into the shake and take my GT later in the day so it doesn't have any obstructive effect.


----------



## sunbubbles

Morning Ladies! I just got finished gulping my shake down! I had to swallow it QUICK cause my ride to work had come, but I was like "Im not missin my shake!!" lol


----------



## Angelicus

Can we please, pretty please have a part two thread?

Yes, I did have my shake today and my hair is thick, glossy and almost oily.


----------



## Kutie85

I had my shake for the first time this morning minus the wheat germ with a banana and oil from a vitamin e capsule for the heck of it. It was rough trying to get it all down I'm going to get some straws and see if that will help. I felt a little nauseated afterward but it's starting to pass. Does anyone ever feel like they have egg residue in the back of there throat after drinking? I keep feeling like a want to gag. Can use use toasted wheat germ? I thought I read that before in this thread.


----------



## tallnomad

drinking mine now!


----------



## PuffyBrown

Oh that strength test story was amazing. I am sooo glad that the shake is working for you. Keep on drinking. 



tallnomad said:


> Bronze, your hair is even going to be more amazing than Dec 07. I truly believe our hair is being nourished inside of the strand and being strengthened.
> 
> I'm drinking my shake now. Earlier this morning, I was in the bathroom and pulled out a few shedded hairs from the front of my braids that were sticking out. One strand was *THICK* and very dark. I wanted to see how easy it would snap. So, I tried to snap it, but the hair would NOT break. I wrapped it around my finger, pulled, nothing, wrapped it around again, and still nothing. I then started thinking maybe it was part of the synthetic hair, but it wasn't because it had the white bulb attached to one end. I was finally able to break it after using my nails to pull it.
> 
> There was another shed hair that was thinner than the previous one, again, it was very hard to break as well. To me, this is a sign that my hair is really gaining strength, because prior to this drink, my hair would have snapped as soon as I tried to pull even lightly.
> 
> And in regards to the scalp pulsating experience, I don't remember feeling my scalp do that, but I wouldn't mind. Maybe my follicles are communicating to me in other ways.


----------



## shortycocoa

tallnomad i did something like that a few weeks ago too when I noticed a shed strand of hair.  it did not break for nothing!  

i missed my drink this morning but i will most definitely be getting it in at some point this evening.  even if i have to make a mini mini cocktail...like just enough for a shot glass.  it is that serious!

@kutie85--you can use toasted wheat germ... a few ladies had been using it initially, but most of us stick to the original recipe and use raw wheat germ.  of course, raw is supposed to be better for you but if you prefer toasted then by all means, do you.

i'm not too sure about the nausea/egg residue feeling you are experiencing, but maybe it is coming from you not blending the drink long enough.  i know most of the time i end up with little chunks of fruit from not blending long enough so i try to make sure i don't skimp on the blending time.

straws do help because i find with my frozen bananas it makes the drink thicker.  but you can just add more water to thin it out if you prefer a thinner drink.  maybe that will also help with the gag feeling.

sunbubbles, take that cup/glass with you next time!  i don't see why you can't get your drink on when you're on the go!

pookiwah--the gas will pass (no pun intended) in a few weeks...just give your body time to adjust.  i'm not sure about the caffeine and all the extra you are doing, but a lot of us did a lot of heavy experimenting with our own versions of the drink and concoctions.  a few of us have reverted back to the original recipe because it really is best and you can't go wrong with it.  i just take all my extra stuff separately.

i think it will be hard for all of us to catch up with Br*nze...cause she was the original egglette who decided to pass the knowledge on to us!


----------



## shortycocoa

Br*nze...did we get an update on your nephew?  I have been watching this thread and can't remember seeing one about him.  I hope he is still doing ok.


----------



## Pooks

Its day 6 for me, still gettin my shake on, inclusive of half my days dose of CHL. I've changed my mind about adding my GT supp to the shake, as I tried on my wedding gown this Fri and its bordering on loose now! Over the wknd people told me I look like I'm losing weight, and this AM I caught my mum examining my face but in a good way! I think I'm starting to manifest the results of an improved diet, and all the nutrients I'm absorbing from the shake. Thanks for your help ladies.


----------



## shortycocoa

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

that is wonderful news!  get it!


----------



## Pooks

shortycocoa said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> that is wonderful news! get it!


 
Thanks girl! I'm still doin the backreading, there are probably lots more testimonials between page 169 and here to keep me enthused too!


----------



## sunbubbles

Morning Ladies! I missed my shake on sat and sun but I got it in today. I also bought some flaxseed oil pills and started taking them yesterday to replace the wheatgerm oil!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Kutie85 to our Nest!

Nope, never had the egg residue feeling, however, taking with a straw makes it much easier for me, otherwise, it's just too thick for me to get down easily.

I've used toasted wheat germ, however, the untoasted variety is more nutritious (sp?), but I used this for months before I purchased raw wheat germ, so I think you're okay.



Kutie85 said:


> I had my shake for the first time this morning minus the wheat germ with a banana and oil from a vitamin e capsule for the heck of it. It was rough trying to get it all down I'm going to get some straws and see if that will help. I felt a little nauseated afterward but it's starting to pass. Does anyone ever feel like they have egg residue in the back of there throat after drinking? I keep feeling like a want to gag. Can use use toasted wheat germ? I thought I read that before in this thread.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I used to add instant coffee to my shake, I'm not sure if that caffeine was a problem, but I definately did it for about a month or two, I still got great growth and awesome benefits.

Go Pookiwah, Go~



pookiwah said:


> Hey ladies, day 3 whoo hoo!
> 
> I am experiencing - sorry for TMI in advance - very loose BMs and very very eggy farts, but that won't stop me. Today my mix was (changes in bold):
> 
> *2 *raw organic eggs
> 125ml (1/2 cup) rice milk
> 125ml (1/2 cup) *apple juice*
> 1 tbsp wheatgerm flakes
> 1 tbsp flaxseed
> *Generous handful of spinach*
> *1 golden kiwi*
> 1 tbsp wheatgerm oil
> 
> It was delicious! I left out my CHL as the tabs are pretty easy for me to take with other meals and it makes the shake a bit more grainy than I like. Adding another egg meant that there was more than enough for me to share with my Mommy who I've initiated too. I think I'll be an egglet that changes it up every day, no chance of boredom.
> 
> I also am considering adding a green tea supplement to my shakes in the morning - _*does anyone know if caffeine would disrupt the absorption of any of the cocktail's nutrients? *_If yes, I will reintroduce my CHL into the shake and take my GT later in the day so it doesn't have any obstructive effect.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks ShortyC~

Mark is doing well.  He is becoming VERY alert.  He is moving his limbs and having so many different facial expressions, it's awesome.  He went to another hospital, just by God's grace, I asked a nurse for a recommendation, turns out it's one of the BEST places we could place him.  He has come a long way, and things are looking great.  Please continue to lift him up and our family.  I have an aunt that was diagnosed with cancer over her heart, and another who was hospitalized for depression....

We are certainly going through, but God is leading us out.  I've been really on the go and haven't been able to post as much.  I go to the hospital almost daily.  So please forgive me and help our sistas as much as possible.

Thanks for your love and support and keep it coming,
~Br*nze



shortycocoa said:


> Br*nze...did we get an update on your nephew? I have been watching this thread and can't remember seeing one about him. I hope he is still doing ok.


----------



## shortycocoa

will do, Br*nze.  we will definitely keep your family in our thoughts.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks ShortyC~
> 
> Mark is doing well. He is becoming VERY alert. He is moving his limbs and having so many different facial expressions, it's awesome. He went to another hospital, just by God's grace, I asked a nurse for a recommendation, turns out it's one of the BEST places we could place him. He has come a long way, and things are looking great. Please continue to lift him up and our family. I have an aunt that was diagnosed with cancer over her heart, and another who was hospitalized for depression....
> 
> We are certainly going through, but God is leading us out. I've been really on the go and haven't been able to post as much. I go to the hospital almost daily. So please forgive me and help our sistas as much as possible.
> 
> Thanks for your love and support and keep it coming,
> ~Br*nze


 
This is wonderful news Bronze. I know how you feel becase we have had trials in my family too. About a month ago my mom's best friend died and just two weeks a go the same woman's daughter died at 49 years old. The daughter had complications with lupus. They left behind two girls ages in the twenties. I cannot help to think that it is a tradgey to have to bury your mother the day before Mother's Day, just awful. I hope and pray for their well being and know that God will pull them trhough.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

This is hard, because we were all trying to be strong this Mother's Day with the loss of our Grandmother in February....

I pray for their strength, as well.  And I pray for the strength of your family, too.  They will, indeed, get through this.



PuffyBrown said:


> This is wonderful news Bronze. I know how you feel becase we have had trials in my family too. About a month ago my mom's best friend died and just two weeks a go the same woman's daughter died at 49 years old. The daughter had complications with lupus. They left behind two girls ages in the twenties. I cannot help to think that it is a tradgey to have to bury your mother the day before Mother's Day, just awful. I hope and pray for their well being and know that God will pull them trhough.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I have to add that this cocktail has "cured" my PMS cramps. I did not need any advil, nor did I need my hot water bottle to ease my pain. I also had no nausea at all. I remembered it did the same when I started, but for some reason, I did not stick with it. I'm hoping that my relaxed hair grows as fast as my natural hair. One other unexpected benefit is I'm so energized!


----------



## Makenzie

Hi ladies, I haven't kept up with this thread, but I am on day two of the egg cocktail.  Between this and weight watchers, I hope to have much success.

My recipe is simple:
2% milk
tablespoon wheatgerm oil
raw egg

Blend real well and drink.  It's really not bad.  Tomorrow I am adding soy protein to the mix.


----------



## jaded_faerie

This cocktail seems amazing.  I would like to start this on the 1st of June w/CHL.  Hopefully I'll have a great summer spurt


----------



## Pooks

OK today I went one step too far.  I've been sharing my morning cocktails with my Mum, but only doubling up on the egg, so today I doubled up on all the ingredients so that we'd both be getting the right amounts of the original ingredients. (Mixing it up as usual), today my mix was:

2 raw organic eggs
250ml (1/2 cup) almond milk
250ml (1/2 cup) guava, apple and grape juice
1/2 daily dose of CHL (around 5g)
2 tbsp wheatgerm flakes
2 tbsp flaxseed
2 bulbs organic cooked beetroot 
Splash of mangosteen juice
1 and 1/2 tbsp wheatgerm oil 

Whoa!  The shake turned out really thick, it was pretty yucky to get through the whole lot with the extra flax and wheatgerm in there.  I won't be doubling up on all the ingredients again.  On the upside, my skin is still improving, and I'm not as gassy now either.  I'm looking forward to more benefits to come!


----------



## tallnomad

Yeah Jaded Faerie--it is pretty amazing.  I feel like it's a definite part of my life now.

And, you'll most definitely have a summer spurt!

June 1st is a bit away.  Sure you don't want to start before then?  Or, perhaps you're still gathering research.  Regardless, we'll be here to offer support whenever you begin.  



jaded_faerie said:


> This cocktail seems amazing.  I would like to start this on the 1st of June w/CHL.  Hopefully I'll have a great summer spurt


----------



## PuffyBrown

Small update on real egg vs powdered eggs.
No difference in hair so far.
Drink is more rich.
Didn't change taste of the drink.
I don't anticipate to be able to see the difference for at least a few more
weeks. This is week 3 I believe.
I will keep updating as we go through our journey.
Enjoy your shakes ladies.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey ladies, got my cocktail on.  And yes, it is amazing.  You know, i haven't cramped in months since i started the cocktail, i haven't put the two together until DD did, thanks, Chica.

My hair is quite large.  That's all i'ma say.

Okay, and i'm getting A LOT of compliments.

I'm done.

Okay, one more -  "it looks soo healthy and thick..."  *as they touch the fluffy mass*  Priceless.

I'm done.  For real.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks Egglettes for all the feedback and testimonials --- keep 'em coming.





DDTexlaxed said:


> I have to add that this cocktail has "cured" my PMS cramps. I did not need any advil, nor did I need my hot water bottle to ease my pain. I also had no nausea at all. I remembered it did the same when I started, but for some reason, I did not stick with it. I'm hoping that my relaxed hair grows as fast as my natural hair. One other unexpected benefit is I'm so energized!


 


Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't kept up with this thread, but I am on day two of the egg cocktail. Between this and weight watchers, I hope to have much success.
> 
> My recipe is simple:
> 2% milk
> tablespoon wheatgerm oil
> raw egg
> 
> Blend real well and drink. It's really not bad. Tomorrow I am adding soy protein to the mix.


 Congrats with your program.  _Fine_ with long hair...I think you'll be very happy .



jaded_faerie said:


> This cocktail seems amazing. I would like to start this on the 1st of June w/CHL. Hopefully I'll have a great summer spurt


 Girl, start today!  No, really,  you'll kick yourself for every day you miss...trust me, I know..



pookiwah said:


> OK today I went one step too far. I've been sharing my morning cocktails with my Mum, but only doubling up on the egg, so today I doubled up on all the ingredients so that we'd both be getting the right amounts of the original ingredients. (Mixing it up as usual), today my mix was:
> 
> 2 raw organic eggs
> 250ml (1/2 cup) almond milk
> 250ml (1/2 cup) guava, apple and grape juice
> 1/2 daily dose of CHL (around 5g)
> 2 tbsp wheatgerm flakes
> 2 tbsp flaxseed
> 2 bulbs organic cooked beetroot
> Splash of mangosteen juice
> 1 and 1/2 tbsp wheatgerm oil
> 
> Whoa! The shake turned out really thick, it was pretty yucky to get through the whole lot with the extra flax and wheatgerm in there. I won't be doubling up on all the ingredients again. On the upside, my skin is still improving, and I'm not as gassy now either. I'm looking forward to more benefits to come!


Gosh you are creative.  Glad the gassiness is gone...how does your Mum like the cocktail?



tallnomad said:


> Yeah Jaded Faerie--it is pretty amazing. I feel like it's a definite part of my life now.
> 
> And, you'll most definitely have a summer spurt!
> 
> June 1st is a bit away. Sure you don't want to start before then? Or, perhaps you're still gathering research. Regardless, we'll be here to offer support whenever you begin.


I know.  Start asap, Jaded!  You'll be happy you did.



PuffyBrown said:


> Small update on real egg vs powdered eggs.
> No difference in hair so far.
> Drink is more rich.
> Didn't change taste of the drink.
> I don't anticipate to be able to see the difference for at least a few more
> weeks. This is week 3 I believe.
> I will keep updating as we go through our journey.
> Enjoy your shakes ladies.


 Thanks for keeping us posted...and i'm glad you renewed your membership and continue to post {{*BIG HUG*}}


----------



## Pooks

Hey Bronze, Mummy loves the cocktail just like I do, especially because I put CHL in the mix.  She is a sucker for anything healthFUL like me.


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks Egglettes for all the feedback and testimonials --- keep 'em coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats with your program. _Fine_ with long hair...I think you'll be very happy .
> 
> Girl, start today! No, really, you'll kick yourself for every day you miss...trust me, I know..
> 
> Gosh you are creative. Glad the gassiness is gone...how does your Mum like the cocktail?
> 
> I know. Start asap, Jaded! You'll be happy you did.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us posted...and i'm glad you renewed your membership and continue to post {{*BIG HUG*}}


 
yep, as you probally guess I am mostly in lurk mode. I am just too busy these days. I am so exhausted from work today. I don't even want to see a computer. 
I pretty much lurk unless something is going on in this thread. I do visit Specktra alot though.


----------



## Essensual

Hey there, Egglettes!

Okay my April progress pic is very tardy, but please be gentle. The pics have been taken, but not yet posted because I have been hustling to make some major moves in my personal life....

**Drum roll please**

"I'm goin' back to college, college, college....goin' back to college....Yes, I think so!"

Yes, Egglettes! Essensual will be sitting in a classroom with folks half her age in less than a week. But with only 5 CREDITS left to complete my AA, I've got no excuses anymore.

But back to hair progress:
Lawd, da roots just keep on coming, however, I think the FL summer came early this year and I suffered some breakage.  I need to tweak my regimen for the summer. Also, in preparation for my renewed CO-ED status, I wanted some "Back to School" hair, so I cut a bang as well. It's cute if I must say so myself. (pics to come soon).....so please forgive the delayed update pic--pretty please.


----------



## sunbubbles

Morning Ladies! (and gents if there are any lol) I got my shake on yesterday, and Im gonna get it in today after work. I decided to switch it up and have a fresh juice this morning for breakfast. Doc said Im extremely anaemic, so Im tryna find more Iron. So this morning I had  a juice of

Pineapple
Carrots
Beets
Ginger
mmmmmmmmmmmmm
Between my juices, Green smoothies, egglette cocktails, more meat and maybe some extra supps hopefully I'll get my Iron back up.

Go Team!!!


----------



## Pooks

Essensual said:


> Hey there, Egglettes!
> 
> Okay my April progress pic is very tardy, but please be gentle. The pics have been taken, but not yet posted because I have been hustling to make some major moves in my personal life....
> 
> **Drum roll please**
> 
> "I'm goin' back to college, college, college....goin' back to college....Yes, I think so!"
> 
> Yes, Egglettes! Essensual will be sitting in a classroom with folks half her age in less than a week. But with only 5 CREDITS left to complete my AA, I've got no excuses anymore.
> 
> But back to hair progress:
> Lawd, da roots just keep on coming, however, I think the FL summer came early this year and I suffered some breakage.  I need to tweak my regimen for the summer. Also, in preparation for my renewed CO-ED status, I wanted some "Back to School" hair, so I cut a bang as well. It's cute if I must say so myself. (pics to come soon).....so please forgive the delayed update pic--pretty please.


 
*CONGRATS!!*  You'll have all those college guys crickin their necks to check you out with your glowing skin, and longer hair from the shake - stay grounded girl, don't forget where you comin from, LOL!


----------



## Pooks

sunbubbles said:


> Morning Ladies! (and gents if there are any lol) I got my shake on yesterday, and Im gonna get it in today after work. I decided to switch it up and have a fresh juice this morning for breakfast. Doc said Im extremely anaemic, so Im tryna find more Iron. So this morning I had a juice of
> 
> *Pineapple*
> *Carrots*
> *Beets*
> *Ginger*
> *mmmmmmmmmmmmm*
> Between my juices, Green smoothies, egglette cocktails, more meat and maybe some extra supps hopefully I'll get my Iron back up.
> 
> Go Team!!!


 
That juice recipe sounds yummy!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Go Essensual, 

Do I hear a Cougar in the Midst?  Grwwwlllll....  LOL!
Go get 'em, tiga!  Them young chics won't have nothin' on The E!

Awesome, I'm heading in that direction, meself.  We'll have to cheer each other on. 

Come on with the pics!  You know we rely on you for our Egglette Growth Fix ~ 



Essensual said:


> Hey there, Egglettes!
> 
> Okay my April progress pic is very tardy, but please be gentle. The pics have been taken, but not yet posted because I have been hustling to make some major moves in my personal life....
> 
> **Drum roll please**
> 
> "I'm goin' back to college, college, college....goin' back to college....Yes, I think so!"
> 
> Yes, Egglettes! Essensual will be sitting in a classroom with folks half her age in less than a week. But with only 5 CREDITS left to complete my AA, I've got no excuses anymore.
> 
> But back to hair progress:
> Lawd, da roots just keep on coming, however, I think the FL summer came early this year and I suffered some breakage.  I need to tweak my regimen for the summer. Also, in preparation for my renewed CO-ED status, I wanted some "Back to School" hair, so I cut a bang as well. It's cute if I must say so myself. (pics to come soon).....so please forgive the delayed update pic--pretty please.


 
Good job, sunbubbles ~ I promise y'all are gonna make me add veggies to my cocktail.  I'm so embarassed.  Well, I am adding Chl so that should count, right? 



sunbubbles said:


> Morning Ladies! (and gents if there are any lol) I got my shake on yesterday, and Im gonna get it in today after work. I decided to switch it up and have a fresh juice this morning for breakfast. Doc said Im extremely anaemic, so Im tryna find more Iron. So this morning I had a juice of
> 
> Pineapple
> Carrots
> Beets
> Ginger
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
> Between my juices, Green smoothies, egglette cocktails, more meat and maybe some extra supps hopefully I'll get my Iron back up.
> 
> Go Team!!!


 


pookiwah said:


> *CONGRATS!!* You'll have all those college guys crickin their necks to check you out with your glowing skin, and longer hair from the shake - stay grounded girl, don't forget where you comin from, LOL!


 *Ditto.*


----------



## Makenzie

Day 3
1 scoop soy protein
1 tablespoon Wheatgerm oil
1 teaspoon oilve oil
3/4 2% milk
1 raw egg

A tad oily (duh ) but otherwise fine.


----------



## Makenzie

Essensual said:


> Hey there, Egglettes!
> 
> Okay my April progress pic is very tardy, but please be gentle. The pics have been taken, but not yet posted because I have been hustling to make some major moves in my personal life....
> 
> **Drum roll please**
> 
> "I'm goin' back to college, college, college....goin' back to college....Yes, I think so!"
> 
> Yes, Egglettes! Essensual will be sitting in a classroom with folks half her age in less than a week. But with only 5 CREDITS left to complete my AA, I've got no excuses anymore.






sunbubbles said:


> Morning Ladies! (and gents if there are any lol) I got my shake on yesterday, and Im gonna get it in today after work. I decided to switch it up and have a fresh juice this morning for breakfast. Doc said Im extremely anaemic, so Im tryna find more Iron. So this morning I had  a juice of
> 
> Pineapple
> Carrots
> Beets
> Ginger
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
> Between my juices, Green smoothies, egglette cocktails, more meat and maybe some extra supps hopefully I'll get my Iron back up.
> 
> Go Team!!!


Your mix sounds good.  Even the beets.  Who knew.  This weekend I'll have to make my way to the store so I can throw in some fresh vegetables and fruits in my mix.

I'm anemic too.  Have you looked into Chlorella?  I'm reading up on it now.  Chlorella caught my eye because it's high in iron, B essentials and it said to help with engery/vitality.


----------



## Makenzie

Came back to add that yesterday was day two of drinking the cocktail.  Usually I conk out on the train home and am too tired to do anything around the house.  I still conked out on the train  but I spent time with my parents finding out about their day then went downstairs blasted my music and danced my heart out.

I haven't done that in a loooooooonnnnnnnggggggggg time.  And it was a Tuesday! Not a Friday, but A TUESDAY!!!!  Then I went did some bible reading for about an hour and afterward played with my dog till he got tired of me.  But wow, this was on a Tuesday.  Ya'll don't understand.  I never have energy Mon-Thurs.  Never.  I am psyched.


----------



## sunbubbles

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Your mix sounds good.  Even the beets.  Who knew.  This weekend I'll have to make my way to the store so I can throw in some fresh vegetables and fruits in my mix.
> 
> I'm anemic too.  Have you looked into Chlorella?  I'm reading up on it now.  Chlorella caught my eye because it's high in iron, B essentials and it said to help with engery/vitality.


 
I keep hearing about Chlorella and Spirulina (sp?) for anaemics. I might have to give it a try. I was thinkin about just buying some Prenatals so I could kill 50 birds with one stone ( or 2 stones depending on the dosage )


----------



## Essensual

Thank you for the love and encouragement! As promised you'll find the April 09 progress pic has been added to the siggy pic. I'm also including a 6 month comparison shot. Okay, it may seem as though there is little actual length happening here, the nape seems to be creeping along. However, the roots, especially the crown area are most certainly getter thicker and stronger. The side of my hair above the ears is catching up with the rest of my hair, and the interior layers are indeed legthening to meet the rest of my hair. 
Now, for the bad news...
...shortly after these pics were taken I suffered a bit of breakage. I think it was a remnent of my poor flat ironing techniques prior to November, as well as needing to tweak my regi for the FLORIDA summer. I had suffered some heat damage before I learned better techniques. But I sally forth!


Siggy pic:






6 month comparison shot:


----------



## shortycocoa

you ladies seem to be up to great things with the cocktail.  wonderful progress, indeed!  I had one shake yesterday.  I was down to one carton of soymilk so I went to the dollar tree to re-up (only got 2 cartons for now and will get more on friday when bf gets paid--I kinda missed that train last pay period.  but i'll be damned if i'm gonna miss it again.   they had a shelf full of the stuff still, so I will shut it down on friday.)

Br*nze...my hair has always been thick even when I was relaxed, and then even moreso when I went natural.  But now????  I was looking at it in the mirror after I washed and conditioned last night and it has gotten even bigger/"wider" if that makes sense.  

I was like, "dammmmnnnnnn....."  and "let me find out!" 
I gelled it but didn't take any pics as I intended because I was chatting online with a friend at the time.  It took me 2 hours to get through gelling all that hair.  

ladies get your drink on.  you will not be disappointed!


----------



## Pooks

I am still doing the back-reading and feel that soon I will go the less-is-more route as concerns my cocktail ingredients.  I will still try and add at least one good portion of veg to my cocktail, and still have a lot of 'extras' to get through (frozen berries, juices, fruit, etc.) so my simplifying will not be for a while.

_Today my cocktail ingredients were:_ 2 org. eggs, 250ml almond milk, 1 heaped tbsp flaxseed, 1 heaped tbsp wheatgerm, 2 bulbs org. beetroot, a splash of Naked Green Juice, half tbsp org. honey, 5g CHL    

I also realised a few days ago that the wheatgerm I've been using is toasted  - it's all I could find...  I ordered raw from iherb yesterday  

My skin is clearing! Like noticeably!!! I looked in the mirror this morning, and I was like   I can't wait to see my hair results after a few weeks. I love this shake & my CHL.  Haven't missed a day, and don't intend on it either!  Lets keep it going ladies!!


----------



## Makenzie

Day 4
2% milk
Wheatgerm oil
Olive oil
Raw egg
4 small banana slices
1 scoop soy protein

My skin is breaking out a bit.  I figure my body is detoxing. My energy is increasing greatly.  I woke up this morning before the alarm went off.  Last night I went to class and didn't collaspe in bed when I got home.  This mornong instead of conking out on the train to work, I'm on LHCF via my Blackberry.


----------



## sunbubbles

Morning Ladies! Got my shake on this morning! I started adding ground flaxseed again. Lets just say between the ground flaxseed and flaxseed oil pills ( I cant stomach the wheat germ oil) has made for some VERY interesting mornings in the bathroom! 

*Bronze* didnt you say there was a tasteless brand of wheat germ oil? Ive got  "Viobin" brand and its just too horrible! If there is a tasteless one then Ill try it after I finish up these flaxseed oil pills!


----------



## Makenzie

sunbubbles said:


> Morning Ladies! Got my shake on this morning! I started adding ground flaxseed again. Lets just say between the ground flaxseed and flaxseed oil pills ( I cant stomach the wheat germ oil) has made for some VERY interesting mornings in the bathroom!
> 
> **Bronze* didnt you say there was a tasteless brand of wheat germ oil? Ive got  "Viobin" brand and its just too horrible! If there is a tasteless one then Ill try it after I finish up these flaxseed oil pills*!



I have NOW brand and it has little to no taste.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ShortyC~ Who likes Big Hair?  I do!!  Long Hair, Do Care!!  I know what you mean, i've been using flexirods on my 5-day old flat ironed hair (which means it has gone through some reversion) and my hair is really Large.  I like it.  It's easier for me to just roll with big hair than keep working to get it straight. I perspire in my scalp.  I live in Houston.  Enough said.  We don't have big hair down here for nothin'. . 



shortycocoa said:


> you ladies seem to be up to great things with the cocktail. wonderful progress, indeed! I had one shake yesterday. I was down to one carton of soymilk so I went to the dollar tree to re-up (only got 2 cartons for now and will get more on friday when bf gets paid--I kinda missed that train last pay period. but i'll be damned if i'm gonna miss it again.  they had a shelf full of the stuff still, so I will shut it down on friday.)
> 
> Br*nze...my hair has always been thick even when I was relaxed, and then even moreso when I went natural. But now???? I was looking at it in the mirror after I washed and conditioned last night and it has gotten even bigger/"wider" if that makes sense. >>>yep.  it does
> 
> I was like, "dammmmnnnnnn....."  and "let me find out!"
> I gelled it but didn't take any pics as I intended because I was chatting online with a friend at the time. It took me 2 hours to get through gelling all that hair.
> 
> ladies get your drink on. you will not be disappointed!


 


sunbubbles said:


> Morning Ladies! Got my shake on this morning! I started adding ground flaxseed again. Lets just say between the ground flaxseed and flaxseed oil pills ( I cant stomach the wheat germ oil) has made for some VERY interesting mornings in the bathroom!
> 
> *Bronze* didnt you say there was a tasteless brand of wheat germ oil? Ive got "Viobin" brand and its just too horrible! If there is a tasteless one then Ill try it after I finish up these flaxseed oil pills!


 Sunbubbles, NOW Brand makes really good wheat germ oil.  It costs more, but if you are sensitive to the taste/smell of Viobin, this may be your saving grace.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Okay, Egglettes, I didn't cocktail this morn but I will this evening...drink on!


----------



## Amour

Is everyone using ORGANIC eggs? 

I want to start again I dropped out last time because it was not cost effective for me.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Essensual, great documentation of progress.  You are definitely showing thickness AND growth.  Don't worry about your setback, you won't even miss it.  Remember how i was concerned about my protein overload?  Well, I cut an inch off and it's like, no big deal.  My hair feels great.  I just can't keep my hands outta my hair!  Even when it doesn't look so hot, it feels wonderful!  This is better than when my hair was relaxed!  I'm feelin' my hair right now, and I am so grateful for that.

So - IF anyone is concerned about setbacks, just continue or start taking this cocktail and you'll recover SUPER fast.  It is unreal how much hair i continually cut and it comes back.  Now, you must realize, my hairloss started at the ROOT, so I have had alot to overcome.  I am thankful that I have Egglettes that support and uplift me as I go through so many challenges.  

So, my hair is not waistlength right now, but it will be.  And I'm thankful that I'm enjoying the process.  You guys are with me and I'm not alone.  If we continue to cheer each other on and share our achievements, i'm convinced that EVERYONE will have the hair of their dreams. Just don't quit.  Be patiently persistent.  And *know* that your set*back* is a set*up* for a come*back*.

Blessings, 
Br*nze~



Essensual said:


> Thank you for the love and encouragement! As promised you'll find the April 09 progress pic has been added to the siggy pic. I'm also including a 6 month comparison shot. Okay, it may seem as though there is little actual length happening here, the nape seems to be creeping along. However, the roots, especially the crown area are most certainly getter thicker and stronger. The side of my hair above the ears is catching up with the rest of my hair, and the interior layers are indeed legthening to meet the rest of my hair.
> Now, for the bad news...
> ...shortly after these pics were taken I suffered a bit of breakage. I think it was a remnent of my poor flat ironing techniques prior to November, as well as needing to tweak my regi for the FLORIDA summer. I had suffered some heat damage before I learned better techniques. But I sally forth!
> 
> 
> Siggy pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 month comparison shot:


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Amour, didn't know you were an Egglette!  Come on back, i use straight-up cheapo grocery eggs.  I keep it simple and cost efficient so that i can remain on it.  I hate starting something i can't keep up with.  So i don't get exotic with my cocktail.  KISS works for me.

So with that info, come on back, okay?  Don't let that hinder you.  I've never used organic eggs.  neva.



Amour said:


> Is everyone using ORGANIC eggs?
> 
> I want to start again I dropped out last time because it was not cost effective for me.


----------



## Makenzie

Amour said:


> Is everyone using ORGANIC eggs?
> 
> I want to start again I dropped out last time because it was not cost effective for me.



I use regular eggs.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

My recipe is egg, 1 frozen banana, 4 frozen strawberries, 2 tbsp of light N fit vanilla yogurt, wheat germ flakes, 1/4 cup orange juice, and 1 tbsp honey. It's weird but it feels like my lower abs are shrinking. I have not exercised in a week. I have to get of my lazy butt and get busy.


----------



## PuffyBrown

oooooo wee! Chica. I can tell that your hair is getting thick. Thanks for sharing the pictures. You came out right on time because I was wondering where you was at.



Essensual said:


> Hey there, Egglettes!
> 
> Okay my April progress pic is very tardy, but please be gentle. The pics have been taken, but not yet posted because I have been hustling to make some major moves in my personal life....
> 
> **Drum roll please**
> 
> "I'm goin' back to college, college, college....goin' back to college....Yes, I think so!"
> 
> Yes, Egglettes! Essensual will be sitting in a classroom with folks half her age in less than a week. But with only 5 CREDITS left to complete my AA, I've got no excuses anymore.
> 
> But back to hair progress:
> Lawd, da roots just keep on coming, however, I think the FL summer came early this year and I suffered some breakage.  I need to tweak my regimen for the summer. Also, in preparation for my renewed CO-ED status, I wanted some "Back to School" hair, so I cut a bang as well. It's cute if I must say so myself. (pics to come soon).....so please forgive the delayed update pic--pretty please.


----------



## PuffyBrown

This shake has worked wonders on many things for us. My skin is off the chaing. Not bragging or anything. I really think that this drink has to be one of the healthiest things ever.



DDTexlaxed said:


> I have to add that this cocktail has "cured" my PMS cramps. I did not need any advil, nor did I need my hot water bottle to ease my pain. I also had no nausea at all. I remembered it did the same when I started, but for some reason, I did not stick with it. I'm hoping that my relaxed hair grows as fast as my natural hair. One other unexpected benefit is I'm so energized!


----------



## PuffyBrown

I am guilty of big hair and it has been an omen. I remember when I was little and see all the purty little girls with long hair. Well my hair was long but only when straightened. Otherwise I had really thick thick thick hair. Fat gargantuan ponytails. I used to be so mad at my mom when she put those ponies on my head. Honey, I wanted to wear my hair down. I am praying for length with this shake. I am still getting thickness so I will just have to appreciate what I have.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ShortyC~ Who likes Big Hair? I do!! Long Hair, Do Care!! I know what you mean, i've been using flexirods on my 5-day old flat ironed hair (which means it has gone through some reversion) and my hair is really Large. I like it. It's easier for me to just roll with big hair than keep working to get it straight. I perspire in my scalp. I live in Houston. Enough said. We don't have big hair down here for nothin'. .
> 
> 
> 
> Sunbubbles, NOW Brand makes really good wheat germ oil. It costs more, but if you are sensitive to the taste/smell of Viobin, this may be your saving grace.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yes, madam, you are bragging.  And we ain't mad at ya.   My skin is stopping traffic, too.



PuffyBrown said:


> This shake has worked wonders on many things for us. My skin is off the chaing. Not bragging or anything. I really think that this drink has to be one of the healthiest things ever.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You'll get it, Puff...you'll get it...


PuffyBrown said:


> I am guilty of big hair and it has been an omen. I remember when I was little and see all the purty little girls with long hair. Well my hair was long but only when straightened. Otherwise I had really thick thick thick hair. Fat gargantuan ponytails. I used to be so mad at my mom when she put those ponies on my head. Honey, I wanted to wear my hair down. I am praying for length with this shake. I am still getting thickness so I will just have to appreciate what I have.


----------



## Pooks

Had my shake today...

My raw wheatgerm arrived this morning.  I will finish the toasted before moving over to the good stuff though - waste not, want not!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Smart move, Pooh~  Did i mention i <3 your hair in your siggy? *drools*


----------



## sunbubbles

PuffyBrown said:


> *This shake has worked wonders on many things for us. My skin is off the chaing.* Not bragging or anything. I really think that this drink has to be one of the healthiest things ever.




I KNOW RIGHT!!?? Between my skin and my boobies, Im one happy camper  with my egglette shake. I forgot all about the HAIR!! 
Now all I gotta do is start cooking with some Fenugreek powder, which I heard helps boobies also! They've never been small, but when I start losing weight, thats the FIRST thing that decreases, so lets see if I can maintain this time!


----------



## Pooks

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Smart move, Pooh~ Did i mention i <3 your hair in your siggy? *drools*


 
Gracias!!


----------



## Makenzie

Day 5

2% milk
3 heaping teaspoons of Cherries Jubiliee Fit and Active yogurt
tablespoon of wheat germ oil
teaspoon olive oil
raw egg
couple slices banana
scoop of soy protein

Had a long long day yesterday but had the energy to get through it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Luvin the yogurt...



Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Day 5
> 
> 2% milk
> 3 heaping teaspoons of Cherries Jubiliee Fit and Active yogurt
> tablespoon of wheat germ oil
> teaspoon olive oil
> raw egg
> couple slices banana
> scoop of soy protein
> 
> Had a long long day yesterday but had the energy to get through it.


----------



## Amour

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey Amour, didn't know you were an Egglette! Come on back, i use straight-up cheapo grocery eggs. I keep it simple and cost efficient so that i can remain on it. I hate starting something i can't keep up with. So i don't get exotic with my cocktail. KISS works for me.
> 
> So with that info, come on back, okay? Don't let that hinder you. I've never used organic eggs. neva.


 

Thanks Chica!

Yeah I was on a LOONG time ago but dropped out will be starting back again TODAY!!!
I see some ladies are reporting changes with their boobies, what changes exactly?
:scratchch


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Perkier, fuller boobies.  Much fuller boobies.



Amour said:


> Thanks Chica!
> 
> Yeah I was on a LOONG time ago but dropped out will be starting back again TODAY!!!
> I see some ladies are reporting changes with their boobies, what changes exactly?
> :scratchch


----------



## Amour

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Perkier, fuller boobies. Much fuller boobies.


 

Really?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Truly. 



Amour said:


> Really?


----------



## Amour

Sorry me again lol

I think I'm gonna try this as an recipe (inspired by someone in this thread, forget the name sorry)

2 eggs
Milk
Nutmeg
Vanilla extract
Banana
Wheatgerm

I was thinking of buying banana flavoured nesquik, I wonder if that will work?

I'm relucant to add the wheatgerm oil, because I dont like the oil-ness / taste. Maybe I will try in some other way.

I'm excited  off to Tesco to buy milk & a dozen eggs


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Good recipe.  No, great recipe.  I used to add cinnamon, i'll revisit that, um, no, i'll buy more...i ran out and forgot about it.  This sounds like banana bread!   

Hey Waistlength Mixologists, post your 'pes in this thread...inquiring minds wanna know.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=357439





Amour said:


> Sorry me again lol
> 
> I think I'm gonna try this as an recipe (inspired by someone in this thread, forget the name sorry)
> 
> 2 eggs
> Milk
> Nutmeg
> Vanilla extract
> Banana
> Wheatgerm
> 
> I was thinking of buying banana flavoured nesquik, I wonder if that will work?
> 
> I'm relucant to add the wheatgerm oil, because I dont like the oil-ness / taste. Maybe I will try in some other way.
> 
> I'm excited  off to Tesco to buy milk & a dozen eggs


----------



## Ltown

Bronze, great thread I have been following since the beginning and tried the original receipe when you started but I could not do raw egg. Then I tried egg powder but I'm wheat sensitive and have been waiting for a receipe substitution.  I recently brought book  Grow Hair Fast by Riquette Hofstein and she has this receipe:

1 tbs lecithin 
1tbs flaxseed oil
1 tbs whey protein
fruit
8 oz water
1 tbs brewster yeast (has all the amino acids)

I've tried it once and it's tasty as anything with fruit can be.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks Ltown, so you can be an Egglette, too.  You are just going the way of whey...I couldn't resist.  Welcome to our Nest!


----------



## ladyofvirtue

This is my current recipe:

6 oz. almond milk (soy milk caused me to gain weight)
1 banana
1 Tbs. wheat germ oil
3-4 fresh strawberries
1 raw egg
3-4 fresh cherries
10-12 chorella tablets (the powder made me very sick)
1 nioxin hair/skin/nail vitamin


The raw wheat germ made me gain weight too.  So I stopped taking it.


----------



## tallnomad

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Perkier, fuller boobies.  Much fuller boobies.



Shoot!  Too full for me.  I keep wondering what is going on because I've gone up a cup size.  And, I'm already quite full.  I'm stopping traffic with my fullness.


----------



## PuffyBrown

I know. I rarely give my hair a second thought anymore. Its all about the skincare, health and overall beauty of myself. The hair will come with that.



sunbubbles said:


> I KNOW RIGHT!!?? Between my skin and my boobies, Im one happy camper with my egglette shake. I forgot all about the HAIR!!
> Now all I gotta do is start cooking with some Fenugreek powder, which I heard helps boobies also! They've never been small, but when I start losing weight, thats the FIRST thing that decreases, so lets see if I can maintain this time!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Amour said:


> Sorry me again lol
> 
> I think I'm gonna try this as an recipe (inspired by someone in this thread, forget the name sorry)
> 
> 2 eggs
> Milk
> Nutmeg
> Vanilla extract
> Banana
> Wheatgerm
> 
> I was thinking of buying banana flavoured nesquik, I wonder if that will work?
> 
> I'm relucant to add the wheatgerm oil, because I dont like the oil-ness / taste. Maybe I will try in some other way.
> 
> I'm excited  off to Tesco to buy milk & a dozen eggs


 
you'll love it  this is what i drink most mornings!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I'm cocktailin' it, Egglettes.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Platinum

Why haven't I not tried this yet?  Thanks for bumping this thread, Bronze.  I hope the egg shake can help me *GAIN* weight as well as helping with hair growth.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Happy to help, Platinum.  Let us know when you start, we're here for support.


----------



## Makenzie

Day 6

Wheatgerm oil
Olive oil
Raw egg
2 percent milk
4 slices of beets
Scoop of soy protein
3 grams Chlorella


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

On a roll, Pretty Brown Eyes, on a roll...


----------



## Blaque*Angel

i'm still loving my shake, sometimes i double up the ingredients and have a light snack at lunch. 

i'm happy to see pookiwah and hair hustlah followed my advice and began drinking the shake  you will have excellent results 

my re growth is mega thick, the middle of my hair is ridiculously thick. 

i love this shake and will stick to it forever.

My breasts are a lot bigger, I am spilling out of my bra. i already have huge breasts FF Cup  how big will they get? they seem to be uplifted, people might think i have had a breast uplift operation


----------



## Blaque*Angel

essensual darling you are doing great  i love the progress pics, happy hair growing


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Blaque Angel, LOL...Another Big BB's checking in.  

My husband is *loving *that my cup runneth over....


----------



## LovinLocks

I was all for this until I read: 





> It is best to break open the egg into a cup or glass and swallow whole. Most people are repelled by this, but with a little courage it is found to be easy. There is almost no taste and the egg, even big ones are easily swallowed.



I just ain't on that.  Maybe because they made me do that the night I went over when I pledged a certain sorority.  Eeee yuk.  I wonder if _Br Bmbshell_ took hers this way?

P.S.

I just re-read the first thread and I'm just gonna do what the book/recipe said.  The way I see it, the bennies of blended egg(in spite of what the other book said about not blending ) are probably better than me NOT doing it.


----------



## RENIBELL

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey Amour, didn't know you were an Egglette! Come on back, i use straight-up cheapo grocery eggs. I keep it simple and cost efficient so that i can remain on it. I hate starting something i can't keep up with. So i don't get exotic with my cocktail. KISS works for me.
> 
> So with that info, come on back, okay? Don't let that hinder you. I've never used organic eggs. neva.


 

wow, i may actually join in as well, i wanted to start this and got the organic eggs, i liked the shake but i thought the eggs were tooo pricey, if i can use reglar eggs, can i be an egglette too Please?


----------



## LovinLocks

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Blaque Angel, LOL...Another Big BB's checking in.
> 
> My husband is *loving *that my cup runneth over....




Renibell,

Looks like she's open for all us girls to join in!!!!  

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll,

Girrlll, my girls are big enough (IMHO); walking round here filling a "D" cup .  They already rule.  Everywhere they go, just take over!


----------



## Hot40

Ok ladies geeting back on the wagon today, will get to store for my products and 
check out chlorella could add it to me drink


----------



## RENIBELL

LovinLocks said:


> Renibell,
> 
> Looks like she's open for all us girls to join in!!!!
> 
> Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll,
> 
> Girrlll, my girls are big enough (IMHO); walking round here filling a "D" cup . They already rule. Everywhere they go, just take over!


 

i'll start today, but i read that eggwhite is very mucus forming and congesting to the system, so will i get results if i just used the yolk? 
so i need to get wheat germ oil and wheatgerm and is that it? i'm excited about starting this


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Okay, Chicas,

First, LovinLocks, Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll does not drink her egg whole.  I'm not even going there.   I've never recommended going straight from the shell to the head to anyone.  The recipe called for blended, I do blended.  I am not hardcore.  It's not that serious for me.  I have a *serious* gag reflex.



LovinLocks said:


> I was all for this until I read:
> 
> I just ain't on that. Maybe because they made me do that the night I went over when I pledged a certain sorority. Eeee yuk. I wonder if _Br Bmbshell_ took hers this way?
> 
> P.S.
> 
> I just re-read the first thread and I'm just gonna do what the book/recipe said. The way I see it, the bennies of blended egg(in spite of what the other book said about not blending ) are probably better than me NOT doing it.


 
Ofourse you can join, RENIBELL~  go get them regular eggs and cocktail with us!  I've never used organic eggs.



RENIBELL said:


> wow, i may actually join in as well, i wanted to start this and got the organic eggs, i liked the shake but i thought the eggs were tooo pricey, if i can use reglar eggs, can i be an egglette too Please?


 
I truly don't need my girls any bigger than they are, but they are perkier, they stand better and I like that.  The skin on my breasts even looks more taut and smooth.



LovinLocks said:


> Renibell,
> 
> Looks like she's open for all us girls to join in!!!! >>>
> 
> Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll,
> 
> Girrlll, my girls are big enough (IMHO); walking round here filling a "D" cup . They already rule. Everywhere they go, just take over!


 

Hot40, you've gotta stay on the wagon, girl friend.  .  Think of all the benefits you're missing...come on back, Chica.  We're waiting for ya.


Hot40 said:


> Ok ladies geeting back on the wagon today, will get to store for my products and
> check out chlorella could add it to me drink


 
I haven't found this to be true.  There have been no other postings about this, either.  And i'm really sensitive to congestion issues.  I use the whole egg so maybe others will chime in on this.  All you need is raw wheat germ and wheat germ oil... www.iherb.com is a great vendor.  I purchase Viobin wg oil, 32 oz and bob's mill raw wheat germ from them.  I found my local grocer carries bob's raw wheat germ, so i'll be purchasing from them now.



RENIBELL said:


> i'll start today, but i read that eggwhite is very mucus forming and congesting to the system, so will i get results if i just used the yolk?
> so i need to get wheat germ oil and wheatgerm and is that it? i'm excited about starting this


 

Welcome Egglettes LovinLocks and RENIBELL and Hot40 (welcome back ) to our Nest!!


----------



## Makenzie

Day 7

Wheatgerm oil
Olive oil
Raw egg
2 percent milk
Scoop of soy protein
3 grams Chlorella 

Thinking of adding half scoop Metamuscil for fiber.


----------



## Hot40

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Okay, Chicas,
> 
> First, LovinLocks, Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll does not drink her egg whole. I'm not even going there. I've never recommended going straight from the shell to the head to anyone. The recipe called for blended, I do blended. I am not hardcore. It's not that serious for me. I have a *serious* gag reflex.
> 
> 
> 
> Ofourse you can join, RENIBELL~ go get them regular eggs and cocktail with us! I've never used organic eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> I truly don't need my girls any bigger than they are, but they are perkier, they stand better and I like that. The skin on my breasts even looks more taut and smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot40, you've gotta stay on the wagon, girl friend. . Think of all the benefits you're missing...come on back, Chica. We're waiting for ya.
> 
> 
> I haven't found this to be true. There have been no other postings about this, either. And i'm really sensitive to congestion issues. I use the whole egg so maybe others will chime in on this. All you need is raw wheat germ and wheat germ oil... www.iherb.com is a great vendor. I purchase Viobin wg oil, 32 oz and bob's mill raw wheat germ from them. I found my local grocer carries bob's raw wheat germ, so i'll be purchasing from them now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Egglettes LovinLocks and RENIBELL and Hot40 (welcome back ) to our Nest!!


 

Thanks I love the results I am such a bomb. Partof it is keeping the hubby out of my stuff so I dont run out  I asked him he wants long hair


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

i'm cocktailin' it, now, Egglettes!

G'nite!


----------



## Pooks

My friend:  "What are you doing differently?  You look really fresh, like you're glowing..."

Me:  Oh just taking that egg shake I told you about... 

She'll be jumping on in no time girls.  I also recruited one of my sisters.  Mummy is still downing her cocktail with me every morning too.  

WL shake and CHL are working together for my goooooooooood!!


----------



## Makenzie

Day 8

Wheatgerm oil
Olive oil
Raw egg
2 percent milk
Scoop of soy protein

I will be taking the Chlorella separately.  I got so sleepy Saturday and Sunday during various activities.  The Chlorella is the newest ingredient I put in my shake.  I'll be taking that in the evening from now on.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh m gosh, after my post last nite, i had my cocktail with _chlorella_, well, i must have added too much chlorella, bcs, i was up all night with violent vomiting and diarrhea.  I'm keeping my stomach empty for the most part, i had to stay home today.  I was up ALL night.  Lesson learned, 2 tblspns was too too much.


----------



## Makenzie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Oh m gosh, after my post last nite, i had my cocktail with _chlorella_, well, i must have added too much chlorella, bcs, i was up all night with violent vomiting and diarrhea.  I'm keeping my stomach empty for the most part, i had to stay home today.  I was up ALL night.  Lesson learned, 2 tblspns was too too much.




Oh no, that doesn't sound good at all.  Hope you feel better.


----------



## Amour

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Good recipe. No, great recipe. I used to add cinnamon, i'll revisit that, um, no, i'll buy more...i ran out and forgot about it. This sounds like banana bread!
> 
> Hey Waistlength Mixologists, post your 'pes in this thread...inquiring minds wanna know.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=357439


 
I updated my recipe it was a little bland lol

so now

2 eggs
milk
banana
almond extract
vanilla extract
nutmeg
cinnamon
molasses
condensed milk (for sweetness, not really necessary however)
wheatgerm
wheatgerm oil

& it tastes actually really good, I like to drink it. It tastes like non alcoholic guiness punch LOL. I may try some carrot juice aswell (sounds yucky but when my Mom makes guiness punch she puts carrot juice in there and you cant taste it at all, so may give it a try if I have any left over carrots)

Just wanted to say I love this thread!!!


----------



## Amerie123

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Oh m gosh, after my post last nite, i had my cocktail with _chlorella_, well, i must have added too much chlorella, bcs, i was up all night with violent vomiting and diarrhea. I'm keeping my stomach empty for the most part, i had to stay home today. I was up ALL night. Lesson learned, 2 tblspns was too too much.


 
The chlorella made me do that too (with the exception of the diarrhea). But I'm going to try again soon hopefully with just a lower dosage.


----------



## Makenzie

2 tblspoons Chlorella is equivalent to how many grams?


----------



## Vinyl

I started adding 2 scoops of Chocolate Whey Protein to my shake, and it tastes great!

For those of you who use the shake and Chlorella, is there an increased hair growth rate than with just the shake?


----------



## PuffyBrown

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Oh m gosh, after my post last nite, i had my cocktail with _chlorella_, well, i must have added too much chlorella, bcs, i was up all night with violent vomiting and diarrhea. I'm keeping my stomach empty for the most part, i had to stay home today. I was up ALL night. Lesson learned, 2 tblspns was too too much.


 

Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

2 tblspns - That was like 24 gms!!!  I have no report on increased growth.  I'm still new to this, proof in my OD on chl. :-(

Thanks for the well wishes, Egglettes.  

I'm back on the train tomorrow, minus Chl...i think the chl is a cause of my recent hideous headaches, i've been having it bad, lately.  My chin has had eruptions of the worst kind.  Detox is the devil!


----------



## shortycocoa

I haven't been able to order chlorella yet but I will!  I ran out of liquid chlorophyll so I need to get some more of that too!  

Br*nze I'm glad you're taking it easy and recuperating.

I missed my cocktail monday but I will be damned if I miss it today!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Day 8
> 
> Wheatgerm oil
> Olive oil
> Raw egg
> 2 percent milk
> Scoop of soy protein
> 
> I will be taking the Chlorella separately. I got so sleepy Saturday and Sunday during various activities. The Chlorella is the newest ingredient I put in my shake. I'll be taking that in the evening from now on.


 

what is it like with olive oil? 
what are the benefits? 
that kinda makes me feel queasy thinking about it in my shake!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Oh m gosh, after my post last nite, i had my cocktail with _chlorella_, well, i must have added too much chlorella, bcs, i was up all night with violent vomiting and diarrhea. I'm keeping my stomach empty for the most part, i had to stay home today. I was up ALL night. Lesson learned, 2 tblspns was too too much.


 
yeah, it took me a little while to work up to two tablespoons!!! 

hugs to you, hope you feel better


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Amour said:


> I updated my recipe it was a little bland lol
> 
> so now
> 
> 2 eggs
> milk
> banana
> almond extract
> vanilla extract
> nutmeg
> cinnamon
> molasses
> condensed milk (for sweetness, not really necessary however)
> wheatgerm
> wheatgerm oil
> 
> & it tastes actually really good, I like to drink it. It tastes like non alcoholic guiness punch LOL. I may try some carrot juice aswell (sounds yucky but when my Mom makes guiness punch she puts carrot juice in there and you cant taste it at all, so may give it a try if I have any left over carrots)
> 
> Just wanted to say I love this thread!!!


 
hmmm i love me some guiness punch  my mom puts carrot juice in hers too its yummy


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> 2 tblspns - That was like 24 gms!!! I have no report on increased growth. I'm still new to this, proof in my OD on chl. :-(
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes, Egglettes.
> 
> I'm back on the train tomorrow, minus Chl...i think the chl is a cause of my recent hideous headaches, i've been having it bad, lately. My chin has had eruptions of the worst kind. Detox is the devil!


 

wow, i did not know i was taking 24 grams!! sounds a lot, but i'm sticking to it


----------



## PuffyBrown

I know I am late on this but what is the CHL supposed to do anyway?


----------



## Pooks

shortycocoa said:


> I haven't been able to order chlorella yet but I will! I ran out of liquid chlorophyll so I need to get some more of that too!
> 
> Br*nze I'm glad you're taking it easy and recuperating.
> 
> I missed my cocktail monday but I will be damned if I miss it today!


 
Shortycocoa if you are getting on the CHL train, you may not need to purchase chlorophyll in addition - CHL contains alot of chlorophyll - check out the 1st 2 posts in the CHL thread for the nutritional profile of CHL.  HTH


----------



## Makenzie

Blaque*Angel said:


> what is it like with olive oil?
> what are the benefits?
> that kinda makes me feel queasy thinking about it in my shake!



I figured I was using wheatgerm oil might as well throw the olive oil in with it.  Slight oily texture, but it is very slight.  I make sure to blend very well.  I read that olive oil helps prevent heart attack, stroke and some cancer.  It is one of the essential fatty acids.  Also it is said to help with ones weight.

I learned a little bit about it at Weight Watcher's, but am still doing research to understand fully.  In the meantime I throw a teaspoon in every morning.  So far so good.


----------



## Makenzie

Day 9

Wheatgerm oil
Olive oil
Raw egg
2 percent milk
Scoop of soy protein

I am really enjoying this shake.  My energy is steadily increasing.  If I would only get off my butt and exercise, ya'll wouldn't be able to tell me nuttin.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Egglettes, I was able to cocktail it this morning, granted, my tummy was a bit queasy, but I made it through...I could not do without it one more day!!  Ofcourse, no Chlorella.

PuffyBrown, you gotta check out the chlorella thread.  It helps with hair growth (some claim 2 inches per month) and overall wellness.  I joined it bcs of weight loss and back pain, hoping to get relief in both areas.  I'm new to it all, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Hi Ladies, I am over here lurking from the Chlorella thread cause I seen Bronze up in there! I wanna be a bombshell too!  Can I, huh, huh??  

So I started this morning... But I just mixed a whole egg with a little bit of OJ and half water, and some flax oil and chugged it... It was great.. Just tasted like juice.  I used water and half OJ to cut the calories of the juice and sugar.  Is it necessary that I use wheat germ or is flax just as fine?  

My concerns are few, but only about the boobs getting bigger... I'm a DD right now, up from a C (blame it on the birth control-if I didn't have such violent periods, I woulda thrown them away months ago-hoepfully Chlorella will help me there)... So needless to say, I dont need any bigger boobs.  Is everyone experiencing that or just some?

Also, I've read a lot of posts, but 300 pages, whew!  So what's the average growth rate people are getting?  I saw thickness as one of the results as well.. I've gotten tremendous thickness nad filling in with Chlorella.. I am anxious to see how these two work in concert with each other... TIA


----------



## c*c*chic*

i officially back on with you guys! i started today:

1 egg
1 cup soy milk
2 scoops van soy protein powder
crushed 1 chlorella pill 
cinnamon powder
raw wheat germ

it was pretty good. im going to get some sugar free strawberry syrup or sf chocolate syrup for something different. good day egglettes!


----------



## shortycocoa

pookiwah said:


> Shortycocoa if you are getting on the CHL train, you may not need to purchase chlorophyll in addition - CHL contains alot of chlorophyll - check out the 1st 2 posts in the CHL thread for the nutritional profile of CHL. HTH


 

Thanks Pookiwah.  I had started reading that thread a few weeks before I decided to officially join LHCF and become and egglette but I think I stopped on page 3.  I am going to start over and tackle that whole thread though.  I ended up buying the liquid chlorophyll around the time I had bought the ingredients for the cocktail because I couldn't fit the chlorella in my budget at the time.  It seems like it would be more beneficial to take the chlorella instead but I will keep the chlorophyll on standby in times when I cannot afford to re-up on the chlorella.  Right now I am adding a green powder blend to my cocktail (which I had this morning).  I will use up the green powder and invest in some chlorella going forward.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Belle, ofcourse you can be a B*mbsh~ll, there's more than enough to go around!  

First, do not use oj to make your cocktail. The orange juice is not in the original recipe and the author says it cuts the absorption of the nutrients from the shake.  So, go with some form of milk, soy, almond, rice, what have you.

Okay, chances are, unless you cut back on calories, your boobs will get larger. They will.  I haven't cut calories and my boobs have perked up.  I don't know if this is across the board, but there have been some that experienced this.

I think substituting flax for wheat germ would be okay, but if I were you, I'd try to go with the original recipe to at least see how it works out.  You can change ingredients to suit your needs thereafter.

I can't tell ya on average what the growth rate is, but everyone has experienced faster growth and thickening of hair. 

They are complimentary and both have had great results on not only hair, but overall health.

Welcome Egglette Belle_Reveuse28 to our Nest!!!




belle_reveuse28 said:


> Hi Ladies, I am over here lurking from the Chlorella thread cause I seen Bronze up in there! I wanna be a bombshell too! Can I, huh, huh??
> 
> So I started this morning... But I just mixed a whole egg with a little bit of OJ and half water, and some flax oil and chugged it... It was great.. Just tasted like juice. I used water and half OJ to cut the calories of the juice and sugar. Is it necessary that I use wheat germ or is flax just as fine?
> 
> My concerns are few, but only about the boobs getting bigger... I'm a DD right now, up from a C (blame it on the birth control-if I didn't have such violent periods, I woulda thrown them away months ago-hoepfully Chlorella will help me there)... So needless to say, I dont need any bigger boobs. Is everyone experiencing that or just some?
> 
> Also, I've read a lot of posts, but 300 pages, whew! So what's the average growth rate people are getting? I saw thickness as one of the results as well.. I've gotten tremendous thickness nad filling in with Chlorella.. I am anxious to see how these two work in concert with each other... TIA


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome back C*C*Chic*!!!



c*c*chic* said:


> i officially back on with you guys! i started today:
> 
> 1 egg
> 1 cup soy milk
> 2 scoops van soy protein powder
> crushed 1 chlorella pill
> cinnamon powder
> raw wheat germ
> 
> it was pretty good. im going to get some sugar free strawberry syrup or sf chocolate syrup for something different. good day egglettes!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Not sure if I answered this, Lux, but I am expecting to have increased growth.  I haven't been green long enough to answer this, though.  I know one thing, The Cocktail had my facial hair growing really quickly and now, Chlorella is making me entirely too hairy - too quickly.



Lux In Musica said:


> I started adding 2 scoops of Chocolate Whey Protein to my shake, and it tastes great!
> 
> For those of you who use the shake and Chlorella, is there an increased hair growth rate than with just the shake?


----------



## kitamay

I am officially getting back on the egg train. I had stopped for a while when I was exploring chlorella. I really liked the benfefits I was getting from it. I just got lazy and some other things came up that were occupying my mind and time. It's funny now to go back and read that other's were experiencing the bigger boobie syndrome like I was. I didn't realize it was from the shake. I actually had to go out and by a new bra,lol. My hair was really doing great while I was on it. I still have my basic ingredients so I am starting back up right now!


----------



## RENIBELL

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Not sure if I answered this, Lux, but I am expecting to have increased growth. I haven't been green long enough to answer this, though. I know one thing, The Cocktail had my facial hair growing really quickly and now, Chlorella is making me entirely too hairy - too quickly.


 

Facial hairs? , what about the hair on yor head? did that really grow too? i have been having mine since sunday, here is my recipe

2 egg yolks
pot of goat yogurt
flaxseed oil 2 table spn
wheat germ oil 1 table spn
raw wheat germ 1 table spn
liquid multivitamin 1 table spn

i'll see how i get on with this. it doesnt taste gross, but its not that yummy either, i dont blend it, i just whisked it together do i need to post starting pics?anyway, i tried to attach a pic, hope you can all see it


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Back, Kitamay!!



kitamay said:


> I am officially getting back on the egg train. I had stopped for a while when I was exploring chlorella. I really liked the benfefits I was getting from it. I just got lazy and some other things came up that were occupying my mind and time. It's funny now to go back and read that other's were experiencing the bigger boobie syndrome like I was. I didn't realize it was from the shake. I actually had to go out and by a new bra,lol. My hair was really doing great while I was on it. I still have my basic ingredients so I am starting back up right now!


 


RENIBELL said:


> Facial hairs? , Uh, yeah.  Like little hairs growing here and there....what about the hair on yor head? My hair growth has been phenomenal.  did that really grow too? i have been having mine since sunday, here is my recipe
> 
> 2 egg yolks
> pot of goat yogurt
> flaxseed oil 2 table spn
> wheat germ oil 1 table spn
> raw wheat germ 1 table spn
> liquid multivitamin 1 table spn
> 
> i'll see how i get on with this. it doesnt taste gross, but its not that yummy either, i dont blend it, i just whisked it together do i need to post starting pics?anyway, i tried to attach a pic, hope you can all see it


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Renibell, Great recipe, by the way...



RENIBELL said:


> Facial hairs? , what about the hair on yor head? did that really grow too? i have been having mine since sunday, here is my recipe
> 
> 2 egg yolks
> pot of goat yogurt
> flaxseed oil 2 table spn
> wheat germ oil 1 table spn
> raw wheat germ 1 table spn
> liquid multivitamin 1 table spn
> 
> i'll see how i get on with this. it doesnt taste gross, but its not that yummy either, i dont blend it, i just whisked it together do i need to post starting pics?anyway, i tried to attach a pic, hope you can all see it


----------



## Makenzie

My mother is expressing concern about me taking a raw egg EVERYDAY.  While researching the cholesterol content in eggs, I came across some reading stating one of the benefits of ingesting eggs is shiny hair.  I hear drinking more water increases shine, but that's another thread.  (Let me take a couple swigs from my water bottle before I continue.)

My hair has never really had a shine to it.  Oil sheen made a temporary shine, but eh....  Henna, while I love it, I didn't get the shine it's known for.  I did an oil rinse once and that helped.  But that was a month ago, so I am sure this egg cocktail is giving my hair the shine I'm seeing today.  Nothing blinging, but no dullness either.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Ditto.  My hair has a beautiful, natural luster to it.  Eggs rule!  
Now, where did I put my water bottle?...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Update.

I had my hair blown out and flat ironed yesterday.  I am attending a grad party tonight.  So at the workplace, A gazillion people mauled me at the front door pawing my hair, with concerns of, "You relaxed your hair?  You got a perm?  You look so pretty _today_!"  

Which leads to my observation.  People love straight hair!  As many compliments as I get with my poofy, big hair or my co-wash'n'go bun, hands down, my straightened hair stops people dead in their tracks!  Has anyone else noticed this?  

(I must add, this was not happening 7 months ago.  My hair was *not *looking good.  It was all thin and lifeless. There has been some progress - alot of progress).


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Update.
> 
> I had my hair blown out and flat ironed yesterday.  I am attending a grad party tonight.  So at the workplace, A gazillion people mauled me at the front door pawing my hair, with concerns of, "You relaxed your hair?  You got a perm?  You look so pretty _today_!"
> 
> Which leads to my observation.  People love straight hair!  As many compliments as I get with my poofy, big hair or my co-wash'n'go bun, hands down, my straightened hair stops people dead in their tracks!  Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> (I must add, this was not happening 7 months ago.  My hair was *not *looking good.  It was all thin and lifeless. There has been some progress - alot of progress).



Good for you, girl!!!! I know you were all smiles when those gadzillion people were looking and complementing you on your hair!!  Nothing like progress, and it sounds like you're making plenty of it! Our hair cocktail is working its magic! Has it been just 7 months and you've seen such a turn-a-round in your hair??? That's enough incentive for me. Congrats Bronze!! Now get that camera out and show us some pics!! We love progress too!!


----------



## LovinLocks

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Which leads to my observation.  People love straight hair!  As many compliments as I get with my poofy, big hair or my co-wash'n'go bun, hands down, my straightened hair stops people dead in their tracks!  Has anyone else noticed this?




Whoa yeah, mad crazy; yup I've noticed!!


----------



## c*c*chic*

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Welcome back C*C*Chic*!!!



thanx bronze!!! i love this board, you ladies motivate me sooo much! im getting a perm tomorrow and going back to the gym weds. im ready for a change!!!


----------



## shortycocoa

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Update.
> 
> I had my hair blown out and flat ironed yesterday. I am attending a grad party tonight. So at the workplace, A gazillion people mauled me at the front door pawing my hair, with concerns of, "You relaxed your hair? You got a perm? You look so pretty _today_!"
> 
> Which leads to my observation. People love straight hair! As many compliments as I get with my poofy, big hair or my co-wash'n'go bun, hands down, my straightened hair stops people dead in their tracks! Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> (I must add, this was not happening 7 months ago. My hair was *not *looking good. It was all thin and lifeless. There has been some progress - alot of progress).


 

get it Br*nze!  can't wait for the pics!  I just finished my cocktail.  I was up pretty early this morning so I went ahead and got it in.


----------



## Makenzie

Day 10

Wheatgerm oil
Olive oil
Raw egg
2 percent milk
2 Scoops of soy protein

Can ya'll tell I'm using this thread as a journal?  I thinking off adding raw wheat germ and bacopa (for mental clarity and longevity).


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Never heard of this.  Let me know how it goes with this.  Good journaling idea. 


Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Day 10
> 
> Wheatgerm oil
> Olive oil
> Raw egg
> 2 percent milk
> 2 Scoops of soy protein
> 
> Can ya'll tell I'm using this thread as a journal? I thinking off adding raw wheat germ and _bacopa_ (for mental clarity and longevity).


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Missed my cocktail, will get it this evening.


----------



## belle_reveuse28

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Belle, ofcourse you can be a B*mbsh~ll, there's more than enough to go around!
> 
> First, do not use oj to make your cocktail. The orange juice is not in the original recipe and the author says it cuts the absorption of the nutrients from the shake.  So, go with some form of milk, soy, almond, rice, what have you.
> 
> Okay, chances are, unless you cut back on calories, your boobs will get larger. They will.  I haven't cut calories and my boobs have perked up.  I don't know if this is across the board, but there have been some that experienced this.
> 
> I think substituting flax for wheat germ would be okay, but if I were you, I'd try to go with the original recipe to at least see how it works out.  You can change ingredients to suit your needs thereafter.
> 
> I can't tell ya on average what the growth rate is, but everyone has experienced faster growth and thickening of hair.
> 
> They are complimentary and both have had great results on not only hair, but overall health.
> 
> Welcome Egglette Belle_Reveuse28 to our Nest!!!




Thanks Bombshell!!  I will heed ur advice and go and get some rice milk... Thought I was doin somethin with the OJ (hee-hee).... I will go to Trader Joes today and see what they have or Whole Foods.  I'm sure one of them will have the wheat germ as well....  I will start the official recipe tomorrow.... Will keep updating and let you all see how it works... As for the boobs, I'm def gonna have to cut calories causes these janks are suriously too big.  I've lost 20 lbs and the more weight I loose, the bigger they look...  Lawd hep meh!  Is it the calories in this drink that makes the boobs larger, the wheat germ or the egg?


----------



## RENIBELL

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Missed my cocktail, will get it this evening.


 
wow bronze !your progress sounds amazing, its encoraging. i heard the body absorbs ntrients better in the evening to mid afternoon, prefer to take my shake in the morning, but i was wondering if it would make a difference had my first thing this morning,


----------



## Amour

belle_reveuse28 said:


> Is it the calories in this drink that makes the boobs larger, the wheat germ or the egg?


 
I want to know this too, only so i can upp the anty blondboob


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Belle, I wanna say it's the eggs and milk (soy and regular).  You may not get as much umph if you're using rice milk, so I think you'll be okay in the boobs department.    If you begin to sprout, let us know, okay?



belle_reveuse28 said:


> Thanks Bombshell!! I will heed ur advice and go and get some rice milk... Thought I was doin somethin with the OJ (hee-hee).... I will go to Trader Joes today and see what they have or Whole Foods. I'm sure one of them will have the wheat germ as well.... I will start the official recipe tomorrow.... Will keep updating and let you all see how it works... As for the boobs, I'm def gonna have to cut calories causes these janks are suriously too big. I've lost 20 lbs and the more weight I loose, the bigger they look... Lawd hep meh! Is it the calories in this drink that makes the boobs larger, the wheat germ or the egg?


 


Amour said:


> I want to know this too, only so i can upp the anty blondboob


 *^^Crackin' Up at your Girls!!!*



RENIBELL said:


> wow bronze !your progress sounds amazing, its encoraging. i heard the body absorbs ntrients better in the evening to mid afternoon, prefer to take my shake in the morning, but i was wondering if it would make a difference had my first thing this morning,


 
Thanks, Renibell, I can really honestly say that my hair has changed because this time last year I rcvd no compliments - ever.  

I used to get compliments all the time, like on the street, in the store, etc.  So when they stopped coming it was _noticeable_.  

I've been on this cocktail since October and my hair is beginning to feel and look like _my_ hair.  It's not there yet, but it's getting there.  I'm excited that it'll be even better than before.  

Now I'm not claiming hair that looks like Feature Hair of the Month, or anything, but I know it's getting better.  And for that, I'm thankful.


----------



## tallnomad

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Belle, I wanna say it's the eggs and *milk (soy and regular**)*.  You may not get as much umph if you're using rice milk, so I think you'll be okay in the boobs department.    If you begin to sprout, let us know, okay?



I just want to say, I am a 34DD who has gone up to a 34DDD from this drink and I've been using mostly almond milk and sometimes hemp.  So, it's probably the eggs and perhaps the entire combination giving me some "ummph."  

But, Amour, I think you'll be like this :blondboob very soon!  

I'm not excited about going up a cup size, but at least they're perky.


----------



## Makenzie

I don't want bigger boobies.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Watch your caloric intake, Pretty Brown Eyes, I don't watch/cut calories, so it was inevitable for me.  

But they will be awfully perky. 



Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> I don't want bigger boobies.


----------



## Makenzie

Day 11

Wheatgerm oil
Olive oil
Raw egg
2 percent milk
1 1 /2 Scoops of soy protein
1 multi vitamin

2 scoops protein was a bit much.  I was VERY irritable yesterday and couldn't sit still at work.   Lowering it to 1 1/2 today.


----------



## Amour

tallnomad said:


> I just want to say, I am a 34DD who has gone up to a 34DDD from this drink and I've been using mostly almond milk and sometimes hemp. So, it's probably the eggs and perhaps the entire combination giving me some "ummph."
> 
> But, Amour, I think you'll be like this :blondboob very soon!
> 
> I'm not excited about going up a cup size, but at least they're perky.


 

Wooohoo LOL

How long did it take? 

Oh and whats the maximun amount of eggs you guys would take per day. I already do two in the morning, but I start craving it in the evening but worried I'll overdo the egg.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I rarely do two eggs per day.  Others are taking two.  I dunno if i'd exceed two per day.  I tried chl - again.  I became ill - again.  I'm laying off of this for a couple of weeks.  I have a high toleration factor, and the smell AND taste of this bothers me.  I ruined a perfectly good cocktail with this.  Be careful with this Egglettes, and start really low.  I really don't want anyone getting as sick as i've gotten the last couple of days.  

Note: I did not have this problem when i took the tablets.


----------



## LovinLocks

Okay, so, Br*nzeb, trying to learn w/o having to experience I think I'll separate the two - NOT combine my hair shake w/my CHL taking.  I'll do one before work; the other after.  That should do just fine from what I'm reading.

I started out with tablets, but also from what I'm reading, I believe the powder to be the way to go (just go easy and see where my body is with it all before diving into 3gms).


----------



## LovinLocks

Amour said:


> Oh and whats the maximun amount of eggs you guys would take per day.



1 (per the recipe).

Er um, I'm curious about this "craving" this stuff??  How exactly are you taking this, hon?   I mean it ain't nasty, but I would hardly describe as "craving" for it.  Maybe you have a bomb way of mixing it; I'd like to know.  This is my first time trying this soy milk; it's aiiiight.  Always looking for something more palatable (don't wanna do whole milk though I know I would love it; it's just that I've been off milk for years and don't wanna return).


----------



## shortycocoa

Hey girls!  How goes it?  LOL @ "upping the ante"....too too funny!

Amour, I have 4 eggs a day (2 per cocktail).  There were a few days when I drank nothing but cocktails all day.  

I am out of bananas so I have been using peaches.  I will be getting some bananas soon.  Lately I have just been having one cocktail a day.  It just depends on what I am in the mood for.  But most days I drink 2 cocktails, one in the morning and one at night.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You should be good to go on this.



LovinLocks said:


> Okay, so, Br*nzeb, trying to learn w/o having to experience I think I'll separate the two - NOT combine my hair shake w/my CHL taking. I'll do one before work; the other after. That should do just fine from what I'm reading.
> 
> I started out with tablets, but also from what I'm reading, I believe the powder to be the way to go (just go easy and see where my body is with it all before diving into 3gms).


 


LovinLocks said:


> My craving is more like, my _body_ craving this drink.  Not so much the taste, bcs I rarely add fruit and other exotic ingredients like all you Egglettes.  When i miss it, i well, _miss_ it.  It makes me feel so much better, so energized, so focused.
> 
> When I don't drink it, i feel the difference.  Honestly, this drink kept me flu and cold free this winter.  I have never been healthier, to be honest.  When I missed a week, I was a wreck.  I think my immune system got really low and thus all the crap I've been through this week.  Chl didn't help matters. erplexed  I actually resumed my milk drinking bcs of the cocktail.  And, surprisingly, I haven't suffered for it.  I have been off milk for at least 9 years. Soy was the only way we rolled...
> 
> 1 (per the recipe).
> 
> Er um, I'm curious about this "craving" this stuff?? How exactly are you taking this, hon? I mean it ain't nasty, but I would hardly describe as "craving" for it. Maybe you have a bomb way of mixing it; I'd like to know. This is my first time trying this soy milk; it's aiiiight. Always looking for something more palatable (don't wanna do whole milk though I know I would love it; it's just that I've been off milk for years and don't wanna return).


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ShortyC~  you were missed.  Glad you posted.  
Hey Egglettes, I don't wanna call you *all *by name, but... drop us a line!  Haven't heard from you in a while and you are definitely missed.  Let us know how goes it!  I pray you all are better than fine.


----------



## ayoung

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> I don't want bigger boobies.



I do


----------



## Aspire

OK . . . so I have been trying to up my raw intake to 80%/day and I have been doing shakes in the am.  I would really like to try this (even if it had no hair benefits, the nutritional benefits are great); however, I can not find wheat germ oil at any of my local stores, including the local whole foods type store. They never even heard of it.  *So my questions are*:
- Is it too late?
- Where can I find wheat germ oil (I am in the boonies, so a substitution would be great)?
- I do very little milk protein, can I use almond milk instead?  I see soy so that is not much different.

TIA!!!


----------



## tallnomad

Amour--not sure how long it took.  I've been drinking it since December and around January, for my bday, my mom got me some new bras.  So, I guess a month!  Dang--that's fast.  My boobs always seemed to be around, but now they really are.  I feel like I'm walking with a rack or table in front of me.  They are very noticeable.  

I'm visiting home right now.  My mom knows I'm a bit self-conscious about my chest, especially now.  So instead of hugging me first, she grab my boobs and started cracking up instead.  

I do one egg.  I've done two at times, but on a consistent basis it's only one.



Amour said:


> Wooohoo LOL
> 
> How long did it take?
> 
> Oh and whats the maximun amount of eggs you guys would take per day. I already do two in the morning, but I start craving it in the evening but worried I'll overdo the egg.


----------



## tallnomad

Aspire--I use almond milk.


Ladies, have any of you had to up your fitness/workout routines since beginning to drink this shake?

I know that some people have posted that they felt as if they were gaining weight.  I was under the impression that the weight gain was mostly a result of some people adding whey protein to their shakes in addition to the raw eggs.

I am only doing the raw egg and I feel like I am gaining weight.  It looks good, but I feel like I'm getting too thick.  I've always been tall and thin, but my body is definitely changing.  I just started working out recently as a result of this weight.  

Anyone of you had to increase or modify your workout routine?


----------



## LovinLocks

ayoung said:


> I do


----------



## LovinLocks

Aspire said:


> OK . . . so I have been trying to up my raw intake to 80%/day and I have been doing shakes in the am.  I would really like to try this (even if it had no hair benefits, the nutritional benefits are great); however, I can not find wheat germ oil at any of my local stores, including the local whole foods type store. They never even heard of it.



Oh my goodness, Booh.  Geez oh man.  I know you were too through with them!  I sure hope you find it 'cause I'd hate for you to have to go through the trouble and expense of mail order.  If it comes to that you can find almost anything on e-Bay.  Keep up posted, okay?

If you think of it, please pm me about going raw, will ya?  I am on the same journey, but verrrry new at it.

Thanksl


----------



## LovinLocks

tallnomad said:


> Aspire--I use almond milk.
> 
> 
> Ladies, have any of you had to up your fitness/workout routines since beginning to drink this shake?
> 
> I know that some people have posted that they felt as if they were gaining weight.  I was under the impression that the weight gain was mostly a result of some people adding whey protein to their shakes in addition to the raw eggs.



Okay, this ain't good; ain't funny.    Anybody want to speak to this?  I thought I'd read most of the thread and I surely didn't run across this piece of information (if I had, probably wouldn't be here now).  What's up with this phenom yaw'll?


----------



## Chiba_revolution

I've just ordered my wheat germ and germ oil from iherb.com
And as soon as I get it I will join you guys.
The amount of times I scrunched my nose at this thread due to raw egg, and now I'm trying it.


*Bins Chlorella* Can't take it 

Now is there a *results thread?* I've read every 5-6 pages of this thread and can't find anyone mention any specific results about the extra growth they've gotten. Plus everytime I click growth in the search button I'm getting some off results...


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I rarely do two eggs per day. Others are taking two. I dunno if i'd exceed two per day. I tried chl - again. I became ill - again. I'm laying off of this for a couple of weeks. I have a high toleration factor, and the smell AND taste of this bothers me. I ruined a perfectly good cocktail with this. Be careful with this Egglettes, and start really low. I really don't want anyone getting as sick as i've gotten the last couple of days.
> 
> Note: I did not have this problem when i took the tablets.


 

Awww sorry to read this again bronze! 

do take the lowest of low doses when you re-start.(0.5grams)
You could be allergic to Chlorella, A very few are!!

I think if I threw up after Chlorella , i would be put off it for a little while...


----------



## Blaque*Angel

shortycocoa said:


> Hey girls! How goes it? LOL @ "upping the ante"....too too funny!
> 
> Amour, I have 4 eggs a day (2 per cocktail). There were a few days when I drank nothing but cocktails all day.
> 
> I am out of bananas so I have been using peaches. I will be getting some bananas soon. Lately I have just been having one cocktail a day. It just depends on what I am in the mood for. But most days I drink 2 cocktails, one in the morning and one at night.


 
wow, double the goodness!!!

what is it like only having egg shakes and nothing else? i bet you are satisfied 

how is your hair doing? i bet the thickness is out of control


----------



## Blaque*Angel

bins Chlorella   

lol, you shoulda donated that good stuff to me chiba 

I have not gained weight, i have lost weight as i have cut out bad carbohydrates from my diet, i think if you eat bad whilst taking this egg shake you will gain weight!!!



Chiba_revolution said:


> I've just ordered my wheat germ and germ oil from iherb.com
> And as soon as I get it I will join you guys.
> The amount of times I scrunched my nose at this thread due to raw egg, and now I'm trying it.
> 
> 
> *Bins Chlorella* Can't take it
> 
> Now is there a *results thread?* I've read every 5-6 pages of this thread and can't find anyone mention any specific results about the extra growth they've gotten. Plus everytime I click growth in the search button I'm getting some off results...


----------



## Makenzie

Day 12

Wheatgerm oil
Olive oil
Raw egg
2 percent milk
1 1 /2 Scoops of soy protein
1 multi vitamin



shortycocoa said:


> Hey girls!  How goes it?  LOL @ "upping the ante"....too too funny!
> 
> Amour, I have 4 eggs a day (2 per cocktail).  There were a few days when I drank nothing but cocktails all day.
> 
> I am out of bananas so I have been using peaches.  I will be getting some bananas soon.  Lately I have just been having one cocktail a day.  It just depends on what I am in the mood for.  But most days I drink 2 cocktails, one in the morning and one at night.



What are the benefits of two shakes a day?  Has it curved your appetite?  I notice I don't get as hungry as I used to.  



ayoung said:


> I do


I wish I could give you some of mine.  I'm going bra shopping today because the cup runneth over.



Chiba_revolution said:


> I've just ordered my wheat germ and germ oil from iherb.com
> And as soon as I get it I will join you guys.
> The amount of times I scrunched my nose at this thread due to raw egg, and now I'm trying it.
> 
> 
> *Bins Chlorella* Can't take it
> 
> Now is there a *results thread?* I've read every 5-6 pages of this thread and can't find anyone mention any specific results about the extra growth they've gotten. Plus everytime I click growth in the search button I'm getting some off results...



No noticeably hair change yet.  I've been bunning and haven't been paying attention honestly.  But my energy is fire.  Love it.  I just need to channel this energy to exercise and I'd be good.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Aspire, you can get your wheat germ oil from www.iherb.com they have excellent prices and shipping.



Aspire said:


> OK . . . so I have been trying to up my raw intake to 80%/day and I have been doing shakes in the am. I would really like to try this (even if it had no hair benefits, the nutritional benefits are great); however, I can not find wheat germ oil at any of my local stores, including the local whole foods type store. They never even heard of it. *So my questions are*:
> - Is it too late?
> - Where can I find wheat germ oil (I am in the boonies, so a substitution would be great)?
> - I do very little milk protein, can I use almond milk instead? I see soy so that is not much different.
> 
> TIA!!!


 
Amour - LOL at your mom grabbing your boobs!  


tallnomad said:


> Amour--not sure how long it took. I've been drinking it since December and around January, for my bday, my mom got me some new bras. So, I guess a month! Dang--that's fast. My boobs always seemed to be around, but now they really are. I feel like I'm walking with a rack or table in front of me. They are very noticeable.
> 
> I'm visiting home right now. My mom knows I'm a bit self-conscious about my chest, especially now. So instead of hugging me first, she grab my boobs and started cracking up instead.
> 
> I do one egg. I've done two at times, but on a consistent basis it's only one.


 
LovinLocks, weight gain usually comes with the addition of whey protein.  Most of those who reported this were using additional protein in their shakes, i'm not sure if Tallnomad has, but my weight hasn't crept up since i stopped adding whey.  I wouldn't be on this if it were.  I'm not watching my calories or carbs or anything.  As a matter of fact, my weight was going down as a result of this.  Then I started eating so horribly and sooo late at night that it crept back to where it was.   I am very pleased with the increased metabolism as a result of my daily cocktail.  Now, if i were to exercise and cut back a little, i'd be good to go.



LovinLocks said:


> Okay, this ain't good; ain't funny.  Anybody want to speak to this? I thought I'd read most of the thread and I surely didn't run across this piece of information (if I had, probably wouldn't be here now). What's up with this phenom yaw'll?


 


Chiba_revolution said:


> I've just ordered my wheat germ and germ oil from iherb.com
> And as soon as I get it I will join you guys.
> The amount of times I scrunched my nose at this thread due to raw egg, and now I'm trying it. Yep, my sentiments, exactly.  I could never have imagined taking this.  Now i'm an advocate.
> 
> 
> *Bins Chlorella* Can't take it
> No results thread.  Some of the Egglettes have posted pics of their hair growth and thickness in this thread, but not in one specific place.  You gotta look around in this to find it.
> 
> Now is there a *results thread?* I've read every 5-6 pages of this thread and can't find anyone mention any specific results about the extra growth they've gotten. Plus everytime I click growth in the search button I'm getting some off results...


 


Blaque*Angel said:


> bins Chlorella
> 
> lol, you shoulda donated that good stuff to me chiba
> 
> I have not gained weight, i have lost weight as i have cut out bad carbohydrates from my diet, i think if you eat bad whilst taking this egg shake you will gain weight!!!


 <<< I think this is very possible.  But if you are conscientious of your eating, you should be very happy with the results.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

No cocktail for me today, i'm gonna let my stomach settle for a couple of days....You guys drink enough for me, will ya?


----------



## LovinLocks

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> No cocktail for me today, i'm gonna let my stomach settle for a couple of days....You guys drink enough for me, will ya?



Gotcha back!!


----------



## tallnomad

In regards to my weight gain, I must say that it is solid (muscle).  I've actually gotten compliments from people.  The "weight" looks like muscle, so maybe the shake is bulking me up.  I eat a very "clean" diet.  I'm vegetarian except for salmon and tuna from time to time and I eat lots of salads and steamed veggies, soups, etc.  I don't snack too much.  So maybe I'm finally just getting my womanly curves with the help of this shake.  I am going to start running to to see if I can lean up the muscle.  

Didn't mean to scare anyone talking about weight, I should have clarified that it is muscle weight.


----------



## Vinyl

Do you still gain weight if you add whey protein but cut out other unhealthy habits? I'm a horrible eater and recently cut out junk food/sweets. I wouldn't want to see my weight stay where it is due to whey protein.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I wish i could answer this, but i didn't cut other unhealthy eating habits, so I can't say if the whey protein is sufficient in and of itself to cause weight gain.  I did notice toning and muscle improvement from the original recipe, though.  Everything seemed to get a "lift."



Lux In Musica said:


> Do you still gain weight if you add whey protein but cut out other unhealthy habits? I'm a horrible eater and recently cut out junk food/sweets. I wouldn't want to see my weight stay where it is due to whey protein.


----------



## shortycocoa

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ShortyC~ you were missed. Glad you posted.
> Hey Egglettes, I don't wanna call you *all *by name, but... drop us a line! Haven't heard from you in a while and you are definitely missed. Let us know how goes it! I pray you all are better than fine.


 

Hey Br*nze and Egglettes!  I am doing ok...just wrestling with all this hair!  I seriously don't feel like doing anything else after a co-wash and deep conditioning session.  There were a few days that I dropped the ball last week and this week because I needed a break but I need to find some discipline from somewhere because I'm on a mission!


----------



## shortycocoa

Blaque*Angel said:


> wow, double the goodness!!!
> 
> what is it like only having egg shakes and nothing else? i bet you are satisfied
> 
> how is your hair doing? i bet the thickness is out of control


 

that day I had 3 eggshakes and no snacks/grazing in between.  it was a great day!  I haven't been that disciplined since, though.  I think I was also trying to use up the eggs before they went bad.  I went fool and bought like 6 cartons at a time.  Now I'm down to 2 but I need to use those kinda fast.  I guess I was acting fast in case I was holed up in this apartment on quarantine from the swine flu scare.    I guess you could say I was well prepared.

the thickness is out of control indeed.  I am getting back to the days when I had to cut the water off midshower and detangle and then cut the water back on to resume showering.  Otherwise, I will have ran out of hot water.    I realize that I have to do that at the beginning of every year since 2007.  It usually tapers off around July or so...or should I say it gets less difficult to handle around the second half of the year.  I tried looking for a before cocktail picture of wet hair w/o product and I found one, but it's the only one I have of my hair wet with nothing on it and it's not great.  The next time I rinse completely I will take another wet hair pic without product to compare it against for you ladies.


----------



## Vinyl

I've had to fight the urge to have two eggshakes a day for awhile now. I always want to, but I'm afraid the extra egg might make me sick. Shortycocoa, your story makes me want to try it anyway! Congrats on your results!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ShortyC, that's absolutely fabulous.  Please do better about taking pics than I have.  I have my digicam all boxed ready to be shipped for repair, but have been driving around with it for weeks.  shameful.

i would luv luv luv to see your progress.



shortycocoa said:


> that day I had 3 eggshakes and no snacks/grazing in between. it was a great day! I haven't been that disciplined since, though. I think I was also trying to use up the eggs before they went bad. I went fool and bought like 6 cartons at a time. Now I'm down to 2 but I need to use those kinda fast. I guess I was acting fast in case I was holed up in this apartment on quarantine from the swine flu scare.  I guess you could say I was well prepared.
> 
> the thickness is out of control indeed. I am getting back to the days when I had to cut the water off midshower and detangle and then cut the water back on to resume showering. Otherwise, I will have ran out of hot water.  I realize that I have to do that at the beginning of every year since 2007. It usually tapers off around July or so...or should I say it gets less difficult to handle around the second half of the year. I tried looking for a before cocktail picture of wet hair w/o product and I found one, but it's the only one I have of my hair wet with nothing on it and it's not great. The next time I rinse completely I will take another wet hair pic without product to compare it against for you ladies.


 
I'm with ya, Lux, ShortyC makes me wanna up the ante as well.

I have noticed that my part - when wearing my hair bone straight, parted down the middle has gotten really really tiny.  It used to be kinda large -and I was really self-conscious.  I noticed this week that it is so small.  I used to part my hair and you really couldn't see my scalp.  Then I got to the point where my mom kept telling me to part my hair thinner and smaller.  She just couldn't wrap her head around the idea that my hair had gotten just that thin and that's just the way my hair parted, now.  erplexed  So to say the least, i'm very pleased with this.



Lux In Musica said:


> I've had to fight the urge to have two eggshakes a day for awhile now. I always want to, but I'm afraid the extra egg might make me sick. Shortycocoa, your story makes me want to try it anyway! Congrats on your results!


----------



## shortycocoa

Good morning fellow Egglettes!  I've been up for a while now but I am gonna make my drink in a few minutes.  Lux and Br*nze, go ahead and up the ante!  Lux, I know you have concerns about the second egg making you sick but it is blended so I think you'll be ok.  

I have been thinking about putting my hair in twists for a few weeks since I will have company in town next week and then next month i will be out of town for a few days.  It will definitely help me out a lot to have twists instead of loose hair (co-washing and shower time is faster and I use less conditioner and product with twists), but I can never really keep them for longer than a few days or even a week when I have done them last year.  I haven't twisted my hair this year yet, so maybe I am due for it for comparison purposes.  

I thought of doing it today/this weekend, but I try to spend time with my bf on the weekends since we don't see each other or get to do a lot during the week while he is working.

Either way, I'll keep you ladies posted.  Br*nze if I decide to twist I will definitely document with pictures!

get your drink on, ladies!


----------



## Amour

LovinLocks said:


> 1 (per the recipe).
> 
> Er um, I'm curious about this "craving" this stuff?? How exactly are you taking this, hon? I mean it ain't nasty, but I would hardly describe as "craving" for it. Maybe you have a bomb way of mixing it; I'd like to know. This is my first time trying this soy milk; it's aiiiight. Always looking for something more palatable (don't wanna do whole milk though I know I would love it; it's just that I've been off milk for years and don't wanna return).


 
I love my shake!

I use
2 eggs
milk
cinnamon
nutmeg
almond extract
vanilla extract
wheatgerm oil
wheatgerm
molasses
bananna (if i have one)
squirt of condensed milk

Sounds like ALOT but it isnt, and taste REALLLY good, like non alcoholic guiness punch obviously w/o the guiness, keeps me FULL until dinner, have to force myself to have lunch.


----------



## AKA-Tude

Ok Y'all

I subscribed to this a few pages ago and got all my ingreds in-

almond milk
one egg
maca
bee pollen
beet root powder
wheatgrass mix (wheatgrass, alfalfa, kelp, barley, parsley, spurlina, stevia)
oats
frozen strawberries

had my first shake today w/DH.

It was very good.

I'll be doing this for a while

for the hair & general health.

THANX LADIES!!!!


----------



## Stella B.

Hi egglets!!!  Just checking in to say I got my drink on today!  It was extra good because I haven't had it since Wednesday. Hope everybody is doing well with their drink and their hair and body wellness!! I've got about 3 inches of new growth, and I am not in any hurry to get a re-touch. I'm actually able to tame my new growth a lot easier now since I've been on the drink than I was last year! Wonder if the drink is changing the texture of my hair, or is it old age??? 
I know, I know!!! I'm not gonna question it, but I am going to ride this stretch out as long as possible...its already been 5 months since my last touch-up, and I'm in no hurry to do it again!!! ( I've been lurking in the BKT threads too, getting ideas!!!)  Keep drinking up ladies, cause good hair things are definitely happening!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette AKA-Tude to the Nest!!!
You are more than welcome, Did DH like it, too?  He'll be fightin' you for those eggs, AKA-T~




AKA-Tude said:


> Ok Y'all
> 
> I subscribed to this a few pages ago and got all my ingreds in-
> 
> almond milk
> one egg
> maca
> bee pollen
> beet root powder
> wheatgrass mix (wheatgrass, alfalfa, kelp, barley, parsley, spurlina, stevia)
> oats
> frozen strawberries
> 
> had my first shake today w/DH.
> 
> It was very good.
> 
> I'll be doing this for a while
> 
> for the hair & general health.
> 
> THANX LADIES!!!!


Thanks ShortyC~, don't keep fellow Egglettes waiting.....


shortycocoa said:


> Good morning fellow Egglettes! I've been up for a while now but I am gonna make my drink in a few minutes. Lux and Br*nze, go ahead and up the ante! Lux, I know you have concerns about the second egg making you sick but it is blended so I think you'll be ok.
> 
> I have been thinking about putting my hair in twists for a few weeks since I will have company in town next week and then next month i will be out of town for a few days. It will definitely help me out a lot to have twists instead of loose hair (co-washing and shower time is faster and I use less conditioner and product with twists), but I can never really keep them for longer than a few days or even a week when I have done them last year. I haven't twisted my hair this year yet, so maybe I am due for it for comparison purposes.
> 
> I thought of doing it today/this weekend, but I try to spend time with my bf on the weekends since we don't see each other or get to do a lot during the week while he is working.
> 
> Either way, I'll keep you ladies posted. Br*nze if I decide to twist I will definitely document with pictures!
> 
> get your drink on, ladies!


 
Amour you are rollin' strong!  Don't ya just love the cinnamon and nutmeg?  They curb your appetite, as well...



Amour said:


> I love my shake!
> 
> I use
> 2 eggs
> milk
> cinnamon
> nutmeg
> almond extract
> vanilla extract
> wheatgerm oil
> wheatgerm
> molasses
> bananna (if i have one)
> squirt of condensed milk
> 
> Sounds like ALOT but it isnt, and taste REALLLY good, like non alcoholic guiness punch obviously w/o the guiness, keeps me FULL until dinner, have to force myself to have lunch.


 
Hi Egglette Stella thanks for checkin' in!  
Yes, good hair things are _definitely_ happening!
That is some new growth, Chica - and it's tame.  How ya like that?  I do believe your texture is changing because it's getting nourished such good foods, has nothin' to do with old age, Hot Mama!

The BKT is gonna get us all, my order should be in today....
*waiting waiting waiting*



Stella B. said:


> Hi egglets!!! Just checking in to say I got my drink on today!  It was extra good because I haven't had it since Wednesday. Hope everybody is doing well with their drink and their hair and body wellness!! I've got about 3 inches of new growth, and I am not in any hurry to get a re-touch. I'm actually able to tame my new growth a lot easier now since I've been on the drink than I was last year! Wonder if the drink is changing the texture of my hair, or is it old age???
> I know, I know!!! I'm not gonna question it, but I am going to ride this stretch out as long as possible...its already been 5 months since my last touch-up, and I'm in no hurry to do it again!!! ( I've been lurking in the BKT threads too, getting ideas!!!) Keep drinking up ladies, cause good hair things are definitely happening!


----------



## LovinLocks

By golly perhaps that's the key . . .. I like summa Amor's add-ins.  I'm drinking mine for the day now, but I surely will keep this in mind going forward.

I'm so glad yaw'll share.

What's a "BKT" thread??


----------



## Stella B.

LovinLocks said:


> By golly perhaps that's the key . . .. I like summa Amor's add-ins.  I'm drinking mine for the day now, but I surely will keep this in mind going forward.
> 
> I'm so glad yaw'll share.
> 
> What's a "BKT" thread??


I'm glad yaw'll share too, LovinLocks! I learn soooooooooooo much from you ladies here on "hairbook!"  LovinLocks, I've got my nose all in the *B*razillian *K*eratin *T*reatment threads because I'm curious about the process, and excited about the potential of this conditioning treatment being able to manage curls, and frizz on any type of hair!!  (relaxed and natural) without creating a permanent change in the bonds of the hair.  A few of our LHCF sisters have had it done with outstanding results!!! I'm staying tuned, cause I'm liking what I see so far...  Check it out when you get a chance!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

LL , BKT = Brazilian Keratin Treatment for hair, it's used to strengthen and straighten frizzy hair...see Keratin Treatment Support Thread for more info, it's all the rage, next to the Waistlength Cocktail, that is...



LovinLocks said:


> By golly perhaps that's the key . . .. I like summa Amor's add-ins. I'm drinking mine for the day now, but I surely will keep this in mind going forward.
> 
> I'm so glad yaw'll share.
> 
> What's a "BKT" thread??


----------



## shortycocoa

Amour said:


> I love my shake!
> 
> I use
> 2 eggs
> milk
> cinnamon
> nutmeg
> almond extract
> vanilla extract
> wheatgerm oil
> wheatgerm
> molasses
> bananna (if i have one)
> squirt of condensed milk
> 
> Sounds like ALOT but it isnt, and taste REALLLY good, like non alcoholic guiness punch obviously w/o the guiness, keeps me FULL until dinner, have to force myself to have lunch.


 
Amour this sounds good!  I will have to try this mix.  How much of each ingredient do you use (e.g. cinnamon, nutmeg, etc.) or do you just eyeball it?  I used to love condensed milk in my hot tea back in the day...or was that evaporated milk?  either way it's gooooood!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Egglettes, I have finally found a camera.  See below...
For a little more info about my journey, see post #4...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Here are my progress pics...for a limited time only...
My hair has some shrinkage and isn't laying correctly, but this is the best picture i can do for the moment.  
IRL my hair looks much better, thicker than it does in the current photo. ;-(
I have cut a few inches off (maybe 2?) to work on thickness and get rid of scraggly ends.  
I think I may lay off of the heat for a while and get on the hide your hair challenge.
I'm a work in progress. 
Picture 1 ~ May  23rd, '09 
Picture 2 ~ Dec  25th, '08 
*Be Gentle*


----------



## grnidmonster

Great progress BB! It looks very nice.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

R u just being kind, grnid?  Be honest, I can take it. Oh, yeah, I think I asked you to.  

Thanks, Chica!


grnidmonster said:


> Great progress BB! It looks very nice.


----------



## tallnomad

Bronze--it does look nice.  Has a nice sheen and looks really thick to me!


----------



## shortycocoa

Br*nze, I'd say you're doing well considering you've cut off several inches throughout this whole process several times.

I did not have my cocktail this morning.  My bf ate all my peaches   and I had no other fruit in the house besides watermelon...and that was NOT going in my drink.  

He is going to the store to get me some bananas and other things in a little while so I will have my cocktail maybe for dinner.  I ate some sauteed green beans for brunch about an hour ago.

I took some pictures last night after I put more deep conditioner in.  I look a hot mess, so if i decide to post those pictures, please go easy on me.    I also started twisting my hair around 1:10 a.m. and got the bottom half done at 4:17 a.m.  so that's not TOO bad.  I will finish the top half (that requires the most work and concentration and patience) and then take pictures when my whole head is done.  I twisted with the conditioner in.  I used lustrasilk olive oil cholesterol.  I am braiding at the root so they will not unravel at the base.  I will try to go easy on this set of twists because I need them to last me for a few weeks.

I don't know when I will resume today but it will be in a little while.

ladies, get your drink on!!!!


----------



## MagnoliaBelle

Hi Bronze,

I didn't see your before pics, but your hair looks awesome in these!  Keep up the good progress and thanks for being such a great moderator and source of encouragement on this thread.  Both my mom, me, and my little chihuahua are continuing on our shake, and all of our hair is thriving.  I probably won't have length comparison pics until Jan 2010 b/c I'm waiting a whole year before I straighten again.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my cocktail on, Egglettes! G'nite n God Bless~


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Here are my progress pics...for a limited time only...
> My hair has some shrinkage and isn't laying correctly, but this is the best picture i can do for the moment.
> IRL my hair looks much better, thicker than it does in the current photo. ;-(
> I have cut a few inches off (maybe 2?) to work on thickness and get rid of scraggly ends.
> I think I may lay off of the heat for a while and get on the hide your hair challenge.
> I'm a work in progress.
> Picture 1 ~ May 23rd, '09
> Picture 2 ~ Dec 25th, '08
> *Be Gentle*


 
wow bronze, your hair is much thicker and longer, it is looking great!!

just think how it'll look on your eggshake anniversary!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks bunches, Blaque, I had a big set back a couple of weeks ago when i overloaded my hair with protein.  I hadn't had that much hair come out in a while...But, we're just gonna mooove on.  :-(  And I am looking forward to my Cocktail Anniversary...a year on this and yowsers!

Happy Memorial Day, Egglettes, Cheers! *raises cocktail*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks, Chicas, for your luv and support.  I don't think I could have stayed this consistent without your help! {{{{BIG HUG}}}



tallnomad said:


> Bronze--it does look nice. Has a nice sheen and looks really thick to me!


 


shortycocoa said:


> Br*nze, I'd say you're doing well considering you've cut off several inches throughout this whole process several times.
> 
> I did not have my cocktail this morning. My bf ate all my peaches  and I had no other fruit in the house besides watermelon...and that was NOT going in my drink.
> 
> He is going to the store to get me some bananas and other things in a little while so I will have my cocktail maybe for dinner. I ate some sauteed green beans for brunch about an hour ago.
> 
> I took some pictures last night after I put more deep conditioner in. I look a hot mess, so if i decide to post those pictures, please go easy on me.  I also started twisting my hair around 1:10 a.m. and got the bottom half done at 4:17 a.m. so that's not TOO bad. I will finish the top half (that requires the most work and concentration and patience) and then take pictures when my whole head is done. I twisted with the conditioner in. I used lustrasilk olive oil cholesterol. I am braiding at the root so they will not unravel at the base. I will try to go easy on this set of twists because I need them to last me for a few weeks.
> 
> I don't know when I will resume today but it will be in a little while.
> 
> ladies, get your drink on!!!!


 


MagnoliaBelle said:


> Hi Bronze,
> 
> I didn't see your before pics, but your hair looks awesome in these! Keep up the good progress and thanks for being such a great moderator and source of encouragement on this thread. Both my mom, me, and my little chihuahua are continuing on our shake, and all of our hair is thriving. I probably won't have length comparison pics until Jan 2010 b/c I'm waiting a whole year before I straighten again.


 


Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Here are my progress pics...for a limited time only...
> My hair has some shrinkage and isn't laying correctly, but this is the best picture i can do for the moment.
> IRL my hair looks much better, thicker than it does in the current photo. ;-(
> I have cut a few inches off (maybe 2?) to work on thickness and get rid of scraggly ends.
> I think I may lay off of the heat for a while and get on the hide your hair challenge.
> I'm a work in progress.
> Picture 1 ~ May 23rd, '09
> Picture 2 ~ Dec 25th, '08
> *Be Gentle*


----------



## foxee

Hi ladies. I have been lurking for awhile now, but just wanted you to know that I have been drinking the cocktail for almost 3 weeks now and I love it! I'd say my skin has benefited the most. It is *glowing*! 

I find that this cocktail is much more enjoyable with fruit. I use one banana and then another fruit such as strawberry, peaches or mango. The banana really helps mask that slimy egg texture that someone described a few posts back.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll im starting the shake june 1!!!!

I've been following the thread for so long and now that Im home from college I can do this!!! I am so excited to become an egglette! lol YESSS!!!!!!!! I hope to be able to do this until at least DEC. Ill be add Cholera to mine too...You dont know how excited I am to be doing this. 

My mix is going to be the basic mix with creamer and vanilla extract for taste.
Wish me luck!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

New Egglettes!!!   Yaaaay!
Welcome Egglette Foxee (luv thaaat) 
and 
Egglette DaughterOfZion1(i'm a daughter, too) 
to our Nest!!

Grow some waistlength hair, Chics!!!  You will both do great.  I can feel it. 



foxee said:


> Hi ladies. I have been lurking for awhile now, but just wanted you to know that I have been drinking the cocktail for almost 3 weeks now and I love it! I'd say my skin has benefited the most. It is *glowing*!
> 
> I find that this cocktail is much more enjoyable with fruit. I use one banana and then another fruit such as strawberry, peaches or mango. The banana really helps mask that slimy egg texture that someone described a few posts back.


 


DaughterOfZion1 said:


> Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll im starting the shake june 1!!!!
> 
> I've been following the thread for so long and now that Im home from college I can do this!!! I am so excited to become an egglette! lol YESSS!!!!!!!! I hope to be able to do this until at least DEC. Ill be add Cholera to mine too...You dont know how excited I am to be doing this.
> 
> My mix is going to be the basic mix with creamer and vanilla extract for taste.
> Wish me luck!


----------



## LovinLocks

foxee said:


> Hi ladies. I have been lurking for awhile now, but just wanted you to know that I have been drinking the cocktail for almost 3 weeks now and I love it! I'd say my skin has benefited the most. It is *glowing*!
> 
> I find that this cocktail is much more enjoyable with fruit. I use one banana and then another fruit such as strawberry, peaches or mango. The banana really helps mask that slimy egg texture that someone described a few posts back.



I haven't noticed any egg taste, but the wheat germ oil leaves a lil to be desired.  I added banana yesterday and just now.  I think that'll be my ticket (plus they are cost effective).  I'm sticking with this nonetheless.  I figure I can get raw egg from the restaurants we'll be in, but the wheat germ needs refrigeration, oy vey.

Any suggestions????? 

I just wish I paid greater attention to detail in various things in life. I see no difference, but it's only been this week that I started.  Hopefully I'll be singing another tune come end of summer.

Yikes. on the 21st going on a week's vaca and I do NOT want to d/c my cocktail.  Ay  yi yi, got to figure something out.  Geez, oh man I hope I don't have to cease for a while week!!!!


----------



## foxee

LovinLocks said:


> I haven't noticed any egg taste, but the wheat germ oil leaves a lil to be desired.


 
I have not used the wheatgerm oil yet (I have been adding an additional tbsp of wheat germ powder until I can pick up some oil this week). When doing research on another forum I found some bodybuilders add wheatgerm oil on top of their shakes after all ingredients are blended. They take one big gulp of their shake (the part with the wheatgerm oil), then get to enjoy the rest of the drink without the taste of blended wheatgerm oil. Maybe you can give this a try.



LovinLocks said:


> Yikes. on the 21st going on a week's vaca and I do NOT want to d/c my cocktail. Ay yi yi, got to figure something out. Geez, oh man I hope I don't have to cease for a while week!!!!


 
Maybe your hotel will have a fridge.  Does the wheat germ oil have to be refrigerated?  You can forgo the oil for a week. I have not used the oil yet but I feel that I'm still reaping the benefits of the cocktail.


----------



## taz007

Bronze  !!!!!!

I have been slacking on the egg shake for the last 7 days but after seeing your pics, NO MORE!  Your hair looks so good!

Off to seriously stock my stash   (My DH is about to be mad )


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

LL, don't diss your cocktail, Chica.  Not when you are just getting started.  There are portable mini blenders and just hook yourself up.  And you are already looking for results, girl, you can't slack.  You gotta figure this one out.  I may be stuck with this, too, making vacation plans.  Gotta take my own advice.  Oy vey!!



LovinLocks said:


> I haven't noticed any egg taste, but the wheat germ oil leaves a lil to be desired. I added banana yesterday and just now. I think that'll be my ticket (plus they are cost effective). I'm sticking with this nonetheless. I figure I can get raw egg from the restaurants we'll be in, but the wheat germ needs refrigeration, oy vey.
> 
> Any suggestions?????
> 
> I just wish I paid greater attention to detail in various things in life. I see no difference, but it's only been this week that I started. Hopefully I'll be singing another tune come end of summer.
> 
> Yikes. on the 21st going on a week's vaca and I do NOT want to d/c my cocktail. Ay yi yi, got to figure something out. Geez, oh man I hope I don't have to cease for a while week!!!!


 
Foxee, great idea.  I did something different today with my cocktail and the taste was 'eh' - i'm not adding fruit or anything, and still haven't gotten more cinnamon.    I absolute luv this idea.  Thank you!!!

BTW,Viobin wheat germ oil doesn't have to be friged. 



foxee said:


> I have not used the wheatgerm oil yet (I have been adding an additional tbsp of wheat germ powder until I can pick up some oil this week). *When doing research on another forum I found some bodybuilders add wheatgerm oil on top of their shakes after all ingredients are blended. They take one big gulp of their shake (the part with the wheatgerm oil), then get to enjoy the rest of the drink without the taste of blended wheatgerm oil.* Maybe you can give this a try.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe your hotel will have a fridge. Does the wheat germ oil have to be refrigerated? You can forgo the oil for a week. I have not used the oil yet but I feel that I'm still reaping the benefits of the cocktail.


 
Taz, this is with at least two inches cut since December, and probably about 2 (maybe more, I get kinda nuts with shears, and i cut a little, then a little more, then a little more...) cut since October, I kid you not.  My hair is growing like weeds.  If i didn't wear my hair out so much, I could really show progress in pics.  But I can't walk around with my endz all jacked.  I can't.  I actually could trim a good two inches more, but i'm being patient.  I need those endz for my co-wash'n'go buns that I do, anyway.



taz007 said:


> Bronze  !!!!!!
> 
> I have been slacking on the egg shake for the last 7 days but after seeing your pics, NO MORE! Your hair looks so good!  Thanks Egglette.  Get to work!
> 
> Off to seriously stock my stash  (My DH is about to be mad )


----------



## Aspire

tallnomad said:


> Aspire--I use almond milk.



Thanks!



LovinLocks said:


> If you think of it, please pm me about going raw, will ya?  I am on the same journey, but verrrry new at it.
> 
> Thanksl



Not sure I know how to PM, but I will figure it out.  I just started and it is truly a journey. 




Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Aspire, you can get your wheat germ oil from www.iherb.com they have excellent prices and shipping..



Thanks!!

I have been doing my shake each day for breakfast.  Yesterday, I had something else, but by the time I went to bed I was craving the shake.  So it was my late night snack.   I think I am up to a week now with the egg and raw wheat germ added to my morning shake and I love it.  I plan to order some wheat germ oil this week - but have one more store to check.  Once I get it, I may try the original recipe (I add tahini and raw spinach to my shake).
-


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Cocktailin' it this morning!  Yummmy!!!


----------



## Makenzie

Day 13

Wheatgerm oil
Olive oil
Raw egg
Skim milk
1 1 /2 Scoops of soy protein
1 multi vitamin


----------



## Pooks

I lost my groove ladies, my shakes don't taste so good anymore - I think its because I added the CHL back in the mix - I will continue to take it, but try and remember to leave it out of my shake to boost the yummy factor again.  I still haven't missed a day so far.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Chlorella almost killed my groove, too.  I'm gonna add it to juice and drink it seperately.  It was ruining my beloved cocktail.


----------



## Angelicus

Hello. I am drinking my shake right now. It's light, fluffy, delicious. The only problem is that I don't have the shake when I am at my SO's house-- He does not have a blender.

I got a relaxer on April 20 and the back of my hair has so much growth. It is definitely from drinking these protein/egg shakes plus the warmer seasons.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1

I have a question  Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll
Youve been doing this for almost a year right? Can you tell us how many inches you have grown since you started it (including the hair that got trimmed and cut)? thanks!!!!


----------



## DaughterOfZion1

what do you put in your shake angelicus?



Angelicus said:


> Hello. I am drinking my shake right now. It's light, fluffy, delicious. The only problem is that I don't have the shake when I am at my SO's house-- He does not have a blender.
> 
> I got a relaxer on April 20 and the back of my hair has so much growth. It is definitely from drinking these protein/egg shakes plus the warmer seasons.


----------



## HairHustla

*Hello All you Egglettes out there!*

*I am so tired right now because I went home to the states for 3 weeks and just got back but I wanted you all to know that I introduced the shake to my mom and sister and now they are "in the mix".  I had the shake just about everyday while I was at home and even experimented with different concoctions using Bolthouse juice and Odwalla since I can't get those particular juices over here.  Anyway, I just wanted to say hello and that I am still hanging in there with you all.  You all be blessed and have a great day!  *


----------



## Makenzie

Great results Bronze.


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Here are my progress pics...for a limited time only...
> My hair has some shrinkage and isn't laying correctly, but this is the best picture i can do for the moment.
> IRL my hair looks much better, thicker than it does in the current photo. ;-(
> I have cut a few inches off (maybe 2?) to work on thickness and get rid of scraggly ends.
> I think I may lay off of the heat for a while and get on the hide your hair challenge.
> I'm a work in progress.
> Picture 1 ~ May  23rd, '09
> Picture 2 ~ Dec  25th, '08
> *Be Gentle*



Hey Bronze!  Thanks for taking the time to share some pics of your progress with us!  Your hair looks good, and I can see the definite growth (inches) in the comparison pics.  Please keep the pic posted! A picture is worth  a thousand words! I know the cocktail is working...we're all reaping benefits!! Thanks for bringing this recipe to us. I wish more people could see your results. We might need to start a separate Bronze's Drink your way to waistlength hair *results* thread, showing egglets check-in comparison pics with notes so folks could easily see and follow our results and progress! You know inquiring minds want to know EVERYTHING (with pics included!)  Seeing group results showing 3/ 6 months progress, or 1 year progress within one thread would be so motivating, and eliminate a lot of questions that have already been asked and answered numerous times in the original thread!! It would also keep inspiring everyone to go for the goal when we see each other's ongoing results!!! Ladies could go to the original post to find out info about the waist length challenge, and then go to the results thread to check out what we've been doing! I'm so pumped after looking at your pics, I'm off to have my cocktail now!!
     I'll be sharing my 6 mos. results in June! Drink-up y'all for healthy, (soon-to-be) loooonnnnnngggggg, gawjus hair!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I've been doing this since October.  I'm not certain exactly how much has grown, but I've had at least 4 inches cut since October.  I don't measure my hair, but you can take a look at my photos to compare the growth.  I should have measured, but I kept my hair in a bun and didn't straighten very often - only in spurts.  And when I did, I'd trim my hair.



DaughterOfZion1 said:


> I have a question Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll
> Youve been doing this for almost a year right? Can you tell us how many inches you have grown since you started it (including the hair that got trimmed and cut)? thanks!!!!


----------



## LovinLocks

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> LL, don't diss your cocktail, Chica.  Not when you are just getting started.  There are portable mini blenders and just hook yourself up.  And you are already looking for results, girl, you can't slack.  You gotta figure this one out.  I may be stuck with this, too, making vacation plans.  Gotta take my own advice.  Oy vey!!



Oh no, my Hair Sis, me no dissin' da stuff.  Shoot, I just walked home for lunch and doin' mine as we type!!!!!  MM mm yummy (with the banana).     I'll think of something for vaca if I have to do the egg to face thing like someone described, LOL.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks, HairHustla!  I'm glad you are still chugging away!  Your hair is looking beaut, by the way.  So thick and full!  Be Blessed, Chica!



HairHustla said:


> *Hello All you Egglettes out there!*
> 
> *I am so tired right now because I went home to the states for 3 weeks and just got back but I wanted you all to know that I introduced the shake to my mom and sister and now they are "in the mix". I had the shake just about everyday while I was at home and even experimented with different concoctions using Bolthouse juice and Odwalla since I can't get those particular juices over here. Anyway, I just wanted to say hello and that I am still hanging in there with you all. You all be blessed and have a great day! *


 
Thanks Pretty~



Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Great results Bronze.


 
Thanks Stella B.  I know you are right, I'll keep the photo up.   A picture is worth a thousand words. I'm kinda shy **  But stubborn, too.  I really didn't like all the negativity about us not getting results and I will not be pressured into producing pics.  With that being said, I will start another thread with results.  But, I don't want any Egglettes to feel under the gun to share.  I'm a laissez-faire kinda gal.  

As I stated before you guys have totally been my cheerleaders and I appreciate you all.  My hair is transforming and I'm appreciating the process.

If I stated that my hair had grown an inch per month, I don't think that would be an exaggeration.  If anything, consider how much i've cut, I think it must have grown _more_ than an inch per month.



Stella B. said:


> Hey Bronze! Thanks for taking the time to share some pics of your progress with us! Your hair looks good, and I can see the definite growth (inches) in the comparison pics.  Please keep the pic posted! A picture is worth a thousand words! I know the cocktail is working...we're all reaping benefits!! Thanks for bringing this recipe to us. I wish more people could see your results. We might need to start a separate Bronze's Drink your way to waistlength hair *results* thread, showing egglets check-in comparison pics with notes so folks could easily see and follow our results and progress! You know inquiring minds want to know EVERYTHING (with pics included!)  Seeing group results showing 3/ 6 months progress, or 1 year progress within one thread would be so motivating, and eliminate a lot of questions that have already been asked and answered numerous times in the original thread!! It would also keep inspiring everyone to go for the goal when we see each other's ongoing results!!! Ladies could go to the original post to find out info about the waist length challenge, and then go to the results thread to check out what we've been doing! I'm so pumped after looking at your pics, I'm off to have my cocktail now!!
> I'll be sharing my 6 mos. results in June! Drink-up y'all for healthy, (soon-to-be) loooonnnnnngggggg, gawjus hair!!


----------



## Pooks

I forgot to say - the wheat germ/wheat germ oil/flax in this shake is having an awesome effect on my skin - I realised about 2 days ago that I have not needed to scrub dead skin off the back of my heels at all in the past 2 weeks or so since I started my shake - usually I NEEEED to, like my skin is cracking and everything, but not now, I'm amazed and so in love with this cocktail!


----------



## shortycocoa

Angelicus, are you not able to carry your blender to your boyfriend's house when you are visiting?  

you could make him a cocktail too!  I noticed that guys are also concerned about losing their hair.  I've told some friends about this and my bf and he was like 'well maybe i could start drinking it, too.' and my other male friend who said he was trying to hold on to the 'little bit of hair he had left' said he would let me make him one first to see how it tasted.  I gave him the recipe though.


----------



## Angelicus

shortycocoa said:


> Angelicus, are you not able to carry your blender to your boyfriend's house when you are visiting?


Thank you for the suggestion. I'm trying not to buy anything until I move to MD. That's why I haven't bought another blender. I did mix it up with a fork once and let him try it. He did like it, but he is not going to buy a blender. I rather use a blender though. I am, however, drinking the shake at least 4-5 times a week.

If it were up to my SO, he'd want to go totally bald. He shaves his head every other day and applies tea tree oil when he's done.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Taz, you are making some nice progress yourself!  Good work!


----------



## foxee

Hi ladies!
This week my daily shakes contain:
Soy milk (vanilla flavor)
1 organic egg
wheatgerm
one banana
4 slices of frozen peaches

My local Whole Foods was out of wheat germ oil today so I guess I dodged a (bad tasting) bullet!


----------



## taz007

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Taz, you are making some nice progress yourself!  Good work!



Thanks Bronze !

Ok, now I have my stash and I am ready.  I am willing to post progress pics in the future if you like.

I hope that this drink will help me to make BSL by October '09.  I believe that I will be an egglette for life!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

G'nite Egglettes.  Dream of Waistlength Hair, why don't you?


----------



## Pooks

Left CHL outta my shake this morning and it still tastes erplexed 
I reckon its the Viobin Wheat Germ Oil I got from iherb.  I was adding cinnamon for a few days and it didn't taste any better.  I had been eyeballing the WGO, just pouring it straight in, so today I used a tablespoon to make sure I wasn't overdoing it, and still 

I want my shake to be  again!!  

Has anyone tried any other brand of WGO and found it less offensive to the tastebuds / managed to successfully mask the taste of the Viobin brand?  Pls share how much cinnamon/nutmeg you are adding to your shake to even out the taste of the WGO. TIA ladies


----------



## Pooks

Actually I think I need to add a small banana back in - that was helping.  Still want your ideas though ladies!


----------



## Amour

shortycocoa said:


> Amour this sounds good! I will have to try this mix. How much of each ingredient do you use (e.g. cinnamon, nutmeg, etc.) or do you just eyeball it? I used to love condensed milk in my hot tea back in the day...or was that evaporated milk? either way it's gooooood!


 
Thanks

I just eye ball it LOL

Try it, I love it


----------



## Angelicus

Hi, I had my shake today.

I'm observing that some of you are adding a TON of stuff in those shakes. What is the amount yielded in the shakes that some of you are making. How in the world are you drinking all of this? Please respond via Private Message or Visitor Message (profile).

My amount yielded is less than 20oz, and that's from using only 4-6 ounces of soy milk, 1/2 banana, 2 strawberries, and a large egg.


----------



## Makenzie

Day 14

Raw Wheatgerm
Ground Flax seed
Wheatgerm oil
Olive oil
Raw egg
Skim milk
1 1 /2 Scoops of soy protein
1 multi vitamin


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Now Wheat Germ Oil is virtually tasteless.  It costs more for less.  But the taste is doable.  Banana works wonders.

Missed my cocktail. Got a late start.  Will get on it this evening.


----------



## LovinLocks

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> G'nite Egglettes.  Dream of Waistlength Hair, why don't you?



Don't mind if I do; I think I will . . . tonight .


----------



## LovinLocks

pookiwah said:


> I reckon its the Viobin Wheat Germ Oil I got from iherb.




I just checked.  I have Viobin also.  On a scale from 1 to 10 with ten being mmm yummy; I'd say the wgo is about a 4 or 5.   A couple of days ago I started adding banana to my drink (I'm using the basic recipe, btw) and that too the taste straight to an 8!


----------



## Makenzie

I may have to add some fruit.  I didn't mind the taste when I was using 2% milk and not adding raw wheat germ.  But now I'm using skim and adding raw wheat germ so it's thin and has a bit of an after taste.


----------



## Pooks

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Now Wheat Germ Oil is virtually tasteless. It costs more for less. But the taste is doable. Banana works wonders.


 


LovinLocks said:


> I just checked. I have Viobin also. On a scale from 1 to 10 with ten being mmm yummy; I'd say the wgo is about a 4 or 5. A couple of days ago I started adding banana to my drink (I'm using the basic recipe, btw) and that too the taste straight to an 8!


 
Thank you both - I will reinstate the banana, and possibly try NOW brand WGO in the future.


----------



## Chiba_revolution

My raw wheat germ and the oil isn't here yet  I want to start this now.


----------



## Stella B.

LovinLocks said:


> Don't mind if I do; I think I will . . . tonight .



I'll be dreaming too, right along with everybody else!


----------



## shortycocoa

Angelicus I was doubling up on a lot of the original ingredients at first and then experimenting with extra additions, including water sometimes to thin it out some, but that's only because I was using frozen bananas and I didn't want it to be TOO thick.&nbsp; When I was doing that I was ending up with anywhere between 32-56 ounces.&nbsp; I would just nurse it little by little until it was gone, but that wasn't hard because it really is a good, nutritious drink.&nbsp;&nbsp; Now I have gone back to the basic formula which yields one glass (between 12 and 16 ounces) just because I am trying to be more practical and stretch my resources.&nbsp; Plus, some days a mega shake was too much and&nbsp;I don't like feeling extremely full.


To all the other ladies discussing fruit options, I've also found bananas work best in this drink.  I also liked the banana & cantaloupe and banana & mango combinations I tried early on.

I also use Now brand wheat germ oil and it is good!  I love the way it tastes just by itself.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Cocktailed it this morning, Egglettes!  Have a good one!


----------



## Makenzie

Day 15

Raw Wheatgerm
Ground Flax seed
Wheatgerm oil
Olive oil
Raw egg
Skim milk
1 Scoopsof soy protein
3 heaping teaspoons of Yoplait Cherry yogurt


----------



## LovinLocks

Dang it, forgot my drink yesterday.  Bet I won't today.  I'll do it as soon as I get home at 4:05 p.m.


----------



## LovinLocks

shortycocoa said:


> I also use Now brand wheat germ oil and it is good! I love the way it tastes just by itself.


 
It's going to be next on my list when I'm done with this bottle.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Um, what happened to the "thanks" reply button?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Um, what happened to the "thanks" reply button?


 #
LOL, THEY TOOK IT AWAY!!! 

there are many threads on it!!

who has noticed lighter skin?

since i've been drinking the egg shake my face has gone lighter/brighter my MK BRONZE 2 powder is now way too dark 
I love this powder too, the bronze is not my color, so i have to search for a new powder!!
my whole body has gotten lighter...anyone else?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yep, that happened to me earlier on, but now with the sunshine beaming 94 degrees, i'm tanned again.



Blaque*Angel said:


> #
> LOL, THEY TOOK IT AWAY!!!
> 
> there are many threads on it!!
> 
> who has noticed lighter skin?
> 
> since i've been drinking the egg shake my face has gone lighter/brighter my MK BRONZE 2 powder is now way too dark
> I love this powder too, the bronze is not my color, so i have to search for a new powder!!
> my whole body has gotten lighter...anyone else?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Yep, that happened to me earlier on, but now with the sunshine beaming 94 degrees, i'm tanned again.


 
thanks girl


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I changed powder, lipstick, gloss, the whole nine....


----------



## Makenzie

Blaque*Angel said:


> #
> LOL, THEY TOOK IT AWAY!!!
> 
> there are many threads on it!!
> 
> *who has noticed lighter skin?*
> 
> since i've been drinking the egg shake my face has gone lighter/brighter my MK BRONZE 2 powder is now way too dark
> I love this powder too, the bronze is not my color, so i have to search for a new powder!!
> my whole body has gotten lighter...anyone else?




Noooooo.  I hope that doesn't happen to me.  I noticed that my skin is not as dry as usual, slightly oily even.


----------



## foxee

shortycocoa said:


> To all the other ladies discussing fruit options, I've also found bananas work best in this drink. I also liked the banana & cantaloupe and banana & mango combinations I tried early on.


 
I absolutely have to add a banana, each and every time!  I couldn't imagine the drink about it.  It seems more "milkshake-like" that way.  I just love the consistency.  

I picked up some frozen mango from an Indian grocery and dropped a couple slices in the shake along with a banana.  Pure heaven!


----------



## foxee

Blaque*Angel said:


> my whole body has gotten lighter...anyone else?


 
I haven't noticed my skin getting lighter, but there's definitely a permanent glow to it (not that I'm complaining!).


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

There is definitely a 'glow' to my skin, like i've had a peel.  It changed my complexion dramatically.  However, I tan easily and have begun to bake in the sun already!


----------



## Makenzie

Day 16

Raw Wheatgerm
Ground Flax seed
Wheatgerm oil
Olive oil
Raw egg
Skim milk
1 Scoop of soy protein

Because of the skim milk my shake is kinda oily.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Keep it up, Pretty~  About to cocktail it, Egglettes...


----------



## shortycocoa

hey ladies!  had my cocktail this morning around 11:00 or so.  I am about to get some lunch in a few minutes.  I think it will be watermelon.  

get your drink on!

foxee, I'm glad you liked the banana-mango combo.  I didn't try the mango frozen, so maybe that's something I can try later on.  I bet frozen banana and mango are also good.

you should try it with a frozen banana.  It is really like a milkshake then.

Let me find out ya'll got this sexy brown skin going on for the summertime.  That's what's up!


----------



## Stella B.

Blaque*Angel said:


> #
> LOL, THEY TOOK IT AWAY!!!
> 
> there are many threads on it!!
> 
> who has noticed lighter skin?
> 
> since i've been drinking the egg shake my face has gone lighter/brighter my MK BRONZE 2 powder is now way too dark
> I love this powder too, the bronze is not my color, so i have to search for a new powder!!
> my whole body has gotten lighter...anyone else?


You know now that I'm thinking about it, you're right! My facial skin tone is not as dark as it was last year. I thought it was because of the allergic skin reaction I had to some meds. I'm still working on fading the shadow areas and brightening the areas along my cheekbones. Let me go get my drink, right now!


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks, HairHustla!  I'm glad you are still chugging away!  Your hair is looking beaut, by the way.  So thick and full!  Be Blessed, Chica!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pretty~
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Stella B.  I know you are right, I'll keep the photo up.   A picture is worth a thousand words. I'm kinda shy **  But stubborn, too.  I really didn't like all the negativity about us not getting results and I will not be pressured into producing pics.  With that being said, I will start another thread with results.  But, I don't want any Egglettes to feel under the gun to share.  I'm a laissez-faire kinda gal.
> 
> As I stated before you guys have totally been my cheerleaders and I appreciate you all.  My hair is transforming and I'm appreciating the process.
> 
> If I stated that my hair had grown an inch per month, I don't think that would be an exaggeration.  If anything, consider how much i've cut, I think it must have grown _more_ than an inch per month.



Since I can't click the thanks button again, (not yet) I'll just take a minute to say thanks Bronze for considering the suggestion of putting up a results thread for us egglets!  Our own little space to share and *shine*!! Girl, If I can cough up enough nerve to post a pic every now and then to show a little hair progress, then you will be able to too!! I'm like you-a kinda-shy, conservative type of girl! I only put self info out there if I know it will help someone else. That's exactly what our shared progress pics will do!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Now I'm really living up to my name, LOL~



shortycocoa said:


> hey ladies! had my cocktail this morning around 11:00 or so. I am about to get some lunch in a few minutes. I think it will be watermelon.
> 
> get your drink on!
> 
> foxee, I'm glad you liked the banana-mango combo. I didn't try the mango frozen, so maybe that's something I can try later on. I bet frozen banana and mango are also good.
> 
> you should try it with a frozen banana. It is really like a milkshake then.
> 
> Let me find out ya'll got this sexy brown skin going on for the summertime. That's what's up!


 
Exactlee.



Stella B. said:


> You know now that I'm thinking about it, you're right! My facial skin tone is not as dark as it was last year. I thought it was because of the allergic skin reaction I had to some meds. I'm still working on fading the shadow areas and brightening the areas along my cheekbones. Let me go get my drink, right now!


 
Yep, Stella, I'll try and get on it in the next few days...thanks for the encouragement.  Y'all don't leave me hangin'!!



Stella B. said:


> Since I can't click the thanks button again, (not yet) I'll just take a minute to say thanks Bronze for considering the suggestion of putting up a results thread for us egglets! Our own little space to share and *shine*!! Girl, If I can cough up enough nerve to post a pic every now and then to show a little hair progress, then you will be able to too!! I'm like you-a kinda-shy, conservative type of girl! I only put self info out there if I know it will help someone else. That's exactly what our shared progress pics will do!!


----------



## Essensual

Hey there, Egglettes!

Been missin' y'all like crazy and going through LHCF withdrawals! LOL! School has me on lock down right now. (Statistics--Lawd, hep meh!) I should be posting my May pics shortly. Welcome to all you new Egglettes! Big hug to ALL!

E-


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I changed powder, lipstick, gloss, the whole nine....


 
wow, i hope that dont happen, i love my staples!!!! and complexion



Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Noooooo. I hope that doesn't happen to me. I noticed that my skin is not as dry as usual, slightly oily even.


 
aw,it may just happen  i would've prefered to stay my original complexion, i had someone ask me if i bleached my skin yesterday   that is just rude, i would never do anything like that.
my husband says i'm only about 2 shades lighter!!



foxee said:


> I haven't noticed my skin getting lighter, but there's definitely a permanent glow to it (not that I'm complaining!).


 
it is glowing like i have bronzing powder on, the glow is lovely but i preferred my original complexion



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> There is definitely a 'glow' to my skin, like i've had a peel. It changed my complexion dramatically. However, I tan easily and have begun to bake in the sun already!


 
yes, the sun is out and has been very hot the past few days, i've spent a lot of time in it 



Stella B. said:


> You know now that I'm thinking about it, you're right! My facial skin tone is not as dark as it was last year. I thought it was because of the allergic skin reaction I had to some meds. I'm still working on fading the shadow areas and brightening the areas along my cheekbones. Let me go get my drink, right now!


 
i'm glad others have noticed this too, i bet this will make "some ladies" that are crazy about this light/dark skin thing start drinking this just to get lighter skin!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Girl, Essensual, you were missed!  Come on back with those witty posts, okay?  I can't write 'em like you!



Essensual said:


> Hey there, Egglettes!
> 
> Been missin' y'all like crazy and going through LHCF withdrawals! LOL! School has me on lock down right now. (Statistics--Lawd, hep meh!) I should be posting my May pics shortly. Welcome to all you new Egglettes! Big hug to ALL!
> 
> E-


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Blaque, my complexion change hasn't been as extreme because  I tan easily.  I bathe in oils - at least twice daily, and as soon as i leave the house, i literally burn, so my complexion change really only lasted through winter.  I have an olive skin tone, so the end result is a type of 'bronzing'.



Blaque*Angel said:


> wow, i hope that dont happen, i love my staples!!!! and complexion
> 
> 
> 
> that* is* rude.ohwell:
> aw,it may just happen  i would've prefered to stay my original complexion, i had someone ask me if i bleached my skin yesterday   that is just rude, i would never do anything like that.
> my husband says i'm only about 2 shades lighter!!
> 
> 
> 
> it is glowing like i have bronzing powder on, the glow is lovely but i preferred my original complexion
> 
> 
> 
> yes, the sun is out and has been very hot the past few days, i've spent a lot of time in it
> 
> 
> 
> You never know....
> i'm glad others have noticed this too, i bet this will make "some ladies" that are crazy about this light/dark skin thing start drinking this just to get lighter skin!!


----------



## tallnomad

Essensual said:


> Hey there, Egglettes!
> 
> Been missin' y'all like crazy and going through LHCF withdrawals! LOL! School has me on lock down right now. (Statistics--Lawd, hep meh!) I should be posting my May pics shortly. Welcome to all you new Egglettes! Big hug to ALL!
> 
> E-



Essensual--good to hear from you!  I know all about statistics.  I took it last quarter and worked my booty off in that class.  Prayers and hugs to you!


----------



## tallnomad

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Blaque, my complexion change hasn't been as extreme because  I tan easily.  *I bathe in oils - at least twice daily*, and as soon as i leave the house, i literally burn, so my complexion change really only lasted through winter.  I have an olive skin tone, so the end result is a type of 'bronzing'.



Bronze--what kind of oils do you use on your skin?  I love oils and have gotten out of the habit of using them.  

A few summers ago, I was shining all over the place.  I put too much on one night, and this body builder came up to me and asked me what happened?   He said he used to look like me with oily skin when he was in his muscle competitions.  I think my oil routine kind of started slacking from there.  I guess I'm just too heavy handed.

My friend has then NARS body bronzing oil stuff that is beautiful.  It gives her a rich warm bronze look without being too oily--but it's expensive.  

Back on topic--I'm going to workout and then get my smoothie on!


----------



## Stella B.

tallnomad said:


> Essensual--good to hear from you!  I know all about statistics.  I took it last quarter and worked my booty off in that class.  Prayers and hugs to you!


Hi Essensual! Been missing you!!!! 
Glad to know you're still here. Keep working at that statistics class. It'll be over soon, and you'll get a chance this summer to use all that stuff you learned !! tallnomad, good for you for working your booty off in that class! When I took it years ago, it *kicked* my booty!


----------



## bemajor

I spent at least an hour reading through as much of this thread as I can. I'm sold. I'm gonna start on Monday. Gotta go shopping first. This is very encouraging. Thanks everyone.


----------



## foxee

QueenBrittny said:


> I spent at least an hour reading through as much of this thread as I can. I'm sold. I'm gonna start on Monday. Gotta go shopping first. This is very encouraging. Thanks everyone.


 
You will *not* regret it!  This drink has really changed my life and I have recommended to everyone I know.  Thank so much Bronze for posting the recipe!


----------



## shortycocoa

Welcome queenbrittny!  I hope you enjoy cocktailing with us.  I had a cocktail at around 2:00 this afternoon and another one just now because I was feeling hungry.  I haven't ate anything else today and had water in between cocktails. I'm supposed to go for an evening walk with my bf in a little while so that will be nice.  

A surprise I got this morning was I started my period today!!!  

It wasn't supposed to start until next saturday, so it is a week early.  A lot of you were talking about shorter cycles, so I guess now it is happening to me too.  Earlier this month it was exactly on time, I got it the same day I did in April.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette QueenBrittny!!!  You will really enjoy your shake. And you will be floored by all of its benefits.  We are here to support and encourage you.  Let us know how day one goes for you.



QueenBrittny said:


> I spent at least an hour reading through as much of this thread as I can. I'm sold. I'm gonna start on Monday. Gotta go shopping first. This is very encouraging. Thanks everyone.


 
Thanks Foxee for that testimonial.  And you are more than welcome.  
{BIG HUG}


foxee said:


> You will *not* regret it! This drink has really changed my life and I have recommended to everyone I know. Thank so much Bronze for posting the recipe!


 
Tallnomad, I use a variety, depending on my mood....Parachute Coconut Oil, Almond/Jojoba Oil Combo and Carol's Daughter Jamaican Punch Body and Bath Oil -deeeelishhhh  

I have always been addicted to oil, since my teens.  I would always tan so darkly and everyone would be in disbelief and ask me, why do you use soo much oil on your skin - i used Neutrogena w sesame oil and Baby oil - you are getting sooo dark, but I never cared about that, I just loved the Bronze glow and the _feel_ of my skin, hence my name.



tallnomad said:


> Bronze--what kind of oils do you use on your skin? I love oils and have gotten out of the habit of using them.
> 
> A few summers ago, I was shining all over the place. I put too much on one night, and this body builder came up to me and asked me what happened?  He said he used to look like me with oily skin when he was in his muscle competitions. I think my oil routine kind of started slacking from there. I guess I'm just too heavy handed.
> 
> My friend has then NARS body bronzing oil stuff that is beautiful. It gives her a rich warm bronze look without being too oily--but it's expensive.
> 
> Back on topic--I'm going to workout and then get my smoothie on!


 
Shortyc~  I noticed the cocktail helped with cramping, how about with you?  I was getting horrific cramps, now I coast through my visits from Aunt Flo...



shortycocoa said:


> Welcome queenbrittny! I hope you enjoy cocktailing with us. I had a cocktail at around 2:00 this afternoon and another one just now because I was feeling hungry. I haven't ate anything else today and had water in between cocktails. I'm supposed to go for an evening walk with my bf in a little while so that will be nice.
> 
> A surprise I got this morning was I started my period today!!!
> 
> It wasn't supposed to start until next saturday, so it is a week early. A lot of you were talking about shorter cycles, so I guess now it is happening to me too. Earlier this month it was exactly on time, I got it the same day I did in April.


----------



## tallnomad

Stella B. said:


> Hi Essensual! Been missing you!!!!
> Glad to know you're still here. Keep working at that statistics class. It'll be over soon, and you'll get a chance this summer to use all that stuff you learned !! *tallnomad, good for you for working your booty off in that class! When I took it years ago, it **kicked* my booty!



well, it tried to kick my booty too, but i was determined.  and i did work my booty off since i went to see my professor every other day.  the egg definitely gave me energy during that time though.


----------



## tallnomad

Another welcome queenbrittny!

And I just realized that my cycles have been shorter--exactly 21 days for the last 2 months.  Last month it came exactly on day 21.  And no cramps either.



shortycocoa said:


> Welcome queenbrittny!  I hope you enjoy cocktailing with us.  I had a cocktail at around 2:00 this afternoon and another one just now because I was feeling hungry.  I haven't ate anything else today and had water in between cocktails. I'm supposed to go for an evening walk with my bf in a little while so that will be nice.
> 
> A surprise I got this morning was I started my period today!!!
> 
> It wasn't supposed to start until next saturday, so it is a week early.  A lot of you were talking about shorter cycles, so I guess now it is happening to me too.  Earlier this month it was exactly on time, I got it the same day I did in April.


----------



## LovinLocks

foxee said:


> You will *not* regret it! This drink has really changed my life and I have recommended to everyone I know. Thank so much Bronze for posting the recipe!


 
2 things:

1)  Foxeeee, girl, I'm a comin' to your town on Friday.  Yippeeeeee.  I'm hanging out in Erie, PA right now, just made my auto reservation and trying to decide which hotel - either Cumberland by the Steppin' event or elsewhere based upon pricing???  Hmmmm . . . decisions, decisions;

and

2)  





> This drink has really changed my life


  Seeee, this kinda comment is what keeps me drinking this stuff.  I can't wait to clock my own results. 

I'm not known for paying attention to detail though and have a feeling I might miss the point so-to-speak.  Either way, I'm going to keep it up.  I missed my drink yesterday and will today.  But, not gonna stress, I'll be back on it when I get home.


----------



## LovinLocks

*This is soooo off topic*

However, I am compelled to tell you ladies the truth.  I posted in proper area before I left town, but fear you (the main ones I wanted to know) did not see it:

LHCF Ladies,

I am writing to give you a whoop-whoop, atta girls, yaw'll the bomb diggity today!

It occurs to me that I am happy this morning. Some days I look forward to the banter and camraderie (sp. ?) experienced here. You ladies are more than "hair". You are holding it down, taking care of yourselves, your children, your jobs, ya husbands and some of yaw'll your husbands AND boyfriends (spankin' it and flippin' it, brangin' home da bacon, frying it up in the pan, AND makin' him feel like a man - go 'head); workin' out taking care of your bodies as well as your minds and souls. You are educating yourselves, you are caring and all the while willing to share knowledge, love, sage wisdom and encouragement to others, i.e., your sistren at LHCF for one. 

Ya deserve an encore!  And by golly I want to THANK YOU and let you all know. Givin' you ya roses while you yet live. Can I get an amen!!??

Namaste, 

LL


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Re: This is soooo off topic*

AMEN!!!

We couldn't do it without Sistas like you, Lovin!  Thanks so much for that.  It does take commitment and I'm happy to help whomever I can.  There has been so many that helped me, as well.  

I for one, I accept my roses - with glee.

Luvin ya,
~Br*nze



LovinLocks said:


> However, I am compelled to tell you ladies the truth. I posted in proper area before I left town, but fear you (the main ones I wanted to know) did not see it:
> 
> LHCF Ladies,
> 
> I am writing to give you a whoop-whoop, atta girls, yaw'll the bomb diggity today!
> 
> It occurs to me that I am happy this morning. Some days I look forward to the banter and camraderie (sp. ?) experienced here. You ladies are more than "hair". You are holding it down, taking care of yourselves, your children, your jobs, ya husbands and some of yaw'll your husbands AND boyfriends (spankin' it and flippin' it, brangin' home da bacon, frying it up in the pan, AND makin' him feel like a man - go 'head); workin' out taking care of your bodies as well as your minds and souls. You are educating yourselves, you are caring and all the while willing to share knowledge, love, sage wisdom and encouragement to others, i.e., your sistren at LHCF for one.
> 
> Ya deserve an encore!  And by golly I want to THANK YOU and let you all know. Givin' you ya roses while you yet live. Can I get an amen!!??
> 
> Namaste,
> 
> LL


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh yeah, just cocktailed it, Egglettes!


----------



## tallnomad

Thanks Bronze for the names of your oils.  The Carol's Daughter one sounds good!

About to cocktail in a sec.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Girl it is tooo good.  I actually use it as perfume on my pulse points --  LUV it!



tallnomad said:


> Thanks Bronze for the names of your oils. The Carol's Daughter one sounds good!
> 
> About to cocktail in a sec.


----------



## tallnomad

I received the book, "What Would Jesus Eat?" as a Christmas gift a few years ago.  I'm reviewing it right now for a power point I am putting together for a class.  

Anyways, it's talking about wheat germ and wheat bran.  These are grains that Jesus would eat raw and were most likely the basis of the breads he would eat.  I am SO excited about this information and it just really resonates with me considering all of the many health benefits that we are receiving from our shakes.  I really believe that this is annoited food and of course ultra healthy.  There is no coincidence that many of us feel that this smoothie is changing our lives as we are eating foods that are ordained by God.  I'm just really excited about this and wanted to share.


----------



## foxee

tallnomad said:


> And I just realized that my cycles have been shorter--exactly 21 days for the last 2 months. Last month it came exactly on day 21. And no cramps either.


 
Me too - no cramps whatsoever.  I'm telling you this drink is the business!


----------



## foxee

LovinLocks said:


> 2 things:
> 
> 1) Foxeeee, girl, I'm a comin' to your town on Friday. Yippeeeeee. I'm hanging out in Erie, PA right now, just made my auto reservation and trying to decide which hotel - either Cumberland by the Steppin' event or elsewhere based upon pricing??? Hmmmm . . . decisions, decisions;
> 
> and


 
No!!! Try to stay closer to the city if possible. Cumberland/Cobb County is kind of out of the way. If you need some suggestions or have any other questions about the city, PM me.


LovinLocks said:


> 2) Seeee, this kinda comment is what keeps me drinking this stuff. I can't wait to clock my own results.
> 
> I'm not known for paying attention to detail though and have a feeling I might miss the point so-to-speak. Either way, I'm going to keep it up. I missed my drink yesterday and will today. But, not gonna stress, I'll be back on it when I get home.


 
I drink mine every morning around 7:00 AM. I still eat breakfast a couple hours later. It's not that the drink doesn't fill me up, but I am very thin so I don't want to risk losing any weight.


----------



## foxee

tallnomad said:


> I really believe that this is annoited food and of course ultra healthy. There is no coincidence that many of us feel that this smoothie is changing our lives as we are eating foods that are ordained by God. I'm just really excited about this and wanted to share.


 
Okay I know the thanks button is back, but I had to tell you how much your post just warmed my heart.  What a perfect way to end my Sunday.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Oh my gosh!!!  I can THANK YOU!!!!  How special!*

You are so right, Tallnomad.  I do believe this is an anointed drink, as I prayed for an answer to heal me of alopecia - and I got it.  Who knew something so simple, that we have access to everyday, could remedy so many issues?  I am so glad you shared this.  This confirms that this is indeed very special.



tallnomad said:


> I received the book, "What Would Jesus Eat?" as a Christmas gift a few years ago. I'm reviewing it right now for a power point I am putting together for a class.
> 
> Anyways, it's talking about wheat germ and wheat bran. These are grains that Jesus would eat raw and were most likely the basis of the breads he would eat. I am SO excited about this information and it just really resonates with me considering all of the many health benefits that we are receiving from our shakes. I really believe that this is annoited food and of course ultra healthy. There is no coincidence that many of us feel that this smoothie is changing our lives as we are eating foods that are ordained by God. I'm just really excited about this and wanted to share.


----------



## shortycocoa

Br*nze and Tallnomad....I still have cramps, so I don't know if it's because I haven't been on the drink long enough or what.  I did search through this website for a natural remedy and I found a few things, so I went out and got some ginger tea.  I had a cup this afternoon and my cramps subsided a short time later.  

But foxee, you also mentioned you didn't have any cramps either but you just started the cocktail, right?  Or were you a closet egglette just emerging from the darkness???  

Inquiring minds want to know...

I think I am going to call it a night shortly, ladies.  I only had one cocktail today but I used 3 eggs and 2 bananas.  My rationale for that was because the sell by date on the carton was May 22nd and I had it for a few weeks earlier than that and it is going on June 1st now.  But that is the last May22nd sell by date carton in my fridge right now. 

There's 3 eggs left in there so I will have those last 3 eggs in my breakfast cocktail in the morning.  I bought a fresh fresh carton yesterday.   Going forward I will only buy maybe one or two cartons at a time and just make frequent trips to get eggs.   Maybe I will walk to the store instead of drive so that I can start back incorporating more exercise into my life because I was doing so good last spring and summer, then during the fall and winter I fell off and earlier this spring I was doing good again and then I fell off again.


----------



## Pooks

This is the first day I didn't have time to shake it up before leaving for work... 

Maybe I'll have a dinner cocktail today...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Cocktailin' it now, Egglettes.

ShortyC~  it took about 2 months for me to notice cramps had subsided substantially...i'd give it a little more time.


----------



## Stella B.

pookiwah said:


> This is the first day I didn't have time to shake it up before leaving for work...
> 
> Maybe I'll have a dinner cocktail today...


It's OK pookiwah! Just cocktail it on up this evening before you go to bed!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

OK - why did i go for my cocktail and my milk was....SPOILED!!!???  dang.  i had all of the ingredients in 'cept the egg.  All that went to waste bcs I poured the milk in and clumps of cottage cheese came out.  Someone left the milk out overnight, i bet....ooooohhhhhh


----------



## Pooks

Stella B. said:


> It's OK pookiwah! Just cocktail it on up this evening before you go to bed!!


 
I think I will!  My body actually craves this in the mornings now... my Mum was disappointed too.  Nevermind, cocktails for dinner it is.


----------



## Makenzie

Saturday May 30 

Day 17

Raw Wheatgerm
Ground Flax seed
Wheatgerm oil
Olive oil
Raw egg
Skim milk
1 Scoop of soy protein

Chunks of cut up bananas and mangos.  Not too bad.

June 1

Day 18

Raw Wheatgerm
Ground Flax seed
Wheatgerm oil
Olive oil
Raw egg
Skim milk
1 Scoop of soy protein


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You and I both, Pookiwah~



pookiwah said:


> I think I will! My body actually craves this in the mornings now... my Mum was disappointed too. Nevermind, cocktails for dinner it is.


----------



## Makenzie

Blaque*Angel said:


> aw,it may just happen  i would've prefered to stay my original complexion, i had someone ask me if i bleached my skin yesterday   that is just rude, i would never do anything like that.
> my husband says i'm only about 2 shades lighter!!



Really?  Wow, that is so rude.  People let anything fall out their mouths.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Really? Wow, that is so rude. People let anything fall out their mouths.


 
hmm, my sisters husband~

but i hear his mom and isters do that, so maybe its the norm for them?


----------



## Makenzie

I was talking to a co-worker and when she found out I was 35 she said I looked like a kid.    My face is clear, clear, clear.  

Even with the great compliment, I may have to slack back on the cocktail.  I just spoke with the doctor's office about the results of my blood work and they said my cholesterol is high.erplexed  When I go Saturday for my pap smear they'll talk to me about it in detail.  So, we'll see.  I plan to stay on it for the remainder of the week and then talk to my doc on Saturday.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I went for a thorough consult with my doc, and my cholesterol, blood pressure and the works were great. So, let us know how this goes.  I don't know if it would be the cocktail....



Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> I was talking to a co-worker and when she found out I was 35 she said I looked like a kid.  My face is clear, clear, clear.
> 
> Even with the great compliment, I may have to slack back on the cocktail. I just spoke with the doctor's office about the results of my blood work and they said my cholesterol is high.erplexed When I go Saturday for my pap smear they'll talk to me about it in detail. So, we'll see. I plan to stay on it for the remainder of the week and then talk to my doc on Saturday.


----------



## Makenzie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I went for a thorough consult with my doc, and my cholesterol, blood pressure and the works were great. So, let us know how this goes.  I don't know if it would be the cocktail....



I hope it's not the cocktail, but that's the only change I've made recently and I've never had high cholesterol before.  I'm going to research high cholesterol this week.


----------



## tallnomad

Here's some info about raw eggs and cholesterol:

http://www.naturalnews.com/022607.html


----------



## Makenzie

tallnomad said:


> Here's some info about raw eggs and cholesterol:
> 
> http://www.naturalnews.com/022607.html



Thanks, I've read this article before.  My mother was insistent that the cocktail was not good for me because of the raw eggs.  This is one of the articles I used to reason with her.

I just don't know.  But I'm not going to worry too much over it till I see the doctor.


----------



## foxee

shortycocoa said:


> But foxee, you also mentioned you didn't have any cramps either but you just started the cocktail, right? Or were you a closet egglette just emerging from the darkness???


 
Guilty as charged!    I was lurking this board 3 weeks before I joined, so I've actually been at this for about a month.  And this thread actually inspired me to join and get serious about my hair and overall health in general.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Tallnomad, I've just gotta post that article, Thanks!
see below....



(NaturalNews) Raw fats from organic vegetables and healthy animals are an ideal way for many to build up health and vitality. Raw, unheated, uncooked organic eggs from a clean source are an excellent health tonic. Regularly consuming raw eggs will benefit your health as the raw egg yolk and white helps your body eliminate stored toxins. Body builder's have long known that a great way to build healthy muscle without the extra fat is to eat raw eggs regularly.

When you cook animal proteins, eggs, milk, meat, and so on, it changes the structure of the proteins. This is not to say that all cooked animal proteins are unhealthy, but that when we do not cook the animal proteins, they many times are even healthier. Consuming eggs raw means that vital enzymes and nutrients are left intact.

Eating too many egg whites can cause a biotin deficiency. Eating the yolks only, or the biotin rich yolks with the whites will prevent this problem.

I have been craving egg nog since it was a special holiday treat for me growing up. Yet all of the store-bought egg nog's, even the organic ones, are made with disease causing pasteurized milk, and also use evaporated cane juice, which is an overly heated and processed sugar.

*Raw Eggs and Cholesterol*

The scare about healthy cholesterol from whole foods like eggs is unfair. The amount of consumed cholesterol has nothing to do with the amount of cholesterol in the body.

Eggs contain valuable fat which helps cleanse and lubricate our internal structures. Fat and cholesterol from damaged fats, like margarine, or cheap vegetable oils, are the types of fats that lead to adverse health consequences. It is important to differentiate good fats from unhealthy fats.

Bad press about eggs is mostly sponsored by industries that want people to consume overly processed and unhealthy foods. Do not be afraid to consume high quality eggs, a product direct from nature, just because some backwards science leads you to believe that delicious and satisfying foods like eggs might cause heart disease or some other health problem.

The idea that too much animal fat and high cholesterol are dangerous to your heart and blood vessels is nothing but a myth. You can learn more about this myth at (www.ravnskov.nu/cholesterol.htm) .

_A word of caution,_ if you are not used to drinking lots of cream or eating lots of raw eggs, be aware that lots of raw eggs and/or cream has a healing effect on the body, and sometimes they initially can cause some types of physical responses like stomach discomfort, nausea or headaches. This is not usually food poisoning, but a cleansing action within your body.

cheers!


----------



## shortycocoa

Br*nze thanks for posting that within the thread because i was feeling so so lazy and did not feel like clicking on that link.  I had told myself i would come back in here and read it later on.

thanks for the insight about the cycle and the cramps and when they should subside.  This month will mark 2 months on the cocktail for me so i guess i have to give it a few more months to see if it will work in my favor in that department.


----------



## CarolinaGal

Hello! I just wanted to say "Hi" to everyone. I just officially joined LHCF in May but have been a long term lurker. I started the Egg shake back in October and I LOVE IT!!! I have also noticed thicker tresses. I've been on the road for work since March so I have fallen off and I really miss it. I eat eggs when I can, but there's nothing like the shake. 

Take care ladies and thanks for this thread! It is so motivational, inspirational, and full of good energy!
(sorry for the long post)

CG


----------



## Pooks

shortycocoa said:


> Br*nze thanks for posting that within the thread because i was feeling so so lazy and did not feel like clicking on that link.  I had told myself i would come back in here and read it later on.
> .



You and me both shortycocoa, LOL! 

Just had my yummy cocktail, mmmmm!


----------



## Makenzie

Day 19

Raw Wheatgerm
Ground Flax seed
Wheatgerm oil
Olive oil
Raw egg
Skim milk
1 Scoop of soy protein


----------



## Stella B.

tallnomad said:


> Here's some info about raw eggs and cholesterol:
> 
> http://www.naturalnews.com/022607.html



First time I've ever seen this. Very informative!! Thanks for doing the legwork on the research for us, tallnomad! The more knowledge we have, the more equipped we are to make better decisions for ourselves!


----------



## divinefavor

Hello!  I'm still taking the shake!  I ran out of some of my ingredients, so I haven't had a shake since last Thursday or Friday.  My hair is definitely starting to feel a little thicker, I've always had fine hair, so I don't think it will ever be thick.  I think I may start taking this every other day now.  If I remember correctly I started this shake in January.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette CarolinaGal to our Nest!!  

CarolinaGal, you started in October right along with me, wow!  Great!  Don't worry about your long post, we luv those, LOL!!!  Post often and let us know of your progress.



CarolinaGal said:


> Hello! I just wanted to say "Hi" to everyone. I just officially joined LHCF in May but have been a long term lurker. I started the Egg shake back in October and I LOVE IT!!! I have also noticed thicker tresses. I've been on the road for work since March so I have fallen off and I really miss it. I eat eggs when I can, but there's nothing like the shake.
> 
> Take care ladies and thanks for this thread! It is so motivational, inspirational, and full of good energy!
> (sorry for the long post)
> 
> CG


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hope you Egglettes had an eggcellent day!  C-ya tomorrow~


----------



## Natural Love

Hello everyone.  I am a new member and decided to become an egglette, with your permission, of course.  I have read every single one of your posts and have been inspired to try the shake.  This will make 1 week of drinking and I absolutely love it!

This is my breakfast every morning and, sometimes, I make it for my son before he goes off to school (he's 15).

I am so looking forward to the benefits that you all have had using the shake.


----------



## tallnomad

Natural Love--welcome!  Glad to have you.  And I commend you for reading all of the posts.  Enjoy!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Natural Love to our Nest!!!

Glad you are enjoying your cocktail.  Let us know if you need an-e-thing, okay?  Your son is on it, too?!  Good for you - and him!

tallnomad    >  Natural Love--welcome! Glad to have you. And I commend you for reading all of the posts. Enjoy!



Natural Love said:


> Hello everyone. I am a new member and decided to become an egglette, with your permission, of course. I have read every single one of your posts and have been inspired to try the shake. This will make 1 week of drinking and I absolutely love it!
> 
> This is my breakfast every morning and, sometimes, I make it for my son before he goes off to school (he's 15).
> 
> I am so looking forward to the benefits that you all have had using the shake.


----------



## shortycocoa

Welcome aboard, Natural Love!  I also read every post too....it took me a while, but I thugged it out, womaned up, and got through it.  Plus, it was highly informative and entertaining.  

I love my drink and will be cocktailing it later on this morning or afternoon--depending on when I go back to bed and wake back up. 

We should make egglette T-shirts, Br*nze.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Brilliant ShortyC~  You are a girl after my own heart.....

I could just imagine a really cute, curvaceous Chick/Egglette popping out of an egg like what MonaRae has as a siggy, (I really would like all Egglettes to use as a siggy or one of their siggies), and she could have really long waistlength sassy hair, and then it could have the growth lines on the back to track progress!  And it has to be sparkly and stuff.  Did I go tooo far? 

I really like this idea.  That way it would be easy to track and we could have a little Egglette on the back so when we all take the infamous back shot, we could all be representin'.  i wish I could give one too all 274 Egglettes who thanked me and the ones who post regularly....

One can dream, right?

Let's make this reality.  Any Egglettes who design?  I've got some skills, but not to pull this off.



shortycocoa said:


> Welcome aboard, Natural Love! I also read every post too....it took me a while, but I thugged it out, womaned up, and got through it. Plus, it was highly informative and entertaining.
> 
> I love my drink and will be cocktailing it later on this morning or afternoon--depending on when I go back to bed and wake back up.
> 
> We should make egglette T-shirts, Br*nze.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

cocktailin' it, egglettes...yep yep~  and i got exotic, lol~  i used banana and strawberry syrup!


----------



## Makenzie

Day 20

Raw Wheatgerm
Ground Flax seed
Wheatgerm oil
Olive oil
Raw egg
Skim milk
1 Scoop of soy protein


----------



## tallnomad

This is a really cute idea!!   I have designed a few t-shirts in the past (for fun) and one of my friends owns his own t-shirt and graphics firm, and another one has a press and makes them on the side.  I can draw decent, but if you--Bronze--or anyone else can draw well, let me know.  I wouldn't be able to really get serious on this until after June 15 as I'm dealing with graduation and other school stuff.    



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Brilliant ShortyC~  You are a girl after my own heart.....
> 
> I could just imagine a really cute, curvaceous Chick/Egglette popping out of an egg like what MonaRae has as a siggy, (I really would like all Egglettes to use as a siggy or one of their siggies), and she could have really long waistlength sassy hair, and then it could have the growth lines on the back to track progress!  And it has to be sparkly and stuff.  Did I go tooo far?
> 
> I really like this idea.  That way it would be easy to track and we could have a little Egglette on the back so when we all take the infamous back shot, we could all be representin'.  i wish I could give one too all 274 Egglettes who thanked me and the ones who post regularly....
> 
> One can dream, right?
> 
> Let's make this reality.  Any Egglettes who design?  I've got some skills, but not to pull this off.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yippeeee!  

Okay, tallnomad, you're our designer...and your friends can print them for us.  you know what i envision?  You know those sunsilk images w full-body silhouettes of ladies with huge hair? that's what i see popping out of an eggshell..kinda james bondish 007, foxee brown......

let's take it offline...i'm soo excited!!



tallnomad said:


> This is a really cute idea!!  I have designed a few t-shirts in the past (for fun) and one of my friends owns his own t-shirt and graphics firm, and another one has a press and makes them on the side. I can draw decent, but if you--Bronze--or anyone else can draw well, let me know. I wouldn't be able to really get serious on this until after June 15 as I'm dealing with graduation and other school stuff.


----------



## foxee

Natural Love said:


> Hello everyone. I am a new member and decided to become an egglette, with your permission, of course. I have read every single one of your posts and have been inspired to try the shake. This will make 1 week of drinking and I absolutely love it!
> 
> This is my breakfast every morning and, sometimes, I make it for my son before he goes off to school (he's 15).
> 
> I am so looking forward to the benefits that you all have had using the shake.


 
Welcome, Natural Love!


----------



## tallnomad

okay Bronze.  I'm pretty sure I know what you mean.  I have a necklace of a silhouette lady with a huge afro.  Very cute idea.  Kind of like that Charlie's Angels theme too, right?  I think they had something similar.

So, let's definitely discuss these ideas further.  I'm sure I'll remember, but just in case, give me a nudge during the week of June 15 and I'll make sure to reach out to my two friends.  Just need to check about costs and things like that.  I know the more shirts you request, the cheaper it is.  Hopefully there will be at least 10 ladies interested.  Oooh, this is fun--a project!!!  Anything for hair.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1

So I had my first shake today!

I was supposed to start on Monday but didnt have the most common ingredients...milk and eggs lol

It had a slightly nutty flavor from the raw wheat germ. Overall, it was fine. I will add some ameretto creamer stuff to make it taste better.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Okay, I'll remind you....now someone will need to remind me, LOL!

yep, you got it!



tallnomad said:


> okay Bronze. I'm pretty sure I know what you mean. I have a necklace of a silhouette lady with a huge afro. Very cute idea. Kind of like that Charlie's Angels theme too, right? I think they had something similar.
> 
> So, let's definitely discuss these ideas further. I'm sure I'll remember, but just in case, give me a nudge during the week of June 15 and I'll make sure to reach out to my two friends. Just need to check about costs and things like that. I know the more shirts you request, the cheaper it is. Hopefully there will be at least 10 ladies interested. Oooh, this is fun--a project!!! Anything for hair.


 
DoZ1, good to go, i used amaretto creamer before and the taste was heavenly~



DaughterOfZion1 said:


> So I had my first shake today!
> 
> I was supposed to start on Monday but didnt have the most common ingredients...milk and eggs lol
> 
> It had a slightly nutty flavor from the raw wheat germ. Overall, it was fine. I will add some ameretto creamer stuff to make it taste better.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Cocktailin' it, Egglettes!  Top o' the mornin' to ya~


----------



## Makenzie

Day 21

Raw Wheatgerm
Ground Flax seed
Wheatgerm oil
Olive oil
Raw egg
2% milk
1 Scoop of soy protein


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Pretty, great work! You've hit the 21 day mark!! This is quite a milestone, you'll be able to be a cocktailer for life...
yep:~21 days is all it takes for something to become a habit~)



Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Day 21
> 
> Raw Wheatgerm
> Ground Flax seed
> Wheatgerm oil
> Olive oil
> Raw egg
> 2% milk
> 1 Scoop of soy protein


----------



## foxee

Cocktailed it this morning as usual.  This week I'm switching back to 1 fruit (banana only) instead of two.  I play on stopping at the Indian market to stock up on frozen mango.  I miss it in my cocktail.

Anyone using flaxseed oil in theirs?  I'm contemplating adding a tablespoon.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Foxee, i use flaxseed -flakes- and i've recently stopped bcs i recently heard it can make the boobs grow substantially...and i don't need any extra boobage 



foxee said:


> Cocktailed it this morning as usual. This week I'm switching back to 1 fruit (banana only) instead of two. I play on stopping at the Indian market to stock up on frozen mango. I miss it in my cocktail.
> 
> Anyone using flaxseed oil in theirs? I'm contemplating adding a tablespoon.


----------



## foxee

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Foxee, i use flaxseed -flakes- and i've recently stopped bcs i recently heard it can make the boobs grow substantially...and i don't need any extra boobage


 
Whoa, really?  I'm a B cup so, off to the grocery . . .


----------



## tallnomad

What?!  So, is this the culprit?!  Dag.  Because I'm a witness for sure.  Maybe I need to scale back on this as well, because my extra boobage is off the hook.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Foxee, i use flaxseed -flakes- and i've recently stopped bcs i recently heard it can make the boobs grow substantially...and i don't need any extra boobage


----------



## Natural Love

_Thank you all for such a warm welcome into your nest._

_I cocktailed it up today:_

_Nonfat mango yogurt_
_wheatgerm_
_whey protein_
_egg_

_This shake really keeps me full until lunchtime_



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Foxee, i use flaxseed -flakes- and i've recently stopped bcs i recently heard it can make the boobs grow substantially...and i don't need any extra boobage


 
_Looks like I will be adding one more ingredient!!!!_


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Egglettes today was quite a day.  I felt God breaking down some barriers that have been hindering me and my family.  It was just so awesome to see God move on things we hadn't expressed, but was buried deep within us...so many of us...He just orchestrates things in a manner that keeps you in awe...I love my God.  He IS Awesome and Mighty Indeed.

~G'nite and God Bless...Thank you all for being my Sistas in The Spirit~  
I truly treasure this thread...


----------



## CarolinaGal

Thanks for the welcome! Here is a photo of my pony in January and another one I took today. I don't know if the pictures really show it, but my hair keeps getting thicker (sorry they are sideways...I don't know how to fix this). I am so happy for the progress!


----------



## CarolinaGal

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Egglettes today was quite a day. I felt God breaking down some barriers that have been hindering me and my family. It was just so awesome to see God move on things we hadn't expressed, but was buried deep within us...so many of us...He just orchestrates things in a manner that keeps you in awe...I love my God. He IS Awesome and Mighty Indeed.
> 
> ~G'nite and God Bless...Thank you all for being my Sistas in The Spirit~
> I truly treasure this thread...


 
Praise God for the break through! Keep hanging in there. Isn't HE always able to do exceedingly above and beyond what we ever thought was possible??? Congratulations on a wonderful day!


----------



## Natural Love

^^^ITA!!!!!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

CarolinaG~  That ponytail is like Wooh!  Talk about some progress...if i could keep the dang blowdryer and flat iron off my tresses, i think i could show some kazzaam like you!!!  Great work and thanks for the pictures, keep 'em coming!  (Even Sidewayz )



CarolinaGal said:


> Thanks for the welcome! Here is a photo of my pony in January and another one I took today. I don't know if the pictures really show it, but my hair keeps getting thicker (sorry they are sideways...I don't know how to fix this). I am so happy for the progress!


 
Yes.  He Does.  Thank you so much.



CarolinaGal said:


> Praise God for the break through! Keep hanging in there. Isn't HE always able to do exceedingly above and beyond what we ever thought was possible??? Congratulations on a wonderful day!


 
Thanks, Natural Love~



Natural Love said:


> ^^^ITA!!!!!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Will cocktail in a sec, Egglettes...

Wanted the Prayer Warriors to address....
Today, DH is phone interviewing for a new j-o-b, pray for his favor and him getting this promotion~Blessings to ya!


----------



## Makenzie

Day 22

Raw Wheatgerm
Ground Flax seed
Wheatgerm oil
Olive oil
Raw egg
2% milk
1 Scoop of soy protein


----------



## Makenzie

Something is happening with my body.  The scale shows no decrease but my clothes are fitting differently now. Looser!  People are starting to comment on my face not looking as full.  I know the cocktail fills me up till lunch.  Plus I have been trying to make wiser food choices.  I was going to cut out the soy protein once I finished this container, but I may keep it in the mix.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Congrats, PrettyBE~  that is some _really_ really good news.  Protein weighs more than fat, so i believe those muscles are burning up the fat and that is streamlining your body and you are getting smallll-errr~

Woop Woop!!  The Waistlength Cocktail scores again!!!



Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Something is happening with my body. The scale shows no decrease but my clothes are fitting differently now. Looser! People are starting to comment on my face not looking as full. I know the cocktail fills me up till lunch. Plus I have been trying to make wiser food choices. I was going to cut out the soy protein once I finished this container, but I may keep it in the mix.


----------



## Natural Love

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Wanted the Prayer Warriors to address....
> Today, DH is phone interviewing for a new j-o-b, pray for his favor and him getting this promotion~Blessings to ya!


 
My prayers are with you.  Let us know how things turn out.  My son, who has been out of work since January, has an interview on the 16th of this month.  I have already started praying.

Stay lifted, Sista!


----------



## tallnomad

Prayers to you and DH.  Things will go wonderfully and according to God's will.  



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Will cocktail in a sec, Egglettes...
> 
> Wanted the Prayer Warriors to address....
> Today, DH is phone interviewing for a new j-o-b, pray for his favor and him getting this promotion~Blessings to ya!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Natural Love, thanks so much. ~I set my faith in agreeement with yours that your son will receive this job and it'll be better than anything he could ask or think, in Jesus' name!



Natural Love said:


> My prayers are with you. Let us know how things turn out. My son, who has been out of work since January, has an interview on the 16th of this month. I have already started praying.
> 
> Stay lifted, Sista!


 
Thank you, I receive that.



tallnomad said:


> Prayers to you and DH. Things will go wonderfully and according to God's will.


 
I'll get back to you all with a Praise Report!!!


----------



## SweetDYMEond

Bronze & Friends...Egglettes one and all....

You all have brought me out of "lurk" mode. I joined the board in July '08, after lurking for a month (formerly "sweett08"). This is only my second post, but I decided I had to bite the bullet and get it done.

I started the shake maybe...three months ago. I was consistent for two/three weeks but got assigned a new project at work and became super busy (stopped making my daily morning shake). Things have started to get back to normal, so I elected, last week, to start again. I had no hesitation about the raw egg, once I read the comments about Caesar dressing (which I love).

In the short time I took it, I noticed clearer/"glowier" skin (the dry patches on my face went away, but have since returned - likely due to bad diet), fullness each time I take it...am not hungry 'til lunch time, a desire to eat healthier while taking it (true enough, if you eat the "wrong" stuff, you'll feel it), increased energy and shocker of all, de-gunked feet (dry skin/scale reduction). I was only "airish" for about a day (lots of bathroom time that first time around)

Have been eating like a fiend, due to project stress, so I am plumping up, but was previously slimming down (yes, this does include the "girls", which are always the first thing to grow and I really need _no_ help in that area). 

I now notice stronger nails (Thank the Lord! They are just now getting back in shape after my quick January stint of acrylics) and am hoping hair follows.

Note: Was taking shake, women's multi, skin/hair/nail vit and garlic (to stop shedding).

I've recently noticed some hair mushiness (think I was moisturizing too much) and I am probably a protein lova so I have increased protein treatments to eliminate the mush.

Sorry this is so lengthy, but I love the shake, I've recommended it to many and am going back to it this weekend.

Bronze/All: My prayers for happy hair growth are with you and "good lookin' out" to you, Bronze - I appreciate your sharing the recipe and the "positivity" in this thread!

Please sign me up for one of the Divalicious shirts and Bronze, I hope to see ya in H-Town!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

CarolinaGal said:


> Thanks for the welcome! Here is a photo of my pony in January and another one I took today. I don't know if the pictures really show it, but my hair keeps getting thicker (sorry they are sideways...I don't know how to fix this). I am so happy for the progress!


 
i definitely see progress

the egg cocktail strikes again 

congrats carolinagal


----------



## Blaque*Angel

SweetDYMEond said:


> Bronze & Friends...Egglettes one and all....
> 
> You all have brought me out of "lurk" mode. I joined the board in July '08, after lurking for a month (formerly "sweett08"). This is only my second post, but I decided I had to bite the bullet and get it done.
> 
> I started the shake maybe...three months ago. I was consistent for two/three weeks but got assigned a new project at work and became super busy (stopped making my daily morning shake). Things have started to get back to normal, so I elected, last week, to start again. I had no hesitation about the raw egg, once I read the comments about Caesar dressing (which I love).
> 
> In the short time I took it, I noticed clearer/"glowier" skin (the dry patches on my face went away, but have since returned - likely due to bad diet), fullness each time I take it...am not hungry 'til lunch time, a desire to eat healthier while taking it (true enough, if you eat the "wrong" stuff, you'll feel it), increased energy and shocker of all, de-gunked feet (dry skin/scale reduction). I was only "airish" for about a day (lots of bathroom time that first time around)
> 
> Have been eating like a fiend, due to project stress, so I am plumping up, but was previously slimming down (yes, this does include the "girls", which are always the first thing to grow and I really need _no_ help in that area).
> 
> I now notice stronger nails (Thank the Lord! They are just now getting back in shape after my quick January stint of acrylics) and am hoping hair follows.
> 
> Note: Was taking shake, women's multi, skin/hair/nail vit and garlic (to stop shedding).
> 
> I've recently noticed some hair mushiness (think I was moisturizing too much) and I am probably a protein lova so I have increased protein treatments to eliminate the mush.
> 
> Sorry this is so lengthy, but I love the shake, I've recommended it to many and am going back to it this weekend.
> 
> Bronze/All: My prayers for happy hair growth are with you and "good lookin' out" to you, Bronze - I appreciate your sharing the recipe and the "positivity" in this thread!
> 
> Please sign me up for one of the Divalicious shirts and Bronze, I hope to see ya in H-Town!


 

welcome sweetdymeond

i see you are also loving the shake!!


----------



## foxee

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Will cocktail in a sec, Egglettes...
> 
> Wanted the Prayer Warriors to address....
> Today, DH is phone interviewing for a new j-o-b, pray for his favor and him getting this promotion~Blessings to ya!


 
Your family is in my prayers.  Please keep us updated!


----------



## foxee

Welcome SweetDymeond!


----------



## foxee

Cocktailing it now . . .

Today I added flaxseed oil for the first time.  It's got a somewhat bitter taste but not too bad.

3/4 cup vanilla soymilk
2 tablespoon toasted wheatgerm
1 organic egg
1 whole banana
5 small cubes frozen mango
2 tablespoons flaxseed oil


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

SweetDYMEond, thanks for your post!  

I really appreciate all of the testimonials, it seems super special when a lurker comes out to share, you know?  I can't wait to hear from you after another month of cocktailin' it.  

Girl, the Egglettes are gonna take over Bayou City with all of our waistlength hair, glowing skin, and - i'm workin on this - super fine/fit bodies!!!    I will c u in H-Town - bet.  

*Thought* It would be so nice to meet all the Egglettes IRL...hmmm maybe we can work on this...<brainstorming>

We got ya on that tee!  

Thanks _most of all_ for the prayer...

Blessings to ya, Egglette SweetDYMEond - and - Welcome to our Nest!





SweetDYMEond said:


> Bronze & Friends...Egglettes one and all....
> 
> You all have brought me out of "lurk" mode. I joined the board in July '08, after lurking for a month (formerly "sweett08"). This is only my second post, but I decided I had to bite the bullet and get it done.
> 
> I started the shake maybe...three months ago. I was consistent for two/three weeks but got assigned a new project at work and became super busy (stopped making my daily morning shake). Things have started to get back to normal, so I elected, last week, to start again. I had no hesitation about the raw egg, once I read the comments about Caesar dressing (which I love).
> 
> In the short time I took it, I noticed clearer/"glowier" skin (the dry patches on my face went away, but have since returned - likely due to bad diet), fullness each time I take it...am not hungry 'til lunch time, a desire to eat healthier while taking it (true enough, if you eat the "wrong" stuff, you'll feel it), increased energy and shocker of all, de-gunked feet (dry skin/scale reduction). I was only "airish" for about a day (lots of bathroom time that first time around)
> 
> Have been eating like a fiend, due to project stress, so I am plumping up, but was previously slimming down (yes, this does include the "girls", which are always the first thing to grow and I really need _no_ help in that area).
> 
> I now notice stronger nails (Thank the Lord! They are just now getting back in shape after my quick January stint of acrylics) and am hoping hair follows.
> 
> Note: Was taking shake, women's multi, skin/hair/nail vit and garlic (to stop shedding).
> 
> I've recently noticed some hair mushiness (think I was moisturizing too much) and I am probably a protein lova so I have increased protein treatments to eliminate the mush.
> 
> Sorry this is so lengthy, but I love the shake, I've recommended it to many and am going back to it this weekend.
> 
> Bronze/All: My prayers for happy hair growth are with you and "good lookin' out" to you, Bronze - I appreciate your sharing the recipe and the "positivity" in this thread!
> 
> Please sign me up for one of the Divalicious shirts and Bronze, I hope to see ya in H-Town!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

{{BIG HUG}}
Thanks, Foxee, I will do just that.



foxee said:


> Your family is in my prayers. Please keep us updated!


 
About to cocktail it, Egglettes...Happy Saturday!


----------



## CarolinaGal

^^^ Happy Saturday to you as well!!!

Sending prayers and you know we eagerly await the Praise Report!!!

Happy Dance for what God is about to do! >>>:creatures


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh, I needed that, CarolinaGal, i really did....
*giggling at the jiggy alien - luv it!*



CarolinaGal said:


> ^^^ Happy Saturday to you as well!!!
> 
> Sending prayers and you know we eagerly await the Praise Report!!!
> 
> Happy Dance for what God is about to do! >>>:creatures


----------



## Stella B.

foxee said:


> Cocktailing it now . . .
> 
> Today I added flaxseed oil for the first time.  It's got a somewhat bitter taste but not too bad.
> 
> 3/4 cup vanilla soymilk
> 2 tablespoon toasted wheatgerm
> 1 organic egg
> 1 whole banana
> 5 small cubes frozen mango
> 2 tablespoons flaxseed oil



Hey Foxee! Your cocktail sounds delish! I just wanted to ask if the flaxseed oil blended well in the drink, or does it have an slightly oily taste? I'm always eyeing  the flaxseed oil every time I go in Whole Foods!! I take EFA's (liquid/with omega and flaxseed) each day, so I generally don't use any oil in my drink.


----------



## foxee

Stella B. said:


> Hey Foxee! Your cocktail sounds delish! I just wanted to ask if the flaxseed oil blended well in the drink, or does it have an slightly oily taste? I'm always eyeing  the flaxseed oil every time I go in Whole Foods!! I take EFA's (liquid/with omega and flaxseed) each day, so I generally don't use any oil in my drink.


 
Hi Stella!  I noticed a hint of a little mediciny taste, but the fruit helps mask that.  I blend the contents for close to one minute to make sure it's evenly distributed.  I imagine if I omitted the fruit it probably wouldn't taste very good, though.


----------



## HairHustla

*Hello my sisters:*

*I have not been posting as much because God is working in my life and I am going through a lot of changes for the good but I just wanted you all to know that I am still with you, still praying for us and our hair!  My hair is taking off incredibly.  I had it cut about a month ago and it has already grown back almost to the point where it grew back.  I have never seen this kind of growth before!!!  I am so thankful to you all, especially you Bronze.  I am losing weight now steadily and I am hoping to be APL by the time my husband comes in August and at this rate and with God's help, I pray that I can do it!  I have changed my shake a little, I still incorporate the CHL/SPRL in my hair shake so now this is what it is composed of and so far I am loving it so much better:*

*1/2 cup of pure orange juice (no high fructose stuff!)*
*1 ounce of Reserveratrol liquid (Reserveratrol is a compound found in red wine that facilitates weight loss, anti-aging and increased energy.)*
*1 tablespoon of wheat germ*
*1 whole egg*
*1 tsp chlorella*
*1 tsp spirulina*
*(occasionally bananas or blueberries or other fruit)*
*2 ounces of water.*

*You ladies be blessed!  I will check in more in the future.*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

HairHustla!
I'm so glad you posted, you've been in my thoughts.  I'm glad your changes are working out for your good, our prayers are with you.

I'm so happy with your hair progress!  It looks amazing in  your photo.  You will reach your goal - and your hubby will be sooo happy!  Check in when you can and don't slack off.  Your hair is looking way too good for that!

Be Blessed, Egglette~



HairHustla said:


> *Hello my sisters:*
> 
> *I have not been posting as much because God is working in my life and I am going through a lot of changes for the good but I just wanted you all to know that I am still with you, still praying for us and our hair! My hair is taking off incredibly. I had it cut about a month ago and it has already grown back almost to the point where it grew back. I have never seen this kind of growth before!!! I am so thankful to you all, especially you Bronze. I am losing weight now steadily and I am hoping to be APL by the time my husband comes in August and at this rate and with God's help, I pray that I can do it! I have changed my shake a little, I still incorporate the CHL/SPRL in my hair shake so now this is what it is composed of and so far I am loving it so much better:*
> 
> *1/2 cup of pure orange juice (no high fructose stuff!)*
> *1 ounce of Reserveratrol liquid (Reserveratrol is a compound found in red wine that facilitates weight loss, anti-aging and increased energy.)*
> *1 tablespoon of wheat germ*
> *1 whole egg*
> *1 tsp chlorella*
> *1 tsp spirulina*
> *(occasionally bananas or blueberries or other fruit)*
> *2 ounces of water.*
> 
> *You ladies be blessed! I will check in more in the future.*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ATTENTION ALL EGGLETTES:

Please note that previously i mentioned orange juice to be a no-no in this cocktail, well with continued research, i found that *grapefruit juice *and *lemon* *juice *are both no-nos.  

There is *no *mention of orange juice being an issue.  
However, one should not add grapefruit juice or lemon juice to their shake.  
It is not stated why, it just states not to.  ;-\

Thanks for your attention.  I hope this clarified things and have not hindered you in anyway.

~Br*nze


----------



## Natural Love

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ATTENTION ALL EGGLETTES:
> 
> i found that *grapefruit juice *and *lemon* *juice *are both no-nos.
> 
> ~Br*nze


 
I wonder why.  Too acidic?  

Anyway, I went to purchase the flaxseed to add to my shake in hopes of enhancing boobage but I noticed that for 2 tblsp it has over 100 cals.

While the increase in the boob area is enticing, I am still trying to lose those pesky 3-5 pounds.  Has anyone that uses flax seed/oil noticed any weightgain?

Thanks


----------



## foxee

Natural Love said:


> Anyway, I went to purchase the flaxseed to add to my shake in hopes of enhancing boobage but I noticed that for 2 tblsp it has over 100 cals.
> 
> While the increase in the boob area is enticing, I am still trying to lose those pesky 3-5 pounds. Has anyone that uses flax seed/oil noticed any weightgain?
> 
> Thanks


 
I haven't been using flaxseed long enough to tell, but if I'll let you all know if my weight begins to fluctuate.  I'm skinny as a rail so it won't be too hard to tell.


----------



## Natural Love

foxee said:


> I haven't been using flaxseed long enough to tell, but if I'll let you all know if my weight begins to fluctuate. I'm skinny as a rail so it won't be too hard to tell.


 
I would appreciate that.  I think I might just hold off on the flax (I am taking the supplement right now anyway) until I get rid of the excess weight.

Happy Cocktailing.


----------



## ayoung

Got my drink in today....I've been SLACKING!

Weather got hot--hair got longer (and now I think I'm cute ) and I have been wearing it straight and down  and not drinking my drink 

I'm back on it--and the hair is in a bun for the entire week!


----------



## foxee

I just read the label on my flaxseed oil.  A teaspoon is 45 calories and I use 2 tablespoons.  That means I put 270 calories of flaxseed in my shake.  I put another 2 tablespoons of toasted wheat germ that adds up to another 50 calories.  So that's 320 calories so far not including the egg, banana, mango and soy milk.  So yeah, if anyone's watching your weight you may not want to follow my recipe.


----------



## Natural Love

foxee said:


> I just read the label on my flaxseed oil. A teaspoon is 45 calories and I use 2 tablespoons. That means I put 270 calories of flaxseed in my shake. I put another 2 tablespoons of toasted wheat germ that adds up to another 50 calories. So that's 320 calories so far not including the egg, banana, mango and soy milk. So yeah, if anyone's watching your weight you may not want to follow my recipe.


 
Probably not.  Sounds delish though.  I would be more thann happy to give you those pounds I am trying to lose. (smile)

I would like to know if the shake can be made in advance.  Maybe at night for my morning cocktail if keeping it refrigerated or maybe for a couple of days, of course keeping it in the fridge.  That would save lots of time.


----------



## HairHustla

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ATTENTION ALL EGGLETTES:
> 
> Please note that previously i mentioned orange juice to be a no-no in this cocktail, well with continued research, i found that *grapefruit juice *and *lemon* *juice *are both no-nos.
> 
> There is *no *mention of orange juice being an issue.
> However, one should not add grapefruit juice or lemon juice to their shake.
> It is not stated why, it just states not to. ;-\
> 
> Thanks for your attention. I hope this clarified things and have not hindered you in anyway.
> 
> ~Br*nze


 
*Thank you so much Bronze, you are always so positive and warm*
*So let me be sure, you are saying that OJ is okay?  I didn't know there was an issue with juices, I missed out on that episode of "As the Egglettes Drink".  *


----------



## Makenzie

I went to the doctor yesterday and yes my cholesterol is high.  I told him about my shake and he said it's fine however I need to exercise to burn off the cholesterol I am ingesting, otherwise it will just stored up in my body.

I haven't taken my cocktail in two days, but will back on it in the morning.


----------



## CarolinaGal

HairHustla said:


> *Hello my sisters:*
> 
> *I have not been posting as much because God is working in my life and I am going through a lot of changes for the good but I just wanted you all to know that I am still with you, still praying for us and our hair! My hair is taking off incredibly. I had it cut about a month ago and it has already grown back almost to the point where it grew back. I have never seen this kind of growth before!!! I am so thankful to you all, especially you Bronze. I am losing weight now steadily and I am hoping to be APL by the time my husband comes in August and at this rate and with God's help, I pray that I can do it! I have changed my shake a little, I still incorporate the CHL/SPRL in my hair shake so now this is what it is composed of and so far I am loving it so much better:*


 
HairHustla,
Congrats on the hair, health, and Spiritual progress! We have faith that you will achieve your goals. Keep up the good work! You be blessed also.

CG


----------



## CarolinaGal

Natural Love said:


> I wonder why. Too acidic?
> 
> Anyway, I went to purchase the flaxseed to add to my shake in hopes of enhancing *boobage* but I noticed that for 2 tblsp it has over 100 cals.
> 
> While the increase in the boob area is enticing, I am still trying to lose those pesky 3-5 pounds. Has anyone that uses flax seed/oil noticed any weightgain?
> 
> Thanks


 
ROFL!!! That is too funny! I have only used the original recipe with no additives other than frozen fruit and I did not gain any weight. If anything, I think my muscle mass improved so my body shape got better (IMO). HTH!


----------



## foxee

Natural Love said:


> Probably not. Sounds delish though. I would be more thann happy to give you those pounds I am trying to lose. (smile)


 
Send them!  I'll take 5 lbs, please. 



Natural Love said:


> I would like to know if the shake can be made in advance. Maybe at night for my morning cocktail if keeping it refrigerated or maybe for a couple of days, of course keeping it in the fridge. That would save lots of time.


 

I don't see why not.  If you use banana in your shake it may turn a darker color while in the fridge, though.


----------



## Natural Love

CarolinaGal said:


> ROFL!!! That is too funny! I have only used the original recipe with no additives other than frozen fruit and I did not gain any weight. If anything, I think my muscle mass improved so my body shape got better (IMO). HTH!


 
I have noticed that my muscles seems to be more visible since I started this.  

I am liking what I see.  Except for those 5 pounds I am sending to Foxee


----------



## Natural Love

foxee said:


> I don't see why not. If you use banana in your shake it may turn a darker color while in the fridge, though.


 
I will try tonight.  Thanks for the warning about the banana.... will post how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Natural Love, do not make your cocktail in advance.  Directions state to drink immediately and I wouldn't want the raw egg to sit up - that would not do good things to your tummy.  The cocktail is something you want to take within 10/15 minutes or so.   Hope that helps~



Natural Love said:


> Probably not. Sounds delish though. I would be more thann happy to give you those pounds I am trying to lose. (smile)
> 
> I would like to know if the shake can be made in advance. Maybe at night for my morning cocktail if keeping it refrigerated or maybe for a couple of days, of course keeping it in the fridge. That would save lots of time.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*"As the Egglettes Drink"*  < Luv it.  
Yep, you're good on the OJ.  Drink up. 



HairHustla said:


> *Thank you so much Bronze, you are always so positive and warm*
> *So let me be sure, you are saying that OJ is okay? I didn't know there was an issue with juices, I missed out on that episode of "As the Egglettes Drink". *


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Whoa.  So your doc approved of the cocktail and thinks that exercise will take care of it?  Keep us posted, Pretty.  

And make sure to continually monitor your body's signals.  You were very astute and picked up on the changes really quickly.  Good work.  You know your body, Chic.



Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> I went to the doctor yesterday and yes my cholesterol is high. I told him about my shake and he said it's fine however I need to exercise to burn off the cholesterol I am ingesting, otherwise it will just stored up in my body.
> 
> I haven't taken my cocktail in two days, but will back on it in the morning.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You are just too cute for your own self.    I am spanking you, but I ain't mad at ya.  There's just something about the summer that makes a girl just wanna go all out...I wanna wear my hair out EVERday, but I try to hold back, aiming for my goal....  It'll pay off, though.  But, not drinking your cocktail!!!?  Oh, that's a double spank .  Girl, don't get besides yourself, now!  



ayoung said:


> Got my drink in today....I've been SLACKING!
> 
> Weather got hot--hair got longer (and now I think I'm cute ) and I have been wearing it straight and down  and not drinking my drink
> 
> I'm back on it--and the hair is in a bun for the entire week!


 
Ditto.



CarolinaGal said:


> HairHustla,
> Congrats on the hair, health, and Spiritual progress! We have faith that you will achieve your goals. Keep up the good work! You be blessed also.
> 
> CG


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

_NATURAL LOVE_ - *please* don't drink your cocktail that was made in advance.  I don't want you to get ill.  Please don't get ill.  Let me know how you are doing.  I've been at hospital all day and haven't checked the thread until now.  I pray this doesn't upset your stomach.



Natural Love said:


> I will try tonight. Thanks for the warning about the banana.... will post how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## tallnomad

Yes, I have gained weight.  I thought it was due to the egg itself, but perhaps it is the flaxseed.  I used to add two large heaping tablespoons, but in light of the discussion on extra boobage, I've cut back this week.  

Thanks for asking your question, because I honestly would not have made the connection!




Natural Love said:


> I wonder why.  Too acidic?
> 
> Anyway, I went to purchase the flaxseed to add to my shake in hopes of enhancing boobage but I noticed that for 2 tblsp it has over 100 cals.
> 
> While the increase in the boob area is enticing, I am still trying to lose those pesky 3-5 pounds.  Has anyone that uses flax seed/oil noticed any weightgain?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Natural Love

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> _NATURAL LOVE_ - *please* don't drink your cocktail that was made in advance. I don't want you to get ill. Please don't get ill. Let me know how you are doing. I've been at hospital all day and haven't checked the thread until now. I pray this doesn't upset your stomach.


 
Thanks for this....I didn't make it tonight.  I will take your advice and make it in the morning.

You were at the hospital...Is everything ok?  I pray that it is...

Thanks again.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh, thank God you read my post. Whew.  I don't think that would have ended nicely.  You are more than welcome.  I really didn't want you to drink that pre-made cocktail...

Ok, i was at hospital bcs my nephew is coming out of a coma and I was visiting him.  He's been in hospital now for about 3 months.  My fam and I go every other day, most times - everyday.  So that's where we were until late last night.  

Please continue to lift Mark up.  Prayer is what has gotten him this far.  I thank all of you for that.

He is beginning to show signs of communication and we need his doctors and therapists to be able to note his progress and continue his therapy.



Natural Love said:


> Thanks for this....I didn't make it tonight. I will take your advice and make it in the morning.
> 
> You were at the hospital...Is everything ok? I pray that it is...
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## Makenzie

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> I went to the doctor yesterday and yes my cholesterol is high.  I told him about my shake and he said it's fine however I need to exercise to burn off the cholesterol I am ingesting, otherwise it will just stored up in my body.
> 
> I haven't taken my cocktail in two days, but will back on it in the morning.



Just wanted to add that my cholesterol was probably high or near it before the cocktail.  My diet leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Makenzie

Day 23

Raw Wheatgerm
Ground Flax seed
Wheatgerm oil
Bacopa
Olive oil
Raw egg
2% milk
1 Scoop of soy protein


----------



## HairHustla

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Day 23
> 
> Raw Wheatgerm
> Ground Flax seed
> Wheatgerm oil
> Bacopa
> Olive oil
> Raw egg
> 2% milk
> 1 Scoop of soy protein


 
Good keeping up Pretty Brown Eyes!


----------



## HairHustla

CarolinaGal said:


> HairHustla,
> Congrats on the hair, health, and Spiritual progress! We have faith that you will achieve your goals. Keep up the good work! You be blessed also.
> 
> CG


 
*CarolinaGal,*

*Thank you so much...you and all the egglettes for the love, it really helps me!  I don't know if you are from Carolina but I passed through there (Charlotte) on my way back here and I was able to see a lot of the area and it was absolutely gorgeous, hope we can be stationed there when we leave Germany in fact!  *

*Oh and for those of you having weight gain issues, I went through that too because I was using both flaxseed and wheat germ so I only use one or the other and I am careful to only use a minimal amount like a teaspoon..that seemed to have helped a bit.  *

*Also, Bronze much love and prayers for your nephew and Praise be to God for him coming out of his coma!!!!  That is wonderful!!!! *


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks HairHustla~ He is making progress, Praise God.


----------



## Natural Love

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Oh, thank God you read my post. Whew. I don't think that would have ended nicely. You are more than welcome. I really didn't want you to drink that pre-made cocktail...
> 
> Ok, i was at hospital bcs my nephew is coming out of a coma and I was visiting him. He's been in hospital now for about 3 months. My fam and I go every other day, most times - everyday. So that's where we were until late last night.
> 
> Please continue to lift Mark up. Prayer is what has gotten him this far. I thank all of you for that.
> 
> He is beginning to show signs of communication and we need his doctors and therapists to be able to note his progress and continue his therapy.


 
That is wonderful news.  I will definitely keep him lifted in prayers, you too....


----------



## HairHustla

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks HairHustla~ He is making progress, Praise God.


 
*So Glad to hear that!  Got a question for you, I stumbled upon where you say you take L-Cysteine, and you mentioned that you take 2000 mg.  Is it really worth taking?  I think this supplement combined with the hair shake could have the potential for massive hair growth.  I just ordered the L-Cysteine from iherb by Now foods.  What do you recommend and how long was it before you could tell you had some growth?  Tell me everything you know about the L-Cysteine girl...ha ha gotta get on that like Japanese time! *


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Oh, thank God you read my post. Whew. I don't think that would have ended nicely. You are more than welcome. I really didn't want you to drink that pre-made cocktail...
> 
> Ok, i was at hospital bcs my nephew is coming out of a coma and I was visiting him. He's been in hospital now for about 3 months. My fam and I go every other day, most times - everyday. So that's where we were until late last night.
> 
> Please continue to lift Mark up. Prayer is what has gotten him this far. I thank all of you for that.
> 
> He is beginning to show signs of communication and we need his doctors and therapists to be able to note his progress and continue his therapy.


 
praying for your dear nephew, i know how hard this situation is.



my auntie never made it out of her coma, she passed on Friday.


----------



## taz007

Blaque*Angel said:


> my auntie never made it out of her coma, she passed on Friday.



  I am praying for you and your family.  May she rejoice in heaven.


----------



## foxee

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Natural Love, do not make your cocktail in advance. Directions state to drink immediately and I wouldn't want the raw egg to sit up - that would not do good things to your tummy.  The cocktail is something you want to take within 10/15 minutes or so. Hope that helps~


 

D'oh!  My bad!  Thanks for setting the record straight, Bronze.


----------



## foxee

Blaque*Angel said:


> my auntie never made it out of her coma, she passed on Friday.


 

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Blaque*Angel, I pray for Holy Spirit, The Comforter, to give you and your family peace as your Aunt is with God.  My heart and prayers go out for you all continually.  Blessings to you, honey.  I am so sorry.




Blaque*Angel said:


> praying for your dear nephew, i know how hard this situation is.
> 
> 
> 
> my auntie never made it out of her coma, she passed on Friday.


----------



## SweetDYMEond

Blaque...Am praying God's favor, His peace and His strength for you and yours right now!  God Bless YOU!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

HairHustla said:


> *So Glad to hear that! Got a question for you, I stumbled upon where you say you take L-Cysteine, and you mentioned that you take 2000 mg. Is it really worth taking? I think this supplement combined with the hair shake could have the potential for massive hair growth. I just ordered the L-Cysteine from iherb by Now foods. What do you recommend and how long was it before you could tell you had some growth? Tell me everything you know about the L-Cysteine girl...ha ha gotta get on that like Japanese time! *


 
L-Cysteine is an amino acid supplement that i will never go off of.  NEVER.  To me, it beats biotin, because i saw quick tangible results.  It is totally worth it.  Iherb is great for its pricing, also vitacost has it really reasonably as well...i think it's the NSI brand - that's what i'm ordering this week, $13 for 180, 500 mg capsules.

I've used L-Cys for years, at least 5.  I stumbled across this because i used to take HF37, but it is soo expensive - though it works  - and there are just way too many huge pills to take.  I like capsules, i can't get horsepills down my throat.  

Anyway, Holy Spirit led me to L-Cys and I read that it is the most important ingredient for hair health and growth (didn't realize it's sulfur).  It's almost like ingesting hair fibers to make new hair... that's how serious it is.  If i let everything else go, even my cocktail - heaven forbid - i would always have to take L-Cys, 2000mg.  Sometimes i just stop all supplements and what have you - take a breather, so to speak, but i always come back to this one.


----------



## SweetDYMEond

Bronze...I know good and well I need to take my tail to bed!  But, now...I'm hyped about the L-Cys (so is that like, 9 - 10 tablets you take)?

If so, all at once or thru out day?

Will look for this at Whole Foods or Sun Harvest.  As always, you're full o' gems.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Sweet, no, i need to take my tail to bed .

I take only 4 capsules, they are 500 mg each - i mistyped, sorry.  I was purchasing Puritans Pride, but i'm gonna purchase thru vitacost - better pricing.  

I take them all at once, in the am, or whenever I remember, sometimes right before bed...they do make your urine smell, okay, i know urine smells, but it's gonna be - pungent, you may even fall over trying to run out of the powder room to escape the stench - ...you've been warned.you'll have to up your water intake and then it goes away .

the things we do for beautiful hair....

I like being full o' gems, thank you. <smooch>



SweetDYMEond said:


> Bronze...I know good and well I need to take my tail to bed! But, now...I'm hyped about the L-Cys (so is that like, 9 - 10 tablets you take)?
> 
> If so, all at once or thru out day?
> 
> Will look for this at Whole Foods or Sun Harvest. As always, you're full o' gems.


----------



## Makenzie

Blaque*Angel said:


> praying for your dear nephew, i know how hard this situation is.
> 
> 
> 
> my auntie never made it out of her coma, she passed on Friday.



So sorry to  hear this.  My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Makenzie

Day 24

Raw Wheatgerm
Ground Flax seed
Wheatgerm oil
Bacopa
Raw egg
2% milk
1 Scoop of soy protein


----------



## Aspire

I am traveling for work, and could not figure a way to have my shakes while I am away.  I am really missing it right now, and my morning energy is gone.  I am not even near a supermarket - no rental car - nothing.  I am not sure how I will make till thurs night.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Perhaps room service could hook you up?  You really only need the milk and egg and I'd mix those up something fierce with a fork. I'm sure you'll get a bolt of energy.  I'd take any other supplements that I have.  I'm sure if you enquire about it, they could help.

Just a suggestion.



Aspire said:


> I am traveling for work, and could not figure a way to have my shakes while I am away. I am really missing it right now, and my morning energy is gone. I am not even near a supermarket - no rental car - nothing. I am not sure how I will make till thurs night.


----------



## HairHustla

*Blaque Angel,*

*I am very sorry for your loss and like Bronze, I pray that the comforter will minister to you and your family.  I know a little bit about how you feel because I have lost both my grandparents and my aunt in the span of the last 9 months!  Everything will be alright you have to take it one day at a time.  We are praying for you girl! *

*HH*


----------



## HairHustla

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> L-Cysteine is an amino acid supplement that i will never go off of. NEVER. To me, it beats biotin, because i saw quick tangible results. It is totally worth it. Iherb is great for its pricing, also vitacost has it really reasonably as well...i think it's the NSI brand - that's what i'm ordering this week, $13 for 180, 500 mg capsules.
> 
> I've used L-Cys for years, at least 5. I stumbled across this because i used to take HF37, but it is soo expensive - though it works  - and there are just way too many huge pills to take. I like capsules, i can't get horsepills down my throat.
> 
> Anyway, Holy Spirit led me to L-Cys and I read that it is the most important ingredient for hair health and growth (didn't realize it's sulfur). It's almost like ingesting hair fibers to make new hair... that's how serious it is. If i let everything else go, even my cocktail - heaven forbid - i would always have to take L-Cys, 2000mg. Sometimes i just stop all supplements and what have you - take a breather, so to speak, but i always come back to this one.


 
*Wow, thanks for the great info, I am totally hyped about this supplement now!  I can not wait to join the ranks with you.  I want to be one of those blessed women that can sit naked and cover themselves with their hair!  I will let you know when it arrives and I start on it...me and you must never part..maki da da*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I love that visual!!!  

I'm with ya, girlie, all the way!!!



HairHustla said:


> *Wow, thanks for the great info, I am totally hyped about this supplement now! I can not wait to join the ranks with you. I want to be one of those blessed women that can sit naked and cover themselves with their hair! I will let you know when it arrives and I start on it...me and you must never part..maki da da*


----------



## yodie

Bronze and HairHustla,

Include me in that visual too (I know I'm just barging in).  I don't post often, but I am a bonafide lurker.

Blaque Angel, praying for you during your loss.


----------



## Aspire

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Perhaps room service could hook you up?  You really only need the milk and egg and I'd mix those up something fierce with a fork. I'm sure you'll get a bolt of energy.  I'd take any other supplements that I have.  I'm sure if you enquire about it, they could help.
> 
> Just a suggestion.


 
Oh my gosh.  I so did not think of this!  What a great idea.  I bet you they would do it too.  Our company spends enough money at this hotel.  Thank you so much.  Lady, you are truly a blessing.


----------



## HairHustla

yodie said:


> Bronze and HairHustla,
> 
> Include me in that visual too (I know I'm just barging in). I don't post often, but I am a bonafide lurker.
> 
> Blaque Angel, praying for you during your loss.


 
Yodie feel free to "barge" in any time!  Girl I am praying for all of us to be in that visual!!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Aspire, you make me feel so wise.  Thanks, chica.  
Let me know how it goes!



Aspire said:


> Oh my gosh. I so did not think of this! What a great idea. I bet you they would do it too. Our company spends enough money at this hotel. Thank you so much. Lady, you are truly a blessing.


----------



## LoveLiLi

Hi, ladies! I know I'm late, but I've been eyeing this thread for a while now and I just have to join all of you. 

Today I went to Target and bought a blender (I hope it's a good one), got all the ingredients and I'm drinking my smoothie right now .

I followed the original list of ingredients and I added half a banana and a few strawberries for flavor. The taste isn't bad at all, but it's a bit bland, especially compared to the Odwalla smoothies I usually drink.

I want to drink this each morning, but I'd like to know what others are adding to sweeten it up a bit. I have a monster sweet tooth .


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Oh, thank God you read my post. Whew.  I don't think that would have ended nicely.  You are more than welcome.  I really didn't want you to drink that pre-made cocktail...
> 
> Ok, i was at hospital bcs my nephew is coming out of a coma and I was visiting him.  He's been in hospital now for about 3 months.  My fam and I go every other day, most times - everyday.  So that's where we were until late last night.
> 
> Please continue to lift Mark up.  Prayer is what has gotten him this far.  I thank all of you for that.
> 
> He is beginning to show signs of communication and we need his doctors and therapists to be able to note his progress and continue his therapy.



I know I'm late on this, but Bronze, I'm so glad to hear the news on your nephew, and that he is coming out of the coma. I remember when he went in the hospital, and hope that time and love will provide the perfect healing. I'm still praying for you and your family!


----------



## Stella B.

Blaque*Angel said:


> praying for your dear nephew, i know how hard this situation is.
> 
> 
> 
> my auntie never made it out of her coma, she passed on Friday.



Blaque Angel, I am just now reading this about your auntie. It really hurts to lose a family member or a loved one. You know we're praying for you, and we're here for ya!


----------



## Stella B.

Ok, getting ready to cocktail it today!  Drink up, egglets!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Khalia27 to our Nest!!

Glad to have you, Chica.  To sweeten your cocktail, naturally, i'd advise molasses or honey...i also add sugar free chocolate syrup to my cocktail on occassion...delish!  The cocktail will help your sweet tooth dramatically.  It has mine.

I'm so happy you joined - and great hair!


Khalia27 said:


> Hi, ladies! I know I'm late, but I've been eyeing this thread for a while now and I just have to join all of you.
> 
> Today I went to Target and bought a blender (I hope it's a good one), got all the ingredients and I'm drinking my smoothie right now .
> 
> I followed the original list of ingredients and I added half a banana and a few strawberries for flavor. The taste isn't bad at all, but it's a bit bland, especially compared to the Odwalla smoothies I usually drink.
> 
> I want to drink this each morning, but I'd like to know what others are adding to sweeten it up a bit. I have a monster sweet tooth .


 
Stella B. thanks, Hon, he is steadily improving, but we need major improvements before June 26th or the hospital will discharge him to a lesser facility  and we don't want that , so we are praying for major marked improvements in his responsiveness so his doctors, therapists and nurses can make note and continue his therapy and keep him in this facility.  Thanks for keeping us lifted.  God Bless you for that.



Stella B. said:


> I know I'm late on this, but Bronze, I'm so glad to hear the news on your nephew, and that he is coming out of the comma. I remember when he went in the hospital, and hope that time and love will provide the perfect healing. I'm still praying for you and your family!


----------



## Pooks

I've been MIA because I'm Stateside right now. Only 1 shake in the last week, but I just got all my remaining ingredients brought over so I'll be back on board from tomorrow. I sure need the energy right now - my wedding is this Sunday!!!I've missed u all, but have limited time and internet access.  I'll check in more frequently when I get home.Love u all!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*YOUR WEDDING IS SUNDAY?!?*
Congrats, Pookiwah~  I pray God's blessings on your marriage, that your love grow stronger every year...

Love you girl and give us all the details!  I love weddings!



pookiwah said:


> I've been MIA because I'm Stateside right now. Only 1 shake in the last week, but I just got all my remaining ingredients brought over so I'll be back on board from tomorrow. I sure need the energy right now - my wedding is this Sunday!!!I've missed u all, but have limited time and internet access. I'll check in more frequently when I get home.Love u all!


----------



## tallnomad

Blaque*Angel--sending you warm thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Natural Love

Blaque*Angel.

My prayers go out to you and your loss.  I lost my grandmother 3 months ago.  It's not easy but know that we are all praying for strength and comfort during these hard times.

God Bless~~


----------



## Natural Love

pookiwah said:


> I've been MIA because I'm Stateside right now. Only 1 shake in the last week, but I just got all my remaining ingredients brought over so I'll be back on board from tomorrow. I sure need the energy right now - my wedding is this Sunday!!!I've missed u all, but have limited time and internet access. I'll check in more frequently when I get home.Love u all!


 
congratulations on your wedding.  May God deeply bless your union.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Blaque*Angel, thinking of you and your family and praying for your peace.


----------



## tallnomad

Welcome Khalia!  

I add agave nectar to mine.  It's super sweet, but healthy--it's low on the glycemic index scale.  Trader Joe's sells it.

HTH 



Khalia27 said:


> Hi, ladies! I know I'm late, but I've been eyeing this thread for a while now and I just have to join all of you.
> 
> Today I went to Target and bought a blender (I hope it's a good one), got all the ingredients and I'm drinking my smoothie right now .
> 
> I followed the original list of ingredients and I added half a banana and a few strawberries for flavor. The taste isn't bad at all, but it's a bit bland, especially compared to the Odwalla smoothies I usually drink.
> 
> I want to drink this each morning, but I'd like to know what others are adding to sweeten it up a bit. I have a monster sweet tooth .


----------



## tallnomad

Pookiwah!  Congrats on your wedding.  That's so exciting!!!



pookiwah said:


> I've been MIA because I'm Stateside right now. Only 1 shake in the last week, but I just got all my remaining ingredients brought over so I'll be back on board from tomorrow. I sure need the energy right now - my wedding is this Sunday!!!I've missed u all, but have limited time and internet access.  I'll check in more frequently when I get home.Love u all!


----------



## Natural Love

Khalia....Welcome...


----------



## Natural Love

Quick question.  How many grams of protein does your protein shake have?  Mine only has 16 and I just bought another one that has 24.  I have been taking the shake for about 2 weeks and although I feel great about drinking it, I don't have the energy boost.  Or it could be that I am working 11 hours a day


----------



## Makenzie

Day 25

Raw Wheatgerm
Ground Flax seed
Wheatgerm oil
Raw egg
2% milk
1 Scoop of soy protein


----------



## Makenzie

pookiwah said:


> I've been MIA because I'm Stateside right now. Only 1 shake in the last week, but I just got all my remaining ingredients brought over so I'll be back on board from tomorrow. I sure need the energy right now - *my wedding is this Sunday*!!!I've missed u all, but have limited time and internet access.  I'll check in more frequently when I get home.Love u all!


----------



## Makenzie

Natural Love said:


> Quick question.  How many grams of protein does your protein shake have?  Mine only has 16 and I just bought another one that has 24.  I have been taking the shake for about 2 weeks and although I feel great about drinking it, I don't have the energy boost.  Or it could be that I am working 11 hours a day


Mine has 24g of protein.


----------



## ladyofvirtue

As I have previously posted, my hair was growing, thriving and just doin the thang.

Well, what did I do?  I got lazy, spoiled and stopped drinking my shake.

The results were thinning, breaking and excessive shedding.  

So,  my hair strands said to themselves,* "we'll show her that she cain't mess over us and stop giving us what we need to grow long, strong and healthy!"*

As a life-time member, I promise NEVA to stop drinking my hair shake as long as I shall live.

Waist-length hair, here I come again...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

LoV~  So glad to have you back!!  I thought you were still holdin' it down, Chica?!  That hair told you what's up, huh?  

That's okay, come on back and get down with the get down.  You'll get back to business in no time.  You were definitely missed.



ladyofvirtue said:


> As I have previously posted, my hair was growing, thriving and just doin the thang.
> 
> Well, what did I do? I got lazy, spoiled and stopped drinking my shake.
> 
> The results were thinning, breaking and excessive shedding.
> 
> So, my hair strands said to themselves,* "we'll show her that she cain't mess over us and stop giving us what we need to grow long, strong and healthy!"*
> 
> As a life-time member, I promise NEVA to stop drinking my hair shake as long as I shall live.
> 
> Waist-length hair, here I come again...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yep, that workday could do it.  I had major nrg until i was being pulled from every direction and getting home 18 hours after i left .  Even my beloved cocktail couldn't hang with that.  Eventually my schedule took a toll.  I'm trying to recoup some r&r now.  I do believe that I could not have made it as well as I did were it not for my cocktail giving me the nrg to get out of the house in the morning.  


To answer your questions, my cocktail has about 14 gms of protein...



Natural Love said:


> Quick question. How many grams of protein does your protein shake have? Mine only has 16 and I just bought another one that has 24. I have been taking the shake for about 2 weeks and although I feel great about drinking it, I don't have the energy boost. Or it could be that I am working 11 hours a day


----------



## LoveLiLi

Thanks for the warm welcome, ladies .

I had my smoothie this morning and I enjoyed it more because I added honey for sweetness. I also used _frozen_ banana and strawberries and the chill factor made it more palatable. It was just below room temp when I made it yesterday... never again.

I went to the salon for a flat-iron and trim today and my progress for the last 5 months was trimmed right off . I'll make a separate thread with comparison shots - just be forewarned, you won't see a difference.

Now, I really have to stick to this smoothie each day because I want my 5 months progress back and then some!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Double Dang.  That's okay, Khalia27, you'll get it back - doubley quick, too~  Can't wait to see your progress.



Khalia27 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, ladies .
> 
> I had my smoothie this morning and I enjoyed it more because I added honey for sweetness. I also used _frozen_ banana and strawberries and the chill factor made it more palatable. It was just below room temp when I made it yesterday... never again.
> 
> I went to the salon for a flat-iron and trim today and my progress for the last 5 months was trimmed right off . I'll make a separate thread with comparison shots - just be forewarned, you won't see a difference.
> 
> Now, I really have to stick to this smoothie each day because I want my 5 months progress back and then some!


----------



## Stella B.

Natural Love said:


> Quick question.  How many grams of protein does your protein shake have?  Mine only has 16 and I just bought another one that has 24.  I have been taking the shake for about 2 weeks and although I feel great about drinking it, I don't have the energy boost.  Or it could be that I am working 11 hours a day


Natural Love, have you noticed a change in your weight?   My cocktail has a minimum of 12 grams of protein. It depends on what type of milk (soy, hemp, almond, rice), but on the average the milk has 6 grams and the egg has 6 grams. For my body and age, less is better. I stopped adding protein powder to my drink when it upped the protein level 3x's more than what my body could handle. Now I only do a protein shake with protein powder on alternate days when I don't have my cocktail.


----------



## Natural Love

Stella B. said:


> Natural Love, have you noticed a change in your weight?  My cocktail has a minimum of 12 grams of protein. It depends on what type of milk (soy, hemp, almond, rice), but on the average the milk has 6 grams and the egg has 6 grams. For my body and age, less is better. I stopped adding protein powder to my drink when it upped the protein level 3x's more than what my body could handle. Now I only do a protein shake with protein powder on alternate days when I don't have my cocktail.


 
Hi Stella.  In regards to my weight, I have been working out and watching what I eat so I have been losing weight.  I use soy milk.  How did you know that the protein was too much for your body?


----------



## Vinyl

I'm going to hop off this bandwagon for now. I think I'd prefer something that I could take in pill form, because the shakes interfere with my "only eat when hungry" diet. (I'm rarely hungry after taking them. xD)


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks for checking in, Lux, we'll be here when you decide to hop back on.  

I am also on a wait for hunger signals eating plan and I <3 the cocktail, because it keeps me full and I don't crave things, (so i think i'm consuming less calories, now that i'm being more conscious of what i eat) and when I do get hungry, I get _intense_ hunger pains, which I love, because that is my cue that my body has used up my reserves and it's time for  lunch!



Lux In Musica said:


> I'm going to hop off this bandwagon for now. I think I'd prefer something that I could take in pill form, because the shakes interfere with my "only eat when hungry" diet. (I'm rarely hungry after taking them. xD)


----------



## foxee

*Weight gain!*

Hi ladies.  Just checking in.

Still cocktailing it everday!  I'm going to miss two days since I'll be out of town.  When I decided to go on my trip the first thing I thought was, what about my cocktail?  Now I know I'm hooked for life.   

As you all know, I'm still a newbie but I've been drinking the cocktail for about a month now.  I tried on my favorite jeans yesterday and I've definitely gained weight!  I'm usually very thin and small framed, about a size 2 and between 100 and 107 pounds max.  Why on why did I struggle to get my jeans up?  They were skin tight.  I haven't weighed myself but I did *not* gain weight all over like I would like to.  It went straight to my thighs.  I have to get used to them touching now.  Feels weird.  

I'm pretty sure it's the cocktail that explains the weight gain as I've made very drastic changes to my eating habits (former junk food junkie).  So when I get back from my trip I'll be popping in my old pilates DVD so I can firm up a tiny bit.  I work from home and sit on my behind all day, so I can really use the exercise.

Sorry this was so long.


----------



## Makenzie

Day 26

Raw Wheatgerm
Ground Flax seed
Wheatgerm oil
Raw egg
2% milk


----------



## Makenzie

Stella B. said:


> Natural Love, have you noticed a change in your weight?   My cocktail has a minimum of 12 grams of protein. It depends on what type of milk (soy, hemp, almond, rice), but on the average the milk has 6 grams and the egg has 6 grams. For my body and age, less is better. *I stopped adding protein powder to my drink when it upped the protein level 3x's more than what my body could handle.* Now I only do a protein shake with protein powder on alternate days when I don't have my cocktail.



I've recently stopped adding protein to my cocktail after I read about protein overload. (Dang the internet)  How do you know how much your body can tolerate?


----------



## jaded_faerie

Day 1:
whole milk
raw egg
bluberries & bananas

I will go to wholefoods today for the raw wheatgerm and wheatgerm oil.  The shake was not bad at all!!


----------



## Makenzie

Khalia27 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, ladies .
> 
> I had my smoothie this morning and I enjoyed it more because I added honey for sweetness. I also used _frozen_ banana and strawberries and the chill factor made it more palatable. It was just below room temp when I made it yesterday... never again.
> 
> *I went to the salon for a flat-iron and trim today and my progress for the last 5 months was trimmed right off . I'll make a separate thread with comparison shots - just be forewarned, you won't see a difference.*
> 
> Now, I really have to stick to this smoothie each day because I want my 5 months progress back and then some!



Awww - so sorry to hear this.  You work so hard and someone cuts it right off.  

My hair is growing, and growing thick.  I have a thin area near the top of my hair that is filling in so nicely.  But am scared to go to a salon for a length check.


----------



## Makenzie

jaded_faerie said:


> Day 1:
> whole milk
> raw egg
> bluberries & bananas
> 
> I will go to wholefoods today for the raw wheatgerm and wheatgerm oil.  The shake was not bad at all!!



Welcome.  Everyone is always surprised at how the shake is no where as bad as they thought it would be.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Jaded-Faerie to our Nest!!!



jaded_faerie said:


> Day 1:
> whole milk
> raw egg
> bluberries & bananas
> 
> I will go to wholefoods today for the raw wheatgerm and wheatgerm oil. The shake was not bad at all!!


----------



## tallnomad

*Re: Weight gain!*

Foxee--you described me perfectly--although not a size 2. 

I'm very tall and very thin and people say I'm "too thin" sometimes, but I've always looked pretty athletic.  Since doing the shake, my thighs have definitely gotten bulkier.  When I walk, they slap each other!   I broke out all of my exercise DVDs too.  My jeans have been skin tight.  I think it's really just muscle, so I'm trying to work it and sculpt it more so it just won't be like this raw muscle with no definition.



foxee said:


> Hi ladies.  Just checking in.
> 
> Still cocktailing it everday!  I'm going to miss two days since I'll be out of town.  When I decided to go on my trip the first thing I thought was, what about my cocktail?  Now I know I'm hooked for life.
> 
> As you all know, I'm still a newbie but I've been drinking the cocktail for about a month now.  I tried on my favorite jeans yesterday and I've definitely gained weight!  I'm usually very thin and small framed, about a size 2 and between 100 and 107 pounds max.  Why on why did I struggle to get my jeans up?  They were skin tight.  I haven't weighed myself but I did *not* gain weight all over like I would like to.  It went straight to my thighs.  I have to get used to them touching now.  Feels weird.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's the cocktail that explains the weight gain as I've made very drastic changes to my eating habits (former junk food junkie).  So when I get back from my trip I'll be popping in my old pilates DVD so I can firm up a tiny bit.  I work from home and sit on my behind all day, so I can really use the exercise.
> 
> Sorry this was so long.


----------



## tallnomad

Bronze, I picked up some L-Cysteine last night.  When do you usually take yours--in the morning on an empty stomach, with food, etc?  And how many pills do you take?

Mine are 500 mg.  

Thank you!


----------



## foxee

*Re: Weight gain!*



tallnomad said:


> Foxee--you described me perfectly--although not a size 2.
> 
> I'm very tall and very thin and people say I'm "too thin" sometimes, but I've always looked pretty athletic. Since doing the shake, my thighs have definitely gotten bulkier. When I walk, they slap each other!  I broke out all of my exercise DVDs too. My jeans have been skin tight. I think it's really just muscle, so I'm trying to work it and sculpt it more so it just won't be like this raw muscle with no definition.


 
I nicknamed myself Thunder Thighs!    Good to hear I'm not the only one encountering this problem.  I'm very blessed in that I don't work out and stay thin (I guess it's good genes) but it's a good time for me to incorporate exercise.  Right now I'm the thinnest-out-of-shape person I know.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Alright Tallnomad & Foxee "ThunderThighs" ~ y'all know big thighs and a small waist is a good look these days, y'all are right on point, Chicas!  Just don't hurt nobody, that's all I ask....

Tallnomad, i take 2000mg, 4 caps in the am, however, if i forget, i'll take them at night.  it doesn't have to be on an empty stomach, either.

Pretty Brown Eyes, i am so glad to hear of your progress.  Take your time in checking your growth, if you are not ready, don't do it.  It'll just be longer and thicker when you do.  I am especially pleased to hear that your thin spot is thickening.  That is just what this cocktail is aimed for, thinning hair.  So it is definitely doing its job.  Awesome.

I looked at my own hair today as it was pulled back _in a very hard to manage bun_, and i mean, my hair is filling in so well.  it was kinda sparse around the edges and i can see that it is getting super thick all the way around.  my nape, which had gotten so damaged, is growing out evenly and nicely it's actually growing past my shoulders!!  My nape was awful, it was jagged and uneven and i couldn't even wear a ponytail without hair sticking out.  Yikes!  I never had hair like that.  At one time it had become really coarse and now it's the same texture as the rest of my hair and i don't need gel to keep it in place.  YESSS!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Gettin' ready to cocktail it, Egglettes~


----------



## bemajor

Ok Today was horrible. 

I started taking the cocktail a week ago but this morning was the first time I added wheat germ oil because I couldn't find it. I couldn't even drink the shake this morning! It tasted so awful!! I added an extra banana and tons of cinamon even more milk to see if I could cover the taste of the oil. It was no go....As much as I didn't want to waste the shake I couldn't drink it. I ate two bananas for breakfast and THEN stopped to McDonalds out of sheer frustration and on top of that I was late to work. urgh.

How to do mask the taste of wheat germ!?!? I let it sit with the blended banana for at least 15 mins before I added the milk and egg. What else do I do?


----------



## jaded_faerie

DAY 2 was the same, except I added kiwi to the mix.
I can't stomach the milk though, I think I'm going to use odwallas super protein drink to replace the milk...
After taking a couple sips of the shake, I had very intense sharp pains in my stomach.


----------



## Makenzie

QueenBrittny said:


> Ok Today was horrible.
> 
> I started taking the cocktail a week ago but this morning was the first time I added wheat germ oil because I couldn't find it. I couldn't even drink the shake this morning! It tasted so awful!! I added an extra banana and tons of cinamon even more milk to see if I could cover the taste of the oil. It was no go....As much as I didn't want to waste the shake I couldn't drink it. I ate two bananas for breakfast and THEN stopped to McDonalds out of sheer frustration and on top of that I was late to work. urgh.
> 
> How to do mask the taste of wheat germ!?!? I let it sit with the blended banana for at least 15 mins before I added the milk and egg. What else do I do?



I use the Wheat Germ oil made by NOW and it's virtually tasteless.


----------



## Stella B.

Natural Love said:


> Hi Stella.  In regards to my weight, I have been working out and watching what I eat so I have been losing weight.  I use soy milk.  How did you know that the protein was too much for your body?


Natural Love, I knew that I was on protein overload when my hair started to shed from the root (white bulbs attached) more than usual. I also noticed tiny broken off pieces from the ends when I would just run my fingers through. The real tip-off for me was when I noticed the hairs that were shedding were no longer straight, but had a weird zig zag pattern going on, almost as if the hair itself had been chemically shocked or fried, and turning back on its self. Kinda hard to explain, but I always examine my shed hair for changes in elasticity, texture, condition of the cuticle,... Doing this regularly clues me in on what issues my hair might be having.


----------



## tallnomad

Tallnomad aka Thunderthighs 1 checking in.  

Thanks for the info on how much L-Cy. you take.  Will try that as well.  Off to have my cocktail too.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Alright Tallnomad & Foxee "ThunderThighs" ~ y'all know big thighs and a small waist is a good look these days, y'all are right on point, Chicas!  Just don't hurt nobody, that's all I ask....
> 
> Tallnomad, i take 2000mg, 4 caps in the am, however, if i forget, i'll take them at night.  it doesn't have to be on an empty stomach, either.


----------



## Makenzie

I didn't drink my cocktail this morning and when I got to work I went straight to Dunkin Donuts for a breakfast sandwich and some coffee.  I'll have to drink it tonight.


----------



## Aspire

I am FINALLY home.

*Bronze,*

I was able to have the chef at the hotel make my shake.  I had to provide the eggs (due to liability) and coerce a little, but it worked.  I don't know what he used though, cause he did not have a blender.  Imagine that - 4 star hotel kitchen - no blender .  So he said he would use a mixer.

Let me tell you, those were the best shakes I had so far.  I told him to not blend for more than 30 secs, and I don't think he did because he would bring them out so fast.  But the consistency was like cream and tasted amazing. I asked if he had added anything and he said no.  He told me a mixer is "kinder" to your mixes.  I might try that at home.
-


----------



## LoveLiLi

QueenBrittny said:


> Ok Today was horrible.
> 
> I started taking the cocktail a week ago but this morning was the first time I added wheat germ oil because I couldn't find it. I couldn't even drink the shake this morning! It tasted so awful!! I added an extra banana and tons of cinamon even more milk to see if I could cover the taste of the oil. It was no go....As much as I didn't want to waste the shake I couldn't drink it. I ate two bananas for breakfast and THEN stopped to McDonalds out of sheer frustration and on top of that I was late to work. urgh.
> 
> How to do mask the taste of wheat germ!?!? I let it sit with the blended banana for at least 15 mins before I added the milk and egg. What else do I do?


 

Maybe you can look for another brand. Since it's listed in the basic ingredients I wouldn't want to completely leave it out. Are you using Viobin? I read earlier in the thread that Viobin wgo is nasty, so when I saw it I went to another store to buy my wgo.


----------



## LoveLiLi

jaded_faerie said:


> DAY 2 was the same, except I added kiwi to the mix.
> I can't stomach the milk though, I think I'm going to use odwallas super protein drink to replace the milk...
> After taking a couple sips of the shake, I had very intense sharp pains in my stomach.


 
I can't tolerate milk either, it's murder on my stomach. I use vanilla soy milk in my mix.

I figure it's better anyway since I can buy a few cartons and store them in the cabinet until I need them. I only have to refrigerate once I've opened the carton.


----------



## shortycocoa

Hello all my fellow beautiful egglettes!!!  My how I have missed you and our thread so.  I am out of town as I mentioned a few weeks ago.  I just finished catching up, and it looks like I missed a lot.


foxee at one point I had tried using flaxseed oil in mine for all of its health benefits.  I also eat whole flaxseeds a lot as a semi-raw fooder.
I quit with the oil in the shake only because I ran out.  When I went to the store to re-up, I got a bottle and the next day proceeded to make my cocktail.  
only problem with that was it was hard opening the bottle, and on top of that it was all crusty around the top.  so I immediately checked the expiration date and saw
that it had expired since march and it was may at the time.  I promptly returned it for a refund and haven't bought another bottle since.  I try to stick to the original 
ingredient list as much as possible, but ever since one of the egglettes mentioned using cinnamon and nutmeg I have tried it a few times for variation.

and girl get your drink on if tig ol' bitties is what you want!
CarolinaGal you are gettin' it!  look at that thick ponytail...now that's what i'm talkin' bout!
So you've been at it for 6 months, is that correct?  that is some great progress.
I don't know if it has been discussed already, but are you natural, relaxed, or some variation of relaxed?
Bronze I hope your husband gets his job!  
SweetDymemond, welcome aboard!  Glad you like the cocktail!  it is definitely the truth!
hairhustla...LoL @ "As the Egglettes Drink!"
Br*nze I hope your nephew continues to show signs of rapid improvement.
Blaque*Angel, I know I am late but my thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time.  I hope you can find peace, comfort and support within each other to get you through.
khalia_27 welcome to our nest!  like tallnomad, i also sweeten mine with agave nectar if the bananas are not sweet enough to my liking.
Pookiwah I didn't know you were getting married.  congratulations girlie!
I'm sure your ceremony will be beautiful, but maybe not as beautiful as the bride.
foxee, you also mentioned that you work from home.  what is it that you do?  i am looking for something i can do from home.
welome aboard, jaded faerie!
count me in on the L-cysteine, Br*nze!

Aspire, that is a good idea on the mixer.  I will try mine when I get home.  I even thought about making it in the food processor because I am tired of my blender leaking every other day.  I need a new one like crazy. Maybe I will treat myself for one for a late birthday gift until I can get up the money for a vitamix.  I have been cocktailing it while out of town but monday when I thought I had my cocktail (i forgot the eggs) I ended up having to make another one.


----------



## LoveLiLi

This is day four and typically I can't stomach anything in the morning, but I look forward to the egg shake. It's so good I almost feel like a kid eating icecream for breakfast, lol. 

I haven't experienced any upset stomach or other undesirable side effects that were mentioned early on in the thread. 

Maybe the side-effects will kick in later, or maybe I'm so used to chlorella and other supplements that my stomach is beyond being irritated now. I also eat eggs all the time, with the yolk still a bit runny, so that could have something to do with it.

And, I've noticed a good side-effect already . I'm starting to get my appetite back.

 I've been so stressed out from job hunting and feeling uncertain that I haven't had an appetite. Two days will go by and I will have a handful of chips or one piece of fruit . I ordered a pizza the other day and I ate one slice - it tasted like cardboard and I threw the rest out (I know it's stress because I looove pizza).

Well, these past two days I've actually eaten a real meal each day. I felt hungry and ate the whole plate each day! It's been weeks since I actually felt like eating or enjoyed what I ate. Hopefully, my appetite will be back to normal soon.


----------



## bemajor

Khalia27 said:


> Maybe you can look for another brand. Since it's listed in the basic ingredients I wouldn't want to completely leave it out. Are you using Viobin? I read earlier in the thread that Viobin wgo is nasty, so when I saw it I went to another store to buy my wgo.


 
Yeah I'm using Viobin. I read earlier on the thread that someone just takes the tablespoon of wheat germ oil (like you do with medicine) then immediately drinks the shake afterwards. It sounds more enjoyable that way. My shake was the bomb before I added the oil. Plus I'm on a budget so I need to finish this bottle before I switch to a different brand. Thanks tho.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Cocktailed it for sure, don't have time to thoroughly review, but i'll be back with suggestions, comments, etc.

Aspire, great going with your cocktail!  I knew it would work for ya.  I used to mix mine, as well.  But I prefer my smoothie blender, it comes up frothier to me and it's less messy.

ShortyC~ girl, you were missed.  And i'm in admiration how you attacked the thread, i believe you hit all points!!  Talk about efficiency!

Queen~ I drink Viobin bcs it's cheaper and I get sooo much more.  I may just take a spoonful.  When i don't have fruit i can definitely taste it.  But i just take it to the head.  NOW is soo much better, but I go through it sooo fast!!  I have a whole nother bottle of Viobin WGO - waiting for me.  ;-(.

Khalia~ i'm glad this is suiting your stomach.  And I pray you find the right job and have favor with those who will use their power and influence to hire you.

Jaded~ I think you are having milk related symptoms.  Try soymilk.  It is easier on the stomach.  Regular milk used to affect me this way, but I got used to it.

that's all for now....


----------



## Mena

I totally fell off...need to get back on it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Come on back, Mena!  Think of the progress you're missin'!! We're here for ya.  Let us know when you decide to drink up!



Mena said:


> I totally fell off...need to get back on it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

i'm excited.  

*i did my first complete wash, blow out n' flatiron!!! all by myself!!!*

I took my time, didn't rush and it looks realllly nice.  It isn't fiercely straight, but it is straight and smooth and soft and i got swang, ofcourse . 

After, I rolled my hair in the purple rollers for volume and i'm hoping and praying it lasts.  I haven't taken the rollers out yet.

I had quite a bit of shedding but i know it comes from not detangling my hair for weeks.  So i'm not too concerned, though i was not shedding this much for months and months.  i did a coffee rinse as well.  my hair looks and feels so good.  and it looks even thicker than it did a few weeks ago when i posted pictures.  i guess it comes from not getting it super duper straight.  My hair always looks like a brand new relaxer.  Today it looks almost the same - but with texture.

this is monumental for me bcs i'v always had to go to the dominican stylists to do my hair since i began my transition a year ago...  while my hair looks beautiful, they are just kinda rough and i keep thinking of how much progress i lose.  this way, i can wear my hair straightened without feeling guilty.  

I used my beloved RUSK str8 finally!  That baby is fierce!  And i used the old-skool blowdryer with comb attachment, you know the kind that you just use like a comb in your hair?  I bought it for $20 bucks or so at wally world.  As you can see, i have to work on my blow out skills.  I would love to be able to use marcels in my hair.  I may have to get lessons. 
I really see myself going to beauty school in the future...

Thanks for sharing in my success!


----------



## Natural Love

Good job Br*nze.

Please make sure you post pics so we can all :lovedrool:  Can't wait to see.


----------



## Stella B.

Good for you, Bronze!  I can feel :creaturesyour excitement, so I know it came out well! I have always said that to be able to do things for yourself and your hair is so empowering!  I'm gonna have to sharpen my flat iron skills like you. Any tips for us?  Were you able to get your roots straight? Did you use lo or hi heat?  Waiting to see your beautiful results!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Natural Love and Stella, now you all would put pressure on me to post pics...you _know_ i'm challenged photographically....  i'll see what i can do.  I'll just warn you in advance, my hair is big.  But I love big hair.  

Well, I did take the rollers out and my hair *felt* glorious!  It was really bountiful and bouncy, i was elated.  My DH even commented, "Let me see the back...Yep, it looks good, it's thick all the way through. And its grown.  And you did this yourself?  It looks good, Mama.  I haven't seen your hair like this in a long, long time."  

Yippee! *Br*nze does a little dance*

My issue is maintenance.  I think if i wrap my hair it will get very flat.  I'm gonna sleep with rollers tonight, i wanna look pretty for church tomorrow.  My pincurls always look schizophrenic, so i'm not going there.  I didn't flat iron on too high, i think it was at 375 or so, so i wonder how reversion will go.  i used a tiny bit of SMB.  My roots are very straight. No smokey burnt smell, either.

You are right, Stella, it is empowering. I finally feel free. I know my skills have got to be sharpened, but i'll practice until i get it perfect.  I was surprised that it didn't take very long either - but i did have quite a few interruptions.  I also did an overnight caramel treatment.

Let's see how tomorrow goes.



Natural Love said:


> Good job Br*nze.
> 
> Please make sure you post pics so we can all :lovedrool: Can't wait to see.


 


Stella B. said:


> Good for you, Bronze! I can feel :creaturesyour excitement, so I know it came out well! I have always said that to be able to do things for yourself and your hair is so empowering! I'm gonna have to sharpen my flat iron skills like you. Any tips for us? Were you able to get your roots straight? Did you use lo or hi heat? Waiting to see your beautiful results!!


----------



## HairHustla

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> i'm excited.
> 
> *i did my first complete wash, blow out n' flatiron!!! all by myself!!!*
> 
> I took my time, didn't rush and it looks realllly nice. It isn't fiercely straight, but it is straight and smooth and soft and i got swang, ofcourse .
> 
> After, I rolled my hair in the purple rollers for volume and i'm hoping and praying it lasts. I haven't taken the rollers out yet.
> 
> I had quite a bit of shedding but i know it comes from not detangling my hair for weeks. So i'm not too concerned, though i was not shedding this much for months and months. i did a coffee rinse as well. my hair looks and feels so good. and it looks even thicker than it did a few weeks ago when i posted pictures. i guess it comes from not getting it super duper straight. My hair always looks like a brand new relaxer. Today it looks almost the same - but with texture.
> 
> this is monumental for me bcs i'v always had to go to the dominican stylists to do my hair since i began my transition a year ago... while my hair looks beautiful, they are just kinda rough and i keep thinking of how much progress i lose. this way, i can wear my hair straightened without feeling guilty.
> 
> I used my beloved RUSK str8 finally! That baby is fierce! And i used the old-skool blowdryer with comb attachment, you know the kind that you just use like a comb in your hair? I bought it for $20 bucks or so at wally world. As you can see, i have to work on my blow out skills. I would love to be able to use marcels in my hair. I may have to get lessons.
> I really see myself going to beauty school in the future...
> 
> Thanks for sharing in my success!


 
*OOOh Bronze!  I must tell you that I feel the SAME WAY about wanting to break free, I go to a stylist here and she is darn good but I worry about the roughness and possible damage to my hair but I have not seen any damage as of yet.  On top of that she is very expensive, a flat iron with wash and condition is 55 euros which is between $80 to $90 depending on the euro rate!  Plus I have to get two heads done, me and my daugther.  So I definitely feel you on trying to break free and learn to do it myself.  I too did my blow out with an attachment yesterday and a flat iron with a maxiglide and to me, I did almost as good but there is something about those stylists...she uses a technique with a brush that I am not comfortable trying!  *

*AND>>>  I also can not get the wrap thang down.  I know that my hair would lay flatter and look better if I could wrap it but guess what, I got my hair straight enough yesterday and tried to wrap it and I THINK I did it, I am just getting up and have to see what happened..LOL!  So I must celebrate your hair liberation with you girl!  *

*Well, I went to take my wrap down and it is a Straight Mess which is an improvement!  It's usually a nappy, all over my head mess but atleast it held my flat ironing for me!!!*


----------



## Blaque*Angel

hi egglettes,

just to say i love you all and  i'm still cocktailing  everyday through my stresses.
 i know the lord will provide some piece of mind and positivity in due time 

i do not feel as sad as i did last week which is a great improvement, on to the cocktail: 

everyone keeps telling me that i am glowing 

some weeks i use no moisturiser at all as my skin is very moisturised and extra soft!!!!

my new growth is uber thick, i have seriously been thinking about BC'ing to about 6-10 inches as my hair is definitely two textures, I love my extra thickness more than the length of my hair!! 

i will be an egglette for life  thats always the first thing on my shopping list!!(eggs)

i am losing weight, but i do notice the thunder thigh syndrome,lol but i'm not mad as it is muscle and my legs feel a lot firmer.

Thank you all for this wonderful thread


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

HairHustla ~, we must rejoice in our new found independence!  This is something that can not be overrated.  I have always been at the mercy of stylists for relaxers and always knew that there had to be a better way.  My dd is 9 and her stretched hair is waistlength.  I know in my heart that if she had a relaxer and had she been visiting a stylist, her hair would be shoulder length.  I just know it.  Heck, my son's hair is almost apl!  Now all i have to do is start putting that bi-weekly salon money -that i used to spend - in a savings account, and then i'll be good to go.

Blaque*Angel~, i've prayed for you to feel joy in the time of your sorrow.  Things will get better, it's a day by day, no - really, it's an hour-by-hour progression.  Luv ya!

I too, am an Egglette for life, this cocktail has done wonders for my hair that doctors and hair stylists and medications could not.


----------



## HairHustla

Blaque*Angel said:


> hi egglettes,
> 
> just to say i love you all and i'm still cocktailing everyday through my stresses.
> i know the lord will provide some piece of mind and positivity in due time
> 
> i do not feel as sad as i did last week which is a great improvement, on to the cocktail:
> 
> everyone keeps telling me that i am glowing
> 
> some weeks i use no moisturiser at all as my skin is very moisturised and extra soft!!!!
> 
> my new growth is uber thick, i have seriously been thinking about BC'ing to about 6-10 inches as my hair is definitely two textures, I love my extra thickness more than the length of my hair!!
> 
> i will be an egglette for life  thats always the first thing on my shopping list!!(eggs)
> 
> i am losing weight, but i do notice the thunder thigh syndrome,lol but i'm not mad as it is muscle and my legs feel a lot firmer.
> 
> Thank you all for this wonderful thread


 
*Blaque,*

*I am so glad to see you back among us, things will hopefully get better with time...they say that time heals all things but I know that God heals all things because he is the creator of time and everything else!  Girl to be honest with you..and all you egglettes, I am SHOCKED that I am still with this, I am not a consistent person and I am easily bored and will quit with a quickness but I think this is what my 2nd or 3rd month??  That is unbelieveable so SOMETHING about the shake is working for me otherwise I would have been done quit!!! Oh and Blaque...THANK YOU!  You were the one that actually led me this way...love ya girl~!*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hi everyone, while my hair did look nice for church, it didn't hold it's shape very well.  i added no product or spray, but it did revert a little more.  I think it has to get used to this style.  i wrapped it up and i think that will give it a little shape.  about to get my cocktail on!


----------



## Natural Love

I am going on my third week and I am still loving it.  I have noticed that my nails (which for some reason had begun to struggle and I have never had problems getting them to grow) are not as dry nor do the chip or break and have regained their normal health.  I don't even need that much moisturizer on my face.  I tried a higher protein shake and totally did not like it.  I will stick with the one that I have been using.  The only negative I have noticed is that my hair seems to be shedding ALOT more than usual.  The only thing I can think of is that I am taking MSM and I have heard that that will sometimes cause shedding.  The other thing is that I am not spritzing my hair on a daily basis like I used to.  I have been bunning and not spritzing at all.  This week, I will begin spritzing again at least three times per week and hopefully this issue will resolve itself.


----------



## HairHustla

Natural Love said:


> I am going on my third week and I am still loving it. I have noticed that my nails (which for some reason had begun to struggle and I have never had problems getting them to grow) are not as dry nor do the chip or break and have regained their normal health. I don't even need that much moisturizer on my face. I tried a higher protein shake and totally did not like it. I will stick with the one that I have been using. The only negative I have noticed is that my hair seems to be shedding ALOT more than usual. The only thing I can think of is that I am taking MSM and I have heard that that will sometimes cause shedding. The other thing is that I am not spritzing my hair on a daily basis like I used to. I have been bunning and not spritzing at all. This week, I will begin spritzing again at least three times per week and hopefully this issue will resolve itself.


 
Hi Natural Love,

The best thing around I have found for shedding is doing a couple of tea rinses, you use any kind of tea with caffeine in it and just put it in your hair (after you have brewed it and it has cooled)  before your conditioner, let it sit for a few minutes and rinse out proceeding with your conditioner last...it has worked pretty well for me and there was a whole thread on it.  HTH!


----------



## HairHustla

*Bronze,*

*I can not contain my excitement!  I received my l-cysteine today and now I have visions of sugar-hair fairies dancing in my head!  Anything I should know before I take the plunge??  I am just beside myself and iherb is soooo fast!  *


----------



## Makenzie

Day 27 (06/14/09)

Raw egg
2% milk 
Green Vibrance

I will save this mix for the evening time.  I didn't have my normal energy.


----------



## Aspire

HairHustla said:


> *Bronze,*
> 
> *I can not contain my excitement!  I received my l-cysteine today and now I have visions of sugar-hair fairies dancing in my head!  Anything I should know before I take the plunge??  I am just beside myself and iherb is soooo fast!  *



Sugar-hair fairies.  Please let us know how it goes.  I am thinking of getting as well but I am so SICK of swallowing pills.  I would hate to add another.


----------



## HairHustla

Aspire said:


> Sugar-hair fairies. Please let us know how it goes. I am thinking of getting as well but I am so SICK of swallowing pills. I would hate to add another.


 
*Aspire,*

*Girl I feel you on swallowing pills...I am wondering if I am becoming some kind of pill pusher!  In the morning I take (if I don't do the shake) up to 20 chlorella pills and 12 spirulina pills.  Then I take a natural fat burner pill, conjugated linoleic acid (cla) for fat loss, then I am adding this l-cysteine and at night I take 3 omega 3-6-9 fish oil pills./.whew, I am a walking pharmacy and I know I have probably left something off!  *


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Natural Love, HairHustla is totally right, try a tea rinse or even a coffee rinse- which i do and it works wonders.  it also aids in detangling.  i do not rinse it out, i use coffee as a leave-in.  i took msm for a while but discontinued, so i can't help you on that one.  

However, to regrow your hair that was lost, i suggest l-cysteine (2000 mg with vitamin c or orange juice) and taking knox gelatin - a packet a day, in  a small amount of water or juice like 2 oz or so.  I started this and i promise, my hair swole up overnight.  I try to take it daily, but it isn't pleasant, so i avoid it.....  it gets really lumpy and clumpy and you feel the grit on your teeth and tongue erplexed.  i *will* get on this consistently again because it is touted (lab studies) to increase your hair mass by 50%!!!!



Natural Love said:


> I am going on my third week and I am still loving it. I have noticed that my nails (which for some reason had begun to struggle and I have never had problems getting them to grow) are not as dry nor do the chip or break and have regained their normal health. I don't even need that much moisturizer on my face. I tried a higher protein shake and totally did not like it. I will stick with the one that I have been using. The only negative I have noticed is that my hair seems to be shedding ALOT more than usual. The only thing I can think of is that I am taking MSM and I have heard that that will sometimes cause shedding. The other thing is that I am not spritzing my hair on a daily basis like I used to. I have been bunning and not spritzing at all. This week, I will begin spritzing again at least three times per week and hopefully this issue will resolve itself.


 
Ditto.


HairHustla said:


> Hi Natural Love,
> 
> The best thing around I have found for shedding is doing a couple of tea rinses, you use any kind of tea with caffeine in it and just put it in your hair (after you have brewed it and it has cooled) before your conditioner, let it sit for a few minutes and rinse out proceeding with your conditioner last...it has worked pretty well for me and there was a whole thread on it. HTH!


 
Sugar-hair fairies, huh?  I like the thought of them making our hair grow while we sleep....like our little hair angels, so to speak.

I think you should just take them, drink some orange juice or down a few vitamin c's.  i didn't do this initially, but i read that it helps the l-cysteine to really get into your system.  now, if i have it - vitamin c, i'll take it.  if i don't have vit c, i still take l-cysteine.  



HairHustla said:


> *Bronze,*
> 
> *I can not contain my excitement! I received my l-cysteine today and now I have visions of sugar-hair fairies dancing in my head! Anything I should know before I take the plunge?? I am just beside myself and iherb is soooo fast! *


 
I know, i agree.  I have gone months without taking a pill.  not even one.  i was taking msm, lcysteine, amino acids, biotin, omega 3s...it was just tooo much!!!  I just quit.  Now i take l-cysteine and i'm trying to be faithful to coconut oil.  That's it.  My throat will not tolerate all those tablets anymore.  I have a gag reflex.  I can only take capsules.  No horsepills allowed.

Okay, i'll bite, how is cla and the natural fat burner working for you?  Do you mind sharing what you are taking and for how long?



HairHustla said:


> *Aspire,*
> 
> *Girl I feel you on swallowing pills...I am wondering if I am becoming some kind of pill pusher! In the morning I take (if I don't do the shake) up to 20 chlorella pills and 12 spirulina pills. Then I take a natural fat burner pill, conjugated linoleic acid (cla) for fat loss, then I am adding this l-cysteine and at night I take 3 omega 3-6-9 fish oil pills./.whew, I am a walking pharmacy and I know I have probably left something off! *


----------



## HairHustla

Okay, i'll bite, how is cla and the natural fat burner working for you? Do you mind sharing what you are taking and for how long?

Hey there...I say "Good Day to ya"!  (feeling jovial over my l-cys)  Anyway, cla is my staple for a long long time, I won't say for life but I have tried so many times to leave it alone and just go on with my life but sooner or later the fat will come creeping back soooo, with all that said, I can truly recommend cla although it does take atleast 6 weeks to see NT thang!  I have been on it over a year and got off of it for the last two months and sure enough, here comes the belly fat trying to creep on back so I have picked that bottle right back up!  As for the natural fat burner, I have only been on it for about 2 weeks and so far I can not tell anything as far as weight loss but it seems to help with "get up and go" and it does a decent job of appetite suppression. Here is the brand: (I get them from drugstore.com although you probably can find them at walgreens or cvs)








100% Pure & Powerful Concentrated Extracts.

Grapefruit & Cinnamon Extracts - metabolism
Pomegranate Extract - detoxify
Green Tea Extract - burn fat
Cranberry & Blueberry Extracts - water weight
Tahitian Fruit Extract - noni
Nature's effective Fat Burning extracts, highly concentrated in fast- acting Liquid Soft-Gels*
Liquid Soft-Gel Natural Fat Burner™ supports your weight loss efforts in a targeted, holistic approach - utilizing some of nature's effective fruit and tea extracts*. this unique all natural approach means you do not have to worry about the effect synthetic compounds could have on your body. This all natural weight loss support, when combined with a healthy reduced calorie diet and exercise plan, will assist you in achieving your goals with a specialized key ingredient combination for targeted results.*

Green Tea extract with EGCGs supports energy expenditure and fat oxidation.*
Pomegranate Juice extract has been shown to have potent antioxidant activity protecting nitric oxide and acting as a detoxifier.*
Cranberry has traditionally been used for its diuretic properties.*
Blueberry can support water weight management by assisting in the replacement of potassium in the body.*
Cinnamon & Grapefruit extracts assists in sugar support.*
Noni Juice extract from the powerful Tahitian fruit.
This all encompassing formulation of natural ingredients combines key extracts together for total support. This product is delivered in an optimum, easy-to-swallow delivery format of a liquid soft-gel. Liquid soft-gels dissolve up to 200% faster so their nutrients are released quicker.


*So all in all, I like them because they are all natural and give me the little boost I need during the day. Plus they keep me from eatin up a bunch of stuff!   I will keep you all posted on this little pill!*








http://www.drugstore.com/products/p....asp?pid=160563&catid=48848&trx=29907&tab=5#5





javascript:prSE('5200155'); 


*
*
javascript:prSE('5200155');



























javascript:prSE('2005833'); 


*
*


----------



## Aspire

HairHustla said:


> *Aspire,*
> 
> *Girl I feel you on swallowing pills...I am wondering if I am becoming some kind of pill pusher!  In the morning I take (if I don't do the shake) up to 20 chlorella pills and 12 spirulina pills.  Then I take a natural fat burner pill, conjugated linoleic acid (cla) for fat loss, then I am adding this l-cysteine and at night I take 3 omega 3-6-9 fish oil pills./.whew, I am a walking pharmacy and I know I have probably left something off!  *




OK . . . . now I feel like a whiner.   I only take about 8 total and I am gagging.  I guess  I need to woman up!


----------



## Natural Love

Thanks Hair Hustla & Br*nze.

The bad thing is that I used to do this faithfully, actually I had a tea spritz that I used every night.  I will definitely be going back to doing it.  I can see the dramatic difference tea makes.

Thanks fellow egglettes!!!


----------



## foxee

Hi Egglettes!

I purchased bags of frozen Alphonso mango from an Indian store and it is absolutely delicious blended in the cocktail.    Now this is not your average grocery store mango.  Alphonso mangos are very sweet and helps mask the wheat germ or flaxseed oil taste.  Here's a photo of the brand I purchased (Vadilal):






Info on Alphonso mangoes courtesy Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alphonso_(mango)

*Haapus (alphonso mango) is used to make sweets, candies and smoothies - Mango Milkshake, Mango **Lassi** (both smoothies), Aamba-Wadi (a gummy, chewy mango candy), Aam-Ras (Mango pulp which is eaten with puris - an Indian Bread), Sakhar Amba (Marathi word for a home-made mango jelly/jam), Mango barfi (a type of Aamba-Wadi), etc. Non aerated Mango drinks like **Frooti** (**Parle Agro** Co.), Jumpin (**Godrej** Industries), Maaza (**Coca Cola** Co.), Dukes Mangola and Slice (**PepsiCo** Inc.) are very popular in India.*

FYI: Atlanta Egglettes can purchase Alphonso mango from 
Taj Mahal Imports 1612 Woodcliff Dr NE Atlanta, GA 30329 (404) 321-5940.  It's only $1.99 per bag.

Enjoy!


----------



## HairHustla

foxee said:


> Hi Egglettes!
> 
> I purchased bags of frozen Alphonso mango from an Indian store and it is absolutely delicious blended in the cocktail.  Now this is not your average grocery store mango. Alphonso mangos are very sweet and helps mask the wheat germ or flaxseed oil taste. Here's a photo of the brand I purchased (Vadilal):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Info on Alphonso mangoes courtesy Wikipedia:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alphonso_(mango)
> 
> *Haapus (alphonso mango) is used to make sweets, candies and smoothies - Mango Milkshake, Mango **Lassi** (both smoothies), Aamba-Wadi (a gummy, chewy mango candy), Aam-Ras (Mango pulp which is eaten with puris - an Indian Bread), Sakhar Amba (Marathi word for a home-made mango jelly/jam), Mango barfi (a type of Aamba-Wadi), etc. Non aerated Mango drinks like **Frooti** (**Parle Agro** Co.), Jumpin (**Godrej** Industries), Maaza (**Coca Cola** Co.), Dukes Mangola and Slice (**PepsiCo** Inc.) are very popular in India.*
> 
> FYI: Atlanta Egglettes can purchase Alphonso mango from
> Taj Mahal Imports 1612 Woodcliff Dr NE Atlanta, GA 30329 (404) 321-5940. It's only $1.99 per bag.
> 
> Enjoy!


 
Ooh I wish I could get me some of that but by the time they get over here the mango's will have turned back into a tree!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

We are waaaay off topic, here, but that's okay, Long Hair and Lean Bodies, right?

Laughing at Natural Fat Burner, who knew that was the literal name?  Thanks Chica.  Will remember cla my sister keeps this on hand, but she takes a lot of other stuff, too.  She went from a size 18 to a 6 in about 8 months.  She was heavy into atkins and still follows it for maintenance.

I just purchased lipobc and vitabese from mydietsolutions.com - my cousin swears by thes vitabese.  She has gone from a size 22 to a 16 in 4 months.  With vitabese she takes a green tea with hoodia capsule.  I was sooo miffed at her for not telling me!  You know i went online and purchased asap.  She was going to a weight loss clinic to get hers in Louisiana.

Okay, can i get some applause for completing a 4 mile walk with WATP?  This is the first real exercise i've done in months -  - tell the truth and shame the devil, right?  But I feel so proud of myself.  My hair prob won't look so great, but I feel better.

Carry on, Egglettes



HairHustla said:


> Okay, i'll bite, how is cla and the natural fat burner working for you? Do you mind sharing what you are taking and for how long?
> 
> Hey there...I say "Good Day to ya"! (feeling jovial over my l-cys) Anyway, cla is my staple for a long long time, I won't say for life but I have tried so many times to leave it alone and just go on with my life but sooner or later the fat will come creeping back soooo, with all that said, I can truly recommend cla although it does take atleast 6 weeks to see NT thang! I have been on it over a year and got off of it for the last two months and sure enough, here comes the belly fat trying to creep on back so I have picked that bottle right back up! As for the natural fat burner, I have only been on it for about 2 weeks and so far I can not tell anything as far as weight loss but it seems to help with "get up and go" and it does a decent job of appetite suppression. Here is the brand: (I get them from drugstore.com although you probably can find them at walgreens or cvs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Pure & Powerful Concentrated Extracts.
> 
> Grapefruit & Cinnamon Extracts - metabolism
> Pomegranate Extract - detoxify
> Green Tea Extract - burn fat
> Cranberry & Blueberry Extracts - water weight
> Tahitian Fruit Extract - noni
> Nature's effective Fat Burning extracts, highly concentrated in fast- acting Liquid Soft-Gels*
> 
> Liquid Soft-Gel Natural Fat Burner™ supports your weight loss efforts in a targeted, holistic approach - utilizing some of nature's effective fruit and tea extracts*. this unique all natural approach means you do not have to worry about the effect synthetic compounds could have on your body. This all natural weight loss support, when combined with a healthy reduced calorie diet and exercise plan, will assist you in achieving your goals with a specialized key ingredient combination for targeted results.*
> 
> Green Tea extract with EGCGs supports energy expenditure and fat oxidation.*
> Pomegranate Juice extract has been shown to have potent antioxidant activity protecting nitric oxide and acting as a detoxifier.*
> Cranberry has traditionally been used for its diuretic properties.*
> Blueberry can support water weight management by assisting in the replacement of potassium in the body.*
> Cinnamon & Grapefruit extracts assists in sugar support.*
> Noni Juice extract from the powerful Tahitian fruit.
> This all encompassing formulation of natural ingredients combines key extracts together for total support. This product is delivered in an optimum, easy-to-swallow delivery format of a liquid soft-gel. Liquid soft-gels dissolve up to 200% faster so their nutrients are released quicker.
> 
> 
> *So all in all, I like them because they are all natural and give me the little boost I need during the day. Plus they keep me from eatin up a bunch of stuff! I will keep you all posted on this little pill!*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

When I visit my local indian market, i will look for this.  Thanks for sharing!
Natural Love, let us know how your shedding goes.  Have you tried garlic powder in olive oil?  You can use this as a scalp treatment/dc and wash it out.  The garlic oil capsules are also awesome.


----------



## Makenzie

foxee said:


> Hi Egglettes!
> 
> I purchased bags of frozen Alphonso mango from an Indian store and it is absolutely delicious blended in the cocktail.    Now this is not your average grocery store mango.  Alphonso mangos are very sweet and helps mask the wheat germ or flaxseed oil taste.  Here's a photo of the brand I purchased (Vadilal):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Info on Alphonso mangoes courtesy Wikipedia:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alphonso_(mango)
> 
> *Haapus (alphonso mango) is used to make sweets, candies and smoothies - Mango Milkshake, Mango **Lassi** (both smoothies), Aamba-Wadi (a gummy, chewy mango candy), Aam-Ras (Mango pulp which is eaten with puris - an Indian Bread), Sakhar Amba (Marathi word for a home-made mango jelly/jam), Mango barfi (a type of Aamba-Wadi), etc. Non aerated Mango drinks like **Frooti** (**Parle Agro** Co.), Jumpin (**Godrej** Industries), Maaza (**Coca Cola** Co.), Dukes Mangola and Slice (**PepsiCo** Inc.) are very popular in India.*
> 
> FYI: Atlanta Egglettes can purchase Alphonso mango from
> Taj Mahal Imports 1612 Woodcliff Dr NE Atlanta, GA 30329 (404) 321-5940.  It's only $1.99 per bag.
> 
> Enjoy!







I lurrrvvvvvvvvvvvv mango's.  Will look for these next time I'm in the Indian community.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hope you all had a Hair-riffic Day!  (not horrific, but terrific...)i'm tired, getting corny...g'nite and God Bless.


----------



## Makenzie

Day 28

Raw Egg
2% Milk
1 large sliced strawberry
Raw Wheat Germ
Ground Flaxseed
Wheat Germ Oil
Olive Oil
1 Scoop Vanilla Soy Protein


----------



## Natural Love

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Natural Love, let us know how your shedding goes. Have you tried garlic powder in olive oil? You can use this as a scalp treatment/dc and wash it out. The garlic oil capsules are also awesome.


 
Thanks Br*nze....
If the shedding doesn't stop, I will definitely give this a try.
This shedding is new, so I don't know if it's seasonal or lack of my spritz.  The shedding started when the spritzing stopped.erplexed


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Good observation.  You'll nail it.  Your hair will sprout.



Natural Love said:


> Thanks Br*nze....
> If the shedding doesn't stop, I will definitely give this a try.
> This shedding is new, so I don't know if it's seasonal or lack of my spritz. The shedding started when the spritzing stopped.erplexed


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

PrettyBE, you are doing great!  Day 28 already .  My time goes by quickly.



Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Day 28
> 
> Raw Egg
> 2% Milk
> 1 large sliced strawberry
> Raw Wheat Germ
> Ground Flaxseed
> Wheat Germ Oil
> Olive Oil
> 1 Scoop Vanilla Soy Protein


 
I'm out of eggs, can you all believe?  I did a little more cooking this weekend and went through my stash...i'm on it, though.


----------



## shortycocoa

had my cocktail this afternoon, ladies!  get your drink on...I will have to look for a bag of those mangoes, thanks for the info foxee!  I am back in town now (actually have been since sunday) and went to the store sunday evening to re-up on eggs.  I got one of those 2 1/2 dozen cases so that should last me for a while.  Sometime this week I will go and stock up on the wheat germ oil because I am on my last bottle.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

but i did have one egg left, so i was able to cocktail...yaay!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome back, Shorty C, i'll get one of those mega cartons as well.


----------



## ayoung

Health update!!

My job requires we get a yearly health analysis and the results dictate our health insurance premiums etc..

So...I now have 'real' proof that my Egg Drink--with the entire egg---is not causing my cholest. etc... to be bad (like I was kinda wondering about)

My cholest as a whole is actually better---my HDL (good) is better and my LDL (bad) is lower. The dr. said its because I have been exercising and eating better since January.
(Total choles. 150/63...ideal for women is 180 and below and 50-59 for hdl)

I was soooo happy to hear my cholest wasnt through the roof b/c I have been ON IT with my egg drink 

Cheers and happy drinking 

ps.....so make sure we are also eating well and EXERCISING (she stressed this) while getting our long thick hair


----------



## sunshinelady

Is anyone growing hair with this?  I haven't seen anyone say anything about that.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yessss!!!  Awesome news.  A verifiable report.  Thanks so much for posting and putting many of us at ease about eggs and cholesterol.

Drink up!


ayoung said:


> Health update!!
> 
> My job requires we get a yearly health analysis and the results dictate our health insurance premiums etc..
> 
> So...I now have 'real' proof that my Egg Drink--with the entire egg---is not causing my cholest. etc... to be bad (like I was kinda wondering about)
> 
> My cholest as a whole is actually better---my HDL (good) is better and my LDL (bad) is lower. The dr. said its because I have been exercising and eating better since January.
> (Total choles. 150/63...ideal for women is 180 and below and 50-59 for hdl)
> 
> I was soooo happy to hear my cholest wasnt through the roof b/c I have been ON IT with my egg drink
> 
> Cheers and happy drinking
> 
> ps.....so make sure we are also eating well and EXERCISING (she stressed this) while getting our long thick hair


 
 There have been numerous reports of hair growth through out the thread.  New growth is coming in faster and thicker for all who have consistently had the cocktail.   I've updated with my own progress checks.  Others have as well.


sunshinelady said:


> Is anyone growing hair with this? I haven't seen anyone say anything about that.


----------



## ayoung

Page 280 has my updates and pics 



sunshinelady said:


> Is anyone growing hair with this?  I haven't seen anyone say anything about that.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

That is great news ayoung


----------



## Blaque*Angel

oh yeah, forgot to mention my mom made me an egg shake today!!! 

 it was delicious  

she added pineapples and coconut  i swear she is too creative, that was my best shake to date!!!

i may do this all the time now, it was tooooo toooo good


----------



## Essensual

Blaque*Angel said:


> oh yeah, forgot to mention my mom made me an egg shake today!!!
> 
> it was delicious
> 
> she added *pineapples and coconut*  i swear she is too creative, that was my best shake to date!!!
> 
> i may do this all the time now, it was tooooo toooo good


 
"...if you like pina coladas...and gettin' caught in the rain..."


----------



## Essensual

sunshinelady said:


> Is anyone growing hair with this? I haven't seen anyone say anything about that.


 
Hello sunshinelady,

Yes, ma'am we're growing it. I need to update the siggy pic for May 09, but June 09 update is coming in a few weeks so I may just hold off and do it then. Other than a minor set back last month due to some previous heat damage, I've been going strong, and growing thick and shiney since Nov 08. Don't be scurred. Just do your research and dive in. I believe you will enjoy the same wonderful results as many othe Egglettes. HTH, HHG!

E-


----------



## jaded_faerie

I'm out of this one ladies...
everytime i drank this shake, i had major pangs in my stomach for 30-40 minutes. 

Good luck!


----------



## foxee

sunshinelady said:


> Is anyone growing hair with this? I haven't seen anyone say anything about that.


 
I have major shrinkage (I'm a natural 4B) so I can't say how much my hair has grown, but it definitely has a sheen to it.  And since I've been drinking it I have very, very minimal shedding.  And it's done wonders for my skin.


----------



## foxee

jaded_faerie said:


> I'm out of this one ladies...
> everytime i drank this shake, i had major pangs in my stomach for 30-40 minutes.
> 
> Good luck!


 
Did you use cow's milk or soy milk?  I know if I were to ever to drink it with cow's milk I'd probably experience stomach cramps.  Maybe if you post your recipe and we can pinpoint the problem.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I agree with Foxee, if you are using regular milk, this will definitely do it.  I mentioned this in an earlier post.  I couldn't drink cow's milk for years.  I recently started to drink it again, but i would have cramping, diarrhea and gas for centuries.  I'm sure if you tried almond or rice milk - if you can't tolerate soymilk, these may help.  I'd hate for you not to get the results you were aiming for....



foxee said:


> Did you use cow's milk or soy milk? I know if I were to ever to drink it with cow's milk I'd probably experience stomach cramps. Maybe if you post your recipe and we can pinpoint the problem.


 


foxee said:


> I have major shrinkage (I'm a natural 4B) so I can't say how much my hair has grown, but it definitely has a sheen to it. And since I've been drinking it I have very, very minimal shedding. And it's done wonders for my skin.


----------



## Aspire

jaded_faerie said:


> I'm out of this one ladies...
> everytime i drank this shake, i had major pangs in my stomach for 30-40 minutes.
> 
> Good luck!



I had these as well.  I now use almond milk.  Also, when I tried the WGO, I got them, I replaced that with flax seed and now my shake is fine.  Hope you find a remedy.


----------



## Makenzie

Day 29

Raw Egg
2% Milk
1 large sliced strawberry
Raw Wheat Germ
Ground Flaxseed
Wheat Germ Oil
Olive Oil


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Did not cocktail this morning, will do tonight.


----------



## shortycocoa

you and me both, Br*nze!  I had one this evening instead.  I would just like to say that this past thursday (June 11th) marked 2 months on the cocktail for me, and this past sunday (june 14th) marked 3.5 years natural for me.  


I also went to the store yesterday to get more wheat germ oil, L-Cysteine and chlorella (I plan on going back to that thread but I actually started the other stuff today) and they were out of oil!  The lady ended up getting some sent over from another store for me and they told me I could pick it up tomorrow.


They actually called this morning but I got tied up and could not get over there today.


My hair continues to thicken and hang.  I took a break from my buns for a few days last week when I was out of town and wore my hair down.  I figured I deserved it after being disciplined with bunning and baggying hardcore since december.  


All of my friends were drooling over my hair.  


Even I couldn't stop looking at it in the mirror while it was drying on our way to see my friends and on the way back home!!  I also absolutely loved how I could just wash and go and my hair was blowing and drying in the breeze while riding in the car.  

I took some camera-phone pics with bf's phone, so when he comes home I will get them off his phone and post.  I didn't bring my digicam with me; unfortunately I left it behind during the rush to get out the house and get on the road.

This one lady at the hospital where my bf's mom was a patient complimented me and was touching in it (I had it down the day before at my pre-birthday celebration dinner with friends and then put it in a bun and baggied and tied my hair up for the night, then took the bun down the next day, sprayed it a little and put one of my big headbands over it.) and I gave her lots of info and resources (as well as this website and several others i frequent) because she was saying both her daughters were natural and she was trying to find stuff to use for them.


I even gave her the recipe to the cocktail.  Maybe she and her daughters will become egglettes.  I told her to call me if she had questions but I haven't heard from her yet.  

ok...off to wash my hair now even though I really want to watch Juice on BET right now!  I missed it earlier because I was doing some stuff in the kitchen, including having my evening cocktail.

get your drink on, ladies!!!


----------



## Stella B.

Aspire said:


> I had these as well.  I now use almond milk.  Also, when I tried the WGO, I got them, I replaced that with flax seed and now my shake is fine.  Hope you find a remedy.



Using rice milk, nonfat dry milk, soy milk, almond milk instead of cows milk has definitely helped in tweeking the recipe to fit my individual needs. Just do a little research to find out what vitamins minerals and proteins milk offers, and then find a milk sustitute that offers similar benefits. Just like Aspire said, you can also do the same with the other shake ingredients. Finding a good replacement ingredient that you like makes the shake more enjoyable.


----------



## Stella B.

shortycocoa said:


> you and me both, Br*nze!  I had one this evening instead.  I would just like to say that this past thursday (June 11th) marked 2 months on the cocktail for me, and this past sunday (june 14th) marked 3.5 years natural for me.
> 
> 
> I also went to the store yesterday to get more wheat germ oil, L-Cysteine and chlorella (I plan on going back to that thread but I actually started the other stuff today) and they were out of oil!  The lady ended up getting some sent over from another store for me and they told me I could pick it up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> They actually called this morning but I got tied up and could not get over there today.
> 
> 
> My hair continues to thicken and hang.  I took a break from my buns for a few days last week when I was out of town and wore my hair down.  I figured I deserved it after being disciplined with bunning and baggying hardcore since december.
> 
> 
> All of my friends were drooling over my hair.
> 
> 
> Even I couldn't stop looking at it in the mirror while it was drying on our way to see my friends and on the way back home!!  I also absolutely loved how I could just wash and go and my hair was blowing and drying in the breeze while riding in the car.
> 
> I took some camera-phone pics with bf's phone, so when he comes home I will get them off his phone and post.  I didn't bring my digicam with me; unfortunately I left it behind during the rush to get out the house and get on the road.
> 
> This one lady at the hospital where my bf's mom was a patient complimented me and was touching in it (I had it down the day before at my pre-birthday celebration dinner with friends and then put it in a bun and baggied and tied my hair up for the night, then took the bun down the next day, sprayed it a little and put one of my big headbands over it.) and I gave her lots of info and resources (as well as this website and several others i frequent) because she was saying both her daughters were natural and she was trying to find stuff to use for them.
> 
> 
> I even gave her the recipe to the cocktail.  Maybe she and her daughters will become egglettes.  I told her to call me if she had questions but I haven't heard from her yet.
> 
> ok...off to wash my hair now even though I really want to watch Juice on BET right now!  I missed it earlier because I was doing some stuff in the kitchen, including having my evening cocktail.
> 
> get your drink on, ladies!!!


Girl, you are just too cute!  You're a walking advertisement for the hair cocktail. Recruting egglets all along the way!! I can imagine everybody looking at your hair blowing in the breeze while in the car, and you feeling like a cover girl! Keep rockin' that hair; can't wait to see the pics!!  Happy hair cocktailing!!!


----------



## Essensual

I had a 2 egg cocktail for both breakfast and dinner. Lunch was an all veggie flatbread from Subway with sweet onion sauce....

...it was a good day. LOL!


----------



## shortycocoa

Stella B. said:


> Girl, you are just too cute! You're a walking advertisement for the hair cocktail. Recruting egglets all along the way!! I can imagine everybody looking at your hair blowing in the breeze while in the car, and you feeling like a cover girl! Keep rockin' that hair; can't wait to see the pics!!  Happy hair cocktailing!!!


 

Thanks StellaB!!!  It was just so bouncy and full...I couldn't help but to shake it all around.

It might be a while getting those pics off bf's phone...it is so damn RAGGEDY.  It took me 10 minutes to email myself ONE picture.  That is NOT the business.  I keep telling him to get a new one and he acts like it costs fiftyleven million dollars.  He is probably due for 5 new phones by now as tore up as this one is.  But I can't complain because it came through for me in a pinch when I didn't have a camera.  

Anyhoo...it took a little while to wash and condition tonight.  I was gonna deep condition but needed to update my fotki with some decent june pics (this time from the digital camera).

My own eyes were like  at some of those pics.

  I was trying to hang to see if I could post the pics tonight but I am struggling to stay awake so I will call it a night and come back tomorrow and upload.

goodnight egglettes!

:fat::woohoo::thatsall:


----------



## Makenzie

Day 30 

Raw Egg
2% Milk
1 large sliced strawberry
Raw Wheat Germ
Ground Flaxseed
Wheat Germ Oil
Olive Oil
1 Scoop Vanilla Soy Protein


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh ShortyC~  I bet your hair is b-e-a-utiful!  That many compliments tell the story.  I bet you've got great hair under your wrap.  At least your friends had a chance to appreciate it!  So come on with the pics!!

I'm so happy for your progress... and I take it, you have a birthday coming up?  When, Mama?



shortycocoa said:


> you and me both, Br*nze! I had one this evening instead. I would just like to say that this past thursday (June 11th) marked 2 months on the cocktail for me, and this past sunday (june 14th) marked 3.5 years natural for me.
> 
> 
> I also went to the store yesterday to get more wheat germ oil, L-Cysteine and chlorella (I plan on going back to that thread but I actually started the other stuff today) and they were out of oil! The lady ended up getting some sent over from another store for me and they told me I could pick it up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> They actually called this morning but I got tied up and could not get over there today.
> 
> 
> My hair continues to thicken and hang. I took a break from my buns for a few days last week when I was out of town and wore my hair down. I figured I deserved it after being disciplined with bunning and baggying hardcore since december.
> 
> 
> All of my friends were drooling over my hair.
> 
> 
> Even I couldn't stop looking at it in the mirror while it was drying on our way to see my friends and on the way back home!! I also absolutely loved how I could just wash and go and my hair was blowing and drying in the breeze while riding in the car.
> 
> I took some camera-phone pics with bf's phone, so when he comes home I will get them off his phone and post. I didn't bring my digicam with me; unfortunately I left it behind during the rush to get out the house and get on the road.
> 
> This one lady at the hospital where my bf's mom was a patient complimented me and was touching in it (I had it down the day before at my pre-birthday celebration dinner with friends and then put it in a bun and baggied and tied my hair up for the night, then took the bun down the next day, sprayed it a little and put one of my big headbands over it.) and I gave her lots of info and resources (as well as this website and several others i frequent) because she was saying both her daughters were natural and she was trying to find stuff to use for them.
> 
> 
> I even gave her the recipe to the cocktail. Maybe she and her daughters will become egglettes. I told her to call me if she had questions but I haven't heard from her yet.
> 
> ok...off to wash my hair now even though I really want to watch Juice on BET right now! I missed it earlier because I was doing some stuff in the kitchen, including having my evening cocktail.
> 
> get your drink on, ladies!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

**patiently waiting.....**


shortycocoa said:


> Thanks StellaB!!! It was just so bouncy and full...I couldn't help but to shake it all around.
> 
> It might be a while getting those pics off bf's phone...it is so damn RAGGEDY. It took me 10 minutes to email myself ONE picture. That is NOT the business. I keep telling him to get a new one and he acts like it costs fiftyleven million dollars. He is probably due for 5 new phones by now as tore up as this one is. But I can't complain because it came through for me in a pinch when I didn't have a camera.
> 
> Anyhoo...it took a little while to wash and condition tonight. I was gonna deep condition but needed to update my fotki with some decent june pics (this time from the digital camera).
> 
> My own eyes were like  at some of those pics.
> 
> I was trying to hang to see if I could post the pics tonight but I am struggling to stay awake so I will call it a night and come back tomorrow and upload.
> 
> goodnight egglettes!
> 
> :fat::woohoo::thatsall:


----------



## Natural Love

Good morning egglettes!  I got up this morning, made my shake like I always do, packed for breakfast when I get to the office and as I was driving to work I realized I had forgotten to put the egg in!

Guess it'll be a protein egg shake for dinner.

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Stella B.

Natural Love said:


> Good morning egglettes!  I got up this morning, made my shake like I always do, packed for breakfast when I get to the office and as I was driving to work I realized I had forgotten to put the egg in!
> 
> Guess it'll be a protein egg shake for dinner.
> 
> Have a great day!!!



I've done this before Natural Love, forgot to put in the egg in my drink. To make up for it, I would remember to put some chopped egg on my lunch salad, or eat egg salad on crackers, or some other dish during the day that contained eggs. I'm assuming the body knows how to assimilate the ingredients once they're in the stomach, even though they're consumed at different times of the day!  I'll be cocktailing shortly, egglets! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## shortycocoa

Essensual, I didn't know you could get an all veggie flatbread at subway.  Let me find out!!  I was just in there tuesday night.  how is it?


Thanks br*nze...I am working on the pics right now.  My birthday was last wednesday on June 10th, but my bf was arranging a surprise get together for me with some of my friends from college that ended up not really being a surprise because he ended up having to tell me about it.  

But i thought it was really sweet what he was trying to do.  We ended up getting together on the 7th for dinner, and then on my actual birthday one of the friends in attendance was in town with her son and he took us out to dinner AGAIN.  He is such a sweetheart!!!


I'm getting the pics together to post right now.


natural love, I did that last monday too....and then was wondering why my stomach was growling so hard (after having a cocktail earlier that morning when that NEVER happens) sitting in the hospital waiting room.  then i realized I didn't put any egg in there!!!  So I made another cocktail when we got back to the house.

My Bf was asking mad questions about the cocktail last week while we were out of town.  Finally I just told him ain't nothing to it but to do it!

He can ask questions all day long but he won't get the benfits from it unless he drinks.  His hair will grow to a certain point and then there's this patch in the middle of his head that is thinning.  It's been that way since I met him, and he said his hair had been like that for years.  I've tried to put him on to a lot of things, but like most men he is stubborn and slow to accept change, afraid of the unknown, all of that.  


I told him I could lead him to the fountain but I can't make him drink the water.


I asked him why everything I tell him about is always so hard for him, especially when he has sipped on my cocktail before, just never had a full glass.  


Just finished my cocktail!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

tsk tsk....Men.  My DH was like that until i mixed up a growth potion and got a bald patch re-grown on his head...now, he's all ears .  every one is diggin all my advice and natural recipes and such, now.  before they were just thinking i was .  He'll take the plunge, he won't be able to resist...just give him time, ShortyC, just give him time.





shortycocoa said:


> Essensual, I didn't know you could get an all veggie flatbread at subway. Let me find out!! I was just in there tuesday night. how is it?
> 
> 
> Thanks br*nze...I am working on the pics right now. My birthday was last wednesday on June 10th, but my bf was arranging a surprise get together for me with some of my friends from college that ended up not really being a surprise because he ended up having to tell me about it.
> 
> But i thought it was really sweet what he was trying to do. We ended up getting together on the 7th for dinner, and then on my actual birthday one of the friends in attendance was in town with her son and he took us out to dinner AGAIN. He is such a sweetheart!!!
> 
> 
> I'm getting the pics together to post right now.
> 
> 
> natural love, I did that last monday too....and then was wondering why my stomach was growling so hard (after having a cocktail earlier that morning when that NEVER happens) sitting in the hospital waiting room. then i realized I didn't put any egg in there!!! So I made another cocktail when we got back to the house.
> 
> My Bf was asking mad questions about the cocktail last week while we were out of town. Finally I just told him ain't nothing to it but to do it!
> 
> He can ask questions all day long but he won't get the benfits from it unless he drinks. His hair will grow to a certain point and then there's this patch in the middle of his head that is thinning. It's been that way since I met him, and he said his hair had been like that for years. I've tried to put him on to a lot of things, but like most men he is stubborn and slow to accept change, afraid of the unknown, all of that.
> 
> 
> I told him I could lead him to the fountain but I can't make him drink the water.
> 
> 
> I asked him why everything I tell him about is always so hard for him, especially when he has sipped on my cocktail before, just never had a full glass.
> 
> 
> Just finished my cocktail!!!


----------



## shortycocoa

Ok ya'll I'm back.  I have some pics to share now.  On a side note, that chlorella is something serious!!!

alright so the first 2 pics are from March, about 1 month before I started the cocktail.  And the rest are pics I took last night 06.18.09 (camera is still acting funky so the date was not embedded in the pics).  It's on wet hair fresh out the shower.  I'll come back and post some more pics later.


----------



## Natural Love

Stella B. said:


> I've done this before Natural Love, forgot to put in the egg in my drink. To make up for it, I would remember to put some chopped egg on my lunch salad, or eat egg salad on crackers, or some other dish during the day that contained eggs. I'm assuming the body knows how to assimilate the ingredients once they're in the stomach, even though they're consumed at different times of the day! I'll be cocktailing shortly, egglets! Have a wonderful day!


 


shortycocoa said:


> natural love, I did that last monday too....and then was wondering why my stomach was growling so hard (after having a cocktail earlier that morning when that NEVER happens) sitting in the hospital waiting room. then i realized I didn't put any egg in there!!! So I made another cocktail when we got back to the house.


 
Thanks.  Glad to know I am not alone.  This is what happens when you rush.  Will cocktail when I get home without the protein powder.


----------



## Natural Love

shortycocoa said:


> Ok ya'll I'm back. I have some pics to share now. On a side note, that chlorella is something serious!!!
> 
> alright so the first 2 pics are from March, about 1 month before I started the cocktail. And the rest are pics I took last night 06.18.09 (camera is still acting funky so the date was not embedded in the pics). It's on wet hair fresh out the shower. I'll come back and post some more pics later.


 

Very nice.

I am on week three and I haven't really checked enought to notice the changes in my hair.

I will as soon as I get enough time.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ShortyC~  That's some dang good progress in 3 months.  Your hair is beautiful, btw.  What texture are you?  I know you have many many people jumping on the cocktail bandwagon with hair like that!  Thanks for taking time to share.  I may have another cocktail this evening, looking at those results....



shortycocoa said:


> Ok ya'll I'm back. I have some pics to share now. On a side note, that chlorella is something serious!!!
> 
> alright so the first 2 pics are from March, about 1 month before I started the cocktail. And the rest are pics I took last night 06.18.09 (camera is still acting funky so the date was not embedded in the pics). It's on wet hair fresh out the shower. I'll come back and post some more pics later.


----------



## Natural Love

Ok.  Got home and made a cocktail of my egg, 4 oz of vanilla soymilk and chocolate flavoring.  It was yummy.


----------



## Stella B.

Natural Love said:


> Ok.  Got home and made a cocktail of my egg, 4 oz of vanilla soymilk and chocolate flavoring.  It was yummy.



Alright now! I can 'taste' how good it was! Sounds delish, and I'm glad you got that egg in there today!


----------



## Stella B.

shortycocoa said:


> Ok ya'll I'm back.  I have some pics to share now.  On a side note, that chlorella is something serious!!!
> 
> alright so the first 2 pics are from March, about 1 month before I started the cocktail.  And the rest are pics I took last night 06.18.09 (camera is still acting funky so the date was not embedded in the pics).  It's on wet hair fresh out the shower.  I'll come back and post some more pics later.



Shortycocoa, your hair is gawjus! It's so healthy looking and thick! I could tell by your avi that you were hiding a lot of hair under that cute head wrap! Whatever you're doing, keep it up, cause your hair is making great progress! Thanks for sharing those pics with us!


----------



## shortycocoa

Br*nze I have been in the bathroom all day! I need to find my way to 
that chlorella thread fast! 


Today I picked up my wheat germ oil. 

I also exchanged a bottle of liquid chlorophyll that I bought tuesday 
for one of those big containers of Egg protein powder. It looks good 
on paper, but I'm gonna give it a try tomorrow. Or maybe I'll have a 
nightcap later on tonight and test it out.

It's called ultra Egg protein Powder (vanilla flavor) and vitalabs, 
Inc. makes it.

here's a visual in case anyone is interested:
http://img01.static-nextag.com/image/VITALABS-Inc-Protein-Powder/1/00
0/005/739/531/573953142.jpg

It's sweetened with Stevia, (something I rarely see with these 
powders) so that's a good look!


Br*onze and StellaB thanks for the compliments! I haven't been on 
it for 3 months yet, but I'll be there soon enough. I don't get too deep into the hair typing thing. 

For all intents and purposes, I classify myself under 4a/b hair and I just leave it at that.

but basically I listen to what my hair wants/likes/needs and I don't 
have any problems. I don't try to beat her into what I want her to 
be...I just let her be her.



And girl go ahead and get that nighttime cocktail on and 
poppin'...your hair and your body will thank you. I still have one 
in the morning and at night if that's what I'm in the mood for.


I got a little sidetracked from updating but I am back! Here's some 
pictures of my hair from last night after I sprayed it with my 
moisturizing spritz and put gel in it.

You can stop by my fotki to see the rest. Bf is still at work so 
those pics will have to wait. They weren't as good as these are, but I thought at the time they were better than no pics at all.
And plus, I always take pics of my hair on my birthday (every day since 2005 anyway) for documentation purposes.

I might just post them on my fotki whenever, or those might be classified in the lost files for now.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

shortycocoa said:


> Ok ya'll I'm back. I have some pics to share now. On a side note, that chlorella is something serious!!!
> 
> alright so the first 2 pics are from March, about 1 month before I started the cocktail. And the rest are pics I took last night 06.18.09 (camera is still acting funky so the date was not embedded in the pics). It's on wet hair fresh out the shower. I'll come back and post some more pics later.


 

oh my, your hair has tripled in thickness 
if this is not proof to anyone viewing/lurking on this thread, i don't know what is!!!
this is great progress 
HAPPY HAIR GROWING!!!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

i'm going to cocktail three times a day and drink water atleast a gallon(and my vitamins) ONLY for a week, just a little experiment!!
I hope I can hang...Is there anyone with me?


----------



## foxee

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Day 30
> 
> Raw Egg
> 2% Milk
> 1 large sliced strawberry
> Raw Wheat Germ
> Ground Flaxseed
> Wheat Germ Oil
> Olive Oil
> 1 Scoop Vanilla Soy Protein


 

Congrats on hitting the 30 day mark!


----------



## foxee

shortycocoa said:


> Ok ya'll I'm back. I have some pics to share now. On a side note, that chlorella is something serious!!!
> 
> alright so the first 2 pics are from March, about 1 month before I started the cocktail. And the rest are pics I took last night 06.18.09 (camera is still acting funky so the date was not embedded in the pics). It's on wet hair fresh out the shower. I'll come back and post some more pics later.


 
Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I was so outta it this am, that i left without my cocktail!  Dag.  I'm on it, and i'll try to hang with you, Blaque, but I'll cocktail twice a day...ok?


----------



## Makenzie

Day 31

Raw Egg
2% Milk
1 sliced banana
Raw Wheat Germ
Ground Flaxseed
Wheat Germ Oil
Olive Oil
1 Scoop Vanilla Soy Protein


----------



## tallnomad

Shorty--your hair is gorgeous!

I've been wearing my hair wet for a few days and CANNOT hang.  I'm getting it pressed next week.  My hair is laughing at water.  It will not lay down.  I think the thickness has tripled.  The length is decent, but not what I want.  I think as it grows, it just swells with thickness instead of length.  

I really wanted to try to wear my hair wet and in buns for the summer, but it will not lay down.  it slicks back into a bun, but the top portion is a huge swelled up hump.

So, I'm going to get it pressed and then lightly moisturize the ends and seal them while bunning consistenly.

Will get my cocktail in later this afternoon.


----------



## Natural Love

I might do twice a day.  Morning and before my evening work out.  When I had my shake yesterday evening, I felt that I was able to do more and I woke up full of energy this morning and worked out and I feel like I am on a natural high.  (hopefully I don't crash later)


----------



## Angelicus

Ladies, I am still drinking my shake daily. I wanted to add that I use frozen fruit in my shake. All you have to do is peel your bananas and cut them in half, then bag them and put in the freezer. I also do this with strawberries-- just slice and bag, then freeze. It makes my shake thicker and very tasty.

I was reading an article about the best and worst conventionally grown produce and strawberries was near the top of the list. Since then, I have been buying organic strawberries. They are expensive but it's worth it. Bananas were smack dab in the middle so I'll buy organic when I see them and not fuss if I don't. I've been eating much better lately and it isn't really killing my pockets as much as I thought it would. The shake keeps me full.

Last, I finally purchased raw wheat germ. It was only 1.99 at Whole Foods. I keep it in the freezer. It has the most delicious, nutty taste. I also stir it in my yogurt, sprinkle on hot and cold cereals. I even put it in my orange juice. I feel energized.

I have breakage in the back nape of my head and I really want long hair to cover up the damage. I think the shake and my multivitamin is really helping me. Next progress pics [will be taken] in August.

ETA: I also use organic soy milk and organic eggs. The difference in organic eggs is that they are smaller, taste better, and they have more vitamins for some reason.


----------



## shortycocoa

thanks Blaque*Angel, foxee and tallnomad!  I only missed my cocktail 
one day and I vowed that if I could help it I wouldn't miss it, and 
if I did I would just double up the next day.


I'm down to do that little experiment with you.  I'm not a punk!
shoot, I told ya'll about that one day I had 3 cocktails so it's 
nothing.  It's not like it's vile anyway, so it's easy peasy.
Having said that, what day did you want to start?

Come on, Br*nze...we need you all in!  Don't flake on us now.  
visualize success!

Pretty Brown Eyes you are doing it!!!  How does it feel to have been 
on the cocktail for one month?  Just keep chugging along with us even 
when it gets hard.  When your hair starts changing, be patient and 
adapt with it to accomodate its thickness, shine, health and length.


I do it and a lot of people say I spend too much time on my hair but 
I think it's worth it and I look at it as an investment in myself.
One of my friends asked me if I keep track of everything in a 
planner, and I laughed and was like, 'how did you know?'


I have tried keeping track of it mentally but it's easier to write it 
down.  That way you see what you are doing and when you are due for 
certain things.


I sometimes find that people who say they want healthy hair are not 
willing to put in the time and effort it takes to get it.

Angelicus, how does the raw wheat germ freeze?  I mean is it easy to 
still portion it out or does it all freeze together as a big mass?


----------



## shortycocoa

double post.


----------



## shortycocoa

tallnomad have you tried tying your hair in a scarf for a few minutes 
to make it lay down?  I use these headbands over my hair and you can 
take it off if you want to after you get the desired look but I 
don't:

I really wish I knew what it was called.  They come in all kinds of 
colors but I mostly use the black ones and the beige ones:


http://public.fotki.com/shortycocoa/2009/january-march/hpim1797edited.html

http://public.fotki.com/shortycocoa/2009/january-march/hpim1798edited.html


----------



## Angelicus

shortycocoa said:


> Angelicus, how does the raw wheat germ freeze?  I mean is it easy to
> still portion it out or does it all freeze together as a big mass?


Hi. I use raw wheat germ. It does not clump up in one big mass. It looks the same. If you don't store raw wheat germ in the freezer (tightly sealed) it will go rancid and taste nasty. Even if you store it in the refrigerator, it can go rancid within days.

I have yet to buy wheat germ oil because my local whole foods store does not have the NOW Brand, which I heard tastes better.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Natural Love said:


> I might do twice a day. Morning and before my evening work out. When I had my shake yesterday evening, I felt that I was able to do more and I woke up full of energy this morning and worked out and I feel like I am on a natural high. (hopefully I don't crash later)


 

lol, i think 2 shakes a day is more realistic!!!
i had twotoday and a lovely evening meal  its 23:40pm and i feel so full, even though my meal was at 5.00, i may do this every day as i was full of energy and not hungry!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

shortycocoa said:


> thanks Blaque*Angel, foxee and tallnomad! I only missed my cocktail
> one day and I vowed that if I could help it I wouldn't miss it, and
> if I did I would just double up the next day.
> 
> 
> I'm down to do that little experiment with you. I'm not a punk!
> shoot, I told ya'll about that one day I had 3 cocktails so it's
> nothing. It's not like it's vile anyway, so it's easy peasy.
> Having said that, what day did you want to start?
> 
> Come on, Br*nze...we need you all in! Don't flake on us now.
> visualize success!
> 
> Pretty Brown Eyes you are doing it!!! How does it feel to have been
> on the cocktail for one month? Just keep chugging along with us even
> when it gets hard. When your hair starts changing, be patient and
> adapt with it to accomodate its thickness, shine, health and length.
> 
> 
> I do it and a lot of people say I spend too much time on my hair but
> I think it's worth it and I look at it as an investment in myself.
> One of my friends asked me if I keep track of everything in a
> planner, and I laughed and was like, 'how did you know?'
> 
> 
> I have tried keeping track of it mentally but it's easier to write it
> down. That way you see what you are doing and when you are due for
> certain things.
> 
> 
> I sometimes find that people who say they want healthy hair are not
> willing to put in the time and effort it takes to get it.
> 
> Angelicus, how does the raw wheat germ freeze? I mean is it easy to
> still portion it out or does it all freeze together as a big mass?


 
hey chica,

i started yesterday with two shakes.
 glad your down too!!


----------



## Natural Love

Blaque*Angel said:


> lol, i think 2 shakes a day is more realistic!!!
> i had twotoday and a lovely evening meal  its 23:40pm and i feel so full, even though my meal was at 5.00, i may do this every day as i was full of energy and not hungry!


 
I have had energy all day.  I will definitely try this, at least for a week keeping a close eye on my caloric intake.

Don't want those pounds creeping up.


----------



## tallnomad

Thanks Shortycocoa.  I do tie my hair down with a scarf.  It eventually flattens out, but it isn't even.  The very top will be flat finally, but then the scarf will make it disproportionate and have humps on the side.  Hope that''s making sense.  

And I have seen those headbands that you have on in your photos.

Thanks for the suggestions.  I love your hair pics.  Your hair looks very healthy and actually similar to mine kind of, but my hair stands out and not down like yours.



shortycocoa said:


> tallnomad have you tried tying your hair in a scarf for a few minutes
> to make it lay down?  I use these headbands over my hair and you can
> take it off if you want to after you get the desired look but I
> don't:
> 
> I really wish I knew what it was called.  They come in all kinds of
> colors but I mostly use the black ones and the beige ones:
> 
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/shortycocoa/2009/january-march/hpim1797edited.html
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/shortycocoa/2009/january-march/hpim1798edited.html


----------



## shortycocoa

Alright Blaque*Angel....well then I will start tomorrow with 3 cocktails and a gallon of water (I will personally challenge myself to see if I can drink more...sometimes it is hit or miss with me but i'm trying to do better.)(06.20.09) and go until 06.27.09. 

tallnomad I think I know what you are talking about with the scarves.


----------



## bemajor

I'm starting this challenge today as well. I already had my cocktail for the morning. Just need to up my water intake.


----------



## Essensual

Shorty C,

All veggies flatbreads at Subway are my latest addiction. Why did I have it the other day with both American cheese and cheddar (always with sweet onion dressing)/ made into a meal. OMGoodness! It was so gooooood! They can have my $5 and change anytime I have it. So so yummy!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette QueenBritny to our Nest!!

I also have to increase my water, but it goes through me like whoa!  Hate that.

Hey Essensual, i miss ya, Girlie

I haven't cocktailed, yet, slept in due to meds.  Will get my drink on, this pm.


----------



## Makenzie

Day 32 
Raw Egg 
2% Milk 
1/2 sliced banana 
Raw Wheat Germ 
Ground Flaxseed 
Wheat Germ Oil 
Olive Oil 
1 Scoop Vanilla Soy Protein


----------



## shortycocoa

Hi Egglettes!  Cocktailed it 3 times today and had plenty of water.  Can't say if it was a minimum of one gallon, but it was a pretty good day for water intake for me.

drink up!

See ya tomorrow...


----------



## Blaque*Angel

QueenBrittny said:


> I'm starting this challenge today as well. I already had my cocktail for the morning. Just need to up my water intake.


 
welcome egglette QueenBrittny 

do check in often


----------



## Blaque*Angel

shortycocoa said:


> Hi Egglettes! Cocktailed it 3 times today and had plenty of water. Can't say if it was a minimum of one gallon, but it was a pretty good day for water intake for me.
> 
> drink up!
> 
> See ya tomorrow...


 
Aw thats great  It's 12:30 here now and i've had a 2 egg shake.
my chlorella, spirulina (two hours later)and i'm now drinking water, no hunger pangs AT ALL!!

When I do feel hungry,i will be having my shake for lunch, i will see if i have a third shake at dinner time.

i think this maybe a great way to lose weight whilst toning up, also all the other health benefits we have discussed in this thread! 

i've got a party to go to next saturday, so i want to be radiantly glowing, lose a lil more weight and feel more toned


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hi Egglettes, i'm here fighting flu-like symptoms, gonna go to dr's ofc tomorrow, haven't cocktailed it today, didn't do it yesterday, either.  Stayed in bed most of the day.  Feel sorry for my dh, he's not having much of a father's day weekend, thanks to me....oh well, have a good one, Egglettes!


----------



## shortycocoa

Sorry to hear that, Br*nze...hope you take care of yourself and feel much better soon!


----------



## Natural Love

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hi Egglettes, i'm here fighting flu-like symptoms, gonna go to dr's ofc tomorrow, haven't cocktailed it today, didn't do it yesterday, either. Stayed in bed most of the day. Feel sorry for my dh, he's not having much of a father's day weekend, thanks to me....oh well, have a good one, Egglettes!


 
Oh Br*nze  hate to hear that you are a little under the weather. Feel better soon!!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hi Egglettes, i'm here fighting flu-like symptoms, gonna go to dr's ofc tomorrow, haven't cocktailed it today, didn't do it yesterday, either. Stayed in bed most of the day. Feel sorry for my dh, he's not having much of a father's day weekend, thanks to me....oh well, have a good one, Egglettes!


 

awwwww, feel better ((hugs))


----------



## Phoenix11

Hi All,

I decided to try the shake yesterday, but it made my stomach feel kind of weird all day.  I felt "heavy" in my tummy, and later in the day I had to "go" like crazy.  I also had a strange "after taste" that lingered in my mouth all day.  I'm not sure which ingredient caused it.

Has anyone experienced this when starting the shake?  

My shake consisted of:

Milk
egg
wheat germ oil (viobin)
raw wheat germ
1 scoop of protein powder (I use this regularly & haven't experienced any issues or after taste.
Lecithin
chia seeds
maca


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Phoenix 11 to our Nest!!

No, I haven't had those experiences with the cocktail, but i'm thinking it could be your addition of chia seeds and maca.  I haven't had those in my cocktail, and they could be the cause.  Try it without those two next time, and see how it goes.  

I always advocate starting with the original recipe first and then going from there, it just helps with knowing what works and what doesn't.  HTH!

Thank you for all the well-wishes!  Going to the doctor at 2.


----------



## tallnomad

Welcome new egglettes.

Bronze--hope you feel better.  Get some rest.

Off to have my shake in a bit.

Good day to everyone!


----------



## bemajor

for those of you that are on the egg skake and water challenge...how has your body reacted to this?

last night i made a huge mistake of making a huge cup of cafe con leche. (i had a lot of stuff to do and was tired) my body reacted violently..so maybe it was just the coffee and not the shake


----------



## Natural Love

QueenBrittny said:


> for those of you that are on the egg skake and water challenge...how has your body reacted to this?
> 
> last night i made a huge mistake of making a huge cup of cafe con leche. (i had a lot of stuff to do and was tired) my body reacted violently..so maybe it was just the coffee and not the shake


 
Hello QueenBrittny:

I am on the water challenge as well as the shake.  I have not had any adverse side effects of doing both.  Sorry that you  had this experience, but like you said, it may have been the coffee.  Hope that you can continue doing both.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Natural Love

****Update*****

Did my hair this weekend and even though there was more than average shedding, it was nothing like the previous weeks.  So I guess my hair had an attitude w/ me for not spritzing it regularly.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

QueenBrittny said:


> for those of you that are on the egg skake and water challenge...how has your body reacted to this?
> 
> last night i made a huge mistake of making a huge cup of cafe con leche. (i had a lot of stuff to do and was tired) my body reacted violently..so maybe it was just the coffee and not the shake


 

i'm on both challenges and all is well


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Natural Love said:


> ****Update*****
> 
> Did my hair this weekend and even though there was more than average shedding, it was nothing like the previous weeks. So I guess my hair had an attitude w/ me for not spritzing it regularly.


 

awww glad you worked it out 

now dont stop the spritzing


----------



## HairHustla

shortycocoa said:


> Ok ya'll I'm back. I have some pics to share now. On a side note, that chlorella is something serious!!!
> 
> alright so the first 2 pics are from March, about 1 month before I started the cocktail. And the rest are pics I took last night 06.18.09 (camera is still acting funky so the date was not embedded in the pics). It's on wet hair fresh out the shower. I'll come back and post some more pics later.


 
*Shorty..girrrrl yo hair is gorgeous, sorry I am late but I am just now checking in and had to go peek at the hair!  Keep up the good work and yes, the chlorella is so serious!  It's like the chlorella is dinner and the shake is dessert and they complement eachother very well!  I will be posting soon to show you all my progress.*


----------



## HairHustla

*Hey Ladies,*

*From what I understand glancing through the last few posts, you all are adding more water in up to a gallon? Also you are increasing the shakes to two a day am I correct?  If so, count me in, I just found out my hubby is coming home a month early so I need to get that weight off fast!  Do you all think this will help? I have been missing my egglette sisters!  *


----------



## Makenzie

Day 33

Raw Egg
2% Milk
1/2 sliced banana
Raw Wheat Germ
Ground Flaxseed
Wheat Germ Oil
Olive Oil
1 Scoop Vanilla Soy Protein


----------



## Blaque*Angel

HairHustla said:


> *Hey Ladies,*
> 
> *From what I understand glancing through the last few posts, you all are adding more water in up to a gallon? Also you are increasing the shakes to two a day am I correct? If so, count me in, I just found out my hubby is coming home a month early so I need to get that weight off fast! Do you all think this will help? I have been missing my egglette sisters! *


 

It's just something I Came up with, (water challenge and extra shakes!)Not sure if everyone is following it!!


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Welcome Egglette Phoenix 11 to our Nest!!
> 
> No, I haven't had those experiences with the cocktail, but i'm thinking it could be your addition of chia seeds and maca.  I haven't had those in my cocktail, and they could be the cause.  Try it without those two next time, and see how it goes.
> 
> I always advocate starting with the original recipe first and then going from there, it just helps with knowing what works and what doesn't.  HTH!
> 
> Thank you for all the well-wishes!  Going to the doctor at 2.



ITA with starting the cocktail with the basic ingredients first. It just makes it so much easier to weed out the culprits, and figure out what works for you! A big welcome also to our new egglette Phoenix 11!
 Bronze, did you make it to the doctors yesterday? Hope you're feeling better! Let us know how it went.


----------



## Stella B.

HairHustla said:


> *Hey Ladies,*
> 
> *From what I understand glancing through the last few posts, you all are adding more water in up to a gallon? Also you are increasing the shakes to two a day am I correct?  If so, count me in, I just found out my hubby is coming home a month early so I need to get that weight off fast!  Do you all think this will help? I have been missing my egglette sisters!
> *



Hey HairHustla! Been missing you! I am definitely trying to increase my water intake because I know I don't drink enough each day, especially now since summer is here. We'll see how long I can keep this goin???....I'm with you on the weight situation-I need to stop focusing on the hair, and start working on this body!!! I just can't seem to do them both at the same time!!! Oh well, at least I'm happy with the hair right now!!! Can't wait to see your progress!!


----------



## HairHustla

Stella B. said:


> Hey HairHustla! Been missing you! I am definitely trying to increase my water intake because I know I don't drink enough each day, especially now since summer is here. We'll see how long I can keep this goin???....I'm with you on the weight situation-I need to stop focusing on the hair, and start working on this body!!! I just can't seem to do them both at the same time!!! Oh well, at least I'm happy with the hair right now!!! Can't wait to see your progress!!


 
*Stella I know what you mean girl, no one will let me off of this roller coaster ride!  I lose then I gain then lose then gain, especially around that time of the month, right now I feel like I am swollen up like a hot air balloon!  I know some of it is pre menstrual and water weight but just when I get on a roll then here comes the bloats and the sugar cravings and awwwwwwah!  Sorry to vent.  Anyway, ladies I will never give up, I have approximately 3 to 4 weeks to make something happen and right now I am reaching for that water and another shake!  Feet don't fail me now! Oh and as for the hair, I hope all of this good nutrition will allow my hair to come along for the ride cause I can't do both either!  erplexed*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Good morning, Egglettes!  Missed you guys.  Glad to see so many posts.  We missed you too, HairHustla~

I did go to the doc's Stella, and I have fluid in my ear, an infected throat that is bright red, and what looks to be your average flu symptoms.  And I took a flu vaccine this year.  I am on antibiotics, nasal spray...I think the flu shot and prayer, of course, helped me to bounce back pretty quickly on the symptom side.  I'm feeling much better, but low on energy.  I haven't been sleeping the last 4 nights, so I'm gonna take it easy and build my system back up.  I haven't been cocktailin it either.  Which is ofcourse, a bummer.  I'll be back on track, though.

I am also increasing my water intake.  And I think using the cocktail as a meal substitute will definitely cause you to slim down, HairHustla.  I'm routing for you.  You'll be fine and foxy when your hubby comes home. . 

Have a good one, you guys!


----------



## HairHustla

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Good morning, Egglettes! Missed you guys. Glad to see so many posts. We missed you too, HairHustla~
> 
> I did go to the doc's Stella, and I have fluid in my ear, an infected throat that is bright red, and what looks to be your average flu symptoms. And I took a flu vaccine this year. I am on antibiotics, nasal spray...I think the flu shot and prayer, of course, helped me to bounce back pretty quickly on the symptom side. I'm feeling much better, but low on energy. I haven't been sleeping the last 4 nights, so I'm gonna take it easy and build my system back up. I haven't been cocktailin it either. Which is ofcourse, a bummer. I'll be back on track, though.
> 
> I am also increasing my water intake. And I think using the cocktail as a meal substitute will definitely cause you to slim down, HairHustla. I'm routing for you. You'll be fine and foxy when your hubby comes home. .
> 
> Have a good one, you guys!


 
*Ooh, I am glad you are feeling better Bronze, the flu is no fun honey.  That's the funny thing about chlorella though, I work in an elementary school and I used to get sick about every 2 weeks but ever since I have been on the chlorella, no sickness at all and this has been since March.  I know you tried it and I am not sure why you stopped but I put it in my hair shake everyday and no sickness,plus a seemingly strong immune system.  Just a thought.  Hope you rebound really really quick because you are our fearless leader of the egglette society est. 2008!  Love you girl...and love you ladies..I mean egglettes!!*


----------



## shortycocoa

I have been all over the place the last few days.  I only had one cocktail sunday.  I was tired and just sad...one of those days.

Anyways, I had 2 cocktails yesterday and the water I am still working on it.  I add 1 cup of water to my cocktail ever since I started it though...I am working on a quart of water right now.  One down, three to go!

Yesterday I also did a work out DVD for the first time in like 2 months.  I keep falling off too so HairHustla, you are not alone.  Thanks for the compliments on my hair.  

Welcome QueenBrittny and Phoenix11.  QueenBrittny I thought you were already initiated into the egglette society (LMAO @ that btw, HairHustla!)

I got chlorella tablets...but is a powder better?  Maybe I'll try that next time.  I just don't like for my drink to have all those "extras" that don't really need to be there so I keep it as close to the Original recipe as I can.  
The only thing extra I am using is the egg powder (which blends like a dream) and the agave.

I had my first cocktail today around 1:00 and with the water I am still satisfied.

I think I will do some cleaning and then either do a workout dvd or go to the gym and then wash my hair.

happy cocktailing ladies!

Br*nze, glad you are taking it easy and have been to see about feeling under the weather.

maybe the cocktail will help give your immune system a boost.  Maybe you got sick b/c of the stress of your nephew and coming and going from the hospital?  I hope he is still doing ok.


----------



## HairHustla

*Hi Shorty,*

*Well since we are the order of the egglette society, we can expect great things!  As for the chlorella powder, there is no difference, they say that the powder is cheaper and as for myself, it does stretch for atleast 3to 4 months but it is personal choice.  *

*I know that there is something to the chlorella though..case in point, we had a father's day picnic at our church Sunday and everyone has come down with flu like symptoms except me and my daughter.  We could not even have bible study tonight because everyone went home sick.  Now tell me that is not peculiar. Anyway, I mainly use the powder in my shake because that way I can be sure to get the chlorella and spirulina in each day, I am not too hot on pills and you have to take so many of them.  I already take l-cysteine (thank you Bronze!) and fish oil as well as cla so that is enough pills for me.  The shake does double duty for me so that I can get my hair requirements and bodily regimen.  *

*I am so glad that you are getting up on your exercise regimen, I am getting ready to start taking my exercise dvd's to work with me, there is no one there during the summer at the school so I can get away with it...it is just that deep, I have got to get fine in like Japanese time!  How are you keeping yourself motivated???    *

*Oh and Stella, we are gonna do it this time aren't we girl!!!!*


----------



## HairHustla

*My dearest Bronze,*

*I wanted you to know that I did finally let my hair stylist go.  It was scary, for real cause now I am on my own with my hair but I had to take that step so that I can keep some money in my pocket and so that I can take responsibility for the hair on my head.  Also, I have been on the l-cysteine for one week now and my nails are hard and strong now, they are still chipping and peeling but there is a different consistency to them, it seems as if maybe they are rebulding themselves.  I have noticed that right off the bat.  As for my hair, I guess it is too early to attribute anything to it right now but I can say that the shake has made it so much thicker!  *

*I was able to get in a mineral softener before I let my stylist go and I just love how soft yet thick my hair is!! That is the truth! It is like feeling the soft fleece on a sheep!  The length is coming too, I promise I will get pictures up soon, I am waiting for my sister to mail me my battery for my camera, I left it there when I went home but when I get it, I am going to have to let you all see what I am talking about, I am so proud of the progress because I am a slow grower.  Thank You, Thank You Thank You so much for this!  *


----------



## bemajor

shortycocoa said:


> I have been all over the place the last few days. I only had one cocktail sunday. I was tired and just sad...one of those days.
> 
> Anyways, I had 2 cocktails yesterday and the water I am still working on it. I add 1 cup of water to my cocktail ever since I started it though...I am working on a quart of water right now. One down, three to go!
> 
> Yesterday I also did a work out DVD for the first time in like 2 months. I keep falling off too so HairHustla, you are not alone. Thanks for the compliments on my hair.
> 
> Welcome QueenBrittny and Phoenix11. *QueenBrittny I thought you were already initiated into the egglette society* (LMAO @ that btw, HairHustla!)
> 
> I got chlorella tablets...but is a powder better? Maybe I'll try that next time. I just don't like for my drink to have all those "extras" that don't really need to be there so I keep it as close to the Original recipe as I can.
> The only thing extra I am using is the egg powder (which blends like a dream) and the agave.
> 
> I had my first cocktail today around 1:00 and with the water I am still satisfied.
> 
> I think I will do some cleaning and then either do a workout dvd or go to the gym and then wash my hair.
> 
> happy cocktailing ladies!
> 
> Br*nze, glad you are taking it easy and have been to see about feeling under the weather.
> 
> maybe the cocktail will help give your immune system a boost. Maybe you got sick b/c of the stress of your nephew and coming and going from the hospital? I hope he is still doing ok.


 
I was...I meant that I joined the shake and water only one-week challenge


----------



## bemajor

I've been doing pretty well drinking a gallon of water/day. I carry the water around with me til I finish it. The heavy bottle just inspires me to drink more so I won't have to carry it. I do research at a hospital and today when I walked in with the gallon of water, all the doctors asked me if I was about to take a urine test lol


----------



## shortycocoa

ok Egglettes....

Had my second cocktail around 11:00 tonight.  I am trying to get down this last quart of water to complete my 1 gallon for today but it is proving to be a challenge.  

HairHustla, I might suck it up and get the powder then.  I had put some in my ecart at vitacost.com around the time I was going to start the cocktail, then I abandoned vitacost altogether when I saw a local store that had all the ingredients in house.  (didn't want to waste anytime waiting on my order to arrive.)  So the chlorella has spirulina in it also?  I remember when I worked at Tanger Outlet 3 years ago I would get a humongous green smoothie from one of the food court vendors.  I would ask them to put spirulina and wheatgrass in it.  That smoothie kept me full all day and well into the evening.

I did cardio and strength training today.  I am trying to keep it up this time!  I have gotten too comfortable over this past year and a half and I am just trying to get back on track to how I was before, which was working out every day and being active most of the day.  So that is my main motivation right now.


@QueenBrittny....I THOUGHT SO!  I just had to make sure because I remembered when you had first came into the nest.  I was thinking of getting a jug of water and doing it that way also.  When I worked at the outlet some days I would bring a gallon of distilled water with me to drink.  It was good and kept me disciplined, but I'll be damned if i wasn't going to the bathroom a lot!!!  But that's a good thing.  
I might ease into going back to drinking distilled water.


----------



## Aspire

Hello Egglettes,

Work is crazy, but hubby has been making my shake and bringing to me after shower, so I have kept on track.  NG is a jungle. LOL but hair is growing.

Bronze . . . sorry to read you were not going well.  The flu can be such a downer, but aren't we so grateful to be still alive when it is over?   It really makes you feel like you are on your way to the next life.  Glad to see it was not so bad for you.


----------



## HairHustla

shortycocoa said:


> ok Egglettes....
> 
> Had my second cocktail around 11:00 tonight. I am trying to get down this last quart of water to complete my 1 gallon for today but it is proving to be a challenge.
> 
> HairHustla, I might suck it up and get the powder then. I had put some in my ecart at vitacost.com around the time I was going to start the cocktail, then I abandoned vitacost altogether when I saw a local store that had all the ingredients in house. (didn't want to waste anytime waiting on my order to arrive.) So the chlorella has spirulina in it also? I remember when I worked at Tanger Outlet 3 years ago I would get a humongous green smoothie from one of the food court vendors. I would ask them to put spirulina and wheatgrass in it. That smoothie kept me full all day and well into the evening.
> 
> I did cardio and strength training today. I am trying to keep it up this time! I have gotten too comfortable over this past year and a half and I am just trying to get back on track to how I was before, which was working out every day and being active most of the day. So that is my main motivation right now.
> 
> 
> @QueenBrittny....I THOUGHT SO! I just had to make sure because I remembered when you had first came into the nest. I was thinking of getting a jug of water and doing it that way also. When I worked at the outlet some days I would bring a gallon of distilled water with me to drink. It was good and kept me disciplined, but I'll be damned if i wasn't going to the bathroom a lot!!! But that's a good thing.
> I might ease into going back to drinking distilled water.


 
Hey Shorty,

Just wanted to let you know that chlorella and spirulina are two different things, you could check out the "How About Taking Chlorella" thread if you need more info on it.  Now I have a question, you said that you were drinking distilled water right, what is the difference in drinking distilled versus say natural spring water?  Should I try to go and get the distilled water?


----------



## Makenzie

Day 34

Raw Egg
2% Milk
1/2 sliced banana
Raw Wheat Germ
Ground Flaxseed
Wheat Germ Oil
Olive Oil
1 Scoop Vanilla Soy Protein


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Aspire, I'm LOL!!  Because you are so right, this flu makes you feel like you are one foot away from the grave...I am bouncing back pretty quickly, though.  

HairHustla, I noticed that my cocktail kept me cold n' flu-free last year, i think bcs i missed a few days and this heat and yes, the challenges with my nephew have worn me out.  I think I had too much coming to me at once and i tried to do it all.  Additionally, i haven't been sleeping well and i know that makes your immune system susceptible.

QueenB and ShortyC~  y'all gotta forgive a sista, i have been out of my wits the last few days.  I really thought I sent QueenB a welcome, but to make certain, I just did it again, lol!!!  But I was like, hmmm, this feels familiar....

Carry on, Egglettes, kudos to you all!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

QueenBrittny said:


> I've been doing pretty well drinking a gallon of water/day. I carry the water around with me til I finish it. The heavy bottle just inspires me to drink more so I won't have to carry it. I do research at a hospital and today when I walked in with the gallon of water, all the doctors asked me if I was about to take a urine test lol


 
awww, your doing great. i'm proud of you 

i've still be cocktailing it twice a day and having an evening meal, its working out great so far  

BUT...I'm having my house fully renovated from garden to roof, things have been really hectic.

CYLINDER BURSTING, New boiler fitted, WATER DAMAGE, Staying in a hotel etc etc....
so things have been crazy right now!!! 

i would usually be stressed like crazy, but i have been taking it in my stride and looking forward to the completed project!!!


----------



## foxee

Mornin' Egglettes!  

Br*nze, hope you're feeling better today.

Cocktailed it at 7:00 AM.  This week I'm using bananas and the Alphanso mangos in my shake.  Speaking of mangoes, I went back to the Indian store I mentioned a couple pages back and they were completely sold out of the Alphanso mangos!  Leave some for the rest of us, dangit!    Luckily I hadn't touched my second bag which I'll be using all this week.  

I have been receiving tons of compliments on my skin lately, which makes me feel wonderful.  I notice my edges are also filling in more.  I can't say for certain how much my hair is grown, but it is definitely thickened up and looks incredibly healthy!


----------



## Pooks

Hey my eggy sisters! 
Had my shake a couple of times after I got married, and *DH* (it feels so good to type that!!) was grossed out but did say that at one point when he was bulking up he got through upwards of 64 eggs a week!!!!

I got the NOW brand WGO and lots of ground flaxseed whilst I was in the States (I'm back home now) so I just need to restock on the rest of my shake ingredients and make it part of my morning routine again.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Congrats to the Newlywed Pookiwah!!! 



pookiwah said:


> Hey my eggy sisters!
> Had my shake a couple of times after I got married, and *DH* (it feels so good to type that!!) was grossed out but did say that at one point when he was bulking up he got through upwards of 64 eggs a week!!!!
> 
> I got the NOW brand WGO and lots of ground flaxseed whilst I was in the States (I'm back home now) so I just need to restock on the rest of my shake ingredients and make it part of my morning routine again.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Aspire, your hubby rocks!  That is so considerate of him.  With support like that, your hair will be waistlength in no time!



Aspire said:


> Hello Egglettes,
> 
> Work is crazy, but hubby has been making my shake and bringing to me after shower, so I have kept on track. NG is a jungle. LOL but hair is growing.
> 
> Bronze . . . sorry to read you were not going well. The flu can be such a downer, but aren't we so grateful to be still alive when it is over?  It really makes you feel like you are on your way to the next life. Glad to see it was not so bad for you.


----------



## Essensual

***WARNING** THIS POST IS COMPLETELY OFF TOPIC-- BUT I HAD TO SHARE**

Ladies of the Order of the Egglette Society:

After nearly 6 years of being a lacto ovo vegetarian, Essensual is OFFICIALLY carnivorous once again.

I know...you're in shock. I nearly fell over myself after I finished licking my fingers and picking chicken from my teeth..but it's true. I am a BONE-AFIDE, I mean, BONAFIDE meat eater. 

I can't blame it on the a-a-a-a-a-alcohol...since there was none involved. The truth is...my own cooking just looked so good to me, that I had to have some! (I gave up meat, but still cooked for the rest of the family.) 

...since that fateful day last week, it has been a smorgasbord of chicken wings, spaghetti and meat sauce, and yes, pork ribs.  Suffice it to say, this is not a phase...

I guess...the egg shake made me reminisce.LOL! (Hyperbole)

But, alas, fair maidens, it is true. YOUR BURGERS ARE NO LONGER SAFE WITH E-

**THAT IS ALL***


----------



## Aspire

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Aspire, your hubby rocks!  That is so considerate of him.  With support like that, your hair will be waistlength in no time!



Bronze, i would happy for my hair to stay on my head and stop relocating to my brush, comb, and bathroom floor.   It is doing well though, and he has been so cool with the encouragement.  We have been together for 17 years, but once I had my son, I cut my hair.  So DH has not seen it past neck length in 13 years and it is still usually off my face.  To tell you the truth, he is more into this than I am at this point. LOL



Essensual said:


> * . . . I nearly fell over myself after I finished licking my fingers and picking chicken from my teeth..but it's true. I am a BONE-AFIDE, I mean, BONAFIDE meat eater. . . *



I would be 100% RAW (though never vegan) if not for the meat.  I REFUSE to give up meat.  So I am only 85-90% RAW.  A salad ain't a meal if there isn't 4 oz of dead, cooked, animal mixed in.


----------



## Makenzie

Day 35

Raw Egg
2% Milk
1/2 sliced banana
Raw Wheat Germ
Ground Flaxseed
Wheat Germ Oil
Olive Oil
1 Scoop Vanilla Soy Protein


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Will cocktail it this evening...Thank God the meds are workin'


----------



## shortycocoa

Good afternoon, Egglettes!  I missed checking this thread yesterday.  STill getting my 2 cocktails and 1 gallon in and my workout...holla!


HairHustla,

Thanks...I knew chlorella and spirulina were different things, but the way your previous post was written made me think the powder you were using had a blend of both chlorella and spirulina in it.  So I had to ask to clarify because some of those powdered supplements have other ingredients in them or are blends of 2 or more things.


Case in point, I bought this Very Green Powder from Trader Joe's a few months ago and I used it in both of my cocktails yesterday because I was trying to use it all up.  It had a lot of stuff in it, including chlorella and spirulina if i remember correctly.  But going forward I will quit putting it off and spend some time tackling that whole chlorella thread the same way I tackled this one!!!

I was reading up on distilled water a few years ago when I first tried raw foods and that's what made me attempt to drink it exclusively.  I don't know if it is necessarily the holy grail of waters, because there's a lot of conflicting information out there on EVERYTHING so these days it is going to boil down to preference.
Spring water is ok...I am getting back to that phase where I am cringing at the thought of drinking tap water but right now that's where it's at until I can do better!
At one point I considered buying one of those water distilling machines and (off-tpoic) one of those machines to make my own soy-milk.  

I did a quick search and here's a little info:

http://www.ehow.com/facts_5040400_distilled-water-vs-spring-water.html
http://www.ehow.com/about_5079200_difference-distilled-water-tap-water.html
http://www.ehow.com/about_4576467_what-bottled-water.html


foxee, girl you know you have to be cautious when putting out alerts on items or make sure you buy plenty for yourself to hold you for a while.  
I remember that craze with the MN...and somebody saying how they found it at the dollar store.  One day I went there to get some stuff and they had a whole shelf of MN.  A few days later that same shelf was bare! (kinda like Dec. 31, 1999 when all the grocery store shelves were empty) I was thinking to myself, 'what is going on?' and then it hit me.  


congrats Pookiwah!!!!  Any wedding hair photos to share with the rest of us egglettes, perhaps?

Essensual you are crazy!!!!  I went through something like that last year (after being a mixture of lacto-ovo vegetarian, then raw for 2 years) and it is hard to get back on track.  I think I am ok now though.  Right now I am sticking with a mixture of cooked lacto-ovo, raw, and seafood when I feel like it.

I just have to learn how to get this exercise thing on track and keep it on track forever and not fall off every now and then. 

I will have my first cocktail in a little while.


----------



## Angelicus

Hey everyone. I am still egging it.  I recently found out that there is a "results of egg shake" thread on the board. The next time I wash my hair, I will take a picture of my wet hair and post it on there. I like the way that my skin is looking. Recently, I became a vegetarian again (over 3 years veggie, then 1 year meatatarian  ) I am more conscious about what I put in my body.

I see that some of you are still drinking these gargantuan-sized drinks


----------



## shortycocoa

I forgot to mention earlier that my cycle is early AGAIN!!!  Five days early just like it was five days early last month.  

I still have cramps so I will have to give it a while.  I don't really feel like having a second cocktail.  I ate a light snack after I came home this evening (me and BF went to Sam's) which was a little after 8:30.  I forgot all about my cocktail and could have had it then but right now I feel like crap so I think it's best for me not to force it.  

I only got in 2 quarts of water today.  I guess a half gallon is better than none.

Tomorrow I will do better.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*I am so deeply saddened by the loss of a great human being, our dear beloved Michael Joseph Jackson.  He was misunderstood and underappreciated for his true impact on the world as we know it.  

In honor of His Memory, I will not be posting tomorrow.

Please join me in praying for his family.  

I will always love you, Michael.*


----------



## Makenzie

Day 36

Raw Egg
2% Milk
Raw Wheat Germ
Ground Flaxseed
Wheat Germ Oil
Olive Oil
1 Scoop Vanilla Soy Protein


----------



## LoveLiLi

Hey, Ladies!

I haven't checked in for a while, but I've been drinking my egg shake in the mornings. Still yummy... I haven't changed from my original ingredients yet.

I have noticed that my skin looks better... it looks a bit smoother/more refined and my pores are noticeably smaller . I have huge pores that can be seen even if you aren't very close to me and now they can barely be seen . 

I'm sure they'll shrink into oblivion and my skin will look airbrushed soon (don't dispute this, let me have my fantasy ).

That's all I have to report so far.

Bronze, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Good Morning, Egglettes.  Off to cocktail...
Khalia27, your skin will look airbrushed, no doubt.  It's amazing how i look as though i'm wearing foundation and i'm not.  Cheers!


----------



## Natural Love

Made 1 month since I have been drinking the shakes.  I am surprised.  I love mixing it up and trying different flavors.  Love the way it's making my skin look and the endurance I have when I drink it before my workout.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

G'Morning Egglettes, Cocktailed it this am, mixed blueberries, strawberries, bananas, yumm!


----------



## Makenzie

Aspire said:


> Hello Egglettes,
> 
> Work is crazy, but *hubby has been making my shake and bringing to me after shower, so I have kept on track*.  NG is a jungle. LOL but hair is growing.
> 
> Bronze . . . sorry to read you were not going well.  The flu can be such a downer, but aren't we so grateful to be still alive when it is over?   It really makes you feel like you are on your way to the next life.  Glad to see it was not so bad for you.



Awww, how sweet is that?


----------



## Makenzie

Day 37

Raw Egg
2% Milk
Raw Wheat Germ
Ground Flaxseed
Wheat Germ Oil
1/2 Banana
1 Scoop Vanilla Soy Protein


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey, Egglettes, Where y'all at?  lol~  Got my drink on today with yummie fruit-embellished Cocktail!


----------



## Angelicus

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, you know I had my shake today


----------



## Pooks

I had my 'getting back in the habit' shake a few days ago - didn't taste that good cause I didn't have all my best mix ingredients so I kinda fell off the past few days, but included cooked eggs. I WILL get back on this though!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

alright, ladies, i'm holding y'all to it...



Angelicus said:


> Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, you know I had my shake today


 


pookiwah said:


> I had my 'getting back in the habit' shake a few days ago - didn't taste that good cause I didn't have all my best mix ingredients so I kinda fell off the past few days, but included cooked eggs. I WILL get back on this though!


----------



## Natural Love

Will have mine for dinner.  I switched it up from breakfast.  

I have not missed a day yet


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Double WHOOP WHOOP for you, Natural Love, coming on strong!!  Eggcellent, Chica.



Natural Love said:


> Will have mine for dinner. I switched it up from breakfast.
> 
> I have not missed a day yet


----------



## cutiebe2

I had my first smoothie yesterday. I don't add anything to it, just cinnamon. It taste great but today it made me so sick! I had bubble guts all morning (sorry, TMI)

I think its because I don't eat eggs. I use the powdered eggs but I think I need to start out slower, so I will use 1/2 an egg for a few weeks and slowly increase


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Cutiebe2 to our Nest!

Awww, I'm so sorry your first cocktail was less than desirable.   That doesn't happen often, as I'm sure you read.  Good idea to ease your way  into it.  Just so I'm clear, you used powdered eggs for the first time, right?  Please post and let us know how tomorrow goes. 



cutiebe2 said:


> I had my first smoothie yesterday. I don't add anything to it, just cinnamon. It taste great but today it made me so sick! I had bubble guts all morning (sorry, TMI)
> 
> I think its because I don't eat eggs. I use the powdered eggs but I think I need to start out slower, so I will use 1/2 an egg for a few weeks and slowly increase


 
Have a great night, Egglettes!


----------



## foxee

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey, Egglettes, Where y'all at? lol~ Got my drink on today with yummie fruit-embellished Cocktail!


 
Hey ladies!  Been MIA on the boards for a few days but I'm still cocktailing every morning between 7:00 and 8:30 AM.  I don't think I could stop even if I wanted to.  My body craves this each and every day.  I still have some of my alphonso mangoes left so I will be pairing it up with a banana.  I like your suggestion of the blueberries, Br*nze, so maybe I'll try a blueberry and banana combo for the remainder of the week.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks for checkin in, Foxee, blueberries and anything is just a reallllllyy good combo to me.  LOL

Got my drink on....Happy Humpday to ya'll!!



foxee said:


> Hey ladies! Been MIA on the boards for a few days but I'm still cocktailing every morning between 7:00 and 8:30 AM. I don't think I could stop even if I wanted to. My body craves this each and every day. I still have some of my alphonso mangoes left so I will be pairing it up with a banana. I like your suggestion of the blueberries, Br*nze, so maybe I'll try a blueberry and banana combo for the remainder of the week.


----------



## Makenzie

Day 38

Raw Egg
2% Milk
Raw Wheat Germ
Ground Flaxseed
Wheat Germ Oil
1/2 Banana
1 Scoop Vanilla Soy Protein


----------



## Essensual

...I was just looking at the poll results again. Has anyone noticed that more people voted that they were "open to trying" the shake or WOULD try it as opposed to those who flat out said NO? I thought that was noteworthy...

Anyway, I'm still egg shakin'. Loving my bananas and cinnamon, as well as my mango versions. The other day I actually added a 1/4 c of dry oats and was FULL for quite a while. The little bits of oats and cinnamon on the bottom of the cup tasted like an oatmeal cookie. Yum!


----------



## cutiebe2

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Welcome Egglette Cutiebe2 to our Nest!
> 
> Awww, I'm so sorry your first cocktail was less than desirable.   That doesn't happen often, as I'm sure you read.  Good idea to ease your way  into it.  Just so I'm clear, you used powdered eggs for the first time, right?  Please post and let us know how tomorrow goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great night, Egglettes!



I don't eat eggs period (raw, bolied, scarmbled, etc) so I though powdered eggs would be better in terms of digestion. I woke up today excited for my shake but I went to the bathroom again so I guess it still is not out my system. I will try again tomorrow but like I said I will use a lot less egg.


----------



## shortycocoa

still cocktailing....went to see Transformers this weekend with my BF.  Hair was out in a braidout.  Of course everyone was staring at me all evening.  Went to the gym afterwards.  More stares.  At one point in the movie theater I was ducking down because I felt kinda sorry for the people behind me, wondering if they could see or not.  And also because I didn't want anybody to put anything like chewing gum or candy in my hair.


----------



## HairHustla

*Hey Ladies,*

*Still around and the shake is on and poppin every morning between 7:00 and 8:30 as well!  I had found out about how delicious the different fruits make the shake a week or two back but right now my favorrrrrite is peaches, mandarin oranges and strawberries (organic strawberries)...I leeeeeeerve it!   Have a wonderful and blessed day today ladies!*


----------



## Pooks

shortycocoa said:


> congrats Pookiwah!!!! Any wedding hair photos to share with the rest of us egglettes, perhaps?
> 
> quote]
> 
> Hey shortyc - I've finally posted (just a few) wedding hair pics in my fotki - it was nothing to write home about anyway, but come on over!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hair Hustla, your combo sounds good - I may give that a whirl today.  Blessings to you, too!

ShortyC~  Girl, you gave me visuals of that lushous head of hair blocking the view during Transformers.  I would love to be in your shoes, minus the gum or paper being lodged in my hair, ofcourse.  LOL!!  
off topic moment:  I was so disappointed in that film.  I took my ninos to see it and it was so sexually explicity.  I didn't realize it was pg-13, but even so, it was too racy for kids.  I mean, come on, it's based on a cartoon, for pete's sake!  I loved loved loved transformers when i was a kid.  I wanted my kids to love it, too.  *sigh*  

Essensual, you are so observant and I enjoy your wit.  That is something to look at, huh?  Those who would definitely try it, who would try it based on results and those who would eat raw poultry for waistlength totally outweigh the naysayers...I've gotta get that results thread up.  *making mental note*    And i'm _kinda _sorry I've turned you back into a carnivore.  "hee hee hee"  Oh, and Oatmeal in the Cocktail?!?  You've gone too far, Chica.  I have got to try that.  I love Oatmeal!!  What gave you that idea?  

Poo~ Thanks for linking your fotki, I can't wait to gush all over your Blessed Affair!  I love Weddings!  I'm pulling out my box of tissues, now.

Cutiebe2~ How's your tummy today?  Any improvements?  I said a prayer for ya.  Feel better soon.

Angelicus~  Girl, I _know _you're holding it down!  Yes, m'am.  

Oh, yeah, weren't y'all supposed to remind me to remind Tallnomad to work on our shirts?  Shame shame on you guys!  *spanks the Egglettes on their fannies*

"Tallnomad, let's get started on our shirts, Chic!"

BlaqueA~ How's your home renovation going?  I've got the home decoration bug...somebody stop me!

Foxee, great skin is a real ego-booster, huh?  I just resonate with confidence when i'm zit-free and glowing....relish it, honey, it only gets better...isn't that nice to know that the older you become, with the cocktail, your skin will only improve?  Totally contrary to what is expected in the norm...and yes, my body does crave the cocktail.  You definitely know when you've missed it.

Pretty Brown Eyes, every time you post, I think, slow and steady wins the race...you are just consistently on point, getting that cocktail in.  I love that.  Go girl.  

And Ladies, don't forget to post your cocktail blends in the mixologist thread, you've got some hawt ideas for this shake, so make sure and share so that others, such as myself, who aren't quite as creative, can really really enjoy our cocktails!

Happy Thick Hair Thursday to Ya!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oooo Kkkkk, so why did i make a strawberry banana cocktail with no egg? *looks around*  

Went back and added it, of-course!

I think I was so ready to drink it, I forgot all about my beloved little friend, sitting there on the counter, cold and all alone.....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

My nephew, Markie has gone on to be with God.  Just wanted to let you all know.  Thank you all for praying with me...


----------



## shortycocoa

Br*nze, I am so sorry to hear that.  You and your family are in my thoughts.  I hope you can find comfort in each other during this difficult time.

*hugs*


----------



## c*c*chic*

Sorry to hear that bronze {HUGS!}. i will keep you and yours in my prayers.


----------



## HairHustla

*Bronze,*

*Much love and kisses and hugs and prayers to you and your family.  I am so very sorry to hear that girl.  May God the comforter manifest himself upon you all.  My prayers and thoughts are with you for real.  Hang in there and be strong, no more sorrow, no more pain baby girl.  *


----------



## tallnomad

Bronze--may you and your family be blessed infinitely.  I am so sorry to hear about your nephew.  We are all here for you.  You will be in my thoughts and prayers.  Hugs to you.


----------



## Natural Love

My condolences to you and your family during this difficult time.  Know that God is there with you all and will give you the comfort and strength to get through this.  My  prayers are with you.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thank you so much for your prayers, love and support.  He hung in there so bravely and with such determination.  It still seems unreal.  I just can't imagine not hearing his gravely voice, his distinctive laugh and his corny jokes.  He was the life of the party - no he was the party.  He is 32 leaves behind two beautiful daughters.  My brother's son.  We were more brother and sister than nephew and aunt.  I'm missing him sooo much.

No cocktail today.  I'll try and get it in tomorrow.

Keep praying for us bcs we've been through alot.

Blessings as always, 
~Br*nze



shortycocoa said:


> Br*nze, I am so sorry to hear that. You and your family are in my thoughts. I hope you can find comfort in each other during this difficult time.
> 
> *hugs*


 


c*c*chic* said:


> Sorry to hear that bronze {HUGS!}. i will keep you and yours in my prayers.


 


HairHustla said:


> *Bronze,*
> 
> *Much love and kisses and hugs and prayers to you and your family. I am so very sorry to hear that girl. May God the comforter manifest himself upon you all. My prayers and thoughts are with you for real. Hang in there and be strong, no more sorrow, no more pain baby girl. *


 


tallnomad said:


> Bronze--may you and your family be blessed infinitely. I am so sorry to hear about your nephew. We are all here for you. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you.


 


Natural Love said:


> My condolences to you and your family during this difficult time. Know that God is there with you all and will give you the comfort and strength to get through this. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Essensual

Bronze,

My heart just dropped. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

RIP Mark.


----------



## Makenzie

Day 39

Raw Egg
2% Milk
Raw Wheat Germ
Ground Flaxseed
Wheat Germ Oil
1/2 Banana
1 Scoop Vanilla Soy Protein


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thank you Essensual.  We need your prayers.



Essensual said:


> Bronze,
> 
> My heart just dropped. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
> 
> RIP Mark.


 


Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thank you so much for your prayers, love and support. He hung in there so bravely and with such determination. It still seems unreal. I just can't imagine not hearing his gravely voice, his distinctive laugh and his corny jokes. He was the life of the party - no he was the party. He is 32 leaves behind two beautiful daughters. My brother's son. We were more brother and sister than nephew and aunt. I'm missing him sooo much.
> 
> No cocktail today. I'll try and get it in tomorrow.
> 
> Keep praying for us bcs we've been through alot.
> 
> Blessings as always,
> ~Br*nze


----------



## Pooks

My deepest condolences to you and your family BB... Just remember God is in control, He sees and knows all, and He will give you all the strength you surely need to make it through. X X X


----------



## Chrissy811

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> My nephew, Markie has gone on to be with God.  Just wanted to let you all know.  Thank you all for praying with me...



Bronze I am so sorry to hear this, I will continue to keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## HairHustla

Bronze, 

You have been in my thoughts so much lately, I pray that you are ok.  Anyway, I am a little happy right now, MY HAIR IS GROWING!!  Make it so bad it is growing in a V shape, isn't that neat?  I don't know if you all remember the last siggy pic I had taken from April but it has grown about an inch and a half I am thinking!  YAY!


----------



## Makenzie

Day 40
Raw Egg
Skim Milk
Raw Wheat Germ
Ground Flaxseed
Wheat Germ Oil
1/2 Banana
1 Scoop Vanilla Soy Protein


----------



## Aspire

Bronze,

I am so sorry.  To loose someone so young is heartbreaking.  My prayers go out to his wife and children, as well as your entire family.


----------



## foxee

(((Br*nze)))

I'm so sorry, sista.  You're definitely in my prayers.


----------



## Makenzie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> My nephew, Markie has gone on to be with God.  Just wanted to let you all know.  Thank you all for praying with me...





So very sorry to hear.  My heart and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

((hugs)) to you and your family dear bronze.


I'm so sorry to read about Mark.

May he rest in perfect peace.


----------



## Stella B.

Oh Bronze, I just read about Mark. I am so sorry to hear about his passing. Here I am thinking he's improving, and ready to come home. Whatever God has planned for us, his will will be done. My prayers are with you and your family. Big big (((((((((HUGS)))))))))) to you all.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> BlaqueA~ How's your home renovation going? I've got the home decoration bug...somebody stop me!


 

hi dear, just saw this...

the renovation is going great, my house is looking even more lovely 

it should all be completed by two weeks, i cannot wait to get my house back to myself!!!

i hope all is well with you and your family bronze


----------



## Makenzie

Day 41

Raw Egg
Skim Milk
Raw Wheat Germ
Ground Flaxseed
Wheat Germ Oil
1/2 Banana
2 sliced Strawberries
1 Scoop Vanilla Soy Protein


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hola Chicas, just dropping in to say hi and to keep up the cocktailin'.  

I've been getting mine in here and there, but i've been pretty much out of it and ripping and running, i'm so exhausted, i just want to sleep an entire day away...but onward and upward, right?  

Anyway, i miss you guys and i thank all of you once again for keeping my family in your prayers and for your kind words.  Don't slack off, 'kay?


----------



## Makenzie

Day 42

Raw Egg
Skim Milk
Raw Wheat Germ
Ground Flaxseed
Wheat Germ Oil
1/2 Banana
1 Scoop Vanilla Soy Protein


----------



## HairHustla

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hola Chicas, just dropping in to say hi and to keep up the cocktailin'.
> 
> I've been getting mine in here and there, but i've been pretty much out of it and ripping and running, i'm so exhausted, i just want to sleep an entire day away...but onward and upward, right?
> 
> Anyway, i miss you guys and i thank all of you once again for keeping my family in your prayers and for your kind words. Don't slack off, 'kay?


 
*Bronze,*

*I am so glad you are getting through this as best as you can!!  Don't you worry girl, we will hold up the banner for you, I would not dare slack off cause I'm gettin progress for once!!! I did not realize that being a natural, hair appears to grow even slower, atleast for me but I got this stuff called curlaway and it loosened my curl pattern slightly enough for me to enjoy a little length, I have definitely got the health going now I am "hustlin" for the length!!  Love and hugs to you!  *


----------



## HairHustla

*Hi Ladies,*

*I need your opinion please...judging from my siggy pic, do you all think that I will reach APL by December?  I do the shake daily and take l-cysteine and try to exercise (sometimes) and I co-wash almost daily, I need APL PLEASE!!!!!!!! What do you all think?* *Oh and do you all know why my hair is growing in the shape of a V?*


----------



## ladyofvirtue

Bronze,

I'm so, so sorry to hear of your nephew's passing.

I will definitely remember you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Makenzie

Day 43

Raw Egg
Skim Milk
Raw Wheat Germ
Ground Flaxseed
Wheat Germ Oil
Olive Oil
1/2 Banana
1 Scoop Vanilla Soy Protein
__________________


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I'm keeping my head up, looking to Jesus, The Author and Finisher of my Faith, that is the only way I can make it through this.   Thank you for your lovely words, each and every one of you.

HairHustla, you will make it by December, and perhaps the back of your hair grows faster than the front?  Did you ever have layered hair?  If so, that could be the reason.

Gonna cocktail it, Chicas!

Blessings,
~B*


----------



## Essensual

HairHustla said:


> *Hi Ladies,*
> 
> *I need your opinion please...judging from my siggy pic, do you all think that I will reach APL by December? I do the shake daily and take l-cysteine and try to exercise (sometimes) and I co-wash almost daily, I need APL PLEASE!!!!!!!! What do you all think?* *Oh and do you all know why my hair is growing in the shape of a V?*


 
I think you're well on your way to APL, Sis.


----------



## tallnomad

HairHustla--I think you'll definitely make it!  Just keep your ends moisturized.



HairHustla said:


> *Hi Ladies,*
> 
> *I need your opinion please...judging from my siggy pic, do you all think that I will reach APL by December?  I do the shake daily and take l-cysteine and try to exercise (sometimes) and I co-wash almost daily, I need APL PLEASE!!!!!!!! What do you all think?* *Oh and do you all know why my hair is growing in the shape of a V?*


----------



## cutiebe2

Bronze I am sorry to hear about your nephew (((((HUGS))))))


----------



## cutiebe2

I just complete my first whole week with the shake. No trouble as I used less egg. I will do this until the big can of egg I have is finished (probably a good year! lol)


----------



## HairHustla

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I'm keeping my head up, looking to Jesus, The Author and Finisher of my Faith, that is the only way I can make it through this. Thank you for your lovely words, each and every one of you.
> 
> HairHustla, you will make it by December, and perhaps the back of your hair grows faster than the front? Did you ever have layered hair? If so, that could be the reason.
> 
> Gonna cocktail it, Chicas!
> 
> Blessings,
> ~B*


 
*Glad to hear from you darlin, Cocktail it to the hills now!  I love how you said that God is the "Author" and the Finisher of your faith, that is exactly how I feel too.  There is a song by Richard Smallwood called "Thank You" and the lady singing quotes that..she says "he is the author of my faith, he's the sustainer of my mind, he's my refuge from myself he's my fortress in the time of trouble"..whoo don't get me to shoutin!  Its one of my favorite if not the favorite gospel song, check it out if you don't already know it.  Anyway, no layers in the hair and front and sides usually grow fastest so Go figure??  Love ya and miss ya bad!   Oh by the way ladies, I just joined facebook so I think I am up on thangs...ha ha!  *


----------



## HairHustla

Essensual said:


> I think you're well on your way to APL, Sis.


 
*Thank you sis, I just needed a little encouragement...it is such a long haul but I have been flying over those speed bumps lately..I am gonna end up with a hair ticket...LOL!*


----------



## HairHustla

cutiebe2 said:


> I just complete my first whole week with the shake. No trouble as I used less egg. I will do this until the big can of egg I have is finished (probably a good year! lol)


 
Cutie,

Hang in there girl and whew, the can of eggs reminds me of those old army rations...hope you get some good results!


----------



## HairHustla

tallnomad said:


> HairHustla--I think you'll definitely make it! Just keep your ends moisturized.


 
*Will do sweetie!  I finally think I have a regimin although that could be debated, however I think that me co-washing, limiting heat and moisturizing with my special concotion is working for me from the outside and the shake working from the inside!  We shall see come December!  How are things going for you by the way?  You are always so supportive of everyone!*


----------



## Stella B.

HairHustla said:


> *Thank you sis, I just needed a little encouragement...it is such a long haul but I have been flying over those speed bumps lately..I am gonna end up with a hair ticket...LOL!*



Laughing at you saying you're gonna end up with a hair ticket!! Take a breath, cause fortunately our hair is growing every day (even when we're not thinking about it, or asking it to grow)!! You are doing so well with your hair progress, just remember you can't hurry greatness!!!!  You've got to be patient while waiting for the magic to happen...and I can tell you've got a consistent regimen going on that's working for you. Be true to yourself, stay disciplined in giving your hair what it needs daily, and stay encouraged! Ready or not, long hair, here we come!!!!!  Cocktailed earlier today ladies!!! Why am I hungry now??? Guess I better go get me something to eat!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

HairHustla, that song sounds wonderful.  It definitely hits home.  But this one gets me everytime, it's my anthem....

"You've Been So Faithful..."
written by Mr. Eddie James

As I look back over my life, 
I can see how Your love has guided me. 
Even though I've done wrong, You never left me alone, 
but You forgave me, and You kept on blessing. 
This I recall to my mind, therefore I have hope, 
it is because of Your mercies that we are not consumed; 
because Thy compassions fail not, 
they are new every morning, 
great is Thy faithfulness, 
great is Thy faithfulness. 

Repeat 

Chorus: 
You've been, Lord, You've been so faithful 

Bridge: 
I can never repay You, Lord, 
for what You've done for me; 
how You loosed my shackles and You set me free, 
how You made a way out of no way, 
turned my darkness into day. 
You've been my joy in the time of sorrow, 
hope for my tomorrow, 
peace in the time of the storm, 
strength when I'm weak and worn. 

Isn't awesome!  I can never repay You, Lord, Never!  

I Praise You through my tears and through my pain because I trust You that You know best and You promised me that You'd heal Mark and I know You are not a man that you should lie, neither the son of man that you should repent.  I know he is with You, deliriously happy, divinely healthy, and in perfect peace.  I just praise You, Lord for strengthening me and my family and for giving me these wonderful Sistas to fellowship with and Lift Up Your Name!   I Praise You Father, Jehovah Shalom!


----------



## NappyMD

I took this shake for about 4 days. It was delicious and I had a lot of energy! But day 1 I had bad gas pains, and days 3-4 was very bloated. I am wondering if it is the wheat germ?  Taking a break since I need to be cute this weekend, but maybe I'll try slowly adding in ingredients to find the culprit


----------



## shortycocoa

Hi Egglettes!  Still cocktailing.  Just been busy so I had to abandon all my favorite websites to get my life together somewhat.  I think I am on the right track now, though. 

BF is cocktailing now!  He says it is delicious!  yay!

I talked to my mom earlier this evening and I gave her the recipe.  She went to the store to pick up the ingredients and says she will start it tomorrow.

She says she is not going to tell anybody else about the recipe.  I told her not to be stingy with it, because somebody (me) was nice enough to tell her.

oh well....

I tried.

Get your drink on!!!


----------



## cutiebe2

HairHustla said:


> Cutie,
> 
> Hang in there girl and whew, the can of eggs reminds me of those old army rations...hope you get some good results!


lol I did NOT expect it to be that big! And if I don't finish that big 'ole can will be there to remind me I failed


BTW: Does anyone add leichitin? (sp). My mom has a big can so I thought I could add some to my shake


----------



## Essensual

cutiebe2 said:


> lol I did NOT expect it to be that big! And if I don't finish that big 'ole can will be there to remind me I failed
> 
> 
> BTW: Does anyone add *leichitin?* (sp). My mom has a big can so I thought I could add some to my shake


 
Lecithin got added to my mix about a week ago. And since I'm a carnivore again, I've also added the fish oil, borage, flaxseed blend from Wally world as well..


----------



## tallnomad

i used to add the lecithin and want to get back to it again.  i think egg yolks have lecithin or the two share the same basic ingredient.



cutiebe2 said:


> lol I did NOT expect it to be that big! And if I don't finish that big 'ole can will be there to remind me I failed
> 
> 
> *BTW: Does anyone add leichitin? (sp). My mom has a big can so I thought I could add some to my shake*


----------



## tallnomad

Thanks for asking.  And I just want to give back the good energy--it's definitely in this thread!

My hair is going well.  I got it pressed two weeks ago and had it trimmed too.  My back length is armpit length, but the front is shorter. 

I'm actually getting the BKT done in the morning!  A lady from here is helping me out, so I'm excited.  Will keep you all posted.  And I'm still getting my shake on of course!



HairHustla said:


> *Will do sweetie!  I finally think I have a regimin although that could be debated, however I think that me co-washing, limiting heat and moisturizing with my special concotion is working for me from the outside and the shake working from the inside!  We shall see come December!  How are things going for you by the way?  You are always so supportive of everyone!*


----------



## Amari

Hi ladies,for the past two weeks I have been consistant with this shake.My issue is I'm worried about all the calories and I'm trying to loose weight.Here's my shake
Wheat Germ Oil 1 tbs=40 calories
Raw wheat germ 2 tbs=100 calories
Whole Milk 1 cup=150 calories(I use 3/4 only)
Whey Protein 1 scoop=130 calories
Coconut Oil 2 tbs=240 calories
1 medium banana=86 calories
Peanut Butter 1 tbs=90 calories
1 egg=70 calories
All of that together comes to around 992 calories alone from breakfast.This is why I stopped the shake months ago I dont need to gain weight.Can someone help me with this?I really would like to keep doing this I do notice growth I would not have without it.


----------



## cutiebe2

Amari said:


> Hi ladies,for the past two weeks I have been consistant with this shake.My issue is I'm worried about all the calories and I'm trying to loose weight.Here's my shake
> Wheat Germ Oil 1 tbs=40 calories
> Raw wheat germ 2 tbs=100 calories
> Whole Milk 1 cup=150 calories(I use 3/4 only)
> Whey Protein 1 scoop=130 calories
> Coconut Oil 2 tbs=240 calories
> 1 medium banana=86 calories
> Peanut Butter 1 tbs=90 calories
> 1 egg=70 calories
> All of that together comes to around 992 calories alone from breakfast.This is why I stopped the shake months ago I dont need to gain weight.Can someone help me with this?I really would like to keep doing this I do notice growth I would not have without it.



1. I would use rice milk, almond milk, or hemp milk (90 calories for 1 cup vs 150 for 3/4)
2.I would not use peanut butter
3. Are you using that banana for taste? You can find other fruits that are not as heavy
4. cut don't on the coconut oil. Maybe cut it out all together. 
4. Maybe use a half scoop of protein powder

Keep the shake simple. The egg and wheat germ gives you a lot stuff on their own.


----------



## cutiebe2

tallnomad said:


> i used to add the lecithin and want to get back to it again.  i think egg yolks have lecithin or the two share the same basic ingredient.


How much did you use? I may just add half a teaspoon? Is that enough? thanks


----------



## BlkRushhin

NappyMD said:


> I took this shake for about 4 days. It was delicious and I had a lot of energy! But day 1 I had bad gas pains, and days 3-4 was very bloated. I am wondering if it is the wheat germ?  Taking a break since I need to be cute this weekend, but maybe I'll try slowly adding in ingredients to find the culprit




*You and me both.  The first week was fine. But then, there came the PAINFUL bloating.  I was often laying on the floor in the fetal position .  Scared to eat anything because everything that I ate gave me the gag feeling.  I was on it for about 4 weeks.  And I had the bloating and gas effect for 2 weeks after; once I stopped.  That was 2 weeks ago.  Now my hunger pains are still intense and I have to take gasX every now and then.....never had that problem before.  I even took a pregnancy test to make sure I was (it came out negative) covering ALL possibilities.

FYI: I was using the original recipe. Only I subbed the wheat germ oil for flaxseed oil. Trying to be cheap...*


----------



## HairHustla

Stella B. said:


> Laughing at you saying you're gonna end up with a hair ticket!! Take a breath, cause fortunately our hair is growing every day (even when we're not thinking about it, or asking it to grow)!! You are doing so well with your hair progress, just remember you can't hurry greatness!!!! You've got to be patient while waiting for the magic to happen...and I can tell you've got a consistent regimen going on that's working for you. Be true to yourself, stay disciplined in giving your hair what it needs daily, and stay encouraged! Ready or not, long hair, here we come!!!!!  Cocktailed earlier today ladies!!! Why am I hungry now??? Guess I better go get me something to eat!


 
*Stella,*

*Girrrrlll, I STAY hungry after the shake, it seems to rev up my appetite at times...my daughter too so what I do is I take the shake the first thing in the morning before I go to work then I bring a "breakfast" with me to work like some toast or pretty much anything I have on hand, sometimes a tablespoon of peanutbutter...anything to kill the appetite.  Anyway, this works out pretty well and I don't get hungry anymore until way into the afternoon after that...so I feel you girl!!  Funny thing is, I am still able to keep my weight down like this.*

*Thank you so much for your encouragement, we are all in this together and it is such a BLESSING.  Imagine if we didn't have this community, we would be out there (some of us) thinking that we were stuck with the hair that we have or that we could not do any better.  There is so much information now and I for one and so thankful.  You are right girl, Rapunzel won't have nothin on us after while!!!  Be Blessed Sweetie!!!  *


----------



## HairHustla

Amari said:


> Hi ladies,for the past two weeks I have been consistant with this shake.My issue is I'm worried about all the calories and I'm trying to loose weight.Here's my shake
> Wheat Germ Oil 1 tbs=40 calories
> Raw wheat germ 2 tbs=100 calories
> Whole Milk 1 cup=150 calories(I use 3/4 only)
> Whey Protein 1 scoop=130 calories
> Coconut Oil 2 tbs=240 calories
> 1 medium banana=86 calories
> Peanut Butter 1 tbs=90 calories
> 1 egg=70 calories
> All of that together comes to around 992 calories alone from breakfast.This is why I stopped the shake months ago I dont need to gain weight.Can someone help me with this?I really would like to keep doing this I do notice growth I would not have without it.


 
*Hi There,*

*I do feel your pain as I struggle with weight issues and sometimes want to throw my hands up.  Here are my suggestions for you:*

*I would use either the wheat germ or the wheat germ oil...one or the other.*

*I would use 2% milk instead of whole milk.  I actually use organic 2% and sometimes organic fat free milk...this seems to be a decent compromise.*

*Whooaaaa on the whey powder, I would reduce it down to 1/4 cup.  It is funny because your recipe is the exact one that I began with..I have evolved into other recipes now but this is what I did in the beginning.*

*Coconut oil-I would use this for flavor but please use 1 tbs instead of 2.*

*On the banana, I would use half of the banana and freeze the other half...this is what I use to do.  After I would take it out of the freezer, it would lend to the shake a frothy, frozen texture...loved it!*

*Peanut butter-not sure why you have this but if you can I would take it out.*

*On the egg, I would substitute it for the egg whites that come in a little carton...it looks something like a small milk carton.  I think there are only 30 calories per serving in it...but I am not sure about that.  *

*Basically, you need to revamp your shake and just cut back on your serving sizes and take some things out of it.  Good luck to you!  By the way, here is how I make my shake present day:*
*Basic Daily Recipe:*

*1/2 cup of WATER*
*1 to 2 cups of frozen organic fruit or just plain frozen fruit*
*1 tablespoon of frozen orange juice concentrate.*
*1 tablespoon of wheat germ*
*1 to 2 tablespoons of egg whites or either one whole egg.*

*Here are my additives: (these are what I add for health, they are optional)*

*1 ounce of reservatrol ( it is a derivative of red wine)*
*1 tablespoon of chlorella*
*1 tablespoon of spirulina*

*A few drops of Stevia ( a plant based sweetener) only if needed. *
*An occassional banana*
*Occasionally greek yogurt*
*Occassionally whey powder. *

*I have been able to maintain my weight and even lose with this particular recipe.  I started out at 207 when I began the shake (3 months ago) and now as of this morning I am 197.4 so it works just be patient.  Hope this helps!!!!*


----------



## tallnomad

cutiebe2 said:


> How much did you use? I may just add half a teaspoon? Is that enough? thanks



Yes, I think a teaspoon is good.  I'm heavy handed, so I used a full heaping tablespoon.


----------



## Stella B.

cutiebe2 said:


> lol I did NOT expect it to be that big! And if I don't finish that big 'ole can will be there to remind me I failed
> 
> 
> BTW: Does anyone add leichitin? (sp). My mom has a big can so I thought I could add some to my shake



I do!!!! I add a teaspoon to my cocktail, because its good for rebuilding cells, and contains vitamin K. When I first started my shake, I added a whopping 2 tablespoons of lecithin, but that was too much for me. I'm good with adding 1 tsp.every time now when I make the cocktail.


----------



## tallnomad

I'm still going to be doing the cocktail, but I've decided to leave out the most crucial ingredient--the egg.  

My hair is protein sensitive and tends to get really dry from protein products.  I've been out of braids for a month now, so I am able to really see and deal with my hair.  I've been bunning daily, but my hair sheds like crazy and while it doesn't seem dry to the touch, too many little broken off hairs come out.

I'm thinking maybe it's too much protein internally . . . not sure.

I love my smoothies, so will be continuing with all of the other ingredients and will probably add lecithin.


----------



## Makenzie

Day 44

Raw Egg
Skim Milk
Raw Wheat Germ
Ground Flaxseed
Wheat Germ Oil
Olive Oil
1/2 Banana
2 sliced Strawberries
1 Scoop Vanilla Soy Protein


----------



## ayoung

Checking in  Still drinking 
In another sewin....but probably this fall I will take update pics b/f i hop back into another install.

Still luving it....my skin is still majorly benefiting from it


----------



## ayoung

I agree w/ the other ladies to cut back on a few items. 
I'm working on my fitness so I have to keep the drink really simple (low calorie)

Mine is just soy milk and 1 egg....that's it. Works great for my hair and skin and i'm still able to reach my fitness goals 

I was using Silk---but since I am doing the Belly Fat Cure way of eating--I switched to Soy Slender b/c it is lower on calories, carbs, and sugar

I ALSO still get my Protein shake (or rather drink) in later. (GNC Soy) I use 1/2 scoop a few times a day 

Almost 1,000 from breakfast alone will surely hinder ur weight loss goals...keep us posted on what u do with ur drink plz 



Amari said:


> Hi ladies,for the past two weeks I have been consistant with this shake.My issue is I'm worried about all the calories and I'm trying to loose weight.Here's my shake
> Wheat Germ Oil 1 tbs=40 calories
> Raw wheat germ 2 tbs=100 calories
> Whole Milk 1 cup=150 calories(I use 3/4 only)
> Whey Protein 1 scoop=130 calories
> Coconut Oil 2 tbs=240 calories
> 1 medium banana=86 calories
> Peanut Butter 1 tbs=90 calories
> 1 egg=70 calories
> All of that together comes to around 992 calories alone from breakfast.This is why I stopped the shake months ago I dont need to gain weight.Can someone help me with this?I really would like to keep doing this I do notice growth I would not have without it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Whoa, Amari 
I have to agree with the Egglettes, cut back.

They've given you great suggestions and I agree with all of them.  Go back to the basic recipe.  Eliminate the whole milk, get 2% or soy, rice, almond, etc...Nix the whey protein, peanut butter and coconut oil.  Use 1/3 of that banana.  If you take it from there, you'll be good to go.  Promise.  Let us know how it goes.



Amari said:


> Hi ladies,for the past two weeks I have been consistant with this shake.My issue is I'm worried about all the calories and I'm trying to loose weight.Here's my shake
> Wheat Germ Oil 1 tbs=40 calories
> Raw wheat germ 2 tbs=100 calories
> Whole Milk 1 cup=150 calories(I use 3/4 only)
> Whey Protein 1 scoop=130 calories
> Coconut Oil 2 tbs=240 calories
> 1 medium banana=86 calories
> Peanut Butter 1 tbs=90 calories
> 1 egg=70 calories
> All of that together comes to around 992 calories alone from breakfast.This is why I stopped the shake months ago I dont need to gain weight.Can someone help me with this?I really would like to keep doing this I do notice growth I would not have without it.


 
Just had to laugh at this....big 'ole can staring you in the face....LOL


cutiebe2 said:


> lol I did NOT expect it to be that big! And if I don't finish that big 'ole can will be there to remind me I failed
> 
> 
> Yep, I add a heaping tablespoon of liquid lecithin...erplexedI hate it.  I hate the taste and the smell - but i bought 3 big 'ole bottles and i don't want it to stare me in the face, reminding me that I failed!  So i use it, i can't wait until it's gone.
> 
> BTW: Does anyone add leichitin? (sp). My mom has a big can so I thought I could add some to my shake


 
BlkRushhin, I'm sorry you experienced all that - and for soo long.  It's probably the whole milk.  Did you try soy, rice, almond milks?  Lactose intolerance is no laughing matter.  I used to be lactose intolerant years ago and it caused terrible diarrhea, bloating and gas, but my body has changed and i'm okay with it now.  I vary between soymilk and 2% - but i did use whole milk for a long time as well.  That's my official deviation from the recipe.  You gotta do what works for you.  I am so sorry you felt this way.  Wish you would have posted and we could have worked this out together.  Four weeks is a long time to suffer through all that...{{BIG HUG}}.



BlkRushhin said:


> *You and me both. The first week was fine. But then, there came the PAINFUL bloating. I was often laying on the floor in the fetal position . Scared to eat anything because everything that I ate gave me the gag feeling. I was on it for about 4 weeks. And I had the bloating and gas effect for 2 weeks after; once I stopped. That was 2 weeks ago. Now my hunger pains are still intense and I have to take gasX every now and then.....never had that problem before. I even took a pregnancy test to make sure I was (it came out negative) covering ALL possibilities.*
> 
> *FYI: I was using the original recipe. Only I subbed the wheat germ oil for flaxseed oil. Trying to be cheap...*


 
Tallnomad, say what?

Have you upped the exterior moisture of your hair?  Keeping your hair in braids and then taking them down would seem to have some shedding involved, and I would gather that you would need an intense moisture regimen as well.  I dunno.  I kinda think you need some serious dcs to get you back in check.  

But, you know your body and your hair, so do what's right.  I have a gut feeling that eliminating the egg alone will not change the protein overload/shedding.  I think some really good deep conditioners would.  But then, i'm not a hair guru, so take this with a grain of salt.   Whenever my hair was braided down or not manipulated for a while, my hair would shed like a molting puppy....moisturizing deep conditioners always got me in check.  
Keep us posted on this, okay?  

so off topic *I am completely lovin' your bkt curly curlz*



tallnomad said:


> I'm still going to be doing the cocktail, but I've decided to leave out the most crucial ingredient--the egg.
> 
> My hair is protein sensitive and tends to get really dry from protein products. I've been out of braids for a month now, so I am able to really see and deal with my hair. I've been bunning daily, but my hair sheds like crazy and while it doesn't seem dry to the touch, too many little broken off hairs come out.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe it's too much protein internally . . . not sure.
> 
> I love my smoothies, so will be continuing with all of the other ingredients and will probably add lecithin.


----------



## Stella B.

tallnomad said:


> I'm still going to be doing the cocktail, but I've decided to leave out the most crucial ingredient--the egg.
> 
> My hair is protein sensitive and tends to get really dry from protein products.  I've been out of braids for a month now, so I am able to really see and deal with my hair.  I've been bunning daily, but my hair sheds like crazy and while it doesn't seem dry to the touch, too many little broken off hairs come out.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe it's too much protein internally . . . not sure.
> 
> I love my smoothies, so will be continuing with all of the other ingredients and will probably add lecithin.



Hi tallnomad! Just wanted to say congratulations on your new BKT treatment!!!! I was over there lurking in the keratin support treatment thread, and saw that you and Bronze took the plunge!  I am so excited for you, and hope that you will get the results that you were looking for in a few weeks. You know how it is when you try something new on your hair; you have to work with it for a little while, and change up what you've become familiar with. But I know you'll get it right!!! I just read where you're thinking about giving up the egg in your shake,  because your hair is protein sensitive. Have you thought about what you will replace it with?? The egg not only provides protein, but it has all of the amino acids and sulfur producing compounds in it to help build protein. Supposedly, it is a darn near perfect food when it comes to supplying the body with amino acids; a few of which cannot be reproduced by the body, but are essential and need to be replenished daily. My hair is very protein sensitive too, but when it starts shedding and breaking, I just cut back a little on my protein intake, and use less protein products on my hair. I hope you find a good replacement for the egg, to balance out your drink. You might want to check out one of the on-line nutrition sites like www.nutritiondata.com to help. Here's the link:http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/dairy-and-egg-products/111/2


----------



## tallnomad

Hey Bronze.  Hope you're well!

lol at your "say what?"  I know, crazy, right?!

It's been 2 days without the egg, and my shake consistency is so much different.  I feel as if I am missing something! 

Maybe you're right about the braids.  I was just getting so nervous with all of the shedding and breaking.  Then I'm utterly confused about this whole protein-moisture balance thing.  At one point, my hair started feeling "crunchy" and I hadn't been adding any protein externally, so I thought it might be the egg.  It was my new growth (in the braids) that started to feel crunchy.  

Thanks for your suggestion for the moisturizing deep conditioners.  Yesterday I bought Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Moisturizing conditioner. I applied a bit of that to my hair, concentrating on the ends, last night.  If you or any of the ladies have any recommendations for specific deep moisture treatments, please let me know.

Thanks for the compliment about the BKT.  My hair feels really smooth and moisturized, and I can actually tame it down enough to pull it back into a wet bun--that is unheard of for me!  My previous buns were done on pressed hair.  My curls are a bit too stringy for my taste, but I'm just happy that my hair is manageable and drying time is seriously cut in half.

So, I'm going to moisturize my hair as if my life depended on it and then add the shake back and reevaluate things.  I do miss it.  And I'm hungrier! 

Thanks as always Bronze!  



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Tallnomad, say what?
> 
> Have you upped the exterior moisture of your hair?  Keeping your hair in braids and then taking them down would seem to have some shedding involved, and I would gather that you would need an intense moisture regimen as well.  I dunno.  I kinda think you need some serious dcs to get you back in check.
> 
> But, you know your body and your hair, so do what's right.  I have a gut feeling that eliminating the egg alone will not change the protein overload/shedding.  I think some really good deep conditioners would.  But then, i'm not a hair guru, so take this with a grain of salt.   Whenever my hair was braided down or not manipulated for a while, my hair would shed like a molting puppy....moisturizing deep conditioners always got me in check.
> Keep us posted on this, okay?
> 
> so off topic *I am completely lovin' your bkt curly curlz*


----------



## tallnomad

Hey Stella B--thank you SO much on noticing my BKT'd hair!  Yes, I hope that my curls will thicken up in the next few weeks, but as I mentioned in my previous post, I'm just happy to be able to pull back my wet hair so effortlessly.

I added some lecithin today.  I actually like the taste of it.  It seems to give the shake some creaminess. I do miss the egg, and I think I'm just going to just do some intense moisturizing of my hair.  And I know you're right about all of the great benefits of the egg.  

So you're protein sensitive too?  Do you feel that you've had to cut back on meat (assuming you eat meat) and other protein-rich foods since adding the smoothie, or are you just focused more on external protein on your hair.  

And thank you for those links!

So, I think between you and Bronze's posts, I have decided to become a full fledged egglet again.    That was easy, huh?  

I'll just up the moisture and keep my hair bunned up.

Thanks!



Stella B. said:


> Hi tallnomad! Just wanted to say congratulations on your new BKT treatment!!!! I was over there lurking in the keratin support treatment thread, and saw that you and Bronze took the plunge!  I am so excited for you, and hope that you will get the results that you were looking for in a few weeks. You know how it is when you try something new on your hair; you have to work with it for a little while, and change up what you've become familiar with. But I know you'll get it right!!! I just read where you're thinking about giving up the egg in your shake,  because your hair is protein sensitive. Have you thought about what you will replace it with?? The egg not only provides protein, but it has all of the amino acids and sulfur producing compounds in it to help build protein. Supposedly, it is a darn near perfect food when it comes to supplying the body with amino acids; a few of which cannot be reproduced by the body, but are essential and need to be replenished daily. My hair is very protein sensitive too, but when it starts shedding and breaking, I just cut back a little on my protein intake, and use less protein products on my hair. I hope you find a good replacement for the egg, to balance out your drink. You might want to check out one of the on-line nutrition sites like www.nutritiondata.com to help. Here's the link:http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/dairy-and-egg-products/111/2


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Tallnomad thanks for asking, i'm hanging.  The memorial service did not go according to program.  The priest is difficult and just did not do things the way we asked.  He was rude, too.  We had services at the church we grew up in - Catholic - and this priest they've had for the last 7 or 8 years is so so hard to deal with.  My brother was very disappointed - we didn't get to make last remarks or read the obit or anything.  *sigh*  It just added insult to injury.  I just spoke with my brother and he sounds so wounded and defeated.  Please, will you all lift him up?  His name is Anthony.  He's Mark's dad.  I just feel so powerless.  I know the best thing I can do is pray specifically for his strength, so please you guys, join with me, okay?

Okay, Tallnomad, again - have you tried adding honey to your deep moisturizing conditioners?  Honey is a humectant and draws moisture to your hair.  It is wonderful.  I add about 1/2 cup of honey (eyeballing it) to whatever cons i use and the intensity of the moisture and shine is bananas.  Try it with aubrey hsrose and see how it goes.   I am a big fan of Caramel treatments, but i don't know how it will work with bkt.  So, i'll just keep honey in conditioner as a faithful standby.


----------



## Essensual

Ahh Bronze...
I'm so sorry to hear that. We will continue to lift you ALL up in prayer.


----------



## Essensual

...the long ago promised pics from May and June 2009 have been added to the siggy pic. You can see the minor setback I had after the April pics, but it does look like I'm on the comeback trail in the June pics. I tweaked my regi to add more moisture and it seems to be working for me. I'm considering using Chavascandy's regi for a few months and hiding my hair with wigs. What do you guys think?


----------



## Stella B.

OK Bronze baby, I just had to come back in here to say congrats on your BKT too like tallnomad! You ladies are so brave to pave the way for us future BKTers!! I 'm thinking you are really pleased with your initial results, cause you now have frizz free hair that doesn't wilt in the humidity!  I can't even imagine that-but I am thrilled that you decided to try it! I really got excited when I read that since you BKT'ed you have not lost 1 hair yet either!  I'll be checking out all the ladies and their BKT progress on the BKT treatment support thread. All these positive BKT results are helping me to get my courage up to do a BKT too! I'm looking into Zene Escova Progress, (have to order from Brazil) recommended by pinkskates as a formaldehyde free product. 
I can tell you will be enjoying your BKT treatment for a long time! We might have to get another thread going for egglets with BKT'ed /cocktailed hair!


----------



## Stella B.

Essensual said:


> ...the long ago promised pics from May and June 2009 have been added to the siggy pic. You can see the minor setback I had after the April pics, but it does look like I'm on the comeback trail in the June pics. I tweaked my regi to add more moisture and it seems to be working for me. I'm considering using Chavascandy's regi for a few months and hiding my hair with wigs. What do you guys think?



Looking good, Essensual! Your progress is visible by how much your hair has grown. That's quite an accomplishment!!   Whatever you've been doing, keep it up, your hair seems to be thriving!!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yep, StellaB., I'm really pleased, especially at my first attempt on natural hair.  I can only imagine it getting gaga gorgeous later.  Just take notes and take your time b4 you take the plunge.  I prayed the whole time I applied and had my tv on TBN to make sure nothing went wrong, LOL!  I needed all the reinforcement I could get!

Essensual, great progress, Mama, that setback didn't hold you back, that's for sure.  That wig challenge sounds great.  I was gonna wig it this weekend if i hadn't bkt'ed.  I ordered Softliss on Monday, got it on Thursday and that was all she wrote...decision made.

About to cocktail, it, Egglettes.  Drink up!


----------



## tallnomad

Bronze--so sorry about that.  people can be really insensitive and that surely wasn't the time.  praying for Anthony and your entire family!

thank you for the suggestion for honey!  I will most definitely try that!  Will pick some up this week.  



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Tallnomad thanks for asking, i'm hanging.  The memorial service did not go according to program.  The priest is difficult and just did not do things the way we asked.  He was rude, too.  We had services at the church we grew up in - Catholic - and this priest they've had for the last 7 or 8 years is so so hard to deal with.  My brother was very disappointed - we didn't get to make last remarks or read the obit or anything.  *sigh*  It just added insult to injury.  I just spoke with my brother and he sounds so wounded and defeated.  Please, will you all lift him up?  His name is Anthony.  He's Mark's dad.  I just feel so powerless.  I know the best thing I can do is pray specifically for his strength, so please you guys, join with me, okay?
> 
> Okay, Tallnomad, again - have you tried adding honey to your deep moisturizing conditioners?  Honey is a humectant and draws moisture to your hair.  It is wonderful.  I add about 1/2 cup of honey (eyeballing it) to whatever cons i use and the intensity of the moisture and shine is bananas.  Try it with aubrey hsrose and see how it goes.   I am a big fan of Caramel treatments, but i don't know how it will work with bkt.  So, i'll just keep honey in conditioner as a faithful standby.


----------



## tallnomad

whoo!  I definitely see some growth! 



Essensual said:


> ...the long ago promised pics from May and June 2009 have been added to the siggy pic. You can see the minor setback I had after the April pics, but it does look like I'm on the comeback trail in the June pics. I tweaked my regi to add more moisture and it seems to be working for me. I'm considering using Chavascandy's regi for a few months and hiding my hair with wigs. What do you guys think?


----------



## Hot40

Ok ladies, I am Hot40 and I fell of the wagon.

I have not had my drink in about 2 monthsoke:

I noticed for a good 4 weeks after I stopped stil had good growth without any aids at all. Is it possable the drink was still in my system all that time?

I am starting again tomorrow, my face is even braking out.

I am Hot 40 and I fell of the wagon


----------



## Essensual

Hot40 said:


> Ok ladies, I am Hot40 and I fell of the wagon.
> 
> I have not had my drink in about 2 monthsoke:
> 
> I noticed for a good 4 weeks after I stopped stil had good growth without any aids at all. Is it possable the drink was still in my system all that time?
> 
> I am starting again tomorrow, my face is even braking out.
> 
> I am Hot 40 and I fell of the wagon


 


Welcome Home!


----------



## NappyMD

Can anyone tell what what the role of the wheat germ is? Right now it is the top suspect for my persistent bloating on this shake (and the bloating being the reason I'm not drinking it anymore)


----------



## Blaque*Angel

hey ladies 

i'm still lurking and cocktailing it.

i've had some real sad news, my baby cousin passed away 

it's like 2009 is the year for deaths, i pray for no more... i've had two aunties and now one baby cousin die in two months?!!! 

he stopped breathing  he was only seven 

the doctors have no idea what happened, so it is just a waiting game at the moment.

my uncle (his dad) is so so distraught, so we are supporting him the best way we can.

louis was his last born son, they had a very strong bond.... 

please pray for us.

bronze, sorry to read about the pastor.


----------



## cutiebe2

^^^^ Blaque I am praying for you and your family! This is heartbreaking. RIP Louis


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh Blaque*Angel, my heart aches for you and your family.  I pray for your family's heartache to be soothed and that Jesus comforts you all in the way you need in most.  7 years old.  Lord, have mercy.  I pray and command that the hand of death ceases to take hold of our loved ones.  It stops now.  No more.  No more.  No more.  I know that Louis is in God's arms, now.  I especially pray for his dad to know that without any doubt. 



Blaque*Angel said:


> hey ladies
> 
> i'm still lurking and cocktailing it.
> 
> i've had some real sad news, my baby cousin passed away
> 
> it's like 2009 is the year for deaths, i pray for no more... i've had two aunties and now one baby cousin die in two months?!!!
> 
> he stopped breathing  he was only seven
> 
> the doctors have no idea what happened, so it is just a waiting game at the moment.
> 
> my uncle (his dad) is so so distraught, so we are supporting him the best way we can.
> 
> louis was his last born son, they had a very strong bond....
> 
> please pray for us.
> 
> bronze, sorry to read about the pastor.


----------



## Chrissy811

B-Angel

Please know that I'm hold you and your family in prayer.  May the peace of God surround you at this time.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hot40, come on back, like Essensual said, Welcome Home, our arms are wide open.  Glad you found your way back, Chica.



Hot40 said:


> Ok ladies, I am Hot40 and I fell of the wagon.
> 
> I have not had my drink in about 2 monthsoke:
> 
> I noticed for a good 4 weeks after I stopped stil had good growth without any aids at all. Is it possable the drink was still in my system all that time?
> 
> I am starting again tomorrow, my face is even braking out.
> 
> I am Hot 40 and I fell of the wagon


 
NappyMD, the wheat germ is what causes hair follicles to rebuild, to 'germinate' and grow healthy lush hair.  It's a key ingredient - with so many power packed nutrients that I would not be without. The cocktail isn't the same without it.  Have you ruled out your milk ingredient - that is what is most suspect to me.  Let us know what you find.


NappyMD said:


> Can anyone tell what what the role of the wheat germ is? Right now it is the top suspect for my persistent bloating on this shake (and the bloating being the reason I'm not drinking it anymore)


----------



## tallnomad

Blaque--praying for you and your family.  Yeah, 2009 has been something challenging for many!


----------



## Stella B.

Hot40 said:


> Ok ladies, I am Hot40 and I fell of the wagon.
> 
> I have not had my drink in about 2 monthsoke:
> 
> I noticed for a good 4 weeks after I stopped stil had good growth without any aids at all. Is it possable the drink was still in my system all that time?
> 
> I am starting again tomorrow, my face is even braking out.
> 
> I am Hot 40 and I fell of the wagon


It's OK. You're not too old to get back on the bandwagon, Hot 40! We nurture all the egglets in our nest-even those who fly the coop too soon and want to come back!   Welcome home!


----------



## Essensual

Blaque*Angel,

I pray you can feel this cyber hug  all the way from down South. Indeed 2009 has been a challenging one in the area of "transitions". But I stand in agreement with Bronze--no more, no more, no more. Amen. Be engouraged, Sis. We cover you and yours in the prayers of the righteous.


----------



## Hot40

I was just wondering since i had stopped my drink, and still saw growth was it still in my system? Is that the reason I had such good growth in June?


----------



## Makenzie

Day 45 (July 14)

Raw Egg
Skim Milk
Raw Wheat Germ
Ground Flaxseed
Wheat Germ Oil
Olive Oil
1/2 Banana
1 Scoop Vanilla Soy Protein 

~~~~~~~~~~~

Day 46 (July 15)

Raw Egg
Skim Milk
Raw Wheat Germ
Ground Flaxseed
Wheat Germ Oil
Olive Oil
1 sliced Banana
1 Scoop Vanilla Soy Protein


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hot, I definitely believes it stays in your system, i have no doubt about that.  So, come on and get going so you keep up your progress.  Did you get your drink on, today?  Hmm?  *raises eyebrow*




Hot40 said:


> I was just wondering since i had stopped my drink, and still saw growth was it still in my system? Is that the reason I had such good growth in June?


 
About to chug-a-lug, Egglettes. 

BlaqueA, are you okay?  I love you!  {BIG HUG}


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

About to get my drink-on!  i had a super frosty frozen cocktail courtesy of my frozen bananas and strawberries!  Talk about delish!  It was so thick I had to eat it with a spoon, LOL!  Dairy Queen and Sonic ain't got nothin' on The Waistlength Cocktail!!!

Cheers~


----------



## cutiebe2

Hey girls I need advice

This is my second full week on the drink. The problem is that I drink it before work and two hours later I am starving! The drink is a lot of calories so I don't want to eat again. What do you do to keep the drink low in calories but still keep you feeling full. 
This is my recipe right now:

egg powder (equivalent to 1 egg)
1 tablespoon raw wheat germ
1 tablespoon wheat germ oil
4 oz rice milk
4 oz botlhouse mango smoothie (for taste)
1/4 teaspoon raw green algae

Maybe I should replace the fruit smoothie with actually fruit? I dunno!!!


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> About to get my drink-on!  i had a super frosty frozen cocktail courtesy of my frozen bananas and strawberries!  Talk about delish!  It was so thick I had to eat it with a spoon, LOL!  Dairy Queen and Sonic ain't got nothin' on The Waistlength Cocktail!!!
> 
> Cheers~



Sounds yummy!  Wanna share? I love frosty fruit style drinks!!!! I'll be getting my drink on later today!


----------



## Pooks

Stella B. said:


> Sounds yummy!  Wanna share? I love frosty fruit style drinks!!!! I'll be getting my drink on later today!


 
Yeah, please share BB, I need a yummy way to get back on this hair n beauty bandwagon - I've had 1 shake in the last 2/3 weeks...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

It *is* great, I almost feel guilty for having it .  Actually, I did nothing special, I just froze my fruits and popped 'em into my drink.  I bought so much stuff and they were beginning to go bad, so i cut them up and put them in a ziploc freezer bag.  When it was time for my cocktail, i just added a few pieces of each, and they were so icey, my entire drink froze.  

It was great!  I'm about to have one, now.  It was a little rough on my smoothie mixer, but it made it through.  _Such_ a different effect from room temperature or refrigerated fruit. .  I've got blueberries, too!  My little one ate all of my nectarines .  I'll go to the grocers later and pick up more.  Let me know how you all like it!



Stella B. said:


> Sounds yummy!  Wanna share? I love frosty fruit style drinks!!!! I'll be getting my drink on later today!


 
Pook, make like this is a spanking siggy *{}* and that is your spankin' for not having your cocktail consistently.  I know you are still Honeymoonin' but come on down to reality with the rest of us, LOL!  Hey, I am not mad at you.  I could use a second honeymoon, vacation, *some*-thing.....that frozen cocktail will give you the boost you need, promise.


pookiwah said:


> Yeah, please share BB, I need a yummy way to get back on this hair n beauty bandwagon - I've had 1 shake in the last 2/3 weeks...


 
Cutiebe2, usually, i'm ravenously hungry by 11:30am, and i have my cocktail at about 7ish, i don't always add fruit, but i think i used to add a little more wheat germ (2 tblspns) and that held me over.  Instead of the mango smoothie, try 1/2 a banana.  I bet you feel the fullness.  

Lemme know whatcha think.



cutiebe2 said:


> Hey girls I need advice
> 
> This is my second full week on the drink. The problem is that I drink it before work and two hours later I am starving! The drink is a lot of calories so I don't want to eat again. What do you do to keep the drink low in calories but still keep you feeling full.
> This is my recipe right now:
> 
> egg powder (equivalent to 1 egg)
> 1 tablespoon raw wheat germ
> 1 tablespoon wheat germ oil
> 4 oz rice milk
> 4 oz botlhouse mango smoothie (for taste)
> 1/4 teaspoon raw green algae
> 
> Maybe I should replace the fruit smoothie with actually fruit? I dunno!!!


----------



## Stella B.

cutiebe2 said:


> Hey girls I need advice
> 
> This is my second full week on the drink. The problem is that I drink it before work and two hours later I am starving! The drink is a lot of calories so I don't want to eat again. What do you do to keep the drink low in calories but still keep you feeling full.
> This is my recipe right now:
> 
> egg powder (equivalent to 1 egg)
> 1 tablespoon raw wheat germ
> 1 tablespoon wheat germ oil
> 4 oz rice milk
> 4 oz botlhouse mango smoothie (for taste)
> 1/4 teaspoon raw green algae
> 
> Maybe I should replace the fruit smoothie with actually fruit? I dunno!!!


Honey, being hungry 2 hrs. after the drink is not unusual! (at least for me it isn't)!! I live in hungryland!Your cocktail ingredients sound deelish and balanced!  Because the cocktail is a full vitamin/mineral enriched liquid meal, I think it gets into the bloodstream quickly, and leaves the stomach feeling empty because there's not a lot of bulk or fiber in it. I have to plan snacks (lo-cal) like a handful of nuts, berries, or fuit with a few crackers to hold me over until the next meal, when I get hungry after the drink. I agree with adding some fresh fruit to bulk up your coctail. Give it a try to see if it helps to curb your hunger a little while longer. And don't forget to drink lots of water in between meals, and with your snacks, as this will help you feel fuller without adding any calories to your intake!


----------



## Pooks

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> It *is* great, I almost feel guilty for having it . Actually, I did nothing special, I just froze my fruits and popped 'em into my drink. I bought so much stuff and they were beginning to go bad, so i cut them up and put them in a ziploc freezer bag. When it was time for my cocktail, i just added a few pieces of each, and they were so icey, my entire drink froze.
> 
> It was great! I'm about to have one, now. It was a little rough on my smoothie mixer, but it made it through. _Such_ a different effect from room temperature or refrigerated fruit. . I've got blueberries, too! My little one ate all of my nectarines . I'll go to the grocers later and pick up more. Let me know how you all like it!
> 
> 
> Pook, make like this is a spanking siggy *{}* and that is your spankin' for not having your cocktail consistently. I know you are still Honeymoonin' but come on down to reality with the rest of us, LOL! Hey, I am not mad at you. I could use a second honeymoon, vacation, *some*-thing.....that frozen cocktail will give you the boost you need, promise.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ^^Considered me well spanked!
> Can't blame it on honeymooning BB... I'm just gittin lazy and haven't been getting up early enough to make my shakes anymore, lol!  Thanks for the recipe, I'ma tryta do betta...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

About to cocktail it, Egglettes~  Have a Great One!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

About to cocktail it


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

posting probs


----------



## Blaque*Angel

hey ladies 

just cocktailed it!!!


----------



## Makenzie

Hi ladies, I've slipped on my cocktail.  My dad had a stroke last week and my life has turned upside down and inside out.  He's not really conscious but out of ICU, so please send some good thoughts his way.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Lord Jehovah Rophe, Father God, I ask you in Jesus' Name to heal Pretty's father and allow his progress to be swift.  That me may testify of Your Goodness in the land of the living.  I pray that you give Pretty and her family strenth to endure until change comes.  I pray that you give her father favor with doctors, nurses and everyone that will use their power, ability and influence to bring healing to her father speedily.  In Jesus' Name, I pray.  Amen

We're here for you.  {{{{BIG BIG BIG HUG}}}}



Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Hi ladies, I've slipped on my cocktail. My dad had a stroke last week and my life has turned upside down and inside out. He's not really conscious but out of ICU, so please send some good thoughts his way.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

About to cocktail it, Chicas.


----------



## Pooks

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Lord Jehovah Rophe, Father God, I ask you in Jesus' Name to heal Pretty's father and allow his progress to be swift. That me may testify of Your Goodness in the land of the living. I pray that you give Pretty and her family strenth to endure until change comes. I pray that you give her father favor with doctors, nurses and everyone that will use their power, ability and influence to bring healing to her father speedily. In Jesus' Name, I pray. Amen
> 
> We're here for you. {{{{BIG BIG BIG HUG}}}}


 
Hear our prayer Father as we agree and ask for your healing power to be manifested, Amen.


----------



## Pooks

BB I'm still running from you, I don't want no more licks...!  *Exits thread quietly*


----------



## tallnomad

Praying for your father, family and you, Pretty Brown Eyes.  God, please touch her father and bring about healing.

In your name, Lord Jesus.  Amen and Amen.



Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Hi ladies, I've slipped on my cocktail.  My dad had a stroke last week and my life has turned upside down and inside out.  He's not really conscious but out of ICU, so please send some good thoughts his way.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

G'nite, Egglettes and God Bless


----------



## Essensual

Pretty brown Eyes,

I send forth the word of Our Sovereign Lord to heal your father from the crown on his head to the soles of his feet. I pray and believe for complete recovery and renewed strength in Jesus' name.Amen.


----------



## Stella B.

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Hi ladies, I've slipped on my cocktail.  My dad had a stroke last week and my life has turned upside down and inside out.  He's not really conscious but out of ICU, so please send some good thoughts his way.



Sending thoughts and prayers your way! So sorry to hear about your dad. When life threatening events happen to a loved one, it just throws you for a loop. Hope everything turns out ok for you and your family!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

*Pretty Brown Eyes I'm sorry to read about your fathers stroke.*
*I wish you and your family all the best.*
*Please keep strong at this difficult time.*
**

*Hi Egglettes*

*I hope all is well, I just cocktailed it at 3AM as I missed my shake in the day!!!*

*An update in regards to Louis:*

*His doctor diagnosed him as having swine flu over the phone!!!*
*His mother described his symptoms, The Dr says she was "almost certain" That Louis had S/F.*

*The Dr prescribed him with TamiFlu--Louis' mother had to pick up the medication for him, She looked after him and treated him at home for three days, AND FAILED TO MENTION TO MY UNCLE*
*(Who no longer lives with her!) That louis was sick.*
**

*Infact Louis DID NOT have Swine Flu!!*

*According to his Autopsy he had recenty developed serious diabetes.*
*It was undiagnosed and gave him swine flu like symptoms *

*A simple finger prick would have saved his life!!*

*My uncle is withering away ladies, he wont eat, sleep and is barely existing.he is usually so fun loving so it is so hard to see him like this  He breaks down crying every few minutes. *

*He is so angry that Louis' mother failed to tell him Louis was sick!! He would have gone for a 2nd, 3rd or even fourth opinion before giving him TamiFlu.*

*After louis took the TamifLu Tabs, he was violently sick several times. It was a black sticky fluid, So the Dr's say he had an allergic reaction to Tamifu *

*Louis blood sugar level was 45  It should have been 4..*

*This is when his mother decided to finally call my uncle *

*My uncle was too late, When he reached Louis' bed side at the hospital **he had passed away three minutes earlier *

*I am not faulting the mother, But I am at a loss of words, I do not even know what to say to her.*

*It must be the worst thing in the world to lose a child.*

*This has got me more than paranoid now, I can hardly sleep by checking on my babies all the time!!*

*The funeral is next week, And I really do not know how our family is going to cope with this. We have never had a child die in our extremely large family before.*

*Please keep us in your prayers.*

**


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh my God, Blaque*  I, too am at a loss for words.  I just pray you feel my love and care coming through.  That is how we felt, as well, our family is huge and the recent deaths, coming from my immediate family, has been a real blow to us, too.  

You will make it through.  You won't realize how you did it, but you will.  It will take much time to heal, and many times, you'll feel you are regressing rather than progressing, but God is faithful and He's with you every step of the way.  We are still on the journey, so consider this coming from one who is *going* through....much love, Sis.



Blaque*Angel said:


> *Pretty Brown Eyes I'm sorry to read about your fathers stroke.*
> *I wish you and your family all the best.*
> *Please keep strong at this difficult time.*
> **
> 
> *Hi Egglettes*
> 
> *I hope all is well, I just cocktailed it at 3AM as I missed my shake in the day!!!*
> 
> *An update in regards to Louis:*
> 
> *His doctor diagnosed him as having swine flu over the phone!!!*
> *His mother described his symptoms, The Dr says she was "almost certain" That Louis had S/F.*
> 
> *The Dr prescribed him with TamiFlu--Louis' mother had to pick up the medication for him, She looked after him and treated him at home for three days, AND FAILED TO MENTION TO MY UNCLE*
> *(Who no longer lives with her!) That louis was sick.*
> **
> 
> *Infact Louis DID NOT have Swine Flu!!*
> 
> *According to his Autopsy he had recenty developed serious diabetes.*
> *It was undiagnosed and gave him swine flu like symptoms *
> 
> *A simple finger prick would have saved his life!!*
> 
> *My uncle is withering away ladies, he wont eat, sleep and is barely existing.he is usually so fun loving so it is so hard to see him like this  He breaks down crying every few minutes. *
> 
> *He is so angry that Louis' mother failed to tell him Louis was sick!! He would have gone for a 2nd, 3rd or even fourth opinion before giving him TamiFlu.*
> 
> *After louis took the TamifLu Tabs, he was violently sick several times. It was a black sticky fluid, So the Dr's say he had an allergic reaction to Tamifu *
> 
> *Louis blood sugar level was 45  It should have been 4..*
> 
> *This is when his mother decided to finally call my uncle *
> 
> *My uncle was too late, When he reached Louis' bed side at the hospital **he had passed away three minutes earlier *
> 
> *I am not faulting the mother, But I am at a loss of words, I do not even know what to say to her.*
> 
> *It must be the worst thing in the world to lose a child.*
> 
> *This has got me more than paranoid now, I can hardly sleep by checking on my babies all the time!!*
> 
> *The funeral is next week, And I really do not know how our family is going to cope with this. We have never had a child die in our extremely large family before.*
> 
> *Please keep us in your prayers.*
> 
> **


----------



## Aspire

FLASHBULB!!  Oooh wow!  I went on vacation to the islands for 10 days.  Been back for a week and STILL suffering from complete jet lag and exhaustion.  Plus I was stressed and crazy before vacation trying to make sure my 3 guys had everything they needed for vacation and just so tired during vacation.  Just getting back in the groove and realized, this may be the reason I have been so nutty.  I have not had a shake since like the beginning of July.  I am going to have one this morning and see if I can get my legs back under me. 
-


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Aspire, I totally agree. The first part of the month, I was sporadic with my cocktail and my body was angry with me and just wouldn't cooperate.  

I missed yesterday, went to San Antonio overnight, but will cocktail it this morning, mos def.


----------



## Angelicus

Here are results: http://public.fotki.com/Angelicus/2009-my-hairs-new-b/resultsofeggshake.html

I started on my P90x Exercise/Nutrition regimen after recovering from surgery (gained a lot of weight during recovery). Since January, I had been drinking the egg shake. I am taking a break from the shake for a week to see if my body weight goes down without it. 

In the meantime, I am eating boiled egg whites, wheat germ, and protein shakes as usual.

Thank you Bronz.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks for taking time to note your progress, Angelicus.  

Which reminds me that I was supposed to start that Progress Thread....oh, well, my life has been a little off kilter, so you guys please forgive me. 

Please everyone take a look at Angelicus' progress from April until July, one word - Eggcellent!!!



Angelicus said:


> Here are results: http://public.fotki.com/Angelicus/2009-my-hairs-new-b/resultsofeggshake.html
> 
> I started on my P90x Exercise/Nutrition regimen after recovering from surgery (gained a lot of weight during recovery). Since January, I had been drinking the egg shake. I am taking a break from the shake for a week to see if my body weight goes down without it.
> 
> In the meantime, I am eating boiled egg whites, wheat germ, and protein shakes as usual.
> 
> Thank you Bronz.


----------



## CarolinaGal

Ladies,

I am so sorry to hear of the various bereavements. You all will be in my thoughts and prayers.  Life is so short and precious. My family also suffered a very sudden loss. Within the last few weeks, my world was totally jolted and changed. But GOD is always good am I'm starting to get back into my regular swing of things. 

I was starting to get an upset tummy with the shake, but that is probably due to stress and possible food allergies. I am down to lactose free milk and cage-free vegetarian fed hen eggs with a bit of cinammon and/or nutmeg. It's still quite tasty.  

Be safe all and have blessed night. 

CG


----------



## Stella B.

Angelicus said:


> Here are results: http://public.fotki.com/Angelicus/2009-my-hairs-new-b/resultsofeggshake.html
> 
> I started on my P90x Exercise/Nutrition regimen after recovering from surgery (gained a lot of weight during recovery). Since January, I had been drinking the egg shake. I am taking a break from the shake for a week to see if my body weight goes down without it.
> 
> In the meantime, I am eating boiled egg whites, wheat germ, and protein shakes as usual.
> 
> Thank you Bronz.



WOW, and double WOW! Angelicious, your hair is amazing! That's some great progress!! Sorry to hear about your surgery, but happy to know that you still managed to get a shake in every now and then. I wish you a speedy recovery, and honey that's some awesome progress! We're so proud of you, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aspire

Angelicus said:


> Here are results: http://public.fotki.com/Angelicus/2009-my-hairs-new-b/resultsofeggshake.html
> 
> I started on my P90x Exercise/Nutrition regimen after recovering from surgery (gained a lot of weight during recovery). Since January, I had been drinking the egg shake. I am taking a break from the shake for a week to see if my body weight goes down without it.
> 
> In the meantime, I am eating boiled egg whites, wheat germ, and protein shakes as usual.
> 
> Thank you Bronz.



That is some serious growth for basically April - July.  Congrats!!

I had my shake yesterday morn, and got a burst of energy.  Having another this morning.   I think I am going to do two shakes/day for awhile (breakfast and w/dinner or before bed).  I am feeling so off kilter and can not figure out what it is, but for about 2 hours yesterday, I felt better than I have felt for weeks.  Hair be darned, it seems my body is really missing this.

On an off note, after posting yesterday, I started reading the back posts from other egglettes.  I am so amazed at the support and love that flows through this thread.  So often as women, we need to have the support and love of other women with no holds barred and no strings attached.  I applaud the support on this thread for sisters who are having a hard time and/or dealing with tragedies in their personal lives.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You are so right, Aspire, this thread is like no other and I look forward to coming here daily.  I get so refreshed because of the wonderful Sisters in the Spirit who post here and build up and not tear down.  I appreciate you all so much for helping me weather the storms of my life.  It is truly like having an online counseling and therapy session every time i log on!  

It's just that great.  

This is so much bigger than hair...

Blessings,
~B*

about to cocktail it, Egglettes



Aspire said:


> That is some serious growth for basically April - July. Congrats!!
> 
> I had my shake yesterday morn, and got a burst of energy. Having another this morning. I think I am going to do two shakes/day for awhile (breakfast and w/dinner or before bed). I am feeling so off kilter and can not figure out what it is, but for about 2 hours yesterday, I felt better than I have felt for weeks. Hair be darned, it seems my body is really missing this.
> 
> On an off note, after posting yesterday, I started reading the back posts from other egglettes. I am so amazed at the support and love that flows through this thread. So often as women, we need to have the support and love of other women with no holds barred and no strings attached. I applaud the support on this thread for sisters who are having a hard time and/or dealing with tragedies in their personal lives.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Have you had your cocktail today, Egglettes?  Get your cocktail on, I am~


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Okay, since you all have been so patiently waiting...here's my Progress Reprot...these will only be available for a short time, so enjoy!

My hubby is just in from work, so he didn't have alotta patience . 
But, anyhoo, they are kinda dark, excuse the cleav' (he got a lil' bit happy, the rest of the pics are not family friendly ), but you get the picture.

They are really a disservice, bcs my BKT'd hair is super smooth, extremely shiny and soft and SWANGIN', baby.

The last picture was taken in May, so you can see my progress....

Drink up, Egglettes, Drink up!!


----------



## Angelicus

Heck yea! That's what I'm talking about Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll! Your hair is fuller. 

I am eating 5 servings of protein a day, 2 servings of dairy a day, at least 3 tbs of wheat germ a day... I will get back on my egg shake this week but I'm on P90x so I can't do the yolk. Hope that it will still get longer and thicker.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks Angelicus, and it's actually longer, too.  My hair is curled under, so the length isn't as obvious.  And, keep in mind, I am an avid trimmer.  I have to hide my scissors from myself. 

Your hair will get longer and stronger, just stick to your regimen (which sounds really good) and you'll have no setbacks. 



Angelicus said:


> Heck yea! That's what I'm talking about Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll! Your hair is fuller.
> 
> I am eating 5 servings of protein a day, 2 servings of dairy a day, at least 3 tbs of wheat germ a day... I will get back on my egg shake this week but I'm on P90x so I can't do the yolk. Hope that it will still get longer and thicker.


----------



## Aspire

Bronze,

Your hair is gorgeous!!!!  I wish my hair was that thick.  Hopefully I am on my way to something.  I did 2 shakes today (or should I say yesterday?)  I don't think I am going to do anymore right before bed though.  I am still up and not even close to sleepy. erplexed.   Hubby was rocked beside me, but the typing is making him stir.  Guess I will sleep through tomorrow.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Aspire, in all honesty, I can tell you to keep up the cocktailin'.  

My hair had gotten so thin due to alopecia and stress-related shedding, it was UN-real.  I mean, I wouldn't even wear my hair down, it was so thin.  My ponytail was sooooooo anorexic, I was embarassed. I would just pin it under and even then, you could see how thin it was.  
This was June of last year, mind you - b4 - I started back with my cocktail.  

Your hair *will* thicken.  
It *will* grow.  
Just don't get discouraged and quit.  

When you are on the verge of quitting, that's when your biggest growth and thickening spurt is on its way, I've learned that from experience.

My hair is still not the thickness it was, but I thank God, it's not where it used to be.  We will meet our goals, each and every one of us.  That's why pictures are so important, bcs we can easily misinterpret our progress, or forget where we came from. Even if you don't post pics, take them for yourself so you can honestly see your progress.  I'm not saying this to you, per say, but mainly for me, because i was too embarassed to take pics of my sad-looking hair with ALL these beautiful heads of hair floating around here.  And I was really sad, bcs I knew I used to be one of them.  It's okay, though, because that's what we're here for.  

And I don't think anyone knows how big a deal it is for me to post pics.  Even to blog the way I do, bcs, I'm quite conservative in these matters.

Anyhoo, about to cocktail it, and I'm soooooo excited to do so!  I may start drinking this twice a day, for real!  

I'll try two eggs and see what happens.


----------



## divinefavor

Hi ladies!

Miss you guys!  I took a break from the shake for about a month or so only because I ran out of wheat germ oil.  Once I buy the wheat germ oil again, I'll be back on drinking the shake.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome back, Dfavor, you were definitely missed!  Stock up on the wheat germ oil this time, okay?  (Like I can give advice, I only order 2 at a time ).



divinefavor said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Miss you guys! I took a break from the shake for about a month or so only because I ran out of wheat germ oil. Once I buy the wheat germ oil again, I'll be back on drinking the shake.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

About to cocktail it, join me.   Cheers!!!


----------



## Aspire

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Aspire, in all honesty, I can tell you to keep up the cocktailin'.
> 
> My hair had gotten so thin due to alopecia and stress-related shedding, it was UN-real.  I mean, I wouldn't even wear my hair down, it was so thin.  My ponytail was sooooooo anorexic, I was embarassed. I would just pin it under and even then, you could see how thin it was.
> This was June of last year, mind you - b4 - I started back with my cocktail.
> 
> Your hair *will* thicken.
> It *will* grow.
> Just don't get discouraged and quit.
> 
> When you are on the verge of quitting, that's when your biggest growth and thickening spurt is on its way, I've learned that from experience.
> 
> My hair is still not the thickness it was, but I thank God, it's not where it used to be.  We will meet our goals, each and every one of us.  That's why pictures are so important, bcs we can easily misinterpret our progress, or forget where we came from. Even if you don't post pics, take them for yourself so you can honestly see your progress.  I'm not saying this to you, per say, but mainly for me, *because i was too embarassed to take pics of my sad-looking hair with ALL these beautiful heads of hair floating around here.  And I was really sad, bcs I knew I used to be one of them.  It's okay, though, because that's what we're here for.  *
> 
> And I don't think anyone knows how big a deal it is for me to post pics.  Even to blog the way I do, bcs, I'm quite conservative in these matters.
> 
> Anyhoo, about to cocktail it, and I'm soooooo excited to do so!  I may start drinking this twice a day, for real!
> 
> I'll try two eggs and see what happens.



You hit the nail right on the head.  I deleted so many pictures at the beginning of my hair journey because I just hated the way my hair looked.  Now I wish I had kept them.  This is an incredibly slow process, but I do see some progress and the pictures would have documented that.  It is my DH that keeps me going though, because he sees a difference.  My hair has not really been healthy since I had my boys (and the oldest is 13).  Even though he NEVER said a word or complained before, he constantly compliments me on the change and encourages me to keep it up.  And he is the one who makes my shakes more mornings than I do (mostly because he wants me to eat something).  I have only been at the HHJ since March, and an Egglette for several weeks, but I really want to see how far I can go.

Thanks for the love

I had my shake this morning - not sure what was in it, cause DH made it - but it was really good.


----------



## Hot40

ok I am back, determined to go 30 days straight without a break.
Can anyone tell me what page of this thread shows progress photos for you ladies?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hot 40, I've got pics on page 91.

You can do this.



Hot40 said:


> ok I am back, determined to go 30 days straight without a break.
> Can anyone tell me what page of this thread shows progress photos for you ladies?


----------



## growinglong777

This is just too much,, I am in. started yesterday.  My drink was delicious!


----------



## Vinyl

Man, I have been having cravings for the shake. It's weird, lol. Probably because I still have that chocolate protein mix in my cupboard.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Growinglong777 to our nest!!! 
I know your drink was delish!  Did you use fruit?

I am absolutely loving my frozen fruit cocktails.  Today I had blueberries and strawberries...um um good!

Curious.  What pushed you over to the Egglette side?



growinglong777 said:


> This is just too much,, I am in. started yesterday.  My drink was delicious!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Lux, I mean, Vinyl, you better get back on it!  Your hair is calling for it, calling for it, calling for it...



Vinyl said:


> Man, I have been having cravings for the shake. It's weird, lol. Probably because I still have that chocolate protein mix in my cupboard.


----------



## growinglong777

I used organic strawberries, a whole banana, one organic raw egg, and soy milk. I didn't have the wheat germ, will add this today. It was sooo good!
What pushed me was Angelicus updated pics and reading this entire thread for the last two months.


----------



## Angelicus

I'm going to begin taking my shakes again today! I am going to have one tonight: _sans _yolk or wheat germ oil. Also, I am getting a relaxer this week so I will be posting pictures of that soon.


----------



## foxee

Hey Egglettes!

I haven't forgotten about you all... or the cocktail.  I've been consumed with my job search.  But persistence has paid off and I'm starting another gig.  Yay me!

I love the cocktail now more than ever!  This week I'm blending vanilla soymilk, wheat germ, banana, strawberry and egg.  I ran out of flaxseed oil, so I'll have to make another trip to the market this week.

Hope you all are doing well.  I've missed you guys!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Congrats, Foxee!  Woo Hoo!  Make that Moulah!

I'm glad things are working out.  We are doing good, missing you, too.

Cheers!



foxee said:


> Hey Egglettes!
> 
> I haven't forgotten about you all... or the cocktail. I've been consumed with my job search. But persistence has paid off and I'm starting another gig. Yay me!
> 
> I love the cocktail now more than ever! This week I'm blending vanilla soymilk, wheat germ, banana, strawberry and egg. I ran out of flaxseed oil, so I'll have to make another trip to the market this week.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well. I've missed you guys!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Angel And Bronze great progress


----------



## MzRhonda

I want to try this for my DD I have read through this thread and have noticed various combinations from the original recipe posted on the 1st page. 

I do not have the wheat germ or wheat germ oil yet.....What recipe are you guys using? I plan on purchasing what I need today and starting her on it tomorrow. It appears it is o.k. to also use a scoop of Protein powder?

I'm trying to get her hair growth back for the beginning of the school year.

Thanks.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hi MzRhonda.  We welcome both you and your DD to our Nest!

Please start with the original recipe on page 1 of this thread.  *Do not add protein powder* as it will add unnecessary calories and could cause your DD to bulk-up and gain weight.  I would only do this if she is XXtremely active and can burn all that off.  Otherwise, you don't need it to get maximum results.  

I would simply add fresh fruit - 1/2 a banana, strawberries, blueberries, etc...for taste - if she doesn't need it, I'd omit it.  More than half of the time, I do not use any fruit.  I would definitely get all ingredients, to get the maximum benefit. 

Take a picture of her hair before so you can accurately assess her progress after.

Enjoy your journey.  You'll be amazed at the progress.



MzRhonda said:


> I want to try this for my DD I have read through this thread and have noticed various combinations from the original recipe posted on the 1st page.
> 
> I do not have the wheat germ or wheat germ oil yet.....What recipe are you guys using? I plan on purchasing what I need today and starting her on it tomorrow. It appears it is o.k. to also use a scoop of Protein powder?
> 
> I'm trying to get her hair growth back for the beginning of the school year.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

About to cocktail it, Egglettes!  Have a great one!!


----------



## Essensual

MzRhonda,

I'm with Br*nze. Skip the protein powder for DD. Most kids don't need the extra protein and calories. Definitely try the fresh fruit option for variety, sweetness and flavor. I sometimes add a bit of honey or agave nectar to taste as well. HHG and to the nest!


----------



## MzRhonda

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hi MzRhonda. We welcome both you and your DD to our Nest!
> 
> Please start with the original recipe on page 1 of this thread. *Do not add protein powder* as it will add unnecessary calories and could cause your DD to bulk-up and gain weight. I would only do this if she is XXtremely active and can burn all that off. Otherwise, you don't need it to get maximum results.
> 
> I would simply add fresh fruit - 1/2 a banana, strawberries, blueberries, etc...for taste - if she doesn't need it, I'd omit it. More than half of the time, I do not use any fruit. I would definitely get all ingredients, to get the maximum benefit.
> 
> Take a picture of her hair before so you can accurately assess her progress after.
> 
> Enjoy your journey. You'll be amazed at the progress.


 
Thanks for that...she is excited. We did drink one this morning already without the wheat germ and with protein powder.....I used 1% milk and some water, protein powder, raw egg and some frozen strawberries......she loved it and was not aware that egg was in it.

I'll get the wheat germ today and more fruit and follow the original recipe starting tomorrow.

My youngest has natural long thick hair that I flat ironed last night and now my oldest is jealous...hers is above shoulder length and relaxed...and we have been trying to get it back to it's healthy state over the summer...hers used to be very long and thick, even when first relaxed. Although I have been taking care of her relaxed hair, when I am not around, or while she is at school her style changes(the protective style turns into hair hanging down) and or she uses the flat iron  before she goes to school(my husband and myself are already at work at htis time) so her ends are damaged. She likes to have her hair hanging(like her yt girlfriends)and does not understand our hair is different thus we care for it differently and need to protect the ends.

I'm hoping this cocktail will help.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

MzRhonda, also have her take l-cysteine, 1000mg with orange juice every day.  That will work wonders.  Wonders, I tell you.



MzRhonda said:


> Thanks for that...she is excited. We did drink one this morning already without the wheat germ and with protein powder.....I used 1% milk and some water, protein powder, raw egg and some frozen strawberries......she loved it and was not aware that egg was in it.
> 
> I'll get the wheat germ today and more fruit and follow the original recipe starting tomorrow.
> 
> My youngest has natural long thick hair that I flat ironed last night and now my oldest is jealous...hers is above shoulder length and relaxed...and we have been trying to get it back to it's healthy state over the summer...hers used to be very long and thick, even when first relaxed. Although I have been taking care of her relaxed hair, when I am not around, or while she is at school her style changes(the protective style turns into hair hanging down) and or she uses the flat iron  before she goes to school(my husband and myself are already at work at htis time) so her ends are damaged. She likes to have her hair hanging(like her yt girlfriends)and does not understand our hair is different thus we care for it differently and need to protect the ends.
> 
> I'm hoping this cocktail will help.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Just banana-blueberry cocktail'd it!  Have a wonderful one!  *slurp slurp*
ummmm good!


----------



## MzRhonda

My kids and I just had our 2nd for the week.....this time I was able to add the Wheat Germ. I could not find the wheat germ oil...I hope that is o.k....we added a half of banana and a few frozen strawberries and I also opened a capsule of my HSN pills and dumped the powder in.  Yummy.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I would definitely work on getting wg oil, it would add to your results, tremendously - if you don't have it, you may want to substitute another type of oil for max results.


----------



## pookaloo83

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> MzRhonda, also have her take l-cysteine, 1000mg with orange juice every day.  That will work wonders.  Wonders, I tell you.





What does this do?


----------



## MzRhonda

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I would definitely work on getting wg oil, it would add to your results, tremendously - if you don't have it, you may want to substitute another type of oil for max results.


 
Can that be found at GNC? Walmart?

Thanks.


----------



## Stella B.

MzRhonda said:


> Can that be found at GNC? Walmart?
> 
> Thanks.


I've never seen wheat germ oil at Walmart. Not sure about GNC, but if there is a Whole Foods near you they sell it in the refrigerated probiotics section. Its around $15.00 a bottle.


----------



## GANicole

MzRhonda said:


> Can that be found at GNC? Walmart?
> 
> Thanks.


 

Yes, GNC carries Wheat Germ Oil. I picked up the NOW brand from there.


----------



## jujubelle

hey guys. I have sort of been following this thread and wondered how i can tweak the recipes. I have hyperglycemia so alot of the fruits and juices I can't do. My hair is now about 2 inches from apl. I am trying to be full apl by december. any ideas?


----------



## Angelicus

jujubelle said:


> hey guys. I have sort of been following this thread and wondered how i can tweak the recipes. I have hyperglycemia so alot of the fruits and juices I can't do. My hair is now about 2 inches from apl. I am trying to be full apl by december. any ideas?


No juice needed. The original recipe calls for milk. Strawberries are low in sugar so you can use that. There are many fruits that are low on the glycemic index.

The fruits and veggies to stay away from are:

Bananas
any dried fruit including raisins
watermelon
Frozen fruit with sugar added
canned fruit in any syrup
beets
corn
parsnips
white potatoes
turnips


----------



## divinefavor

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Welcome back, Dfavor, you were definitely missed!  Stock up on the wheat germ oil this time, okay?  (Like I can give advice, I only order 2 at a time ).



  I've only been ordering 2 as well at a time.  What website are you using to order yours?  I think the last time I ordered from Vitamin Shoppe.


----------



## divinefavor

foxee said:


> Hey Egglettes!
> 
> I haven't forgotten about you all... or the cocktail.  I've been consumed with my job search.  But persistence has paid off and I'm starting another gig.  Yay me!
> 
> I love the cocktail now more than ever!  This week I'm blending vanilla soymilk, wheat germ, banana, strawberry and egg.  I ran out of flaxseed oil, so I'll have to make another trip to the market this week.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well.  I've missed you guys!



Congrats on the new job!!!  I have been without employment for 4 months.  God has blessed me with new job this week also!!  I'll be starting on August 10th!  God is so Faithful!!!  Glory!!


----------



## Aspire

Still doing my cocktail. I have not had it today yet, because I am in conference calls till 12, but I will have it for lunch.  HTH!!


----------



## MzRhonda

divinefavor said:


> Congrats on the new job!!! I have been without employment for 4 months. *God has blessed me with new job this week also!! I'll be starting on August 10th! God is so Faithful!!! Glory*!!


 
Congrats on the new job!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey twin!  Let's welcome Egglette Jujubelle to our Nest!

Follow Angelicus' lead.  She's exactly right.  And you only need fruit for taste, not for results.  So join, us, won't you?



jujubelle said:


> hey guys. I have sort of been following this thread and wondered how i can tweak the recipes. I have hyperglycemia so alot of the fruits and juices I can't do. My hair is now about 2 inches from apl. I am trying to be full apl by december. any ideas?


 
Divinef, I believe I bought my wgo from www.iherb.com , $9 for 16 oz, you can't beat that no way, no how.



divinefavor said:


> I've only been ordering 2 as well at a time. What website are you using to order yours? I think the last time I ordered from Vitamin Shoppe.


 
Congrats on your new job, girlie!  May God anoint you with favor and you rise to the top for God's hand is upon you!

*I pray that all those seeking employment or promotions on their job - that your name, resume, application, references, background check will rise to the top so that those in authority to hire you will call you.  That your words will be led by Holy Spirit in the interview process and that God will raise up somebody, somewhere to use their power, their ability and their influence to get you hired in Jesus' Name! Amen!*
* ~ always remember, sow a seed to meet your need~*




divinefavor said:


> Congrats on the new job!!! I have been without employment for 4 months. God has blessed me with new job this week also!! I'll be starting on August 10th! God is so Faithful!!! Glory!!


 
About to cocktail it, Egglettes, Thanks for checking in!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks GANicole!  
So I take it we have a newby?

Welcome Egglette GANicole to our Nest!!  Woop Woop!!

If I've already welcomed you, 4give me, I've been all over the place....



GANicole said:


> Yes, GNC carries Wheat Germ Oil. I picked up the NOW brand from there.


----------



## divinefavor

MzRhonda said:


> Congrats on the new job!



Thanks so much Rhonda!!!  Things have been so rough around here financially, but God!!!  He always has a plan and I know we'll get back to where we need to be in His time.


----------



## divinefavor

Bronze thank you so much!

Girl, I need to order from iherb, that price is wonderful!


----------



## MzRhonda

divinefavor said:


> Bronze thank you so much!
> 
> Girl, I need to order from iherb, that price is wonderful!


 
I need to order from iherb too but I'm impatient and want it NOW so I will look a few more places here locally first.


----------



## MzRhonda

divinefavor said:


> Thanks so much Rhonda!!! Things have been so rough around here financially, but God!!! He always has a plan and I know we'll get back to where we need to be in His time.


 
You will!

We have been there done that, living on 1 income while I was taking care of my Mom...we are slowly but surely getting things back on track financially since my going back to work after 3 years, albeit a pay cut but God is good. Stay strong and faithful.


----------



## MzRhonda

My daughter and I just had our cocktail.


----------



## Stella B.

Welcome to all our new egglets! You will enjoy your time here, learning how to grow healthier longer hair! Just checking in, looks like everyone is doing OK with their cocktail. I'll be having mine later on today around lunchtime.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Ladies, Iherb ships really quickly, so you may want to go ahead and order through them and save the $$.


----------



## HairHustla

*Hey Everybody!*

*Just checking in...ya'll know how I do...LOL!  Hubby is home so I am pretty occupied but still cocktailin' and I have him on the cocktail too, for the health benefits of it..so far I am shocked because my husband does not do anything without a doctor's ok but he is doing the shake!!!!  Mom and sister are still on board and its doing wonders for them too!  I still do the chlorella/spirulina incorporated in my shake so that I can get ALL the good stuff at once.  Things are lovely and blessed and my hair is...guurrrrl!  I will have to update with pictures very soon.  I am very proud of my progress because I am a slow grower and this has helped me to the ultimate, like nothing else.   I hope there are blessings abound for you all too!  Love ya!!! *

*HH*


----------



## GANicole

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks GANicole!
> So I take it we have a newby?
> 
> Welcome Egglette GANicole to our Nest!! Woop Woop!!
> 
> If I've already welcomed you, 4give me, I've been all over the place....


 

Thanks, Bronze! No you have not welcomed me before.  I quietly became an Egglette about 2 weeks ago. I try to drink a shake 2 times a day but I am not as consistent with that as i want to be. However I can usually get at least 1 shake in a day. I am using the original recipe and adding frozen fruit. So far, so good!
It is too early to see any improvements in my hair but my energy is 10 times better when i have a shake in the mornings.

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

about to cocktail it


----------



## MzRhonda

Day 4 of the cocktail - yummy!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Peach-Banana Cocktailin' it....delish!


----------



## Chrissy811

GANicole said:


> Thanks, Bronze! No you have not welcomed me before.  I quietly became an Egglette about 2 weeks ago. I try to drink a shake 2 times a day but I am not as consistent with that as i want to be. However I can usually get at least 1 shake in a day. I am using the original recipe and adding frozen fruit. So far, so good!
> It is too early to see any improvements in my hair but my energy is 10 times better when i have a shake in the mornings.
> 
> Good luck to you all!



Good idea.  I think I'm going to switch to do doing it in the morning.  My tail has been dragging lately.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Egglettes, welcome Mrsjones to our Nest!!! 

So, I take it you've been on the band wagon for a while, now?  How long have you been cocktailin' it?  Happy to have you.  Doing at night gives me too much energy.  I wanna go to bed .



mrsjones1 said:


> Good idea. I think I'm going to switch to do doing it in the morning. My tail has been dragging lately.


----------



## NappyMD

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Egglettes, welcome Mrsjones to our Nest!!!
> 
> So, I take it you've been on the band wagon for a while, now?  How long have you been cocktailin' it?  Happy to have you.  Doing at night gives me too much energy.  I wanna go to bed .



No one welcomed me. 
I have been taking the cocktail almost every day since 7/1, but haven't had the wheat germ or its oil since 7/15. Without them I experience no bloating. I tried putting only a teaspoon and the bloating came back, and even beano doesn't help so I haven't been using it at all.   I tried to give up the shake all together but I like the energy and satiety it gives me. Any suggestions?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Say it ain't so?!!!?  No welcome for you?

I'm so sorry, NappyMD.  I truly am.  

If you started at the beginning of this month, my nephew had just passed and i was all over the place, not much on the board.

Egglettes, join me in giving a  great big welcom to our newest Egglette NappyMD to our Nest!!!

{{{{{{GREAT BIG HUG}}}}}}

I apologize from the bottom of my heart.  I'll welcome you twice before I'll go without, just to make sure.

You are truly welcomed here. 

Now, about bloating.  Try just adding wheat germ in a small amount and see how it goes.  If that doesn't work, try adding only wheat germ oil in a small amount.  If neither works, then you can always use flax seed and/or flax oil to your cocktail - they also have great benefits.  If you don't want flax oil, any other good efa oil will work wonders.

Let us know how that goes and we'll try and help.

We are here for ya.
Blessings,
~Br*nze



NappyMD said:


> No one welcomed me.
> I have been taking the cocktail almost every day since 7/1, but haven't had the wheat germ or its oil since 7/15. Without them I experience no bloating. I tried putting only a teaspoon and the bloating came back, and even beano doesn't help so I haven't been using it at all.  I tried to give up the shake all together but I like the energy and satiety it gives me. Any suggestions?


----------



## ajenee

Hi ladies, I have been following along for a few weeks now and tomorrow will be my first day trying out the shake. I am currently apl , really hoping to get to bsl by the end of this year.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Ajenee to our nest!  
Thanks for joining us, you will <3 the results of the cocktail.  Let us know how it goes tomorrow.  You'll be pleasantly surprised. 


ajenee said:


> Hi ladies, I have been following along for a few weeks now and tomorrow will be my first day trying out the shake. I am currently apl , really hoping to get to bsl by the end of this year.


----------



## U2girl

You are so sweet to post all of this information.  I definitely want to try the shake soon.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thank you, U2girl.
Let us know when you start cocktailin' it, okay?

~B*



U2girl said:


> You are so sweet to post all of this information. I definitely want to try the shake soon.


----------



## Essensual

Hair Hustla,

Guuuuuurl. Your growth is OFF THE METER! I don't think I can handle an update pic. I'm still licking my wounds from my May setback 
My sides are catching up, and my crown is certainly healthier.

..Keep up the great work, Sis!


----------



## NappyMD

I was just bustin' your chops, now I feel guilty! Really no big deal. I knew some praying was going on for a while and wasn't sure if you were accepting new egglettes anyway. I will try a tiny amount as you say, if not I have eaten flax seeds without a problem so I'll use that instead (and maybe ship my Boyle to one of y'all )

I hope the shake isn't somehow causing weight problems. I tried to take a poll but got little response. 



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Say it ain't so?!!!?  No welcome for you?
> 
> I'm so sorry, NappyMD.  I truly am.
> 
> If you started at the beginning of this month, my nephew had just passed and i was all over the place, not much on the board.
> 
> Egglettes, join me in giving a  great big welcom to our newest Egglette NappyMD to our Nest!!!
> 
> {{{{{{GREAT BIG HUG}}}}}}
> 
> I apologize from the bottom of my heart.  I'll welcome you twice before I'll go without, just to make sure.
> 
> You are truly welcomed here.
> 
> Now, about bloating.  Try just adding wheat germ in a small amount and see how it goes.  If that doesn't work, try adding only wheat germ oil in a small amount.  If neither works, then you can always use flax seed and/or flax oil to your cocktail - they also have great benefits.  If you don't want flax oil, any other good efa oil will work wonders.
> 
> Let us know how that goes and we'll try and help.
> 
> We are here for ya.
> Blessings,
> ~Br*nze


----------



## shortycocoa

hi egglettes!  i've been very very busy lately and apologize i haven't been on much.  

I am so sorry to hear about everyone's misfortune lately, but the rain will not last forever and there are brighter days ahead for us all.

getting one's life together requires a lot of work and determination!!  there were a few days when i missed the cocktail or delayed having it until later in the day, but i'm still on it.  i won't ever fall off completely.

BF is still cocktailing it...sometimes he has one twice a day and asks for it as soon as we wake up in the morning and as soon as we get in the door in the evenings.  (we are carpooling since my car broke down last tuesday)...

he has even tried the chlorella tablets....still haven't switched to the powder but we will!   I am just so shocked because he has always put up so much resistance with everything i suggest to him.

he is noticing all the extra health benefits from the cocktail as well and can now see where i was coming from when i first discovered the drink.

i have a few july pics to upload to my fotki but july was really busy for me so i was not really on it with the hair.  i even gave up the head wraps and baggied buns for a while but still tried to keep my hair up in a ponytail or wet bun most days.  i probably had it down 3-4 times this month.

haven't cocktailed it this morning yet but i will in a few minutes.

everyone's progress is amazing!!!  keep up the good work.  

also, welcome to all the new egglettes that have decided to join our nest!!!

to the egglette who was asking which page everyone's pics are on (until we can find the progress pics thread or either get it up and running) I will have to surf through the thread and get back to you on which page mine are on.

I hope I didn't leave anyone or anything out but if i did, please forgive me!

have a most eggscellent day egglettes!


----------



## MzRhonda

I just had my cocktail.


----------



## HairHustla

NappyMD said:


> No one welcomed me.
> I have been taking the cocktail almost every day since 7/1, but haven't had the wheat germ or its oil since 7/15. Without them I experience no bloating. I tried putting only a teaspoon and the bloating came back, and even beano doesn't help so I haven't been using it at all.  I tried to give up the shake all together but I like the energy and satiety it gives me. Any suggestions?


 
*Hi Nappy and happy belated welcome...so sorry about that!  *
*Have you tried the shake with just wheat germ oil?  No actual wheat germ?  Also you could do it with just flax seed instead of wheat germ.  Let me know how it goes and again a very warm welcome to you!  I think since it is summer everyone is scattered here and there but the love is still here!  *


----------



## HairHustla

Essensual said:


> Hair Hustla,
> 
> Guuuuuurl. Your growth is OFF THE METER! I don't think I can handle an update pic. I'm still licking my wounds from my May setback
> My sides are catching up, and my crown is certainly healthier.
> 
> ..Keep up the great work, Sis!


 
*Hey there Essensual, *

*Hang in there girl, I thought that I just was waisting my time...at times but this is the first time I have really stayed consistent with anything and I really am happy that I did so hang in there, that set back will soon be a distant memory!!!  This is your season girl!  Oh and thanx for the compliment, I promise to have pics really soon.  Bronze I have been secretly lurking in the BKT board and I took the plunge and got the softliss and am waiting for Mr. Postman.  You know I follow you everywhere you go...LOL!!! (well I went into BKT by accident but ended up staying)  *


----------



## Angelicus

Hello. I am about to have the cocktail for lunch, before I workout. I did put a 7 month comparison picture on the internet today. It may not seem much  -- but I rejoice over every centimeter.  My hair is definitely thicker, fuller, and stronger. Love you all!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh my, where do I begin?  
First, I just straw/blueberry + banana cocktail'd it.  So frothy, so yummy.

ShortyC~ Girlie, you were definitely missed.  I totally understand.  Life happens.  Glad to know you are hanging in there and doing well.  Thanks for the update.  I perceive my dh will be taking the plunge soon with the cocktail, too.  He keeps eyeing my concoctions.  B4 he was stressing the ills of raw egg, but now, I think he is marvelling over my transformed tresses and boosts of nrg...he'll cross over to the way of the egg, soon. Very soon.




shortycocoa said:


> hi egglettes! i've been very very busy lately and apologize i haven't been on much.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about everyone's misfortune lately, but the rain will not last forever and there are brighter days ahead for us all.
> 
> getting one's life together requires a lot of work and determination!! there were a few days when i missed the cocktail or delayed having it until later in the day, but i'm still on it. i won't ever fall off completely.
> 
> BF is still cocktailing it...sometimes he has one twice a day and asks for it as soon as we wake up in the morning and as soon as we get in the door in the evenings. (we are carpooling since my car broke down last tuesday)...
> 
> he has even tried the chlorella tablets....still haven't switched to the powder but we will! I am just so shocked because he has always put up so much resistance with everything i suggest to him.
> 
> he is noticing all the extra health benefits from the cocktail as well and can now see where i was coming from when i first discovered the drink.
> 
> i have a few july pics to upload to my fotki but july was really busy for me so i was not really on it with the hair. i even gave up the head wraps and baggied buns for a while but still tried to keep my hair up in a ponytail or wet bun most days. i probably had it down 3-4 times this month.
> 
> haven't cocktailed it this morning yet but i will in a few minutes.
> 
> everyone's progress is amazing!!! keep up the good work.
> 
> also, welcome to all the new egglettes that have decided to join our nest!!!
> 
> to the egglette who was asking which page everyone's pics are on (until we can find the progress pics thread or either get it up and running) I will have to surf through the thread and get back to you on which page mine are on.
> 
> I hope I didn't leave anyone or anything out but if i did, please forgive me!
> 
> have a most eggscellent day egglettes!


 
Essensual, I guess I need to remind you, A set-*back* is a what?  A set-*up* for a *comeback*.!!   Receive that!



Essensual said:


> Hair Hustla,
> 
> Guuuuuurl. Your growth is OFF THE METER! I don't think I can handle an update pic. I'm still licking my wounds from my May setback
> My sides are catching up, and my crown is certainly healthier.
> 
> ..Keep up the great work, Sis!


 
You got to be ready to handle the love, over here, NappyMD.  We gon' pile it on ya!  

And um, ship your stuff straight to me, I'll take it.  Right on down south...Thanks in advance! 

The cocktail causes weight problems if you add protein powder and a whole lot of extras to it.  If you stick to the OG recipe, you won't encounter that.  I never gained with this, but as soon as I jumped on the bandwagon of adding protein and all this other stuff, i started to feel the weight.  I knew to jump off that wagon, with a quickness.  

And, don't eat when you drink this, which would be kinda hard to do, since it fills you up for hours, literally.  But sometimes i'd have my cocktail and be tempted to eat breakfast with everyone else.  erplexed Not a good idea.    That's why I usually skip the cocktail on weekends.  Lately, since I'm determined to release poundage, I've been cocktailing on weekends, too.  Carbs banish from me!



NappyMD said:


> I was just bustin' your chops, now I feel guilty! Really no big deal. I knew some praying was going on for a while and wasn't sure if you were accepting new egglettes anyway. I will try a tiny amount as you say, if not I have eaten flax seeds without a problem so I'll use that instead (and maybe ship my Boyle to one of y'all )
> 
> I hope the shake isn't somehow causing weight problems. I tried to take a poll but got little response.


 
HairHustla, I felt the presence of Egglettes there, I really did. 
All I gotta say, be prepared to have hand-in-hair disease.  Lord, my hair feels so good.  I haven't worn a bun in a month.  Protective style, say what?  I have returned to the Glam Life, and I love it.  It misses me.  Let me know if you need help with it, okay?



HairHustla said:


> *Hey there Essensual, *
> 
> *Hang in there girl, I thought that I just was waisting my time...at times but this is the first time I have really stayed consistent with anything and I really am happy that I did so hang in there, that set back will soon be a distant memory!!! This is your season girl! Oh and thanx for the compliment, I promise to have pics really soon. Bronze I have been secretly lurking in the BKT board and I took the plunge and got the softliss and am waiting for Mr. Postman. You know I follow you everywhere you go...LOL!!! (well I went into BKT by accident but ended up staying) *


 
Angelicus, Sweetness, I'm gonna have to put up that thread bcs you guys are off the chain with progress!  HairHustla singing praises, you, I even have something to sing about.  I'll try and do it tonight.  Someone send me a reminder before midnight, okay?

Tallnomad, Puffy, Aspire, Stella, Yodie any others who have progress pics to post?  Get your pics together, Egglettes we gonna do this thang.



Angelicus said:


> Hello. I am about to have the cocktail for lunch, before I workout. I did put a 7 month comparison picture on the internet today. It may not seem much  -- but I rejoice over every centimeter.  My hair is definitely thicker, fuller, and stronger. Love you all!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

About to cocktail it, Have a Blessed One!


----------



## GANicole

I just had my morning cocktail with frozen mango blended in. Yummy!
I did not have a shake Friday or Saturday and I could really tell. I was not as energetic as I usually am. I will never miss another shake.
I experimented this morning and added an extra egg to my shake. The additional egg masked the taste of the wheat germ oil. I probably will not use 2 eggs consistently but figured i would share the tip with others in case you do not like taste of the oil. It turned me off at first but I grown to ALMOST enjoy the taste in my shake now. 
I had a major set back last month. I went to the Domincan salon and they damaged my hair horribly with the amount of heat they used. Since that visit i have trimmed several inches of hair off so I am more determined than ever to grow long healthy hair. I have a LONG way to go but I am sure this shake will help me tremendously!!! Thanks Ladies and happy hair growing to you all!


----------



## ajenee

Hi everyone. Sorry I didn't get a chance to update on my first shake yesterday. I did the orig recipe w/soymilk and added strawberries and a little agave nectar for sweetness. I really liked the way it tasted. Kinda like a nutty strawberry milkshake.


----------



## MzRhonda

We cocktailed it here this morning.

I'm liking the energy and the fact I am not hungry. This will be great for me to drink in the mornings when I go back to work in September it will get me through the morning until lunch time.


----------



## HairHustla

Angelicus said:


> Hello. I am about to have the cocktail for lunch, before I workout. I did put a 7 month comparison picture on the internet today. It may not seem much  -- but I rejoice over every centimeter.  My hair is definitely thicker, fuller, and stronger. Love you all!


 
Angelicus,

I am lovin your growth girl and planning to be right there with ya before long!  Whooo chile that is some growth!!!


----------



## HairHustla

HairHustla, I felt the presence of Egglettes there, I really did. 
All I gotta say, be prepared to have hand-in-hair disease. Lord, my hair feels so good. I haven't worn a bun in a month. Protective style, say what? I have returned to the Glam Life, and I love it. It misses me. Let me know if you need help with it, okay?

*LOL!!!  I knew I couldn't keep down those egglette vibes for long.  Yes I am singing praises, I am happy that my hair is finally showing signs of life and I can not wait to have hand in hair disease although with all this new growth I already am having to slap my hand daily!!!! For the first time in I don't know how many years, I can actually put my hair up in a chignon!!! I can not believe it ladies...(sighs as tears of joy run down her cheek )*


----------



## Essensual

Weinterruptyourregularlyscheduleddaytobringyouthisveryurgentmessage:

HELLOOOO EGGLETTES!!

*Essensual here to make a public DECLARATION that the Setback of May 2009 is OFFICIALLY--OVAH!! WOOT!WOOT!
Disclaimer: Okay the June09 pic does appear a bit CLOSER than the previous pics, but I'm sure you understand that my neck is in the same place and my hair has grown is relationship to the placement of said neck. That is all.

...on another note. I'm giving props to the EGG.PERIOD. Internally.Externally.Howevah! Da egg is da bomb. I've recently added the egg protein treatment in the regi and, YEEEEEESSS DAAAHLINGS, it's a keeper for sure! 

So. All you lurkers, naysayers, and hesitaters.....*GET IN ON THAT EGG, BOO!*


----------



## Angelicus

Essensual, I am happy for you! A question for you: Since you're over your setback, are you noticing nail growth too?

My shake tastes like cake batter when I only add a half of frozen banana as my fruit. Yummy in the tummy! 

PS: Of course I had my shake today!


----------



## Stella B.

Essensual said:


> Weinterruptyourregularlyscheduleddaytobringyouthisveryurgentmessage:
> 
> HELLOOOO EGGLETTES!!
> 
> *Essensual here to make a public DECLARATION that the Setback of May 2009 is OFFICIALLY--OVAH!! WOOT!WOOT!
> Disclaimer: Okay the June09 pic does appear a bit CLOSER than the previous pics, but I'm sure you understand that my neck is in the same place and my hair has grown is relationship to the placement of said neck. That is all.
> 
> ...on another note. I'm giving props to the EGG.PERIOD. Internally.Externally.Howevah! Da egg is da bomb. I've recently added the egg protein treatment in the regi and, YEEEEEESSS DAAAHLINGS, it's a keeper for sure!
> 
> So. All you lurkers, naysayers, and hesitaters.....*GET IN ON THAT EGG, BOO!*



Essensual, now do you think you can get a little more excited about all that hair progress you got goin on? Girl, I am so happy for you-your set-back days are behind you, and only good things ahead ! Here's to milk and eggs y'all!!!!!:fat:


----------



## Essensual

Angelicus said:


> Essensual, I am happy for you! A question for you: Since you're over your setback, *are you noticing nail growth too?*
> 
> My shake tastes like cake batter when I only add a half of frozen banana as my fruit. Yummy in the tummy!
> 
> PS: Of course I had my shake today!


 
I have indeed. But I gotta tell ya. The best thing my nails ever met was a bottle of Chlorella. If I could just be consistent with that (finances cause me to "juggle" supplements) it would be on and poppin'.


----------



## Essensual

Stella B. said:


> Essensual, now do you think you can get a little more excited about all that hair progress you got goin on? Girl, I am so happy for you-your set-back days are behind you, and only good things ahead ! Here's to milk and eggs y'all!!!!!:fat:


 
Now Stella,

Y'all know when "E" gets excited, she's gets EXCITED! Need I remind you about the incident with the FEDEX man?


----------



## GANicole

Good morning, All!

I am getting ready to drink my morning shake. 

Have a great day!


----------



## tallnomad

hey ladies---haven't been here in awhile and haven't been having my beloved shake due to travel.  drinking it now.  

enjoy!


----------



## MzRhonda

Drank shake this morning. 

I bought frozen peaches today to add to my shake for tomorrow.


----------



## NappyMD

Ladies,

I am a HUGE egg fan, and yesterday was the first am I didn't have my shake in a long time (that and the one day I tried to give it up cause I was worried about weight gain ). I tell you what, though, I started this shake thinking it would help my hair, but now I am an addict. I LOVE the energy and fullness, and when I wake up in the morning my body screams, "workout and Egg cocktail!!!".  With the megatek and other LHCF stuff I started, I probably won't be able to tell if it helped. But screw the hair, my BODY loves this stuff 

The reason I didn't have my shake yesterday was because I came to visit my hubby (we are long distance) for vacation and he didn't have a blender. So we bought one yesterday, along with some peaches and bananas that I cut up and froze overnight.  I also found ground flaxseed on sale!  

So with the ground flaxseed, my new recipe is:
1 c. soymilk (100 cals)
1 raw egg (70 cals)
1 tbsp ground flaxseed (50 cals)
1/2 frozen banana and a little berry or peach (<80 cals)
a few grapes for sweetness (since I forgot to buy Agave) (60 cals)
Total calories: 350-400

It's wonderful. It's for life i think 

Unless it magically makes me gain weight


----------



## foxee

I cocktailed it this morning, ladies!  Someone mentioned nail growth earlier and this thread ...my nails are off the chain!  Not only the growth, but they're very strong.


----------



## Essensual

NappyMD said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I am a HUGE egg fan, and yesterday was the first am I didn't have my shake in a long time (that and the one day I tried to give it up cause I was worried about weight gain ). I tell you what, though, I started this shake thinking it would help my hair, but now I am an addict. I LOVE the energy and fullness, and when I wake up in the morning my body screams, "workout and Egg cocktail!!!". With the megatek and other LHCF stuff I started, I probably won't be able to tell if it helped. But screw the hair, my BODY loves this stuff
> 
> The reason I didn't have my shake yesterday was because I came to visit my hubby (*we are long distance*) for vacation and he didn't have a blender. So we bought one yesterday, along with some peaches and bananas that I cut up and froze overnight. I also found ground flaxseed on sale!
> 
> So with the ground flaxseed, my new recipe is:
> 1 c. soymilk (100 cals)
> 1 raw egg (70 cals)
> 1 tbsp ground flaxseed (50 cals)
> 1/2 frozen banana and a little berry or peach (<80 cals)
> a few grapes for sweetness (since I forgot to buy Agave) (60 cals)
> Total calories: 350-400
> 
> It's wonderful. It's for life i think
> 
> Unless it magically makes me gain weight


 
......


----------



## growinglong777

I am cocktailing daily,, I just love this!


----------



## MzRhonda

Just finished todays cocktail.


----------



## leontyneb

I am not understanding this. I have gained 19 pounds in 2 weeks and I had stopped putting the whey protein in my drink for over a month.  Now, I am wondering what has caused me to gain all this weight in a short period of time. I am still eating the same way, which is healthy, and the only thing that I can think of that has caused me to gain weight is the wheat germ oil. I talked to a personal trainer and he told me that protein does not put weight on you. It helps you to loose weight.  He is correct!  Before I started taking this drink, I have always taking whey protein and I have always lost weight or maintain my weight. Protein helps to recover for your muscles after a workout.  Our body has muscle in it.  The only way protein can put on weight is if you take in too much protein.  That is what the personal trainer told me.  So, I don't know what to do. I want to continue the drink, but the wheat germ has caused me to gain so much weight.  What should I do?


----------



## NappyMD

leontyneb said:


> I am not understanding this. I have gained 19 pounds in 2 weeks and I had stopped putting the whey protein in my drink for over a month.  Now, I am wondering what has caused me to gain all this weight in a short period of time. I am still eating the same way, which is healthy, and the only thing that I can think of that has caused me to gain weight is the wheat germ oil. I talked to a personal trainer and he told me that protein does not put weight on you. It helps you to loose weight.  He is correct!  Before I started taking this drink, I have always taking whey protein and I have always lost weight or maintain my weight. Protein helps to recover for your muscles after a workout.  Our body has muscle in it.  The only way protein can put on weight is if you take in too much protein.  That is what the personal trainer told me.  So, I don't know what to do. I want to continue the drink, but the wheat germ has caused me to gain so much weight.  What should I do?


Hi
Of course mak sure you double check the calories in your shake as well as your daily intake. 19 lbs is too much to be just fat. You may have an allergy to an ingredient, ie the wheat germ oil
http://ezinearticles.com/?Is-Weight-Loss-and-Allergies-Connected?&id=580186
I was noticing bloating and water retention with the shake unilateral I ditched the wheat germ for ground flaxseed. I find this a curious subject so I'm wondering what others think about weight gain on this shake


----------



## leontyneb

I have been doing the same shake everyday for years now and never had a problem until I added the wheat germ oil.  I took the protein out of my drink to see if that was it and it wasn't.  It just seems strange to me how can wheat germ oil put on weight.  I am eating the same way that I have always for years and my weight hasn't changed. So, the only thing it could be is the wheat germ oil.  I have noticed people on here cannot do the drink because of weight gain also.  I don't remember if they stated what could have caused it.  They just said they could no longer drink the shake.  Can I do replacements that will give me the same benefits as the wheat germ oil?  Has anybody experienced weight gain?  If they have, what caused the weight gain?


----------



## Essensual

leontyneb said:


> I have been doing the same shake everyday for years now and never had a problem until I added the wheat germ oil. I took the protein out of my drink to see if that was it and it wasn't. It just seems strange to me how can wheat germ oil put on weight. I am eating the same way that I have always for years and my weight hasn't changed. So, the only thing it could be is the wheat germ oil. I have noticed people on here cannot do the drink because of weight gain also. I don't remember if they stated what could have caused it. They just said they could no longer drink the shake. Can I do replacements that will give me the same benefits as the wheat germ oil? Has anybody experienced weight gain? If they have, what caused the weight gain?


 

Food allergy was the first thing that came to my mind as well. Could you be allergic to wheat of wheat byproducts? Not sure if that's the cause, but thought I should ask.


----------



## MzRhonda

NappyMD said:


> Hi
> Of course mak sure you double check the calories in your shake as well as your daily intake. 19 lbs is too much to be just fat. You may have an allergy to an ingredient, ie the wheat germ oil
> http://ezinearticles.com/?Is-Weight-Loss-and-Allergies-Connected?&id=580186
> I was noticing bloating and water retention with the shake unilateral I ditched the wheat germ for ground flaxseed. I find this a curious subject so I'm wondering what others think about weight gain on this shake


 
Is it the wheat germ or the wheat germ oil that seems to be the problem or both?

I love this shake too but I am not interested in gaining weight. I drink it in the mornings after my workouts for the protein(recovery).


----------



## NappyMD

MzRhonda said:


> Is it the wheat germ or the wheat germ oil that seems to be the problem or both?
> 
> I love this shake too but I am not interested in gaining weight. I drink it in the mornings after my workouts for the protein(recovery).



Same here, girl - I bet we are both drinking it after the shred   ever since I added the banana I think about my shake to get me through the rest of the workout! 

for me, wheat germ oil and the raw wheat germ caused a problem (though I can have it toasted). I have been good since switching to the flaxseed.


----------



## Stella B.

leontyneb said:


> I have been doing the same shake everyday for years now and never had a problem until I added the wheat germ oil.  I took the protein out of my drink to see if that was it and it wasn't.  It just seems strange to me how can wheat germ oil put on weight.  I am eating the same way that I have always for years and my weight hasn't changed. So, the only thing it could be is the wheat germ oil.  I have noticed people on here cannot do the drink because of weight gain also.  I don't remember if they stated what could have caused it.  They just said they could no longer drink the shake.  Can I do replacements that will give me the same benefits as the wheat germ oil?  Has anybody experienced weight gain?  If they have, what caused the weight gain?



Our hair cocktail can be calorie dense, that's why its important to choose your ingredients carefully, noting how many calories are in each ingredient. When I first started the drink in January of this year, I chose to add only one wheat ingredient-the wheat germ (toasted, not raw) because I suspected I might be allergen prone to wheat from my past eating habits. I never added the wheat germ oil in my drink because I was taking EFA's in liquid form (poured over hot cereal) that has the same omega's as wheat germ oil, just not as much vitamin e. Three weeks later I had to stop using the wheat germ because my stomach was not digesting it properly. That forced me to find a replacement for the wheat germ. I decided to nibble on a quarter cup of granola, (fiber, iron and vitamin e) and a handful of almonds (high in vitamin e) before drinking the basic egg shake. I was determined to get all the nutrients that this drink offers, so I became a label reader, noting nutritional value and calories on products used in the drink. The wheat germ oil is about 130 calories a tablespoon, and extremely high in vitamin e, and omega's. So you'll want to replace it with something else that offers similar nutritional value, and maybe not as many calories. Yes, I've gained a few pounds while on this cocktail, but because I drink it on alternate week days, this has helped me to control my weight. I'm a thicka kind of girl anyway, and I'm more than willing to sacrifice a few pounds for more hair! 
Drinking my cocktail now, while I'm typing...ummm,ummm, good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## foxee

Cocktailed it twice yesterday and once this morning!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hi all, I've been unavailable, but still holding down the cocktail!!!  Thanks for taking up the slack and addressing all concerns.  

I will not be able to post very often for about a week, so keep at it and grow some waistlength hair, okay?


----------



## MzRhonda

NappyMD said:


> Same here, girl - I bet we are both drinking it after the shred  ever since I added the banana I think about my shake to get me through the rest of the workout!
> 
> for me, wheat germ oil and the raw wheat germ caused a problem (though I can have it toasted). I have been good since switching to the flaxseed.


 
Yep I am drinking it after the shred it gives me so much energy which I need during.I don't have the wheat germ oil but do have the raw wheat germ which I have been adding I also have flaxseed here at home but have not added it to my shake.

So would substituting the flaxseed for the wheat germ give similar hair beneifts without the added weight gain?   

What I like is the benefits of the protein after a workout, the energy I have after drinking it and the fullness and no hunger for several hours along with the hair benefits....this will help me get through my mornings at work until lunch time without snacking and nibbling all morning so I need some alternative ingredients that won't give me the extra weight.

Thanks.


----------



## shortycocoa

hello egglettes I'm just checking in....still cocktailing!


----------



## Angelicus

Hi everyone.

Please ingest the shake in the morning on an empty stomach if you can.

I am noticing that people are using the cocktail as a recovery drink. That is kind of a no-no. Recovery drinks should have a 4:1 carb to protein ratio. While I think that drinking Mary's original shake recipe is almost, kind of pushing it as a recovery drink, it is an absolute no-no to drink Mary's shake + protein powder as a recovery drink. 

Mary's original recipe has about 13 grams of protein. That means that the shake that is made needs 52 grams of carbs to be considered a recovery drink. If yours measures up, awesome!

The best recovery drink: Chocolate Milk. Body builders and athletes use it.


----------



## growinglong777

Thank you so much for this info Angelicus.. It is greatly appreciated. I just love this drink.


----------



## MzRhonda

Angelicus said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Please ingest the shake in the morning on an empty stomach if you can.
> 
> I am noticing that people are using the cocktail as a recovery drink. That is kind of a no-no. Recovery drinks should have a 4:1 carb to protein ratio. While I think that drinking Mary's original shake recipe is almost, kind of pushing it as a recovery drink, it is an absolute no-no to drink Mary's shake + protein powder as a recovery drink.
> 
> Mary's original recipe has about 13 grams of protein. That means that the shake that is made needs 52 grams of carbs to be considered a recovery drink. If yours measures up, awesome!
> 
> The best recovery drink: Chocolate Milk. Body builders and athletes use it.


 
Interesting, I see that most of the recommended protein powders have about 1/2 the amount of carbs to protein. IE, Muscle Milk has 34 g protein and 17 g carbs per serving and EAS has 42 g protein and 24 g carbs per serving and these are highly recommended powders.


----------



## Angelicus

MzRhonda said:


> Interesting, I see that most of the recommended protein powders have about 1/2 the amount of carbs to protein. IE, Muscle Milk has 34 g protein and 17 g carbs per serving and EAS has 42 g protein and 24 g carbs per serving and these are highly recommended powders.


Off topic of the protein shake: They are packed with protein, however, not recommended for recovery. They are protein shakes to strengthen muscles. However, your body needs more carbs after a workout (hence, the reason why athletes drink chocolate milk after working out). Carbs are your fuel. Accelerade brand is recommended for recovery-- I would check into that brand.

We can discuss the purpose for recovery via PM. There is a wealth of information on recovery drinks I would like to share with you. 

BTW: Yes, I did have my shake.  I'm on P90x still so I am not eating the nutrient rich, biotin infused yolk, or the wheat germ oil.


----------



## MzRhonda

Angelicus said:


> Off topic of the protein shake: They are packed with protein, however, not recommended for recovery. They are protein shakes to strengthen muscles. However, your body needs more carbs after a workout (hence, the reason why athletes drink chocolate milk after working out). Carbs are your fuel. Accelerade brand is recommended for recovery-- I would check into that brand.
> 
> We can discuss the purpose for recovery via PM. There is a wealth of information on recovery drinks I would like to share with you.
> 
> BTW: Yes, I did have my shake.  I'm on P90x still so I am not eating the nutrient rich, biotin infused yolk, or the wheat germ oil.


 
Thanks for the info.....my purpose for drinking the shake after a workout is to strenthen my muscles I guess recovery was the wrong word to use. I had been drinking a protein shake after my workouts before coming to this thread without the extras.

Anywho...I just love this shake.  I didn't have one this morning because my dh is home from work and wanted me to make him some oyster stew and I just had to have some.  I really missed my drink this morning.


----------



## NappyMD

Angelicus said:


> Off topic of the protein shake: They are packed with protein, however, not recommended for recovery. They are protein shakes to strengthen muscles. However, your body needs more carbs after a workout (hence, the reason why athletes drink chocolate milk after working out). Carbs are your fuel. Accelerade brand is recommended for recovery-- I would check into that brand.
> 
> We can discuss the purpose for recovery via PM. There is a wealth of information on recovery drinks I would like to share with you.
> 
> BTW: Yes, I did have my shake.  I'm on P90x still so I am not eating the nutrient rich, biotin infused yolk, or the wheat germ oil.



Hmm, my shake is my breakfast, not necessarily recovery but it feels great after working out. If you are a morning exerciser, your breakfast will always be your recovery, so I don't see how to avoid it. Carbs are good fuel but protein is good for muscles and is eventually converted into glucose, causing a slow release of nutrients. My body only likes protein, fruit/veggies, and uber complex carbs so chocolate milk would be bad for me   I do always add fruit so that contributes some carbs. I can't see how taking away protein to get a certain ratio is beneficial 

DH has been drinking the shake with me the last few mornings. I put toasted wheat germ instead of flaxseed in his and also make him a sandwich cause he's an athlete. I hope it doesn't grow his hair cause he shaves his head and I love it 

MzRhonda, flaxseed has similar amounts of vitamin E and omegas, especially if you use the oil. I don't know if it works as well for hair but it suppresses my appetite and tastes great 
http://afroglitzmag.com/beauty/healthy-foods-for-hair-growth/


----------



## MzRhonda

NappyMD said:


> Hmm, my shake is my breakfast, not necessarily recovery but it feels great after working out. If you are a morning exerciser, your breakfast will always be your recovery, so I don't see how to avoid it. Carbs are good fuel but protein is good for muscles and is eventually converted into glucose, causing a slow release of nutrients. My body only likes protein, fruit/veggies, and uber complex carbs so chocolate milk would be bad for me  I do always add fruit so that contributes some carbs. I can't see how taking away protein to get a certain ratio is beneficial
> 
> DH has been drinking the shake with me the last few mornings. I put toasted wheat germ instead of flaxseed in his and also make him a sandwich cause he's an athlete. I hope it doesn't grow his hair cause he shaves his head and I love it
> 
> MzRhonda, flaxseed has similar amounts of vitamin E and omegas, especially if you use the oil. I don't know if it works as well for hair but it suppresses my appetite and tastes great
> http://afroglitzmag.com/beauty/healthy-foods-for-hair-growth/


 
Thanks NappyMD I'll check it out.


----------



## MagnoliaBelle

I had a great shake week (4 out of the 5 days), and I'm shooting for this weekend! 
Best Wishes everyone!


----------



## Aspire

Still cocktailing, but lately I have been crashing after.  Not good . . . will need to take the time to see what I am doing differently.


----------



## Aspire

leontyneb said:


> I am not understanding this. I have gained 19 pounds in 2 weeks and I had stopped putting the whey protein in my drink for over a month.  Now, I am wondering what has caused me to gain all this weight in a short period of time. I am still eating the same way, which is healthy, and the only thing that I can think of that has caused me to gain weight is the wheat germ oil. I talked to a personal trainer and he told me that protein does not put weight on you. It helps you to loose weight.  He is correct!  Before I started taking this drink, I have always taking whey protein and I have always lost weight or maintain my weight. Protein helps to recover for your muscles after a workout.  Our body has muscle in it.  The only way protein can put on weight is if you take in too much protein.  That is what the personal trainer told me.  So, I don't know what to do. I want to continue the drink, but the wheat germ has caused me to gain so much weight.  What should I do?



Yes, I noticed this as well.   I think it came from a couple of factors. . . 
1 - I did not usually eat breakfast before starting the cocktail.  So for me,this was just additional added calories.   I resolved by eating less calories the rest of the day
2 - My favorite fruit to add was a banana - 120-170 calories each.  I normally added 1 - 1.5.  I now rarely use bananas, and if I do I only add one half.
3- I was gaining muscle, which we all know weighs more than fat.  So I was getting denser as well as fatter.   Not good.  I am coming to terms with that by watching the way my clothing fits versus the scale.  I am now the same size as prior to cocktailing, but I weigh more.   Not to sure if that is a resolution or not.  I think I am still very weight conscience.

-


----------



## Blaque*Angel

hello ladies

i fell off, but i am back on track today!! i cocktailed twice today 

i felt full all morning, but now i'm very hungry!! lol

i will have a meal, although i wanted to have three cocktails!!

i hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## leontyneb

Thanks!  I did not know the wheat germ alone is 130 calories and that was all I was taking was the germ oil and not the wheat germ.  That is a lot of calories for one item.  I am going to have to find something else to replace it.  I love the drink.  I love what it has done to my hair.  I am working the extra 19 pounds off.  It's coming off!  THANK GOD!!! I am just shocked about the wheat germ oil.  Here is what I was taking:

1 tablespoon of wheat germ oil
1 cup of organic milk
1 organic egg
1 scoop of whey protein
2 frozen strawberries

Ever since I took out the wheat germ oill, I haven't gained any more weight.  So, I will substitute the wheat germ oil.

Thanks again!


----------



## leontyneb

Aspire said:


> Yes, I noticed this as well.   I think it came from a couple of factors. . .
> 1 - I did not usually eat breakfast before starting the cocktail.  So for me,this was just additional added calories.   I resolved by eating less calories the rest of the day
> 2 - My favorite fruit to add was a banana - 120-170 calories each.  I normally added 1 - 1.5.  I now rarely use bananas, and if I do I only add one half.
> 3- I was gaining muscle, which we all know weighs more than fat.  So I was getting denser as well as fatter.   Not good.  I am coming to terms with that by watching the way my clothing fits versus the scale.  I am now the same size as prior to cocktailing, but I weigh more.   Not to sure if that is a resolution or not.  I think I am still very weight conscience.
> 
> -



I had noticed the weight gain with my clothes and then I decided to go on the scale because I knew something was not right.  That is when I found out I gained 19 pounds about to hit 20 pounds.  The nurse consultant told me you are overweight because of my height.  I felt the gain mainly in my clothes.  My clothes were tight around my waist and I kept trying to figure out where is this weight gain coming from. I knew I didn't change my eating habits.  I have been eating the same way for years and all I ever do is loose weight or stay the same. The only way I would gain a little weight is if I consistently eat fast food and I would only gain 5 pounds and that's it and loose that immediately.  19 pounds is ridiculous!! Well, the weight is going down. My clothes are starting to feel a little better.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

i have gained weight, but that is because i fell off and started eating take aways a couple of times a week! 

since i'm using this shake as a meal replacement, i hope i lose weight and do not gain anymore!!

today i woke up at 6 am with energy like never before  that alone has inspired me to not slack off ever again,.


----------



## Stella B.

Hi egglets! Just checking in to see if things are going ok. I will be cocktailing in a few, and I will be thinking of you all!
Here's to hair, and lots of it!


----------



## peppers01

Hey Bronze and fellow egglets! Yes I said egglets! I've been on hiatus for several months after gaining some unwanted weight gain while drinking my shake. Well, I've decided to try it again, minus the wheat germ oil, since it was thought to be the culprit behind weight gain. My skin was so beautiful and glowing while taking the shake. That alone is enough motivation for me to give it another go. Today is my first day back on it. 

I've also been off of LHCF for a while. Not because I was bored with the site, but because I learned some many great thing from my Niko's cuzins. I was able to get my hair where I wanted; keeping it simple. As of now, my hair is about 1/2 inch past the bottom part of my bra!

Sorry so long, but here's my recipe

2 eggs
1/2 cup of skim milk
1 tsp lecithin
2tbspn flaxseed oil
3 strawberries
2 tbspn wheat germ
1 tspn MSM

Bronze or anyone else, since I've been gone so long, are there any updates regarding any of my ingredients? I'm also interested in knowing what the result people have noticed since taking the shake.


----------



## Aspire

leontyneb said:


> I had noticed the weight gain with my clothes and then I decided to go on the scale because I knew something was not right.  That is when I found out I gained 19 pounds about to hit 20 pounds.  The nurse consultant told me you are overweight because of my height.  I felt the gain mainly in my clothes.  My clothes were tight around my waist and I kept trying to figure out where is this weight gain coming from. I knew I didn't change my eating habits.  I have been eating the same way for years and all I ever do is loose weight or stay the same. The only way I would gain a little weight is if I consistently eat fast food and I would only gain 5 pounds and that's it and loose that immediately.  19 pounds is ridiculous!! Well, the weight is going down. My clothes are starting to feel a little better.  Thanks for the info!



Yeah, 19 lbs probably would have me running to my doc as well.  I used to be able to shed pounds so easily, now the suckers move in and order more food.   I am only 5ft 2.5in, so I definitely understand.   I am glad you are seeing a difference though (wish I were).

-----------------

Still cocktailing.  Crashing is not so much an issue though as I have upped the produce in my overall diet and eliminated more cooked food (I was slipping in my raw routine).  I think I may move to 2 eggs again though, I like the taste better.  It seemed creamier . . . .?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Hey Egglettes 

I've been cocktailing twice a day since Monday and having a healthy meal at night.

It has given me the motivation to cook every day, lol as i want my meal to be worthwhile.

I am doing great.

OK, I had a secret BC 
This is the first time in my life i have had short hair, but I am loving it!!  It is so easy to manage and I agree with the ladies that say you feel "free" All i do is co wash, twice a day,moisture and seal. I am looking forward to seeing what my new head of hair will look like.

Since drinking the shake and taking chlorella i noticed my new growth was extra thick and i would prefer all of my hair to be that way.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Egglettes!  How Goes It?  Well wishes to all of you.  Don't have time to catch-up, but i'm still cocktailin' it.  Please reach out to those with questions if you have answers.  Gotta go and keep posting!!


----------



## foxee

Hi Egglettes!

The last two weeks I've been using the cocktail as a meal replacement but I lost too much weight!  So now I'm cocktailing it when I wake up and then eat breakfast an hour later.  I'm also drinking a chocolate Boost drink before bedtime to help pack on the pounds.


----------



## GANicole

I have been horrible!  I have been very sporadic with my shakes for the last week and a half.  I need to get back on track ASAP.  I will be back to the cocktail in the morning.


----------



## Stella B.

GANicole said:


> I have been horrible!  I have been very sporadic with my shakes for the last week and a half.  I need to get back on track ASAP.  I will be back to the cocktail in the morning.


Get back on your cocktail honey, cause long hair waits for no one! Glad to know that you haven't given it up completely, and you're getting back on track. Drink up y'all---here's to hair, and lots of it!


----------



## NappyMD

Having an egg shake with oatmeal in it now. I fell off the last 3 days. Even though the flaxseed/rest of the shake suppresses my appetite, I felt really weak the other day due to low calorie intake while working out so I tried a carb heavy breakfast for a while. So we'll see how it goes


----------



## Blaque*Angel

foxee said:


> Hi Egglettes!
> 
> The last two weeks I've been using the cocktail as a meal replacement but I lost too much weight! So now I'm cocktailing it when I wake up and then eat breakfast an hour later. I'm also drinking a chocolate Boost drink before bedtime to help pack on the pounds.


 

Ooh, this is just what i wanted to read! 

How much weight did you lose?

Did you eat any meals a day?or just drank the shake three times a day?

I began drinking two shakes a day as meal replacements, I finally don't feel hungry today


----------



## Pooks

I'M BAAAACK!

I wandered far away from home (almost 2 months), now I'm comin' home!  

 I've been eating cooked eggs often and putting wheatgerm over my cereal for the past few days, but I bought my organic eggs yesterday, and TOMORROW morning I will get... back... on... this... shake, I WILL!  


Blaque*Angel said:


> OK, I had a secret BC
> This is the first time in my life i have had short hair, but I am loving it!!  It is so easy to manage and I agree with the ladies that say you feel "free" All i do is co wash, twice a day,moisture and seal. I am looking forward to seeing what my new head of hair will look like.
> 
> Since drinking the shake and taking chlorella i noticed my new growth was extra thick and i would prefer all of my hair to be that way.


 
*B*A does secret BC??!!!*

I have obviously been gone too long, LOL!  I missed you guys...


----------



## Stella B.

NappyMD said:


> Having an egg shake with oatmeal in it now. I fell off the last 3 days. Even though the flaxseed/rest of the shake suppresses my appetite, I felt really weak the other day due to low calorie intake while working out so I tried a carb heavy breakfast for a while. So we'll see how it goes



Yes, I know what you mean NappyMD! Even though the cocktail is a good balance of vitamins and nutrients, we still have to think about getting enough carbs and protein to keep our energy level up. I like the way you're trying different ways to maintain a balanced diet that's good for you. I'm like you in that my body craves carbs, and my tastebuds do too!


----------



## MzRhonda

NappyMD said:


> Having an egg shake with oatmeal in it now. I fell off the last 3 days. Even though the flaxseed/rest of the shake suppresses my appetite, I felt really weak the other day due to low calorie intake while working out so I tried a carb heavy breakfast for a while. So we'll see how it goes


 
I add a scoop of protein powder to mine and that helps.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

pookiwah said:


> *B*A does secret BC??!!!*
> 
> I have obviously been gone too long, LOL! I missed you guys...


 

missed you too chica 

the BC was a spur of the moment thing! 

but i am loving it


----------



## Pooks

Shook it up this morning ladies: 1 egg, rice milk, pineapple/guava/banana juice, WG and WGO.  Simple and yummy reintroduction.  Have a great day all!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

pookiwah said:


> Shook it up this morning ladies: 1 egg, rice milk, pineapple/guava/banana juice, WG and WGO. Simple and yummy reintroduction. Have a great day all!


 

SOUNDS NICE!!! 

I've not cocktailed yet, As i have no appetite!!!

i will do shortly though


----------



## Blaque*Angel

pookiwah said:


> Shook it up this morning ladies: 1 egg, rice milk, pineapple/guava/banana juice, WG and WGO. Simple and yummy reintroduction. Have a great day all!


 
oh yeah girl, 
buy a maxim juice n go blender from ebay. 
they are small and so convienient


----------



## Pooks

^^ Good lookin' out!  Will look into this when my disposable income regulates again...


----------



## U2girl

Okay, about a week or so ago, I tried the shake . 

Well, I tried it again this morning and this time, I used Agave Nectar and it made all the difference in the world.  Not that I have to have sweet, but it did improve the taste.  Also before, I put strawberries in it and that pulp was - Blech!  Anyways, long and the short is Much, Much Better and I will be able to drink the shake from now on.  

I will be drinking the shake 3-4 times per week.  This shake makes a great breakfast.


----------



## peppers01

I'm just checking in. I've been drinking my shake everyday (once a day). I've been drinking it for breakfast or after I finish working out if I didn't have time that morning or if I ate breakfast. I have already noticed that glowing skin all over! My energy and mood are so good. I've decided to drink my shake once a day b/c I was thinking even though I've been working out everyday, taking in that many calories plus eating full meals is definitely gonna make me gain weight. As long as I'm feeling and seeing the results that I want no need to overdo the shake.

Where is Bronze? I wanted my official welcome back from the OP. 

Also, have any of the long-term drinkers noticed any additional results. I really want to know, b/c I refuse to read back that far or is there another thread with results? anyone?

Happy growing eggletts!


----------



## Stella B.

Hey eggletts! Just checking in *finally *with my six month progress pics from the hair shake. Wasn't sure where to post them... looking around for the results survey, but didn't see one.  I posted a blog if you're interested in viewing here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=10706

Here's a comparison pic to show my results. I can honestly say I gained 5 to 5 1/2 inches in length over a six month period from January-June. My relaxed ends are still not as thick as I would like them to be, but my hair is growing. I have not used any heat (hair dryer only) since Dec. 2007.





The pic in the upper left corner was taken in January. (then)
The big pic is the baby kook at me (now)!
Here's to hair, and lots of it! Drink up y'all!!!!!


----------



## MzRhonda

Stella B. said:


> Hey eggletts! Just checking in *finally *with my six month progress pics from the hair shake. Wasn't sure where to post them... looking around for the results survey, but didn't see one.  I posted a blog if you're interested in viewing here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=10706
> 
> Here's a comparison pic to show my results. I can honestly say I gained 5 to 5 1/2 inches in length over a six month period from January-June. My relaxed ends are still not as thick as I would like them to be, but my hair is growing. I have not used any heat (hair dryer only) since Dec. 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pic in the upper left corner was taken in January. (then)
> The big pic is the baby kook at me (now)!
> Here's to hair, and lots of it! Drink up y'all!!!!!


 
Great progress, looking good.


----------



## Aspire

Still cocktailing . . . still too darn busy.  Man I wish there were a shake for de-stressing (and if it could do laundry and handle my 13 yr old, I would be one happy camper).


----------



## foxee

Stella B. said:


> Hey eggletts! Just checking in *finally *with my six month progress pics from the hair shake. Wasn't sure where to post them... looking around for the results survey, but didn't see one.  I posted a blog if you're interested in viewing here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=10706
> 
> Here's a comparison pic to show my results. I can honestly say I gained 5 to 5 1/2 inches in length over a six month period from January-June. My relaxed ends are still not as thick as I would like them to be, but my hair is growing. I have not used any heat (hair dryer only) since Dec. 2007.
> 
> The pic in the upper left corner was taken in January. (then)
> The big pic is the baby kook at me (now)!
> Here's to hair, and lots of it! Drink up y'all!!!!!



If anyone was ever in doubt about the *power of the cocktail*, all they need to do is look at your progress pics!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Stella B.

foxee said:


> If anyone was ever in doubt about the *power of the cocktail*, all they need to do is look at your progress pics!  Gorgeous!


Thanks foxee for the sincere compliment! The hair cocktail has made a believer out of me too!


----------



## ajenee

Congrats Stella on your progress that's amazing. Just checking in on my way to my 3rd week. I am still going strong everyday, I switched to the viobin brand of wgo and it has a very strong aftertaste. ( I think I was using spectrum before). I relaxed this weekend and I have about 2 1/2 inches til bsl. I am hoping to reach it using this drink and some exercise . by the middle of Nov.


----------



## Stella B.

ajenee said:


> Congrats Stella on your progress that's amazing. Just checking in on my way to my 3rd week. I am still going strong everyday, I switched to the viobin brand of wgo and it has a very strong aftertaste. ( I think I was using spectrum before). I relaxed this weekend and I have about 2 1/2 inches til bsl. I am hoping to reach it using this drink and some exercise . by the middle of Nov.



Sounds like you're doing good. Just give yourself a little time, stay disciplined, and you will see results!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Great progress Stella


----------



## Taina

Congratulations Stella, Very good progress.
=)
I'm going to start a protein diet to lose weight. Do you think it could workthe same as the shake? I also drinking a proteing shake as well (comercial)


----------



## Hot40

Is there a way to start a spin off thread that shows the out come of the Drink.
I have looked through the thread but can not locate photos.


----------



## Stella B.

Taina said:


> Congratulations Stella, Very good progress.
> =)
> I'm going to start a protein diet to lose weight. Do you think it could workthe same as the shake? I also drinking a proteing shake as well (comercial)


Yes! Adding protein to the diet is beneficial to the hair. I was adding a soy protein powder with spirulina to my drink each time I made it, but now only add protein about twice a week. My body had a very difficult time digesting the protein powder when I was adding it daily. I read an article awhile back that stated the average person needs around 50 grams of protein a day to support the body's systems. That number can vary greatly, based on age, activity level, gender, and weight. Just remember to also eat foods that are full of vitamins and amino acids.  Good luck!


----------



## Relentless

Hi,

Can someone give me the cocktail recipe?  I would like to drink my way to bra strength length.    I can't find the recipe in this forum.


----------



## southernchocolate

^^^^ It's on the very first page of this thread hun.

Ok.......................do you all have room for one more? I've been lurking in this thread for months. I wasn't able to start before because I was overseas and I wasn't about to drink a raw egg from there. But now I'm back in the states (All praises to the Lord God for getting me home safely) and I had my first cocktail today. It wasn't as bad as I thought but I need to add some agave nector or something for more of a taste. 

I'm really hoping that i can stick with it. I get bored so easily and when I don't see results in 2 days (not quite two days, just want to see results right away), I'm ready to move on to the next thing. I'm definitely going to have to practice patience.Wish me luck ladies.


----------



## Stella B.

Welcome southernchocolate!!!! Glad you're thinking about joining us! There's always room for another egglette in the nest!


----------



## Stella B.

Relentless said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone give me the cocktail recipe?  I would like to drink my way to bra strength length.    I can't find the recipe in this forum.



It should be on the first page of this thread. It's typed in red, mid-way the page under Hair Cocktail Ingredients! HTH!


----------



## Aspire

Stella,

Your hair looks gorgeous, and I love the shine in your siggy.

 I don't know if the shake is working for my hair, but I am still taking anyway. Like Bronze says, I gotta have faith.  2 mos and still going.


----------



## Essensual

Okay,

Finally a free moment to say:

Stella B. girl your hair is "showin' out"! Wonderful growth, I just know it's healthy and shines too! Go 'head on, Sis! Keep up the excellent progress!

Come on, Egglettes, keep the pics coming.


----------



## shortycocoa

checking in again....about to be ghost again for a while.  going to visit family.  

welcome southernchocolate.  

and stella b.:  

get down, girl, go 'head get down!!!!

awesome progress.

p.s. bf is still cocktailing it every day!!!

ETA:  Blaque*Angel let me find out you did a BC!!!  Congratulations.... I'm sure you look great.  Do you have pictures to share?


----------



## Stella B.

Aspire said:


> Stella,
> 
> Your hair looks gorgeous, and I love the shine in your siggy.
> 
> I don't know if the shake is working for my hair, but I am still taking anyway. Like Bronze says, I gotta have faith.  2 mos and still going.


Honey, just hang in there! Progress is in the making for us all!



Essensual said:


> Okay,
> 
> Finally a free moment to say:
> 
> Stella B. girl your hair is "showin' out"! Wonderful growth, I just know it's healthy and shines too! Go 'head on, Sis! Keep up the excellent progress!
> 
> Come on, Egglettes, keep the pics coming.


Thanks, Essensual-I was hesitant about posting those pics, hoping my 3 1/2 inches of unstretched new growth wouldn't be 'showin out' on its own, and looking too bad!I wanna see some more pics too, cause you ladies keep me going!



shortycocoa said:


> checking in again....about to be ghost again for a while.  going to visit family.
> 
> welcome southernchocolate.
> 
> and stella b.:
> 
> get down, girl, go 'head get down!!!!
> 
> awesome progress.
> 
> p.s. bf is still cocktailing it every day!!!
> 
> ETA:  Blaque*Angel let me find out you did a BC!!!  Congratulations.... I'm sure you look great.  Do you have pictures to share?


shortycocoa, thanks for the compliment, and where are you disappearing to, again? Just don't stay gone too long, we love to have you around! BF might as well join join us on our little challenge since he's drinking the shake too! Tell him we wanna see his progress pics!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Egglettes!! Gosh, do I miss you guys!  

NappyMD - how r u faring with the cocktail?  Now don't go fainting on us, now?  Sounds like there could be a bun in the oven, huh, huh?  Kidding.  Tell us what adjustments you made so if there is someone else with this concern, they'll know what to do.  Thanks!

Big Welcome to the Nest to Southern Chocolate - Hmmm, so you think you can just quit the cocktail whenever you please? Uh nope.  Your body won't let you stay off the cocktail, so you're a Lifer, mam...uh huh.  Once you go Waistlength Cocktail, you never go back....lol!

...>>>and a Great Big Welcome Back to the Nest to Peppers01!!  Hey Chica!<<<

StellaB, girl, your hair is *IT*!!  You definitely got it goin' on.  Progress seems like such an understatement.  Your hair is delish.  *yum*  {I really need to cocktail it twice a day, I wanna see amazing results like yours.}

Aspire, Faith will do what it's set out to do.  You will get your breakthrough, trust.  Don't give in, don't give up.

U2Girl, I'm glad you found a recipe that works for you.  Welcome again~

Relentless, did you find the recipe?  It's on page 1!  Let us know when you go for it, okay?  I give you a Welcome to The Nest Egglette Relentless - in advance (cause i know you're gonna join).

Blaque~ Did you BC?  Oh my heavens, i've been gone far too long, lemme go look find your posts...I already know it's awesome, though.  Congrats!

Hot40, thanks for reminding me, hang in there, the spinoff thread is coming...

Taina~  You an Egglette, too?  
Welcome to our Nest Egglette Taina!!  
I do believe a protein drink will work wonders for your hair.  I just believe that the cocktail adds more nutrients designed specifically to regrow balding and thinning hair.  I'm sure you'll make the right choice.

Pookiwah, loving that mix of yours, I just wish I had all those exotic ingredients...hang in there, you can do this!

Foxee, so true, so true...I gotta get that progress thread up and running so those who are on the fence can know that this works.

ShortyC~  I feel ya on this, I'm all over the place and just didn't have time to get on the thread or post...come on back, we're here for ya...and tell yo man to holla at us and share his progress, okay?  He'll probably grow more hair than all of us combined....lol~

And ladies, I thank you all for reaching out and encouraging everyone in my absence.  I miss you all and when things get a little more settled, i'll post more often.  I haven't forgotten about you all, I've still been cocktailin' it, but I had to let the board go a bit and handle life as it comes...

Update:
I went to the salon today and got a blowout/f-iron, but I never thought I'd see the day when a _Dominican _Stylist would be jealous of a Sista's hair!!!  

I promise you, this lady ripped out soo much of my hair when she was blow drying, I could have cried.  There was really no other way to understand why she brushed through my hair the way she did.  It didn't feel so bad when she was doing it, but after - I saw the brush.  I asked her if it was my hair - in disbelief - and she lied and said no.  I know my hair *anywhere*. 

You know what I did?  I tipped her *double*.  She looked stunned - almost like I slapped her.  She barely said thanks.  I felt, hey, I'll handle hate with blessing.  (I sow that lost hair and tip as a seed for phenomenal hair growth this year.)

     *Okay, you ask, why is she jealous of MY hair?  Well, when I started there her hair was really long and thick, ya know, 3b hair or something, I'm not big on hair typing....  Then it became really - really thin and see-through.  She cut it off to neck length and began wearing extensions on occassion.  When I started there, *my *hair was really thin and see-through, but it's not anymore.  *yaay*  I think she is really in shock.  

I can just feel that, you know?  Anyway, I don't know, I could be wrong about it...*sigh*

I'll try and post pics, not sure how much progress is there.  My hair looks longer, feels heavier and my ends look decent and smooth and I haven't trimmed them since July ~ ya'll know I'm a tad scissor-happy, so soon as I get a cam, i'll post.

Much luv to you all, and if I missed ya, I'll get it right.
Blessings,
~B*


----------



## Platinum

Okay so I finally got around to try the shake. I think the Wheat Germ Oil makes the shake taste kind of bitter, not too bad but strange. I'm gonna tweak it some to help with the taste but I'm gonna continue drinking it.


----------



## shortycocoa

Stella B. and Bronze....I am in Charleston (South Carolina) this time!  Don't know how long I will be gone...probably a few weeks at best but I will try to stay connected.  

In regards to BF, he is cocktailing sometimes twice a day but he went to the barber to get groomed so he could look extra nice for my parents.  So all his hair is gone again (per my request).  

Bronze I am sorry to hear about the overzealous stylist.  You will recover 10 times over!


----------



## Stella B.

Platinum said:


> Okay so I finally got around to try the shake. I think the Wheat Germ Oil makes the shake taste kind of bitter, not too bad but strange. I'm gonna tweak it some to help with the taste but I'm gonna continue drinking it.


ITA Platinum. The wheat germ oil does detract from the taste of the drink. It makes it taste nutty, and heavy. I only put it in on occassion, but when I do, I only use 1 teaspoon instead of 1 tablespoon.  My body seems to be able to digest that, and my skin doesn't look like its been soaked in vitamin E, (overdose coming out thru my pores) like it does when I use 1 tablespoon. Keep tweaking it, until you get it right for you!


----------



## Essensual

*I'm just wondering, since I keep hearing about the "off" flavor and smell of the WGO...

...am I the only Egglette that uses *WGO _capsules_?


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey Egglettes!! Gosh, do I miss you guys!
> 
> NappyMD - how r u faring with the cocktail?  Now don't go fainting on us, now?  Sounds like there could be a bun in the oven, huh, huh?  Kidding.  Tell us what adjustments you made so if there is someone else with this concern, they'll know what to do.  Thanks!
> 
> Big Welcome to the Nest to Southern Chocolate - Hmmm, so you think you can just quit the cocktail whenever you please? Uh nope.  Your body won't let you stay off the cocktail, so you're a Lifer, mam...uh huh.  Once you go Waistlength Cocktail, you never go back....lol!
> 
> ...>>>and a Great Big Welcome Back to the Nest to Peppers01!!  Hey Chica!<<<
> 
> StellaB, girl, your hair is *IT*!!  You definitely got it goin' on.  Progress seems like such an understatement.  Your hair is delish.  *yum*  {I really need to cocktail it twice a day, I wanna see amazing results like yours.}
> 
> Aspire, Faith will do what it's set out to do.  You will get your breakthrough, trust.  Don't give in, don't give up.
> 
> U2Girl, I'm glad you found a recipe that works for you.  Welcome again~
> 
> Relentless, did you find the recipe?  It's on page 1!  Let us know when you go for it, okay?  I give you a Welcome to The Nest Egglette Relentless - in advance (cause i know you're gonna join).
> 
> Blaque~ Did you BC?  Oh my heavens, i've been gone far too long, lemme go look find your posts...I already know it's awesome, though.  Congrats!
> 
> Hot40, thanks for reminding me, hang in there, the spinoff thread is coming...
> 
> Taina~  You an Egglette, too?
> Welcome to our Nest Egglette Taina!!
> I do believe a protein drink will work wonders for your hair.  I just believe that the cocktail adds more nutrients designed specifically to regrow balding and thinning hair.  I'm sure you'll make the right choice.
> 
> Pookiwah, loving that mix of yours, I just wish I had all those exotic ingredients...hang in there, you can do this!
> 
> Foxee, so true, so true...I gotta get that progress thread up and running so those who are on the fence can know that this works.
> 
> ShortyC~  I feel ya on this, I'm all over the place and just didn't have time to get on the thread or post...come on back, we're here for ya...and tell yo man to holla at us and share his progress, okay?  He'll probably grow more hair than all of us combined....lol~
> 
> And ladies, I thank you all for reaching out and encouraging everyone in my absence.  I miss you all and when things get a little more settled, i'll post more often.  I haven't forgotten about you all, I've still been cocktailin' it, but I had to let the board go a bit and handle life as it comes...
> 
> Update:
> I went to the salon today and got a blowout/f-iron, but I never thought I'd see the day when a _Dominican _Stylist would be jealous of a Sista's hair!!!
> 
> I promise you, this lady ripped out soo much of my hair when she was blow drying, I could have cried.  There was really no other way to understand why she brushed through my hair the way she did.  It didn't feel so bad when she was doing it, but after - I saw the brush.  I asked her if it was my hair - in disbelief - and she lied and said no.  I know my hair *anywhere*.
> 
> You know what I did?  I tipped her *double*.  She looked stunned - almost like I slapped her.  She barely said thanks.  I felt, hey, I'll handle hate with blessing.  (I sow that lost hair and tip as a seed for phenomenal hair growth this year.)
> 
> *Okay, you ask, why is she jealous of MY hair?  Well, when I started there her hair was really long and thick, ya know, 3b hair or something, I'm not big on hair typing....  Then it became really - really thin and see-through.  She cut it off to neck length and began wearing extensions on occassion.  When I started there, *my *hair was really thin and see-through, but it's not anymore.  *yaay*  I think she is really in shock.
> 
> I can just feel that, you know?  Anyway, I don't know, I could be wrong about it...*sigh*
> 
> I'll try and post pics, not sure how much progress is there.  My hair looks longer, feels heavier and my ends look decent and smooth and I haven't trimmed them since July ~ ya'll know I'm a tad scissor-happy, so soon as I get a cam, i'll post.
> 
> Much luv to you all, and if I missed ya, I'll get it right.
> Blessings,
> ~B*



Bronze, I cringed when I read about the stylist doing that to your hair! Did you have any idea that she was pulling your hair so hard?  Why did she feel that raking and pulling thru your hair like that was OK? I know you gave her a few choice words before you left there, and I hope you will be moving on to another dominican salon for your next blow-out. You're right about the jealousy thing. Years ago, I had a stylist leave a relaxer on my hair for 50 minutes, I think she was secretely hoping my hair would fall out.  It didn't, but I said a bunch of prayers, and never went back to that place again. A good stylist is hard to find...so maybe this is a sign, you'll have to learn how to DIY the blow-drying, and the flat ironing on your own. At least you won't be mad at yourself for messing up. 
Good to know you're back, we missed you too!


----------



## Hot40

hey yall 
Waiting for spin off of photos


----------



## tallnomad

Hey Ladies--hope you're all well!  I miss you.  I'm trying to catch up on my reading in this thread.  I'm still doing the shake daily.  My BKT'd hair is doing well.  Been wearing double strand twists on my own hair.  I believe it's growing and I'm retaining well.  

I don't really have any progress pics.  The next time I press, I will post a pic.


----------



## Stella B.

Essensual said:


> *I'm just wondering, since I keep hearing about the "off" flavor and smell of the WGO...
> 
> ...am I the only Egglette that uses *WGO _capsules_?


Didn't know you could buy them like this. Are they hard to find??


----------



## NappyMD

> NappyMD - how r u faring with the cocktail? Now don't go fainting on us, now? Sounds like there could be a bun in the oven, huh, huh? Kidding. Tell us what adjustments you made so if there is someone else with this concern, they'll know what to do. Thanks!



hey Bronze:

yeah I think I wasn't taking in enough calories. I have had to remind myself to eat and recently have been running around at work in addition to working out. I have been fine since I started eating a bit more


----------



## Kutie85

Has anybody seen this thread before on lipstick alley. http://www.lipstickalley.com/f38/jacked-long-hair-care-forum-171282/ I was searching on google for at home hair treatments to write about for blog and came across this. Not sure if this person is a member or not.


----------



## foxee

Here's a photo I took today.  Now I've always had the ability to grow my nails long but the cocktail has made them virtually unbreakable!  Keep in mind, this pic was taken *after *I trimmed these suckers down . . . they were longer but kept getting caught in my keyboard.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Taina said:


> Congratulations Stella, Very good progress.
> =)
> I'm going to start a protein diet to lose weight. Do you think it could workthe same as the shake? I also drinking a proteing shake as well (comercial)


 

I used to follow a high protein diet and still drink my shake, I lost a dress size. HTH


----------



## Blaque*Angel

shortycocoa said:


> ETA: Blaque*Angel let me find out you did a BC!!! Congratulations.... I'm sure you look great. Do you have pictures to share?


 

LOL,No..not yet but i am documenting photos and will show pics in due time!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Kutie85 said:


> Has anybody seen this thread before on lipstick alley. http://www.lipstickalley.com/f38/jacked-long-hair-care-forum-171282/ I was searching on google for at home hair treatments to write about for blog and came across this. Not sure if this person is a member or not.


 

yeah, i've saw this. 
although i like to lurk on LSA, Most of the women on their are filled with lots of negativity...So lets keep this thread in a positive light


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Ditto.  I've seen that before and it's way too vulgar for my taste.  Never went back.


----------



## saved06

Just started yesterday! Cocktail is delicious. I put bananas, soy milk, 2 raw eggs (brown), vanilla, wheat germ, and 1 teaspoon of flax seed oil. It is so good when it's nice and chilled.
The only thing is I was too excited and started last night and couldn't sleep and I am paying for it now. So I will follow directions and take it in the mornings.

Question how has the shake helped with hairlines filling in for you all? Thanks


----------



## Makenzie

Hello ladies, tomorrow I will be starting my egg cocktail again  My life has calmed down (a bit).  I have missed my shake this past month and a half.  Next time there is a crisis I need to remember to keep at my shake and not fall off.  I miss the energy I had.

ETA:  In case you're wondering my dad is on his way to recovery.  We had some very close calls.  He is paralyzed on the left side, but is starting to feeling tingling sensations in his foot.  We are hoping this is the beginning to him getting the use of his left side back.  Thank you all again for your kind words and prayers.


----------



## Kimbosheart

Hey Y'all!!
Starting tomorrow, I'm going back on the shake and my high protein diet and I'm staying there for the rest of the year. I can't wait I miss all the benefits and the yumminess.


----------



## NappyMD

Still cocktailing it. About a week ago I was running out of soymilk so I used a little carrot juice with the 3/4th cup of soymilk I had and it was great . So I've been doing that since. Also those baby bananas are organic and sweet at whole foods. Instead of a half banana I just peel those and pop them in the freezer. 2 days ago I started throwing a tsp of chia in as well.


----------



## foxee

Nothing new to add, but cocktailin' it daily as usual!  NappyMd, I like the sound of your recipe.  I may have to add a little carrot juice myself!


----------



## Stella B.

NappyMD said:


> Still cocktailing it. About a week ago I was running out of soymilk so I used a little carrot juice with the 3/4th cup of soymilk I had and it was great . So I've been doing that since. Also those baby bananas are organic and sweet at whole foods. Instead of a half banana I just peel those and pop them in the freezer. 2 days ago I started throwing a tsp of chia in as well.



Sounds like a great combo of ingredients! I drink V8 carrot juice daily (from the jug). I need to be more industrious like DH-he pulls the juicer out every morning, and makes himself a carrot, beet and apple juice drink! I think I might try it your way NappyMD, cause it does sound delish!


----------



## Essensual

Stella B. said:


> Didn't know you could buy them like this. Are they hard to find??


 
Stella, 
I purchased mine from Vitamin World at the local Mall, but here's the link to their site:
http://www.vitaminworld.com/pages/f...4D8A2C3F13F&searchterm=wheat germ oil&rdcnt=1 (No flavor, or smell at all).

I found several offerings on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?...ld-keywords=Wheat+germ+oil+capsules&x=11&y=19

and Vitamin Shoppe: http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/search...source2=main&tab_selection=vitamins&x=20&y=14


----------



## Aspire

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> . . . .
> 
> Aspire, Faith will do what it's set out to do.  You will get your breakthrough, trust.  Don't give in, don't give up.
> 
> . . . .
> Update:
> I went to the salon today and got a blowout/f-iron, but I never thought I'd see the day when a _Dominican _Stylist would be jealous of a Sista's hair!!!
> 
> I promise you, *this lady ripped out soo much of my hair when she was blow drying, I could have cried*. . . . .
> Blessings,
> ~B*



Thanks for the encouragement Brnz. 

 @ bolded.  Grrrrrr!!! No words.  I am not sure I could have handled that one.




> Originally posted by *Stella B.*
> 
> Honey, just hang in there! Progress is in the making for us all!



Thanks Stella.  I refuse to give up. I have only been on the HHJ since March and cocktailing since June.  Too early to give up.
----

Still cocktailing.  I have added blueberries to my mix and I love it.  I have also found that when I am craving something sweet and rich, my shake makes a great substitute.  I just add a few squirts of Hershey's syrup and I am good to go.    No more empty calories.


----------



## Makenzie

Part 2

Day 1

Raw Wheatgerm
Ground Flax seed
Wheatgerm oil
Olive oil
Raw egg
2% Milk
1 Scoop of soy protein 
1/2 Banana
1 ice cube


----------



## Essensual

Hey Egglettes!

Just stopping through to let you know that August pics have been documented and should be added to the siggy some time this week. I can definitely confirm the comeback. I may not make my Dec 2009 goal of APL, but who knows--There are still four months left in the year. Still shaking things up and loving it...

 Thanks for all the love and encouragement on this thread!

E-


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Part 2
> 
> Day 1
> 
> Raw Wheatgerm
> Ground Flax seed
> Wheatgerm oil
> Olive oil
> Raw egg
> 2% Milk
> 1 Scoop of soy protein
> 1/2 Banana
> 1 ice cube


 

WELCOME BACK why did you stop cocktailing?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Essensual said:


> Hey Egglettes!
> 
> Just stopping through to let you know that August pics have been documented and should be added to the siggy some time this week. I can definitely confirm the comeback. I may not make my Dec 2009 goal of APL, but who knows--There are still four months left in the year. Still shaking things up and loving it...
> 
> Thanks for all the love and encouragement on this thread!
> 
> E-


 

((hugs)) to you too .

have hope you will make your goal


----------



## Blaque*Angel

OK, All last week I had three shakes a day and no meals, although i felt energised, had a radiant glow and not hungry...(TMI?) I began getting a lot of mucus build up in my throat. I was coughing and choking stuff up!!! 

I have now cut back down to two shakes a day and a nutrious meal in the evening. The mucus issues have stopped THANK God!!!!

So three times a day = overkill

Just thought I'd share that with my fellow egglettes...


----------



## Makenzie

Blaque*Angel said:


> WELCOME BACK why did you stop cocktailing?



Thanks.  I love the dancing banana! 

My dad had a stroke and was in a coma afterwards.  Life was crazy and I was running off pure adrenaline.


----------



## Makenzie

Part 2

Day 2

Raw Wheatgerm
Ground Flax seed
Wheatgerm oil
EVCO
Olive oil
Raw egg
2% Milk
1 Scoop of soy protein
1 ice cube


----------



## Makenzie

Part 2

Day 3

Raw Wheatgerm
Ground Flax seed
Wheatgerm oil
Olive oil
Raw egg
2% Milk
1 Scoop of soy protein
1/2 Banana


----------



## Stella B.

Essensual said:


> Hey Egglettes!
> 
> Just stopping through to let you know that August pics have been documented and should be added to the siggy some time this week. I can definitely confirm the comeback. I may not make my Dec 2009 goal of APL, but who knows--There are still four months left in the year. Still shaking things up and loving it...
> 
> Thanks for all the love and encouragement on this thread!
> 
> E-



Hey E!
Glad you're doing good, and documenting the progress. We'll be waiting patiently for the pics! Keep an open mind for the next 4 months-you never know what can happen! One good growth spurt and you could meet or exceed your goal by December. With each day that passes, you're making progress on achieving healthier hair. With healthier hair, you will be able to meet your goal in no time. Thanks for the love and hugs, and here's a big (((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))))) back to you!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Thanks. I love the dancing banana!
> 
> My dad had a stroke and was in a coma afterwards. Life was crazy and I was running off pure adrenaline.


 

lol  the banana is cute aint he?  

sorry to hear about your dad.  i hope things are getting easier. ((hugs))


----------



## honey4real

Hello Everyone,

I have been reading and skimming through this thread and it sounds very interesting and I was thinking about trying it because I have naturally fine thin hair. But I kinda wanted to cut to the chase  and ask if anyone posted any before and after pics ?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hi Egglettes!

Still Cocktailin' It!  Welcome to all the Newbies!  I'll peruse the thread and try to catch up!

Blessings,
~B*


----------



## tallnomad

drinking mine now!!


----------



## foxee

Still cocktailin' it, ladies!  I'm also drinking one protein drink daily (Ensure) to keep my weight up.  Maybe I'll get twice the growth that way.


----------



## Stella B.

Hey y'all! Still cocktailing it to high heaven! Had one yesterday with rice milk and reddiegg (like eggbeaters) from Whole Foods, a little wheat germ oil,  some lecithin, and a dash of eggnog, and ummmmmmmm, delicious! I feel so good about drinking this vitamin cocktail! I know its benefiting body and hair big time! Bowing down to you Bronze and team eggletts, thanks for introducing me to the cocktail...for life!!!


----------



## Stella B.

honey4real said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been reading and skimming through this thread and it sounds very interesting and I was thinking about trying it because I have naturally fine thin hair. But I kinda wanted to cut to the chase  and ask if anyone posted any before and after pics ?



Welcome!!! Glad you're thinking about joining us! When you catch up on your reading for information while going thru this long thread, you will see result pics that have been posted by various members at different times since this thread started. I can't tell you exactly where they are, but they are in there, and they are inspiring! (I sound like the Prego spaghetti sauce comercial...it's in there...)Gotta do a little reading (researching) to uncover them, but yes you will like what you see. Most of the egglets post results after being on the cocktail for a few months, and tweaking the recipe for individual needs and tastes. With that being said, most of the pics would start around the middle of the thread, and extend to the current end of the thread. We like to help each other in working through the kinks, so its definitely worth your time to read it through. Hope you join us, and happy cocktailing!


----------



## Aspire

Stella B. said:


> Hey y'all! Still cocktailing it to high heaven! Had one yesterday with rice milk and reddiegg (like eggbeaters) from Whole Foods, a little wheat germ oil,  some lecithin, and a dash of *eggnog*, and ummmmmmmm, delicious! I feel so good about drinking this vitamin cocktail! I know its benefiting body and hair big time! Bowing down to you Bronze and team eggletts, thanks for introducing me to the cocktail...for life!!!



Oooh gurl . . . where'd you get eggnogg this time of year?  I am waiting for the fall batch so I can start making my shakes with it (although I will have to cut out the extra calories from somewhere since my favorite is made with cream).

Anyway, still cocktailing, but have to get some more raw wheat germ.  My whole foods store is all out and has been for two weeks, so I have not had it in my shake for almost a week now.


----------



## Stella B.

Aspire said:


> Oooh gurl . . . where'd you get eggnogg this time of year?  I am waiting for the fall batch so I can start making my shakes with it (although I will have to cut out the extra calories from somewhere since my favorite is made with cream).
> 
> Anyway, still cocktailing, but have to get some more raw wheat germ.  My whole foods store is all out and has been for two weeks, so I have not had it in my shake for almost a week now.


Aspire, I don't have to wait until the holidays to get my eggnog. My local grocer for some reason carries this stuff year round!  I didn't even realize it until I started drinking it on the regular, adding it to my drink. I know I lucked out to find a grocer that does this and each time I run out, I anxiously hope that its still available and on the store shelves. So far so good! Yea, I know, loaded with calories-but I only add about 1/8 of a cup just enough to give me some flavor!!!!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

still cocktailing it once or twice daily, 

i'm glowing like a christmas tree..


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my cocktail on!  Keep at it, Egglettes!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Happy Monday, Egglettes!  Hope you had a great one ~ I was running late and could not get my cocktail on, I'll hit it up, tonight!

My hair is still doing well, I have been shedding - but my hair is much thicker.  I've been bunning and it's getting more difficult everyday.  Yaay!
Blessings,
~B*


----------



## Stella B.

Hey egglettes!
Just wanted to say hi, and yes, I got my cocktail on today! Hope everybody is doing well!


----------



## LoveLiLi

Hi, ladies!

I just read through everyone's posts - trying to get caught up.

I've been so bad.  I haven't had my egg shake in about three weeks. 

I was stressing and my interest in eating went waaay down. Then I was away from home for a week visiting family and now... I have a cold.

I'm feeling a bit better and I'm going to resume making my egg shake in the a.m. It seems I have to force myself to eat whether the desire is there or not. 

I hung a calendar on my wall and I'm putting myself on a 90 day challenge to drink the shake daily. (It's really a double challenge because I also want to work on my abs daily).

Wish me luck!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Egglettes,

Got my cocktail on, Yep Yep.

LoveLiLi, you can do it!  I wish you great success!  Let us know how it goes, okay?


----------



## tallnomad

Still drinking mine.  

Let's make sure we stay consistent, ladies.  It'll be winter before we know it.  We want to be prepared, so let's make sure we're storing up all these nutrients in our bodies so they'll bring us some nice winter surprises--some good growth spurts!  

Happy to still be on this journey with you all . . . even though I've been a bit quite lately, I'm still going strong and reaping the benefits.  

The industrial strength toe nails have to be cut more often and my finger nails have taken off!  My hair is in twists that I bun daily.  I know that I'm growing and retaining, but not measuring as of yet, but it's doing well.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks for the update, Tallnomad, been missing you lately.  

I had to take a break from the forum to get some things in order.  
This place has a way of eating up your time!  So much to read - so much to note!  
It's great, but I needed some balance.  
Anyhoo, I'm still believing for all of you to reap the benefits and to hang in there until you get your breakthrough.  

Update:
I am happy to note that my hairline is filling in nicely.  My nape is growing strong and thick - it's about 5 inches now!   When I started, it wasn't even an inch ;-(.  And that's with multiple trims to even-out the broken patches.  
With my nape in check, i *know *i'm on my way! PTL!!


----------



## MonaRae

Hey Ladies! 

I have been playing with the idea of starting this up again.  I haven't had a shake in almost a year and my hair is still healthy and strong.  In fact my hair is so thick that when I pinned it up today I immediately felt cooler around my neck 

Well I'm ready to reap the benefits again and pray that I don't gain the weight back.  I was so persistant last time I did this challenge that I didn't care that I was gaining weight   After 27 pounds it was time to call it quits.

This time around I plan to be careful and if things get out of hand I will stop ASAP!

I'm back in the game starting tomorrow but I will not be using the full recipe.


----------



## GANicole

I had my cocktail today but i have not been very consistent.  I am hoping to get back on track and STAY on track.  I am hoping for great things at the end of the year.Good Luck Ladies!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Mona*!!  
Welcome Back.  {{BIG HUG}}  
I know it was hard to keep cocktailing with the weight gain, but I pray you find a recipe that works for you while reaping the hair growth and thickness you desire.  

You were a great help in getting this thread thriving and so many of us reaped from your posts.  Let us know what combination you come up with, so others may benefit, 'kay?

You just reminded me, October is my one year anniversary!  And I realize that today I have a whole new head of hair!!!!!  My hair was in such poor shape before, I shuddered to take pics, let alone post them.  I wish I would have taken better documentation - 

Here goes to another year of cocktailing...for life.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks for the well wishes, GANicole, same to you!!  We'll all have great success.



GANicole said:


> I had my cocktail today but i have not been very consistent. I am hoping to get back on track and STAY on track. I am hoping for great things at the end of the year.Good Luck Ladies!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

This may be a bit late, forgive me please, but...

Welcome Egglette Honey4real to our Nest!!
Hey Honey, our pics are all over the place and I wanted to post a really nice thread and take pics, but I haven't yet.  Don't stone me. .  Life gets in the way.  I'm Procrastination-Challenged, okay?  But we have posted some awesome pics, and there is proof that this works.  It really does. 



honey4real said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been reading and skimming through this thread and it sounds very interesting and I was thinking about trying it because I have naturally fine thin hair. But I kinda wanted to cut to the chase  and ask if anyone posted any before and after pics ?


 
Welcome Egglette Relentless to our Nest!!
I take it you've found the OG recipe on page 1, right?  Come on and drink up with us, you'll find this quite pleasant.  Let us know when you take your first sip.



Relentless said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone give me the cocktail recipe? I would like to drink my way to bra strength length.  I can't find the recipe in this forum.


 
Welcome Egglette SouthernChocolate to our Nest!!
I thank God you are home safe and sound.  Are you still cocktailin'?  Don't give up, the results are worth the consistency.  Promise.  I wish you well.  You can do this.



southernchocolate said:


> ^^^^ It's on the very first page of this thread hun.
> 
> Ok.......................do you all have room for one more? I've been lurking in this thread for months. I wasn't able to start before because I was overseas and I wasn't about to drink a raw egg from there. But now I'm back in the states (All praises to the Lord God for getting me home safely) and I had my first cocktail today. It wasn't as bad as I thought but I need to add some agave nector or something for more of a taste.
> 
> I'm really hoping that i can stick with it. I get bored so easily and when I don't see results in 2 days (not quite two days, just want to see results right away), I'm ready to move on to the next thing. I'm definitely going to have to practice patience.Wish me luck ladies.


 
Welcome Egglette Platinum to our Nest!!
Hey Chica!  You decided to chug-a-lug with us?  Did you find your tweak?  Give us updates.



Platinum said:


> Okay so I finally got around to try the shake. I think the Wheat Germ Oil makes the shake taste kind of bitter, not too bad but strange. I'm gonna tweak it some to help with the taste but I'm gonna continue drinking it.


 
Welcome Egglette Kutie85 to our Nest!!
Kutie~ You still cocktailin', too?  Let us know if you need help.



Kutie85 said:


> Has anybody seen this thread before on lipstick alley. http://www.lipstickalley.com/f38/jacked-long-hair-care-forum-171282/ I was searching on google for at home hair treatments to write about for blog and came across this. Not sure if this person is a member or not.


 
And lastly, I wanna thank you Egglettes for keeping the thread active in my absence.  It takes a village, y'all to grow some hair.  LOL.  

No, sincerely, I appreciate you all reaching in and helping those who have questions and welcoming everyone with open arms.  I am so blessed to have your support.  If I named each and everyone of you, I'd be afraid I left someone out, because it's so many of you!  You all know who you are, and Br*nze luvs ya, babes.

*Now, go grow some waistlength hair, allllll righttttt?!?  Cheers!*
~B*


----------



## MonaRae

Thank you for the warm welcome Br*nzeb!  My hair still thanks you for starting this thread.  I can't begin to tell you what poor shape my hair was in before I started this challenge.  Now its very thick from root to tip and soooo big!  I love big hair.

The Egg Cocktail change the very texture of my hair.  Its always been soft but never in my years of relaxing has it been this strong.  

I'm hoping to reach APL by April 2010 (I'm currenty NL and have been for a looooong time).  I'm also taking a total of 800 I.U. of vitamin E every nite (started this this past Saturday).


----------



## Platinum

I've been cocktailing everyday so far. I add a banana to it sometimes but I'm used to the taste now. I'm hoping that the egg shake can help me gain some weight as well as help with hair growth.


----------



## divinefavor

Hello fellow egglettes!  I have more supplies to get (hope to get them over the weekend) and then I will be joining the challenge again!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey guys!  Happy Humpday to ya!

I got my drink on, woo hoo!

Mona~  You are more than welcome, your neck won't be able to hold all that hair you're about to sprout, so get happy!!



MonaRae said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome Br*nzeb! My hair still thanks you for starting this thread. I can't begin to tell you what poor shape my hair was in before I started this challenge. Now its very thick from root to tip and soooo big! I love big hair.
> 
> The Egg Cocktail change the very texture of my hair. Its always been soft but never in my years of relaxing has it been this strong.
> 
> I'm hoping to reach APL by April 2010 (I'm currenty NL and have been for a looooong time). I'm also taking a total of 800 I.U. of vitamin E every nite (started this this past Saturday).


 
Great, Platinum, if you wanna gain weight, add some protein powder to that bad boy and double up on the banana, wheat germ and wheat germ oil...those pounds will come with a quickness...



Platinum said:


> I've been cocktailing everyday so far. I add a banana to it sometimes but I'm used to the taste now. I'm hoping that the egg shake can help me gain some weight as well as help with hair growth.


 
Welcome back Divinefavor~  let us know when you restart.



divinefavor said:


> Hello fellow egglettes! I have more supplies to get (hope to get them over the weekend) and then I will be joining the challenge again!


 
Have a great one!


----------



## MonaRae

Hey DivineFavor!

Today I added 1 raw egg to my Ultra Equate Weightloss Shake along with 1 tbsp of flaxseed oil.

I know this is not the original formula but in an effort not to gain the weight back I think its perfect.  I also took 800 I.U of vitamin E with it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Intriguing.  Let us know how that works. 



MonaRae said:


> Hey DivineFavor!
> 
> Today I added 1 raw egg to my Ultra Equate Weightloss Shake along with 1 tbsp of flaxseed oil.
> 
> I know this is not the original formula but in an effort not to gain the weight back I think its perfect. I also took 800 I.U of vitamin E with it.


 
G'Nite, Egglettes!


----------



## Pooks

_*Conveniently bypasses the fact that she fell off again*_ 

Morning ladies! I'm having a modified shake today - didn't have time to prep at home so I just grabbed an egg and filled a tiny container with some raw WG, and added it to a freshly made strawberry/banana smoothie from my work canteen.  It's quite delish!


----------



## Aspire

Hey Egglettes,

Been nuts lately - missed my cocktail.  Can you believe I have not had eggs in my house for almost a week?  Anyway, getting back to it for dinner tonight.  This might explain why once again, I have like no energy.  

God Bless


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks for checking in, Ladies~
Got my cocktail on!


----------



## LoveCraze

Ok so I have been trying to weed my way through this extensive thread!! Oh my goodness it is sooo long. LOL But I have found what I see you all doing highly interesting. Ok so I'm in! I have a great hook up on some free range eggs from my coworker, so I'm good to go there. I have some wheat germ on hand thanks to DH. But I still need to get some wgo. Um what else do I need? Some vanilla soy I guess. At any rate, I drink a smoothie consisting mostly of fruits every day, so I was wondering if tossing an egg in there would work? I'm sure it couldn't hurt. Just throw it in my magic bullet with the rest of the berries. I think I'll try it today just to see how I like it. But I still want to try the original recipe as well. Can you also link the progress pics so I don't have to drag myself through the thread to find them. Thanks


----------



## yodie

Hi ladies. I haven't popped into this thread in awhile.

I haven't taken the egg shake in a long time. Not sure exactly why I stopped (other than weight gain).  I had alot of issues with my hair, so I had to weed everything out.  My hair is doing much better. Maybe I'll start again. Not sure, but I wanted to stop in to say hello to you all.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette StephElise to our Nest!!  Yaaay!

I would definitely pop that egg into your smoothie add the wheat germ since you have it, and see how that goes until you get the wgo.

I add a handful of frozen blueberries and 1/3 of a frozen banana into my cocktail daily - frothy, frozen goodness!

Give us the details once you've tasted it.



StephElise said:


> Ok so I have been trying to weed my way through this extensive thread!! Oh my goodness it is sooo long. LOL But I have found what I see you all doing highly interesting. Ok so I'm in! I have a great hook up on some free range eggs from my coworker, so I'm good to go there. I have some wheat germ on hand thanks to DH. But I still need to get some wgo. Um what else do I need? Some vanilla soy I guess. At any rate, I drink a smoothie consisting mostly of fruits every day, so I was wondering if tossing an egg in there would work? I'm sure it couldn't hurt. Just throw it in my magic bullet with the rest of the berries. I think I'll try it today just to see how I like it. But I still want to try the original recipe as well. Can you also link the progress pics so I don't have to drag myself through the thread to find them. Thanks


 
What's up, Yodie?  Thanks for dropping by.  I am so  glad your hair is doing better.  Did you figure out what caused your challenges?  If you decide to start cocktailing again, you know we are here for you.  
{{{BIG HUG}}}



yodie said:


> Hi ladies. I haven't popped into this thread in awhile.
> 
> I haven't taken the egg shake in a long time. Not sure exactly why I stopped (other than weight gain). I had alot of issues with my hair, so I had to weed everything out. My hair is doing much better. Maybe I'll start again. Not sure, but I wanted to stop in to say hello to you all.


----------



## foxee

This week has been kinda busy and I ran out of ingredients.  I feel so sluggish!  I'll make a trip to the grocery store on Saturday so I'll be cocktailing it again real soon.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my cocktail on~


----------



## MonaRae

So far so good!  My appetite is under control but I have notice that I started eating late at night again for the past 2 nights.  I will nip this in the bud ASAP!  But other than that I'm not starving and eating all the time like before.

Today instead of flaxseed oil I used coconut oil.  Ima stick wuth coconut oil, it gives it an island flavor!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Good.  Mona, how do you keep the coconut oil from getting hard?  I tried it and hated that texture.

Not cocktailin' today, Egglettes, I'm getting my breakfast on!  LOL~


----------



## MonaRae

I didn't. I was like crushed ice cubes and I just enjoyed it.  I spooned most of it out and just dranked the rest.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^ Oh okay.  I drink my cocktail with a straw and those coconut pellets disturb me.  LOL.

Update:
Last night I rollerset and today I just completed flat ironing my hair and....it's getting there, you guys.  I'll see if DH will take a pic and i'll post later today.  I'm gonna throw in a few rollers and go back to bed.  I <3 fact that my hair feels so heavy.  Hasn't felt that way in a very very very long time.


----------



## foxee

Cocktailed it this morning!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Cocktailed it


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Will cocktail it this evening~  Sensational Sunday to Ya!


----------



## Taina

Hi girls!
I have a question. I'm eating like 3 or 4 eggs very day, as i told in a previous post i'm on a high protein diet, but i don't know if you already discuss that, but i want to know if the proteins in the eggs are better when you consume it raw or when cooked?

Thanks


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Taina,

Earlier in the thread, I posted, (someone posted - lol) information on how eating eggs raw helped the nutrients absorp into your bloodstream quicker, and more effectively.  I do know eating them cooked is also advantageous. 

This cocktail recipe has all the most important ingredients the originator (who struggled with male pattern baldness) felt would cause balding/thinning hair to grow back thicker and more vibrant - quickly (as a result of this cocktail, his - and others- balding hair grew back thick and full, and he no longer had thinning hair).

I say all that to say - you are on the right track with your high protein diet.  If you want/need to kick things up a few notches, you may want to try this cocktail - raw eggs and all.  There are definitely other things that are effective, but, as an Alopecia Conqueror, I know this  - along with prayer - is leading me back from thinning, balding hair to the hair of my glory years.  And I know it'll be even better than before.

HTH~



Taina said:


> Hi girls!
> I have a question. I'm eating like 3 or 4 eggs very day, as i told in a previous post i'm on a high protein diet, but i don't know if you already discuss that, but i want to know if the proteins in the eggs are better when you consume it raw or when cooked?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Taina

I want to give it a try, i'm not very confortable with the raw egg tho, but i love when the yolk is liquid, so maybe is not tha bad right? =).

I get the ingredients and try, if i can stand the flavor i'll stickto this.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

No cocktail today, couldn't find my blender cup...will try tonight before bed.  Man, I hope I can go to sleep...

Have a great Monday!


----------



## GANicole

I had my cocktail this morning!  I am out of wheat germ oil and am waiting for it to be delivered so I am having my shakes without the oil for now.  I hope it comes soon.


----------



## Makenzie

I had my cocktail this morning.  Trying to get back on track.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my cocktail on, did you? *peer pressure*


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Got my cocktail on, did you? *peer pressure*



Sure did! Got it goin on about noon today! It was yummy, and yea, I see you looking at me with those peer pressure eyes..*gulp, gulp*Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Egglettes, keep chug-a-luggin'!  Have a blessed night!


----------



## Platinum

Cocktailing everyday but I need to step it up to twice a day because I'm trying to gain weight.


----------



## Makenzie

Cocktailed it this morning.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

So did I...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

What a nice problem to have...i can't EVEN imagine .


Platinum said:


> Cocktailing everyday but I need to step it up to twice a day because I'm *trying to gain weight*.


----------



## LoveCraze

Well my experience with the egg in my fruit smoothie was a little....slippery. So I tired it with just egg, fruit (strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, pineapple and 1/2 banana), wheat germ, some plain yogurt, and some vanilla soy milk. And I must say, this combination was  mmm mmm good. So I figure that the milk must somehow camouflage the slip from the egg. All I needed was a little bit of sweetener and it would have been all good! Just thought I would update ya'll.
Toodles eggletts!


----------



## Essensual

Be merciful Egglettes...

I know the August update has yet to be posted and we are coming toward the end of September. Right after I took Aug pics, I started havings issues with the 'puter--then the schedule went haywire! 

I decided to add both pics to the siggy pic at the end of September. BTW: I colored my hair since August, so I'm wondering if you'll be able to tell. At any rate, I love the color and I'm really enjoying the change.

Keep shakin' things up!

Essensual


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my cocktail on...


----------



## Makenzie

Another day, another cocktail.


----------



## shortycocoa

Hello Egglettes!  I have missed everyone...and it looks like I missed 
a lot here also.  Welcome to all the new egglettes.

Platinum, I agree with Br*nze...I will gladly give you some pounds.  

I've been back in town (couldn't take being away from my sweetie much 
longer and plus the whole trip made me irritated) for a minute but 
haven't had much time to be on the internet, so here I am. 

I've been cocktailing this week and some of last week but when I was 
out of town I started out cocktailing and then the refrigerator went 
out and I was hesitant to eat those eggs so to be on the safe side I 
didn't cocktail it for the rest of my trip.  

such is life.  

drink up ladies!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ShortyC~  you have definitely been missed.  Glad you're back.  Catch up on your cocktails!


----------



## cairopiper

Hey egglettes, 

I made my first shake today and it wasn't too bad - different but not unbearable.

I tried to stick to the original recipe as much as possible but couldn't find wheatgerm oil. My sis happened to walk by Whole foods yesterday and asked them, and she found this http://www.solgar.com/SolgarProducts/Liquid-Vitamin-E.htm  which I used instead. I'm hoping it'll give the same results.

My shake was made up of:
Fresh strawberries
Tinned pineapple chunks
1 large free range egg
150ml Alpro vanilla soy milk
1 tsp Crusha milkshake syrup
3 tsp lecithin
2 tbsp wheatgerm
1 tbsp Solgar liquid vitamin e with wheatgerm

I think the wheatgerm may have been a bit too much for me, my tummy doesn't do very well with wheat, or starches like bread, pasta, potatoes, rice so I try to avoid all of these. 

Will it make a big difference if I knock the wheatgerm down to 1tbsp instead of 2, or cut it out all together? And can I continue with the oil I have, maybe add some flaxseed or flaxseed oil instead and take wheatgerm oil as caspules during the day? 

I know you ladies are all very knowledgeable and will be able to help me tailor the drink for me so I reap the benefits, lose weight and don't get bloated . I'm going to do this every morning from today to 26th March (day before my birthday) giving me 6 months to hopefully see the results such as younger looks, weight loss, etc that everyone else seems to have. 

TIA
Cairo
x


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Everyone, 
Join me in Welcoming Egglette Cairopipe to our Nest ~  Another UK-er as well!

Your ingredients sound great.  Vitamin E and Wheat Germ Oil should do well. _You_ let _us_ know how it goes.  I think that's a first for the "Nest."  Also, many have subbed flaxseed oil for the wgo, so you should be good there.

We will definitely support you in your journey.  I have been eyeballing my wheat germ when i add it to my cocktail, but I think I may even drop it down to 1 tblspn and see how it goes.  I don't want any bulking up when i'm trying to slim down, ya know?  I need to streamline as many calories as possible.

 When I tell people my age, they gasp.  - And shake their heads in disbelief.  
No - I am not old, but I look much younger than my age.  Much.  I still get carded on ocassion when buying alcohol and such...You will definitely see the results you listed.  And then some.  I won't even start about my libido...



cairopiper said:


> Hey egglettes,
> 
> I made my first shake today and it wasn't too bad - different but not unbearable.
> 
> I tried to stick to the original recipe as much as possible but couldn't find wheatgerm oil. My sis happened to walk by Whole foods yesterday and asked them, and she found this http://www.solgar.com/SolgarProducts/Liquid-Vitamin-E.htm which I used instead. I'm hoping it'll give the same results.
> 
> My shake was made up of:
> Fresh strawberries
> Tinned pineapple chunks
> 1 large free range egg
> 150ml Alpro vanilla soy milk
> 1 tsp Crusha milkshake syrup
> 3 tsp lecithin
> 2 tbsp wheatgerm
> 1 tbsp Solgar liquid vitamin e with wheatgerm
> 
> I think the wheatgerm may have been a bit too much for me, my tummy doesn't do very well with wheat, or starches like bread, pasta, potatoes, rice so I try to avoid all of these.
> 
> Will it make a big difference if I knock the wheatgerm down to 1tbsp instead of 2, or cut it out all together? And can I continue with the oil I have, maybe add some flaxseed or flaxseed oil instead and take wheatgerm oil as caspules during the day?
> 
> I know you ladies are all very knowledgeable and will be able to help me tailor the drink for me so I reap the benefits, lose weight and don't get bloated . I'm going to do this every morning from today to 26th March (day before my birthday) giving me 6 months to hopefully see the results such as younger looks, weight loss, etc that everyone else seems to have.
> 
> TIA
> Cairo
> x


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

No cocktails this weekend, ate a good ole' country breakfast...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

No cocktail...yet!


----------



## cairopiper

Hi ladies, 

Well it's morning number 4 of the smoothie and I'm doing ok. I've changed the soy milk for almond milk, knocked the wheatgerm down to 1tbsp and it's now easier to drink. 

I've been mixing it up just before leaving for work then putting it in a thermos flask (which I cool down beforehand with ice and cold water) and drinking while I'm at work. I find it better this way as I just am not one of those people that can gulp anything down. I get the goodness while taking my time and this way I'm not sick from wolfing it down. Sometimes it takes me about 15-20 mins to drink but I still make sure I wait at least two hours before eating anything, the only thing I consume during that time is water. 

I plan to do this for at least a month and right now I think I can definitely manage to do this every morning. Can't wait to start seeing some of the benefits. 

I still haven't finished reading all the way through this thread yet so I know there's still a wealth of information waiting for me to read, so I'm off to do that now... 
Have a great day ladies 

Cairo
x


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my cocktail on, did you?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

MonaRae said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I have been playing with the idea of starting this up again. I haven't had a shake in almost a year and my hair is still healthy and strong. In fact my hair is so thick that when I pinned it up today I immediately felt cooler around my neck
> 
> Well I'm ready to reap the benefits again and pray that I don't gain the weight back. I was so persistant last time I did this challenge that I didn't care that I was gaining weight  After 27 pounds it was time to call it quits.
> 
> This time around I plan to be careful and if things get out of hand I will stop ASAP!
> 
> I'm back in the game starting tomorrow but I will not be using the full recipe.


 

hi dear,

wow  27 pounds? 
what do you feel caused that?
were you using the shake as a meal replacement?

please fill us in.


----------



## MonaRae

I believe it was the egg.  It really increased my appetite.  Now I take my egg in a Weight Loss shake and I'm not having that problem this go round.


----------



## Aspire

Still cocktailing.  Had an incredible one yesterday with frozen blueberries and strawberries plus 2 eggs.  It was divine.  Plan to do it again today, but will add an over ripe peach.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Didn't cocktail - yet.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

MonaRae said:


> I believe it was the egg. It really increased my appetite. Now I take my egg in a Weight Loss shake and I'm not having that problem this go round.


 


that sounds good.

good luck


----------



## Blaque*Angel

cocktailed twice today and yesterday (i ate no meals, just filled up with water, and had some wholemeal toast today!)


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^are you slimming down that way, BlaqueAngel?  
*Please say "yes"*


----------



## Platinum

I plan on drinking the egg shake with meals in hopes that it will help me gain weight. I've been under a lot of stressed so I lost some of the weight that I tried so hard to gain. I love what the egg shake does for my skin. I'm not sure if it has done any for my hair because I'm still in braids.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Your hair will get there, just keep doing what you're doing...


----------



## Stella B.

Did my cocktail yesterday. On the days when I don't have my cocktail, I'll do a protein drink with spirullina, hemp powder, or a green smoothie. Yum...I'll be cocktailing again tomorrow!!!!! Have a good evening, ladies!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

U 2, Stella!  I must say your hair is looking d-lish-us in your siggy!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

got my cocktail on - sans egg.  Drats!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ^are you slimming down that way, BlaqueAngel?
> *Please say "yes"*


 

lol, yes 

a skirt that did not fit me two weeks ago, now fits!! 

i'm going to re-start the gym soon, i also walk two hours daily pushing my two babies, so the weight seems to be melting off. thank God


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Platinum said:


> I plan on drinking the egg shake with meals in hopes that it will help me gain weight. I've been under a lot of stressed so I lost some of the weight that I tried so hard to gain. I love what the egg shake does for my skin. I'm not sure if it has done any for my hair because I'm still in braids.


 

are you getting that glowy moisturised skin?

some days, i need no moisturiser..

my hair also never gets dry.

my appetite is low, which i love...


----------



## Blaque*Angel

got my cocktail on, had a home-made lamb and veg pattie...

and will have another shake when i'm hungry.


----------



## Okay

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I found this book, "The Natural Way to Super Beauty," at a fleamarket, and was hooked. I had to get it, it sums me up in sooo many ways. It was all of 50 cents. As some of you may know, I am healed of alopecia and on the path to regain 7 times what the devil stole from me. Literally. Anyway, this book was written in the 70s and was way ahead of its time. The author gives information regarding natural remedies for skin, hair, weight, etc, - the benefits of sulfur, protein, ph balancing, you name it. She refers to a recipe for regrowing thick, lush hair. I have enclosed it below.
> 
> This recipe comes from the book, "How I Stopped Growing Bald and Started Growing Hair," I tried this drink for about two months 4 years ago. I happened upon an old photo and I thought, "Man my hair looked gorgeous! So long, lushfully thick, full and shiny! What was I doing then?" Then I remembered it was the time when I was drinking this shake daily. You know how sometimes you can't see the forest for the trees? Well, I think that sums up how I could not see how gorgeous my own hair was for always looking at someone else's. I'd get compliments daily and just roll my eyes, like, do you see these split endz? Lesson learned ~ to appreciate what God blessed you with...
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd share it, because it is also helpful in those dealing with hairloss. That's what led me to find LHCF, so I give this back to you with love.
> 
> I pray that you guys find much benefit from it and it rejuvenates, replenishes and restores your follicles and blesses you from the top of your head to the very soles of your feet!
> 
> Hair Cocktail Ingredients:
> 3/4 glass of whole milk (I used SilkSoy Vanilla)
> 1 raw egg
> 1 tblspn raw wheat germ oil
> 2 tblspns raw wheat germ
> for flavor, you may add a piece of fruit in season
> 
> blend at low speed for thirty to sixty seconds. drink this blended mixture promptly. this drink should serve as your complete breakfast. do not eat or drink anything else for two hours after drinking this mixture. keep all ingredients refrigerated until use. once you notice the changes in your hair you may cut down on the daily intake of the hair cocktail and take it only twice a week. ofcourse, since it is a healthful drink, you may prefer to continue taking it indefinitely.
> 
> Believe it or not, the drink was not so bad. Even the raw egg bit . It really just tasted like a protein shake. I felt energized after taking it and I think I buffed up and slimmed down. So there you have it. I will start this new regimen on Monday, October 5th.
> 
> Be Blessed, I am!
> ~*Br*nze*~
> 
> for more info...see post #2 & #4


 

Hi !
This sounds beyond interesting! I have to try this.
I just have a few questions(i was too lazy to read all the pages ! lol..)

Can i do anything to avoid not gaining weight?
I gain weight really easy as it is 
I plan on using:
Almond milk or youghurt or already blended organic fruit and veggie juices and add honey, fresh fruits, wheat germ oil, wheat germ, brewerst yeast powder, and 2 pasturiseret eggs (i dont know how to spell it in english , but you know what i mean right??)
not all in one drink but always the egg off course and the milk and wheat germ.
do you think its too much? any other suggestions?
I dont want to bulk up or anything 
and also.. how often should i drink it?
i takel alot of vitamins already so would it be overkill for my body?
thanks ladies!


----------



## Okay

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuumping for responds


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hi LANGT~  Welcome to our Nest!  

First of all, i think if you took all of that in a drink it would be okay.  The yogurt is a great add, however, i think it may bulk you up.  

Trying veggie juice sounds like a good idea, too.  Choose a liquid and try it with the other ingredients.  I'd try it _without_ yogurt for now.  I know brewer's yeast is powerful stuff.  I've used it but the taste is erplexed.  Let us know how it goes, try one recipe for a few weeks before you move on.  

If the taste is off, just tweak it a bit, but it's really surprisingly delightful.



LANGT said:


> Hi !
> This sounds beyond interesting! I have to try this.
> I just have a few questions(i was too lazy to read all the pages ! lol..)
> 
> Can i do anything to avoid not gaining weight?
> I gain weight really easy as it is
> I plan on using:
> Almond milk or youghurt or already blended organic fruit and veggie juices and add honey, fresh fruits, wheat germ oil, wheat germ, brewerst yeast powder, and 2 pasturiseret eggs (i dont know how to spell it in english , but you know what i mean right??)
> not all in one drink but always the egg off course and the milk and wheat germ.
> do you think its too much? any other suggestions?
> I dont want to bulk up or anything
> and also.. how often should i drink it?
> i takel alot of vitamins already so would it be overkill for my body?
> thanks ladies!


----------



## Okay

hi again !
uhm so you dont think i should try different ones?
like say a friut one on one day and veggie the next?
any other food i should avoid?
is it true you people are getting bigger behinda and firmer breast? :O
and have you seen any difference in your hair already?
can i drink one shake everyday?
what do you mean by powerful with the brewerst yeast?
i know its very high in protein so thats a good things right?
will it be too much or just make it better?
can i still take alot of vitamins on the side?


----------



## Okay

bump bump bump :b


----------



## leleepop

i think I might try this for a while. I need a breakfast drink. Can you get wheatgerm from the grocery store?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

LANGT said:


> hi again !
> uhm so you dont think i should try different ones?
> like say a friut one on one day and veggie the next? No no, that should be fine.  i was just stating that you could stick to one recipe to see which recipe is most effective.
> any other food i should avoid? not that i can think of.
> is it true you people are getting bigger behinda and firmer breast? :O yep, firmer boobs and buns.
> and have you seen any difference in your hair already? definitely.  i make my year anniversary this month.  i have a new head of hair, PTL!!
> can i drink one shake everyday? most def.  if you are looking for major results and fast, daily is the way to go.
> what do you mean by powerful with the brewerst yeast?brewer's yeast is chock full of nutrients and vitamins.  it's a one-stop shop for protein, aminos, b-vitamins, etc...
> i know its very high in protein so thats a good things right? the protein is what gives it punch.
> will it be too much or just make it better? i don't think it'll be overkill, but it depends on your body, your toleration and what other supplements you're taking.
> can i still take alot of vitamins on the side?


 mos def.  i take l-cysteine, msm, a women's multi...it won't hurt anything, it'll only help.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yep, you sure can.  Look in the cereal aisle, where the grains are kept.  I use Bob's Red Mill raw wheat germ, about $3.  I used to use the one in the bottle, Kretschmer (sp), it cost more, it's toasted and you get less (but it tastes better and not as nutritious). 



leleepop said:


> i think I might try this for a while. I need a breakfast drink. Can you get wheatgerm from the grocery store?


----------



## Platinum

Blaque*Angel said:


> are you getting that glowy moisturised skin?
> 
> some days, i need no moisturiser..
> 
> my hair also never gets dry.
> 
> my appetite is low, which i love...


 
Yes my skin is moisturized and glowing. My legs don't even get ashy anymore.




Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hi LANGT~ Welcome to our Nest!
> 
> First of all, i think if you took all of that in a drink it would be okay. The yogurt is a great add, however, i think it may bulk you up.
> 
> Trying veggie juice sounds like a good idea, too. Choose a liquid and try it with the other ingredients. I'd try it _without_ yogurt for now. I know brewer's yeast is powerful stuff. I've used it but the taste is erplexed. Let us know how it goes, try one recipe for a few weeks before you move on.
> 
> If the taste is off, just tweak it a bit, but it's really surprisingly delightful.


 
Interesting...I'm thinking about adding Brewer's Yeast and yogurt for a better chance of weight gain. Thanks Br*nze


----------



## Okay

platinum - does brewerst yeast make you gain weight?
or are you using the youghurt for that?


----------



## Platinum

LANGT said:


> platinum - does brewerst yeast make you gain weight?
> or are you using the youghurt for that?


 

Hello and  LANGT. I've never used Brewer's yeast so I am going to do a little research on it. I don't use yogurt that often in my shake. 

You may want to try using fat-free yogurt since you don't want to gain weight.


----------



## Okay

Thanks! Have you seen any results in your hair already?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

October 5th marks my anniversary with the cocktail.  yaay!  

I'd like to start a progress thread, but that would mean i'd need to do my hair this weekend...hmph.  

**also, i reallllly don't wanna deal with the negativity...this forum can get so taxxxing sometimes.  oh yeah, there's an ignore button, huh?  i need to figure out how to use it.


----------



## LoveLiLi

Wow, Bronze. You're inspiring people everywhere to drink their way to waist length hair. There's a thread over at Indusladies.com about this thread. That's so cute - you're going to start a movement with this.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I truly felt this was the answer to my prayer...and i just wanted to give back to others ~ maybe they were praying for the same thing, too~ 

thanks for the support, LoveLiLi.


----------



## a_shoe_6307

Ok, so I went to the store & picked up the wrong thing, so...

Can I use flaxseed oil & flaxseed in stead of wheat germ?  They said it is good for the hair & skin.  Just a question before I trek all the way back across town to whole foods.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Well, I used both at one time, as well...I ran out of wgo, so i used flaxseed oil...(i also added flaxseed - for a couple of months - just to see if it would help even more...i stopped after i ran out and i never used it again). 

So, i would say, yes, use it - and when you get around to it, add the wheat germ.  

Did that help?



a_shoe_6307 said:


> Ok, so I went to the store & picked up the wrong thing, so...
> 
> Can I use flaxseed oil & flaxseed in stead of wheat germ? They said it is good for the hair & skin. Just a question before I trek all the way back across town to whole foods.


----------



## a_shoe_6307

THANKS!!!  I'll get the wheat germ my next trip.  I was not looking to that 35 minute drive again tomorrow.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Well, I used both at one time, as well...I ran out of wgo, so i used flaxseed oil...(i also added flaxseed - for a couple of months - just to see if it would help even more...i stopped after i ran out and i never used it again).
> 
> So, i would say, yes, use it - and when you get around to it, add the wheat germ.
> 
> Did that help?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Platinum said:


> Yes my skin is moisturized and glowing. My legs don't even get ashy anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting...I'm thinking about adding Brewer's Yeast and yogurt for a better chance of weight gain. Thanks Br*nze


 



i know  its a great feeling isn't it?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> October 5th marks my anniversary with the cocktail. yaay!
> 
> I'd like to start a progress thread, but that would mean i'd need to do my hair this weekend...hmph.
> 
> **also, i reallllly don't wanna deal with the negativity...this forum can get so taxxxing sometimes. oh yeah, there's an ignore button, huh? i need to figure out how to use it.


 

a year already? 

i think you should just keep your pics in this thread!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

just cocktailed it  

i notice when i do not fill up on water, i am very hungry at around 8pm...so i need to stick to my half gallon of water per day


----------



## LoveCraze

Still cocktailing at least 3 times a week and I'm loving it!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Aaargh!  Thunderstorm knocked off our power last night and I overslept.  No time to cocktail.


----------



## a_shoe_6307

I made my first cocktail this morning and it was not bad at all.  Instead of adding milk & fruit & all that I simplified it...

Odwalla Vanilla Protien Monster (it already has the vanilla soy milk & fruit added)
Wheat Germ
Flaxseed Oil
Flaxseed
1 Raw Egg

It was pretty good.  I also had extra energy this morning!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette A_shoe-6307 to our Nest!!  Woop Woop**


----------



## Blaque*Angel

welcome A_shoe


----------



## leleepop

I did my first shake today and is wasn't bad. I used the exact recipe you gave and added frozen strawberrys and honey. I wasn't hungry for a while either. I did my usual walk for 30 to 45 minutes a day and I felt great. I cant wait for my hair to start taking effect. Ill keep yall posted.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Leleepop to our Nest!!!  
I hope you can hang in there and reap the benefits,too!  Keep us posted.  We're here for ya!


----------



## shortycocoa

Welcome to all the new egglettes....we are getting more egglettes left and right...let me find out!!!

Still cocktailing.  I think I doubled up a few days this week but definitely drinking one a day.

I know a while back someone asked if we could reference some of our progress pics within the thread or say what page they were on so they wouldn't have to go through the whole thread.  I had attempted to do that but got lost in the shuffle.  However, it came to me to just use the search function to see where i actually posted them. So here are mine:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=8067879&postcount=3421


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=8072681&postcount=3428

I don't think I posted any pics other than these as of yet.

If everyone else who has posted progress pics within this thread can do this, that would be good also for others to see.  I know there are several of us that included our progress pics but I can't remember everyone's names to do a search. 

I also think it would be better if left up to each egglette whether they want to repost their pics within the thread or even for a new progress thread.  I'll try to find the progress thread and put these links in there as well.  

I also just finished some late summer/early fall updates for my fotki and I will try to include some of those pics here shortly.


----------



## goldielocs

I'm hunting down ingredients for my first shake as we speak.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Goldielocs to our Nest!!  
This week is hot with new recruits!!
~Hooray~


goldielocs said:


> I'm hunting down ingredients for my first shake as we speak.


----------



## LoveCraze

Ok so I have a quick question. I have been having my shakes without the wgo. When I went to get some at our local HEB, they had them in tablet form and so I didn't want to get those. I guess my question is how important is it to have the wgo in your shakes?  Or can you still reap similar effective benefits without the WGO added? So far I am luvin the shaker shaker shakers!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Steph,
The WGO is pretty important.  It keeps your hair super-duper moisturized.  It adds elasticity to your hair and skin, the efa's in it are critical to growth and retention, it's also a germinating food, which helps your follicles and scalp cells to produce strong, healthy hair.  i purchase my Viobin 32oz wgo for about $14 online at www.iherb.com they have great shipping and prices.

I'm sure the capsules are fine, but i you'll get more for your money in liquid form.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

welcome to all the new egglettes


----------



## goldielocs

Thanks for the warm reception ladies!

I just blended up my first drink and it was WONDERFUL!!!

I had:

1 organic egg
1 cup of unsweetened almond milk
2 tblsp raw wheat germ
1 tblsp ground salba seeds (more omega 3's and fiber)
1 tblsp Udo's oil
dash of vanilla & cinnamon

It tasted like egg nog.  My husband tasted mine and made some for himself.  This is definately a staple for me!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yaaay~  You know men won't touch anything gross, i don't care how healthy it is, lol!  Thanks for joining us, Goldie, keep us updated.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Brains and beauty, ShortyC, you've got brains and beauty...I was wondering if it would be possible to put them all in one post, but that wouldn't be possible. Like maybe at post #1, if everyone agreed? 

i want to straighten my hair and post my progress, too.  Only thing, i realized next week is my daughter's and my mom's birthday soirees and i wanna look fly, so i really don't want to do my hair until next week...hmm, decisions, decisions...



shortycocoa said:


> Welcome to all the new egglettes....we are getting more egglettes left and right...let me find out!!!
> 
> Still cocktailing. I think I doubled up a few days this week but definitely drinking one a day.
> 
> I know a while back someone asked if we could reference some of our progress pics within the thread or say what page they were on so they wouldn't have to go through the whole thread. I had attempted to do that but got lost in the shuffle. However, it came to me to just use the search function to see where i actually posted them. So here are mine:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=8067879&postcount=3421
> 
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=8072681&postcount=3428
> 
> I don't think I posted any pics other than these as of yet.
> 
> If everyone else who has posted progress pics within this thread can do this, that would be good also for others to see. I know there are several of us that included our progress pics but I can't remember everyone's names to do a search.
> 
> I also think it would be better if left up to each egglette whether they want to repost their pics within the thread or even for a new progress thread. I'll try to find the progress thread and put these links in there as well.
> 
> I also just finished some late summer/early fall updates for my fotki and I will try to include some of those pics here shortly.


----------



## leleepop

I did the shake for the second time today, and I must say I like it. I guess it suits me. I can definitely do this for ten days. I did my regular daily 30 minute walk. I also wanted to add that i purchased the book on amazon for 1.73 and awaiting its arrival. God Bless everyone and hhg!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Wonderful!  God Bless You Too...You're hair will luv you for this, Leleepop.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Just cocktailed it - with *two *eggs - on a weekend, even.  Go figure.


----------



## shortycocoa

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Brains and beauty, ShortyC, you've got brains and beauty...I was wondering if it would be possible to put them all in one post, but that wouldn't be possible. Like maybe at post #1, if everyone agreed?
> 
> i want to straighten my hair and post my progress, too. Only thing, i realized next week is my daughter's and my mom's birthday soirees and i wanna look fly, so i really don't want to do my hair until next week...hmm, decisions, decisions...


 

yay, Br*nze....#1 for having cocktailed it for one year today and #2 for cocktailing it on a weekend and not having your traditional big weekend breakfast!  I cannot believe it has been year for you already and that this thread is still going strong and with this many participants!

I don't think it would be possible to put all of them (all progress pics) in the first post UNLESS you added the pics to the post since it is your post and noone can edit a post except for the author of said post.  I am still a relatively new subscribed member to LHCF even though I have lurked for 5-6 years, so some of the seasoned veterans can you correct me if I am wrong?   

that would be a lot of work on your part, Br*nze, and i think the least we all could do is our part in posting our own progress pics since you did kindly lead us to the cocktail.  I am still forever in your debt!

however, it would be helpful to have it all in one place and then people could just add theirs as they see fit or get ready to.  one way or another we can figure this thing out.

happy cocktailing egglettes!

p.s. do your hair and post your updates when you get ready....i can wait!  re-reading some of your earlier posts I was reminded of the fact that you are transitioning and you're almost done.  I bet that feels good.  My hat still goes off to all the terminal transitioners out there because I couldn't do it!  Would you also say this drink would be an added plus for ladies out there that are transitioning since it may help grow the relaxer out quicker and with all the added benefits like thickness, strength, moisture and shine?


----------



## leleepop

3rd day on the shake and i'm soooo energetic. I had to pull out my hip hop abs to channel some of the energy. I am so excited. I love the shake. I even think i got a little growth. Thanks so much for this info, I love eating my vitamins rather than taking them. hhg!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks ShortyC~  Yep, we'll work it out...Yes, this drink is definitely a plus for those transitioning...it helped my hair texture become soo tame and manageable, it grew out my relaxer in record time, and my hair just has a natural 'glow' - so does my face.

Leleepop~ It does give you a great burst of energy...i thrive on it, live for it, even.
G'nite Egglettes...


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> October 5th marks my anniversary with the cocktail.  yaay!
> 
> I'd like to start a progress thread, but that would mean i'd need to do my hair this weekend...hmph.
> 
> **also, i reallllly don't wanna deal with the negativity...this forum can get so taxxxing sometimes.  oh yeah, there's an ignore button, huh?  i need to figure out how to use it.



Wow, I can't believe its been a year already for you Br*nze!! Time does fly by quickly when you're doing something good for yourself that you enjoy. I know you have seen multiple benefits to your hair, skin, and body, in a short period of time. For many of us, the cocktail has become a lifestyle change rather than a new challenge to enjoy for just a few months before moving on.  I know that I'll be doing this for as long as I can, with Team egglettes support. Yay, Yay!!!!  We can never thank you enough for sharing the wonders of this drink. Tomorrow when I have my cocktail, I'll be toasting to you-Br*nze,-Happy 1 year hair cocktailin' anniversary, darling!!!!!! Here's to milk and eggs...drink up y'all!


----------



## Aspire

Still cocktailing - using two eggs instead of one.  Will need to come up with something different though as the weather gets colder.  Can't continue to do shakes in the am, I am shivering all the way to work.

Also - I know some ladies have mentioned a slight growth pattern with the girls up front - but really - tell me how I went from a 36C to a 34DD?  Hubby is ecstatic, but I am really nervous. When does this stabilize? I really don't need the girls entering the room 2 minutes before I do?  And is this permanent?   I need to check with my doctor to see if it is safe as far as breast health as well . . .Has anyone discussed this with their PC/GYN?  Just curious to see if anyone has any info, not trying to be nosy.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Aspire, Wow, is all I can say...I haven't checked into it...If anyone has feedback, please provide.  34DD, huh?  An all-natural breast enlargement - that works?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh  my gosh!  Today is my one-year anniversary!!  I don't think i've ever stayed on a health program this long.  Ever.  Thanks everyone for the well wishes.  It's been great.  I feel great.  Everyone tells me that I look great.  Yesterday  I got a gazillion compliments along with questions regarding weight loss.  I'm ecstatic.

Thank you to each and everyone for cheering me on my quest.  Cocktails fa Life!!!! Cheers~


----------



## Stella B.

Good afternoon ladies!
Cocktailing right now..for some reason it's extra rich and tasty today. I mixed 
1/2 cup very vanilla soy 
1/2 cup water
1 tsp. wheat germ oil
1/4 cup reddi egg (whole foods)
1/8 cup eggnog for flavor!

 It went down so smoothly. I forgot to add lecithin -oops, I'll have to remember that next time for sure. Yum, yum! I made sure to toast ya Br*nze- happy 1 year of high ballin' it on the mighty cocktail! I know we're all in for more amazing growth and progress over the next few years. Hang in there, we can do this together!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Aspire said:


> Still cocktailing - using two eggs instead of one. Will need to come up with something different though as the weather gets colder. Can't continue to do shakes in the am, I am shivering all the way to work.
> 
> *Also - I know some ladies have mentioned a slight growth pattern with the girls up front - but really - tell me how I went from a 36C to a 34DD? Hubby is ecstatic, but I am really nervous. When does this stabilize? I really don't need the girls entering the room 2 minutes before I do? And is this permanent? I need to check with my doctor to see if it is safe as far as breast health as well . . .Has anyone discussed this with their PC/GYN? Just curious to see if anyone has any info, not trying to be nosy.*




i know, my bra's are extra tight again..its strange, i was about to post the same thing.
i don't need any more boobies.
i need to get re-measured.
it seems permanent as i have taken a few breaks from the cocktail and my size remained the same!
i've not discussed it with my doctor but very curios to know your doctors opinion.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Oh my gosh! Today is my one-year anniversary!! I don't think i've ever stayed on a health program this long. Ever. Thanks everyone for the well wishes. It's been great. I feel great. Everyone tells me that I look great. Yesterday I got a gazillion compliments along with questions regarding weight loss. I'm ecstatic.
> 
> Thank you to each and everyone for cheering me on my quest. Cocktails fa Life!!!! Cheers~


 

congratulations darling    :congratulations: 

aw, i'm happy the compliments are pouring in. 

how much weight or dress sizes have you lost?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Blaque*, don't bring me down. .  

I don't think i've lost a dress size and the weight isn't even much to talk about...i just think this month i _may_ have dropped about 8-10 pounds, is all...but it must be really noticeable bcs everyone keeps mentioning it - my hubby, brother, two neices, mom, a bunch of colleagues...(and women keep staring at me up n' down (I did wear a purple ruffled mini-dress with red platform sandals )...i also wore my hair straightened this weekend - coincidence?) and these were all separate accounts!  

I was just inundated with these questions/stares.  
I won't even put myself on blast and state how much i really wanna lose , but I would love to feel a size 8 on my size -- bum!  LOL!!
(notice the discreet two digit hyphen )



Blaque*Angel said:


> congratulations darling    :congratulations:
> 
> aw, i'm happy the compliments are pouring in.
> 
> how much weight or dress sizes have you lost?


----------



## foxee

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I don't think i've lost a dress size and the weight isn't even much to talk about...i just think this month i _may_ have dropped about 8-10 pounds, is all...but it must be really noticeable bcs everyone keeps mentioning it - my hubby, brother, two neices, mom, a bunch of colleagues...(and women keep staring at me up n' down (I did wear a purple ruffled mini-dress with red platform sandals )...i also wore my hair straightened this weekend - coincidence?) and these were all separate accounts!




 Good for you Br*nze!

I took a 2 week hiatus, but I'm back on the cocktail!  This morning I added strawberry, raspberry, blueberry and banana to the main ingredients.


----------



## Aspire

Blaque*Angel said:


> [/B]
> 
> i know, my bra's are extra tight again..its strange, i was about to post the same thing.
> i don't need any more boobies.
> i need to get re-measured.
> it seems permanent as i have taken a few breaks from the cocktail and my size remained the same!
> i've not discussed it with my doctor but very curios to know your doctors opinion.



It seems permanent to me as well.  It is the weirdest thing.  I could not get an appointment before month-end.  If she says anything worth noting, I will update.  The eggs I use are organic, so I am not concerned about hormones, maybe eggs add additional estrogen?  I don't know.  I wish my hair was growing as fast as the ladies. 

Cocktailing today.

Bronze - Happy anniversary!  I can't wait till I get to a year with HHJ!  I am looking forward to the results.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thank you, Aspire!
Yep, my boobs are perkier, too.  My hair is growing quickly, but I'm still growing out some thin hair as a result of my transition.  I'm just graaaaazing bsl now, but I don't think i'll cut my endz until my 2 year transitioning anniversary, then i'll be fully natural, with no straight ends.  I hope!



Aspire said:


> It seems permanent to me as well. It is the weirdest thing. I could not get an appointment before month-end. If she says anything worth noting, I will update. The eggs I use are organic, so I am not concerned about hormones, maybe eggs add additional estrogen? I don't know. I wish my hair was growing as fast as the ladies.
> 
> Cocktailing today.
> 
> Bronze - Happy anniversary! I can't wait till I get to a year with HHJ! I am looking forward to the results.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Ran out the door w/o my cocktail.  Oh boy~


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Blaque*, don't bring me down. .
> 
> I don't think i've lost a dress size and the weight isn't even much to talk about...i just think this month i _may_ have dropped about 8-10 pounds, is all...but it must be really noticeable bcs everyone keeps mentioning it - my hubby, brother, two neices, mom, a bunch of colleagues...(and women keep staring at me up n' down (I did wear a purple ruffled mini-dress with red platform sandals )...i also wore my hair straightened this weekend - coincidence?) and these were all separate accounts!
> 
> I was just inundated with these questions/stares.
> I won't even put myself on blast and state how much i really wanna lose , but I would love to feel a size 8 on my size -- bum! LOL!!
> (notice the discreet two digit hyphen )


 
8-10 pounds in a month is great 

you must look hot, all the stares etc..well done


----------



## kandyland

I just did a search for this thread and I'm glad I found it.  I received the worst haircut ever this summer.  I'm going to my sister's graduation in May 2010, seeing folks I haven't seen in 5 years so my hair and body needs to be bangin.  I will be joining you girls. 

Is everyone still using the original recipe? I've seen tweeks with the kind of milk etc but is everyone using the main ingredients?

Hair Cocktail Ingredients:
3/4 glass of whole milk (I used SilkSoy Vanilla)
1 raw egg
1 tblspn raw wheat germ oil
2 tblspns raw wheat germ
for flavor, you may add a piece of fruit in season


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Kandyland to our Nest!

I'm glad you found us, too.  
I'm stilling using the OG recipe. You definitely wanna start with the OG recipe and tweak it thereafter to suit your needs.  That's what most have done.  I've only added it to it, the basics i've kept intact.  I was using liquid lecithin at one time, but i've stopped for about a month, now.  I may revisit it.  I also add about a tsp of cinnamon for flavor along with any frozen fruit i have on hand.  I now take Amino Fuel in my cocktail, i used to drink it separately.

We are here for ya, let us know how it goes...also, Viobin WGOil is what I use, i purchase it from www.iherb.com , $15 for 32 oz and Bob's Red Mill Raw Wheat Germ, about $3 from my local grocers'.  You can also order it at iherb.



kandyland said:


> I just did a search for this thread and I'm glad I found it. I received the worst haircut ever this summer. I'm going to my sister's graduation in May 2010, seeing folks I haven't seen in 5 years so my hair and body needs to be bangin. I will be joining you girls.
> 
> Is everyone still using the original recipe? I've seen tweeks with the kind of milk etc but is everyone using the main ingredients?
> 
> Hair Cocktail Ingredients:
> 3/4 glass of whole milk (I used SilkSoy Vanilla)
> 1 raw egg
> 1 tblspn raw wheat germ oil
> 2 tblspns raw wheat germ
> for flavor, you may add a piece of fruit in season


----------



## LoveCraze

Ok Bronze I got my wheat germ oil and they had it at the VitaminShoppe, the same kind you suggested. So I was able to save on postage. I was little surprised by the nutty flavor but I think I can get used to it. Thanks again so much for the advice and for sharing this wonderful drink. I truly feel that I am reaping some benefits from it including a glowing skin and overall health. Has to be the eggs right?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

LOL @ nutty flavor!  O K, i guess you could call it that. *blah* it definitely is an acquired toleration.  After a while, you don't notice it.  Don't overdo it, I tend not to measure, just eyeball, so sometimes I really get a nice serving - "ick."  

I love sharing with you.  I really do.  The eggs are definitely potent.  But, do not underestimate the power of that yucky wheat germ oil and raw wheat germ.  If you do a search, you'll be overwhelmed by the benefits they offer.  .  It's amazing.  

Also, try using wgoil in your hair - H-E-A-V-E-N ~ your hair will feel sooo supple and moist, (the same effect it has on the skin, really - like Blaque said, you won't get ashy again - i don't).  My hubby can't keep his hands off of me.  It was really bad before, now I can't get anything done! 



StephElise said:


> Ok Bronze I got my wheat germ oil and they had it at the VitaminShoppe, the same kind you suggested. So I was able to save on postage. I was little surprised by the nutty flavor but I think I can get used to it. Thanks again so much for the advice and for sharing this wonderful drink. I truly feel that I am reaping some benefits from it including a glowing skin and overall health. Has to be the eggs right?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

cocktailed it twice today


----------



## goldielocs

I just drank my wonderful eggnogg for the day...

Once my dd leaves for PE, I'm gonna enjoy a day of hair spoilage and getting cute.

Take care and thanks for the information.


----------



## cairopiper

Hi ladies,

Well I've been doing this for nearly two weeks now (except yesterday as I'd run out of fruit) and I do feel a little better but haven't gotten any mind-blowing results yet. I wonder if it's because I'm not using wheatgerm oil. I've found another oil I've been using 
http://www.groovyfood.co.uk/thingswemake/cooloil.html 
It's supposed to be really good so hopefully this will start having some positive effects. I am still looking to obtain the wheatgerm oil but will have to have it shipped from the states. 

I'm really worried about possible weight gain though. I've been reading through the thread but still have over 200 pages to go! Anyway, from what I've read the calories in this drink really pack a punch. I've tried to bring them down a bit but still get around 450!! So how are the ladies that are losing weight doing it? I really could use some advice here. I'm trying to put together a calorie intake plan for the week to start following from next Monday and will be building it around this drink. I'm aiming for no more than 1,200 a day if possible as I need to lose around 80 pounds. 

Oh and one more thing: 
HAPPY ANNIVERSARY BRONZE!!!!!! 

Thanks so much for all your input and help, you're totally awesome. 

Cairo
x


----------



## Stella B.

kandyland said:


> I just did a search for this thread and I'm glad I found it.  I received the worst haircut ever this summer.  I'm going to my sister's graduation in May 2010, seeing folks I haven't seen in 5 years so my hair and body needs to be bangin.  I will be joining you girls.
> 
> Is everyone still using the original recipe? I've seen tweeks with the kind of milk etc but is everyone using the main ingredients?
> 
> Hair Cocktail Ingredients:
> 3/4 glass of whole milk (I used SilkSoy Vanilla)
> 1 raw egg
> 1 tblspn raw wheat germ oil
> 2 tblspns raw wheat germ
> for flavor, you may add a piece of fruit in season



Hi Kandyland, and welcome! So glad you're joining us. We're all tweaking a lil' bit, based on personal needs and tastes, but feel free to experiment with the original recipe to learn what works for you. I have discovered that sticking as close to the original recipe as possible, and adding just a little bit of something extra for flavor, makes it go down smoothly! 
Looking at your recipe above, you are definitely on the right track!


----------



## Makenzie

I had my cocktail this morning.


----------



## Stella B.

Aspire said:


> It seems permanent to me as well.  It is the weirdest thing.  I could not get an appointment before month-end.  If she says anything worth noting, I will update.  The eggs I use are organic, so I am not concerned about hormones, maybe eggs add additional estrogen?  I don't know.  I wish my hair was growing as fast as the ladies.
> 
> Cocktailing today.
> 
> Bronze - Happy anniversary!  I can't wait till I get to a year with HHJ!  I am looking forward to the results.



Hey Aspire!  I bet there's something to the egg hormone theory. I know for a fact the egg is the most perfect balance of amino acids readily available for the body to use, and soy products definitely up a female's estrogen.  So, this could have something to do with the bigger boobies. Mine were big from the beginning, so I'm not complaining, either! I know your hair is growing too, so don't worry about it. It's harder to notice the growth when you're looking at it everyday. I know when you look at your progress pics, you get a much better idea of how much progress your hair is making. You're doing great, honey, hang in there!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Chicas~  I got my cocktail egg, i'll need to get more milk, for tomorrow and i abhor going grocery shopping on a weekday. erplexed

Cairo~ Glad you're cocktailing, you and I should buddy up to slim down.  I am also planning my meals around the cocktail.  I thought of going with half milk/half water to cut cals...I don't know what else could be cut  but the fruit...and i'm enjoying it too much.  It's usally the only fruit i have for the week, too.  The cocktail is definitely a meal replacement.  
I dunno.  We'll have to brainstorm this.  One thing, i don't cocktail on the weekends when I splurge on breakfast, that's for sure.  If i don't do bfast, I cocktail.

Thanks for checking-in everyone!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

cairopiper said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well I've been doing this for nearly two weeks now (except yesterday as I'd run out of fruit) and I do feel a little better but haven't gotten any mind-blowing results yet. I wonder if it's because I'm not using wheatgerm oil. I've found another oil I've been using
> http://www.groovyfood.co.uk/thingswemake/cooloil.html
> It's supposed to be really good so hopefully this will start having some positive effects. I am still looking to obtain the wheatgerm oil but will have to have it shipped from the states.
> 
> I'm really worried about possible weight gain though. I've been reading through the thread but still have over 200 pages to go! Anyway, from what I've read the calories in this drink really pack a punch. I've tried to bring them down a bit but still get around 450!! So how are the ladies that are losing weight doing it? I really could use some advice here. I'm trying to put together a calorie intake plan for the week to start following from next Monday and will be building it around this drink. I'm aiming for no more than 1,200 a day if possible as I need to lose around 80 pounds.
> 
> Oh and one more thing:
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY BRONZE!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for all your input and help, you're totally awesome.
> 
> Cairo
> x


 

Hi Cairo, (aw thats my cousins name )

That oil sounds/looks great. 
buying from iherb is not bad, they sometimes actually ship quicker than some UK companies.

I order on Monday and my goods are here by Thursday  
Shipping is cheap too. 

I have a discount code in my siggy, if you are interested in Iherb.

I Have lost weight by eliminating sugar, having 2 egg shakes a day and a light meal..and drinking atleast a gallon of water daily.

HTH


----------



## shortycocoa

hey ladies....i didn't cocktail monday or tuesday due to the fact that i ran out of soy milk and just have been too lazy to go BACK to the grocery store (we had just made a trip either saturday or sunday) and when we were there i forgot to get it.

well, yesterday i actually contemplating making one without the soymilk but couldn't bring myself to do it.  today i didn't want to miss my cocktail especially since i missed so many last month travelling.  so i decided to try it without the soymilk and just put in 2 cups of water instead.  it yielded less but tasted the same, so if ya'll are trying to cut calories i'd say that is definitely one way you could go.

after all, it really is about the egg mostly and the fruit disguises the flavor of the egg, so now at least i know if i don't have milk i can still have my cocktail.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Wow, Shorty, thanks so much for that.  I've been wondering about cutting cals, and that seems to be a great place... i wonder what nutrients/benefits would i miss by cutting soymilk/skim milk and using water???  I'll check the book when i can and get back with you guys.  Thanks again for that.


----------



## a_shoe_6307

Did not coacktail Mon or Tues.  Was too busy with finals and term papers and running on very little sleep.  But I was back on track Wed & have my cocktail ready to go for today!

Oh btw bronze I got the wheat germ and wheat germ oil!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Awesome, A Shoe, how did you like your cocktail?


----------



## LoveCraze

Just checking in to report I had my cocktail this morning!!


----------



## cairopiper

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey Chicas~ I got my cocktail egg, i'll need to get more milk, for tomorrow and i abhor going grocery shopping on a weekday. erplexed
> 
> Cairo~ Glad you're cocktailing, you and I should buddy up to slim down. I am also planning my meals around the cocktail. I thought of going with half milk/half water to cut cals...I don't know what else could be cut but the fruit...and i'm enjoying it too much. It's usally the only fruit i have for the week, too. The cocktail is definitely a meal replacement.
> I dunno. We'll have to brainstorm this. One thing, i don't cocktail on the weekends when I splurge on breakfast, that's for sure. If i don't do bfast, I cocktail.
> 
> Thanks for checking-in everyone!


 
Hey Br*nze,
Glad to know I'm not in this alone. I think maybe we should try the half milk/half water and see what happens. I'm planning on spending the rest of this month sorting out my food issues and get all my plans and calories worked out and then next month I'll begin exercising. My aim is to lose 10lbs a month (which is only 2.5lbs a week, very achieveable) for the next 8 months. I've been doing the shake at the weekends too, and still waiting my 2 hours before eating anything. My sister's on board with this now too so we're doing it together , just need to get my brother on board now. 

I'm definitely up for brainstorming so we can get maximum benefit with the drink and everything else we have/do. I found a website which looks like it helps with figuring out how many calories to consume for weight loss. 
http://www.freedieting.com/tools/calorie_calculator.htm
I'm saving up to get a bodybugg - those things look awesome. 

The hard part will be measuring how many calories are in everything so I want to make sure I'm having the same measurements in the drink each day for ease. And yep, I can't imagine having the drink without fruit either. I just have to switch to tinned strawberries as they're lower in cals and carbs. 

Have a great day everyone. 

Cairo
x


----------



## cairopiper

Blaque*Angel said:


> Hi Cairo, (aw thats my cousins name )
> 
> That oil sounds/looks great.
> buying from iherb is not bad, they sometimes actually ship quicker than some UK companies.
> 
> I order on Monday and my goods are here by Thursday
> Shipping is cheap too.
> 
> I have a discount code in my siggy, if you are interested in Iherb.
> 
> I Have lost weight by eliminating sugar, having 2 egg shakes a day and a light meal..and drinking atleast a gallon of water daily.
> 
> HTH


 
Thanks so much Blaque * Angel, I'll check out Iherb and see if they can ship to UK in case I decide to get the wheatgerm oil, but you're right, the cool oil does sound really good so I'm hoping it'll help as it's very easy to come by. I'm trying to stick to drinking 2 litres or more of water a day (sorry, don't know the conversion of that to gallons). I do need to eliminate as much sugar as possible so I guess that's next on my list of things to fix. Thanks for the suggestions 

Cairo
x


----------



## Blaque*Angel

cairopiper said:


> Thanks so much Blaque * Angel, I'll check out Iherb and see if they can ship to UK in case I decide to get the wheatgerm oil, but you're right, the cool oil does sound really good so I'm hoping it'll help as it's very easy to come by. I'm trying to stick to drinking 2 litres or more of water a day (sorry, don't know the conversion of that to gallons). I do need to eliminate as much sugar as possible so I guess that's next on my list of things to fix. Thanks for the suggestions
> 
> Cairo
> x


 

Hi Dear,

I'm from the UK 
They do ship to the UK and mighty fast (iherb)
4.5 litres= A gallon.

I have a litre volvic water bottle that I refil with filtered water 5 times a day 




your welcome dear, happy cocktailing


----------



## Blaque*Angel

cocktailed it twice today 

i nearly lost my skirt when i went out shopping today 

when i put it on, it felt bigger than it usually feels.
i was walking and could feel something brushing on my leg..i was like "whats this?!" when i checked it out  my skirt was falling down!!  
luckily i was wearing a long coat that was covering my butt. 

so, looks like i am loosing inches. i'm going to get weighed at my doctors next week, so i will see how much i have lost in two weeks. 

yesterday i was wearing a figure hugging dress and my sister and husband were like "you've lost weight!"

i'm going to ginuwine/joe's concert on 17th and want to fit into a sexy dress that i purposely bought a size too small..at this rate i will be able to.
i notice my stomach looks smaller and my face a little slimmer.


----------



## leleepop

I'm still cocktailing everyday. I went ahead and split the servings in half a bit before I gain weight. So my recipe is:

1 cup whole milk
1/2 teaspoon wgo
1 heaping tbsp wheatgerm
1 egg
frozen friut
few drops honey
1 stevia packet

Do you guys think I'll still reap the benefits? This is my first day with the new serving sizes and I still havent received my book in the mail...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Egglettes, 

Update:
I went to the derm today and he told me there are _no_ signs of alopecia other than the very front and sides (hairline).  
He said everything looks normal (even though I know I've still got a way to go)!!!!  I am totally stoked about that.  Yaay Meee!! PTL!!!

Thanks for checking in, Steph~


StephElise said:


> Just checking in to report I had my cocktail this morning!!


 
Girl, I wanted to take Shorty's suggestion and drink my cocktail with water since I ran out of soymilk...but - but- i just couldn't do it!!!  I believe that it tastes the same, but my mind just can't get a grip on it.  I think I'll start off with 1/2 water + 1/2 milk and go from there...gotta take baby steps, y'all.  

You'd think by now I could just crack an egg and drop it in my mouth and chug it down...but no.  I'm not there yet. lol.

I'd love to have your support.  Share your plans, will you?.  PM me.



cairopiper said:


> Hey Br*nze,
> Glad to know I'm not in this alone. I think maybe we should try the half milk/half water and see what happens. I'm planning on spending the rest of this month sorting out my food issues and get all my plans and calories worked out and then next month I'll begin exercising. My aim is to lose 10lbs a month (which is only 2.5lbs a week, very achieveable) for the next 8 months. I've been doing the shake at the weekends too, and still waiting my 2 hours before eating anything. My sister's on board with this now too so we're doing it together , just need to get my brother on board now.
> 
> I'm definitely up for brainstorming so we can get maximum benefit with the drink and everything else we have/do. I found a website which looks like it helps with figuring out how many calories to consume for weight loss.
> http://www.freedieting.com/tools/calorie_calculator.htm
> I'm saving up to get a bodybugg - those things look awesome.
> 
> The hard part will be measuring how many calories are in everything so I want to make sure I'm having the same measurements in the drink each day for ease. And yep, I can't imagine having the drink without fruit either. I just have to switch to tinned strawberries as they're lower in cals and carbs.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.
> 
> Cairo
> x


 
Blaque, OMGosh!!!  That's wonderful, incredible!  I've had that experience and it feels sooo goooood.  My slacks kept twisting on me and my belt couldn't hold them up bcs it was too big...those were the good ole' days.
Keep up the great work.  PM me and share what you are doing - exactly, Chica.



Blaque*Angel said:


> cocktailed it twice today
> 
> i nearly lost my skirt when i went out shopping today
> 
> when i put it on, it felt bigger than it usually feels.
> i was walking and could feel something brushing on my leg..i was like "whats this?!" when i checked it out  my skirt was falling down!!
> luckily i was wearing a long coat that was covering my butt.
> 
> so, looks like i am loosing inches. i'm going to get weighed at my doctors next week, so i will see how much i have lost in two weeks.
> 
> yesterday i was wearing a figure hugging dress and my sister and husband were like "you've lost weight!"
> 
> i'm going to ginuwine/joe's concert on 17th and want to fit into a sexy dress that i purposely bought a size too small..at this rate i will be able to.
> i notice my stomach looks smaller and my face a little slimmer.
> Gooo Girl!


 
Leleepop, you haven't cut much out, so i think you will still see good results.  If i were you, i'd cut some of my milk as well.  Try the half and half method that we're gonna do. 



leleepop said:


> I'm still cocktailing everyday. I went ahead and split the servings in half a bit before I gain weight. So my recipe is:
> 
> 1 cup whole milk
> 1/2 teaspoon wgo
> 1 heaping tbsp wheatgerm
> 1 egg
> frozen friut
> few drops honey
> 1 stevia packet
> 
> Do you guys think I'll still reap the benefits? This is my first day with the new serving sizes and I still havent received my book in the mail...


----------



## shortycocoa

Br*nze, you can do it!  I put 3 cups of water today and it actually fills the glass like I am used to.  still tastes fine without the soy milk.  somewhere in this thread (a few hundred pages back or so) I had revealed that i was adding water to my cocktail (1  cup soymilk and 1 cup water).  I did it just for preference (in order to jumpstart my water intake for the day) and also because i had started using frozen bananas and it helped keep the cocktail from being TOO thick.  After that, it became something I kept doing, even when i used fresh bananas.  

Has anyone used the (raw) sunflower seeds instead as the original recipe suggests as a substitution?  I would like to try it someday just for variation.  I'm sure that is also a powerhouse of protein and other nutrients.  

Br*nze I am just speculating here, but I think that we may not be missing much from leaving the milk out.  Especially since I was just looking at the soymilk as an extra dose of protein (even though it does have other nutrients but that's how I always looked at it) I figured it was something that I could leave out if push came to shove since the egg by far has WAY more protein.  

I know at one point an egglette asked about omitting the whole cow's milk before and it was advised to leave it in due to the fat in the milk being necessary for something, but I think everyone here probably eats an adequate amount of healthy fats (plus I would imagine the wheat germ oil probably has the good fats in it that our bodies need...i'll go check my bottle and report back) so I still don't think it would be an issue if you all are looking to cut calories.  And here I was leaving it out because I was just too lazy to go back to the store for soy milk.  Go figure!

But, you can always take it slow as you suggested!  All things in moderation, right?

ETA:  ok I just came back from checking the label on my bottle of wheat germ oil (i use Now brand) and it has 13.5 grams of fat.  I typed wheat germ into a search engine and it is also very high in protein.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks, ShortyC~  You are so right - baby steps.  You are right.  WGO is a good fat it also helps get rid of bad fat.  I think this idea may really be a breakthrough for those watching their cal intake.  I will start at 1/2 and 1/2 work my way up.  

I'm hardcore, y'all.


----------



## leleepop

OMG my dh works out of town, and when he came home he said I have a glow,also today a lady told me I had the MOST beautiful skin. My skin is so moist. I hope I have this much shine after the decrease of wgo.lol  I also wanted to ask how much milk did everyone use in the beginning, so I can try to work with half?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

LeLee- I used a cup.  I alternated between regular, skim and soy milk.

Isn't the 'glow' awesome!  It'll remain as long as you're on the cocktail...it remains in your system for a while.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Egglettes, woke up exhausted - and rushing.  No cocktail this morning, will do it 2nite.

Happy Friday!


----------



## LoveCraze

Ugh!! I forgot to add my WGO this morning. So now I need to do some gulping when I get home.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

StephE~ I don't envy you that task, lol!


----------



## prophetesshope

I'm new(stopped lurking and paid my dues) and I have been drinking the shake for about a week...Thank You Bronze and all the ladies for so much info..i really appreciate it


----------



## shortycocoa

welcome aboard, new egglettes!  it is hard to keep up with all the welcoming!  

cocktailed it this morning....

make it a great day and an even better weekend!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Prophetesshope to our Nest!!

Happy Hair Growing, Prophetess~

Hey ShortyC~ Thanks for checking in - enjoy your weekend, too.


----------



## MonaRae

I missed a few (about 3) b/c I ran out of eggs.  I will be stocking up today!


----------



## foxee

Cocktailed it today - twice!  I'll cocktail it throughout the weekend, too.

Can you believe this thread is now 400 PAGES?  BIG thanks to Br*nze for sharing this wonderful recipe!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Aww, thanks Foxee!  Enjoy your cocktails this weekend - I'll skip breakfast and have some, too!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Egglettes, 

Update:
I went to the derm today and he told me there are _no_ signs of alopecia other than the very front and sides (hairline). 
He said everything looks normal (even though I know I've still got a way to go)!!!! I am totally stoked about that. Yaay Meee



way to go re: the alopecia  


Blaque, OMGosh!!! That's wonderful, incredible! I've had that experience and it feels sooo goooood. My slacks kept twisting on me and my belt couldn't hold them up bcs it was too big...those were the good ole' days.
Keep up the great work. PM me and share what you are doing - exactly, Chica.

All I have been doing girl is walking an hour daily, eliminating sugar from my diet, having 2 egg shakes a day and a light meal..finally drinking atleast a gallon of water daily.


----------



## Essensual

Okay, Egglettes,
I hadn't been shaking it up the last few days due to some "strep throat-like" symptoms. With me, I have issues with dairy + colds, so I eliminated the dairy temporarily to expedite recovery. 

I finally added August and September to the siggy pic. I've got to come back later to post a larger comparison shot.

I can concur that "the twins" are feeling the benefits of the eggshake. From 38C in Nov08 to 42D currently...so...umm...yeah
But, honestly, I'm loving it--personally.

So, I'm back on track today with the eggshake. Welcome to the Nest, Newbie Egglettes!! You're gonna love it here.

E-


----------



## glamchick84

i wanna try this after the baby!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I'll get my cocktail on, lata today.  Have a good one!

[email protected] is worthless w/o pics~Glamchick, join us when the baby comes!  I bet this keeps away the horrendous postpartum shedding.


----------



## tallnomad

Hey Ladies.  Long time . . .  

I'm still shaking, but haven't been as consistent in the last couple of weeks due to a busy schedule.  I'm getting on it in just a bit and hope to be shakin' all this week.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

cocktailed it today!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Tallnomad~  You've been missed!  Thanks for posting.  Let us know how this week goes for ya.


----------



## LoveLiLi

So...have any of you noticed a change in texture since you started the shake? 

Don't tell me I'm the only one. 
I already have thick hair, but I noticed the newgrowth is thicker and denser. When I wash it the difference in thickness is very obvious. Now, this may be a godsend for some, but as I mentioned, my hair is already thick.

 I'm a 4a natural who normally doesn't notice newgrowth because it all looks the same. I haven't had a relaxer in 3 yrs or so and doing my hair is really an easy process. It takes a while because I air dry, but I know what products work and detangling and even dry combing (bad, I know) presents few problems. 

So, someone please tell me why this extra thick newgrowth is also extra coarse?  I typically air dry my hair in four twists and then flat iron. The roots shrink up a bit, but sectioning and combing is still a breeze. Except for today. Sectioning and combing through the newgrowth was a painful process and I lost a bit more hair than I normally would.

Have any of you experienced this? I'm so used to the combing process being easy and painless. My scalp still hurts from earlier.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hi, Lovelili, I have noticed thicker new growth, but not coarser.  Softer and shinier.  Not sure if any others can comment on this, but I thought some others had the same experience I have.  Hopefully, they'll chime in.

Did not cocktail today, had a really early meeting.  Will do tonight.

Have a Groovy Tuesday!


----------



## LoveLiLi

Smh, I would be the only one whose hair decided to put up a fight. 

I racked my brain trying to think if there was anything else that could have contributed to the change in texture since everyone else has had the opposite effect.

I did take Paragone for slightly over a month, so maybe that had some effect on my hair. Idk, but if this is from the shake I know I won't stay on the shake long term. However, I'm going to give it until  at least January to see if keeps coming in coarser.


----------



## polished07

My gf who got me hipped to lchf (Im a bhm member ) and told me about this shake she took it faithfully for months and went SL to BSL in a short amount of time, Im down Im gonna get the ingredients this weekend only thing is she said it made her gain weight Im gonna incorporate hitting the gym with it so lets hope it works out thanks so much for all of the info!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Polished07 to our Nest!!!
Thanks for the testimonial, Polished.  Let us know when you have your first cocktail.

Love~ What is Paragone?  I'm unfamiliar with it.  Are you aware of all the side effects of it?  Ij Can't believe your hair is getting coarser.  My hair has definitely softened up.  Let us know your findings...

about to get my cocktail on, yaaay!


----------



## LoveLiLi

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Welcome Egglette Polished07 to our Nest!!!
> Thanks for the testimonial, Polished. Let us know when you have your first cocktail.
> 
> Love~ What is Paragone? I'm unfamiliar with it. Are you aware of all the side effects of it? Ij Can't believe your hair is getting coarser. My hair has definitely softened up. Let us know your findings...
> 
> about to get my cocktail on, yaaay!


 
ParaGone is a cleanse for parasites. There are some possible side effects, but I didn't experience them; I felt completely normal while taking it. The site focused on digestive side effects, of course.

I had to think over the last few months and I realized that I really slacked on my supplements. I usually take flax seed oil, a hair/skin vitamin , EPO and chlorella etc. daily, and I wasn't taking them for a while. It's possible that the combination of a parasite (which is sucking up nutrients) and then slacking on my supplements caused the coarseness. In the past I've read that the lack of certain vitamins can cause hair to be coarse, so that may be a possibility.

Well, I joined a challenge to take my supplements daily, so I'll see if my hair feels normal over the next few months.


----------



## Essensual

LoveLiLi,

Have you been using Biotin at all? I know it seemed as if my textured changed a little when I did use it. I've discontinued internal use because it seems to break out my skin. I may crush the remainer and add it to topical treatments. We'll see...


----------



## LoveLiLi

Essensual said:


> LoveLiLi,
> 
> Have you been using Biotin at all? I know it seemed as if my textured changed a little when I did use it. I've discontinued internal use because it seems to break out my skin. I may crush the remainer and add it to topical treatments. We'll see...


 
Do you remember how many mcg you were taking?

I started taking Pure Skin Clarifying supplement around the beginning of the summer, slacked off for a while and I just started taking it again.

It has 150 mcg of biotin per serving and I only take one serving a day since the pills are big and they smell.

I tried taking biotin in the past and it broke me out horribly, so I haven't used biotin separately since then.


----------



## leleepop

Good Morning Everyone...Still cocktailing it. I went back to the og recipe because I'm still sustaining my weight after the initial 10 days. I actually loss a few pounds. I'm gonna ride it out for as long as I can and just monitor my weight. I still just take the shake for breakfast only and this works for me. I try to keep my exercise regimen on a daily also.

My hair also seems to be improving in thickness. It still hasnt been a month but so far everything has been positive. BTW i also take my biotin and gummy multi's at night, but not consistently. I am excited what next month will bring. hth


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I couldn't take biotin, either. The huge blisters erupting on my skin were enough for me to throw in the towel.  I still have huge containers of the stuff.

Great to know everyone is still on course.  Cocktailed it this am~  Grow some long lushus hair, y'all!


----------



## SweetDYMEond

Bronze and Fam...it's been a minute since I've been in the thread.  Have been WAY too inundated with life event type stuff...working like a Hebrew slave - 24 x 7 and dealing with the challenges family life presents.

I haven't been to the grocery store, haven't cooked...been eating WAY too much takeout.

It looks like life is streamlining for me, thanks be to God.  Now, I can go back to grocery shopping, cooking and cocktailing!

I truly need NO help where the girls are concerned.  Let me know how the "like water for milk" substitution works out, because I do intend to get back to my original goal for this year..."Get Fine in the '09!".

Signed...glad to be back!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Glad to have you back SweetDymeond...I'm glad life is leveling off for you.  I, too have been there and done that. SMH, I've been through, that's for sure.  *sigh* 
Post back when you start again.  
Take it one day at a time, okay?


----------



## SweetDYMEond

BB...YOU are a sweetheat!  Thanks a bunch for your encouragement.


----------



## Essensual

LoveLiLi said:


> Do you remember how many mcg you were taking?
> 
> I started taking Pure Skin Clarifying supplement around the beginning of the summer, slacked off for a while and I just started taking it again.
> 
> It has *150 mcg of biotin per serving* and I only take one serving a day since the pills are big and they smell.
> 
> I tried taking biotin in the past and it broke me out horribly, so I haven't used biotin separately since then.


 
Girl, I was taking 5000mcg daily. (Rexall brand from Wal-Mart). In comparison I was "stacking"!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Essensual, that's some great growth you got going, Girlie!  KUTGW!!!


----------



## a_shoe_6307

Couldn't cocktail it this weekend because I was out of town until today and the fam is not down with the whole organic/healthy living thing .  I thought I was gonna starve to death as it was .  But I will be back on track this week!  Will be cocktailing it tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## Essensual

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ^Essensual, that's some great growth you got going, Girlie! KUTGW!!!


 

Thanks, Sis!
I can't seem to get the pics lined up "just right" each month, but I promise you, there is legitimate growth happening. I tend to trim about 1/8 inch off each month after the pics are taken--so I've had a little more growth this year then is pictured in the siggy. This *right *side just seems to grow slower than the left, so I'm trying to spend more time massaging that side for circulation. With a little over two months left in '09, I'm just enjoying the journey...


----------



## LoveLiLi

Essensual said:


> Girl, I was taking 5000mcg daily. (Rexall brand from Wal-Mart). In comparison I was "stacking"!


 
Oh my, you were serious! Lol, I'm sure I was taking way too much when I bought some a while ago, but never again. Strong nails don't make up for breakouts.


----------



## Aspire

Cocktailing today with peaches.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Ummm, good. Peaches.  Got my cocktail on sans fruit.  I'm fruit-deprived.


----------



## leleepop

Does anyone have irregular periods? I'm experiencing this now.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I do, but not resulting from the cocktail, Lelee...Anyone?


----------



## leleepop

leleepop said:


> Does anyone have irregular periods? I'm experiencing this now.


OK everything is regulated now. I think I was just stressing out. Kids were sick with bronchitis,vomiting,doctor visit. Then I had an unpleasant parent teacher conference. Didnt realize until im writing this down now actually. Still doing my precious cocktails, and I really think my hair is benefiting. hhg everyone and thanks for support


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Glad you're okay.  We are definitely here for support.  I've been rippin' n runnin' for the last two weeks...i'm just beginning to settle down.  Things have been a blur.

Got my cocktail on!  Happy Friday to Ya!


----------



## Okay

hi ladies 

what is it that makes your breast more firm? 
do you think its the eggs? 
or anything else in the drink?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Langt~
I believe it's the protein...I think it firms your body -all over - boobs included!  LOL!


----------



## Okay

wow! nice 
so it wouldnt matter if it was egg or another high protein thing?
cause i would rather not do the egg..
or does the egg have specifik benefits?

about the breast  is it a significant lift?


----------



## Okay

buuuuuuuuuuuumping


----------



## Okay

bumpiing..


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Well...i've never thought of using the shake as a boob booster, but, let me see...I've used high protein shakes before and i've never noticed my boobs getting bigger - i lost weight when taking those (atkins), so I would really hate to steer you the wrong way and you lose what you've got. erplexed  Perhaps it's something in the egg - I'd hate to think hormones, but maybe .  If you research this, let us know.

Are you wanting strictly breast effects or the whole tamale(hair, skin, vitality,boobs, etc)?  If you want the whole tamale, drink the cocktail...if not, try eating boiled eggs...

you could also do a search on the individual ingredients and see what effect they have on um, cleavage....on a side note, you may wanna try maka root - i know they say it works for the butt, it may help the boobs.  

Oh yeah, and evening primrose oil and black cohosh root - the black cohosh root had my boobs bustin' out all over the place - i had to stop at a screeching halt on those things.  That was scary.  No need for breast augmentation with that stuff. 

am i helping any?



LANGT said:


> wow! nice
> so it wouldnt matter if it was egg or another high protein thing?
> cause i would rather not do the egg..
> or does the egg have specifik benefits?
> 
> about the breast  is it a significant lift?  *Baby, yeah.*


----------



## Okay

hi 

well i found egg white powder or is it important to get the whole egg?
i would prefer pasturized egg but i dont know if its the same?
then at least i would be sure about the salmonella thing 

well i wont the whole yards i guess 
hair,body,skin,breast and bum 
i will look up the maca
have you gained weight?


i do have big breast i dont want them smaller i wouldnt mind them getting a liiiittle bigger
tho.. and they are going south so it would be nice having a natural lift


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^ LOL ~ I hear you.  I've got big 'uns, too...and I don't wanna part with 'em.  Welllll, i could part with some of em...believe me, i have enough to spare, *holla*

well, lotsa gals used the egg powder with good results.  I've taken the cocktail for a year - straight - with no salmonella poisoning, so...and if you've read the thread at all, you know all the ins and outs about that.

i have gained weight, not sure if it's the cocktail, but my eating has been poor - i just don't take time to plan/prep my meals.  i really kinda eat on the go, if you will.
 i recently dropped about 10 lbs, and i seem to be holding steady.


----------



## Okay

a year? wow! 

can i hear about all the benefits youve personally had?
and did you experience a breast lift? 

Yeah exactly.. lol.. i dont want to part with mine either if they were firm i would love it .. 

Do you know if pasturized eggs have the same benefits? that way salmonella isnt an option at all
they have been warning about salmonella here in denmark recently..


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh Chica, i'ma give it to ya short and sweet, bcs it's all over this thread and i dont wanna be redundant...

my skin glows, i look 'younger'  - better rested -  my complexion has evened out - rarely do i get breakouts.  
nails are hard as a rock.  
new growth is more manageable, shinier, more supple.  hair is growing really fast. i'm growing thicker hair. 
i have more energy in the morning and better focus...
my digestion was better - but not anymore erplexed, it's back to normal (which isn't great).  
i have a bit more va-va in my va-va-voom. 
boobs have gotten fuller/perkier, butt has gotten rounder (without exercise - at all  shameful, i know) 
i gained some weight, but i've dropped some, so...i'm back at starting point, but not where i need to be.

i started this, as mentioned on page 1, bcs i was diagnosed with alopecia.  this recipe is designed for people with thinning and balding hair - it is designed to regrow hair...it has done that for me.  i'm still not at my goal, which is thick, heavy waistlength hair.  heck, i'm not even where i used to be.  - but i'm getting there, thank You, Lord!  i'm currently bsl, but not heavy and thick as i'd like - yet.  

my hair has made vast improvements.  

this thing works.  
i wouldn't recommend it if it didn't.  
i'd quit and advise everyone else too, as well. 
~ just being honest.

oh yeah, i didn't use fancy, free-range eggs or anything.  i used the plain 'ole cheap eggs in the grocery store, 18-egg carton.

if you are having warnings in denmark, then heed the warnings. try the powdered eggs.



LANGT said:


> a year? wow!
> 
> can i hear about all the benefits youve personally had?
> and did you experience a breast lift?
> 
> Yeah exactly.. lol.. i dont want to part with mine either if they were firm i would love it ..
> 
> Do you know if pasturized eggs have the same benefits? that way salmonella isnt an option at all
> they have been warning about salmonella here in denmark recently..


----------



## Stella B.

LANGT said:


> a year? wow!
> 
> can i hear about all the benefits youve personally had?
> and did you experience a breast lift?
> 
> Yeah exactly.. lol.. i dont want to part with mine either if they were firm i would love it ..
> 
> Do you know if pasturized eggs have the same benefits? that way salmonella isnt an option at all
> they have been warning about salmonella here in denmark recently..



Hi, Langt!  Welcome to our little egglette nest! I have been cocktailing for 10 months now (since January), and I have used the carton eggs from Whole Foods with good results. I choose the egg mix because I needed to know it was pastuerized, and I'm borderline with my cholesterol. The Nulaid ReddiEgg real egg product is fat free, cholesterol free, lactose free, and pasteurized. Just 1/4 cup has the vitamin equivalency of a whole egg.  Once you find an egg product that your body can handle, you're good to go! We've had good reports from ladies drinking/eating eggs in powdered and liquid form, fried on the side,...as long as you get the egg product with all its wonderful perfectly balanced protein and amino acids in you, the body will know how to use it to benefit you from head to toe. (boobs included as a side benefit) Happy cocktailing!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

What's up, Stella!  You must have felt me thinking of you...


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> What's up, Stella!  You must have felt me thinking of you...


Hey, Br*nze! How've you been, honey? You're right, I think our spirits must have crossed tonite; something told me to come back in here as my last stop before I go to bed. Good nite, y'all!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Doing well, doing well.  Yep, our Spirits were in tune...have a good one~


----------



## ladysaraii

Hi you guys.  I've been looking at this thread for a little while and I think I'm ready to join the challenge.  I want the hair benefits and weight as well.  

I'll get the ingredients tomorrow.  I'm recommitting to healthy eating in an effort to lose weight (My goal is 10 lbs a month as well) and I think this is a perfect time to start.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Ladysaraii to our Nest!!

Welcome Egglette Langt to our Nest!!

You guys will love it here.  Let us know when you take your first cocktail.  any questions - we're here for ya!


----------



## trinigul

Hi, you all.  Been an Egglet for nearly a month now (Oct 23rd is my month-eggday).  Love all the great testimonies.

Bombshell, this is really something you've added to my regimen.  I feel like the egg has activated everything else I've been doing for a while now (MSM, green smoothies, chlorella & spirulina, chia seeds, multivit, fish/cod liver oil, aloe vera). 

Sometimes I make the original shake (like for the last 2 weeks), but mostly I've just been cracking two eggs in a wine glass and gulping it down.  So far:

1.  EXTRA strong white nails (first week).  My right-hand middle finger NEVER grows.  Nail too soft.  Alta Silica helped my other fingernails but just couldn't help that one.  I just accepted it as fact that that middle finger was a dud.  You should see it now:  tapping on/hitting stuff and not even a chip.  Everyday I look at that nail in amazement.  Just finished looking at it.

2.  Shiny hair (natural).  I was contemplating coloring my hair, but it's so shiny that I really don't think I'll be doing it.  That's about all I've noticed about hair because now that it's colder I keep my hair in two french braids for the week.

3.  I DO NOT need more breasts (38DDD) but they're noticeably fuller and bra tighter like it's that time of the month.  However, I think they're a little perkier.  They're truly looking like porn stars.

4.  Definitely feeling stronger on the treadmill.  

Great for so early in the game.  Can't wait to see what's up the pike.

ETA:  5.  Sleeping longer and deeper.

6.  Fuller eyelashes.  My sister asked me if all those were mine.  Thought I had on falsies.  

AND, thought my hair was not growing until I looked at my siggy pic.  Gotta get around to updating that.


----------



## Okay

thanks 
im sooooooooooo movitaved and excited 
im gonna order all this from iherb , have you guys seen that website?
it seems really cool.. very cheap and it has it all!

i dont want to overdrug.
i dont have enough vitamine D so i was thinking of the cod liver oil too
i believe it is high in vitamin d aswell? and plus its good for the immune system 

ahhhhhhhh cant wait


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

HARD CORE!!! DANGETTY!!!
Welcome Egglette Trinigul to our Nest!!  Girl, when you get on it, you get on it!.  I'm still not there yet...heck, i'm tripping about substituting water for milk...i really think i need to do that bcs i'm thinking of limiting cals and that's the only place i feel that i can - the milk, that is.

Thank you for your detailed testimonial.  It's amazing how we are all sharing the same results.  We're even Bosom Buddies!  LOL!




trinigul said:


> Hi, you all. Been an Egglet for nearly a month now (Oct 23rd is my month-eggday). Love all the great testimonies.
> 
> Bombshell, this is really something you've added to my regimen. I feel like the egg has activated everything else I've been doing for a while now (MSM, green smoothies, chlorella & spirulina, chia seeds, multivit, fish/cod liver oil, aloe vera).
> 
> Sometimes I make the original shake (like for the last 2 weeks), but mostly I've just been cracking two eggs in a wine glass and gulping it down. So far:
> 
> 1. EXTRA strong white nails (first week). My right-hand middle finger NEVER grows. Nail too soft. Alta Silica helped my other fingernails but just couldn't help that one. I just accepted it as fact that that middle finger was a dud. You should see it now: tapping on/hitting stuff and not even a chip. Everyday I look at that nail in amazement. Just finished looking at it.
> 
> 2. Shiny hair (natural). I was contemplating coloring my hair, but it's so shiny that I really don't think I'll be doing it. That's about all I've noticed about hair because now that it's colder I keep my hair in two french braids for the week.
> 
> 3. I DO NOT need more breasts (38DDD) but they're noticeably fuller and bra tighter like it's that time of the month. However, I think they're a little perkier. They're truly looking like porn stars.
> 
> 4. Definitely feeling stronger on the treadmill.
> 
> Great for so early in the game. Can't wait to see what's up the pike.
> 
> ETA: 5. Sleeping longer and deeper.
> 
> 6. Fuller eyelashes. My sister asked me if all those were mine. Thought I had on falsies.
> 
> AND, thought my hair was not growing until I looked at my siggy pic. Gotta get around to updating that.


 
Langt, you'll <3 iherb.  I do.  It's a one-stop shop. I think you're on the right path.  Cod liver oil won't harm you.  Post when you take your first drink.



LANGT said:


> thanks
> im sooooooooooo movitaved and excited
> im gonna order all this from iherb , have you guys seen that website?
> it seems really cool.. very cheap and it has it all!
> 
> i dont want to overdrug.
> i dont have enough vitamine D so i was thinking of the cod liver oil too
> i believe it is high in vitamin d aswell? and plus its good for the immune system
> 
> ahhhhhhhh cant wait


 
Update:
My hair growth has been great - i no longer have clumps of hair falling out and huge parts in my hair, Praise God.  
I'm eager to make _more_ progress, so i've been looking into other means to thicken my hair as well. 
I've bumped up....carrot juice, ultra thick hair shake, nu hair vitamins, pantothenic acid...okay, that's all i have for now.  Just to show you where i'm at on this, i considered adding carrot juice to my cocktail - we'll see how that goes.

I've been on my mission since yesterday when i noticed my ponytail was not as thick as it used to be.  It's twice as thick as it was, mind you, a year ago - (it was crazy see-through, y'all - i was sooo self-conscious and embarassed), but i still want that 'oomph' back.  

I'm gonna get it, too.  When i find out, i'll share with whomever wants to know.

Hitting that Hip - in '10, ya heard?  Taking no prisoners.


----------



## ladysaraii

I bought all the ingredients today!  I had to go to 3 stores before I found raw wheat germ and I got the last bag too, praise heaven.

I have plans tomorrow afternoon so I am hesitant to take it in the morning in case of issues, but I think I will since I'll just have the same problem on Monday.  If this is a good filling meal replacement, I'll be so excited and it will def make it easier to continue.

Question, it said not to eat or drink anything for 2 hours after.. does that include water?  (Apologies if that's a dumb question)


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Great LadyS~ 

about your question - i do drink water.  after having the cocktail i become incredibly thristy...i think it's the wheat germ.  anyhoo, i don't think water hinders anything.  the book never stated this, but i'm just going off of experience.

remember, you want to have the cocktail on an empty stomach as well...

let us know how you like it!


----------



## ladysaraii

Thanks Br*nzeB!


----------



## shortycocoa

still cocktailing...welcome to all the latest new egglettes!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Love all of you egglettes 

bronze, you are amazing  and have helped make a big improvement to our lives! 

love you


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks so much BlaqueAngel! 
Glad to help LadyS~
ShortyC~ Good hearing from you!  And i'm gonna try my half'n'half cocktail this week.  I'm a big girl now!

This is THE best thread on LHCF!!  The Best!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I bought my carrot juice, i may try it on tomorrow...1/2 cup of soy and half carrot...or half water and half carrot...3 tblspns of wheat germ.  

Don't sleep on the wheat germ...i just read this causes SERIOUS hair growth and thickening.  I was gonna skimp on it, but i was led (Thanks HolySpirit) to go back to the book and look it up... Crenshaw used 3 tblspns per day to recover from a bad hair cut.  Additionally, i'm using 1 tblpsn of lecithin (liquid) as well. 

Just thought i'd keep you guys informed on the latest.


----------



## ladysaraii

I took the shake

Instead of fruit I used a fruit smoothie I bought, but I really couldnt taste it.  I forgot that soy milk makes my tongue itch so I wont be using it after I finish the carton.  So far I feel okay, I'm laying low, but I need to experiment with some things to make the shake taste better.  If I dread it, I wont stick to it.


----------



## trinigul

was late for church so it was 2 eggs in a glass this morning.  hey, but i didn't forget to put the wheatgerm oil on my skin though...does that count?   it makes my skin so soft and sun-kissed looking.  I put a few drops in my hand with some Vaseline Intensive care lotion. i'll try to make a real shake later.

waiting for my books .  in the meantime, so glad to glean wisdom for here.  will up the wheatgerm.

my nails are purrrty!  hair to come.


----------



## foxee

WOW!   Over 4,000 posts in this thread.  

Someone mentioned new growth texture a few posts back.  Since I've been on the cocktail I've noticed a great deal of thickness in my new growth.  I wouldn't describe it as rough or course.  It's actually pretty soft.  My strands feel stronger, too.  And of course my nails have really grown.  I have to trim them every week or they get caught in my keyboard while I'm typing.  My energy is through the roof.  If I miss the cocktail for a few days I start to feel a little sluggish.  

I haven't cocktailed it in a couple days.  I ran out of eggs and fruit.  I'll have to stop by the grocery store tomorrow.  This week I'll be adding mango and banana.


----------



## shortycocoa

Br*nze you are right on time with the info about the extra wheat germ.  Just the other day I was wondering if I should step it up with the wheat germ some.  I am due for a trip to the grocery store so I will be getting more eggs so I can keep cocktailing.


----------



## Stella B.

Just checking in. I'm sitting here sipping on my cocktail right about now. It gets better each time, seems like my body knows when it's time for one. I get a little craving going on.. Happy cocktailing today, egglettes-drink up!


----------



## ladysaraii

Day 2.  I failed.   

tomorrow I'll try again with real milk (2%) and some actual fruit.  I couldn't get through it today, the taste and the tongue itching got to me.

Or maybe I can try some chocolate powder for flavor as well.

ETA:  Question on supplements.  Are there any vits that i shouldnt take while I'm on this?  I stopped taking HSN pills b/c someone upthread mentioned egg has biotin.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

glad you joined the thread LANGT after all those PM's  you WONT regret it!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

mini update:

my BC is really growing well...
My hair is softer and shiny 
(i slack on my regime, and sometimes keep my hair covered for days) 
but it STILL feels soft and moisturised 

I will take pics the 1st of every month and will probably do a 6 month comparision very soon, my skin gets prettier and prettier each day!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks for posting, Chicas.

I tried 2 oz of carrot juice, 1/2 cup of soy and 1/2 cup of water...i  missed the thick consistency of my cocktail...so i dunno.  It tasted o-kay, but the consistency was problematic.

We'll see how this goes...i may have another recipe come tomorrow...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You didn't fail, LadyS~  You just haven't found your right mix, it's trial and error until you get it right, that's all.  I wouldn't do soy if I itched, either.  Try it with regular milk, you must be allergic to soy to have that reaction, so don't push it, try something else.  No pressure.  You have to go with what works for you.  I'm sure when you find it, it will work just as well.

I take the supplements mentioned on page 1.  I haven't adjusted my supplements - i think they complement the cocktail *shrugs*.  I posted about Biotin earlier, I let that go bcs of the breakouts...if it weren't for that, i'd still take it.  I was a big biotin fan, and now, my skin can't handle it, so i had to adjust.

Thanks for the comments/questions ladies, keep 'em coming!



ladysaraii said:


> Day 2. I failed.
> 
> tomorrow I'll try again with real milk (2%) and some actual fruit. I couldn't get through it today, the taste and the tongue itching got to me.
> 
> Or maybe I can try some chocolate powder for flavor as well.
> 
> ETA: Question on supplements. Are there any vits that i shouldnt take while I'm on this? I stopped taking HSN pills b/c someone upthread mentioned egg has biotin.


----------



## Okay

aww i wish i could start right now!! :/
I cant wait to order...

But you ladies are sure keeping me excited 

ugh cant wait to see how it will work


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

LOL!  You'll be joining us sooner than you think...and you'll reap the benefits right along with us.


----------



## Newlife2011

I WOULD LIKE TO JOIN!

I spent about a half an hour reviewing this thread yesterday, and afterwards I darted to the grocery store to pick up my supplies. As soon as I came back, I made one. I have never drank raw eggs before, but it is pretty tasteless! Let's grow on ladies.


----------



## ladysaraii

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> You didn't fail, LadyS~ You just haven't found your right mix, it's trial and error until you get it right, that's all. I wouldn't do soy if I itched, either. Try it with regular milk, you must be allergic to soy to have that reaction, so don't push it, try something else. No pressure. You have to go with what works for you. I'm sure when you find it, it will work just as well.
> 
> I take the supplements mentioned on page 1. I haven't adjusted my supplements - i think they complement the cocktail *shrugs*. I posted about Biotin earlier, I let that go bcs of the breakouts...if it weren't for that, i'd still take it. I was a big biotin fan, and now, my skin can't handle it, so i had to adjust.
> 
> Thanks for the comments/questions ladies, keep 'em coming!


 

Thanks for the encouragement Br*nze!  I'm ready to try again tomorrow


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Newlife2011 to our Nest!!

You don't waste time, huh?  No questions - no nada.

Awesome having you aboard~Let's grow on indeed!!!


!





Newlife2011 said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO JOIN!
> 
> I spent about a half an hour reviewing this thread yesterday, and afterwards I darted to the grocery store to pick up my supplies. As soon as I came back, I made one. I have never drank raw eggs before, but it is pretty tasteless! Let's grow on ladies.


----------



## Okay

hi egglettes 

yeah cant wait !!

im just worried that i will be dissapointed.. how long till you saw results?

my hair is very damaged and i havent noticed growth in a while 
so im hoping my hair will grow to da roof! 

so excited


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^You will not be disappointed...i believe really damaged hair gets the best results...you will definitely be able to see the benefits - relatively quickly...give yourself 3 months, though the book says 6.  In all actuality, you'll see them in one.  Your  new growth will be different.


----------



## Okay

the texture or thicker? 
i would love to have looser texture


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Both texture and thickness.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

No cocktail this am, woke up late...


----------



## GodsPromises

Hi all,

I have been reading this thread and I am thinking about trying this.  I'm not doing this for the hair as much as I need a drink to take for breakfast.  I hate eating in the morning and this sounds like a good drink to use as a meal replacement.  My one concern that I have been reading is the weigh gain.  I am trying to lose weight not gain but I also know that I need the protein.  The hair is truly a plus.

For right now I will be mixing one egg, 2% milk, and some fruit.  This weekend I will get the wheat gram and I will try to find the wheat gram oil.  Am I leaving any thing out.  I want to do this every morning and then at least 3 times a week at night after I exercise.  Any suggestions would really be appreciated.


----------



## Stella B.

GodsPromises said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been reading this thread and I am thinking about trying this.  I'm not doing this for the hair as much as I need a drink to take for breakfast.  I hate eating in the morning and this sounds like a good drink to use as a meal replacement.  My one concern that I have been reading is the weigh gain.  I am trying to lose weight not gain but I also know that I need the protein.  The hair is truly a plus.
> 
> For right now I will be mixing one egg, 2% milk, and some fruit.  This weekend I will get the wheat gram and I will try to find the wheat gram oil.  Am I leaving any thing out.  I want to do this every morning and then at least 3 times a week at night after I exercise.  Any suggestions would really be appreciated.


Hi GodsPromises!!
 If you're thinking about drinking the vitamin cocktail in the mornings, I can't think of a better way to start your day!  You will have increased energy, and you'll have all day for the drink to get into your system to do your body good! Your recipe sounds right on target. Each ingredient in the original recipe posted here is important, including the wheat germ ,and the wheat germ oil. Just try not to eat or drink anything after for an hour or two; you'll want the drink to absorb quickly into the digestive system. Sounds like you've got a yummy plan with all the right ingredients, and you're good to go! Enjoy!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Great advice, Stella!

Welcome Egglette GodsPromises to our Nest!!!



Stella B. said:


> Hi GodsPromises!!
> If you're thinking about drinking the vitamin cocktail in the mornings, I can't think of a better way to start your day!  You will have increased energy, and you'll have all day for the drink to get into your system to do your body good! Your recipe sounds right on target. Each ingredient in the original recipe posted here is important, including the wheat germ ,and the wheat germ oil. Just try not to eat or drink anything after for an hour or two; you'll want the drink to absorb quickly into the digestive system. Sounds like you've got a yummy plan with all the right ingredients, and you're good to go! Enjoy!


----------



## Okay

Stella B. said:


> Hi GodsPromises!!
> If you're thinking about drinking the vitamin cocktail in the mornings, I can't think of a better way to start your day!  You will have increased energy, and you'll have all day for the drink to get into your system to do your body good! Your recipe sounds right on target. Each ingredient in the original recipe posted here is important, including the wheat germ ,and the wheat germ oil. *Just try not to eat or drink anything after for an hour or two; you'll want the drink to absorb quickly into the digestive system.* Sounds like you've got a yummy plan with all the right ingredients, and you're good to go! Enjoy!


 


Not even drink water?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I drink water, so I think that should be okay...oh well, if it isn't.  LOL!

I got my cocktail on, how 'bout you?


----------



## lillylovely

Hi all

This is the first time I have posted in this thread. Just to let you all know that I have been taking the egg shake every morning before I go to work since the end of August. I have always had fine, weak 3c/4a hair or so I thought - but  now  (6 weeks later) my hair is looking and feeling so thick it looks like 4b hair for the first time in my life and I am so pleased. I used to take O***** to get thick, long hair but the health benefits and price tag benefits were zero compared to the shake. My shake consists of:

1/2 cup of rice milk or oat milk
1 raw organic egg
3 tbs of  raw wheat germ
handful of omega seed mix - includes flaxseed, sunflower seed etc
1 tbs of chlorella (see the thread if you want to know more)
1/2 organic apple/pear/peach etc (don't forget to add the pips)
1/2 organic banana (for taste)
2 tsp of lecithin  (to keep weight off)

I blend for about 20 seconds max.  The only other vitamin I take is spirulina tablets throughout the day.  Thanks bronze bombshell for starting this thread, just going back to reading  the rest of the thread now...


----------



## LoveCraze

Still shaking here. I also wanted to chime in to say that I too have noticed great changes with my nails. I don't have a problem with growing out my nails but I do have a problem keeping them. After a certain length they seem to want to split on the side near the cuticle from being inadvertently bent. But I have not had this problem hardly at all since doing the shakes.  My nails are definitely stronger and steadily growing. In fact I probably need to trim them soon. But I love it. Not really sure of the results with my hair just yet. I'm still transitioning so the growth is obviously there. 

My husband asked if I was worried I might get the bird flu from the eggs. erplexedLOL I'm like no! I'm not worried about getting it from eating chicken either.
Anyway keep up the great work Egglets. 
I'm glad to be apart of the TEAM!:woohoo:


----------



## YankeeCandle

lillylovely said:


> I have always had fine, weak 3c/4a hair or so I thought - but now (6 weeks later) my hair is looking and feeling so thick it looks like 4b hair for the first time in my life and I am so pleased. QUOTE]
> 
> Alright, I was reading this thread thinking "maybe," but you might have pushed me onto the bandwagon.
> 
> I really *do* have fine, weak 3c hair and I believe that a lot of the hair I lose detangling is not shed hair. My mother has thinning hair, her mother does, my paternal grandma did, and all the men on both sides of my family do...so I have a genetic recipe for thinning hair disaster.
> 
> Mommy swears that I used to have thick hair as a child, but I honestly think that's just idealized memory/perception.
> 
> Anyway, I don't care if my hair stays at its current length (just below shoulder since I chopped the ends) forever...but i long for hair that will cover all my darn scalp.
> 
> *My only question is: *
> 
> *I eat animal protein every day: eggs, turkey, chicken, pork, and dairy-galore! *W*hy would this little extra bit of protein make the big change? Just because the one egg is raw? If I've had thin and thinning hair over my many years of protein-heavy diet (including two years on strict Atkins a while back), why would this shake make the difference?*
> 
> Thank you for this thread!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglettes  Lillylovely and YankeeCandle to our Nest !!!  Woo Hoo!!

Lillylovely, thank you thank you thank you for your post.  Glad to hear the cocktail is working for you.  I know what it's done for my hair.  I started off with a really teeny tiny ponytail and it has now tripled in thickness.  My hair was never that way, and it was hard to deal with.  But, I'm on my way to recovery.  Yep yep.  I know my hair is stronger and thicker than it was, I can hardly wait until next year .



lillylovely said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is the first time I have posted in this thread. Just to let you all know that I have been taking the egg shake every morning before I go to work since the end of August. I have always had fine, weak 3c/4a hair or so I thought - but now (6 weeks later) my hair is looking and feeling so thick it looks like 4b hair for the first time in my life and I am so pleased. I used to take O***** to get thick, long hair but the health benefits and price tag benefits were zero compared to the shake. My shake consists of:
> 
> 1/2 cup of rice milk or oat milk
> 1 raw organic egg
> 3 tbs of raw wheat germ
> handful of omega seed mix - includes flaxseed, sunflower seed etc
> 1 tbs of chlorella (see the thread if you want to know more)
> 1/2 organic apple/pear/peach etc (don't forget to add the pips)
> 1/2 organic banana (for taste)
> 2 tsp of lecithin (to keep weight off)
> I am so luvin' your recipe...i was on chlorella, too, but i was getting way too sick...i keep thinking about trying it again, 1 tsp and working my way up...we'll see.
> I blend for about 20 seconds max. The only other vitamin I take is spirulina tablets throughout the day. Thanks bronze bombshell for starting this thread, just going back to reading the rest of the thread now...


 
I'm glad you're still hanging StephElise!  Well, your hubby is just trying to look out for you, girlie.  What a sweetie.  You'll notice the difference in your hair really soon.  It will be soo obvious.  Take a picture to compare.   okay, so i need to take my own advice...but i'm tech-challenged. lol. 



StephElise said:


> Still shaking here. I also wanted to chime in to say that I too have noticed great changes with my nails. I don't have a problem with growing out my nails but I do have a problem keeping them. After a certain length they seem to want to split on the side near the cuticle from being inadvertently bent. But I have not had this problem hardly at all since doing the shakes. My nails are definitely stronger and steadily growing. In fact I probably need to trim them soon. But I love it. Not really sure of the results with my hair just yet. I'm still transitioning so the growth is obviously there.
> 
> My husband asked if I was worried I might get the bird flu from the eggs. erplexedLOL I'm like no! I'm not worried about getting it from eating chicken either.
> Anyway keep up the great work Egglets.
> I'm glad to be apart of the TEAM!:woohoo:


I'm glad you're part of the team, too!:woohoo::woohoo:



YankeeCandle said:


> lillylovely said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always had fine, weak 3c/4a hair or so I thought - but now (6 weeks later) my hair is looking and feeling so thick it looks like 4b hair for the first time in my life and I am so pleased. QUOTE]
> 
> Alright, I was reading this thread thinking "maybe," but you might have pushed me onto the bandwagon.
> 
> I really *do* have fine, weak 3c hair and I believe that a lot of the hair I lose detangling is not shed hair. My mother has thinning hair, her mother does, my paternal grandma did, and all the men on both sides of my family do...so I have a genetic recipe for thinning hair disaster.
> 
> Mommy swears that I used to have thick hair as a child, but I honestly think that's just idealized memory/perception.
> 
> Anyway, I don't care if my hair stays at its current length (just below shoulder since I chopped the ends) forever...but i long for hair that will cover all my darn scalp.
> 
> *My only question is: *
> 
> *I eat animal protein every day: eggs, turkey, chicken, pork, and dairy-galore! *W*hy would this little extra bit of protein make the big change? Just because the one egg is raw? If I've had thin and thinning hair over my many years of protein-heavy diet (including two years on strict Atkins a while back), why would this shake make the difference?*
> 
> Thank you for this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> YankeeCandle, what i can say is, this drink is made for those dealing with hair loss/thinning hair.  There is definitely something to the recipe.  You have to try it to see what the commotion is all about.  I was diagnosed with alopecia and my hair is doing so well.  before i started this drink, my hair was shedding in droves.  and it wasn't typical shed hair.  This was frightening.  and i don't scare easily.  I no longer have that issue, so i know it works.  Give it a month and see if the shedding stops and new hairs appear.
> 
> Also try 2000mg of l-cysteine and mn/sulfur 8 combination on your scalp.  search both of those and i know if you begin this reggie, you'll notice changes in your hair.  my hair had gotten to the point where you could see my scalp - that's when i decided to transition.
> 
> Guess what?
> You can't see my scalp anymore
> Hallelujah!!!!
> 
> No cocktail today Egglettes.  I got my breakfast on!
> 
> {{HUGS}}
> ~Br*nze
Click to expand...


----------



## YankeeCandle

Thank you for takin the time to respond to each and every one of us, Br*nze! 

I believe I will go ahead and give it a try. I don't have a blender, so I'm hoping I can whisk everything together.

I'll let you know after a few weeks if there's any change!


----------



## ladysaraii

Question.  Can you make this the night before and keep it in the fridge til morning?  Or would that be a breeding ground for germies?

I think I'm inconsistent b/c I'm always running late in the morning.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Talk about GermCity!  I wouldn't.  Matter of fact, I won't drink the cocktail if it's been sitting over 30 minutes...i really try and make it and drink it.  I'm brave, but i'm cautious.  The first few months I woke up extra early to get my cocktail in, so i know how you feel...actually, the thought of having it woke me up and got me outta bed.  It was calling my name, i tell ya. .   

Hmmmm, nowwww, maybe if you blended everything but the egg...and saved it until morning, that may work.  Whatcha think?  That way, you can just pop in that egg and be off and on your way.  (I just may do this)

I would NOT let the egg sit up, though.

Let us know how it goes, LadyS~



ladysaraii said:


> Question. Can you make this the night before and keep it in the fridge til morning? Or would that be a breeding ground for germies?
> 
> I think I'm inconsistent b/c I'm always running late in the morning.


----------



## trinigul

Because you all had me so hyped, I started off just drinking down eggs.  So, now I still drink my eggs alone and either wash it down with the rest of the shake or take the shake to drink when I get a chance (if I'm in a hurry or post exercise).  I agree with Bronze.  But, I wouldn't drink a shake-with-egg if it stood out there for 5 minutes (but 30 mins is recommended time).

>>>still loving my nails which are twisting waaaay less as they grow, as they are too strong to bend

>>>hair still shining.

>>>loving being able to sleep more than 4 hours (I work overnight)!!!

scale creeping up , but clothes aren't tighter...well except the tig ole biddes are just carrying on...from the looks of things they could be responsible for the scale inching up all by themselves.  This weekend my sister asked me if my back hurts 

Anyway, I love the results (and all the ones I read about ) so I'm going to ignore them and the scale and keep on using my increased strength on the treadmill.

skipping off to read her books...they finally came!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Great post, Trinigul!  I'm witcha with the tig ole biddies...LOL!!!

I got my cocktail on, get yours!


----------



## lillylovely

Alright, I was reading this thread thinking "maybe," but you might have pushed me onto the bandwagon. 

I really *do* have fine, weak 3c hair and I believe that a lot of the hair I lose detangling is not shed hair. My mother has thinning hair, her mother does, my paternal grandma did, and all the men on both sides of my family do...so I have a genetic recipe for thinning hair disaster. 

Mommy swears that I used to have thick hair as a child, but I honestly think that's just idealized memory/perception.

Anyway, I don't care if my hair stays at its current length (just below shoulder since I chopped the ends) forever...but i long for hair that will cover all my darn scalp. 

*My only question is: *

*I eat animal protein every day: eggs, turkey, chicken, pork, and dairy-galore! *W*hy would this little extra bit of protein make the big change? Just because the one egg is raw? If I've had thin and thinning hair over my many years of protein-heavy diet (including two years on strict Atkins a while back), why would this shake make the difference?*

Thank you for this thread![/QUOTE]

Hey I really feel for you -  as like me you must feel on a daily basis that you have the worst hair in the world . I am now in my forties and all through my life I have had  thin, weak hair. However, I have changed my diet and I do not eat meat -  just  fish and lots of green leafy organic veg, complex carbohydrates - no white pasta, rice etc and do not eat dairy. I also avoid sugar like the plague. Plus the chlorella and spirulina make a big difference.

Also did you know that if your diet is protein heavy and lacking in carbohydrates your body cleverly turns some of that protein into carbohydrates -  so you may not be getting as much protein as you think. ( Check it out from the book). 

I'm not sure what really makes this shake different but it does work  - maybe its something to do with the chemistry of the combination of ingredients - who knows. But try it and even if nothing changes because of your genetics its one of the healthiest breakfasts you can eat. 

Good luck. BTW your hair looks gorgeous in your avatar:


----------



## ladysaraii

thanks for the replies.  I was thinking the same thing, blending everything and then adding the egg.  I might just need to get up.  

I'm working on it the shake, still trying to get the taste down.  I think the wheat germ or the oil makes it taste horrible that I'm working to overcome.  I'll look through the thread for inspiration  I really want to get it down.

Today I subbed the milk for juice.  I'm wondering if I can do some yogurt and some juice so its similar to how I used to make smoothies


----------



## leleepop

Good Mornting everybody! Im still cocktailing since the first day consistently. My nails are strong and and so are my hair's roots. My skin is great, and my ta ta's are huge. I didnt need anymore so I dont know what Ill do, but everything seems to be balancing out since I began. I can wait to see what happens this time next month. HHG and have a wonderful day...


----------



## shortycocoa

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> You didn't fail, LadyS~ You just haven't found your right mix, it's trial and error until you get it right, that's all. I wouldn't do soy if I itched, either. Try it with regular milk, you must be allergic to soy to have that reaction, so don't push it, try something else. No pressure. You have to go with what works for you. I'm sure when you find it, it will work just as well.
> 
> I take the supplements mentioned on page 1. I haven't adjusted my supplements - i think they complement the cocktail *shrugs*. I posted about Biotin earlier, I let that go bcs of the breakouts...if it weren't for that, i'd still take it. I was a big biotin fan, and now, my skin can't handle it, so i had to adjust.
> 
> Thanks for the comments/questions ladies, keep 'em coming!


 

Lady Saraii, what brand of soy milk are you using?  Is it soy milk in general that you have this reaction to or is it a particular brand?  Try a different brand to see if that may be the culprit.  Also, you could try shelf-stable milk products/powdered milk products that you just mix with water.  
Or...almond milk or rice milk might be a good substitute.

Otherwise, like Br*nze suggested you could go with the regular whole cow's milk.  

got my drink on today....I put a big handful of fresh spinach in with the original ingredients and a frozen banana.  I tried to hang with just the water but I was missing the soymilk, so Br*nze, you're not alone!  

welcome to all the newest egglettes since my last post...and happy drinking!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ShortyC~  you look so pretty!  Your hair is drool-worthy...missed my cocktail this am, will get it tonight, though...about to do it, as we speak.  
Shorty - how did spinach taste?  I've been thinking about adding it, so let me know - did it blend really well?

OK chicas, gotta go...nursing a health-challenged dd (virus).  Peace!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I posted this in another thread...just thought I'd share it here...

*These are 10 things you must do to attain long hair*

1) Ask God in Jesus' Name for a head full of long healthy hair.

2) Believe God has answered your prayer for long healthy hair.

3) Confess the Word of God through scripture over your long healthy hair.

4) Receive the long healthy hair God has given you BEFORE it manifests.

5) Visualize yourself (through The Spirit) with long healthy hair.

6) Do not speak against your long healthy hair (don't be moved by what you see/hear/feel).

7) Ask God for Wisdom to attain your long healthy hair and Grace to handle the challenges until your long healthy hair comes.

8) Thank God daily for your long healthy hair.

9) ENJOY the manifestation of your long healthy head hair!!!!!!! 

10) Protect your long healthy hair - pray for others so that they will receive long healthy hair - and share your testimony with them that they may have long healthy hair as well.


----------



## shortycocoa

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ShortyC~ you look so pretty! Your hair is drool-worthy...missed my cocktail this am, will get it tonight, though...about to do it, as we speak.
> Shorty - how did spinach taste? I've been thinking about adding it, so let me know - did it blend really well?
> 
> OK chicas, gotta go...nursing a health-challenged dd (virus). Peace!


 

Thanks Br*nze!  This month marked 6 months on the cocktail for me.  I have not posted any October pics yet to my fotki, although I did take a few.  I don't know when I will be updating because my account is unavailable right now because I am financially challenged at the moment...so when I get it, they will get it.  

I should have renewed my account when they had that $20.00 summer special going on.  I thought I had time.  Maybe they'll do a late fall special or something.  

The fresh spinach was DELICIOUS!!!  It blended up really well too...I was concerned that it wouldn't blend well but it did.  I had a nice green drink with little tiny specks of spinach present.  It went down smoothly and it was just a refreshing change from just the fruit.  I think I will do that more often going forward, especially since I haven't had a chance to re-up on my chlorella.  You ladies should definitely try it. 

Please don't bombard me with questions about frozen spinach.  I haven't tried that and I don't know if I plan to.  So if you only have frozen or can't do fresh, etc. etc. experiment at your own risk!!!

Br*nze I hope your daughter gets better soon!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my cocktail on.  
Thanks for the well wishes, ShortyC~!
Have a great Humpday, Egglettes!


----------



## ladysaraii

I think I found a good cocktail mix for me today

1 container of Activia Strawberry yogurt
1/4 cup OJ 
egg
WG oil
WG raw (although I only used 1 tbsp, tomorrow I'll do 2 as needed)
frozen fruit (blueberries, raspberries, little strawberry and pineapple)

Still tasted the wheat germ but it was much better.  i actually enjoyed it.  So hopefully yogurt will make a good sub for the milk, i dont think it was agreeing with me.  I'll look through for other suggestions.  I'll have to try the spinach!


----------



## ladysaraii

shortycocoa said:


> Lady Saraii, what brand of soy milk are you using? Is it soy milk in general that you have this reaction to or is it a particular brand? Try a different brand to see if that may be the culprit. Also, you could try shelf-stable milk products/powdered milk products that you just mix with water.
> Or...almond milk or rice milk might be a good substitute.
> 
> Otherwise, like Br*nze suggested you could go with the regular whole cow's milk.
> 
> got my drink on today....I put a big handful of fresh spinach in with the original ingredients and a frozen banana. I tried to hang with just the water but I was missing the soymilk, so Br*nze, you're not alone!
> 
> welcome to all the newest egglettes since my last post...and happy drinking!


 
I think its soymilk i general that does this to me.  I'll have to look into almond or rice milk.  Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## ycammyy

I have been drinking my way to waistlength hair for the last 3weeks and I gained 6lbs . Did anybody else gain any weight?


----------



## LoveLiLi

Whole Foods was out of West Soy a couple of weeks ago, so I've been using Silk the past couple of weeks. Never again. 

I didn't think that switching the brand of soy milk would be noticeable, but I was sooo wrong. The shake didn't taste nearly as good with Silk as it did with West Soy. I'll never have fewer than three containers of West Soy in my home from this day forward.


----------



## fletches

I have been drinking this for almost a week now, and no matter what fruit I put in it, it tastes gross, but I down it anyway for the health benefits.  I think it's the wheat germ oil. It just kinds of stings and tastes like wheat germ.

How do I get it to taste yummy?


----------



## foxee

ycammyy said:


> I have been drinking my way to waistlength hair for the last 3weeks and I gained 6lbs . Did anybody else gain any weight?



Yes, but then again, I'm trying to gain weight.  I'm too thin!



fletches said:


> I have been drinking this for almost a week now, and no matter what fruit I put in it, it tastes gross, but I down it anyway for the health benefits.  I think it's the wheat germ oil. It just kinds of stings and tastes like wheat germ.
> 
> How do I get it to taste yummy?



What kind of fruit do you use?  Adding honey might help.  Also, if you have an Indian store in your area, pick up some frozen Alphonso mangoes.  These aren't your ordinary mangoes you'd find at the grocery store.  They're quite flavorful and sweet.  If that doesn't cover the wheat germ taste, I don't know what will.


----------



## trinigul

foxee thank you!

out of desperation, I added some honey and that shake was MUCH better.  I have a high tolerance for drinking less than palatable stuff when there's a goal, but I was just in the mood for something tasty yet wanted to have my shake.  the honey was a big improvement.

...skips off to Ocean Ave to get the Alphonso Mangoes.


----------



## Stella B.

Wow, ShortyC, your hair, your hair..!!!  Looking so gosh darn healthy and long!


----------



## fletches

foxee said:


> Yes, but then again, I'm trying to gain weight. I'm too thin!
> 
> 
> 
> *What kind of fruit do you use? Adding honey might help. Also, if you have an Indian store in your area, pick up some frozen Alphonso mangoes. These aren't your ordinary mangoes you'd find at the grocery store. They're quite flavorful and sweet. If that doesn't cover the wheat germ taste, I don't know what wil*l.


 

I've used bananas, strawberries, and regular frozen mangoes. I'll have to pick up someAlphonso mangoes or try the honey. I was also reading that it could be the brand of wheat germ oil I'm using (Viobin). Maybe I'll try to switch that up too. 

Thanks!


----------



## foxee

fletches said:


> I've used bananas, strawberries, and regular frozen mangoes. I'll have to pick up someAlphonso mangoes or try the honey. I was also reading that it could be the brand of wheat germ oil I'm using (Viobin). Maybe I'll try to switch that up too.
> 
> Thanks!



Instead of wheat germ oil, I use 2 tablespoons of toasted wheat germ and 1 tablespoon of flaxseed oil.  My cocktail can taste a little oily if I don't use a stronger tasting fruit.  If you try the flaxseed oil be warned - some ladies have reported increased breast size!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglettes Ycammyy and Fletches to our Nest!!

I am so sorry Ycammyy, have you added any extra ingredients to your cocktail?  that's a lot of weight in 3 weeks!  I gained when i added protein powder to my mix.  Had to drop that real quick.  Please share your ingredients.



ycammyy said:


> I have been drinking my way to waistlength hair for the last 3weeks and I gained 6lbs . Did anybody else gain any weight?


 


Fletches, i'm certain it's the wgoil, it kinda has to grow on you...sorry. erplexed 

Like many have already stated, you could try subbing wgoil for flax or using less wgoil.  I would try honey or mangoes as mentioned.  

I just took it to the head, but with bananas and strawberries, i really don't taste much, but then again, i've been drinking it sans fruit for so long, nothing could truly offend me ...well, except a cocktail with water instead of soymilk.  *shudders* 



fletches said:


> I have been drinking this for almost a week now, and no matter what fruit I put in it, it tastes gross, but I down it anyway for the health benefits.  I think it's the wheat germ oil. It just kinds of stings and tastes like wheat germ.
> 
> How do I get it to taste yummy?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my cocktail on!  Get yours!


----------



## Jas123

i think i'm going to join the bandwagon... i just got a relaxer & trim and was disappointed at the length- i'm full apl (actually a little past apl in the back) but I want to make it to bsl asap... i'm gonna figure out what i want to put in my shake


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette JAS123 to our Nest!!!
Share your recipe when you get it.


----------



## Jas123

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Welcome Egglette JAS123 to our Nest!!!
> Share your recipe when you get it.


THANK YOU!!!!
i'm thinking the following because i have the ingredients already:
raw egg
raw almond/walnut milk (homemade)
coconut oil (about 2 tsp)
wheat germ oil
lecithin
banana
and maybe for flavoring cinnamon/vanilla
stevia or raw agave


----------



## shortycocoa

Stella B. said:


> Wow, ShortyC, your hair, your hair..!!!  Looking so gosh darn healthy and long!


 
thanks Stella B!  Some days I feel like it is in the same spot but I know it's not...the pictures prove that!  



fletches said:


> I've used bananas, strawberries, and regular frozen mangoes. I'll have to pick up someAlphonso mangoes or try the honey. I was also reading that it could be the brand of wheat germ oil I'm using (Viobin). Maybe I'll try to switch that up too.
> 
> Thanks!


 
The Now brand is pretty good.  I could take it alone and not blend it in my drink but somehow I imagine it is better to take it mixed with the other ingredients.  I've never tried Viobin.  



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> but then again, i've been drinking it sans fruit for so long, nothing could truly offend me ...well, except a cocktail with water instead of soymilk. *shudders*


 
 Well, Br*nze...it's not for everybody...it ain't even for me and I suggested it!  I stuck with it for a while but I missed the soymilk myself.  Still adding in 1 cup of water with the soy milk though to jumpstart my water intake in the mornings.

welcome again to all new egglettes.

I did not cocktail yesterday.   Maybe I'll double up today.  I find that if I skip it in the morning and eat a meal, I am less likely to cocktail at all that day because I forget sometimes that I didn't have one for breakfast.  But sometimes I just want something different for breakfast instead.


----------



## leleepop

Hello ladies, still cocktailing. I bought some liquid lechitin yesterday. What are yall (lol) views on it. I actually think I like the wheat germ oil better. i will  use the lechitin on some days and wheat germ oil on the others. Does anyone replace this for their wgo with good results? Anyway have a good one everybody. hhg


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Leleepop,
I have liquid lecithin, i use them both.  It's touted to be good for hair and body, so that's why i started using it.  I stopped for a few weeks and then re-started.  I can't really say what's in done, bcs i use it in tandem with the others.

ShortyC,
I wanna luv the cocktail sans milk, but i guess it'll have to grow on me.  You know what i miss most?  The texture/thickness - it was just too runny for me.  Next time, i'll try it with fruits and see what happens.

Anyhoo~  you guys have a good one 
and 
Happy Hallelujah Day! <<<< cuz y'all know i don't celebrate halloween.


----------



## ladysaraii

I'm back on my cocktail grind!!!!

Did it today with full amts of wheat germ and oil, added a little honey but I dont know that it helped.  I need to get some bananas and spinach and try that


----------



## shortycocoa

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ShortyC,
> I wanna luv the cocktail sans milk, but i guess it'll have to grow on me. You know what i miss most? The texture/thickness - it was just too runny for me. Next time, i'll try it with fruits and see what happens.
> 
> 
> i was using frozen bananas in my drinks....did you try it with frozen fruit or fresh?
> 
> 
> Anyhoo~ you guys have a good one
> and
> Happy Hallelujah Day! <<<< cuz y'all know i don't celebrate halloween.


 


ladysaraii said:


> I'm back on my cocktail grind!!!!
> 
> Did it today with full amts of wheat germ and oil, added a little honey but I dont know that it helped. I need to get some bananas and spinach and try that


 
go for it, ladysaraii....it is delicious!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ShortyC~
I used no fruit at all...i usually have frozen bananas, too, but i'm out.  i'll restock and try it again.


----------



## tallnomad

hey ladies!  drinking mine now.  i'm still around.  love to you all


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Hey Tallnomad, you have been missed.  Glad to know you're still on board.

Did not get my cocktail today.  U Know why - breakfast! (it wasn't even that good, either - i shoulda cocktailed it. *kicks rocks*)


----------



## ladysaraii

Started off my week with the cocktail.

This time I added the banana and just a little bit of spinach and added in my MSM powder.  I think I'm starting to get used to the wheat germ taste, which helps.

My goal is to cocktail every morning this week.  Can't get progress if I'm not consistent.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

got my cocktail on.  will try spinach tomorrow.  consistency is key, ladys...


----------



## fletches

I've been added lecithin granules to my smoothie. It makes it tastes better and zaps my appetite. I wait the 2 hours after drinking the smoothie & I still have to make myself eat. 

I like the Lecithin a lot. I sprinkle it on fruit too. Kinda tastes like granola to me.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks fletches, i may have to get lecithin granules.  I don't care for liquid lechithin much at all.  I abhor the consistency.

And um, if it zaps your appetite, i may have 3 times a day.  

*makes mental note to vitacost lecithin*


----------



## LoveCraze

Hello Eggletts!! Well in the spirit of the holidays, I have decided to change up my shake ingredients by adding the following:
EGGNOG!!!!

Aw yeah!!! And it is yum yum good too!!
So my mix is,
Fruit(pineapple, strawberry, 1/2 banana, raspberries,blueberries backberries,cranberry~new addition) _Berries are good for maintaining a youthful appearance among other things_
WGO
Wheat Germ
Egg of course
*Eggnog *
cinnamin
nutmeg
By adding the eggnog, I no longer need to add agave nectar to sweeten. You should try it out ladies. If you like eggnog, this should be right up your ally!! 
Cheers


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You are right on Target, StephElise, many Egglettes added Eggnog to their cocktail last year, as well.  That's addictive is all i gotta say.  Be mindful of the calories, chica, cuz' eggnog packs a delishus punch!!

Got my drink on. Get yours!


----------



## Stella B.

Hi ladies!  Hope everybody is doing well. Got my delish eggnog cocktail on today! It was yummy as usual. It really filled me up though, I think I whipped it up a little longer than normal and it came out a little thicker.  It was still good, tho!, packed with vitamins and eggnog flavor!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You, too, Stella!?  Don't make me go there, you guys, i'm an eggnog-aholic!!! 

G'Nite Ladies!


----------



## shortycocoa

I love egg nog as well.  I was drinking a healthy dose of it last year.  Cocktailed it today.  I think I missed it yesterday though.  I will do better tomorrow.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Did not get my cocktail on.  Will do so before bed tonight...


----------



## Okay

hi ladies..
just ordered a bunch of stuff from iherb so hopefully it gets here soon 
i didnt get the egg, it will be cheaper just to go to te grocery store and get some..
put salmonella is kinda at highrisk here in denmak :/
can i do something to avoid the salmonella? 
i ordered some hemp protein powder mix vanilla taste, also high in protein but i guess it wont be the same without the egg?


----------



## Okay

bumpiiiiiiiiiiiing


----------



## Okay

.......................


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Sorry LANGT,

It's been a looooong day, and I'm just checking in.



LANGT said:


> hi ladies..
> just ordered a bunch of stuff from iherb so hopefully it gets here soon  it well.  iherb's awesome!
> i didnt get the egg, it will be cheaper just to go to te grocery store and get some.. yep.
> put salmonella is kinda at highrisk here in denmak :/
> can i do something to avoid the salmonella? don't let your cocktail sit for too long before drinking it...my max time is 30 minutes.  For you, i'd say 5 minutes.  In other words, *as soon as* you crack the egg, mix it and drink it.
> i ordered some hemp protein powder mix vanilla taste, also high in protein but i guess it wont be the same without the egg?


 this is a new one for me.  i haven't heard anyone use hemp protein, so maybe you can keep us informed?  If you are really concerned about salmonella, don't drink the raw egg.  Veer on the side of caution and just do a high protein cocktail with wheat germ oil, wheat germ and your hemp protein powder (you could also try Amino Fuel from twin lab - it's liquid protein you add to your favorite drink).  I'm sure you'll get good results from this combination.

I'd hate for you to become ill.  

You'd be the first - and I'd hate that for you.

Does that help any?


----------



## Okay

yes it does 

thank you!!
my diet sucks , im rarely hungry and if i drink more water i wont be able to eat ANYTHING.. so i think my body and hair is yelling for some nutrients

i cant wait to see the results .. im so excited!!


----------



## Okay

Yes i will keep ya'll posted on the hemp protein 

so excited!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yaay got my cocktail on ....though i spilled about a 1/4 of it ;-{

Have a Happy Friday!


----------



## ladysaraii

I cocktailed 3 days this week.  I missed Wed and Thurs.  I put a big dose of spinach in the shake.  It's actually starting to taste good to me


----------



## trinigul

I'm still a happy, faithful egglet  though I make the original shake about maybe twice/wk.  However, I definitely have 4 raw eggs/day: 2 in the morn and 2 in the evening.  On the days I don't make the shake, I try to get in the other ingredients during the day via:

Skin Shake: I found this recently on another site.  It's supposed to be foul-tasting, per the other posters - but I don't think so.  Probably already mentioned that I have a high tolerance for nasty-leading-to-a-goal!  It's brewer's yeast + lecithin + milk/whey protein (I put one/two eggs in there instead) twice a day.  This concoction puts me in an *extremely* good mood which is even revved up after some time on the treadmill.  It's also increased my desire to get on the treadmill (which I need since I'm a self-indulgent eater) as well as helped a little with the numbers on the scale (during Red Dot Days even).
Crenshaw's Wheat Germ Breakfast:  Wheat germ + yogurt + fruit and I add the wheat germ oil  and flax seeds.
...wish I could skip off with my good attitude but my tig ole biddies will knock me out!!  Okay, I'll sing my way out...Bronzie, you da bes'!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

trinigul said:


> I'm still a happy, faithful egglet  though I make the original shake about maybe twice/wk. However, I definitely have 4 raw eggs/day: 2 in the morn and 2 in the evening. On the days I don't make the shake, I try to get in the other ingredients during the day via:
> Skin Shake: I found this recently on another site. It's supposed to be foul-tasting, per the other posters - but I don't think so. Probably already mentioned that I have a high tolerance for nasty-leading-to-a-goal! It's brewer's yeast + lecithin + milk/whey protein (I put one/two eggs in there instead) twice a day. This concoction puts me in an *extremely* good mood which is even revved up after some time on the treadmill. It's also increased my desire to get on the treadmill (which I need since I'm a self-indulgent eater) as well as helped a little with the numbers on the scale (during Red Dot Days even).
> Crenshaw's Wheat Germ Breakfast: Wheat germ + yogurt + fruit and I add the wheat germ oil  and flax seeds.
> ...wish I could skip off with my good attitude but my tig ole biddies will knock me out!! Okay, I'll sing my way out...Bronzie, you da bes'!


 

OOOOOOOH That skin shake sounds good, what board was this on?
still cocktailing daily egglettes


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my cocktail on, Egglettes.  But not this weekend.  You already know.

Thanks Trinigul for the skin recipe...I take Brewer's Yeast - unfaithfully, but I know it reaps a ton of benefits.  Yeah, I'll deal with yucko if it's got some really good benefits with it.

Have a good one!!!

Keep posting Chicas!


----------



## Stella B.

Hi team egglettes!  Checking in with good news-I had my cocktail this afternoon, since I didn't have it yesterday on schedule. It was yummy good, mixed with rice milk. The rice milk makes it really light in texture. Gotta get some more eggnog tho, I just ran out today. Now that the holidays are coming, I'm seeing all kinds of different 'nogs at the grocery stores. There's a eggnog flavored soy milk one that is so delicious (Whole Foods), I'll be getting that one again this year, just for the flavor....  My hair seems to be doing ok since I took the plunge to BKT. Gotta figure out what BKT strands like moisture-wise; and I'm still on my year long stretch! Just a little more than 1 month to go, and my stretch will be over! Keep cocktailing ladies! I know I will!


----------



## leleepop

Good Evening Egglettes... still cocktailing everyday.
2 tbs wheat germ
1/2 teaspoon wgo
1 tbs lechitin
1 cup whole milk or 2%
1 stevia packet
handful or less frozen fruit peaches,blueberries, or strawberrys in season

I didnt like the lechitin at first, but I dont really taste it anymore. It has like a banana taste or something but i roll with it now. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Stella B.

LANGT said:


> hi ladies..
> just ordered a bunch of stuff from iherb so hopefully it gets here soon
> i didnt get the egg, it will be cheaper just to go to te grocery store and get some..
> put salmonella is kinda at highrisk here in denmak :/
> can i do something to avoid the salmonella?
> i ordered some hemp protein powder mix vanilla taste, also high in protein but i guess it wont be the same without the egg?



Hi Langt! Just saw you mentioned hemp protein for your cocktail. I have a container of hemp protein from last year, tried it with the egg cocktail, but it was too heavy for my taste. I now use it alone mixed with milk only when I need to have a protein drink during the week. Since hemp is really good for getting your amino acids in you, mixing it with egg (also rich in amino acids) might be overkill, unless your body needs the double dose! I don't know if you've used and tasted your hemp protein powder yet, but I'd say the vanilla flavored brand I bought would go really well with some chocolate flavored milk, cause that hemp powder has a hearty chocolatey aftertaste. It's really good for you, tho. I even drink the hemp milk from time to time.. Enjoy, and let us know what your fav hemp powder combo is that you come up with!


----------



## Okay

hi Stella B 

it didnt arrive yet :/ but iherb said it would arrive this week so i will keep you all posted !!


----------



## trinigul

Black*Angel:

Skin drink:  http://www.smartskincare.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6980&highlight=brewers+yeast#6980

Also saw this on BHM.  Don't know if I could post the link, but this goes after .com/forum_posts.asp?TID=174247&PN=1 (don't know why topic's closed though)

...just trying to ingest the Beautiful Bs

MAN!  Drank my two eggs about an hour ago and my scalp is itching something fierce.


----------



## Okay

scalp itching? sign of growth?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

trinigul said:


> Black*Angel:
> 
> Skin drink: http://www.smartskincare.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6980&highlight=brewers+yeast#6980
> 
> Also saw this on BHM. Don't know if I could post the link, but this goes after .com/forum_posts.asp?TID=174247&PN=1 (don't know why topic's closed though)
> 
> ...just trying to ingest the Beautiful Bs
> 
> MAN! Drank my two eggs about an hour ago and my scalp is itching something fierce.


 
thanks dear. the thread wont show up on BHM..If you can PM Me


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Chicas - Been in meetings allllllll day and nighttttt.
Did not cocktail.  Ate too much.

Be back on it tomorrow.


----------



## sheba1

OMG.OMG.OMG!!!

I.did.the.waist.length.shake.today.and.added.a.scoop.of.supreme.greens.drink.and.it.was.

I.didn't.even.have.to.add.any.sweetener...It.was.just.green.and.delicious.to.me!!

Now.for.the.best.part!!!...I.felt.AWESOMEEEE.ALL.DAY!!!

Bronze!...thank.you.so.much.for.sharing...This.one.shake.kept.me.feeling.focused.and
my.appetite.in.check.all.day.long....I'll.take.it.forever!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette and BKT Beauty Sheba1 to our Nest!!  Woop~ Woop~

Glad to have you aboard, Chica.  The cocktail is tha bomb.  It really is.

Update:

My hair looks good.  I just can't stop touching it.  I have had compliments for the last couple of days and comments that it's looking really nice and full - like before. **gushes** 
My hair loss/transition process has been well-documented by those around me (much to my dismay)- so when they tell me my hair is looking good, I believe them.

Reggie~
I DC'd with amla, maka, brahmi, kapoor kalshi in Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol for 2 hrs,
cowashed with Tressemme Moisture Rich, 
Dyed with Black Rose MEhandi, 
DC'd with Silicon Mix, 
used a fenugreek rinse I made, 
coffee rinsed,
applied Silk Elements heat protectant and Sabino MB ,
blow dried using comb attachment,  
and flat ironed with my Rusk (can we say - AwesomE?).  

My hair got silky straight/shiny on one pass at 450.

I just heart the way it felt on my back and how big it was (i've worn it out for two days).  I trimmed an inch last month. It's baaaarely touching my brastrap (which I think is kinda high, lol) but that's okay - I am getting the double-takes, y'all.  

Just wanted to share and encourage.
I know I know, no pics, but you know i'm PC (picture challenged!).  

This cocktail WORKS!!!!!!!!!!  

For my thinning/damaged hair Chicas....If you want your hair back - or you want to get more of what you've got - try it.  At least for 6 months.  A year is even better - you'll have a completely new head of hair.

You will not be disappointed.

Blessings, Br*nze~


----------



## sheba1

Bronze,your.update.gives.me.chills...I'm.so.happy.for.you!

And.looking.at.that.delicious.list.you.put.together.for.your.reggie.I.know.your.hair.was,indeed,looking.awesome


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Missed my cocktail - again!  Running out the door n' trying not to be late.  Dag.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yaaay!  I finally cocktailed it this morning!!!


----------



## Okay

My package from iherb just arrived! 

yay yay yay!! 

Im so excited, i will probably make a delicious shake tonight!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Langt.  Let us know how you like it, okay?


----------



## sheba1

Day 3 of my waist length shake and I am so in love.  I'm down 3 pounds, btw.. and I continue to eat what I wish... It's just that my cravings for healthy foods have increased... and decreased for the bad stuff.  Yay!


----------



## Okay

Okay so i am gonna have to wait cause the only thing available now is cow milk and dairy messes up my stomach .. 
Its late here in denmark so i decided to eat some fruits and drink some water.
I havent had any water today, i know not helping! - but im trying to drink alot now.
I only ate a plate of dinner, ugh my eating habits are so unhealthy. 

Anyways.. I ordered some of iherbs strongest multi vitamins and i really think my body is gonna thank me for it. 
My skin is already smooth, could be better, but i hope to see some changes there too!!

Im gonna get some almond milk, i already got my blender for smoothies so it will be fun experimenting a little 
I will also buy some organic ready made veggies juices and fruit juices if im out or something.


----------



## Makenzie

I'm still taking my cocktail, just not recording.  I've now added Chia seeds for fiber.


----------



## Okay

Aw yeah, I have heard good things about Chia seeds


----------



## trinigul

LANGT said:


> scalp itching? sign of growth?


 
Would love that to be true!  I have embraced my extreme shrinkage (natural) just to reduce my hair frustration (you know, watching water boil) and chosen to focus on making sure this fuzz is healthy: thick and shiny.

That said, I've already had my 2 raw eggs + skin shake (5a) + spinach smoothie w/ wheat germ  (8a).  I'm sitting here with my itchy scalp trying to figure out how I'm gonna get the wgo in.  YUCK!  I don't know what's my issue since I drink 1tsp each of chlorella & spirulina + chia seeds in Trader Joe's aloe juice, daily, with no problem.  Aside from maggots, woodchips and steel filings, I must have found my nemesis.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

sheba1 said:


> Day 3 of my waist length shake and I am so in love. I'm down 3 pounds, btw.. and I continue to eat what I wish... It's just that my cravings for healthy foods have increased... and decreased for the bad stuff. Yay!


 

thats excellent  3lbs in three days? i want to be where your at..junk food MUST GO!!!  I have lost a dress size using the shake as a meal substitute BUT I know I could've done better If i was to stop slacking and stick to an healthy lifestyle!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

LANGT said:


> Okay so i am gonna have to wait cause the only thing available now is cow milk and dairy messes up my stomach ..
> Its late here in denmark so i decided to eat some fruits and drink some water.
> I havent had any water today, i know not helping! - but im trying to drink alot now.
> I only ate a plate of dinner, ugh my eating habits are so unhealthy.
> 
> Anyways.. I ordered some of iherbs strongest multi vitamins and i really think my body is gonna thank me for it.
> My skin is already smooth, could be better, but i hope to see some changes there too!!
> 
> Im gonna get some almond milk, i already got my blender for smoothies so it will be fun experimenting a little
> I will also buy some organic ready made veggies juices and fruit juices if im out or something.


 

sounds like a great plan! 
homemade almond milk is yummy!


----------



## sheba1

Blaque*Angel said:


> thats excellent  3lbs in three days? i want to be where your at..junk food MUST GO!!!  I have lost a dress size using the shake as a meal substitute BUT I know I could've done better If i was to stop slacking and stick to an healthy lifestyle!


 
Girlfriend, I wish I knew what was going on!  Whatever it is, I'm with it... I'm still eating what I wish but I have no desire or need to eat it ALLLLL like before! hahaha  I'm down 3 pounds since yesterday?   I can't explain it... My body has never let go of weight this way.. and I'm eating!  I promise.  And I feel AMAZING.  I keep telling everyone who will listen... The big ole helping of supreme greens in my shake must help in some way.  And I've started to actually like V8 juice... and did I mention I feel AMAZING?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hola Chicas, No cocktail this am...i've been slippin' y'all. This week has been bananas!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

sheba1 said:


> Girlfriend, I wish I knew what was going on! Whatever it is, I'm with it... I'm still eating what I wish but I have no desire or need to eat it ALLLLL like before! hahaha I'm down 3 pounds since yesterday?  I can't explain it... My body has never let go of weight this way.. and I'm eating! I promise. And I feel AMAZING. I keep telling everyone who will listen... The big ole helping of supreme greens in my shake must help in some way. And I've started to actually like V8 juice... and did I mention I feel AMAZING?


 
what's supreme green? is that a green vitamin powder?
I'm happy for you girl,.  that is great 3lbs since yesterday 
what does your shake consist of?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

me and my hubby cocktailed it today  Added a mango to the mix, so it was like a frothy smoothie


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

No cocktails today, Egglettes.  *sad face*

Blaque, I've been looking for mango - i went to an Indian grocer and they didn't have it, i was so disappointed.  Enjoy one for me, too, ok?  LOL


----------



## sheba1

Blaque*Angel said:


> what's supreme green? is that a green vitamin powder?
> I'm happy for you girl,.  that is great 3lbs since yesterday
> what does your shake consist of?



Thank.you.Blaque*Angel!....I'm.so.happy!...That's.6.pounds.in.4.days.just.from.replacing.my.
breakfast.with.the.waist.length.shake!.....Thank.youuuuuu.Bronze!!!

I.use.the.basic.recipe.but.with.organic.whole.milk.and.omega.3.eggs.with.an.added.heaping
teaspoon.or.so.of.supreme.greens

I.found.a.good.supreme.greens.description.and.I'll.post.it.below...You.can.buy.it.a.lot.of.different
places.online,including.amazon.but.it.didn't.look.like.amazon.had.the.best.price.on.this.one...also.they
only.had.the.caps.and.not.the.powder...I.love.the.green.taste!...It's.very.mild.in.flavor...kinda.bitter.
until.your.body.alkalizes...and.then.you'll.enjoy.it.a.lot.after.that.

In.case.you.want.to.read.more.I.got.the.quote.from.here...That.is.not.where.I.purchased.mine..for
that.info.I'd.have.to.look.on.the.side.of.my.bottle...But.let.me.know.if.you.want.it.



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*What is Supreme Greens with MSM?*
> An enhanced and                                         organically grown food formulation, combining vegetables, grains,                                         grasses, herbs and antioxidants. With the combination of MSM (Methylsulfonymethane)                                         each ingredient is enhanced to boost its own potential. Supreme                                         Greens will balance your body's pH levels while also adding proper                                         amounts of proteins, minerals and vitamins necessary for cell regeneration.
> Receiving the proper amount of vitamins and minerals is not as easy as it used   to be. Plants absorb many different ingredients from the soil, yet farmers   reintroduce only a few of these when replanting, resulting in a nutreint defiency   in you average diet. Supreme Greens helps counter this deficiency with each   serving equal to the nutritional value of 2 lbs. of fresh vegetables.
> 
> Cell regeneration                                         is vital to our bodies. It takes skin 30 days to regenerate and                                         bodies take up to 120 days. Without the necessary vitamins, minerals,                                         and nutrients our bodies fall into a degenerative state, also known                                         as aging. Supreme Greens with msm introduces the necessary amino                                         acids, minerals, proteins, and vitamins to revitalize proper cell                                         regeneration.
> 
> Sickness and                                         disease occurs when the pH level of the cell and human body becomes                                         acidic when the cell is normally alkaline. In an acidic environment                                         disease producing levels are at their highest points. Supreme Greens                                         will naturally alkaline your body to help combat against such disease                                         and sickness, leaving you healthy and feeling young.
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*What can Supreme Greens with MSM do for you?*
> *Alkaline                                         the Body
> *Supreme Greens alkalizes the body making it more healthy and able to fend   off disease.
> *Balance Bodies pH
> *Supreme Greens balances the ph of your body so it can work efficiently.
> *Energy and Vitality
> *Supreme Greens makes a world of difference in your energy levels, your vitality   and your health.
> *Lose Weight
> [/FONT]


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Sheba!  Have mercy, I want what you've got.  6 pounds in 4 days?!?!!  I must be doing something wrong.  .  I'm so happy for you, you are really inspiring me.  Keep it up, Chica.  Whatever you're doing, keep it up.

~Off  to research supreme greens (which I have heard about...)

and you are more than welcomed.



sheba1 said:


> Thank.you.Blaque*Angel!....I'm.so.happy!...That's.6.pounds.in.4.days.just.from.replacing.my.
> breakfast.with.the.waist.length.shake!.....Thank.youuuuuu.Bronze!!!
> 
> I.use.the.basic.recipe.but.with.organic.whole.milk.and.omega.3.eggs.with.an.added.heaping
> teaspoon.or.so.of.supreme.greens
> 
> I.found.a.good.supreme.greens.description.and.I'll.post.it.below...You.can.buy.it.a.lot.of.different
> places.online,including.amazon.but.it.didn't.look.like.amazon.had.the.best.price.on.this.one...also.they
> only.had.the.caps.and.not.the.powder...I.love.the.green.taste!...It's.very.mild.in.flavor...kinda.bitter.
> until.your.body.alkalizes...and.then.you'll.enjoy.it.a.lot.after.that.
> 
> In.case.you.want.to.read.more.I.got.the.quote.from.here...That.is.not.where.I.purchased.mine..for
> that.info.I'd.have.to.look.on.the.side.of.my.bottle...But.let.me.know.if.you.want.it.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> No cocktails today, Egglettes. *sad face*
> 
> Blaque, I've been looking for mango - i went to an Indian grocer and they didn't have it, i was so disappointed. Enjoy one for me, too, ok? LOL


 
Aw bless, we get Mangoes all year round (they are a lot more expensive at this time of year though!)

Get your cocktail on girl...


----------



## Blaque*Angel

sheba1 said:


> Thank.you.Blaque*Angel!....I'm.so.happy!...That's.6.pounds.in.4.days.just.from.replacing.my.
> breakfast.with.the.waist.length.shake!.....Thank.youuuuuu.Bronze!!!
> 
> I.use.the.basic.recipe.but.with.organic.whole.milk.and.omega.3.eggs.with.an.added.heaping
> teaspoon.or.so.of.supreme.greens
> 
> I.found.a.good.supreme.greens.description.and.I'll.post.it.below...You.can.buy.it.a.lot.of.different
> places.online,including.amazon.but.it.didn't.look.like.amazon.had.the.best.price.on.this.one...also.they
> only.had.the.caps.and.not.the.powder...I.love.the.green.taste!...It's.very.mild.in.flavor...kinda.bitter.
> until.your.body.alkalizes...and.then.you'll.enjoy.it.a.lot.after.that.
> 
> In.case.you.want.to.read.more.I.got.the.quote.from.here...That.is.not.where.I.purchased.mine..for
> that.info.I'd.have.to.look.on.the.side.of.my.bottle...But.let.me.know.if.you.want.it.


 #
hi girl,

it is definitely the supreme greens contributing towards your weight loss! 

i may have to jump onto this health wagon soon 

thanks for the link.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my cocktail on, Egglettes!  Have an awesome week!


----------



## sheba1

^^^ Copy that!  Got it cocktailin!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Supreme Greens, huh?....


----------



## foxee

I'm so glad to see everyone progressing!

I've been a bad girl - no cocktail for a week!  I'll get to the grocery by Wednesday and stock up on my cocktail ingredients.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Will cocktail it tonight, Egglettes!  Have a great one!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my cocktail on!!!  AND i was running late.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

No cocktail - feeling under.  Be Blessed!


----------



## shortycocoa

Hello Egglettes!  I have been gone for a few weeks and I apologize.  I have a lot going on right now and it looks like Br*nze is not in the "unable to cocktail" boat alone.  I have not cocktailed daily for most of this month.  I've had one or two here and there.  Hopefully next month I can get back on track. 

happy cocktailing though and welcome to the new egglettes.  I will also be looking into that green powder.  I tried a green powder from Trader Joe's last April when I first started cocktailing and I enjoyed it.  

I also have some chia seeds in my cupboard from a while back that I need to use up, but I doubt I'll be mixing it in the cocktail.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks for posting ShortyC!

Yep, things have been ripping and roaring in my world - i have alot more to do at work and i've been exhausted - going to bed late and waking up later!  I just haven't had time to get it together.  Hopefully, with the Thanksgiving Holiday, i'll be able to catch up and rest up and get back to cocktailin' - HARD.

Have a great one, Egglettes!


----------



## lillylovely

lillylovely said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is the first time I have posted in this thread. Just to let you all know that I have been taking the egg shake every morning before I go to work since the end of August. I have always had fine, weak 3c/4a hair or so I thought - but  now  (6 weeks later) my hair is looking and feeling so thick it looks like 4b hair for the first time in my life and I am so pleased. I used to take O***** to get thick, long hair but the health benefits and price tag benefits were zero compared to the shake. My shake consists of:
> 
> 1/2 cup of rice milk or oat milk
> 1 raw organic egg
> 3 tbs of  raw wheat germ
> handful of omega seed mix - includes flaxseed, sunflower seed etc
> 1 tbs of chlorella (see the thread if you want to know more)
> 1/2 organic apple/pear/peach etc (don't forget to add the pips)
> 1/2 organic banana (for taste)
> 2 tsp of lecithin  (to keep weight off)
> 
> I blend for about 20 seconds max.  The only other vitamin I take is spirulina tablets throughout the day.  Thanks bronze bombshell for starting this thread, just going back to reading  the rest of the thread now...



Hey all, I have just added a tablespoon of powdered spirulina - thought my egg cocktail might taste nasty but no its fine just a hint of spirulina taste but nothing you can notice too much - so glad as had no idea how I was going to get that spirulina down me.  

Love this cocktail - all my nutritive needs in one healthy breakast


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks for posting, Lily~  I may have to add a 1/2 tspn of Chlorella to my cocktail, again. *praying not to heave*  

I WILL have my cocktail 4 days this week - I already know i'm not doing it on Thanksgiving - just putting it out there in advance.  lol.

Ciao~


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Just cocktailed It 

Let's all aim to do so every day this week


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yaaay!  I got my cocktail on!  Have a great one!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Two down, two to go!  Had my cocktail - get yours!


----------



## ladysaraii

I cocktailed Sunday and Monday.  I think that I wil lbe doing it at night instead of in the morning so I can stay consistent with my shake.  I know that I wont have it Thurs - Fri or Sat since I will be out of town


----------



## Pooks

Back in the boat ladies, hi!!


----------



## leleepop

Still cocktailing...


----------



## ladysaraii

Got my shake in!  Added flax seed oil and spirulina, turned my whole shake green, lol.


----------



## Okay

Hi Ladies 
Havent been too good this week 

im upping my game..


----------



## Blaque*Angel

sheba1,how is your weight loss going?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*To all The Egglettes,*
*I'm thankful for each and every one of you.  You guys are a blessing!
May God Bless You and Yours!*

*Gettin' my cocktail on, Yaay!!*


----------



## lillylovely

Hey all

hope I don't confuse anyone especially the newbies,  but added one more ingredient to my egg cocktail mix -  raw cocoa nibs - hailed as the the 'new' superfood. I think I am officially a health food product junkie - if it's good for you  -  I want it.

I forgot this  thread was about hair growth -  this thread has turned me into a health junkie - I just put it in the egg cocktail if its good for you - chlorella, spirulina whatever . I won't know what to attribute the growth to now but nothing works for thickness and strength better than the egg cocktail


----------



## ActionActress

I love this thread.  I am only on page 38....with a loooooonnngggg ways to go!!  I have already started my egg.  I even had to raw ones from a glass today, undisturbed.  They went down easily. However, I do notice a very slight Niacin rush on the tips of my ears and scalp. Has anyone experienced this. I think it is simply working.


----------



## ActionActress

tallnomad said:


> I received the book, "What Would Jesus Eat?" as a Christmas gift a few years ago. I'm reviewing it right now for a power point I am putting together for a class.
> 
> *Anyways, it's talking about wheat germ and wheat bran. These are grains that Jesus would eat raw and were most likely the basis of the breads he would eat.* I am SO excited about this information and it just really resonates with me considering all of the many health benefits that we are receiving from our shakes.* I really believe that this is annoited food and of course ultra healthy.* There is no coincidence that many of us feel that this smoothie is changing our lives as we are *eating foods that are ordained by God.* I'm just really excited about this and wanted to share.


 

*Also..For me, to keep in tip top shape I go by the Leviticus 11 diet. It REALLY changes you!!!!*


----------



## lillylovely

You've got me curious now - What is the Leviticus 11 diet??


----------



## Okay

bumping


----------



## LoveLiLi

OMG...I'm so upset right now. I was doing dishes just now and I accidentally bumped the glass section of my blender with my elbow and it went crashing to the floor! 

Now I have to get a new one.  Well, clearly I'll miss my egg shake until I get a replacement. And I was doing so well, I was drinking it every day.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Ca-Ching.  That's the sound of me paying for raw cocoa nibs.  LOL.  Lily, you have started something.  I'm gonna research this - especially if it causes weight loss. .  Thanks for the heads up.  

It's easy to forget that this drink is for regrowing hair...it really is a HEALTHY Superfood program, if you will.  You won't confuse anyone, just keep on sharing all those new ingredients you find.  And i'll keep saving my $$ to buy 'em.



lillylovely said:


> Hey all
> 
> hope I don't confuse anyone especially the newbies, but added one more ingredient to my egg cocktail mix - raw cocoa nibs - hailed as the the 'new' superfood. I think I am officially a health food product junkie - if it's good for you - I want it.
> 
> I forgot this thread was about hair growth - this thread has turned me into a health junkie - I just put it in the egg cocktail if its good for you - chlorella, spirulina whatever . I won't know what to attribute the growth to now but nothing works for thickness and strength better than the egg cocktail


 
Welcome Egglette ActionActress to our Nest!!  Woop Woop!  A thanksgiving blessing, that's what you are!  I like the way you just dived right in!  Not sure about the Niacin flush...so long ago, I might have had it and disregarded it.  Sound like you've got some information to share, Chica.  Leviticus 11 Diet, huh?  What results have you obtained from it and in what length of time? 

You've got to come on with it, now ActionA.    Tell us more, tell us more!



ActionActress said:


> I love this thread. I am only on page 38....with a loooooonnngggg ways to go!! I have already started my egg. I even had to raw ones from a glass today, undisturbed. They went down easily. However, I do notice a very slight Niacin rush on the tips of my ears and scalp. Has anyone experienced this. I think it is simply working.


 


ActionActress said:


> *Also..For me, to keep in tip top shape I go by the Leviticus 11 diet. It REALLY changes you!!!!*


 
Awww, Love~  do you have a hand mixer/blender?  That's what I used before I bought a blender.  it did a great job.  I just poured my cocktail out of a bowl and into a glass.  Didn't miss a beat.  Good news, you'll probably find something really reasonable right about now, ya know?  I picked up my little smoothie maker from WalMart for $10 on clearance a few years ago - I bet you can find a better quality one for about the same price.  Check your local Ross, TJMaxx or Marshall's, too.  They always have great appliance for little dough.  HTH!



LoveLiLi said:


> OMG...I'm so upset right now. I was doing dishes just now and I accidentally bumped the glass section of my blender with my elbow and it went crashing to the floor!
> 
> Now I have to get a new one.  Well, clearly I'll miss my egg shake until I get a replacement. And I was doing so well, I was drinking it every day.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Because I'm an Eager Beaver, I googled Leviticus Diet and found this from EHow...just thought I'd share.  ActionA, I expect a full report - at your earliest convenience, ofcourse. 

*The Leviticus Diet Food Plan*



Contributor 
By Sarah Ince
eHow Contributing Writer Article Rating: 

 (0 Ratings) 

The Leviticus diet food plan is a biblical based diet that has been around for thousands of years. The diet is based on sound principles that involve clean food laws and certain methods of food preparation. The Leviticus diet is a very balanced diet, which includes healthy grains, meats like lamb and chicken, along with raw fruits and vegetables. The diet excludes certain meats like swine that are not considered healthy according to the laws in the Bible. 


*Raw Fruits/Vegetables, Grains and Seeds*

Eat plenty of raw fruits and vegetables each day. The Leviticus diet involves eating a lot of uncooked foods, as in ancient times people did not cook their vegetables. Instead they ate them raw and plain with bitter herbs and sometimes olive oil. Raw honey was used rather than artificial sweeteners.

Jordan Ruben, in his book The Makers Diet, talks about the importance of small fruits like grapes, berries and figs. He says that figs are mentioned over fifty times throughout the Bible. The scripture (Gen 3:7) speaks of the importance of figs -- they are sweet fruits that contains high levels of concentrated nutrients and fiber. They help to keep digestion regular and have been prized since ancient times.

The Bible also speaks very highly of grapes. After the flood, grapes were one of the first new crops that Noah planted (Gen 9:20). In ancient times grapes were eaten fresh or dried and made into wine. Grapes were a common staple during this time. 

Seeds were also vital during biblical times, as they are a rich source of B vitamins needed for energy. Barley and wheat are the grains mentioned in the Bible and are perfectly healthy for most people. However, some people do have an allergy to wheat. If this is you, avoid grains, but be sure to implement everything else in the Leviticus diet plan.

Goats milk was also the milk of choice in biblical days because it is high in amino acids and easy to digest. Goats milk does have a different taste as compared to cows milk, but after you drink this milk for a few months you will acquire a taste for it.*Clean and Unclean Meats*

Eat clean meats like salmon, chicken and beef. Leviticus 11:2-23 goes into great detail about which animals are considered clean and which are unclean. The main instruction is that clean animals need to chew the cud and have a cloven hoof. 

Chewing the cud is when an animal like a cow chews its food over and over again to aid digestion. Even though camels chew the cud, they are still not considered clean because they do not have a cloven hoof. Pigs have cloven hoofs, but they do not chew the cud. Clean meats come from cows, turkey and buffalo.

Leviticus also advises to eat only fish with fins and scales. Bottom dwellers like shellfish and crab should be avoided. In addition, birds like eagles, falcons and white owls should not be eaten. Grasshoppers are permitted.*Healthy Fats and Oils*

Eat generous portions of healthy fats and oils. Your body needs essential fatty acids such as omega-3 fats. Omega-3 fats are found in nuts and seeds. You can also get your daily intake of omega-3 fats from cod liver oil or flax seed oil. Other healthy oils are olive oil and grapeseed oil. Your body needs this kind of fat to reduce inflammation and lubricate the joints. 

Leviticus 7:23-25 says not to eat the fat of an animal because it is an abomination. The Bible also says not to eat the blood of any animal.*Hydration*

The Leviticus diet plan also involves drinking eight to ten glasses of pure water each day. Pure water is essential because water is the transport system for nutrients; it carries vitamins and minerals to the cells and removes waste.


----------



## tallnomad

Hi Ladies--just checking in.

I've still been consistent on my drink (up until just a few days ago).  With visiting my family, I haven't made the shake since the holiday.

I saw the mention of raw cacao nibs.  I was a diehard cacao girl for awhile.  I used to eat the actual beans raw and last year, I started adding the nibs to my shake.  I felt really good for awhile, but then eventually my skin started looking a mess and my chest broke out.    I also started feeling kind of funny too--can't exactly remember how at this time, but last year when I was having the skin reaction and feeling a bit off, I did a search about cacao and many people were experiencing the same things I had and stopped using it.

I know cacao has lots of magnesium and is supposed to be a superfood and great for skin and hair as well as energy, but I just want to say "be careful."  

I LOVED the cacao and I think I had posted about it when I used it.  The taste and texture of my shake was enhanced, but after I read that information, I stopped cold turkey.

I'll see if I can find the link of what I read and post it.  Not trying to discourage anyone, just want you all to be aware in case you have a reaction.


----------



## tallnomad

Found the cacao link.

There are responses to the poster's video about his cacao "rant."

I remember that my skin (face) broke out.  I had weird small pimples on my forehead and then my chest had a rash-like quality to it.  Some of the posters mentioned that.

I think I started feeling tired too--there was just a general feeling of "off-ness" of not being rested.

http://renegadehealth.com/blog/2008/11/21/my-personal-cacao-incident/


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Tallnomad!!  Glad you dropped in.  Thanks for the advice.  Ladies, proceed with caution.  
I'll probably pass on this one.


----------



## LoveLiLi

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Awww, Love~ do you have a hand mixer/blender? That's what I used before I bought a blender. it did a great job. I just poured my cocktail out of a bowl and into a glass. Didn't miss a beat.* Good news, you'll probably find something really reasonable right about now, ya know*? I picked up my little smoothie maker from WalMart for $10 on clearance a few years ago - I bet you can find a better quality one for about the same price. Check your local Ross, TJMaxx or Marshall's, too. They always have great appliance for little dough. HTH!


 
That's the only upside. I loved that blender, hopefully I can find the same model, but really cheap.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I'm excited about cocktailin' everyday next week!


----------



## lillylovely

Hey all, I have done some research and am laying off the cocoa nibs for good.  I thought I was posting something harmless that would help others - there was a lesson to learn there in controlling my health food junkyism. Thank you so much tallnomad for posting your concerns.

Still cocktailing it and loving it

xxxx


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks for sharing info, Lily, no harm done.   The information about cocoa nibs (that's just funny to say, right there) causing potential harm came early in the thread.  That's enough time for anyone to STOP before trying them long-term.  I always mull over things for a while b4 taking the plunge.  I appreciate your enthusiasm.  :^)

Getting my cocktail on, y'all.


----------



## ayoung

Getting back to this (again) My hair loved this drink earlier in the year--got good growth and thickness from Jan 2009-May 09 while drinking it. (stopped in the summer b/c my skin seemed oilier--maybe from the fat in the yoke--idk)

So---had one yest and today. 1 egg 8oz of soy milk (my old faithful). Im gonna try and check in when I have one to keep me accountable and get me back on track 

So--like last time, for the cold months I will have one daily (maybe 2). I come outta my sewin next week and will take 'before' pics and will update every few months like last time.


----------



## ayoung

Had my drink this morning 
1 egg 8oz soy milk

on my way!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome back, AYoung!  Your hair is really thriving, girlie.  

I got my cocktail on...and it's cold out.  Brrrr!


----------



## ayoung

Checkin in


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Did not cocktail, this am.  Power was out.  Boarded at the Marriott overnight.  So exhausted this morning.


----------



## ActionActress

Didn't do my cocktail yet,  I will later today after my coffee.  I didn't want to kill my egg nutrients, so I am going to wait until everything "processes".  I usually take my 1 (sometimes) 2 eggs, with my protein powder (half a scoop) in the morning then go workout.  Sometimes I take the second egg by itself--no problems.  I gagged once because I was studying the little white "umbilical cord" on it and it got to my head...LOL.

I am hoping to see some good growth in time.


----------



## ActionActress

lillylovely said:


> You've got me curious now - What is the Leviticus 11 diet??


 

It is the diet in the book of Lev. (ch. 11) in the Bible.  
Take note of the foods that we're not suppose to eat....they are earth cleaners. i.e. (swine, shrimp, catfish, certain animal eating birds like vultures.)


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ActionA~  That's so funny!  Your gag reflex - I mean, I went through a couple of years of not eating eggs just because of that.  It would give me the willies to even think of it.  Ick.  But for some growth?  Come on umbilical chord!  Sorry, vegans :^( .


----------



## ActionActress

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Ca-Ching. That's the sound of me paying for raw cocoa nibs. LOL. Lily, you have started something. I'm gonna research this - especially if it causes weight loss. . Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> It's easy to forget that this drink is for regrowing hair...it really is a HEALTHY Superfood program, if you will. You won't confuse anyone, just keep on sharing all those new ingredients you find. And i'll keep saving my $$ to buy 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Egglette ActionActress to our Nest!! Woop Woop! A thanksgiving blessing, that's what you are! I like the way you just dived right in! Not sure about the Niacin flush...so long ago, I might have had it and disregarded it. Sound like you've got some information to share, Chica. Leviticus 11 Diet, huh? What results have you obtained from it and in what length of time?
> 
> You've got to come on with it, now ActionA.  Tell us more, tell us more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, Love~ do you have a hand mixer/blender? That's what I used before I bought a blender. it did a great job. I just poured my cocktail out of a bowl and into a glass. Didn't miss a beat. Good news, you'll probably find something really reasonable right about now, ya know? I picked up my little smoothie maker from WalMart for $10 on clearance a few years ago - I bet you can find a better quality one for about the same price. Check your local Ross, TJMaxx or Marshall's, too. They always have great appliance for little dough. HTH!


 


(Well this diet I go by is a really great diet for overall health.  When I first started doing this diet, it took a while to wean myself from the bottom feeders.  This diet is basically the diet jews go by.  That niacin flush I have noticed a few times and I can only attribute it towards the egg.  I  have not been taking any B-complex or niacin, and I haven't been taking my Biotin or B5.  We'll see the results in time with this egg hair growth tonic.

Stay Blessed Bronze!!)


----------



## ActionActress

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Because I'm an Eager Beaver, I googled Leviticus Diet and found this from EHow...just thought I'd share. ActionA, I expect a full report - at your earliest convenience, ofcourse.
> 
> *The Leviticus Diet Food Plan*
> 
> 
> 
> Contributor
> By Sarah Ince
> eHow Contributing Writer Article Rating:
> 
> (0 Ratings)
> 
> The Leviticus diet food plan is a biblical based diet that has been around for thousands of years. The diet is based on sound principles that involve clean food laws and certain methods of food preparation. The Leviticus diet is a very balanced diet, which includes healthy grains, meats like lamb and chicken, along with raw fruits and vegetables. The diet excludes certain meats like swine that are not considered healthy according to the laws in the Bible.
> 
> 
> Email
> Print Article
> Add to Favorites
> Flag Article
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Raw Fruits/Vegetables, Grains and Seeds*
> 
> Eat plenty of raw fruits and vegetables each day. The Leviticus diet involves eating a lot of uncooked foods, as in ancient times people did not cook their vegetables. Instead they ate them raw and plain with bitter herbs and sometimes olive oil. Raw honey was used rather than artificial sweeteners.
> 
> Jordan Ruben, in his book The Makers Diet, talks about the importance of small fruits like grapes, berries and figs. He says that figs are mentioned over fifty times throughout the Bible. The scripture (Gen 3:7) speaks of the importance of figs -- they are sweet fruits that contains high levels of concentrated nutrients and fiber. They help to keep digestion regular and have been prized since ancient times.
> 
> The Bible also speaks very highly of grapes. After the flood, grapes were one of the first new crops that Noah planted (Gen 9:20). In ancient times grapes were eaten fresh or dried and made into wine. Grapes were a common staple during this time.
> 
> Seeds were also vital during biblical times, as they are a rich source of B vitamins needed for energy. Barley and wheat are the grains mentioned in the Bible and are perfectly healthy for most people. However, some people do have an allergy to wheat. If this is you, avoid grains, but be sure to implement everything else in the Leviticus diet plan.
> 
> Goats milk was also the milk of choice in biblical days because it is high in amino acids and easy to digest. Goats milk does have a different taste as compared to cows milk, but after you drink this milk for a few months you will acquire a taste for it.*Clean and Unclean Meats*
> 
> Eat clean meats like salmon, chicken and beef. Leviticus 11:2-23 goes into great detail about which animals are considered clean and which are unclean. The main instruction is that clean animals need to chew the cud and have a cloven hoof.
> 
> Chewing the cud is when an animal like a cow chews its food over and over again to aid digestion. Even though camels chew the cud, they are still not considered clean because they do not have a cloven hoof. Pigs have cloven hoofs, but they do not chew the cud. Clean meats come from cows, turkey and buffalo.
> 
> Leviticus also advises to eat only fish with fins and scales. Bottom dwellers like shellfish and crab should be avoided. In addition, birds like eagles, falcons and white owls should not be eaten. Grasshoppers are permitted.*Healthy Fats and Oils*
> 
> Eat generous portions of healthy fats and oils. Your body needs essential fatty acids such as omega-3 fats. Omega-3 fats are found in nuts and seeds. You can also get your daily intake of omega-3 fats from cod liver oil or flax seed oil. Other healthy oils are olive oil and grapeseed oil. Your body needs this kind of fat to reduce inflammation and lubricate the joints.
> 
> Leviticus 7:23-25 says not to eat the fat of an animal because it is an abomination. The Bible also says not to eat the blood of any animal.*Hydration*
> 
> The Leviticus diet plan also involves drinking eight to ten glasses of pure water each day. Pure water is essential because water is the transport system for nutrients; it carries vitamins and minerals to the cells and removes waste.


 

Ok Bronze you got it!!!   I am behind and I may some stuff because this thread has so much on it.  Also forgive me if I repeat things or ask the same questions.

But the Creator is very wise about what our body should have. It does come with instructions on how to treat it.


----------



## ayoung

My family followed the 'What would Jesus Eat' way of eating for months...its taken from Lev. I'm pretty sure.

I def. felt better and it makes sense not to eat certain animals (to me)...but we all gradually fell off



ActionActress said:


> It is the diet in the book of Lev. (ch. 11) in the Bible.
> Take note of the foods that we're not suppose to eat....they are earth cleaners. i.e. (swine, shrimp, catfish, certain animal eating birds like vultures.)


----------



## ayoung

Girl, that thing STILL gets to me sometimes  All kind of thoughts go through my head  


ActionActress said:


> Didn't do my cocktail yet,  I will later today after my coffee.  I didn't want to kill my egg nutrients, so I am going to wait until everything "processes".  I usually take my 1 (sometimes) 2 eggs, with my protein powder (half a scoop) in the morning then go workout.  Sometimes I take the second egg by itself--no problems.  I gagged once because I was studying *the little white "umbilical cord" on it and it got to my head...LOL.*
> 
> I am hoping to see some good growth in time.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ActionA~ take your time, no problemo
AYoung~ just drink it down, don't look at it or think about it!

Offtopic - this is how I feel about Chlorella.  It made me so ill, i get woozy just thinking about it.


----------



## ActionActress

You guys are cracking me up too with the umblical gag reflex.


----------



## ActionActress

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ActionA~ take your time, no problemo
> AYoung~ just drink it down, don't look at it or think about it!
> 
> *Offtopic - this is how I feel about Chlorella. It made me so ill, i get woozy just thinking about it.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> It's actually been some years since I've had Chlorella.  Not sure if it made a difference in my growth but it did help with the hungries.  I used to mix it with my carrot juice mix.


----------



## ActionActress

Ok see now I am getting a "niacin like flush" on my ears, very slight.  I just had the drink and two eggs.erplexed  And doesn't take long for that feeling to come on.



_So what kind of growth has everyone been getting so far?_


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I'm getting impressive growth AND thickness.  However, bcs my hair was damaged, i've trimmed quite a bit as it's grown out.  I may get an inch or a little less, per month.  I haven't officially measured and i keep my hair in protective styles most of the time.  I will say that I'm quite pleased with what I've gotten and i'm encouraged to keep going with the cocktail - if it wasn't bringing results, i wouldn't go through the trouble.  The big, big plus is that my hair is thickening.  The way I see it, hair will grow as long as it isn't ripped out or broken, just give it some time.  The challenge is to *thicken *hair.


----------



## ActionActress

I already have thick hair, but I wouldn't mind it being _denser_!  I love very thick hair.  The growth part is the icing on the cake for me.
I have also started taking my super silica plus with my concoction also.  So not only thickness but shine as well.


----------



## ayoung

I know I always post this when people ask about growth--but I don't have any other pics  (yet)

My growth pics are on page 274 and 280. (hth)


----------



## Pooks

deleted post


----------



## shortycocoa

still haven't been cocktailing.  there will be more normalcy in my life now, so I plan on getting back down to business.  I went to the grocery store today so there's no excuses!

happy cocktailing and welcome to all the newest egglettes.

my fotki is back up and running and I am working on updates.  No pics for december yet since the month just started.  If I take any at all it will be close to or after my 4 year anniversary being natural...and then I will be starting year 5. 

time is flying by!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

ladies.  
I had said that I was going to wait until I had finished reading the entire thread before I posted. But I'm so excited, I can't wait.  For the last 2 days I've been drinking two raw eggs by themselves because I felt like I needed a blender & that just wasn't in the budget. But God is good & you ladies are AWESOME. Someone posted about the single use blender - back then it was $14, now it's a dollar or two more but definitely affordable. I went to Wal-Mart today & got one. Then I went to WF & got the Red Mill wheat germ & the Viobin wheat germ oil. I wanted to splurge & get the other oil they had since some said that Viobin was nasty but I'm on a serious budget these days. 

Of course I wanted to run home & drink my shake immediately but we have dinner at church on Wednesday nights & I didn't have a 2 hour window. I've been vegetarian for 19 days now & doing chlorella & spirulina. I only had a plain baked potato (no butter) with chives, a salad & a piece of bread @church so when I got home I was still hungry. 

I immediately made my shake with:

A frozen banana
3 strawberries
1 Tbsp Wheat Germ Oil
2 Tbsps Wheat Germ
2 Tbsps Udo's 3-6-9 blend w/DHA
3/4 cup of whole milk
2 raw organic brown eggs
I didn't know what to expect taste wise but it was DELISH!!!!   There was def a nutty taste but nothing bad. Even my 3 year old had some & liked it. He wants everything that he sees me eating or drinking.

I can attest to the feeling of fullness. I feel like I went to a restaurant & went to town. I also bought some Now brand lecithin granules but I forgot to put them in. Because I'm trying to lose weight, I will be doing 2 of these a day & only eating one solid food meal. 

BTW ladies, should I just use the recommended dosage on the bottle for the lecithin? I ordered the book (not Dale Alexander, the other one) & it was shipped today. 

I'm on a personal hide my hair challenge. Currently I'm in cornrows under a wig. I've had the cornrows in for almost 4 weeks & I have 3/4" - 1+ inch of newgrowth in different areas. I think that the chlorella/spirulina may have given me a growth spurt. 

I can only imagine what this shake is going to do for me. Visual: me this time next year in a  with freshly BKT'd full MBL (skimming WL) hair blowing in the breeze. 

Bronze you are the best. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## shortycocoa

^^^^^^^^^^^  heyyyyyyyy......dirty harry!!!!  (as Wanda from In Living Color would say)

girl you better do it!!!!


----------



## varaneka

oatmeal has the same amount of protein as 2 eggs


----------



## Okay

and also, hemp protein is very very good for the hair.
also rich in protein, if someone is worried about eating raw eggs.


----------



## ayoung

Got my drink in 
Gonna check in again next week


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

No cocktail for me today, either.  This has been a ruff week.  Grrwlllll.  I'll have a go at it en la manana.


----------



## Amour

will start cocktailing again.

I'm just trying to piece together a good ingredient list. 

a quick ? - those who got bust growth, were you guys using soy milk/ powder? This is a benefit that I would *definately *welcome


----------



## Pooks

Still drankin today's huge green WL cocktail: 2 inches cucumber, an apple, CHL, splash of apple juice and rice milk, 1 tbsp WG oil, 1 tsp MSM. I wanted to add spinach too but the blender started looking a little too full, I've been drinking it for about half an hour, lol


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Amour~  Welcome back, Chic!
I wish I could help you, but i used both soy and reg. milk.  i'm not sure if one gave more growth than the other.    I got very nice growth and thickness...and suppleness, and sheen...yada yada yada. 


Amour said:


> will start cocktailing again.
> 
> I'm just trying to piece together a good ingredient list.
> 
> a quick ? - those who got bust growth, were you guys using soy milk/ powder? This is a benefit that I would *definately *welcome


 
Pookiwah~  Missed ya, Madam!
Ahhh, that cocktail sounds yummy...now that's a meal, with salad and desert!  


pookiwah said:


> Still drankin today's huge green WL cocktail: 2 inches cucumber, an apple, CHL, splash of apple juice and rice milk, 1 tbsp WG oil, 1 tsp MSM. I wanted to add spinach too but the [email protected] blender started looking a little too full, I've been drinking it for about half an hour, lol


 
Y'all already know... i did not cocktail this weekend...don't judge me.


----------



## ayoung

Was wondering if there was a time when we are supposed to 'reveal' for this year or next or if we are just doing updates randomly??


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

i think it's an individual thing, AYoung, however, i may make a reveal at my 2-yr transitioning/lhcf  anniversary.


----------



## ActionActress

I haven't had mine yesterday or today.  

Reason: _Drinking coffee!_  I got into my coffee mode and wanted to be careful because I don't want to take it and then kill of my B-vitamins later.

But I am going to do my "shake'n'slide" tonight. (One egg blended in shake, one egg whole as a slide)


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ActionA, you've got determination.  I luv it!


----------



## CarolinaGal

Hi Ladies! I know it's been a long time, but I'm still getting in my eggs. My shake is basically Rice Milk and 2 cage free, vegetarian fed hen eggs. I add fruit or cinnamon/nutmeg. My hair is definitely much thicker. I love big hair! My hair is very fine so to show this much density is a major accomplishment. Thanks all for the support and encouragement. I still read even though I don't post a lot. This thread is the best! So.....here are some pix that I just took. 
(ps -- I wore my hair in a bun so the part that looks short actually just has a deeper wave to it. My hair is even when straight.I had a good cut in October )


----------



## Blaque*Angel

CarolinaGal said:


> Hi Ladies! I know it's been a long time, but I'm still getting in my eggs. My shake is basically Rice Milk and 2 cage free, vegetarian fed hen eggs. I add fruit or cinnamon/nutmeg. My hair is definitely much thicker. I love big hair! My hair is very fine so to show this much density is a major accomplishment. Thanks all for the support and encouragement. I still read even though I don't post a lot. This thread is the best! So.....here are some pix that I just took.
> (ps -- I wore my hair in a bun so the part that looks short actually just has a deeper wave to it. My hair is even when straight.I had a good cut in October )


 

Your hair is beautiful 

Just cocktailed it 

 Hello egglettes


----------



## Pooks

Bonjour ladies,

Today I just did a little variation on yesterday's shake, reducing the quantities so it wasn't as huge:

1 inch cucumber
handful spinach 
4g CHL
splash of apple juice
splash of rice milk
1 tbsp WG oil
1 tsp MSM


----------



## Stella B.

Just finished cocktailing, ladies! Yummy as always; and thank goodness its holiday season where the eggnog is abundant, so I add it to my cocktail and don't even feel guilty about it! Hope all the egglets are still on it, and cocktailing! My new growth is so crazy, I will be transitioning to texlax within the month when my 1 yr. stretch is over!


----------



## ladysaraii

Where do you guys buy rice milk?  I'm interested in trying it as soy and regular milk didn't work.  I've been using juice and yogurt


----------



## Stella B.

ladysaraii said:


> Where do you guys buy rice milk?  I'm interested in trying it as soy and regular milk didn't work.  I've been using juice and yogurt


Most major grocery stores carry it now in the dairy case as an alternative to regular cow's milk. If your regular grocer doesn't stock it, then head to Whole Foods. They have any kind of milk you want!


----------



## ActionActress

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ActionA, you've got determination. I luv it!


 

There ya go sis!  Determination it is.


----------



## ActionActress

CarolinaGal said:


> Hi Ladies! I know it's been a long time, but I'm still getting in my eggs. My shake is basically Rice Milk and 2 cage free, vegetarian fed hen eggs. I add fruit or cinnamon/nutmeg. My hair is definitely much thicker. I love big hair! My hair is very fine so to show this much density is a major accomplishment. Thanks all for the support and encouragement. I still read even though I don't post a lot. This thread is the best! So.....here are some pix that I just took.
> (ps -- I wore my hair in a bun so the part that looks short actually just has a deeper wave to it. My hair is even when straight.I had a good cut in October )


 

Very nice hair CarolinaGal.  I am slightly shorter than yours.  My immediate goal is BSL and I may be there in a month or two. (Giving it time.) My ultimate goal?----> Sittin' Hair!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Bonjour Pookiwah~  I just desire this mix, so. I'm gonna have to treat myself to this...


pookiwah said:


> Bonjour ladies,
> 
> Today I just did a little variation on yesterday's shake, reducing the quantities so it wasn't as huge:
> 
> 1 inch cucumber
> handful spinach
> 4g CHL
> splash of apple juice
> splash of rice milk
> 1 tbsp WG oil
> 1 tsp MSM


 
Stella, thanks for posting~  I have shyed away from eggnogging my cocktail...tryin' to cut back on calories, ya know.  Don't feel guilty, enjoy enough for me, too!



Stella B. said:


> Just finished cocktailing, ladies! Yummy as always; and thank goodness its holiday season where the eggnog is abundant, so I add it to my cocktail and don't even feel guilty about it! Hope all the egglets are still on it, and cocktailing! My new growth is so crazy, I will be transitioning to texlax within the month when my 1 yr. stretch is over!


 
You can get rice milk at most local grocery stores.  It's more common, now.  Look in the whole/health foods section.


ladysaraii said:


> Where do you guys buy rice milk? I'm interested in trying it as soy and regular milk didn't work. I've been using juice and yogurt


 
CarolinaGal, you drop back in and post a pic like this!  Droolworthy.  What's your reggie?  Are you relaxed/texed'/bkt'd/natural?  Beautiful hair, Chica.  Luv the big hair,too!  Keep up the great work!


CarolinaGal said:


> Hi Ladies! I know it's been a long time, but I'm still getting in my eggs. My shake is basically Rice Milk and 2 cage free, vegetarian fed hen eggs. I add fruit or cinnamon/nutmeg. My hair is definitely much thicker. I love big hair! My hair is very fine so to show this much density is a major accomplishment. Thanks all for the support and encouragement. I still read even though I don't post a lot. This thread is the best! So.....here are some pix that I just took.
> (ps -- I wore my hair in a bun so the part that looks short actually just has a deeper wave to it. My hair is even when straight.I had a good cut in October )


 Cocktailin' it Chicas...i had technical difficulty earlier today and couldn't post.

G'nite & God Bless!
To all of you who've befriended me...I'm honored .


----------



## Angelicus

This cocktail WORKS, people! I am so happy to be in my apartment with my blender so I can get back on the program. As soon as I get my raw wheat germ and my organic eggs, I am going to be an egglette again. I eat eggs in other ways (scrambled, microwaved) but I miss the energy that I used to get when I used the shake. Looking at my before and after pictures gives me extra hope!


----------



## shortycocoa

hello ladies!  I am slowly getting back to the swing of things and have been cocktailing the past few days.  

I was just in the store the other day and forgot to get some eggnog.  I LOVE eggnog and definitely enjoyed my fair share of it last holiday season.  I will definitely add some to my daily cocktail going forward.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Angelicus...so glad to have you back!  
Your results really encouraged me, sis. Outstanding. I look forward to your posts.
{{BIG HUG}}



Angelicus said:


> This cocktail WORKS, people! I am so happy to be in my apartment with my blender so I can get back on the program. As soon as I get my raw wheat germ and my organic eggs, I am going to be an egglette again. I eat eggs in other ways (scrambled, microwaved) but I miss the energy that I used to get when I used the shake. Looking at my before and after pictures gives me extra hope!


 
Get it Shorty, Get it Shorty!!



shortycocoa said:


> hello ladies! I am slowly getting back to the swing of things and have been cocktailing the past few days.
> 
> I was just in the store the other day and forgot to get some eggnog. I LOVE eggnog and definitely enjoyed my fair share of it last holiday season. I will definitely add some to my daily cocktail going forward.


----------



## Pooks

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Bonjour Pookiwah~ I just desire this mix, so. I'm gonna have to treat myself to this...


 
I'm really loving it, because its fresh, and just a little bit sweet if you add just half an apple along with some juice which I did today.  I think I'll be sticking to green cocktails for a while


----------



## Minty

Just wanted to stop by and say thank you so much for the reminder. I started but stopped because I got tired of dragging my blender out everyday - I have no counter space. 

But DH got me a Bullet blender as an Eid gift, and I'm back on it. 

YEAAAAA. 

Thank you girls.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Made my cocktail.  And left it on the island.  *Exhale*  It's been one of those days...


----------



## Pooks

Shook it up this morning - green's my new favourite colour - before I went to go get a tooth extracted


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Getting my cocktail on!


----------



## CarolinaGal

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> CarolinaGal, you drop back in and post a pic like this! Droolworthy. What's your reggie? Are you relaxed/texed'/bkt'd/natural? Beautiful hair, Chica. Luv the big hair,too! Keep up the great work!


 
LOL! I guess that was a random drop in post 

My hair is all natural. I'm very lazy with my hair. Buns and PS 85-90% of the time. I love the plastic Good Day Hairpins from Sally's. In the summer I co wash every other day and use shampoo whenever I feel like my hair needs it...maybe once every few months. If my hair gets limp or my scalp gets really itchy, I'll use Nature's Gate Hemp shampoo. Now that it's winter, I co-wash about every 3 or 4 days. I use Nature's Gate Daily Conditioner mostly or the Hemp or Aloe conditioners if I want an overnight treatment. I stopped using TJ's Nourish Spa b/c it's too hard to get. After I rinse out my condish, I'll put in either Redken Anti-Snap or Kinky-Curly Knot Today. Put into two braids and air dry (I plan to try roller sets soon). Then I'll use a dab of my EVCO/EVOO mix. It's about 8 oz EVCO (Cold pressed, unrefined, still smells like coconuts) to 1 tsp EVOO. I just put enough EVOO to keep the EVCO from getting solid in the cold air. I also use Aloe Vera juice to detangle/freshen up my hair and it makes my scalp feel really nice.

Ohhhh...almost forgot...I try to DC once a month in winter and once every other month in summer. It's humid here in summer so I don't think my hair suffers as much in the summer. I use ~1 cup real mayo (brand does not matter as long as the 1st ingredients are egg/oil and NOT vinegar), 1 egg, and ~2 Tbsp EVCO/EVOO mix. Shampoo hair, put on DC, let sit for 30 mins to 1 hr, and then proceed as normal.

Sorry this post is so long, but I hope this helps!

Thanks again ladies!:Rose::Rose::Rose: Happy cocktail wishes to you all!


----------



## ActionActress

shortycocoa said:


> hello ladies! I am slowly getting back to the swing of things and have been cocktailing the past few days.
> 
> I was just in the store the other day and forgot to get some eggnog. I LOVE eggnog and definitely enjoyed my fair share of it last holiday season. I will definitely add some to my daily cocktail going forward.


 
Shortycocoa....I am lovin' the avatar!!


----------



## ActionActress

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say thank you so much for the reminder. I started but stopped because I got tired of dragging my blender out everyday - I have no counter space.
> 
> But DH got me a *Bullet blender* as an Eid gift, and I'm back on it.
> 
> YEAAAAA.
> 
> Thank you girls.


 
I have one of those.  The come in handy when you want to make just one glass of something and not run the risk of over doing it.  Ok it's 3 a.m. actually page 67 of this thread (I am catching it up) Just wanted to post a little something on page......400whereevaIam.

My skin is improving, my nails are the same (I also had good nails) the last thing I will check will be hair growth but I won't be Maxi-ing anytime soon.


----------



## shortycocoa

ActionActress said:


> Shortycocoa....I am lovin' the avatar!!


 
thanks girl!!!!

Still doing my best to chug along this week with the cocktail. there were some mornings i skipped it to eat a solid food breakfast and of course, I don't drink it at all that day when I do that.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Still drinking the shake daily. And yesterday I waited too late to eat dinner so I had a shake instead of food. This is definitely helping me drop some weight. Not as fast as I would like but I am losing.

Also, I was getting really weary with my skin. I'm also taking Chlorella & have been acne prone since I was 25. Well I'm finally starting to see a breakthrough with my skin. HALLELJUAH!

Still no energy, though. I went to bed at 8:00 & didn't get back up until noon the next day. But my hair is definitely growing. I'm officially a member of the "inch per month" club. WL here I come!!!!


----------



## Pooks

Shaking it up for dinner tonight - didn't have time this morning...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my cocktail on!  Keep it up, Egglettes!


----------



## Platinum

Haven't been consistent with my shake. I need to try to find powdered eggs, I won't be able to keep eggs in the truck when I'm on the road.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Missed my shake today. Went to the store to get bananas & forgot that we were out of both the almond & regular milk. Will not miss my shake tomorrow.


----------



## foxee

Hey Egglettes!  

Well I fell off the wagon.  Life happened and things got a little crazy, so I neglected to drink my cocktail.  My skin has suffered greatly.  It's soooo dry and my eczema is starting to come back.  

I drank the cocktail this morning and I feel better already!  I'll never slack off again!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Great checkin in ladies!

Getting my drink on!!


----------



## femalegold

Can you substitute ground flax seed and flax seed oil for the wheat germ oil and flakes?


----------



## Chrissy811

I fell off too while trying to finish this final semester....will have mine before bed and be back on the road to glowing skin and growing hair.  It works ladies when you stick with it.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

femalegold said:


> Can you substitute ground flax seed and flax seed oil for the wheat germ oil and flakes?


 

I use Wheatgerm Oil and Flakes 

Still cocktailing it ladies, i have been neglecting my skin  But it is STILL glowing, pimple free, soft and radiant. Back to my skin regime so I can reap the extra benefits


----------



## shortycocoa

HijabiFlygirl said:


> But DH got me a Bullet blender as an Eid gift, and I'm back on it.
> 
> YEAAAAA.


 
My mom has one of those things.  They are very handy indeed.  I used hers when I was visiting my family this summer instead of bringing my blender on the road with me.


----------



## ActionActress

My skin is also better, I get the hormonal bumps although tghey like to come out on the forhead and more so on the temple area.


I have recently been buying the Eggland's Best brown cage-free edition. lol I am so used to takin' in my slides now, I look forward to it.

The brown eggs taste the same but has a fresher taste, that is the best way to put it. btw They are a little smaller.  I am used to those big ole jumbo types (greedy).  My muscles are coming in nicely, since I do alot of weight training.


----------



## Pooks

Had a 2 egg shake for dinner as I missed it this morning, it was the first time I really didn't enjoy my shake - 2 eggs was too eggy for me, but keeping my goals in sight, I downed it, yep.

ETA: In earlier posts where I used to use 2 eggs I was sharing the cocktail with my Mum.


----------



## ActionActress

pookiwah said:


> Had a 2 egg shake for dinner as I missed it this morning, it was the first time I really didn't enjoy my shake - 2 eggs was too eggy for me, but keeping my goals in sight, I downed it, yep.


 
hey atleast you did it!


----------



## Okay

I have been slacking off SO SO bad.. and im so stressed out lately.. my diet is still crap.. im getting almond milk tomorrow.. i have the other stuff.. and then mash a banana in there too.. my budget is not good right now.. just got some more bills


----------



## leleepop

Still cocktailing..just checking in


----------



## Minty

Just checking in. Going good. I ran out of wheat germ oil, so I'm using the raw wheat germ with Flax seed oil, 2% milk, nutmeg, cinnamon, and truvia. Got my "egg nog" going.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Egglettes, just checkin' in.  A tad under the weather. on antibiotics...Keep cocktailin'...did not get my drink on.  Maybe by Wednesday.

Welcome Egglettes Platinum, Femalegold, MrsJones1 and Hijabiflygirl to our Nest!!!
You'll love it here.  You'll love your results even more!!

~Toodles


----------



## foxee

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey Egglettes, just checkin' in.  A tad under the weather. on antibiotics...Keep cocktailin'...did not get my drink on.  Maybe by Wednesday.
> 
> Welcome Egglettes Platinum, Femalegold, MrsJones1 and Hijabiflygirl to our Nest!!!
> You'll love it here.  You'll love your results even more!!
> 
> ~Toodles



Get better soon, Bronze!

I cocktailed it this morning.  I used a fruit combo of melon, strawberry and banana.


----------



## Stella B.

Hey egglettes! Had my drink today for the first time in 3 days. I've been a little off schedule (must be the holidays season), but it felt good to have my drink today. Hope everybody else is still cocktailing it up, and doing OK!


----------



## Pooks

It is a freezing morning in London! Got egg, MSM and CHL in tow to add to a strawberry smoothie from my work canteen.


----------



## Okay

Im of to buy almond milk and fruits..
I cant afford organic  
Do you guys only eat organic foods?

^^ OT: London! im so jealous


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I eat regular eggs, organic is too costly for me ...


----------



## Pooks

I use organic eggs for my shake unless £ is low


----------



## Okay

bumping 
hows it going ladies?


----------



## foxee

LANGT said:


> Im of to buy almond milk and fruits..
> I cant afford organic
> Do you guys only eat organic foods?



I started out using organic but now use regular eggs.  I don't notice any difference in my progress.


----------



## Mz.Shug

OMGoodness you guys have me ready to jump on another band wagon!If your all seeing results it must be worth it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Come on in, MzShug, the water's fine!

Going well...cocktailed it!!


----------



## bambieg

Ok, I dont know what I'm doing wrong and it may have been mentioned in this thread but I cannot read through everything. I had to stop taking my shakes after taking it daily for 2 weeks because of nausea. This is my shake:

1 egg
1tbsp flaxseed oil
1tbsp wheat germ oil
1tsp coconut oil
2 tbsp wheat germ
banana
strawberry

Also have been having loose stools and have absolutely NO desire to lose weight (Another reason I stopped).

Can someone please tell me what am I doing wrong??


----------



## foxee

Did you forget to include the milk?  I use a cup of vanilla soymilk.  



bambieg said:


> Ok, I dont know what I'm doing wrong and it may have been mentioned in this thread but I cannot read through everything. I had to stop taking my shakes after taking it daily for 2 weeks because of nausea. This is my shake:
> 
> 1 egg
> 1tbsp flaxseed oil
> 1tbsp wheat germ oil
> 1tsp coconut oil
> 2 tbsp wheat germ
> banana
> strawberry
> 
> Also have been having loose stools and have absolutely NO desire to lose weight (Another reason I stopped).
> 
> Can someone please tell me what am I doing wrong??


----------



## Stella B.

Bambeig, Is there a reason why you're 3 oils in your recipe? The original recipe calls for 1 oil, and that's wheat germ oil, if I'm not mistaken. I'll bet your tummy is fighting like made trying to digest all three. Try your recipe with just 1 oil, and maybe 1 fruit and see if your body can handle it. Start with the basic ingredients and once your body gets use to it, then you can start adding more ingrdients.


----------



## Stella B.

post deleted -See above.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

BambieG~
Sorry you are ill.  I've never heard of these particular symptoms before on the cocktail.  

Ditto what StellaB and Foxee have posted.  

Did you forget to add milk?  Also, you are using too much oil - especially if you've just started the cocktail.  Your body will have diarrhea symptoms because the oils are causing you to eliminate.  (Whenever I overdo a laxative, it makes me nauseous, as well).

Drop to only Wheat Germ Oil and add milk - soy, regular, whatever's your choice and go from there.  These symptoms will go away.

I'm sorry the thread is overwhelming large, but stick to the original recipe on page 1 and you won't go wrong.  Start branching out after you've been on the cocktail a couple of months and can gauge the results.

Here's a {{HUG}} for BambieG - Get better, Babe and post when you do.  Stat!



bambieg said:


> Ok, I dont know what I'm doing wrong and it may have been mentioned in this thread but I cannot read through everything. I had to stop taking my shakes after taking it daily for 2 weeks because of nausea. This is my shake:
> 
> 1 egg
> 1tbsp flaxseed oil
> 1tbsp wheat germ oil
> 1tsp coconut oil
> 2 tbsp wheat germ
> banana
> strawberry
> 
> Also have been having loose stools and have absolutely NO desire to lose weight (Another reason I stopped).
> 
> Can someone please tell me what am I doing wrong??


 


foxee said:


> Did you forget to include the milk? I use a cup of vanilla soymilk.


----------



## bambieg

I did not want to use milk because I recently developed some lactose intolerance but I will try to add milk and take some lactaid. 
And as for all the extra oil, I was looking at other people's recipe's and figure it was a good way to add that in my diet, guess not 

Ok, thanks a bunch. I will go back to the orignal recipe and see how that goes.


----------



## foxee

bambieg said:


> I did not want to use milk because I recently developed some lactose intolerance but I will try to add milk and take some lactaid.



I am lactose intolerant as well.  Please try a cup of soymilk in your shake.  It's easier to digest.


----------



## Okay

^^ or almond milk


----------



## Stella B.

^^or rice milk, or hemp milk..stick with what your body can handle. Whatever milk you choose, you can use 1/2 cup of it and dilute with 1/2 cup of water. This not only saves on calories, but makes it easier to digest. Or you could just add a half cup of water to thin it out some. Just experiment a little bit, to get it right for you. Happy mixing, and I hope your drink stays down today. We're here to help.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

BambieG~ you can also use water.


----------



## Essensual

Hey Egglettes! 
Just dropping a line to let you all know I'm still breathing. Things have gotten really busy in my corner of the world. I hope to add pics for the last 2 months to the siggy strip soon. I also went a little MORE red. Maybe this time it will actually show up on film. We shall see... 

Peace and Blessings to all during this Holiday Season, and Merry CHRISTmas to those who celebrate it!

E-


----------



## Pooks

Essensual! 



Essensual said:


> Hey Egglettes!
> Just dropping a line to let you all know I'm still breathing. Things have gotten really busy in my corner of the world. I hope to add pics for the last 2 months to the siggy strip soon. I also went a little MORE red. Maybe this time it will actually show up on film. We shall see...
> 
> Peace and Blessings to all during this Holiday Season, and Merry CHRISTmas to those who celebrate it!
> 
> E-


----------



## bambieg

Hmmm...Almond milk sounds good.
And I need all the calories I can get. LOL


----------



## amwcah

After dipping and dabbing in this thread for a year, I'm happy to say that I had my first cocktail today!!  I slurped on the recipe posted in page 1 by Br*nze.  I hope I reap all the positive benefits that you ladies have mentioned.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Amwcah to our Nest!

Glad to have you!  Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Essensual!!!  You are growing fine, Chica!  Your updates are always inspiring.  Thanks for being so consistent!!  Missed ya and I hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## Mz.Shug

Could we start a 2010 challenge? I'd love to bring in the new year with this shake. I think that a challenge would keep everyone on track and before and after pics would help spread the recipe. 

P.S. I keep trying to read through this thread but it's suuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrr long.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^I'll see what I can do...so far, everyone pretty much goes at it on their own...we'll see...


----------



## Okay

I just cocktailed with:

Almond milk
Two tablespoons of hemp protein powder
wheat germ oil
wheat germ raw

and it tasted really really bad!! 
i had to fight not to go throw up..

hmm.. help ladies


----------



## Pooks

Today's shake:

1 egg
3 broccoli florets
1 pear
1 golden kiwi
Small handful spinach
1 tbsp WG oil
1 tbsp WG
1 tbsp flaxseed
Rice milk
Apple juice

I didn't measure any of the liquids, but this was enough for me and my Mum.


----------



## foxee

LANGT said:


> I just cocktailed with:
> 
> Almond milk
> Two tablespoons of hemp protein powder
> wheat germ oil
> wheat germ raw
> 
> and it tasted really really bad!!
> i had to fight not to go throw up..
> 
> hmm.. help ladies




How about adding some fresh fruit?  Maybe that will take some of the edge off.


----------



## Okay

^^ yeah that might help.. also i didnt blend just mixed.. so maybe if i blend it with banana or something?


----------



## Pooks

A banana or another fresh fruit as well as blending instead of mixing will make the world of difference  Try your shake with whatever fruit is easily available, experiment! Leave orange juice out though, I'm sure I remember earlier in the thread that OJ (as well as caffeine) could stop the shake being as effective when taken along with it or too near to it.


----------



## kayte

do it do it do it do it

I echo the chorus of those wanting a 2010 challenge!!!
Pretty please? 
I love all the variations and we could so support each other to keep on drinking on 
Doing it on the daily..or whenever..and  we could use the thread to check in 
and keep a before and after..or monthly hair photo journal..
OP..didn't you even have a date to buy the items and a list as well?

Btw
the book is available on Amazon 
here are some of the comments 
from Amazon



> _I've had this book for almost 20 years, and I learned alot from it. I still refer back to it now and then. The natural health industry was way ahead of the medical community. Doctors used to scoff at things that they now recommend. Lots of valuable tips in here. _





> _ I had this book back in the mid to late 70's when it was new. I found all sorts of helpful information that I still use, and recomment to others. When we went to Mexico City on vacation, somehow, the book was lost. Finally was able to fine a copy in our local library, and copied the formula for the "Hair Cocktail," which is wonderful for growing new hair for those of us who may have thinning hair, The information on skin care is great. I'm sure that a bit of updating would be benificial now, but I highly recommend the book to everyone. _





> _I had Ms. Crenshaw's book back in the 70s. I loved her personal experience presentation and learned a lot from her book, as well. I have used many, many of the things she tried and recommended. There was also a picture on her book of her. She is a charming, you-and-me kind of lady. She was very attractive and you could see some of the effects of what she was doing working very well for her. They worked very well for me, too. I lent the book out and never got it back. I have thought about it from time to time all these years and would love to have it again. It contains priceless information we really need to know. For example, the reason I am at this site now is in my search through all sorts of medical sites I cannot find the correct proportion of B vitamins to one another. Then I remembered it was in her book and here I am. THis book is part of the "roots" of those of us who read it. It is timeless, and as useful today as it was thirty years ago. I heartily recommend this book. In addition, most of the issues she addressed and procedures she recommended for different things utilize items that are not expensive or name brand anything. Vinegar, water, vitamins, etc. I could go on and on about this terrific book, but I think you would enjoy it more yourself. Have fun! _



THANKS OP!


----------



## kayte

Irresistible said:


> A long time ago raw eggs were cool , today we know about salmonella poisoning. The eggs are primarily for protein, you could eat them other ways or get extra protein other ways. The wheat Germ is high in B complex Vitamins, thats what its known most for. you could take a good B complex supplement as well
> 
> Be careful mama , dont want you sick for trying something that could harm you
> 
> funny you said 7 times, you know I lost half my hair when I was sick, and I swear it grew back SO fast and thicker than ever, I believe it was God and I never even thought about the 7 times thing  God is good!
> 
> I hear on learning appreciation, he has a way of opening the hearts and eyes of his children
> 
> anyway, be careful with this , with the raw eggs and all


 
I know this quote was almost two years ago 
and I respect the caution in it and
everyone makes their own decisions
but two things that I remember

1..Every year a zillion people drink quarts  
of eggnog...no one as far as the news 
has died or gotten poisoning from eggnog
which is essentially a raw egg beverage...
....I've  had it nearly every year since as a child......it's decades later
& here I am 

2. there are now eggs that are made especially with Omega 3 added to them and carefully monitored conditions to prevent salmonella   

I love OP's testimony to the Lord...
every good gift comes from HIM


----------



## Mz.Shug

Ladies where do you buy your wheat germ from? I've found the oil but not just the wheat germ.


----------



## Pooks

^^Search on iherb.com, that's where I got mine, and it's the raw kind


----------



## Mz.Shug

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Pooks

No problem

X


----------



## Lita

I drink Emerald Balance its doing wonders for my health (super foods) I mix it with grape juice.
If it does anything for my hair we will see....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## amwcah

This morning I had:

1 egg(Omega 3)
2 tbsp wheat germ
1 tbsp wheat germ oil
1 tbsp lecithin
1 tbsp flaxseed oil
3/4 c fat free milk
1/2 banana
1/2 c frozen strawberries

It was sooo delicious like a fruit smoothie.  Tomorrow I will add some spinach perhaps.  *How many of these are you ladies drinking per day?*


----------



## Pooks

I do one egg shake per day, and sometimes a green eggless smoothie for dinner, some people have WL shakes 2ce a day though, some more ladies will chime in


----------



## amwcah

pookiwah said:


> I do one egg shake per day, and sometimes a green eggless smoothie for dinner, some people have *WL shakes 2ce* a day though, some more ladies will chime in


 
Please translate.  I'm thinking waistlength shakes 2 cracked eggs(?).  IDK


----------



## shortycocoa

amwcah said:


> Please translate. I'm thinking waistlength shakes 2 cracked eggs(?). IDK


 

I think she means she has the cocktail twice a day.  I have it twice a day when I can, but life has gotten in the way.  So as soon as I get back on track, I fall off.  Going to the grocery store this week (hopefully tomorrow sometime to re-up on supplies!)

Oh, and try the fresh spinach in your drink.  It's great!


----------



## Pooks

amwcah said:


> Please translate.  I'm thinking waistlength shakes 2 cracked eggs(?).  IDK



Thanks shortycocoa, yep 2ce = twice  

I'll be adding egg and supplements to a fresh made smoothie from the staff canteen again today.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Good morning, Egglettes!  Gonna cocktail it...
Thanks so much for reaching out and helping...

Welcome Egglettes Kayte, MzShug, Amwcah and Lita to our Nest!!!!

2010 Challenge, huh???.....
(If you guys support this idea, thank this post, then we'll see...lol!)


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Lita said:


> I drink *Emerald Balance* its doing wonders for my health (super foods) I mix it with grape juice.
> If it does anything for my hair we will see....
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
c'mon my fellow PJ  what has it done for your health?


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Good morning, Egglettes! Gonna cocktail it...
> Thanks so much for reaching out and helping...
> 
> Welcome Egglettes Kayte, MzShug, Amwcah and Lita to our Nest!!!!
> 
> 2010 Challenge, huh???.....
> (If you guys support this idea, thank this post, then we'll see...lol!)


 

i'm happy with how this thread has always been


----------



## amwcah

Are there any pics in this thread?  I need the cliffsnotes.  LOL!


----------



## Minty

had too many eggs (2) in too little almond milk. I got through it, but wondering, is it the yolk or white that does it for the hair? Is it the cysteine in the yolk? 

I usually have 2 eggs w/a full glass of milk, but it feels wasteful and sometimes I can't finish it. tomorrow I'm stepping down to one egg w/a little milk.


----------



## Minty

@LANGST - where is the flavor? Almond milk is a bit bitter, and hemp powder has its own strong taste as well as raw wheat germ. Wheat germ is powerful on the palate. 

I add nutmeg and cinnamon and alot of it as well as either sugar or more than sugar, Truvia w/a pinch of sugar added. 

The nutmeg is stronger than the other flavors and cinnamon is very good for blood sugar stabilization. If you are just starting, I'll drop back on the hemp powder or the amounts to adjust your taste buds.


----------



## Okay

^^ im gonna add some apples tommorow and maybe some banana


----------



## amwcah

^^^Apples will make it thick as will pineapple, so try just a wedge or two.  I suggest strawberries.  I use frozen strawberries and bananas.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Still drinking my shake daily. I've only missed it like once or twice in the last few weeks. Since I started drinking the shake my skin has drastically changed. I'm only getting a few breakouts whereas before my acne was in full effect. I've had my cornrows in for 2 weeks & I have 1/2 inch new growth in most areas already. Can you really get 12 inches in 12 months? If this keeps up, I'll be MBL by the summer. Only time will tell.


----------



## Mz.Shug

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Good morning, Egglettes! Gonna cocktail it...
> Thanks so much for reaching out and helping...
> 
> Welcome Egglettes Kayte, MzShug, Amwcah and Lita to our Nest!!!!
> 
> 2010 Challenge, huh???.....
> (If you guys support this idea, thank this post, then we'll see...lol!)


 
Thank you! I went to another Whole Foods store tonight and found the wheat germ and oil along with some vitamins and organic cage free eggs.Can't wait til tom. morning!


----------



## shortycocoa

Blaque*Angel said:


> i'm happy with how this thread has always been


 
I agree...I thought it was implied that this was a challenge in itself.  But I could be wrong.


----------



## Pooks

Blaque*Angel said:


> i'm happy with how this thread has always been


 
ITA - It's like a personal challenge support thread, no pressure, no rules about how many times you must do something, everybody comes here to support and help each other - I don't want the beautiful vibe in the here to change.

BTW, _much love to BB for starting and facilitating such a great thread._


----------



## Pooks

So a little update from me:

My skin: It's doing so well, I'm really happy with the shake and CHL combined.  These things and not eating junk are working miracles!! Don't know yet if MSM is having an effect on my skin as some people have reported good and others bad. I've also started using a homemade green tea and ACV toner (Pocahantas posted on her blog about it a while back) after washing my face, and using emu oil.  My skin is smooth and I'm pimple free!

My hair: I had to dust approx half an inch of the ends of each of my plaits this weekend  
Normally I consider the scissors an enemy, but it really had to be done, I had a lotta tree-branch split ends from too much blowdrying. After I get my hair done, I will start monitoring my NG.  I've signed up for Bootcamp next yr to ensure I stay minimal heat and protective styled.  

My body: Is toning up nicely, the CHL, cardio and  combined is doing it's good work, I got into a size 12 skirt that I have not been able to wear to church for months because it wouldn't have met my standards of  modesty... lil sis got some junk in her trunk y'all  

I'm excited to reap the benefits of the WL cocktail along with consistent healthful eating and exercise in 2010!!


----------



## ActionActress

_I have one more inch until I am brushing the top of my BSL.  Can't wait.   I Maxi-ed this past Sun._


----------



## ActionActress

I am_ so_ totally out of any kind of milk, so I just slid two raw eggs down my throat.  One at a time.  My young son followed with me with just one.  

He's liking it. (It's something different for him.)


----------



## foxee

I'm leaving town tomorrow, so I may have to skip the cocktail until Sunday.  It's just too much trouble for me to drag the ingredients with me.  I may however, pick up some Boost Plus.  At least it's protein!


----------



## Mz.Shug

Just downed my first shake and I must say it's not bad. I was concerned about tasting the egg and the oil (after I smelled it) but I used vanilla almond milk,a packet of stevia, and a bannana in the recipe and it was really yummy! Off to buy a blender. Had to stir it by hand this morning.


----------



## Okay

^^ im hoping the hemp protein is going to work just as good.. maybe i should add an egg? im still worried about salmonella  i know someone who got sick with salmonella and she was very very ill...


----------



## CherieMarie

Bronze have you thought about starting a part 2 of this thread for 2010? This one is so legnthy its hard to read it all....it took me a month to read every post lol!


----------



## CherieMarie

BTW i got everything I need and I will be becoming an egglette beginning in Jan!


----------



## LoveCraze

Hello fellow egglets. I haven't been here in a while, but I am back to cocktailing after falling off the wagon for a few days or so. Yes Bronze, I think the eggnog was giving me extra lbs that I really didn't want, so I won't be using it in my shakes for a while. But did someone say orange juice should not be used? I sometimes add it and it really tastes good so I'd hate to hear that I've been sabbotaging my shake benefits by adding it. Also,I do add a little product called Spark. It's a powder to make energy drinks. It has a sweet flavor and so I don't feel the need to add Agave nectar for sweetness. I want to say it's not really a caffeine exactly but maybe a deriviative. Experienced egglets let me know if these are a no no.
Happy Holidays and Cocktailing. Merry Christmas to all....


----------



## PinkyD

2010 challenge....hmmm Im in, I was planning on starting this Jan 1st. Im like a mini egglet


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglettes CherieMaire and PinkyD to our Nest!!

This is so awesome, you guys!  We're on the grow...



CherieMarie said:


> BTW i got everything I need and I will be becoming an egglette beginning in Jan!


 


PinkyD said:


> 2010 challenge....hmmm Im in, I was planning on starting this Jan 1st. Im like a mini egglet


 

Welcome back Steph, I did post about not using orange juice, but when I went back to the book to research why, I couldn't find it.  I swear I read that?.?  I tried it and I really like the way it tastes.  So, I guess it's good to use.  I just know I read that somewhere, but I must be mistaken.

Oooh, I knew not to use Eggnog.  Now, I drink it separately, but I knew i'd get addicted to it in the cocktail, so I didn't wanna go there.  My hips and boobs are thanking me for resisting the lure...  Also, I think Spark is fine.  I've seen it before.  I don't think it'll hurt.

Merry Christmas to you, too, Honey.


StephElise said:


> Hello fellow egglets. I haven't been here in a while, but I am back to cocktailing after falling off the wagon for a few days or so. Yes Bronze, I think the eggnog was giving me extra lbs that I really didn't want, so I won't be using it in my shakes for a while. But did someone say orange juice should not be used? I sometimes add it and it really tastes good so I'd hate to hear that I've been sabbotaging my shake benefits by adding it. Also,I do add a little product called Spark. It's a powder to make energy drinks. It has a sweet flavor and so I don't feel the need to add Agave nectar for sweetness. I want to say it's not really a caffeine exactly but maybe a deriviative. Experienced egglets let me know if these are a no no.
> Happy Holidays and Cocktailing. Merry Christmas to all....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Langt, I think you'll like hemp protein.  As far as the egg, you are way too uncertain about it, so don't do it.  (Do you all drink Eggnog down there, bcs, if you do, it may be safe to drink the egg...)  
If you go with hemp powder,we'll cheer you on.  You're still an Egglette.  Did you look into egg powder?  That's also an option - though a pricey one. 


LANGT said:


> ^^ im hoping the hemp protein is going to work just as good.. maybe i should add an egg? im still worried about salmonella  i know someone who got sick with salmonella and she was very very ill...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

About to cocktail it....Be Blessed!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yes, I know this thread is a tremendous read...I think the laidbackness (lol) of this thread is really beneficial.  

I personally dislike pressure - I got enough going on in my life without being pressed for pictures, posting, yada yada yada.  I do understand that it's a great motivator for some, though, and can keep ya on track.

I'd like to start a 2010 thread because this one is so HUGE.  The pertinent info is on page 1, though...It wouldn't necessarily be a challenge, but a Part Deaux.  We'll see how this goes and play it by ear...


----------



## shortycocoa

amwcah said:


> Are there any pics in this thread? I need the cliffsnotes. LOL!


 
hi egglettes....haven't been cocktailing but i'll get right next week.

@ amwcah (& others who might also want to know):


I had re-posted my pics upthread for the latecomers, but here they are again. I made a plea for the other ladies to re-post theirs, but everyone moves at their own speed. I can only account for my progress pics. 
both sets of pics are on page 343. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=8067879&postcount=3421

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=8072681&postcount=3428

Here's some cliffs notes/time line (for those of you who can't open the other links) which includes some of the old pics and new pics to compare them against:

the first 3 pics are of wet hair, no product added. dates should be on the files but if not I will come back and add them.

the other two pics are of wet hair with product added.  I will add the last pic in another post since I can only upload 5 pics at a time.

You can visit my fotki to see the rest of my albums.

http://public.fotki.com/shortycocoa 

happy holidays!!!


----------



## shortycocoa

here's the last picture...I took these yesterday on the 23rd.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ShortyC~ Gimme that hair!!!  Lush-US!  Thanks for the updates.  You keep me motivated.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Beautiful Hair ShortyC


----------



## shortycocoa

Thanks ladies!  I have been slacking off some lately with my drink but I will do better in 2010.


----------



## kayte

I plan to go shopping for egg drink on the 30th and will begin having it everyday
starting Jan1 2010.

I'm going to take and post my Before Pics in Feb 2010.....

Woo..hoo 
Here's to waistlength!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I'm sorry I'm late with this...
But,
Merry Christmas!  God Bless All of You!!!


----------



## CherieMarie

A 2010 thread sounds great to me. I went ahead and started my shake this morning. What the heck, why wait?


----------



## Mz.Shug

I hope this isn't TMI but here goes...

Since I was 13 I haven't been regular I would have movement *maybe* once a week.Once every two weeks was really the normal even up til now. I never knew that you were suppose to go 2x's a day until I married and moved out w/ my hubby. Well since taking the shake, I started Tues. morning? I've been going everyday Thurs. 2x's a day. And my energy levels are off the chain!Before I'd wake up at 8am and be dying to go to bed at 12pm.Now I can go all day w/o needing a nap. I'm running around w/ my daughter w/o quickly fatiguing for the first time. Not to get all mushy but this shake has been the best Christmas gift. I can't wait to see what else happens as time passes. Hair aside and health first I ADORE THIS SHAKE!


----------



## Okay

^^ sounds great!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Aww, that's great news, MzShug!  Merry Christmas and enjoy the blessings!


----------



## amwcah

Mz.Shug said:


> I hope this isn't TMI but here goes...
> 
> Since I was 13 I haven't been regular I would have movement *maybe* once a week.Once every two weeks was really the normal even up til now. I never knew that you were suppose to go 2x's a day until I married and moved out w/ my hubby. Well since taking the shake, I started Tues. morning? I've been going everyday Thurs. 2x's a day. And my energy levels are off the chain!Before I'd wake up at 8am and be dying to go to bed at 12pm.Now I can go all day w/o needing a nap. I'm running around w/ my daughter w/o quickly fatiguing for the first time. Not to get all mushy but this shake has been the best Christmas gift. I can't wait to see what else happens as time passes. Hair aside and health first I ADORE THIS SHAKE!


 
That is awesome!  Lord knows I need some increased energy to keep up with my little ones.


----------



## PinkyD

Hi guys! I just purchased lecethin and wheat germ oil at Vitaminshoppe.com I'll be purchasing wheat germ flakes at Kroger or Publix along with my eggs and seasonal fruits. *This is my planned recipe:* *modified from _nakialovesshoes_
1 tbsp wheat germ oil
2 tbsps wheat germ flakes
2 tbsps lecithin granules
3/4 c vanilla almond milk, or organic 1%, or Vanilla Rice Dream
1 Organic Egg
1 Frozen Banana 
Whatever seasonal fruits are available
I can't wait till the supplies arrive!


----------



## MsAtlanta2009

Hi Ladies! I'm new here but I am loving this thread! 

I am curious about using more than one growth aid at a time. Can I use both MegaTek and drink this shake? I def don't want my hair to fall out from too much protein.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Sounds like a good plan, PinkyD~  When your supplies arrive and you drink up, give us a detailed report!  We know you'll love it!!



PinkyD said:


> Hi guys! I just purchased lecethin and wheat germ oil at Vitaminshoppe.com I'll be purchasing wheat germ flakes at Kroger or Publix along with my eggs and seasonal fruits. *This is my planned recipe:* *modified from _nakialovesshoes_
> 1 tbsp wheat germ oil
> 2 tbsps wheat germ flakes
> 2 tbsps lecithin granules
> 3/4 c vanilla almond milk, or organic 1%, or Vanilla Rice Dream
> 1 Organic Egg
> 1 Frozen Banana
> Whatever seasonal fruits are available
> I can't wait till the supplies arrive!


 
Welcome MsAtlanta2009~  Glad to have you!  Many of us are using multiple growth aids, I apply oils to my scalp, take multiv's and have a daily cocktails, so you're in good company.  And I used Megatek at one time, too.

Been getting my drink on, Egglettes, I'm getting ready for a 2010 of my dreams!!!



MsAtlanta2009 said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm new here but I am loving this thread!
> 
> I am curious about using more than one growth aid at a time. Can I use both MegaTek and drink this shake? I def don't want my hair to fall out from too much protein.


----------



## Okay

^^ hair falling out of too much protein?!

really? 
i def wanna know more about that


----------



## MsAtlanta2009

I may be wrong about the protein. I don't know much aboutdoing my own hair! Lol... I'm learning!


----------



## foxee

MsAtlanta2009 said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm new here but I am loving this thread!
> 
> I am curious about using more than one growth aid at a time. Can I use both MegaTek and drink this shake? I def don't want my hair to fall out from too much protein.



Welcome MsAtlanta!  I use MegaTek and drink the shake and never had a problem with too much protein.


----------



## SugarBaby

Would it be too much to ask for a recap of some of the new found benefits/tips/ or additives to this thread...400+ pages is just too much. 


Hoping someone will have mercy and will recap (please)


----------



## amwcah

This was posted by Br*nze on 12/16/2009 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=427294&highlight=

To sum it up ...

We are gaining hair thickness and hair growth - very quickly. My hair is growing back in thin spots. Thank God! 
I've doubled my hair thickness in a year, but i'm picture shy. I am recovering from alopecia and not at all gung-ho about posting pics. (Y'all make a gal hairnorexic). I grow and cut, grow and cut, so my progress can't be fully appreciated by an observer (or it probably could, i dunno). My hair is grazing bsl, but I've cut the really damaged see-through ends. I'm still on my journey, and I'm satisifed. I wouldn't continue with the cocktail if it wasn't bringing satisfactory results. I've gotten quite a few positively beaming comments and have started those around me on the cocktail because they see the transformation in my hair.

Our bodies are definitely reaping the rewards.
Your hair will have a natural luster and sheen. (My hair detangles easily and I heart my texture.)
Your nails will be super hard and grow really fast. 
Your eyebrows and lashes will grow quickly. (My eyebrows and lashes have filled in - I lost them when I went through my bout with alopecia.) 
You'll look years younger. Fine lines will disappear as well as under-eye circles. 
You'll get bigger, perkier boobs. 
Your libido will also improve. 
Your skin will glow and scars will fade quickly. 
Additionally, you'll have more energy and resist disease better. (I get a great energy boost and much needed focus after having my morning cocktail).

I have posted some pics and so have others throughout the thread. 

I plan on taking pics in March, my 2 year LHCF anniversary.


----------



## foxee

Most of the 400 pages are of us ("Egglettes") posting when we drink our shake.  I personally have experienced longer and stronger nails, thicker hair, clearer skin and loads of energy.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm thinkin about trying this for next year...can we make a new thread pls?


----------



## Okay

I was wondering, af of january i plan on doing the chlorella and spirulina in the morning and the protein shake in the afternoon, like 3pm cause i exercise in the morning and then have that and not eat until 6pm for dinner. 

Is it best to have it in the morning or?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Langt, the original directions said to drink it first thing in the morning, on an empty stomach and wait two hours before eating/drinking anything besides water.  Nutrients are better absorbed that way.  

We've taken the cocktail at all hours, so I think you'll be good to go.  
Typically, I take my cocktail only in the am - i need the energy and focus to get my day started.  

(And...that's the only time my stomach is truly empty, lol).


----------



## amwcah

foxee said:


> Most of the 400 pages are of us ("Egglettes") posting when we drink our shake. I personally have experienced longer and stronger nails, thicker hair, clearer skin and loads of energy.


 
Hi Foxee!  How long was it before you began seeing these results?


----------



## Okay

what if i eat lunch at 12 pm and then take the shake 3pm? is that a empthy enough stomach?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Well, you would know, Chica.  
If you eat a small enough portion, that may work.



LANGT said:


> what if i eat lunch at 12 pm and then take the shake 3pm? is that a empthy enough stomach?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I'm going to start this for health reasons as soon as I can get my hands on the ingredients.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette *ILuvsmuhgrass* to our Nest!!!
Check-in when you get your ingredients.  You'll luv it here!


----------



## amwcah

Cocktailing right now.  For some reason, it came out super thick like a milkshake.  However, it is still really good.


----------



## foxee

amwcah said:


> Hi Foxee!  How long was it before you began seeing these results?



 Amwcah

I noticed the clearer skin in about 1 week.  I am a longtime sufferer of eczema and the shake (along with Evening Primose oil) cleared it right up.  The longer/stronger nails showed up in about 2 weeks.  As far as my hair is concerned, I'm not diligent about documenting my process in photos (I also have a lot of shrinkage) but I began noticing the extra thickness in about 2 months or so.

Hope that helps!

ETA: Cocktailed it this morning with vanilla soymilk, 1 banana, 3 cubes of mango, wheat germ, flaxseed oil, and 1 egg.


----------



## MsAtlanta2009

Got my ingredients! I'm excited and I plan to start my first cocktail tomorrow morning! Wish me luck! 

I took pictures of my hair and skin so I'm hoping this will do wonders for both.

I used the combination suggested by nakialovesshoes (sorry if I messed up your SN). I could not find the wheat germ (odd I know) in the powdered form so tomorrow I will only be using the oil and I am massaging my scalp with rosemary as recommended by the lady at the whole foods store  AND debating on using MegaTek. I think I want to try the natural way before adding the MT.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You'll do very well, MsAtlanta, post after you've had it!


----------



## NJoy

Just started with the cocktail this morning.  Not as bad as I thought.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette NJoy  to our Nest!!!

It's not bad at all, huh?  Did you add fruit?  That just kicks it up notches.  What are your goals, NJoy?  And thanks for joining us!

About to cocktail it, Egglettes!


----------



## MsAtlanta2009

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> You'll do very well, MsAtlanta, post after you've had it!


 
I had my first shake this morning at 8:45am. It was.....okay tasting! I was pleasantly suprised. When I got half way through I started thinking about the egg and that made me gag a little but I forced the rest down anyway. 

I'm dedicated so I'm going to make every effort to drink this everyday. I am also trying to loose weight so I am eating healthier so that should help my hair and skin as well. I am massaging rosemary oil on my scalp nightly and taking a garlic pill (I have heavy shedding). 

I was planning to do the MegaTek with this but, I want to see how this works out first! 

Again, I'm excited!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Awesome MsAtlanta, it is definitely a mind over matter thing.  Even after consuming all these raw eggs, I can't imagine drinking one straight, no chaser.  The thought turns me green.  So you definitely have to just focus your mind, lol!

Okay tasting, huh?  Lol.  Did you add fruit?  That usually helps.  I enjoy my cocktail cold.  I freeze my bananas and strawberries and that makes for a seriously thick and frosty cocktail.  Delish.

As for your shedding -  Try coffee rinsing.  A cup of brewed coffee - not instant, poured over your scalp will do wonders.  You can rinse it out after 30 minutes or use as a leave-in, like I do.  It is miraculous.

We're here for ya!



MsAtlanta2009 said:


> I had my first shake this morning at 8:45am. It was.....okay tasting! I was pleasantly suprised. When I got half way through I started thinking about the egg and that made me gag a little but I forced the rest down anyway.
> 
> I'm dedicated so I'm going to make every effort to drink this everyday. I am also trying to loose weight so I am eating healthier so that should help my hair and skin as well. I am massaging rosemary oil on my scalp nightly and taking a garlic pill (I have heavy shedding).
> 
> I was planning to do the MegaTek with this but, I want to see how this works out first!
> 
> Again, I'm excited!!!


----------



## PinkyD

I got my ingredients from VitaminShoppe.com! Woohooo! I also got the wheat germ from Kroger! I'm waiting for my blender attachment so I can do personal sized drinks! I am soo excited.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Go Pinky! Go Pinky!!


----------



## BGT

I was looking online and came across different flavors of egg protein powder. Could I use that instead of raw eggs? It's just that raw eggs and me do not mix. It's the ultimate gross-out to me


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yep, BGT, you sure could.  Many Egglettes do.  Where'd you find that one?


----------



## BGT

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Yep, BGT, you sure could.  Many Egglettes do.  Where'd you find that one?



Vitaminshoppe.com. It comes in chocolate, vanilla, and strawberry  I am concocting a recipe right now


----------



## SmilingElephant

I really wanna try this next year...but where are the pics?


----------



## BGT

- vanilla egg protein powder
- liquid acai
- flax seed oil
- soy lecithin granules
- maybe some frozen strawberries, blackberries, or mango for extra flavor?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

SmilingElephant, look a few pages back, there is an update or two.  There are many dispersed throughout the ginormous thread - which I'm sure doesn't help much. We welcome you to join us, though!

BGT, sounds good.  What type of milk are you using?


----------



## NJoy

Thanks for the welcome.

I added strawberries, bananas and vanilla.  Still tasted wheat germy but, as long as it didn't taste eggy, I'm straight!

I just had my BSL hair cut to APL with layers.  Looked great when I had it done but, lots of maintenance.  Dare I say I've gravitated back to a ponytail.  So, regretting the cut and looking forward to growing it back and longer.

I can't say it was anything that I really bothered worrying about.  The assumption being hair will alway grow back.  But, planning to do so with the great support on this site has me all excited.  I'm looking forward to moving beyond BSL!  Yay!!


----------



## shortycocoa

SmilingElephant said:


> I really wanna try this next year...but where are the pics?


 


Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> SmilingElephant, look a few pages back, there is an update or two. There are many dispersed throughout the ginormous thread - which I'm sure doesn't help much. We welcome you to join us, though!
> 
> BGT, sounds good. What type of milk are you using?


 

I posted an update near the middle or bottom of page 435 and at the top of page 436.  In the post on page 435 I referenced the places throughout the thread where I posted pics initially.  Hope that helps.

here are the links again:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=9691464&postcount=4350

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=9691472&postcount=4351

As far as everyone else's pics, they are mixed throughout the thread like Br*nze said, so unless anyone wants to offer up exactly which page their pics were posted on, you would have to sift through the whole thread to find it.  

I was doing it the hard way to find my pictures throughout the thread at first, but then I figured out I could just search the thread for my posts.  

I have also been thinking about editing my signature with this info so that it is there to help the newcomers and all of the veterans as well.  Maybe that is something I can work on in the coming days.


Still haven't been cocktailing since I was out of town for the holidays.  I will go grocery shopping tomorrow so I can bring 2010 in with my cocktail.

Welcome to all the latest new egglettes!


----------



## MsAtlanta2009

Does anyone know how many calories this shake is?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yep, we have that info somewhere...If I find it, i'll post it.

ShortyC to the rescue!!  Thanks, Chica.


----------



## foxee

Just had my last cocktail of 2009!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Foxee, I'll drink to that!  Cheers!


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~

Hello to all of you! 



I'm so excited about this! Just finished reading all 440 pages (took a week to get through), I just want to say I've been inspired by all of you! BIG thank you to Br*nze and to everyone else who has thanked God in Jesus (Got me excited about my relationship too). You can tell His Grace is all up in here - there's a different vibe (long time lurker). This family got me signed up and bothered to truly do something.


For all of you who are worried, I say pray about it and ask the Holy Sprit, and if he says go, then Gooooo! (Whoever you ask make sure u know it's right)
And for all of you who have found discomfort from your shakes or are worried about illness, here's a lil help on that courtesy of Joseph Prince and New Creation Church.




From tomorrow,
I'm going to start with this until I get the wheat germ/wgo: 
1 Egg
3/4 Whole Milk
1 tbsp Sunflower seeds
1 tsp Pumpkin seeds
1 tsp Linseeds (flax)

For flavour I'll be adding Lucuma once that also arrives.

This is going to kick-start my whole change in eating habits. ICOC ladies are doing a weight loss program based on the biblical concepts. I'll share this w/them when time comes. 


If I get major hunger pangs I'm gonna pop some hoodia pills w/ h2o 2 fill up but to keep further bulge off and shape up, I'm going to do 1 hour of Callanetics each day when not at college. This works so well. It's been a while but I when I did do it a trimmed down 2-3 inches all round after maybe 4 hours/days.


For ladies in the UK I purchased my raw wheat germ from http://www.buywholefoodsonline.co.uk/wheatgerm/ for under 3£/kg and I'm hoping to get wheat germ oil from Baldwin's.

Thanks for sharing this with us and also to everyone who has followed and shared their excperience.


I pray that all of you who have sadly lost a loved one will continue to find your comfort in the Holy Spirit and our Saviour Jesus Christ. knowing that He also is saddened by your pain and has done everything that brings you His peace and stability during this troubling time. I understand the difficulty, especially when sudden so I pray that you will have the support of friends and unity of family strengthened to get through the many years to come. I Praise Him also for all those who were not put to sleep.
With Love, Queen~Vintage 


*~*Have a wonderful, fully blessed New Year everyone!*~*


----------



## BGT

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> SmilingElephant, look a few pages back, there is an update or two.  There are many dispersed throughout the ginormous thread - which I'm sure doesn't help much. We welcome you to join us, though!
> 
> BGT, sounds good.  What type of milk are you using?



Either 1% or 2%. Whole milk is too thick and skim is too thin


----------



## foxee

Happy New Year Egglettes!  About to get my cocktail on!


----------



## CarolinaGal

Happy New Year!!!!

Confession: I've been cheating a bit...it's the holidays so I've been drinking all Organic Lowfat Eggnogg. Hey, 'tis the season but at least I'm getting in my eggs!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

I've been slacking, too, over the holidays. Had my shake today, though. On my way to Wal-mart to get some more bananas & strawberries.


----------



## Blaque*Angel

~Vintage Queen~ said:


> Hello to all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited about this! Just finished reading all 440 pages (took a week to get through), I just want to say I've been inspired by all of you! BIG thank you to Br*nze and to everyone else who has thanked God in Jesus (Got me excited about my relationship too). You can tell His Grace is all up in here - there's a different vibe (long time lurker). This family got me signed up and bothered to truly do something.
> 
> 
> For all of you who are worried, I say pray about it and ask the Holy Sprit, and if he says go, then Gooooo! (Whoever you ask make sure u know it's right)
> And for all of you who have found discomfort from your shakes or are worried about illness, here's a lil help on that courtesy of Joseph Prince and New Creation Church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From tomorrow,
> I'm going to start with this until I get the wheat germ/wgo:
> 1 Egg
> 3/4 Whole Milk
> 1 tbsp Sunflower seeds
> 1 tsp Pumpkin seeds
> 1 tsp Linseeds (flax)
> 
> For flavour I'll be adding Lucuma once that also arrives.
> 
> This is going to kick-start my whole change in eating habits. ICOC ladies are doing a weight loss program based on the biblical concepts. I'll share this w/them when time comes.
> 
> 
> If I get major hunger pangs I'm gonna pop some hoodia pills w/ h2o 2 fill up but to keep further bulge off and shape up, I'm going to do 1 hour of Callanetics each day when not at college. This works so well. It's been a while but I when I did do it a trimmed down 2-3 inches all round after maybe 4 hours/days.
> 
> 
> For ladies in the UK I purchased my raw wheat germ from http://www.buywholefoodsonline.co.uk/wheatgerm/ for under 3£/kg and I'm hoping to get wheat germ oil from Baldwin's.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this with us and also to everyone who has followed and shared their excperience.
> 
> 
> I pray that all of you who have sadly lost a loved one will continue to find your comfort in the Holy Spirit and our Saviour Jesus Christ. knowing that He also is saddened by your pain and has done everything that brings you His peace and stability during this troubling time. I understand the difficulty, especially when sudden so I pray that you will have the support of friends and unity of family strengthened to get through the many years to come. I Praise Him also for all those who were not put to sleep.
> With Love, Queen~Vintage
> 
> 
> *~*Have a wonderful, fully blessed New Year everyone!*~*


 
Welcome to LHCF 

Thank you so much for your wonderful post and those links 
I've been looking for raw wheatgerm in UK for a year!! 

Egglettes: HAPPY NEW YEAR to all.

I will be taking a 3 week break from my favourite drink As I am detoxing.

I had a huge glass last night, I cannot wait to re-start my cocktail.

Bless You All


----------



## SmilingElephant

Can ya'll make a before and after pics thread?
I don't have the attention span to thumb through almost 450 pages.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Vintage Queen to our Nest!!

Vintage, I want to let you know how much your post meant to me.  This has been a difficult time, and I hadn't realized that I was grieving my loved ones - subconsciously.  I just couldn't put my finger on it.  I felt 'okay' - but then I when I settle down, I felt unsettled.  Like, I just can't stand quiet time.  And that is sooo not me.

Without going into detail, I just wanna thank you for all of the links, especially the healing confessions - you're a gal after my own heart!

There's a difference here, you bet.  I thank God for you all and Holy Spirit for guiding you all to this thread. 




~Vintage Queen~ said:


> Hello to all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited about this! Just finished reading all 440 pages (took a week to get through), I just want to say I've been inspired by all of you! BIG thank you to Br*nze and to everyone else who has thanked God in Jesus (Got me excited about my relationship too). You can tell His Grace is all up in here - there's a different vibe (long time lurker). This family got me signed up and bothered to truly do something.
> 
> 
> For all of you who are worried, I say pray about it and ask the Holy Sprit, and if he says go, then Gooooo! (Whoever you ask make sure u know it's right)
> And for all of you who have found discomfort from your shakes or are worried about illness, here's a lil help on that courtesy of Joseph Prince and New Creation Church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From tomorrow,
> I'm going to start with this until I get the wheat germ/wgo:
> 1 Egg
> 3/4 Whole Milk
> 1 tbsp Sunflower seeds
> 1 tsp Pumpkin seeds
> 1 tsp Linseeds (flax)
> 
> For flavour I'll be adding Lucuma once that also arrives.
> 
> This is going to kick-start my whole change in eating habits. ICOC ladies are doing a weight loss program based on the biblical concepts. I'll share this w/them when time comes.
> 
> 
> If I get major hunger pangs I'm gonna pop some hoodia pills w/ h2o 2 fill up but to keep further bulge off and shape up, I'm going to do 1 hour of Callanetics each day when not at college. This works so well. It's been a while but I when I did do it a trimmed down 2-3 inches all round after maybe 4 hours/days.
> 
> 
> For ladies in the UK I purchased my raw wheat germ from http://www.buywholefoodsonline.co.uk/wheatgerm/ for under 3£/kg and I'm hoping to get wheat germ oil from Baldwin's.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this with us and also to everyone who has followed and shared their excperience.
> 
> 
> I pray that all of you who have sadly lost a loved one will continue to find your comfort in the Holy Spirit and our Saviour Jesus Christ. knowing that He also is saddened by your pain and has done everything that brings you His peace and stability during this troubling time. I understand the difficulty, especially when sudden so I pray that you will have the support of friends and unity of family strengthened to get through the many years to come. I Praise Him also for all those who were not put to sleep.
> With Love, Queen~Vintage
> 
> 
> *~*Have a wonderful, fully blessed New Year everyone!*~*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Happy New Year, Egglettes!!

I've been out of pocket ushering and praying in the birth of my Goddaughter's son, Dylan.  He is a happy and healthy and blessed baby at 8.6 oz, 22 inches long!!!  A three-day labor, mind you.  Mother is absolutely beaming with delight.

I feel like *I* gave birth, LOL!!!

Blessings,
~B*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

And before and after pics...well, that has been discussed and the consensus was to leave the thread as is.  We may start another thread just for practical purposes, because this one is huge.  Or, maybe we can find a way to post pertinent information in the first few posts, like I've done previously.  Brainstorming.

Right?


----------



## CarolinaGal

Hi sister Egglettes! Look what I can do! I finally figured out how to multi quote. 



SmilingElephant said:


> Can ya'll make a before and after pics thread?
> I don't have the attention span to thumb through almost 450 pages.


 
SmilingElephant, I finally created a real album. I tried to put in the photos chronolgoically, but that didn't go too well and I got tired of messing with it. However, I did put the dates as captions so you can see how my hair has really gotten thicker. I started the Egg Cocktail ~mid-Nov 08. 



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Happy New Year, Egglettes!!
> 
> I've been out of pocket ushering and praying in the birth of my Goddaughter's son, Dylan. He is a happy and healthy and blessed baby at 8.6 oz, 22 inches long!!! A three-day labor, mind you. Mother is absolutely beaming with delight.
> 
> I feel like *I* gave birth, LOL!!!
> 
> Blessings,
> ~B*


 
Congrats on little Dylan, Br*nze. Wow, God is always amazing! Glad that Mom and Baby are doing well. What a lucky Goddaughter to have a prayer warrior Godmom. Peace and blessings!


----------



## a_shoe_6307

Hey ladies!!!!  Happy New YEAR to everyone.  I have been missing in action for a couple of months.  I found out I had to much protein in my system along with a thyroid disorder and was told by my doctor to lay off the protein until further notice.  I just wanted to le you ladies no I haven't forgotten about you all and as soon as I get clearance, I will be back cocktailing it with the best of you all. 

AND HELLO Bronze!!!!


----------



## Okay

^^ TOO much protein? 
What is too much protein?

TIA


----------



## lillylovely

Hey fellow cocktailers. A happy, blessed and prosperous new year to you all - Oh and longer healthier hair too!

Blacque Angel and Vinage Queen - you can buy raw wheatgerm in Holland and Barretts (Neal's Yard brand) - its not organic and costs about £2.99 (I think -   but anyhow it is inexpensive) for 1kg.  Vintage Queen when this packet is finished I will start to buy the organic version from wholefoodsonline. Thanks for sharing. x


----------



## MsAtlanta2009

LANGT said:


> ^^ TOO much protein?
> What is too much protein?
> 
> TIA


 
I knew I wasn't crazy! lolerplexed


----------



## Angelicus

Hey Everybody!  I started egging again! I will have to stop again for a while due to a spiritual fast that I must take. In 2009, I drank an egg shake daily and loved my results. Now that I am back on my feet after a little hiatus, I can finally start taking care of my hair again. A lot of my hair broke off/fell out due to extreme stress and hormone changes, so I feel like I am starting over. Let's get it!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

hey girlie~  been missing ya!  glad to know you"ll be joining us again  get better soon




a_shoe_6307 said:


> Hey ladies!!!! Happy New YEAR to everyone. I have been missing in action for a couple of months. I found out I had to much protein in my system along with a thyroid disorder and was told by my doctor to lay off the protein until further notice. I just wanted to le you ladies no I haven't forgotten about you all and as soon as I get clearance, I will be back cocktailing it with the best of you all.
> 
> AND HELLO Bronze!!!!


 


CarolinaGal said:


> Hi sister Egglettes! Look what I can do! I finally figured out how to multi quote.
> 
> 
> 
> SmilingElephant, I finally created a real album. I tried to put in the photos chronolgoically, but that didn't go too well and I got tired of messing with it. However, I did put the dates as captions so you can see how my hair has really gotten thicker. I started the Egg Cocktail ~mid-Nov 08.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on little Dylan, Br*nze. Wow, God is always amazing! Glad that Mom and Baby are doing well. What a lucky Goddaughter to have a prayer warrior Godmom. Peace and blessings!


 


lillylovely said:


> Hey fellow cocktailers. A happy, blessed and prosperous new year to you all - Oh and longer healthier hair too!
> 
> Blacque Angel and Vinage Queen - you can buy raw wheatgerm in Holland and Barretts (Neal's Yard brand) - its not organic and costs about £2.99 (I think - but anyhow it is inexpensive) for 1kg. Vintage Queen when this packet is finished I will start to buy the organic version from wholefoodsonline. Thanks for sharing. x


 


Angelicus said:


> Hey Everybody!  I started egging again! I will have to stop again for a while due to a spiritual fast that I must take. In 2009, I drank an egg shake daily and loved my results. Now that I am back on my feet after a little hiatus, I can finally start taking care of my hair again. A lot of my hair broke off/fell out due to extreme stress and hormone changes, so I feel like I am starting over. Let's get it!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

ladies my keyboard is actin funky
carolinagal thanks for the kind words!!!
angelicus glad you are doing better looking forward to your posts
lillylovely thanks for the longhair wishes i sure need it!!!  
proteinoverload is getting too much protein either on your hair or in your body it can be as bad as not enough protein you can google it for more info


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~

Haven't quite figured how to go about this site but I will.

Bronze, Blaque Angel and Lillylovely, your all welcome. I'm glad to help.
A_Shoe... I'll keep you in prayers also. Hope that your body is in health quick time.

*Lillylovely* there's a shipping fee just over 2.00 with WFO so I'm not sure if it's better now.

Today I had my third shake w/instant chocolate.  Somehow I didn't like the fact that all I could taste was chocolate, but still, it was good. I usually taste the pumpkin seeds which I don't like so actually I'm not going to complain.
I'm also using value styla eggs with no problems at all - no veins, no funky taste, no aches nothing. So don't be afraid. 
I look forward to seeing benefits with you all.

Have a good day.
xX


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Skipping cocktail today, will be on the grind tomorrow!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

lillylovely said:


> Hey fellow cocktailers. A happy, blessed and prosperous new year to you all - Oh and longer healthier hair too!
> 
> Blacque Angel and Vinage Queen - you can buy raw wheatgerm in Holland and Barretts (Neal's Yard brand) - its not organic and costs about £2.99 (I think - but anyhow it is inexpensive) for 1kg. Vintage Queen when this packet is finished I will start to buy the organic version from wholefoodsonline. Thanks for sharing. x


 


Thaks for the tip.
I saw it in H&B A while back but it didnt have the same texture as the one i'm used to.lol, So i didn't get it


----------



## Blaque*Angel

LANGT said:


> ^^ TOO much protein?
> What is too much protein?
> 
> TIA


 

maybe she meant too much protein in her urine? this happened to me in my first pregnancy.


----------



## foxee

Just cocktailed it, Egglettes!  I used a combination of pineapple and mango this time - yum!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Great Foxxee, me, too~  Got my cocktail on!!


----------



## Mz.Shug

Just checking in.Still shaking it!


----------



## BklynFox

What have been the benefits/results of drinking this shake? 

I ask because I read the book too but I just wanted to hear a personal experience from one of the cocktailers. I'm going to buy the wheat germ on friday. 
I'll try anything once..lol erplexed

I didn't want to read the 4 hundred and some odd pages. Sorry 

TIA ladies


----------



## hair4romheaven

I wasn't a member at the time but I followed this thread since Feb. In April I started and my hair grew so much however I was also going to the gym. I start at the gym tomorrow and I substitute my egg for whey protein. I also use soy milk.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

This sums up our experiences...



amwcah said:


> This was posted by Br*nze on 12/16/2009 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=427294&highlight=
> 
> To sum it up ...
> 
> We are gaining hair thickness and hair growth - very quickly. My hair is growing back in thin spots. Thank God!
> I've doubled my hair thickness in a year, but i'm picture shy. I am recovering from alopecia and not at all gung-ho about posting pics. (Y'all make a gal hairnorexic). I grow and cut, grow and cut, so my progress can't be fully appreciated by an observer (or it probably could, i dunno). My hair is grazing bsl, but I've cut the really damaged see-through ends. I'm still on my journey, and I'm satisifed. I wouldn't continue with the cocktail if it wasn't bringing satisfactory results. I've gotten quite a few positively beaming comments and have started those around me on the cocktail because they see the transformation in my hair.
> 
> Our bodies are definitely reaping the rewards.
> Your hair will have a natural luster and sheen. (My hair detangles easily and I heart my texture.)
> Your nails will be super hard and grow really fast.
> Your eyebrows and lashes will grow quickly. (My eyebrows and lashes have filled in - I lost them when I went through my bout with alopecia.)
> You'll look years younger. Fine lines will disappear as well as under-eye circles.
> You'll get bigger, perkier boobs.
> Your libido will also improve.
> Your skin will glow and scars will fade quickly.
> Additionally, you'll have more energy and resist disease better. (I get a great energy boost and much needed focus after having my morning cocktail).
> 
> I have posted some pics and so have others throughout the thread.
> 
> I plan on taking pics in March, my 2 year LHCF anniversary.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~

Hello all, hope you're all well.
I almost missed drinking it on the forth night! Started speed walking to get back from my sister's house on time. Reached home and grabbed dat hand blender, 4th shake taken at 11.55PM!

Today (so my fifth shake) I added cocoa powder and cinnamon (orginally just linseeds, sunflower and pumpkiin seeds). I gagged so hard! Seriously, I will never do that again at least not that mix/quantity cause something just wasn't right.

Don't want to speak (type) too soon but I think I'm noticing clearer complexion/tone already. I hope so anyways.

All have a good evening.


----------



## BklynFox

Thank you for the responses...I'm sooo eager to start 
I can add this to the list of many things LHCF has introduced me to. lol 
Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## shortycocoa

checking in...

Hello Egglettes!  Welcome to all the newest egglettes since my last post.

Br*nze, congrats on the newest addition to your family.

I went to the store the other day and got some more eggs and soymilk, so I had my first cocktail this past monday and also one yesterday.  I will have to re-up on wheat germ oil and wheat germ soon, but for now I think I have at least enough wheat germ to get me through the next week or two.  The oil maybe one or two more cocktails.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

G'Morning, Egglettes, did not get my cocktail on - had to zoom out of the house.  

I think I'll make a fresh start next week.  My fridge is acting off and I don't wanna use those eggs that aren't properly refrigerated.  I hope fridge is better by then.  Can't miss cocktailing for too long.

Take Care!


----------



## NJoy

Good morning, egglettes!  I've been adding peaches in light syrup and a bit of apple juice instead of my usual strawberries and bananas.  Tastes much better.  

@Foxee, I think I'm going to try mangos and pineapples next.  Hey.  Variety is the spice of life.

Gotta tell you, I came this close (*snaps*) to scrambling those eggs with cheese and adding a side of bacon and wheat toast.  Breakfast just ain't the same these days.  *sigh*

But, like Vintage Queen, I think I may be noticing an improvement in my complexion/tone too.  Gotta love that!  So, continuing to shake things up around here.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Great NJoy!  Yep, those effects begin reallllly soon.  In two weeks you'll see it in your face and feel it in your body...new growth/hair becomes noticeable in about a month.


----------



## Okay

i dont know if this has been up yet, but any of you take biotin on the side?
app avidin in eggs destroyes biotin?


----------



## Mz.Shug

^^ I do.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Langt, the biotin issue has been addressed.  This is not a factor.


----------



## Okay

cocktailed it this morning.. YUCK 

still tasted baaad.. my wheat germ smells sour and tastes like that plus combined with the hemp protein powder.. i mixed in some bananas and apples, water and almond milk. it became two full glasses and im trying to drink them both.

but the taste


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Must be the hemp protein powder.  I've never had it, but it sounds icky.


----------



## Okay

yeah it prob is 

im going to the doctor tommorow so im going to ask her how high the risk for salmonella is because its becoming a BIG chore.. i couldnt even get it all down.. 
and i really wanna try this.. hmm.. if she says i should be fine, then i will try with eggs 

i googled salmonella on google on danish websites and app salmonella is very rarely INSIDE the egg.. so i should be fine i hope..


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Exactly.  
Salmonella comes from the outside of the egg being contaminated.  Nothing in the egg causes illness - unless the eggs aren't fresh, that is...  
FYI
Rinsing (not cooking, LOL)the eggs in scalding water can help kill any bacteria lingering on the outside.


----------



## a_shoe_6307

MsAtlanta2009 said:


> I knew I wasn't crazy! lolerplexed


 
To those who questioned the *"too much protien"*, there is such a thing.  It is just not something that I am going to discuss in detail on this board because it is my personal health issue.  As well, as I was trying to stay up on what was going on with the thread since I had fell off a few months back after joining on.  

However, you are more than welcome to google it.  There is plenty of information on the Internet instead of assuming things. 

***Sorry Bronze if I stepped on your toes.  I wasn't trying to, just addressing an issue.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh, no, did I miss something?

I know there is definitely such a thing.  I addressed it as well.  
It can be within the body or the hair.
You're fine.  You didn't step on my toes.  

Thank you for your input, A Shoe, I'm sure you saved others from possibly harming themselves.

I value awareness.

Edited to add: I couldn't respond properly because my keyboard was on the blink.  I quoted you to respond to you and wish you to get well soon.  I totally agree with you.



a_shoe_6307 said:


> To those who questioned the *"too much protien"*, there is such a thing. It is just not something that I am going to discuss in detail on this board because it is my personal health issue. As well, as I was trying to stay up on what was going on with the thread since I had fell off a few months back after joining on.
> 
> However, you are more than welcome to google it. There is plenty of information on the Internet instead of assuming things.
> 
> ***Sorry Bronze if I stepped on your toes. I wasn't trying to, just addressing an issue.


----------



## Stella B.

Just cocktailed, y'all, and stopping by to wish each one of you a great start in this brand new year!  I ran out of my liquid reddiegg mix (Whole Foods) this week, so I've been adding extra eggnog to compensate. I know, not good for waist line, but what's an egglette to do?????  Gotta get in my milk and eggs any way I can!!!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Stella, Guuurl, get that egg in by hook or by crook, I say!


----------



## AnitaTheLengths

I saw this thread years ago.  I thought to myself "Boom"!   I do NOT drink milk.  I do NOT eat eggs.  Baked in a cake, Fine.  Any thing else, HAIL NO!  I don't even do fried rice!  So I just said whatever, it's not for me.  

FF.  Once I stopped lurking I noticed the funny siggy with the lady drinking from the pink cup.  And I noticed a lot of people had the challenge in their siggy's.  Still I'm thinking BOOM!  

Then last week I decided to read through some of the pages and I happened upon a few mini-updates and I was  to say the least.  Such amazing thick growth!  And reports of glowing skin?!  Why didn't yall tell me?  

As horrified as I was this morning, I got up, got an egg, the vanilla soy milk, wheat germ products and a dash of cinnamon  - got to mixing - and I actually got it down!    I won't do that concoction again without fruit or something, but I GOT IT DOWN!  A RAW EGG!  AND MILK!!!!  Just thinking about it makes me want to    but I'm going to give it a go Bronze.  Count me in.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Boom!  AnitaTheLengths has joined us!!  Let's welcome our newest Egglette to our Nest!!!

LOL ~ I got a good one outta reading your post.  If only you'd tried it yeeeaaars agooooo, just imagine what your hair and skin would look like today?  Just had to rub it in.    

Keep us updated and you'll go gaga over it with fruit.  Promise.  Throw some ice and honey in there and it's  .



AnitaTheLengths said:


> I saw this thread years ago. I thought to myself "Boom"!  I do NOT drink milk. I do NOT eat eggs. Baked in a cake, Fine. Any thing else, HAIL NO! I don't even do fried rice! So I just said whatever, it's not for me.
> 
> FF. Once I stopped lurking I noticed the funny siggy with the lady drinking from the pink cup. And I noticed a lot of people had the challenge in their siggy's. Still I'm thinking BOOM!
> 
> Then last week I decided to read through some of the pages and I happened upon a few mini-updates and I was  to say the least. Such amazing thick growth! And reports of glowing skin?! Why didn't yall tell me?
> 
> As horrified as I was this morning, I got up, got an egg, the vanilla soy milk, wheat germ products and a dash of cinnamon - got to mixing - and I actually got it down!   I won't do that concoction again without fruit or something, but I GOT IT DOWN! A RAW EGG! AND MILK!!!! Just thinking about it makes me want to  but I'm going to give it a go Bronze. Count me in.


----------



## shortycocoa

Hey egglettes!  Welcome AnitaTheLengths...you will love the cocktail.  Co-signing with Br*nze on the fruit, ice and honey.  If you use frozen bananas you can skip the ice.  Unless you prefer super cold drinks.  I did good cocktailing this week.  I'm about to run out of wheat germ oil though but maybe i'll be able to re-up this weekend.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I've been out of it this week.  Why, you ask?  Haven't gotten my cocktails on. *smh*  I thought my fridge would have been repaired this week, but it hasn't.  Not sure how this will affect next week.  I may cocktail for lunch, instead.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## AnitaTheLengths

Yep!  Frozen Strawberries and Bananas did the trick!  DH mixed it up for me this morning because I was almost running late.  The recipe is on the fridge, I just told him to add some frozen fruit to it and Boy oh Boy!  I couldn't believe it!  I had to call home to ask if he really used an egg and soy milk   I raved so much that he "licked the blender" and decided that we'll both be having shakes in the morning!  Thanks shortycocoa & Bronze!  


_if only I COULD go back in time and tell myself to drink my way to WL _


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Welcome Anitathelengths and all the other new egglettes 

Well, I'm on a raw vegan detox and have gone 8 days without my beloved shake!
My body was craving it deeply,I thought "to heck with this" and just whipped me up a large cocktail 

It's a raw detox and we have our eggs raw right?  
Sorry but this shake is going to have to be an exception 

I love this thread,Lets keep it positive


----------



## Okay

Okay, i found out about the salmonella 

App. salmonella is found in 1 in a 1000 eggs.
And when you found 10 of the infected eggs that would be 10 out of 10.000 then only ONE of those eggs have salmonella INSIDE the egg.

I know it only takes ONE egg to get infected but i will take my chances.


----------



## BellaLunie

I want to join but there's so many pages I can't possibly get thru all of it. Bronze weren't you working on a new thread? Also I wanted to know if drinking a whey protein shake would be the same thing as this shake? The kind im taking is from Vitamin shoppe and it has 25 grams per scoop. How many times a day are you ladies drinking this mix? I'm sorry if this has been discussed before but I just glossed over the first few and last pages. TIA


----------



## trynagrow

I've been following this thread, off and on (busy mom) but I love to make smoothies So, wondering, how can I do a form of this. 

What do you ladies think . . . If I'm already doing low carb most days eating cooked eggs for breakfast (maybe even lunch too in the form of quiche) and usually a fruit smoothie (usually berries, yogurt, flax, sometimes banana added) and now alternating with fruits and veggies (carrot, apple, spinach, romaine).  Any suggestions, thoughts, ideas? 

I would love to whip up a quick a protein shake for lunch as a meal replacement on hectic or tired days. I don't want to gain weight though (working on losing!) Any advice?


----------



## BellaLunie




----------



## PinkyD

Hi Egglettes!

I had my first smoothie yesterday.
1/2 cup Vanilla Almond Milk
1 TBS Wheat Germ Oil (WGO)
1 TBS Lecethin
2 TSP Wheat Germ Flakes
Dole Frozen Mixed fruit (pineapple, strawberry,peach)
1 Raw Eggland's Best Egg
Drizzle of honey

My Thoughts:
Thank GOD for straws! I do not like the taste, and I was *heavy* on the fruit mind you. Wheat germ is not tasty. But I finished my skake. Today I tried 6oz of strawberry yogurt plus a splash of almond milk, I also left out the honey. Still the taste is 'meh'. I have three months worth of lecethin and wheat germ oil, so I will try to keep strong. I dont want to add anything fattening (yet tastY) to the mix because I want the weight loss effects. I am drinking my yogurt shake as I type right now , with a straw. The straw allows the shake to bypass most of my tastebuds prior to initiating a swallow

ETA: After 4 days of mixing, I have changed my method of mixing slightly. I now mix the egg by itself for 30 sec or so, then I add my almond milk and blend thoroughly, then I add all other ingredients. By doing this, my egg gets well blended. 
Ta-tah Egglettes! 

Keep up the good work ladies...im off to the shake recipes thread

My Shake in My Stay or Go, Personal Blender Cup!


----------



## ladysaraii

Bronze, did I see in the other thread that you were contemplating a 2010 challenge?


----------



## NJoy

shortycocoa said:


> Hey egglettes! Welcome AnitaTheLengths...you will love the cocktail. Co-signing with Br*nze on the fruit, ice and honey. If you use frozen bananas you can skip the ice. Unless you prefer super cold drinks. I did good cocktailing this week. I'm about to run out of wheat germ oil though but maybe i'll be able to re-up this weekend.


 
 Honey!!!  That's what I'm missing in my strawberry and banana drink.  SO glad you mentioned it.  Thanks to you AND Br*nze!


----------



## PinkyD

Anyone noticed increased congestion after drinking the shake? It may not be the shake but I have excessive mucous (TMI I know).


----------



## HairHustla

*Hey Darling Egglettes:*

*I have been gone till November...LOL but I have carried you all in my heart and am STILL doing the shake although for the month of December I had family here visiting so I just did not have the time to get it in...6 family members all at once is a bit much!  Also, unfortunately, I am getting ready to partake in something called the HCG protocol for weight loss so I won't be able to do my shake until Febuaryish...BUT, I just want you all to know that it is now a part of my life and I do it whenever humanly possible and can't wait until I can be reunitied with it!  My hair is so healthy, my body is healthy and I just can't say enough about it.  So happy new year to everyone, sorry I am not a regular poster but I think I get posting A-D-D or something because I just can't stay on posting task...LOL.  You all be blessed and I will check in whenever the next posting whim hits.  Love You all!*

HH


----------



## NJoy

PinkyD said:


> Anyone noticed increased congestion after drinking the shake? It may not be the shake but I have excessive mucous (TMI I know).


 
PinkyD, are you using milk?  If so, that may be increasing or thickening the mucus.  Try vanilla soy instead,


----------



## Okay

almond milk is so expensive here 
i might as well use water right? 
I get the feeling that a straw makes a big difference? 

Going off to buy eggs tommorow, a packet of straws, and some fruit and veggies.
Some coconut water perhaps


----------



## NJoy

ok, so the shakes have grown on me.  Dare I say my strawberry/banana shake was DELICOUS!  I think it took some getting used to the wheat germ. The vanilla soy and a little honey did the trick.  That and my peaches recipe should hold me for a bit. 

As a matter of fact, I'm feeling so good about how clear my complexion has become (my hair's braided so, can't see any changes there) that I even threw in an extra egg.  Then I went as far as thinking to myself that I could probably drink an egg down by itself raw now.  Then I came to my senses.  Whooooaaaa, Nelly!  Gotta crawl before you walk.  lol.

Looking forward to my shake in the morning.  Just bought more wheat germ and feeling pretty proud of myself.  Before I started the challenge, the thought of the shake make me gag.  Hmm.  I've come a long way baby!  ;-)


----------



## BklynFox

I haven't been able to find W.germ oil so I made it w/o
I also didn't use any fruit.
It needs the fruit I used honey but the strong nutty
flavor needs to be cut with fruit IMO. 
I'll continue to drink it this way all in the name of good health.
If your considering this drink don't forget the fruit. erplexed


----------



## NJoy

BklynFox said:


> I haven't been able to find W.germ oil so I made it w/o
> I also didn't use any fruit.
> It needs the fruit I used honey but the strong nutty
> flavor needs to be cut with fruit IMO.
> I'll continue to drink it this way all in the name of good health.
> If your considering this drink don't forget the fruit. erplexed


 
I had to go to my local herb shop (or try a health foods store) to get wheat germ oil.  HTH.

Oh, and get some FRUIT, mama!!


----------



## PinkyD

Iherb.com for wheat germ oil


----------



## Jenaee

Hi All!!

I joined the Egglette fam and had my 1st shake today. Here's what I used

1 heaping scoop of 100% Egg Protein (Healthy N Fit)
1 tsp of wheat germ oil
1 tsp of ground flax
1 cup skim milk
a handful of raspberries/blueberries
1/2 of a banana


It was ok....rather milky tasting. I may need to added a lil juice to it. I sipped it over a half hour. 

I'm in it to win it


----------



## NikkiNee

AnitaTheLengths said:


> Yep! Frozen Strawberries and Bananas did the trick! DH mixed it up for me this morning because I was almost running late. The recipe is on the fridge, I just told him to add some frozen fruit to it and Boy oh Boy! I couldn't believe it! I had to call home to ask if he really used an egg and soy milk  I raved so much that he "licked the blender" and decided that we'll both be having shakes in the morning! Thanks shortycocoa & Bronze!
> 
> 
> _if only I COULD go back in time and tell myself to drink my way to WL _


 

Hi I am new to this thread can you list your recipe. Yours seems like one I could actually get down  Please and thanks


----------



## PinkyD

I have been using only almond milk with my shake, and still the excess mucous(TMI I KNOW!). One day without the shake and the mucous went away...sigh. On the other hand....I have alot more energy or should a say,I actually have energy. One shake at 9:00am and it's after noon and I am still full. I will keep the shake going, also I have changed my method of mixing slightly. I now mix the egg by itself for 30 sec or so, then I add my almond milk and blend thoroughly, then I add all other ingredients. By doing this, my egg gets well blended. 
Ta-tah Egglettes!


----------



## shortycocoa

AnitaTheLengths said:


> Yep! Frozen Strawberries and Bananas did the trick! DH mixed it up for me this morning because I was almost running late. The recipe is on the fridge, I just told him to add some frozen fruit to it and Boy oh Boy! I couldn't believe it! I had to call home to ask if he really used an egg and soy milk  I raved so much that he "licked the blender" and decided that we'll both be having shakes in the morning! Thanks shortycocoa & Bronze!
> 
> _if only I COULD go back in time and tell myself to drink my way to WL _


 
Glad you liked it!  Frozen fruit is awesome....I use it almost exclusively now but sometimes I will use fresh fruit.  Especially when I don't want my drink to be that cold.  A lot of times if I have too much fruit and it's ripening really fast then I freeze it for my cocktail.
I keep my recipe on the refrigerator too.  I needed it at first when I started to make sure I was making the drink correctly, but now I don't even need it.  It's still there though, only to remind me to take all the ingredients out.  Be careful if your husbands/mates/SO's are drinking the cocktail with you.  It increases vitality and produces stronger erections  .....that's all I'm saying.  Be prepared.  I meant to say that a while back but it's easy to get sidetracked in this thread!  

Don't worry about not starting the drink when you first saw the thread.  I did too at first, but now I don't think about it because I'm reaping all the benefits now and will continue to reap them in the future.  We all will.  It's not how you start, it's how you finish.  At the end of the day that's all that matters!



LANGT said:


> almond milk is so expensive here
> i might as well use water right?
> I get the feeling that a straw makes a big difference?
> 
> Going off to buy eggs tommorow, a packet of straws, and some fruit and veggies.
> Some coconut water perhaps


 
You can use water.  I had suggested it a while back when some of us ran out of soymilk.  I was using water briefly but I missed my soymilk so I stopped.  If you have access to raw almonds, you can make your own almond milk.  Just soak the raw almonds overnight in about 1 or 2 cups of water (or enough water to cover them in the container), then the next day you can drain them, then dump them in a blender with about 2 cups of water and blend it with a sweetener of your choice like honey, agave nectar, or a few soaked dates without the pits.  then strain the mixture through a nut milk bag or a cheesecloth.  save the pulp to make raw cookies, cakes, or pies.  If you don't have access to raw almonds, use any other affordable raw nut in your area that will meet your protein/calcium needs.  

When I was raw I would make a huge pitcher of a breakfast/lunch smoothie to drink throughout the whole day with fruit and nuts.  It was very good for me, filling and nutritious.

I love coconut water, but I haven't put it in my cocktail yet.  At least not that I can remember.  This thread is so big, it's hard to remember the small details.



NJoy said:


> Honey!!! That's what I'm missing in my strawberry and banana drink. SO glad you mentioned it. Thanks to you AND Br*nze!


 
You can't go wrong with the honey.  I use it a lot, especially if my fruit is not sweet enough.  What I like to do though is wait for my bananas to get really ripe, then peel and break them in half and store them in freezer bags.  It's easier that way because you just grab the two halves instead of trying to eyeball the slices to make sure it is exactly one piece of fruit.  Plus, if you're cutting calories or you want to use banana and another fruit, you can just use half a frozen banana and combine it with your other fruit choice.  This week I also froze half a sliced cantaloupe, so I'm using bananas and cantaloupe in my drink.



NJoy said:


> As a matter of fact, I'm feeling so good about how clear my complexion has become (my hair's braided so, can't see any changes there) that I even threw in an extra egg.


 
nothing wrong with that!  I cocktail every day with 2 eggs.



BklynFox said:


> I haven't been able to find W.germ oil so I made it w/o
> I also didn't use any fruit.
> It needs the fruit I used honey but the strong nutty
> flavor needs to be cut with fruit IMO.
> I'll continue to drink it this way all in the name of good health.
> If your considering this drink don't forget the fruit. erplexed


 
Fruit is listed in the original recipe, so I was under the impression that we were all using some type of fruit, right ladies?  Don't worry about the wheat germ oil too much...I ran out of it day before yesterday and I am still cocktailing without it.  I didn't like the idea of missing my drink just for not having one ingredient.  So get your drink on, girl!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hiiii,  Egglettes!  Missed you guys.  I've been ill - some kinda virus - ick.  I'm still unable to cocktail.  I really believe had I been on my cocktail last week I wouldn't have gotten sick.  Oh well.

I'm gonna read and catch up.  Hope all is well!


----------



## Mz.Shug

Take it easy and get well soon.


----------



## shortycocoa

Hi Br*nze!  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## NJoy

Good morning, Egglettes!  For the record, blueberries and banana is surprisingly tasty!  

Br*nze, I hope you're feeling better soon, dahling.

Hope everyone has a spectacular day today!


----------



## shortycocoa

I didn't cocktail this morning....don't judge me.  I wanted a solid breakfast for a change.   I had a very nice filling bowl of granola mixed with peanuts, raisins, kashi go lean clusters (the ones that remind me of the Kellogg's sugar smacks cereal with the frog on the box) over soy milk with a small handful of dried apricots on the side.  I'm still full...maybe I can get my cocktail in this afternoon or for dinner.  But ya'll know how that goes so I'm not even going to start...


----------



## Mz.Shug

I RAN OUT Of ALMOND MILK!!!

I love my morning shake.Hmmmm....time to try it with water.

Madea voice:I'm gon' get my shake!!!!!


----------



## ladysaraii

So I had my first shake of the new year. 

I'm trying to cut out sugar so I decided to try a new recipe

Almond milk
veggies (spinach, celery, carrots)
fruit (banana, rasp, blueberry, mixed fruit)
and the wgm, wgo, and egg

Not sure how I feel about it.  It was too blah, so I sprinkled in some stevia and that made things better.  so we'll see.  I may have to go back to the juice and yogurt since i was only using about 2oz of juice but still.  Hmm.  Maybe if I use juice, I can cut out the fruit so that will save some sugar grams. I'll have to play around with this.  but I wont give up!


----------



## NJoy

Good morning, egglettes!  So, today was another day that I wanted to just scramble my eggs w/cheese.  I wanted some substance. 

I considered having some granola cereal with bananas and almonds so that I could still feel healthy but, what about my eggs?  So, I did what sounded like a good idea at the time.  I blended the granola cereal, dried bananas and almonds in the blender.  My thinking was that I could use it in place of the wheat germ.  I added milk, frozen blueberries, wheat germ oil and then felt guilty about excluding the wheat germ.  So I added it too and 1 egg.  I Blended and made a sludgy granola wheat germy concoction.  Um, yeah.  Won't do that again.  But I did drink it. Gotta re-up on my fresh fruit and vanilla soymilk today. :crazy:

Hope everyone's having a great day.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Egglettes, still no cocktails for me...not a good thing -at all.  I've still got fridge issues and i REFUSE to purchase another!

Down one for me, ok?

Good checkin' in.  Happy Waistlength Hair Growing...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglettes BellaLunie, Trynagrow, Jenaee and NikkiNee to our Nest!!!  


Bellalunie, we've found that whey protein is not the same, however, if it's the best you can do, go for it.  I know your body and hair will benefit from the protein either way.  
Some of us are having the cocktail twice a day, with two eggs per cocktail, even.  It's up to you what you'd like to do.  Play it by ear and see how your body responds.
 Yep, i've been mulling over a thread #2, we'll see how that goes...




BellaLunie said:


> I want to join but there's so many pages I can't possibly get thru all of it. Bronze weren't you working on a new thread? Also I wanted to know if drinking a whey protein shake would be the same thing as this shake? The kind im taking is from Vitamin shoppe and it has 25 grams per scoop. How many times a day are you ladies drinking this mix? I'm sorry if this has been discussed before but I just glossed over the first few and last pages. TIA


 

Trynagrow, you seem to be on a great start, already.  I'd incorporate my greens and fruit with my cocktail and use it as a meal replacement.  It seems like it would be pretty easy and rather tasty.  I think you'd be good just choosing what you like and blending it up.  There are sooo many variations of the cocktail, you can just go wild!  Just try to keep the basic ingredients in there (page 1) for the first few weeks and start to add a few things at a time like greens a few weeks later, then fruit, later a combo of both, and what have you, so you have an idea what works and what doesn't.

Keep track of your carbs so that you don't gain weight, bcs, the cocktails can pack quite a caloric punch.





trynagrow said:


> I've been following this thread, off and on (busy mom) but I love to make smoothies So, wondering, how can I do a form of this.
> 
> What do you ladies think . . . If I'm already doing low carb most days eating cooked eggs for breakfast (maybe even lunch too in the form of quiche) and usually a fruit smoothie (usually berries, yogurt, flax, sometimes banana added) and now alternating with fruits and veggies (carrot, apple, spinach, romaine). Any suggestions, thoughts, ideas?
> 
> I would love to whip up a quick a protein shake for lunch as a meal replacement on hectic or tired days. I don't want to gain weight though (working on losing!) Any advice?


 
HairHustla, thanks for posting!!  Missed ya much!  Everyone takes a break, so no worries.  I'm glad to know your hair is so healthy and your body, too.  Happy New Year and God Bless You!




HairHustla said:


> *Hey Darling Egglettes:*
> 
> *I have been gone till November...LOL but I have carried you all in my heart and am STILL doing the shake although for the month of December I had family here visiting so I just did not have the time to get it in...6 family members all at once is a bit much! Also, unfortunately, I am getting ready to partake in something called the HCG protocol for weight loss so I won't be able to do my shake until Febuaryish...BUT, I just want you all to know that it is now a part of my life and I do it whenever humanly possible and can't wait until I can be reunitied with it! My hair is so healthy, my body is healthy and I just can't say enough about it. So happy new year to everyone, sorry I am not a regular poster but I think I get posting A-D-D or something because I just can't stay on posting task...LOL. You all be blessed and I will check in whenever the next posting whim hits. Love You all!*
> 
> HH



Hi Jenaee, your cocktail sounds good.  Did you like the protein powder?



Jenaee said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> I joined the Egglette fam and had my 1st shake today. Here's what I used
> 
> 1 heaping scoop of 100% Egg Protein (Healthy N Fit)
> 1 tsp of wheat germ oil
> 1 tsp of ground flax
> 1 cup skim milk
> a handful of raspberries/blueberries
> 1/2 of a banana
> 
> 
> It was ok....rather milky tasting. I may need to added a lil juice to it. I sipped it over a half hour.
> 
> I'm in it to win it


 
NikkiNee, try Jenaee's recipe, above.  I bet you'll like it.


NikkiNee said:


> Hi I am new to this thread can you list your recipe. Yours seems like one I could actually get down  Please and thanks


----------



## Blaque*Angel

PinkyD said:


> Anyone noticed increased congestion after drinking the shake? It may not be the shake but I have excessive mucous (TMI I know).


 
I had that in the first week.


----------



## NJoy

Missed yesterday.  Back on the game today.  I hope everyone's having a great Saturday!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You, too, NJoy!


----------



## Okay

i think its the wheatgerm 

Its tastes really sour and bad.. and its hard to get it down when i put it in a shake..
I have lecithin granules.. but it isnt the same 
Is it just as good though?


----------



## Angelicus

LANGT said:


> i think its the wheatgerm
> 
> Its tastes really sour and bad.. and its hard to get it down when i put it in a shake..
> I have lecithin granules.. but it isnt the same
> Is it just as good though?


Yea, raw wheat germ and wheat germ oil can go bad very fast. I store my wheat germ in the freezer. I do not use the wheat germ oil but if I did, I would always make sure it's in the coldest part of the fridge. I do not use toasted wheat germ, as the original recipe calls for raw. You can tell just by smelling the bag if the wheat germ is good or not.


----------



## Okay

Oh no  ..........................................

what about the lecithin?


----------



## Okay

how important is the wheat germ in the drink?
I have another one, but i didnt keep that one in the fridge..
Its not open yet.. can i use that?


----------



## Pooks

Went on vaycay and only had my cocktail once in 3 weeks   Still kept up my CHL and MSM and cooked egg intake though.  Back in the game as of this morning


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

LANGT, the lecithin should be fine.  i've never read that it has to be refrigerated.  I do not refridge my wg oil.  I keep raw wheat germ in the fridge, though.



LANGT said:


> Oh no  ..........................................
> 
> what about the lecithin?


 


LANGT said:


> how important is the wheat germ in the drink?
> I have another one, but i didnt keep that one in the fridge..
> Its not open yet.. can i use that?


 
welcome back, Pookiwah, your body is gonna be so happy to cocktail on the steady...i know bcs, i'm going thru withdrawals, my fridge is still actin' bonkers.


pookiwah said:


> Went on vaycay and only had my cocktail once in 3 weeks  Still kept up my CHL and MSM and cooked egg intake though. Back in the game as of this morning


----------



## Okay

^^ but the Wheat Germ smells really bad  .. and tastes like it too... 

Kinda.. weirdly sour


----------



## pink219

Yesterday was my first day trying the hair cocktail shake! As I am typing right now I am sipping on an egg shake. 

My recipe consists of:

-1 egg
-some milk 2% (I don't measure, but about 1/3 of a glass)
-a couple of frozen strawberries
-half of a banana
-a tablespoon of flaxseed
-a tablespoon of soy protein (vanilla)


My wheat germ and wheat germ oil should arrive to me soon from Iherb.com and as soon as I get that I will add that as well. 

The shake itself is not nasty at all, as I cannot taste the egg. 
I guess I don't know how to make a really good smoothie/milk shake, maybe I should add some strawberry yogurt or something. 

Aside from this hair cocktail, anyone know how to make a really good smoothie I don't:-(


----------



## Okay

^^ How important is the wheat germ?? 

I have wheat germ oil, lecithin and flaxseed oil


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Pink219 to our Nest!!!  Pink219, just add what you like to your cocktail - watching out for calories, though - and play with it til you like it.  With your frozen berries add banana and a dollop of honey. Um um good.

Langt, google wheat germ and it should post all of the excellent benefits to your body and hair.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

_For LANGT..._


Worried about that receding hairline? Hair
	
 falling out a little faster than you'd like? Hundreds of alleged treatments exist to combat hair loss or to stimulate hair growth--some of them herbal, others behavioral. Still other treatments are medicinal, or even surgical. Among the myriad treatments, one involves wheat germ oil. 
*Wheat Germ Oil*

<LI id=jsArticleStep1 itxtvisited="1">Wheat germ oil is an extremely rich, unrefined oil. It is packed with vitamins
	
 D, A and E, and is rich in protein. This unique oil is extracted from the wheat germ plant (Triticum vulgare). Once extracted, it lasts for about eight months. Keep wheat germ oil in a cool place, as high temperatures tend to degrade its quality. *Used Alone*

<LI id=jsArticleStep1 itxtvisited="1">A few drops of wheat germ oil are typically massaged into the scalp, either all over, or in spots where signs of hair loss are most evident. The massage itself can be beneficial, as it draws blood to the scalp area, bringing with it extra nutrients that can promote hair growth and healthy hair follicles. Massage wheat germ oil into your scalp on a daily basis. Even if hair growth doesn't occur--and often it doesn't--it will leave your existing hair more healthy. *Used in Combination*

<LI id=jsArticleStep1 itxtvisited="1">Wheat germ oil can be used in combination with several other substances, then massaged into the scalp as a natural remedy for hair growth. Wheat germ oil combined with aloe vera is common, as is wheat germ oil combined with coconut milk. Often wheat germ oil is combined with both aloe vera and coconut oil.  

*WHEAT GERM*
The germ is the “heart” of the cereal kernel, the embryo of the seed. Wheat germ is often a by-product of the milling that produces refined grain products.Wheat germ is one of the most nutritional products available. In fact, wheat germ contains 23 nutrients, and has more nutrients per ounce than any other vegetable or grain.

Wheat germ is very high in protein. It contains around 28 percent protein and has more protein than can be found in most meat products. The human body needs protein in order to repair tissue damage and to help minerals and nutrients reach our cells.
Wheat Germ always has provided an impressive bundle of nutrients including vitamin E, folate, phosphorus, thiamin(B1), riboflavin(B2),niacin(B3),zinc and magnesium,vitamin A etc.It contains more potassium and iron than any other food source.Vitamins B1 and B3 are very important to maintain energy levels and maintain healthy muscles, organs, hair and skin.
Wheat germ is a nutrition standout. It’s one of the best sources of folic acid. That’s good news, since it’s recommended that all women of childbearing age get sufficient amounts of this nutrient to prevent neural-tube birth defects.
Folic acid reduces a compound in your body called homocysteine. Lower levels of homocysteine have been linked to reducing the risk of heart disease, osteoporosis bone fractures, and dementia.
Another important vitamin found in wheat germ is vitamin E. Vitamin E is a very important antioxidant. It is helpful in preventing the body’s aging process and also to prevent heart disease. Vitamin E also helps to prevent blood clots and is needed to strengthen the body’s immune system.
Wheat germ also contains a phytonutrient called L-ergothioneine, which is a powerful antioxidant that is not destroyed by cooking.
The fiber boost you get from wheat germ is phenomenal hence gives the benefit of providing fibre in a diet.
Wheat germ is fat-fighting and can be part of any wieght loss program.
Wheat germ has been found to be very beneficial in order to keep the body in tip top condition. Wheat germ, due to its high concentration of complex carbohydrates and protein aids in gaining muscle.
It can be used by athletes in their diet to improve cardiovascular function and improve endurance levels. Body builders can also add wheat germ to their diets in order to bulk up and maintain the nutritional levels they need to perform.
Wheat germ oil is extracted from the germ of the wheat kernel.Wheat germ oil is also very high in Vitamin E and has the highest content of Vitamin E of any food that does not undergo prior preparation or vitamin fortification.
It is available in many super markets.It can be added in the breakfast cereals or porridges.It can also be added in Pre-exercise drinks or in smoothies.It can also be added to our bed time glass of warm milk which can help us to sleep better.


----------



## Okay

.. but i still didnt understand how crucial the wheat germ is for the shake?

I have the WGO.. 
And lecithin.. I think that helps with skin??

 tia..


----------



## Pooks

LANGT, for best results, BB has always suggested sticking as close to the original recipe as possible.  Most people have modified the recipe to suit their personal tastes and needs, mixing it up with fruits etc and some omitting the WG and/or WG oil or substituting with flaxseed.  BB has very helpfully posted WG benefits for you - nobody can tell you what you MUST include in your shake, its up to you hun.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Have a blessed one, Ladies!!!


----------



## NJoy

Good morning, Eggie Chicks!  I'm on a roll with my shakes.  I've toned down the amount of fruit that I use because I was making mighty big shakes.  Today, I only used 2 frozen strawberries but added a little strawberry banana yogurt to my smoothie.  yum-my!

Br*nze, how are you doing?  Are you back to egging yet?  Feeling better?  Inquiring minds wanna know.

So, that's me checking in.  I hope everyone enjoyed her weekend and has a spectacular day today.  HHG!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hiya, NJoy,
Not back to cocktailin'.  *sigh*
I'm gonna have to double up on my eggs when I do.  
I'm business traveling this week - so I'll start fresh on Monday, hopefully.
Stay consistent enough for me, pleeeeeeeze!!

And thank you, I'm  feeling sooo much better!
NJoy, Did I ever mention how pretty your hair is?  Well, it is.


----------



## Okay

Thank you Pookiwah 

I cocktailed it this morning, couldnt taste the egg at all 
I used a mango,banana,cucumber and an egg. 
Two big glasses with a straw.


----------



## PinkyD

Sup ladies! Im checking back in. Im still doing the shake. I actually forgot to add my WGO and lecethin today, I thought hmmm what did I forget in this? 

I am doing the moe gro challenge as well as this, and I don't know if it's the combined effort of both, but I had a nice bump of "new growth" (I had a press for 3 weeks, the new curly hair came quick!- I wish I had measured it, but now i've washed and I have 2 french braids). 

I haven't noticed much of a change in my skin with this shake. I had an almost instant glow from doing daily Vermont cocktails, so I added those back into my reggi. So far: 1 waistlength shake in the morning, and 1 vermont cocktail mixed with tea in the evening. I have sooo much more energy! I also feel I sleep better, has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yep, PinkyD, we definitely noticed the increased energy.  I noticed better mental focus as well.

Your skin must be gorgeous already.  The cocktail instantly transforms the skin.  How are your nails?  I bet their awesome, too.

I'm jelly of you, Girlie.



PinkyD said:


> Sup ladies! Im checking back in. Im still doing the shake. I actually forgot to add my WGO and lecethin today, I thought hmmm what did I forget in this?
> 
> I am doing the moe gro challenge as well as this, and I don't know if it's the combined effort of both, but I had a nice bump of "new growth" (I had a press for 3 weeks, the new curly hair came quick!- I wish I had measured it, but now i've washed and I have 2 french braids).
> 
> I haven't noticed much of a change in my skin with this shake. I had an almost instant glow from doing daily Vermont cocktails, so I added those back into my reggi. So far: 1 waistlength shake in the morning, and 1 vermont cocktail mixed with tea in the evening. I have sooo much more energy! I also feel I sleep better, has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## Pooks

PinkyD said:


> I had an almost instant glow from doing daily Vermont cocktails


 
Hey PinkyD, lowdown on what's in these Vermont cocktails s'il vous plait!


----------



## NJoy

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hiya, NJoy,
> Not back to cocktailin'. *sigh*
> I'm gonna have to double up on my eggs when I do.
> I'm business traveling this week - so I'll start fresh on Monday, hopefully.
> Stay consistent enough for me, pleeeeeeeze!!
> 
> And thank you, I'm feeling sooo much better!
> NJoy, Did I ever mention how pretty your hair is? Well, it is.


 


Hey mama, I'm not turning down any compliments. THANKS! Just trying to get to where some of you wonderful ladies are. I think I can. I think I can. I think I can.


----------



## pink219

It's weird...I actually "crave" the egg cocktail now! Yesterday, after I had one glass, I wanted another. Is this normal I wonder?


----------



## PinkyD

Vermont Cocktail: It worked wonders for my skin, it glooooows (like Leroy . The recipe varies, but ACV is an ancient remedy for many things, also molasses is high in calcium, potassium,...just check the links, it's sooo much 
1 TBS ACV 
1 TBS Honey
1 TBS Molasses

1. Link
2. Link
3. I originally learned about it here. I can't find the original link from the site, but this is good.


----------



## PinkyD

That's right Bronze! They see me out here with this great skin!  Even with a stressful schedule last semester, people were complimenting my glowing skin. It was almost immediate.

Thank you for the compliment, you ar ethe best


----------



## NJoy

PinkyD said:


> Vermont Cocktail: It worked wonders for my skin, it glooooows (like Leroy . The recipe varies, but ACV is an ancient remedy for many things, also molasses is high in calcium, potassium,...just check the links, it's sooo much
> 1 TBS ACV
> 1 TBS Honey
> 1 TBS Molasses
> 
> 1. Link
> 2. Link
> 3. I originally learned about it here. I can't find the original link from the site, but this is good.


 
Yeah..uh...I'm going to have to pass on this one.  It sounds worse than drinking a raw egg. erplexed  But, you glow, girl! 


ETA:

Good morning, chickies.  Had my shake this morning and added aloe juice to the mix to help improve my digestive system so that I can better absorb the nutrients in the shake and my supplements.  Somebody's trying to get healthy up in here. :-D   

Have a GREAT day, folks!


----------



## Pooks

Hey ladies, I'm cocktailing at my desk in the mornings using a fork and store-bought smoothies of late, can't get outta bed in time... I bring a little container with my dry ingreds and egg, only thing I've been missing out is the WG oil, I'm gonna bring it into work tomorrow cause my skin feels dry and I'm not feelin that.


----------



## shortycocoa

welcome new egglettes!  

getting my cocktail on still....i'm also experimenting with yogurt this week.  yummy!  So far I've added Yoplait pineapple and pina colada flavored yogurt to my cocktail.

I used the pineapple last night and the pina colada this morning.


----------



## hair4romheaven

On day two of my drink Soy milk, whey protein, wheat germ oil, raw wheat germ, omega 369 I will add aloe vera next time


----------



## PinkyD

NJoy it doesn't taste bad really, plus I mix it with my tea (green tea, mint tea, what have you). It actually tastes better that the waistlength cocktails IMO. I'm telling you, that Wheat Germ is just strooong! I wanted to mention that adding apples as a sweetner/flavoring is a great thing. Also, I still can't drink the shake without a straw... 

Pookiwah if you are interested, try these inxepensive (under $20) personal blenders, one cup, and they are quiet enough (relativley) for the office (so no more fork )
Back to Basics and Hamilton beach.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

I sub Real Maple syrup with the honey,  OMG this was really GOOD
I also added 1/4 tsp of Chorella Powder.  

I was really scared before I took teh first sip,  I was like should I add lemon some sugar something.  So I closed my eyes and took a sip.  and wow it was really good.  
Thanks!


PinkyD said:


> Vermont Cocktail: It worked wonders for my skin, it glooooows (like Leroy . The recipe varies, but ACV is an ancient remedy for many things, also molasses is high in calcium, potassium,...just check the links, it's sooo much
> 1 TBS ACV
> 1 TBS Honey
> 1 TBS Molasses
> 
> 1. Link
> 2. Link
> 3. I originally learned about it here. I can't find the original link from the site, but this is good.


----------



## NJoy

PinkyD said:


> NJoy it doesn't taste bad really, plus I mix it with my tea (green tea, mint tea, what have you). It actually tastes better that the waistlength cocktails IMO. I'm telling you, that Wheat Germ is just strooong! I wanted to mention that adding apples as a sweetner/flavoring is a great thing. Also, I still can't drink the shake without a straw...
> 
> 
> 
> give me the link to the Vermont cocktail and tell me what it does again.  I might have to give it a try if you say it's not that bad.  I've been drinking some delicious African tea lately.  Maybe I can mix it there.
> 
> And yeah, that wheat germ is strong but, I'm used to it now.  In fact, I'm good with teh shake and chug it easily.  I no longer add tons of fruit because it makes too much drink. And I stopped adding honey.  My basic mix is 2 frozen strawberries, vanilla soymilk, wheat germ, wheat germ oil, aloe juice, a little strawberry/banana yogurt and 1-2 eggs.  Very drinkable and oh so good for you.  DRINK woman!  Stop sipping.  (wo)Man up!
> 
> That said, I'm officially checking in for the day.  I hope everyone has a great weekend!  And drink up!
Click to expand...


----------



## PinkyD

Br*nze. I simply do equal parts (1 TBS) Organic ACV, Local Organic Unfiltered Honey, and Blackstrap Molasses mixed with hot water in my tea (8oz or more of water).You can drink it cold I guess, but I prefer hot. I Use Braag Vinegar, local honey from WHole Foods, and  Girl I even use plantation brand molasses..PLANTATION!. I'm Jamaican, i've seen the remnants of the sugar cane plantations, but couldn't they call it Thick and Rich brand Molasses

This thread from LHCF is more about hair growth, but the skin clearing benefits are what I notice, I mean instantly!


----------



## NJoy

PinkyD said:


> Br*nze. I simply do equal parts (1 TBS) Organic ACV, Local Organic Unfiltered Honey, and Blackstrap Molasses mixed with hot water in my tea (8oz or more of water).You can drink it cold I guess, but I prefer hot. I Use Braag Vinegar, local honey from WHole Foods, and *Girl I even use plantation brand molasses..PLANTATION!*. I'm Jamaican, i've seen the remnants of the sugar cane plantations, but couldn't they call it Thick and Rich brand Molasses


 
 Girl, you crazy!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

Hey ladies

Welcome to all the new members! 

My vegan detox is now over, So I will be back to cocktailing in full swing tomorrow!

Happy Sunday y'all


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Egglettes!  Welcome to all the Chicadees!!
I've been out on business travel and just been able to check-in.  
Great job with posting.  I'll be back to update.  

PinkyD, Thanks for the vermont cocktail recipe.  I actually drink this (i didn't know the name, lol)- i'm big on Bragg's ACV - in all it's mixes...i even used it on my body to get rid of cellulite, but that's another thread.

Keep cocktailin' and growin that thick, long and strong hair!  
I'm gonna have to setup at work, bcs, i'm missing some valuable growth opportunities, here.  LOL.

Happy Sunday to you Pookiwah and everyone else, too.

~B*


----------



## grow

hi ladies!

i'd so like to join this...but 452 pages? don't think i'm gonna read each and every one of those.....
but i do believe in drinking healthy things for waistlength hair and YES i will drink a raw egg....(ewww!)
i just started doing that last week when i read the first page.
but what i've been doing devoutly is drinking fresh fruit and veggie juice from my juicer.
i started in nov.'09 and see that my hair is already growing faster.
in the last month or so i've started adding 1 tbsp of:
ACV
PAPAYA EXTRACT
HORSETAIL EXTRACT (very high in silica which they say is essential to hair health&growth)
ALOE VERA
and now you all have got me adding a raw egg too! lol!

btw, does anybody know about how many raw eggs we can have a week without raising our cholesterol levels too high?

HHG ladies!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Grow and welcome to our Nest!!!

I think an egg per day is well within safe limits.  If you search this, post your findings, please.  I'm sure we addressed this 4,000 posts ago, lol!  I just don't remember.  But i'm sure you'll be safe cocktailin' with us.

Thanks for joining.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglettes Hair4romheaven and BlkOnyx488 to our Nest!!



hair4romheaven said:


> On day two of my drink Soy milk, whey protein, wheat germ oil, raw wheat germ, omega 369 I will add aloe vera next time


 


BlkOnyx488 said:


> I sub Real Maple syrup with the honey, OMG this was really GOOD
> I also added 1/4 tsp of Chorella Powder.
> 
> I was really scared before I took teh first sip, I was like should I add lemon some sugar something. So I closed my eyes and took a sip. and wow it was really good.
> Thanks!


----------



## grow

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey Grow and welcome to our Nest!!!
> 
> I think an egg per day is well within safe limits. If you search this, post your findings, please. I'm sure we addressed this 4,000 posts ago, lol! I just don't remember. But i'm sure you'll be safe cocktailin' with us.
> 
> Thanks for joining.


 

Thank you for your warm welcome, Br*nzeb*mbsh-ll!

an egg a day? 
actually i was hoping you'd say, " you only have to do it once a week", lol!
but, yes, ok, it think i can do that. 
an egg a day won't be so bad once i get the swing of it,..... 

thanks again!

HHG!


----------



## AnotherLevel

I tried this using soy milk, whey protein, (1) cage free egg, wheat germ, strawberry/banana yogurt, 1/2 banana, and a little peanut butter. WHY ON EARTH??? YOU ASK, DID I ADD SO MUCH STUFF?? LOL!! Because I was terrified of the egg and wanted to mask it as best I could!! Result = icky!! I don't know if it was the huge-mungus combo or the actual egg but I promise it tasted like peanut-butter milk and eggs!! Furthermore, it DID NOT AGREE with me in the least!! I tried two days and both were a no-go.

Are you ladies doing EITHER the whey protein OR the egg? Maybe protein overload was an issue? Anywho, any suggestions based on the ingredients I have?? I'd like to do this but it HAS TO taste good!! Lol!! 

Thanks


----------



## NJoy

AnotherLevel said:


> I tried this using soy milk, whey protein, (1) cage free egg, wheat germ, strawberry/banana yogurt, 1/2 banana, and a little peanut butter. WHY ON EARTH??? YOU ASK, DID I ADD SO MUCH STUFF?? LOL!! Because I was terrified of the egg and wanted to mask it as best I could!! Result = icky!! I don't know if it was the huge-mungus combo or the actual egg but I promise it tasted like peanut-butter milk and eggs!! Furthermore, it DID NOT AGREE with me in the least!! I tried two days and both were a no-go.
> 
> Are you ladies doing EITHER the whey protein OR the egg? Maybe protein overload was an issue? Anywho, any suggestions based on the ingredients I have?? I'd like to do this but it HAS TO taste good!! Lol!!
> 
> Thanks


 
Girl, you lost me with the peanut butter.  I mean, I like peanut butter but what the?! I think I posted my basic drink just a few posts up but, it's very similar to yours and tastes pretty good. I use a couple frozen strawberries, strawberry/banana yogurt, vanilla soy milk, wheat germ, wheat germ oil, aloe juice and 1-2 eggs. If I use 2 eggs, I usually add a 1/2 banana or another frozen strawberry. I've been experimenting with recipes and this is my staple. There are other goodies but, for crying outloud! PLEASE back a-WAY from the peanut butter. A peanut butter drink sounds worse than the egg. Maybe there is a such thing but, uh...

Play around with other recipes til you get it right for you and don't give up just yet. Here's to you taking it to "Another Level".   Go girl!


----------



## NJoy

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey Egglettes! Welcome to all the Chicadees!!
> I've been out on business travel and just been able to check-in.
> Great job with posting. I'll be back to update.
> 
> PinkyD, Thanks for the vermont cocktail recipe. I actually drink this (i didn't know the name, lol)- i'm big on Bragg's ACV - in all it's mixes...*i even used it on my body to get rid of cellulite, but that's another thread.*
> 
> Keep cocktailin' and growin that thick, long and strong hair!
> I'm gonna have to setup at work, bcs, i'm missing some valuable growth opportunities, here. LOL.
> 
> Happy Sunday to you Pookiwah and everyone else, too.
> 
> ~B*


 
Whatchutalkinbout, sista?  How's that?


----------



## Pooks

Added WGO to my desk shake today, man that stuff is not nice, especially since my shake is alot smaller now.. Ya'll will have me on this Vermont cocktail in a minute I'm tellin you! BB you better testify! And link that cellulite reduction via Vermont cocktail thread in here pls


----------



## grow

AnotherLevel said:


> I tried this using soy milk, whey protein, (1) cage free egg, wheat germ, strawberry/banana yogurt, 1/2 banana, and a little peanut butter. WHY ON EARTH??? YOU ASK, DID I ADD SO MUCH STUFF?? LOL!! Because I was terrified of the egg and wanted to mask it as best I could!! Result = icky!! I don't know if it was the huge-mungus combo or the actual egg but I promise it tasted like peanut-butter milk and eggs!! Furthermore, it DID NOT AGREE with me in the least!! I tried two days and both were a no-go.
> 
> Are you ladies doing EITHER the whey protein OR the egg? Maybe protein overload was an issue? Anywho, any suggestions based on the ingredients I have?? I'd like to do this but it HAS TO taste good!! Lol!!
> 
> Thanks


 
i hear ya! if it doesn't taste good that makes it alot harder to do!

what i've been trying, since i was already juicing fruits and veggies, is putting a raw egg in my tangerine (they are seedless, so very easy to juice), kiwi, apple and pear mix.

when i do that, i have a hard time even tasting a raw egg in there....the egg just makes it thicker and more whipped.....

speaking of which......i'm off to get my juicing done for the day!


----------



## grow

ok ladies, i just did my fruit juice mix with the raw egg (ewww) and added a tbsp of:
acv
papaya extract
horsetail extract
aloe vera extract
it was tough to drink  i drank fast.
the subsequent glasses were easier because they were just pure fresh fruits and yummy!

today i promised i would do both a fruit and a veggie juicing.....am procrastinating....gotta go clean the veggies, then chop them up for the juicer.....


----------



## AnotherLevel

NJoy said:


> Girl, you lost me with the peanut butter.  I mean, I like peanut butter but what the?! I think I posted my basic drink just a few posts up but, it's very similar to yours and tastes pretty good. I use a couple frozen strawberries, strawberry/banana yogurt, vanilla soy milk, wheat germ, wheat germ oil, aloe juice and 1-2 eggs. If I use 2 eggs, I usually add a 1/2 banana or another frozen strawberry. I've been experimenting with recipes and this is my staple. There are other goodies but, for crying outloud! PLEASE back a-WAY from the peanut butter. A peanut butter drink sounds worse than the egg. Maybe there is a such thing but, uh...
> 
> Play around with other recipes til you get it right for you and don't give up just yet. Here's to you taking it to "Another Level".  Go girl!


 
@ your reaction to the peanut butter!!! I use to be a manager at the protien shake bar/ retail store at a Bally Total Fitness. We made this protien shake... I can't remember the name but it had peanut butter and banana in it. I know it sounds crazy but it was sooo good!! It was one of my best sellers. That's the reason I tried it... so please don't think I am ALL-THE-WAY CRAZY, . 

Thank you for your ideas. I think I will try your recipe.... Cute play on my screen name . Thanks agian!


----------



## AnotherLevel

grow said:


> i hear ya! if it doesn't taste good that makes it alot harder to do!
> 
> what i've been trying, since i was already juicing fruits and veggies, is putting a raw egg in my tangerine (they are seedless, so very easy to juice), kiwi, apple and pear mix.
> 
> when i do that, i have a hard time even tasting a raw egg in there....the egg just makes it thicker and more whipped.....
> 
> speaking of which......i'm off to get my juicing done for the day!


 
Thank you so much!! This is a really good idea!! I am up for almost anything as long as I can stand the taste .


----------



## ceecy29

NJoy said:


> Girl, you lost me with the peanut butter.  I mean, I like peanut butter but what the?! I think I posted my basic drink just a few posts up but, it's very similar to yours and tastes pretty good. I use a couple frozen strawberries, strawberry/banana yogurt, vanilla soy milk, wheat germ, wheat germ oil, aloe juice and 1-2 eggs. If I use 2 eggs, I usually add a 1/2 banana or another frozen strawberry. I've been experimenting with recipes and this is my staple. There are other goodies but, for crying outloud! PLEASE back a-WAY from the peanut butter. A peanut butter drink sounds worse than the egg. Maybe there is a such thing but, uh...
> 
> Play around with other recipes til you get it right for you and don't give up just yet. Here's to you taking it to "Another Level".  Go girl!


 

I add peanut butter to my shake for the added protein (trying to gain weight as well as the other benefit of this shake) and it tastes good.


----------



## shortycocoa

still cocktailing....I used orange creme yogurt this morning.

I've added peanut butter to my cocktail before as well, along with some chocolate syrup.  It was delicious.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglettes AnotherLevel and Ceecy29 to our Nest!!

Well, chica, we've ruled out the peanut butter being a no-go, maybe it was just too much of everything...ya know, yogurt, peanut butter and whey protein?  How about trying one of those with the other ingredients and see how it goes?  Also, be mindful of your caloric content - i wouldn't want you to wake up two sizes larger, okay?  LOL!



AnotherLevel said:


> I tried this using soy milk, whey protein, (1) cage free egg, wheat germ, strawberry/banana yogurt, 1/2 banana, and a little peanut butter. WHY ON EARTH??? YOU ASK, DID I ADD SO MUCH STUFF?? LOL!! Because I was terrified of the egg and wanted to mask it as best I could!! Result = icky!! I don't know if it was the huge-mungus combo or the actual egg but I promise it tasted like peanut-butter milk and eggs!! Furthermore, it DID NOT AGREE with me in the least!! I tried two days and both were a no-go.
> 
> Are you ladies doing EITHER the whey protein OR the egg? Maybe protein overload was an issue? Anywho, any suggestions based on the ingredients I have?? I'd like to do this but it HAS TO taste good!! Lol!!
> 
> Thanks


 


ceecy29 said:


> I add peanut butter to my shake for the added protein (trying to gain weight as well as the other benefit of this shake) and it tastes good.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Okay, Enquiring Minds...Now, by looking at me, you wouldn't know it works, lol.  But it does.

Add Bragg's ACV to EVOO 1/2 and 1/2 into a squeeze bottle of some sort, shake and apply to your body right after bathing.  This will aid in weight reduction and cellulite removal.  It was amazing how taut my skin was becoming right after the birth of my Bambino.  I stopped because my husband abhorred the smell.  I couldn't mask it for nada.  Maybe with some other essential oils, but I didn't want to change it's effectiveness.

It's really strong, but it works.  If you try it, come back and testify.


----------



## grow

well ladies, i did it!
i actually managed to clean and chop up carrots, cucumbers (high in silica which is essential to hair growth), and added in my onion, 2 garlic cloves (small pieces not 2 whole heads), spinache (!), tomatoes, fresh basil and fresh parsley!
to this i added a tbsp of alove vera juice and sunflower oil.

i'm gonna sip these 3-4 glasses while i continue my "thread reading"......

oh, and THANKS for the acv evoo post for the body!
and congratulations on your bambino! (do you speak italian?)


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks, Grow ~ nah, no italiano.  pequeno espanol.  
How did your drink taste?  Gosh, I know it's good for your body.  I kinda think it actually may taste good - does it?

Ya know what?  I had that before.  And I lost a lot of weight, too.  My sis-in-law lost, like, 50 lbs juicing.  

I should start juicing again.



grow said:


> well ladies, i did it!
> i actually managed to clean and chop up carrots, cucumbers (high in silica which is essential to hair growth), and added in my onion, 2 garlic cloves (small pieces not 2 whole heads), spinache (!), tomatoes, fresh basil and fresh parsley!
> to this i added a tbsp of alove vera juice and sunflower oil.
> 
> i'm gonna sip these 3-4 glasses while i continue my "thread reading"......
> 
> oh, and THANKS for the acv evoo post for the body!
> and congratulations on your bambino! (do you speak italian?)


----------



## NJoy

AnotherLevel said:


> @ your reaction to the peanut butter!!! I use to be a manager at the protien shake bar/ retail store at a Bally Total Fitness. We made this protien shake... I can't remember the name but it had peanut butter and banana in it. I know it sounds crazy but it was sooo good!! It was one of my best sellers. That's the reason I tried it... so please don't think I am ALL-THE-WAY CRAZY, .
> 
> Thank you for your ideas. I think I will try your recipe.... Cute play on my screen name . Thanks agian!


 
Yeah, hubby was shoulder surfing and said that he's seen a peanut butter and banana shake.  Still...


----------



## NJoy

shortycocoa said:


> still cocktailing....I used orange creme yogurt this morning.
> 
> I've added peanut butter to my cocktail before as well, *along with some chocolate syrup. It was delicious*.


 
I'll bet.  Sounds like a Reese's. Chocolate makes everything better.


----------



## NJoy

Well, one thing's for sure, strawberry and banana yogurt makes the difference in my drink.  I slapped one together yesterday, forgetting to add the yogurt and it just wasn't the same.  Still drinkable but likeable?  Uh, not so much.  I had 2 eggs in it and it definitely needed an additional mask.  Anyhoo... I caved and had a chik fila chicken breakfast burrito for breakfast and planned to have my shake for lunch.  But, I decided to take it like a G and drink it in addition to my wrap.  Feeling mighty full right now.  Mighty full indeed.

But, on a good note (and chik fila notwithstanding), I seem to be losing weight without trying.  Lord knows I'm not exercising (...or should I say, Lord knows I NEED to be exercising) and I'm not curbing any meals.  I think my morning shake has something to do with it.  I've never been a big breakfast person (except on the weekends) so, it's not like it's taking the place of a big breakfast.  In any case, that alone is motivation to keep egging.  I thought it would put weight on but it seems to be having the opposite effect.

(disclaimer: although I am taking a zillion supplements too.  So, maybe credit is being misplaced.  Which ever.)

Anyway, chickies, here's wishing you all a most productive and prosperous day!


----------



## grow

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks, Grow ~ nah, no italiano. pequeno espanol.
> How did your drink taste? Gosh, I know it's good for your body. I kinda think it actually may taste good - does it?
> 
> Ya know what? I had that before. And I lost a lot of weight, too. My sis-in-law lost, like, 50 lbs juicing.
> 
> I should start juicing again.


 
ah, pequeno espanol! brava!

that veggie drink tasted like a spicey carrot and cucumber cocktail.

couldn't even taste the other things.....the onion and garlic gave it so much spice and kick, plus the cucumbers really overpower other tastes, co if you like cucumbers, it's a good way to have them...

speaking of which, i need to get juicg for the day!

happy drinking, ladies!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Egglettes, hope you had a great one.  I'm off for the night.

Congrats with your weight release, NJoy!  I hope to be joining you soon.  *groan*

That cocktail sounds delish, Grow.  Yum!


----------



## PinkyD

Ok so I though this drink was supposed to help me lose weight. I cannot read this whole thread. Who is up for summing it up. I don't need to gain  weight. The shake keeps me full for hours, so I get that. I used to do a big bowl of oatmeal, yet it never made me full. I have been a part of this team from Jan. 1st, soo. tell me if I should stop. Also please fill me in with some motivating stories about weight loss and hair growth. Pretty Please! 

My normal shake recipe:
1 egg
1/2 cup almond milk
frozen fruit mix (real fruit, no extras)- stawberries, peach, pineapple, grape, bannana
1 tbs each, wheat germ, wgo, lecethin


----------



## NJoy

Ok, so I've been mulling over all the challenges, supplements, tips, tricks and techniques and I've decided to cut back on some things so that I can have a clue as to what's working. That said, I'm going to take a break from my shakes and scramble my eggs with a side of raisin toast for awhile. Besides, that whole biotin/avidin thing continues to sit in the back of my mind.  Ah well. I'll check back with you chickies later to see how things are going.  Be good and I'll catch you all around.


ETA: I suppose I'm hooked. Still making my daily shake but leaving out the egg for awhile.  Adding flaxseed.


----------



## Okay

Tried to cocktail it this morning.. :/
That lecithin tastes awfull!!
I only drank very little, frozen friut, one egg, bananas, WGO oil, flax oil

I only drank about half a cup.. better then nothing i guess


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Will come back to address these...



PinkyD said:


> Ok so I though this drink was supposed to help me lose weight. I cannot read this whole thread. Who is up for summing it up. I don't need to gain weight. The shake keeps me full for hours, so I get that. I used to do a big bowl of oatmeal, yet it never made me full. I have been a part of this team from Jan. 1st, soo. tell me if I should stop. Also please fill me in with some motivating stories about weight loss and hair growth. Pretty Please!
> 
> My normal shake recipe:
> 1 egg
> 1/2 cup almond milk
> frozen fruit mix (real fruit, no extras)- stawberries, peach, pineapple, grape, bannana
> 1 tbs each, wheat germ, wgo, lecethin


 


NJoy said:


> Ok, so I've been mulling over all the challenges, supplements, tips, tricks and techniques and I've decided to cut back on some things so that I can have a clue as to what's working. That said, I'm going to take a break from my shakes and scramble my eggs with a side of raisin toast for awhile. Besides, that whole biotin/avidin thing continues to sit in the back of my mind. Ah well. I'll check back with you chickies later to see how things are going. Be good and I'll catch you all around.
> 
> 
> ETA: I suppose I'm hooked. Still making my daily shake but leaving out the egg for awhile. Adding flaxseed.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Got my shake in this morning actually 2 cups one b4 gym one after.
Wheat germ oil, raw wheat germ, omega 3,6,9, whey protein, vanilla soy milk


----------



## grow

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey Egglettes, hope you had a great one. I'm off for the night.
> 
> Congrats with your weight release, NJoy! I hope to be joining you soon. *groan*
> 
> That cocktail sounds delish, Grow. Yum!


 
it really is good Br*nzeb*mbsh-ll! you'll definitely be happy with the results if you start to do some juicing!

i started all of this for my hair growth, but what i've found is an overall change for the better in my general health!

last year i had such a bad cold/flu i couldn't even go to work, but so far, since nov.'09 when i started, i haven't even had a sniffle! (knock on wood!); not to mention loads of other improvements! 

so, if it's good for my hair, it's good for my skin, my bathroom regularity, my weight, my energy levels, etc....  

we're taking great care of ourselves, ladies!

yesterday i went to find the whey protein....they're ordering it...should have it by next week.

what's this about the lecithin? that must have been in one of the 400 plus pages i missed, lol!

but i AM getting that raw egg in there (ewww!), and happy with the growth results.......(i'd dare to say i "feel" my hair growing already....i'm 2 weeks post....it's just at the roots where it used to be flat 2 wks ago....but i gotta stop checking the mirror.....it's worse than waiting for water to boil !!!!!)

happy drinking ladies!


----------



## misswalker

I bought the book and enjoyed the read. It confirmed somethings I was already taking like B-Complex and Kelp. I've added some of the things she suggested for either shape or hair - added the extra b-6, lecithin, and cider brew and lovin that right now. I'm not ready for raw eggs or any of the mixtures, but in time I might try my own version. I follow a diet called "Eat Right for your Blood Type" which I swear by and somethings contradict it in this book, so I'll pass on things like the wheat germ oil (cause I'm a type O and I stay away from anything with wheat in it). I've also upped my protein intake as she suggested but have been sticking to egg protein....I don't digest whey protein very well and egg protein seems to be easier on the digestive system. This book was a very good suggestion!!


----------



## grow

hi Misswalker! which book is this? thanks!

good morning ladies! I actually got up and made a drink with:
farro
barley (both in powdered form, that dissolve in water)
1 tpsp biological acv
1 tbsp ""   molasses
1 tbsp honey
i put hot water over it to dissove all ingredients together and chugged it down!
HAD to do that fast cuz it IS kinda ucky, but they do say it's VERY GOOD for you.
i figure, if i can drink a raw egg, i can chug some biological goodies, too! lol!
but boy, was i happy to get to my usual coffee, honey and soymilk!

i'm about to start peeling the fresh fruits for the juicer.
one good thing about that raw egg is it's easy to prepare!
i might try some lecithin in it as i've heard lots of you ladies use that, too.

i promised myself i'd do the fresh veggie drink today, too......let's hpe i do.
i figure when i have a lighter schedule, doing both is really giving my body AND of course, my hair the very best i can.
i'm completely convinced that no growth product will ever work well if care is not taken from the inside out, so, happy drinkig, ladies!


----------



## LoveLiLi

What stores are you ladies getting your wheat germ oil from?

I've been buying it from Whole Foods, but I noticed that the two Whole Foods closest to me have not had it in stock for a while. 

I don't want to run out and I'm afraid to try the Viobin brand from Vitamin Shoppe since someone said it tastes awful.


----------



## Pooks

^^Not sure if you're only looking for physical stores and not online, but I got the NOW brand from iherb.com:

http://www.iherb.com/Now-Foods-Wheat-Germ-Oil-16-fl-oz-473-ml/825?at=0


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

LoveLiLi, Check your local grocery store shelves, too.  I was surprised that many of my stores carried it.  Eliminated postage $$.

Grow, the book she is referring to is "The Natural Way to Super Beauty"  by Mary Ann Crenshaw.  I recommended it - that's where I got the idea for the cocktail.


----------



## hair4romheaven

got my shake in today actually 2 ;-)


----------



## shortycocoa

cocktailed it this morning...


----------



## Pooks

Still doin the 'can't-wake-up-early-enough-to-blend-the-interesting-cocktails-at-home' cocktail at my desk.  

I quite like it though, I just buy a different type of smoothie and mix in my other ingredients and take with my CHL and MSM.  The only thing missing is my rice milk.

This will get expensive though so it can't go on forever.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I'm about to do it your way, Pook.  I can't keep eggs for long at home, so I'll bring them to work and mix it here (i've got a personal fridge).  Just gotta make time to get all my ingredients to go...I miss my energy and my super thick roots.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

So proud of you Egglettes hanging in there!  
*Beams* 
Even Langt is doing the do!!  Go, Girl!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

LANGT said:


> Tried to cocktail it this morning.. :/
> That lecithin tastes awfull!!
> I only drank very little, frozen friut, one egg, bananas, WGO oil, flax oil
> 
> I only drank about half a cup.. better then nothing i guess


 
Are you blending it up well? I DO NOT EVEN TASTE THE lecithin. What brand do you have?


----------



## PinkyD

Still Shaking. I'm still looking for the weightloss advice. I am excercising, but I don't need any help gaining weight. My shake is simple, no icecream or even yogurt. Just the basic recipe, 1 egg, 1 tbs lecethin, wgo, and wg, 1/2 cup almond milk, frozen fruit. I don;t want this shake to make me gain weigt, also post some hair growth improvements pleeeeaasse!


----------



## Okay

Blaque*Angel said:


> Are you blending it up well? I DO NOT EVEN TASTE THE lecithin. What brand do you have?


 

Yes i am 
I dont want to order the pills cause i have so much of the other stuff
but it isnt powder its granules maybe thats why it isnt getting blended all the way through?
Even the smell erplexed
And it should last for a while still.. Its the NOW brand from Iherb.com


----------



## Blaque*Angel

LANGT said:


> Yes i am
> I dont want to order the pills cause i have so much of the other stuff
> but it isnt powder its granules maybe thats why it isnt getting blended all the way through?
> Even the smell erplexed
> And it should last for a while still.. Its the NOW brand from Iherb.com


 
ok, mines is the liquid..same brand!


----------



## grow

ok, i did the acv, honey, molasses drink with the powdered farro and barley, but this morning i added lecithin and yeast.

eww was it hard to get down, but i did it..... also because i felt badly that i did not find or make the time to get my veggie drink done yesterday.

i only did the fruit drink w the raw egg.....

this is hard work....i cannot wait to reach my goal and take it easy for a while...


----------



## hair4romheaven

got my 2 shakes in for today.  I only drink it 4x a week but i drink 16 oz see ya monday!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Good Morning Chicas!  Blessed Friday to Ya!


----------



## shortycocoa

Hello egglettes!  Woke up this morning and had to fight the urge to eat a solid foods breakfast.  I cocktailed instead.  added PB & chocolate to my cocktail yesterday.


----------



## Pooks

Pancakes and 2 fried eggs this mornin. Yesterday I cocktailed it with pear and coconut water, flaxseed, wg oil, chl, and a splash of lemon juice.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Reeses in the house!  I'm gonna try that, ShortyC~

Awww, Refreshing - that's all I can think of, Pook, coconut water?  How does it taste?I have some at home, so I'm considering...

Super Sunday, Egglettes!


----------



## Pooks

Hey BB - to me the coco water doesn't really have that much of a taste to it so when you add it to the shake with other fruits it just melds into the rest.  It was a nice combo for me, and the coco water is really good for ya - I like to mix it up (when I'm at home  )

Hopefully the London mornings will lighten up soon so it won't feel as hard to get up...


----------



## ayoung

Got it in yest. & today....whew, tryna stay consistent!


----------



## PinkyD

What does coconut water do? I love the flavor, especally straight from the fruit...mmmm. Kind of expensve though.


----------



## trinigul

Still egging away.  Bronzie, this was the BEST advice I have received on this site...hands down.  When I have the time (ummm...when I don't feel lazy), I make the shake (rarely) but my quick, functional shake works for me.  Even I am admiring my skin and hair.  I am attaching a pic of the top of my hair (it's always in 2 french braids - hoping I was able to capture the BLING!).  Anyway, here is my latest shake.

Trade Joe's or fresh aloe juice (I make, before hand, from the leaf from the green grocer)
1 heaping tsp of Chlorella (reggulah ole cutlery...not measuring spoon)
2 heaping tsps of spirulina
1 clove garlic (reduced shedding!!!)
1 scoop chia seeds (roughage)
1 tbsp wheat germ oil
1 lemon/lime (juiced)
Whiz the above in my Magic Bullet then whip 2 eggs in with a chopstick (read somewhere on curezone.com about egg, metal and destroying nutrients).

Don't even think about it and drink.

The first time I put my lips to te cup, it tasted like HELL!  However the benefits just keep me drinking it day after day.  I'm used to this drink now, so the taste really doesn't affect me.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks for that, Trinigul!!  Your hair is blanging, girlie!  I must insist that you post more often.  That is, I think, the most unique cocktail around, hands down!

Have you done a length check lately?


----------



## shortycocoa

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Reeses in the house! I'm gonna try that, ShortyC~
> 
> Awww, Refreshing - that's all I can think of, Pook, coconut water? How does it taste?I have some at home, so I'm considering...
> 
> Super Sunday, Egglettes!


 
Try it, Br*nze...it's D-E-L-I-C-I-O-U-S!!! 
I'm not a big chocolate fan unless it's candy mixed with other stuff (e.g. Turtles, Snickers, Twix, BabyRuth, Reese's Pieces or the miniature cups or sometimes Mr. Goodbar). Sometimes I get cravings for peanut butter and chocolate combined and don't have any PB & chocolate candy so this was one solution. The other solution is 2 slices of wheat toast topped with PB and chocolate syrup. I eat that occasionally to satisfy pre-period cravings.

speaking of which, my period came 6 days early so I guess we're back to that...remember when I told ya'll that was happening? 



pookiwah said:


> Pancakes and 2 fried eggs this mornin. Yesterday I cocktailed it with pear and coconut water, flaxseed, wg oil, chl, and a splash of lemon juice.


 
Pookiwah, I didn't cocktail yesterday either...I ate a solid food breakfast of french toast sticks, sausage links and scrambled eggs with my husband. 
And I LOVE coconut water. We went grocery shopping this afternoon so i re-upped on eggs and soymilk, and I almost bought some coconut water but decided against it because I wasn't feeling experimental with the brands they had in the store. I like Harvest Bay brand (Whole Foods has it and this health food store back home used to have it too and I would buy it by the case. It's better to buy it by the case if you have access to a connect that can do that for you). 



PinkyD said:


> What does coconut water do? I love the flavor, especally straight from the fruit...mmmm. Kind of expensve though.


 
coconut water is very good for you. I believe it has electrolytes, lots of potassium and minerals and it's also good for your skin. I discovered it in 2006 and started drinking it (the harvest bay brand, then I found the Foco brand in 2007 and so far I think those 2 are neck and neck as far as favorites for me, but Foco comes in a short can and a tall can and I would order a case of the tall ones for $22 for about 20 cans or so. My connect at the time owned the chinese restaurant in the food court of the outlet mall where I worked and he sold it over there for $2.00/can. Finally one day I sent one of my good friends over there to investigate when he ran out (he said I had bought up all his coconut water and HE needed to re-up...imagine that...LOL! ) and he told me he got it from a connect of his own so I asked him to get me a case whenever he re-upped on his supply. He told me when he would have it and I just waited for him when I got off and we went to his car and made the exchange. It sucked when I quit working there because then I had to switch back to Harvest Bay since I never found out who his connect was (he seemed reluctant to say and hey...didn't want to ruin a good thing) but that brand is good too. Both those brands have the pulp in there.


Anyway... It has lots of other benefits, I'm sure you could google it to see what you come up with. Here's a wikipedia link to get you started, it's a pretty short read:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coconut_water

I've always wanted to try it fresh and straight from the young coconuts, but haven't yet. Maybe one day I will. 

I can't describe the flavor....it's not bad. I love it...some people either love it or don't care for it. Everyone I've come in contact with don't really like it.

I don't think it tastes like coconut at all, so if you're expecting it to taste all island-like and coconutty you will be disappointed. But you should try it at least once.

I will be back on my cocktail later on today. Goodnight, Egglettes!


----------



## trinigul

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks for that, Trinigul!! Your hair is blanging, girlie! I must insist that you post more often. That is, I think, the most unique cocktail around, hands down!
> 
> Have you done a length check lately?


 
Well, sadly I'm not a pic documenter so there's nothing to prove this, but all I know is that when I'm braiding my hair, I'm shocked that I'm still braiding.  I now have to make sure my ends are well lubricated while I put my hair in the two french braids because....drum roll please...there is more hair to get tangled as I navigate through LONGER strands!!!!  My hair has thickened up, gotten stronger, grown (I'm retaining quite a bit with my two french braids...quick, convenient, cute & professional) and IMHO is just darn purty!!  I'm told, "Oh, you can wear your hair like that 'cause it's wavy."  Please, I try to tell 'em: it's just some happy, healthy, moisturized 4a/b (from just under a scarf) and you can have it too.  My glow has netted you two egglets (who never come on this site and are only interested in dredging me for info).  One friend had problems sleeping.  I noticed a much deeper sleep since I've been egging it, so I suggested she try.  My girl is sleeping and a faithful egglet!!  (If we can't make a shake, we at least drink the eggs.)  Doctors couldn't help this chick as they chalked it up to stress.  Don't get me started.  I can go on and on because I believe the raw egg is the lighter fluid for all my other supplements (chlorella, spirulina & MSM) and has affected much more than hair.  Bronzie, I'm not flattering you when I say thank you for sharing .  I'm really grateful and feeling myself .  People at Sephora asking _me_ about my skin (I'm about to reel one chick in as an egglet...gonna start her off with chlorella & spirulina and tell her that the egg will increase the benefits), and a judge comming off his brench to shake my hand after jury duty  (hmmm...the breasteses).  Look, if I could just press play on the DVD player and get started on my P90X that I bought for myself Christmas before last, huh!  It would be OVAH!

Anyway, this is the best I could do as a length check:  I've been in my two french braids and cocktailing since about September 25, 2009.  I started out with two little stubby braids which I would just tuck underneath into the french braids.  Fast forward to January 2010 (what's that, ummm...cocktailing for a solid 4 months) and my braids are now past my shoulder (I think about 2 inches).  I'll try to post some wash day and french braid pics soon.


----------



## Pooks

Thanks for posting some coconut water info *shortycocoa*.

@ *PinkyD* - I learned about the benefits of coconut water from this small portion of a long post on superfoods by *prettyfaceANB* in the chlorella thread:

_*Coconuts *- Young coconuts are one of the highest sources of electrolytes in nature. Electrolytes are ionized salts in our cells, that transport energy throughout the body. Coconut water is a much better alternative to commercial sports drinks laden with artificial sugars and colors. The molecular structure of coconut water is identical to human blood plasma, which means that it is immediately recognized by the body and put to good use. Drinking the juice from a young coconut is like giving your body an instant blood transfusion. In fact this was common practice during World War II in the Pacific, where both sides in the conflict regularly used coconut water, siphoned directly from the coconut, to give emergency transfusions to wounded soldiers._

Links to the remainder of her 2 part post on superfoods:
 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=7432369&postcount=3392

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=7432375&postcount=3393


----------



## Blaque*Angel

still cocktailing, but an egg free version. *(i miss the eggs, but when i went on my vegan detox, i've not had the desire to touch eggs again!)*
when i had my last egg shake, my belly cramped something terrible!!

i went up another cup/bra size, so i think i'm going to lower the wheatgerm usage..

happy monday egglettes


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I will set up my cocktail station at work tomorrow.  i'm so hyped!

blessed monday to y'all~


----------



## hair4romheaven

got my drink in this morning. I drank 8oz before the gym and drank the other half after...then i felt nauseous. ;-( this is the second time not sure why.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hair4romheaven, and any other Egglette reading this post...

Please DO NOT drink your cocktail over an hour after making it.  The raw egg (sitting up for that long with or without refrigeration) could cause you to become ill.  

I drink my cocktail within 30 minutes of making it.  

I wouldn't trust doing it after that. That's just my thoughts on the matter.  Rather be safe than sorry.  

I really -really don't want anyone to get ill.



hair4romheaven said:


> got my drink in this morning. I drank 8oz before the gym and drank the other half after...then i felt nauseous. ;-( this is the second time not sure why.


----------



## hair4romheaven

I don't use egg I substitute the egg with whey protein. I do however leave it in my car but its like 30 degrees. It's weird only after i work out and drink it I feel uuggh. i think it might be from me drinking 320z of water at gym then 8oz of this stuff may not mix well. rolleyes:



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hair4romheaven, and any other Egglette reading this post...
> 
> Please DO NOT drink your cocktail over an hour after making it.  The raw egg (sitting up for that long with or without refrigeration) could cause you to become ill.
> 
> I drink my cocktail within 30 minutes of making it.
> 
> I wouldn't trust doing it after that. That's just my thoughts on the matter.  Rather be safe than sorry.
> 
> I really -really don't want anyone to get ill.


----------



## Myjourney2009

shortycocoa said:


> Try it, Br*nze...it's D-E-L-I-C-I-O-U-S!!!
> I'm not a big chocolate fan unless it's candy mixed with other stuff (e.g. Turtles, Snickers, Twix, BabyRuth, Reese's Pieces or the miniature cups or sometimes Mr. Goodbar). Sometimes I get cravings for peanut butter and chocolate combined and don't have any PB & chocolate candy so this was one solution. The other solution is 2 slices of wheat toast topped with PB and chocolate syrup. I eat that occasionally to satisfy pre-period cravings.
> 
> speaking of which, my period came 6 days early so I guess we're back to that...remember when I told ya'll that was happening?
> 
> 
> 
> Pookiwah, I didn't cocktail yesterday either...I ate a solid food breakfast of french toast sticks, sausage links and scrambled eggs with my husband.
> And I LOVE coconut water. We went grocery shopping this afternoon so i re-upped on eggs and soymilk, and I almost bought some coconut water but decided against it because I wasn't feeling experimental with the brands they had in the store. I like Harvest Bay brand (Whole Foods has it and this health food store back home used to have it too and I would buy it by the case. It's better to buy it by the case if you have access to a connect that can do that for you).
> 
> 
> 
> coconut water is very good for you. I believe it has electrolytes, lots of potassium and minerals and it's also good for your skin. I discovered it in 2006 and started drinking it (the harvest bay brand, then I found the Foco brand in 2007 and so far I think those 2 are neck and neck as far as favorites for me, but Foco comes in a short can and a tall can and I would order a case of the tall ones for $22 for about 20 cans or so. My connect at the time owned the chinese restaurant in the food court of the outlet mall where I worked and he sold it over there for $2.00/can. Finally one day I sent one of my good friends over there to investigate when he ran out (he said I had bought up all his coconut water and HE needed to re-up...imagine that...LOL! ) and he told me he got it from a connect of his own so I asked him to get me a case whenever he re-upped on his supply. He told me when he would have it and I just waited for him when I got off and we went to his car and made the exchange. It sucked when I quit working there because then I had to switch back to Harvest Bay since I never found out who his connect was (he seemed reluctant to say and hey...didn't want to ruin a good thing) but that brand is good too. Both those brands have the pulp in there.
> 
> 
> Anyway... It has lots of other benefits, I'm sure you could google it to see what you come up with. Here's a wikipedia link to get you started, it's a pretty short read:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coconut_water
> 
> I've always wanted to try it fresh and straight from the young coconuts, but haven't yet. Maybe one day I will.
> 
> I can't describe the flavor....it's not bad. I love it...some people either love it or don't care for it. Everyone I've come in contact with don't really like it.
> 
> I don't think it tastes like coconut at all, so if you're expecting it to taste all island-like and coconutty you will be disappointed. But you should try it at least once.
> 
> I will be back on my cocktail later on today. Goodnight, Egglettes!


 


AHHHHHH!!!, another coconut water lover like me. I thought I was all alone in this world. I am addicted to this stuff. My brothers exgf told me to take this when I had a SERIOUS hangover and I tell you no lie, I felt a jolt like I just drank an expresso. I am now hooked for life. This stuff is my go to when I need something sweet ( only 60 cal for 11 oz) Oh coconut water how I love you. Oh mmm back on topic. My daughter looks at me like I am crazy when I drink it and offer it to her. I drink it after work outs or just whenever this stuff is the BIZNESS!!!! My favorite so far is ONE coconut water but I may have to try the one you are discussing.


----------



## shortycocoa

brownnbubblie said:


> AHHHHHH!!!, another coconut water lover like me. I thought I was all alone in this world. I am addicted to this stuff. My brothers exgf told me to take this when I had a SERIOUS hangover and I tell you no lie, I felt a jolt like I just drank an expresso. I am now hooked for life. This stuff is my go to when I need something sweet ( only 60 cal for 11 oz) Oh coconut water how I love you. Oh mmm back on topic. My daughter looks at me like I am crazy when I drink it and offer it to her. I drink it after work outs or just whenever this stuff is the BIZNESS!!!! My favorite so far is ONE coconut water but I may have to try the one you are discussing.


 

Brownnbubblie you said it....coconut water is the business!  I don't think I've ever heard of the One brand so maybe I'll have to try that.  Where would I be able to find it?

I think I am also going to look in some ethnic grocery stores to see if I can find my beloved Foco.  If not, I'll look for Harvest Bay.


----------



## Okay

Im off for a while.. trying to detox, go vegan


----------



## grow

MY WHEY PROTEIN ARRIVED!

just the boost i needed to get excited about my fresh fruit drinks!

i did my acv, molasses, honey (all biological) with lecithin, powdered farro&powdered barley drink this morning (with hot water and soymilk)....

now i'm actually happy to go peel some fruits and some veggies to get BOTH my fresh vitamin drinks done with the new whey protein!

*have any of you ladies got any results to post about things you've noticed different once you started with the whey protein?  THANKS!!!*


----------



## Blaque*Angel

just ordered whey protein in cookies and cream flavor!!

cannot wait to get it.


----------



## Myjourney2009

shortycocoa said:


> Brownnbubblie you said it....coconut water is the business! I don't think I've ever heard of the One brand so maybe I'll have to try that. Where would I be able to find it?
> 
> I think I am also going to look in some ethnic grocery stores to see if I can find my beloved Foco. If not, I'll look for Harvest Bay.


 
I get them from eithier WF or Fairway. Lately my neighborhood bodega has been carrying them.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~

Hi egglettes and shakers.
It's been a while but I did cont. for about 3 weeks. Just to say I missed my shake a few times but ate solid eggs for about 5 days.  I've decided to stick to it straight and actually do excercise along with it this month.

I have experienced other benefits such as fuller bust, clearer skin and energy.  Getting up at 5.00am for the shake seemed a dodle too.
While not taking it I noticed my nails became brittle and yellow. Now back on  it they appear more white in appearance.

Hope you are all doing well, will check in n update soon. xX


----------



## Stella B.

Hey Team Egglettes! Just stopping by to say hi, and to see how everyone is doing! Welcome to all the new egglettes that are on board! Looks like we're hanging in there together. You all have been posting some of the most unique egg recipe shake drinks that I have ever heard of! The addition of a few extra healthy ingredients like chia, cholera, can only make it better imo. I'll be cocktailing tomorrow; I'm already thinking about it. I don't drink the cocktail every day; I like to sneak a few green smoothies and protein drinks in during the week too. Today I had a healthy glass of Bolthouse carrot juice, and boy was it good-but not as good as our hair cocktail! Milk and eggs, y'all, milk and eggs... for life!

@ ShortyC, your hair is looking fab, honey! Glad to see you're still on it!
@ BronzeB, thanks for being the mother hen in the nest and moderating this huge, almost 500 page info-packed thread!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Checking -In!!!
Hope everyone had an eggciting day!

~Blessings!


----------



## Pooks

Still shaking it up at my desk...


----------



## Blaque*Angel

wow 115 pages.  this is a great thread!


----------



## shortycocoa

brownnbubblie said:


> I get them from eithier WF or Fairway. Lately my neighborhood bodega has been carrying them.


 
Thanks!  I haven't been to Whole Foods in a minute but maybe I can plan a trip soon and see if it's there.



Stella B. said:


> Hey Team Egglettes! Just stopping by to say hi, and to see how everyone is doing! Welcome to all the new egglettes that are on board! Looks like we're hanging in there together. You all have been posting some of the most unique egg recipe shake drinks that I have ever heard of! The addition of a few extra healthy ingredients like chia, cholera, can only make it better imo. I'll be cocktailing tomorrow; I'm already thinking about it. I don't drink the cocktail every day; I like to sneak a few green smoothies and protein drinks in during the week too. Today I had a healthy glass of Bolthouse carrot juice, and boy was it good-but not as good as our hair cocktail! Milk and eggs, y'all, milk and eggs... for life!
> 
> @ ShortyC, your hair is looking fab, honey! Glad to see you're still on it!
> @ BronzeB, thanks for being the mother hen in the nest and moderating this huge, almost 500 page info-packed thread!


 

Thanks StellaB!  I didn't do much updating for january to my fotki.  I noticed that January seems to always be a lazy month for me.  I'm gonna try to do an update around the third week of february, on or after the 18th to be exact.  Yes ma'am I am still on it.  I cocktailed it last night.  I was this close to not cocktailing and eating dinner with my husband.  But I thugged it out and had my drink instead.  It was yummy!  He saw me putting the spinach in with the other ingredients.  

I love Bolthouse Farms!  They make some good juices.  I started drinking that carrot juice in 2007 as well.  I still drink it off and on.  Haven't had any in a while.  I also love their Green Goodness drink.  It is so filling.  Have you tried it?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Be Blessed, you guys...I've been in Leadership Meetings - pooped.
 Will check-in tomorrow night.


----------



## grow

HI EGGLETTES!!!

i am SO THRILLED TO REPORT THAT SINCE JAN.11TH. (about the time i started with the cocktailing),

MY HAIR HAS GROWN 1 INCH!!!

I CAN HARDLY BELIEVE IT!!

THAT'S AN INCH IN JUST 3 WEEKS!!!

and this is from one who totally believed that i could not grow my hair out at all!

well, y'all sure made a believer out of me now!!!

a HUGE THANK YOU TO YOU ALL for sharing this growth goal with me!!!

(ok.....i'll start even believing in waist length hair.....!)

HHJ!!!


----------



## Nightingale

Hmmm. I'm going to try this today. If it goes ok, i'll join this challenge.


----------



## shortycocoa

Nightingale said:


> Hmmm. I'm going to try this today. If it goes ok, i'll join this challenge.


 
Come on, Nightingale!  Give it a try...there's always room for more egglettes!  



grow said:


> HI EGGLETTES!!!
> 
> i am SO THRILLED TO REPORT THAT SINCE JAN.11TH. (about the time i started with the cocktailing),
> 
> MY HAIR HAS GROWN 1 INCH!!!
> 
> I CAN HARDLY BELIEVE IT!!
> 
> THAT'S AN INCH IN JUST 3 WEEKS!!!
> 
> and this is from one who totally believed that i could not grow my hair out at all!
> 
> well, y'all sure made a believer out of me now!!!
> 
> a HUGE THANK YOU TO YOU ALL for sharing this growth goal with me!!!
> 
> (ok.....i'll start even believing in waist length hair.....!)
> 
> HHJ!!!


 
Congratulations, grow!  That's great.  I'm sure you will reach your goals in no time.

I just had my dinner cocktail.  Let's get it, ladies!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Congrats, Grow!  Your screen name is true to life, now, huh?  Awe-some!

The cocktail is NO joke, I tell ya!  Thanks for that highly-motivating report.

Hey Nightingale, ShortyC~ is right, we always have room for another Egglette.  Give us a shot.


----------



## grow

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Congrats, Grow! Your screen name is true to life, now, huh? Awe-some!
> 
> The cocktail is NO joke, I tell ya! Thanks for that highly-motivating report.
> 
> Hey Nightingale, ShortyC~ is right, we always have room for another Egglette. Give us a shot.


 


shortycocoa said:


> Come on, Nightingale! Give it a try...there's always room for more egglettes!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, grow! That's great. I'm sure you will reach your goals in no time.
> 
> I just had my dinner cocktail. Let's get it, ladies!


 
*SHORTYCOCOA and BR*NZEB*MBSH-ll:* THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sharing and spreading this joy really warms my heart!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

*Progress Update*.
 
Last week I had a colleague tell me that my hair "is back."  

She explained how she felt so sorry for me two years ago when my hair just fell out.  She commented how beautiful my hair was and it just hurt her heart to see me going through.  She says, as Black women, that she believes it's stress-related.  Which, I really believe is dead-on.    

She even accurately marked the time when my hair did it's shift for the worse.  
Geez.  
I thought that was really kind of her and it was definitely encouraging.  

So, Imma keep doing what I've been doing.  

You guys, don't give up the fight.
And, yes, we always win!!!


----------



## CarolinaGal

Hi Everyone! I had my first egg shake since completing the Daniel Fast this morning for breakfast. It was soooooo yummy! I'm still just using frozen fruit (mango), rice milk, and cage-free vegetarian fed hen eggs. 

>>>>hugs all around<<<<


----------



## CarolinaGal

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Progress Update*.
> 
> Last week I had a colleague tell me that my hair "is back."
> ...
> I thought that was really kind of her and it was definitely encouraging.
> 
> So, Imma keep doing what I've been doing.
> 
> You guys, don't give up the fight.
> And, yes, we always win!!!


 
That is great news! Congratulations and to God be the glory!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Just wanted to share...a pic of dd (she's waistlength...shrinkage is no joke) and ds (he's apl, lol)... at Houston Meet-Up, yesterday...we had a blast!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thank you, CG~ Glad you had a successful DF, and soo happy to have  you back.

God gets it ALL!!!



CarolinaGal said:


> That is great news! Congratulations and to God be the glory!!!


----------



## shortycocoa

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Progress Update*.
> 
> Last week I had a colleague tell me that my hair "is back."
> 
> She explained how she felt so sorry for me two years ago when my hair just fell out. She commented how beautiful my hair was and it just hurt her heart to see me going through. She says, as Black women, that she believes it's stress-related. Which, I really believe is dead-on.
> 
> She even accurately marked the time when my hair did it's shift for the worse.
> Geez.
> I thought that was really kind of her and it was definitely encouraging.
> 
> So, Imma keep doing what I've been doing.
> 
> You guys, don't give up the fight.
> And, yes, we always win!!!


 
That's what's up, Br*nze!!!



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Just wanted to share...a pic of dd (she's waistlength...shrinkage is no joke) and ds (he's apl, lol)... at Houston Meet-Up, yesterday...we had a blast!!!


 
Your kids are cute! Are they cocktailing also?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Nahh, my kiddos saw the raw egg and they were like, no way.  I kept trying to hide it from them, but they saw me make it...they are such picky eaters.  Hope they grow out of it soon, though.


----------



## chocolat79

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Progress Update*.
> 
> Last week I had a colleague tell me that my hair "is back."
> 
> She explained how she felt so sorry for me two years ago when my hair just fell out.  She commented how beautiful my hair was and it just hurt her heart to see me going through.  She says, as Black women, that she believes it's stress-related.  Which, I really believe is dead-on.
> 
> She even accurately marked the time when my hair did it's shift for the worse.
> Geez.
> I thought that was really kind of her and it was definitely encouraging.
> 
> So, Imma keep doing what I've been doing.
> 
> You guys, don't give up the fight.
> And, yes, we always win!!!




Wow! That's awesome! I've had to stop my shake for a month while I'm on the HCG diet and I'm dreading EVERY second of it! I'm losing my benefits...my skin has turned against me, because it WAS glowing, so I can not WAIT to get back on....I'm be re-joining my egglette sisters real soon...in about a month! I think my hair grew a lot from this too...but I'll be better able to tell at the end of March now...thanks for the info and progress update!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks Chocolat79.  You go for being on the HCG regimen.  You're body must be thanking you big time.  I considered it, but I already know I can't hang, lol!

We'll be here when you are ready!


----------



## shortycocoa

Hello egglettes!  Cocktailed it today for a late lunch.  I went back to the healthfood store yesterday to get some more goodies.  

As soon as I walked in, the lady who always helps me said to me, "We have some more wheat germ oil.  You come for your wheat germ oil?"

And I said, "no, ma'am...I bought the last 2 bottles you had last time, remember?"

So she said, "oh yeah, I remember because that's why I ordered some more.  Well we have plenty wheat germ oil for you next time!"



LET ME FIND OUT SHE KEEPING TABS ON WHAT I GET FROM HER ALL THE TIME!

So anyway, as I'm getting everything on my list, she compliments me on my skin and asked me what I use on it.  I told her I wash my face with Kiss My Face Olive and Honey soap, or I use the Olive and Aloe soap if Olive and Honey is not available, and I didn't even know she sold it.  I think she is going to try it.  She showed me where it was on the shelf and she smelled it and everything.  Then she asked me what else I put on it and I told her I let it air dry until it's damp and then put aloe vera gel on it. 

She looked incredulous....and said, "That's all you use?  Your skin so beautiful.  Most people (women) use a lot of things and a lot of makeup but you don't need any makeup.  Your skin so natural and clear.  So then I told her about the cocktail and wrote the recipe down for her.

She said she was going to try it.  She also said whenever I have kids, it is going to be one healthy baby.

  

On a side note, when I was in the Home Depot last night, the lady who waited on me said my nails were pretty and she wanted nails like mine.  She said hers broke all the time and never grew past her fingertips.  I didn't think they looked all that great, especially since I had to file them down before I left the house because they were getting so long.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Go ShortyC~ Cocktail Ambassador to The Nations!!!

Woop Woop - Score Two for the Egglettes!

Have a great one, y'all.

And to agree with you, ShortyC, i get compliments alllll the time on my skin.  People just stop me in random places and ask me what foundation do I use, what meds, etc, etc... I'm a naked facer, so they just stare in disbelief.  I'm gonna have to share the Cocktail ingredients with them, too!  
I usually just accept the compliment and keep it movin'.  
Shame on me.


----------



## shortycocoa

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Go ShortyC~ Cocktail Ambassador to The Nations!!!
> 
> Woop Woop - Score Two for the Egglettes!
> 
> Have a great one, y'all.
> 
> And to agree with you, ShortyC, i get compliments alllll the time on my skin. People just stop me in random places and ask me what foundation do I use, what meds, etc, etc... I'm a naked facer, so they just stare in disbelief. I'm gonna have to share the Cocktail ingredients with them, too!
> I usually just accept the compliment and keep it movin'.
> Shame on me.


 
I'm a naked facer too!  Putting on makeup to me means a little lip gloss and mascara.  Sometimes it's just lip gloss though.  Otherwise I don't put on anything except Carmex.  People are always trying to find out if I have foundation and al that other stuff on too.  Especially when I started eating vegetarian in 2006 and then raw in 2007.


----------



## divinefavor

Hi everyone!!  I miss yall!  I've slacked off big time, but I hope to get back on this shake soon!  I'm planning on transitioning to natural and this drink may help me!  I haven't totally made up my mind to go natural yet though. Dang, I first started taking this shake in January 09, I can only imagine where I would be now, if I hadn't stopped.erplexed


----------



## divinefavor

Bronze your kids are so cute!


----------



## SVT

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hair Cocktail Ingredients:
> 3/4 glass of whole milk (I used SilkSoy Vanilla)
> 1 raw egg
> 1 tblspn raw wheat germ oil
> 2 tblspns raw wheat germ
> for flavor, you may add a piece of fruit in season
> 
> blend at low speed for thirty to sixty seconds.  drink this blended mixture promptly.  this drink should serve as your complete breakfast.  do not eat or drink anything else for two hours after drinking this mixture.  keep all ingredients refrigerated until use.  once you notice the changes in your hair you may cut down on the daily intake of the hair cocktail and take it only twice a week.  ofcourse, since it is a healthful drink, you may prefer to continue taking it indefinitely.



So this is still the recipe most are using? I'm thinking about trying it.

.


----------



## Krymsonkween

I got all my ingredients.  I know this was asked somewhere in the post but here goes.  

Can I drink it for my last meal at night and it work while I rest?  I can not afford to lose weight.  I love to eat and I have to take meds with food in the AM.

Can I add baby food banana instead of a regular nana?

Thanks  I am starting tongiht.


----------



## shortycocoa

yep, that's the one, SVT!  

come on in!!!

I haven't cocktailed yet today ladies but I plan to get it in at dinner.

I'm updating my fotki right now so I hope to be finished by the end of this week.


----------



## hair4romheaven

i use this recipe 

Hair Cocktail Ingredients:
3/4 glass of whole milk (I used SilkSoy Vanilla) thinking about changign to rice milk after reading the horrors about silk soy (just can't win)
whey protein
1 tblspn raw wheat germ oil
2 tblspns raw wheat germ


----------



## trinigul

Still dranking my green creation.  Thank God I'm actually seeing the benefits.  In fact, yesterday while doing my hair, for the first time in 5 years I considered throwing a perm up in there. IT WAS SOOOO THICK!!!  I literally fought to get it into my two french braids.  Then I had to quickly thank The Father because I'm at the age when the hair starts thinning out (hereditary).  This drink has me going the other way


----------



## grow

i've had a hectic schedule lately, and what one's of the first things to go?
my juicing....the time washing, peeling, chopping, juicing.....but i know it's good for me.

i HAVE been doing my other shake w/the whey protein (molasses, honey, acv, lecithin, barley, farro.....) and my aloe vera, papaya, acai, & horsetail extracts....

ok, TODAY i'm gonna get back on the wagon and go get ready to juice...finally!

once "the habit" is back, i hope it'll be easier to keep...

oh, and *CONGRATULATIONS TRINIGUL!!!!!!!*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yep, SVT, this is the recipe.  Welcome to the Nest!  You'll enjoy it, I just know it.



SVT said:


> So this is still the recipe most are using? I'm thinking about trying it.
> 
> .


 
Sure, you can take it at night.  It's said that it's best on an empty stomach, however, I've taken my cocktail at night when I missed it in the am.  I'm sure it will not cause weight loss unless you alter your eating habits.  My weight has remained constant.



Krymsonkween said:


> I got all my ingredients. I know this was asked somewhere in the post but here goes.
> 
> Can I drink it for my last meal at night and it work while I rest? I can not afford to lose weight. I love to eat and I have to take meds with food in the AM.
> 
> Can I add baby food banana instead of a regular nana? Sure, no prob.
> 
> Thanks I am starting tongiht.


 Let us know how it goes.

Trinigurl, that's what i'm talkin' about!!  I pray that we can all reap results like yours.  Your post made my day.

Thanks for sharing.  And ofcourse, keep up the great work.

Getttin' my cocktail on tonight, Egglettes!!!  I'm soooo excited!!!


----------



## hair4romheaven

trinigul GLORY 2 GOD!!!! 
I was planning on getting creatine when my whey runs out. I hear it will work well with my work outs


----------



## Krymsonkween

I did my drink this AM.  I took it at 7AM drank it down and was staving by 9AM.  It was not bad.  I am on my way to WL hair.


----------



## Stella B.

Wow, I've been missing all the great testimonies about our hair cocktail! You ladies are so inspiring..keep up the good works, you all. I just had my cocktail..ummm ummm good! *Milk and eggs* y'all, *milk and eggs!*


----------



## grow

ok, i think i'm back on track even with the juicing!

i did as i said i would do yesterday and washed, chopped, sliced, diced and juiced!

so i'm back to cocktailing (shaking in the a.m.) and juicing on a daily basis!

thanks for being here, ladies!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey ladies, how goes it?  Hope you all had a productive day of Cocktailin'  - i'm about to get my drink on.

G'nite & God Bless!


----------



## foxee

Hello Lovely Egglettes!  

Hope you all are doing well.

I just moved cross country this week and haven't had a chance to cocktail it yet.  I'll most definitely be picking up a blender and the ingredients tomorrow.  I miss that extra boost of energy!


----------



## Krymsonkween

On my 4th day ladies the drink is really good with a sweet taste to it.  I am drinking the orginal reciepe.  I have notice I am so hundry afterwards.  I am starving after my 2 hours.  I am also gaining weight.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

KKween, you're gaining weight?  Has your diet changed in anyway?  Is the shake causing you to eat more than usual?  I read that you are hungry a few hours later, that happens to me as well, but it makes _me _feel as though my metabolism has kicked into overdrive, causing me to lose weight.  Let me know how this goes.


----------



## Krymsonkween

No nothing has changed.  I thinkg it is those 6 ChoclateMules I eat at night!  Don't know.  LOL  I just be so hungry!  I have got to start working out.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^ LOL!  umm, yeah, that could do it, Chica...


----------



## Chrissy811

Been back on track since Sunday, I gotta stay consistent with this.  My question for those of you who have stayed on track is how long did it take you to see the benefits?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^ About 3 months.


----------



## divinefavor

I am jumping back in this...I have all of my stuff (unsweetened almond milk and raw wheat germ), except for here in SC I can't find wheat germ oil anywhere.  So, I'm going to have to order online.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Wonderful, DivineFavor.  It will help with your transition.  I know it helped with mine.
Welcome Back!


----------



## Chrissy811

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ^ About 3 months.



o.k. that sounds good.


----------



## Angelicus

I have an egg shake every morning! I love the taste, yummy! My hair is so oily and thick. I can't wait to have long hair again. I'm still using the same recipe:

3/4 c unsweetened soy milk
frozen blueberries, strawberries or both
1/2 frozen banana
1 natural raw egg
2 heaping tbsp raw wheat germ

So, um, when is Bronz going to make a new Egg Thread so that we can retire this one? :scratchch


----------



## Pooks

Hey ya'll, VeePickni (formerly *pookiwah*) here!  Haven't posted in a while, but have been having my easy make at ma desk shake every day, I'm still on board.

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh tha pressure, tha pressure..!.!.!


----------



## divinefavor

I had my cocktail this morning.  I haven't had one in months so I have to get used to it again.  I was forced to get the viobin wheat germ oil as I can't find the better tasting brands in SC.  I can't take the strong taste of the viobin brand.  I was gagging this morning.  I need to order another brand online very soon.


----------



## divinefavor

Good Morning!

I just had my morning shake.  I'm so glad to be taking part in this again.  I'm know it's going to help me during my transition to natural.  This morning I added a little Purevia stick to sweetened it a little bit and it was much easier to get down today.  I pretty much will stick to the original recipe, like I did the last time I was taking the shake.  

3/4c unsweetened almond milk
1 raw egg
2 tablespoons raw wheat germ
1 tbs wheat germ oil


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey, How's everyone doing?  DivineFavor, glad to c ya cocktailin' again!  About to get my drink on!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hi Egglettes~

I will be fasting until Easter and I will no longer post or login.
Please help each other and encourage our Chickadees who may want to start cocktailin'.
I love you all and need this time for fellowship with Father.

Blessings,
~Br*nze

C-ya Resurrection Sunday!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll




----------



## divinefavor

Had my shake this morning.

Bronze - I pray for God's strength during your fast!


----------



## lillylovely

Hi Bronze

Just to let you know you have been such a blessing to all us cocktailers in ways you may never know and I pray that God grants you the desires of your heart during your fast  - and as a bonus - longer thicker healthier hair


----------



## Okay

Hey ya'll.. Do any of you get severe stomach cramps after drinking it?
Dont know if its because of the egg..


----------



## Pooks

No tummy cramps here


----------



## shortycocoa

Good luck with your fast, Br*nze!  We'll be waiting when you come back.  I missed my drink a few days from being busy and unexpected problems that I had to handle.  

I will get back on track tomorrow.

Someone asked about a better tasting brand of WGO.  I think Now brand is pretty good.

Welcome back, divinefavor!


----------



## DesignerCurls

Hi Br*nze!

I've been stalking...uummm I mean checking out your forum for a while. 

I would like to join!!!  I've been doing protein & vitamin smoothies for a couple of years.  But you guys have inspired me to add "The EGG"! It's been a week and everything has been good!  

I use rice milk, flavor yogurt, various fruits or fruit juice (whatever I feel like that day), 1 egg, a powder vitamin, mineral, protein mix! 

PS.  Many blessings during your fast!


----------



## Stella B.

DesignerCurls said:


> Hi Br*nze!
> 
> I've been stalking...uummm I mean checking out your forum for a while.
> 
> I would like to join!!!  I've been doing protein & vitamin smoothies for a couple of years.  But you guys have inspired me to add "The EGG"! It's been a week and everything has been good!
> 
> I use rice milk, flavor yogurt, various fruits or fruit juice (whatever I feel like that day), 1 egg, a powder vitamin, mineral, protein mix!
> 
> PS.  Many blessings during your fast!



Welcome, DesignerCurls! We'd all enjoy having another egglette in the nest! From the way you jumped right in, I can tell you are off to a great start. Your ingredients sound healthy and delicious; adding the egg will certainly help with upping your amino acids, sulfur and protein that our hair loves. Glad things are going OK, and we wish you much success on your hair cocktail journey!


----------



## Krymsonkween

I am praying this mtg, biotin, protective styling n msm will help my nape n edges also have my hair thick by may 14 wen I leave for Egypt!  I am cbl yall pray 4 me.  I did not want to drink it this morning but I did.  I also changed to soy chocolate milk to give alittle something so I would not get tired.

Has any1 seen a dif in takin it 2x a day instead of in the morning.  Oh ya I take in the AM n wait my 2hrs n Lord Jesus I b hungry.


----------



## shortycocoa

LANGT, I don't get any stomach cramps either.  This past sunday I had some salad with boiled eggs in it and my stomach hurt really bad for about 30 minutes or so.  I noticed that whenever I stop eating boiled eggs for a while and then have some that happens to me.


Welcome to the nest, DesignerCurls!  That yogurt is a great addition...it will definitely keep you regular.  I haven't put it in my drink in a while.


Krymsonkween, some of us drink it twice a day and that has worked out for us.  Go for it if you can swing it!  Maybe you can drink water to kind of keep you full in between the 2 hours.  Other than that, I got nothing.
I didn't have my drink yesterday but maybe I will get it in today.
Drink up, ladies!


----------



## divinefavor

I'm still going strong with cocktailing!!!

I'll check out the NOW brand...I think that's the one I used to use before, but had to order online.

I didn't realize you can take this drink 2x a day.  Has anyone experienced weight gain from doing it 2x a day?


----------



## ~*Zai*~

Hey all, I'm a newbie aka "lurker". I kinda cheated and hve been reading the last post first...just cant do 4hunsumthing pgs)

I tried my cocktail for the first time this morning( raw egg, wheat germ oil, raw wheat germ, soy milk, and CL). The taste is something to get use to. I'm thinking if I add some fruit it will taste a little better. No upset stomach so far. I measured my hair and I'm apl aprox 7.5-in for nape in the back so I am going to keep close tabs on my growth with the cocktail.

I am also taking sprilulina (3tabs) first thing in the a.m. and 5mg of biotin at night. Hope this is not overdoing it. 

Thanks ladies for the motivation


----------



## DesignerCurls

Thanks Stella B and shortycocoa for the welcome!

Enjoying the cocktail...


----------



## Pooks

Hey girls, I am still shakin it up every day.  My fave easy mix is my large egg, 1 tbsp flaxseed, 1tbsp WG oil, strawberry smoothie and some rice milk.  I combine them all in a glass and use a plastic fork to mix.  I just leave my ingredients in the fridge at work. 

At the weekends I get fancy and use different fruits/green leafy veg in my blender - this is great, a nutritious quick breakfast has never been so easy!


----------



## CherieMarie

i have been mia in this thread lol! But I am still going strong, cocktailing it everyday. This has really curbed my appitite alot! I have my shake in the morning with fruit, a salad with chicken or shrimp (or no meat) for lunch, then for dinner I include a lean meat and two veggies. Thats it! I dont even want to snack during the day.


----------



## MissYocairis

Hi Ladies...I started taking a raw egg daily after reading through this thread.  I always have only taken organic and free range.  None of the other stuff.  

Anyway, I've been gaining weight and my appetite is active.  Is anyone else experiencing this?  And also, someone in the diatomaceous earth thread suggested I might have caught a parasite from taking the raw egg.  What are your thoughts?  

Anyone else consider the parasite risk of taking raw eggs?  Have studies to refute it?  TIA!


----------



## MissYocairis

^^^ for responses to this question


----------



## Krymsonkween

Smuckie_Slick said:


> Hi Ladies...I started taking a raw egg daily after reading through this thread. I always have only taken organic and free range. None of the other stuff.
> 
> Anyway, I've been gaining weight and my appetite is active. Is anyone else experiencing this? And also, someone in the diatomaceous earth thread suggested I might have caught a parasite from taking the raw egg. What are your thoughts?
> 
> Anyone else consider the parasite risk of taking raw eggs? Have studies to refute it? TIA!


 

I had the same problem.  I was so hungry by the tym my 2hrs was up.  I also stopped mixing the raw egg and just added the ingredients to ensure cold.  I was hving cholestral problems b4 so did not want to chance it.  I take mine now at night after I exercise.


----------



## foxee

Hey Egglettes!  I'm still hanging in there.  I was in Trader Joe's recently and purchased a bottle of organic flaxseed oil for $7.99!  That's for 16 ounces.  All this time I've been buying 8 ounces for the same price!

I'm on the look out for some more Alphonso mangoes to blend in the cocktail.  For some of your ladies new to this thread, I mentioned them a few (hundred?) pages back.  They're very flavorful and naturally sweet. They're also perfect for masking the taste of the raw egg as well as wheat germ oil.  

Happy cocktailing!


----------



## MissYocairis

Krymsonkween said:


> I had the same problem.  *I was so hungry by the tym my 2hrs was up.  I also stopped mixing the raw egg *and just added the ingredients to ensure cold.  I was hving cholestral problems b4 so did not want to chance it.  I take mine now at night after I exercise.



So, do you think the egg is actually making us hungry?  Did you stay off the egg or did you gradually incorporate it back?


----------



## hair4romheaven

Smuckie_Slick said:


> So, do you think the egg is actually making us hungry?  Did you stay off the egg or did you gradually incorporate it back?



You an try whey protein to substitute the egg.


----------



## lwilliams1922

Smuckie_Slick said:


> So, do you think the egg is actually making us hungry?  Did you stay off the egg or did you gradually incorporate it back?



I REALLY don't think it's the egg making people hungry. 
I was drinking the drink last year and I noticed I was hungry and picking up a few pounds so I stopped.

I did some more research on another egg program and discovered it was actually the things I was mixing with the egg that was causing my hunger and weight gain.

I've been back on the egg drink since Oct of last year and have DROPPED 25 pounds.  I don't mix in ANY fruit or milk.  From what I've read it's the sugar (processed or natural found in fruit) that cause hunger to SPIKE when your blood sugar is adjusting.

Right now I mix my egg with coconut oil, for healthy fat, cinnamon (a natural appetite suppressant) and some warm water to mix.  Some days I add stevia to taste but thats it.   I drink this first thing in the morning and no longer have cravings or feel any hunger.

There is a lot of info out there that you should google that suggests a diet with enough protein and HEALTHY fat will do wonders for your body, hair and weight.


----------



## Krymsonkween

Smuckie_Slick said:


> So, do you think the egg is actually making us hungry? Did you stay off the egg or did you gradually incorporate it back?


 

I am not as hungry with the ensure as I am with the egg mix.  I stopped the egg really becuase of of choles. issues.  I am gonna stick with just ensure as my protein instead of the egg.

I now mix:
Wheat germ
wheat germ oil
chorella green 
aloe vera juice


----------



## lillylovely

lwilliams1922 said:


> Right now I mix my egg with coconut oil, for healthy fat, cinnamon (a natural appetite suppressant) and some warm water to mix.  Some days I add stevia to taste but thats it.   I drink this first thing in the morning and no longer have cravings or feel any hunger.




Coconut and cinnamon flavoured shake. Sounds delish


----------



## Angelicus

I love my egg shake... I'm drinking one now. I really hope I can have long hair again. Yummy in the tummy


----------



## foxee

I'm still hanging in there, ladies.  I'm cocktailing about 5 days a week.


----------



## Vintageglam

Ladies what are the benefits of the egg cocktail say over a whole food drink like chlorella or spirulina?


----------



## Makenzie

I'm starting my egg cocktail again tomorrow.  I need some energy.  Shame on me that I completely forgot about all the energy I gained while I was cocktailing.


----------



## foxee

How's it going ladies?  Any updates?


----------



## mush211

I hope it goes well. I can't be down with the raw egg tho


----------



## Angelicus

Hello. I have been an egglette daily. My last relaxer was, I believe at the end of January. I can't wait to get my relaxer so I can track my hair growth progress. I told my cousin about the raw egg I eat everday and I broke it down to her:

"Do you eat meringue? Do you eat Tiramisu? Do you eat Hollandaise? French Vanilla Ice Cream? Ceasar Salad Dressing? It was good, wasn't it? Okay, well you just ate a raw egg each time you ate that stuff."


----------



## foxee

Angelicus said:


> Hello. I have been an egglette daily. My last relaxer was, I believe at the end of January. I can't wait to get my relaxer so I can track my hair growth progress. I told my cousin about the raw egg I eat everday and I broke it down to her:
> 
> *"Do you eat meringue? Do you eat Tiramisu? Do you eat Hollandaise? French Vanilla Ice Cream? Ceasar Salad Dressing? It was good, wasn't it? Okay, well you just ate a raw egg each time you ate that stuff."*



I really like how you broke that down.  I've turned a couple of my friends onto the drink by just preparing it for them first.  I think most people are turned off by the potential sliminess of the  egg., but once they see how thick the consistency is with the blended fruit they're not nearly as squeamish.  

My mom, who hadn't seen me in several months noticed how my skin is literally glowing asked for the recipe immediately.  She's hooked now!


----------



## LovinLocks

I'm back on meat, the McDonald's, junk food . . .  whatever . . . .   I need to get back to ME.  Last year I dove head-first into LHCF and some of the healthy principles here.  I am getting back to ME!  

I have the book mentioned at the outset here.  No excuses; there is no excuse for how I'm living (food-wise).  None.

Keep up the good work ladies!  Let's just do that dang thing.

Amen


----------



## lillylovely

Still cocktailing it every day for the last 7 months now.

1 egg
half small cup rice or oat milk
3 tbspn omega seed/flaxseed blend
2 tbspn lecithin
3 tbspn wheatgerm
half banana
handful blueberries
half tbspn chlorella
1 tbspn spirullina
50ml aloe vera juice

All blended. I drink at about 7.30 every morning. It  can keep me going until 1.00 as long as drinking in between.  this combination must be doing something to my hair as I feel great - full of energy, look younger, my skin is soft and it helps in weight loss/maintaining  weight. I maintain a very healthy life style but the shake is a major part of it.

Keep it up ladies - it's too good for you all round.


----------



## DesignerCurls

I'm still cocktailing!   And I have seen a big improvement in the new growth that closes to my scalp.  I'm natural so all my hair is textured but I can tell the difference because the hair that is growing out now is shinier and more uniformed! 

HHG!


----------



## LoveLiLi

This egg cocktail has made me realize that I'm a creature of habit.

I haven't changed from my strawberry and banana combo this whole time.

Okay, I did a couple of times and decided not to mess with perfection.


----------



## shortycocoa

Hello ladies!  I have completely fallen off again and haven't been very consistent with cocktailing daily.  I will try to get back on track this week.

In other news, this month marks my one year anniversary on the cocktail.  I have decided to get sisterlocks (tm), so I will be getting those installed this upcoming Wednesday through Friday.

I have 3 sample locks in my hair right now.  My consultant is going to put  medium locks in the front and large locks in the back.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hi Egglettes!

Boy, did I miss you guys.  I was homesick.  

Thanks for all of your blessings and well wishes.  
Welcome to all the Newbie Egglettes, too.  You all are in good company.

Y'all are the bestest!  I'll go through and catch-up on the posts - holla if you need me!


----------



## foxee

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hi Egglettes!
> 
> Boy, did I miss you guys.  I was homesick.
> 
> Thanks for all of your blessings and well wishes.
> Welcome to all the Newbie Egglettes, too.  You all are in good company.
> 
> Y'all are the bestest!  I'll go through and catch-up on the posts - holla if you need me!



Welcome back Bronze!  Did you cocktail during your online hiatus?


----------



## shortycocoa

Welcome back, Br*nze!  I hope you enjoyed your time of reflection.  We missed you here.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks Ms. Foxee, i did not cocktail during my haitus.  I did the bare minimum to my hair and bod during that time... but, I did straighten a week ago and it has thrived - I am officially BSB.  Though I seem to have detangled a bit more than usual the last few times  erplexed.



foxee said:


> Welcome back Bronze! Did you cocktail during your online hiatus?


 
Thanks ShortC~  I missed you, too.  Your hair is looking won-der-FULL, Chica!


shortycocoa said:


> Welcome back, Br*nze! I hope you enjoyed your time of reflection. We missed you here.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Good Morning, Egglettes!!  Got my cocktail on!  Did you?

Let's get it goin'!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Bumping this one...


----------



## foxee

Cocktailed it!  I added some slices of bosc pears and a banana.


----------



## Angelicus

I really think my egg shake is improving my sheen. The shake is delicious. For those that haven't had a shake, you are missing out! I drink my shake daily!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yep, Angelicus, they are missing out!  
I got my drink on this morning!

I'm back to daily posting.  Join me!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

bumping for Egglettes...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Good night and God Bless!


----------



## Angelicus

Hey y'all. I just wanted to say that I have been drinking this for over a year and I have not had weight gain due to the drink, nor have I had bloating. No matter how many setbacks I have had throughout the year, my hair is thick, full of sheen and always grows back.

I've never had food poisoning. I even tried the shake with a regular, steroid-fed egg and it still tasted great. I have not grown feathers.  I don't add a ton of things to the shake. I just follow the recipe, minus the wheat germ oil.

I told a cosmetology student about this shake and showed her my hair progress. She still cannot believe my pictures were not photoshopped.

My protein has not been "binded.," at least I don't think so  

Side note: I love eating Kitfo (Ethiopian raw beef) and Kibby (Lebanese raw beef). For some reason, I don't have a problem with the raw bit.

Have fun egging!


----------



## Pooks

Hey girlies

I went on vacation for a short while and so haven't shook it up for a little over 10 days.  I need to get back on it by the end of the week.

Welcome back BB!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Angelicus, that was some testimony.

I totally cosign on all of this, except the raw beef...i go for well-done ribeyes, myself.



Angelicus said:


> Hey y'all. I just wanted to say that I have been drinking this for over a year and I have not had weight gain due to the drink, nor have I had bloating. No matter how many setbacks I have had throughout the year, my hair is thick, full of sheen and always grows back.
> 
> I've never had food poisoning. I even tried the shake with a regular, steroid-fed egg and it still tasted great. I have not grown feathers.  I don't add a ton of things to the shake. I just follow the recipe, minus the wheat germ oil.
> 
> I told a cosmetology student about this shake and showed her my hair progress. She still cannot believe my pictures were not photoshopped.
> 
> My protein has not been "binded.," at least I don't think so
> 
> Side note: I love eating Kitfo (Ethiopian raw beef) and Kibby (Lebanese raw beef). For some reason, I don't have a problem with the raw bit.
> 
> Have fun egging!


 
Hey VeePickni!
Glad to have you back!  We'll be here for ya, Girlie .

Got my cocktail on!  Have a good one!


VeePickni said:


> Hey girlies
> 
> I went on vacation for a short while and so haven't shook it up for a little over 10 days. I need to get back on it by the end of the week.
> 
> Welcome back BB!


----------



## ladysaraii

I fell off the wagon b/c I was gettin tired of blending everyday and 2) I was worried about the sugar/calories in my drink

But I recently started on the Impatient Dieter's plan which has me drinking several shakes per day.  So i looked back at this thread and thought, why don't I jsut add it to that?

I use Almond milk in one of my shakes so I'll just add the egg and wheat germ into the mixture and try it that way.

I need to get some more eggs so I'll try this, hopefully tomorrow and let you know how it goes.

Btw, I did order the book you mentioned Bronze, I'm excited to read it


----------



## foxee

My nail growth has been off the charts.  I had to trim my nails last night because they kept getting stuck in the keys on my laptop!  

I had to trim more than 2 inches of my hair on Dec. 31 because of see through ends.  I'm happy to report that it's all grown back and then some!  Waistlength cocktail for life!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

That's what I'm talkin' bout, Egglettes.
LadyS~ Glad to have you back.  Let us know how it works with your routine.  I started to try Impatient Dieter as well.  I'm on Nina's detox pills right now.  I've lost 4 lbs in since Sunday!  Holla!

Foxee, I'm with you on the nail growth.  I have acrylic overlays and I need to go WEEKLY bcs my nails are growing like weeds.  I keep having to pay extra to cut my nails down at each visit because I don't like them to get really long.  Can u believe?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I made my cocktail and left in on the kitchen island.  Sheesh.
And I left my handbag at home...Gosh, this day is starting off RUFF.

Hope yours is going better than mine so far.


----------



## Pooks

I cocktailed today, I'm officially back on board 

I just had a shop-bought smoothie mixed with my egg, some flaxseed and wheatgerm oil.  Convenient, quick mixed at my desk, and yum!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I've been getting a lot of "Gee your hair is getting sooo long.  And growing fast, too.."  The cocktails work, my friends.  Cheers!


----------



## DesignerCurls

Hi Br*nze!
I joined while you were on your break.  I have been cocktailin' since  (missed a couple of days this week but will cocktail tonight)!

I have to say I am natural but I can see a TOTAL DIFFERENCE in my hair that is growing out of my scalp (my new growth).  It is has amazing definition and shine...totally healthy! 

I just thought that my texture changed to a weaker, less defined definition but nope  just need protein! I am so thankful for the thread!

Be blessed and HHG ladies!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Egglette DesignerCurls, Welcome to our Nest and many Blessings to ya!!

Thanks for that testimony.  The cocktail has been an answer to my prayers as I transitioned to natural.  I could not have imagined doing this without the cocktail.  Crunchy, dry, weak, oh my.  This is truly an answer to prayer.

Have you seen the changes in your skin tone, or your bod?  The cocktail really helps firm you up and gives you that g-l-o-w~.

I look forward to your posts.


On a good note, Egglettes, my day has turned out well.  God was in the midst and what looked like disaster worked out in the end.  

Ain't God Grand?

Luv, Br*nze~



DesignerCurls said:


> Hi Br*nze!
> I joined while you were on your break. I have been cocktailin' since  (missed a couple of days this week but will cocktail tonight)!
> 
> I have to say I am natural but I can see a TOTAL DIFFERENCE in my hair that is growing out of my scalp (my new growth). It is has amazing definition and shine...totally healthy!
> 
> I just thought that my texture changed to a weaker, less defined definition but nope  just need protein! I am so thankful for the thread!
> 
> Be blessed and HHG ladies!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my cocktail on!!  Get yours!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

No cocktail today, Chicas.  I'll be on the wagon again bright and early Monday morn.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my drink on!  Happy Monday, Egglettes!


----------



## Pooks

I miss my home blended fresh green smoothies, I gotta try and start getting up earlier...
I will aim to start doing this next week.


----------



## ladysaraii

I re-started with my shakes yesterday.

I forgot how foul the wheat germ oil is, the protein powder wasn't able to completley mask the taste.

We'll see how it tastes tonight w/ a different flavor


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Glad you are back, LadyS~
Yeah, that wgo leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Pooks

Had a 2nd cocktail for dinner tonight


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^ Go VeeP~ I may double up on my eggs in my cocktail tomorrow...


----------



## Mecca_Goddess

I just had my first cocktail tonight! 

I must say that it was a little rough with the after taste. I used a banana as my fruit. I may add some strawberry with it the next time. (I think I saw someone said they tried that). 

I will try to stick with this... (cross my fingers)


----------



## Stella B.

ladysaraii said:


> I re-started with my shakes yesterday.
> 
> I forgot how *foul the wheat germ oil is,* the protein powder wasn't able to completley mask the taste.
> 
> We'll see how it tastes tonight w/ a different flavor



ITA with the bolded. The Viobin wheat germ oil is disgusting! I've been using that in my cocktails, but honestly it has just ruined the taste of it. Even my added eggnog can't disguise that taste!! My beloved Spectrum wheat germ oil has been discontinued. The only remaining on-line vendor with a few bottles left is charging $99.00 a bottle for it. I may just reserve that Viobin for my DC's, until I can find another brand. Does anyone know of a wheat germ oil without that terrible after taste? Capsules, maybe????


----------



## Mecca_Goddess

bumping for answers as well...


----------



## Angelicus

Isn't it crazy how I am in love with the raw egg but not in love with the wheat germ oil? Ew.


----------



## My Friend

Can you use egg whites?


----------



## Pooks

This morning I'm cocktailing with storebought pineapple, banana and coconut smoothie, flaxseed, WG oil, and bee pollen for added energy.  I use this to down my morning vits (CHL and biotin).

Have a wonderful day Egglettes!  :Rose:


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Cocktailed it, Egglettes!


----------



## Lady Esquire

Angelicus said:


> I really think my egg shake is improving my sheen. The shake is delicious. For those that haven't had a shake, you are missing out! I drink my shake daily!


 
*I've been eyeing this thread. Any other testimonies regarding the benefits?*  If I join, I'll substitute the raw egg for egg powder or just use my own other protein additives.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglettes Mecca Goddess and Lady Esquire to our Nest!!!

Lady E~ there are testimonies dispersed throughout this thread.  Some of the Egglettes will chime in and post theirs.  Angelicus posted earlier ^^^^^ about her results.  It's safe to say that you'll be quite impressed.

Egg Whites?  Hmm, i don't know if anyone has used them, but the recipe requires the entire egg.  Are you watching your cholesterol?  I don't think that using the entire egg has made anyone's cholesterol go up, so you may be okay with it.  But, if that's what you neeed to do, go for it.  Adapt the recipe to meet your needs.


----------



## ms.tatiana

this sounds like a good shake


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

It is a really good shake, Ms. Tatiana, the wheat germ oil kinda kills it, but with fruit, it's absolutely yummy!  If you try it, let us know.  Your hair and skin will thank you for it.


----------



## foxee

Lady Esquire said:


> *I've been eyeing this thread. Any other testimonies regarding the benefits?*



Yes!  Faster hair growth, glowing skin, stronger/longer nails, increased energy.  At risk of sounding dramatic, this drink has literally changed my life!  Please try it for at least 30 days.  Your body will thank you for it.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^And there you have it.  (Thanks Foxee  {mmmmuaaah})


----------



## Lady Esquire

MonaRae said:


> Have you tried throwing the MSM in the blender? I now throw all my vitamins in the blender with my Egg Cocktail. I don't taste a thing. Here what I add:
> 
> 
> MSM
> Vit. C
> B-Complex
> B-6
> MultiVitamin
> Zinc
> L-Lysine
> I gets it all in there! I realize that I was forgetting to take my vitamins so I thought all at one time couldn't hurt!


 That's a great idea. I'm on the Vitamin Challenge and during horribly.  This would be two challenges in one for me.

Sorry for posting such a stupid question, but I have never really dove into parts where folks were raving about it.  But tonight, I've been reading some old posts in this thread with testimony after testimony!  I'm gonna take the jump and join in.  I need to get everything first. I ordered the book just now.    You ladies have been grinding it out for a while now.  Very inspiring.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Not a stupid question at all, LadyE~, just one that needed addressing.  We are SO glad to have you.  Check-in and let us know how it goes.  We're here for you.


----------



## Stella B.

Lady Esquire said:


> That's a great idea. I'm on the Vitamin Challenge and during horribly.  This would be two challenges in one for me.
> 
> Sorry for posting such a stupid question, but I have never really dove into parts where folks were raving about it.  But tonight, I've been reading some old posts in this thread with testimony after testimony!  I'm gonna take the jump and join in.  I need to get everything first. I ordered the book just now.    You ladies have been grinding it out for a while now.  Very inspiring.



Lady E, you're right-we have been grinding it out for a while now, and loving the results. Glad you ordered the book, that's a great way to start!  This journey is so worth it!!! Personally, I know the egg cocktail helped me to grow my six inches last year, and retain; while on a 1 yr. stretch!  My new natural unchemicaled (lol-I made that word up) hair grew in so thick and textured, until it put my bone straight relaxed ends to shame!! I figured that after a year experimenting with the egg cocktail, green smoothies and protein shakes (good for the body as well), and adding more natural products like avocado oils, aloe vera gel, and henna into my reggie, I learned how to grow healthier hair. So this year I will concentrate on retention and thickening. I just recently cut off 3 inches from my ends, (back at SL) and texlaxed for the first time about a month ago. I am loving the new direction my hair is taking. So yes, I will continue to cocktail long term. It really does boost your vitamin, mineral, amino acid, and protein intake. Every cell in your body will benefit. We encourage you to come and join us-cause we love our milk and eggs y'all, milk and eggs......


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my cocktail, make sure to get yours!


----------



## Lady Esquire

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Oh Chica, i'ma give it to ya short and sweet, bcs it's all over this thread and i dont wanna be redundant...
> 
> my skin glows, i look 'younger' - better rested - my complexion has evened out - rarely do i get breakouts.
> nails are hard as a rock.
> new growth is more manageable, shinier, more supple. hair is growing really fast. i'm growing thicker hair.
> i have more energy in the morning and better focus...
> my digestion was better - but not anymore erplexed, it's back to normal (which isn't great).
> i have a bit more va-va in my va-va-voom.
> boobs have gotten fuller/perkier, butt has gotten rounder (without exercise - at all  shameful, i know)
> i gained some weight, but i've dropped some, so...i'm back at starting point, but not where i need to be.
> 
> i started this, as mentioned on page 1, bcs i was diagnosed with alopecia. this recipe is designed for people with thinning and balding hair - it is designed to regrow hair...it has done that for me. i'm still not at my goal, which is thick, heavy waistlength hair. heck, i'm not even where i used to be.  - but i'm getting there, thank You, Lord! i'm currently bsl, but not heavy and thick as i'd like - yet.
> 
> my hair has made vast improvements.
> 
> this thing works.
> i wouldn't recommend it if it didn't.
> i'd quit and advise everyone else too, as well.
> ~ just being honest.
> 
> oh yeah, i didn't use fancy, free-range eggs or anything. i used the plain 'ole cheap eggs in the grocery store, 18-egg carton.
> 
> if you are having warnings in denmark, then heed the warnings. try the powdered eggs.


 


Stella B. said:


> Lady E, you're right-we have been grinding it out for a while now, and loving the results. Glad you ordered the book, that's a great way to start! This journey is so worth it!!! Personally, I know the egg cocktail helped me to grow my six inches last year, and retain; while on a 1 yr. stretch!  My new natural unchemicaled (lol-I made that word up) hair grew in so thick and textured, until it put my bone straight relaxed ends to shame!! I figured that after a year experimenting with the egg cocktail, green smoothies and protein shakes (good for the body as well), and adding more natural products like avocado oils, aloe vera gel, and henna into my reggie, I learned how to grow healthier hair. So this year I will concentrate on retention and thickening. I just recently cut off 3 inches from my ends, (back at SL) and texlaxed for the first time about a month ago. I am loving the new direction my hair is taking. So yes, I will continue to cocktail long term. It really does boost your vitamin, mineral, amino acid, and protein intake. Every cell in your body will benefit. We encourage you to come and join us-cause we love our milk and eggs y'all, milk and eggs......


 


foxee said:


> Yes! Faster hair growth, glowing skin, stronger/longer nails, increased energy. At risk of sounding dramatic, this drink has literally changed my life! Please try it for at least 30 days. Your body will thank you for it.


 
This thread is soooooo addictive. After kinda sorta reading it, every few months or so, yesterday I finally focused in on it and read a generous amount of threads, with ladies testifying their great results. If any newbies to this thread are reading, here are some good posts to serve as inspiration. 

I've always done fruit and green smoothies. Every now and then, I'll add whey. But, this weekend I will be buying all of the ingredients for this hair cocktail, plus egg powder. I'll also throw in all of my vitamins for extra measure. 

Anyone know the differences between egg powder and egg protein powder? The latter simply has additives and flavorings?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Great post, LadyE, 
I'm not sure of the difference between the two, they seem similar, maybe the protein powder has additional protein added?  If I find additional info on this, i'll come back and share.


----------



## DesignerCurls

Checking in...
Got my cocktail on this morning...and loving it! 

ETA: Cocktail again tonight!


----------



## lillylovely

Been cocktailing for nearly 9 months. I add my spirullina and chlorella to it so I can get them in for the day.  
This cocktail has helped to change my life too. - yeah sounds dramatic but -  I am not hungry for the whole morning after I take this this - I don't get those elevenses hunger moments anymore, if I do, a cup of nettle tea and fruit will suffice.  I have lots loads of weight (size 16 - size 12). My skin and hair look great. I am 45 and look as if I am in my early thirties (so I've been told).
But... I do look after my body, I don't take sugar, white flour, dairy, meat etc and I do look after my hair so the hair growth could be down to a number of factors.

One thing I do know is that my cocktail puts me on the right track every morning and without this stabilizing factor I'm sure I would have back slidden on the good diet so far and my hair would not be getting all those hair important nutrients from the egg, wheatgerm and  lecithin.

I love my cocktail will be cocktailing for life.


----------



## DesignerCurls

Just got my cocktail on! 

Lillylovely I have added spirulina (which was apart of my regimen before I started cocktailing) and chlorella to my cocktail as well.  Really good stuff.  I want to add wheat germ.  I might stop by a health food store today. I have only been using the egg, spirulina, chlorella, powder vitamins & fruit!

Happy Cocktailing Ladies! 




lillylovely said:


> Been cocktailing for nearly 9 months. *I add my spirullina and chlorella *to it so I can get them in for the day.
> This cocktail has helped to change my life too. - yeah sounds dramatic but -  I am not hungry for the whole morning after I take this this - I don't get those elevenses hunger moments anymore, if I do, a cup of nettle tea and fruit will suffice.  I have lots loads of weight (size 16 - size 12). My skin and hair look great. I am 45 and look as if I am in my early thirties (so I've been told).
> But... I do look after my body, I don't take sugar, white flour, dairy, meat etc and I do look after my hair so the hair growth could be down to a number of factors.
> 
> One thing I do know is that my cocktail puts me on the right track every morning and without this stabilizing factor I'm sure I would have back slidden on the good diet so far and my hair would not be getting all those hair important nutrients from the egg, wheatgerm and  lecithin.
> 
> I love my cocktail will be cocktailing for life.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my cocktail on !


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Now this is what you call a testimony, not a test-a-phony!!!

Thank you soo much for sharing, Lillylovely!!!  

Cheeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrssssssss!


lillylovely said:


> Been cocktailing for nearly 9 months. I add my spirullina and chlorella to it so I can get them in for the day.
> This cocktail has helped to change my life too. - yeah sounds dramatic but - I am not hungry for the whole morning after I take this this - I don't get those elevenses hunger moments anymore, if I do, a cup of nettle tea and fruit will suffice. I have lots loads of weight (size 16 - size 12). My skin and hair look great. I am 45 and look as if I am in my early thirties (so I've been told).
> But... I do look after my body, I don't take sugar, white flour, dairy, meat etc and I do look after my hair so the hair growth could be down to a number of factors.
> 
> One thing I do know is that my cocktail puts me on the right track every morning and without this stabilizing factor I'm sure I would have back slidden on the good diet so far and my hair would not be getting all those hair important nutrients from the egg, wheatgerm and lecithin.
> 
> I love my cocktail will be cocktailing for life.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Fantastic Friday to all Egglettes!!
I did NOT get my cocktail on today, my DH drank all the soymilk.  Dratz.

I'll aim for it this evening.


----------



## Pooks

I ran outta eggs at work so no cocktail for me today


----------



## UGQueen

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Fantastic Friday to all Egglettes!!
> I did NOT get my cocktail on today, my DH drank all the soymilk. Dratz.
> 
> I'll aim for it this evening.


 
hey !

just curious have you witnessed a lot of growth or difference in your hair since you started?
do you have pics?

TIA


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You are feeling my pain!!



VeePickni said:


> I ran outta eggs at work so no cocktail for me today


 
Below's a picture from July...My hair has thickened quite a bit.  It's longer and thicker, now. Praise God!!!!  Excuse the cleavvvv...and um, don't quote the pic.  

When I started the cocktail, my ponytail was sooo thin, I wouldn't even wear it out.  Now, I can wear my pony with pleasure!



UGQueen said:


> hey !
> 
> just curious have you witnessed a lot of growth or difference in your hair since you started?
> do you have pics?
> 
> TIA


----------



## lillylovely

Wow Bronze. You have kept  that gorgeous, thick, long hair hidden from us for too long.  Why??  Your hair is such an inspiration. 
Have you got any before pics?  Is the thickness of your hair all down to the egg cocktail?  Have you used anything else to thicken it up such as castor oil?  We need to know more


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks, Lilly, I'm picture-shy, so I'm not one who's ever started a thread with "Lots of Pics!." LOl, however, to answer your question, my hair fell out in droves from alopecia.  Prior to that, I always had thick, long, relaxed bsl hair.  

The picture below is from May, and my hair was still a bit see-through.  But, honestly, it's still better than where it was when I joined the hairboard and started transitioning to natural.  My ponytail was so thin, I hated to touch it, I just wanted to cry.  My hair had deteriorated so badly that everyone around me could tell the difference, and most of them commented on it, like, "Oh my gosh, what happened to all of your hair !?"erplexed  

I've tried many topical aids, mn, being the best, however, the headaches were just unbearable, so I had to discontinue.  Most of the results you see are from the cocktail.  Oh, when I first started my journey, my hair was way too horrible for me to even consider photographing.    It was just tooo depressing.


----------



## foxee

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Below's a picture from July...My hair has thickened quite a bit.  It's longer and thicker, now. Praise God!!!!



Pretty hair and pretty lady!  Thanks for the sharing the pic, Bronze!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks Chicas!

Today I took the bold step of wearing my hair 'out' to church - not straightened,  not in a bun, but a baa...and I like it!!!  Don't know if I'll wear it to work tomorrow, but I felt soo good, liberated, even.  If my dh was here, i'd have him photograph me.  I hate taking my own pics, they never turn out right.  Man, the more i played with it, the bigger it grew - amazing!!  Lol!  I *really *like that. (I love some big hair, y'all)

Anyhoo, i'll be back on my cocktail  in the am, it has definitely helped thicken my hair - in record speed.  Drink up, Egglettes!!!


----------



## Mecca_Goddess

I've been doing my cocktail... every other day though.... I need to do better with my consistency and will work on that this week. 

All in all.... I'm still in!


----------



## grow

well Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, i'm back with my tail between my legs.

not that this doesn't work, 'cause it does, but it's just been so difficult for me to be consistent with it recently.

as you remember at my start here, i was mixing my eggs in my fresh juiced fruits and veggie drinks, but after all that washing, peeling, slicing and dicing, i got tired and/or too busy to keep up with it.

i know many have spoken of other protein drinks they mix thier eggs in, but we don't have that over here in milan, italy.

as it is, i had to order the whey protein and all that takes alot of time, energy, and not to mention the cost to get it here. (which is why i never even considered ordering the protein drinks from america)

i just don't know how to keep up.

but i must do something because it doesn't seem like my hair is growing at the fast rate it was back in jan-feb.

ok, today i've promised myself, since i don't have to go to work, I WILL do the juicing....hopefully i can check back here later on and say i did it!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Grow, why don't you k.i.s.s.?  Don't feel badly that you can't keep up with your reggie, it was quite complicated, you were doing good to hang in there as long as you did!  Try a recipe that will allow you to do it consistently.  The original recipe is so simple, I'm able to keep up with it, but if i relied on a lot of other ingredients I know I would get burnt out.   I know me.  I don't do elaborate.  It's the same way with my hair. Uh uh, I need a few steps, and I'm out.  

Great job, Mecca, if every other day works for you, hang in there!  

I got my cocktail on, join me!


----------



## lillylovely

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Oh, when I first started my journey, my hair was way too horrible for me to even consider photographing.    It was just tooo depressing.



I'm with you, I am there at the moment. Your journey is so inspiring. Thanks for the pics. Long live the cocktail.


----------



## ladysaraii

I got my shake in  (although I didn't add the WGO...bad me)

And I order the book, so far it's really good.  Thanks for the rec Bronze!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Did not get my drink on today, had breakfast with the fam...Have a good one!


----------



## Angelicus

For those that are not drinking this shake... you are missing out. It's delicious. I just had one this afternoon!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Did not get my cocktail on, had breakfast with the fam - again.  Made sure my dd was relaxed and happy before TAKS testing...


----------



## Mecca_Goddess

I was running late this morning and didn't have time to mix my cocktail, so when I stopped at the gas station i picked up this: 

http://www.nakedjuice.com/#OurJuices/Background/MainMenu/Families/Protein/bottle0

I guess this can be a substitute for the day... Hopefully I can get my cocktail tonight.  Keep cocktailin' ladies!!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I missed out today, Angelicus, but I'll be joining you this evening, bet!



Angelicus said:


> For those that are not drinking this shake... you are missing out. It's delicious. I just had one this afternoon!


 
Oooh, girlie, that sounds sooo good.  I'll have to keep this one in mind if I ever have to cocktail on the go!  Good job!



Mecca_Goddess said:


> I was running late this morning and didn't have time to mix my cocktail, so when I stopped at the gas station i picked up this:
> 
> http://www.nakedjuice.com/#OurJuices/Background/MainMenu/Families/Protein/bottle0
> 
> I guess this can be a substitute for the day... Hopefully I can get my cocktail tonight. Keep cocktailin' ladies!!!!


----------



## ladysaraii

Angelicus said:


> For those that are not drinking this shake... you are missing out. It's delicious. I just had one this afternoon!


 

What's in your shake mix?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Yeah, Angel, what's in your mix?  Share, share!


----------



## Angelicus

Hello. My shake is very simple and down right delicious. It's sick how I wake up panting like a dog for this shake.

1 organic/natural egg
2/3 c of Soy milk. I prefer unsweetened.
1/2 frozen banana
3 large frozen strawberries
2 tbs of wheat germ

It comes out tasting just like a milk shake. It's thick, rich, delicious and I have not gained weight. I recently cut my hair but my hair so I can't tell if my hair is getting longer again but it sure is growing out thicker... and let's not talk about how I have to shave every five days.

I do not use wheat germ oil (because I'm poor and scared to buy the wrong brand).

OT: I hate when people say brown eggs taste better because brown eggs come from red chickens, white eggs come from white chickens. 

Get on this shake!


----------



## Pooks

I haven't been eating right lately so the shake can't testify through my skin 

Ran outta WG oil, need to restock at some point.  Still haven't been getting up early enough for home-blended smoothies  will 'try' again next week...

I like your new avi Angelicus  very purty

*ETA:*  Just ordered more WG oil, should be here soon


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

This is my recipe, too!  I luv luv luv it ,  I'm out of strawberries and bananas right now, but it IS addictive.  It's like a delicious treat that's GOOD for you. Beat that!



Angelicus said:


> Hello. My shake is very simple and down right delicious. It's sick how I wake up panting like a dog for this shake.
> 
> 1 organic/natural egg
> 2/3 c of Soy milk. I prefer unsweetened.
> 1/2 frozen banana
> 3 large frozen strawberries
> 2 tbs of wheat germ
> 
> It comes out tasting just like a milk shake. It's thick, rich, delicious and I have not gained weight. I recently cut my hair but my hair so I can't tell if my hair is getting longer again but it sure is growing out thicker... and let's not talk about how I have to shave every five days.
> 
> I do not use wheat germ oil (because I'm poor and scared to buy the wrong brand).
> 
> OT: I hate when people say brown eggs taste better because brown eggs come from red chickens, white eggs come from white chickens.
> 
> Get on this shake!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Co-Sign with Vee, Angelicus, your avi is hawt.  What a great spokesperson you are.  If I
I hadn't tried the cocktail, with your testimonies, I would at least give it a teeny tiny shot. Lol.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Good night, Egglettes!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Just got my drink on!


----------



## Angelicus

So um bronz, when are you going to make a part 2 thread with summaries?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Oh, tha pressure! When you say summaries, do you mean testimonials and such?  Before and After kinda things?  Remember, now, a lot of Egglettes liked the thread as is, so...We shall see...


----------



## Stella B.

Well ladies, I just got my cocktail on! I did something a little different today, because I only had a half glass of rice milk left, so out of desperation I ended up pouring the rest of my Bolthouse Vanilla Chai tea in with the rice milk to make my cocktail. I then added my liquid egg, 1 tsp. of wheat getm oil, and 1/4 cup of eggnog to give it a little kick-blended it all, and I was so surprised at how great it tasted. The vanilla chai tea gave it a rich vanilla cinamony taste that was so flavorful it hid the horrid taste of the Viobin wheat germ oil! I was so happy that I stumbled up on this today, that I just had to share!  As an added bonus, the Bolthouse tea has 10 grams of protein in it, has a full day's supply of amino acids in it, and some vitamin content in it too. The tea has soy milk in it already, which helped with the mix. I think I'll be using this to replace some of the milk in my cocktail. If you like chai tea, you will like the way this blends up with the other cocktail ingredients.
Rich, creamy, and tasty!! :


----------



## ladysaraii

Has anyone tried teh Now brand of WGO?

I was wondering if it tasted any better than the Viobon which is EVERYWHERE.  Maybe we need to write them a letter and get them to improve the taste


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Now is virtually tasteless.  It's soo much better, but I can get 4 times the amount of Viobin WGO for the price.  So, I suffer through it to save $$.  It doesn't really bother me too much, now.

Get your drink on, Egglettes!


----------



## ladysaraii

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> ^Now is virtually tasteless. It's soo much better, but I can get 4 times the amount of Viobin WGO for the price. So, I suffer through it to save $$. It doesn't really bother me too much, now.
> 
> Get your drink on, Egglettes!


 

Thanks Bronze!  Why is it the cheaper stuff is always the grossest.

I think i might order a bottle and maybe I can mix them to build myself up to the Viobin. (althoug it's not bothering me too much this morning)

And btw, I'm getting my cocktail on while we speak.

My mix is :

almond milk
egg
WGO
WG
1 scoop MM Mocha protein powder

I calculated the calories in my daily allotment as avoid weight gain.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I tried Almond Milk for the first time this week, and it's great!  I will be using it for my cocktails instead of soy, from now on.

Yep, it's pretty gross.  But believe me, if you make it through 2 weeks of that stuff, you're good to go.  Your toleration will have been built up dramatically.



ladysaraii said:


> Thanks Bronze! Why is it the cheaper stuff is always the grossest.
> 
> I think i might order a bottle and maybe I can mix them to build myself up to the Viobin. (althoug it's not bothering me too much this morning)
> 
> And btw, I'm getting my cocktail on while we speak.
> 
> My mix is :
> 
> almond milk
> egg
> WGO
> WG
> 1 scoop MM Mocha protein powder
> 
> I calculated the calories in my daily allotment as avoid weight gain.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Stella B, I gotta tell ya, eggnog makes ANYTHING taste better, lol.  I even use it to make pound cakes.  Can we say ?




Stella B. said:


> Well ladies, I just got my cocktail on! I did something a little different today, because I only had a half glass of rice milk left, so out of desperation I ended up pouring the rest of my Bolthouse Vanilla Chai tea in with the rice milk to make my cocktail. I then added my liquid egg, 1 tsp. of wheat getm oil, and 1/4 cup of eggnog to give it a little kick-blended it all, and I was so surprised at how great it tasted. The vanilla chai tea gave it a rich vanilla cinamony taste that was so flavorful it hid the horrid taste of the Viobin wheat germ oil! I was so happy that I stumbled up on this today, that I just had to share! As an added bonus, the Bolthouse tea has 10 grams of protein in it, has a full day's supply of amino acids in it, and some vitamin content in it too. The tea has soy milk in it already, which helped with the mix. I think I'll be using this to replace some of the milk in my cocktail. If you like chai tea, you will like the way this blends up with the other cocktail ingredients.
> Rich, creamy, and tasty!! :


----------



## Pooks

I forgot my chlorella this morning 

Shaking it up at my desk though.  Blessed days everyone!


----------



## grow

hi ladies!

i was precautious about writing in until i DID something about my predicament, so NOW i can happily say that last week, I DID MY EGG SHAKE 6 DAYS OUT OF 7!!!

now, i'm out of the whey protein, again, but at least i think (i hope) i'm back on track!

happy cocktails, ladies!


----------



## Blaque*Angel

hope all egglettes are fine  love y'all..been so busy lately. been cocktailing it minus the egg 
<3


----------



## Pooks

Stupid me ordered the wrong WG oil, now I have to return it in the mail and wait even longer for my unrefined food grade oil to arrive 

What other oils do you guys put in your shake?  I have some virgin coconut, maybe I should use that for now...


----------



## grow

VeePickni said:


> Stupid me ordered the wrong WG oil, now I have to return it in the mail and wait even longer for my unrefined food grade oil to arrive
> 
> What other oils do you guys put in your shake? I have some virgin coconut, maybe I should use that for now...


 
i really understand how that is, VeePickni! so sad that happened...happens to me all the time, too!

i think the Coconut oil should work well! (though i've not tried it.)

i like the ceramides in Sunflower oil, so i also add that one to my cocktails and it's easily found in grocery stores.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Woke up late, did not get my cocktail.


----------



## foxee

VeePickni said:


> Stupid me ordered the wrong WG oil, now I have to return it in the mail and wait even longer for my unrefined food grade oil to arrive
> *
> What other oils do you guys put in your shake? * I have some virgin coconut, maybe I should use that for now...



I add a tablespoon of flaxseed oil instead of wheat germ oil.

About to cocktail it, Egglettes!


----------



## ladysaraii

Got my drink on.  That's 2 days in a row!  (yay me)


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Will get my cocktail tonight, running late this morning.

Have a good one!


----------



## BayAreaDream

Been doing my egg shake for about 4 months now. Every morning I do Soy Milk, raw wheat germ, wheat germ oil , lechithin and 1 large egg. Can't leave home without taking it, feels like part of my morning routine. It's pretty much my breakfast besides a banana an apple sauce. I feel like it's working for me. Health and hair wise. I'll stick with with it.


----------



## ladysaraii

I meant to ask, does anyone not eat or drink anything for 2 hours afterwards or are you a bit loose on that rule?  What's the harm?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I generally don't eat for 2 hours because I am so full anyway, but I will drink water or juice.  I'm usually uber-thirsty after the cocktail.  I have to drink something.  Anyone else experience this?   

I think it helps with absorption of nutrients if you don't eat or drink for a few hours after having the cocktail.   

So, yeah, i'm flexible with this rule.  I wouldn't eat, though.  Seems like it would also cause weight gain.


----------



## foxee

I usually wait about an hour after the cocktail to eat breakfast.  I don't use this as a meal replacement as I'm trying to gain weight.


----------



## ladysaraii

Ok thanks.  Then I won't feel bad drinking water.  I need to get more in, plus I get thirtsy as well


----------



## grow

gosh, i hadn't even caught the "don't eat or drink anything for 2 hrs." part, so i'm really glad you all posted that important info!

i got my order in and the whey protein should be arriving shortly!

i'm determined to stick with it and not let the difficulty of finding the products over here in italy get me down. my hair had been doing so well with it, it's a pity i ever stopped.

but no use crying over spilt milk when i can "utilize that spilt milk" in my cocktail and get my determintation back on track!

thanks ladies and thanks lhcf!!!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Grow, that's funny.  Use every bit o' that milk.  As Stella always says, milk and eggs, y'all, milk and eggs...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Just got my drink on!!

ETA

My wash n' go buns are beginning to get uncomfortable.  That's how I KNOW my hair is getting really THICK.
By the time my hair begins to dry, i'm ready to scream because my ponytail feels so tight.  I am NOT complaining.  This is a *very *good thing.  Lol.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my drink on!


----------



## foxee

Just cocktailed it!  I included a few chunks of fresh cantaloupe and banana.  It was divine!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I am absolutely jealous of you, Foxee!  Cantaloupe and banana sounds sooo exotic!


----------



## Pooks

Missed out on my shake yesterday, but got it back on today 

  Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

VeePickni, I heart your Avvie, Chica!  That hair is blazin'.


----------



## ladysaraii

I'm sick today so no shake.  Hopefully I can get back on track tomorrow.


----------



## Angelicus

Well I have my shake each morning and it is so delicious.  I really feel like it is making a difference in my hair growth/thickness. I do not eat for two hours after drinking my shake. However, I do drink a little water at my desk at work because I feel a little dehydrated (work = exhaustion).


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Aww, LadyS, I am so sorry you aren't feeling well.  And you were on a roll, too!  Get better soon!  Whenever I felt ill, I snapped back really quickly, and I attribute it to the cocktail and it's potent ingredients.  I've been virtually flu and cold-free this season.

Angelicus, I don't think it's your work making you dehydrated, , I think it's the cocktail.  Maybe the wheat germ?  But 32 oz of h20 will be gone in 60 seconds after I have the cocktail.  j/k

StellaB, also wanted to let you know I see you, girl.  The progress in your hair is amazing.  It looks so full, bouncy and healthy.  The sheen is the icing on the cake. 



ladysaraii said:


> I'm sick today so no shake. Hopefully I can get back on track tomorrow.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Did no grocery shopping this weekend - no cocktail this morning.  Back on my grind in the am, though!


----------



## foxee

Cocktailed it before breakfast!


----------



## Angelicus

Hello Egglettes. I buy frozen strawberries at Costco for my shake. It's about 7 dollars for a 6 lb bag. Now I won't have to slice up and freeze fresh strawberries in my spare time anymore. Costco also had huge banana bunches for 1.29 and 18-count of organic eggs for 4.79.

I also buy a bag of Bob's Red Mill Raw Wheat Germ 16 oz for about 2.50 at the natural food store. There are larger bags of it too but it spoils so easily-- I'm better off with the smaller bag.

Just had a shake this morning and it was delicious as usual. It's very sweet and I do not taste the egg at all. Maybe I could even branch out and try different fruit (I am so plain).


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Me too, Angelicus.  I have like, no creativity when it comes to the cocktail.  I heart strawberry banana, and I roll with it.  Today my cocktail only contained banana, though,, oh yeah, and some cocoa, and boy, was it Good!!


----------



## ladysaraii

Cocktailed it this morning.

dare i say, I'm hardly starting to notice the taste of the WGO.  I'd liek to try another powder flavor, but I'm afraid!

I might start blending with fruit on the weekends.  I don't have time to blend during the week, that's why I kept falling off before.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

LadyS~ You mean you really don't notice the wgo?  Say what?  LOL!  I know it's hard to believe, but if you could hang with it for at least a week, your toleration will definitely build.  And wgo is SO good for you, too!

You're a big girl, now!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my drink on!!


----------



## ladysaraii

Drinking now.  I have noticed this shaker doesn't blend up the egg as well as the blender did.  *wrinkles nose*


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yeah, LadyS, I couldn't imagine shaking-up my cocktail.  I need to not see that thing to drink it.  It can *not *look like an egg to me, lol.


----------



## Pooks

Hey ya'll

My unrefined WGO should be arriving tomorrow 



Angelicus said:


> Hello Egglettes. I buy frozen strawberries at Costco for my shake. It's about 7 dollars for a 6 lb bag. Now I won't have to slice up and freeze fresh strawberries in my spare time anymore. Costco also had huge banana bunches for 1.29 and 18-count of organic eggs for 4.79.
> 
> I also buy a bag of Bob's Red Mill Raw Wheat Germ 16 oz for about 2.50 at the natural food store. There are larger bags of it too but it spoils so easily-- I'm better off with the smaller bag.
> 
> *I keep mine in the fridge, but I've been using the same bag for a good while.  How can you tell it has spoiled please? *
> 
> Just had a shake this morning and it was delicious as usual. It's very sweet and I do not taste the egg at all. Maybe I could even branch out and try different fruit (I am so plain).


----------



## ladysaraii

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Yeah, LadyS, I couldn't imagine shaking-up my cocktail. I need to not see that thing to drink it. It can *not *look like an egg to me, lol.


 

It doesn't look like an egg, the protein powder hides it, its just that sometimes you'll drink and get a glob of egg in your mouth.  but i probabl just need to shake it better


----------



## rissa146

Wow.  What a great story!  I don't know if im bold enough to drink a raw egg though.


----------



## foxee

rissa146 said:


> Wow.  What a great story!  I don't know if im bold enough to drink a raw egg though.



Blend some fruit with the recipe on page one of this thread.  Banana works well. You'll never taste the egg.


----------



## SweetlyBlessed

I add strawberries and vanilla ice cream and it's a strawberry shake for me.  But please note, I add lots of ice cream to up the calories galore bc I'm aiming to gain weight. 

But yes, like Foxee states...blend some fruit!


----------



## Angelicus

Hey Ladies,

You can tell that the raw wheat germ is spoiled by just smelling it. It has a very um... weird smell when it goes bag. I can't describe the smell though


----------



## Pooks

WG oil has arrived - 100% pure cold pressed.  Tomorrow I find out if it tastes 

a) icky 
b) yucky 
c) retch-worthy
d) all of the above



Hope its average, but hey I know the benefits will be worth it anyways.  Happy Friday Egglettes!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

VeePicknii, I'll take D)All of the above for $500, please.

Yeah, it's not gonna be good, if you ordered Viobin  ---- but you will get used to it in about....2 weeks.  It won't even phase you anymore.

Let me know what I won once you try it, 'kay?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Did not get my cocktail on yesterday or today.  Will get it this weekend, *crosses fingers*


----------



## Pooks

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> VeePicknii, I'll take D)All of the above for $500, please.
> 
> *Yeah, it's not gonna be good, if you ordered Viobin* ---- but you will get used to it in about....2 weeks. It won't even phase you anymore.
> 
> Let me know what I won once you try it, 'kay?


 
Yeah I had the Viobin brand before, this is a new brand I'm using which is produced in the UK.  more info here: http://www.enaissance.co.uk/acatalog/info_2668.html


----------



## Vintageglam

^^^ OOH Vee your hair looks lush in your AVI


----------



## Pooks

^^ Gracias my darling!


----------



## Vintageglam

btw what has happened to everyone's siggies???


----------



## Angelicus

Um. I have a cocktail each morning. I think I need to post more pics for you non-believers.


----------



## Stella B.

Hey all! I got my cocktail on this morning around lunchtime. I seem to do better with it when I fix it in between breakfast and lunch. I'm finally starting to get use to the Viobin wheat germ oil. That stuff is so strong, it affects every taste bud in my mouth. lol  I am happier with the flavor now too when I mix it with my Bolthouse chai tea- 1/2 cup mixed with 1/2 cup of whatever milk I'm into this week. So, so good! My hair is so thick and blunt on the ends (cutting off relaxed damaged ends  4 inches are gone, about 2 more inches to be gone by August) I'm glad I stopped combing every day and I've added JBCO and ceramides to my reggie. I'm laughing at you Bronze-love how you're throwing our team mantra out there. But everybody knows it doesn't get much better than this drink combo. Milk and eggs, y'all, milk and eggs!!!...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Milk n' eggs...Who knew?

I am not cocktailing, because, you know, it's the weeeeeekend, baby!  I really need to post some more pics as well.  This stuff is Tha Truth!

Everyone's hair in their avis and siggis look so delish!  I can see the progress, you guys.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## foxee

I was going to skip the cocktail this morning, but I just can't help myself!  My body craves it.  Yesterday my father commented on how clear my skin is.  He's seen me struggle with severe eczema and acne all my life.

Keep cocktailing, Egglettes!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Good Morning, Egglettes, No Cocktail for me!  My DH slurped up all my almond AND soymilk...so I'll be back on the saddle tomorrow.

Have a great one!


----------



## DesignerCurls

Haven't checked in in awhile but have been cocktailing it just about everyday.
Just got my cocktail ON!!!  I can see the benefits ladies!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Had a great cocktail today!!  Get yours!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Just wanted to share a few recent pics to note my progress.
These are in progression from most recent to well, less recent? LOL!
Anyhoo, they are in the opposite direction. 

I've made progress, don't you think?

Drink up, Egglettes, Drink up!!!


----------



## Angelicus

Hi. I just wanted to add that my shake has 16 grams of protein in it when following the recipe. Awesome shake, awesome nutrients and my hair is thick! I usually get a relaxer every three months but it's only 6 weeks post and my hair needs to be relaxed again. I am trying to hold off as much as I can but the shake is making my hair, nails and body hair (tmi) grow too fast.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Angelicus said:


> Hi. I just wanted to add that my shake has 16 grams of protein in it when following the recipe. Awesome shake, awesome nutrients and my hair is thick! I usually get a relaxer every three months but it's only 6 weeks post and my hair needs to be relaxed again. I am trying to hold off as much as I can but the shake is making my hair, nails and body hair (tmi) grow too fast.


 
LOL!  I know the feeling...I've always been a hairy camper, but now, I'm feeling like a Lioness, for real...

16grams of protein?  That's pretty darn good.  And tasty, too.  I am really beginning to see and feel the volume in my hair.  
I received sooooooo many compliments today, yesterday, the day before, last week, I have to pinch myself.  

*I PRAISE YOU, LORD!!!!!!!* 

I couldn't have done it without You!!!

Ladies, try it.  Just try it for 2 months and you will know for a fact that this thing works.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Missed my cocktail...dag.  Woke up waaaaay too late.


----------



## foxee

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Just wanted to share a few recent pics to note my progress.
> These are in progression from most recent to well, less recent? LOL!
> Anyhoo, they are in the opposite direction.
> 
> I've made progress, don't you think?
> 
> Drink up, Egglettes, Drink up!!!



  Your hair!  That should clear things up for all the non-believers!

If any one of you are worried about the taste of a raw egg, just add one banana and another fruit like strawberries, blueberries or even mango.  The drink will have the same consistency of a smoothie and you won't taste any egg at all.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks Foxee!  It didn't happen all at once, but consistency does payoff.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~

Bronze you're right!! Consistency does pay off.


I haven't been at all and so need to be determined (by God's grace) and do so. 

I went to get my hair trimmed today and it made me sad for a bit to see the difference in my hair. 
My older hair is thin and many areas are broken down to stronger growth. But with my hair stetched (in comb) it was awesome to see how thick and full the new growth is. Didn't think about it until my way home.

Knowing how much better my hair will look, bit by bit, I'm going to cut down my hair to the sections obviously healthier due to the shake.
And *continue *to grow gorgeous, *healthy hair*!

Thank you so much for sharing this with us. And Keep it up ladies.


Stats: 
Natural (3 years (6months caring)) OS pattern, fine/thick strands w/ medium being dominant, dense and somewhat coarse.
With this system, 4something.

Have a wond3rful day, evening, night egglettes!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks Vintage Queen!  

I was so ashamed of the condition my hair was in, I hardly took pictures.  The pictures that you see are the result of some progress in the hair, to be honest.  I was even worse off than this.

But, God is Faithful...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

bumping this up


----------



## prettyplump04

I dunno if anyone mentioned this on this thread yet but Benevia is high in Amino Acids and B vitamins which is essential in growing healthy hair. Not to mention it dont taste bad either. Its very fruity like a typical fruit drink u get at the corner store


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Egglettes, got my cocktail on!


----------



## Angelicus

OMG I just saw Bronz's progress! GIRL YOU BETTER GROW! Wow. You make me want to drink another egg shake lol.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks, Angelicus!!!  

Aiming for waistlength, heck, i'm checking out the hiplength thread, lol!!!
Y'all, let's do this.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Good morning, no cocktail today....Blessings to ya!


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~

After a long while I've had my egg shake w/chlorella.


I'm going to udate (annoy some) and edit this post every day that I drink it.


Thanks to Bronze and the rest keeping me encouraged. xX


*1.* 23/05/10,  *2*.25/05/10,  *3*.26/05/10, *4*.28/05/10, *5*.01/06/10,  *6*.02/06/10, *7*.03/06/10, *8*.03/06/10,   *9*.05/06/10,   *10*.06/06/10, *11th*.,*12th*., *13th*. *14th *., *15th* , *16th*. *17th*. *18th*. *19th*. *20th*. *23rd*. *27th*.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Vintage, annoy who?  Girl, please. Do you.
We're here for support.

((BIG HUG))


----------



## Aggie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Just wanted to share a few recent pics to note my progress.
> These are in progression from most recent to well, less recent? LOL!
> Anyhoo, they are in the opposite direction.
> 
> I've made progress, don't you think?
> 
> Drink up, Egglettes, Drink up!!!


 
I am indeed impressed with all this lush-ous loveliness covering your head BBB. I love it a lot!!! I am so happy for you my dear. God bless.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Aww, thank you sweet Aggie!  God Bless you, too!


----------



## Aggie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Aww, thank you sweet Aggie! God Bless you, too!


 You're welcomed hun, I speak only the truth.


----------



## trinigul

Hey you all!
Well I haven't been cocktailing for a little while.  My breatises were just getting tooooo big  (and they're heavy too).  I was doing 2 eggs a day.  Maybe I'll start up again with 1.  Anyway, I was consistent for 6 months (October '09 thru March '10) and I am still reaping the great rewards:
#1 - nails still very hard and growing like weeds
#2 - FOUGHT!!! with last year's banana clip last Sunday.  My hair is so thick, strong and glossy. I have some 2-strand twists in and they are just...JUICY!  No scalp showing.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Been missing you, Trini!  Welcome back!
Glad you are still reaping rewards of the cocktail.
I know I am.

Got my drink on...


----------



## grow

i've been drinking my egg mix since i got back on track!
switching to regular juice instead of juicing is really working! 
thanks B!


----------



## Sugarshoc

Ok, ladies.  I got my wheat germ today and I'm ordering the oil.  I'm going to drink my shake at night.  I'm about to make it now.  I can't wait to see results.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Sugarshoc to our Nest!!!

What's your goal?  You will see results pretty quickly, but ofcourse, you probably already know that, lol!

I did not get my cocktail on, Egglettes, but I did get a couple of boiled eggs in...does that count?

Have a blessed night!!


----------



## trinigul

grow said:


> i've been drinking my egg mix since i got back on track!
> switching to regular juice instead of juicing is really working!
> thanks B!


 

Must be something in the air.  Four Magic Bullets and a Vitamix later and all I want to do is down Bolthouse juices.  Not feeling guilty either.


----------



## Miss_C

Hi Ladies, I've been kind of  around on this page and I thought why not try it myself? So I've been drinking it for about a week now and :wow:

I feel pretty good! i have been doing my shake with protien powder, almond milk, egg, flax and primrose oils. Sometimes I add fruit or bolthouse juice or even blend in some spinach. Yummy! 

I found this site that has delicious recipies for protien shakes. http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/proteinshakes.htm I'm sure some of you ladies may use these to mix it up every once in awhile. 

Thanks for the inspiration Egglettes!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Ciarfam to our Nest!

So you're hooked, huh?  The Cocktail definitely does that to ya!

Glad to have ya.


----------



## Pooks

A persistent dark rash about the size of a 5p piece / dime which I had on my hand has stopped itching, the skin is no longer raised and the skin is almost back to normal!  I'm contributing it to my shake and in particular the new brand of WG oil I started using. 

Still using store bought smoothies to bulk out my shake with the occasional home blend on the weekends - I think this is my new norm.  I hardly ever get tempted by a solid breakfast now, I just want my cocktail first thing!

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend, God bless!


----------



## Marquette

I love this shake, I have been drinking it for about 8 mts. I did give it a break for awhile and I could notice the difference in a bad way. So I got back on it, I did have to change from soy milk to almond milk but it really makes your hair grow thick and healthy.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Jaime to our Nest!!!

Thank you for sharing your results on the cocktail.  Post more often, okay?


VeePickni, I'm so glad you are reaping the benefits.  Have a blessed weekend, too!

I promise you, I contribute my good health to the cocktail.  I have hardly had cold or flu since I started this over a year ago.  If I get any symptoms, they go away immediately.

Drink up, everyone!


----------



## foxee

I just picked up some of the sweetest, freshest strawberries for my cocktail!


----------



## Mahalarika

Hi everyone! I've been lurking for a while and I found this forum on the internet because I've been having HUGE problems with my hair and my best friend mentioned a drink that she used to have when she was younger that helped hair growth and gave me some of the ingredients that it had I googled it and voila! It brought me here.  

Bronze, I'm very interested in your story because I have lost a ton of my hair (so bad that you can see scalp and I'm very embarrassed when my hair is wet). I had an accident 2 years ago and my doctor told me the stress and shock of the accident  caused my hair loss.  Not sure of it's just telogen effluvium or actual alopecia.

How long did it take drinking the shake to notice an improvement in your scalp filling in?  I've been trying EVERYTHING to get my hair to grow back and I'm fed up and very worried. I can't be BALD!  

I bought the books "Natural Way to Super Beauty" by Mary Ann Crenshaw and "Healthy Hair and Common Sense" by Dale Alexander and have started taking the shake religiously about 3 weeks ago but I don't yet notice a marked improvement.

My recipe is:
3/4 cup vanilla almond milk
1 organic egg
2 tablespoons of wheat germ
1 tablespoon of lecithin granules
1 tablespoon of chia seeds (got this from Dale Alexander book this is in the original recipe)
frozen strawberries

I tried it with the wheat germ oil (viobin) and it made me gag so badly that I had to remove the oil to be able to drink the shake.

Praying that this works for me like it did for you and that I get all of my hair back and then some.

Thanks for this thread.  It's given me hope that there is something out there that will help me.


----------



## Pooks

Thanks for posting *Mahalarika*!

I believe you will see great results as long as you are consistent with your shake maintain an otherwise healthful diet. Take pictures periodically to document your hair's recovery, I'm sure you'll be sharing progress in the coming months.

Stay blessed Egglettes!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I'm going to restart when I get my wheat germ oil.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Mahalarika to our Nest!!!
Welcome Back Egglette DDTexlaxed to our Nest!!!

Mahalarika, please take pictures to document your hair and scalp, like VeePickni shared.  It is so easy to think we aren't making progress, when, in fact we are.  I absolutely hated to photograph my hair and scalp - it was just so atrocious!!  But, i'm glad i did.  Now, I can actually see what has taken place, instead of using my memories/imagination to deceive me.  This is so important - that way you won't give up, because you'll see that it's working.

Also, give yourself about 3 months to make progress in your hair - i think the book calls for 6.  You have to give those follicles time to heal and sprout, in my opinion.  Just dedicate 6 months to this and you won't be sorry.  Take pictures at least monthly, and you'll have proof.

All of the other side effects, skin, nails, libido you'll notice pretty soon - like probably, now, if you have been on this a month.

I am getting so many compliments and that's how i know i've made some major progress - i'm getting weave-checked again.  I used to get hair compliments ALL the time, and then they just stopped coming .  But, i wasn't delusional, my hair was jacked.  But, thank God, it's coming baaaaack .

I really wish i had taken more pictures, but, you live and learn.  The ones that I did take are pretty impressive to me.  And, get this, I only started taking pics *after* my hair was showing progress!  Those first images are after my hair had IMPROVED and i had built up courage to take photos. ohwell:

Anyway, remain consistent, check-in often and try to tolerate that wheat germ oil.  If you can just hold your nose and chug it down for at least 9 days, you'll be able to handle it forever.  WGO is powerful stuff, you don't want to leave it out of your cocktail.

Blessings everyone~
Happy Memorial Day!




Mahalarika said:


> Hi everyone! I've been lurking for a while and I found this forum on the internet because I've been having HUGE problems with my hair and my best friend mentioned a drink that she used to have when she was younger that helped hair growth and gave me some of the ingredients that it had I googled it and voila! It brought me here.
> 
> Bronze, I'm very interested in your story because I have lost a ton of my hair (so bad that you can see scalp and I'm very embarrassed when my hair is wet). I had an accident 2 years ago and my doctor told me the stress and shock of the accident caused my hair loss. Not sure of it's just telogen effluvium or actual alopecia.
> 
> How long did it take drinking the shake to notice an improvement in your scalp filling in? I've been trying EVERYTHING to get my hair to grow back and I'm fed up and very worried. I can't be BALD!
> 
> I bought the books "Natural Way to Super Beauty" by Mary Ann Crenshaw and "Healthy Hair and Common Sense" by Dale Alexander and have started taking the shake religiously about 3 weeks ago but I don't yet notice a marked improvement.
> 
> My recipe is:
> 3/4 cup vanilla almond milk
> 1 organic egg
> 2 tablespoons of wheat germ
> 1 tablespoon of lecithin granules
> 1 tablespoon of chia seeds (got this from Dale Alexander book this is in the original recipe)
> frozen strawberries
> 
> I tried it with the wheat germ oil (viobin) and it made me gag so badly that I had to remove the oil to be able to drink the shake.
> 
> Praying that this works for me like it did for you and that I get all of my hair back and then some.
> 
> Thanks for this thread. It's given me hope that there is something out there that will help me.


 


VeePickni said:


> Thanks for posting *Mahalarika*!
> 
> I believe you will see great results as long as you are consistent with your shake maintain an otherwise healthful diet. Take pictures periodically to document your hair's recovery, I'm sure you'll be sharing progress in the coming months.
> 
> Stay blessed Egglettes!


 


DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm going to restart when I get my wheat germ oil.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I c u, Vintage Queen...Keep up the great work!




~Vintage Queen~ said:


> After a long while I've had my egg shake w/chlorella.
> 
> 
> I'm going to udate (annoy some) and edit this post every day that I drink it.
> 
> 
> Thanks to Bronze and the rest keeping me encouraged. xX
> 
> 
> *1.* 23/05/10, *2*.25/05/10, *3*.26/05/10, *4*.28/05/10


----------



## Mahalarika

Bronze and VeePickni thanks so much for your helpful replies!   I am totally mortified at the state of my scalp and hair but you are right I should take pictures to document my progress because looking and obsessing about my (lack of) hair and seeing myself in the mirror everyday, maybe I just can't see the progress for myself. 

I have spent countless hours researching on the net any alternative treatments that might be able to help me in my quest to grow all of my hair back and was wondering if anyone else is trying evening primrose oil and coconut oil scalp massages to regrow hair?  I'm trying these too.

As far as the disgusting wheat germ oil goes, i'm gonna just try to hold my nose and down a tablespoonful of it on it's own before I drink the shake and maybe it won't make me gag so much that way.

I've switched to almond milk and hopefully I won't balloon up from the calories in this shake.

Good Sunday to you all!


----------



## lizzyb168

I dont know if this has been mentioned before, but cant you make all your cocktail mixes on sunday and refridgerate them for the whole week so you wont have to make one individually everyday????


----------



## Angelicus

lizzyb168 said:


> I dont know if this has been mentioned before, but cant you make all your cocktail mixes on sunday and refridgerate them for the whole week so you wont have to make one individually everyday????


I wouldn't suggest doing this.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Lizzyb168, it has been suggested before, but it wouldn't be a good idea, imo, because of the raw egg.  It would make things so much easier, but i wouldn't want that egg fermenting and stuff,,,,i wouldn't try it, so i wouldn't suggest it to anyone else.

I did think of mixing everything else together and then popping in the egg the day you need it...but haven't tried it yet.

Thanks for helping, though.   Keep the ideas coming!!


lizzyb168 said:


> I dont know if this has been mentioned before, but cant you make all your cocktail mixes on sunday and refridgerate them for the whole week so you wont have to make one individually everyday????


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Where's everybody??? LOL!!

I've been on cocktail hiatus since the end of last month, ready to kick it n gear.  Got my cocktail on, get yours!!!


----------



## Chrissy811

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Where's everybody??? LOL!!
> 
> I've been on cocktail hiatus since the end of last month, ready to kick it n gear.  Got my cocktail on, get yours!!!



I'm here I fell off big time after caught the flu early this spring will be cocktailing tonite.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~

Are any of you adding alfalfa seeds to your shake? If so, how do you keep from having to eat it with a spoon? They always seem to stay at the bottom of my cup.

My shake now consists of:
1/2 egg(s)
Wheat Germ
wheat germ or Cod liver oil
Sunflower, Pumpkin and Alfalfa seeds
Chlorella

Also, is anyone taking msm with/soon after the shake cause I read something about how omegas and msm should be avoided due to blood thinning/

Thanks for any info shared.
Wishing you all a good week

~Vintage Queen~ xX


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~

~Thanks Bronze, I'm good. Not perfect but much improvement as I like taking it now.

Chrissy811 I hope you're feeling much better now.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I'm glad you are back in the mix.  This is the most i've ever been so inconsistent.  .  It's kinda like, oh, my hair is doing sooo much better, I can kinda miss the cocktail and be alright...well, I don't want to regress, so i'm gonna remain on point until i reach my goal of waistlength.  I may begin cocktailing 3 days a week, though.




Chrissy811 said:


> I'm here I fell off big time after caught the flu early this spring will be cocktailing tonite.


 
I have not added anything other than flaxseeds to my cocktail, so I have no advice on how to make that work.  Do you drink with a straw?  That may help.  I always cocktail with a straw.

I tried adding gelatin to my drink, but it was soooo thick, I got a headache just trying to slurp.   I had to nix it.



~Vintage Queen~ said:


> Are any of you adding alfalfa seeds to your shake? If so, how do you keep from having to eat it with a spoon? They always seem to stay at the bottom of my cup.
> 
> My shake now consists of:
> 1/2 egg(s)
> Wheat Germ
> wheat germ or Cod liver oil
> Sunflower, Pumpkin and Alfalfa seeds
> Chlorella
> 
> I started msm, but stopped because my pills were so huge, it was just oo much to swallow.  At the time i took a ton of supplements.  now, i'm down to l-cysteine and a women's multi.  I will probably start omegas in the future - again.
> 
> Also, is anyone taking msm with/soon after the shake cause I read something about how omegas and msm should be avoided due to blood thinning/
> 
> Thanks for any info shared.
> Wishing you all a good week  Have a great one, too!  Keep posting!
> 
> ~Vintage Queen~ xX


----------



## foxee

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Where's everybody??? LOL!!
> 
> I've been on cocktail hiatus since the end of last month, ready to kick it n gear.  Got my cocktail on, get yours!!!



Still cocktailing daily.  It's the first thing I do after I roll out of bed.


----------



## Angelicus

Hello, I tried using other fruit: I purchased a bag of frozen fruit from costco that had small strawberries, mango, papaya, and pineapple. I won't be buying it again. I guess I'm just a berry/banana kind of girl.

I am actually going to have my cocktail tonight (couldn't get one this morning, late for work). I hope I am not bouncing off the walls.

I am about to do a healthy eating habits challenge for my hair and face (it is nasty all over again and I am getting on accutane). This daily shake is going to help me reach my goals!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Got my drink on!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Had a nice frosty cocktail this morning. 

The hair compliments just keep coming.  yaay!

 Have a good one!


----------



## Mahalarika

Making my shake daily.  Anyone notice that their hair changing texture from this shake?  I've had fine hair all of my life and it seems that the new hair close to the scalp that is growing in feels coarser.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I can't say that my hair feels coarser, but the change I feel, Mahalarika, is added strength and suppleness - and thicker strands (maybe that is what feels coarser to you?).  My hair, without product, doesn't feel dry.  It actually feels conditioned and maybe, i could say, softer, kinda.  

My new growth is so much thicker than my ends.  I have about 2 inches of relaxed ends that i haven't trimmed because i don't want to deal with single strand knots.  I think i'll trim them in August, though.

Thanks for posting and hopefully others will post on their experience with this.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

In a hurry to get out, but I still cocktailed it today.


----------



## Mahalarika

Bronze or anyone else wanted to also ask about people's experiences with weight gain from this shake.  Any tips on how to keep it in check?  I counted up the calories in my shake and it was like 450! Don't wanna gain a ton of weight from this.  Also, was reading up about using blackstrap molasses to reverse gray hair.  Anyone doing this?


----------



## foxee

Mahalarika said:


> Bronze or anyone else wanted to also ask about people's experiences with weight gain from this shake.  Any tips on how to keep it in check?  I counted up the calories in my shake and it was like 450! Don't wanna gain a ton of weight from this.  Also, was reading up about using blackstrap molasses to reverse gray hair.  Anyone doing this?



Mahalarika, are you using this as a meal replacement?  I've gained weight, but only because I eat a full breakfast about an hour or so after the shake (but I'm intentionally trying to put on a few pounds).  Sorry no info about the molasses.  Sounds interesting, though.


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Where's everybody??? LOL!!
> 
> I've been on cocktail hiatus since the end of last month, ready to kick it n gear.  Got my cocktail on, get yours!!!


Hey, all! I'm still here, and still cocktailing. I'm newly texlaxed now, and love the full thickness of my hair. My thin relaxed ends are almost gone. I have about 1 inch left, which I will be trimming off in August. I'm gonna have to post pics of my new shorter lush hair hemline, which I attribute to the hair cocktail. I'll be getting my cocktail on tomorrow!!!


----------



## Angelicus

Mahalarika said:


> Making my shake daily.  Anyone notice that their hair changing texture from this shake?  I've had fine hair all of my life and it seems that the new hair close to the scalp that is growing in feels coarser.


Hi, I don't know about my texture changing but my hair feels weird. My new growth feels oily/moisturized-- I don't even bother flat ironing the growth after relaxing because I like the way the new growth feels.


----------



## Mahalarika

foxee said:


> Mahalarika, are you using this as a meal replacement?  I've gained weight, but only because I eat a full breakfast about an hour or so after the shake (but I'm intentionally trying to put on a few pounds).  Sorry no info about the molasses.  Sounds interesting, though.



Hey Foxee, yes I'm using the shake as a meal replacement and only having that for breakfast since it is high in calories.  I was previously using soy milk in the shake but I stopped that and am using almond milk now because I think the soy was making me and my boobs bigger! 

The molasses thing sounds interesting to me too. People are saying that taking one tablespoon of the blackstrap molasses a day can turn your hair back to it's original color from grey and can shrink fibroids so I thought what the hell?  I'll give it a shot


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

No cocktail for me today ~ Have a good one!


----------



## lillylovely

Mahalarika said:


> Bronze or anyone else wanted to also ask about people's experiences with weight gain from this shake.  Any tips on how to keep it in check?  I counted up the calories in my shake and it was like 450! Don't wanna gain a ton of weight from this.  Also, was reading up about using blackstrap molasses to reverse gray hair.  Anyone doing this?



Do you add Lecithin granules to your shake - it is full of choline, iniositol, vitamin e (all good for the hair) and a natural fat emulsifier.  I add mine to the shake. I do avoid junk food, sugar and white flour  but I eat alot of healthy foods and  have gone down from a size 16 to a size 12 since taking this shake every morning.


----------



## ladysaraii

Hey y'all, I'm on hiatus this month since I'm on the master cleanse.  I can't wait to get back on it.

And I had started taking lecithin, I think I'll be adding it to my shake


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Is there anything you can replace the wheat germ stuff with? All I have is the milk and the eggs... But I will still try it with just those two ingredients in a few minutes,


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Chelz to our Nest!!!! 
Oh, it's on, now!!!  Girl, you keep the juice thread on and poppin'!  I go over there and just ROLL!  LOL!  

I would definitely start with the basics if i were you.  Like Stella says, milk and eggs, milk and eggs...  Wheat germ is important, you can get toasted wheat germ from cereal aisle at the grocery store.  As a sub, Lecithin granules are good as well, i take lecithin liquid - terrible, though, can't wait til i use it all up and then i'll go to granules in my cocktail.

Let us know how things go with your cocktail.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

So good to hear from you, Lilly!!
Congrats on your weight release!  I can't wait to emulate you.  How does it feel?  How's your hair?

I take liquid lecithin and it's hideous.  I refuse to let it go to waste, so i have another bottle and then i'm done with it.  Can't wait to get the granules.

I think i may up my dosage of it, too, so it can work like leci--thin.

Keep posting, chica.



lillylovely said:


> Do you add Lecithin granules to your shake - it is full of choline, iniositol, vitamin e (all good for the hair) and a natural fat emulsifier. I add mine to the shake. I do avoid junk food, sugar and white flour but I eat alot of healthy foods and have gone down from a size 16 to a size 12 since taking this shake every morning.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

LadyS~ glad to hear from you, too.  The master cleanse is wonderful!  I enjoy just drinking the lemonade.  let us know when you get back on your cocktail.



ladysaraii said:


> Hey y'all, I'm on hiatus this month since I'm on the master cleanse. I can't wait to get back on it.
> 
> And I had started taking lecithin, I think I'll be adding it to my shake


----------



## ladysaraii

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> So good to hear from you, Lilly!!
> Congrats on your weight release! I can't wait to emulate you. How does it feel? How's your hair?
> 
> I take liquid lecithin and it's hideous. I refuse to let it go to waste, so i have another bottle and then i'm done with it. Can't wait to get the granules.
> 
> I think i may up my dosage of it, too, so it can work like leci--thin.
> 
> Keep posting, chica.


 

How much lecithin do you need to take for it to work as a weight loss agent?  i think I was taking 1tbsp of the granules before


----------



## lillylovely

Hey guys,  I don't know how to multiquote but here goes about Lecithin...

Hey Bronze, you feel like an old friend - you have changed my life girl...

How does the weightloss feel?  Amazing, I always thought I was doomed to be fat - I can't begin to explain, waking up and seeing thin legs and a flat stomach words cant really describe - oh by the way no exercise here just cutting out wheat, flour, dairy, sugar and meat  - it's very strict and you can only do it slowly and  little by little replace the foods we love with filling alternatives e.g rice cakes, jacket potatoes, spelt flour. 

I can eat lots of good tasty food   - like yeasterday I made an apple crumble with spelt flour, raisons and soy butter and plain stewed apples with cinnamon and no sugar. Slowly by slowly I just didnt need sugar, I get my sugar from fruit and dried fruit 

Every morning I have my shake, that is my starting point - I have 2 full glasses and I dont need to eat until lunch time. In between I will drink healthy teas or eat a piece of fruit or two rice cakes but only if I need to.

My hair?  It is thicker and longer but my low density, fine stranded hair just broke and shed so much as I didnt realise I was over moisturising it - it needed protein - I am so late! It has taken me 2 years to realise my hair shouldn't feel like mush but should feel strong.

Ladysaraii - I use 2 tablespoons of lecithin in my shake - everyday without fail. If you dont put it in your shake you can just sprinkle it over other foods that you eat. Just take it consistently, I really believe it works.

Sorry this post is so long - hope it helps someone.


----------



## Mahalarika

lillylovely said:


> Do you add Lecithin granules to your shake - it is full of choline, iniositol, vitamin e (all good for the hair) and a natural fat emulsifier.  I add mine to the shake. I do avoid junk food, sugar and white flour  but I eat alot of healthy foods and  have gone down from a size 16 to a size 12 since taking this shake every morning.




Yup. I've used lecithin and chia seeds from the very beginning.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Egglettes, no cocktail today - will get it for tomorrow.


----------



## foxee

Just got my cocktail on!


----------



## Angelicus

Thank you everyone for your encouraging posts. I cut my hair again  to make it even but the hair shake has given me so much new growth. Right now I am going through shrinkage-anorexia so I won't be able to tell my progress until I relax a few weeks from now.

 I love how delicious the shake is. I am back to using Strawberries and Bananas. My nails are so long and my skin has a glow. Thank you.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

After a long haitus from the shake, I'm back with it. Got lazy with it. My mom, on the other hand, has taken hers daily & her hair is growing like weeds.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

The cocktail is not to be played with.  I was trying to gauge if it would affect my new eating plan, so I was on hiatus for a lil over a week.  I really can't tell.  And i abhor missing my cocktails!!!  I'm off again this week and i'll try more carefully to monitor.

That does NOT mean that you all should miss yours!  Get that hair growing double fast during this summer growth spurt!!!  I miss my energy, too.
Foxee, thanks for posting!

Be Blessed everyone. 
Glad to have you back, Nakia.  Catch up with Moms!!
Angelicus, that hair will be back lickety-split.


----------



## ladysaraii

Started back with my shake last night.  i didn't add in the WGO, but will start back with that.  Does anyone use flaxseed instead of WGO?  Would it make a difference?

Anyhow, my mis was

unsweetened vanilla almond milk
about 1/3 a banana
some strawberries and blueberries
some spinach
plus egg and WG

It was ok.  I'll continue playing around w/ the mix until I find a good balance.  i just want to wean myself off of using juice since it has all that sugar.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Welcome Egglette Chelz to our Nest!!!!
> Oh, it's on, now!!!  Girl, you keep the juice thread on and poppin'!  I go over there and just ROLL!  LOL!
> 
> I would definitely start with the basics if i were you.  Like Stella says, milk and eggs, milk and eggs...  Wheat germ is important, you can get toasted wheat germ from cereal aisle at the grocery store.  As a sub, Lecithin granules are good as well, i take lecithin liquid - terrible, though, can't wait til i use it all up and then i'll go to granules in my cocktail.
> 
> Let us know how things go with your cocktail.



Lol!! I didnt even see this post!! 

And I know you werent lurking in that thread were you?Bad bombshell Bad
Since you "breathed" near the juice thread you will promptly be added to part #2.(Look for your name on the list). Thanks for hoppin on tha juice train, Toot Toot!!!!

Girl I dont even like white milk at all, it had me , and that egg just made it go down even slower.... I didnt even have a blender though!

And my tummy felt kinda funny later on.... Lol but I will look for the toasted wheat germ, can you eat it like cereal?!:eyebrows2


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

That sounds like a great mix, LadyS~, 

I have used flaxseed with WGO, and it was just too much, ick, the taste was blah.  I have no info on using it as a sub, but if that's what you have, i say go with it until you can get the WGO.

Did you like the taste of your mix?  Sounds quite yummy.

Have a great one, everybody!  And grow some waistlength hair, already!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I will take the  , gladly.  I've been a juicer since i started transitioning, actually.  It has helped me BUNCHES!  I even got brave and made my own juice, which i like even more than Hawaiian Silky, which is tha bidness.

You brave for taking that egg with out a proper blending.  Brave, my friend.  Try almond or soymilk, i'm sure it'll go down soooo much better.  Throw some fruit in for good measure, too.  Um, it may taste cereal like, but you'd need to add a whooooole lotta wheat germ to get that effect.  So, uh, no, just drink it.  LOL!  (The wheat germ may add pounds where you don't want 'em.)




Chelz said:


> Lol!! I didnt even see this post!!
> 
> And I know you werent lurking in that thread were you?Bad bombshell Bad
> Since you "breathed" near the juice thread you will promptly be added to part #2.(Look for your name on the list). Thanks for hoppin on tha juice train, Toot Toot!!!!
> 
> Girl I dont even like white milk at all, it had me , and that egg just made it go down even slower.... I didnt even have a blender though!
> 
> And my tummy felt kinda funny later on.... Lol but I will look for the toasted wheat germ, can you eat it like cereal?!:eyebrows2


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

On another note, what happened to the 'red' font color????????  that is just WRONGGG!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I will take the  , gladly.  I've been a juicer since i started transitioning, actually.  It has helped me BUNCHES!  I even got brave and made my own juice, which i like even more than Hawaiian Silky, which is tha bidness.
> 
> You brave for taking that egg with out a proper blending.  Brave, my friend.  Try almond or soymilk, i'm sure it'll go down soooo much better.  Throw some fruit in for good measure, too.  Um, it may taste cereal like, but you'd need to add a whooooole lotta wheat germ to get that effect.  So, uh, no, just drink it.  LOL!  (The wheat germ may add pounds where you don't want 'em.)



You know I already added your name to the list right?? I bolded your name too.:ha:

Yessssssssssss girl I just got that Hawaiian Silky and it is BANGIN!! Yes Lawdddd!:notworthy Except I later found out that Sally's sells the 16oz for cheaper than what I bought my 8oz for.

Oooooowhee that egg was just sitting there at the bottom of the cup just waitin for meh.... Can I mix it in with my cereal then?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Girl, leave that egg outta that Cereal!

>>>> and yes, i found me, bolded with a funny face, no less.  

 luved it!!  
Keep it that way, pleeeeze????  

LOLLLLL!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> *Girl, leave that egg outta that Cereal!
> *
> >>>> and yes, i found me, bolded with a funny face, no less.
> 
> luved it!!
> Keep it that way, pleeeeze????
> 
> LOLLLLL!!!





No I wasnt gonna put the egg in the cereal! I was talking about putting the toasted wheat stuff in the cereal,

Lol and I WILL mos def leave it that way,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> On another note, what happened to the 'red' font color????????  that is just WRONGGG!



Ummmmm its still there.



.......


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

The red is still there?  Why am I only seeing sienna...something's wrong with my screen!?!?!?  Oh, geez.

*blushes*  Okay, yeah, um, wheat germ in cereal, i knew that...lol!  
Truly, though, that's the ticket.  It's addictive, especially in oatmeal.  Yummm.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh, man, I found it!  ((((BIG HUG)))) to you, Chelz.  The dang plug has loosened.  I feel so much better, now.


----------



## ladysaraii

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> That sounds like a great mix, LadyS~,
> 
> I have used flaxseed with WGO, and it was just too much, ick, the taste was blah. I have no info on using it as a sub, but if that's what you have, i say go with it until you can get the WGO.
> 
> Did you like the taste of your mix? Sounds quite yummy.
> 
> Have a great one, everybody! And grow some waistlength hair, already!!


 

Thanks Bronze, I know many ladies tlak about the many benefits of flaxseed oil, so maybe I just need to take it later in the day.

the mix was okay.  i think I need to toss in some pineapple to sweeten it up a tad or use a bit less banana, idk.  Eventually i want to try adding the spirulina back in as well.


----------



## foxee

I hope you all had a great weekend.  I just cocktailed it with a new brand of flaxseed oil.  I'm not feeling this one as much as the Trader Joes brand.  This one is wayyyyy too oily tasting.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Egglettes!  Still not cocktailing this week.  Oh, how i miss it so...Have a great one.  Drink up!!!!!


----------



## foxee

Cocktailed it today with yummy summer fruit!  Banana, strawberry and cantaloupe. It toned down the oily taste of the flaxseed oil.


----------



## grow

hi ladies! i haven't had time to get on the boards lately, but i've been steadily working my program!
thanks again, B for all the helpful suggestions to get my egg shake done without having to wash, slice & dice tons of fruits&veggies.

so far, this is the progress i've made in 6 months since i joined lhcf and started egging!

happy egging ladies! it works, it really does!


----------



## foxee

^^^Excellent progress, Grow!


----------



## grow

foxee said:


> ^^^Excellent progress, Grow!


 

thank you, Foxee!

i so grateful to you ladies i can't even find words to express my gratitude!
this is the longest my hair has ever been in my entire life!


----------



## foxee

grow said:


> thank you, Foxee!
> 
> i so grateful to you ladies i can't even find words to express my gratitude!
> this is the longest my hair has ever been in my entire life!



I'm going to show your post to all my friends who think I'm NUTS for drinking raw egg.  Bet they'll be cocktailing it in no time.  Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## grow

foxee said:


> I'm going to show your post to all my friends who think I'm NUTS for drinking raw egg. Bet they'll be cocktailing it in no time. Thanks for sharing your pics!


 
that's the same thing i thought when i first started!
and of course i was worried about the taste, too!

thanks for showing them my picture, Foxee! i hope they receive the blessings in store for them too!


----------



## ladysaraii

I'm cocktailing it this morning.

I bought a travel blender from target to take to work.  Hopefully it will help me stay consistent w/ my shakes.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Egglettes, Happy Independence Day!!

Grow, your progress is extraordinary.  Thank you thank you thank you for taking pictures.  I am so happy for you.  You are living proof that the cocktail works wonders.  Can't wait to see what the next few months have in store for you...i see apl in no time at all.

Good idea with the travel blender, LadyS, does it work with batteries?

Foxee, cantaloupe in your cocktail?!  You are doing it, Mama!!!

Drink up, ladies.  
I've worn my natural hair out this week for the first time and it's H-U-G-E   - and cute, too, if i say so myself.  I can only imagine if i pick it out --- i'll probably stop traffic, lol!!


----------



## ladysaraii

bronze, it's not battery operated, you need to plug it in.

Sipping on my first 'work-made' shake this morning.


----------



## grow

i did my egg shake!

have done so every day since i last posted! ummmmm!


----------



## JollyGal

Ladies this thread is fabulous.

it is great to read all of your progress.

I have a question for you egglettes 

I am taking chlorella at the moment and wonder if taking the egg shake along with my chlorella will make me
Put on weight

I like to keep fit but I am not gym  bunny.

Thanks in advance

Xxx

ETA: is once a week a good place to start from?


----------



## Pooks

I haven't experienced any shake-related weight gain *sunhun* and I've been taking CHL before I started cocktailing and all the way through.


----------



## ladysaraii

I took the weekend off since I dont feel like lugging the wheat germ and WGO back and forth from work.  

I'm finally adding the lecithin and I think that I shall be sticking with the protein powder for now b/c the fruit was turning into a hassle.  Plus it never tasted right for me.


----------



## Pooks

Feeling great today!  Shake, chlorella, exercise = me regaining ma SBS (sexy body self) lol!


----------



## grow

VeePickni said:


> Feeling great today! Shake, chlorella, exercise = me regaining ma SBS (sexy body self) lol!


 

I'm happy for you, Vee!

did my egg shake this morning!


----------



## Pooks

grow said:


> I'm happy for you, Vee!
> 
> did my egg shake this morning!


 
Thanks babygirl, I'm happy 4 u too, you're making great progress!


----------



## grow

VeePickni said:


> Thanks babygirl, I'm happy 4 u too, you're making great progress!


 

thank you, sugar! these eggs are really doing it for us! yah!!!


----------



## foxee

Cocktailed it this morning with some sweet summer strawberries!


----------



## grow

about to go do my egg shake!

i've been doing it every day since my last post....nowdays, i can't start my day without it!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You go, Grow!  I'm feeling ya, Foxee and VeePickni!  Ya'll are on it!

I can't _wait _to resume my cocktails!!!  I straightened today and my husband blurted,* "Ummm, ummm, ummmmmmmmmmmmm.  Lawwwwd, THAT's what I'm TALKIN' BOUT!!"  *He caught me combing out my hair right before I wrapped it and hopped in the shower (he didn't realize he had said it aloud - He sounded like Lionel Richie circa Brick House/Commodores)... 

Egglettes, I do believe I'm....... MBL!!!  




Well, at least parts of me.  I hope to find my cam and post official pics.  

My hair feels HEAVY.  I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE that.
Cocktail Hour is here.


----------



## Pooks

BB...  did you just say... MBL??!!!!

  

 ​


----------



## ladysaraii

Congrats Bronze!  I hope my hair follows in your footsteps.

I've been cocktailing it up for the past couple weeks (except last weekend).  Today I left out the WGO, but added everything else.


----------



## hazlenutt

Hey ladies! I havent read all 247 pages, but I have read enough to be convinced! So I just made my first cocktail! It was actually very tasty... I almost thought I forgot something! I have a question (hopefully it wasn't already addressed), can I drink the cocktail at anytime or only in the morning? I have been drinking green smoothies religiously in the mornigs and don't realyl want to change that!


----------



## grow

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> You go, Grow! I'm feeling ya, Foxee and VeePickni! Ya'll are on it!
> 
> I can't _wait _to resume my cocktails!!! I straightened today and my husband blurted,* "Ummm, ummm, ummmmmmmmmmmmm. Lawwwwd, THAT's what I'm TALKIN' BOUT!!" *He caught me combing out my hair right before I wrapped it and hopped in the shower (he didn't realize he had said it aloud - He sounded like Lionel Richie circa Brick House/Commodores)...
> 
> Egglettes, I do believe I'm....... MBL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least parts of me. I hope to find my cam and post official pics.
> 
> My hair feels HEAVY. I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE that.
> Cocktail Hour is here.


 
THAT IS AMAZING B!!!

THANK YOU FOR SHARING THIS WONDERFUL MOMENT WITH US!!!

AND LET'S SEE THOSE GORGEOUS PICTURES!!!

THIS IS FABULOUS PROGRESS!!!

WHAT AN INSPIRATION!!!

KUTGW!!!


----------



## ladysaraii

hazlenutt said:


> Hey ladies! I havent read all 247 pages, but I have read enough to be convinced! So I just made my first cocktail! It was actually very tasty... I almost thought I forgot something! I have a question (hopefully it wasn't already addressed), can I drink the cocktail at anytime or only in the morning? I have been drinking green smoothies religiously in the mornigs and don't realyl want to change that!


 
Drink em any time.  i had mine for dinner at one point


----------



## foxee

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> You go, Grow!  I'm feeling ya, Foxee and VeePickni!  Ya'll are on it!
> 
> I can't _wait _to resume my cocktails!!!  I straightened today and my husband blurted,* "Ummm, ummm, ummmmmmmmmmmmm.  Lawwwwd, THAT's what I'm TALKIN' BOUT!!"  *He caught me combing out my hair right before I wrapped it and hopped in the shower (he didn't realize he had said it aloud - He sounded like Lionel Richie circa Brick House/Commodores)...
> 
> Egglettes, I do believe I'm....... MBL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least parts of me.  I hope to find my cam and post official pics.
> 
> My hair feels HEAVY.  I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE that.
> Cocktail Hour is here.



What?!  That's awesome, Bronze.  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Stella B.

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> You go, Grow!  I'm feeling ya, Foxee and VeePickni!  Ya'll are on it!
> 
> I can't _wait _to resume my cocktails!!!  I straightened today and my husband blurted,* "Ummm, ummm, ummmmmmmmmmmmm.  Lawwwwd, THAT's what I'm TALKIN' BOUT!!"  *He caught me combing out my hair right before I wrapped it and hopped in the shower (he didn't realize he had said it aloud - He sounded like Lionel Richie circa Brick House/Commodores)...
> 
> Egglettes, I do believe I'm....... MBL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least parts of me.  I hope to find my cam and post official pics.
> 
> My hair feels HEAVY.  I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE that.
> Cocktail Hour is here.



Go Bronze!!!! What a cute testimony from hubby! I know your hair is making progress, and looking gorjuss! Keep on cocktailing, girlie, I know I am!!!
Drink up y'all...milk and eggs; yep, milk and eggs!!!!!!


----------



## Angelicus

I still have a shake daily. It tastes really good. I won't make it with mango/papaya/pineapple anymore  I guess my body just doesn't like those type of fruits.


----------



## Pooks

Today's the first day in the longest that I've had no shake.  Upset tummy.


----------



## grow

VeePickni said:


> Today's the first day in the longest that I've had no shake. Upset tummy.


 
ouch. i hope your tummy feels better soon, sugar!


----------



## Pooks

^^ Thanks babe.  Today was my first day back on board.


----------



## grow

VeePickni said:


> ^^ Thanks babe. Today was my first day back on board.


 
well, welcome back, Vee!
i'm so glad you are feeling better!
we have got to stay in good shape to take care of our hair, right?
if i don't feel well, it no longer matters what i do to my hair, so feeling well is important, imho.

did my egg shake today!

does anybody use a wheat germ oil that DOES NOT smell badly?

i just got some from the herb store but it's not smelly and that seems fishy to me.....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglettes Sunhun and Hazelnutt to our Nest!!!

 Thank you, my Sistas for the Congrats.

Unfortunately, my hair has reverted back.  I went to The Bayou for a Memorial ~  R.I.P. to Uncle Henry "Han" Thomas ~ and with the crying and perspiring and the tropical humidity my hair was "Poof City."  I have no pics.  My hair is bunned.

I will try to straighten again this week and post pics.  

My Family down there thought my hair had done an amazing turn-around and I was a Healthy Hair Consultant for the weekend, passing out product samples, flexi-rods... ------- >next time, I'm printing out info and passing it out!  

I'm pooped.  

Thanks for checking in.  And I'll straighten again and I WILL post pics.

Glad you are feeling better, Vee~

update~~
Br*nze Jr.(10) is approaching hiplength....She received about 100 requests to donate at least one ponytail of hers to a good cause (their scalps). lol!


----------



## NJoy

oops.  Deleted


----------



## grow

did my egg shake!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

deleted post


----------



## NJoy

Peeking in!


----------



## NJoy

Per request.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

deleted post


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

deleted post


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

deleted post


----------



## grow

i'm thinking about adding some oil i just got from the herb store to my egg shake.

it's an infusion of fenugreek in oilive oil, so we'll see how it works out!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

deleted post


----------



## NJoy

deleted too.


----------



## KINISE

Hey Bronzey-
You know I don't know my way around LHCF and I can't believe this has been out here all the time and you didn't put me in the "KNOW".  I ordered the book from AMAZON so I can get up to speed without being a pain in your "ear".

I love a good scrambled egg with a little cheese and onions and peppers and... but if I am going to do it-- you know me--I have to do the whole raw egg!!! (Pray my strength)

I will post when I get the book and start!!

I'm so excited--- waist length hair!!!!-- Since I've been at LHCF I have longer hair--I need to post my new pics--I think I'm at APL.

I'll be back-- with a whole egg!!!

^^^^update--just checked my hair length-- not APL yet- must have been dreaming!!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Kinise to our Nest!!!

You grow, girl!  I know you can do this...and sure, i'll catch you up to speed ~~~~ another good excuse for a 3-hour convo, right?


----------



## hazlenutt

Hey ladies, just stopping by! Its been 11 days now... 11 raw eggs.. lol. I've hopped from soy to almond to hemp milk, and I think I like the rotation. The soy milk definitely tastes the best, but I've heard so many bad things about soy :-/
happy growing!


----------



## alima

I found this thread back in June, read the whole thing, and bought the ingredients. Now that I've decided to stop lurking I will give my mom and I's results.

She has been taking it non stop since early June. Every day that I look at her hair it seems longer and fuller. She has to color her roots more often. She complains to me all the time about how much the hair on her chin grows though . I don't think she retains as much hair as she should because she blow dries from wet to dry every week (she's been doin that for over 10 years so its a losing battle to fight with her). Her hair is healthy though. I just think it'd be longer if she didn't blow dry so much.

Anyway the thing she loved the most about it is what it did for her skin. She's had pregnancy spots under and to the side of her eyes for almost 10 years. She has done everything possible to fix them and nothing has helped. Its always worst in the summer because of the sun. But here we are 2 months into the shake and they are almost non existent. She thinks its a miracle. The only thing she has done consistently the past 2 months is the shake. I'm so glad I found this thread because it makes her so happy to see the marks fade away. Her skin glows now.

As for me, that darn nasty wheat germ oil made me stop for about a month and I only just started taking it consistently for the past 2 weeks (no weekends). So I don't really have hair results except that my skin looks good. One great thing it did was get rid of these annoying bumps on my chin that I got from the biotin that refused to go away even after I stopped taking biotin. It makes me happy knowing I am drinking something healthy that will benefit me. 

Sorry for the long post. But my mom told me she'll never stop taking it for the rest of her life so I thought it'd be worth it to share. Her results made me start back up again. Its starting to grow on me now because i can FINALLY take it without gagging. Took a long time to make that recipe taste good.


----------



## grow

^^^^ now this is truly remarkable progress!

thank you so much for sharing it and i hope i can get my Mom to try it, too!
(she's about as stubborn as yours is with the blowdryer, lol!)

question:

i have some wheat germ oil from the herb store that is cold pressed BUT it does not smell badly.
in fact, it has no odor at all.
is it still good enough to take or does the wheat germ oil HAVE to smell bad to be good?


----------



## Bublin

@ alima

Thanks for ur post.  I have really bad post preg acne too.  Might just give this a go now.  What is in the drink ur Mum is taking?  Is it the same as the original post?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglettes Alima and Bublin to our Nest!!!

Hazelnutt, so 11 days down, 354 left to go????  Keep up the great work!  Who knew you'd have the girlz to down raw eggs, huh?  What we'd do for beauty, lol ---- and awesome health!!!  

That's some testimony, Alima!  Thank you for sharing.  Thank you sooooo much.  The drink really is amazing, I've said it once, I'll say it again.  Who would think something so simple could reap such awesome results?

Grow, you are probably blessed to get the non-stank WGO, lol!  Viobin smells like the dickens, no kidding.  There are others that are fragrance-free, *giggles*  --- that could be what you have.  I'd definitely use it.

Bublin, if you have any questions, we are here for ya!  I believe Alima's mom used the original recipe, she didn't mention any substitutions.  Acne marks don't stand a chance with this drink.  IF i get breakout, it'll just fade away...like a miracle, really.  I've had those biotin breakouts, too and they are evil. I thought i'd be scarred for life.  But, i'm not.

Have a Blessed One!!!!






The Waistlength Cocktail Wins Again....................................................................


----------



## hazlenutt

Thanks Br*nzey!  They FINALLY had wheat germ oil available at my heathfood store yesterday, so today I had my first cocktail with WGO..... whoa!  This is gonna be a struggle! I'm sure deep in this thread people have given some suggestions on making this taste better, but can I get a refresher!?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

^Yeah, Mama, take it to the head, just gulp it down...lol.


Well, what genuinely works is to add fruit and not to breathe...the aroma is a bit intense.
I'm being honest.  
I sip through a straw and it works wonders.


----------



## Bublin

Thanks for the Welcome Bronze.

I just bought my organic eggs and Soy milk but shops local to my work don't have Wheat Germ but i have the oil at home.
Just wondering if i can just add an egg and WGO to my Slim Fast shakes?
They already have the flavour, vitamins and minerals and i make mine with half milk/half water.  Just add an egg and oil.

What does everyone think?  Good or bad?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hmmm, Bublin, I'd try it for a while - but monitor for weight gain.  

That's quite an impressive combo, though, don't think i've heard anyone using it.  

I'd go for it, if that's what I had to work with.

Let us know how it goes.  I don't think it could hurt if it doesn't cause you to gain lbs.


----------



## LadyPBC

*Wow - the progress you made is remarkable.  I too would like to know how to make a tasty shake without the trouble of prepping fruits and veggies every time - do tell*



grow said:


> hi ladies! i haven't had time to get on the boards lately, but i've been steadily working my program!
> thanks again, B for all the helpful suggestions to get my egg shake done without having to wash, slice & dice tons of fruits&veggies.
> 
> so far, this is the progress i've made in 6 months since i joined lhcf and started egging!
> 
> happy egging ladies! it works, it really does!


 
*Wondering (without reading through hundreds of posts) if you could summarize some of the recipes.  Is there another thread with shake recipes?  BTW - I'm gonna try it since I try to drink smoothies 4 times a week anyway.  I can just add the WGO and WG and now a raw egg  right?*


----------



## grow

thank you, LadyPBC!
yes, i used to clean, slice and dice dozens of fresh fruit and veggies to juice on a daily basis and it became tiresome.
that's when Bronze suggested that i try the shake with just any type of fruit juice!
brilliant idea because as soon as i found a tastey fruit drink, i was able to make effortless shakes, and i love them!

as for the other recipies, it's best to hear Bronze's suggestions because i'm not familiar with all of the variations available, but i'm sure that if you keep the basic ingredients consistent, you can be very creative with the rest!

good luck to you and stick with it, it will work out well, i'm sure!


----------



## ladysaraii

I use Almond milk and a scoop of protein powder in mine.

The fruit never tasted right and it was a lot of mess.

I've been doing it consistently for 2 or 3 weeks and I think that its doing wonders for my skin.

Now just to be diligent w/ my supplements


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

You are making excellent progress, Grow, as Lady PBC mentioned.

If you don't like fruit juice, how about trying V8 or one of the 100% Vegetable/Juice blends and add it to your original recipe cocktail?  You probably wouldn't need very much.

I used carrot juice at one time and it was soooo good.  Carrot juice became too expensive though, dag.

You can always keep it simple with either bananas or blueberries or even strawberries, all of them freeze very easily.  I chop up my bananas and freeze them until i'm ready to throw them in my blender for cocktail hour.

LadyS~ stay on top of your supplements, girl!  If your skin is glowing your hair is ready to follow suit... speaking of, Vitacost and I are about to do some bidness...


----------



## Bublin

ladysaraii said:


> I use Almond milk and a scoop of protein powder in mine.
> 
> The fruit never tasted right and it was a lot of mess.
> 
> I've been doing it consistently for 2 or 3 weeks and I think that its doing wonders for my skin.
> 
> Now just to be diligent w/ my supplements


 
Yes, Slim Fast is high in protein and has vitamins and minerals.  I could......

Use 1 scoop instead of the normal two scoops of my Slim Fast (banana, Chocolate or vanilla Flavour)

Soya Milk

Wheat Germ Oil

Wheat Germ

1 Egg

I'm going to start this on Thursday morning and can't wait.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Let us know how your first cocktail goes, Bublin.


----------



## ladysaraii

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> You are making excellent progress, Grow, as Lady PBC mentioned.
> 
> If you don't like fruit juice, how about trying V8 or one of the 100% Vegetable/Juice blends and add it to your original recipe cocktail? You probably wouldn't need very much.
> 
> I used carrot juice at one time and it was soooo good. Carrot juice became too expensive though, dag.
> 
> You can always keep it simple with either bananas or blueberries or even strawberries, all of them freeze very easily. I chop up my bananas and freeze them until i'm ready to throw them in my blender for cocktail hour.
> 
> LadyS~ stay on top of your supplements, girl! If your skin is glowing your hair is ready to follow suit... speaking of, Vitacost and I are about to do some bidness...


 

whatcha buying?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Wellll, Lady S~

I need L-Cysteine, Wheat Germ Oil, Horsetail, Rosemary, Nettle, Bee Pollen...vitamins for Baby Br*nzes...and that's about all I can think of for now...doing a search for free shipping coupon, lol!


----------



## ladysaraii

Thanks, I need to look into L-Cysteine and I've been meaning to get some Horsetail for the longest.  And I need to start drinking nettle tea.

I am sooo behind


----------



## Bublin

I was impatient so i made my shake up this morn before work.

It was yummy.  No taste of the egg just a smooth chocolate Slim Fast taste.  Just need to buy the wheatgerm itself but i had the oil.


----------



## grow

ladysaraii said:


> Thanks, I need to look into L-Cysteine and I've been meaning to get some Horsetail for the longest. And I need to start drinking nettle tea.
> 
> I am sooo behind


 
i hear ya, Ladysaraii! i need to get on that nettle tea, too!
it's so good for us!
the horsetail i have in an extract, so i just throw that into my egg shake....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Way to go, Bublin!!!

You are days ahead of schedule, too!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Horsetail in the cocktail...hmmm, i'll have to give it some thought, Grow...killing two birds with one egg, so to speak.


----------



## alima

Hi again. Sorry for not replying back quicker. Me, my mom, and little sister went to this place called Lake Compound yesterday (so much fun) and didn't have a chance to check in. 

My mom and I have have different recipes only because she's using to taking nasty stuff to be healthy or fix the (old) marks on her face. She drank straight aloe at one point every night. Another time she did a 2 week long detox with lemons. Every night she squeezed a whole lemon and drank it with no water. As the days progressed she added a lemon. By day 14 she squeezed 14 lemons. lol thats my mom =)

We follow the original for the most part. I add lots of stuff for taste though. I'm not really worried about calories right now because I barely eat anything during the summer (i lose alot of weight cause i'm not hungry). But once school starts I'll probably count the calories more because I seem to gain weight no matter what I do. The hubby loves it though. Go figure.

My moms recipe:
2 tablespoon wheat germ
2 tablespoon wheat germ oil
1 egg (sometimes. she only puts it a few times a week)
1 tablespoon lechitin
blueberries or bananas
2% milk (soy milk when she goes to costco)

Oh and did I mention she doesn't use a straw. Lol that woman amazes me.

My recipe:
2 tablespoon wheat germ
1 tablespoon wheat germ oil
1 egg
1 tablespoon flaxseed oil (banana strawberry flavor. i got it on sale for 10 but I don't think I'll buy more when its done. its like 20 bucks for a small bottle)
1 tablespoon agave nectar
milk or vanilla soy milk
cinnamon or nutmeg
Optional - 1 tablespoon yogurt or strawberries

If I don't have a straw, I can't drink more than a gulp.

I find that if I add bananas, mangoes, or coconut, it makes it too thick and I gag. I can't drink it if it has chunks. I used to put ice in it but that made it too cold to drink quickly. I miss the soy milk though. The times I put the soy milk I actually said it was good.


----------



## alima

grow said:


> ^^^^ now this is truly remarkable progress!
> 
> thank you so much for sharing it and i hope i can get my Mom to try it, too!
> (she's about as stubborn as yours is with the blowdryer, lol!)
> 
> question:
> 
> i have some wheat germ oil from the herb store that is cold pressed BUT it does not smell badly.
> in fact, it has no odor at all.
> is it still good enough to take or does the wheat germ oil HAVE to smell bad to be good?



I don't know what it is about those blowdryers. She recently put the brazilian keratin in my hair and I kringed while she blow dried my hair so much and then flat ironed it. She was getting so annoyed with me. Lol

What brand did you get? I wanted to change brands for the WGO but my mom said the smellier, the better. Lol so I just bought another Viobin. Once I go back to school I want to get a better tasting/smelling one.

I forgot to add this to my previous post but thanks for the welcome bronze =) You also influenced me to buy the l-cysteine which I just started. Waist length hair here I come!

And bublin I'm sure it will help with your acne. My mom uses the lechitin oil but I don't so that is the only ingredient that I am unsure of. If you don't see results in like 2-3 weeks maybe you could get the lechitin oil and see if that is the extra skin factor.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks for posting, Alima!  That was so cool and funny to read.

I use lecithin as well, on and off.  Right now, off.  I bought a lot of it and need to use it up, it takes a lot to make it go away, i tell ya.  It's almost as bad as WGO.  Ick.

Your mom is a woman after my own heart!  I wanna be like her when I grow up.  14 lemons straight, no chaser?  Wowsers!  She must be fine as wine.


----------



## KINISE

Bronzey 3:02 AM?????
This cocktail must realllllllllly work!!!
Got my book!!!
Will post again once I "JUST DO IT"!! I know I told you I want to leave the egg whole (since it's supposed to be more beneficial that way) but now...

Anywho-- you ladies encourage me-- and I can't wait to have my cocktail!

Thanks Bronzey-- you are a living doll!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Kimmmmmy,

Egad, 

rule #1. don't look at the time of post!!!

Embarassed.

Well, actually...it was during one of my 50-11 trips to the ladies room that i posted this...something did not agree with me yesterday....could it have  been ----da da duuuuh - Domino's?  You guessed it.

TMI, i know.

The book is AWES+++SOMEEEEness, isn't it?  It's like a little beauty bible artifact.

I think you can definitely drink the egg whole.  I know you.  You are THAT kinda gal.  When you gonna have your cocktail?  

I miss you.  Hugs n smooches.


----------



## alima

Thanks Bronze. Yeah shes a strong woman. People don't believe I'm her daughter anymore. Lol cause I look older than 20 and she looks younger. But you are a very strong and inspirational women also. I read the thread. You've overcome alot and do it with grace and a kind demeanor. You're the reason why this thread is so long. The cocktail works but you make people happy to post and share their experiences. I love this thread <3

Good luck Kinise on your first cocktail. Once you start you'll feel bad when you miss one. I've read some people on here take their ingredients to work if they're in a hurry. Thats dedication!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Awwwwww,
*tears up*
that means so much to me, Alima!

You ladies rock.  God always brings the right ladies in this thread to inspire ME.
I couldn't have made it this far without all of YOU.

Here's to Drinking our Way to Waistlength Hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank this thread if you hear me!!!
~~~  LOL  ~~~


----------



## ladysaraii

alima said:


> Thanks Bronze. Yeah shes a strong woman. People don't believe I'm her daughter anymore. Lol cause I look older than 20 and she looks younger. But you are a very strong and inspirational women also. I read the thread. You've overcome alot and do it with grace and a kind demeanor. You're the reason why this thread is so long. The cocktail works but you make people happy to post and share their experiences. I love this thread <3
> 
> *Good luck Kinise on your first cocktail. Once you start you'll feel bad when you miss one. I've read some people on here take their ingredients to work if they're in a hurry. Thats dedication*!


 

This has truly been my saving grace with the shake.  i bought a travel blender, I keep my WGO, WG, eggs, and milk in the fridge and my protein powder at my desk.  It really really doesn't take much to make and blend it together like I thought it would.  This keeps me on track and accountable.  i have to look and smh at myself when i wonder how far I would be if I was consistent from the time I started oh so long ago.

i will say that on weekends, i don't typically drink it as I dont feel like dragging out my big blender at home.


----------



## soonergirl

Ok,ok,...getting the ingredients today,just missing wheat germ. Will post when I start. Thanks Br*nze!!


----------



## alima

Had my cocktail/shake today =) Wasn't too bad. Ran out of cinnamon so I put some nutmeg.


----------



## Bublin

I'm still at it and loving it.  Adding 1 scoop of Slimfast makes it taste great.

For me this is also a weightloss aid.  Not deliberately as of course i started it as 'healthy hair aid' but after i drink it i don't feel like eating all day.  I am literally eating only because i think i've gone long enough without food!  I have alot of energy.

I'm still awaiting positive effects on my acne but i know that will take a while to kick in.


----------



## 4bslbound

Hi ladies! (Ive been doing this for about 2  months. (whenever I run out of eggs and cant make it to the store I just leave it out) but for the most part I have been consistent.

I dont blend it (stir it with a spoon) My ingredients include:

WGO, WG, spirulina, lecithen granules, and milk (sometimes powdered)

My skin is SO smooth and supple (especially on my arms, chest and stomach). I love it and although Im in a sew in, I have about 1.25 in of new growth since july 1st when it was installed.

THanks Bronze for sharing the info.  and although I wont comment that frequently, I will chime in here or there, hopefully to share some amazing progress by december!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette 4BSLBound to our Nest!!!

Thanks for posting and sharing your progress.  No pressure to post - AT ALL.  We appreciate when you do, though.  I remember those new growth days.  *sigh*  Now my whole head is new growth, lol.  Do let us know how it goes, and I can only IMAGINE what your hair will look like in December!!

YEAAAY Bublin!!  Do the thing, Chica!  Long hair and little waist.  Must be nice.  So you are making the cocktail work for YOU and your weight release efforts, awesome.  I know it cut my appetite big time, but when I did get hungry, I was ravenous, lol.

Have a good one, Egglettes and most of all, ABOUND IN THE BLESSING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chocolat79

I've fallen off my shakes   but this thread is soo inspirational that I can't help but get back on them. When I was consistent, my skin was GLOWING!! I'm gonna do one today when I get home from work! Thanks BB!


----------



## lizzyb168

i dont like the taste of nettle tea so i just add lemon and sugar and im good to go. Imma start on these shakes in october.


----------



## Bublin

Hi Ladies

Has anyone experienced their skin getting worse before it gets better.  I suffer from acne and it seems to be getting a little worse since starting the drink.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Chocolat79, Don't get down on yourself, Chic.  Just get back on the train.  How's it going so far?  The cocktail is very forgiving, I do believe it lingers in your system for a bit, so you'll be okay.

We're a forgiving bunch ((BIG HUG)) 


chocolat79 said:


> I've fallen off my shakes  but this thread is soo inspirational that I can't help but get back on them. When I was consistent, my skin was GLOWING!! I'm gonna do one today when I get home from work! Thanks BB!


 
Welcome Egglette Lizzyb168 to our NEST!!!!
We'll see you in October!!!  For some reason, I think you'll start before then...I dunno, I just get that feeling...lol.



lizzyb168 said:


> i dont like the taste of nettle tea so i just add lemon and sugar and im good to go. Imma start on these shakes in october.


 
Hey, Bublin, I really don't remember my skin taking a turn for the worse, but I have episodes of acne flareups around my tom, so I really couldn't be sure.  I know the cocktail helped alleviate that.  Maybe some of the Egglettes will chime in.  BTW, I love love love your tagline!!!

Are you taking/using anything for your skin?  I really hate that.  If I come up with something, I'll let you know.



Bublin said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Has anyone experienced their skin getting worse before it gets better. I suffer from acne and it seems to be getting a little worse since starting the drink.


----------



## Lady Esquire

Hi ladies!    I started shakin' it up around April or May.  About one month in, I had trimmed down, and many people commented on it!    Plus, my new growth was nice and thick and a bit more manageable than usual.  

My schedule changed during the summer and I have been off and on with it.  As a result, I have noticed I am not as trim and kept.  This shake has so many other benefits besides hair growth.  

I was shakin': 
WGO, WG, almond milk, protein powder, honey, 
frozen fruit mix (mangos, pineapples, strawberries), 
and regular vitamins (iron, multi, saw palmetto, garlic), and 
sometimes MSM, biotin, and b-mixes but those make me break out so I have backed off.

I really want to try the egg but then today on GMA there has been a salmonella scare.  Just when I went out to go purchase a carton of eggs.  Anyway, just wanted to share that when I was consistent for a month or two, I saw benefits.  So I plan to keep this shake indefinitely.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Lady Esquire to our  Nest!!!

So glad to know you've joined us and you've reaped the benefits.  Glad to know you are being cautious. That's always a good thing.  Thank God no one has posted ANY illness as a result of using egg in their Cocktail.  This is all in good health.

Let us know when you begin Cocktailing on the regular.
CHeErS!


----------



## Lady Esquire

Thank you, I really like this drink and want to go hardcore by adding the egg but I'm a scaredy cat. Also, my measurements are off, because my drinks are thick, where I need a spoon.


----------



## 4bslbound

Has anyone gotten sick? I would think not because I read somewhere that the smallest bit of salmonella can basically build up your immunity, making you more resistant to getting as sick as someone who hasnt been exposed. Not sure how valid that is though.

Anyway, I do use cage-free organic eggs from wholefoods.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thank God, no one has gotten ill, 4bslbound, not one.


----------



## 4bslbound

Yes, thank God 

I'm glad I'm in the routine...I can't see stopping now!


----------



## grow

alima said:


> What brand did you get? I wanted to change brands for the WGO but my mom said the smellier, the better. Lol so I just bought another Viobin. Once I go back to school I want to get a better tasting/smelling one.


 
hi Alima!
my appologies for the time it's taken to respond to your question.
i almost missed it because i haven't been on here in quite a while.
the whgo i got is from a local store, so i don't know where they'd have it in other places in the world. (maybe internet)
it's from a company called "erboristeria magenta", which is a well known brand in italy.

still juicing every day ladies!
can't wait to see everyone's progress!


----------



## Moca

Hi ladies have been reading all morning about your lovely shakes and I am going to join this lovely group in hopes to improve my hair!! Thanks for still growing strong..


----------



## Moca

p.s If there are any ladies who are still concerned with using raw eggs there is a way to pasteurize eggs at home...  just do a google search.. I got the instructions from ehow..Hope this wasnt mentioned b4. Peace!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Moca to our Nest!!!

This is so exciting!! Could you please share the information on pasteurizing eggs at home?  That would be helpful for anyone interested. Thanks in advance.  When you decide to cocktail, let us know how it goes, okay?



Moca said:


> Hi ladies have been reading all morning about your lovely shakes and I am going to join this lovely group in hopes to improve my hair!! Thanks for still growing strong..


 
I know i've said this before, but Grow, you are definitely living up to your name.  Your progress in outstanding.  Whenever i straighten again, i'll post pics, promise.



grow said:


> hi Alima!
> my appologies for the time it's taken to respond to your question.
> i almost missed it because i haven't been on here in quite a while.
> the whgo i got is from a local store, so i don't know where they'd have it in other places in the world. (maybe internet)
> it's from a company called "erboristeria magenta", which is a well known brand in italy.
> 
> still juicing every day ladies!
> can't wait to see everyone's progress!


----------



## Bublin

Eeek - i have read the bottle on my Wheatgerm Oil and it says not to be taken internally.

I have stopped using it but is there a food grade WGO or can i continue to use it?

It is organic and cold pressed.


----------



## ladysaraii

Which brand are you using Bublin?

I and a lot of ladies use Viobin


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Bublin, I also use Viobin WGO.  I've used NOW in the past.  I wouldn't use it if it says not to be taken internally.  I found gallon-sized WGO for $15 and I was so excited - turns out, it's for animals.  I called and asked was it okay for human consumption and they didn't recommend it.  I wondered would it be okay for external use, though, you know?  But, to be on the safe side, I just decided to stick with good ole' stinky Viobin.  I usually purchase from iherb or vitamin shoppe, btw, but you are in the uk, so i'd find a vendor there...

I don't think it's detrimental to your health, but they probably aren't using as many precautions in their practices when packaging and such, just thinking off the top of my head....


----------



## Moca

So here is the info about Pasteurizing your own eggs at home
Warning: These methods are"said" to reduce the risk of Salmonella poisoning if done effectively!!!!

Outside Method
Salmonella is usually found on outside of the egg shell.
1. Bring the eggs that you will use immediately to room temp for approx. 20 minutes. *Starting at room temp makes sure the eggs reach the target temp. killing any Salmonella in them all the way to the center.

2. Put the water into the pan and put it on the stove. * Make sure to use a large enough pan so that the eggs will fit along with enough water to completely cover them.

3. Clip the thermometer onto the side of the pan so it will measure the temp as it rises and is easy to read as you heat the water. * Do not allow the thermometer to rest at the bottom of the pan.

4. Heat the water between 145 degrees F and 160 degrees F and then add eggs to the water in the pan.

5. Remove the pan from the heat and allow to stand for 3-4 mins.

6. Remove eggs from the water and refrigerate to cill for 15-20 mins. Use immediately.

additional info: Eggs need to reach a temp of at least 140 degrees f for 4 minutes in order to kill salmonella bacteria.

Good Luck Ladies and Happy drinking!!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Great work, Moca.

I appreciate the information being here in case someone wants to be extra cautious.  

Thanks again.

Happy Cocktailing~~~


----------



## Angelicus

My camera broke and I am so upset! So upset that I haven't had a shake in three days. I'm feening like a crackhead for it. So sweet and delish. 

I am looking for another milk substitute besides soy and almond milk. The refrigerated Almond milk is just too sweet for me, I'm going to try the ones in the carton again (haven't had that one in years). I'm interested in this hemp milk and coconut milk too... Why don't companies add protein to these, sheesh!


----------



## grow

my new pack of whey protein just arrived today!

i'm thrilled! just love getting things in the mail, especially things like this!

i'm off to egg it!


----------



## foxee

Well your girl Foxee done fell off . . .

I recently moved and haven't purchased a new blender.  In these past three weeks it seems that boost of energy is now gone, my nails are starting to get weaker and my natural "glow" is fading!  Now of course this may all be in my head, but I definitely miss my morning drink.  

I'm going to find a Walmart in the next couple days and pick up a new blender!


----------



## chocolat79

Had my shake today!


----------



## foxee

I finally got my new blender yesterday!  I made my first cocktail in almost 3 weeks.  It was awesome!  I'll make sure to keep it up this time.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Go 'head on Foxee and Chocolat79!!!  I just bought a ton of fruit, so i hope to be cocktailing bright and early on Monday ~ Here's to BIG HAIR!!!  Cheers!!!


----------



## grow

hi ladies!

still egging every day!


----------



## lillylovely

Angelicus said:


> My camera broke and I am so upset! So upset that I haven't had a shake in three days. I'm feening like a crackhead for it. So sweet and delish.
> 
> I am looking for another milk substitute besides soy and almond milk. The refrigerated Almond milk is just too sweet for me, I'm going to try the ones in the carton again (haven't had that one in years). I'm interested in this hemp milk and coconut milk too... Why don't companies add protein to these, sheesh!


 
Hey Angelicus, i have been using oat milk and rice milk in the cartons, both taste nice to me or at least they dont have an offensive taste and are really good for hair. 

Last week my BF suggested I make my own oat milk to save alot of money and have the ratio of oats in my shake that I want. (The carton version is very watery at least here in the UK) so I bought a pack of organic oats for 99p  and  used about half a small coffee cup  of the raw oats to 2 coffee cups of filtered water (sorry about the vague measurements, I just kind of experimented) and put this in the blender with the egg, wheatgerm, fruit etc, blend and there you have your shake.

I have just ordered some shelled hempseeds online to make a hair butter and will make that into a milk when I get it. Cocunut milk sounds yum will try that too.

It is my first anniversary of being an egglette.YAY!! My hair and body have thrived as I have experimented with different concoctions in my shake. I had a major set back for about 1 and a half years where I was over moisturising my hair and it was breaking and shedding like crazy. My low density, fine stranded, fragile hair is now growing and looking thicker than it ever has in my life, not to mention my skin and weight. I feel beautiful again for the first time since I was in my 20's. Thanks so much to you Bronze. Mwah Mwah!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yipppppeeee for you, Lillylovely!  That's what I absolutely love love love to hear!

You made my week!


Keep up the great work, Grow!! It is definitely evident in your groooooowing locks, yep yep!
~B*


----------



## hazlenutt

I have been totally off the bandwagon for the past 2 weeks or so  
I don't think my body liked the cocktails in the morning by my schedule has been too crazy to consistently have it in the evenings.. But I'mg going to make a better effort to stop what I'm doing and run home for a shake at 6 pm or so everyday


----------



## miss cosmic

hi all. newbie here *wave*
several years ago, a blend of yoghurt and 1 raw egg was recommended by an n.g.o to people living with HIV/AIDS as a way to regrow their hair. i forget the name of the organization now. they also suggested washing hair with the juice of tomato leaves. anyway, at the time, i started drinking the egg/natural yoghurt blend to grow my hair, my friends and i figured if it worked for immuno-compromised people it would definitely work for us. i didnt do it long enough to see results though, mostly because i couldnt afford the yoghurt.

when i first came on to this site and saw this thread i thought wow, so there was some truth to that old thing, even though y'all are using milk instead of yoghurt.
i started my version of the cocktail two days ago (today was my third day) and after the first day i decided blending and then washing the blender was just too much trouble for every day, so i started beating the mix in a cup, using just a fork. my mom told me a long time ago that the key to getting the egg smell to go away is to beat the egg really well before mixing it with anything, so i do that. i avoid looking into the cup until the egg is well-beaten, if i see it streaky i just cant get it down, dont even mention that 'umbilical cord' thing to me. eww.

i break the egg into a cup and beat it with a fork really well, then i add a tub of plain fat-free natural yoghurt, a tablespoon of raw oat bran (thats what i had i'll get raw wheatgerm when that's finished), a tablespoon of wheatgerm oil and a tablespoon of coconut oil. 

so far so good, i'll be reporting back regularly. i cant drink it with milk, i think that would make me gag, i'm sure the yoghurt makes it that much more palatable.

please let me know if there's anything wrong/beneficial in using yoghurt instead of milk.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Cosmic to our Nest!!!  And all the way from South Africa, no less!

I think using yoghurt is a great way to go.  There is a recipe, 7 Blends something or other - that uses yoghurt (yogurt) as well, along with raw egg and orange juice and the rest of the Cocktail ingredients, so I think you are fine.  You may even be ahead of the game, actually.

Tomato leaves, huh?  Regrowing hair...I've been thinking of planting tomatoes, so this may just push me in the right direction.  Thank you so much for sharing that information.  I'm certain that it will benefit many.  Glad to have you and keep reporting your results.  Also, the milk blends really well with the cocktail - especially when adding fruit, you don't even notice it.

Hazlenutt, it's okay.  You'll get back on track soon.  Was the cocktail too heavy for you in the morning?  I tried taking it in the evening, but I'm much too busy to take time out to do it, so mornings worked best for me.  I hope you find a system that works for you.  It'll come together.

~B*


----------



## grow

foxee said:


> I finally got my new blender yesterday!  I made my first cocktail in almost 3 weeks.  It was awesome!  I'll make sure to keep it up this time.


 
yah! i'm excited for your new blender!

that helps with motivation, i'm sure! 

plus, it must make things a whole lot easier!

i'm glad you're sticking with it Foxee!


----------



## miss cosmic

eek! so i went to the health shop to replenish my wheatgerm oil. AFTER i'd paid i asked if it was suitable for internal use. the answer? no. i've been taking a tablespoonful every day since monday. or is it sunday? 
then they showed me a bottle three times as expensive and half the size, that they said is suitable for internal and external use. it's not wheatgerm oil, but vitamin e oil thats expressed from wheatgerm. only three drops a day according to the manufacturer, because its very concentrated. huh! 
so now i have to find an external use for the wheatgerm oil i already bought (i'm scared to keep taking it internally) and find a supplier for wheatgerm oil that i can take internally. meantime...no wheatgerm oil in my smoothie, but i got the raw wheatgerm.


----------



## naughteegirl

I did this for about a month and my hair and skin liked it..I stopped cos I wanted to try green shakes with chlorella and spirulina powder- the egg shakes I had were yummy (no wheat germ oil) but I stuck with green shakes for only 2 days (smell, taste, texture- yukkk!)...Im going to get eggs today~!


----------



## chocolat79

I'm back on my shakes regularly! I didn't drink it yesterday, but I'm getting ready to drink it in a few minutes.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks for keeping us motivated, Grow ~ you're awesome!


grow said:


> yah! i'm excited for your new blender!
> 
> that helps with motivation, i'm sure!
> 
> plus, it must make things a whole lot easier!
> 
> i'm glad you're sticking with it Foxee!


 
So sorry about that, Miss Cosmic.  What brand did you purchase?  I thought I hit pay dirt when I found a gallon of wheat germ oil for $13 - then I discovered it was for pets.  So glad I found out B4 purchasing...I will admit though, I was really tempted to try it, lol.  Try using it on your hair and mixed with your conditioners.  Your hair will LUVVV it.  Let us know how it goes.



miss cosmic said:


> eek! so i went to the health shop to replenish my wheatgerm oil. AFTER i'd paid i asked if it was suitable for internal use. the answer? no. i've been taking a tablespoonful every day since monday. or is it sunday?
> then they showed me a bottle three times as expensive and half the size, that they said is suitable for internal and external use. it's not wheatgerm oil, but vitamin e oil thats expressed from wheatgerm. only three drops a day according to the manufacturer, because its very concentrated. huh!
> so now i have to find an external use for the wheatgerm oil i already bought (i'm scared to keep taking it internally) and find a supplier for wheatgerm oil that i can take internally. meantime...no wheatgerm oil in my smoothie, but i got the raw wheatgerm.


 
I tried the green shakes, too.   I couldn't hang.  They caused me major stomach upset.  I just mixed 1/2 teaspoon chlorella in with my cocktail - and Have Mercy, I thought I was preggers.  Not a good look.  I was ill for 3 days.  That was one bandwagon I couldn't stick with.



naughteegirl said:


> I did this for about a month and my hair and skin liked it..I stopped cos I wanted to try green shakes with chlorella and spirulina powder- the egg shakes I had were yummy (no wheat germ oil) but I stuck with green shakes for only 2 days (smell, taste, texture- yukkk!)...Im going to get eggs today~!


 
Go Cholat79!  Get your drink on!


chocolat79 said:


> I'm back on my shakes regularly! I didn't drink it yesterday, but I'm getting ready to drink it in a few minutes.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Angelicus, have you started Cocktailing again?  Which milk did you decide to go with?

Diggin' your swag, Chica.



Angelicus said:


> My camera broke and I am so upset! So upset that I haven't had a shake in three days. I'm feening like a crackhead for it. So sweet and delish.
> 
> I am looking for another milk substitute besides soy and almond milk. The refrigerated Almond milk is just too sweet for me, I'm going to try the ones in the carton again (haven't had that one in years). I'm interested in this hemp milk and coconut milk too... Why don't companies add protein to these, sheesh!


----------



## ladysaraii

Got my shake on today.  i've been rather hit or miss for the last month but I want to get back on it b/c I saw the difference in my skin and nails in a short time.


----------



## EllePixie

I need to find some wheatgerm oil...I'm down with adding that to my protein shake but I can't drink a raw egg....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette EllePixie to our nest!!! (you are still an honorary egglette, 'kay?)  

LOL, that's what I thought, ix-nay on the raw egg bit, but man, have I eaten my words, literally, lol!

Glad to have you aboard and we'll support you in whatever way we can.  BTW, what's in your protein cocktail?


----------



## EllePixie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Welcome Egglette EllePixie to our nest!!! (you are still an honorary egglette, 'kay?)
> 
> LOL, that's what I thought, ix-nay on the raw egg bit, but man, have I eaten my words, literally, lol!
> 
> Glad to have you aboard and we'll support you in whatever way we can. BTW, what's in your protein cocktail?


 
Does the raw egg have any benefits that you can't get from a protein shake (I read a couple of pages on the thread but it is LONG, if there is someplace I can read it I'd be happy to backtrack)? I currently take this shake - http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/...akes-_-IO-1037&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=IO-1037 - and will go pick up wheat germ and wheat germ oil today. I also add flax seed meal to my shake sometimes.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hiya, Elle, I think the benefit is in the raw egg.  

The release/absorption of ingredients into your body at a much quicker, unfiltered rate is key.  I know there are major benefits in drinking protein shakes, I've taken them for years and I know that they help my weight and hair/nails whenever i do.  This waistlength cocktail is totally different.  It's almost unbelievable how you feel, and what you look like when taking it.  I do think the raw egg has a lot to do with that.  However, there are ladies that take egg in powdered form, and they reap major benefits as well.

If you aren't comfortable at this point, then by all means, just use your protein powder and I bet you'll be just as pleased.  We're here for you if you decide to take the plunge.  No pressure.


----------



## EllePixie

OOH, there is real benefit in the egg itself? Oh my! I thought that it was just the main source of protein! 

That's why I was like why would I drink an egg when my shake has like 23g? I am intrigued! If there are true benefits I actually could get over it as long as it's mixed with other stuff - I honestly have issues with my food tasting alive though (used to be a veggie) so I get a little squeamish with eggs sometimes.

I really like my shake though, could I just add the egg and other ingredients to it rather than use milk and fruit? My shake basically comes out to be a milky texture with strawberry flavor anyway. 

I'm going to browse the thread some more, this is really interesting! And I need my last 2 inchs by the end of the year!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I know, it IS intriguing.  

You'll be even more fascinated once you drink it!  
I promise you won't even notice the egg is in there.  No scent, no texture - well, if you blend it.  I use a single-cup smoothie blender.  (I also add frozen fruit, but I didn't initially.)  The texture and taste is something straight outta Jamba Juice or Smoothie King...for pennies.

Two inches?  You'll get that in a blink.  And your hair will be so thick and glossy, to boot.
Sure, just add it to whatever mix you've already got going on.  I'm sure it'll be fine.  Just watch the caloric content.  Those eggs pack a nice punch of protein.


----------



## EllePixie

Thank you! You're extremely helpful, has anyone ever told you that?  My shake only has 110 cals so adding one egg will be okay. I also usually add in more than enough ice to make it more frothy/milkshake-like.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Well, thank you, Ma'am.  I really try to help in any way i can.  All the ladies in this thread are the same way.  This group is WoNdeRfulllllll!!! *in a sing-song voice*

ICe cream in your cocktail, now that's just wrong.  
If I think on that too hard I might gain a pound.  Sounds heavenly, it really does.

Well, Elle, looks like you are ready to roll...come back and post when you've had your first, I really wanna know what you think of it.


----------



## Minty

'Brezzy' is great isn't she. Even on those days I just can't stand a raw egg I dip in here and get back at it. I do powdered eggs though sometimes - I've only tried Jay Robb.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks bunches, Hijabi~


----------



## miss cosmic

Still going without wheatgerm oil cos the brand I can fi is way too expensive for me. Oh well, I'll keep looking. Still the external use one didn't give me any problems, though I'm scared now in case I gag now that I know its not for internal use. Once I gag I just know I'll never get the cocktail down ever again.

Does it matter what time of day I take it? Sometimes I take it midmorning, but I always make sure its at least two hours after my last meal if I'm not taking it first thing, so that I'm still taking it on  an empty stomach. What do you guys think?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

That's fine, Cosmic.  As long as you are waiting two hours before and after taking the cocktail.
 I have horrible gag reflexes, too.  Once I go there, it's on.  Barf city.

I take my cocktail in the am, because I forget about it in the afternoon/evening.  Most important thing is to take it on an empty stomach to get maximum absorption in your body.


----------



## frizzy

Hey Ladies! 

I started with a raw egg smoothie Saturday.  I used to make milkshakes of milk, banana, vanilla ext., sugar and an egg as a kid, so I don't have any aversions to raw egg.  I didn't even know of any health benefits back then, I only knew it tasted good.  The only thing now is I will make sure they are organic though, for my safety and still get regular eggs to cook with.

It's a darn shame I'm out of ingredients already.   I use unsweetened almond milk, whipping cream, vanilla, Greek yogurt, cocoa powder and a tbsp. of sugar free instant vanilla pudding mix along with the egg.  If I make a large drink I put 2 eggs in.  It is delicious and refreshing.  I'm pursuing a low carb lifestyle and this drink fits right in as a meal replacement or dessert.

For now, coconut oil is my oil of choice and I usually put it in my morning cup of coffee so I won't add any to this drink but who knows what I'll do in the future. 

This is one huge thread!  I perused through it yesterday to get some feedback on your experiences from the raw egg and I'm really inspired to continue!  I don't know anybody else but me that would _start_ drinking raw eggs on the heels of a national recall, but what the hay!  My next goal is to drink the egg down whole, no blending or mixing. 

Thanks to all you posters for sharing your experience.


----------



## Embyra

im going to be joining you all i have my list of things to buy im going to look online hopefully i can get it in one place


----------



## carletta

ok ladies........ I support your guys 100%of the time !!!!!!!!!!! but.....(I just cant get into the raw thing for fear of samonella )So, how manay of you are seeing some great results with this method ????????????


----------



## EllePixie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Well, thank you, Ma'am.  I really try to help in any way i can.  All the ladies in this thread are the same way.  This group is WoNdeRfulllllll!!! *in a sing-song voice*
> 
> ICe cream in your cocktail, now that's just wrong.
> If I think on that too hard I might gain a pound.  Sounds heavenly, it really does.
> 
> Well, Elle, looks like you are ready to roll...come back and post when you've had your first, I really wanna know what you think of it.


 
Oh no not ice cream! Just plain ice - makes your shake more like an icee!  Getting my stuff today and will report tomorrow AM.


----------



## DesignerCurls

Hey Br*nze!
I haven't posted in a while but I'm still shaking! 
I've been using this powder protein in my shakes but I think I need to go back to THE EGG!!! I get better results health, hair, & skin wise.

My skin has been terrible so I will gladly post my result after I start using the egg again and maybe try some wheat germ oil too.


----------



## Embyra

do you need to use wheatgerm oil AND wheatgerm powder??? i rather just use one if the taste is going to be bad lol


----------



## chocolat79

I do have a question, how much of the shake are you actually drinking? By the time, I add my almond milk and Bolthouse Vanilla Chai, I have close about 16 oz or so....I drink it up too. Just curious. I don't like it thick. I like it as thin as possible.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Oh, okay, I think another Egglette used ice cream as well, so I just thought that's what you used - and yeah, I was surely hating on ya, lol.  I actually like frozen fruit = similar effect, just blends a little quicker than ice.  My blender isn't that good, lol...  Frozen cocktail, delicioso.



EllePixie said:


> Oh no not ice cream! Just plain ice - makes your shake more like an icee!  Getting my stuff today and will report tomorrow AM.


 
What's up, DesignerCurls!!  Nice to know you are still cocktailing it up.  The EGG is a powerful thing.  Looking forward to your pics.



DesignerCurls said:


> Hey Br*nze!
> I haven't posted in a while but I'm still shaking!
> I've been using this powder protein in my shakes but I think I need to go back to THE EGG!!! I get better results health, hair, & skin wise.
> 
> My skin has been terrible so I will gladly post my result after I start using the egg again and maybe try some wheat germ oil too.


 
I'm afraid so, Coconut.  The recipe calls for both, but if you use fresh fruit or sugar-free chocolate or strawberry syrup, the taste will be camouflaged.  Heck, even if you don't, the taste isn't so bad.  Might I even venture to say, tasty?  Your body will bless you for it.

Welcome Egglette Coconut to our Nest!!!


coconut said:


> do you need to use wheatgerm oil AND wheatgerm powder??? i rather just use one if the taste is going to be bad lol


 
Chocolat, my drink equals 16 oz, easy.  Heck, maybe even 20 oz, by the time i add fruit and all.  I have a glass full, and it keeps me satiated so well until lunch time.  My cocktail is medium thickness, I can't stand it too thin.  Well, actually, I guess it's really thick - the texture of a smoothie.  As long as I can straw it down, I'm all good.  But I do add frozen fruit.  When I don't it's a little thinner.



chocolat79 said:


> I do have a question, how much of the shake are you actually drinking? By the time, I add my almond milk and Bolthouse Vanilla Chai, I have close about 16 oz or so....I drink it up too. Just curious. I don't like it thick. I like it as thin as possible.


----------



## EllePixie

LOL yes I could feel your side eye through my computer screen, Br*nze! I'm not sure why people would make a health drink with ice cream...I have done frozen yogurt though but it tasted TOO good lol...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Seriously, some people use the cocktail for it's health benefits and add ingredients to help bulk them up.  I am in no need of extra poundage, so I can't relate.

So, I totally wasn't giving you the e-sideeye, lol, I promise.  
Whatever works, Chica, whatever works.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Naughteegirl to our Nest!!!



naughteegirl said:


> I did this for about a month and my hair and skin liked it..I stopped cos I wanted to try green shakes with chlorella and spirulina powder- the egg shakes I had were yummy (no wheat germ oil) but I stuck with green shakes for only 2 days (smell, taste, texture- yukkk!)...Im going to get eggs today~!


 
LadyS~ glad to see you are back in the saddle.  I don't know about you, but my body craaves the cocktail. 



ladysaraii said:


> Got my shake on today.  i've been rather hit or miss for the last month but I want to get back on it b/c I saw the difference in my skin and nails in a short time.


 
Welcome Egglette Frizzy to our Nest!!!
You are a trooper, alright.  That is some mix, Chic!  Sounds so good, but I would get hooked on the taste and may not be able to go plain and simple again.  We've had eggcellent results.  Thank God no one has gotten ill, so it's all good.  Post often and let us know of your results.



frizzy said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I started with a raw egg smoothie Saturday.  I used to make milkshakes of milk, banana, vanilla ext., sugar and an egg as a kid, so I don't have any aversions to raw egg.  I didn't even know of any health benefits back then, I only knew it tasted good.  The only thing now is I will make sure they are organic though, for my safety and still get regular eggs to cook with.
> 
> It's a darn shame I'm out of ingredients already.   I use unsweetened almond milk, whipping cream, vanilla, Greek yogurt, cocoa powder and a tbsp. of sugar free instant vanilla pudding mix along with the egg.  If I make a large drink I put 2 eggs in.  It is delicious and refreshing.  I'm pursuing a low carb lifestyle and this drink fits right in as a meal replacement or dessert.
> 
> For now, coconut oil is my oil of choice and I usually put it in my morning cup of coffee so I won't add any to this drink but who knows what I'll do in the future.
> 
> This is one huge thread!  I perused through it yesterday to get some feedback on your experiences from the raw egg and I'm really inspired to continue!  I don't know anybody else but me that would _start_ drinking raw eggs on the heels of a national recall, but what the hay!  My next goal is to drink the egg down whole, no blending or mixing.
> 
> Thanks to all you posters for sharing your experience.


 
Welcome Egglette Carletta to our Nest!!  (I anticipate you joining us with the cocktail any day now..., lol)  We haven't experienced any illness and our results have been noted all over this big 'ole thread.  Take our word for it, you will not be disappointed.



carletta said:


> ok ladies........ I support your guys 100%of the time !!!!!!!!!!! but.....(I just cant get into the raw thing for fear of samonella )So, how manay of you are seeing some great results with this method ????????????


----------



## Embyra

Thanks bronze ill order both do you think its ok to mix with another shake? i want to try the ohyeah! brand its a meal replacement shake im hoping the taste of it will take away from the wheatgerm


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Yes, Coconut, you can mix it with another shake.  However, be mindful of your calories.  I wouldn't want you to gain unwanted pounds.  Otherwise, you should be good to go.  Many ladies do it with no probs.  Let us know how it goes.  The raw wheat germ shouldn't be too bad, actually.


----------



## foxee

It's been about a week since I started drinking the cocktail again and my "glow" has come back!  My skin looks soooo much better.  

I just realized this thread has over 5,000 posts.  How cool is that?


----------



## EllePixie

Just drank my first shake!

Couldn't even taste the egg, and the wheat germ tasted the same as flax seed, which I sometimes add anyway. But my concern is...this shake is like 350 calories and 20g of fat, mainly the fat from the wheat germ oil. It's not _that _bad but does anyone else think this is kind of a lot - has anyone started gaining weight after drinking their shake?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I didn't gain weight from the cocktail, but my boobs got bigger, EllePixie.  And I really didn't need them too.  Now for some, that's a major plus, but for me, I could have done without it, lol.  Cheers to your first cocktail!!!

Foxee, 5000 posts is quite a big deal.  Very cool indeed.


----------



## EllePixie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I didn't gain weight from the cocktail, but my boobs got bigger, EllePixie.  And I really didn't need them too.  Now for some, that's a major plus, but for me, I could have done without it, lol.  Cheers to your first cocktail!!!
> 
> Foxee, 5000 posts is quite a big deal.  Very cool indeed.



Giiiiirl, I could definitely use some boobs, lol!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Well, babe, you're about to be Boobalicious.


----------



## miss cosmic

Ok what kind of growth are we talkin' here? I could put an extra 2  cupsizes to good use.

So made my shake with milk today. Won't be  doing that again anytime soon.
Stocked up on plain low-fat yoghurt today...bring it!

How y'all doing?


----------



## DesignerCurls

Got my Egg Shake on this morning! And I am feeling good!


----------



## Tamrin

Bro*nze, what is the update on the raw egg? When I was reading the first few posts, ppl responded that they were afraid of salmonella. Is this really a major issue with the drink? Oh, and also have you really observed thickness in your hair? I have length and thats great, but I REALLY REALLY REALLY want more thickness. LOL


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Cosmic, I think you can start shouting, because you're cups are going to blOoOoooOommmmm.  One cup, easy.  Want two cups? - use two eggs.

I expect a FULL report, *giggles*

I have not been on my reggie, about to get back on it steady.  Need to stock up on supplies, hopefully today.



miss cosmic said:


> Ok what kind of growth are we talkin' here? I could put an extra 2  cupsizes to good use.
> 
> So made my shake with milk today. Won't be  doing that again anytime soon.
> Stocked up on plain low-fat yoghurt today...bring it!
> 
> How y'all doing?


 
DesignerCurls, go on witcha badself! The cocktail makes you feel good, doesn't it?  It's like knowing you are doing something really good for your body.  I luv that.


DesignerCurls said:


> Got my Egg Shake on this morning! And I am feeling good!


 
Hey Tamrin, not ONE person has posted about getting salmonella.  No one has gotten ill on this drink.  Thank God.  A page or so back, there is a post on how to treat raw eggs to avoid salmonella for those who want to be SUPER cautious.  I really appreciated it.  I've done this for over a year straight, first started this about 5 years ago, and I've never, ever gotten sick.  I wouldn't have advised it if i had any hint of illness.  Get ready to handle that big 'ole thick head of hair you are about to get!  And maybe some extra boobies, too.  LOL.



Tamrin said:


> Bro*nze, what is the update on the raw egg? When I was reading the first few posts, ppl responded that they were afraid of salmonella. Is this really a major issue with the drink? Oh, and also have you really observed thickness in your hair? I have length and thats great, but I REALLY REALLY REALLY want more thickness. LOL


 
Have a blessed week, everyone!
BTW, my hair is looooking goooooooooooood (at least that's what they're telling me), I'm such a tease.


----------



## Tamrin

LOL, oh  I forgot to mention I'm Orenisha, Tamrin's little sister. Oh my gosh, the thickness I want really bad, but the boobies,  I DEF. NEED SOME OF THOSE! LMAO


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Well, Welcome Egglette Orenisha, Tamrin's little sister to our Nest!

Tell Tamrin we said, Hello!

Let us know how it goes once you start, okay?


----------



## babyt87

Ok so I bought my blender and had a tester shake today just to make sure the taste of raw egg wouldn't make me throw up... before I went and bought the other ingredients. It was REALLY good! couldn't even taste the egg!

My mix equalled:
1 x egg
1 x strawberry activia
Frozen Mixed Berries
Orange Juice

Tomorro I order the wheatgerm :-S

Looking forward to seeing results!


----------



## kayte

I have the eggs..Organic Omega 3s  and I am transitioning to a Raw Foods diet
or at least high raw..so going to come back and check out the nondairy smoothies
glad to be here ladies and.....

Bronze..you are the bomb!


----------



## grow

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Well, Welcome Egglette Orenisha, Tamrin's little sister to our Nest!
> 
> Tell Tamrin we said, Hello!
> 
> Let us know how it goes once you start, okay?


 
hi Bronze! i'm trying to tag you and send you a mention (using the @ button) but my computer doesn't have that squiggly line between the H and the L.

these new features are crazy getting used to, lol!

how can folks type in your name or do you have any "cliff notes" to using these new features?

thanks alot hun!


let me also ask CelinaStarr because you, long haired diva, are the first who taught me what these new features are about! not so easy getting used to though.....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette BAbyy87 to our Nest!!!

Go girl!  I'm telling the truth, the whole truth and nothin' but the truth.  This cocktail is quite surprising. Get ready for some waistlength hair, Babyt!



babyt87 said:


> Ok so I bought my blender and had a tester shake today just to make sure the taste of raw egg wouldn't make me throw up... before I went and bought the other ingredients. It was REALLY good! couldn't even taste the egg!
> 
> My mix equalled:
> 1 x egg
> 1 x strawberry activia
> Frozen Mixed Berries
> Orange Juice
> 
> Tomorro I order the wheatgerm :-S
> 
> Looking forward to seeing results!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Kayte~  You are too kind.  Let us know how this goes for ya.



kayte said:


> I have the eggs..Organic Omega 3s  and I am transitioning to a Raw Foods diet
> or at least high raw..so going to come back and check out the nondairy smoothies
> glad to be here ladies and.....
> 
> Bronze..you are the bomb!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Grow, you are looking for this "~ "  This symbol is located on the top line of your keyboard next to the 1! key.  If you are using your cellphone, it is located in the symbols field.  Sorry, I'm so unique and complex... lol.

I just realized - I don't even know what "Tagging," is, lol!

We are going through this together, Mama.  I'm getting all flustered looking at the new features - like, where are our thanked posts?.  Anyhoo, I'll learn 'em when I learn 'em.

I am so impressed with your growth and your committed reggie, Grow, I really am.



grow said:


> hi Bronze! i'm trying to tag you and send you a mention (using the @ button) but my computer doesn't have that squiggly line between the H and the L.
> 
> these new features are crazy getting used to, lol!
> 
> how can folks type in your name or do you have any "cliff notes" to using these new features?
> 
> thanks alot hun!
> 
> 
> let me also ask CelinaStarr because you, long haired diva, are the first who taught me what these new features are about! not so easy getting used to though.....


----------



## frizzy

I am so addicted to my shake.  I'm counting down right now so it will be 2 hours since my last meal.  _The chocolate be calling me _Egglettes.    I've only drank 2 shakes in one day once, but it ain't easy.


----------



## jupitermoon

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Grow, you are looking for this "~ "  This symbol is located on the top line of your keyboard next to the 1! key.  If you are using your cellphone, it is located in the symbols field.  Sorry, I'm so unique and complex... lol.
> 
> I just realized - I don't even know what "Tagging," is, lol!
> 
> We are going through this together, Mama.  I'm getting all flustered looking at the new features - like, where are our thanked posts?.  Anyhoo, I'll learn 'em when I learn 'em.
> 
> I am so impressed with your growth and your committed reggie, Grow, I really am.


 


grow said:


> hi Bronze! i'm trying to tag you and send you a mention (using the @ button) but my computer doesn't have that squiggly line between the H and the L.
> 
> these new features are crazy getting used to, lol!
> 
> how can folks type in your name or do you have any "cliff notes" to using these new features?
> 
> thanks alot hun!
> 
> 
> let me also ask @CelinaStarr because you, long haired diva, are the first who taught me what these new features are about! not so easy getting used to though.....



@grow , *Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll* is right.   

I don't type the names of posters but simply right click and copy and paste.   It's much easier.  To tag you simply click on the *Tag User* button that's located at the top of the thread.  It's right above the blue *Reply To Thread* button. Type the user name and submit.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Celina, your hair is admirable.   Congrats on being feature of the month.  You definitely earned it.

And thanks for the tips!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Frizzy, the chocolate just won't leave ya be, huh?

I feel ya.  
BTW,
Your hair is so thick and lush, i can only imagine where you'll be in 6 months with the cocktail.  
My heavens.  How you gonna handle that much hair, girl?


----------



## grow

CelinaStarr said:


> @grow , *Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll* is right.
> 
> I don't type the names of posters but simply right click and copy and paste.   It's much easier.  To tag you simply click on the *Tag User* button that's located at the top of the thread.  It's right above the blue *Reply To Thread* button. Type the user name and submit.



thank you so much CelinaStarr!

but what is strange is that i did not get a notification (mention, tag or otherwise) directing me to this thread, even though now i see that you mentioned me.erplexed

i wonder why that is, because i DID get other notifications where people did the same thing (@then my name) this morning.

maybe it's still being fine tuned, and not quite functional yet.....who knows.

also, thanks  Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, because of looking for that button (i appreciate the directions), i found out that italian computers simply are not made with that button on them.

the keyboards vary from country to country, which explains cinese, arabic, french, etc. keyboards with buttons i could look for for ages but never find...ya learn something new every day!

i'll look for that button when i'm back in america, so thanks for the heads up!


----------



## grow

ladies, this is weird.

it's like the thing heard me or something because i JUST got a notification of CelinaStarr's mention a few minutes ago.

also, for the first time since all these new "things" were introduced, it now has a page or two showing all tags or mentions with the people, to or from, and which thread.

i think they are still working out the kinks though...


still egging daily and thanks Bronze, for your solidarity with the difficulty in understanding these new features! so glad to know i'm not the only one!


----------



## EllePixie

I was on vacation and wasn't able to have my shake for a few days...and I was sad.  Just had one and I feel much better!


----------



## Moca

Have not started my shakes as of yet. Just waiting to deliver my baby before consuming raw eggs, but after she comes it on!! Hope you ladies are drinking away..


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Moca, I pray you and your baby have a healthy, pleasant delivery.  We'll be waiting for ya.  I wonder if the cocktail will help with postpartum shedding?  For some reason, I think it just might.  Let us know how that goes.  I had terrible, horrible, awful ppshedding.  I thought I'd go bald.  Well, actually I did.  I know the cocktail would have worked wonders.

Be blessed, Hon.

Grow, I know what you mean, weird stuff has been happening, and my computer has been freezing whenever I open various threads on this site.  I just received my tag TODAY.  * le sigh*

Awww Pixie, your body missed the cocktail...I know it does the body good.  We all have been there before - i know it gives me energy that lasts.  Not the immediate high of coffee, that just drops ya.  But a nice, clear, focused level for hours...all from stuff we mainly have in our fridge. Incredible.

G'nite ladies and be blessed.  
And grow some waistlength hair, already!!!  That's an order.


----------



## ladysaraii

Missed a few days, but I'm back on my shakes!

I didn't take my lecithin with me on travel, but I notice it makes a difference in the shake thickness.  it just feels runny without it.


----------



## Moca

question about post partum shedding. I did have it Really BAD with my first and I was hoping to combat that with the Prayer,shakes, iron, and garlic tablets and also msm... What do you think of the plan? ... The first time i did nothing but cry..


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

LadyS~ I usually use Liquid Lecithin in my cocktail, but the taste is blah.  It probably helps with thickening, I'm sure.  But, I also add fruit, so I have no issue with runniness, which I can't STAND.  Ick.



ladysaraii said:


> Missed a few days, but I'm back on my shakes!
> 
> I didn't take my lecithin with me on travel, but I notice it makes a difference in the shake thickness.  it just feels runny without it.


 

Prayer is gonna be THE most important thing, but ofcourse, you already know that.  That sounds like a good system.  I knew none of these things when I went through my bouts with it, so you are way ahead of the game.  I think you'll be fine.  And yeah, I definitely cried.  And cried.  And cried....  Which made more hair shed, lol.  It was so not funny at the time.   I swear I was going bald.  That actually kicked off my alopecia struggle, truth be told.  It was hard to recover.  But I did, PRaise God.




Moca said:


> question about post partum shedding. I did have it Really BAD with my first and I was hoping to combat that with the Prayer,shakes, iron, and garlic tablets and also msm... What do you think of the plan? ... The first time i did nothing but cry..


----------



## babyt87

Ladies, I would just like to say that to those of you that are drinking the drink as originally described must have stomachs of steel!

As I posted earlier my first 3 shakes were strawberry activia, 1 egg, frozen fruit and some OJ! 

Yesterday I went shopping for Wheat Germ (Raw), Flax Seed (Raw) and milk (Soy Vanilla cause I HATEEE ALL milk [apart from the Vanilla milk I get in Barbados] but thought this might be OK). 

This morning I whipped up my cocktail as prescribed and WOW!!   It would NOT stay down no matter how hard I tried...and I really did try!!! I think my prob was the milk so tonight I am going to buy some activia and try again ... If it tastes better then this will have to be my milk substitute.

So my question is ... how are you swallowing it?! And how do i make it taste better?!

FYI - the raw egg and fruit is prob the best part of the drink!!!


----------



## miss cosmic

Hie everyone! I'm still having my smoothie daily. Today I walked to the mall under BLAZING sun...it was either that or use milk tomorrow morning, which I am NEVER doing again. So I got my yoghurt and I'm good to go. I tried using my son's flavoured yoghurt one time but the sweetness was just weird cos I'm used to plain yoghurt.

And...wait for it...I think my boobs are growing! Woo-hoo! I now have a hint of cleavage without  using my ' chicken fillets', whereas I've always had to wear the fillets AND a padded bra to get the same effect. Now, my sloggi is working wonders all on its own! Woo-hoo!!! I am so excited!!!

Maybe I'll graduate to a b-cup sooner than later!!!

Happy cocktailing egglettes!


----------



## babyt87

miss cosmic said:


> Hie everyone! I'm still having my smoothie daily. Today I walked to the mall under BLAZING sun...*it was either that or use milk tomorrow morning, which I am NEVER doing again*. So I got my yoghurt and I'm good to go. I tried using my son's flavoured yoghurt one time but the sweetness was just weird cos I'm used to plain yoghurt.
> 
> And...wait for it...I think my boobs are growing! Woo-hoo! I now have a hint of cleavage without  using my ' chicken fillets', whereas I've always had to wear the fillets AND a padded bra to get the same effect. Now, my sloggi is working wonders all on its own! Woo-hoo!!! I am so excited!!!
> 
> Maybe I'll graduate to a b-cup sooner than later!!!
> 
> Happy cocktailing egglettes!


 
Wow maybe it was just the milk then! Glad it not just me  I got scared I wouldn't be able to continue!


----------



## chichi08

miss cosmic said:


> Hie everyone! I'm still having my smoothie daily. Today I walked to the mall under BLAZING sun...it was either that or use milk tomorrow morning, which I am NEVER doing again. So I got my yoghurt and I'm good to go. I tried using my son's flavoured yoghurt one time but the sweetness was just weird cos I'm used to plain yoghurt.
> 
> And...wait for it...I think my boobs are growing! Woo-hoo! I now have a hint of cleavage without  using my ' chicken fillets', whereas I've always had to wear the fillets AND a padded bra to get the same effect. Now, my sloggi is working wonders all on its own! Woo-hoo!!! I am so excited!!!
> 
> Maybe I'll graduate to a b-cup sooner than later!!!
> 
> Happy cocktailing egglettes!


 
LOL...... Be careful miss cosmic. You might just start off a revolution of egglettes wanting to grow their bobbies not their hair

I just started this morning. The cocktail is a bit of an acquired taste. Took forever to get the wheatgrem oil  for external use. 

Happy growing!!!!!!! Hair and you know what  x


----------



## chichi08

frizzy said:


> I am so addicted to my shake.  I'm counting down right now so it will be 2 hours since my last meal.  _The chocolate be calling me _Egglettes.    I've only drank 2 shakes in one day once, but it ain't easy.





Hi Frizzy,

I had my first drink today. Just said in another post that it is an acquired taste. If yours is so yummy, please could you share your mix or additions to the original hair cocktail recipe on the start page .

Thanks x


----------



## detroitdiva

I am adopting this program along with my current reggie. I've done some research and have found that this drink is great for your body and your hair. I have my baby Sept. 24th so I will start on 27th when I get back home from the hospital! I am sooo excited! I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglettes Chichi08 and DetroitDiva to our Nest!!!  Our nest is really growing, you guys!!!  *Doing the happy dance*

No more cutlets?! Already?  You kid.  I know you are oh, so serious.  Congrats.
I told you, didn't I?  Some may read these posts and think we are stretching our results, but this stuff is really and truly miraculous.  

If I wanted Dime Curves, I'd try this first, lol.  It's a whoooole lot cheaper, too.  

So I guess we can prepare to call you Miss Buxom?  And buy that b cup, you know what, buy the c-cup.  Aim high.  You'll get there, you will.  I'm so happy for you.
Cheers!



miss cosmic said:


> Hie everyone! I'm still having my smoothie daily. Today I walked to the mall under BLAZING sun...it was either that or use milk tomorrow morning, which I am NEVER doing again. So I got my yoghurt and I'm good to go. I tried using my son's flavoured yoghurt one time but the sweetness was just weird cos I'm used to plain yoghurt.
> 
> And...wait for it...I think my boobs are growing! Woo-hoo! I now have a hint of cleavage without  using my ' chicken fillets', whereas I've always had to wear the fillets AND a padded bra to get the same effect. Now, my sloggi is working wonders all on its own! Woo-hoo!!! I am so excited!!!
> 
> Maybe I'll graduate to a b-cup sooner than later!!!
> 
> Happy cocktailing egglettes!


 
Babyt, are you okay?  I agree, I think it has more to do with milk intolerance than anything.  At one time, I couldn't digest regular milk, I'd have gastro probs for days, but amazingly, that all cleared up.  I'm glad you've pinpointed what was affecting you.  

Let us know how it goes with your next cocktail.  Sorry your first wasn't pleasant.  (((BIG 'OLE HUG)))



babyt87 said:


> Wow maybe it was just the milk then! Glad it not just me  I got scared I wouldn't be able to continue!


 
AGREED, a revolution of drinking raw eggs to get rid of cutlets.  Funny.  And practical. 
I know if "I must I must I must increase my bust." I'd try this.  (<<<<<Did you guys read judy blume? 

This drink would be perfect if the wheat germ oil wasn't so wicked.  That's the ingredient that throws everything off.  Add fresh fruit or even a drizzle of sugar-free chocolate or strawberry syrup and it takes the edge off.  I am also sensitive to scents, so I don't enhale the scent of wgo.  I can tolerate the scent on my hair better than going down my throat, so I take a deep breath and 'drink deep.'


chichi08 said:


> LOL......
> 
> Be careful miss cosmic. You might just start off a revolution of egglettes wanting to grow their bobbies not their hair
> 
> I just started this morning. The cocktail is a bit of an acquired taste. Took forever to get the wheatgrem oil  for external use. (do you mean internal use?)
> 
> Happy growing!!!!!!! Hair and you know what  x


 
I love Researchers!  Congrats on your upcoming delivery.  I pray that you and your little one come through safely and in great health.  I am excited for you!  I think you are starting this at a perfect time.  Please reach out to us if you need us.  I was a SAHM for six years and breastfed my babies for a year, so you guys can call on me if you need me.



detroitdiva said:


> I am adopting this program along with my current reggie. I've done some research and have found that this drink is great for your body and your hair. I have my baby Sept. 24th so I will start on 27th when I get back home from the hospital! I am sooo excited! I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## miss cosmic

Ladies, I promise the change in my breasts is real. Slight, but real.
I knew it was real when I had this conversation with my partner as we got out of the elevator :
Boyfriend: that girl was staring at your bust
Me: really? Didn't notice
Boyfriend: those fake breasts really make you look different. 
Me: not wearing the fakes today...
Boyfriend: gasp! Shock! 
Me: you thought I was? [Cue excited screaming and a run to the mirror ]

something is changing, me likey very much!!!


On the hair front , I'm transitioning so can't say much except that if it makes my hair stronger I will be happy. Still haven't found edible wheatgerm oil 

Happy cocktailing all!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Love the re-enactment.
Believe every word of it.  It's happened to me, too.  I had a lot to work with from the beginning and didn't need the extra.  It made my girls more perky.

The hair's coming, trust me.  Then you'll be through the roof with glee.  
You'll be all, "I'm the long-haired girl, with the big breasts..."  (I couldn't resist...)


----------



## kayte

Lord have mercy..my bosoms are bosom-y ..enough

Day 2 on the drink!!!..

Keeping it simple....low maintenance

1 cup of semi frozen soy vanilla silk..
1 egg...
1 frozen mini or baby bananna
3 or 4  papaya or mango pieces
1 tablespoon of honey to taste


that's it!..it's a shake essentially
I am concerned about the calories and potential.. um breast..enhancements

but I am glad I FINALLY am on this path..I plan to add spirulina and cholerella ..possibly bee pollen..maybe lecithin?

I never feel like having a "breakfast"...
so the egg shake will be my breakfast
Anybody using more than one egg w/out having an egg-y aftertaste?
Have you found it more effective?


----------



## alima

So I'm sad to say that I completely dropped off the shake and my vitamins since I started school about a month ago. And let me tell you between the stress with moving and getting settled into school, I've felt sick for the past month. Always have to take naps and I could sleep the whole day if I could. For one week it was really bad, couldn't get out of bed.  And I had a sore throat for about 2 weeks, my glands were swollen, my body hurt. Everything was out of wack. I was beginning to think I was coming down with something serious. I took my vitamins for a week and felt better. Now I am committed to starting back on taking my vitamins and my shake on the regular like I did this summer so that I can start feeling good again. As important as hair growth is, good health comes first. Then everything else falls into place. 

I don't have wheat germ oil but I have everything else so tomorrow at 8:40 (ugh 9am class) I will be chugging down a shake.

Can't wait to see how much this helps my body and hair over the next month.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks Kayte and Alima for your updates!

Yes, Kayte, the cocktail does have bosom-making potential that is unrivaled.

Your mix sounds delish.  I'm happy you are enjoying it.  I haven't tried mango, yet - I was supposed to pick some up at the Indian market i frequent, but they were out.  I wouldn't use two eggs unless you want your cup size to double.  Not saying that it would, but I think it could, lol.  One egg should be sufficient to meet your goals.  I know there are ladies who use two, with good results (and haven't gotten booba-licious) but I haven't.  One's enough for me.

Alima, so sad to hear of your distress.  Sounds like the stress just really got to ya - and for an entire month, no less.  I'm glad you are better now.  The cocktail will help right things in your body, that's for sure.  You are so right, health first and everything else falls into place.  I can't wait to hear of your testimonies in the upcoming weeks.  Glad to have you back.


----------



## EllePixie

Yesterday I was so tired (got home at 5am), but I dragged myself to the store to get another carton of eggs!! Gotta have my shake!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess

Supplements,Protein Shakes/Bars,Ensure,Protective Styles helps me...
​ 
I'm almost to WL, maybe already not sure,haven't did a length check in a while, plus i'm stretching...


But goodluck on your challenge sweetie,sounds good.​


----------



## chocolat79

I've been doing my shakes consistently. Yay! I AM going to be full SL by December...I'm claiming it! I didn't have any almond milk yesterday, so today I'm definitely going to get some and I'll have my shake tonight....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Great job, Egglettes!  Get your cocktails on~~
We'll all meet our goals =  ahead of schedule!!

DaDragon Princess, thanks for dropping in and motivating us!  Yours is a head of hair to be desired.

Cheers!


----------



## miss cosmic

ladies
i've been going through a very difficult time, and i havent been taking the cocktail for the past week or so. i'll start back tomorrow.

how's everybody doing? seeing results or not?
c'mon ladies....


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

HEy Cosmic, i hope everything gets better.  Ya gotta keep them girls on their reggie, right? *smile* We all fall off now and again. The cocktail is VERY forgiving.  

I need to restock, i've been off the wagon for a minute, myself.

Happy Cocktailing, Egglettes!!!


----------



## EllePixie

Two Questions:

1. Does the shake have the be the first thing we eat each day, or can I have it for lunch instead of breakfast? Sometimes I like eating food in the morning (LOL).

2. What's a good frequency to take the shake? I saw that after you notice your hair changing once a week is fine, but what about before that? Everyday, or something else?

TIA!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

They recommend it first thing in the morning, but you can have it at anytime, on any empty stomach ~ some have it at night, as well.

Daily cocktailing is what we're going for, until your hair gets to the level you want it, as you noted, then drink as desired.  HTH!



EllePixie said:


> Two Questions:
> 
> 1. Does the shake have the be the first thing we eat each day, or can I have it for lunch instead of breakfast? Sometimes I like eating food in the morning (LOL).
> 
> 2. What's a good frequency to take the shake? I saw that after you notice your hair changing once a week is fine, but what about before that? Everyday, or something else?
> 
> TIA!


----------



## TwistNMx

No.   I`m vegan all the way. There are other ways. 
It`s fine for those who choose to do it though.


----------



## EllePixie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> They recommend it first thing in the morning, but you can have it at anytime, on any empty stomach ~ some have it at night, as well.
> 
> Daily cocktailing is what we're going for, until your hair gets to the level you want it, as you noted, then drink as desired.  HTH!



Thank you! I'll be drinking up tomorrow AM!


----------



## foxee

Anyone else cocktailing 7 days a week like I am?  I was drinking it 5 days a week but I miss it too much on the weekend.


----------



## tashboog

Hello All! I'm new to this forum and I've been stalking this thread for awhile now...lol. I am officially an egglette since last Monday Sept. 20, 2010 :-D! I am having some major hair issues! I have alopecia in certain parts of my hair and I'm hoping the hair cocktail will help with my thinning and hair loss. It can get so depressing at times especially when you use to have long thick hair. I was told that my alopecia is genetic and my mom has the same condition so now she wear wigs. My cocktail is the original recipe except I add strawberries, sometimes pineapples, and one ice cube to my drink. The wheat germ oil (Viobin brand) is too wicked for me so I just take 1 tbsp to the head before I drink my shake. I am praying that God will show favor and bless me to grow my hair back. Also I went natural several years back due to the hair loss but I was getting my hair blow dried and straightened every week. That damaged my natural hair real bad as well so I'm starting all over again with trying to grow out my damaged ends. I've also finally finished  all 256 pages of this thread. Man this is a long thread...lol. I'm so glad so many lovely ladies are having great success with the cocktail. Thank you so much bronze for starting this thread . I'm hoping this cocktail will change how I currently feel about my hair journey. Sorry it was so long.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette Tashboog to our Nest!!!

Hey Chica, so glad to have you. You are in Great company. Great, I tell ya. I can totally relate to what you are going through. God will provide you with a new head of hair. I still have a challenge with my hairline that I'm overcoming, but my hair has turned around so dramatically, I love my hair even when I'm having frizzy, poofy, reverting-my-freshly-Dominican-Blow-Out-Bad Hair Days!!! I am just so appreciative of the hair I have on my head - whether it's curly, kinky, zig-zaggy, not-quite-straight, wiry, grey, black, red or white, I'm just happy it's in my scalp and growing out of my head, lol. 

Wooh.

And I meant every last word of that.

Welcome and you win a medal for meandering through all of these pages...you are a trooper!
We're here for ya.

What's up, Foxee, Mama?!?!?! Gettin' that cocktail in on a 7-day stance? Go girl. I even needed my weekend excursions to eat my Cracker Barrell Breakfasts, lol. So proud of you. I know your body made you do it, it craaaaaaves the cocktail....mine does.

Keep crackin' them eggs, Sistas. Protein is what's up. (hangin' with my students waaaay too much, lmbo)


----------



## tashboog

Does any one know if lemon juice is bad to add to the cocktail? I was adding 1 tbsp to my cocktail but I'm thinking it might have the same effect as using orange juice probably cause of the acidity. Should I stop adding lemon juice to my cocktail? Thx in advance .


----------



## Mahalarika

tashboog i can empathize with you because  my hair fell out too! like 50% of my hair no joke! i tried everything and this cocktail helped me to a certain degree. your hair will grow fast but until the underlying issue is addressed the hair will continue to fall out.  my best advice to you would be to seek out a tricologist let them take a sample of your hair to determine the true cause of your hair loss.  traditional western medicine just does not help for hair loss because it's not their specialty and they see it as a lesser side effect!  i finally went to a tricologist and my hair loss was caused by certain medications that i have been taking for years for blood pressure and it caused what is called hyperhidrosis of the scalp which is excessive lactic acid buildup on the scalp and it was eating away all of my hair.  i could grow the hair but i just couldn't keep it on my head! it would just break off because of all the acid on my scalp. i mean you could literally see my scalp and when my hair was wet, i looked completely bald! until i neutralized the acid in my body and my scalp my hair was gonna continue to fall out.  seriously, you should consider looking into this. another girl was being treated by the same woman who has been helping me, i mean she had full on aloepecia - it started with small patches of hair loss all over her head until  she was completely bald on the back of her head! and she was young, like 21.  it turned out that her aloepecia was brought on by an allergic reaction to the birth control pills she was taking.  this tricologist had helped her and within a year she grew all her hair back. it's only 6 inches right now but still, she has hair.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Tashboog~ why were you adding the lemon juice?  If it's just for taste, I"d just delete it.  For the mentions you stated above, by the way.  Better to get all the nutrients out of the cocktail that you can, I'd say.  Based on the author's statements, the acid will negate the properties...

Mahalarika~ that's some of the most impressive news I've heard in the treatment of alopecia!!!!!!!!!
Thanks for sharing.  I'm sure this will help sooo many who are just dumbfounded on treating this condition.  Thanks so much.


----------



## kayte

tashboog said:


> Does any one know if lemon juice is bad to add to the cocktail? I was adding 1 tbsp to my cocktail but I'm thinking it might have the same effect as using orange juice probably cause of the acidity. Should I stop adding lemon juice to my cocktail? Thx in advance .


 
I agree with BB in deleting the egg for the cocktail 
Lemon juice kind of curdles the egg...so if you were to use it in the cocktail your tummy might curdle,too..lol
not really,perhaps ....but to be on the safe side

might I suggest
instead ...making a _hollandaise sauce_ which includes slight cooking of the egg yolks and is another way to get in the use of eggs AND does include lemon juice! Not to replace the cocktail 
but as an additional source and benefits of the egg 

I mean... I also think about adding a boiled egg for a dinner salad in addition to the cocktail which like someone else  mentioned.... I am now doing seven days a week-having run out of eggs when I bought six as a try-out. Never again! It's the baker's dozen for moi  

I am also adding powered greens ...and slowly building up to adding more and more ingredients
It's unbelievable....it tastes like the BEST milkshake EVER.
Love love love it's benefitting my hair..I cannot wait to get to waistlength!


----------



## tashboog

Thanks for all the good advice! I did stop with the lemon juice and yea I was taking it because it made the shake taste better but now I just add some honey or agave nectar instead. I have been to a dermatologist but they couldn't determine the cause of my hair loss. I haven't found a tricologist in my area so that will be my next step. I did find out that I have a thyroid issue & I'm on meds for that but the specialist did some test & determined my thyroid isn't the cause of my hair loss. So once I find a tricologist in my area that my insurance will cover then hopefully I can get down to the bottom of my issue.


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic

hmm can you add MSM powder to this? i've been trying to get my parents to take MSM and I'll be taking it as well but this cocktail sounds very nutritional. i'm far from healthy and i really need to change that because i do think that my poor diet is taking a toll on my body. i'm only 22 but my body feels sore already and i can hear the cracking in my joints


----------



## hair4romheaven

I have been MIA on my drink but now I am trying to get back on board. I may make one today!!! ;-)


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Heaven!!
How are you?  I'm glad to see you are posting.  I pray you are doing well, Sis.  Did you get your drink on?


----------



## hair4romheaven

Hey bronze. Yup I made my shake today & am still filled with energy! All is well & I pray you & everyone in our thread is being BLESSED!


----------



## foxee

I changed my recipe!

1 cup vanilla soy milk
1 teaspoon flaxseed oil
1 tablespoon raw maca
1 tablespoon toasted wheatgerm
1 egg
1/4 cup frozen fruit

The maca is giving it kind of a nutty flavor, but it still tastes good.  I am soooo full afterward but I still eat breakfast an hour later.


----------



## Mocha5

Hi ladies!  I started cocktailing Saturday. I'm using the original recipe. I noticed a slight bitterness on Saturday. On Sunday, it appeared to be even more bitter. Any thoughts?  I thought it might be the raw wheat germ but I only added one tablespoon Sunday so I'm at a lost.


----------



## Mahalarika

tashboog said:


> Thanks for all the good advice! I did stop with the lemon juice and yea I was taking it because it made the shake taste better but now I just add some honey or agave nectar instead. I have been to a dermatologist but they couldn't determine the cause of my hair loss. I haven't found a tricologist in my area so that will be my next step. I did find out that I have a thyroid issue & I'm on meds for that but the specialist did some test & determined my thyroid isn't the cause of my hair loss. So once I find a tricologist in my area that my insurance will cover then hopefully I can get down to the bottom of my issue.


Really try to find a tricologist to help you because I had the SAME EXACT thing happen. I have a thyroid issue as well as high blood pressure and my endocrinologist was always telling me "your hair loss is not related to your thyroid" BALONEY!  My hair was falling out like nobody's business and it turned out that it was the combo of medications that they had me on.  Don't just take your doctor's word for it.  Do your own research on the net.  Depending on what med they have you on for your thyroid condition if your are hyperthyroid or hypothyroid or even in rare cases you can be both, you will find tons of website threads devoted to people who's hair has fallen out due to the thyroid medication they have been taking.  People who are on synthroid say that they have gotten some of their hair back by taking evening primrose oil daily.  My point is that your doctor will NOT tell you this either because they just don't know about it or they are strictly into pushing the medication for the pharmaceutical industry and don't believe in organic or alternative therapies.  Good luck


----------



## foxee

Mocha5 said:


> Hi ladies!  I started cocktailing Saturday. I'm using the original recipe. I noticed a slight bitterness on Saturday. On Sunday, it appeared to be even more bitter. Any thoughts?  I thought it might be the raw wheat germ but I only added one tablespoon Sunday so I'm at a lost.


 
Mocha5, do you add fruit to your cocktail?  That should help mask the taste of the wheat germ.


----------



## miss cosmic

hie ladies

still cocktailing it five days a week...if i dont take it first thing i cant take it at all...there's too many good things to eat on the weekends it's impossible to wait two hours before and after eating something else to take the cocktail.
i still havent found an affordable internal wheatgerm oil...do you think it's worth taking the cocktail without it? mine is still natural plain yoghurt, two tablespoons raw wheatgerm and one raw egg. like i said before i'm not interested in taking it with milk cos it's too thin and i gag, and adding fruit is another no-no because then it doesnt blend as smooth.


----------



## ladysaraii

^^^

have you tried viobin WGO?  i think that's the one most of us use.  I buy mine at Vitamin Shoppe and it's relatively inexpensive.  Now, the taste takes some getting used to, but I stuck with it and hardly notice it now.

I need to start adding MSM to my shakes b/c I always forget to take it


----------



## tashboog

Hello my fellow egglettes ! So I've only been egging it for about 3 weeks and I think when I was adding the lemon juice it was causing some issues. Now I bought some Agave Nectar and my shake taste so much better . I'm still not adding the Viobin wheat germ oil to my shake cause I just don't like the taste so I'm still taking it to the dome...lol. I'm hoping to see some improvements in the next 3 months. I will keep ya'll posted.


----------



## Mocha5

foxee said:


> Mocha5, do you add fruit to your cocktail?  That should help mask the taste of the wheat germ.


 
Hey, Foxee!  Thanks. I do add fruit. I think it's the darn wheat germ oil.  :-(


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Egglette bkprincess617, Welcome to our Nest!!!

I would definitely add msm to the cocktail if I needed to.  I think the taste may throw it off some - isn't it salty, or am I confusing it with something else?  I dunno.  I've taken soooooooo many supplements, I think they all mish-mash in my minds sometimes.  *sigh*  That's wonderful you are starting so early, at 22, you'll remain in great health.



bkprincess617 said:


> hmm can you add MSM powder to this? i've been trying to get my parents to take MSM and I'll be taking it as well but this cocktail sounds very nutritional. i'm far from healthy and i really need to change that because i do think that my poor diet is taking a toll on my body. i'm only 22 but my body feels sore already and i can hear the cracking in my joints


 
Great news, Tashboog.  That's what a lot of Egglettes have done, just take that darn wgo  in a separate dose altogether, to not prolong the yuckiness, lol.  I'm immune to the taste at this point, but the scent stays  with me forever *shudders*

You'll have an amazing experience by month 3.  Bet.



tashboog said:


> Hello my fellow egglettes ! So I've only been egging it for about 3 weeks and I think when I was adding the lemon juice it was causing some issues. Now I bought some Agave Nectar and my shake taste so much better . I'm still not adding the Viobin wheat germ oil to my shake cause I just don't like the taste so I'm still taking it to the dome...lol. I'm hoping to see some improvements in the next 3 months. I will keep ya'll posted.


 
Yeah, Mocha5, the wgo is no joke, especially viobin.  but stick with it and after a bit,  you won't even notice it.  Pinky promise.



Mocha5 said:


> Hey, Foxee!  Thanks. I do add fruit. I think it's the darn wheat germ oil.  :-(


----------



## sirque

ladies check out Eggology as an egg substitute..thanks for all of the advice and info


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thank you, Sirque, I never heard of Eggology...helpful info for those looking for possible subs.

Welcome Egglette Sirque to our Nest!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Egglettes!  I just wanted to give you guys a not-so-hot progress pic. My photography skills leave much to be desired.  I wrapped my hair and I just couldn't get that swoosh to lay straight, lol.

Seriously, I thank God for taking me this far...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Goodnite and God bless, Egglettes.~~~


----------



## foxee

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey Egglettes!  I just wanted to give you guys a not-so-hot progress pic. My photography skills leave much to be desired.  I wrapped my hair and I just couldn't get that swoosh to lay straight, lol.
> 
> Seriously, I thank God for taking me this far...


 
Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll Excellent progress!  I remember those pics you posted of your children's hair.  Seriously, you all must turn heads wherever you go!  Thanks for sharing.

Still getting my cocktail on 7 days a week.


----------



## EllePixie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll Awesome progress, your hair is looking great!

In other news...I have put the shake on hold for a bit...I started gaining weight b/c I was having a hard time balancing my meals - the shake alone is about 450 cals and 20g of fat, and I am used to eating under 200 cals for breakfast. It was just too easy for me to go over my threshold for the day, because it was almost half of my daily intake in one meal. I'm going to work out more and lose the extra weight, then get back on the shake slowly and monitor.


----------



## MiliB256

I am a new Egglette. Yay me! I have been reading just about all the posts since yesterday and I must say, I am so in awe of how spiritually mature you are Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll. Who you are and the way you handle certain situations (your Dominican blowout experience) inspires me to be more like Christ. Thank you! You have been far more a blessing to me than you know!
God bless you, your family (and your hair lol)


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks Foxee~

Yeah, we get asked lots of questions on what we do to our hair to get it the way it is... it's funny, but when I tell them I stopped using shampoo and only use conditioner, grew my relaxer out and use stuff like coconut oil  - they look at me as though I'm speaking Swahili, lol.  Many of them seem to take tips and report back on how it has changed their hair for the better.  Now, if we could just stop making people refer to Boy Br*nze as a girl...his hair is in his back, as well.  Keep on cocktailing, girlie, good job.




foxee said:


> Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll Excellent progress!  I remember those pics you posted of your children's hair.  Seriously, you all must turn heads wherever you go!  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Still getting my cocktail on 7 days a week.



EllePixie, I'm sorry about your weight gain.  The cocktail does pack a punch, that's why I refuse to take it in the evening, i look forward to my evening meals, I wish their was a way to skim calories and still get the benefits, you know?  If you come up with a substitute, please let me know.  My 'girls' grew as a result of the cocktail.  Can you say, boob job on the cheap? *laughing*



EllePixie said:


> Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll Awesome progress, your hair is looking great!
> 
> In other news...I have put the shake on hold for a bit...I started gaining weight b/c I was having a hard time balancing my meals - the shake alone is about 450 cals and 20g of fat, and I am used to eating under 200 cals for breakfast. It was just too easy for me to go over my threshold for the day, because it was almost half of my daily intake in one meal. I'm going to work out more and lose the extra weight, then get back on the shake slowly and monitor.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette MiliB256 to our Nest!
You have truly humbled me with your kind and thoughtful words, MiliB.  I know I have such a long way to go, and I try to reflect Christ to the best of my ability...I had to apologize to my classroom because I said somethings that were not of Him...I've had to ask for forgiveness too many times to count, but I try to quickly check myself and get 'right' because I don't want to steer anyone away from Him, you know?  Thanks so much for your support.  I needed your post today  - and - I receive your Blessing, in His Name!




MiliB256 said:


> I am a new Egglette. Yay me! I have been reading just about all the posts since yesterday and I must say, I am so in awe of how spiritually mature you are Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll. Who you are and the way you handle certain situations (your Dominican blowout experience) inspires me to be more like Christ. Thank you! You have been far more a blessing to me than you know!
> God bless you, your family (and your hair lol)


----------



## MiliB256

I tried my first shake today. I could not taste the egg at all...BUT the consistency is throwing me off. I drink smoothies with just fruit all the time but with the egg it's thick and kind slippery on my tongue. I gotta switch some stuff around and make it not so slippery. maybe if I use water? or maybe if I whipped it up longer? Idk but I bought that stuff so I will drink it lol


----------



## kayte

> In other news...I have put the shake on hold for a bit...I started gaining weight b/c I was having a hard time balancing my meals - the shake alone is about 450 cals


 
I totally relate...that defintely is is a side effect
and btw...they are addictive ..lol
but what I'm trying to do is go raw the rest of the day with the exception of cooked protein 
fish...tofu...egg...and WORK OUT THREE OR MORE DAYS A WEEK to balance it...

I don't want to give up my shake 




> with the egg it's thick and kind slippery on my tongue


 
~got it 
try adding lots of ice in the blender & freeze the strawberries..the ice shld nuetralize the "slick"
it'll come out more like a slushy & hopefully better on the tongue 

thanks Bronzebomshell for the pics! & keeping us motivated


----------



## TxTransition

Hi ladies!

I'ma newbie and this is my first time posting, HOWEVER,  I've been lurking on this post (that sounds borderline stalker-ish, huh? LOL!!!) for about a week, and started doing the egg shake last wednesday.

I'm SO excited to witness the results!!!! YAY!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglette TxTransition to our Nest!!!!!!!!!!

I am so honored that our thread is your very first post!  That's awesome.  Welcome welcome welcome and we hope to see you around these parts - often.  Enjoy your time on the shake.  The benefits will knock your socks off.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks for the tips, Kayte.  I look forward to more updates to come.  Wish I could go raw, i've heard there are GREAT benefits.



kayte said:


> I totally relate...that defintely is is a side effect
> and btw...they are addictive ..lol
> but what I'm trying to do is go raw the rest of the day with the exception of cooked protein
> fish...tofu...egg...and WORK OUT THREE OR MORE DAYS A WEEK to balance it...
> 
> I don't want to give up my shake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~got it
> try adding lots of ice in the blender & freeze the strawberries..the ice shld nuetralize the "slick"
> it'll come out more like a slushy & hopefully better on the tongue
> 
> thanks Bronzebomshell for the pics! & keeping us motivated


----------



## TxTransition

I just LOVE how supportive this thread is---as a matter of fact this site as a WHOLE!  Love it!

And thanks so much for the welcome! {blushing} lol

Is it me, or does the shake become easier and easier to drink each day.  Dare I say, I actually look forward to it now lol!!!!

Be going through withdrawals when I can't find an egg lol!!!


----------



## ladysaraii

I was on a hiatus for 2 weeks, but now i'm back on.  I'm trying to lose weight, so I'm going to keep my eye on things.  To start I'm going to be drinking it 3 days a week and see how things go.  the rest of my diet is veggies, meat, and salad so hopefully that will keep things in check


----------



## miss cosmic

i've been going through a rough time, my mum passed away late september. for a long time i was not motivated to do anything - it was all i could do to make sure my son got to school and back every day.
however, i'm picking myself up and after not cocktailing for months i'm back on the wagon.
 i still havent found affordable wheatgerm oil for internal use though...the hunt goes on. 

by the way i think my girls shrunk when i stopped - like i said it's been a minute since i cocktailed...and i hadn't been on it very long so the effects hadn't become permanent yet. looking forward to some permanent change soon! woop!

how's everyone doing?
 happy cocktailing all!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

I'm so sorry for your loss, miss cosmic.  I just can't bear to think of losing my own mom.   I hate you've had to endure that  grief.  I pray that you find comfort during this difficult time.  I'm sorry it took me so long to see your message.  Things have been chaotic at work.  You are in my prayers.  ((((((GREAT BIG HUG))))))

On a lighter note, let's get those girlz up and at 'em!  Let us know when things 'perk' up, okay?  Have you been cocktailing on the regular?  I have not been consistent and it is showing in my hair, unfortunately.  The stress and everything definitely takes a toll. 

Happy Thanksgiving Egglettes!  I'm thankful to God for all of you!!!  

Have a blessed Holyday~~



miss cosmic said:


> i've been going through a rough time, my mum passed away late september. for a long time i was not motivated to do anything - it was all i could do to make sure my son got to school and back every day.
> however, i'm picking myself up and after not cocktailing for months i'm back on the wagon.
> i still havent found affordable wheatgerm oil for internal use though...the hunt goes on.
> 
> by the way i think my girls shrunk when i stopped - like i said it's been a minute since i cocktailed...and i hadn't been on it very long so the effects hadn't become permanent yet. looking forward to some permanent change soon! woop!
> 
> how's everyone doing?
> happy cocktailing all!


----------



## miss cosmic

thanks Br*nze.

i've been cocktailing regularly for about ten days now...will definitely let you know how it goes.

for a minute there i thought i'd killed the thread!

hope your hair recovers soon!

 and i will let you know soon as the girls re-appear in all their perky glory


----------



## foxee

I know I haven't checked in for awhile but I'm still cocktailing it 7 days a week.  Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Egglettes!

Hope all is well~  Thanks for checking-in.  Keep Cocktailin' ~ Now is a good time to add Eggnog to your cocktail. Umm umm good.  But watch the calories, 'kay?


----------



## 4bslbound

Hello everyone!  I have been on and off with my egg shake (Im away from home most weekends) but I can guess that I have it about 3-4 times per week.

When I run out of eggs I still do the shake anyway....

My shake isn't delicisious at all, but it feels good. (I know that Im getting alot of nutrition)

It consists of :

Wheat germ oil
Wheat germ
Lecithin granules
Garden of Life green drink or Spirulina (and ya'll thought wheat germ oil was nasty,lol) 
Dry milk (is this as good?)
1 egg yolk (I throw away the whites because of the avidin and I squeeze the yolk contents into the shake throwing away the yolk sac-heard that was no good either)

Ive been doing it for about 4 months, but Im hiding my hair so I hope for some great progress!!

Thanks for reading.....


----------



## Kimbosheart

Hey Y'all! Remember me? 

After a year + of being off the egg shake I'm back. I had my first shake this morning. I'm going to reread through this thread over the holiday break to see if there's any information I missed during my (fall off the wagon ) hiatus. I remember I got phenomal growth, especially when I added chlorella, but I didn't have the hair care practices to maintain it. I also remember being in the best shape ever, the shake made me eat better and workout and I remember just all around feeling better so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Pooks

Wow, I haven't posted in here since I don't know when.  Heeeey everyone!

What happened to me? Well I went on holiday for 3 months, and stopped shaking for about 6 weeks, then got back on.  I still do a mixture of store bought smoothies, rice milk, Bob's Mill Raw WG, and WG oil.

I may not post, but I'm staying on the shake in some form.  My hair is thriving.

Kisses to you BB!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Bumping just for you know who...

Thanks for checking in 4BSL, Vee and KimbosHeart!!!  Great to hear from you!!  Glad to know you are doing well.

~Blessings,
~B*


----------



## Makenzie

I'm about to start back (yet again).


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~

Wishing you all a happy and prosperous new year! 
I'm back on the shakes and will (will, will, will, will) update regularly. Trying to stick with it in 2011. 
Enjoy the holidays:^)
~Vintage Queen~


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Thanks Vintage Queen~
Have a Happy and Prosperous New Year, Egglettes!!

xoxo,
~Br*nze


----------



## Krystle~Hime

It's the first time i'm seeing this post.
huh what about cholesterol? bronzeg don't you care about this ??


----------



## blackbarbietea

I'm on the atkins diet right now...(WOOOOOOO 22.5 lbs down!!) So I need to figure out a way to do a protein shake or that raw egg drink and still be under 20 carbs a day. Someone help me?? I'm going hardcore in 2011. (WL goals) And I loveee protein shakes!!


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~

Hi Ladies,
hope you are all well. Just keeping note of my Shake intake (will cont. to update).

Have a lovely day/evening. 
~Vintage Queen~

*2 Jan 11*
*4 Jan 11*


----------



## Makenzie

I've been drinking my shake.  I have to make myself eat a late lunch otherwise I can wait it out until dinner.  It really fills me up.


----------



## polished07

I did it!!!! I finally got all of the ingredients and added lecithin granules and a taste of honey and got it down! Who-wee it was a fight but I got it all down ;-) day 1 of being an egglette if I can down my chlorella green shake I can do this one too! Let's get it BSL here I come !!!!!!


----------



## Angelicus

Sorry that I have been away for a while but I have been fasting (in prayer for a new job, the one I have... I don't want to go into it). I've been eating the Alexander Salad instead since Jan 1. Love you all!


----------



## DesignerCurls

Hey Fellow Egglettes!
I haven't been here in a good while buuuut I'm still shaking  (at least 3 times a week)! I finally added wheatgerm oil to my shakes...it is doing wonders for my body and it doesn't taste too bad if you mix it with the right fruit!

HHG Ladies...WL in 2011!!!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Welcome Egglettes BlackBarbieTea and Polished 07 to our Nest!!!

I'm sorry I can't help with the protein content right now, but I'll look into it...saying this almost a month after your post, *embarassed* - forgive me?

Polished07 - u r so right!  If you can chug-away on Chlorella, you can do NEthing!!! 

Thanks for updates, Angelicus, DesignerCurls, Pretty Brown Eyes and VintageQ...don't forget about us!  I'll try to keep bumping the thread for others.  I've been neglectful...

Update:
I have had a setback, I'm sorry to report.  I had a bad salon experience about 2 months back AND last week, when I detangled my own hair SSKs whipped me UP!!  LORD, I have not experienced anything to that degree - it was not good..not good at all.  So much hair came out...I just shudder to remember / So, my density is lacking.  I'm hurt by that, I must admit.  But, you know me, I'm gonna let it propel me forward.  I'm hitting hard, okay?  I'm using a mix of aloe vera gel, aloe juice, castor oil, amla plus and wheat germ oil and applying it to my scalp.  Surprisingly, my hair doesn't revert like i thought it would from the aloe juice.  Now, I will say that when i simply used aloe vera gel and castor oil, I had new hair sprouting within a week (is simpler, more effective? Hmmmm).  I haven't noticed as much w my new mix, because my hair is straightened (i try to avoid heat, but I give my hubby a little something to play with after weeks of wetbunning, lol, marriage is give and take, you guys - even with hair, smh).  Please try this ladies.  I'm certain the av gel and castor oil is gonna help with thickness.  I truly believe this.  I can feel the tingle, no lie.  One of my LHCF Sistas told me try it for thickening my hair...I wanna give her props, but I'd have to look through my pms...anyhoo.  Try it, I think you'll love it!  I maybe be back w pics, but my hair is uber-straight and ya'll know i'm camera-shy, so....we'll see.  I'm still mbl, believing HIM for uber-thickness - but Egglettes, even with all this, I can see waistlength within reach.  SOOOooooo xcited~~~

Let's do this, Egglettes!  WL here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Makenzie

^^Sorry you had to go through that.  How's the thickness now?

I'm still with the cocktail.  It keeps me full most of the day.


----------



## preciousgoods

I've been reading this thread for some time now. I also just did the BC late Jan 2011!! I'm so excited to see my hair texture...I've been relaxed for as long as I can remember. I tried the shake today minus the Wheat Germ Oil and loved it. Thanks for starting this thread...and I will be posting my progress as I go along. 

God Bless~


----------



## cutiebe2

I've been doing the shake for 2 months 

My recipe:
6oz SO Delicious coconut milk (unsweetened)
2oz water
2 teaspoons raw wheat germ
1 egg (I used powered eggs) from honeywell? can rememeber the name now
.5 teaspoon spirillina (sp? lol)
1 teaspoon maca root

The total calories comes up to about 150.. and only about 10-15g carbs. I would add wgo if I could find it near school. I do this not only for my hair but because it fills me up for most of the morning. I save tons of money on breakfast because the ingredients last a while. And thedrink does not taste bad. I drink it quickly through a straw.


----------



## foxee

I like your recipe cutiebe2.  I may have to try coconut milk.


----------



## cutiebe2

yes the so delicous is great 
[URL=http://img340.imageshack.us/i/coconutbevunsweetened.jpg/][IMG]http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/4917/coconutbevunsweetened.jpg[/URL]

and its 0carbs, 50 cals

The recipie is so easy and like I said it doesn't taste bad. Takes 3 minutes to put a the poweders in and mix with my magic bullet


----------



## Angelicus

Just testing out my new phone by saying I am egging... This time with my friend. She is asian and wants long hair too! She likes the taste too.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~

Hi everyone! Haven't read through posts for a super long time but I hope (in Christ) that anyone who needs it is comforted, encouraged and blessed.

Just wanted to say, again, I stopped drinking for a while but have got back to it. My nails are longer and stronger than before and my tatas are fuller.

I'm also very encouraged and receiving all the Grace that is. My loved one has been drinking shakes and a sparse spot is growing in nicely. At first he thought I was nuts but can't deny it works. 

Have a great day everyone.

ETA 31/07: *(TMI)* just wanted to add that I had a hollywood done that didn't fill in for months until I started the shake again. Hair definitely benefits from this.


----------



## varaneka

I'm allergic to dairy, gluten and eggs so I'll just substitute them 

thank you!!!


----------



## Beautytalk69

I didn't read the whole thread..but is anyone using egg substitute?


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~

Beautytalk69 You've probably got an answer by now but yes, some ladies have been using powdered eggs or whey powder I believe. For complete alternatives I don't know but the salad or 'germinating foods' as Dale put it are just as important.

varaneka Were you able to substitute all of those, mainly the eggs? 
Would you mind sharing what you subbed them with? Thank you


----------



## varaneka

~Vintage Queen~ I haven't yet, so thank you for reminding me! As soon as I do, I'm sharing =)


----------



## Senin

Ladies,
This may not sound so strange to you since most of you have been touting the benefits of raw egg....BUT I thought I would share anyway.

I have been reading this thread for the past week or so as I was researching the benefits of raw eggs and trying to find more support to build me up into even coming close to digesting one. A friend of mine who is always trying new things starting taking raw eggs about 4 months ago and while I don't know the exact measurements of her start and finish I can tell you that her hair went from chin length to below collarbone length which to me is nothing short of amazing!! Anyway over the weekend I had a terrible sinus infection (my fault) since National Cheesecake Factory Day was on Saturday and I had wayyyy tooo much cheesecake. (think mucus buildup) sorry if that was TMI. I decided that even though I was sick I would move forward with my plans to start the raw egg shake Sunday morning and boy was I glad that I did. It cleared my sinus problems, made me feel full all day and into the night and I was able to increase my water intake since that's all I could even think about stomaching due to the fullness. I have sooo much energy it's crazy and today is just Tuesday (Day 3). I use almond milk that I make and either do a mix of strawberries and blueberry with cacao or almond milk with coconut oil and pineapple. I am looking forward to seeing results with my hair even though I am not adding the wheat germ and using almond milk and I really think that this would be a great way to lose weight.......as long as you don't try to stuff yourself and eat due to mental issues of thinking you need food. Anyway have any of you ladies lost weight? I read that someone lost 2 pounds I believe in the first week but then read that some actually gained weight....and I certainly hope my boobs don't get any bigger. Lord knows I don't need that. LOL Thanks for such informative posts. You ladies continue to amaze me with your knowledge.


----------



## Lexsmarie

Egg Cocktail, how I miss you so much. I was fatihful to the egg cocktail and saw great results with my hair, skin and weight (I gained weight but I actually liked it). I had a couple of challenges happening in my life this year and I fell off the egg cocktail bandwagon.... will I am starting back tomorrow because I miss it and my body does too. 

I attached a start-up picture and I plan to follow-up every 3-4 months.

HHG


----------



## foxee

I'm STILL cocktailing!


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~

foxee you have been super consistent so very well done.
PS.
is Bronze okay?


----------



## felic1

where is the meetup? i so hope i can make it.


----------



## leleepop

i have been back to doing them also for about a mouth.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~

^^^How are you finding it leleepop?
I stopped after my hand blender broke and couldn't handle the 'shake up' method. Works perfectly but became lazy.

Please list benefits.
 I need some encouragement.
TIA


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Vintage, Hey Egglettes!

I have been through hell and back - but I STAND with Praises to our Father!  I can't even go into all the trials we've faced, but my baby girl had a health challenge and we've been hospitalized for 6 months - most of that time in ICU.  We have been home for a few weeks now, but our world is different, but good, GLory to God.

Jesus has been our PEACE and our Strength... just checking in to say I miss you guys.  Keep my babygirl and my family in your prayers.  Luv you all.  I'll be back to check on you guys...

Blessings,
~B*


~Vintage Queen~ said:


> foxee you have been super consistent so very well done.
> PS.
> is Bronze okay?


----------



## JeterCrazed

@Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll



This is my protein/fiber cheat.






I know it's baby food. Don't look at me like that...

I'm gonna write my full list of dieting cheap tricks in the health forum soon. Look at the nutrition facts. Each pouch has as much protein as 1 egg for only 100 calories. http://www.alice.com/products/1279436?active_tab=product_rank


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~

Definitely keeping you in prayers Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll. 
Wasn't expecting that at such happiness realising you were back but as you do, keep holding onto God's promises because He cannot lie.


----------



## rawgurl

Hi, I'm a longtime lurker (about a year!) but I finally decided to get an account. This is my first post and I have to say I'm intrigued by this thread! I started doing the shake 3 days ago and I really like it. I am wondering why everyone stopped posting about this. This last post is from almost 3 months ago 
Is this challenge still going on??


----------



## yoshebed

hi everyone!! sorry to bother yall but i just have one question?where can i get the oil(wheat germ oil)from cant find it anywhere ladies ;(


----------



## LovinCurls

Double post, sorry.


----------



## LovinCurls

yoshebed said:
			
		

> hi everyone!! sorry to bother yall but i just have one question?where can i get the oil(wheat germ oil)from cant find it anywhere ladies ;(



 You can get it from www.iherb.com just type it in the search bar.


----------



## Aggie

Looks like I need to take this challenge seriously and get with the shake at least. The diet will be a lot tougher for me to stick to though. The salad is also a challenge for me because of so many ingredients, but I still want to try it for 3 months since I just BC my hair again at the beginning of this month.

Hmmm:scratchch, I need an oversized Tupperware bowl for salads.


----------



## miss cosmic

rawgurl said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm a longtime lurker (about a year!) but I finally decided to get an account. This is my first post and I have to say I'm intrigued by this thread! I started doing the shake 3 days ago and I really like it. I am wondering why everyone stopped posting about this. This last post is from almost 3 months ago
> Is this challenge still going on??



I'm still doing this, been on it for almost two years i think.
I no longer add wheatgerm oil because the smell eventually made me gag. Some months i even do it without the wheatgerm flakes, just egg and yoghurt.
It keeps me full till lunch so it works great with my weight-loss goals.
I couldnt do it with milk though, too thin and gag-inducing.


----------



## Nette2312

Hello everyone. I have been a long time lurker and have finally opened an account this year. I wanted to know if anyone is still doing this and had any significant results. All answers and info will be much appreciated and encouraging. I'm starting at ear length and hoping for long and strong


----------



## pink219

updates*** Anyone still drinking their way to waistlength hair? I fell off with this one, but am interested in getting back on....

BUMP...


----------



## LovinCurls

I have previously started this challenge but fell off. So I have decided to get back on this and do it religiously for 4 months and closely watch my hair. My current length is MBL but I'm after some thickness and overall healthy hair not so much about the length and i also shed ALOT I'm hoping it helps with that too. I have all the ingredients needed. I will be starting on the 1st September to 31st December. I have just finished taking before pictures. I will keep you guys updated. I also massage diluted castor oil into my scalp twice a week BUT I haven't done this since the 1st of Sept, I have been using the oil to seal my ends instead- i have enough left for a month i wont be buying more castor oil after that so I can see the results of the shake alone and I also take 1tsp of MSM powder with orange juice daily. 

-watch this space-


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess

I'm in 

Here's my cocktail recipe (when I get all my ingredients together), I plan to try this for a month and see how I go, then increase it till end of Dec.

Hair Cocktail Ingredients:
3/4 glass of soy/almond milk +1/4 glass of water (somedays I'll alternate it with 100g Lite coconut milk + 150ml glass of water)
1 30g scoop of Vitol 100% Egg White Protein Ice Cream Vanilla Flavor
1 tblspn raw wheat germ oil
2 tblspns raw wheat germ
for flavor, I'll add either half a banana, some pineapple, strawberries or peaches.


----------



## hair4romheaven

I just started back drinking my version of this. I will stay on it for the rest of the year. I love the effects of this drink however I eat a meal with it because I don't want to loose weight. 
Anymore protein junkies out there????


----------



## MicheePrings

hair4romheaven said:
			
		

> Anymore protein junkies out there????



I've actually been drinking my own version of this recipe since the third week of May this year and I am really enjoying it. I was drinking it every morning with the exception of I week when I went  on vacation and since the past month I'm drinking it alternate days.
 The results I have noticed are extremely fast growing and hard nails. As for my hair I'm not really sure of any results. I did gain some weight with this however that is a plus for me. Even if I don't see any big diffidence in hair results I'm enjoying the nutritional benefits of this cocktail.

My version includes
1 organic egg
2 tbls wheat germ
1 tbls hemp hearts
3/4 cup soy milk
a dash of nutmeg and vanilla essence for flavor
I take a tbls of hemp seed oil to the head and drink it down with the smoothie. Btw I could not find wheat germ oil locally so I just use hemp seed oil.

Eta: correct autocorrect


----------



## rmwms

Bumping....anyone still drinking this and getting results?


----------



## LovinCurls

rmwms just finished drinking my shake  and my roots feel a little thick I have been drinking it on and off the last three months. But since its the first of Jan 2013 I'm going hard this year and sticking to my challenges.


----------



## Cherry89

I need to try this again. It worked very well back in 09.


----------



## rmwms

I am going to try this again also...I did it for awhile back in 10 but it didn't do much for my hair however it made my boobs very perky.  I have experience another major set back. I'm going to add this and two other things to my routine. hopefully my hair will get back on track. At least my boobs will be perky. ..lol


----------



## strawbewie

Wheat germ taste so bad in my protein shakes... How do u mask the taste?


----------



## hair4romheaven

Still dranking over here!!! LOL
ETA: I drink protein powder not an egg though & I use almond or soy milk


----------



## reichan84

Been lurking this forum for ages and this post inspired me to finally register and subscribe...



I have a question. Will this shake have the same effect if I don't use the wheat germ oil? I can find raw wheat germ in my local stores, but not the oil. If I just use the raw wheat germ will it still have the same effect?


----------



## Texasdymond

Bump...
Who wants to join me ????


----------



## intellectualuva

Texasdymond said:


> Bump...
> Who wants to join me ????



Back on the grind...this shake is replaces two meals a day again. Half the time I didn't need my 3rd meal and my hair felt awesome. 

Texasdymond Count me in.


----------



## Texasdymond

intellectualuva said:


> Back on the grind...this shake is replaces two meals a day again. Half the time I didn't need my 3rd meal and my hair felt awesome.
> 
> Texasdymond Count me in.



Two meals???? Did you lose weight doing this? How long did you do this? And what else did you eat? I may have to try this......


----------



## Solila

Nette2312 said:


> Hello everyone. I have been a long time lurker and have finally opened an account this year. I wanted to know if anyone is still doing this and had any significant results. All answers and info will be much appreciated and encouraging. I'm starting at ear length and hoping for long and strong



I've been doing this on and off for a few years now, but without a shadow of a doubt, this really works. You do need to maintain a good diet though, so you might want to glance at the 7 Day menu that was posted.
I'm back to doing this again. I've been trying to be more consistent.


----------



## intellectualuva

Texasdymond said:


> Two meals???? Did you lose weight doing this? How long did you do this? And what else did you eat? I may have to try this......



YesTexasdymond. However instead of adding fruit....most days I just added 4oz of Green Goodness and it was great. I lost 10 lbs in May after losing nothing in April. On the days I ate lunch rather than grazing while at work, I had normal lunches....salads, chicken/fish and veggies, wraps....hell a few days I had PBJ. Lol

I'll check in at the end of month....shooting for at least another 10.

Anyway, I'm trying to avoid sugar/do very low carb his month.....added nothing to it this AM and barely choked it down.


----------



## Solila

Bump!!

I'm back on this again!! Cause it works.


----------



## yodie

Drinking one now. I added spinach to mine. I need to tweak this because it doesn't taste too good.

ETA: Never grew waist length hair, but I lost a nice amount of weight.


----------



## smores

I've been thinking about supplementing smoothies for at least one meal in 2014. May try this. Subscribing to this thread for inspiration.


----------



## NaturalfienD

I've been having the egg cocktail every morning, for a week now.  I am not the biggest fan of eggs but after seeing this thread, I figured I would give it a shot.  The shake does not taste bad at all … it tastes like cake batter to me.

I like drinking this shake before my workouts as it gives me energy.  It does keep me full for a couple of hours, which is great because when I arrive to work, I start working immediately.
I follow the recipe on page one with the exception of the WGO (I sub 1 tbsp of flaxseed) and I add a dash of cinnamon, cause I'm cold like that.  So far, so good .

So, for the rest of 2014, y'all can call me Egg Shake Shawty.  I'm planning on gaining tons of growth with this sulfur/protein packed shake.

Happy hair growing …


----------



## bronxchick

NaturalfienD said:


> I've been having the egg cocktail every morning, for a week now.  I am not the biggest fan of eggs but after seeing this thread, I figured I would give it a shot.  The shake does not taste bad at all … it tastes like cake batter to me.
> 
> I like drinking this shake before my workouts as it gives me energy.  It does keep me full for a couple of hours, which is great because when I arrive to work, I start working immediately.
> I follow the recipe on page one with the exception of the WGO (I sub 1 tbsp of flaxseed) and I add a dash of cinnamon, cause I'm cold like that.  So far, so good .
> 
> So, for the rest of 2014, y'all can call me Egg Shake Shawty.  I'm planning on gaining tons of growth with this sulfur/protein packed shake.
> 
> Happy hair growing …



I just bought my items for this shake. The wheat germ was really inexpensive. The oil was about $14 and I got 2 lbs. of wheat germ for $2. I'm going to start Monday morning after my liver cleanse Sunday night. 

Keep us posted on your progress, please.


----------



## bronxchick

Welp, this week is a bust. I have a monster head cold so the drink and my co-wash are both pushed back until next week.


----------



## NaturalfienD

bronxchick said:


> Welp, this week is a bust. I have a monster head cold so the drink and my co-wash are both pushed back until next week.




I hope you feel better soon BronxChick ... please comeback and let us know when you drink your first shake and what you think about it. 

I am still drinking the shake.  I am planning on posting a picture in here once I do my LC next week.  My goal is to drink this stuff until the end of the year, to see if I get to WL hair early (my goal is by December 2015 but if I can get there by the end of this year, babay ...)

If I can get to WL this year , hopefully the pictures will inspire other folks who are fearful of drinking egg shakes.


----------



## NaturalfienD

Still drinking ...


----------



## bronxchick

NaturalfienD said:


> Still drinking ...



And I will join you shortly.   Are you noticing any benefits yet? Any notable changes?


----------



## MsLoni

bronxchick said:


> I just bought my items for this shake. The wheat germ was really inexpensive. The oil was about $14 and I got 2 lbs. of wheat germ for $2. I'm going to start Monday morning after my liver cleanse Sunday night.
> 
> Keep us posted on your progress, please.


bronxchick, where did you find that much wheat germ for 2.00?


----------



## juliehp

I found wheat germ on island for $1 per pound as well in bulk.


----------



## bronxchick

MsLoni said:


> bronxchick, where did you find that much wheat germ for 2.00?



At a local health food store. Try the Mom and Pop ones if you have any near you.


----------



## Sade'

I'm in on this. I'll hit Whole Foods tomorrow for some WGO, Cashew Milk, Bananas & Wheat Germ Powder. I have plenty of eggs in here.


----------



## Texasdymond

I keep going back and forth with starting this drink again. I have a feeling that if I was really consistent I would get great results. But the taste is a turn off for me. I don't know.


----------



## Solila

Still on it!


----------



## Sade'

Ummmm the person that is "thanking"????


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses

Sade' is that a troll?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Sade'

LoveBeautyKisses said:


> Sade' is that a troll?  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Perhaps....Looks like someone else joined in.


----------



## Sade'

Anyway, just had my first smoothie. I used unsweetened chocolate almond milk & added a banana.  It tasted like a dessert shake.


----------



## cravoecanela

I have a modified recipe for those who are wheat intolerant like myself:

One egg
Cup of almond milk (or whatever other type of milk, real or soy has more protein in it)
1/4 cup of almonds
Cinnamon
Honey to taste
Dash of vanilla extract

I've been drinking it for the past couple of weeks and can't say that I've noticed a difference in growth just yet but it sure does taste good.


----------



## Sade'

Nevermind....


----------



## Sade'

Sipping on my shake now. I couldn't wait to get up and make this.


----------



## Sade'

I've had a shake everyday so far. I need to buy more ingredients. Where is everyone?


----------



## bronxchick

Sade' said:


> I've had a shake everyday so far. I need to buy more ingredients. Where is everyone?



I'm about to make my first drink this morning.  I have a quick question, Sade. Do you use 3/4 cup of milk or fill 3/4 of a large glass? I don't want to use too much milk.


----------



## Sade'

bronxchick said:


> I'm about to make my first drink this morning.  I have a quick question, @Sade. Do you use 3/4 cup of milk or fill 3/4 of a large glass? I don't want to use too much milk.



Hey bronxchick, I measure 3/4 cup of milk.


----------



## bronxchick

Sade' said:


> Hey bronxchick, I measure 3/4 cup of milk.



Thank you! Have you notices any difference yet, or is it too soon? Lol


----------



## Sade'

bronxchick said:


> Thank you! Have you notices any difference yet, or is it too soon? Lol



Nothing yet. It's only been 5 days. I am hoping to have something to report this time next month.


----------



## Sade'

Oh I am also taking viviscal, youtheory collagen 1,2,3 and fish oil. I am trying to get maximum growth!


----------



## bronxchick

Sade' said:


> Oh I am also taking viviscal, youtheory collagen 1,2,3 and fish oil. I am trying to get maximum growth!



Good luck. I'm trying to repair a recent chemical over processing mishap with developer. My hair is super porous. Anything I put in my wet hair makes it straight and hard. I'm so disgusted that I even tried to color my hair. Oh well...


----------



## bronxchick

I made my first drink. Not too bad, it's like having malted milk without any sweetness to it. The color of the oil looked like egg yolk, though. I'll keep it up, I bought a personal size blender to whip the drinks up.


----------



## Sade'

bronxchick said:


> I made my first drink. Not too bad, it's like having malted milk without any sweetness to it. The color of the oil looked like egg yolk, though. I'll keep it up, I bought a personal size blender to whip the drinks up.



So you used the basic recipe? No added sweeteners like fruit?


----------



## bronxchick

Sade' said:


> So you used the basic recipe? No added sweeteners like fruit?



No I just had it straight. I read the drink is about 400 calories so I'm trying to stick to 1500 total calories a day. I can't afford one extra calorie, girl.


----------



## Solila

I have it straight as well.  Mine is strong, but I'm a trooper. Lol I'm also on viviscal Sade'


----------



## bronxchick

Calorie Count totaled the four ingredients and came up with 392 calories. I'm good with that. I need to get some of that Viviscal, I saw it at CVS.


----------



## LaurieIsAllNatural

I'm in on this! Will start tmrw!


----------



## LaurieIsAllNatural

I'm thinking:

1 tbsp Wheatgerm 
3/4 Almond Milk (original)
1 egg
1 Apple


----------



## Sade'

Sounds good Laurie!


----------



## LaurieIsAllNatural

Drank my first drink! not too bad!


----------



## NaturalfienD

bronxchick said:


> And I will join you shortly.   Are you noticing any benefits yet? Any notable changes?



Hi bronxchick,

Sorry for the delayed response, my Nutribullet broke down on me, which meant no egg shake, which jacked up my whole flow.  I received the replacement blades a couple of weeks ago and been back on ever since. Here are the benefits I've noticed ...

My eyes are shiny and bright. A few people have told me that my eyes look glassy and I take it as a compliment. My skin is looking vibrant, I have more energy when I drink it, and I feel full for a few hours after having it. I like to have it before workouts because I get the extra boost I need.  I've noticed that I've gained a little mass, which is a good thing in my opinion. I'm drinking the shakes on an average of four days a week.  

ETA: Here are my pics so I can monitor progress





I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## NaturalfienD

Sade' said:


> Anyway, just had my first smoothie. I used unsweetened chocolate almond milk & added a banana.  It tasted like a dessert shake ]



I will have to try the chocolate version of soy milk now ... You've piqued my interest.


----------



## bronxchick

NaturalfienD  I agree with you about the energy and appetite suppression. Despite the taste, I'm going to continue. I may just do weekdays only and give myself a 3 month check up. I better take my measurements now.


----------



## Solila

Had a full glass today.


----------



## Solila

I had another drink today. My forehead has been looking a little dry despite the fact I have been on a great skin regimen as of late. I honestly think this is due to excess protein found in this drink. I've been having the drink consistently everyday for a little over a month. I dont care about the skin issue so much though, so I'm going to continue. 

Now, I've also been on viviscal for a little over a month as well and I've been very consistent with this too.

My hair has been wet bunned (concentrated in certain areas of my head) for exactly a month.

I have no idea whether its the drink or the vitamin, but I've dont think I've ever seen this much thickness in such little time. I may be imagining things but I think I've got length now too. And granted, I'm someone who suffers from extreme shrinkage. 

Before when I was just on the drink, I went through a length spurt but it took a few months. But now, I've got a watchful eye on this....


----------



## bronxchick

Thanks Solila. It's too early for me to tell but I will report back on April when I do my challenge length check.


----------



## Solila

bronxchick said:


> Thanks Solila. It's too early for me to tell but I will report back on April when I do my challenge length check.



bronxchick You're welcome luv! Good luck.


----------



## bronzephoenix

I soooo want to give this a go!! Anyone using regular, non organic, refrigerated eggs for this (I've read the entire thread so I already know the answer, just need a little encouragement)? Cause that's all I have currently... Or do I NEED to get organic, cage free, unrefrigerated?? Thanks!  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaturalfienD

Checking in ...

I had a shake yesterday and planning on having another today.  I am running out of wheat germ so I definitely need to get to the store and grab another bag.  Since getting back in the routine of having the shake often, I have noticed that my hair is growing out a little more (easy to monitor with braids).  I really, really need to redo the parameter of my hair because the braids are beginning to dangle. 

I had a fill completed on the 17th and went back on the 22nd for nail art.  My nail tech asked me what I was doing because she noticed that my nails were already growing out.  I told her about the shake and attributed the growth to that.  Instead of getting a fill every month (she is that good to where they last that long), I need to go every three weeks.  It stinks to have to go more often but I figure if my nails are growing, then my hair is too ... made from the same stuff right?

bronzephoenix ~ I think that you will be fine if you use the regular, O.G. eggs.  I use cage free eggs.  I am uncertain if cage free implies organic or not, I am thinking that it does not and if that is the case, I am using O.G. eggs too with good results.  HTH and Good luck!!

I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## bronxchick

I'm still drinking my shakes. I am enjoying the increased energy and appetite reduction so I am going to drink them every day for three months to  see if it made any real difference with my hair. I actually look forward to the shake.


----------



## bronxchick

Just checking in. I'm still drinking.


----------



## bronxchick

I'm still going strong.


----------



## bronzephoenix

Day 1; Jesus take the wheel...

ETA: I just finished my first glass & I've already let out 4 little burps, must be the wheat germ oil  Taste was decent but I'll probably add some fruit or chocolate syrup tomorrow   I felt a surge of energy immediately afterward. 

Later on: I haven't even wanted a nap today! It's also kept me REALLY full. I was hoping to use it in addition to healthy meals for weight gain but it's probably going to be more of a replacement. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronxchick

bronzephoenix Good luck 

I have come to really like the drink and I can see and feel the changes. I added 2 tbsp. of powdered Non-GMO lecithin for added benefits.


----------



## bronzephoenix

bronxchick said:


> bronzephoenix Good luck
> 
> I have come to really like the drink and I can see and feel the changes. I added 2 tbsp. of powdered Non-GMO lecithin for added benefits.



Thanks  Im curious about the lecithin as well... I'm excited for the overall health factor of this drink! Just finished sipping my day 2. I'm thinking I might make this drink daily for a while before alternating with my usual green juice/smoothie.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronxchick

bronzephoenix said:


> Thanks  Im curious about the lecithin as well... I'm excited for the overall health factor of this drink! Just finished sipping my day 2. I'm thinking I might make this drink daily for a while before alternating with my usual green juice/smoothie.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I can tell you that my dreams are more vivid since adding the lecithin. I will drop down to weekdays only after my three month trial is up.


----------



## NaturalfienD

Checking in ...

       Hi ladies!  I am still going strong with the shakes.  I have cut down to having the shakes two or three times per week. Not because they aren't tasty, but because my schedule is off balance and I do not have the time to make the shakes before work.  I notice that my eating habits are thrown off more than before.  There have been a few times that I have worked throughout the day with only a light snack on my stomach.  Not good. 

       I plan on making a shake tomorrow and Saturday to complete the week.  My hope is that I am able to go back up to four days a week of having my shake to get consistent again, which will help me have better eating habits throughout the day.  

       I hope you all are doing well ...


----------



## NaturalfienD

Checking in ...

Well ladies, today is the last day that I will have the shake.  I am getting (and have been, but ignoring) stomach pain after drinking the shake.  I have acid reflux so I don't know if the culprit is the reflux or  if my tummy is disliking the raw wheat germ.  Nonetheless, I am disappointed that I cannot complete this [personal] challenge AND,  I will miss the benefits that I noticed with drinking this mix.

Fortunately, I have made it to BSL as of this month.  I think my hair grew about 1.25-1.5 inches from the pic taken above to now. 


I hope the rest of you continue to grow strong - get that waist length hair shawty ...


----------



## Angelicus

There is a chance that I will get back on the shake.


----------



## Sosa

I think I will get back on this. I don't remember the effect on my hair..but my skin GLOWED!


----------



## LovinCurls

I have been getting GREAT results from this shake, in only 2 weeks I noticed new growth and my hair got slightly thick. BUT can I skip the egg or substitute it for something else? I just found out that eggs flare up the eczema around my knees. Help somebody!


----------



## Starbucks

This drink is absolutely vile.

But it works.


----------



## Sosa

Starbucks said:


> This drink is absolutely vile.
> 
> But it works.



Y is it vile?. I'm drinking mine now and it is delicious.  I put a whole banana, lots of nutmeg, vanilla extract, cinnamon and some baby carrots in mine .

Along with the egg, milk, wheat germ flakes and WGO.

This junk tastes so good..


----------



## crimsonpeach

I'm going to try this.  I've been drinking green smoothies anyway.  What's one more?


----------



## WhipEffectz1

I think I will start this soon.....


----------



## MsEveMarie

Is there anyone still doing this? Or experienced success from these shakes?


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

Just bought all of the ingredients for this. Going to give it a try


----------



## winona

bumping I need to get back to this


----------



## Aggie

^^Me too...


----------



## CurlyRy

bummmp, this drink seems promising

Lordddd, that's what I get for staying on LHCF for too long at a time. Eventually you find a thread and then you wanna spend money


----------



## larry3344

Bump


----------



## lana

But why raw egg? Why not one boiled egg with a wheat germ shake? I'm just curious.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

Starting this up again. I first started back in February but stopped being consistent. I'm getting my hair in marley twists in a few weeks and going to do it consistently for the months that my hair is in the twists.


----------



## happycakes

How does this drink taste?  

Sweet or like liquid garbage?

I may try it.............


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

pinkopulence said:


> How does this drink taste?
> 
> Sweet or like liquid garbage?
> 
> I may try it.............



liquid garbage lol. an added banana makes it taste a little better but it's still nasty. the wheat germ is what makes it taste nasty.


----------



## Miss Kane

NaturallyBri87 said:


> liquid garbage lol. an added banana makes it taste a little better but it's still nasty. the wheat germ is what makes it taste nasty.



Did you drink it with the raw egg? I want to try this but I am scared of doing it with the raw eggs.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

Miss Kane said:


> Did you drink it with the raw egg? I want to try this but I am scared of doing it with the raw eggs.



Yeah. I couldn't really taste the egg though. All of the wheat germ overpowers it lol.


----------



## happycakes

Somebody said this drink got them pregnant (something about the folic acid).  

Perhaps we should put out a warning.


----------



## happycakes

Any new updates or pictures from the users from 2014?


----------



## Miss Kane

NaturallyBri87 said:


> Yeah. I couldn't really taste the egg though. All of the wheat germ overpowers it lol.




I am going to try to follow the original recipe and start Monday. Hopefully the taste isn't too bad.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

Drinking this right now right. Added peanut butter and banana to make it taste a little better. Might add honey next time. I'm going to drink this at night instead on the morning. It will be my "snack" when I get hungry after dinner


----------



## ladysaraii

I had mine last night. I added spinach, strawberry, and banana.

I want to keep drinking it but that WGO is ugh, I'd forgotten the taste of it. I'm thinking of either cutting it out for a while or just finding something else to help mask it. We'll see what I can find.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

@ladysaraii yeah the wgo is what makes it nasty. I might do a teaspoon instead of a tablespoon. If that doesn't help I'm cutting it completely once I finish the bottle


----------



## larry3344

Bump


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

I gave up on this. The wheat germ oil was too nasty.


----------



## CheChe1881

Can someone point me to the pages on this thread or the people that this has worked for?

Anybody???


----------



## Solila

CheChe1881 said:


> Can someone point me to the pages on this thread or the people that this has worked for?
> 
> Anybody???


@CheChe1881 I started this around the time the OP created this thread. I went by the exact ingredients. I went from shoulder length to pushing mid back length with a quickness. I don't remember for how long, but I do recall it was fast. Trust me, it works.


----------



## larry3344

BUMP


----------



## BellaRose

Anyone still doing this or a version of it?


----------



## Aggie

I want to start doing this myself. I think it will be perfect for when I start my workouts on Monday. I need some time to go through the thread again to refresh my memory of what to use.


----------



## Saludable84

Bump. 

I just can't ingest raw eggs. I'm too scared.


----------



## LostInAdream

I remember doing this faithfully for about a year and my hair grew about 8 inches that year! It was also shiny and very healthy I'm vegan now and can't do the milk or egg but I'll make a concoction with my pea protein powder!

My original recipe was:
1 cup whole milk
2 bananas
1 raw egg
1 tablespoon wheat germ oil
1 tablespoon of raw wheat germ
1 tablespoon of fish oil
dash of cinnamon
dash of pure vanilla extract

ETA: I started out with a teaspoon of wheatgerm oil and worked my way up to a tablespoon, the taste takes some time to get used to. Also you can you flax oil instead of fish oil for Omegas, it tastes better much better!


----------



## Aggie

LostInAdream said:


> I remembered doing this faithfully for about a year and my hair grew about 8 inches that year! It was also shiny and very healthy I'm vegan now and can't do the milk or egg but I'll make a concoction with my pea protein powder!
> 
> My original recipe was:
> 1 cup whole milk
> 2 bananas
> 1 raw egg
> 1 tablespoon wheat germ oil
> 1 tablespoon of raw wheat germ
> 1 tablespoon of fish oil
> dash of cinnamon
> dash of pure vanilla extract



Thanks for sharing your recipe @LostInAdream. I don't have half of those items but it sounds like it tasted good. Did it?


----------



## Aggie

BellaRose said:


> Anyone still doing this or a version of it?


You wanna start @BellaRose? I can do it but not until after I finish 10 days of my smoothie cleanse which starts this coming Monday.


----------



## LostInAdream

Aggie said:


> Thanks for sharing your recipe @LostInAdream. I don't have half of those items but it sounds like it tasted good. Did it?


Yes it did taste good! I takes some time to get used to the wheat germ oil taste but I just added more cinnamon and it was good. You can even try a little allspice, I use that to mask irish moss in my daily smoothie and it's amazing!

Oh, make sure the fish oil isn't flavored.


----------



## Aggie

LostInAdream said:


> Yes it did taste good! I takes some time to get used to the wheat germ oil taste but I just added more cinnamon and it was good. You can even try a little allspice, I use that to mask irish moss in my daily smoothie and it's amazing!
> 
> Oh, make sure the fish oil isn't flavored.


Gotcha!


----------



## Chicoro

LostInAdream said:


> I remember doing this faithfully for about a year and my hair grew about 8 inches that year! It was also shiny and very healthy I'm vegan now and can't do the milk or egg but I'll make a concoction with my pea protein powder!
> 
> My original recipe was:
> 1 cup whole milk
> 2 bananas
> 1 raw egg
> 1 tablespoon wheat germ oil
> 1 tablespoon of raw wheat germ
> 1 tablespoon of fish oil
> dash of cinnamon
> dash of pure vanilla extract



@LostInAdream,
What is your recipe now that you are vegan? Can you share that, please?


----------



## LostInAdream

Chicoro said:


> @LostInAdream,
> What is your recipe now that you are vegan? Can you share that, please?



1 cup unsweetened vanilla almond milk
1 banana (usually frozen)
2 scoops Trader Joe's vanilla pea protein powder
2 tablespoons flax seeds 
1 teaspoon of wheatgerm oil
1 teaspoon of maca powder 
1/4 teaspoon Irish moss
Dash of allspice
Dash of cinnamon 
Ice (optional)

I find that if it's cold it tastes amazing!


----------



## Chicoro

LostInAdream said:


> 1 cup unsweetened vanilla almond milk
> 1 banana (usually frozen)
> 2 scoops Trader Joe's vanilla pea protein powder
> 2 tablespoons flax seeds
> 1 teaspoon of wheatgerm oil
> 1 teaspoon of maca powder
> 1/4 teaspoon Irish moss
> Dash of allspice
> Dash of cinnamon
> Ice (optional)
> 
> I find that if it's cold it tastes amazing!



Thank you! I can get everything except the irish moss and the Trader Joe protein. But  I can find another vanilla pea protein. @LostInAdream, are you grinding up your flax seeds or using them whole?


----------



## Sharpened

Chicoro said:


> I can everything except the irish moss.


Can you get another type of seaweed powder as a substitute?


----------



## Chicoro

Sharpened said:


> Can you get another type of seaweed powder as a substitute?



I don't know. Irish Moss is special. It is like tofu, I think, in that it absorbs the flavors around it. All the other types of seaweed are salty. All I've seen here is nori, wakame and dulse. Those are all salty. I can't even find cottage cheese easily here. But I LOVE going to grocery stores and health food stores, so it's another reason to SHOP!

Have you started making this drink? It sounds so delicious! Also, is it irish moss powder or the whole thing or pieces? Or, does it even matter what form of irish moss I get?


----------



## LostInAdream

Chicoro said:


> Thank you! I can get everything except the irish moss and the Trader Joe protein. But  I can find another vanilla pea protein. @LostInAdream, are you grinding up your flax seeds or using them whole?


You're welcome! I use the seeds or the meal  I don't think it matters as it's all going in a blender anyway. The Irish moss is a powder, I ordered off Amazon the starwest botanicals brand. I forgot you're in France just look for the powdered form it's easier to take IMO.


----------



## Solila

Saludable84 said:


> Bump.
> 
> I just can't ingest raw eggs. I'm too scared.



It's not the raw egg you need to worry about, it's the wheatgerm oil. The taste and after taste is atrocious. If you can't tolerate it, you can add a sweet fruit-red apple, banana, etc.


----------



## Chicoro

LostInAdream said:


> You're welcome! I use the seeds or the meal  I don't think it matters as it's all going in a blender anyway. The Irish moss is a powder, I ordered off Amazon the starwest botanicals brand. I forgot you're in France just look for the powdered form it's easier to take IMO.



Thank you!


----------



## SAPNK

Can you taste the egg in the drink?


----------



## BellaRose

Aggie said:


> You wanna start @BellaRose? I can do it but not until after I finish 10 days of my smoothie cleanse which starts this coming Monday.


Nah, i was just curious about it.


----------



## Pmpomatic

SAPNK said:


> Can you taste the egg in the drink?



Nope.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Bump.

I'm going to start this again when I get wheat germ oil.

Just chopped 5 inches. Journey to waist length continues... Sometimes life gets in the way...

Hey ladies. I've missed you guys.


----------



## Aggie

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Bump.
> 
> I'm going to start this again when I get wheat germ oil.
> 
> Just chopped 5 inches. Journey to waist length continues... Sometimes life gets in the way...
> 
> Hey ladies. I've missed you guys.


Welcome back @Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll 

You were missed girlie. I'll join you but I have to read and refresh my memory of what I need to get to start again. I sure hope this also helps with weight loss. I could certainly drop a few pounds .


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Aggie said:


> Welcome back @Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll
> 
> You were missed girlie. I'll join you but I have to read and refresh my memory of what I need to get to start again. I sure hope this also helps with weight loss. I could certainly drop a few pounds .


Thank you,  Luv!  I'm looking forward to regaining the inches and thickness!  Feeling motivated. This time,  I'm wigging it and protecting my hair. Hope this journey is smooth sailing


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Bump.
> 
> I'm going to start this again when I get wheat germ oil.
> 
> Just chopped 5 inches. Journey to waist length continues... Sometimes life gets in the way...
> 
> Hey ladies. I've missed you guys.


Girlllllllllll, where HAVE you been?

Anyhoo, I'm glad you came back


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

whosthatcurl said:


> Girlllllllllll, where HAVE you been?
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm glad you came back


I'm glad I'm back, too. 

I missed you guys!! ❤


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Day 1 of Cocktailin'!


----------



## larry3344

Bumpppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## jennex

Oh, I'm doing this!! Going to go shopping for all these ingredients tomorrow!!!!


----------



## jennex

I made my first cocktail today! I'm can't wait to see what this does for my hair!!


----------



## jennex

Had another cocktail today and tweaked it just a little. I added another egg. I'm going to try to take it everyday for the next three months then I'll taper off.


----------



## Platinum

I haven't had this cocktail in years. I wouldn't mind trying it again but I need a good substitute for the egg. I'm Vegan so eggs isn't an option.


----------



## Bountiful7788

This is something I would not do.


----------



## jennex

Still doing this! It makes for a quick breakfast when you're short on time.


----------



## Chicoro

I can't do the milk. It gives me cellulite and makes me bloated.


----------



## snoop

Chicoro said:


> I can't do the milk. It gives me cellulite and makes me bloated.



Off Topic:  French milk, too?


----------



## Chicoro

snoop said:


> Off Topic:  French milk, too?


Mexican, Japanese, Iowa, Californian and even French!


----------



## snoop

Chicoro said:


> Mexican, Japanese, Iowa, Californian and even French!



Haha!  Cheeky!


----------



## jennex

Sadly, I have to stop doing this challenge. I realize that my body doesn't respond well to eggs.  Whether raw or cooked I get constipated when I eat them. I have hair loss at my crown that I'm trying to grow back and it has gotten worse.  So no more raw egg drink for me.


----------



## BellaRose

After years of reading this I tried the smoothie out of curiosity. It tasted good and my skin was responding really well to it.


----------



## JFK

BellaRose said:


> After years of reading this I tried the smoothie out of curiosity. It tasted good and my skin was responding really well to it.



The wheat germ oil didn’t bother you?


----------



## BellaRose

JFK said:


> The wheat germ oil didn’t bother you?


I didn't use the oil in mine. I kept everything else though. At one time I used yogurt when I ran out of eggs.


----------



## Amerie123

I remember when this thread first came out. I forgot I posted in it a couple times until I read the whole thread over. (Wow a whole decade ago.. craazzyyy). Anyways, I can’t believe I tried it and said it was nasty bc it’s not at all, lol, but I think it was cause I added chlorella in it bk then. So, I started it again, a month ago, (without adding chlorella) been consistent, and been using the NOW brand of wheat germ oil, but I‘ve been noticing pain in my sternum area (maybe it’s gas, reflux, idk). Each day the pain gets a lil worse. I’m surprised not too many mentioned this. My skin is glowing and the taste is good, boobs are a bit fuller, so I wanna keep it up until the end of year (and I’m good for sticking with something if I see it works). I’m just tryna figure out what to do bout these “gas” or “acid” pains in my sternum area. Today ima try without the WGO and just use the flaxseed oil. And each day ima try to eliminate an ingredient to find the culprit before I give it all up. Praying this gives me the length i just lost in my set back.

Bronze, if you’re still around, did you regain the inches from 2017 when you started back up?


----------



## blessedandfavoured

Amerie123 said:


> I remember when this thread first came out. I forgot I posted in it a couple times until I read the whole thread over. (Wow a whole decade ago.. craazzyyy). Anyways, I can’t believe I tried it and said it was nasty bc it’s not at all, lol, but I think it was cause I added chlorella in it. So, I started it again, a month ago, been consistent, and been using the NOW brand of wheat germ oil, but I‘ve been noticing pain in my sternum area (maybe it’s gas, idk). Each day the pain gets a lil worse. I’m surprised not too many mentioned this. My skin is glowing and the taste is good, boobs are a bit fuller, so I wanna keep it up until the end of year (and I’m good for sticking with something if I see it works). I’m just tryna figure out what to do bout these “gas” pains in my sternum area. Today ima try without the WGO and just use the flaxseed oil. And each day ima try to eliminate an ingredient to find the culprit before I give it all up. Praying this gives me the length i just lost in my set back.
> 
> Bronze, if you’re still around, did you regain the inches from 2017 when you started back up?


Have you tried increasing your water intake?  Maybe drinking an extra litre would help.


----------



## Amerie123

blessedandfavoured said:


> Have you tried increasing your water intake?  Maybe drinking an extra litre would help.



But I drink soo much water on a regular. It’s pretty much the only thing I drink. I’m wondering if I should drink some right after the shake, or even take some tums bc I do go the whole two hours without anything else. I’m loving the benefits too much and was looking forward to the hair growth so I def want to keep going. But idk if it’s the water intake. Thanks for that suggestion maybe more water sooner.


----------



## thatscuteright

I have been doing a modified version of this cocktail that I absolutely love. It has restored thickness  and length that I previous lost . I feel great after drinking it.  I have big chopped several times and although not on a waist length hair journey, I do like having a certain length and I missed it when it was cut off. I want it back now ...lol....

Coffee high protein drink

*INGREDIENTS:*

·      8 ounces black coffee

·      1-2 tablespoons grass-fed butter or 1-2 teaspoons grass feed ghee

·      1 teaspoon-2 tablespoons coconut oil

·      1-2 pasture-raised eggs

·      1 scoop collagen

·      1/4 teaspoon ceylon cinnamon

Optional: Creamer, Coconut, Almond, Soy or regular milk,

*INSTRUCTIONS:*

1.    Add eggs, butter, oil and cinnamon to the blender.

2.    Add coffee and blend for 45 seconds on high.

3.    Add collagen protein and blend for 5 seconds on low.

4.    Top with cinnamon.


----------



## snoop

thatscuteright said:


> I have been doing a modified version of this cocktail that I absolutely love. It has restored thickness  and length that I previous lost . I feel great after drinking it.  I have big chopped several times and although not on a waist length hair journey, I do like having long natural hair and I missed it when it was cut off. I want it back now ...lol....



How long have you been using this recipe?


----------



## thatscuteright

I don't really taste the coffee. Sometimes I add almond milk,  or a little bit of creamer .
Today I used "Almond nog" that I found at Aldi's and it turned out delicious.
My hair has not grown back " 7x"  from what was chopped off, but I am pleased with its progress and health. The thickness makes up for the length.


----------



## thatscuteright

snoop said:


> How long have you been using this recipe?



hey dear, since june


----------



## snoop

thatscuteright said:


> hey dear, since june



Thank you!


----------



## shortycocoa

thatscuteright said:


> I have been doing a modified version of this cocktail that I absolutely love. It has restored thickness  and length that I previous lost . I feel great after drinking it.  I have big chopped several times and although not on a waist length hair journey, I do like having long natural hair and I missed it when it was cut off. I want it back now ...lol....
> 
> Coffee high protein drink
> 
> *INGREDIENTS:*
> 
> ·      8 ounces black coffee
> 
> ·      1-2 tablespoons grass-fed butter or 1-2 teaspoons grass feed ghee
> 
> ·      1 teaspoon-2 tablespoons coconut oil
> 
> ·      1-2 pasture-raised eggs
> 
> ·      1 scoop collagen
> 
> ·      1/4 teaspoon ceylon cinnamon
> 
> 
> *INSTRUCTIONS:*
> 
> 1.    Add eggs, butter, oil and cinnamon to the blender.
> 
> 2.    Add coffee and blend for 45 seconds on high.
> 
> 3.    Add collagen protein and blend for 5 seconds on low.
> 
> 4.    Top with cinnamon.



I don't drink coffee but I love the way it smells.  I might have to try this recipe, though!   I'm adding coffee to my shopping list.  I think I have a couple packs of instant coffee, would that work or do I need to get the kind that needs to be measured out and brewed?


----------



## shortycocoa

Platinum said:


> I haven't had this cocktail in years. I wouldn't mind trying it again but I need a good substitute for the egg. I'm Vegan so eggs isn't an option.



Have you tried any of the vegan egg substitutes on the market?  (E.g. Just Egg, Follow Your Heart VeganEgg are a couple) They are kind of pricey, but might work for you if you want to try the cocktail again.  If those don't work maybe you could also try replacing the egg with a protein powder.  I have recently started adding a protein powder in mine and I like it.  It keeps me full for most of the day sometimes.  The protein powder I used is from Aldi but it's not vegan.


----------



## thatscuteright

shortycocoa said:


> I don't drink coffee but I love the way it smells.  I might have to try this recipe, though!   I'm adding coffee to my shopping list.  I think I have a couple packs of instant coffee, would that work or do I need to get the kind that needs to be measured out and brewed?



I am lazy, and I use instant as well.


----------



## intellectualuva

thatscuteright said:


> I have been doing a modified version of this cocktail that I absolutely love. It has restored thickness  and length that I previous lost . I feel great after drinking it.  I have big chopped several times and although not on a waist length hair journey, I do like having long natural hair and I missed it when it was cut off. I want it back now ...lol....
> 
> Coffee high protein drink
> 
> *INGREDIENTS:*
> 
> ·      8 ounces black coffee
> 
> ·      1-2 tablespoons grass-fed butter or 1-2 teaspoons grass feed ghee
> 
> ·      1 teaspoon-2 tablespoons coconut oil
> 
> ·      1-2 pasture-raised eggs
> 
> ·      1 scoop collagen
> 
> ·      1/4 teaspoon ceylon cinnamon
> 
> Optional: Creamer, Almond, Soy or regular milk,
> 
> *INSTRUCTIONS:*
> 
> 1.    Add eggs, butter, oil and cinnamon to the blender.
> 
> 2.    Add coffee and blend for 45 seconds on high.
> 
> 3.    Add collagen protein and blend for 5 seconds on low.
> 
> 4.    Top with cinnamon.




Minus the eggs and collagen this is my version of bulletproof coffee when I drink it. I'm not a fan of coffee but cinnamon and butter or xct oil is the only way I can take it. I may have to try this tomorrow.


----------



## Platinum

shortycocoa said:


> Have you tried any of the vegan egg substitutes on the market?  (E.g. Just Egg, Follow Your Heart VeganEgg are a couple) They are kind of pricey, but might work for you if you want to try the cocktail again.  If those don't work maybe you could also try replacing the egg with a protein powder.  I have recently started adding a protein powder in mine and I like it.  It keeps me full for most of the day sometimes.  The protein powder I used is from Aldi but it's not vegan.



Thanks, I'll look into this.


----------



## Flourishnikov

Bumping this oldie but goodie thread. Anyone still sipping? I may pick this up to get from BSL to waist length  by Spring...or sooner


----------



## C4B

Flourishnikov said:


> Bumping this oldie but goodie thread. Anyone still sipping? I may pick this up to get from BSL to waist length  by Spring...or sooner




I plan to start next week. I have everything already. I never got around to trying the shake before but I'm planning to hit this last quarter hard on all fronts.


----------



## Flourishnikov

C4B said:


> I plan to start next week. I have everything already. I never got around to trying the shake before but I'm planning to hit this last quarter hard on all fronts.



Yaaasss!! Let’s get these inches, sis!! I’ll be starting soon, too.


----------



## Platinum

Flourishnikov said:


> Bumping this oldie but goodie thread. Anyone still sipping? I may pick this up to get from BSL to waist length  by Spring...or sooner



I forgot about this cocktail. I might try this again, but I'll have to modify the recipe because I've been Vegan since 2014. I loved how the original recipe made my skin glow and gave me fuller boobs.


----------

